# ROYAL PACIFIC RESORT INFO...FAQ and more......



## schumigirl

*With all the recent changes to Universal hotels, we thought we should have a new updated thread for all sorts of information, questions or queries about the hotel.

We have many new visitors asking all sorts of things about their trip to this hotel and hopefully, will try and answer any questions you may have about anything to do with your stay at RPR. Whether it be about types of room choice, rates or views......ask away!

Any comments you have about your stay at Royal Pacific are also most welcome.

THERE IS NO RESORT FEE AT THIS HOTEL. 

THE COST OF 1 NIGHTS STAY WILL BE TAKEN ON BOOKING AS YOUR DEPOSIT. BALANCE WILL BE PAID ON DEPARTURE. 

IF YOU WISH TO PAY THE BALANCE BEFORE YOUR STAY, CONTACT THE HOTEL DIRECTLY. 


AS OF 2021 THE CHARGE FOR A THIRD ADULT PER ROOM GOES UP TO $45 PER NIGHT. THIS EXTRA CHARGE IS FOR AGED 18 AND OVER. 





Loews Royal Pacific Resort
6300 Hollywood Way 
Orlando, FL 32819 
Reservations: 1-888-273-1311 
Phone: 407-503-3000 
Fax: 407-503-3010 


CHECK IN AND CANCELLATION POLICY

Guests must be 21 years of age to book a hotel room and provide proper identification upon check-in. There must be at least one person in the reserved room who is 21 years of age or older.
Check in/Check Out
Check-in at 4:00 PM 
Check-out at 11:00 AM 
Your Universal Express℠ Unlimited ride access (restrictions apply)** is valid from the time issued by the front desk until the Universal Orlando theme parks close, the day of your departure. Pre-registering is allowed at Loews Portofino Bay Hotel, Hard Rock Hotel, and Loews Royal Pacific Resort at Universal Orlando Resort the morning of your arrival date; you will be issued your Universal Express℠ Unlimited pass to use in the theme parks all day for Universal Express access, if needed. 

There are 3 check out options: By Television, Express Check-out or Traditional Check out available at the Front Desk 

Modification Policy
Modifications to existing reservations are subject to availability at time of change. 

Deposit Requirements*




*Equal to one night's room rate plus tax.*
*The credit card will be charged within 5 business days of the booking date.*
*Arrivals within 5 days of booking will have their credit card charged upon hotel check-in; full cancellation policies apply.*

*Acceptable forms of payment
The following major credit cards may be accepted for deposits: 

For reservation deposits, cash and traveler's checks are not accepted. *



*Discover/NOVUS*
*American Express*
*Visa*
*MasterCard*
*Diners Club*
*Japanese Credit Bureau (JCB)*
*Carte Blanche *
*Once a guest arrives at Universal Orlando, all of the above forms of payment, plus cash and traveler's checks, UO gift cards, will be accepted for additional hotel charges. 

Hotel Taxes
Universal Orlando on-site hotels will include applicable taxes to be collected each night of a guest’s stay. These taxes are included as a percentage of the room charge. 

Florida State Sales Tax 6.5% 
Orange County Occupancy Tax 6% 
12.5% Total Tax 

Cancellation Policy
Days Prior to Stay:
6 days or more 
0- 5 days prior 
Penalties:
Full refund 
charged one night's room rate plus tax 


PLEASE NOTE: Deposits are forfeited if guest checks out of the hotel prior to the check-out date. 



PARKING CHARGES


Overnight Guest Parking

Self parking: $28 plus tax per night, per vehicle 
Valet parking: $37 plus tax per night, per vehicle

Day Guest Parking

Self Parking – per day, per vehicle 
5 minutes or less: Free 
5 minutes to 30 minutes: $10 plus tax 
30 minutes to 24 hours: $45 plus tax 

Valet Parking: $42 plus tax per day, per vehicle


A ONE NIGHT STAY INCLUDES 2 FULL DAYS PARKING. MAKE SURE YOU LEAVE BEFORE MIDNIGHT ON THE LAST DAY.*




*ONSITE CAR RENTAL:*

*As of April 16, 2018, Hertz will no longer have a rental stand onsite.
They will be replaced by AVIS car rental*




*STAY MORE SAVE MORE......

Universal Orlando® Resort: THE LONGER YOU STAY, THE MORE YOU SAVE!

Save Up to 35%* when you stay 7 nights or longer at an on-site hotel.

Save throughout the year by choosing dates that best fit your travel plans—with THE BEST DAYS TO VACATION!  

Loews Royal Pacific guests enjoy Free Universal ExpressSM Unlimited ride access^ so you can SKIP THE REGULAR THEME PARK LINES in both parks—a value of up to $89 per person, per day^^ (valid theme park admission required).



TRANSPORTATION SERVICES OFFERED

On-Site Transportation Complimentary resort wide transportation includes Water Taxis at our Premier or Preferred hotels, and Shuttle Buses at all Universal Orlando Resort on-site hotels. Waterways connect the Universal Orlando resort hotels to Universal Studios®, Universal CityWalk® and Islands of Adventure from our Premier or Preferred hotels. Each hotel is also within walking distance to Universal Studios, Universal's Islands of Adventure and CityWalk. 

SeaWorld® & Wet 'n Wild® water park Transportation*
Scheduled transportation to SeaWorld®, Wet 'n Wild® water park and Aquatica™ is provided via Super Star Shuttle with departures based on regular operating hours* (does not run continuously). Boarding passes for the Super Star Shuttle required and available at the Attraction Ticket Center located in the hotel lobby, one day in advance and up to 30 minutes prior to departure. 
*Not valid for Special Events or Groups. 

Airport Transportation
An airport shuttle service is available for hotel guests arriving into Orlando International Airport through Destination MCO. Visit the concierge desk for details. Fees apply. *





*




Departure Point from Airport: Ground transportation area on lower level of airport.


Departure Point from Hotels: Porte Cochere of each hotel
*

* 

ONE QUESTION OFTEN ASKED.......DO WE GET UNLIMITED EXPRESS PASS HERE....

The answer is yes you do. It is valid from when you check in until park closing on your check out day.

Although check in is officially 4pm, you can check in as early as 6am. Your room may not be ready but if it isn't you can leave any bags you have securely with Bell Services located adjacent to check in.

When you check in you will be given room keys matching the amount of guests registered to the room on your reservation. This as of 2017 is your EP. You simply have your room key scanned as you enter the EP line either at the beginnng or further into the line depending on the ride. 

The EP queue is a separate to queue to the regular one and waits are usually much less than normal queue. You will need to show this to TM on entering the queue. 

You will need your room key if you are planning to take advantage of Early Entry offered to onsite resort guests. EE is one hour before regular guests are allowed in.

**EP is a perk of staying at one of the qualifying hotels. Where you buy your park tickets has nothing to do with this and doesn't affect EP in any way***






*WILL CALL FOR ATTRACTION TICKETS*


*Will Call is adjacent to check in desk area. A few steps away from check in, you will be able to pick up pre ordered tickets or purchase regular park tickets. 




There is also a Concierge desk here and car hire help.*


*FOR THOSE WISHING TO ORDER GIFTS TO BE DELIVERED TO THEIR ROOM, INCLUDING CAKES........THIS IS THE LINK TO SEE WHAT IS AVAILABLE. *

https://d3opdn976v5yna.cloudfront.n...oom/rpr_star_service_amenity_catalog_2016.pdf



*ONSITE RESTAURANTS


There are many good choices at RPR for various sorts of dining. 



TUK TUK MARKET MENU


Our all-new lobby marketplace offers coffee, breakfast items, pastries, our exclusive Tuk Tarts, plus hot and cold sandwiches, wok bowls, sushi to go, ice cream and gelato. Grab a bite and relax in our seating area overlooking the luau pavilion.*



https://cdn.loewshotels.com/loewsho...ms/pressroom/030620_rpr_tuktukmarket_menu.pdf



*JAKE`S AMERICAN BAR

Jake`s is on the ground floor adjacent to Islands Dining room.....excellent food choices here and fabulous atmosphere. Open from 11am through till midnight. 

Due to Covid-19, there have been some changes to the menu and operating hours. Link to all menu`s available in the one link below. 



https://jakes-american-bar.constantcontactsites.com/







ISLANDS DINING ROOM




https://islands-dining-room.constantcontactsites.com/dinner



BULA BAR.......

One of the best poolside bars there is!! Thank you macraven for the new link....









Bula means "welcome" in Fijian, and you will love this casual poolside eatery, featuring tropical drinks, sandwiches, and our new *Loews American Classic items. 

Hours of Operation
Open daily 
Beverage Service 11am-until pool closing. 
Food Service Daily starting at 11am until one hour before pool closing. *




https://www.universalorlando.com/web/en/us/things-to-do/dining/bula-bar-and-grille/menu.html




*ORCHIDS LOUNGE AND SUSHI RESTAURANT


Located in lobby area it has plenty of relaxing seating to either enjoy dinner or just sit and have a cocktail. *





https://orchid-court-lounge.constantcontactsites.com/




*WANTILAN** LUAU*




*https://www.eventbrite.com/e/wantilan-luau-tickets-328300193717?aff=lhcom*







*CLUB LOUNGE.............*




*Located on the 7th floor of T3.*
*Booked guests can use RPRClubConcierge@loewshotels.com
for contacting staff *

*Club Lounge is open from 7am till 9.30pm daily. 

Coffee, tea, sodas and water are available all day.

Breakfast is served 7am till 10am daily..........offerings are varied and plentiful......toast, cereals, mini muffins, bagels, mini pastries, hot cinammon bun, oatmeal, boiled eggs, fresh fruit platter, assortment of cold meats including turkey, ham and continental style. Coffee, tea, juices and milk. 

Afternoon snacks available 12-3.

Evening appetisers are served 5 - 7pm.

There is always one hot meal choice every evening......varies from Chicken Empanadas, chicken tenders with mac n cheese or beef bulogi stir fry with rice. 

Lovely fresh salads are plentiful with house made dressings, fresh crudités, assorted cheeses with crackers, fruit plate and chips and salsa. 

Beers and wine are complimentary during these two hours also. 

Dessert hour is usually a selection of mini desserts and cookies served between 8 and 9pm. 

There are two computers for your use and a printer. 3 large screen tv's. 

Newspapers are available to read along with menus from various restaurants from onsite at Universal to restaurants around the Orlando area. There is also lots of info on local attractions too.

Staff in here are incredibly friendly and helpful with anything you may need assistance with and offer full Concierge service. 

New and refurbed Club Lounge opened October 1st 2018...…..

AS OF 2021 HARD LIQUOR IS NO LONGER BEING OFFERED. *























































*
























MIDDAY SNACKS IN CLUB LOUNGE*






*EVENING BEVERAGES

(Offerings can vary slightly due to seasonal changes)*











*AMENITIES

There are two shops onsite, one is set beside the pool which sells clothes and accessories as well as staples like suncream and ice cream! On level 3 there is a little shop that sells basic groceries, first aid items and gifts.

There are laundry rooms in each tower for convenience. Washers and dryers both take quarters and there is also a machine if you wish to pay by credit card.




CRIBS AND ROLLAWAYS

Cribs are complimentary. Rollaways are available through Star Service Hotline. The fee for rollaway is $35 per night, plus 12.5% sales tax. Available on a first come, first served basis. Only one rollaway is allowed per room. 


MICROWAVES AND REFRIGERATORS

The fee for a Microwaves are $15 each per day, plus 12.5% sales tax. Available on a first come, first served basis. Only one Microwave is allowed per room and are available through Star Service Hotline. Fridges are now standard in all rooms with no charge.

Currency Exchange & Check cashing

Services available at the front desk of each hotel. 


LAUNDRY DRY CLEANING AND SPECIAL SERVICES

Our hotels provide a timely and efficient service based on the guest’s needs. Services include laundry, dry cleaning, quick pressing, and shoe shine service. If necessary, Express or Same Day Service can be requested. Hours of Operation: Available 9:00 AM to 6:00 PM; 7 days a week *

*Self Service laundry rooms located at all three towers.
Tower 1 & 2 have a self service laundry room located ouside the elevator on the ground floor.
Tower 3 has the laundry room on the 2nd floor. (added 6/9/16)*

*STAR SERVICE

Call Star Service to request anything to make your stay more comfortable. Whether it's a special amenity or a tooth brush, just pick up the phone in your guest room to make a request. 

WIRELESS INTERNET

Enjoy complimentary* wireless internet access in each guest room and most common areas of the hotel or upgrade to Premium Plus^ wireless internet access for optimal entertainment and business needs. 

*Premium wireless access is complimentary for up to 4 devices per room for a 24-hour period 1pm to 1pm. 
^Premium Plus wireless access is $14.95 for up to 8 devices per room and for a 24-hour period of 1pm to 1pm.

Safes are in all rooms and Safety deposit boxes are available behind front desk. 


POOL ACTIVITIES

Pool activities are varied and fun. Pool has a zero entry for safety. Each day there are a variety of entertainments set out including pool basketball, hula hoop contests, arts and crafts and much more.

Dive-In movies are shown most nights. Schedule is available.

Interactive water play area for children.

There are 2 hot tubs, beach volleyball court, Private Cabanas for rent. Included is a ceiling fan, phone, tv, a refrigerator with water, sodas and a fruit bowl. 407-503-3235 for cabana reservations.

On selected nights there is a Torch lighting ceremony by the pool, this a lot of fun and try and catch it if you can......usually around dusk.

Gymnasium. 5am till 10pm daily and complimentary to all guests staying within Loews hotels in Universal Orlando.

Small games room for kids. 



LOEWS LOVE PETS



Special treatment for your furry friends begins at check-in. You'll receive a pet bowl and tag, welcome treat, local dog-walking routes and area pet services such as vets, pet shops, groomers and more.

Pets are permitted for a $100 fee††† in a pet-friendly room category (if you book a non-pet room, you’ll be re-assigned one upon arrival) with no more than two pets in any one guest room. Please make arrangements with housekeeping for daily room cleaning during your stay. Dogs may be walked in designated places and are not allowed at pool, lounge or restaurant areas. Should your pet’s behavior result in guest complaints, you may be asked to board your pet in an outside shelter. You must bring proof of your pet’s up-to-date vaccinations, as well as current records from a licensed veterinarian.

Please note that Club level rooms do not participate in this program. For the complete Loews Loves Pets Policy, click here.







UPDATED JURASSIC WORLD ROOMS INFO


http://universal.wdwinfo.com/resorts/royal-pacific-resort/accommodations-royal-pacific-resort/jurassic-world-kids-suites-will-make-adults-jealous/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed:+disney-updates+(Disney+Updates+-+wdwinfo.com)




AVAILABLE ROOMS AND SIZES.............

https://www.universalorlando.com/Hotels/Loews-Royal-Pacific-Resort/Accommodations.aspx



At a glance you have standard 2 Queen room and Standard 2 queen water view....both these rooms are 335 square feet. These rooms can hold 5 people. You can order a rollaway at a cost of $35 or bring  a blow up bed. Star services will bring you bedding to make this up at no extra charge.

**THESE ROOMS WILL TAKE A TWIN AIR MATTRESS FOR A FIFTH PERSON**

Just a couple of pictures of a double room.
























































*








*PRESIDENTIAL SUITE*

*

















































Standard King room again has 335 Square feet.*

*King Suite has 670 square feet.......features a living room with pull out sofa bed and separate bedroom with king sized bed.* * TV in both rooms.*

*Jurassic Park Kids suite has 670 square feet too. Standard King bed for adults and a separate room for the kids. The kids room does not open into hallway, only parents room. Link to info on JP suite below........

https://www.universalorlando.com/Hotels/Loews-Royal-Pacific-Resort/Accommodations/Luxury-Suites.aspx



MAXIMUM OCCUPANCY PER GUEST ROOM


King Rooms - up to 3 guests* (rollaway rental needed for 3rd person) 

Two Queen Rooms - up to 5 guests* (rollaway rental needed for 5th person) 

* Maximum occupancies may require a rollaway at $35 per day. Only one rollaway is allowed per room. King Rooms have bedding for 2, requires rollaway for 3. Double Queen have bedding for 4, requires rollaway for 5. Available on a first come first serve basis. Additional charges apply for more than 2 adults guests per room.




Hospitality Suite. 1005 square feet. This room is lovely!! It has a fairly good sized living room with pull out sofa, large tv, comfy chairs and a large dining area with a conference table that will seat 8. Kitchen area has fridge freezer, microwave and sink area. Separate shower room in this too which makes it ideal for larger families that have added this to an attached room.

There is also a Presidential Suite which has 1,340 square feet. Has living area, large dining area, conference area, separate study area, refrigerator with sink, and one and a half bathrooms. Master bedroom has king bed.

All rooms have 40" tv, small fridge and coffee maker.

All floors have an ice machine.

Will hold off showing more room pictures until we get more updated ones. There are plenty of older pics on file .*


----------



## schumigirl

*RPR is literally less than 10 minutes walk from the parks. The path is beautifully kept and is a very pleasant walk.

You can of course take the boat. The boat dock is located nearest T3 and boats are regular. They start 1 hour before EE and run till 2.30am. 
Last boat leaves City Walk at 2:00 am.  Very nice little ride too. The boat captains will usually regale you with tales and also give you information about parks closing time too.

Boats won't run if there is lightning within a 5 mile radius. 

You will have your bag searched entering boat or on the path if you walk. 

There are also Rickshaws waiting. These guys work only for tips. No set charge.





MAIN ENTRANCE AREAS


























LOBBY AND ORCHIDS LOUNGE AREAS





*
































































































*










POOL AREA


































































































POOL VIEWS FROM ROOMS

























































CHILDCARE..........

Royal Pacific has the Mariners Club for children. 

It's a supervised activity centre if parents want a night off from the little ones. They have arts and crafts tables, computer desks, story time and other activities. Trained staff will supervise toilet trained children aged 4 - 14. 

Hours are 5pm - 11.30 Sunday till Thursday and 5pm to Midnight Friday's and Saturdays.

$15 per hour, per child and $15 per meal.

Reservations call 407-503-3200*


----------



## damo

This is awesome!!!!


----------



## saskdw

Thanks schumigirl!!!


----------



## macraven

Perfect
I believe we found a new sticky 

Thank you for creating this 
It is updated info and will help all


----------



## schumigirl

Thank you........

Will just update posts already there to add new information.......still have info to put in I'm sure........


----------



## macraven

_i just noticed you updated already in the two posts.
good girl!

the pictures of the renovated rooms look great.
so nice you added pictures.

maybe some other posters will add their room pictures of the hotel also in this thread._


----------



## schumigirl

Thanks mac.........yes would love some updated room pictures on here so everyone can see what they look like now........


----------



## Donna3271

Hi,
this is so great! I have a couple of questions....

We booked Club room. Is there a microwave in the lounge we can use, or do we have to rent one? (my son does Atkins and needs to microwave sausage, meat, etc...). Do they have fridges in the queen club rooms, or do we need to rent one?

Can you give me an idea of food in the club lounge? Do they have yogurt, fruit? I assume no eggs or meat with breakfast. 

Are there any rooms with sofa beds I can request (trying to save the $25 bed rental)? We have 3 children. My 2 girls can stay in one queen with me, and my husband and son can stay in the other if not. They are young.

I am a newbie, thanks to all in advance for any help!!!! 

fyi... we usually stay club level at the Poly, but my kids are dying to go to Harry Potter world.


----------



## macraven

All the rooms have a mini fridge

No sofas in standard room

Have star service provide you with linens blankets pillows so you can make a pallet on the floor instead of renting a rollaway


----------



## Donna3271

macraven said:


> All the rooms have a mini fridge
> 
> No sofas in standard room
> 
> Have star service provide you with linens blankets pillows so you can make a pallet on the floor instead of renting a rollaway



Thanks! Is the mini fridge a mini-bar fridge, or one we can use for groceries? I don't want to displace the stuff and get charged. Do you also know if the concierge lounge has a microwave? Sorry for the ridiculous questions!


----------



## schumigirl

Hi Donna.........not ridiculous questions at all.........

No microwave in Club Lounge, but you can hire one for your room if you need it.

The mini fridge in room now isn't the mini bar type anymore, there's a picture of it in the first post above. Not huge but it's big enough for a few bits.

Breakfast includes assorted meats and boiled eggs too. Cereals, yoghurts, toast.....there are toasters for use in lounge, mini muffins and pastries, bagels, assorted fruits like melon, pineapple and strawberries, cinnamon bun, oatmeal and of course juices, milk, teas and coffee.

Lunch isn't a big choice, pre packed pbj sandwiches, goldfish and fruit like apples and bananas.

Appetisers are served 4.30-6.30 there is always one hot choice of dish which varies every day.......one night it was like a Chinese style chicken and noodles, pasta dishes one with chicken and another night it was meat free version, cottage pie, Mac and cheese and various other dishes.

There's always a salad with dressing choices, crudités, chips and dips or prawn crackers with chilli sauce, assorted cheese selection with various crackers and some nights there's a fruit plate too.

Wine and beers are complimentary during this time only. Small selection of spirits available for $5 charge.......

Waters, sodas, teas and coffee are available all day Club Lounge is open too. They're happy to give you some to take with you when you head off for the day.

The Club Lounge is lovely. There is a little kids area to the side with a seperate tv showing age appropriate to shows and films and a few toys and such to amuse them. There are another two to screens for adults.

The staff have always been wonderful and will help you if you have any issues at all.

As mac says you can bring a blow up mattress and star services will bring you bedding for it, no extra charge for this.......

Anything else........ask away..........


----------



## Donna3271

schumigirl said:


> Hi Donna.........not ridiculous questions at all.........
> 
> No microwave in Club Lounge, but you can hire one for your room if you need it.
> 
> The mini fridge in room now isn't the mini bar type anymore, there's a picture of it in the first post above. Not huge but it's big enough for a few bits.
> 
> Breakfast includes assorted meats and boiled eggs too. Cereals, yoghurts, toast.....there are toasters for use in lounge, mini muffins and pastries, bagels, assorted fruits like melon, pineapple and strawberries, cinnamon bun, oatmeal and of course juices, milk, teas and coffee.
> 
> Lunch isn't a big choice, pre packed pbj sandwiches, goldfish and fruit like apples and bananas.
> 
> Appetisers are served 4.30-6.30 there is always one hot choice of dish which varies every day.......one night it was like a Chinese style chicken and noodles, pasta dishes one with chicken and another night it was meat free version, cottage pie, Mac and cheese and various other dishes.
> 
> There's always a salad with dressing choices, crudités, chips and dips or prawn crackers with chilli sauce, assorted cheese selection with various crackers and some nights there's a fruit plate too.
> 
> Wine and beers are complimentary during this time only. Small selection of spirits available for $5 charge.......
> 
> Waters, sodas, teas and coffee are available all day Club Lounge is open too. They're happy to give you some to take with you when you head off for the day.
> 
> The Club Lounge is lovely. There is a little kids area to the side with a seperate tv showing age appropriate to shows and films and a few toys and such to amuse them. There are another two to screens for adults.
> 
> The staff have always been wonderful and will help you if you have any issues at all.
> 
> As mac says you can bring a blow up mattress and star services will bring you bedding for it, no extra charge for this.......
> 
> Anything else........ask away..........



WOW!!! So KIND of you to spend time and type all this!!! That is GREAT!!! Just confirming... There IS lunch meat at breakfast? That would be great for his Atkins!!! I know not the best quality of meat, but it will get him though!

There are 5 of us (my oldest will be 12). Are we all allowed to get the express passes and get in the lounge (or is it limited to 4).

Also, If I pre-buy my tickets, can I get the express pass when we check in? I am so excited!!! THANK YOU SO SO MUCH for all this info!!!


----------



## schumigirl

No problem Donna.......glad to help......

The meats at breakfast were turkey, ham.....the kind you would put in sandwiches I suppose and a couple of continental style meats. Very nice actually!!

Everyone that is registered to your room can use the Club Lounge......

Your tickets have nothing to do with getting EP........that's one of the best perks for staying in one of three hotels that EP. Doesn't matter where where you bought your tickets as they're not connected. It's the hotel stay that gives you it. 

As soon as you check in you will be given 5 room keys, you can take them over the EP machine and have your pictures taken....then you're good to go!

Even if your room is not ready you'll still be given keys to get the EP. You can check any luggage into bell services if it's not ready so you can immediately head to the parks..........

You need a room key to operate the elevator to floor 7 where the Club Lounge.......your specific keys will be programmed with this access. 

It's a beautiful hotel, I'm sure you're all going to love it


----------



## Donna3271

schumigirl,
Thank you so much! I have not been to Universal since 1999!!! We go to Disney twice a year too!!! I appreciate your patience and kindness in answering my questions!

I assume the keys are the "ving" credit card ones. no bands like Disney? My kids love lanyards, so that would work well!!


----------



## schumigirl

Donna3271 said:


> schumigirl,
> Thank you so much! I have not been to Universal since 1999!!! We go to Disney twice a year too!!! I appreciate your patience and kindness in answering my questions!
> 
> I assume the keys are the "ving" credit card ones. no bands like Disney? My kids love lanyards, so that would work well!!



You are most welcome Donna........it can be quite daunting going somewhere for the first time.......you just want it to be right.

Yes the room keys and EP will fit in lanyards........roughly cc size. No bands.........

Lanyards are ideal as you can keep them on for all rides......if you do go on wilder rides just tuck them into your shirts so they don't fly off........


----------



## tortilla24

Hi All! 

Total newbie here (first post). I'm staying at the Royal Pacific June 13-16. We have a standard 2 queen room and are planning on bringing an air mattress for the 14 year old - thanks for the recommendation here! We are also driving down so we'll have our car.

We're hitting Magic Kingdom on the 14th but will spend the other 2 days at Universal and IOA. I wish we could spend more time but I'm going with a friend and her kids who are from out of country and it's just not in the budget to stay longer (don't feel too sad for us, we're going to the beach for a few days afterwards). 

So given the limited time at the theme parks, is there a specific room request I should make? Which tower should we stay in to be as close to the action as we can (we're hoping to get early starts to the day) - I'm guessing walking to parks will be quicker than the water taxi if we're trying to get there early, so maybe the Windward tower? But any advice is greatly appreciated! 

Also hoping to start a PTR here... with 1 day in WDW and 2 at Universal, where's the best place to post? Thanks again


----------



## schumigirl

Tortilla24.............

T3 is nearest to the boat dock. T1 is closest to the walking path.

But it's literally minutes time difference between them. It's quite a compact resort and everything is never too far away from anything. 

Takes between 5 and 10 minutes to walk depending on your pace to IOA. Few moments more to Studios. Boats can be quicker if there's one there and you're going to Studios. But negligible really. We tend to walk most days, it's a beautiful walk.

There is a trip report board over here too


----------



## tortilla24

schumigirl said:


> Tortilla24.............
> 
> T3 is nearest to the boat dock. T1 is closest to the walking path.
> 
> But it's literally minutes time difference between them. It's quite a compact resort and everything is never too far away from anything.
> 
> Takes between 5 and 10 minutes to walk depending on your pace to IOA. Few moments more to Studios. Boats can be quicker if there's one there and you're going to Studios. But negligible really. We tend to walk most days, it's a beautiful walk.
> 
> There is a trip report board over here too


Thank you! One other question: are all the rooms updated in T1 and/or T3 or is that something I should specifically request?


----------



## schumigirl

You're welcome......

All rooms bar a few in T3 are done now. By June they will all be completed..........you can still put in a request for a specific tower anytime.........as always, it is just a request but wouldn't do any harm.


----------



## macraven

You cam request a tower when you book by phone

Good idea to call 6-5 days out from your arrival to the hotel
Ask to be transferred to the TM that is the scheduled of rooms
Remind them of your requested tower


----------



## tortilla24

Okay thank you both. I'm going to email the hotel will a request for T1, upgraded room. And then call about a week before just to remind - thanks for the great advice!


----------



## schumigirl

tortilla24 said:


> Okay thank you both. I'm going to email the hotel will a request for T1, upgraded room. And then call about a week before just to remind - thanks for the great advice!



That's the best way to do it..........


----------



## Donna3271

schumigirl said:


> That's the best way to do it..........



schumigirl,
What tower are the Royal Club rooms in? TIA!!!!


----------



## macraven

_not schumi but the club rooms are on floor 7, tower 3_


----------



## grumpydad74

Thank you for the updated thread!! Good information and makes me even more excited to stay there in April.


----------



## macraven

_I found this bit of information out 5 years ago and it still is in effect.

If you buy a cup of coffee at Orchid Lounge in the morning, save your cup and get a free refill the same visit.

Since it opens at 6:00 am, you have plenty of time to grab ala carte breakfast here and still be able to go to early entry at the parks.

If you brought food items from home or picked things up on your way to the hotel, use the microwave at Orchids Lounge to heat anything you need to.
_


----------



## schumigirl

grumpydad74 said:


> Thank you for the updated thread!! Good information and makes me even more excited to stay there in April.



Thank you.........anything you need to know just ask.......there's lots of folk on here who know a lot.....

You'll love RPR I'm sure.........


----------



## Donna3271

Does anyone know if there is an age limit for the gym?


----------



## schumigirl

Donna3271 said:


> Does anyone know if there is an age limit for the gym?



That is one area of RPR I have never....ever set foot in........and never likely to either........

I'm sure there is an age limit where children have to be accompanied by an adult, I would be guessing if I said 14 or 16.

Maybe someone who uses the gym can tell us..........I can't find anything online at the moment.


Edit **I think you have to be accompanied if under 18 Donna**


----------



## macraven

Yes need someone 18 with the minor in the gym 
Could be a sibling if not a parent with them


----------



## grumpydad74

I believe I read something about this before but can't remember. When we visit in April we are staying 3 nights and RPR and two nights at Cabana Bay. Does anybody know if they will transfer our luggage from RPR to Cabana Bay?


----------



## macraven

No, but if you were moving to another deluxe it is possible if you make arrangements in advance 

It will cost you $5 to use a cab to move you and luggage to cbay


----------



## cyndik1111

Concerning the microwave in the orchard lounge....where is the microwave located in that lounge? and will they give you a hard time about using it? My daughter likes warm milk at bedtime and I don't want to pay $15/day for a microwave just for one small glass each night. She can do without if needed. how late are they open? Thank you


----------



## schumigirl

cyndik1111 said:


> Concerning the microwave in the orchard lounge....where is the microwave located in that lounge? and will they give you a hard time about using it? My daughter likes warm milk at bedtime and I don't want to pay $15/day for a microwave just for one small glass each night. She can do without if needed. how late are they open? Thank you



Microwave is only out while breakfast is being served. It's a normal bar at night times.


----------



## cyndik1111

schumigirl said:


> Microwave is only out while breakfast is being served.


Oh rats! OK thank you
Will they look at us funny if we use it to heat something up in the morning? Is it there for hotel guests to use? Or is it for the hotel employees?


----------



## schumigirl

cyndik1111 said:


> Oh rats! OK thank you
> Will they look at us funny if we use it to heat something up in the morning? Is it there for hotel guests to use? Or is it for the hotel employees?



To be honest it's been so long since we ate in Orchids lounge for breakfast I don't even remember seeing a microwave......but it will be for guests use too. 

Staff are incredibly helpful, don't worry


----------



## macraven

Last time I was there last year, anyone could use the microwave

Orchid court is closed at noon on the weekends and one hour earlier during the week

Late afternoon that area is used for the drinks and sushi crowd


----------



## jollygreen

The renovated rooms look great! I can't wait to stay here in May!!


----------



## cyndik1111

we leave in 3 weeks and 4 days for a 3 night stay. Looks like the hotel is pretty booked up. Wont arrive till 7 pm. What are the chances we'll get a renovated room? I thought I read somewhere that they still had lots to go before they are all renovated.


----------



## pcstang

cyndik1111 said:


> we leave in 3 weeks and 4 days for a 3 night stay. Looks like the hotel is pretty booked up. Wont arrive till 7 pm. What are the chances we'll get a renovated room? I thought I read somewhere that they still had lots to go before they are all renovated.


Last I read all but one floor of one tower are done. I think you will be fine.


----------



## macraven

_what pcstang said.
i read the lobby floor T 3 was the only one not completed.
read that over a month ago._


----------



## schumigirl

jollygreen said:


> The renovated rooms look great! I can't wait to stay here in May!!



They are beautiful.........I'm sure you'll have a lovely trip to RPR.......it's a fantastic hotel!


----------



## hildai

I can see from the pics on page 1 that there is a coffee maker in the rooms, but I was wondering if they're the standard hotel pouch coffee makers or Keurigs??  it was hard to tell from the pics.
Thanks for posting those!  They are very helpful


----------



## macraven

They are keurig coffee makers


----------



## Hudmaster

With all the renovations occuring at RPH, does anyone know if the club lounge has been renovated?  If so, does anyone have pics of what it now looks like?


----------



## schumigirl

Hudmaster said:


> With all the renovations occuring at RPH, does anyone know if the club lounge has been renovated?  If so, does anyone have pics of what it now looks like?



Waiting for someone to come back with some.........soon as we have new pictures of Club Lounge they'll be posted..........


----------



## cloechel

Ice Machines at RPR:  I hate to assume anything, so I must ask:  Are there ice machine(s) on each floor of the resort? I plan to fill a wide-opening water bottle with the ice before heading out for the day.


----------



## macraven

Yes


----------



## schumigirl

Have added there is an ice machine on all floors on first post..........


----------



## macraven

You are doing a great job on the sticky   Schumigirl!


----------



## schumigirl

Thanks mac.........it's little things like ice machines that we just take as a given for the hotel, we forget sometimes people haven't been before and may not know.........

It's easy to add this info in a stickie for folks.........


----------



## angshewas

All rooms have a refrigerator now, correct? In the first post it says they are $15/day.


----------



## schumigirl

Yes and no charge now for fridge.

Changed original post to reflect the changes.......thanks for pointing it out.


----------



## macraven

_Schumi you are so on the ball!

Policies change at the hotels at times and sometimes it is hard to keep up with it


You can pm schumi or me if you see something that needs updating


Or feel free to post in this thread to let her know
She is very quick to respond

I make it a point to look thru all the threads on the first page each day
I miss things at times so I'm glad you pointed it out_


----------



## pbinn310

We have 4 adults and an 8 year old staying in a regular room. I will bring an air mattress but i have a full size. Do you think it will fit in the floor space available or would i be better off getting a twin size?


----------



## macraven

_a twin will fit, the full won't _


----------



## pbinn310

macraven said:


> _a twin will fit, the full won't _


Thank you..that's what i figured.


----------



## macraven

Hudmaster said:


> With all the renovations occuring at RPH, does anyone know if the club lounge has been renovated?  If so, does anyone have pics of what it now looks like?



_the original club lounge used to be small.
this was years ago....

can't remember the year but it could have been 6? years back that they redid the club lounge.

Rooms were taken out to enlarge the lounge and it made a world of difference to it.
Very spacious and plenty of room for many things.
computer section, tv areas, sitting areas, more tables, etc...

i'm looking forward how the lounge was renovated and hope we see pictures soon!_


----------



## Welcome Home




----------



## schumigirl

Welcome Home said:


> View attachment 155411



Thanks Welcome Home............


----------



## AndreaDBfan

I have a question about room requests. We are there for 2 nights at the end of this month.  I booked our stay online and did not even think about room requests. Am I too late to request something? We (hubby, 15 yo son and 13 yo daughter.) are in a standard room. I don't even know what I would ask for.  I'd rather not look at a parking lot or a rooftop.  Tia.

Andrea

Ps...I'm getting nervous for this trip. Never been to universal before, but so comfortable with Disney planning.


----------



## schumigirl

Hi Andrea........of course it's not too late to put in a room request........

Give them a call and they can put the request on your reservation. Ask for a pool or park view.........it can't hurt to ask.......no guarantees of course, but hope you get a nice view. Water view rooms can be the waterway that boats travel on or a pool view. 

Also ask for Tower 1 or 3. Tower 3 does have some highway views too, but hope you get lucky. 

Don't be nervous....... Universal doesn't quite the same military planning some places do.......it really is more laid back...........


----------



## AndreaDBfan

Thanks! I will call. 

Andrea


----------



## Welcome Home

schumigirl said:


> Thanks Welcome Home............



The pool manager sent me the map to show me the cabana locations and I thought it might be helpful for others that aren't familiar with the resort layout.


----------



## Welcome Home

Any tips or advice on getting a good view on club level?  We need king and queen connecting rooms so I am not going to get my hopes too high for a water view.


----------



## babesboo99

Booked  water view room here yesterday never been to this hotel just wondering how the rooms are and the restaurants etc. How long of a walk is it from the hotel to the parks or how long is the water taxi to the parks? One of the reasons we booked here is for the EP do we get to use them on the day we arrive?  We ( Me, Husband and 9 yr old twins) will be there Oct 23rd to Oct 27th last time we went was around the same time and we didnt need the passes there were some waits but not to bad we just thought it might be nice not to wait this time.


----------



## macraven

_you are in the right place

Read the first two posts in this thread and open the links for rooms and restaurants
Schumi adds more links/pictures frequently

Go to the sticky of Bluer101
He lists walking distance that you are wanting

The parks will close early due to hhn

You arrive Saturday and will find the parks packed that weekend 

Hhn will be going on Saturday, Sunday, Wednesday during your stay 

Hhn is why studios will close at 5:00 so the park can be cleared out for the evening wvent 
Ioa will stay open until 8 on Saturday so take advantage of that_


----------



## schumigirl

Welcome Home said:


> Any tips or advice on getting a good view on club level?  We need king and queen connecting rooms so I am not going to get my hopes too high for a water view.



Some rooms club level do have a pool view, others have a highway view.......you can only put in a request for water view and see what happens.


----------



## babesboo99

Thank you. We will also be going to HHN on Sunday and Wednesday and I will look at those threads. I actually do have one more question who would i call to make payments on the room I know i was able to do it at CB they sent me a link to fax the payments would I be able to do the same for RPH? I would like to have it paid off in full before we go.


----------



## schumigirl

babesboo......you can make payments to RPR before you go, people on here say they have done that.....

Someone who has done it or knows will let you know who to contact.......


----------



## macraven

babesboo99 said:


> Thank you. We will also be going to HHN on Sunday and Wednesday and I will look at those threads. I actually do have one more question who would i call to make payments on the room I know i was able to do it at CB they sent me a link to fax the payments would I be able to do the same for RPH? I would like to have it paid off in full before we go.


_Are you taking the 9 yo twins to Hhn ?_


----------



## Kivara

babesboo99 said:


> Who would i call to make payments on the room I know i was able to do it at CB they sent me a link to fax the payments would I be able to do the same for RPH? I would like to have it paid off in full before we go.


'

I'd like to know this too.  In a fit of excitement, I booked through the site instead of calling. I usually pay for the room completely when booking and I didn't see a way to do that on the site.


----------



## babesboo99

Yes I am.. we went in 2014 and they loved it my daughters favorite was the Halloween house  and my son's was the alien vs predator house. I will say this it's up to the parents if they they think their kids can handle it and are into that stuff then I say go for it we loved it .


----------



## babesboo99

I hope so. If I remember correctly I called the hotel the accounting  dept I just want to make sure I can do that here as well.


----------



## macraven

_can't remember exactly where at the moment but did see a notation on the website of setting up payments in advance._


----------



## babesboo99

On the Loews web site?


----------



## macraven

_suggest you call 407 503 3000
(this is the front desk at rpr)

ask them to transfer you to accounting to set up your prepayment plan

Give them your confirmation # and date of stay of your reservation.

Accounting will send you the paper work that is needed for the prepayment plan
_


----------



## Jays2013

Hmm. I usually couldn't care less about room views but I remember reading that some RPR rooms have good IOA views ...

Would any of the club rooms be likely to have those? Because I might have try for that!


----------



## babesboo99

I would like to know this as well. that would be a great view


----------



## babesboo99

Thank you macraven . I did call and they emailed me the paper work all i have to do is fax it when ready.


----------



## macraven

babesboo99 said:


> Thank you macraven . I did call and they emailed me the paper work all i have to do is fax it when ready.


_great news!

you're all set now._


----------



## macraven

Jays2013 said:


> Hmm. I usually couldn't care less about room views but I remember reading that some RPR rooms have good IOA views ...
> 
> Would any of the club rooms be likely to have those? Because I might have try for that!



_when i stay club, if i can't get the king suite with the view, i take a king suite on 6th floor.
even 5th floor is fine.

not many great views for king suites on club level that would suit me.
quite a few have the view of the highway,the city area facing opposite of the park.

when they redid 7th floor years ago, some of the rooms were taken out for other room types.
thus, i prefer 5th/6th floor as more king suites have the pool/park view i enjoy.

for standard rooms on club level, yes there are many on that floor.
the one listed as water view, include the park views.
other side of the building has street views and garden views, etc.

last time i checked the info out there were a lot more standard rooms with great views than the king suites.
but then, only limited number of king suites per tower.

club lounge is located at T3 7th floor._


----------



## Donna3271

hi all,
a couple of questions...
1. Do the rooms have safes?
2. I booked through the Lowes website. Can I pay in full beforehand? It stated my card will be charged 6 days before, but want to get it out of the way.
3. I booked club room, and requested a room on the 7th floor, not facing highway. Should I call? Is there a chance of getting a theme park view?

TIA!!!


----------



## schumigirl

Hi Donna,

All rooms have safes. There is also a bigger safe to the side of reception you can use if you find one in room is too small. You have a key and staff have a key.......very safe.

You can contact accounting and they will email you paperwork to pay before you go I believe.

Call and put in a request by all means. Some rooms do face highway and some over the ballroom and new multi-storey staff car park .......the club room itself looks that way, it's not the worst view though as you can see beyond to IDrive and the lights that are there on the wheel for example ........but,yes there are some with a theme park view........and a very nice view it is too.


----------



## macraven

_Donna, i book room only and am not charged the total amount until the night before i check out of the hotel.
i am charged for a one night deposit when i book.


do you have a package ?

if so, you pay in full prior to arrival.

_


----------



## babesboo99

How soon should one call to make a request for a park view?  Just booked a few days ago


----------



## macraven

_call the hotel 6 days out from your arrival.

or you can contact them anytime prior to that.

i usually put my requests in when i book.

there is a difference of room cost from standard room to pool view room.

the pool views have some park views._


----------



## babesboo99

I booked a water view would i be able to request a park view or is that for other rooms?  And if I did call would I call the hotel itself?


----------



## macraven

_you are fine.  no need to call 

water view will have you facing the park for T1 and 3
T2 can have water views of the canal that flow at the front of the walkway to the hotel lobby.
Generally, water view requests from guests are placed in either T 1 or 3_


----------



## babesboo99

Thank you. I know we all would love the view of the park


----------



## Welcome Home

Schumigirl, may I ask what you did to book for the next year at the end of your trip?  I would like to book my trip for April 17 but I am told they can't book that far out.


----------



## schumigirl

Welcome Home said:


> Schumigirl, may I ask what you did to book for the next year at the end of your trip?  I would like to book my trip for April 17 but I am told they can't book that far out.



I think you can book up to December right now, so should be a couple more months till April 17 dates are there


----------



## Welcome Home

schumigirl said:


> I think you can book up to December right now, so should be a couple more months till April 17 dates are there



Thanks. We decided to skip Universal this year and hang out on the beach in Mexico instead. However we are all more excited about our Universal trip in 2017 than we are our trip next month and are anxious to get something reserved. We were going to go back to HRH but your trip reports convinced me to try Royal Pacific instead.


----------



## schumigirl

Welcome Home said:


> Thanks. We decided to skip Universal this year and hang out on the beach in Mexico instead. However we are all more excited about our Universal trip in 2017 than we are our trip next month and are anxious to get something reserved. We were going to go back to HRH but your trip reports convinced me to try Royal Pacific instead.



Aww, glad to hear it.......we are biased towards RPR.........love it there, hope you enjoy it too........


----------



## Donna3271

macraven said:


> _Donna, i book room only and am not charged the total amount until the night before i check out of the hotel.
> i am charged for a one night deposit when i book.
> 
> 
> do you have a package ?
> 
> if so, you pay in full prior to arrival.
> _


Thanks for responding. No, I booked room only. I am going to buy my tickets through AAA. I was charged one night upon making the reservation.


----------



## Donna3271

Yikes! I just checked my reservation I made through the Loews site. I checked 2 adults, 3 children when  I made the reservation. Now, the reservation says 2 adults, 2 children! Am I going to have an issue getting the express pass for the 5th person? Has this happened to anyone before?


----------



## pcstang

Donna3271 said:


> Yikes! I just checked my reservation I made through the Loews site. I checked 2 adults, 3 children when  I made the reservation. Now, the reservation says 2 adults, 2 children! Am I going to have an issue getting the express pass for the 5th person? Has this happened to anyone before?


As long as you are in a room that accommodates 5 you are good to go. I only book as 1 adult and then add my kids and wife at check in and get keys for all staying in the room. Done it this way at least 20+ times. Have fun!


----------



## macraven

_Donna, I will add to what pcstang told you.

When you check in you will give the names of all in your group 
The TM at the lobby desk, will create the room keys with the guests name on it.
All in your group will get that hotel card.
You need it for everyone in your group no matter the age/kids, for being allowed into the parks during early entry 

And, each in the group will take their hotel card to the kiosk in the lobby to create a photo ID express pass.
That pass is required to enter the express lines for rides and shows in the parks.

If you have littles, have mom carry the kids hotel and express cards.
You can show all of the ep to the TM at the entrance of the express line and again on the second check of cards._


_This is the process for hotel cards and photo id express passes for all that are 3 and over.
2 year olds do not need a park ticket._


----------



## Donna3271

pcstang said:


> As long as you are in a room that accommodates 5 you are good to go. I only book as 1 adult and then add my kids and wife at check in and get keys for all staying in the room. Done it this way at least 20+ times. Have fun!



Thanks, but what if they tell me the room only accommodates 4? Sorry all questions!!!


----------



## schumigirl

Donna3271 said:


> Thanks, but what if they tell me the room only accommodates 4? Sorry all questions!!!



You have booked a standard room?

Then no worries........the fifth person is accommodated in either a rollaway or you can bring an air mattress.....if you do this star services will bring bedding for you.

You are fine in a standard double room to have 5 people.........


----------



## Donna3271

schumigirl said:


> You have booked a standard room?
> 
> Then no worries........the fifth person is accommodated in either a rollaway or you can bring an air mattress.....if you do this star services will bring bedding for you.
> 
> You are fine in a standard double room to have 5 people.........



Shumi.... Thanks. I booked a Standard Room Club level.


----------



## macraven

Rooms are rooms
Standards are for 5 no matter which floor you are on
A 2 Q room is standard 

Add the 5 th person to your reservation at check in time

I swear on my first born's life, you will be fine!


----------



## Donna3271

macraven said:


> Rooms are rooms
> Standards are for 5 no matter which floor you are on
> A 2 Q room is standard
> 
> Add the 5 th person to your reservation at check in time
> 
> I swear on my first born's life, you will be fine!



TU!!! I guess I am so programmed that this is a no-no at Disney (except for Deluxes with daybeds).


----------



## schumigirl

Donna3271 said:


> TU!!! I guess I am so programmed that this is a no-no at Disney (except for Deluxes with daybeds).



Welcome to the Dark Side..........


----------



## paula70

My daughters and I will be at RPR ON 3/29 for one night, spending 3/30 at US/IOA. We have friends who are going to meet us at the parks but are staying at a condo in Orlando instead. Would they be able to come hang out with us at the hotel on 3/29 or is that frowned upon? Thanks!


----------



## macraven

_The hotels are open to the public also.
Many park guests will go check out rpr for their lobby, 2 gift shops or have food/drink there.

You can most certainly have your friends visit you in your hotel room and show them around the building.
They can use the water taxi from the park to the hotel.

The restaurants at rpr are open to the public and is not restricted to hotel guests only.

Even the Bula Bar is open to the public.
This is the bar/food open air eatery by the pool.

All three __deluxe hotels welcome non guests to view their buildings and everything around it._

_They want you to spend your money at the restaurants, bar, shops just as much as the hotel guests do....._


----------



## paula70

Thanks Macraven! Would they be allowed to hang in the pool with us or is that pushing it? I would imagine we'd eat/drink at Bula bar while there..the frozen drinks look yummy!


----------



## macraven

_I'm not sure of the policy for non guests using the pool.
You would need to ask at the front desk lobby for that one.

But, I do know they have allowed non hotel guests sit with friends registered at the hotel to visit pool side.
Sit in one of the lounge chairs, order food/drink from Bula Bar, chat with your friends, etc

This was how it was when i was last there in october.
If that has changed, I have not read or heard about it.

If the hotels are booked solid and the pool area is crowded, I can understand if the staff don't allow it.
This is only my thought about your question, I don't know what the hotel policy is._


----------



## schumigirl

paula70 said:


> Thanks Macraven! Would they be allowed to hang in the pool with us or is that pushing it? I would imagine we'd eat/drink at Bula bar while there..the frozen drinks look yummy!



I do know they asked you register your guests at the front desk. 

If it's busy, and by that I mean really busy they can refuse, but you should be ok. They will be pleased to take your custom I imagine.

In case you don't know, Bula Bar has an 18% gratuity automatically added to your check. They do inform you of this when you order food or drinks.


----------



## Donna3271

macraven said:


> _The hotels are open to the public also.
> Many park guests will go check out rpr for their lobby, 2 gift shops or have food/drink there.
> 
> You can most certainly have your friends visit you in your hotel room and show them around the building.
> They can use the water taxi from the park to the hotel.
> 
> The restaurants at rpr are open to the public and is not restricted to hotel guests only.
> 
> Even the Bula Bar is open to the public.
> This is the bar/food open air eatery by the pool.
> 
> All three __deluxe hotels welcome non guests to view their buildings and everything around it._
> 
> _They want you to spend your money at the restaurants, bar, shops just as much as the hotel guests do....._



Macraven,
We usually stay at the Poly at Disney. During the summer, the pool is packed. I once heard a woman telling her kids to dry off, it was time to go back to their hotel (grhhh!!!). The new pool has a fence (Yay!), anyway, I was wondering if non-guests took a break from the park and used the pools at the resorts. Is this a big problem?

THANKS!!!


----------



## schumigirl

Not mac, but you do have to have your room key to get towels and such for the pool loungers........


----------



## macraven

Yes, what she said


----------



## starousse

Do you know what time the pool stays open until?


----------



## schumigirl

starousse said:


> Do you know what time the pool stays open until?



Depends on season. High season it will be 11pm........rest of the time it closes at 10pm.


----------



## Donna3271

schumigirl said:


> Depends on season. High season it will be 11pm........rest of the time it closes at 10pm.


Schumi,
Is there a lifeguard on duty? I would NEVER leave my kids, and watch them like a hawk, but I always feel safer with a lifeguard.


----------



## macraven

I'm not schumi but can tell they have several life guards each shift at the pools


----------



## schumigirl

As mac says Donna, they have several and they are very good......never see them take their eyes off the pool.

They are also good if someone brings something into to the water they shouldn't. Last year someone tried to go in the pool with a solid plastic ball.......all the noodles and beach balls are all soft so no one can get hurt, this guy thought he was being smart.......he didn't even get to start throwing it about before lifeguards stopped him.


----------



## disney1234

Is there a way to contact the people in the club lounge prior to our visit?  My son has food allergies - I'd like to get some info in advance of our upcoming April visit.  Thanks!


----------



## schumigirl

disney1234 said:


> Is there a way to contact the people in the club lounge prior to our visit?  My son has food allergies - I'd like to get some info in advance of our upcoming April visit.  Thanks!



Course you can......

rprclubconcierge@loewshotels.com


----------



## schumigirl

First 2 posts have a couple of pictures added.


----------



## babesboo99

Does anyone know how the buses run to and from Sea World was thinking about going there for 1 day?


----------



## schumigirl

babesboo99 said:


> Does anyone know how the buses run to and from Sea World was thinking about going there for 1 day?



Info on it here under transportation. Doesn't say much though. 


https://www.universalorlando.com/Ho...ion/Hotel-Services-Information.aspx#transport


----------



## macraven

*SeaWorld® & Wet 'n Wild® water park Transportation**
Scheduled transportation to SeaWorld®, Wet 'n Wild® water park and Aquatica™ is provided via Super Star Shuttle with departures based on regular operating hours* (does not run continuously). Boarding passes for the Super Star Shuttle required and available at the Attraction Ticket Center located in the hotel lobby, *one day in advance and up to 30 minutes prior to departure. *
*Not valid for Special Events or Groups.

_taken from link schumi listed above which is in the rpr sticky.


the attraction desk is at the back of the lobby, go past the check in desk.

most will book their seats the day before as it would be too disappointing to wait until the morning of and be told all seats are full then.

there is no standing on these shuttles, all have a seat set established in advance.

Operating hours are not given out until you inquire at the desk.
They can change so they are not listed on the website.

I have heard nice things about the shuttle for the period it leaves the hotels.
Have read some issues on the return shuttle.
Don't remember if it is the time period or too  
many wanting to return on the shuttle at the same time._


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> First 2 posts have a couple of pictures added.


_ i noticed that and hope others didn't miss it._


----------



## ruthies12

Thanks so much for all this info!  I have a trip planned for November with my sister and our two DDs 13 and 7.  We are coming mainly for the 13 yo to go to Harry Potter.  I have been to Uni once before and Disney several times.  We are usually cheap hotel people but want to stay one night at Royal Pacific to get the express passes and I have some questions.  So here is my current plan:

flying in late Thursday 11/3/26 to Sanford airport, getting rental car and driving to the Holiday Inn across the street from Universal.
Friday:  Walk to park before opening and do only Harry Potter stuff all day.  Walk back to Holiday Inn that night.
Saturday: Drive from Holiday Inn to RPR.  Leave baggage in car and just check in and get express passes, then take boat or walk to parks.  Use express pass to do roller coasters and other rides.  When we are done at parks go back to car to get luggage and head to room.
Sunday:  Check out, throw luggage back in car, go back to parks.  Use express passes for rides we didn't get to yet or want to re-do and also go back to any HP stuff we want to do again.  Go back to RPR to pick up car and drive from there to Pop Century for the Disney portion of our trip.

So does this look like a good plan and good usage of the express passes?  We have 3 day park to park tickets already purchased.  My biggest question is this- Do I need to book that Saturday night at RPR now?  I was waiting hoping to get an orbitz code or some discount for the room but I don't want to risk them booking up.  Also right now it will cost $299 for the room, is that likely the best I will do on price?


----------



## schumigirl

Hi Ruthies12

Sounds a decent plan. But, you don't need to leave your luggage in the car.

You can leave it with bell services when you check in. If your room isn't ready they will take it to your room when it is ready. Same when you leave, bell services will keep any luggage till you are ready to leave. I know it'll probably be safe enough but I don't like to leave anything in cars if I don't have to. 

If you book your room now and the price goes down you can call have price amended on your reservation


----------



## ruthies12

That's a good idea, I think I'll go ahead and book.  I already have the holiday inn and pop century both booked and I'm getting twitchy to get RPR booked too!  Thanks!


----------



## schumigirl

You're very welcome..........

Yes, it's nice to get everything booked up........adds to the excitement.......


----------



## Polyonmymind

The Keurig coffee machines in the rooms, do they use regular size cups like you can purchase in any grocery store?


----------



## Kivara

They use the basic Keurig pods and the drinking cups are a standard disposible coffee cup (16-20 ounces?)


----------



## livibug

if you are in tower 1, I am assuming its possible to exit direct to the walkway to the parks and no need to go thru the main lobby or out past the pool?


----------



## schumigirl

[QUOTE="livibug said:


> if you are in tower 1, I am assuming its possible to exit direct to the walkway to the parks and no need to go thru the main lobby or out past the pool?



You can go through the stairs at the end of the hallway, there is an exit door there that takes you straight in to the walking path. I assume that's still an option as its years since we stayed in T1 and did that. 

If you take the elevator down to ground level, you exit through the pool area to walk, or walk past the pool and restaurants to get to boat dock.


----------



## Donna3271

Hi All,
Do they supply you with some Keurig Pods? We are staying Club if that makes a difference. Does anyone know what tower the gym is in?

This has nothing to do with the hotel, but can someone recommend a car service from the airport that will do a grocery stop? THANKS!!


----------



## macraven

All rooms are supplied with various coffee / tea regular and decaf

Creamers, sugars, non sugar sweetener included


----------



## macraven

I always recommend Tony Hinds transportation co


----------



## Donna3271

macraven said:


> I always recommend Tony Hinds transportation co


THANK YOU!


----------



## macraven




----------



## saskdw

Donna3271 said:


> Hi All,
> Do they supply you with some Keurig Pods? We are staying Club if that makes a difference. Does anyone know what tower the gym is in?
> 
> This has nothing to do with the hotel, but can someone recommend a car service from the airport that will do a grocery stop? THANKS!!



The gym is in tower 3 by the pool.


----------



## Kivara

schumigirl said:


> You can go through the stairs at the end of the hallway, there is an exit door there that takes you straight in to the walking path. I assume that's still an option as its years since we stayed in T1 and did that.
> 
> If you take the elevator down to ground level, you exit through the pool area to walk, or walk past the pool and restaurants to get to boat dock.



Stayed in Tower 1 last summer...the bell hop even pointed that way out to us as a short cut. You will have to go through the lobby or another main entrance to get in...that door only opens from the inside.


----------



## schumigirl

Kivara said:


> Stayed in Tower 1 last summer...the bell hop even pointed that way out to us as a short cut. You will have to go through the lobby or another main entrance to get in...that door only opens from the inside.



Yes, you could never get back in that way but it does save a few moments going to parks.


----------



## hamilkm

We have a standard room booked for 2 nights over Memorial day. I don't really care much about the view,etc... I just want to be close to the lobby/walkway to the parks. Which tower would be best to request? Thanks!


----------



## Kivara

We were in Tower 1, lowest floor last time. Using the shortcut exit, we were the closest walkway-wise; but I think that is the farthest corner from the boat dock. Our room window was half blocked by bamboo, but the walkway went right past it; so we had people walking by at any hour...not noisy, just had to remember about the curtains


----------



## schumigirl

All 3 towers lead into lobby area........the lobby is central to all 3, so one is not closer than the other.

As for walkways, T1 is closest to walkway to the parks, you can cut through the pool area or use the exit door at other end of corridor.

T3 is closest to the boat dock. 

To be honest, it's quite a compact resort and nothing is too far from anything. It's only a matter of moments of distance between them all.


----------



## hamilkm

schumigirl said:


> All 3 towers lead into lobby area........the lobby is central to all 3, so one is not closer than the other.
> 
> As for walkways, T1 is closest to walkway to the parks, you can cut through the pool area or use the exit door at other end of corridor.
> 
> T3 is closest to the boat dock.
> 
> To be honest, it's quite a compact resort and nothing is too far from anything. It's only a matter of moments of distance between them all.


Thanks so much! I may not worry about a request then. We really aren't too picky and will just be in the room to sleep!


----------



## saskdw

schumigirl said:


> To be honest, it's quite a compact resort and nothing is too far from anything. It's only a matter of moments of distance between them all.



Totally agree with this statement.

Last trip we were in a room on the 7th floor of tower two almost at the end of the farthest hallway. Most of the RPR regulars would probably consider this the worst room location or farthest from everything important. We loved the room, thought it had a good view (theme park in the distance), and we were never really concerned with the room location. From our room to the boat launch (complete opposite side of resort) was no more than a 3-4 min walk.


----------



## VacaPlanner2012

Thank you for the new thread, you all rock!

2 questions (all food related, go figure) - breakfast buffet - how much?  HRH posts theirs, assume RPR to be similar cost - 20ish?  Also - Luau - I am going in June, how early can this be reserved?  I know it's not Disney, but I have heard horror stories of being sold out, especially peak time...and I want to upgrade to the preferred seating, not sure how many of those are available?


----------



## macraven

VacaPlanner2012 said:


> Thank you for the new thread, you all rock!
> 
> 2 questions (all food related, go figure) - breakfast buffet - how much?  HRH posts theirs, assume RPR to be similar cost - 20ish?  Also - Luau - I am going in June, how early can this be reserved?  I know it's not Disney, but I have heard horror stories of being sold out, especially peak time...and I want to upgrade to the preferred seating, not sure how many of those are available?




_The great thing about having stickies for the hotels is all info we know is listed in it.

If you did not read the sticky, I will list it here for you.
Usually i tell the readers to look through the sticky as that is the reason they were made.
To provide all infomation that we could find to help others locate things quickly.


*ISLANDS FOR BREAKFAST

This is a choice of either an all you can eat selection or you can order separately off the menu. Breakfast hours are Monday - Friday 7am till 11am and Saturday and Sunday are 7am till noon.

https://www.universalorlando.com/Images/Islands_Breakfast_Menu2014_tcm13-15507.pdf
Every Sunday, experience an island twist on the traditional breakfast with your favorite theme park characters at Loews Royal Pacific Resort

Sundays, 7:00am – 12:00pm
Adults – $26.99 (plus tax)
Kids 9 and Under – $14.99 (plus tax)*




reservations are not necessary unless the hotel has been sold out.
if you want a ressie made in advance, you can do so while at the hotel when you checkin._


----------



## VacaPlanner2012

Duh, I think I even read that...sorry.  Luau has a pretty large capacity?


----------



## macraven

_Yes, luau will hold a lot of people.
Since it is only held once a week, do not wait until the day of to book it.

the earlier you go, the sooner you can have the beverages prior to starting the evening.
have a beverage before the buffet is all set up._


----------



## schumigirl

VacaPlanner2012 said:


> Thank you for the new thread, you all rock!
> 
> 2 questions (all food related, go figure) - breakfast buffet - how much?  HRH posts theirs, assume RPR to be similar cost - 20ish?  Also - Luau - I am going in June, how early can this be reserved?  I know it's not Disney, but I have heard horror stories of being sold out, especially peak time...and I want to upgrade to the preferred seating, not sure how many of those are available?



The link to reserve the luau is in the first post too.

Online booking link is available for June.


----------



## Donna3271

schumigirl said:


> The link to reserve the luau is in the first post too.
> 
> Online booking link is available for June.


Shumigirl,
Have you been to the Luau? Do you feel it is worth the money? We are a family of 5, and it is a bit pricey for us, but if is really worth it, I will book it.


----------



## schumigirl

Donna3271 said:


> Shumigirl,
> Have you been to the Luau? Do you feel it is worth the money? We are a family of 5, and it is a bit pricey for us, but if is really worth it, I will book it.



We loved it I have to say.

It's been a couple of years since we did it, but the show itself was a lot of fun........the food was so much better than we expected and the cocktails were surprisingly strong!

It was busy, but not too cramped feeling..........

Didn't see anyone who didn't enjoy it.......


----------



## MandM3

Deleted because I need to ask the hotel, not the Dis.  You're good but probably not that psychic!


----------



## schumigirl

MandM3 said:


> Deleted because I need to ask the hotel, not the Dis.  You're good but probably not that psychic!



Lol.......we're definitely not psychic........

Hope you got your answer anyway........


----------



## Ruth B

Thanks both. Great new thread. Really excited about our stay in October.


----------



## SA mom

Kivara said:


> Stayed in Tower 1 last summer...the bell hop even pointed that way out to us as a short cut. You will have to go through the lobby or another main entrance to get in...that door only opens from the inside.



We were in Tower I last week.  On the path, we noticed the door, but it was not connected to the pathway.  No one mentioned that as an option to get to Garden Walk.  That really would have saved us some steps.  Are you still allowed to exit that way?


----------



## schumigirl

SA mom said:


> We were in Tower I last week.  On the path, we noticed the door, but it was not connected to the pathway.  No one mentioned that as an option to get to Garden Walk.  That really would have saved us some steps.  Are you still allowed to exit that way?



Yes, it does join the main pathway to the parks.


----------



## jcavvacj

Wonderful thread!  Thank you for the great info.  Our last trip to Universal was in January 2014 and we stayed at the Hard Rock Hotel.  It was a REALLY stressful trip- and that trip immediately preceded my subsequent divorce from my now ex (I essentially figured out that he was cheating on me while on the vacation, but couldn't "prove" it until a month or so later.  Also, I didn't want to confront my ex while on vacation so it was a very tense and "forced" vacation.)  I feel like the whole trip was a blur and I hardly remember the parks or what we did each day.  I have been SO wanting to get back down there with my boys (they will be turning 15 and 16 right before we head down in November) so that we can kind of have a re-do of that vacation and see the new Harry Potter stuff that wasn't finished when we were there last.  SO- I want NO PART of the HRH.  No offense- it was a great hotel and we loved the accommodations, it was our first club level experience ever, just way too many bad memories there. I'm hoping my boys will like the RPR.  I did book us club level again- they both can eat a ton and I like the option of them being able to eat breakfast as soon as they get up and grab snacks, drinks, pre-dinner apps etc.  It also gives them somewhere else for them to go to hang out when we are back at the hotel so we aren't all on top of one another in the room.  I do have a couple of questions, though... 

1.  Is there a Club Level floor like there is at the Hard Rock?  I liked being close by the Club Lounge a lot.

2.  We will be at the RPR from Monday, Nov 7th- Sunday Nov 13th- my boys and myself.  One of my friends might be able to fly down for Thurs-Sun.  Can I add her to our room reservation for just those nights?  I would want her to be able to go to the Club Lounge and get the Express Pass too.  Is this possible?  I have a standard queen room booked.  

I think that is all for now!  I'm counting down the days until our trip!


----------



## macraven

_rpr club lounge is floor 7 in tower 3

yes, you can add an adult to your room but wait until she arrives, (unless you want to hang onto her hotel room card for her.)

your friend will recieve a hotel key card for the room and she can also have charging privileges back to the hotel room.
the charges will be charged to the person that is financially responsible for the reservation, which would be you.

She will create the photo id card to be used for express once she checks in and recieves her room key.

i wish you and the boys to have a fabulous vacation and a wonderful stay at rpr.
it's time to make new memories!

i love it there, the lobby is amazing!_


----------



## jcavvacj

macraven said:


> _rpr club lounge is floor 7 in tower 3
> 
> yes, you can add an adult to your room but wait until she arrives, (unless you want to hang onto her hotel room card for her.)
> 
> your friend will recieve a hotel key card for the room and she can also have charging privileges back to the hotel room.
> the charges will be charged to the person that is financially responsible for the reservation, which would be you.
> 
> She will create the photo id card to be used for express once she checks in and recieves her room key.
> 
> i wish you and the boys to have a fabulous vacation and a wonderful stay at rpr.
> it's time to make new memories!
> 
> i love it there, the lobby is amazing!_




Thank you!  I am very much looking forward to this trip!  

So odds are that our room will be on floor 7 of tower 3... good to know.  I thought I had read somewhere that people had rooms all over the hotel and access to the club lounge if you booked club level at RPR... I really liked being close to the lounge and on a floor that requires key access (so my kids could go down to the lounge without me and I wouldn't have to worry too much... now that they are older it isn't as big of a worry, but I still do...).

There won't be any additional charge for my friend coming down part way through the trip, right?  If I booked the trip with 2 adults and 2 kids it would have been the same price for the hotel portion regardless I believe.


----------



## schumigirl

jcavvacj said:


> Thank you!  I am very much looking forward to this trip!
> 
> So odds are that our room will be on floor 7 of tower 3... good to know.  I thought I had read somewhere that people had rooms all over the hotel and access to the club lounge if you booked club level at RPR... I really liked being close to the lounge and on a floor that requires key access (so my kids could go down to the lounge without me and I wouldn't have to worry too much... now that they are older it isn't as big of a worry, but I still do...).
> 
> There won't be any additional charge for my friend coming down part way through the trip, right?  If I booked the trip with 2 adults and 2 kids it would have been the same price for the hotel portion regardless I believe.



Most people who are club level at RP do stay on the 7th floor.

When we stay, we prefer the 6th floor T3.  Last year a manager offered us the chance to stay in a refurbed room so we moved to T1 but still kept CL. You can have Club applied to any room if they have availability, but most prefer to stay 7th floor. We also stayed 3 nights in T1 once before moving back to T3. It`s only a few minutes walk between the towers so not an issue for us.

No you wont be charged extra for your friend. It`s only when a 3rd adult is added there is an extra charge for them. But you have 2 adults and 2 children, so no added charges.


----------



## LovingDisny

Hi, I'm Loving this new thread!  We will be staying at RPR for the first time this summer, June 6th- June 8th, then heading down to Disney World for the remainder of our vacation. We have not been to Universal before and I am so excited! Schumigirl, I have read your trip reports and I love them. You are so funny and your love for the parks and this resort are part of the reason I am so excited for our first stay. Like others who are asking questions, we are Disney Vet's so I am trying to get my head around all the differences. I want to make the most of our 3 days and fit in as much as possible. We have booked a standard view room. We have 4 in our family. Hubby, myself, 18 year old son and 10 year old son. My parents are also traveling with us this time and they are 69 and 70 years old. We will have to slow down a bit for my parents, but they are just as excited as we are about the trip. I have a few questions that I don't think I have seen answered yet.

1. Our vacation package says that as resort guests we get preferred seating at on-property restaurants, but I haven't seen any details of what this actually means. Do you know how we use the perk?
2. We are using the Super Star shuttle to get from MCO airport to the hotel. Has anyone else used this? Did you have a good experience? How long is the ride typically from MCO to RPR?  We are scheduled to arrive at the airport at 12:27 , I know we have to get our luggage and "check in" at the Universal desk in the gift shop at the airport. I was hoping to be at the hotel by 2:00 or 2:30. is that too optimistic?
3.  Planning on lunch at Mythos right after we check in, I have heard that we don't need reservations WAY in advance as we do at Disney, but I have also read that this is a very popular place to eat, so just curious if you think I should call a couple days before and make a reservation or no need to worry about it? 
4. Other than Harry Potter and the forbidden Journey do any of the other large rides have queue's that my parents could walk through without actually getting on the ride. Transformers, The Mummy?

I know there are plenty of things for them to do and see without riding, but I hate to think of them standing around waiting on us too much. The express pass should help with that, but just curious how many rides they could wander through with us and just ditch out of the ride and wait at the end.

this thread has already been so helpful! Thanks, Kim


----------



## schumigirl

Welcome Kim........and thank you for the lovely compliments!! I am so happy to hear you say that........

Preferred seating is a perk for onsite guests. If there is a queue for a restaurant you can show your room key and get priority over others who don't have reservations. We had a 50 minute wait go down to 10 at Margaritaville.

There are exceptions to this.......Bubba Gump don't utilise this perk unless you have a Landry's card.....you can out your name on a wait list though. Also if it's excessively busy like later on a weekend or special event they won't accept this. But it is a good perk most of the time.

Never used the superstar shuttle but a poster called BagOLaughs did use it and mentioned it on her trip report. I think she was impressed with it. I would think aiming for 2.30 at the hotel was reasonable.

No, you don't need to make reservations months in advance, but, Mythos can get busy especially at peak times. So it wouldn't hurt if there's going to be six of you eating. Saves worrying. I would book then. 

Your parents can walk through any ride and just tell the Team Member that they don't want to ride.......many people do that........I can't think of any that they couldn't.........

If you need to know anything else.....ask away......it's quite daunting going somewhere for the first time. 

Universal is amazing and I know you'll all have a wonderful time.......and we just adore RP, as you can tell.....lol......but I'm so glad you've found the thread helpful........


----------



## Donna3271

schumigirl said:


> Welcome Kim........and thank you for the lovely compliments!! I am so happy to hear you say that........
> 
> Preferred seating is a perk for onsite guests. If there is a queue for a restaurant you can show your room key and get priority over others who don't have reservations. We had a 50 minute wait go down to 10 at Margaritaville.
> 
> There are exceptions to this.......Bubba Gump don't utilise this perk unless you have a Landry's card.....you can out your name on a wait list though. Also if it's excessively busy like later on a weekend or special event they won't accept this. But it is a good perk most of the time.
> 
> Never used the superstar shuttle but a poster called BagOLaughs did use it and mentioned it on her trip report. I think she was impressed with it. I would think aiming for 2.30 at the hotel was reasonable.
> 
> No, you don't need to make reservations months in advance, but, Mythos can get busy especially at peak times. So it wouldn't hurt if there's going to be six of you eating. Saves worrying. I would book then.
> 
> Your parents can walk through any ride and just tell the Team Member that they don't want to ride.......many people do that........I can't think of any that they couldn't.........
> 
> If you need to know anything else.....ask away......it's quite daunting going somewhere for the first time.
> 
> Universal is amazing and I know you'll all have a wonderful time.......and we just adore RP, as you can tell.....lol......but I'm so glad you've found the thread helpful........



Schumi... can you post a link to your trip report? I would love to read it as well!!!


----------



## LovingDisny

Thank you so much!  This is very helpful. I'm so glad my parents will be able to stay with us through the lines. I was worried about that. I tend to be an over planner as I would rather get the planning done before I go... I want to relax when I get there and enjoy everything rather than trying to figure out how it all works on the fly.  I will go on and book Mythos and I will try to find the trip report from BagOLaughs also.  Looks like I will have to wait until much later in the year to read another trip report from you, but I will be looking forward to it.  I see you are traveling to New York in early summer, my son visited New York earlier this month with his school Choir and he LOVED it. They saw Wicked, Aladdin and Finding Neverland on Broadway. He had so much fun, I'm sure you will enjoy it as well. Thank you again for the answers, I'm sure I will be back to ask a few more questions before we leave.


----------



## schumigirl

Donna3271 said:


> Schumi... can you post a link to your trip report? I would love to read it as well!!!



Of course......they're all in my signature underneath the post and above my trip dates.........just click on them and they'll be there.......I'm updating my recent trip right now with full size pics instead of thumbnails........taking forever though!!



LovingDisny said:


> Thank you so much!  This is very helpful. I'm so glad my parents will be able to stay with us through the lines. I was worried about that. I tend to be an over planner as I would rather get the planning done before I go... I want to relax when I get there and enjoy everything rather than trying to figure out how it all works on the fly.  I will go on and book Mythos and I will try to find the trip report from BagOLaughs also.  Looks like I will have to wait until much later in the year to read another trip report from you, but I will be looking forward to it.  I see you are traveling to New York in early summer, my son visited New York earlier this month with his school Choir and he LOVED it. They saw Wicked, Aladdin and Finding Neverland on Broadway. He had so much fun, I'm sure you will enjoy it as well. Thank you again for the answers, I'm sure I will be back to ask a few more questions before we leave.



Just checked Rachel's trip report and it wasn't her that used the universal transport.......I'll have a search and see if I can find who it was. I know I read someone using it.........

How lovely for your son.........I'm glad he enjoyed NY, hope it wasn't too cold for him......and Wicked is my favourite musical ever!! This will be my third visit to NY........we spend 10 nights on Long Island with family and going all over there, and 5/6 nights in the City again.......can't wait.....going to see wicked for the 3rd time........I'm very lucky, well, I feel very lucky to be able to go for so long and enjoy everything we want to. It's an amazing city!

You're very welcome, ask anything you're not sure of........there will be someone on here who can answer most questions........


----------



## bumbershoot

LovingDisny said:


> 1. Our vacation package says that as resort guests we get preferred seating at on-property restaurants, but I haven't seen any details of what this actually means. Do you know how we use the perk?



Tell them when you check in that you're staying at the hotel and ask if they are using the preferred seating.  We've NEVER been able to get it at Margaritaville because they say there's such a short wait they aren't using it.  So that's a bonus, that we go at lighter-crowd times, but it's still irritating to not be able to use a perk.  



LovingDisny said:


> 4. Other than Harry Potter and the forbidden Journey do any of the other large rides have queue's that my parents could walk through without actually getting on the ride. Transformers, The Mummy?



Every single ride.


----------



## Kivara

LovingDisny said:


> 2. We are using the Super Star shuttle to get from MCO airport to the hotel. Has anyone else used this? Did you have a good experience? How long is the ride typically from MCO to RPR?  We are scheduled to arrive at the airport at 12:27 , I know we have to get our luggage and "check in" at the Universal desk in the gift shop at the airport. I was hoping to be at the hotel by 2:00 or 2:30. is that too optimistic?
> 3.  Planning on lunch at Mythos right after we check in, I have heard that we don't need reservations WAY in advance as we do at Disney, but I have also read that this is a very popular place to eat, so just curious if you think I should call a couple days before and make a reservation or no need to worry about it?
> 4. Other than Harry Potter and the forbidden Journey do any of the other large rides have queue's that my parents could walk through without actually getting on the ride. Transformers, The Mummy?



2. Never used them, but the trip isn't very long. We do a grocery stop, but I would say 20-30 mins if you go directly from MCO to RPR.

3. It never hurts to call a few days out if you know when you'll want to eat. We chose by what we are in the mood for, so we never do reservations. That said, if a place is super busy, we don't mind doing it another time/day.

4. All the rides have "chicken exits," if they want to hang out with you in line, it's not a problem. Some of the ones that have rather fun lines (depending on your interests) are: Spider-Man, Dr Doom, Forbidden Journey, Gringotts, Men In Black, ET (though that's an easy ride most can do), Simpsons, Cat in the Hat. Again, some of these (like Simpsons, Men In Black, Dr Doom, SpiderMan) are more interesting if you are a fan of it already.


----------



## Jujumama

LovingDisny said:


> Hi, I'm Loving this new thread!  We will be staying at RPR for the first time this summer, June 6th- June 8th, then heading down to Disney World for the remainder of our vacation. We have not been to Universal before and I am so excited! Schumigirl, I have read your trip reports and I love them. You are so funny and your love for the parks and this resort are part of the reason I am so excited for our first stay. Like others who are asking questions, we are Disney Vet's so I am trying to get my head around all the differences. I want to make the most of our 3 days and fit in as much as possible. We have booked a standard view room. We have 4 in our family. Hubby, myself, 18 year old son and 10 year old son. My parents are also traveling with us this time and they are 69 and 70 years old. We will have to slow down a bit for my parents, but they are just as excited as we are about the trip. I have a few questions that I don't think I have seen answered yet.
> 
> 1. Our vacation package says that as resort guests we get preferred seating at on-property restaurants, but I haven't seen any details of what this actually means. Do you know how we use the perk?
> 2. We are using the Super Star shuttle to get from MCO airport to the hotel. Has anyone else used this? Did you have a good experience? How long is the ride typically from MCO to RPR?  We are scheduled to arrive at the airport at 12:27 , I know we have to get our luggage and "check in" at the Universal desk in the gift shop at the airport. I was hoping to be at the hotel by 2:00 or 2:30. is that too optimistic?
> 3.  Planning on lunch at Mythos right after we check in, I have heard that we don't need reservations WAY in advance as we do at Disney, but I have also read that this is a very popular place to eat, so just curious if you think I should call a couple days before and make a reservation or no need to worry about it?
> 4. Other than Harry Potter and the forbidden Journey do any of the other large rides have queue's that my parents could walk through without actually getting on the ride. Transformers, The Mummy?
> 
> I know there are plenty of things for them to do and see without riding, but I hate to think of them standing around waiting on us too much. The express pass should help with that, but just curious how many rides they could wander through with us and just ditch out of the ride and wait at the end.
> 
> this thread has already been so helpful! Thanks, Kim



I think you can use Child Swap for parents as well so they can go through the queue(s) and wait in the child swap room so you can all exit together.


----------



## macraven

Call Mythos the week before you start your vacation and ask what are their closing hours for that date you plan to eat there

There are some days they close early by 5, and take last seating at 4:15.

Would not hurt to make a ressie if you arrive  on a day they have early closing


----------



## schumigirl

I had heard from someone who used to work in the Club Lounge but has since left that position, that the RPR Club Lounge hadn't been refurbished yet.

Today I heard from mom2allison01 who had sent me a lovely pm recently. She is staying at RPR right now. 

I asked her if the Club Lounge had been refurbed and she said going by pictures in my trip report it hadn't been.

So what I had heard was correct but didn't want to post until it was confirmed. Also heard back from previous  employee today who also said it hadn't been refurbed.


----------



## macraven

_thanks for the update schumi!_


----------



## Donna3271

schumigirl said:


> I had heard from someone who used to work in the Club Lounge but has since left that position, that the RPR Club Lounge hadn't been refurbished yet.
> 
> Today I heard from mom2allison01 who had sent me a lovely pm recently. She is staying at RPR right now.
> 
> I asked her if the Club Lounge had been refurbed and she said going by pictures in my trip report it hadn't been.
> 
> So what I had heard was correct but didn't want to post until it was confirmed. Also heard back from previous  employee today who also said it hadn't been refurbed.



Schumi,
Thanks!!! I also read your trip reports. OMG!!! You and your hubby are SO ADORABLE!!!! I am a Londoner at heart myself. My husband worked there for years. I LOVE everything British!!! (I knew I liked you!!!)

sorry all for being off topic!


----------



## schumigirl

Donna3271 said:


> Schumi,
> Thanks!!! I also read your trip reports. OMG!!! You and your hubby are SO ADORABLE!!!! I am a Londoner at heart myself. My husband worked there for years. I LOVE everything British!!! (I knew I liked you!!!)
> 
> sorry all for being off topic!



Lol.......aww shucks......thanks......you made my morning......  I'm glad you enjoyed reading them anyway.....I do babble on a bit sometimes.........my son took three goes to read last years report......lol......and he's used to me!!

Love London! Only visit a couple of times a year and usually just for the day as it's an easy train ride in from where we live now..........

We all go off topic occasionally........no worries.......


----------



## juliebee70

We are planning on staying for 4 days at RPR. On their website it looks like they have standard rooms and water views. Where do theme park views fall in that? I'm wanting to just pay for a standard room but get the nicest possible view for that price. Is there something specific I should ask for then?


----------



## schumigirl

Theme park views are available in all 3 towers from different angles.

A water view can be considered as a pool view or of the waterways where the boats go. Or from the bridge as you enter the hotel. 

You can always put in a request for a higher floor with theme park view when you make your reservation. However, no guarantees.


----------



## Princess Amy

Staying at RPR for the first time in 21 days. So excited!!! I am going to be shipping down some items from Amazon. Is it correct that I am to pick them up from the business center in the resort? And if so, where is it located?


----------



## macraven

_the business center is at the far end of the buildings.

use the lobby elevator and go to ground floor.
walk down the sidewalk that is in front of the shops on hyour left side and the pool is on your right side.

when you reach Emerils, keep walking straight.
it will be the last two doors in the end building.

you are looking at a short walk from the elevator to outside of about 3-4 minutes tops.

i did have to pay a service fee when i picked up my package that i sent to the hotel._


----------



## Donna3271

Princess Amy said:


> Staying at RPR for the first time in 21 days. So excited!!! I am going to be shipping down some items from Amazon. Is it correct that I am to pick them up from the business center in the resort? And if so, where is it located?


Princess Amy,
can you let us know how that worked out for you? THANKS!!


----------



## schumigirl

What macraven says is correct. 

You do pay a charge for picking up parcels from business centre. I think it was around $8-10 in 2014.


----------



## crazy_for_the_dis

Love this thread, thanks for all the info.  One of the posts mentions a map of the cabanas, but I didn't see it attached.  Where can I find this?  Also, what is the cost, staying club level?


----------



## macraven

_check the website for club level room costs.
depends on room type so different prices varies.
also dates effect the cost of the room.

call the hotel for cabana info if you need that info before you go.


i am not booked for club level but my room costs more that the standard on club_


----------



## schumigirl

There's only a few cabanas at RP. Two are close to the kids pool beside the zero entry part of the pool. The other is near the hot tub.

As Mac says check the website for prices.


----------



## crazy_for_the_dis

Thanks, I'll see if I can find it on the website.  I have our CL room booked, but I thought club got a discount on the cabanas, so I was asking about the cost of the cabanas with the club discount.


----------



## Donna3271

Has anyone reserved a Cabana? Is it worth it? It it impossible to get a lounge by the pool summer season?

THANKS!!


----------



## schumigirl

Thought you were asking the cost of staying Club Level.

I think the cabana cost was $180-200 and yes you do get Club Level discount........I think it was around 25%.........I think.

You get a fridge with water and fresh fruit, there was a ceiling fan and a tv...........


Donna, they are nice and whether it's worth it or not depends on how much you would enjoy spending all day by the pool. I don't think there is a refund for inclement weather. So if the pool closes you're out too.

We have never struggled to get a lounger anytime........but around the pool is the prime spot of course........at night the loungers that go quickly are the ones you can see the dive in movie from.


----------



## crazy_for_the_dis

Thanks, yes I likely worded my question wrong.  Sorry it was confusing!


----------



## schumigirl

crazy_for_the_dis said:


> Thanks, yes I likely worded my question wrong.  Sorry it was confusing!



No worries.........sometimes I write something knowing what  I mean.......but others may read it very differently........lol........

Hope it answered your question anyway.


----------



## macraven

_yes, ap and club guests can receive a discount on the cabanas.

all i could find on the UO site was:_

• Private cabanas available for rent. Cabana amenities include a ceiling fan, phone, TV, a refrigerator with water, soda and a fruit bowl. Please call 407-503-3235 for cabana reservations today!


_and on another board Orlando Informer:_

Cabanas for daily rental that include a ceiling fan, flat panel television, refrigerator, outlets, and a personal server. Prices range from $80 to $200 depending on the season.

_and from 2015 from Touring Plans:_

Each hotel's main pool has private cabanas for rent, which start around $100 per day. Aside from providing shade and cushioned lounge chairs, cabanas come with ceiling fans, TVs, a refrigerator, free soft drinks, food and drink delivery, and a personal safe. Reserve a cabana by calling 407-503-4175 at Cabana Bay, 407-503-3235 at Royal Pacific, 407-503-2236 at Hard Rock, or 407-503-1200 at Portofino Bay. Same-day cancellations incur a 50% penalty fee. You'll also find a variety of recreational activities around the pools, from a bocce court at Portofino Bay to a croquet lawn at the Royal Pacific; free equipment can be checked out to play.


_call the number to inquire about the cost with the discount for club guests._


----------



## schumigirl

crazy_for_the_dis said:


> Thanks, I'll see if I can find it on the website.  I have our CL room booked, but I thought club got a discount on the cabanas, so I was asking about the cost of the cabanas with the club discount.





Donna3271 said:


> Has anyone reserved a Cabana? Is it worth it? It it impossible to get a lounge by the pool summer season?
> 
> THANKS!!



Let us know if you do decide to get a cabana..........


----------



## Welcome Home

crazy_for_the_dis said:


> Love this thread, thanks for all the info.  One of the posts mentions a map of the cabanas, but I didn't see it attached.  Where can I find this?  Also, what is the cost, staying club level?



I posted a map on page 3. There are 5 cabanas. Three of them are located at the #24 on the map. Two others, that I believe are somewhat larger, are located just below the #26 on the map. For the time of year that we are going I was quoted $100 a day and that included $25 of food and drink allowance. This is with the club level discount.


----------



## Princess Amy

Donna3271 said:


> Princess Amy,
> can you let us know how that worked out for you? THANKS!!



I sure can!


----------



## Donna3271

Princess Amy said:


> I sure can!


Have fun!!!


----------



## rackerlee92

Bummed to see that the king suites at RPR have 3 people max.  

I thought that the sofa bed would accomodate 2?  We stayed at HRH last year in a Deluxe Queen and loved the space.  Thought that the RPR king suites would give us even more space with a small $ savings.

I guess the good news is that I won't need to "sell" the 15 year old on RPR, as her first choice is HRH.


----------



## schumigirl

rackerlee92 said:


> Bummed to see that the king suites at RPR have 3 people max.
> 
> I thought that the sofa bed would accomodate 2?  We stayed at HRH last year in a Deluxe Queen and loved the space.  Thought that the RPR king suites would give us even more space with a small $ savings.
> 
> I guess the good news is that I won't need to "sell" the 15 year old on RPR, as her first choice is HRH.




Always good to have decisions made easy at times..........


----------



## macraven

rackerlee92 said:


> Bummed to see that the king suites at RPR have 3 people max.
> 
> I thought that the sofa bed would accomodate 2?  We stayed at HRH last year in a Deluxe Queen and loved the space.  Thought that the RPR king suites would give us even more space with a small $ savings.
> 
> I guess the good news is that I won't need to "sell" the 15 year old on RPR, as her first choice is HRH.



_i do the king suites at rpr and would think 3 is just fine for that room set up.

the fold out couch is not that large to handle more than 1 one person.
last year i stayed in T3 which did not have all the rooms renovated yet.
I chose to have one that had not been changed over yet.
The sofa at that time was a 2 cushion sofa.
The fold out not that large.

Don't know what size of sofas are in the suites now the renov has been completed.

The fire ordinances policiies have to be followed by the hotel.
They consider 3 peeps to a king studio.
The other studios can accomodate more than 3 in the room the way the furniture is set up.

hrh would be great for a 15 yo teen!_


----------



## LovingDisny

bumbershoot said:


> Tell them when you check in that you're staying at the hotel and ask if they are using the preferred seating.  We've NEVER been able to get it at Margaritaville because they say there's such a short wait they aren't using it.  So that's a bonus, that we go at lighter-crowd times, but it's still irritating to not be able to use a perk.
> 
> 
> 
> Every single ride.


Thank you, I appreciate the additional info!


----------



## senoragilbert

Parking question: we are staying one night to take advantage of two days of HP early entrance and EPs. If we arrive at 6pm, and they add parking for the night, are we OK to stay in that parking lot until evening of the 2nd day, or will we need to move the car to the main garage after 24 hours?

Thanks to all of you who contribute to this thread, it is full of great information and the pictures are fantastic! Thank you SO much for your time.


----------



## Bluer101

senoragilbert said:


> Parking question: we are staying one night to take advantage of two days of HP early entrance and EPs. If we arrive at 6pm, and they add parking for the night, are we OK to stay in that parking lot until evening of the 2nd day, or will we need to move the car to the main garage after 24 hours?
> 
> Thanks to all of you who contribute to this thread, it is full of great information and the pictures are fantastic! Thank you SO much for your time.



You can stay in the parking lot on checkout day till midnight.


----------



## schumigirl

senoragilbert said:


> Parking question: we are staying one night to take advantage of two days of HP early entrance and EPs. If we arrive at 6pm, and they add parking for the night, are we OK to stay in that parking lot until evening of the 2nd day, or will we need to move the car to the main garage after 24 hours?
> 
> Thanks to all of you who contribute to this thread, it is full of great information and the pictures are fantastic! Thank you SO much for your time.



Yes it really is a good deal to stay one night as you get two full days parking with that.

You can arrive very early in the am on your first day, and long as you leave by midnight in the 2nd day you only pay one night charge. Not a bad deal.


----------



## pcstang

Here is Islands restaurant hours


----------



## Polyonmymind

Just back from a 4 night, first time stay.  I must say, this place is amazing.  Easy walking around the resort to get to the pool, restaurants, or the to boat launch. Orchid's for breakfast is easy and adequate. The Chicken Nacho's at the Pool Bar are HUGE and delicious.  Homer and Bart Simpson were our characters for dinner at Island's. The food at Island's was good, as is the breakfast buffet if you want to splurge. Jake's was good as well, big portion of sweet potato fries. Friendliest staff I've ever seen. If place had a bounce back offer, we would have already booked our return trip.


----------



## Bluer101

Polyonmymind said:


> Just back from a 4 night, first time stay.  I must say, this place is amazing.  Easy walking around the resort to get to the pool, restaurants, or the to boat launch. Orchid's for breakfast is easy and adequate. The Chicken Nacho's at the Pool Bar are HUGE and delicious.  Homer and Bart Simpson were our characters for dinner at Island's. The food at Island's was good, as is the breakfast buffet if you want to splurge. Jake's was good as well, big portion of sweet potato fries. Friendliest staff I've ever seen. If place had a bounce back offer, we would have already booked our return trip.



Yep, the place is unbelievable. 

One of the main reasons we try to visit monthly.


----------



## kittylady1972

Polyonmymind said:


> Just back from a 4 night, first time stay.  I must say, this place is amazing.  Easy walking around the resort to get to the pool, restaurants, or the to boat launch. Orchid's for breakfast is easy and adequate. The Chicken Nacho's at the Pool Bar are HUGE and delicious.  Homer and Bart Simpson were our characters for dinner at Island's. The food at Island's was good, as is the breakfast buffet if you want to splurge. Jake's was good as well, big portion of sweet potato fries. Friendliest staff I've ever seen. If place had a bounce back offer, we would have already booked our return trip.



So great to hear this.  We are booked at our very FIRST Universal Resort for 2 nights in June.  I hated spending the money but know in the end it will be worth it for my thrill-ride loving family to have FOTL access for our 3 park days.  My only concern is squeezing all five of us in the room but I'm sure we'll manage.  We have an inflatable twin mattress to bring with us for one of the 3 kids to use.


----------



## Bluer101

kittylady1972 said:


> So great to hear this.  We are booked at our very FIRST Universal Resort for 2 nights in June.  I hated spending the money but know in the end it will be worth it for my thrill-ride loving family to have FOTL access for our 3 park days.  My only concern is squeezing all five of us in the room but I'm sure we'll manage.  We have an inflatable twin mattress to bring with us for one of the 3 kids to use.



You are going to love it. It might be tight with the 5 but manageable. Staying onsite is way more than the EP passes. Just being a few minutes from all the action, resort hopping, relaxing, and do what you want when you want.


----------



## Kivara

All the times we've stayed here, I can't believe I have a Q...We wanted to take the kids to breakfast at the Islands during our stay. I saw that characters are there for a bit on Sunday mornings...is this like an expensive character breakfast that I need to book in advance & must eat the buffet food? Or is it just like normal breakfast at the Islands (we've done that) and characters randomly show up?

Just need to know if I have to book in advance, thanks!


----------



## schumigirl

Polyonmymind said:


> Just back from a 4 night, first time stay.  I must say, this place is amazing.  Easy walking around the resort to get to the pool, restaurants, or the to boat launch. Orchid's for breakfast is easy and adequate. The Chicken Nacho's at the Pool Bar are HUGE and delicious.  Homer and Bart Simpson were our characters for dinner at Island's. The food at Island's was good, as is the breakfast buffet if you want to splurge. Jake's was good as well, big portion of sweet potato fries. Friendliest staff I've ever seen. If place had a bounce back offer, we would have already booked our return trip.



Glad to hear you had such a lovely trip! 

We love it, but we are biased.......lol........love jakes sweet potato fries..........they are lush!! 

Nice you came back to tell us how much you enjoyed it........


----------



## schumigirl

kittylady1972 said:


> So great to hear this.  We are booked at our very FIRST Universal Resort for 2 nights in June.  I hated spending the money but know in the end it will be worth it for my thrill-ride loving family to have FOTL access for our 3 park days.  My only concern is squeezing all five of us in the room but I'm sure we'll manage.  We have an inflatable twin mattress to bring with us for one of the 3 kids to use.



It will absolutely be worth it.......RPR is an amazing hotel.........

Room may be tight, but it's only for 2 nights.......it'll be fine!


----------



## schumigirl

Kivara said:


> All the times we've stayed here, I can't believe I have a Q...We wanted to take the kids to breakfast at the Islands during our stay. I saw that characters are there for a bit on Sunday mornings...is this like an expensive character breakfast that I need to book in advance & must eat the buffet food? Or is it just like normal breakfast at the Islands (we've done that) and characters randomly show up?
> 
> Just need to know if I have to book in advance, thanks!




The character breakfast at RPR is Sunday Mornings only and yes you can book it.......it's not in the Islands it's set up in Jakes. 

Details are in the sticky for RPR.


----------



## Kivara

Ah, thanks Schumi! I was just going by pcstang's pic earlier on this page for the Islands. It said Character Dining Sun 7AM - 12 PM


----------



## pcstang

Sorry, that was in the elevator. It didn't specify jakes.


----------



## Kivara

Thanks guys, I'll just ask at the desk at check-in. We were just planning to eat breakfast at the Islands one morning (we order from the menu) and I thought if there was a day when characters might randomly show up, we'd go then.


----------



## schumigirl

I should have added, I think every time we have been there it's been moved to Jakes........."wheels" told us it was because the hotel was busy and there was a need for the Islands to be available for normal breakfasts not a character one. 

It is in Islands, we've just never seen it held in there..........just to be confusing.........lol........


----------



## Bluer101

It's been in islands for about 5 months now. We have done it many times now, not by choice but for the buffet. The characters are just a bonus to us now. I believe adult price is $26-$27.


----------



## macraven

I've only been to it at jakes when island was closed to the public for special private events

Blue crew and I with my Todd did the minionion Sunday breakfast at jakes the the Voz took over island dining room two years back in January


----------



## Newliskeardfamily

This hotel has one of my families fav. pools ever!


----------



## Donna3271

Hi All,
I am now booking my air. I am looking at a flight that lands in Orlando at 8:30 am. Would I be allowed to use the pool\facilities that early? I am assuming we will get to the hotel at 10 am (using a car service, stop for groceries, etc). We are staying club level if that helps.

THANKS!!!


----------



## Kivara

Room may not be ready, but they will store your luggage at no charge to you. Once you check in, you are free to use any amenities


----------



## Donna3271

Kivara said:


> Thanks guys, I'll just ask at the desk at check-in. We were just planning to eat breakfast at the Islands one morning (we order from the menu) and I thought if there was a day when characters might randomly show up, we'd go then.



Yikes, posted under the wrong person! SORRY!


----------



## Donna3271

Kivara said:


> Room may not be ready, but they will store your luggage at no charge to you. Once you check in, you are free to use any amenities



Thanks, That is great. I totally do not expect the room to be ready, but if they will hold our luggage and let us use the facilities that early, that is AWESOME! I'll book the early flight.

THANKS AGAIN!!


----------



## schumigirl

Donna3271 said:


> Thanks, That is great. I totally do not expect the room to be ready, but if they will hold our luggage and let us use the facilities that early, that is AWESOME! I'll book the early flight.
> 
> THANKS AGAIN!!



They absolutely will........

Soon as you check in your key will access the elevator so you can access club lounge too. You'll probably have missed breakfast but you can still get a coffee or waters.........

Sometimes folks rooms are ready, but they'll definitely hold you luggage and put in your room when it's available. You can use the changing facilities in the health club if you wanted to use the pool also.


----------



## HappyGrape

wrong forum


----------



## Donna3271

schumigirl said:


> They absolutely will........
> 
> Soon as you check in your key will access the elevator so you can access club lounge too. You'll probably have missed breakfast but you can still get a coffee or waters.........
> 
> Sometimes folks rooms are ready, but they'll definitely hold you luggage and put in your room when it's available. You can use the changing facilities in the health club if you wanted to use the pool also.



OMG! They will let us access the lounge before our room is ready? That is amazing!


----------



## schumigirl

Donna3271 said:


> OMG! They will let us access the lounge before our room is ready? That is amazing!



Course they will.........as soon as you check in you'll get "a" room key to get your EP..........

A key will be programmed to access the 7th floor and as you are Club Level you'll be be able to access Lounge immediately.

We haven't done it personally as we don't arrive till much later in the day, but do know folks that have done it.


----------



## Jays2013

I was glad to read this. We'll be getting in in early afternoon and the boys will be ravenous.  Should be able to hit snack time in the club lounge, I think.

I realize this is purely on a case-by-case basis, but how likely do you think it is that a room's ready by 1-2 p.m.? On a Monday. (Either way, of course, we'll roll with it.)

We've never stayed in a club room before. I'm so looking forward to it. Hope it goes well, because I'm the one who talked the family into it!   I just like the flexibility, and the kids can eat *a lot*.


----------



## Kivara

Jays2013 said:


> I realize this is purely on a case-by-case basis, but how likely do you think it is that a room's ready by 1-2 p.m.? On a Monday. (Either way, of course, we'll roll with it.)



I think there are too many variables...how busy are they...is someone just checking out of your room or has it been empty and cleaned for a day...etc. We always go in with the attitude of storing our luggage with the bell hops, and are pleasantly surprised if we get a room immediately


----------



## Jays2013

Kivara said:


> I think there are too many variables...how busy are they...is someone just checking out of your room or has it been empty and cleaned for a day...etc. We always go in with the attitude of storing our luggage with the bell hops, and are pleasantly surprised if we get a room immediately



I thought as much! Ah, well, we'll be prepared either way.


----------



## macraven

Loews policy rooms available 4:00


Of course you can ba assigned a room that is ready before then

If rooms were not occupied the night prior, you could have a room as soon as you checked in


----------



## Jays2013

Another somewhat silly question: How late is the pool usually open? 

Again, just toying with schedules.


----------



## schumigirl

Jays2013 said:


> Another somewhat silly question: How late is the pool usually open?
> 
> Again, just toying with schedules.



Not a silly question, it'll be open till 10pm when you are there in April.


----------



## Jays2013

Thanks! We love going for nighttime swims, but I thought I saw someone say that the pools close early. (Maybe that is early for some folks. I don't know. Fine for us!)

And another ... I know you can charge items to your room with your key. Can you then pay for those purchases cash or debit when you check out? Or does it have to go on a credit card?


----------



## schumigirl

During the height of the summer pool closes at 11, so I suppose 10 would be early if you're used to 11pm closing.

You can pay for that in whichever way you choose to..........cash, cards, gift cards.................anyway that suits you best


----------



## Jays2013

Thanks again! I figured the debit would be fine, but DH was all "ask someone on those boards you read all the time!" 

I need to get him on here.


----------



## Donna3271

hi all,
I decided to rent a car. I got such a great deal on the transportation section of the disboards.

Question... it is $22 + tax to park for the day. Say we take the car out to Publix or somewhere else, do we get charged for the day again upon entry?

How does the parking/fee work? THANKS!!! So excited to hear Kong will be open when we are there!!!


----------



## macraven

You can come and go all you want with the car at rpr or the other hotels

You pay one fee 
Just that $22 

Many that have cars at rpr either leave them parked the entire time they are on vacation or use the car for offsite destinations daily

It is all the same price of $22


----------



## Donna3271

macraven said:


> You can come and go all you want with the car at rpr or the other hotels
> 
> You pay one fee
> Just that $22
> 
> Many that have cars at rpr either leave them parked the entire time they are on vacation or use the car for offsite destinations daily
> 
> It is all the same price of $22




Thanks so much!!!


----------



## macraven

_always glad to share with what i know
_
_except my weight_


----------



## schumigirl

Donna, we pop out most days at some point.........

You use your room key to swipe you in and out of the car park......once you swipe card the barrier lifts, as many times as you like during your stay.


----------



## livibug

when you say "car park" are you referring to the lot in front of RPR or a garage somewhere else on site?


----------



## schumigirl

livibug said:


> when you say "car park" are you referring to the lot in front of RPR or a garage somewhere else on site?



RPR car park in front of hotel.


----------



## macraven

At the front of rpr, you have the drop off and pick up of guests/deliveries 

The parking you see there is handled by valet
There is no public parking here

Taxi, shuttles, car service have temporary parking in designated areas


----------



## livibug

thanks!  so as a guest, when you first arrive, you drive under the portoco temporarily park to check in - then can you self park in that lot infront of RPR or is that valet only.. if its valet only, where would you self park?  just trying to get the lay of the land since we land at MCO at 7am and want to hit the parks by 9


----------



## macraven

I think schmi and I answered two different parts of the question.  Lol

Long term parking or over 20 minutes would me in the rpr outside on the hotel grounds parking lot

Temporary parking is in front of the hotel at guest drop off, pick up in front of hotel entrance that has the covered parking


----------



## macraven

Schumi will be along to answer locations of the parking after you check in


----------



## schumigirl

The valet car park is further down the road, the lot opposite the hotel is general parking for guests. It has the barrier you use your room key to get in and out of.


----------



## Donna3271

schumigirl said:


> Donna, we pop out most days at some point.........
> 
> You use your room key to swipe you in and out of the car park......once you swipe card the barrier lifts, as many times as you like during your stay.


schumi.... PERFECT!!!! I was wondering how they knew you paid for the day or not! THANKS!!


----------



## Donna3271

livibug said:


> when you say "car park" are you referring to the lot in front of RPR or a garage somewhere else on site?


Hi, I am referring to RPR hotel guest parking. THANKS!


----------



## schumigirl

Donna3271 said:


> schumi.... PERFECT!!!! I was wondering how they knew you paid for the day or not! THANKS!!



You're very welcome.........


----------



## Bluer101

When we arrive we just go straight into the self parking lot. You will grab a paper ticket to get into the lot.


----------



## macraven

_guest parking would be in the same lot._


----------



## Princess Amy

Just checked in today. Had shipped items from Amazon Pantry to resort. Picked them up in the business center with no problems. And wasn't charged for it either!


----------



## macraven

That is great they stopped that pick up charge!!!


----------



## ckelly14

I received a glossy flyer in the mail for Sapphire Falls this week.  On the bottom of the flyer, they had all the hotels lumped into categories.  I was suprised to see  Royal Pacific lumped into the ame category as Sapphire Falls.  Perhaps this is old news but I thought that Sapphire was not receiving express pass?







[/URL][/IMG] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## schumigirl

Yes, changed last year. 

Sapphire Falls won't have EP but RPR does.


----------



## scottishgirl87

Is there somewhere at RPR where I can collect Will Call tickets or do I need to head over to the parks? Last time we stayed at RPR I already had tickets so can't remember.


----------



## macraven

Schumi, we need to list that info on the first page for hotel information 

Op
Kiosks are in the hotel lobby
What did your confirmation letter stay on where to pick up your prepaid tickets?


----------



## pcstang

RPR lobby just past the check in.


----------



## scottishgirl87

pcstang said:


> RPR lobby just past the check in.



Thanks! I remember that area now


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Schumi, we need to list that info on the first page for hotel information



Will get on it asap


----------



## macraven

_thanks for taking care of the schumi!

this should cut down the questions of kiosk usage and locations.

we are on the path to have all information in one place!_


----------



## schumigirl

Should get round to it tomorrow mac...........


----------



## Princess Jes

Hey all!!
Love this thread. the pics of the updated rooms makes me so excited to stay there in August (hoping for an updated room! they're stunning. Requested tower 3 so fingers crossed)

I'm getting conflicting information regarding fridges in the rooms, and im sure it's been covered somewhere in the 14 pages in this thread, but I've read through to page 9 a week or two ago and cant remember if there was solid confirmation.
I know in the past, they weren't included unless you had a medical need or paid $15 per day for one, but in the pics above, it shows an empty mini fridge.
Do we have definitive confirmation that there is a mini fridge in all rooms free of charge now?
We are getting a GG order at Disney and will have things to bring across (beers, water etc) and just want to know what to expect.

Keep up the good work Schumigirl, great thread!!!


----------



## macraven

Princess Jes said:


> Hey all!!
> Love this thread. the pics of the updated rooms makes me so excited to stay there in August (hoping for an updated room! they're stunning. Requested tower 3 so fingers crossed)
> 
> I'm getting conflicting information regarding fridges in the rooms, and im sure it's been covered somewhere in the 14 pages in this thread, but I've read through to page 9 a week or two ago and cant remember if there was solid confirmation.
> I know in the past, they weren't included unless you had a medical need or paid $15 per day for one, but in the pics above, it shows an empty mini fridge.
> Do we have definitive confirmation that there is a mini fridge in all rooms free of charge now?
> We are getting a GG order at Disney and will have things to bring across (beers, water etc) and just want to know what to expect.
> 
> Keep up the good work Schumigirl, great thread!!!




_it is listed in the sticky that all rooms at rpr have the mini fridge in the room.
it is built into the cabinet.

no charge as it is part of the room amenity.

if you look again at the pictures of the rooms in the rpr sticky, you will see one where the fridge door is open and it shows the size of holding space.
take a look again so you can see if it will accomodate what you are buying 

you can always order the $4 styrofoam chest  and fill it with ice from the machines to hold items to be kept cool.

ice machines are on every floor in the hotel.

i went that route years ago as i did not want to rent the chest fridges.


schumi is doing an awesome job with her hotel stickies!_


----------



## pcstang

Mini fridges are in the rooms. You are good to go!


----------



## pcstang

Mac beat me to it...


----------



## macraven

_and i have a big stick_


----------



## Princess Jes

macraven said:


> _it is listed in the sticky that all rooms at rpr have the mini fridge in the room.
> it is built into the cabinet.
> 
> no charge as it is part of the room amenity.
> 
> if you look again at the pictures of the rooms in the rpr sticky, you will see one where the fridge door is open and it shows the size of holding space.
> take a look again so you can see if it will accomodate what you are buying
> 
> you can always order the $4 styrofoam chest  and fill it with ice from the machines to hold items to be kept cool.
> 
> ice machines are on every floor in the hotel.
> 
> i went that route years ago as i did not want to rent the chest fridges.
> 
> 
> schumi is doing an awesome job with her hotel stickies!_


Thanks Mac.

I mentioned in my post that I saw the pics, but my Dreams Unlimted agent has advised me differently (I asked her last week and she has responded that no, they're not, so just wanted to be 100% sure!)

When you say "order the $4 styrofoam cooler" where do you mean that I'd order that from?
There's one on GG that is $7 and apparently holds 24 cans, which I think I'll still do, but wanted the fridge for milk and dairy products.


----------



## pcstang

The minifridge is most definitely there.


----------



## macraven

_didn't know gg went up in price so if you say it is now $7, you would know best.

i do a grocery stop with car service and did get the foam chest at either walgreens, walmart of publix at various years.

i used my chest for water bottles, cheese, extra soda, etc.

the fridge should hold milk and dairy products easily.

i had asked a few that were going to the parks the past two weeks to take photos for the sticky.
(thank you pcstang and tinyD)
so schumi will be putting up the ones from them tomorrow, unless she finished it today.

updating the hotel stickies is an ongoing process.
we are adding and updating it as to be more helpful to all that read it for information.

Dreams is not correct as the fridge is part of the amenties that is included in your hotel room.
I'll send a note to the WM to pass on to dreams for updating their info on the hotels.
my guess is they werent aware when remodeling was done in the hotels that the fridge was now part of the renovations done._


----------



## macraven

pcstang said:


> The minifridge is most definitely there.




_that i do know.
you took the pictures for me...........lol_


----------



## schumigirl

Princess Jess.......glad our sticky has been a help to you.......nice to know 

Just wanted to add confirmation that all rooms have an empty mini fridge in them now. I took a picture of the open fridge to show what kind of space you would have to store anything you would wish to.

Your Dreams Unlimited agent is absolutely wrong in her information here. Hopefully now they will have been updated


----------



## macraven

_so we have two peeps that took pictures.
what a great team we have on this sticky!_


----------



## VacaPlanner2012

macraven said:


> The great thing about having stickies for the hotels is all info we know is listed in it.
> 
> If you did not read the sticky, I will list it here for you.
> Usually i tell the readers to look through the sticky as that is the reason they were made.
> To provide all infomation that we could find to help others locate things quickly.
> 
> 
> *ISLANDS FOR BREAKFAST
> 
> This is a choice of either an all you can eat selection or you can order separately off the menu. Breakfast hours are Monday - Friday 7am till 11am and Saturday and Sunday are 7am till noon.
> 
> https://www.universalorlando.com/Images/Islands_Breakfast_Menu2014_tcm13-15507.pdf
> Every Sunday, experience an island twist on the traditional breakfast with your favorite theme park characters at Loews Royal Pacific Resort
> 
> Sundays, 7:00am – 12:00pm
> Adults – $26.99 (plus tax)
> Kids 9 and Under – $14.99 (plus tax)*



For what it's worth, I feel like I have memorized the stickies, especially the food sticky, but the info you put out here just didn't seem to answer my question, which was what was the cost of the RPR standard breakfast buffet, not character meal.  I was surely not trying to be lazy and bypass all of the helpful information in the stickies.  I am usually one who points people in their direction.

On the Universal website and the Loews website, the Kitchen at HRH show a menu for breakfast and a separate menu for breakfast buffet - $21 per person.  This information is not provided on any website related to RPR, except for the character breakfast referenced above.  This was the basis for my original question, again, not because I can't, or chose no to, read the sticky as you referenced.  Interesting now I am fully researching it, HRH is the only of the onsite hotels that has a specific breakfast buffet menu, Portofino does not publish one as well, although I believe I read that Trattoria offers a similar buffet.

That said, it just didn't feel right that RPR would be $6 more per person than HRH for a similar breakfast buffet owned by the same company, so I called Universal Dining and direct to RPR and was told the buffet was $20.99 per person, which seems much more in line.  I will be there in six weeks and will take a picture of the buffet menu so we have it for both the food sticky and the RPR sticky.  I was under the impression that the character meals in the hotels did not pass thru a surcharge for the character experience, but it seems I am wrong about that, at least the breakfast interaction.  It did seem that the dinners with the characters did not require a surcharge, just order off the menu.

I say all this because I have referenced my use of the menus on the food sticky to budget almost to the penny what our food will cost on an extended vacation at Universal.  I am a little OCD when it comes to numbers, so maybe I care about this more than is healthy, but I DO REALIZE the hours that are put into providing the information on these forums and I know all want the information as accurate as can be.


----------



## macraven

VacaPlanner2012 said:


> For what it's worth, I feel like I have memorized the stickies, especially the food sticky, *but the info you put out here just didn't seem to answer my question, which was what was the cost of the RPR standard breakfast buffet, not character meal.  I was surely not trying to be lazy and bypass all of the helpful information in the stickies.  I am usually one who points people in their direction.*
> 
> On the Universal website and the Loews website, the Kitchen at HRH show a menu for breakfast and a separate menu for breakfast buffet - $21 per person.  This information is not provided on any website related to RPR, except for the character breakfast referenced above.  This was the basis for my original question, again, not because I can't, or chose no to, read the sticky as you referenced.  Interesting now I am fully researching it, HRH is the only of the onsite hotels that has a specific breakfast buffet menu, Portofino does not publish one as well, although I believe I read that Trattoria offers a similar buffet.
> 
> That said, it just didn't feel right that RPR would be $6 more per person than HRH for a similar breakfast buffet owned by the same company, so I called Universal Dining and direct to RPR and was told the buffet was $20.99 per person, which seems much more in line.  I will be there in six weeks and will take a picture of the buffet menu so we have it for both the food sticky and the RPR sticky.  I was under the impression that the character meals in the hotels did not pass thru a surcharge for the character experience, but it seems I am wrong about that, at least the breakfast interaction.  It did seem that the dinners with the characters did not require a surcharge, just order off the menu.
> 
> I say all this because I have referenced my use of the menus on the food sticky to budget almost to the penny what our food will cost on an extended vacation at Universal.  I am a little OCD when it comes to numbers, so maybe I care about this more than is healthy, but I DO REALIZE the hours that are put into providing the information on these forums and I know all want the information as accurate as can be.




_if you clicked on the link i included when i posted my reply, you would see the breakfast menu and the cost per item.
the https link when opened will show you what is on the menu and its cost.

most order ala carte for breakfast for island breakfast

character breakfast that i had was held in Jakes_


----------



## VacaPlanner2012

macraven said:


> _if you clicked on the link i included when i posted my reply, you would see the breakfast menu and the cost per item.
> the https link when opened will show you what is on the menu and its cost.
> 
> most order ala carte for breakfast for island breakfast
> 
> character breakfast that i had was held in Jakes_



I did click on your link, and I realized it was the same breakfast menu I had already seen many times, when I looked over the food sticky too many times to count.  Hence, my simple questions - RPR breakfast buffet - how much?  I am particularly fond of the omelette stations in the buffet, but an omelette off the menu costs $13, with OJ, $17.  So, if that is $10 dollars cheaper than the $26.99, then I will happily go without some bacon and fruit off of the buffet.  But, at $4 cheaper, I will pay the upcharge for the buffet, unlimited drinks (so I can have coffee other than my Keurig), some breakfast meat, and maybe some fruit.

So again, my question was simple and specific - how much for the buffet.  You replied directly to that question, in a manner that I though was slightly condescending (well, if you would read the sticky...like I don't), now supporting it with very general information about what most people do.

Don't make it something that it is not.  It did not answer my question, so I called directly, and added that information to the thread with an offer to add pictures of menus for the sticky when I get there in June.  The additional jabs assuming what I have read or where I have clicked is not necessary, even from a moderator.  

Let's stay on point, all of us appreciate everything you, schumi, damo, bluer, etc do for the rest of us.  The stickies are wonderful and should be read thoroughly, but they don't always answer every question.


----------



## macraven

_me condescending....?

I can not keep track of all the replies i post to help others.
Looks like i was repeating myself with the same spiel each time, without realizing it hit a nerve.
Very sorry, i'll make note to refrain from that with you.


in the past many did not ready any stickies as not much was in them. 

We have started over with some of the stickies and they do have current information.
we call it a work in progress as Schumi(hotels, express pass) or I add, correct items in them so they stay current for the readers.

I only started revising them in March, so have posted many times to many people to check them out.
It's not a jab to anyone, really and truly.

it's more of a heads up.
_
_i have posted that if there are errors or updations they can add to contact me or the Schumi to clue us in._
_We will add, update, correct._

_If you can find the information that you need, please send me a link and I will be thrilled to add it to the new sticky of Quick Access Links._

_Since you called UO/RPR for the regular buffet breakfast, i can add that to the sticky later tonight_
_I know it will help others._

_the only thing i have in the sticky for RPR breakfast in the Quick Access Link is_
_*Pricing for breakfast buffets is available by calling 407-503-3200*_
_but will get a price in there for what it presently is costing._
_not sure how often prices change due to dates._


----------



## schumigirl

Yes, I would like to add also.......please PM one of us if you see any errors or would like us to add anything we may have missed. As macraven said........it is a work in progress. The stickies, excluding damo's food sticky which has always been kept up to date, had been neglected for a long time and didn't have most of the up to date information included.

We would be GLAD to add links to anything that has been omitted.

We DO tell people to read the stickies as a matter of course. It's not condescending or dismissive. Some folks come to these boards knowing nothing about Universal or the hotels. We usually direct them to the Universal website and to read the stickies.

If the stickies don't answer your questions, and no-one on the boards can, then of course you can call Universal or Loews directly. I'm sure they will have answers that we may not.


----------



## ellie05

Is there pictures of club level lounge ?


----------



## macraven

All the rooms are the same on all floors

Thought schumi posted pictures of the club lounge
If she hasn't, they can be added


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> All the rooms are the same on all floors
> 
> Thought schumi posted pictures of the club lounge
> If she hasn't, they can be added



They're in my trip report mac........will add them tomorrow or Tuesday. 

I didn't add them originally when we created the thread as I assumed Club Lounge had been refurbed and wanted to see if anyone had any new pics, but when I was told it hadn't been done should have just added what I had.


----------



## macraven

Schumi, you are so on the ball all the time

No wonder your sticky is popular


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Schumi, you are so on the ball all the time
> 
> No wonder your sticky is popular



You're too kind........

Few Club Lounge pictures been added to first post........


----------



## ellie05

Thank you @schumigirl and @macraven! The pictures look great.


----------



## GatorLady

Hello all!

I just got of the phone modifying our existing reservation to Club Level. (I dialed the YouFirst reservation number but got transferred, so not sure of the location of the person I was speaking to.) 

She insisted that the Lounge had been refurbished, but not every one of the club level rooms were. She did seem well informed as we discussed specific furniture differences between the refurb and non-refurbished rooms. (But I do know from my Disney experiences, that the Boards usually have the best information!)

My question is.. We are staying from May 29th to June 5th. If she is wrong, will we get some sort of notification if they decide to do the refurbishment while we are there? 

*One side note to thank all the very helpful people here on the Universal side! (With a special shout out to Schumi and Mac!) I am a Disney expert and a Universal newbie.  Our first time was last year for two nights. We loved it so much we bought AP's before we left and are back for a week this year!  Thanks again for all you do!!*


----------



## pcstang

When I was at RPR, the second week of April, I was told the club lounge hadn't been touched. It was supposed to be done by the end of April.


----------



## macraven

Rooms that are on the list of refurbishment would not be in the pool of availability for certain dates

Last year work was being done on floors below me
I was informed if that when I checked in.

Also saw signs about that in the hotel 
All stated work on the floors would begin after 9:00 am and would stop by 5:00

You won't hear any noise on the 7th floor
Work has already been completed on the floors below you


----------



## schumigirl

GatorLady said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I just got of the phone modifying our existing reservation to Club Level. (I dialed the YouFirst reservation number but got transferred, so not sure of the location of the person I was speaking to.)
> 
> She insisted that the Lounge had been refurbished, but not every one of the club level rooms were. She did seem well informed as we discussed specific furniture differences between the refurb and non-refurbished rooms. (But I do know from my Disney experiences, that the Boards usually have the best information!)
> 
> My question is.. We are staying from May 29th to June 5th. If she is wrong, will we get some sort of notification if they decide to do the refurbishment while we are there?
> 
> *One side note to thank all the very helpful people here on the Universal side! (With a special shout out to Schumi and Mac!) I am a Disney expert and a Universal newbie.  Our first time was last year for two nights. We loved it so much we bought AP's before we left and are back for a week this year!  Thanks again for all you do!!*



Thank you for the lovely comments....... glad the stickies are of use to you in planning......it can be daunting going somewhere you don't know very well.

I posted beginning of April I had been told by a TM friend that the Club lounge hadn't been refurbed yet and he wasn't sure exactly when it was being done.  I also got a lovely pm from a poster on here who was there in April and again said it hadn't been done as she had seen my trip report pictures and it was exactly the same.

I don't know about every room being refurbed on Club Level as I didn't ask them about that. I did think it was only some rooms on level 3 that had still to be done, but not 100% sure about that.

I'm sorry you were given wrong information by whoever you spoke to......that's never good.

You should get notification if any work is being carried out while you are there, but you'll definitely be told at check in and folks I know who stayed during  the refurb mostly said they never noticed anything. Someone in T1 had an issue one day they were in the room midday and water had been turned off for works to be done. But it was sorted very quickly.

I do hope you have a wonderful trip to RPR and Universal.......


----------



## GatorLady

Thanks to all for the reassuring information! We are very excited to be going back!!


----------



## amy1115

First, thanks so much for all your hard work! I have found so much valuable information here. Now to my question:

We already have an off-site condo booked for May 19-28. Doing 2 Universal days (possibly 3) and 2 Disney days. Here's something I'm thinking about doing, but I'd like you experts opinions on if it's worth it.....Checking into our Condo (closer to Disney area) on May 19th. We're driving from Oklahoma  and won't arrive at the condo until at least 6 pm or so, assuming all goes well on the drive. Unpack a little, and then pack only what would be needed to stay one night at Royal Pacific. May 20th (daughter's 11th B-day!) get up super early, be at Royal Pacific by 6:00 AM to check in, get EP's, and leave bags with bell service. Head to Studios for early admission. Stay the night, get Early entry and EP's the next day until park close. Head back to condo by Disney area. Whew. Sounds long and drawn out when you type it up. Anyway, I guess what I want to know is, based on the days we are going it looks like a moderately busy time. So Would it be worth paying $364.50 for the one night stay and getting EP and early entry for 2 days? I know purely based on cost it is a great deal, but will it be busy enough for EP to be useful? Another consideration is that my MIL will be with us, and I worry about her having a hard time with the heat and all the walking, so anything we could do to cut down on standing in line would be a benefit to her anyway.

I hope this makes sense, if not let me know and I'll try to re-word. I just want to make sure I wouldn't be spending the money needlessly. Thanks in advance!!


----------



## amy1115

Ooops. One more.... Will we have plenty of time to get all checked in, print EP's and get to the Studios for early entry?


----------



## BellaPetunia

I have a question about the club lounge.  I read it opens for breakfast at 7am, same time I have been told one of the parks will open for early entry in July.  Do they have coffee out a little earlier so we can at least grab some before heading to the park?  Would love to be able to fuel up before going out and grab water, but I'm guessing I might have to snag some items the day before now.


----------



## macraven

amy1115 said:


> First, thanks so much for all your hard work! I have found so much valuable information here. Now to my question:
> 
> We already have an off-site condo booked for May 19-28. Doing 2 Universal days (possibly 3) and 2 Disney days. Here's something I'm thinking about doing, but I'd like you experts opinions on if it's worth it.....Checking into our Condo (closer to Disney area) on May 19th. We're driving from Oklahoma  and won't arrive at the condo until at least 6 pm or so, assuming all goes well on the drive. Unpack a little, and then pack only what would be needed to stay one night at Royal Pacific. May 20th (daughter's 11th B-day!) get up super early, be at Royal Pacific by 6:00 AM to check in, get EP's, and leave bags with bell service. Head to Studios for early admission. Stay the night, get Early entry and EP's the next day until park close. Head back to condo by Disney area. Whew. Sounds long and drawn out when you type it up. Anyway, I guess what I want to know is, based on the days we are going it looks like a moderately busy time. So Would it be worth paying $364.50 for the one night stay and getting EP and early entry for 2 days? I know purely based on cost it is a great deal, but will it be busy enough for EP to be useful? Another consideration is that my MIL will be with us, and I worry about her having a hard time with the heat and all the walking, so anything we could do to cut down on standing in line would be a benefit to her anyway.
> 
> I hope this makes sense, if not let me know and I'll try to re-word. I just want to make sure I wouldn't be spending the money needlessly. Thanks in advance!!




_if you break it down, you would be spending $182.25 for the total for 3 of you for ep's.
i say go for it as it is a birthday celebration.

the room cost includes the unlimited ep's
you could not buy 3 of the unlimited eps for 3 of you at the price it is on the website.
it covers both parks.
unlimited line usage for 2 days.

money well spent to make the birthday girl and trip a delight!

so you are paying for two different places for a one night stay, even with that throw away room, you still might be coming out ahead.

check in at 6 am get hotel card room keys, do the ep photo picture all within 10 minutes.

buy the tickets online with a 3rd party vendor if you think they can mail the tickets to you in advance.
or use the print at home or kiosk pick up with whoever you use 
you can make it happen.

outside guest service opens prior to the park opening but it is a long line some days.
i suggest you secure the tickets prior to going to the park.

you can leave your stuff with valet on check out day.
pick it up when you decide to leave the park and return to the condo at the end of the second park day at the darkside._


----------



## amy1115

macraven said:


> _if you break it down, you would be spending $182.25 for the total for 3 of you for ep's.
> i say go for it as it is a birthday celebration.
> 
> the room cost includes the unlimited ep's
> you could not buy 3 of the unlimited eps for 3 of you at the price it is on the website.
> it covers both parks.
> unlimited line usage for 2 days.
> 
> money well spent to make the birthday girl and trip a delight!
> 
> so you are paying for two different places for a one night stay, even with that throw away room, you still might be coming out ahead.
> 
> check in at 6 am get hotel card room keys, do the ep photo picture all within 10 minutes.
> 
> buy the tickets online with a 3rd party vendor if you think they can mail the tickets to you in advance.
> or use the print at home or kiosk pick up with whoever you use
> you can make it happen.
> 
> outside guest service opens prior to the park opening but it is a long line some days.
> i suggest you secure the tickets prior to going to the park.
> 
> you can leave your stuff with valet on check out day.
> pick it up when you decide to leave the park and return to the condo at the end of the second park day at the darkside._



Thanks! We already bought our tickets through Undercover Tourist so that's taken care of. One last question...does it matter if I book through hotels.com or go direct through Universal? As far as getting the EP's ?


----------



## macraven

_it doesn't matter who you book your rooms with.

once you are booked and registered as a guest, you recieve the hotel key card for all in your group.

at the check in desk, you will be asked to name all that will be in your room.
the TM will create the room keys with names of everyone on a card.

take that card to the kiosk to make the photo id express card.
you stick your room key in the slot, it reads the info on it.
it shows you are a registered guest at the hotel.

you look at the camera, smile or frown, and push the button on the kiosk.

you press a button to view the picture.
if you don't like it, hit redo button.

(I have been known to do that process 4 times before i hit print......lol)

picture comes out of the machine and that is your photo id card to use for the express lines in the parks.


hotel card is separate from photo express card.

when you are a guest at the hotel, it entitles you to the hotel perks.
hotel perks include, unlimited usage of all rides and shows in the parks.
priority seating at some restaurants in the parks and city walk.
early entry to the parks on designated days.

you can buy your park tickets from anyone.
they all get you into the parks.

you can book your hotel with any 3rd party vendor.


I choose to book through Universal website.
if i go and there is inclement weather which prevents me from flying out on the day i am to check in, Universal has a policy of being able to cancel my trip due to weather with no penalities involved.
Normal cancellation policies are no refunds 5 days out from check in date. 

_


----------



## amy1115

macraven said:


> _it doesn't matter who you book your rooms with.
> 
> once you are booked and registered as a guest, you recieve the hotel key card for all in your group.
> 
> at the check in desk, you will be asked to name all that will be in your room.
> the TM will create the room keys with names of everyone on a card.
> 
> take that card to the kiosk to make the photo id express card.
> you stick your room key in the slot, it reads the info on it.
> it shows you are a registered guest at the hotel.
> 
> you look at the camera, smile or frown, and push the button on the kiosk.
> 
> you press a button to view the picture.
> if you don't like it, hit redo button.
> 
> (I have been known to do that process 4 times before i hit print......lol)
> 
> picture comes out of the machine and that is your photo id card to use for the express lines in the parks.
> 
> 
> hotel card is separate from photo express card.
> 
> when you are a guest at the hotel, it entitles you to the hotel perks.
> hotel perks include, unlimited usage of all rides and shows in the parks.
> priority seating at some restaurants in the parks and city walk.
> early entry to the parks on designated days.
> 
> you can buy your park tickets from anyone.
> they all get you into the parks.
> 
> you can book your hotel with any 3rd party vendor.
> 
> 
> I choose to book through Universal website.
> if i go and there is inclement weather which prevents me from flying out on the day i am to check in, Universal has a policy of being able to cancel my trip due to weather with no penalities involved.
> Normal cancellation policies are no refunds 5 days out from check in date.
> _


Thank you!!


----------



## schumigirl

BellaPetunia said:


> I have a question about the club lounge.  I read it opens for breakfast at 7am, same time I have been told one of the parks will open for early entry in July.  Do they have coffee out a little earlier so we can at least grab some before heading to the park?  Would love to be able to fuel up before going out and grab water, but I'm guessing I might have to snag some items the day before now.



Club Lounge won't open any earlier than 7am.

You can buy coffee in Orchids Lounge as it opens at 6am. And you do have the coffee machine in the room.


----------



## Donna3271

amy1115 said:


> First, thanks so much for all your hard work! I have found so much valuable information here. Now to my question:
> 
> We already have an off-site condo booked for May 19-28. Doing 2 Universal days (possibly 3) and 2 Disney days. Here's something I'm thinking about doing, but I'd like you experts opinions on if it's worth it.....Checking into our Condo (closer to Disney area) on May 19th. We're driving from Oklahoma  and won't arrive at the condo until at least 6 pm or so, assuming all goes well on the drive. Unpack a little, and then pack only what would be needed to stay one night at Royal Pacific. May 20th (daughter's 11th B-day!) get up super early, be at Royal Pacific by 6:00 AM to check in, get EP's, and leave bags with bell service. Head to Studios for early admission. Stay the night, get Early entry and EP's the next day until park close. Head back to condo by Disney area. Whew. Sounds long and drawn out when you type it up. Anyway, I guess what I want to know is, based on the days we are going it looks like a moderately busy time. So Would it be worth paying $364.50 for the one night stay and getting EP and early entry for 2 days? I know purely based on cost it is a great deal, but will it be busy enough for EP to be useful? Another consideration is that my MIL will be with us, and I worry about her having a hard time with the heat and all the walking, so anything we could do to cut down on standing in line would be a benefit to her anyway.
> 
> I hope this makes sense, if not let me know and I'll try to re-word. I just want to make sure I wouldn't be spending the money needlessly. Thanks in advance!!


Hi,
I have nothing to offer, since I am a newbie.... But the room may be invaluable if you are worried about your MIL with the heat and walking.... If she gets exhausted, you can escort her back to the room on that first day to rest.


----------



## livibug

new video from lowes resorts


----------



## jump00

GatorLady said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I just got of the phone modifying our existing reservation to Club Level. (I dialed the YouFirst reservation number but got transferred, so not sure of the location of the person I was speaking to.)
> 
> She insisted that the Lounge had been refurbished, but not every one of the club level rooms were. She did seem well informed as we discussed specific furniture differences between the refurb and non-refurbished rooms. (But I do know from my Disney experiences, that the Boards usually have the best information!)
> 
> My question is.. We are staying from May 29th to June 5th. If she is wrong, will we get some sort of notification if they decide to do the refurbishment while we are there?
> 
> *One side note to thank all the very helpful people here on the Universal side! (With a special shout out to Schumi and Mac!) I am a Disney expert and a Universal newbie.  Our first time was last year for two nights. We loved it so much we bought AP's before we left and are back for a week this year!  Thanks again for all you do!!*



Hello!!! My dh and I will be at the RPR the same week. This is the first time we Aren't staying in club level.  Love the resort - have a wonderful time and perhaps we will run into each other by the


GatorLady said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I just got of the phone modifying our existing reservation to Club Level. (I dialed the YouFirst reservation number but got transferred, so not sure of the location of the person I was speaking to.)
> 
> She insisted that the Lounge had been refurbished, but not every one of the club level rooms were. She did seem well informed as we discussed specific furniture differences between the refurb and non-refurbished rooms. (But I do know from my Disney experiences, that the Boards usually have the best information!)
> 
> My question is.. We are staying from May 29th to June 5th. If she is wrong, will we get some sort of notification if they decide to do the refurbishment while we are there?
> 
> *One side note to thank all the very helpful people here on the Universal side! (With a special shout out to Schumi and Mac!) I am a Disney expert and a Universal newbie.  Our first time was last year for two nights. We loved it so much we bought AP's before we left and are back for a week this year!  Thanks again for all you do!!*



Hello!!!!

My dh and I will be at the RPR at the same time- May 29 to June 5!!! No club level this trip- but perhaps we will run into each other by the pool.  I will be the one with the Coronado Springs mug!!!!

Have an amazing trip And Yes - Schumi girl and Mac are the best!!!! (damo and Gina Gina Bo Bina too!!) They have been such a wealth of information and have made vacation planning at Universal, RPR and the Orlando area so much easier.

Jump00


----------



## schumigirl

livibug said:


> new video from lowes resorts



Glad you posted this.......I tried earlier but my link wouldn't work??? Not quite sure why.......

But thanks for posting........rooms do look good!


----------



## schumigirl

jump00 said:


> My dh and I will be at the RPR at the same time- May 29 to June 5!!!
> And Yes - Schumi girl and Mac are the best!!!!
> 
> Jump00



Gosh you're trip is coming around quickly!! Will be here before you know it......

Gee thanks for the nice comments........


----------



## macraven

Schumi lets figure out how to put that video in the stickie intro

I'll see if I can get it moved but I'm tied up for a lot of today
But will work with you on this

The new Loews video is wonderful!
You really get the feel for it with the music 

Thank you Livbug!


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Schumi lets figure out how to put that video in the stickie intro
> 
> I'll see if I can get it moved but I'm tied up for a lot of today
> But will work with you on this
> 
> The new Loews video is wonderful!
> You really get the feel for it with the music
> 
> Thank you Livbug!



Already done mac..........

Put it in first post above new room pictures, link worked this time when I copied it from You tube.......not quite sure what I did this morning........anyway, it's there now


----------



## macraven

Now I get that memo.....


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Now I get that memo.....



Lol........


----------



## amy1115

Donna3271 said:


> Hi,
> I have nothing to offer, since I am a newbie.... But the room may be invaluable if you are worried about your MIL with the heat and walking.... If she gets exhausted, you can escort her back to the room on that first day to rest.


 
We have booked it! We told my MIL about it and she loved the thought of being that close to the hotel. The second day we can always take her to the condo if need be. It's not too far of a drive. We're even more excited now!


----------



## Bluer101

You notice how they don't show any suites above the King suite?  I don't think they touched the bigger suites, even the photos online are of the older suites.


----------



## schumigirl

Just a couple of lobby and Orchids lounge are pictures added to 2nd post.


----------



## Toy Story Fan

We will be staying at RPR at the beginning of December club level. I am a bit confused as to whether all the rooms are renovated or not. I have read different things. I understand the club level lounge has not, but will be done in the future. Will this happen before December? Are all the renos to be done by then? I don't really care if the lounge is done, but I would like a renovated room. 

I really appreciate all the pics and info...thanks to all! This will be our first Universal hotel stay and we can't wait!


----------



## schumigirl

Toy Story Fan said:


> We will be staying at RPR at the beginning of December club level. I am a bit confused as to whether all the rooms are renovated or not. I have read different things. I understand the club level lounge has not, but will be done in the future. Will this happen before December? Are all the renos to be done by then? I don't really care if the lounge is done, but I would like a renovated room.
> 
> I really appreciate all the pics and info...thanks to all! This will be our first Universal hotel stay and we can't wait!



Last time I spoke to someone from the hotel, all rooms had been done except some in T3 lobby level........as for Club Lounge, no definite date has been set as far as I know.

I understand your concerns, but you should be fine with getting a refurbed room


----------



## Toy Story Fan

schumigirl said:


> Last time I spoke to someone from the hotel, all rooms had been done except some in T3 lobby level........as for Club Lounge, no definite date has been set as far as I know.
> 
> I understand your concerns, but you should be fine with getting a refurbed room



Thank you shumigirl!


----------



## Donna3271

Has anyone used "Undercover Tourist" for tickets? Are they reliable? Would I be able to purchase from them and bring to the kiosk at RPR for our express passes?

THANKS IN ADVANCE!!!!


----------



## macraven

It is a good company
They issue tickets and will be on the tyvek paper
They are identical to the ones you buy at UO

When you check into rpr, you and all in your part will get a hotel room key

That is what is used to create your photo express pass

Those kiosks are located in the hotel lobby near the check in desk

Your park tickets are separate from the ep


----------



## bumbershoot

Donna3271 said:


> Has anyone used "Undercover Tourist" for tickets? Are they reliable? Would I be able to purchase from them and bring to the kiosk at RPR for our express passes?
> 
> THANKS IN ADVANCE!!!!



One million percent reliable.  We've used them for WDW and for Uni.

Over on the WDW side, there have been some people who have trouble at WDW, but once UCT is called and gets involved, the problems go away, the Cast Members are taught the right way to do things, and everything ends up better.  (and I can only recall two times since I joined that there have been issues).  UCT is totally authorized, they are known to WDW (and Uni), and they are terrific.  

And no I don't own them.  I haven't even used them in years (we keep APs for Universal).  But they are great.


----------



## Donna3271

macraven said:


> It is a good company
> They issue tickets and will be on the tyvek paper
> They are identical to the ones you buy at UO
> 
> When you check into rpr, you and all in your part will get a hotel room key
> 
> That is what is used to create your photo express pass
> 
> Those kiosks are located in the hotel lobby near the check in desk
> 
> Your park tickets are separate from the ep


Thanks!


----------



## Donna3271

bumbershoot said:


> One million percent reliable.  We've used them for WDW and for Uni.
> 
> Over on the WDW side, there have been some people who have trouble at WDW, but once UCT is called and gets involved, the problems go away, the Cast Members are taught the right way to do things, and everything ends up better.  (and I can only recall two times since I joined that there have been issues).  UCT is totally authorized, they are known to WDW (and Uni), and they are terrific.
> 
> And no I don't own them.  I haven't even used them in years (we keep APs for Universal).  But they are great.



Thanks! I just get nervous because my husband's friend bought Uni tickets on the internet. When he got to the park, he found out they were used! Can you imaging?!


----------



## macraven

Donna3271 said:


> Thanks! I just get nervous because my husband's friend bought Uni tickets on the internet. When he got to the park, he found out they were used! Can you imaging?!


_oh my goodness, that is awful !!!

stay away from private sellers.
only use replicable seller/companies.

i have used Undercover Tourist and Maple Leaf in the past for my family members.
UT is fabulous to work with.
if you don't buy direct from UO, use UT_


----------



## livibug

same here.. used UT several times for Disney and now bought UO tickets..  they are real park tickets..  In fact I had originally ordered 4 day non hoppers to UO but then decided to go to 3 day hoppers - UT took them back free of charge with no restock once they verified they were good.


----------



## macraven

UT has great customer service!


----------



## Bluer101

I found these 2 photos of a partially renovated hospitality suite. You can see the old curtains and no wall decor. But floors, kitchen, and furniture is replaced. I hope they don't keep it this way. Parlor room 3606


----------



## macraven

That room bluer was not renovated last October but was told when I come back this October I will see it has been renovated

Only reason I say this as I had the other suite nearby


----------



## Bluer101

macraven said:


> That room bluer was not renovated last October but was told when I come back this October I will see it has been renovated
> 
> Only reason I say this as I had the other suite nearby



Yep, but it looks like it's half finished, crazy. 

I told you I was given a suite in tower 3 that had all new floors and shower but all the furniture was old. How can they rent a room that's half done.


----------



## Donna3271

Hi All
do they accept Universal gift cards at the Hotel (in the gift shops)? My mom bought them for my 3 kids.

Can you ask for a late check out? If so, what is the upcharge?


----------



## macraven

Yes gift cards are accepted there

Check out is 11:00
No additional charge
If you are a YouFirst member, you can get an hour later extension if you ask

For non Loews members, an hour extension can be allowed if the hotel is not a sell out

As long as there are not a lot of guests asking for a late check out on your floor, you should be good to receive it

I always get a later check out with my YouFirst level
Nice not to have to rush in the morning to pack up


----------



## Donna3271

macraven said:


> Yes gift cards are accepted there
> 
> Check out is 11:00
> No additional charge
> If you are a YouFirst member, you can get an hour later extension if you ask
> 
> For non Loews members, an hour extension can be allowed if the hotel is not a sell out
> 
> As long as there are not a lot of guests asking for a late check out on your floor, you should be good to receive it
> 
> I always get a later check out with my YouFirst level
> Nice not to have to rush in the morning to pack up


Thanks! Where can I apply to YouFirst?


----------



## schumigirl

On the Loews website.


----------



## schumigirl

Bluer101 said:


> I found these 2 photos of a partially renovated hospitality suite. You can see the old curtains and no wall decor. But floors, kitchen, and furniture is replaced. I hope they don't keep it this way. Parlor room 3606



Just seen these blue...........not quite sure what to think. 

Kitchen area looks nice and more open than before.......but definitely looks unfinished??


----------



## Donna3271

schumigirl said:


> On the Loews website.



TU!!!!


----------



## Bluer101

schumigirl said:


> Just seen these blue...........not quite sure what to think.
> 
> Kitchen area looks nice and more open than before.......but definitely looks unfinished??



Yep, they opened the wall more for the kitchen. But there is no decorations or pictures???


----------



## ChrisNY2

Hi all - I have my first stay coming up soon. Does self-parking include in and out privileges?  Thanks!


----------



## macraven

Yes
You can come and go as much as you want
You pay one parking fee only
Per 24 hours 

Rates start at midnight


----------



## Mommy2TwoMickeys

Bluer101 said:


> You notice how they don't show any suites above the King suite?  I don't think they touched the bigger suites, even the photos online are of the older suites.





Bluer101 said:


> I found these 2 photos of a partially renovated hospitality suite. You can see the old curtains and no wall decor. But floors, kitchen, and furniture is replaced. I hope they don't keep it this way. Parlor room 3606





Bluer101 said:


> Yep, but it looks like it's half finished, crazy.
> 
> I told you I was given a suite in tower 3 that had all new floors and shower but all the furniture was old. How can they rent a room that's half done.



This has me concerned  We are checking in to a water view 2 bedroom hospitality parlor suite in 30 days and those pictures are not worth the money I am spending! I sure hope they will be done by then!


----------



## Donna3271

Hi All,

I made my reservations through the Loews site. They charged one night deposit. There seem to be no option to pay the whole balance. Can this be done. I would like to have no balance checking in. But... what if there is a way to do this, has anyone been charged again upon check out?

THANKS!!


----------



## macraven

You can contact the hotel and ask to be transferred to accounting 

You can set up to make payments and have your reservation prepaid before you check in

If you do a search in the forum, you will see a few threads on the procedures for prepaying

I can't remember all the specifics that were shared in those threads


----------



## Donna3271

macraven said:


> You can contact the hotel and ask to be transferred to accounting
> 
> You can set up to make payments and have your reservation prepaid before you check in
> 
> If you do a search in the forum, you will see a few threads on the procedures for prepaying
> 
> I can't remember all the specifics that were shared in those threads



Macraven,
Wonderful!!! Thank you! I will search the forum, but you suggest calling RPR directly, and NOT Loews corporate website number?

TU again!!! You and Schumi have made this planning so easy for me! I can't thank you both enough!!!


----------



## macraven

Thanks for the kind words

Many of us try hard to help others based on our own experiences

I did the prepay many years ago but now I buy gift cards in advance and use them to pay my entire room charge when I check in
I order off the up site for the gc

Reason I do it that way now is I get points on my credit card when I buy anything online or in stores 

Call the hotel direct
Tell them you want to set up a prepayment plan with accounting
Your call will be transferred then to the lady that handles it

I don't remember the exact procedures but you have to submit forms to set up the account


----------



## Donna3271

Mac,
I read through some old threads. Someone mentioned they hold $200 a night on your credit card for incidentals. So basically $1,200 for a week. They said it was released, but not until several days later. I have a Visa Debit on file, and would HATE for $1,200 to be held. Can you let me know your experiences?


----------



## macraven

i don't use a debit card so not sure of the answer

I prepay my room stay but have my cc on file
I use room charging while I am there 

Since I have already paid the stay once I check in, I can charge up to the amount I already paid

If I charge back to the room and that amount over cedes what I have paid on my account, I get a $1 pending charge on my cx

What I do is buy more gc in the park and in the evening have those gc applied to my bill at the hotel 

My $1 hold then drops off my cc

If you pay your room charge when you check in, they won't put a hold on your debit card

And you can decline to have room charging rights

Pay cash or use cc for food, shopping in the parks and you won't have to deal with any hold on your debit card
As long as you don't charge back to the room, no problems


----------



## Donna3271

macraven said:


> i don't use a debit card so not sure of the answer
> 
> I prepay my room stay but have my cc on file
> I use room charging while I am there
> 
> Since I have already paid the stay once I check in, I can charge up to the amount I already paid
> 
> If I charge back to the room and that amount over cedes what I have paid on my account, I get a $1 pending charge on my cx
> 
> What I do is buy more gc in the park and in the evening have those gc applied to my bill at the hotel
> 
> My $1 hold then drops off my cc
> 
> If you pay your room charge when you check in, they won't put a hold on your debit card
> 
> And you can decline to have room charging rights
> 
> Pay cash or use cc for food, shopping in the parks and you won't have to deal with any hold on your debit card
> As long as you don't charge back to the room, no problems


Thanks for the detailed response!!!


----------



## Kivara

I called them to prepay the full balance this year. They were very helpful. The way they do it now is they email you a form to fill out (release/agreement to charge a certain amount to your CC). You need to fill out the form and fax it back to them with a faxed copy (I believe front & back) of the card you are charging the room to.) They said it must be faxed, or they cannot accept it.

Since I don't have a fax machine (and didn't feel like going out to the local store to fax something) I didn't bother....anywho, just letting you know the process


----------



## Bluer101

You can scan something on your phone with certain apps and send it to a fax machine if needed. It will show it was faxed from your mobile phone.


----------



## Donna3271

Kivara said:


> I called them to prepay the full balance this year. They were very helpful. The way they do it now is they email you a form to fill out (release/agreement to charge a certain amount to your CC). You need to fill out the form and fax it back to them with a faxed copy (I believe front & back) of the card you are charging the room to.) They said it must be faxed, or they cannot accept it.
> 
> Since I don't have a fax machine (and didn't feel like going out to the local store to fax something) I didn't bother....anywho, just letting you know the process



Awesome info! Thanks! I do have a fax machine. PERFECT!


----------



## babesboo99

I always pay before we arrive what I do is call accounting and they email me a paper that I can use to fax and I put down how much I'm paying and I send it to the hotel i then wait a day or two and call back so I can get a receipt.


----------



## Donna3271

babesboo99 said:


> I always pay before we arrive what I do is call accounting and they email me a paper that I can use to fax and I put down how much I'm paying and I send it to the hotel i then wait a day or two and call back so I can get a receipt.


Hi,
Do you call the front desk and ask to be put through to accounting, or is there a special phone #? THANKS!!


----------



## macraven

Yes call the hotel direct and ask to be transferred


----------



## babesboo99

Donna3271 said:


> Hi,
> Do you call the front desk and ask to be put through to accounting, or is there a special phone #? THANKS!!




 Yes that is what I do. They put you right through to them


----------



## disneymath

So, bit the bullet tonight and booked a night at RPR at the end of July to take advantage of the two days of unlimited EP.  (Haven't been to US or IoA since 2006, have never stayed onsite or had EP of any kind.) Onsite seems like a no brainer when we realized it would cost less for our group than buying two days of single park single use EP.  It will also save us one roind trip betwwn WDW and UOR and just make for a less stressful more enjoyable experience.

This thread is great ... just read through all 18 pages ... but now I'm wondering about something:

We plan to do the Sunday character bfast at Islands and so I booked the rpr bed and breakfast package (which includes the island's buffet for 2 adults and didn't mention anywhere about not being applicable on Sundays).  I also used Open Table to book for our party of 8 at our preferred time. After reading here that the character bfast is sometimes at Jake's, I'm second guessing things.

Has anyone done the BnB package, in particular when staying over a Saturday night?  How did it work, were you assigned a breakfast time, pick a time, or just go when you want?  Is there an email address that I could use to contact the hotel directly to verify?  (I booked online, but for whatever reason, the Uni hotels weren"t an available option to chat about.)


----------



## macraven

disneymath said:


> So, bit the bullet tonight and booked a night at RPR at the end of July to take advantage of the two days of unlimited EP.  (Haven't been to US or IoA since 2006, have never stayed onsite or had EP of any kind.) Onsite seems like a no brainer when we realized it would cost less for our group than buying two days of single park single use EP.  It will also save us one roind trip betwwn WDW and UOR and just make for a less stressful more enjoyable experience.
> 
> This thread is great ... just read through all 18 pages ... but now I'm wondering about something:
> 
> We plan to do the Sunday character bfast at Islands and so I booked the rpr bed and breakfast package (which includes the island's buffet for 2 adults and didn't mention anywhere about not being applicable on Sundays).  I also used Open Table to book for our party of 8 at our preferred time. After reading here that the character bfast is sometimes at Jake's, I'm second guessing things.
> 
> Has anyone done the BnB package, in particular on a Saturday night?  How did it work, were you assigned a breakfast time, pick a time, or just go when you want?  Is there an email address that I could use to contact the hotel directly to verify?  (I booked online, but for whatever reason, the Uni hotels weren"t an available option to chat about.)


_the bed and breakfast package covers 2 people if you booked that package.
you eat free at the Islands for the breakfast buffet.
i put in a date to see how economical it would be for 2 people.
for what i saw, the b/b package is about $30 more a night 

for 2 people, you would come out ahead as the breakfast buffet is about $21 a person.
the character breakfast, i don't know if that is included in the package.
call UO tomorrow and ask them if it is.
That character breakfast costs more than the Island breakfast buffet.

The character breakfast is held on Sundays.

This can easily be solved by a phone call to the UO booking line.

The number is on the UO website where you booked your stay.

You asked above about the B/B for a Saturday night.
the package you booked does not include evening buffets at Island Dining Room.
There are character dinings at RPR on Saturday evenings from 5 to7.
you order off the regular menu and the characters come around to each table to pose for pictures and to visit with a lead person.

I have done the regular Island dinners and breakfasts
Also have done the character breakfast at Jakes.

I'm not sure for the part of your question regarding the B and B for saturday nights.
that would not be included in the package.

If i have confused you, let me know_


----------



## disneymath

macraven said:


> _the bed and breakfast package covers 2 people if you booked that package.
> you eat free at the Islands for the breakfast buffet.
> i put in a date to see how economical it would be for 2 people.
> for what i saw, the b/b package is about $30 more a night
> 
> for 2 people, you would come out ahead as the breakfast buffet is about $21 a person.
> the character breakfast, i don't know if that is included in the package.
> call UO tomorrow and ask them if it is.
> That character breakfast costs more than the Island breakfast buffet.
> 
> The character breakfast is held on Sundays.
> 
> This can easily be solved by a phone call to the UO booking line.
> 
> The number is on the UO website where you booked your stay.
> 
> You asked above about the B/B for a Saturday night.
> the package you booked does not include evening buffets at Island Dining Room.
> There are character dinings at RPR on Saturday evenings from 5 to7.
> you order off the regular menu and the characters come around to each table to pose for pictures and to visit with a lead person.
> 
> I have done the regular Island dinners and breakfasts
> Also have done the character breakfast at Jakes.
> 
> I'm not sure for the part of your question regarding the B and B for saturday nights.
> that would not be included in the package.
> 
> If i have confused you, let me know_



@macraven ... Thanks for the reply.  As you mentioned, I booked the breakfast package because it appeared we would come out ahead over paying room only then oop for the bfast.

We are staying on a Saturday night, so breakfast would be at Islands on Sunday ... and according to the UO website that is when and where the character bfast takes place.  So to me if seemed like the breakfast package did cover the character breakfast, which is why we booked the package instead of just the room.

I will call today or tomorrow to verify ... was hoping someone had an rpr email address I could use as that is much more convenient during the workday than calling


----------



## macraven

The direct phone number to the hotel is 
407 503 3000

You can ask the operator to transfer you to the front desk or ask the operator to speak to someone that can verify your question about the breakfast package

I suggest you call the booking number also 

Hope you success in obtaining the needed info


----------



## Bluer101

Yes, the character breakfast is in Islands on Sunday's. You can have the buffet which is more than normal buffet. But you can still order off the normal breakfast menu too.


----------



## macraven

Bluer when did they move it from Jakes to islands?

I called and they did not tell me they moved it

Guess I got wrong info !


----------



## disneymath

Small update ... called RPR tonight and the team member indicated that the character breakfast was the same cost as regular breakfast and so was included with the Bed & Breakfast package.  She also said that reservations were not necessary, but that she could book one for me even though there was usually lots of room.  (Since I reserved through Open Table, I didn't take her up on the offer.)  To be honest, although she was very polite and pleasant, she seemed unsure of the whole situation.  So I'm still unsure.  Thinking I may just send a fax from work on Monday asking for an email reply.


----------



## Bluer101

Mac,

 It's been for just over a year now, lol. It's Sunday only. We have done it a few times this past year. We can do it in October with you again, such a hoot. 


disneymath, 

The lady on the phone has no clue, I'm sorry for that. The character breakfast is more money.  In the terms and conditions of the bed and breakfast rate, it does not say anything about excluding the character breakfast. It just states breakfast buffet. They could refuse or you pay the additional $4-$5 per person for the character breakfast. But, honestly I would not worry, just go have fun and report back. 

*Loews Royal Pacific Resort Character Breakfast*
Every Sunday, experience an island twist on the traditional breakfast with your favorite theme park characters at Loews Royal Pacific Resort. You'll enjoy: 


A full buffet of breakfast favorites, plus an omelet station 
Opportunity for photos and autographs with your favorite theme park characters
*Island's Dining Room at Loews Royal Pacific Resort*

_Sundays, 
7:00am - 12:00pm_
Adult price 
Child price 
(9 and under)
|*$26.99 +tax*
|*$14.99 +tax*


----------



## macraven

Sure Bluer, let's plan for that Sunday as we do that weekend every year ....


----------



## disneymath

@Bluer101 ... thanks for the clarification.

We want to do the character breakfast, so if we need to cover the $5 up-charge, it's all good.  Will definitely report back to help keep this thread as informative as possible.

@schumigirl and @macraven you're doing an awesome job!


----------



## macraven

Thank you disneymath!

All of us try hard to help others. If one of us don't have an answer, one of the other homies will

Bluer is excellent in providing info for darkside new homies ....and old ones

He spends a lot of time at the UO hotels and parks


----------



## Toy Story Fan

How do we tip club level staff? Is it all at once at the end of our stay? Individually daily or do they have a tip jar that is then shared? How much is suggested? I am always uncomfortable giving tips in this kind of situation, never knowing if I'm leaving enough. There are going to be 5 of us at RPR.


----------



## macraven

I usually give $5 for a tip if I take a couple of bottles of water with me in the afternoon

If I get a brand name drink in the evening,I pay for the drink and tip $4

At breakfast I only pick up a cheese Danish and put $2 in the tip jar .

Evening spread I just get a couple of apps and leave $5 in the tip jar

On my last day when I leave in the afternoon, I give a ten to all working at that time

I go solo and I know everyone tips their own way

My understanding is money in the tip jar is shared by those working that time period
When I get individual attention for any service I also tip that person $5


----------



## Toy Story Fan

macraven said:


> I usually give $5 for a tip if I take a couple of bottles of water with me in the afternoon
> 
> If I get a brand name drink in the evening,I pay for the drink and tip $4
> 
> At breakfast I only pick up a cheese Danish and put $2 in the tip jar .
> 
> Evening spread I just get a couple of apps and leave $5 in the tip jar
> 
> On my last day when I leave in the afternoon, I give a ten to all working at that time
> 
> I go solo and I know everyone tips their own way
> 
> My understanding is money in the tip jar is shared by those working that time period
> When I get individual attention for any service I also tip that person $5



Thanks again! You're so helpful, greatly appreciated!!


----------



## macraven

_Since you have 5 in your group, maybe just tip in the jar.
When i was last there, i had to ask a TM where the "jar" was.....

i go solo and do club at times.
i'm not big for breakfast time so if i hit the lounge, it is just coffee and the danish.

i figure the water and coke bottles are around $3 or less in the parks so if i take 3 bottles i put $5 in the tip jar.

Don't feel that everyone does tips the way I do.
I have seen families with 5 in the group drop $10 in the jar when they all do breakfast and take bottled drinks out with them.
For some families staying onsite and in club level is a stretch for them financially.


Then there are some guests that only tip when a TM does something for them instead of using the tip jar.

i'm guessing there are families that have never stayed club level and not aware that tipping is a proper gesture.

Staff members never ask for a tip and you will not see signs placed in the lounge to encourage it.
But, any tip the group or individual TM receives is always very much appreciated._


----------



## Toy Story Fan

macraven said:


> _Since you have 5 in your group, maybe just tip in the jar.
> When i was last there, i had to ask a TM where the "jar" was.....
> 
> i go solo and do club at times.
> i'm not big for breakfast time so if i hit the lounge, it is just coffee and the danish.
> 
> i figure the water and coke bottles are around $3 or less in the parks so if i take 3 bottles i put $5 in the tip jar.
> 
> Don't feel that everyone does tips the way I do.
> I have seen families with 5 in the group drop $10 in the jar when they all do breakfast and take bottled drinks out with them.
> For some families staying onsite and in club level is a stretch for them financially.
> 
> 
> Then there are some guests that only tip when a TM does something for them instead of using the tip jar.
> 
> i'm guessing there are families that have never stayed club level and not aware that tipping is a proper gesture.
> 
> Staff members never ask for a tip and you will not see signs placed in the lounge to encourage it.
> But, any tip the group or individual TM receives is always very much appreciated._



I would prefer leaving tips in a tip jar. Can you just leave a tip at the end of each day? Or will the TM's that were there earlier in the day not receive anything. I am assuming that there will be different TM's throughout the day. I like to be quiet and anonymous about these things. Like I said before, I've always been uncomfortable tipping when there is more than one person involved. Maybe I'm overthinking this...


----------



## macraven

_I wasn't clear when I mentioned it earlier.
Yes, the tips for the day is divided up for all staff that worked that day.

All get an equal share no matter which shift they worked.

That is the most discreet way to leave tips.
On occassion they do empty the tip jar during the day and it is held in the back.
So, if you see only a couple of singles in the jar, that doesn't mean it has been there all day long since the lounge opened.

During happy hour, there are a selection of drinks that are free.
I prefer whiskey and i do pay for it in the lounge.
Not expensive as they use the same rate that Bula Bar does for liquor and i tip that person $5.
They are going out of their way to bring me something i requested, therefore I tip individually then._


----------



## Toy Story Fan

That's what I will do then, leave it at the end of each day. I'm glad all working that day receives a share. Easier to just do this than each time we go into the lounge. As for alcohol, We only drink wine or the occasional beer.


----------



## wonderstruck88

This is such a helpful thread! My husband and I will be staying at RPR in exactly a month, and I was wondering where you guys think renovations will be at by then - should I call and request a room in a specific tower?

Usually I'm kind of crazy about having a really specific plan, but we'll be there for four days and it's our first vacation together in five years (since our son was born!) so we're looking forward to just relaxing and kind of going with the flow. One thing he really wants to do this time is go to the Sushi Bar - is that the kind of place where I should go ahead and make a reservation, or just not really worry about it? We don't mind waiting a bit , but are there certain times of the day that you wouldn't recommend trying it without a reservation? I'm more accustomed to Disney where dining reservations are basically mandatory, haha.


----------



## macraven

_when i was there last october, towers 1 and 2 were completed.
i stayed at tower 3 and all but 2 floors were completed by then.

don't think club lounge (T3 floor 7) has been done yet.
_


----------



## Meldev

Can anyone tell me if we can put 6 in Jurassic park kids suite? I read it's a king bed, 2 singles and sofa bed - is this correct?


----------



## Bluer101

Meldev said:


> Can anyone tell me if we can put 6 in Jurassic park kids suite? I read it's a king bed, 2 singles and sofa bed - is this correct?



No, 5 in Jurassic suite

Our Jurassic Park Kids Suites offers 670 sq. ft. which has a king bedroom plus a sleeper sofa that can accommodate up to three guests, and a separate room for the kids, that can accommodate two, leaving plenty of space for the whole family. The two separate rooms are connected and feature a single entrance to the adult room. The children's room opens only into the adult’s room, and not into the hallway. The kids' rooms are themed in Jurassic Park décor and include two twin beds, a desk, chair, separate closet and a 32' flat screen television. 

_Maximum occupancy of 5 guests_


----------



## Meldev

Bluer101 said:


> No, 5 in Jurassic suite
> 
> Our Jurassic Park Kids Suites offers 670 sq. ft. which has a king bedroom plus a sleeper sofa that can accommodate up to three guests, and a separate room for the kids, that can accommodate two, leaving plenty of space for the whole family. The two separate rooms are connected and feature a single entrance to the adult room. The children's room opens only into the adult’s room, and not into the hallway. The kids' rooms are themed in Jurassic Park décor and include two twin beds, a desk, chair, separate closet and a 32' flat screen television.
> 
> _Maximum occupancy of 5 guests_


Thanks.  Few options for families of 6, cabana bay is economical but not Express Pass.  Shame it couldn't be flexible, when we book two rooms in hotel it's my DH, my DS (4) and I in King Bed... My 3 girls could fill the other beds... But oh well, looks like two rooms again- at least we'll get 2 bathrooms


----------



## macraven

Bluer is correct
5 is the max for room occupancy due to city fire ordinances


----------



## Mommy2TwoMickeys

Can anyone point me in the direction of where I can find a list of what is in the kitchen in a hospitality suite? I am trying to see if it has a blender in the room. Thanks!


----------



## macraven

Suggest you call and they will list everything 

Bluer was in a main suite which I saw but don't remember everything 
Maybe he had the presidential suite?


Believe the one I visited him at had the full size fridge, microwave, coffee maker, etc


----------



## diskids2

Do you think the club level rehab will be done by the middle of December...going 12/27 - 1/2 and staying club level.


----------



## Bluer101

No blender in any suites. 

The presidential suite had a sink, bigger keurig machine, full fridge and freezer, and microwave.


----------



## macraven

_Just a heads up that our schumi will be back from her vacation in a couple of days_

_I'm looking forward to her return here_

_She has done an excellent job with the stickies and all she has done for helping others with their questions for the darkside hotels and express pass system _

_She is truly an asset to all of us_


----------



## diskids2

I agree!  Everything here is helping me so much in my December trip.


macraven said:


> Just a heads up that our schumi will be back from her vacation in a couple of days
> 
> I'm looking forward to her return here
> 
> She has done an excellent job with the stickies and all she has done for helping others with their questions for the darkside hotels and express pass system
> 
> She is truly an asset to all of us


----------



## EeyoreFan19

Is there a way to pay for our room using gift cards?


----------



## Bluer101

EeyoreFan19 said:


> Is there a way to pay for our room using gift cards?



Yes, Mac does it all the time, she is the expert with that.


----------



## macraven

I buy UO gift cards with a cc that gives me points for that purchase

When I check into rpr, I give the TM gift cards to be credited on my bill.

It's like paying in advance for my stay

Once I am in the park I either do a charge back to my hotel room, or use a cc for that purchase

And sometimes I buy gift cards in the park and just carry them instead of cash for food, etc

the day before I check out, I look at my current room account and check what I will owe since I did charge back
During my stay
I pay the night before check out with any remaining gc

I have the room paid off at check in and any charges I have from charge back in the park or city walk, I clear the night before I leave

And I get a decent number of points on my cc to use anytime later

A few times I used points for credit on my cc bill


----------



## livibug

we are 11 days out.. seems like it would never get here when we made the reservation.  thanks schumigirl for the faq..  made it easier  
looking forward to universal and hopefully kong is steady by when we get there.. too bad hulk will not be ready 
anyway -
what tower do you (anyone) like and why.  I am thinking about a request (knowing its not a given) for a high floor on tower 1.


----------



## macraven

_i always make a request and it is always honored (knock on wood)

i prefer T1 or T3.
there are more views of the park and water areas in those two towers.

for me, T2 was a hit or miss on good views from the room.

I like the view of the pool/parks best so my favorite is T3.
I used to stay at T1, the views are also great there but i found more king suites available at the upper floors in T3

i always book a king suite and do not want to be on a lower floor.
I would miss the gorgeous view if i was on floor 1-3.

the views from floor 7 in T1 can be of the waterway (and it is great), the parks at ioa which include Dr Doom/Hulk if at the T portion of the hall, the water canal coming in from city walk or the highway if you are on the back side of the hotel.
if you are on a high floor in T1 and near the end towards the lobby placement you would have a great view of the pool, park and T3._


----------



## livibug

thanks mac.. how far out do you put the request in and do you call or email?


----------



## macraven

livibug said:


> thanks mac.. how far out do you put the request in and do you call or email?


_i always call when booking my room.
that way i can ask the TM about other discount rates that are available.
(ap, aaa, smsm, etc)

I always have a request listed on my reservation for a specific tower and room/higher floor.

They have always been able to get me the higher floor and tower.
only once in the past 10 years, i did not get the specific room number i wanted.
not an issue, other room was close by.

i prefer being near the elevator and i book a king suite each time.

while i am still on the phone, i ask the TM to read back my room request to make sure it is listed.  

when i go in october, i book 11 months out.
when i go at other times, i try to have it booked and requests noted about 4 months out.
if i go in a busy time period, i book as soon as i know my dates are set in stone.

rates go up at times the closer i get to the check in date.
for my october stay this year, rates have increased by $80 for the room type i requested since i have booked.

_


----------



## EeyoreFan19

When I made my reservation, I tried to use UO gift cards for the down payment and the person that I was talking to said I could not pay for the room with gift cards?  I too like to get the points and perks buying gc's, so I would absolutely rather do that if I can.  I booked a package, room and photo card.  Maybe that's why?


----------



## macraven

If you book a package, it has to be prepaid before you arrive

That is for basic packages but maybe it has recently changed


I book room only

I do the gift cards in person and do show an id for verification at check in time

I hope the policy does not change when I check in this fall!


----------



## cmarsh31

Newbie here - just booked 2 nights at RPR in Oct (using the AP code - plan to upgrade at least one ticket to an AP - still definitely saving on the room, possibly all 4, we're going back to WDW in February anyway ). Doing 2.5 US days (thanks UT for the buy 2 get 1 tickets) and then heading over to POR for two nights and a quick MNSSHP night.

My kids are NOT into scary, so we'll be skipping HHN. I've checked the calendar online but can't seem to find when the parks close on Oct 1st & 2nd - but I figure with a partial day on the 1st and full days on the 2nd & 3rd, even with the earlier closing, we should be fine to do everything we want (this is a full HP trip - DS & DH aren't into thrill rides).

Thanks for all the great info and pictures!


----------



## macraven

On Hhn nights studios closes at 5:00
Ioa closes either 7 or 8 weekday/ weekend ?

So the Saturday and Sunday move from the studios to ioa by 5:00


----------



## mmouse50

Ok - if the answer was there I didn't see so sorry for the stupid question below.

I looked at the refurb rooms - I really the decor better than the old ones - never stayed RPH just HRH, do the queen rooms have a tub or just the shower?  Got a 2 year old would much rather have a tub than a shower


----------



## cmarsh31

macraven said:


> On Hhn nights studios closes at 5:00
> Ioa closes either 7 or 8 weekday/ weekend ?
> 
> So the Saturday and Sunday move from the studios to ioa by 5:00



Perfect - thanks! I'm taking everyone at their word and envisioning a more laid back 2ish days of doing what we want (with EPs and a breakfast reservation Sunday morning to get our character fix  before we head over to POR for MNSSHP (rides not characters there - we already did the stand in line for hours two years ago to see Captain Jack, etc).

How busy are we talking for Ioa on a HHN? Saturday night we'll be tired from our early morning flight and I hadn't planned on a park day at all, but with the 3rd day free, I figured even for a few hours, we'd enjoy it (flight gets in at 11am) 

Still debating the transportation - family of 4 - airport to RPR, RPR to POR, then POR to airport (DME is an option we love, but atm, our flight leaves at 8:45am UGGGG). Original plan didn't include POR and so a rental car seemed easiest to get to MK for the night (we hate hate hate the TTC, that was a deciding factor for the resort switch). Now I'm not sure if it's necessary - trying to figure out the cost of rental + parking on Sat-Sun-Mon (then free at POR) vs. other transportation. Anyone have opinions? Ease vs. cost?


----------



## macraven

For a 3 leg car service (depending who you hire) can run from $150 to $175 or up

Pluses are you don't drive or fill the gas tank or load luggage at all and no parking fees or deal with traffic

This how I handle going mco to wdw to UO to mco
I do nothing but sit in the car and pay the bill
No frustration, no dealing with finding parking spaces and get dropped off to the closest entry to hotel, airport and park
It works for me and ease for vacation overrides money when I am in Orlando


----------



## Toy Story Fan

macraven said:


> _when i was there last october, towers 1 and 2 were completed.
> i stayed at tower 3 and all but 2 floors were completed by then.
> 
> don't think club lounge (T3 floor 7) has been done yet._


I just contacted RPR Concierge and they told me the Club Lounge renos have been postponed until further notice. Still hope it's done before December.


----------



## macraven

Let's hope it is for your visit !


----------



## livibug

Best route from airport?  Does it matter or really depend on traffic?  Opinions / advice appreciated.  We will be arriving Wednesday at 7:15am.  So you figure if all goes well we should be in the car leaving the airport by 8-8:15am

Airport to Royal Pacific

528 West to the turn pike to I4 west, to exit 74B universal to right on Hollywood Way to right into RPR.  Tolls appear to be all cash.  
Tolls from Airport to Turnpike - $2.25  Turnpike to I4 - $1

528 West to I4 East/North to exit Universal Blvd to left on Hollywood Way to right into RPR
Toll $4.25


----------



## schumigirl

livibug said:


> Best route from airport?  Does it matter or really depend on traffic?  Opinions / advice appreciated.  We will be arriving Wednesday at 7:15am.  So you figure if all goes well we should be in the car leaving the airport by 8-8:15am
> 
> Airport to Royal Pacific
> 
> 528 West to the turn pike to I4 west, to exit 74B universal to right on Hollywood Way to right into RPR.  Tolls appear to be all cash.
> Tolls from Airport to Turnpike - $2.25  Turnpike to I4 - $1
> 
> 528 West to I4 East/North to exit Universal Blvd to left on Hollywood Way to right into RPR
> Toll $4.25



After trying other routes we always stick to your last option and turn off at Universal Boulevard.

Tolls don't bother us, I know some people avoid them but that route suits us best. We find it the quickest way also and we tend to arrive late afternoon when traffic is busy too.


----------



## Jessem1133

Hey guys! 
Thinking about doing a quick trip up for July 4th, and was gonna purchase an AP for the first time. 
What is the hotel discount I can expect if I do decide to get the AP? Thanks everyone!


----------



## pcstang

schumigirl said:


> After trying other routes we always stick to your last option and turn off at Universal Boulevard.
> 
> Tolls don't bother us, I know some people avoid them but that route suits us best. We find it the quickest way also and we tend to arrive late afternoon when traffic is busy too.


You can also get off on Kirkman Rd if traffic is backed up(like it usually is.) There is a ton of construction going on in the area so be careful. I always take the Kirkmam Rd exit. The only caveat to that exit is you have to get into the far left lane pretty quickly once you exit. As long as you know that ahead of time, no big deal.


----------



## pcstang

Jessem1133 said:


> Hey guys!
> Thinking about doing a quick trip up for July 4th, and was gonna purchase an AP for the first time.
> What is the hotel discount I can expect if I do decide to get the AP? Thanks everyone!


Probably not a lot left this close to the 4th. I'll check as I'm looking to book my October stay.


----------



## CRSTEPHE

So very excited!  Just booked our first ever stay at RPR!!   We have stayed at PBH and HRH before but have always wanted to try RPR.   4 night stay for July 4 weekend------hope my husband agrees to go!!! My 2 sons are super excited.  Will Skull Island be open while we are there?  Any words of advice for special things to do at RPH


----------



## Bluer101

pcstang family and my family will be there the same time too.

We enjoy relaxing poolside in the hot afternoons.


----------



## Mommy2TwoMickeys

The view from our 2 bedroom hospitality suite!!! The room is beautiful!!! It's remodeled. Couldn't be happier  I was worried about the condition of the room when I saw someone had posted pics of a "not so" remodeled room and it doesn't look like that. Even different chairs around the dining room table. I've been taking mainly video, but I'll post pics after the room gets cleaned today  [GALLERY=] [/GALLERY]


----------



## schumigirl

Mommy2TwoMickeys said:


> The view from our 2 bedroom hospitality suite!!! The room is beautiful!!! It's remodeled. Couldn't be happier  I was worried about the condition of the room when I saw someone had posted pics of a "not so" remodeled room and it doesn't look like that. Even different chairs around the dining room table. I've been taking mainly video, but I'll post pics after the room gets cleaned today  [GALLERY=]View attachment 176288 [/GALLERY]



Think that's our favourite view! Nice!

Looking forward to seeing the updated hospitality suite clearly, I've only seen ones that haven't been clear so far from folks that had one. 

Glad to hear you're happy with it too........


----------



## Bluer101

Mommy2TwoMickeys said:


> The view from our 2 bedroom hospitality suite!!! The room is beautiful!!! It's remodeled. Couldn't be happier  I was worried about the condition of the room when I saw someone had posted pics of a "not so" remodeled room and it doesn't look like that. Even different chairs around the dining room table. I've been taking mainly video, but I'll post pics after the room gets cleaned today  [GALLERY=]View attachment 176288 [/GALLERY]




Looks like 5-6 floor.


----------



## CalKhat

I have a water view standard queen and want to be close to the water taxi and food areas- that would be tower 3, right?


----------



## macraven




----------



## babesboo99

I want to say I asked this but I can not remember so here it goes. I have reserved a water view room with 2 queen beds what kind of view will I get? Can I request a floor so I can have a view of the park or pool?


----------



## schumigirl

babesboo99 said:


> I want to say I asked this but I can not remember so here it goes. I have reserved a water view room with 2 queen beds what kind of view will I get? Can I request a floor so I can have a view of the park or pool?



Water view can be considered pool view or the waterway surrounding the hotel.

Put a request in for pool/park view and hope for the best.......I would also request a high floor too......better chance of seeing the parks that way


----------



## babesboo99

schumigirl said:


> Water view can be considered pool view or the waterway surrounding the hotel.
> 
> Put a request in for pool/park view and hope for the best.......I would also request a high floor too......better chance of seeing the parks that way




 Thank you will do that. We arrive Oct 23rd when should I put the request in?


----------



## schumigirl

babesboo99 said:


> Thank you will do that. We arrive Oct 23rd when should I put the request in?



Anytime really........

And I would call again about a week before your stay to check again they have the request, as rooms are usually allocated around 5 days out.


----------



## babesboo99

schumigirl said:


> Anytime really........
> 
> And I would call again about a week before your stay to check again they have the request, as rooms are usually allocated around 5 days out.




Thank you. I will do just that


----------



## macraven

I make the request when I book my room

You could contact them now or the week before you arrive of room/ tower/floor request


----------



## Donna3271

macraven said:


> I make the request when I book my room
> 
> You could contact them now or the week before you arrive of room/ tower/floor request


Mac,
Do you call the direct number? We booked club room. What is the best for me to request to get a theme park or pool view (do I ask for a specific room or area)?

TIA!!!!!


----------



## schumigirl

Most people call the hotel direct for requests Donna.

Some Club rooms do have pool/park view, but on other side where club lounge is for example can have a highway view so request the pool view.


----------



## macraven

_the general reservation number is:
888 464 3551
you can add requests thru that number.
have your reservation number in front of you when you call.

i call the hotel directly:
407 503 3000

i get the operator first when i call that number.
you can ask for the front desk or the TM that handles reservations.

if you are far out from your stay, front desk will transfer your call to reservations at the hotel.

at one time the rooms were assigned about 5-6 days out from your arrival.
do not know if that has changed.

for rpr, i always book a high floor on T3 and king suite that faces the pool and of course you get park view of IOA then.

ask the person (room assigner) to pull up the chart for room locations.
tell her you want the club level room that has the view of the pool area.

when you are on 7th floor and get off the elevator, the rooms to the right as you walk down this hall, have pool views.
when you get to the end of the hall, club lounge is straight ahead.
you go either left or right in the two corridors for rooms.

turn to the right.
all those rooms on the right side of that corriodor will be pool/park views.
left side of that corridor will have views of the Cbay and other sites.
it is not bad as some of those rooms at the end and around the bend on your right side, will have park views/canal view/water/pool.

if you want T1, i have stayed there also and can look at my notes for the rooms i had on floor 7 for views.

when you check in at the lobby at the front desk, the TM will tell and write down your room number.
if you are not sure this is the room with the view that you want, ask her to pull up the site she has to let you see what type of view you will have there.
if the room has not been assigned yet, the TM can switch rooms out for you.

If you are going at a time when the hotel is already 97% booked and filled already, the earlier you check in, the better the chances of switching rooms.
_
_and, if you are going to be there for a few days, you can always switch rooms after your first day there._
_for example, if the room you want due to a view of particular reason is already filled that day, and they are checking out the next morning, it can work for you to switch rooms once that party has left and the room has been cleaned._


----------



## Donna3271

macraven said:


> _the general reservation number is:
> 888 464 3551
> you can add requests thru that number.
> have your reservation number in front of you when you call.
> 
> i call the hotel directly:
> 407 503 3000
> 
> i get the operator first when i call that number.
> you can ask for the front desk or the TM that handles reservations.
> 
> if you are far out from your stay, front desk will transfer your call to reservations at the hotel.
> 
> at one time the rooms were assigned about 5-6 days out from your arrival.
> do not know if that has changed.
> 
> for rpr, i always book a high floor on T3 and king suite that faces the pool and of course you get park view of IOA then.
> 
> ask the person (room assigner) to pull up the chart for room locations.
> tell her you want the club level room that has the view of the pool area.
> 
> when you are on 7th floor and get off the elevator, the rooms to the right as you walk down this hall, have pool views.
> when you get to the end of the hall, club lounge is straight ahead.
> you go either left or right in the two corridors for rooms.
> 
> turn to the right.
> all those rooms on the right side of that corriodor will be pool/park views.
> left side of that corridor will have views of the Cbay and other sites.
> it is not bad as some of those rooms at the end and around the bend on your right side, will have park views/canal view/water/pool.
> 
> if you want T1, i have stayed there also and can look at my notes for the rooms i had on floor 7 for views.
> 
> when you check in at the lobby at the front desk, the TM will tell and write down your room number.
> if you are not sure this is the room with the view that you want, ask her to pull up the site she has to let you see what type of view you will have there.
> if the room has not been assigned yet, the TM can switch rooms out for you.
> 
> If you are going at a time when the hotel is already 97% booked and filled already, the earlier you check in, the better the chances of switching rooms.
> _
> _and, if you are going to be there for a few days, you can always switch rooms after your first day there._
> _for example, if the room you want due to a view of particular reason is already filled that day, and they are checking out the next morning, it can work for you to switch rooms once that party has left and the room has been cleaned._



TU SO MUCH!!!!


----------



## macraven

Always glad to help

One more thing with T3, that when you come thru the last corridor in the right there are some rooms at the last section that do have some park views on the left

Have the TM at check in show you the view rooms in that section also in case there are open rooms there

If you talk to the scheduler in advance, they are extremely knowledgeable


----------



## Donna3271

I am sorry!!! I know it is in this thread, I just can't find it!!! does anyone have the email for the RPR concierge?

THANKS IN ADVANCE!!!


----------



## Toy Story Fan

royalpacificconcierge@loewshotels.com

This is what I used, and they responded


----------



## macraven

That's it !!

Ty for sharing


----------



## Donna3271

Toy Story Fan said:


> royalpacificconcierge@loewshotels.com
> 
> This is what I used, and they responded


TU!!!


----------



## Toy Story Fan

You're welcome


----------



## mmouse50

I looked at the refurb rooms - never stayed RPH just HRH, do the queen rooms have a tub or just the shower? Got a 2 year old would much rather have a tub than a shower


----------



## macraven

There are some rooms with a bathtub

I don't know which ones have them

I am the type that needs a tub and have been trying to find out which ones have one

Soaking my legs and feet in a tub each evening is my reason......
Showers don't help with that for me


----------



## schumigirl

Yes, you need to call and have a bathtub as a request on your reservation.

There are no set rooms published that have a bathtub specified.


----------



## Donna3271

Toy Story Fan said:


> royalpacificconcierge@loewshotels.com
> 
> This is what I used, and they responded



SO STRANGE! I sent them an email TUESDAY, and it just came back now (Saturday!!!) as undeliverable!!!

Does anyone have an alternate contact for concierge? THANKS!!


----------



## Toy Story Fan

Donna3271 said:


> SO STRANGE! I sent them an email TUESDAY, and it just came back now (Saturday!!!) as undeliverable!!!
> 
> Does anyone have an alternate contact for concierge? THANKS!!



Sorry this didn't work for you. I just checked the email they sent a couple of weeks ago and this is the correct email address.


----------



## macraven

Typo in part of that email

Loews

Not

Lowes


Just noticed the link that was posted
used the hardware store not the hotel
Loews is the hotel chain


Try the email again but remember it is Loews


----------



## macraven

I corrected the spelling error for the email contact in 2 of the past posts here

The email is now correctly listed


----------



## Toy Story Fan

Oops, sorry. Thought I typed it properly.  Thank you for correcting!


----------



## macraven

Toy Story Fan said:


> Oops, sorry. Thought I typed it properly.  Thank you for correcting!



I do typos all the time..... Lol

I didn't notice the typo when I first posted here but finally did when Donna came back here and posted



I clicked on the corrected link but when it opened, it did not reflect the change
So check if errors show up on it


----------



## Donna3271

macraven said:


> I corrected the spelling error for the email contact in 2 of the past posts here
> 
> The email is now correctly listed



YOU ARE THE BEST!!!!!!!!!!!!!! xoxoxo!!!!


----------



## macraven

Just tying to help everyone


----------



## Donna3271

Toy Story Fan said:


> Oops, sorry. Thought I typed it properly.  Thank you for correcting!



Toy story,
No worries!!! Thank you so much for your help!!!!


----------



## Donna3271

macraven said:


> Just tying to help everyone



You most certainly do!!!!


----------



## Toy Story Fan

The Universal group are so kind and helpful. I just started planning my trip in March and have learned everything I needed to know from these wonderful people...THANK YOU!! Special thanks to Macraven, you have given me so much info, I feel like I know everything I need to.


----------



## 3MFamily

Staying at the RPR in two weeks!  Our check in time is contingent on a soccer tournament so we will drive up as soon as we can.  Debating a super early AM drive to Orlando if we have no game on the last day.  How early can we check in?  Will we make park opening?

I still need to add the kids (1 adult, 2 minors).  Should I do that over the phone to streamline things?


----------



## macraven

3MFamily said:


> Staying at the RPR in two weeks!  Our check in time is contingent on a soccer tournament so we will drive up as soon as we can.  Debating a super early AM drive to Orlando if we have no game on the last day.  How early can we check in?  Will we make park opening?
> 
> I still need to add the kids (1 adult, 2 minors).  Should I do that over the phone to streamline things?



_did you only have yourself on the reservation?
i ask as you can have 2 adults and 3 kids without any additional charges on the room.

if you have 3 adults and 2 kids, you get charged an additional $25. per night for the 3rd adult per night.

i'm thinking you booked with ortitz or cheaptickets since you are adding peeps to the room once you check in.
you can call now and add the others to your reservation and not have to wait until check in time.

both ways are acceptable.

the earlist i have every checked in was about 6 am.

the system resets sometime after 5 each morning for the present day for checking in

if you are going in 2 weeks, july, you could check in and create your photo id express pass in the rpr lobby all within a 15 minute time period if there are no lines at check in desk.

you could make ee opening at 7 am.

maybe if you called about a week out to add the others to your reservation, it could stream line giving all registering the rest of your party in advance.

your room won't be ready that early in the morning but you can leave your stuff in your car or check your luggage in at valet once you have registered at the front desk.


if you can not get to the parks until 7:30 am, still go.
better to be ahead of the lines waiting for when the park officially opens at 8 am._


----------



## 3MFamily

macraven said:


> _did you only have yourself on the reservation?
> i ask as you can have 2 adults and 3 kids without any additional charges on the room.
> 
> if you have 3 adults and 2 kids, you get charged an additional $25. per night for the 3rd adult per night.
> 
> i'm thinking you booked with ortitz or cheaptickets since you are adding peeps to the room once you check in.
> you can call now and add the others to your reservation and not have to wait until check in time.
> 
> both ways are acceptable.
> 
> the earlist i have every checked in was about 6 am.
> 
> the system resets sometime after 5 each morning for the present day for checking in
> 
> if you are going in 2 weeks, july, you could check in and create your photo id express pass in the rpr lobby all within a 15 minute time period if there are no lines at check in desk.
> 
> you could make ee opening at 7 am.
> 
> maybe if you called about a week out to add the others to your reservation, it could stream line giving all registering the rest of your party in advance.
> 
> your room won't be ready that early in the morning but you can leave your stuff in your car or check your luggage in at valet once you have registered at the front desk.
> 
> 
> if you can not get to the parks until 7:30 am, still go.
> better to be ahead of the lines waiting for when the park officially opens at 8 am._


Yes, booked Orbitz.  There will be 3 adults and 2 children.  $25 additional a night for my adult daughter sounds reasonable.  I will try to call this week.  We will be in West Palm next week and I am likely to forget.

I am really looking forward to staying at RPR.  We did the Portofino last time, just wanted to try a different hotel this time.  We will be there 2 nights and three days.

Is it crazy to want to drive up from West Palm early Sunday morning to make EE?  We won't know until Saturday if Sunday is free or not. 

Thank you for your answering my questions.  It is a comfort to know there is always a place to ask questions and get clarity.


----------



## macraven

To avoid having to rent a roll away bed, call star service from your room and have them bring you blankets, pillows and linens so you can make a pallet on the floor for one of the people in your room

Use your in room phone to call them
This is a free service


----------



## Donna3271

macraven said:


> To avoid having to rent a roll away bed, call star service from your room and have them bring you blankets, pillows and linens so you can make a pallet on the floor for one of the people in your room
> 
> Use your in room phone to call them
> This is a free service


Mac,
This is great info!!! I am getting this cheap twin blow up bed from Walgreens, and going to leave it there when we leave.


----------



## macraven

Donna3271 said:


> Mac,
> This is great info!!! I am getting this cheap twin blow up bed from Walgreens, and going to leave it there when we leave.



Each trip I leave things in the room as I have no need for my left over snacks, soda, water, books I brought to read during my stay or clothes if I can't fit them in my suitcase
I am guilty of overbuying at the parks 

But I talk to the housekeeper in advance if she would like to have the items I am leaving behind

She always says yes 

If housekeeping finds items left in my room, they are required to turn it in


I would be contacted later to let me know they found a book, etc and make arrangements with me so they can return it

So if you leave an air mattress, leave a note in your room they can have it so you are not notified they are holding something you left in the room

A verbal statement to the housekeeper is another way housekeeping and keep an item

I stay at rpr and would assume the other hotels may follow this same policy 

More than likely if you left water or soda bottles not opened, they would assume you left that on purpose if you were flying home
(If you did not have car parking fees on your account, they would assume that)


----------



## gtpoohbear

This might be a long shot, but does anyone know...

I read that there is a Business Center where we would have access to a personal computer, but do those computers happen to have MS Word? I know work and vacation shouldn't mix, but I'm coming up on a deadline and there's a good chance I'll need to do some editing work while I'm there. I have a Chromebook that I can bring, but it doesn't tend to "play nicely" with the Word files I have to work within.


----------



## macraven

_i used the rpr business center to fax items and to send packages out while i was staying at the hotel.
there were two different offices i used.
the one office i had to have items notarized and the person that handled it, sent out my other emails.
i wrote it out and she did it for me.
i was on vacation and while at the darkside, found out i had to receive faxes and have them signed and notarized immediately.
we had our offer on a house accepted so i did my portion of forms by using the business center 
mr mac was at home and did his portion from there.

the other office was right near by at the end of the hall way on the right hand corner.
also used them to send out mailers to the attorney, loan company, etc.
there was a computer in that room that could be used by the guests.

do not know if it was MS Word.
the employee behind the desk in this section, did all the typing for me.

you can call the business office and they would be able to help you with your questions.

hope someone has better info than i do in order to help you.
but, if no replies here, call the business center.
they were extremely helpful to me last october._


----------



## Donna3271

Hi All,
I remember seeing an email address for room requests somewhere. Does anyone know it? TIA!


----------



## Donna3271

macraven said:


> Each trip I leave things in the room as I have no need for my left over snacks, soda, water, books I brought to read during my stay or clothes if I can't fit them in my suitcase
> I am guilty of overbuying at the parks
> 
> But I talk to the housekeeper in advance if she would like to have the items I am leaving behind
> 
> She always says yes
> 
> If housekeeping finds items left in my room, they are required to turn it in
> 
> 
> I would be contacted later to let me know they found a book, etc and make arrangements with me so they can return it
> 
> So if you leave an air mattress, leave a note in your room they can have it so you are not notified they are holding something you left in the room
> 
> A verbal statement to the housekeeper is another way housekeeping and keep an item
> 
> I stay at rpr and would assume the other hotels may follow this same policy
> 
> More than likely if you left water or soda bottles not opened, they would assume you left that on purpose if you were flying home
> (If you did not have car parking fees on your account, they would assume that)



excellent point. Thank you.


----------



## macraven

Donna3271 said:


> Hi All,
> I remember seeing an email address for room requests somewhere. Does anyone know it? TIA!



Not sure if I can recall that but I will search around to see what I can find

What I do is call reservations and have it noted on my file when I book 

The room scheduler does the room assignments maybe 5-6 days out from the guest's arrival
That person would see the room request notation and try to honor it

You can also work with the front desk when you check in if the room you were assigned does not meet your specific needs

If you already made your reservation, you can call them to add specifics for room location

Many request the tower and room view 
You might prefer a room closer to the elevator or non connecting room, etc


----------



## CalKhat

Toy Story Fan said:


> royalpacificconcierge@loewshotels.com
> 
> This is what I used, and they responded





Donna3271 said:


> Hi All,
> I remember seeing an email address for room requests somewhere. Does anyone know it? TIA!



Is it that one or a different one you were looking for?


----------



## Donna3271

CalKhat said:


> Is it that one or a different one you were looking for?


Thanks so much, but it was not for the concierge (they actually never responded to me and I corrected the email)!

This one was along the lines of royalpacificroomrequest.com. Not sure if that is exactly it. I will call and request anyway.


----------



## macraven

_When you call, ask them for the email address so I can add it to the Quick Access Sticky 
and in the beginning info of this thread/sticky


if anyone has links that will help others, let me or schumi know.
you can use the pm system or post in the thread.
we both can make changes, additions to this sticky in order to keep all informed.


i do go thru the hotel stickies frequently and make changes to update when i am aware of them.


if you can help me, i can help others by listing updated information.
when i mod the 4 forums, there are times i can not keep up with something that is brand new info._


----------



## HeatherBean

WOW..is all I can say about this thread!!! It is so full of good information.  I just booked yesterday for early February and I can't wait!! It'll by my sister and myself.  I haven't been to US or IOA in a few years and this will be my 1st time staying on site and being able to take advantage of EP.  From what I've read I picked a good property to stay at and am really looking forward to this trip!!!


----------



## Donna3271

macraven said:


> _When you call, ask them for the email address so I can add it to the Quick Access Sticky
> and in the beginning info of this thread/sticky
> 
> ._



Mac,
I will...

Just a little disappointed with Concierge right now. I emailed them (the correct address) over the weekend, and no response.


----------



## macraven

Call the hotel front desk and ask to be transferred to concierge

Also ask them for the direct phone number

Dont be shy
Call them

That is what I would do


----------



## Donna3271

Thanks Mac!
I always feel like I am troubling people! I will call in the AM and post any info I receive.

i appreciate you so much!!! You have made planning this trip so exciting for me!


----------



## macraven

It's never an issue to help anyone on the dis 
We all like to problem solve and share what we do know

Continue to ask any question you think of

Many will read it and might have the same question also 
And some readers are more comfortable in reading the info than to post questions

Concierge closes at 9 pm
Why wait until morning to call
Ask if the email we have for them correct if you can


----------



## Bluer101

Yep, we are all here to help.


----------



## Donna3271

Well,
I just called to request room. We are going from July 5-12. I was told we were assigned room 3727. (this link is great - you can click on the room and it tells what kind of beds, views, etc... https://www.room77.com/hotel-orlando-universal-s-loews-royal-pacific-resort-199873

I was told we did not pay for a water view and already had a discounted room. Oh well. I guess that is true. I did not pay for it, so I don't deserve one. I was hoping for a little luck.

I asked to be transferred to concierge after the call, and no one answered. It went into their voicemail, so I will call again.


----------



## macraven

So you have T3 in the 7 th floor club level
Trying to figure which view it will be

Room 77 is an old site that I used back in the 2000's
It changed at one point due to inaccuracies of pictures

Can't see on the site you gave us of room views
I'll have to pull it up again

Now that stinks you have not heard back from concierge
You book club and the tm's are to help that all that booked for it

Don't understand why you have not had a response from them
Not acceptable


----------



## Donna3271

macraven said:


> So you have T3 in the 7 th floor club level
> Trying to figure which view it will be
> 
> Room 77 is an old site that I used back in the 2000's
> It changed at one point due to inaccuracies of pictures
> 
> Can't see on the site you gave us of room views
> I'll have to pull it up again
> 
> Now that stinks you have not heard back from concierge
> You book club and the tm's are to help that all that booked for it
> 
> Don't understand why you have not had a response from them
> Not acceptable


Mac,
I feel annoyed about it (no response from concierge). My view appears to be of the lake (going by the site, but you say it may not be accurate), the room is smack against the lounge, but I am hoping not too noisy.

I'm feeling a little less excited...


----------



## macraven

When you walk down the hall from the elevated towards the lounge, if your room is to the right, it should be fine

If it is to the left corridor from the lounge, request a different room

The lounge closes at 9 pm so you won't have any noise issues then
Not many hang in the lounge during afternoon as it only is snacks
And you would be in the parks


----------



## Donna3271

macraven said:


> When you walk down the hall from the elevated towards the lounge, if your room is to the right, it should be fine
> 
> If it is to the left corridor from the lounge, request a different room
> 
> The lounge closes at 9 pm so you won't have any noise issues then
> Not many hang in the lounge during afternoon as it only is snacks
> And you would be in the parks


Mac,
The room appears to be to the right (if the map is right). I am checking in really early. Do you think I should still ask for a water view at check in? TIA!!!


----------



## Bluer101

That is the correct room. It is almost across from the presidential suite. Your view will be the back parking and new parking garages for RPR and SF convention area. 

I will be there July 2-10 too with another forum member.


----------



## macraven

Bluer101 said:


> That is the correct room. It is almost across from the presidential suite. Your view will be the back parking and new parking garages for RPR and SF convention area.
> 
> I will be there July 2-10 too with another forum member.



_Bluer, i'm thinking of the view looking out from the club lounge.
she is next door to the lounge and wouldn't be any water view just the parking lot, right?

it would be the same view from looking out when in the lounge..._


----------



## Donna3271

macraven said:


> _Bluer, i'm thinking of the view looking out from the club lounge.
> she is next door to the lounge and wouldn't be any water view just the parking lot, right?
> 
> it would be the same view from looking out when in the lounge..._



Mac,
It looks like a little body of water is there to look at LOL!!! (from google earth anyway).
Oh well, c'est la vie....


----------



## macraven

Let's put it this way....

You'll be in the parks all day long and probably hit some evenings at city walk or the hotel pool 

And be in the room basically to shower and sleep 

You won't be concerned with the view of the tiny spot of water ....


----------



## Donna3271

macraven said:


> Let's put it this way....
> 
> You'll be in the parks all day long and probably hit some evenings at city walk or the hotel pool
> 
> And be in the room basically to shower and sleep
> 
> You won't be concerned with the view of the tiny spot of water ....


Thanks Mac! I feel better!!!!


----------



## Bluer101

macraven said:


> _Bluer, i'm thinking of the view looking out from the club lounge.
> she is next door to the lounge and wouldn't be any water view just the parking lot, right?
> 
> it would be the same view from looking out when in the lounge..._



Yes, it's the same view. Yes, just the parking lot, new parking garage, and convention center back.

Edit: They removed the lot when they did the garage. Now I see the small lake.


----------



## Bluer101

Donna3271 said:


> Thanks Mac! I feel better!!!!



Don't worry about it. 

If you want you can visit my suite overlooking the pool and I can have some grub with ya on club level.


----------



## scottishgirl87

Bit of a random question but does anyone know what type of mattresses are used at RPR?

Stayed twice now and love those beds!


----------



## Donna3271

Bluer101 said:


> Don't worry about it.
> 
> If you want you can visit my suite overlooking the pool and I can have some grub with ya on club level.



LOL!!!! Sounds like a plan!!!!


----------



## pcstang

scottishgirl87 said:


> Bit of a random question but does anyone know what type of mattresses are used at RPR?
> 
> Stayed twice now and love those beds!


Stearn and Foster pillow top. It's the entry level for an S&F mattress set. Queen should retail around $1299 if you go looking for one.


----------



## scottishgirl87

pcstang said:


> Stearn and Foster pillow top. It's the entry level for an S&F mattress set. Queen should retail around $1299 if you go looking for one.



Thank you!!


----------



## Donna3271

Bluer101 said:


> Yes, it's the same view. Yes, just the parking lot, new parking garage, and convention center back.
> 
> Edit: They removed the lot when they did the garage. Now I see the small lake.
> 
> View attachment 178301


Thanks for this! It looks like I can walk down the back staircase to the gym (we all work out and I run 10 miles a day) and boatdock? The view stinks, but the location looks not too bad.

THANKS again for taking the time to do this!!!


----------



## Bluer101

If you want to take the stairs the best ones would be right before the elevators. That will take you to the first floor then left. The gym will be on you left. 

Boat dock you can continue past the gym down to tchop chop and turn right to the boat dock path.


----------



## Donna3271

Bluer101 said:


> If you want to take the stairs the best ones would be right before the elevators. That will take you to the first floor then left. The gym will be on you left.
> 
> Boat dock you can continue past the gym down to tchop chop and turn right to the boat dock path.


THANKS!!!! Great Info!!


----------



## babesboo99

When can you call to see what room you have been assigned? Staying at RPR the end of October


----------



## macraven

_rooms generally scheduled about 5 days out from your arrival
check anytime at that point._


----------



## babesboo99

Thank you


----------



## johnaalexis

Great thread with lots of useful information!! We were planning to stay at Cabana Bay but after some discussion we thought it worth the EP to switch. I think we are going to love it!


----------



## johnaalexis

Great thread with lots of useful information!! We were planning to stay at Cabana Bay but after some discussion we thought it worth the EP to switch. I think we are going to love it!

**Sorry it posted twice, computers been glitch all day


----------



## Donna3271

Hi All,
Is there a separate check-in for club level, or do we go to the regular check in line? THANKS!!


----------



## macraven

Regular check in


----------



## Donna3271

macraven said:


> Regular check in



Mac,
Is the concierge club lounge different than the hotel club lounge? My emails were not answered. I called twice and got voicemail. I am going to call again today.


----------



## macraven

_The club lounge is the only lounge for those that book it
Located on 7 th floor in T 3


There is a section at the back in the lobby which is past the check in lobby

Right side is the attraction desk where the photo express machine is and help desk which will give out info for city walk, hotels, parks, etc
They also can print out your tickets if you have issues with the kiosk

Across from this desk is conceirge desk which is for all guests in the hotel
They can help in all ways
I use them to print off my boarding pass for my return flights

Club lounge employees handle the conceirge for the guests staying on club level

I probably did not answer your question correctly but not sure if I did_


----------



## Donna3271

Does anyone remember seeing bananas in the club lounge. I see photos of cut up fruit, apples and oranges, but have not seen bananas.

Also, does the little fridge have a small freezer section? THANKS!!!!


----------



## laudan14

Is there anything happening in the hotel for the 4th July?


----------



## wsssup

Great post. What a wealthof information.
We are staying here in mid December and from the pics and info we cant wait.
Anyone know how far out you can book for a character dinner at the resort?

Something we want to do for our daughters birthday when we arrive.


----------



## damo

wsssup said:


> Great post. What a wealthof information.
> We are staying here in mid December and from the pics and info we cant wait.
> Anyone know how far out you can book for a character dinner at the resort?
> 
> Something we want to do for our daughters birthday when we arrive.



In mid-December, you most likely won't be needing to book anything in advance.


----------



## macraven

Quite a few peeps do dinner based on the food at the onsite restaurants and realize characters are there once seated

Characters are present usually for a couple of hours on set nights

Characters vary


----------



## johnaalexis

Does RPR or any of the hotels offer a AAA discount?


----------



## Wannabealocal

Can someone please tell me if I'll be able to buy breakfast cereal and milk in the hotel to eat in our room?
We like to get an early start!
Thanks


----------



## macraven

They do have those items at orchids court lounge

They open at 6 am daily


----------



## schumigirl

Donna3271 said:


> Does anyone remember seeing bananas in the club lounge. I see photos of cut up fruit, apples and oranges, but have not seen bananas.
> 
> Also, does the little fridge have a small freezer section? THANKS!!!!



Bananas are available at breakfast I know for sure. We never go back at lunch times so not sure about that but think I've seen pictures of fruit available at lunch. 

No freezer section in fridge.


----------



## schumigirl

wsssup said:


> Great post. What a wealthof information.
> We are staying here in mid December and from the pics and info we cant wait.
> Anyone know how far out you can book for a character dinner at the resort?
> 
> Something we want to do for our daughters birthday when we arrive.



Agree with above posts, we have never booked a character dinner in advance. Never needed to.

Glad the thread is helpful to you........


----------



## Jujumama

Hi all,

I will be staying in a regular club room and may have to rent a rollaway when visiting RPR in a few months.  If you have rented one, where did you put it?  does it it fit between the bed and window where there chair is?  Does anyone have a pic?

TIA


----------



## schumigirl

Jujumama said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I will be staying in a regular club room and may have to rent a rollaway when visiting RPR in a few months.  If you have rented one, where did you put it?  does it it fit between the bed and window where there chair is?  Does anyone have a pic?
> 
> TIA



Don't have a pic as we have never rented one, but that's where friends of ours put it when they did. Between the bed and window.


----------



## Jujumama

thank you


----------



## WebmasterJackie

Hey, everybody!

I'm just stopping by to share some videos on Royal Pacific Resort that were put together by @Teleclashter the guys at the DIS. Hope you enjoy!

*Loews Royal Pacific Resort Overview*






*Take a look at the recently refitted water view room at Universal Orlando Resorts Royal Pacific Resort . . .*






*Take a look at the recently refitted Jurassic Park Suite at Universal Orlando Resorts Royal Pacific Resort . . .*






*Take a look at the recently refitted King Suite at Universal Orlando Resorts Royal Pacific Resort . . .*


----------



## schumigirl

Nice videos! 

Hadn't seen the first one...........Thanks for posting them Jackie, I'm sure folks will enjoy seeing them..........


----------



## WebmasterJackie

schumigirl said:


> Nice videos!
> 
> Hadn't seen the first one...........Thanks for posting them Jackie, I'm sure folks will enjoy seeing them..........


You're so welcome! I'm really glad that you enjoyed and certainly hope others do too!


----------



## babesboo99

I loved watching the videos. We are staying in a water view room so this helped me to see what our room might look like thank you.


----------



## SarahWeasley

I know this is a weird request, but if anyone goes to the RPR pool in the near future and finds themselves perusing the drinks menu, I would very much appreciate a photo showing the full list of cocktails. We had one on our last trip that was really extra-delicious that I'd like to try and replicate; from the partial picture at http://d2eu5panhhlmd4.cloudfront.net/wp-content/uploads/2015/08/DSC01746-700x392.jpg, I THINK it was the Maui Sunset, but I can't tell for sure without seeing the whole menu. 

The podcast review sure did make me want to go back for another stay, even with the "misses" the guys pointed out. I listened to it in the morning and spent the next several hours daydreaming about bringing my sister and parents for a family trip next year.


----------



## schumigirl

https://d3opdn976v5yna.cloudfront.net/1221620750/cms/pressroom/bula_2_panel_banana2015_final.pdf

This is the bula bar menu with drinks listed too.


----------



## macraven

Bluer posted Bula bar menu a few days ago

Check the menu sticky 
I saw damo place it there


----------



## macraven

Never mind just saw schumi posted the link to Bluers post


----------



## SarahWeasley

Wow, thanks so much!


----------



## Newliskeardfamily

This hotel has my favorite pool


----------



## Ziemba

Quick question.  I cant seem to find the answer anywhere.  I know there is WiFi available, but is there a cat-5 hookup in the room for wired internet?  I would like to bring a router and hook it up in the room.


----------



## macraven

_Bluer 101 would know the answer to that._


----------



## catfan98

Hi all!  I booked our rooms (2 rooms) for our April trip at Sapphire Falls a couple of weeks ago and I have felt...dissatisfied...ever since.  I'm not sure why, as SF looks like a lovely resort.  However, I keep going back and pricing RPR, and reading threads about it. SF is definitely cheaper, but it just somehow doesn't feel right...I can't really explain it, it just doesn't.  Silly, I know, but it's that gut feeling, you know what I mean?  So...yesterday I read through this entire thread (and again this morning, lol) and it just makes me more compelled to change our reservation to RPR.  I broached the subject with my husband and of course he likes the idea of saving money at SF - it's an increase of about $700 for a Std view and $850 for a water view at RPR (we have water view booked at SF).  I showed him some pictures of both resorts and also the restaurant choices at both. I also explained the Express pass and how the kids might really need it, and would definitely enjoy it, at Spring Break time.  And after going over all of it with him...do you know what he said, what made him say, yes honey, let's change to RPR...Emeril's restaurant.  Yep, apparently he is a mega fan of Emeril Lagasse and he is excited about Tchoup Chop.  Tchoup Chop is my saving grace.  Bam!  Thank you, Emeril!!  

So...now I have a couple of questions before I call and change our reservation:

Can I call and and just switch resorts and have my down payment from SF applied to RPR since they are both Loews resorts?  Or will it be a new DP and a refund of the old one?  I know the DP at RPR will be more and would assume if I can do that, I will just have to pay the difference.

Is it worth the extra for a water view?

Do I need to make a reservation for Tchoup Chop (closer to time)?  Or is it pretty easy to get in to?

Thanks!


----------



## macraven

Don't know when your trip is as some dates fill up at rpr so book now!

Call and make the rpr reservation first

Once that is done, cancel the SF reservation

The TM you talk to on the phone will ask you for a cc for the deposit for the rpr booking

At that time tell them you want to cancel the SF ressie

Even though both hotels are Loews owned, I do not know if you can transfer the deposit

The only time I did a change from hotels was with the deluxe and that was over ten years ago
Have no idea if policy has changed
I was not allowed to have my first deposit transferred but this was before the last two hotels were built

I love rpr and even with pbh having a lower room rate for my dates, I stay with rpr

The money is important but secondary to me
I stay where I enjoy the most
It's my vacation and i put my needs and wants first even if it costs more

Water view at rpr could be a view of the canal (T2) or pool

If you are not going to be in the room much except for basics, book standard view
Some water views also give you partial views of ioa

Depending on when your trip is, would give me an idea if you need a ressie for the restaurant
September has special 3 course menus for participating restaurants on site
Menus for them are online

I adore all 4 eateries onsite at rpr

Wish you the best vacation ever!


----------



## catfan98

@macraven Our trip is the first week of April 2017.  We are splitting between Disney and USO and our dates at USO are Wed 4-5 through Sat 4-8.  We plan to leave Disney and be at USO early that Wed morning so we will have at least 2 1/2, almost 3, days there.

Thank you for all of the info!


----------



## gigi from canada

You made the right decision. In March, we did 4 nights at HRR with express pass. We then went to Anna Maria Island. On our way back, we stayed 2 nights at Cabana Bay. We stayed there because the difference in price with HRR  was outrageous. If I remember correctly it was about 250$ per night more expensive. Cabana Bay was lovely. We weren't spending the days in the parks, just the evenings after 5. It was ok but we weren't able to do the rides we wanted to repeat because we didn't have EP. Lines were way to long. 

You will appreciate EP. I don't think I would go without it again.


----------



## macraven

catfan98 said:


> @macraven Our trip is the first week of April 2017.  We are splitting between Disney and USO and our dates at USO are Wed 4-5 through Sat 4-8.  We plan to leave Disney and be at USO early that Wed morning so we will have at least 2 1/2, almost 3, days there.
> 
> Thank you for all of the info!


You are welcome
I'm at the gym and taking a short break so I'll be brief and write more once home

You will encounter the spring break crowd at sometime if I read your dates correctly for UO 
That alone would have me stay at the hotel that has free unlimited ep

Your plans are to enjoy the parks, hit the rides/shows, see the entertainment, not stand in ride lines for 30 minutes or more all day

Mardi Gras concerts will be going on the weekends I think up to the second week in April
I need to check the event calendar on those possible dates as MG ends sometime in April 

You have two full days for the parks, city walk and exploring the hotel grounds
A lot to do and with 2.5 days to cover it all

I truly suggest stay at the deluxe hotels in order to get the free perks they offer

Book soon and watch your room rate regularly once it hits mid December 
You can call and modify your rate if a better deal comes out
Smsm doesn't kick in unless you have a 3 night booking and it would be at a 10% discount

There have been some years where room rates drop a few months out from your arrival if rooms aren't filled to the level Loews wants them at

Back later to say more


----------



## catfan98

macraven said:


> You are welcome
> I'm at the gym and taking a short break so I'll be brief and write more once home
> 
> You will encounter the spring break crowd at sometime if I read your dates correctly for UO
> That alone would have me stay at the hotel that has free unlimited ep
> 
> Your plans are to enjoy the parks, hit the rides/shows, see the entertainment, not stand in ride lines for 30 minutes or more all day
> 
> Mardi Gras concerts will be going on the weekends I think up to the second week in April
> I need to check the event calendar on those possible dates as MG ends sometime in April
> 
> You have two full days for the parks, city walk and exploring the hotel grounds
> A lot to do and with 2.5 days to cover it all
> 
> I truly suggest stay at the deluxe hotels in order to get the free perks they offer
> 
> Book soon and watch your room rate regularly once it hits mid December
> You can call and modify your rate if a better deal comes out
> Smsm doesn't kick in unless you have a 3 night booking and it would be at a 10% discount
> 
> There have been some years where room rates drop a few months out from your arrival if rooms aren't filled to the level Loews wants them at
> 
> Back later to say more



You are at the gym and I had a cupcake for breakfast.  You're definitely doing better than I am, lol.

We visited UO in June of 2015 for 2 days, but we stayed offsite.  We arrived at opening and we left by 2ish both days because it was HOT and so humid, we were just miserable...and we live in the south, so that's saying something!  We rode most of the rides but we didn't get to spend much time in HP and we didn't get to explore much, as the kids were on a mission to get through the rides.  I've stressed to the family that we will be getting up and getting to USO early on check-in day so that we will have almost 3 days to spend there.  This time I'm hoping with 3 days, EP, and EE for HP, we will be able to be more leisure.  Our group consists of me, my husband, our daughter and her boyfriend (both very early 20s), our son, and our niece (both early teens).  I figure with EP, they can go do the rides while me and my husband just leisurely take things in and explore a bit.  Then we can hit up Citywalk in the evenings if we want.  I do wish we had more time, but we will just make the best of the time we have.  I had suggested either doing just Disney or just UO for this trip, but that was met with an adamant no by the kids as they want to do both again, so that is what we will do.  I have thought about extending our trip a day and leaving Sunday in lieu of Saturday, but I'm not sure that will work.  We like to have a day at home after vacation to regroup before going back to work.

When will the Mardi Gras events be posted?

I will keep an eye on rates for sure!

Again, thank you for your info, it is really helpful!


----------



## macraven

_i checked this years dates for Mardi Gras and it started Feb 6 and ended on April 16th.
the concerts were on saturdays and 3 sundays this year.

the schedule and dates have not been released yet but i gather that info would be out in the fall.

if you will be in the parks on the weekends, i will tell you crowds will begin very early depending on the group that is performing.
last year, some started to line up before noon for specific artists.
the area you will see the most congestions will be in the area of the concerts.
(across from Monsters Cafe)

if you will be at UO on a weekend in April, do that side of the park first and move to the other side later.
if you have p2p tickets, hop over to ioa if the studios is too crowded for you at any time late afternoon.


you had to go say you ate a cupcake........after i left the gym stopped by the store and bought 4 cupcakes as that was all i could think about......



with April 5 to the 8th could be fine if spring break does not bring in a lot of peeps.

when i lived in the North, our breaks in Illinois were the last friday of March and the first week of April off.


i am now in Georgia and have no idea how breaks are here.
_


----------



## catfan98

macraven said:


> _you had to go say you ate a cupcake........after i left the gym stopped by the store and bought 4 cupcakes as that was all i could think about......_


----------



## catfan98

macraven said:


> _when i lived in the North, our breaks in Illinois were the last friday of March and the first week of April off._



We are in KY and this is the way most of our state is.  We plan to fly out early Friday morning, chill at Disney Friday, Saturday, Sunday, Monday, and Tuesday.  We'll check out early Wednesday morning, then head to UO for Wednesday, Thursday and Friday.  Then fly home on Saturday.


----------



## catfan98

I changed our reservation from Sapphire Falls to Royal Pacific, today.  Just an FYI, even though they are both Loews owned properties, they could not transfer the deposit over from one to the other.  I had to put down a new deposit and the previous one will be refunded.  I'm really excited that we changed!  The kids will love the EP!


----------



## 3MFamily

Just wanted to pop in and say THANK YOU to everyone that provides information and answers questions here!  Stayed at RPR in mid July and my family thoroughly enjoyed ourselves!  Already plotting on how to get back and stay longer than 2 nights!  For anyone debating, the perks at the park are worth it!! 

@macraven A very special mahalo to you! (Yes, we are from Hawaii, so the cost of a spam musubi at the RPR made us chuckle!)


----------



## macraven

Hahaha
Never knew spam was the " national" food in Hawaii when I went there......


----------



## macraven

Catfan, you will enjoy rpr and especially the unlimited usage of the ep !


----------



## 3MFamily

macraven said:


> Hahaha
> Never knew spam was the " national" food in Hawaii when I went there......


Well, yes!  You can go into any 7-11 here and buy one for less than $1.50!  $8 (or so) at the RPR seemed quite expensive to us!

Beautiful themed hotel though.


----------



## mom2dina

When I booked online only a standard room at RPR was available as well as a bed and breakfast for 2 rooms, we are a family of 4 no club rooms came up.

Is there a way to pay extra for club level access, not room just access and how much would that cost per day?

Thank you!!


----------



## macraven

Yes it is possible if the capacity level is not at its limits

Call to find out before your stay to arrange it

Some peeps request to add club when they check in and stay on a floor other that club/7th

If the limit of occupancy was already met, they would be denied


----------



## Churchladychurchlady

I am so excited to read this thread.  Our TA recommended the RPR because of the EP - I was a little hesitant because of the cost, and to be honest, the giant orchid in the room.  All the posts have made me feel a lot better about our decision, although still a little nervous about the orchid... when I see the pictures, all I can think is "feed me Seymour"...

Our vacay isn't until June '17, but I get giddy every time I think about it - HPW here I come!!!


----------



## schumigirl

Churchladychurchlady said:


> I am so excited to read this thread.  Our TA recommended the RPR because of the EP - I was a little hesitant because of the cost, and to be honest, the giant orchid in the room.  All the posts have made me feel a lot better about our decision, although still a little nervous about the orchid... when I see the pictures, all I can think is "feed me Seymour"...
> 
> Our vacay isn't until June '17, but I get giddy every time I think about it - HPW here I come!!!



First thing my husband said when he saw the picture of giant flower on the wall.........lol........singing that line of the song became a regular occurrence........every day of our trip last year!

Hotel is fabulous.......you made a good choice. You won't regret it..........


----------



## Churchladychurchlady

schumigirl said:


> First thing my husband said when he saw the picture of giant flower on the wall.........lol........singing that line of the song became a regular occurrence........every day of our trip last year!
> 
> Hotel is fabulous.......you made a good choice. You won't regret it..........



Glad to know I'm not the only one who thought that!!  (is it alright if I "squeeeeeeeee!!!!" with excitement every now and then, or will I ruin the decorum of the board?)


----------



## schumigirl

Churchladychurchlady said:


> Glad to know I'm not the only one who thought that!!  (is it alright if I "squeeeeeeeee!!!!" with excitement every now and then, or will I ruin the decorum of the board?)



Go right ahead..........

I have 7 weeks till our next trip to Orlando and RPR and I'm bursting with excitement and trying to contain it.........

By that time I may have squealed a few times........


----------



## cmarsh31

Churchladychurchlady said:


> Glad to know I'm not the only one who thought that!!  (is it alright if I "squeeeeeeeee!!!!" with excitement every now and then, or will I ruin the decorum of the board?)



Squeeeeeeeeeee away! I'm still doing it silently! Haven't told the kids yet and it's KILLING ME!


----------



## macraven

The flowers on the walls.....

Still not sure what I think of them 

Last year the hotel still had some rooms not renovated yet for the dates I would be there

I requested the room that had not been changed over yet 

This coming fall I won't have a choice
It will be the flowers on the wall ....

I hope it grows on me


----------



## cmarsh31

Makes me think more of Flowers in the Attic...


----------



## mom2dina

cmarsh31 said:


> Makes me think more of Flowers in the Attic...


OMG that is a scary thought .... LOL

Quick questions - 
Is the construction at Sapphire Falls still going on?  I read some people were complaining about the noise and dust.
We are going the end of August is there still old rooms so I have to request a renovated room?

Thank you!


----------



## macraven

Thought construction was completed at SF

Over at rpr, if there were a king suite that has not had the Reno yet,  I would have found it

Not many rooms have the tub/shower as now it is shower only for many rooms

I like showers but enjoy bathtubs so I can soak my feet and legs after being in the park for 12 hours


----------



## macraven

Maybe peeps were talking about the construction at Cbay

If so, the work hours would be over at 5 each day


----------



## babesboo99

I was just going to ask what kind of showers are there in a water view room? I saw they still had the tub and I thought they had just the shower.


----------



## macraven

My knowledge of the shower/tub set up is from reading threads and trip reports and having friends tell me about their room

Did see a schumi's room last year where she had shower only

Last trip I asked for a room that had not been renovated yet
This year that's not going to happen


----------



## babesboo99

I guess I will find out when I get there.. lol.  No big deal I'm there to have fun


----------



## schumigirl

babesboo99 said:


> I guess I will find out when I get there.. lol.  No big deal I'm there to have fun



You could put a request in for whichever you want if you did have a preference.........I did like just having the shower last year.......

I know some folks with little ones sometimes ask for a tub instead of a shower.


----------



## leonb

cmarsh31 said:


> Makes me think more of Flowers in the Attic...


I feel old... it made me think of The Statler Brothers.


----------



## macraven

leonb said:


> I feel old... it made me think of The Statler Brothers.


Were they the ones that did 

Does your chewing gum lose its flavor on the bed post over night .....


----------



## leonb

macraven said:


> Were they the ones that did
> 
> Does your chewing gum lose its flavor on the bed post over night .....


That was Lonnie Donegan (fun song, always makes me think of road trips my family took in my dad's old 1967 1/2 Cougar)

The Statler Brothers did a song called Flowers on the Wall

     Countin' flowers on the wall, that don't bother me at all
     Playin' solitaire 'til dawn, with a deck of fifty-one
     Smokin' cigarettes and watchin' Captain Kangaroo
     Now don't tell me
     I've nothin' to do

LeonB


----------



## macraven

Yea the statler brothers


I see you know the song too


----------



## Churchladychurchlady

leonb said:


> That was Lonnie Donegan (fun song, always makes me think of road trips my family took in my dad's old 1967 1/2 Cougar)
> 
> The Statler Brothers did a song called Flowers on the Wall
> 
> Countin' flowers on the wall, that don't bother me at all
> Playin' solitaire 'til dawn, with a deck of fifty-one
> Smokin' cigarettes and watchin' Captain Kangaroo
> Now don't tell me
> I've nothin' to do
> 
> LeonB




Glad I'm not the only one who thinks of that one too!!  I have a feeling those flowers are seriously gonna mess with my head when we're there.


----------



## schumigirl

I think they're pretty.


----------



## Churchladychurchlady

schumigirl said:


> I think they're pretty.



They're beautiful - don't get me wrong, they're very pretty... just really big.


----------



## schumigirl

Churchladychurchlady said:


> They're beautiful - don't get me wrong, they're very pretty... just really big.



Lol......they are certainly big..........


----------



## EeyoreFan19

So will the room have EITHER a tub or a shower?  Are there rooms with both?  We all take showers but DS prefers a bath.  Would I need to call and request this?


----------



## macraven

EeyoreFan19 said:


> So will the room have EITHER a tub or a shower?  Are there rooms with both?  We all take showers but DS prefers a bath.  Would I need to call and request this?


All rooms have showers 
Some have shower and tub


since I requested a non renov room last fall, no idea room numbers which have both


----------



## schumigirl

Donna3271 said:


> Does anyone remember seeing bananas in the club lounge. I see photos of cut up fruit, apples and oranges, but have not seen bananas.
> 
> Also, does the little fridge have a small freezer section? THANKS!!!!



How did your trip go Donna........think you must be back now?


----------



## gigi from canada

Can you bring floaties and tubes in the Royal Pacific resort pool?


----------



## Donna3271

schumigirl said:


> How did your trip go Donna........think you must be back now?


Schumi...

I was pleasantly surprised. The resort was lovely, and our room had a view of that new lake. Not bad at all. The weather was EXTREMELY HOT, which put a damper on things. We went out at 7, came back around 10 or 11, hung our at the pool and went back to the parks at night.

Thanks so much for all of your help!!!


----------



## disneymath

Quick report on our one night stay at RPR this weekend ...

Really liked the hotel (first time staying onsite).  The decor was appealing and it was great to be able to come back to the room for a mid-day break. We used both the walkway and ferry boats multiple times ... though the second day we stuck to the ferry as it was the less tiring and sweat producing option.

We had rooms 1615 and 1617 ... which are in Tower 1 at the "y-split", so they are not the typical rectangular shape, more trapezoidal ... 1617 was significantly more angled, which did make the room seem a bit cramped along the outer wall.  1617 had the tub/shower combo and I'm pretty sure 1615 did as well.  The layout worked very well for us, was a quick walk to lobby, Islands, walkway, ferry, etc.

Also, we booked the "bed and breakfast" package which included breakfast for 2 adults at Islands Dining Room.  I can confirm that the package does include (without any extra charge) the Chatacter Breakfast held on Sunday mornings.

Speaking of the breakfast, it was a great experience for the 8 of us: good food, helpful staff, enough characters (we had Hop, Homer, a minion and Bart), and, best of all, a very relaxed atmosphere.  We had made an 8:30 AM reservation through Open Table, but likely could have walked up.  It was "just right" in terms of the number of people there.

Express Pass was a nice perk to have, we definitely got more stuff done because we had it.

Lastly, we had a great experience with Ron, our driver from Tony Hinds Transportation.  He was prompt, friendly, and was even able to pick us up for the return trip an hour early.


----------



## macraven

Those corner rooms are yuck......

But you had a great time and had a good time, that is what counts

Yes, Ron is as nice and efficient as Tony

I was glad that you posted about your UO  trip portion


----------



## schumigirl

Donna3271 said:


> Schumi...
> 
> I was pleasantly surprised. The resort was lovely, and our room had a view of that new lake. Not bad at all. The weather was EXTREMELY HOT, which put a damper on things. We went out at 7, came back around 10 or 11, hung our at the pool and went back to the parks at night.
> 
> Thanks so much for all of your help!!!



You are so welcome,  So good to hear your trip was a success!! 

Yep, heard how hot it has been there, good excuse for resort time


----------



## schumigirl

disneymath said:


> Quick report on our one night stay at RPR this weekend ...
> 
> Really liked the hotel (first time staying onsite).  The decor was appealing and it was great to be able to come back to the room for a mid-day break. We used both the walkway and ferry boats multiple times ... though the second day we stuck to the ferry as it was the less tiring and sweat producing option.
> 
> We had rooms 1615 and 1617 ... which are in Tower 1 at the "y-split", so they are not the typical rectangular shape, more trapezoidal ... 1617 was significantly more angled, which did make the room seem a bit cramped along the outer wall.  1617 had the tub/shower combo and I'm pretty sure 1615 did as well.  The layout worked very well for us, was a quick walk to lobby, Islands, walkway, ferry, etc.
> 
> Also, we booked the "bed and breakfast" package which included breakfast for 2 adults at Islands Dining Room.  I can confirm that the package does include (without any extra charge) the Chatacter Breakfast held on Sunday mornings.
> 
> Speaking of the breakfast, it was a great experience for the 8 of us: good food, helpful staff, enough characters (we had Hop, Homer, a minion and Bart), and, best of all, a very relaxed atmosphere.  We had made an 8:30 AM reservation through Open Table, but likely could have walked up.  It was "just right" in terms of the number of people there.
> 
> Express Pass was a nice perk to have, we definitely got more stuff done because we had it.
> 
> Lastly, we had a great experience with Ron, our driver from Tony Hinds Transportation.  He was prompt, friendly, and was even able to pick us up for the return trip an hour early.




Glad to hear you had such a nice trip.......yes, those rooms are odd......haven't had one but been in one.....they feel slightly different.

Nice you enjoyed the breakfast and characters too.......always fun!  And who doesn't love EP!

Thanks for coming to share your good experience........


----------



## Ziemba

We are here now.  An update to the wireless internet.  When we connected, it says we can now have 5 devices (instead of 4) on Premium and 10 devices (instead of 8) on Premium plus.


----------



## macraven

That's great info you are sharing

I'm sure many readers will appreciate reading that!


----------



## Djscarlette

Hello all!
We will be staying at RPR in October for the first time. We stayed at CBBR 2 years ago when it first opened, and have stayed at Disney hotels several times. Anyway, we have always rented a stroller and had it waiting for us at bell services when we arrived from the airport, but the stroller company says RPR requires a meet and greet to pick up the stroller. I contacted the stroller company and they said RPR will make exceptions if you contact them. Has anyone had this experience renting a stroller or know why this is RPR's policy? We didn't run into this at Cabana Bay two years ago. 

Thanks for your help!


----------



## schumigirl

Djscarlette said:


> Hello all!
> We will be staying at RPR in October for the first time. We stayed at CBBR 2 years ago when it first opened, and have stayed at Disney hotels several times. Anyway, we have always rented a stroller and had it waiting for us at bell services when we arrived from the airport, but the stroller company says RPR requires a meet and greet to pick up the stroller. I contacted the stroller company and they said RPR will make exceptions if you contact them. Has anyone had this experience renting a stroller or know why this is RPR's policy? We didn't run into this at Cabana Bay two years ago.
> 
> Thanks for your help!



Have never heard of anyone deal with this on the boards here.

Probably best to call them direct and get clarification on the policy.


----------



## MarBee

Hello!
I'm looking to stay for the first time in June of 2017.  Just wondering if RPR does any sort of discounts typically at different times of year?  Just wanted to get the best possible deal.

Also, I know this is a pet friendly resort.  Is there anyway to book a room that has not had an animal stay in it?  We have a few allergic people going.

Thank you!


----------



## macraven

Pet rooms are in tower lower floors
When you book have a note in your file you have a pet allergy
This way your room will be away from the pet rooms

Smsm discounts are for those who book a minimum of a three night stay
This is a general public discount code


----------



## MarBee

macraven said:


> Pet rooms are in tower lower floors
> When you book have a note in your file you have a pet allergy
> This way your room will be away from the pet rooms
> 
> Smsm discounts are for those who book a minimum of a three night stay
> This is a general public discount code


Thank you!
This might be a dumb question, but What's SMSM discount?


----------



## macraven

Stay more save more is a general public code
It could come out this October for all of next year room rates

The discounts are for 3 night stays and 5 or 7 night stays

I have been using that code as my dates in October are better with that code than the AP code


----------



## MarBee

macraven said:


> Stay more save more is a general public code
> It could come out this October for all of next year room rates
> 
> The discounts are for 3 night stays and 5 or 7 night stays
> 
> I have been using that code as my dates in October are better with that code than the AP code


I guess I will wait until Ocrober to book then.  We are debating between staying 2 or 3 nights.  I guess it will depend on the price after the discount.
Thanks for your help!


----------



## macraven

You can book now to secure your dates and when the code comes out, you can call and have your room rate modified with the smsm code

That is what I do 

I book to secure my date and room type in advance as it is a sell out time on the Columbus Day weekend


----------



## Roxyfire

MarBee said:


> I guess I will wait until Ocrober to book then.  We are debating between staying 2 or 3 nights.  I guess it will depend on the price after the discount.
> Thanks for your help!



I am booked already for late may/early June 2017 and the SMSM rates are already in there. Just be sure you get 4 nights, I don't believe it worked for 3 when I did it.


----------



## SCSabresfan

Just a couple of quick questions:

1.) We have a 2-night stay booked through Universal with the Bed & Breakfast package for Nov 29-Dec 1. I noticed elsewhere that AAA members get a discount at the hotels.
     a) Can the discount be combined with the B&B package?
     b) Can I add the AAA discount on now or did I have to do it when I booked?
     c) Approximately how much is the AAA discount? We have contemplated renewing our AAA but only if the discount offsets the price of a membership.
2.) Is there a charge to use the safe in the room?
3.) How big is the safe? Will a laptop or a camera fit in it?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## macraven

Can't stack discounts
If you have already booked a package, you can have penalties if you make changes to it

Stay with what you have

I have AAA membership for the last 12 years

Have not found them to have good packages
I get better discounts with my AP 

To get discounts with your AAA card, you have to book thru them to get the card allowing you discounts in the park and for food and merch

I keep my AAA membership current in order to use it for the auto portion 

The wall safe is free and will hold a small laptop
I keep my iPad in the safe and it fits fine


----------



## SCSabresfan

Thanks for the quick response!
Will the safe hold a camera? Rough dimensions of 6" x 6" x 4".  I am assuming that the safe is on the right hand side of the closet in the pictures. I does not look very deep unless I am seeing something wrong?


----------



## macraven

Correct on the right side wall inside the closet

It is a 4 numeral digit you create to open the locked safe

I use it and it is not very deep

I use it for my iPhone, iPad, wallet, money and jewelry
I stack the Wallet and envelope money on top of each other


----------



## SCSabresfan

One last question (for now - lol):
Is undercover tourist the best place to get tickets? What are the chances someone will be running a special/sale between now and December? Our trip isn't until end of November so we can wait to buy them.
Really looking forward to our vacation. Stayed at RPR 2 years ago for my first ever trip to Universal. We absolutely love it there!


----------



## EeyoreFan19

Another question regarding the AAA discount.  I purchased our tickets through AAA.  They gave me a paper that they said I have to show to get the discounts.  My card expired at the end of last month.  Do I need to renew my membership to get the discounts?  I just bought a new car, so I don't really need it right now.  Thank you.


----------



## macraven

Yes
You have to be an active member


----------



## disneymath

SCSabresfan said:


> One last question (for now - lol):
> Is undercover tourist the best place to get tickets? What are the chances someone will be running a special/sale between now and December? Our trip isn't until end of November so we can wait to buy them.
> Really looking forward to our vacation. Stayed at RPR 2 years ago for my first ever trip to Universal. We absolutely love it there!



When I was pricing out tickets for our trip this summer, Undercover Tourist (using the Mousesavers discount ... you would need to sign up for the free Mousesavers newsletter to get access to that) was the best USD option I could find.

We've used UT for WDW tickets numerous times and the nice thing is that you get physical tickets (not vouchers that need to be exchanged).

I mention the above because we actually bought our Uni tickets through Air Canada Vacations (exchange rate was really bad at the time) and had to deal with the voucher thing.  Will Call tickets can be picked up on onsite hotels but vouchers need to be exchanged at one of the park ticket booths.  This ended up being a 45+ minute waste of our morning time on the first day.


----------



## Mom3girls

Hello!! I just wanted to check in and say how excited I am to stay at the Royal Pacific Resort for the first time this Sunday.   We stayed at Hard Rock in 2012 for two nights with our three children before heading off to Disney. Crammed everything in those two days and didn't have any down time. Think we relaxed by the pool for only an hour. Super excited to be coming to Royal Pacific for three nights (just hubby and I) celebrating our anniversary.


----------



## Mom3girls

Does Royal Pacific supply shampoo and conditioner sample size bottles? Trying to pack as light as possible since we are flying Spirit and our luggage has a weight limit of 40 lbs not 50 like other airlines.  If so has anyone used them? Are the decent?


----------



## macraven

Yes
They supply all toiletries
Shampoo
Conditioner 
Comb
Quips 
Hair dryer
And if you need something else, call star services on the phone
Look for the button star services

They also do toothbrush and razors and creme if called


----------



## macraven

Have used spirit years ago and quit them

Not my way of flying especially as they are now

If you want cheap you got it with them
If they change a flight or cancel, can be a headache 

For me I eliminate stresses for my trips and go with United or sw

I find other ways to save money than the airline


----------



## Mom3girls

Thank you macraven for such a quick response  can you tell me what quips are?


----------



## Mom3girls

Spirit happened to be not only cheaper than all the others flying from my area but also had the best flight times. We wanted an early morning flight out and a late night return. Even went ahead and paid for  exit row seats to have more leg room. And it still cost less. We have flown them before and not had trouble and have flown with larger companies and have had trouble. Both of our flights have sold out and are no longer available to purchase, so hope that's a good sign. I'm saying my prayers that everything goes well.


----------



## macraven

Mom3girls said:


> Thank you macraven for such a quick response  can you tell me what quips are?


I was looking at what I posted to see if I misspelled a word ..... Lol

What is a quip?
I'm still drinking coffee and it is not registering


----------



## SCSabresfan

Macraven,
Did you mean Q-tips?


----------



## macraven

Hahahahaha


Q tips it is



Thanks homie!!


----------



## Mom3girls

Hahaha


----------



## CJN

Good heavens, I just surprised the heck out of myself. After months of dreaming about taking a trip back to the Portofino, when it came time to get the booking done last night and looking at a lot of options I just couldn't resist trying out one of RPR's 2 bedroom water-view hospitality parlor suites. So that'll be our home for four nights next May! Does anybody know if that type of room is located in one particular tower or are they spread throughout the resort?

We stayed at RPR once about twelve years ago so I already knew it was a beautiful resort but, wow, after spending today looking through pictures I realize how much of it we overlooked before (too preoccupied with the parks ) This is going to be fun!


----------



## schumigirl

Hospitality Suites are in T3. 

And very nice they are too.


----------



## macraven

And they have a great view


----------



## Disney Ron

Started this thread yesterday and just finished all 30 pages and all I can say is thank you to mac and schumigirl. 

Great stuff ladies.


----------



## macraven

Hope you took notes



Test is later










Yea, used to be a teacher and still think teacher mode at times


----------



## Disney Ron

macraven said:


> Hope you took notes
> 
> 
> 
> Test is later
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, used to be a teacher and still think teacher mode at times



Thanks to you ladies I think I could pass that test.


----------



## Mom2Stitch

Just booked RPR, I'm so happy! I booked room only so just paid the deposit, does the rest get paid when I check in or before?

Thanks in advance to you Universal pros...I've learned so much just from here. I know it's not nearly as complicated as the Mouse House, but I like to do the research and be on top of things. This board is a great source of information!


----------



## schumigirl

Mom2Stitch said:


> Just booked RPR, I'm so happy! I booked room only so just paid the deposit, does the rest get paid when I check in or before?
> 
> Thanks in advance to you Universal pros...I've learned so much just from here. I know it's not nearly as complicated as the Mouse House, but I like to do the research and be on top of things. This board is a great source of information!



You pay the balance on departure..........

You picked a fabulous resort........I'm sure you'll have an amazing trip.........


----------



## macraven

Mom2Stitch said:


> Just booked RPR, I'm so happy! I booked room only so just paid the deposit, does the rest get paid when I check in or before?
> 
> Thanks in advance to you Universal pros...I've learned so much just from here. I know it's not nearly as complicated as the Mouse House, but I like to do the research and be on top of things. This board is a great source of information!


All of the posters just want to share the mummy dust and help others when they want to go to the darkside


We all have been a newbie at one time or the other and know how great it is when others share their experiences


----------



## Mom2Stitch

macraven said:


> All of the posters just want to share the mummy dust and help others when they want to go tongue darkside
> 
> 
> We all have been a newbie at one time or the other and know how great it is when others share their experiences



I love it....mummy dust 

I've got the hubby so into it, we are both getting the basic AP. Now he really loves to eat so I've got to find some good food spots-I swear the only reason he likes vacation is for the food. I know that RPR has some good looking restaurants and I hope that the new Chocolate Foundry place is open when we go-I may never want to leave there 

I missed out on the King standard room it was there yesterday and gone today, so we booked the queen. Any chance that may change by the time we get there? The price was the same-should have not taken so long to make a decision.


----------



## pcstang

Mom2Stitch said:


> I love it....mummy dust
> 
> I've got the hubby so into it, we are both getting the basic AP. Now he really loves to eat so I've got to find some good food spots-I swear the only reason he likes vacation is for the food. I know that RPR has some good looking restaurants and I hope that the new Chocolate Foundry place is open when we go-I may never want to leave there
> 
> I missed out on the King standard room it was there yesterday and gone today, so we booked the queen. Any chance that may change by the time we get there? The price was the same-should have not taken so long to make a decision.


Absolutely! Just keep checking and if one opens up switch.


----------



## macraven

Check by calling and check on the website

Sending you mummy dust it happens for you


----------



## mkwj

First thanks for all the great info.  I sat down tonight and read thru all 30 pages.  We are going the week of August 21st.  Had reservations at SF, but changed to RP today.  Got a fantastic AP rate so couldn't pass on it.  My concern is that they told me it was the last room.  Does that mean the hotel is booked or just AP rooms are booked.  Crowd calendars show it as being a slow week.  I know we now have EP, but a low crowd week would be nice too.  I was excited to check out the new SF, but even more excited to stay at RP.


----------



## macraven

_guess it means you got the last opened room.
could be a complete sell out for you dates if peeps don't cancel.


travel agencies do buy blocks of rooms to sell.
if they can not unload them, they return them to the hotels a certain of number dates out.

when this happens, rooms can open up.

for some reason i thought it was 10 days prior that agencies can release back to loews and get full credit._


----------



## DoctorWhoGirl

After several wonderful trips to WDW, we have decided it's time to venture to the darkside for our next vacation to Orlando. I can't tell you how relieved I feel to see that US is not as crazy when it comes to planning every hour of the day months in advance! I've proposed to DH that we do 4 nights at RPR so that we can spend 3 days exploring the parks and enjoying the resort. Not sure who's more excited, me or the kids...and our trip is over a year away! Thank you so much for all the great info in this thread, it's the best I've seen.


----------



## Mom3girls

We arrived today around 11:30 and our room was ready. We are in T3 standard king room on level 2. I put in a request for an upper level room and she said it was possible to get one if we waited til later in the day. Gladly took the available room so we could unpack and explore the resort. The grounds are beautiful!! Soooo happy we choose RPR. Here are a few shots of our room and view. (It was a bit cloudy when we got here)


----------



## Mom3girls

I don't know why some of the pictures showed up as duplicates??  Sorry


----------



## pcstang

Mom3girls said:


> We arrived today around 11:30 and our room was ready. We are in T3 standard king room on level 2. I put in a request for an upper level room and she said it was possible to get one if we waited til later in the day. Gladly took the available room so we could unpack and explore the resort. The grounds are beautiful!! Soooo happy we choose RPR. Here are a few shots of our room and view. (It was a bit cloudy when we got here)View attachment 187743View attachment 187743 View attachment 187744 View attachment 187745 View attachment 187743 View attachment 187744 View attachment 187745 View attachment 187746 View attachment 187744


Have a great time!


----------



## Mom3girls

Thank you pcstang


----------



## crazy_for_the_dis

Returned last week from a visit to Discovery Cove, then RPR, then Disney.  Loved, loved RPR.  We bought AP's, so I'll be making some more short trips down throughout the year to take full advantage of them.  Had so much fun, and wish we were still there!  View from our room....sigh.


----------



## Mom3girls

crazy_for_the_dis said:


> Returned last week from a visit to Discovery Cove, then RPR, then Disney.  Loved, loved RPR.  We bought AP's, so I'll be making some more short trips down throughout the year to take full advantage of them.  Had so much fun, and wish we were still there!  View from our room....sigh.View attachment 188773


I know your pain!! We came back from RPR late Wednesday and CANT WAIT to go back!!!  We too bought APs so no excuse why we shouldn't go back soon


----------



## crazy_for_the_dis

My only complaint about RPR (and it is minor) is the music at the pool.  They play top 40 garbage, and to me it cheapens the whole ambiance.  It is the reason I don't really like Sea World, the terrible same musicis blasted everywhere in that park.  Universal does such a great job with theming the music perfectly in their parks, why not at their resorts?  The last time I was at HRH, it was classic rock (fitting and appropriate).  RPR should be tropical, steel drum music at the pool.  Other than this, RPR was perfect!


----------



## Mom3girls

I am calling RPR tomorrow to ask what type of mattresses they have in their rooms. That was THE best sleep we have had in a LONG time!! We have been talking of purchasing a new one and would like to get whatever type they use. Anyone ever ask?


----------



## schumigirl

Mom3girls said:


> I am calling RPR tomorrow to ask what type of mattresses they have in their rooms. That was THE best sleep we have had in a LONG time!! We have been talking of purchasing a new one and would like to get whatever type they use. Anyone ever ask?



Someone else asked this earlier in this thread........

pcstang told them it was a Stearn and Foster pillow top. 

Post no 470 on page 24.


----------



## pcstang

schumigirl said:


> Someone else asked this earlier in this thread........
> 
> pcstang told them it was a Stearn and Foster pillow top.
> 
> Post no 470 on page 24.


Yep, that's what it is, Stearns & Foster. I've been in the mattress retail industry for 14 yrs.


----------



## pcstang

Mom3girls said:


> I am calling RPR tomorrow to ask what type of mattresses they have in their rooms. That was THE best sleep we have had in a LONG time!! We have been talking of purchasing a new one and would like to get whatever type they use. Anyone ever ask?


PM me if you have any questions. Always happy to help.


----------



## Teddyman

Are there lockers for storing a few valuables in the pool area? I am spending the day after I check out at the pool while the family goes to the parks. I don't want to leave things like my phone, camera and cash at my chair when I go into the pool.


----------



## macraven

No lockers but wish they did


----------



## schumigirl

Teddyman said:


> Are there lockers for storing a few valuables in the pool area? I am spending the day after I check out at the pool while the family goes to the parks. I don't want to leave things like my phone, camera and cash at my chair when I go into the pool.



There are none around the pool area but, you could ask the fitness club.

I should say, I think they have lockers........never been in,......far too healthy for us......


----------



## johnaalexis

Hi guys, quick question! I have read a few times on different sites, that RPR only has feather pillows? I tried to call today but the line was busy each time. I'm allergic to feather pillows, so I'm trying to figure out I I need to pack my own! Thanks


----------



## macraven

I have been staying at rpr for years 

Never had a feather pillow in a king suite

If by chance they have switched to them since my last visit , at check in you can tell the front desk to have housekeeping not place feather pillows in your room

Problem solved


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> I have been staying at rpr for years
> 
> Never had a feather pillow in a king suite
> 
> If by chance they have switched to them since my last visit , at check in you can tell the front desk to have housekeeping not place feather pillows in your room
> 
> Problem solved



I wasn't sure reading this. Had to think as pillows are so comfy.........

But you're right, no feather pillows in all our stays........

But, yes, if you don't get through and have it noted on your reservation tell them at check in.


----------



## Mom3girls

Teddyman said:


> Are there lockers for storing a few valuables in the pool area? I am spending the day after I check out at the pool while the family goes to the parks. I don't want to leave things like my phone, camera and cash at my chair when I go into the pool.


There are lockers in the area adjacent to the gym. Which is right outside the pool. They told us we were welcome to use the lockers on checkout day. They were free too if you go to the desk at the fitness room, to the right is a men's bathroom and locker room and a women's bathroom and locker room. Each has showers and all the things you would need to get cleaned up before your flight home. Shampoo, conditioner, soap, shaving items, clean towels and hair dryers. Extremely clean area to freshen up before your return home


----------



## Valbot

Just got back from a weekend trip. I really enjoyed our stay at rpr. My only issue was the noise from the hallways but we also had a room on the main level and near the elevator. Other then that, great hotel and location.


----------



## schumigirl

Valbot said:


> Just got back from a weekend trip. I really enjoyed our stay at rpr. My only issue was the noise from the hallways but we also had a room on the main level and near the elevator. Other then that, great hotel and location.



Glad to hear you enjoyed your stay.........RPR is something special.......

Yep, there can be really inconsiderate folks in hallways............folks don't always consider others........


----------



## Valbot

I only minded the loud hallways on my last night, only due to having a 5am flight.
But other then that ill definitely stay here again.


----------



## bumbershoot

crazy_for_the_dis said:


> My only complaint about RPR (and it is minor) is the music at the pool.  They play top 40 garbage, and to me it cheapens the whole ambiance.  It is the reason I don't really like Sea World, the terrible same musicis blasted everywhere in that park.  Universal does such a great job with theming the music perfectly in their parks, why not at their resorts?  The last time I was at HRH, it was classic rock (fitting and appropriate).  RPR should be tropical, steel drum music at the pool.  Other than this, RPR was perfect!



Our room is facing the pool. Well, a building that blocks our view of the pool but we hear the pool.

DS is sleeping in. I'm bored. And they are playing Benny and the Jets right now. Top 40 from 40 years ago. 

I actually haven't heard any current top 40 music from our room or while we were down there. DS is a dancer so generally a current song will bring to mind onenofnhos classes/routines and neither of us has started doing choreography so, during my current stay at least, I'm confident they haven't played anything current. 

The one time we swam at HRH they weren't playing classic rock. The pools switch it up.


----------



## Laura12

Djscarlette said:


> Hello all!
> We will be staying at RPR in October for the first time. We stayed at CBBR 2 years ago when it first opened, and have stayed at Disney hotels several times. Anyway, we have always rented a stroller and had it waiting for us at bell services when we arrived from the airport, but the stroller company says RPR requires a meet and greet to pick up the stroller. I contacted the stroller company and they said RPR will make exceptions if you contact them. Has anyone had this experience renting a stroller or know why this is RPR's policy? We didn't run into this at Cabana Bay two years ago.
> 
> Thanks for your help!


We usually rent from Magic strollers for our Disney trips. This October we are doing a split trip starting at UO and are staying at RPR. When I contacted Magic Strollers they said they wouldn't deliver to RPR (won't even do the meet and greet) and that RPR has an exclusive contract with a company called Walker Mobility. It's disappointing because we've always used Magic Strollers and have had nothing but excellent service. Ultimately we decided to book with Kingdom Strollers and do the meet and greet at RPR. I'm not to sure if they make exceptions to their meet and greet rule if you aren't booking with Walker Mobility, but if I had to guess  I would say no. Fortunately the meet and greet works out for us as we are doing a relaxing pool day on the day we arrive. We are ending our trip at Disney and  can leave the stroller with the attendant at the bell stand. Hope this helps


----------



## crazy_for_the_dis

bumbershoot said:


> Our room is facing the pool. Well, a building that blocks our view of the pool but we hear the pool.
> 
> DS is sleeping in. I'm bored. And they are playing Benny and the Jets right now. Top 40 from 40 years ago.
> 
> I actually haven't heard any current top 40 music from our room or while we were down there. DS is a dancer so generally a current song will bring to mind onenofnhos classes/routines and neither of us has started doing choreography so, during my current stay at least, I'm confident they haven't played anything current.
> 
> The one time we swam at HRH they weren't playing classic rock. The pools switch it up.



Maybe we hit a bad week?  Last time we were at HRH, it was classic rock and some 80's mixed in. I actually like Benny and the Jets!!  RPR was loud, what I refer to as kid music.  Not relaxing.  I like new music, just more alternative maybe.  We only go to Sea World for a few hours since it is free with Discovery Cove (which was awesome as always this trip, DC never disappoints).  But I always can't wait to leave Sea World because of the music.  It is like trying to force a party atmosphere where there is none.

 It was the one thing I preferred more about the Poly this trip, the subtle themed music all around the resort.  I'm a sucker for steel drums and soothing island music.  Otherwise, I preferred our 2 nights at RPR over the 4 at the Poly.

My daughter did dance too!  Competitive for about 9 years.  Where we lived, the routines were never to songs I knew.  They were usually some obscure acoustical song, especially lyrical and contemporary.  But they were all very cool!  I always wondered how the studio found them!  I miss those times, but don't miss the cost!


----------



## Djscarlette

Laura12 said:


> We usually rent from Magic strollers for our Disney trips. This October we are doing a split trip starting at UO and are staying at RPR. When I contacted Magic Strollers they said they wouldn't deliver to RPR (won't even do the meet and greet) and that RPR has an exclusive contract with a company called Walker Mobility. It's disappointing because we've always used Magic Strollers and have had nothing but excellent service. Ultimately we decided to book with Kingdom Strollers and do the meet and greet at RPR. I'm not to sure if they make exceptions to their meet and greet rule if you aren't booking with Walker Mobility, but if I had to guess  I would say no. Fortunately the meet and greet works out for us as we are doing a relaxing pool day on the day we arrive. We are ending our trip at Disney and  can leave the stroller with the attendant at the bell stand. Hope this helps



I called RPR and they said there was no problem having the stroller delivered to the hotel for us to pick up. No meet and greet required.


----------



## bumbershoot

crazy_for_the_dis said:


> My daughter did dance too! Competitive for about 9 years. Where we lived, the routines were never to songs I knew. They were usually some obscure acoustical song, especially lyrical and contemporary.



Lucky!

He's non competitive but they do go to a convention each year, and he's gone to Dancerpalooza twice now, and it's always Bieber and Macklemore and everything else modern with the occasional foray into older music depending on the Tap teacher.

In his classes it's modern music but through Kids Bop to make sure there's no naughtiness.


I like Benny and the Jets, too.  


If you're in room 3236 (or any of the nearby or up and down rooms) wow is it loud at 11pm when they boom out that the pool is closed.


----------



## TellTheHubbyLater

We arrive tomorrow evening...first time at RPR. Sooooo excited!!! Slightly concerned about weather for flight purposes. The awesomeness of it all overshadows that though  
If Thursday is a wash out and we don't do the parks, what else can we do at the resort or local area that would be indoors? We have a 16, 9, and 2 year old.
Thanks!!


----------



## bumbershoot

If the airport/airline isn't posting about the ability to change your flights, it means they aren't worried about the weather.  Keep an eye on those sites, and be prepared to leave early if needed.

I wouldn't worry about Thursday at all at this point.


----------



## PrincessWithABlaster

DH and I are trying to decide between T1 and T3 for our Nov trip.  We are leaning toward T3.  We have a water view room but based on the google view, there is 'water' (ie swamp) on the back side of T3.  Are you guaranteed to be facing the pool or main waterway that the boats travel (so toward IOA) if you have a water view in T3 or is there a way to request that on a room request?


----------



## macraven

Pool is one of the water views 

The other water views you mentioned can be a possibility when you request T3 water view and not standard view 

There are only so many rooms that face the pool
If those are occupied, the other water views will be filled


----------



## Welcome Home

I keep thinking that I read somewhere that there is good take out pizza.  Am I imagining that?


----------



## macraven

I always get take out pizza from jakes at rpr


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> I always get take out pizza from jakes at rpr



Jake's and Sal's have two of the best onsite pizzas at Universal!


----------



## macraven

Last year jakes took my favorite pizza off the menu

All I had to do was ask if they could make the pizza with ham, bacon and pineapple they same way as they had it on the menu the year before


They did but had a short wait for it


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Last year jakes took my favorite pizza off the menu
> 
> All I had to do was ask if they could make the pizza with ham, bacon and pineapple they same way as they had it on the menu the year before
> 
> 
> They did but had a short wait for it



We were the same! 

We usually custom make our pizza's every year as I don't like the sausage........I had chicken, pepperoni, jalapeños and pineapple one time.........no issues for them to do this........

May have this our first night this year if we don't decide to have sushi in Orchids.........decisions!


----------



## macraven

Just so all know there is a small take out charge at jakes if you order it to go

If you are dining there and want to take your unfinished food with you when you leave, there is no take out charge 

Think I paid maybe $2 for take out box

I called from my room and went down to pick it up 
This was cheaper than having it as room service
Room service charges are higher than I want to pay


And picking it up yourself is quicker


----------



## mickeyluv'r

Dear Shumgirl, please add to the top of this thread that CL access ends at 3pm on your check out day at RP.  This is kind of important because WDW CL's give guests access until the lounge closes on check-out day.  Other hotels we've tried vary on this point.  We made the mistake of assuming that since other hotels do it, and our EP's were good until park close,- that our US CL access would continue through the appetizers. 

We even asked the CL staff if we could come back for appetizers, and they said we could! So we were kind of surprised to discover that our access keys didn't work! We talked to the front desk, and they confirmed that access ends.  Their reply was that they felt guests only pay for access until 11am check-out, but they extend CL access though mid-day beverages as a courtesy. 

Now we know!


----------



## macraven

We don't do changes until we have throughly checked new info out

So no notice can be listed on stickies yet

But thank you for telling us of a change you went through


We do make updations all the time and  appreciate when viewers share with us


I had some friends that just returned from their stay but their access key was valid for club level after the checked out 

They had a late flight of 8 pm and hung out in the club lounge until they left for mco

They did not mention anything to me of the change you went through 

But then, our conversation was more of park fun 

I always get a late check out time and set it up when I arrive 
It is one of the YouFirst platinum perks

I do evening flights and enjoy relaxing in the room for the afternoon


So are you ready to start planning your next trip!?

Hope all your other trips will be as swell as this one was


----------



## schumigirl

mac........that's been our experience too.

We have seen folks extend their time in there due to late flights. Friends flights were 9pm leaving MCO back to the UK, they were allowed to access CL till they left also. 

So, not a hard and fast rule it seems.


----------



## bumbershoot

mickeyluv'r said:


> We even asked the CL staff if we could come back for appetizers, and they said we could!



If the staff in the lounge said you could, then that is the staff's policy. 



mickeyluv'r said:


> We talked to the front desk, and they confirmed that access ends.



Since what they said is opposite of what the people on the lounge said, I wouldn't listen. 

Did you knock on the lounge door?


----------



## macraven

Op had stated the TM in the club lounge said they could return after they checked out

But their hotel key to access the 7 th floor was deactivated
So they could not get access to it

They went to the lobby desk for a new hotel card that allowed them to the 7th floor


----------



## mickeyluv'r

Bumpershoot, I think you missed a few details, but I will clarify:

I should have added that we also talked to a manager.  I don't recall the exact wording of his title, but we were told that he was the concierge level manager, and we had to wait a solid 5minutes for him to get to the lobby.  He gave us the third degree.  I posted this so others could avoid the kind of treatment we experienced.

He asked us for the name of the staff member who told us we could return. We said we didn't recall; he pressed further, "Was it was a man or a woman?"  He said was going to talk to them, and that the chef only stocks enough food for their *paid* guests. They expect guests to leave by noon at the latest. 

We countered that EP goes until park close, so we thought it reasonable to think CL also went until 9pm. 

That is when he finally said he would make a one time exception for us. I don't recall his exact wording, but he implied we were taking food from someone else, and that we weren't supposed to ask anything of the lounge staff.

We are youfirst members, but didn't request late check out, because we transferred to a different US hotel.


----------



## macraven

If you already booked another of the onsite hotels, why did you return to the hotel you checked out from ?

I was under the impression you went to club to relax until you left for a flight

I would have to reread your post about that as looks like I had the wrong impression

Sometimes I scan thru threads quickly and guess that is what I did here, my mistake


----------



## mickeyluv'r

macraven said:


> I had some friends that just returned from their stay but their access key was valid for club level after the checked out
> 
> They had a late flight of 8 pm and hung out in the club lounge until they left for mco
> 
> They did not mention anything to me of the change you went through



If they entered the lounge before 3pm and stayed in the lounge, then they would not have encountered the same situation we did.  We also didn't specifically request late check out. We did our best to get out of the room before 8am.
***
US/Loews service is a bit quirky at times.  Most of the staff are VERY warm and friendly, especially the lounge staff! 

But the few times we've encountered problems, the staff has often been unprofessional and snippy.

Like I once called to modify a reservation. I was well before the cancelation date.  The reservationist was downright snippy. No people skills at all.

There have been other incidents as well, where the hotel staff didn't communicate with each other, then took it out on us. I get the impression they are not getting enough resolution training.

I'm sure we'll go back, but we don't currently have any plans.


----------



## schumigirl

mickeyluv'r said:


> If they entered the lounge before 3pm and stayed in the lounge, then they would not have encountered the same situation we did.  We also didn't specifically request late check out. We did our best to get out of the room before 8am.
> ***
> US/Loews service is a bit quirky at times.  Most of the staff are VERY warm and friendly, especially the lounge staff!
> 
> But the few times we've encountered problems, the staff has often been unprofessional and snippy.
> 
> Like I once called to modify a reservation. I was well before the cancelation date.  The reservationist was downright snippy. No people skills at all.



I don't doubt you, but I have to say that wasn't what we or people we know experienced. 

We moved in and out of the Club Lounge after usual check out time. Now, whether that was unusual I'm not sure but we've never had that issue and as I said friends who are from the UK have had the same experience as us. 

It's a shame you came across snippy staff.........thankfully in all our visits we haven't experienced anything like that at RPR. Never dealt with Loews staff.


----------



## damo

We should try to get a definitive answer on that club situation because it does come up quite a bit.  Maybe while all the peeps are down during HHN, someone can talk to the hotel manager about it.


----------



## schumigirl

damo said:


> We should try to get a definitive answer on that club situation because it does come up quite a bit.  Maybe while all the peeps are down during HHN, someone can talk to the hotel manager about it.



It could even be just down to how busy or not busy they are.........


----------



## mickeyluv'r

macraven said:


> If you already booked another of the onsite hotels, why did you return to the hotel you checked out from ?
> 
> I was under the impression you went to club to relax until you left for a flight
> 
> I would have to reread your post about that as looks like I had the wrong impression
> 
> Sometimes I scan thru threads quickly and guess that is what I did here, my mistake


I'm not sure how I was unclear.

Every August morning we aim to be in the parks during the coolest hours, and crowds are light. 

Why return to RP? It was our last chance to visit RP's lounge. WDW's CL's allow access until 10pm closing, and Express Pass continues until 9pm. 

A glass of lemonade and a little lettuce didn't seem like a big deal to us.


----------



## mickeyluv'r

damo said:


> We should try to get a definitive answer on that club situation because it does come up quite a bit.  Maybe while all the peeps are down during HHN, someone can talk to the hotel manager about it.



That would be great. I have lots of experience working with the public, so I try hard to be a good guest. I try hard to give staff the benefit of the doubt, because I know how difficult the public can be.  

We aren't out to break any rules, that's why we asked if we could return.


----------



## patster734

Hi everyone.  I'm back to the dark side!  I just booked a RPR garden view room from Dec. 7th to the 11th for Lisa and me.  We're very excited.  We haven't stayed on property at UO since 2012.  It's great to be back.  Thought about booking Sapphire Falls but we couldn't pass up EP.  Also looking forward to all of the new stuff since our last visit:  King Kong, the new Hulk, NBC Sports Grill and Brew, and the Toothsome Chocolate Emporium.


----------



## schumigirl

patster734 said:


> Hi everyone.  I'm back to the dark side!  I just booked a RPR garden view room from Dec. 7th to the 11th for Lisa and me.  We're very excited.  We haven't stayed on property at UO since 2012.  It's great to be back.  Thought about booking Sapphire Falls but we couldn't pass up EP.  Also looking forward to all of the new stuff since our last visit:  King Kong, the new Hulk, NBC Sports Grill and Brew, and the Toothsome Chocolate Emporium.



Hey..........nice to see you back again.........been a while!

EP is hard to pass up.......and yep, been a few changes.........


----------



## damo

mickeyluv'r said:


> That would be great. I have lots of experience working with the public, so I try hard to be a good guest. I try hard to give staff the benefit of the doubt, because I know how difficult the public can be.
> 
> We aren't out to break any rules, that's why we asked if we could return.



Of course!  It is just frustrating when there doesn't seem to be a clear policy.


----------



## macraven

patster734 said:


> Hi everyone.  I'm back to the dark side!  I just booked a RPR garden view room from Dec. 7th to the 11th for Lisa and me.  We're very excited.  We haven't stayed on property at UO since 2012.  It's great to be back.  Thought about booking Sapphire Falls but we couldn't pass up EP.  Also looking forward to all of the new stuff since our last visit:  King Kong, the new Hulk, NBC Sports Grill and Brew, and the Toothsome Chocolate Emporium.




Thrilled you stop in here homie!!
Glad you are here 

Was it the year before last we ran into each other in the bus?
Are you doing split stay this year?

You'll have the bestest trip at rph 
Tell Lisa I said hey !


----------



## macraven

I'm always thrilled when friends I have met over the years drop in at the darkside forums


Brings back special memories!


----------



## patster734

macraven said:


> Thrilled you stop in here homie!!
> Glad you are here
> 
> Was it the year before last we ran into each other in the bus?
> Are you doing split stay this year?
> 
> You'll have the bestest trip at rph
> Tell Lisa I said hey !



Thanks, Mac.

I believe we crossed paths last year at the bus stop at All Star Sports.

Yes.  Our trip in December is a split stay, with the first 4 days at Disney's CSR, and the second 4 days at RPR.

Next week, we have a 4 night stay at Disney YC for the Food & Wine Festival.  No HHNs for us this year.

I relayed your hi to Lisa, and she says hi back.  ☺


----------



## macraven

Yes I do remember last year 

I started talking to Lisa while in the line for the bus  and you turned around 

Kind of like, oh ! There you are. Lol
I'll be at the motherland this month also
Food and wine is kewl !


----------



## patster734

macraven said:


> Yes I do remember last year
> 
> I started talking to Lisa while in the line for the bus  and you turned around
> 
> Kind of like, oh ! There you are. Lol
> I'll be at the motherland this month also
> Food and wine is kewl !



Lol.  Yep, that's how I recall it too.  

We're at the motherland from Sept. 21 to the 25th.


----------



## macraven

I'll be missing you
I arrive on the 27th

Boo hoo....


----------



## HappyGrape

thanks to shumigril for putting this thread together! very helpful


----------



## macraven

Today is schumigirl 's birthday


----------



## Mom3girls

Happy Birthday schumigirl!!!!


----------



## pattyw

macraven said:


> Today is schumigirl 's birthday



HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!


----------



## patster734

Happy birthday, Schumigirl!!


----------



## HappyGrape

Happy Birthday schumigirl


----------



## schumigirl

HappyGrape said:


> thanks to shumigril for putting this thread together! very helpful



You're very welcome...........glad you've found it useful.......


----------



## schumigirl

Wow.......thanks for all the birthday wishes........that is so nice!!!


----------



## babesboo99

HAPPY BIRTHDAY SHUMGIRL!!!!   Thank you for everything you do on these boards.....


----------



## schumigirl

babesboo99 said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY SHUMGIRL!!!!   Thank you for everything you do on these boards.....




Thank you babesboo.........so nice of you to say...........


----------



## Ruth B

schumigirl said:


> Wow.......thanks for all the birthday wishes........that is so nice!!!


Happy Birthday to you. Hope your having a lovely day.


----------



## schumigirl

Ruth B said:


> Happy Birthday to you. Hope your having a lovely day.



Thanks Ruth.........yep, quiet but nice day........will celebrate properly in Orlando........


----------



## DevonsDisneyMom

So a few quick questions...  We were originally booked at HRH, but had to switch our travel dates so now we are at Royal Pacific.  Few questions....  One refridges are standard in the rooms, correct?  Need to be able to keep milk cold for the baby....  Milk, where can I buy it at the resort?  So are there no tubs in the rooms now?  Just stand up showers?  This could be interesting with bathing a 1 year old!  Thanks


----------



## pcstang

DevonsDisneyMom said:


> So a few quick questions...  We were originally booked at HRH, but had to switch our travel dates so now we are at Royal Pacific.  Few questions....  One refridges are standard in the rooms, correct?  Need to be able to keep milk cold for the baby....  Milk, where can I buy it at the resort?  So are there no tubs in the rooms now?  Just stand up showers?  This could be interesting with bathing a 1 year old!  Thanks


Yes to fridges. Dont know the answer to the rest of your questions, sorry.


----------



## macraven

A few rooms have the tub shower but not sure which type of rooms


----------



## cmarsh31

*happydance* Kept checking and was able to get the 3rd night we needed at RPR (originally 2 nights at RP and one at SF - now all 3 at RP) for the same standard room, AP rate! Now we just have to hope that we don't have to switch rooms for the last night (she linked our reservations but no guarantee).


----------



## macraven

Great news!


----------



## Mom3girls

DevonsDisneyMom said:


> So a few quick questions...  We were originally booked at HRH, but had to switch our travel dates so now we are at Royal Pacific.  Few questions....  One refridges are standard in the rooms, correct?  Need to be able to keep milk cold for the baby....  Milk, where can I buy it at the resort?  So are there no tubs in the rooms now?  Just stand up showers?  This could be interesting with bathing a 1 year old!  Thanks


 We were booked in a standard king room in mid Aug and we had a tub shower


----------



## jenhum

We have decided to upgrade from CBBR to RPR- yay! I'm mourning the loss of space, but excited about the proximity to the parks and the Express Pass.

2 questions:

1. Is there actually room for a twin blow up bed? We have a toddler sized one too, and DD8 has to curl up a bit but she'd be fine on it. I've seen the room pictures and it doesn't seem like there is enough room in between the bed and window- where would it go? I'd rather avoid the $25/night cot charge, but DD8 is a ninja in her sleep and I won't get any rest if we share a bed.

2. Is there a convenience type shop in RPR? Just looking to buy milk and maybe some granola bars for a quick in room breakfast.


----------



## macraven

Yes the gift shop in the lobby has milk and other edibles

Go into the shop and once in front of the register desk look to the left of it for food and med items

When I took 3 of my boys we used a blow up bed
Stick it against the wall when we left the room in the daytime
Housekeeping could move it around to make the beds then

We placed it on the floor by the bed and wall
It fit fine


----------



## jenhum

Awesome, thanks macraven!


----------



## babesboo99

So happy we are able to stay at RPR we did go to a standard room though but we figured we would rather have the EP during our trip Oct 23rd - Oct 27th . I guess I'm wondering what kind of views can I expect or is there anything I can request


----------



## macraven

_you can request high or low floor, tower preference, close to elevator, far from elevator, etc..._


----------



## cmarsh31

One week from TODAY we'll be checking in!


----------



## Mom3girls

We have just under 12 weeks left and I'm already sooooo excited!!!


----------



## Mom3girls

cmarsh31 said:


> One week from TODAY we'll be checking in!


 Where will you be staying?


----------



## cmarsh31

Mom3girls said:


> Where will you be staying?



RPR of course!


----------



## Joeandthekids

schumigirl said:


> *RPR is literally less than 10 minutes walk from the parks. The path is beautifully kept and is a very pleasant walk.
> 
> You can of course take the boat. The boat dock is located nearest T3 and boats are regular. They start 1 hour before EE and run till 2.30am.
> Last boat leaves City Walk at 2:00 am.  Very nice little ride too. The boat captains will usually regale you with tales and also give you information about parks closing time too.
> 
> Boats won't run if there is lightning within a 5 mile radius.
> 
> You will have your bag searched entering boat or on the path if you walk.
> 
> There are also Rickshaws waiting. These guys work only for tips. No set charge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MAIN ENTRANCE AREAS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> LOBBY AND ORCHIDS LOUNGE AREAS*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> POOL AREA*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *POOL VIEWS FROM T3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> POOL VIEWS FROM T1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHILDCARE..........
> 
> Royal Pacific has the Mariners Club for children.
> 
> It's a supervised activity centre if parents want a night off from the little ones. They have arts and crafts tables, computer desks, story time and other activities. Trained staff will supervise toilet trained children aged 4 - 14.
> 
> Hours are 5pm - 11.30 Sunday till Thursday and 5pm to Midnight Friday's and Saturdays.
> 
> $15 per hour, per child and $15 per meal.
> 
> Reservations call 407-503-3200
> 
> 
> *



Great info!!


----------



## Mom3girls

cmarsh31 said:


> RPR of course!



Us too


----------



## cocofifi

I apologize if I scanned over this information. Are the standard king bed rooms limited to a particular tower or section, or are they spread throughout? Thanks for any input.


----------



## macraven

_They are throughout all 3 towers and floors_


----------



## wsssup

Hi guys.
Can anyone comment on the Island dinning room evening character meal that Royal does?

Its available on a wed night which will be my daughters bday but i haven't seen too many good reviews with many people saying only a few characters show up and sometimes none at all.

If its no good might just stick with the superstar character breakfast.
Cheers


----------



## wsssup

Mom3girls said:


> We have just under 12 weeks left and I'm already sooooo excited!!!


Your around the same time as us then. Just hit 11 weeks to go. Not long now


----------



## macraven

_when i have done a character dining at Islands, it had two characters.

same for the breakfast character that was at rprp


maybe some people assume there will be many character present but usually it is not.
_
_you order off the regular menu at Island and the couple of characters are there to walk around the room, pose for pictures and visit each table individually._


----------



## wsssup

macraven said:


> _when i have done a character dining at Islands, it had two characters.
> 
> same for the breakfast character that was at rprp
> 
> 
> maybe some people assume there will be many character present but usually it is not.
> _
> _you order off the regular menu at Island and the couple of characters are there to walk around the room, pose for pictures and visit each table individually._


Thanks for the info.

Think we will just stick with the Superstar breakfast at Universal.


----------



## macraven

wsssup said:


> Thanks for the info.
> 
> Think we will just stick with the Superstar breakfast at Universal.



_that character breakfast has many and great characters and all love it.
many say the food was pretty good also.

those character breakfast is all about the characters and food is secondary.


the evening character dining is all about the food and the characters are there for light enjoyment of the diners.
meet and greet, take a few pictures and the characters move on to the next table._


----------



## babesboo99

Very Happy this morning  just sent the fax to pay off our hotel for our upcoming trip in October Can I call later to get the receipt that the hotel was paid off that way when I check in I will have a copy just in case....
          Just got off the phone and they sent me an email with the full payment so when we check in all we have to pay is the parking so happy.. can't wait to stay at RPR for the 1st time


----------



## kittylady1972

We just got a great APH rate on ONE night at RPR in November so we are excited to try out this resort!  We just did a trip back in June and stayed at Portofino Bay, but this time around we wanted to try a new resort.  This is probably our last visit to Universal for a while but since we only plan to spend ONE day at the parks this trip before moving to our Disney resort, I thought it would be best to have FOTL passes.  We are totally surprising the kids with this stay.


----------



## cmarsh31

Tomorrow, tomorrow! We'll be there tomorrow!


----------



## macraven

Yaaaaaaaaaa!!!


----------



## HaileeB

Hi! This thread is so helpful! So as far as beds go, do I have to request a rollaway, even if I booked the room for 5 guests? They know how many will be in the room, but nowhere on the web site does it say I need to request a bed for the 5th person. I assumed they would just put the extra bed in the room for us  

Thanks for your help!


----------



## damo

HaileeB said:


> Hi! This thread is so helpful! So as far as beds go, do I have to request a rollaway, even if I booked the room for 5 guests? They know how many will be in the room, but nowhere on the web site does it say I need to request a bed for the 5th person. I assumed they would just put the extra bed in the room for us
> 
> Thanks for your help!



Yes you do.  Some people bring air mattresses.


----------



## macraven

The rollaway bed is not free
It has a nightly charge of $25 + tax

Bring an air mattress and call star service from your room phone for blankets, pillows, linens etc to make a pallet on the floor

Star services is a free service


----------



## Minnesota!

Just booked our first Universal trip!!!  We are going the first week of December - staying 4 nights at RPR.

Few questions!

1) Is there a crowd calendar like I use for WDW?
2) What is the best way to get from MCO?
3) I don't care what section of the hotel our room is in, but I would prefer upper floor - how would I request that?
4) Our flight doesn't land until almost midnight....how is check in that late? 

Hit me with anything and everything a Universal virgin needs to know!


----------



## Karel

Going beginning of December. Our plane won't get in till late and we may not make it to the hotel until midnight. Do I need to let them know? 

Should I ask for a particular room? We booked standard but might see about an upgrade when we get there. 

Thanks.


----------



## macraven

When you booked,did you include arrival date in the booking ?

Or a notation you will be doing a late check in as your flight will be around midnight

You can call and have items listed on your ressie such as midnight arrival so arriving at hotel at 1:00 am and prefer high floor


----------



## macraven

Doesn't Josh have a section for UO ?

I know one major site has a paid planning schedule but sometimes can be off slightly 

I use private car service

Also available is taxi, and Star shuttle or rental car

UO hotels charge for parking so rental car could end up costing more

UT has decent ticket prices
Sign up for UO mailings on their website as they do special ticket sells at times

I'm at rpr now and using iPhone so excuse the typos...


For me rpr is my home away from home


----------



## cmarsh31

We're back! While we confirmed we are Disney, not US, people on this trip, RPR was outstanding! Our room was lovely, beds comfortable, pool was great. We enjoyed the Orchid Cafe for a late dinner one night and the Islands character breakfast was a lot of fun - my kids LOVED seeing Gru and Kevin!


----------



## macraven

cmarsh31 said:


> We're back! While we confirmed we are Disney, not US, people on this trip, RPR was outstanding! Our room was lovely, beds comfortable, pool was great. We enjoyed the Orchid Cafe for a late dinner one night and the Islands character breakfast was a lot of fun - my kids LOVED seeing Gru and Kevin!





cmarsh31 said:


> We're back! While we confirmed we are Disney, not US, people on this trip, RPR was outstanding! Our room was lovely, beds comfortable, pool was great. We enjoyed the Orchid Cafe for a late dinner one night and the Islands character breakfast was a lot of fun - my kids LOVED seeing Gru and Kevin!



Thanks for sharing with us

Nice to read it was a good darkside stay and fun for all!


----------



## babesboo99

We are staying in a standard room from Oct 23rd - Oct 27th. I guess my questions are  what tower would you request?  we do like the closeness of the pathway but we would also like to take the boat a few times since we never have. I was also looking in past threads do some standard rooms have park view not a priority though .  I guess nothing is really that far away.


----------



## pcstang

babesboo99 said:


> We are staying in a standard room from Oct 23rd - Oct 27th. I guess my questions are  what tower would you request?  we do like the closeness of the pathway but we would also like to take the boat a few times since we never have. I was also looking in past threads do some standard rooms have park view not a priority though .  I guess nothing is really that far away.


Tower 1 or 3


----------



## macraven

Ditto

T1 or T3


----------



## babesboo99

To all who are at Universal stay safe.. hoping it won't impact me to much in 2 week.


----------



## macraven

Weather will be back to normal in two weeks


I expect wind and rain to begin strongly early Friday morning 
Saturday would have rain 

Sunday on wesh channel states rain at times and no mention of wind

But none of us will really know until Matthew makes an appearance 

From what has been reported earlier, late Thursday night / early Friday morning,  Matthew could hit ground and the weather will reflect it

Assume hard heavy rain/wind during that period 

After it has happened, the clean up process will start

Would think you should be good when you arrive

I have been in Florida a week after some hurricanes and even with the clean up to be done, had a great vacation


----------



## babesboo99

Stay safe


----------



## saskdw

Minnesota! said:


> Just booked our first Universal trip!!!  We are going the first week of December - staying 4 nights at RPR.
> 
> Few questions!
> 
> 
> 4) Our flight doesn't land until almost midnight....how is check in that late?
> 
> Hit me with anything and everything a Universal virgin needs to know!



We checked in around 11pm on our trip last December and the check-in experience was outstanding. The lady at the desk did a great job as did bell services. The nice thing is there you have their full attention as they aren't busy at that time of night.


----------



## Minnesota!

saskdw said:


> We checked in around 11pm on our trip last December and the check-in experience was outstanding. The lady at the desk did a great job as did bell services. The nice thing is there you have their full attention as they aren't busy at that time of night.



Perfect!  How did you guys get from MCO to the hotel (if you flew in).  I am looking up all options and....I am so spoiled by DME that I am balking at the $$$$ it costs to get 12 miles to USO!


----------



## saskdw

Minnesota! said:


> Perfect!  How did you guys get from MCO to the hotel (if you flew in).  I am looking up all options and....I am so spoiled by DME that I am balking at the $$$$ it costs to get 12 miles to USO!



I'm not sure if I'm allowed to post this link here or not, so Mod remove if against the rules.

We use Gene Tau:

http://taxi-mco.com/Drivers/Eugene Tau.htm

Gene is a really nice older gentleman that owns his own SUV. We met him years ago and use him whenever we don't use DME. He's a great guy with lots of knowledge of the area and lots of stories to tell. I think he charges a flat rate of $55 from the airport to RPR. He drives a big Suburban so lots of room. Most importantly he is reliable and trustworthy.


----------



## cmarsh31

Minnesota! said:


> Perfect!  How did you guys get from MCO to the hotel (if you flew in).  I am looking up all options and....I am so spoiled by DME that I am balking at the $$$$ it costs to get 12 miles to USO!



We got a great deal on a car rental - total (with taxes, and everything) was $73 for 4 days, 3 nights of parking - $141 total. We didn't check any luggage, so from touch-down to room was under an hour!


----------



## thepicklebee

We just checked in for two nights before we pop over to Disney. I have to tell you... the pictures don't do this place justice. It's lovely. (And don't tell Mickey, but it is far nicer than similar priced Disney hotels). And yes, we checked in at 2 am and check in was great. Complimentary back scratcher? Yes, please!


----------



## schumigirl

thepicklebee said:


> We just checked in for two nights before we pop over to Disney. I have to tell you... the pictures don't do this place justice. It's lovely. (And don't tell Mickey, but it is far nicer than similar priced Disney hotels). And yes, we checked in at 2 am and check in was great. Complimentary back scratcher? Yes, please!



Glad to hear you're enjoying RPR so much..........it is beautiful! Well, we may be a little biased but so nice to hear from folks.......

Yes, backscratcher is nice! Hope you enjoy your time there...........


----------



## starousse

Just booked two nights 12/1-12/3 as a pre-cruise trip with the family. I booked a standard room and will be requesting an upper floor once paid in full. I see you guys said either Tower 1 or 3 is best. Can I ask what is the difference between the two? Thanks.


----------



## schumigirl

Not much really, everything is quite close together at RPR.

T1 is closer for the walking path,  T3 is closer to boat dock.


----------



## babesboo99

We might be arriving late Saturday night we have reservations on the 23rd till the 27th my question is will they let us stay in the lobby or our car ? If we tell them we arrived early would we have to pay for parking that night really didn't want to spend another 100 on a hotel for only a few hours.


----------



## schumigirl

babesboo99 said:


> We might be arriving late Saturday night we have reservations on the 23rd till the 27th my question is will they let us stay in the lobby or our car ? If we tell them we arrived early would we have to pay for parking that night really didn't want to spend another 100 on a hotel for only a few hours.



If your car arrives before midnight on the 22nd I imagine you'll be charged the extra nights parking fee as the fee starts one minute after midnight. Talk to them about it. 

I have no clue really, but folks are around the lobby area during the night as folks do check in 24 hours..........so you'd probably be ok to sit and wait till you can check in.


----------



## babesboo99

schumigirl said:


> If your car arrives before midnight on the 22nd I imagine you'll be charged the extra nights parking fee as the fee starts one minute after midnight. Talk to them about it.
> 
> I have no clue really, but folks are around the lobby area during the night as folks do check in 24 hours..........so you'd probably be ok to sit and wait till you can check in.




Thank you  , it's a just in case looks like we are leaving a day early and I wanted to see what might happen if we arrived early.


----------



## macraven

saskdw said:


> I'm not sure if I'm allowed to post this link here or not, so Mod remove if against the rules.
> 
> We use Gene Tau:
> 
> http://taxi-mco.com/Drivers/Eugene Tau.htm
> 
> Gene is a really nice older gentleman that owns his own SUV. We met him years ago and use him whenever we don't use DME. He's a great guy with lots of knowledge of the area and lots of stories to tell. I think he charges a flat rate of $55 from the airport to RPR. He drives a big Suburban so lots of room. Most importantly he is reliable and trustworthy.




Not a problem
Always good to let readers know of options they can use

I use Tony Hinds and his prices are lower

When I am traveling, I prefer to use local business to help support them

The large companies will always be around but not the small independent business man

We all have options and when you find a transportation company you like, it is good to use them

Thank you for sharing another company that is an option for our readers


----------



## babesboo99

Just called RPR and they were very nice and friendly and they said if we arrived early they would not charge us the extra $22 and we can stay in the lobby or car but if our room is ready after midnight we can check in . They assign rooms about 5 days prior I am guessing. thank you to everyone on here it has been a great help.


----------



## schumigirl

babesboo99 said:


> Just called RPR and they were very nice and friendly and they said if we arrived early they would not charge us the extra $22 and we can stay in the lobby or car but if our room is ready after midnight we can check in . They assign rooms about 5 days prior I am guessing. thank you to everyone on here it has been a great help.



That's excellent. I did wonder if they would waive the charge if you explained, glad to hear they will.......

Won't be long now........


----------



## macraven

That is good news !


----------



## babesboo99

Can't wait first time staying here so we are all excited especially since now we will have the EP ..


----------



## Mom3girls

When are your dates???


----------



## Mom3girls

Duh disregard my last post!! Didn't realize you were the original poster  I really wanted to go the 23rd-27th too! The 23rd is my oldest daughters birthday and the 27th is my husbands birthday. Unfortunately our college and high school schedules won't allow it


----------



## babesboo99

Mom3girls said:


> Duh disregard my last post!! Didn't realize you were the original poster  I really wanted to go the 23rd-27th too! The 23rd is my oldest daughters birthday and the 27th is my husbands birthday. Unfortunately our college and high school schedules won't allow it



We love going in the Fall since the kids are still in elementary we figured how often are we going to get this chance so we are taking them out  and having family fun for 2 weeks in Orlando.  After Universal on to Disney.


----------



## catfan98

I'm going to call when I get off of work but just wondering, does anyone how RPR deals with a room upgrade request?  As in, if you have a standard view room and want to upgrade to a water view, will they cancel the whole reservation and you have to rebook?  Or can they just upgrade on your current reservation and you pay the difference for the first night deposit?


----------



## babesboo99

catfan98 said:


> I'm going to call when I get off of work but just wondering, does anyone how RPR deals with a room upgrade request?  As in, if you have a standard view room and want to upgrade to a water view, will they cancel the whole reservation and you have to rebook?  Or can they just upgrade on your current reservation and you pay the difference for the first night deposit?



We had a water view room but had to cancel and went to standard  room since it's in the same hotel they move over your payments to the other room. Now if you were switching hotels they would then have to cancel and rebook.


----------



## catfan98

babesboo99 said:


> We had a water view room but had to cancel and went to standard  room since it's in the same hotel they move over your payments to the other room. Now if you were switching hotels they would then have to cancel and rebook.



Awesome!  Thank you!


----------



## jack presley

Has anyone got a picture of the menu for the Orchid Court Breakfast bar? Just curious to see the prices etc.


----------



## schumigirl

Here you go.........all food links are in damo's thread in the stickies.........

https://d3opdn976v5yna.cloudfront.net/1221620750/cms/pressroom/orchid_breakfast_menu.pdf


----------



## jack presley

That's brilliant. Thanks very much!


----------



## Charade67

Hello. New here. I tried to read through this thread, but it is late and I am very sleepy.  I am seriously considering spending my 50th birthday at Universal.  I am looking at room options. Normally I would go for the least expensive, but my hey, it will be my birthday, so why not splurge a little? 
We will be a party of 2 adults and one teenager. Our last Universal trip was in 2013 and I think we stayed at a Sea World property. 
If I understand correctly:
1.if we booked a standard king room at RPR we would need a roll away for the third person, but if we got a suite then there would be a sofa bed.
2. It is a short walk from the hotel to the theme parks.
3. There is no free shuttle from the airport to the hotel like WDW has?

Anything else I should know?


----------



## macraven

No free shuttle

But there is a paid shuttle you can book 

Other choices would be private car service, taxi, etc

You can rent a roll away bed for $25 per night
Or have star service provide you with linens to make a pallet on the floor for sleeping

Suites have the pull out sofa 

Walk to the park from rpr could be 6-7 minutes


----------



## CalKhat

babesboo99 said:


> We love going in the Fall since the kids are still in elementary we figured how often are we going to get this chance so we are taking them out  and having family fun for 2 weeks in Orlando.  After Universal on to Disney.



Hahaha- I'm taking two high schoolers out of school to go. On Junior and 1 Senior. Is that a no-no? They aren't my kids...


----------



## CalKhat

We are arriving Sunday the 23rd and I completely forgot to put in a room request. It's too late now, isn't it? Will we be at the end of the hall in T2 now?


----------



## macraven

Not that many put in for room requests

If you want, call the hotel and make a request today


----------



## CalKhat

Thanks, I'll give them a call. It can't hurt, right?


----------



## macraven

Right  !


----------



## babesboo99

CalKhat said:


> We are arriving Sunday the 23rd and I completely forgot to put in a room request. It's too late now, isn't it? Will we be at the end of the hall in T2 now?



We arrive on the 23rd as well but will probably be there late saturday night since we are driving from NY. I put in room requests but I'm calling today to make sure they have them down and to ask them about birthday buttons we are celebrating our twins 10th birthday while down at universal and disney .


----------



## macraven

Wishing calkhat and babesboo safe travels and they get the bestest room in the hotel



Have fun homies !!


----------



## jack presley

Charade67 said:


> 1.if we booked a standard king room at RPR we would need a roll away for the third person, but if we got a suite then there would be a sofa bed.



I've stayed there 3 times now and stayed in a standard room each time. There's always been 2 double beds in the rooms


----------



## schumigirl

jack presley said:


> I've stayed there 3 times now and stayed in a standard room each time. There's always been 2 double beds in the rooms



Twin rooms do have two double beds.

King rooms only have one large bed.......so they would need a rollaway or air bed. 

King Suites have one large bed and the sofa bed in living area.


----------



## pcstang

The standard rooms are 2 Queen. No doubles / full size in there.


----------



## macraven

The kids suite beds are two twins


----------



## pcstang

macraven said:


> The kids suite beds are two twins


Absolutely! Some were referring to standard 2 queens as doubles. Just trying to clarify


----------



## macraven

I hear ya

Just threw in the kids suites so a newbie might think those suites had queens


----------



## schumigirl

pcstang said:


> The standard rooms are 2 Queen. No doubles / full size in there.



Lol.........different language we speak at times pcstang........

Us heathens in the UK call your queen beds, doubles..........I did mean queens for the standard rooms. 

You should try buying sheets over there when all beds over here have different names.........lol......thankfully always got it right! But it's confusing.........


----------



## pcstang

schumigirl said:


> Lol.........different language we speak at times pcstang........
> 
> Us heathens in the UK call your queen beds, doubles..........I did mean queens for the standard rooms.
> 
> You should try buying sheets over there when all beds over here have different names.........lol......thankfully always got it right! But it's confusing.........


Thanks, I didn't know that! I do know different countries tend to have different sizes than we do. I run across it quite often.


----------



## macraven

I need to buy an UK dictionary


----------



## schumigirl

lol......I always say we speak the same language......just very differently at times......


----------



## Charade67

I think we will be fine with the standard 2 queen room. I'm too cheap to pay extra for the king suite even though it would be more comfortable.  Now I just need to convince my husband to let me plan the vacation MY way.


----------



## Mom3girls

I hate to throw a wrench into things, but my husband and I booked a standard king room this past August and we had the pull out sofa in our room.


----------



## macraven

A few rooms have that set up

Most of the times they get the sofa in a standard room, it is a surprise

It is so rare, peeps rarely mention it in the threads


----------



## Charade67

If I knew ahead of time I would get the sofa sleeper I would book the King standard. Is there enough room in the standard to fit the roll away comfortably or is it a pain to have to maneuver around it?


----------



## macraven

I prefer getting bedding from
Star service to make a pallet on the floor

It is a free service and takes up less floor space in the room during the night

If you go with the rollaway bed, it can be pushed against the wall when it is folded up but you lose space in the room during the day 

If you only have plans to be in the room at bedtime, either one could work


----------



## cbsnyber1

Quick question: which of the three RPH towers is closest to the parks? By that I mean if you left your room in tower (x) you'd have the shortest walk to, say, the entrance to Islands.

We last stayed in PBH and we walked forever from our room, to the concierge lounge, to the shuttle boat dock. PBH is huge and spread out - how does that compare to RPH?


----------



## macraven

T1 is very close to the walk way path to the parks

But T3 is closest to the water taxi
And then is a walking path there also that meets up with the walking path from T 1

You save just a few minutes from T1 if you walked to the park

All the elevators are located in the lobby on opposite sides of the lobby

You can take elevator from towers one or three and reach the front desk less than a minute

Tower 2 elevator is just one minute to the front desk

No contest as the 3 towers do not have long walks to the lobby


----------



## saskdw

RPR is a very compact resort. Our last stay we were on the 7th floor in tower 2 all the way at the end as far away from the elevator as possible. Most would consider our room the least desirable at RPR as far as location. It never took more than a couple mins to get anywhere in the resort. We liked our room. It had a nice of the front entrance with IOA in the distance. Technically it was an extra minute or two of walking, but it never felt that way. We never felt inconvenienced and wouldn't care if we got put there again.

If given the choice i think we would prefer tower 3, but there isn't a bad location at this resort.


----------



## Minnesota!

So, we have a water view room - does that view "happen" in all 3 of the towers, or are we more likely to be placed in 1 tower over another?  Thank you!


----------



## schumigirl

Minnesota! said:


> So, we have a water view room - does that view "happen" in all 3 of the towers, or are we more likely to be placed in 1 tower over another?  Thank you!



Can be any tower. 

Water view can be the waterways where the boats go, pool or the water that runs under the bridge as you enter.


----------



## babesboo99

Does RPR have cups/ mugs in the gift shop that we can use the length of our stay? We got them at CB last time. this is our first time staying at RPR so  I don't know if it's different.


----------



## macraven

There is no soda drink program at rpr that I am aware of for island or jakes

Might be something at Bula bar by the pool 

Parks have their own cup/soda refill program


----------



## jack presley

Hi, a quick question about the tax on parking overnight. Do we just get charged the sales tax or does the occupancy tax apply too?


----------



## macraven

babesboo99 said:


> Does RPR have cups/ mugs in the gift shop that we can use the length of our stay? We got them at CB last time. this is our first time staying at RPR so  I don't know if it's different.


Came back to add that Cbay has that drink/beverage program but the deluxe hotels do not 

I did not notice you listed Cbay when I first posted
Sorry


----------



## babesboo99

macraven said:


> Came back to add that Cbay has that drink/beverage program but the deluxe hotels do not
> 
> I did not notice you listed Cbay when I first posted
> Sorry




That's fine thank you. I wasn't sure and I thought I would ask here you  always have the answers.. thank you again


----------



## macraven

And if I don't know the answer I let that be know 


But later in the evening I look at my notes and try to find answers to the questions peeps ask about and come back to post it

When others come up with the answer later sometimes I don't post then as it has been answered


----------



## babesboo99

I have to say thank you to everyone  here on the boards. We arrived today and my husband and I love the hotel they gave us a water view and a view of the park. I have to say the staff is amazing my husband also loves the EP  he now says when we come to Universal we are staying only at RPR. More to follow as the day goes on. Just wanted to share my joy and thanks to everyone


----------



## schumigirl

babesboo99 said:


> I have to say thank you to everyone  here on the boards. We arrived today and my husband and I love the hotel they gave us a water view and a view of the park. I have to say the staff is amazing my husband also loves the EP  he now says when we come to Universal we are staying only at RPR. More to follow as the day goes on. Just wanted to share my joy and thanks to everyone



Fantastic!!

So pleased to hear you're all happy with the hotel........it is wonderful and staff are the best! 

Enjoy rest of your trip.........


----------



## Mom3girls

Have a GREAT time!!


----------



## macraven

You are finally there and let the adventures begin for you 


Have a great time on your vacation


----------



## kittylady1972

Love reading so many great reports about RPR.  It just makes me even more excited to surprise my kids with a stay here next month.  While we did enjoy Portofino Bay back in June, I'm looking forward to checking out Royal Pacific next!


----------



## Mom3girls

We stayed at RPR in August and are going back in December with our three teens and my Mother   Can't wait to show them everything!!  We loved the pool area/Bula Bar so we are hoping for some decent weather to enjoy both of them


----------



## Charade67

These posts are killing me. I want to leave right now. Unfortunately my vacation isn't until December 2017.


----------



## schumigirl

kittylady1972 said:


> Love reading so many great reports about RPR.  It just makes me even more excited to surprise my kids with a stay here next month.  While we did enjoy Portofino Bay back in June, I'm looking forward to checking out Royal Pacific next!



Going back next month.......yay!!!! And the kids don't know........how lovely...........

Hope you do a trip report again........


----------



## Lynne G

jack presley said:


> Hi, a quick question about the tax on parking overnight. Do we just get charged the sales tax or does the occupancy tax apply too?



Just the sales tax.  As of 2 weeks ago, I paid $22, plus $1.43 in tax, so $23.43 total each night.


----------



## kittylady1972

schumigirl said:


> Going back next month.......yay!!!! And the kids don't know........how lovely...........
> Hope you do a trip report again........



I'm going to try to do a trip report...but I'm not very good at keeping up with them.  I get a few days done...then slack off!  

Our Universal stay is actually an add-on to a planned Disney trip for Thanksgiving week.  The kids know we plan to do ONE day at Universal but they think we will not have FOTL access...which of course will help us get through more stuff in just a day.  I got a great APH rate for it, but I'm the only one with an AP so the rest of the family will have 1-day tickets.  Since we were just there in June, we aren't in a rush to do a ton of stuff, just re-ride several favorites and catch the Hulk finally.  

My family should be driving down on Saturday so we'll probably meet up with them around dinnertime that night so we can all check into our hotel together (SOG) Saturday night, then move to a Disney resort on Sunday for the remainder of the Thanksgiving week.

I'll do my best to do a writeup when I return and maybe just MAYBE some live updates on my Thanksgiving with Mickey report link in my sig!


----------



## babesboo99

I am feeling sad today is our last day at Universal and RPR and we have loved every minute of it. The staff at RPR have been fantastic and we found our go to place for food and that's the Bula Bar we love it.  The time goes by so fast but we now have a new home at that is RPR. We are in tower 1 and the view from our room is the canal for the boats and we also got a view of the hulk . Everything is so close to each other we took the walk a few times but my family loved the boat rides. Till next year Universal more to come


----------



## macraven

_Kitty lady do a report on your darkside stay!

Babesboo I know that sad feeling
But I just booked another trip so that helps me

The last day in the park is when you hit everything again!_


----------



## jack presley

babesboo99 said:


> I am feeling sad today is our last day at Universal and RPR and we have loved every minute of it. The staff at RPR have been fantastic and we found our go to place for food and that's the Bula Bar we love it.  The time goes by so fast but we now have a new home at that is RPR. We are in tower 1 and the view from our room is the canal for the boats and we also got a view of the hulk . Everything is so close to each other we took the walk a few times but my family loved the boat rides. Till next year Universal more to come



I love the Bula Bar food. The kids portions are enough to fill an adult...!!!!  And that Yuengling beer they sell is amazing. Great setting beside the pool too.

The staff that work there are great too. Always very friendly and willing to engage in conversations. On my last visit, one of the girls even remembered us from our previous trip which was 18 months previously.


----------



## schumigirl

babesboo99 said:


> I am feeling sad today is our last day at Universal and RPR and we have loved every minute of it. The staff at RPR have been fantastic and we found our go to place for food and that's the Bula Bar we love it.  The time goes by so fast but we now have a new home at that is RPR. We are in tower 1 and the view from our room is the canal for the boats and we also got a view of the hulk . Everything is so close to each other we took the walk a few times but my family loved the boat rides. Till next year Universal more to come



Can't believe you're leaving already! 

Glad you love RPR.........some of us have been banging on about it for years  so, glad to hear you and your family loved it too........we missed the Bula Bar this year, but food never disappoints from there.

Everything there is just perfect for us and seems to get better every year.......yes, the staff are just wonderful, everyone helps make the vacation better for us every year. 

So nice to hear you enjoyed it so much babesboo........


----------



## Minnesota!

Only 35 days till I get to visit RPR for the first time!  I am getting excited (was so very overwhelmed at first, but that is easing...)...

I cannot wait!


----------



## Mom3girls

Here's a pic of the Bula Bar nachos
Best nachos EVER!!


----------



## macraven

_Looks just like the one I had a few weeks ago!
But I had ground beef on mine

Loved it!!!_


----------



## starousse

34 days for me! Can't wait!


----------



## jenhelgren

We are here now and I know I read that there is a microwave for all to use somewhere but cant remember where and we need to heat our Cinnabon!!


----------



## Mom3girls

Can't remember if there's a microwave in orchids dining room where they have the quick grab and go


----------



## Charade67

I am so close to being able to book my trip I can hardly stand it.  I turn into a little kid when it comes to these theme parks. The sad part is, my trip is over a year away. (December 2017)


----------



## Raya

Hi! I haven't had a chance to read through the whole thread yet, so forgive me if this has been asked but... does it matter what building we get put in? Purple is a favorite color, so I'd like the purple flowers on the wall, but the color isn't that important to me. Is there something else to look for? We have a standard King bed room.


----------



## macraven

_All 3 towers have decent rooms
Towers 1 and 3 have more great views than tower 2 for what I want to see when looking out the window


But you can not go wrong with any of them

All elevators to the towers empties into the lobby and ground floor for transportation to the park
Boat or walking path are less than 3-4 minutes away for any of them_


----------



## Raya

I made my reservation for 2 nights on the web, using the APH code. When I called to extend by one night that night was showing available for the APH rate. The operator said the only way to extend the reservation was to cancel it, credit me the 1 night deposit, then open a new reservation and take a new 1 night deposit. I asked him to verify the rate before canceling, and he found that he couldn't book the APH for all 3 nights. He told me to go to the web and reserve the room as a single night, but to be advised that I may be asked to switch rooms after the second night.  His only suggestion for avoiding the move was to rebook at the higher rate for all three nights.

So, long story short, I have 1 reservation for 2 nights, with 1 night paid, and 1 reservation for 1 night, with 1 night paid. Does it make sense to try and call to have the two reservations combined? I'm not concerned with getting any of my deposits back (the hotel would end up getting the money anyway), but I would love to avoid switching rooms/


----------



## macraven

_I would call the hotel direct about 6 days out from your arrival and ask to be transferred to the room scheduler


Ask that person to link your two ressies together so you will have the same room all 3 nights_


----------



## Minnesota!

Mom3girls said:


> Here's a pic of the Bula Bar nachosView attachment 203292
> Best nachos EVER!!



I have been daydreaming about these - have never had them, only have seen them on here.  But, my arrival day plan is nachos by the pool.  Hoping the weather cooperates!!  24 days and counting!!!


----------



## Mom3girls

They are delicious!! There were only two of us and we couldn't dare finish them. They come as chicken or beef. We are hoping the weather cooperates with us too!! 39 days


----------



## Mom3girls

And you'll need these to wash them down


----------



## pcstang

Minnesota! said:


> I have been daydreaming about these - have never had them, only have seen them on here.  But, my arrival day plan is nachos by the pool.  Hoping the weather cooperates!!  24 days and counting!!!


We check in the same day. Doing SF this time but I'm sure we will end up at RPR at some point.


----------



## cmarsh31

Raya said:


> I made my reservation for 2 nights on the web, using the APH code. When I called to extend by one night that night was showing available for the APH rate. The operator said the only way to extend the reservation was to cancel it, credit me the 1 night deposit, then open a new reservation and take a new 1 night deposit. I asked him to verify the rate before canceling, and he found that he couldn't book the APH for all 3 nights. He told me to go to the web and reserve the room as a single night, but to be advised that I may be asked to switch rooms after the second night.  His only suggestion for avoiding the move was to rebook at the higher rate for all three nights.
> 
> So, long story short, I have 1 reservation for 2 nights, with 1 night paid, and 1 reservation for 1 night, with 1 night paid. Does it make sense to try and call to have the two reservations combined? I'm not concerned with getting any of my deposits back (the hotel would end up getting the money anyway), but I would love to avoid switching rooms/



We had the same mess last month. We were only waking up and going to the airport (plus we had a car) so I figured it was no big deal to pack up the day before and move our stuff. However, at check-in we lucked out and she was able to put us in the same room for all 3 nights. I just stopped at the front desk the 2nd morning to check out/in before we hit the parks.


----------



## babesboo99

Got back from vacation about a week ago and all I have to say is it was wonderful staying at RPR. We arrived about 1am and all the rooms were booked up so we had to wait in the lobby or in the car that wasn't a problem since we went and looked around and rested for a bit. Come 6am  we checked in got our EP and went off to the parks for the day RPR said they will text when room was ready and it was ready very fast. Once we got the text we went back to the room brought all our luggage in and went back to the park, the staff is amazing in all the help we had when we had questions on the bill. we had $200 taken out of our acct and I wondered why so I went to check in and asked and they said it was for incidentals in case we charged something back to the room I must have told the check in lady it was ok it was early and maybe I was a little tired so we said ok and left it. And we loved it we charged everything to the room with no problems and my husband and I will do that from now on makes it so much easier for everything. And our favorite place to eat was at the Bula Bar by the pool we LOVED the Nachos we ate there everyday for the price  you can't go wrong at all. We also ate at Emerils and loved it there as well the food and staff were terrific. In fact everyone at the hotel including restaurants and hotel etc were fantastic. My husband was 50/50 on the hotel because of the price but after we got there he said the price is worth all of it the perks are amazing and the place is beautiful and staff were kind and helpful. We will not stay anywhere else we love having the EP very much first time having it and we will always have it now, came in very handy for Kong and others.  We walked a few times which was not long at all but we preferred the boat ride more relaxing and met nice people everything was so close to each other nothing is very far. The room was perfect we had a view of the walkway and waterway for the boats and we also had a view of the Hulk  and we loved the new shower so much so when we got to Disney we said we missed RPR showers.  I would like to thank everyone for their advice we had a wonderful time and now we know we are always going to stay at RPR such a beautiful place with wonderful people.


----------



## macraven

Happy to read your experience was great!


Now you know why so many love the hotel and parks


----------



## Mom3girls

I can't wait to show my teens and my Mother RPR in mid December!!!  I know we will have a blast either way but really want the weather to cooperate so that we can enjoy the Bula Bar and the pool area. All of the workers/bartenders were super and the food and drinks were great


----------



## kittylady1972

So great to read such a wonderful report!  We are heading to RPR in just over a week and I am surprising my kids with our stay there.  I'm only sad we will only be there for ONE night but the rest of our trip is at WDW with family and at Disney resorts.  We have ONE day (Saturday) planned to do both parks and since we were just there for a few days back in June we are okay just doing some favorite rides.

This will be the second Universal Resort for us and hopefully in another two years we'll be back again to try another one.  Unless we like this one SO much we just come back here.  Portofino Bay was also lovely in June!


----------



## schumigirl

babesboo99 said:


> Got back from vacation about a week ago and all I have to say is it was wonderful staying at RPR. We arrived about 1am and all the rooms were booked up so we had to wait in the lobby or in the car that wasn't a problem since we went and looked around and rested for a bit. Come 6am  we checked in got our EP and went off to the parks for the day RPR said they will text when room was ready and it was ready very fast. Once we got the text we went back to the room brought all our luggage in and went back to the park, the staff is amazing in all the help we had when we had questions on the bill. we had $200 taken out of our acct and I wondered why so I went to check in and asked and they said it was for incidentals in case we charged something back to the room I must have told the check in lady it was ok it was early and maybe I was a little tired so we said ok and left it. And we loved it we charged everything to the room with no problems and my husband and I will do that from now on makes it so much easier for everything. And our favorite place to eat was at the Bula Bar by the pool we LOVED the Nachos we ate there everyday for the price  you can't go wrong at all. We also ate at Emerils and loved it there as well the food and staff were terrific. In fact everyone at the hotel including restaurants and hotel etc were fantastic. My husband was 50/50 on the hotel because of the price but after we got there he said the price is worth all of it the perks are amazing and the place is beautiful and staff were kind and helpful. We will not stay anywhere else we love having the EP very much first time having it and we will always have it now, came in very handy for Kong and others.  We walked a few times which was not long at all but we preferred the boat ride more relaxing and met nice people everything was so close to each other nothing is very far. The room was perfect we had a view of the walkway and waterway for the boats and we also had a view of the Hulk  and we loved the new shower so much so when we got to Disney we said we missed RPR showers.  I would like to thank everyone for their advice we had a wonderful time and now we know we are always going to stay at RPR such a beautiful place with wonderful people.



Glad to hear your trip was such a success........and glad your husband was so happy with the hotel too.......makes a difference.......

 Nice to know that's your hotel of choice now.......it really is beautiful..........and so glad you came back to tell us about your trip.........


----------



## jpkkld

I can't believe I actually have a question that hasn't been answered here. This thread is amazing!

We "had to" upgrade to Club level to get EP for our 3-night stay Thanksgiving week (Originally booked SF, panicked 3 days ago when I learned there are no EPs there!). We've never done Club level before, and we're definitely looking forward to it! 

I read somewhere that when the parks open at 7 (early entry), the club lounge also opens early at 6:30. *Do they extend the dessert hour when the parks close at 9 p.m.? * With the crowds I'm expecting, I'd like to maximize our evenings in the park, but DD is excited about coming back to the dessert spread. With the parks closing at 9 next week, I anticipate compromises will need to be made.


----------



## schumigirl

I've never heard of the Club Lounge staying open later when parks are open later........maybe someone else knows differently of course, but not in our experience. 

Hope you enjoy your stay at RPR..........


----------



## macraven

Jpkkid you did not have to do club at rpr for the ep passes

Any room at the hotel allows you the free ep perk


----------



## macraven

When you check in at rpr, he club schedule should be in your packet 

If not, just ask in the club lounge for the food offering time periods 

When I stayed club, time periods were listed for the daily offerings.


----------



## jpkkld

schumigirl said:


> I've never heard of the Club Lounge staying open later when parks are open later.





macraven said:


> When you check in at rpr, he club schedule should be in your packet
> 
> If not, just ask in the club lounge for the food offering time periods
> 
> When I stayed club, time periods were listed for the daily offerings.



Thank you! That's what I figured, but it's good to know they'll list the times for us.



macraven said:


> Jpkkid you did not have to do club at rpr for the ep passes
> 
> Any room at the hotel allows you the free ep perk



 I agree, in most cases, this would be true.  But 8 days before a trip during a holiday week isn't a great time to be checking for room availability.  We had the option of club level at RPR or standard at PBH, both for pretty close to $300/night.  The extra $100 per night at RPR is a good deal for both EP and club food offerings, so that one won.  I was just glad there were still rooms available!

Thank you both for your help!


----------



## Charade67

Please forgive me, but I need to vent. I have been really excited about planning a Universal Vacation for my 50th birthday next year.  I thought that the last school day before winter break would be Friday, 12/15. I just learned that next year it will be Wednesday, 12/20. My birthday is 12/16. I can now forget about being at the parks on my actual birthday. I might be able to take my daughter out of school early, but I'm afraid they will schedule mid-terms those last 3 days. 
I'm off to go get some cheese to go with my whine


----------



## macraven

That is devastating 


I hope someway things will work out where the special trip can happen


Pass the cheese as I know how bad you feel
A 50 th birthday needs to be celebrated in style


----------



## ruthies12

All right, I put off posting since I've been back to give it more thought before saying bad things but I have to say it- I did not like RPR.  I'm sorry if that offends anybody. 

We flew in late on a Thursday night beginning of November and drove to Holiday Inn across the street from Universal.  The hotel was fine, nothing special but it's a Holiday Inn so I wasn't expecting it to be lol.  That Friday we walked over and did Harry Potter stuff all day, glad we did it that day cause that was definitely the least busy of the 3 days we were there.  On Saturday morning we drove over to RPR and checked in. 

First off, moving hotels was a bigger pain in the $%@ than I had figured it would be.  I think had it just been us adults it wouldn't have been a big deal, but with a 13 year old and a 7 year old who had "stuff" everywhere it was a big pain, plus we had groceries that we had picked up from Walgreen's that were a pain to move.  Overall, too much hassle and not worth the money we saved, wouldn't do it again. If I went back I'd just stay at the holiday inn and pay for one day of express passes.

RPR is a pretty hotel overall, but I didn't like the rooms, the bathroom was awkward with the glass door and I guess I'm just not a fan of the modern décor.  The boats were okay and security was nice.  After doing the boats the first day we walked the second day cause it was faster.  I found the pathway to be nice. 

Early entry is not a perk.  Getting up early to find the line for Gringotts all the way out of Diagon Alley?  Not a perk in my opinion.  We didn't want to wait that long for Gringotts, thankfully we had ridden it the previous day with little wait, so we decided to go out and hop on the train and see if we could be over at journey early enough to not have a long line.  got to the outside of the train station at 8:45 to see people all around it in an arc with team members holding them away from the entrance.  Knowing we were going to have to all converge into a single line to enter, I thought this isn't going to be good.  Well we all stood there and waited and waited and 9 am came and went and still we were waiting.  Finally they announced at 9:05 that the train was having difficulties and they didn't know when it would be opening.  Okay, stuff happens and rides go down, I get that.  But it was a really, really big disappointment that we got up early on our last day at US to do more Harry potter stuff before leaving only to not get to do anything at all.  Maybe if the parks had more stuff open for early entry then gringott's wouldn't be mobbed.  Opening an hour early but only having the one ride open just doesn't spread crowds and they have too many hotels for it to not be crowded, at least when they are booked up like they were that Saturday.

EP was good, though I felt bad about cutting in front of everyone.  EP did allow us to do every ride in both parks and now that I've done the rest of Universal I can honestly say I would not go back if it weren't for the wizarding world and me being a big HP fan. It's probably just because I don't really like any of the movies that they have depicted in their rides, so it's probably just a me thing.  I'm sure if I were more of a superhero fan or comic book fan then I would like the rides more.  I have to say that their characters really don't have the timelessness of Disney's characters though, their barney and feivel area are a bit laughable and I had to laugh at the whole Jimmy Fallon ride thing they are building cause I had to ask my sister who that was. 

But my biggest complaint was the bula bar at the hotel.  It was 8 at night and I took the kids down to let them swim a bit and I went to the bar to get a drink.  First of all I could barely breath cause the bar was packed with all the people smoking.  But then I ordered the big bula and I watched the bartender making it.  She filled a glass with ice to the top, as much ice as it would hold.  Then she poured a tiny bit of rum in it.  Then she filled it the rest of the way with mix.  Then she handed me a bill for $17!!  She was kind enough to inform me that gratuity was already added to the bill, which is good for her since I would not have tipped that pour at all had it been my choice.  Then she informs that the price includes the souvenir glass.  I informed her that I could not take said glass with me in my luggage and didn't want it.  She said oh well, same price for the first drink whether you want the glass or not, but refills are 10 bucks.  I asked her if the refill could have less ice in it and she said yes but she'd have to put more mix in it, not more rum.  Obviously I didn't get another one.  I sipped on the straw for 2 seconds, which is how long it took me to finish the drink, and I left the glass of ice on the bar.

I have a trip booked at Fort Wilderness campground for next October and I did upgrade mine and dd's tickets to annual passes because it was pretty cheap to do it and we have 2 extra days in our trip next year so it will be worth it to go back to see the harry potter stuff one more time.  Overall our trip was great, but I definitely enjoyed our stay at Pop Century more than RPR.  Pop's food court and being able to feed the kids quickly and easily and their much friendlier bartenders with much better, cheaper drinks were more to my liking.  I hope I'm not giving the impression that I'm a big drinker cause I'm really not, but paying for one tiny drink more than I would have to pay for an entire bottle of rum just really did not sit well with me.  But even that might not have bothered me so much if the bartender had been friendlier/nicer.  Or if I hadn't been standing in a cloud of smoke.

Sorry to be a Debbie downer.  I went into the trip really excited to stay at RPR and it just didn't meet my expectations at all.  Maybe my expectations were too high.


----------



## ruthies12

I have to add that check in at RPR was a pain too.  We got there early to get our express passes, and then headed to the park for the day.  We got a text mid-day that our room was ready but when we got back to the hotel we had to go back to the desk to get room keys and our room number.  Had to wait in line both times. 

In contrast, I had done online check in at Pop, and the day we were to check in there I got a text with our room number mid-day.  We parked the car and walked with our luggage straight to our room with our magicband letting us in the door.  It was so much nicer than having to go to the front desk and wait in line, especially having to wait in line twice like at RPR.


----------



## macraven

When people checkin to the hotel, they are issued room keys for all on their reservation 

Can't make your ep card without them

At rpr you go to the right of the lobby check in counter to the kiosk to create the photo ID card

Once a room has been assigned, the room card is coded so the guest can go directly to the room and by pass going to the lobby


----------



## Roxyfire

macraven said:


> When people checkin to the hotel, they are issued room keys for all on their reservation
> 
> Can't make your ep card without them



Could be that they had to print new cards for them for some reason? I know I had to return to the front desk at PBH for a new key later in the day. But they had said they would try to accommodate my room requests to, which was very nice of them. Different hotels though, could be different procedure.


----------



## ruthies12

macraven said:


> When people checkin to the hotel, they are issued room keys for all on their reservation
> 
> Can't make your ep card without them
> 
> At rpr you go to the right of the lobby check in counter to the kiosk to create the photo ID card
> 
> Once a room has been assigned, the room card is coded so the guest can go directly to the room and by pass going to the lobby



Not in our case, we were given room keys to make our express passes with but told we had to come back to the desk for our actual room keys.  We had to turn in our original room keys and we received all new ones to get into our room.  Not sure if our case as different for some reason or just a fluke, but it was definitely a pain.


----------



## Charade67

macraven said:


> That is devastating
> 
> 
> I hope someway things will work out where the special trip can happen
> 
> 
> Pass the cheese as I know how bad you feel
> A 50 th birthday needs to be celebrated in style



Thanks macraven. I was chatting with a school counselor today and mentioned my situation. She says it should be no problem for my daughter to take her mid-terms a couple of days early next year and she can skip the last few days before winter break. She said students do it all the time, we just need to go through the proper channels and get permission first.


----------



## macraven

_now that is great news!_


----------



## Charade67

Now I can go back to being excited like a little kid again. We are planning on going to the 2 main parks, Blue Man Group, and the luau. We might even take a day to go to Busch Gardens. My daughter and husband will probably want to go to the water park one day. I don't really care for water parks, so I'm thinking about going back to Universal by myself and just doing the things I want to do.


----------



## patster734

I see that there is a Jake's Beer Dinner scheduled for December 9th.  Has anyone done it before?  I'm debating with myself if I should book it.  Anyone know if it sells out?  Planning on eating at Toothsome's a couple of times during our stay, but might trade one of those visits for the Beer Dinner.


----------



## kittylady1972

Quick Report:

Arrived at RPR on Friday November around 6pm.  Kids were excited to learn we would be staying onsite again and they would have access to FOTL as well.

Checkin was smooth, nobody else in line in front of us, guy helping us was very nice and friendly.  We all received leis and decided to head right up to our room first.

First impressions....well the room was much smaller than the room we'd had at Portofino Bay back in June.  However it was one night and we just had a small camp roll with sleeping bag for kid #3 to use (instead of the inflatable mattress we had used at PBR back in June) and so it was fine for the three of us.  I liked that this time we did at least have a fridge we could use, even though we didn't need it.

Up next was food as we had been in the car since about 4am that morning.  We headed downstairs to Jakes, but stopped first at the kiosks to have our FOTL passes created.  I had to laugh at those...why even bother with the photos as you clearly could not make out any of us in them.  We even tried using external lighting for the last two...yeah not any better.

Headed to Jakes for dinner and were handed different menus...some of us had the lunch menus and some had dinner...but we got that resolved.  Decided to split a few apps that sounded good and DH got the beer flight served in a propeller which he really enjoyed.  Pretzel breadsticks were yummy.  Wings were a bit too hot for me but boys loved them.  Caesar salad was very good.  My daughter had a quesadilla which she liked and we also shared a flatbread which was good.  DH also got a soup.  We enjoyed all of the food and it was more than enough for the five of us.

Afterwards we decided to explore Citywalk and that was fun, never been there in the evening.  Quite the scene with lots of bars along the way.  DH and I hit Fat Tuesday for some adult frozen beverages:







We then decided to play some miniature golf as we are huge minigolf fans.

We loved this course...a lot of fun and would love to go back and play the other one there.

















Definitely a fun course to play at night too!

Back to the resort for the evening.  We ended up walking over to citywalk and taking the boat back.  DD indulged in Starbucks before we returned back to the room.  A very easy walk to do which was nice.

So for our limited time, we felt RPR was just fine.  Sorry we couldn't check out the pool or most of the rest of the resort.  The bathroom was fine, plenty of towels and toiletries for us.  Beds were fine as well.  Checked out the next morning and the only issue was the parking gate, which didn't work on the day we arrived (we buzzed to have them let us enter) and then didn't work when we tried to leave (with our room key) but they did charge us the one day fee.  I think we would return there for the future, although we still have other resorts we'd like to check out as well.

Full report of our time at the Universal parks to be included in my PTR link below at some point!


----------



## schumigirl

Glad you had a nice time and really glad you came back to tell us about it.

The EP pictures seem to be a hit and a miss......mine was quite clear weirdly, but Tom's wasn't........

Love the haunted side of the mini golf, glad you enjoyed it......the other side is good too, but, we think haunted side is best. 

Look forward to reading your trip report when you do it.........


----------



## Aowens

Quick question...does Jake's take reservations?  We will either eat room service, Bula Bar or Jake's on Christmas Day for dinner. We want to see how we are feeling after a day at Discovery Cove, but being that it will be Christmas Day, I don't want to not have options. We don't want to over extend ourselves since we have to get up so early for rope drop at Universal. TIA!


----------



## macraven

I did reservations for Jakes in this past October


----------



## amy1115

Is there an email address that I can send an email about customer service? It's a rave, not a rant, lol. I looked online and saw an actual address and a phone number, but I'd rather send an email if possible.


----------



## amy1115

Never mind! I found it. Thank you anyway.


----------



## macraven

Was about to post

Glad you found it


----------



## Gr8t Fan

If we book a club level room, can we get breakfast/snacks the morning of checkin?  We'll probably head over about 7:30 am to get our EP.  Wondering if we can grab a quick bite before heading to the parks or if we should have breakfast elsewhere.  Also, are we able to use the Club Lounge on checkout day after official check out time?


----------



## schumigirl

Gr8t Fan said:


> If we book a club level room, can we get breakfast/snacks the morning of checkin?  We'll probably head over about 7:30 am to get our EP.  Wondering if we can grab a quick bite before heading to the parks or if we should have breakfast elsewhere.  Also, are we able to use the Club Lounge on checkout day after official check out time?



As soon as you check in you can take advantage of the CL.......you`ll have the elevator access.

As for after check out, officially no. You wont be able to access the lounge. However, if its not busy and you speak to them they can extend access till around 3pm.

We saw someone ask if they could stay for evening offerings after they had checked out as they had a late flight, and were told no, it wasn't possible as numbers are counted.


----------



## Gr8t Fan

schumigirl said:


> As soon as you check in you can take advantage of the CL.......you`ll have the elevator access.
> 
> As for after check out, officially no. You wont be able to access the lounge. However, if its not busy and you speak to them they can extend access till around 3pm.
> 
> We saw someone ask if they could stay for evening offerings after they had checked out as they had a late flight, and were told no, it wasn't possible as numbers are counted.



Thanks.  Trying to weigh the pros and cons (and a bit afraid that if I spoil my kids with CL that every other visit will pale in comparison  ).


----------



## Squirlz

I asked at the Attraction Tickets counter this evening if they could exchange paper APs for plastic and they did!  This after standing in a short line at GS outside US for 5 minutes until we realized the line wasn't moving and windows were closing.


----------



## Welcome Home

We would like to pay the balance on our hotel bill.  My husband called but the person said that we needed to fill out a long form and fax it back in.  Is there an easier pay to pay?   Can we call directly to someone?  We don't have a fax and DH is not comfortable putting all that info and a copy of our credit card on one form.


----------



## Mom3girls

Welcome Home said:


> We would like to pay the balance on our hotel bill.  My husband called but the person said that we needed to fill out a long form and fax it back in.  Is there an easier pay to pay?   Can we call directly to someone?  We don't have a fax and DH is not comfortable putting all that info and a copy of our credit card on one form.


I'm pretty sure I have heard UO resort regulars discussing this before and I remember them talking about a form and faxing it in. Let me see if I can find a link to that discussion


----------



## Mom3girls

Here's the link...
http://www.disboards.com/threads/credit-card-security.3308750/#post-51944695


----------



## macraven

It's just as easy to pay the room cost when you check in if you do not feel comfortable prepaying the room by fax set up


----------



## sassy2000

How does the Loews youfirst rewards work? We are blue members and are staying Dec 17-22. Do we ask for upgrade availability when we check in or do they automatically check for us? Also, what about late check out? Thanks!


----------



## macraven

Blue can get a free upgrade to water view room at time of checkin if it is available

Late check out can be at noon 
Depends if the hotel is completely booked up on your check out date


----------



## Squirlz

macraven said:


> Blue can get a free upgrade to water view room at time of checkin if it is available
> 
> Late check out can be at noon
> Depends if the hotel is completely booked up on your check out date


I asked at check in yesterday and they couldn't because they were full on some of our days.


----------



## macraven

Yes that is correct

All the days have to be available when you want to use the blue or gold YouFirst perk


----------



## JamieOak

We (DH and I) stayed 2 nights at RPR 11/25-11/27 before heading to Disney.  Overall conclusion: We loved it and would definitely return!  We both wished we had more time there, both at the parks, CityWalk, and the resorts.  

The only slight disappointment was the Wantilan Luau which we attended.  It was fun, food was good.  But the alcohol selection was awful.  I would not do it again for the price, considering that we lost park time and CityWalk has so much to offer.  But I don't regret doing it the one time. 

We tried to enjoy the hot tub by the pool one night, but it was packed with very loud people.  They were having fun, but it wasn't our atmosphere so we left.  But we went and had a fantastic dinner at Toothsome instead, so no loss there.  

The Express passes were awesome!  It was pretty busy there being the weekend after Thanksgiving, but with the early entry and Express passes, we had no problems.  Well, we did have a problem our first morning when we realized we forgot our tickets at home!  We purchased through Undercover Tourist and their office was closed.  Took me 1.5 hours to find an after hours emergency hotline for them and someone went to the office and emailed me my tickets.  Guest Relations took it from there.  Nothing like a little crisis to start off our trip.    So we missed early morning admission that morning working that all out.  But we did it the next 2 mornings and took full advantage.


----------



## Mom3girls

We are headed back to RPR  next Friday. Is it necessary to bring back the tall plastic drink cups we got from our trip in August to get the discount on our first set of drinks at the Bula bar?  (I have a few pictures of us with the drinks from August,  don't know if that will help) I'm just thinking about packing space since we are flying with spirit and only paid for one bag each.  We're talking a $5 discount for each of the three adult drinks.


----------



## MarBee

I'm debating a 2-3 night trip in June and was wondering when the best time to book would be in order to get the best prices. Any input and advice is welcome!


----------



## macraven

Book when you can live with the rate

And

Keep watching the booking site in case rates decrease for your dates

When that happens, call and modify your rate to the lower one

This is how I book


----------



## MarBee

macraven said:


> Book when you can live with the rate
> 
> And
> 
> Keep watching the booking site in case rates decrease for your dates
> 
> When that happens, call and modify your rate to the lower one
> 
> This is how I book




Thanks!  I can't live with the rate just yet- is $2k the going rate for 3 nights in general? (2 adults and 2 kids)


----------



## Mom3girls

MarBee said:


> Thanks!  I can't live with the rate just yet- is $2k the going rate for 3 nights in general? (2 adults and 2 kids)


What type of room is that? Bc $2000 is not a rate I could live with either!!


----------



## Mom3girls

I'm staying Dec 16-19 for 3 nights (and two of them are at the weekend rate) at Royal Pacific and the total for our room is $632. We are getting two rooms bc we are a family of six. So even then it's costing me $1264, not even close to the $2000 you asked about!! This is an Annual Passholder Rate.Without the APH rate it would cost a total of $1075 for the three nights


----------



## macraven

If you book a standard room for 3 nights, it won't cost 2k


----------



## Roxyfire

MarBee said:


> Thanks!  I can't live with the rate just yet- is $2k the going rate for 3 nights in general? (2 adults and 2 kids)



Could get closer to 1,200 if you go early June, during the week. This is 4 nights with the Stay More, Save More rate.


----------



## MarBee

Roxyfire said:


> Could get closer to 1,200 if you go early June, during the week. This is 4 nights with the Stay More, Save More rate.



I'm sorry- I should have specified that this was for 3 nights plus tickets for the four of us. I am stuck with the dates of June 25-28 unfortunately.


----------



## macraven

june it is then


----------



## MarBee

I have no idea what that is.  Sorry, I've been to Disney a few times but never Universal.  We were debating adding on a stay at Universal to the tail end of our Disney bc I love HP and my son loves the superheroes. Does this gala make it a good or bad time to go?


----------



## macraven

June is a great time to go
Crowds do start at the end of June 

You'll have fun with potterville and the super heroes


----------



## MarBee

macraven said:


> June is a great time to go
> Crowds do start at the end of June
> 
> You'll have fun with potterville and the super heroes



Thanks!  I'm just hoping the price of the room or tickets will drop now
Any ways to get discounts if I live out of state?


----------



## macraven

Undercover tourist is a site to watch 
In the past, they have done ticket specials
Buy 2 day ticket get one day free type of thing

AAA does tickets also

Smsm/stay more save more is a general dis out room rate code that anyone can use
Some dates are for a 3 night booking while other dates are for a 4 night booking


----------



## Mom3girls

Just wanted to say how EXCITED i am that I will be getting on the plane Fri 6am and heading straight to Royal Pacific


----------



## macraven

Mom3girls said:


> Just wanted to say how EXCITED i am that I will be getting on the plane Fri 6am and heading straight to Royal Pacific




WOOT.    !!


----------



## Mom3girls

Today was my last day of work  My husband works outdoors and he has to work tomorrow. The high tomorrow here in NJ is only gonna be 24 and the winds are gonna be 30miles per hour!!!


----------



## Roxyfire

MarBee said:


> I'm sorry- I should have specified that this was for 3 nights plus tickets for the four of us. I am stuck with the dates of June 25-28 unfortunately.



Ah ok, yeah that is a more expensive time to go unfortunately. I'm hoping the rates will come down a bit too but with the new water park opening my theory is they may not need to discount.


----------



## Mom3girls

We are here now, anyone have questions I could help answer?


----------



## MarBee

I noticed on the web site when pricing/booking it asks for any discount codes or travel agency codes. 
1)Where would I find discount codes?
2)is it cheaper/better to go through a travel agent?
3)if so, could you recommend which TA?
4) If I book through a site like Expedia, are there any drawbacks?  Do I still get to skip the lines?


----------



## schumigirl

MarBee said:


> I noticed on the web site when pricing/booking it asks for any discount codes or travel agency codes.
> 1)Where would I find discount codes?
> 2)is it cheaper/better to go through a travel agent?
> 3)if so, could you recommend which TA?
> 4) If I book through a site like Expedia, are there any drawbacks?  Do I still get to skip the lines?



Doesn't matter where you book your stay if you have booked either Portofino Bay, Hard Rock or Royal Pacific you will be entitled to have the Express Pass and Early Entry.

Sapphire Falls and Cabana Bay only have Early Entry as a perk. 

If you book direct through Loews you can call and have any price reductions applied to your booking once you have already booked your stay. 

Discount codes could be AAA or AP. Would never use a TA so have no idea.


----------



## beffiegirl

Quick question.. Do I need two rooms if I have 4 kids, one of them is an infant(5 months)? So me, hubby, DS 14, DD 11, DS6, DD5 months. We are looking to go Feb 21-24 and the rooms rates are really high, so two rooms would be crazy money. Looking to stay at resorts with express passes.


----------



## macraven

Yes
Only 5 allowed in the room no matter if you have a little


Fire code regulates that for hrh, rpr, and pbh


----------



## klmall

Here's a link to a website I started using in 2014 to find out where various rooms and room types were located in the Royal Pacific Hotel (and other hotels as well).

The site is called room77 and has hotel floor plans and individual room information listed for some hotels (but not for Disney I've found!).

https://www.room77.com/floor_plan_standalone.html?hid=199873&pid=s3hf31&id=P2tj3M

1.  Note the *CATEGORY* pull-down at top left of the map. Select your room type i.e. Standard 2 Queen, King Suite, Waterview 2 Queen etc.

2.  There is also a *Floor* pull-down and sometimes other optional pull-downs on the right side such as *Tower* for the RPH.

3.  On the left side of the map there is also a “*View from Room*” listing which I find not very helpful at all.

4.  Click on a room in the list to see the bed configuration, whether the room is considered to be “Oversized” and whether the room is “Connected” or not etc. Be very cautious here and do not rely on the accuracy or completeness of this information.

5.  The hotel maps can be very outdated but very helpful to see pathways and general location of nearby places.

Play around a little with the different pull-downs and hopefully you can check-in with a better idea of what room location you would like.


----------



## AngelDisney

Thanks in advance for helping me out! I want to add one night of stay to my existing reservation. Can I modify my reservation by logging into my YouFirst account (I see a modify button there next to my reservation info), or do I have to call to change my reservation?


----------



## macraven

When I need to add another night to my ressie, I call


I have never added a night any other way so I have no idea if you can add a night online


----------



## cruiser21

Do they still have happy hour?  I remember the resort having happy hour at different times at different bars. I remember getting 5.00 dollar Mai Tai's by the pool at RPR. I also remember paying 14.00 dollars for a drink at the Hard rock. Just curious do they still have these happy hour specials?


----------



## macraven

Happy hour still lives on

Paid $4 for drinks in October at Bula Bar
Whiskey/coke...


----------



## AngelDisney

macraven said:


> When I need to add another night to my ressie, I call
> 
> 
> I have never added a night any other way so I have no idea if you can add a night online



Thanks! I will call tomorrow. When I tried to modify my ressie to add a day, it looked like I am booking a new reservation. It's safer to call.


----------



## macraven

You can tie two ressie that would be the nights consecutively by calling and having them linked together


----------



## cruiser21

macraven said:


> Happy hour still lives on
> 
> Paid $4 for drinks in October at Bula Bar
> Whiskey/coke...


Ha Ha. Spending 10 dollars less for a drink might entice me to pay 70.00 more per night for a room, and I'm not even a big drinker.....of course there's those express passes to think about also.  Yes I'll admit I was checking out the drink menu at Sapphire Falls 15.00 per drink. Good grief who would pay that?


----------



## schumigirl

cruiser21 said:


> Ha Ha. Spending 10 dollars less for a drink might entice me to pay 70.00 more per night for a room, and I'm not even a big drinker.....of course there's those express passes to think about also.  Yes I'll admit I was checking out the drink menu at Sapphire Falls 15.00 per drink. Good grief who would pay that?



We did! Seems to be an average cost of a cocktail anywhere we go. 

Drinks were incredibly strong at the Strongwater Tavern.........well worth it.


----------



## jack presley

What time is happy hour at the Bula bar usually?


----------



## stewtx

Hi all, we are trying to decide between Royal Pacific and Portofino Bay.  One of these things I can't seem to clarify is do the rooms have actual mini-fridges already in them, or just a mini-bar fridge and you have to rent a refrigerator for $15 a day?  It appears Royal Pacific with the refurb does now have them in every room, but if someone could confirm that for me I would really appreciate it.  Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## macraven

stewtx said:


> Hi all, we are trying to decide between Royal Pacific and Portofino Bay.  One of these things I can't seem to clarify is do the rooms have actual mini-fridges already in them, or just a mini-bar fridge and you have to rent a refrigerator for $15 a day?  It appears Royal Pacific with the refurb does now have them in every room, but if someone could confirm that for me I would really appreciate it.  Thanks in advance for your help!



_i answered the question in the other hotel thread
hope this helps _

_rpr has mini fridge
do a search and you will see the size of it.
a few homies have posted pics of it with the door open to show the shelf space

check the hotel stickies for pics of the mini fridges in the hotels.
_
_yes, you can rent a fridge which will be placed on a table brought to your room at pbh_


----------



## stewtx

Thank you again, appreciate you taking the time to respond and help!


----------



## macraven

_you are welcome.
if you are not familiar with the stickies in the darkside forums, sometimes it is easier to ask here and someone will bring up the info for you.
_
_you will find there are many peeps that like to help and share their experiences with all._
_it's like a family here and we all chip in and post to help others._
_
i like to help when someone asks a question i can answer._


----------



## sydneysmom

I wanted to share, because we are so excited!!  We changed our room only reservation to the Splash, Stay and Play package, which includes Volcano Bay tickets!!  YAY!!!!   I really want to thank everyone so much for how kind and helpful you all are.   We are really excited to stay at RPR and now even more excited that we'll get to go to Volcano Bay.   Lucky for us, it's opening a few days before we get there !   I also booked a character breakfast this morning....more for me than our daughter I think.  I really want to meet Gru !   So thank you everyone for sharing your trips, sharing your advice and for being kind to us that know nothing about Universal.   
this is a great place to be a part of!


----------



## macraven

_sigh....i love happy endings


enjoy your vacation at the darkside!!_


----------



## sydneysmom

macraven said:


> _sigh....i love happy endings
> 
> 
> enjoy your vacation at the darkside!!_




thank you!!  I'm almost too excited to sleep !   (but we still have until June to wait....)


----------



## schumigirl

sydneysmom said:


> I wanted to share, because we are so excited!!  We changed our room only reservation to the Splash, Stay and Play package, which includes Volcano Bay tickets!!  YAY!!!!   I really want to thank everyone so much for how kind and helpful you all are.   We are really excited to stay at RPR and now even more excited that we'll get to go to Volcano Bay.   Lucky for us, it's opening a few days before we get there !   I also booked a character breakfast this morning....more for me than our daughter I think.  I really want to meet Gru !   So thank you everyone for sharing your trips, sharing your advice and for being kind to us that know nothing about Universal.
> this is a great place to be a part of!



Fabulous news!

So glad everything fell into place...........

Gru is amazing!! We've had many encounters with him and he is fabulous every time.........interaction is so good, and considering he doesn't speak.......he communicates really well! 

You'll have a blast!


----------



## sydneysmom

schumigirl said:


> Fabulous news!
> 
> So glad everything fell into place...........
> 
> Gru is amazing!! We've had many encounters with him and he is fabulous every time.........interaction is so good, and considering he doesn't speak.......he communicates really well!
> 
> You'll have a blast!


 
thank you!  Well, it's mostly because of you and Mac that we chose RPR !!!


----------



## schumigirl

sydneysmom said:


> thank you!  Well, it's mostly because of you and Mac that we chose RPR !!!



Aww, that's lovely to hear!

I'm sure you'll love it.........


----------



## Mom3girls

Here's a pic of the fridge at RPR...


----------



## oumagic

Mom3girls: Now I am confused. I thought others said that there were not mini-bars in the rooms?!  Just kidding   That is similar to what mine will look like in March except we will have my daughter's rice milk in there somewhere.  Thanks for the picture.


----------



## kkjd

Hi,
I have a couple of questions before booking this hotel for our trip this April: 1) Will they greet you and/or family with leis? 2) On your check-out day, will they let you keep your room key to use open the parking garage gate to drive out? 
Thank you so much,
Lynn.


----------



## sydneysmom

oumagic said:


> Mom3girls: Now I am confused. I thought others said that there were not mini-bars in the rooms?!  Just kidding   That is similar to what mine will look like in March except we will have my daughter's rice milk in there somewhere.  Thanks for the picture.



HAHA!!!   I thought the same thing at first too!!   Ours will likely be stocked w/ diet coke and sprite zero!   So glad that they have refrigerators in the rooms though.....


----------



## Mom3girls

oumagic said:


> Mom3girls: Now I am confused. I thought others said that there were not mini-bars in the rooms?!  Just kidding   That is similar to what mine will look like in March except we will have my daughter's rice milk in there somewhere.  Thanks for the picture.


You are welcome   We were on an adult only vacation in August, that's why it looked like that! Lol


----------



## Mom3girls

kkjd said:


> Hi,
> I have a couple of questions before booking this hotel for our trip this April: 1) Will they greet you and/or family with leis? 2) On your check-out day, will they let you keep your room key to use open the parking garage gate to drive out?
> Thank you so much,
> Lynn.


When we arrived in Aug we didn't receive any leis. But in December we did. And you get to keep your room keys so I'm assuming it will still open the gate. (I've never driven so Ive never tried that)


----------



## macraven

All check ins will get leis
Usually when I go, there is a hotel employee that gives them to the guests in check in line section

If you do not get one then, ask for them when you are checked in

All in your party will get one

The picture room keys are a nice remembrance of your hotel stay


----------



## jack presley

macraven said:


> All check ins will get leis
> Usually when I go, there is a hotel employee that gives them to the guests in check in line section
> 
> If you do not get one then, ask for them when you are checked in
> 
> All in your party will get one
> 
> The picture room keys are a nice remembrance of your hotel stay



That's good to know. We've never got one in any of our 3 stays but we're going again in April so will ask for them this time. The kids will love to get them I'm sure.


----------



## jack presley

jack presley said:


> What time is happy hour at the Bula bar usually?



Anyone know the answer to this?


----------



## mya1k9

Love the picture of the mini fridge, I can't tell, will it hold a gallon of milk or would a half gallon or a few pints be better???


----------



## sunsetbeachgal

We were greeted with Leis when we checked in during our November stay.  We drove and used our room card/key to activate the gate at the self parking lot, and had a problem.  Had to push the button and wait awhile for someone to answer and then activate the gate.  She told us we were in the valet lot which was not correct!  Our other family members had the same problem at a different gate, gate would not activate and it took even longer for someone to answer the phone when you pushed the help button.  Their system did not seem to be very good that day, not a big deal but would think they need a better system or an attendant.


----------



## Mom3girls

mya1k9 said:


> Love the picture of the mini fridge, I can't tell, will it hold a gallon of milk or would a half gallon or a few pints be better???


My husband said he thinks the shelves in the fridge were moveable. Maybe someone else will respond who has used the fridge and had a gallon of milk.


----------



## Mom3girls

The beers on the bottom shelf were three deep if that helps


----------



## schumigirl

mya1k9 said:


> Love the picture of the mini fridge, I can't tell, will it hold a gallon of milk or would a half gallon or a few pints be better???



The shelves do move easily. 

There is a picture of an empty fridge in the first post of this sticky.......might give you a better idea of size.

Can't help you on the milk as we never buy things like milk for it.


----------



## schumigirl

jack presley said:


> That's good to know. We've never got one in any of our 3 stays but we're going again in April so will ask for them this time. The kids will love to get them I'm sure.



Yep, there is a lovely young lady named Katuiska who normally greets you when you enter with leis. If she's not on duty they have them behind the front desk and will happily give them to your family.


----------



## macraven

The fridge shelf racks are movable

You can see in the picture adjustable racks


----------



## TnTWalter

thanks to great help here I booked APH rate for our spring break trip...only booked 1 night...thinking i should add another night...since i'll probably buy 4 buy 2 get 1 park to park tix [i will buy myself a seasonal pass to keep this rate] ...

how do i do this? should i just do another ressie with the new night? do i need to add youfirst number somewhere for upgrade/late checkout [i have no points obviously]...thanks...so excited!!


----------



## macraven

Quickest and easiest way is to call and add a night to your ressie

For me I find it easier to modify my reservation than to make another one and then have them linked together


----------



## macraven

Back to add if you are platinum you first member, you request the room upgrade at the time of booking

If you are the lower level below, you can upgrade at time of check in

You said you have no points so make your request when you check in

It will depend if upgraded rooms are available when you check in

At rpr you book a standard room 
If upgraded it would be to a water view room


----------



## TnTWalter

looks like no APH rate available for 2nd night...waah.


----------



## macraven

If you do want to stay one more night, check out dates and prices at Cbay or SFalls

Not difficult to change hotels and those two will be cheaper than rpr

And you could keep watch on Rpr availability in case there are cancellations


----------



## Mysteryincorp

We are thinking about upgrading to the Jurassic Kids Suite, is that considered a club level room? Would we then have access to the Club Lounge? Are Jurassic Suites on the  same level or at least same tower so we could pop over to the lounge for breakfast, if they are included?


----------



## schumigirl

Mysteryincorp said:


> We are thinking about upgrading to the Jurassic Kids Suite, is that considered a club level room? Would we then have access to the Club Lounge? Are Jurassic Suites on the  same level or at least same tower so we could pop over to the lounge for breakfast, if they are included?



No, you have to add Club on to these rooms if you want it. They don`t automatically come with Club Access.


----------



## rsagusti

We just booked our room for our Stay in May, 9 nights RPR Club Level.  We have never done this many nights at one resort and decided to just go for it rather than doing a split stay with a cheaper option.  So excited and glad for this very helpful thread!


----------



## schumigirl

rsagusti said:


> We just booked our room for our Stay in May, 9 nights RPR Club Level.  We have never done this many nights at one resort and decided to just go for it rather than doing a split stay with a cheaper option.  So excited and glad for this very helpful thread!



Glad to hear it........I'm sure you'll have a wonderful stay.........and glad you find the thread helpful, always good to hear.......


----------



## TnTWalter

macraven said:


> If you do want to stay one more night, check out dates and prices at Cbay or SFalls
> 
> Not difficult to change hotels and those two will be cheaper than rpr
> 
> And you could keep watch on Rpr availability in case there are cancellations



don't want to have to move again as we'll have already moved from Bonnet Creek...

thoughts on Hard Rock? their regular double queen is available for both nights . my teens might like it...RP theming seems more our style though


----------



## Mysteryincorp

schumigirl said:


> No, you have to add Club on to these rooms if you want it. They don`t automatically come with Club Access.



Thanks! I'll think we will skip on the upgrade then


----------



## PRomano

We have booked for mid June.  We have 4 people now but my son wants to bring a friend.  I read that I can add a rollaway.  How good is the rollaway?  Should we just plan on bringing a twin air mattress?  We have 3 nights booked before heading to Disney.


----------



## schumigirl

PRomano said:


> We have booked for mid June.  We have 4 people now but my son wants to bring a friend.  I read that I can add a rollaway.  How good is the rollaway?  Should we just plan on bringing a twin air mattress?  We have 3 nights booked before heading to Disney.



We've never used a rollaway, so can't comment on how comfortable they are,  but most folks bring an air mattress for the 5th person. 

You can call a Star Services and they will bring you bedding for it, no problem doing that.


----------



## macraven

Make a pallet on the floor for the extra. person

That is what I did before


----------



## jack presley

macraven said:


> Make a pallet on the floor for the extra. person
> 
> That is what I did before


Did they charge you for the extra person? 

We're going to have 5 in our room when we visit next (3 adults, 1 teen and one 7 yo) so it's going to be pretty cramped isn't it, especially with the rollaway bed?


----------



## macraven

You will have an additional charge of $25 for the 3rd adult in the room per night


----------



## jack presley

macraven said:


> You will have an additional charge of $25 for the 3rd adult in the room per night



Yeah I was aware of that and have it budgeted in to the overall holiday spend. I was just wondering did you have to pay because you didn't use the rollaway bed. But from what you're saying, the charge is for the extra adult as opposed to the bed, is that right? Just curious more than anything.


----------



## schumigirl

jack presley said:


> Yeah I was aware of that and have it budgeted in to the overall holiday spend. I was just wondering did you have to pay because you didn't use the rollaway bed. But from what you're saying, the charge is for the extra adult as opposed to the bed, is that right? Just curious more than anything.



Yes the cost is for the extra adult.


----------



## PRomano

Thank you everyone.  I will look into getting an air mattress.  It is only 3 nights but I need everyone to sleep comfortably!


----------



## macraven

And use star service to supply linens, pillows, blankets 

Free for guests to use this service


----------



## PRomano

Thank you for that!  Do I just call when I get there for the bedding supplies?


----------



## macraven

PRomano said:


> Thank you for that!  Do I just call when I get there for the bedding supplies?




In your room, the phone will have a direct line to star services

Push the buttom "star services" and tell them what you need

Tell them you need extra blankets to make a pallet on the floor 
And linens, couple of pillow and what ever you need to make it comfortable

And if you forgot toothbrush etc, they will bring those type of things too


----------



## swoosh4

jack presley said:


> What time is happy hour at the Bula bar usually?





jack presley said:


> Anyone know the answer to this?


Someone has to know the answer to this question please.  I would like to know this one too.


----------



## PRomano

Thank you so much!!  We might just do that rather than bringing an air mattress.  I don't want to pack too much luggage.  



macraven said:


> In your room, the phone will have a direct line to star services
> 
> Push the buttom "star services" and tell them what you need
> 
> Tell them you need extra blankets to make a pallet on the floor
> And linens, couple of pillow and what ever you need to make it comfortable
> 
> And if you forgot toothbrush etc, they will bring those type of things too


----------



## schumigirl

swoosh4 said:


> Someone has to know the answer to this question please.  I would like to know this one too.



Don't think we've ever been there at a set Happy Hour time........maybe we just missed it.

But once you have bought one cocktail you get your next one for $10. Usual price is $15. That happens all the time.........you're supposed to bring back your plastic cocktail glass, but they will give you a clean one.


----------



## macraven

swoosh4 said:


> Someone has to know the answer to this question please.  I would like to know this one too.



Last October it was 4-6 when I was there


Don't know if it has changed since then


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Last October it was 4-6 when I was there
> 
> 
> Don't know if it has changed since then



I wondered if it was around then as we're never at the pool at that time of day.


----------



## swoosh4

Thanks.  I'll have to remember the bringing the cups back.


----------



## mmafan

am i reading correct all club rooms are on the same floor as the lounge???? what tower and what views do you have......thanks


----------



## macraven

Club lounge is in tower 3, floor 7


Views of water and some of the rooms are highway/ roads

Those are the views T 3 club floor


----------



## KCanuck

Thank you to those who answer questions on this thread. So helpful!
I am trying to book a three-night package with two park days. The room category I want (club level) is fully booked for the first night. I am thinking of booking a non-club room for the first night, and then the package with the club room for the second and third nights.
My question is, how would this work out on the morning of day two, if we want to be at a park 30 minutes before the early opening? Could we do our second check-in and get our tickets and express passes at 6am, leave our suitcases at the front desk and go to the early morning park in time? At the end of August I assume the early park would open at 8?
thank you!


----------



## macraven

Call and ask if you can book club and stay on a different floor

Going that route it would be about $100 additional per night besides the room rate 
Since club is booked up, they may or may not allow this type of set up

Club lounge will allow x number of peeps per day

If many of the club rooms are booked for 2 peeps only, maybe you could go that way if head count for lounge is lower than expected 
This is just a thought 

Otherwise you would stay one night non 7th floor and check out the next day
Store your belongings with valet and check back in for new room on club floor the next morning

You would be reissued new room keys 

Your ep from the day prior will still be valid for day 2

You will get a text while you are in the park that day
Your room number will be given to you

You can by pass the front desk directly to your new room
Your hotel key card will be already programmed to use

Call front desk once in the room and have your luggage brought to the room
While you are in the hotel later that day, make a new ep card as you will need it for your 3 rd in the park 


But, suggest you call the booking site and speak with a supervisor about your situation since you prefer to have one check in only

I can give suggestions but it is up them to let you know the possibilities and what can be allowed for you

Wishing you mummy dust for success with the booking!


----------



## KCanuck

Thank you for the help macraven. I will call today and book : )


----------



## kim31kim

Which rooms have a view of the parks?  (particularly of Hogwart's castle)


----------



## schumigirl

kim31kim said:


> Which rooms have a view of the parks?  (particularly of Hogwart's castle)



Best view of Hogwarts is T3 high floor.


----------



## kim31kim

schumigirl said:


> Best view of Hogwarts is T3 high floor.


Thanks!  I called the other day and requested a view of the castle if available and they noted my account.    I am not going to get my hopes up but I did mention that it is our anniversary and also our first trip... who knows, we may get lucky.


----------



## macraven

kim31kim said:


> Thanks!  I called the other day and requested a view of the castle if available and they noted my account.    I am not going to get my hopes up but I did mention that it is our anniversary and also our first trip... who knows, we may get lucky.




_Hope you get Mummy Dust and the free upgrade of water view!


Water views (some of them) are park views_


----------



## kim31kim

macraven said:


> _Hope you get Mummy Dust and the free upgrade of water view!
> 
> 
> Water views (some of them) are park views_


Yay! Me too!


----------



## soniam

Just booked second reservation for Memorial Day weekend DS and I are doing a mommy/son trip for his elementary graduation. Originally, we were going to stay at HRH, because he loves the pool and it's so convenient. Now, with Volcano Bay opening. I thought RPR would be more convenient for the water park. That place is going to be a mad house, and I'm going to be in the thick of it For $50 more for the whole trip, I can get a club level 2 queen at RPR versus the pool view 2 queen at HRH. Since we won't have a car, I'm thinking club level might be nice for breakfast food, snacks, and probably necessary adult beverage for me We usually grab a quick breakfast in the room before hitting or while waiting for rope drop. I take it the club level at RPR has kids cereals. Do they have have paper/plastic plates, bowls, and utensils or even to go coffee cups? Thanks


----------



## macraven

_yes club has carry out containers such as plates, cups, bowls, etc

i always would get coffee in a cup with a lid to go when i left club lounge



you will love staying club!_


----------



## littlesos

We are heading to the Royal Pacific next Saturday for a week.  Whilst we are there it will be my daughters 14th birthday, any recommendations for something extra-special to do?


----------



## schumigirl

littlesos said:


> We are heading to the Royal Pacific next Saturday for a week.  Whilst we are there it will be my daughters 14th birthday, any recommendations for something extra-special to do?



Character dinner/breakfast. 

You can get a birthday button from front desk too.


----------



## kkjd

First of all, thank you so much, Schumigirl, Macraven and others for taking your time to help us. Really appreciate it!

After reading this and other threads in regard to Universal Studios, we’ve decided to stay at RPR at club level. We won’t get a rental car but will use Tony Hinds for round trip transportation from MCO to RPR. I’m buying 4 annual preferred passes for 4 of us because we might go back next Spring break. I’m not sure how annual pass works. Does it start from the first day we use them? If this is the case, then we can still use ours by next Spring break (4/2-4/10/2018).  Please let me know if it’s true.

Both Expedia and Universal resort website provide the same rate $519/night from 4/16-4/20. However if I book through Expedia, I’ll get 1.5% cash back on hotel via ebates (about $35 for a 4-night stay and some Expedia points). Are there any differences between booking with Expedia and Universal resort website? Are there any pros and cons that I should know if using Expedia?

Thank you so much for your help.

Lynn P.


----------



## kkjd

Thank you so much, Mom3girls!


Mom3girls said:


> When we arrived in Aug we didn't receive any leis. But in December we did. And you get to keep your room keys so I'm assuming it will still open the gate. (I've never driven so Ive never tried that)


----------



## macraven

I read Expedia site and it looks like they own the reservation until you check into the hotel

That would mean you would go thru Expedia if any changes prior to arrival would occur, that needs to be done 

Mr Mac uses Expedia but I don't 
Guess I'm not comfortable with the company holding the ressie and I can't make direct contact with the hotel until checked in

If I missed my flight and would not arrive until the day after I would be checking in, I would have to contact Expedia 


Ap benefits start on the first day you use it to enter the parks 

It is activated on that date and valid for one year

I see for 2018, you would have a 9 day stay

With your spring trip this year, probably a multiday stay also

You will come out ahead buying the ap for all

I have the preferred ap as I use the perks it allows
Food and merchant discounts and special event ticket discounts

Check and see if power pass is an option if you want to save money
If your kids are young then this could be an option as you all would stay together

Check on black out dates for the power ap
If your time period falls within then preferred ap would work better


----------



## kkjd

Thank you so much for your quick response, Macraven.
I'll book with Universal website then. 
It'll be a 4-night trip for us this April (4/16-4/20) that are the blackout dates for other ap except preferred and premier ap.  
We're not Florida residents and kids are in school, we can only do Spring break or summer. We prefer Spring break due to the heat during summer months.


----------



## JPorter044

Just booked 2 rooms club level at RPR. For family of 9. First time at Universal , been to Disney numerous times but kids are older now. Is the quick service plan worth it money wise ? Are there plenty of choices in the parks ? Should we all do the drink cups ? Are they any big shows  in the parks at the end of the nights like Disney ? If so should we view them in the park or at the resort ? Thanks for the help in advance, I'm sure I will have plenty of more in the next 6 months.


----------



## macraven

_since the parks are surrounded by a residential area, there is a noise ordinance involved.
this limits UO from a full out fireworks display that others have seen at disney.

there is the one event at the Studios around the lagoon with film and minor fireworks that compliments the film
it is the history of universal movies from their beginning to present.

if you are up on old movies that Universal produced, then you would enjoy it very much.
music and lights add to the film display.
not a long event but maybe 15 or so minutes.

i lose track of time when in the parks........lol

special events are done for specific holidays such as nye.


the only package, if you want to call it that, for food is the very basic one.

if i am at select eateries in the park, i buy the meal and drink and buy the coupon deal promo.

at the main potter eatery at IOA, i get the rib platter.
think it is about $18.
at check out there are signs to advertise a deal you can buy with your meal.

for $21.99 (?) this past october, i could buy the meal listed above and get two coupons to be used within 14 days.
one coupon is for a snack and the other coupon is for a beverage.

these can be redeemed at either park anytime before 14 days.

butterbeer was at $5.99 but increased one dollar this week 

i would use my snack credit for the butter beer later in the week and the beverage coupon for a bottle of soda.

i came out ahead on the deal.


Louies, Monsters Cafe in the studios are two other places i remember where this can be bought when you buy a meal.
if you buy a high end meal, it is worth it.


the regular food plans i don't participate in as there has been no saving value for me.
some newbies like the basic meal plan as they don't have to carry money on them and just use the meal plan

drink cups i don't do as some rides require you to store all items in the free lockers._


----------



## kim31kim

macraven said:


> _since the parks are surrounded by a residential area, there is a noise ordinance involved.
> this limits UO from a full out fireworks display that others have seen at disney.
> 
> there is the one event at the Studios around the lagoon with film and minor fireworks that compliments the film
> it is the history of universal movies from their beginning to present.
> 
> if you are up on old movies that Universal produced, then you would enjoy it very much.
> music and lights add to the film display.
> not a long event but maybe 15 or so minutes._


Do you know if this is every night? What time?  We're going next week and I'd love to see it!   Any certain area best for viewing?


----------



## macraven

_when i was last there, the cinematic spectacular varied on nights it was done.

it will be listed in the park guide maps.

i have not looked at the uo site to see if info is out for dates of showing.

maybe some reader here would have current info to answer your question.
i can only guess at this point.



i loved the show but then i loved all those older movies._
_the films are broken into segment types._

_screens are in the lagoon and you can view the screens from most places in the park._

_my favorite viewing section is in Central Park_
_this is the open area in front of Mels Dinner._

_the back portions of this area by the street is one of the smoking areas but have not seen smoking in the section by the lagoon during the show._


_show is shown when it is dusk/dark_
_and at the end of the park day or close to it._

_october the parks close early at the studios maybe 7:00 on the non hhn nights._

_next week, it will be dark early like it does in october._
_i'll be at the darkside a few nights after i leave the motherland portion of my vacation next week._
_i leave this sunday._


_i'll look for youse....lol_


----------



## schumigirl

kim31kim said:


> Do you know if this is every night? What time?  We're going next week and I'd love to see it!   Any certain area best for viewing?




Kim, this is the link from the Universal Orlando website with all the show times. Click on the link to check your dates. It's  a good website and has loads of information like this on there.

https://www.universalorlando.com/Shows/Universal-Studios-Florida/Cinematic-Spectacular.aspx

There isn't really a bad place around the lagoon to see the show.......


----------



## kim31kim

Oh great!  It's showing at 7 when we're there. We love those movies too so well definitely check it out!


----------



## butchwheeler

Hello...Going Back for out first visit since the Park Opened.....Where can I find the Link to the Dining Plans offered (or the coupon deal mentioned above).....Going in either November 2017 or January 2018 ....Thinking January with the cooler Weather...Will be 8 Adults going ...Thank you for everyone's Help.....This looks like the hotel to stay at with the Line Passes and the lowest price hotel that offers that perk.....Would You compare this Hotel to a WDW  Moderate or a Deluxe?


----------



## butchwheeler

Do they ever offer a Discount or free Dining like Disney does?


----------



## macraven

UO has not done free dining like wdw has

But there are some packages where dining is involved but it is more of a prepay set up when you break it all down

You do not come out ahead with that package


----------



## butchwheeler

macraven said:


> UO has not done free dining like wdw has


Thank you....We are Newbies learning our way...We appreciate the Advice and Input


----------



## macraven

butchwheeler said:


> Thank you....We are Newbies learning our way...We appreciate the Advice and Input






_to the darkside !!

many on these boards are always happen to help_


----------



## HeatherBean

My sister and I will be staying at RPR for a few nights starting Feb 4th.  I've booked us a Standard 2 Queen room.  Is there any suggestions of request I should make for our room, a certain tower, floor, what have you or locations I should avoid. I'm sure we'll use both the walking trail and boat transportation. 

Thanks in advance for any advice!!!


----------



## macraven

Hey...... I'm there at rpr that day too!!


I prefer tower 3 high floor water view

Tower 1 would be my second choice as many great views in the building

Very little distance between those two towers to the boat dock

Could be one minute tops once off the elevator ground floor

Tower 2 has a few great views
But not as much as other two towers

And longer walk from T 2 elevators from lobby

Suggest T 1 or 3

I book club suite and not many in T3 but T 1 has more with the great views

T3 has king suites with street views also so I request water view

There are many great views for standard rooms

Many of the gardens and some of partial park/ water views


----------



## Mom3girls

Mom3girls said:


> Here's a pic of the fridge at RPR...View attachment 214713


And my husband laughed at me for taking a picture of the fridge....


----------



## kim31kim

.


----------



## Mysteryincorp

schumigirl said:


> No, you have to add Club on to these rooms if you want it. They don`t automatically come with Club Access.



Well I changed my mind, bit the bullet and upgraded to the king suite. The Jurassic park suite was another $70 on top of the king suite so I went middle ground!  My husband is a terrible snorer so I'm hoping there is a door between the bedroom and living room area? I'm going to make him sleep on the couch so my daughter and I can get a good night sleep!!!


----------



## macraven

King suite at rpr has two rooms
Loving roommanf bedroom 



Ondod not here any sound travel bereee the two rooms


----------



## schumigirl

Mysteryincorp said:


> Well I changed my mind, bit the bullet and upgraded to the king suite. The Jurassic park suite was another $70 on top of the king suite so I went middle ground!  My husband is a terrible snorer so I'm hoping there is a door between the bedroom and living room area? I'm going to make him sleep on the couch so my daughter and I can get a good night sleep!!!



Nice idea. 

Our son has slept on the pull out in the King Suite and I can agree with macraven, he never heard a sound from our room with regards to DH snoring........


----------



## CJN

macraven said:


> King suite at rpr has two rooms
> Loving roommanf bedroom
> Ondod not here any sound travel bereee the two rooms



This made me chuckle.


----------



## macraven

Well I really should check my spelling before posting


Lol


Having dinner at city walk now


----------



## kim31kim

We're back from our trip and I wanted to come back and say thanks for all the help with planning!   We LOVED RPR!  Everybody there was so friendly and it was so close to the parks.   This is the first hotel we've stayed at where you could text the front desk/concierge etc.  That was the most handy thing ever!  Do other hotels do this nowadays or is this something unique for RPR?

We mentioned that it was our anniversary trip in conversation one day and they gave us to free drink coupons to use at the Bula Bar!  Thought that was a nice touch!  Oh and of course the leis on arrival were fun!   I don't think I saw anyone mention that there would be characters at the resort restaurants on certain evenings so we were really surprised to run into Gru and Kevin on our way back to our room one night.


----------



## kim31kim

Oh and I posted this in the transportation thread, but we were not impressed with the driver that they picked to take us back to the airport.  I think it must just be luck of the draw, but the guy was an aggressive driver, his Suburban was not comfortable and we were really wishing we had booked Tiffany for roundtrip instead of just one way.   On a positive note, it was great that you didn't have to have a reservation and that they were just out there waiting for you...   was nice being able to be a little more flexible with our departure time.    The cost was $55 to get back to the airport.


----------



## schumigirl

kim31kim said:


> We're back from our trip and I wanted to come back and say thanks for all the help with planning!   We LOVED RPR!  Everybody there was so friendly and it was so close to the parks.   This is the first hotel we've stayed at where you could text the front desk/concierge etc.  That was the most handy thing ever!  Do other hotels do this nowadays or is this something unique for RPR?
> 
> We mentioned that it was our anniversary trip in conversation one day and they gave us to free drink coupons to use at the Bula Bar!  Thought that was a nice touch!  Oh and of course the leis on arrival were fun!   I don't think I saw anyone mention that there would be characters at the resort restaurants on certain evenings so we were really
> 
> surprised to run into Gru and Kevin on our way back to our room one night.



There's always been characters around the hotels. 

Info about character dining was in all the hotel stickies.........my trip reports are full of pictures of them, they are fabulous interactions with all the characters. Gru and Kevin, Scooby and Shaggy, Woody woodpecker and Simpsons are regulars in certain nights. 

Glad you had such a nice time anyway.


----------



## kim31kim

schumigirl said:


> There's always been characters around the hotels.
> 
> Info about character dining was in all the hotel stickies.........my trip reports are full of pictures of them, they are fabulous interactions with all the characters. Gru and Kevin, Scooby and Shaggy, Woody woodpecker and Simpsons are regulars in certain nights.
> 
> Glad you had such a nice time anyway.


I must have missed those... oops!  Well, it was a really fun surprise! I researched the heck out of most parts of our trips so didn't have many surprises.  Running into Gru was a great surprise.     We had so much fun!!  Thanks for all the help! Your FAQs are much appreciated...   I actually read them a long time ago so I probably just forgot that about the characters by the time we went.


----------



## Patience

Am I able to make a request for a standard room?  I don't particularly care about view but I would like to be on a higher floor and would like a room with a shower without a tub.  Is that even possible?


----------



## kim31kim

Patience said:


> Am I able to make a request for a standard room?  I don't particularly care about view but I would like to be on a higher floor and would like a room with a shower without a tub.  Is that even possible?


Our room on the 6th floor of tower 3 only had a shower, no tub.   I'm not sure how the other rooms are.    You can call about a week ahead of time and put in special requests for room assignment.


----------



## Patience

Thanks for the response!  I had read somewhere that some rooms still have the tub/shower combo and I dislike tubs at hotels. It seems like an odd request, I know. Maybe I should just request Tower 3, as high as possible.


----------



## macraven

There are two rooms I am aware of in 6th floor tower 3 at  rpr that have a shower/tub combo

I'm here now in a king suite 6th floor  and did see a standard pool view room in the first corridor on this floor

Most all rooms in tower 3 have showers only


----------



## Mom3girls

Hi macraven  I know you just left All Star Sports resort, can you tell me if they have a fridge in the room and is it comparable in size to the ones at RPR? (My daughter is going to *** for senior trip and wants to know)  Thanks!


----------



## Mysteryincorp

macraven said:


> There are two rooms I am aware of in 6th floor tower 3 at  rpr that have a shower/tub combo
> 
> I'm here now in a king suite 6th floor  and did see a standard pool view room in the first corridor on this floor
> 
> Most all rooms in tower 3 have showers only



Does the couch pull out into a bed?


----------



## macraven

Yes it did
My son did the bedroom and I used the living room with the pull out coach

Decent sleep on it on for three nights.


----------



## macraven

Mom3girls said:


> Hi macraven  I know you just left All Star Sports resort, can you tell me if they have a fridge in the room and is it comparable in size to the ones at RPR? (My daughter is going to *** for senior trip and wants to know)  Thanks!


The fridge stickies for sports /wdw and rpr have the same pic of the fridge
They are the same


----------



## Mom3girls

macraven said:


> The fridge stickies for sports /wdw and rpr have the same pic of the fridge
> They are the same


Thank you


----------



## Mysteryincorp

macraven said:


> Yes it did
> My son did the bedroom and I used the living room with the pull out coach
> 
> Decent sleep on it on for three nights.



Thanks!!


----------



## quandrea

Staying January 2, 2018. Rates are very high right now. When can I expect them to drop?  When can I expect AP rates to come out?  Should I expect rates to drop?


----------



## macraven

Rates change at anytime

Suggest you email UO (address in sticky) and ask them how soon or Far out do they adjust room rates when about one year out

Also contact loewshotels.com

With new things coming into the parks, we can only guess


----------



## Jupiter&Wolfe

This is a great thread! I'm thinking we will most likely stay here in November, we are very excited!!

I'm staying during a peak holiday time, over Thanksgiving weekend. I have also noticed that the rates seem higher compared to what I'm reading people usually pay. I was thinking I would wait to see if any discounts came out, but is that silly to hope for? Is it normal for a peak weekend to cost about $400/night with no discounts? I'm also worried about waiting just because it's such a busy time, does this hotel tend to book up quickly for holiday weekends?

Thanks guys! Can't wait.


----------



## damo

Jupiter&Wolfe said:


> This is a great thread! I'm thinking we will most likely stay here in November, we are very excited!!
> 
> I'm staying during a peak holiday time, over Thanksgiving weekend. I have also noticed that the rates seem higher compared to what I'm reading people usually pay. I was thinking I would wait to see if any discounts came out, but is that silly to hope for? Is it normal for a peak weekend to cost about $400/night with no discounts? I'm also worried about waiting just because it's such a busy time, does this hotel tend to book up quickly for holiday weekends?
> 
> Thanks guys! Can't wait.



You aren't likely to get any Thanksgiving discounts.  It is one of their busiest times.


----------



## Jupiter&Wolfe

damo said:


> You aren't likely to get any Thanksgiving discounts.  It is one of their busiest times.


I was afraid of that, but thanks for the quick response!


----------



## flav

schumigirl said:


> There's always been characters around the hotels.
> 
> Info about character dining was in all the hotel stickies.........my trip reports are full of pictures of them, they are fabulous interactions with all the characters. Gru and Kevin, Scooby and Shaggy, Woody woodpecker and Simpsons are regulars in certain nights.
> 
> Glad you had such a nice time anyway.



Plus the following info from post 1 of this thread:

*



			Character dining is fantastic here. Interaction with characters is second to none. It will vary from night to night who you will see. It can be Scooby and Shaggy, Gru and Stuart the minion, Woody Woodpecker or The Simpsons. Have seen Shrek and Fiona too. Monday, Wednesday and Thursday are the nights at the moment for these characters. Usually from 6.45 till around 9.15.
		
Click to expand...

**

*
Make me wonder the following: Is there enough opportunities to meet with characters without dining at Island?
If not, is the menu/price the same on the nights with and without characters?


----------



## macraven

There are many characters in the parks where you can take pictures with them

Go to the sticky od universal character site

Read page 1 and 7
It will explain where to find characters

You will find more characters in the park than at Island Dining Room
They will only have two characters

Character dining alternates to the other hotels during the week

No additional charges for your meal when characters are present
Order off the menu

Characters walk around the dining area and visit all tables

Usually just a two hour time period that they are present


----------



## jack presley

We were walking out of Jake's one night and the 2 of the characters from Despicable Me were either on their way in or out of Islands and they were quite happy to pose for pictures. So time it right and you won't have to eat at Islands (which is a lovely restaurant by the way)


----------



## mya1k9

Can anyone stay club level? What's the price difference with a AP??


----------



## schumigirl

Of course anyone can book CL. 

If there is availability when you look at what's available then do the dummy booking and put in AP to the search. 

Some folks leave it and try and upgrade at check in. Not the best idea if you really want it as there may not be availability.


----------



## richkorn

My wife and I are coming to Universal for 1st time in April and staying at the RPR with our boys ages 16 & 10... Done the Disney resort thing a bunch of times already.

Regarding the mention on the 1st page here about the "little shop on level 3 that sells basic groceries, first aid items and gifts:"

Is this similar to a Disney resort gift shop/store? Looking to find out where I can get 1/2 gal. of milk for cereal in the room in the morning. I'm actually trying to figure out how to get some milk, OJ, BEER and a few other items to the room. I know Orlando Grocery Express can deliver to the UOR resorts or I can take a hike out to a Walgreens or grocery store but I'd need to probably get a cab back or bring a backpack.

Thanks in advance for any info/advice!


----------



## MomofDisneyLoversx3

Hi all,
Staying at the RPR 6/21-23 for our first trip to the darkside.  Then checking out and transferring to the Waldorf for the WDW portion of the trip.  We are staying CL at RPR.  This trip is for my son's bday.  I have a weird question and also want everyone's opinion regarding my plans.  Is it possible to get wine or beer any time other than the evening appetizer time?
here is my plan: Arrive on 6/21 and check in .  Get our passes and hang out at the pool, wander Citywalk, and do the dessert spread in the lounge.  6/22 Use early entry and EP to enjoy the parks, possibly with some pool time mid day.  6/23 Leave the bags with bell services, use early entry and EP to enjoy the parks then head to the Waldorf  to settle in there.  Will this give us enough time to enjoy the parks?  


Thanks! 
Heather


----------



## schumigirl

richkorn said:


> My wife and I are coming to Universal for 1st time in April and staying at the RPR with our boys ages 16 & 10... Done the Disney resort thing a bunch of times already.
> 
> Regarding the mention on the 1st page here about the "little shop on level 3 that sells basic groceries, first aid items and gifts:"
> 
> Is this similar to a Disney resort gift shop/store? Looking to find out where I can get 1/2 gal. of milk for cereal in the room in the morning. I'm actually trying to figure out how to get some milk, OJ, BEER and a few other items to the room. I know Orlando Grocery Express can deliver to the UOR resorts or I can take a hike out to a Walgreens or grocery store but I'd need to probably get a cab back or bring a backpack.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any info/advice!



The store only has small milks, certainly not that large. It's only $5 or so for a cab to the Walgreens a few minutes away. Or there is a huge Walmart a 5 minute drive on Turkey Lake Road. 



MomofDisneyLoversx3 said:


> Hi all,
> Staying at the RPR 6/21-23 for our first trip to the darkside.  Then checking out and transferring to the Waldorf for the WDW portion of the trip.  We are staying CL at RPR.  This trip is for my son's bday.  I have a weird question and also want everyone's opinion regarding my plans.  Is it possible to get wine or beer any time other than the evening appetizer time?
> here is my plan: Arrive on 6/21 and check in .  Get our passes and hang out at the pool, wander Citywalk, and do the dessert spread in the lounge.  6/22 Use early entry and EP to enjoy the parks, possibly with some pool time mid day.  6/23 Leave the bags with bell services, use early entry and EP to enjoy the parks then head to the Waldorf  to settle in there.  Will this give us enough time to enjoy the parks?
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> Heather



You can only get wine and beer during the time evening appetisers are served. 4.30 - 6.30

Your timings depend on how much you want to do really. On the 23rd are you planning to spend the whole day at Universal before moving away?


----------



## MomofDisneyLoversx3

schumigirl said:


> The store only has small milks, certainly not that large. It's only $5 or so for a cab to the Walgreens a few minutes away. Or there is a huge Walmart a 5 minute drive on Turkey Lake Road.
> 
> 
> 
> You can only get wine and beer during the time evening appetisers are served. 4.30 - 6.30
> 
> Your timings depend on how much you want to do really. On the 23rd are you planning to spend the whole day at Universal before moving away?


That's what I was afraid of regarding the wine/beer.  Was hoping for a glass of wine on arrival while unpacking. Oh well. 

We plan to spend the whole day at the parks on the 23rd.  The 24th will be a down day at the Waldorf. We have a cabana and will spend the day at the pool.  We are primarily doing Universal for HP and Jurassic.  

One more question: any options for an in room welcome for the kids? Usually I do Tink gifts, and WDW CL has always been great about putting them in our room.  I'm hoping for a little extra magic, as this trip is for my son's birthday.


----------



## ml499

Hi!  New here today....yikes!  So much info, been reading like crazy!   So many questions for this Universal newbie.

We are planning our first trip to Universal the last week in May 2017/first week in June.  Booking 2 queen rooms (hopefully connecting) for myself, my husband and 3 children (ages 7, 7 and 11) and my 68 year old mom.  We haven't signed on the dotted line yet, but plan do to so in the next few days.  RPR is our first choice.  We've been to Disney several times and can plan it with my eye closed....Universal is a new monster for me. 


Wondering if the club level rooms are worth the extra cost?  Thoughts and suggestions are appreciate!
Can you visit the other resorts and use their pools without a problem?   A big no-no at Disney, but heard you can at Universal.
I will have to rent my mom a scooter....any services that you can recommend that would drop one off to us at RPR?

Those are the main questions off the top of my head.

Looking forward to learning from you all!


----------



## richkorn

schumigirl said:


> The store only has small milks, certainly not that large. It's only $5 or so for a cab to the Walgreens a few minutes away. Or there is a huge Walmart a 5 minute drive on Turkey Lake Road.



Thanks! Looks like a short cab ride to Walgreens on International Drive is the closest.


----------



## pcstang

richkorn said:


> Thanks! Looks like a short cab ride to Walgreens on International Drive is the closest.


Yep, and cheaper too to buy offsite. Even with a short cab or Uber ride.


----------



## pcstang

ml499 said:


> Hi!  New here today....yikes!  So much info, been reading like crazy!   So many questions for this Universal newbie.
> 
> We are planning our first trip to Universal the last week in May 2017/first week in June.  Booking 2 queen rooms (hopefully connecting) for myself, my husband and 3 children (ages 7, 7 and 11) and my 68 year old mom.  We haven't signed on the dotted line yet, but plan do to so in the next few days.  RPR is our first choice.  We've been to Disney several times and can plan it with my eye closed....Universal is a new monster for me.
> 
> 
> Wondering if the club level rooms are worth the extra cost?  Thoughts and suggestions are appreciate!
> Can you visit the other resorts and use their pools without a problem?   A big no-no at Disney, but heard you can at Universal.
> I will have to rent my mom a scooter....any services that you can recommend that would drop one off to us at RPR?
> 
> Those are the main questions off the top of my head.
> 
> Looking forward to learning from you all!


We never do club as we are in the parks or down at the pool or citywalk. It depends on how much you plan to use it in my opinion.
Absolutely on the pool question.
I see Walker rentals, I think that's the name, all the time. I have no experience with the ECV rentals but I see the a lot.


----------



## CJN

ml499 said:


> I will have to rent my mom a scooter....any services that you can recommend that would drop one off to us at RPR?



Any of the ECV places will drop one off but may require you to meet up with them in person to receive it. However, on Walker Mobility's website they state that they are the "exclusive provider" at the three Universal hotels. I'm pretty sure this means the same thing as with the companies that are official providers at Disney - that the ECV can be delivered to bell services at RPR without you even being there. That perk can be very handy.
I've used Walker before and am doing so again in a few months for the above mentioned reason.


----------



## macraven

MomofDisneyLoversx3 said:


> Hi all,
> Staying at the RPR 6/21-23 for our first trip to the darkside.  Then checking out and transferring to the Waldorf for the WDW portion of the trip.  We are staying CL at RPR.  This trip is for my son's bday.  I have a weird question and also want everyone's opinion regarding my plans.  Is it possible to get wine or beer any time other than the evening appetizer time?
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> Heather



There is a site for rpr where you can order wine to be delivered to your room
Do not remember the price for it

Booze, wine selections is listed i the gifts you can preorder at rpr 

If schumi does not come up with that rpr site soon, I will search for it for you


----------



## macraven

MomofDisneyLoversx3 said:


> That's what I was afraid of regarding the wine/beer.  Was hoping for a glass of wine on arrival while unpacking. Oh well.
> 
> We plan to spend the whole day at the parks on the 23rd.  The 24th will be a down day at the Waldorf. We have a cabana and will spend the day at the pool.  We are primarily doing Universal for HP and Jurassic.
> 
> One more question: any options for an in room welcome for the kids? Usually I do Tink gifts, and WDW CL has always been great about putting them in our room.  I'm hoping for a little extra magic, as this trip is for my son's birthday.


The gift site for rpr besides alcohol, also has kid baskets that can be placed in your room


----------



## macraven

Ml499
The hotel has wc that guests can use in the hotel
Ecv rentals are availability at the park
I have contact info for that on the Quick Access Links in the general first forum

Renting off site is a good option also 

Water taxis allow ecv and wc on the boats if you rent or bring your own


----------



## schumigirl

[QUOTE


macraven said:


> There is a site for rpr where you can order wine to be delivered to your room
> Do not remember the price for it
> 
> Booze, wine selections is listed i the gifts you can preorder at rpr
> 
> If schumi does not come up with that rpr site soon, I will search for it for you



As requested...........

https://www.universalorlando.com/Images/rpr_in_room_amenities_menu_tcm13-56721.pdf

Think we've had most of these at one point........they're all lovely.


----------



## MomofDisneyLoversx3

schumigirl said:


> [QUOTE
> 
> 
> As requested...........
> 
> https://www.universalorlando.com/Images/rpr_in_room_amenities_menu_tcm13-56721.pdf
> 
> Think we've had most of these at one point........they're all lovely.





Thanks!   I'm not a lush, but my favorite part of WDW is having a glass of wine while checking in!  I may just grab a bottle at the grocery on the way.  
And if I read correctly, CL guests do not have a special checkin, correct? 

Sorry for all the questions!


----------



## macraven

Loews YouFirst peeps used to have a separate check in but it was done away about 5 years back

Club peeps and YouFirst peeps check in at the regular lines


----------



## schumigirl

MomofDisneyLoversx3 said:


> Thanks!   I'm not a lush, but my favorite part of WDW is having a glass of wine while checking in!  I may just grab a bottle at the grocery on the way.
> And if I read correctly, CL guests do not have a special checkin, correct?
> 
> Sorry for all the questions!



Ask away, we're glad to help. It can be quite daunting going somewhere for the first time. 

No, no seperate check in..........

I love a glass of wine too.........


----------



## macraven

Thanks schumi for posting the link!

Think we should add the link to the sticky?


----------



## schumigirl

You read my mind 

It is already in the sticky technically, but it's within the restaurant and bars lists for RP. 

So, I'll pop the link in separately on its own.......easier to find that way


----------



## schumigirl

Link to in room amenities has been added to first post.........


----------



## macraven

Super !!

Now it can be found quickly when homies do a quick scan of the sticky


----------



## saskdw

richkorn said:


> My wife and I are coming to Universal for 1st time in April and staying at the RPR with our boys ages 16 & 10... Done the Disney resort thing a bunch of times already.
> 
> Regarding the mention on the 1st page here about the "little shop on level 3 that sells basic groceries, first aid items and gifts:"
> 
> Is this similar to a Disney resort gift shop/store? Looking to find out where I can get 1/2 gal. of milk for cereal in the room in the morning. I'm actually trying to figure out how to get some milk, OJ, BEER and a few other items to the room. I know Orlando Grocery Express can deliver to the UOR resorts or I can take a hike out to a Walgreens or grocery store but I'd need to probably get a cab back or bring a backpack.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any info/advice!



We love RPR.

However the store there is a huge disappointment. The store and the crappy wifi are my two pet peeves with RPR. Don't depend on the store there for grocery needs as it most likely won't have what you want. It's very small and no 1/2 gallons of milk. You will also find that you can't buy beer anywhere on UO property. So a grocery run is definately in order.

The good news is you will love everything else!! It's a great resort and the staff are fantastic!!


----------



## jack presley

I didn't have any issues with the wifi on my last trip there. I could always do what I needed to do (check mail, news, download podcasts etc.). I don't know what it's like if you're trying to download movies or the like as I didn't try but for everything else, it was fine.


----------



## saskdw

jack presley said:


> I didn't have any issues with the wifi on my last trip there. I could always do what I needed to do (check mail, news, download podcasts etc.). I don't know what it's like if you're trying to download movies or the like as I didn't try but for everything else, it was fine.



It has the worst wifi of any hotel I've ever stayed in. They want you to upgrade to the "high speed" wifi for $10 a day. I talked to their IT department, the front desk, and made note of it in my survey. No one seemed concerned.

This was Dec 2015 for 11 nights. We were on the 7th floor of tower 2. I was trying to watch NHL hockey on my iPad and it was very frustrating. Comparetively speaking this worked absolutely fine at CSR (Disneyworld) during our 2016 and 2014 stays. They really wanted me to upgrade for $10 a day. I refused. wifi is free at every hotle I've ever stayed at and works fine with no extra charge.


----------



## macraven

Stayed there earlier this month and no issues with it

Years back can say it was not the best at times but last and this year, I was good with it


----------



## saskdw

macraven said:


> Stayed there earlier this month and no issues with it
> 
> Years back can say it was not the best at times but last and this year, I was good with it



I would say it's possible it was the room or floor that has an issue, but IT checked and said it was working to their specs. I don't feel there should even be an option for a wifi upgrade. It's not needed anywhere else I stay. This isn't an RPR policy, it's how Loews does business. I will most likely give them one more chance, but if it doesn't work better next time I won't stay there again.


----------



## macraven

I was Tower 3 , floor 6

Maybe that was the reason it worked for me?


----------



## jack presley

I was tower 2 both times, ground floor once and floor 2 or 3 the other time. No issues at all. I was also able to get wifi by the pool.


----------



## mmafan

This week im making my reservations for December 1-10...cant wait first time for a universal stay. Usually  we stay at animal kingdom lodge but trying this out  it will be club level and it will be a TON CHEAPER>>>>>>>>> thanks for all the info.......


----------



## macraven

WOOT!!!!


----------



## The10sPro

Question about my first trip to Universal.... I'm staying at Royal Pacific and I want to self-park.  Where do I park when I first arrive so that I can check-in?


----------



## schumigirl

The10sPro said:


> Question about my first trip to Universal.... I'm staying at Royal Pacific and I want to self-park.  Where do I park when I first arrive so that I can check-in?



You can pull up to the hotel and drop your stuff off and any other passengers.

Then just drive to the lot. 

We usually just self park and walk up with our luggage, its an easy walk and not far.


----------



## The10sPro

schumigirl said:


> You can pull up to the hotel and drop your stuff off and any other passengers.
> 
> Then just drive to the lot.
> 
> We usually just self park and walk up with our luggage, its an easy walk and not far.




Great, thank you! I'm assuming self-park is easy to find? (I'm just a little nervous about not knowing anything about the whole Universal area!)


----------



## schumigirl

The10sPro said:


> Great, thank you! I'm assuming self-park is easy to find? (I'm just a little nervous about not knowing anything about the whole Universal area!)



Yep, after you pull up in front of the hotel......drive back down a little and the you go straight across the road. 

If you have already checked in you can use your key to open the gate........there is a little picture of which way to slide the key.......

It's clear when you're there.......honest..........


----------



## schumigirl

If you decide to park first without checking in, there's a button to press at the gate, tell them you have just arrived for your stay and they'll open it for you. 

After that you need your room key to get in and out.


----------



## The10sPro

schumigirl said:


> Yep, after you pull up in front of the hotel......drive back down a little and the you go straight across the road.
> 
> If you have already checked in you can use your key to open the gate........there is a little picture of which way to slide the key.......
> 
> It's clear when you're there.......honest..........




Thank you for you help!!!


----------



## schumigirl

The10sPro said:


> Thank you for you help!!!



You're very welcome.......

It can be quite daunting going somewhere for the first time.


----------



## macraven

I did self parking this month and found out it is easier to unload the car at the drop off section at rpr

Bell services will load your stuff on a cart and hold it for you

That I did and went to park the car then
No lugging all my stuff by hand as it is secure and waiting for you when you walk back to the hotel


----------



## JRoyster86

Hi all, we are heading back to the dark side this summer and I am getting wicked excited. This will be my fourth trip to Universal, having stayed at Hard Rock once and twice at Royal Pacific. This trip, we have six nights booked at the Royal Pacific, and are staying club level for the very first time! I am beyond excited and have begun reading every thread possible. 

Just have one very important question right now - anyone know what kind of beer is currently available in the club lounge? These are the pressing issues!


----------



## schumigirl

Had to go check my trip report as I have a picture of the beer, wine and liquor from RP Club Lounge in it. 

Miller Lite, Corona, Bud and Bud light.

They don't usually change them..........


----------



## JRoyster86

schumigirl said:


> Had to go check my trip report as I have a picture of the beer, wine and liquor from RP Club Lounge in it.
> 
> Miller Lite, Corona, Bud and Bud light.
> 
> They don't usually change them..........



Thanks so much for the reply! I will have to go check out your trip report and look at your photos!


----------



## sunsetbeachgal

I forgot to mention in a prior post that we had an issue when we arrived at RPR on a Saturday mid-day, absolutely no available parking spaces in self-park.  We drove around, and around, and around, as did others arriving who also could not find a space.  Finally after asking people if they were leaving my husband found a man who was leaving and he literally followed the man as he walked to his car.  Felt like a stalker! 

Just a word of warning for fellow drivers!  There was a convention going on at RPR plus lots of folks presumably who were still in the parking lot enjoying a day in the park before leaving to drive home.  I'm used to the Disney resorts with huge self parking lots, not the case at RPR!


----------



## schumigirl

sunsetbeachgal said:


> I forgot to mention in a prior post that we had an issue when we arrived at RPR on a Saturday mid-day, absolutely no available parking spaces in self-park.  We drove around, and around, and around, as did others arriving who also could not find a space.  Finally after asking people if they were leaving my husband found a man who was leaving and he literally followed the man as he walked to his car.  Felt like a stalker!
> 
> Just a word of warning for fellow drivers!  There was a convention going on at RPR plus lots of folks presumably who were still in the parking lot enjoying a day in the park before leaving to drive home.  I'm used to the Disney resorts with huge self parking lots, not the case at RPR!



If you can't find a parking space in the self parking lot, you can drive back up to Valet and they will park your car for you and you won't the be charged the Valet Park cost.

Disney aren't limited by space. Loews hotels are.


----------



## schumigirl

JRoyster86 said:


> Thanks so much for the reply! I will have to go check out your trip report and look at your photos!



You're welcome.......hope the beers suit you ok


----------



## livibug

i too self parked last year, just drove up, the bel hops loaded the cart and I parked.  Interesting note, the gate was wide open all 4 days were were there.  Will do the same in July when we head back


----------



## JRoyster86

schumigirl said:


> You're welcome.......hope the beers suit you ok



I'm a bit of a beer snob in my normal life, but honestly, when I am on vacation, nothing beats a cold Bud Light!


----------



## schumigirl

JRoyster86 said:


> I'm a bit of a beer snob in my normal life, but honestly, when I am on vacation, nothing beats a cold Bud Light!



I know what you mean......my husband is the same.......but on trips will drink most things........he usually sticks to wine in the Club Lounge though. 

We usually have a drink then go somewhere for dinner later, I don't really drink beer and will order a bottle of wine with dinner so it's nicer if we're both drinking the same.......saves me trying to drink a bottle on my own...lol....


----------



## Churchladychurchlady

sunsetbeachgal said:


> I forgot to mention in a prior post that we had an issue when we arrived at RPR on a Saturday mid-day, absolutely no available parking spaces in self-park.  We drove around, and around, and around, as did others arriving who also could not find a space.  Finally after asking people if they were leaving my husband found a man who was leaving and he literally followed the man as he walked to his car.  Felt like a stalker!



We call that "land sharking"  'cause you're following them like Jaws!!


----------



## mmafan

OFFICALLY booked for November 30--December 10....cant wait


----------



## schumigirl

mmafan said:


> OFFICALLY booked for November 30--December 10....cant wait



Congratulations! 

I'm sure you'll love it...........


----------



## Fiddysmum

Hi All!  We are visiting Universal for 1 night next week.  Are we able to use the pool on check out day?  For example, if we check out, go to the park, and then when we are done, are we able to enjoy the pool for a few hours before we leave?


----------



## schumigirl

Fiddysmum said:


> Hi All!  We are visiting Universal for 1 night next week.  Are we able to use the pool on check out day?  For example, if we check out, go to the park, and then when we are done, are we able to enjoy the pool for a few hours before we leave?



Yes, you can. Just keep a hold of your room keys for towels..........they can ask anytime for your key.......

Lots of folks use the showers too after their final day in the park.......


----------



## Fiddysmum

Perfect, thank you!


----------



## schumigirl

Fiddysmum said:


> Perfect, thank you!



You're welcome........


----------



## jack presley

Does anyone know which restaurants participate in the 'Priority Seating' benefit that comes with being a guest at RPR? I'm particularly interested in the restaurants in Citywalk. I've read the Toothsome Emporium doesn't take bookings and as it's new, I'd be surprised if they participated but I'd love it if they did.


----------



## schumigirl

Bubba Gumps do not participate in priority seating and neither do Toothsome.


----------



## jack presley

schumigirl said:


> Bubba Gumps do not participate in priority seating and neither do Toothsome.



Thanks Shumigirl.

We like Pat O'Brien's and Margariteville so if they're in, we'll be happy enough. Not that we don't mind waiting a few minutes but we might as well take advantage of the perks!


----------



## schumigirl

jack presley said:


> Thanks Shumigirl.
> 
> We like Pat O'Brien's and Margariteville so if they're in, we'll be happy enough. Not that we don't mind waiting a few minutes but we might as well take advantage of the perks!



You're welcome.........It can be worth it........we had a huge wait down to less than 10 minutes last couple of years.


----------



## Chuckers

I've read there's a car rental desk on site at RPR. Has anyone used this? I will be needing to rent a car for 2 days while I am here and was wondering about the hours of operation?


----------



## schumigirl

Chuckers said:


> I've read there's a car rental desk on site at RPR. Has anyone used this? I will be needing to rent a car for 2 days while I am here and was wondering about the hours of operation?



Have never used it as we do our own car rental, but from memory it's open Monday to a Friday 7am till 5.30pm, Saturday is 7am till 12 and closed Sundays........


----------



## Chuckers

schumigirl said:


> Have never used it as we do our own car rental, but from memory it's open Monday to a Friday 7am till 5.30pm, Saturday is 7am till 12 and closed Sundays........



Awesome.. you so rock!


----------



## fly girl

JRoyster86 said:


> Just have one very important question right now - anyone know what kind of beer is currently available in the club lounge? These are the pressing issues!





schumigirl said:


> Had to go check my trip report as I have a picture of the beer, wine and liquor from RP Club Lounge in it.
> 
> Miller Lite, Corona, Bud and Bud light.
> 
> They don't usually change them..........




Oh, that hurts my beer loving taste buds to read the generic selection.  I'd love to see a Yuengling or even a seasonal like WDW.  

Three more club level booze questions: 

1.  I know the alcohol time is 4:30-6:30, but at WDW if you ask at any time they'll get you one. Same here, or no?  

2.  Do you help yourself to beer/wine (like BWI CL) or do they serve you?  Yeah, dh & I would like to take a bottle to our room and put in fridge for later. 

3.  Anyone know the white wine selections? I'm sure it's Chardonnay, everyone's favorite but me. 

Thanks!


----------



## schumigirl

No, you only get alcohol between those 2 hours. 

They do serve you, but some folks take them away to their room, but open.

They also have a Sauvignon Blanc alongside the Chardonnay.


----------



## fly girl

First, thank you for this thread.  I've read a wealth of information. And I'm getting more and more excited about our trip!   

Other than the VERY  important booze in CL inquiry, I have another question on hand.  (I know there will be many more, but this is one that is worrying me at the moment.) 

So, I'm double checking my info, but it looks like my Royal Club King Level room does have a small pull out bed/chair?  Is that correct?  

It's been 19 years since dh & I have been to UO.  Our dd is finally tall enough to ride the big coasters! We are so excited.  And she's really become a Harry Potter fan.  Should be fun.  

It'll be busy when we go (heart of spring break, April 14-17) but I think with EP, EE, and researching a good touring strategy we can conquer the crowds.


----------



## fly girl

schumigirl said:


> No, you only get alcohol between those 2 hours.
> 
> They do serve you, but some folks take them away to their room, but open.
> 
> They also have a Sauvignon Blanc alongside the Chardonnay.



Thank you!  Sauvignon Blanc will work. 

Yes, they open them for you at YC and at DL Grand Cali, but that's understandable.  We're not looking to create a case, we'd just like to take one back to our room each night to wind down with.  Esp if the window is only 2 hours. 

Thanks for the quick response!


----------



## jack presley

Chuckers said:


> I've read there's a car rental desk on site at RPR. Has anyone used this? I will be needing to rent a car for 2 days while I am here and was wondering about the hours of operation?



I've used it on a couple of occasions and found it very useful. You can drop off the car outside the opening hours by giving the keys to one of the doormen.


----------



## jack presley

schumigirl said:


> Have never used it as we do our own car rental, but from memory it's open Monday to a Friday 7am till 5.30pm, Saturday is 7am till 12 and closed Sundays........



We booked a car for a few days on our upcoming trip and according to the confirmation email, it says the hours of operation are "Monday-Sunday 8am-12:30pm and 1:00pm-6pm".

It better be open on Sundays anyway as that's when we pick up our car..ha ha..!!


----------



## schumigirl

jack presley said:


> We booked a car for a few days on our upcoming trip and according to the confirmation email, it says the hours of operation are "Monday-Sunday 8am-12:30pm and 1:00pm-6pm".
> 
> It better be open on Sundays anyway as that's when we pick up our car..ha ha..!!



Good to know..........

As I said it was from a distant memory and we've never actually used it.


----------



## pcstang

jack presley said:


> Thanks Shumigirl.
> 
> We like Pat O'Brien's and Margariteville so if they're in, we'll be happy enough. Not that we don't mind waiting a few minutes but we might as well take advantage of the perks!


Margaritaville can be a pain as far as priority. Might want to make a reservation.


----------



## Chuckers

jack presley said:


> We booked a car for a few days on our upcoming trip and according to the confirmation email, it says the hours of operation are "Monday-Sunday 8am-12:30pm and 1:00pm-6pm".
> 
> It better be open on Sundays anyway as that's when we pick up our car..ha ha..!!




Thanks. I really need it for one night and the next day. So that would work fine for me


----------



## Chuckers

jack presley said:


> I've used it on a couple of occasions and found it very useful. You can drop off the car outside the opening hours by giving the keys to one of the doormen.



Thank you! that will totally work for me!


----------



## Mizandry

For those who have done both what are the food choice differences between club level at RPR & PB? We are traveling with severe food (pn/tn) allergies and the menu at each hotel will help us decide which hotel to choose.


----------



## jack presley

I can't remember was it here or somewhere else I've stayed so hopefully someone can answer, do they have children's life vests on a rack beside the pool that you can borrow?


----------



## schumigirl

Mizandry said:


> For those who have done both what are the food choice differences between club level at RPR & PB? We are traveling with severe food (pn/tn) allergies and the menu at each hotel will help us decide which hotel to choose.



They do have a varied menu at both. But, with serious allergies you should be contacting them directly with your concerns. 

I do know RP catered for a serious food allergy when we were there last year. They had separate food delivered for the person concerned. I'm sure PB will be just as efficient. 



jack presley said:


> I can't remember was it here or somewhere else I've stayed so hopefully someone can answer, do they have children's life vests on a rack beside the pool that you can borrow?



Yes, they do have the children's life vests beside the pool that you can use.


----------



## jack presley

schumigirl said:


> Yes, they do have the children's life vests beside the pool that you can use.



Thanks for that Schumigirl, very helpful as always!


----------



## schumigirl

jack presley said:


> Thanks for that Schumigirl, very helpful as always!



No problem Jack.....always happy to help.......found a couple of pictures


----------



## jack presley

Great stuff, much appreciated!


----------



## Polyonmymind

Just booked a week the end of June. Yay!  I have a couple of questions concerning room requests.. 

Our trip last year we stayed in a JP suite in Tower 2 on the ground floor.  I liked the ground floor as we were able to walk right out to the path towards the boat, pool or etc.  Only time we used the elevators was for breakfast at Orchid's.  Not staying in the suite again this year, but would still like to avoid the elevators. 

Has anyone had success in requesting a ground floor room before? 

Also, is there a way to tell on the map which towers are which (1,2,3)?  Which tower is closest to the boat launch?


----------



## schumigirl

T3 is technically closest to the boat dock, but nothing is very far from anywhere at RP.

I'm sure you'll be fine requesting a ground floor room, most folks want a view so request a high floor.


----------



## Polyonmymind

"nothing is very far from anywhere"  so true, and what a great line...maybe you should write a song! 

Thank you schumigirl. You are always very helpful, and I am grateful.


----------



## schumigirl

Polyonmymind said:


> "nothing is very far from anywhere"  so true, and what a great line...maybe you should write a song!
> 
> Thank you schumigirl. You are always very helpful, and I am grateful.



Lol.......that made me smile......

You're very welcome........


----------



## macraven

Those with pets are assigned to tower 2 ground floor 

Request either T 1 or 3


----------



## CJN

schumigirl said:


>



Why did this picture make me think about a bunch of minions out running around the pool?


----------



## macraven

Glad you said that first.....

Had the same thought


----------



## schumigirl

CJN said:


> Why did this picture make me think about a bunch of minions out running around the pool?



Lol........now you mention it........


----------



## Nubiwan

I have a related question to booking RPR. I want to book one of the hotels with express pass option onsite. My travel dates are August 26- sept 2. I am booking for a family of 6 so my predicament for booking on the universal site is that from booking 5 in a room to 6, the price jumps from 3 grand to over 5 grand. It is actually cheaper, by just a bit, to book 2 rooms with 3 people in each. With universal site I get express pass and the unlimited park pass, as well as early entry.

At this very moment, I saw a deal with booking.com that allows me to book 2 rooms at royal pacific for 7 days at $3800 CAD. That's like $3200 USD. As far as I can tell, it includes express pass, early entry, but not the park tickets. Still, it seems a pretty good deal if I can get park tickets for 3-4 days which is all we need.  Express passes alone are worth 2 grand for 6 people.

Questions I'd have.

When booking with third parties (Expedia, Travelocity, booking, trivago) at the luxury Loews resort, do you automatically get the theme park tickets, early entry and express passes? Based on what I just looked at, it suggests not.  At least, not the park tickets.  

Where best to buy park tickets?

What have people experienced when booking thru third party operators like Expedia, booking, and Priceline?

So far this has been the best deal I could find for staying at the luxury Loews hotels.

Out of interest, the same dates at Cabana bay is around 1700 CAD but no tickets, just early entry.  The luxury stay is more appealing still.

Interested in comments thanks.


----------



## macraven

If you book a package with loews, it can include tickets

Either tickets are listed in the package or you can add them at a cost

I just went and looked it up and tickets are included in the packages 

I have not used third party vendors so do not know if they do a package or not

Did read last week that UT offered packages with tickets 
They are a third party vendor that has a big business selling tickets

Hrh rpr and pbh hotel have perks for all registered guests 
Free unlimited usage of the express pass

All onsite hotels allow early entry to the parks

Cbay is popular and affordable but no ep goes with the hotel
Since you are staying 7 nights, I feel you will be able to do the parks completely 
Do EE and hit potter areas
What you do not ride or see one day, plan for those things another day of your stay
Your dates listed will not have large crowds in the parks 
Last year for that time period was decent and assume the same for this year


----------



## Rags

Quick question can I buy a half gallon of milk there? Now that there is a fridge I will be bringing cereal. Easy breakfast for the kids TIA


----------



## sunsetbeachgal

Rags,

The little gift store in the lobby at RPR has a refrigerator case but I don't remember any large bottles of drinks other than individual portion size bottles.  Their selection was very limited, much more so than at resorts where they have suites with kitchenettes (I'm used to the resort gift shops at the onsite Disney resorts where you can buy bread, milk, bags of bagels, etc.)   Are you driving?  If so recommend you stop and buy items elsewhere.  We drove to a Wal Mart to stock up after we checked in, it was 10-15 minutes away.  What we did is buy muffins, boxed donuts, orange juice, milk and whole fruit for breakfast and packaged snacks for the parks, and it worked out great.  There is a Keurig coffee maker in the room and they have coffee cups and small beverage glasses.  If you are doing cereal with milk you will need bowls and spoons.


----------



## macraven

Or you can go to the small strip mall near pbh for what you need

I walked it from rpr before but took a cab back for $5

Could not carry a case of water
I'm a wimp .......lol


----------



## Rags

sunsetbeachgal said:


> Rags,
> 
> The little gift store in the lobby at RPR has a refrigerator case but I don't remember any large bottles of drinks other than individual portion size bottles.  Their selection was very limited, much more so than at resorts where they have suites with kitchenettes (I'm used to the resort gift shops at the onsite Disney resorts where you can buy bread, milk, bags of bagels, etc.)   Are you driving?  If so recommend you stop and buy items elsewhere.  We drove to a Wal Mart to stock up after we checked in, it was 10-15 minutes away.  What we did is buy muffins, boxed donuts, orange juice, milk and whole fruit for breakfast and packaged snacks for the parks, and it worked out great.  There is a Keurig coffee maker in the room and they have coffee cups and small beverage glasses.  If you are doing cereal with milk you will need bowls and spoons.



Thank you for the reply No car this trip we will make due with the mini milks. I pack cereal, bowls and spoons. It nice when the kids can sleep in a little longer by having breakfast in room


----------



## AWilliams

Can you walk to Cabana Bay from Royal Pacific? It looks like you could go through Sapphire Falls, but I'm not sure?

Thanks!


----------



## pcstang

AWilliams said:


> Can you walk to Cabana Bay from Royal Pacific? It looks like you could go through Sapphire Falls, but I'm not sure?
> 
> Thanks!


Yes you can. You can walk entirely inside from Royal to sapphire and then across the street to CB. I would just walk across the street to SF and then across the street to CB.


----------



## steviethegreat

So, if I have a room only reservation, will they charge my card on the 5th day before the trip? Or will they charge once we're there? I'm confused on that. The other person in my party is paying the remainder of the room charge, so if they charge my card, it takes FOREVER for Chase to put that money back. And I'll be out like..$800 of credit before my trip even starts. Should I call and ask or will it definitely not be charged/be charged before we check in?


----------



## macraven

The charge for the room will be entered each night

When you made the reservation, you paid the first night rate for the room

When you check in, have your friend give her cc to be placed on the account to cover the other nights charges

If I misread your question, Let me know

I read it as you are paying for one night stay and friend is paying for remainder of the stay


----------



## Kerriowl

We are booked in a Jurassic Park suite in June.  Are they throughout the hotel or concentrated in one tower?  I am trying to decide if I should call to request a specific tower.  We will be there for 2 nights and three days after a week of Disney with my two boys (9 and 6) and my mom.


----------



## Polyonmymind

Kerriowl said:


> We are booked in a Jurassic Park suite in June.  Are they throughout the hotel or concentrated in one tower?  I am trying to decide if I should call to request a specific tower.  We will be there for 2 nights and three days after a week of Disney with my two boys (9 and 6) and my mom.



I stayed in a JP suite last April.  It was the first room on the ground floor in Tower 2.   Great location as it was steps from the elevator, steps to the door for the Luau, and steps to the door leading to the walking path.   The suite worked great for us, 2 adults and three 13 year old girls. 

It was my first stay in a JP suite and first stay at RPR.   I called before our trip to ask about the locations of the suites.  No one on the phone could tell me where in the resort they were located.  I'm not sure if they are all in Tower 2 or not?  Saying that, call as you may get a different answer. 

We are also going back this June, but not in a JP suite as I'm not toting along my daughters friends.. Hope you enjoy your trip!


----------



## schumigirl

Kerriowl said:


> We are booked in a Jurassic Park suite in June.  Are they throughout the hotel or concentrated in one tower?  I am trying to decide if I should call to request a specific tower.  We will be there for 2 nights and three days after a week of Disney with my two boys (9 and 6) and my mom.



They are in separate towers. 

My favourite tower is 3 but 1 is good too. Thing about RPR is, it's quite compact and not a long walk to anywhere.


----------



## Chuckers

Can you put in a request for a tower before you check in?


----------



## schumigirl

Chuckers said:


> Can you put in a request for a tower before you check in?



Yep, give them a call and have it added to your reservation.


----------



## Chuckers

schumigirl said:


> Yep, give them a call and have it added to your reservation.



I just sent a request text to my UO Travel Agent. We'll she what she responds with  Thank you.. I requested upper floor of tower 3, if possible


----------



## Chuckers

Chuckers said:


> I just sent a request text to my UO Travel Agent. We'll she what she responds with  Thank you.. I requested upper floor of tower 3, if possible



My agent already responded and she said she's call the hotel and put in my request! less than 2 minutes.. where as I probably would have spent 10 or more on the phone!


----------



## schumigirl

Glad to hear it Chuckers........good choice


----------



## Bluer101

Kerriowl said:


> We are booked in a Jurassic Park suite in June.  Are they throughout the hotel or concentrated in one tower?  I am trying to decide if I should call to request a specific tower.  We will be there for 2 nights and three days after a week of Disney with my two boys (9 and 6) and my mom.


Jurassic suites are located in all 3 towers. They will be the first rooms right by elevators. Those room are king suites and Jurassic suites.


----------



## ml499

I was wondering if I could ship a box to the resort to have it available when we check in?  Has anyone done this?  If so, what the is the process and what were your experiences?  Thank you!


----------



## macraven

I have mailed boxes to rpr
They will be delivered to the business center which isn't located at the end of the building strip
Right after chop tchoup

Dont remember the exact service fee but think it was under $15


----------



## mmmears

Quick question - if I book a queen club level room at RPR, where would we be located?  Would it be in the same area/building/floor as the lounge?  And where is the lounge?  

Any other club level info would be welcome, too.


----------



## macraven

Club lounge is Tower 3 floor 7

There are 3 towers and if rooms are full at Tower 3 you can be placed in a different floor
But that's would be very rare

If your preference is a specific room type , you could have a room in any of the towers if none are available in T 3


----------



## mmmears

macraven said:


> Club lounge is Tower 3 floor 7
> 
> There are 3 towers and if rooms are full at Tower 3 you can be placed in a different floor
> But that's would be very rare
> 
> If your preference is a specific room type , you could have a room in any of the towers if none are available in T 3



And advice on what to ask for if we do want to be closer to the lounge? (other than close to the lounge  ) As in are the better areas, buildings, or something that we should know?


----------



## macraven

I always request to be near the elevator
Other than that don't really care

For going club, you could ask to be close to the club lounge

My main request is room type as I choose king suite


----------



## Felicis

So going to book 3 nights here  October 9 - 12. Me, DH and DD 10. At the end of our holiday, 10 days at DW first. 

So far the best rate is on the Loews site, is that normal?   Then, looking at tickets, (we don't need volcano bay), Undercover tourist have a 2 day 2 park hopper, and 1 day extra for free - I don't know if we will use that third day, but I figure that having it means that we have that option if we so desire, either the day of check in, or the morning we leave. That ticket price is only about 70 cents different in total than the one on the universal 2 day park hopper (and universal don't have that 2 day plus 1 day one on the undercover tourist site).

Is Undercover tourist totally legit? And the best option?\

Thanks!


----------



## macraven

UT is legit

Used them at various times myself for Orlando tickets


----------



## only hope

Hi. Are there spots in front to park temporarily with no charge for a couple hours like Cabana Bay has?


----------



## schumigirl

only hope said:


> Hi. Are there spots in front to park temporarily with no charge for a couple hours like Cabana Bay has?



Not for a couple of hours no. 

There is a drop off and pick up area.......we were taking a load of shopping to our room one day, we were going straight back out so didn't want to go park in the lot, it was a lot of shopping, asked if we were ok for 10 minutes.......they took our keys and said they would move it if need be, but asked we be no longer than 10 minutes.


----------



## schumigirl

only hope said:


> Hi. Are there spots in front to park temporarily with no charge for a couple hours like Cabana Bay has?



Where does Cabana Bay let you park for free for a couple of hours??

Haven't heard that before........


----------



## only hope

Thank you.

When you drive in to Cabana Bay, there are 15 or so parking spots on the left near the bus stop meant for short term use. Theres the check in spots, but if you circle around and drive towards the exit, the lot is then on your right. It's convenient for those staying at another Universal hotel who want to pool hop more easily. Or for passholders staying there one night who want to drop off luggage, swim, then drive to the garage and leave the car there so that $22 isn't spent on parking.


----------



## schumigirl

only hope said:


> Thank you.
> 
> When you drive in to Cabana Bay, there are 15 or so parking spots on the left near the bus stop meant for short term use. Theres the check in spots, but if you circle around and drive towards the exit, the lot is then on your right. It's convenient for those staying at another Universal hotel who want to pool hop more easily. Or for passholders staying there one night who want to drop off luggage, swim, then drive to the garage and leave the car there so that $22 isn't spent on parking.



And they let you park there for a couple of hours? 

Isn't that just the drop off area? 

It's been such a long time since I went and we were driven to the door by the person showing us around, so I really don't know. We never went back after that quick visit.


----------



## macraven

There is no overnight parking in the city walk garage


----------



## pcstang

schumigirl said:


> And they let you park there for a couple of hours?
> 
> Isn't that just the drop off area?
> 
> It's been such a long time since I went and we were driven to the door by the person showing us around, so I really don't know. We never went back after that quick visit.


They do have an area to park when checking in. I suppose one could park there and get away with it. I don't believe it was originally there or designated as such when it first opened. CB has the worst checkin parking on property!


----------



## schumigirl

pcstang said:


> They do have an area to park when checking in. I suppose one could park there and get away with it. I don't believe it was originally there or designated as such when it first opened. CB has the worst checkin parking on property!



I wouldn't have thought it was an official 2 hour free parking area......we know day guests have to pay in all resorts, so doubt they would be happy at folks doing that. 

I didn't even pay attention to that area the day we went there.........

I wouldn't risk it.


----------



## pcstang

schumigirl said:


> I wouldn't have thought it was an official 2 hour free parking area......we know day guests have to pay in all resorts, so doubt they would be happy at folks doing that.
> 
> I didn't even pay attention to that area the day we went there.........
> 
> I wouldn't risk it.


I wouldn't either!


----------



## only hope

When we checked in, we asked about leaving the car there for just a few hours and they said it was fine. This was a year ago or perhaps more, so perhaps it has changed since then. When we left we noticed there were many cars still there that had been there when we had parked.


----------



## richkorn

Anyone at RPR now know what the current shuttle schedule is from RPR to SeaWorld?

Going next week. It will be busy, I guess it could change.


----------



## mmmears

Any advice on where we could get a quick, early (and not large) breakfast at RPR before heading out to an early morning at IOA? I booked club level but I think we won't really use it other than for breakfast and that's just not a good value.

Also, if not staying club level, just a standard room, is there a preferred building/area we should request?


TIA!


----------



## schumigirl

mmmears said:


> Any advice on where we could get a quick, early (and not large) breakfast at RPR before heading out to an early morning at IOA? I booked club level but I think we won't really use it other than for breakfast and that's just not a good value.
> 
> Also, if not staying club level, just a standard room, is there a preferred building/area we should request?
> 
> 
> TIA!



This sticky has Orchid court Menu on the first page. 

It's a grab and go type place. Not expensive and very handy. 

T1 is closest to walking path, T3 is closest to boat dock. But, it's such a compact resort nothing is far away from anything.


----------



## mmmears

schumigirl said:


> This sticky has Orchid court Menu on the first page.
> 
> It's a grab and go type place. Not expensive and very handy.
> 
> T1 is closest to walking path, T3 is closest to boat dock. But, it's such a compact resort nothing is far away from anything.



That's perfect!  Thank you! I read the whole page last night but did not notice that there was a grab and go place.


----------



## schumigirl

mmmears said:


> That's perfect!  Thank you! I read the whole page last night but did not notice that there was a grab and go place.



You're welcome........Glad you got it now........there can be a lot to take in when you haven't been somewhere before........


----------



## mmmears

We are planning to arrive at night on a holiday weekend (but not quite sure of the time since flying in, luggage, drive, etc.)  If we want to have dinner at Jake's or Choup Chop do we need reservations?  Or is it not that hard to get a table around 8pm?

ETA:  Also, would we need a reservation for Margaritaville?  That Express Pass doesn't help in restaurants, does it?


----------



## macraven

Jakes is open until 1:30 (or 2:00) am

The other closes around 10.00
Or it was in February when I was last there

You can make reservations for the rph restaurants in advance if you wish

I'm burned out on margaritaville 
As last two dining times there, food was not to my liking

Others may have the opposite experience there


----------



## mmmears

Thanks, macraven.  Do you think I would need to make a reservation, or it is ok to just show up?


----------



## saskdw

Is there a huge convention in early December? Both RPR and SF are completely booked Dec. 7th-19th.


----------



## ubarpants

saskdw said:


> Is there a huge convention in early December? Both RPR and SF are completely booked Dec. 7th-19th.



I had the same question--all I can find for a 2 night stay 2nd week of December at RPR is club level and I don't think we'll be at the resort enough to make it worth it.


----------



## macraven

mmmears said:


> Thanks, macraven.  Do you think I would need to make a reservation, or it is ok to just show up?


Don't know Day of week or when you are going except you mentioned holiday time

If you stay at rpr you can make a ressie for the two places

Might as well do that since you have time now

Only time I did ressie was when I was staying at rpr and the hurricane hit and shut the parks down
Only had a 15 minute wait to be seated
M'ville in feb when I went did not take ressie unless it was a large group

Things change frequently at the eateries so try to make your reservations and be locked in


----------



## mmmears

macraven said:


> Don't know Day of week or when you are going except you mentioned holiday time
> 
> If you stay at rpr you can make a ressie for the two places
> 
> Might as well do that since you have time now
> 
> Only time I did ressie was when I was staying at rpr and the hurricane hit and shut the parks down
> Only had a 15 minute wait to be seated
> M'ville in feb when I went did not take ressie unless it was a large group
> 
> Things change frequently at the eateries so try to make your reservations and be locked in



Memorial Day weekend.  I don't know the exact timing to make a reservation since we are flying in (could be delayed), need to get to RPR, check in, etc.  Is there a penalty for missing a reservation like at Disney?  (total Universal newbie here).


----------



## pcstang

mmmears said:


> Memorial Day weekend.  I don't know the exact timing to make a reservation since we are flying in (could be delayed), need to get to RPR, check in, etc.  Is there a penalty for missing a reservation like at Disney?  (total Universal newbie here).


Absolutely not!


----------



## policycobb

Are the unlimited express passes good for every day of your reservation?  Getting ready to book a stay for Thanksgiving.


----------



## macraven

Yes if you are staying at one of the 3 deluxe hotels
Rpr-pbh-hrh


----------



## Chuckers

policycobb said:


> Are the unlimited express passes good for every day of your reservation?  Getting ready to book a stay for Thanksgiving.



I believe they're good from the moment you check in until midnight of the day you check out.


----------



## policycobb

Any opinions on a water view vs standard view?  It is $140 difference.


----------



## macraven

policycobb said:


> Any opinions on a water view vs standard view?  It is $140 difference.



Depends on how much time you will be in your room


I stay about two weeks and go with water view

Late night I have a wonderful view of the pool and park


----------



## AngelDisney

policycobb said:


> Any opinions on a water view vs standard view?  It is $140 difference.



It really depends on what is important to you personally.

I would save the $140 for meals or souvenirs. View is not important to us since we are either at the park or sleeping in the room. I only stayed at RPR once and booked through CheapTickets. Our standard room looked out to a walking pathway with great landscape. I was surprised a standard room would have such a lovely view.


----------



## schumigirl

policycobb said:


> Any opinions on a water view vs standard view?  It is $140 difference.



We always have a water view........we like it. But we stay a long time too like macraven........

It depends if the money is important to you or not........


----------



## policycobb

We booked Royal Pacific standard queen room.  Decided to save the $140 for our Thanksgiving dinner reservation.


----------



## steviethegreat

I tried reading, and searching, but I didn't easily find the answer to my question. Do you know if there's a fee to add an extra person to the reservation? Our Disney CM friend is going to stay a night, possibly two, and our room wouldn't be at maximum occupancy, but I'd still need to add her so she's a) not illegal and b) able to get express pass.

Is there a charge per person over 2 people?


----------



## pcstang

steviethegreat said:


> I tried reading, and searching, but I didn't easily find the answer to my question. Do you know if there's a fee to add an extra person to the reservation? Our Disney CM friend is going to stay a night, possibly two, and our room wouldn't be at maximum occupancy, but I'd still need to add her so she's a) not illegal and b) able to get express pass.
> 
> Is there a charge per person over 2 people?


I believe it's still $25 per extra adult, over 2 adults, each night.


----------



## steviethegreat

pcstang said:


> I believe it's still $25 per extra adult, over 2 adults, each night.



Perfect! If she's not staying every night, would they only add her to like..three of the nights instead of four, or will they just add her to the whole thing?


----------



## schumigirl

steviethegreat said:


> Perfect! If she's not staying every night, would they only add her to like..three of the nights instead of four, or will they just add her to the whole thing?



If she only stays for 2 or 3 nights you`ll only pay for the nights she is registered......her EP will have the date of her stay on it too.


----------



## macraven

Add tax to that $25 per nightly charge for the extra adult


----------



## steviethegreat

macraven said:


> Add tax to that $25 per nightly charge for the extra adult



Can I pay the extra cost for her upfront or would we need to visit the front desk when we're there each night and do it? My friend's share of the trip is remaining on the balance. (We give them the credit card we want to put the balance on when we get there, right?) But could I pay for that extra person separately or would it need to be altogether?


----------



## pcstang

You should be able to pay separately. Will she be there consecutive nights?if not she may need to get a new express pass if it's a split stay.


----------



## macraven

Pc is correct


----------



## steviethegreat

pcstang said:


> You should be able to pay separately. Will she be there consecutive nights?if not she may need to get a new express pass if it's a split stay.



I think she's staying Thursday and Friday night. I'm not sure about Saturday. I know she's definitely not staying the first night we get there.


----------



## pcstang

steviethegreat said:


> I think she's staying Thursday and Friday night. I'm not sure about Saturday. I know she's definitely not staying the first night we get there.


No worries, you will be golden.


----------



## Cynister

Can you ship water to the hotel for your stay?


----------



## macraven

Yes you can
You can pick up what you ship to rpr at their business center

There was a charge to me when I shipped a box to the hotel

That was well over one year ago

Check with the hotel if fees are still applied


----------



## Cynister

macraven said:


> Yes you can
> You can pick up what you ship to rpr at their business center
> 
> There was a charge to me when I shipped a box to the hotel
> 
> That was well over one year ago
> 
> Check with the hotel if fees are still applied



Thanks, do you remember what the fee was?


----------



## macraven

I think I paid about $10

The box I sent weighed about 12 pounds
Don't know if that had any bearing on it


----------



## k1koala

schumigirl said:


> This sticky has Orchid court Menu on the first page.
> 
> It's a grab and go type place. Not expensive and very handy.
> 
> T1 is closest to walking path, T3 is closest to boat dock. But, it's such a compact resort nothing is far away from anything.




Schumigirl, do the boats run frequently in June? Although I like a nice walk, Ive had recent back surgery and had a complicated recovery. Just worried about it being close by esp at end of day to get back to room.  Was going to request tower 3 to be close by, but if walking you stated tower 1.  What is your opinion?  Thanks so much! You give a lot of great advice on these boards!!!


----------



## schumigirl

k1koala said:


> Schumigirl, do the boats run frequently in June? Although I like a nice walk, Ive had recent back surgery and had a complicated recovery. Just worried about it being close by esp at end of day to get back to room.  Was going to request tower 3 to be close by, but if walking you stated tower 1.  What is your opinion?  Thanks so much! You give a lot of great advice on these boards!!!



They do run frequently, but, there are times if you just miss one you may have a little wait for the next......there are seats you can sit on while you wait though. More like a bench really, but you could sit.

We've been lucky when we use the boats going to the parks, we do usually walk, but sometimes the boat is just nice........mid afternoon coming back from the parks we have had a wait sometimes.......it's their quieter time for and shift changeover......again, there are a few benches to sit on while you wait.

For walking, when you come back, if you come back in through the pool or even the main entrance, no tower entrance is far to walk to, as it is a compact resort.......you probably won't go wrong with 1 or 3. 

And thank you for the nice comment.........


----------



## k1koala

schumigirl said:


> They do run frequently, but, there are times if you just miss one you may have a little wait for the next......there are seats you can sit on while you wait though. More like a bench really, but you could sit.
> 
> We've been lucky when we use the boats going to the parks, we do usually walk, but sometimes the boat is just nice........mid afternoon coming back from the parks we have had a wait sometimes.......it's their quieter time for and shift changeover......again, there are a few benches to sit on while you wait.
> 
> For walking, when you come back, if you come back in through the pool or even the main entrance, no tower entrance is far to walk to, as it is a compact resort.......you probably won't go wrong with 1 or 3.
> 
> And thank you for the nice comment.........



Thank you, I guess Ill just put in a request for either one and just hope for the best!


----------



## Polyonmymind

In lieu of renting a microwave, does Orchid's have one for common use during the breakfast hours?


----------



## schumigirl

Polyonmymind said:


> In lieu of renting a microwave, does Orchid's have one for common use during the breakfast hours?



Some have said they used it, but I also read sometimes they will say it's for paying Orchid customers only. 

Sorry I don't have a definitive answer for you.


----------



## jack presley

I'm here at the moment and don't recall seeing a microwave at Orchid Court's breakfast. I'll check again in the morning.


----------



## schumigirl

jack presley said:


> I'm here at the moment and don't recall seeing a microwave at Orchid Court's breakfast. I'll check again in the morning.



It's been years since we ate breakfast in Orchids lounge and they didn't used to have one, but someone reported using one last year I believe.


----------



## jack presley

Just checked. Definitely no microwave.


----------



## schumigirl

jack presley said:


> Just checked. Definitely no microwave.



Good to know Jack......thanks for checking. 

I couldn't remember seeing one, but I wasn't paying that much attention and it was a few years ago......

Enjoy rest of your trip........


----------



## jack presley

Thanks. Only a couple of days left unfortunately but we've had a great time in our 8 days so far. A bit hot for us Irish though...!!!!


----------



## schumigirl

jack presley said:


> Thanks. Only a couple of days left unfortunately but we've had a great time in our 8 days so far. A bit hot for us Irish though...!!!!



Lol......being Scottish I can empathise.........

I love the heat though.........hotter the better! My family call me a lizard.......soon as it's warm I'm outside.......sun disappears.......so do I........lol.....


----------



## Susieo

schumigirl,

Ok... so really weird thing here..... decided to come on here and refresh my memory and get excited about our upcoming august trip and as I am scrolling through the resort photos on the first page, I see the ones that you posted of the pools. I SWEAR the one with two people floating on pool noodles are my husband and son!!! Can you verify when that photo was taken?  We've only been to Royal Pacific once last August but my husband said he even remembers that afternoon because there was a storm rolling through and the pool emptied out quickly and he and my son were psyched to get double pool noodles....


----------



## macraven

How kewl to be in schumi trip pictures!

She takes a lot of them and probably has peeps in them that don't realize it



Now all will shuffle to her trip reports and check if you are in them...... lol


----------



## schumigirl

Susieo said:


> schumigirl,
> 
> Ok... so really weird thing here..... decided to come on here and refresh my memory and get excited about our upcoming august trip and as I am scrolling through the resort photos on the first page, I see the ones that you posted of the pools. I SWEAR the one with two people floating on pool noodles are my husband and son!!! Can you verify when that photo was taken?  We've only been to Royal Pacific once last August but my husband said he even remembers that afternoon because there was a storm rolling through and the pool emptied out quickly and he and my son were psyched to get double pool noodles....



Oh that picture was taken early evening in September and either 2014 or 2015.

I remember we went down fairly early as we planned a pool night and watch the Dive in movie............


----------



## jack presley

Arrived back in Ireland yesterday after a 10 day stay at the RPR and it was as wonderful as our previous trips. This time there were 5 of us (3 adults, 13 yo and 6 yo) and despite staying in a standard room, we never felt cramped or like we were staying in a shoe box. Even with the rollaway bed in the room, we had plenty of room although being the only male of the 5, I was under orders to be in/out of the bathroom as quick as possible at getting ready times...!!!

When we were checking in, the girl on the reception called the manager over to welcome us personally which we never had before. The manager did mention the fact that we were having a relatively long stay so that might be the reason she made an effort to come over and it might also be the reason why we weren't charged for the rollaway bed. So that was an extra $250 (plus tax) in my pocket on the way home.

We didn't get to eat in Islands restaurant this time but thoroughly enjoyed the meals at the Bula Bar (you've got to love those nachos..!!) and at Jakes. As always, breakfast at Orchids was so handy and between the five of us, we never spent more than $35 so good value for money too I think. 

They had a few drills with dummys in the pool to keep the lifeguards on their toes. It's good to see the lifeguards getting live training, kind of reassures you when you've got kids using the pool.


----------



## Rockmtn

Staying on site rpr in a king suite next April.  It will be me, my wife and my 15 yr old son.  My two sisters along with their spouses and teenage sons are staying in club level queen rooms.
We prefer the extra room of the king suite over the queen club room.
Here's the catch,  this trip is the last as an extended family trip that the boys will be together.  They will have pretty much free reign to come and go back and forth from the parks/resort.  As they will be doing everything together and my son is not In a club room:
1.  Can I pay for club access for him?
2.  Does it cost anything if one of my sisters added him to their reservation so he could have club  access.
3.  I would still keep him on my res. so I could have a room key for him.

Any insight Is appreciated


----------



## macraven

Your sister can add him to her reservation as long as there are only 5 on her reservation 

Only two adults or (two 18 and up) are considered adults 
If more "adults" are on the reservation there is an automatic $25 charge per night for each extra adult
(Cheaper to do that than to pay $100? Per night for his upgrade) 

With him on both reservations, he would get room keys for each room

Not exactly way the system is set up but not a violation 

Club room keys are programmed to go to the 7th floor

Pm me if you have additional questions on this


----------



## MomofDisneyLoversx3

Okay all, 

Quick question.  We have a 2 nights, 3 day trip scheduled 6/21-23.  We plan to hag out at the pool & citywalk on arrival day, the go hard using Early Entry and EP on the 22 &23.  We often stay CL and that is what I booked, but for almost $150/night more is it "worth it" on this short stay?  5 of us going, I was looking forwrd to the adult drinks, but it seems like I would still pay for those? And the dinner time apps seem sparse.  

Also, if I book through a 3rd party, am I still eligible for EE and EP?  TIA


----------



## schumigirl

MomofDisneyLoversx3 said:


> Okay all,
> 
> Quick question.  We have a 2 nights, 3 day trip scheduled 6/21-23.  We plan to hag out at the pool & citywalk on arrival day, the go hard using Early Entry and EP on the 22 &23.  We often stay CL and that is what I booked, but for almost $150/night more is it "worth it" on this short stay?  5 of us going, I was looking forwrd to the adult drinks, but it seems like I would still pay for those? And the dinner time apps seem sparse.
> 
> Also, if I book through a 3rd party, am I still eligible for EE and EP?  TIA



You will still get EE and Unlimited EP with whoever you book with.......

As for is it worth it, well, we have CL and always enjoy it. We like the breakfast and an evening glass of wine......we don't use it for dinner though as it's far too early for us to eat, but many people do. 

We like to go and have a coffee in there if we're doing laundry for example, but we are there for 18 nights. For 2 nights no, I don't think you would get value for money if that's what you're looking for. For a couple of days I would think you would prefer to be making the most of the parks and what they have to offer rather than coming back to the hotel just to eat. 

I wouldn't call the offerings sparse, the hot option is usually a very filling meal and plenty of crudités, dips, cheeses and so on.........


----------



## MomofDisneyLoversx3

schumigirl said:


> You will still get EE and Unlimited EP with whoever you book with.......
> 
> As for is it worth it, well, we have CL and always enjoy it. We like the breakfast and an evening glass of wine......we don't use it for dinner though as it's far too early for us to eat, but many people do.
> 
> We like to go and have a coffee in there if we're doing laundry for example, but we are there for 18 nights. For 2 nights no, I don't think you would get value for money if that's what you're looking for. For a couple of days I would think you would prefer to be making the most of the parks and what they have to offer rather than coming back to the hotel just to eat.
> 
> I wouldn't call the offerings sparse, the hot option is usually a very filling meal and plenty of crudités, dips, cheeses and so on.........


Schumigirl,

That is how I was thinking.  I love CL for long trips, but for just a few day...probably overkill.  Just got a great deal on Orbitz saving $275.  Seems like a better option, especially as the first night we wanted to check out City Walk for food offerings.  So excited to be there in 27 days!!!


----------



## schumigirl

MomofDisneyLoversx3 said:


> Schumigirl,
> 
> That is how I was thinking.  I love CL for long trips, but for just a few day...probably overkill.  Just got a great deal on Orbitz saving $275.  Seems like a better option, especially as the first night we wanted to check out City Walk for food offerings.  So excited to be there in 27 days!!!



That sounds like a plan!!!

Have you checked out the menus on damo's thread? Just in case you haven't here it is........menus from everywhere in a Citywalk, parks and hotels.........

https://www.disboards.com/threads/w...do-including-menus-updated-regularly.2681315/

Hope you have a fabulous trip.......it's so close now!


----------



## MomofDisneyLoversx3

I haven't, thanks for the tip.  Im so excited!!!  i feel like I'm not planning enough compared to WDW


----------



## schumigirl

MomofDisneyLoversx3 said:


> I haven't, thanks for the tip.  Im so excited!!!  i feel like I'm not planning enough compared to WDW



We love the non planning.......but I guess if you're used to Disney it will feel strange. But honestly, it needs little to no planning at all........

Our planning involves checking out menus of all over Orlando .........that's about it! 

It'll be here in no time.........


----------



## MomofDisneyLoversx3

Happy dancing til then.  We have so much going on it seems like forever away.


----------



## jaminmd

Anyone get random turndown service at RPR?


----------



## schumigirl

jaminmd said:


> Anyone get random turndown service at RPR?



We always get turndown service, but have never asked for it. 

Nice little touch.


----------



## macraven

jaminmd said:


> Anyone get random turndown service at RPR?



It is automatic for platinum you first members 
I never have to ask for it as my bookings mark me as plat

I'm sure some can ask for it and maybe some get it free if the stay is for the honeymoon 

Really don't have a set answer for you except for the loews you first members


----------



## Padstack

Do the king suites have queen rooms that connect? Or is it just he standard kings and queens that connect?


----------



## macraven

Good question 
I knew the connection rooms well until they renovated rooms last year 

I always stay in a king suite water view and that one dies connect to a 2 queen standard 

Last stayed in that king suite February this year and still connected to 2 Q


----------



## mamamac

We are arriving late in the evening and my husband will be there when we check in.  He is only sleeping there the first night as he leaves early the next morning for his flight.  When I reserved my room, I did get the room with two queen beds, for myself and 2 daughters.  Please tell me they don't "switch rooms" like some hotel chains will.  We seem to always reserve two queens and then when we get to our rooms we have a king with a rollaway.


----------



## macraven

Not sure if I am reading it correctly 

If you booked the room in your name, husband will be the only one in the room day one and you and kids will take over the room in day two after spouse leaves 


No room changes



Booking the 2 queen standard room is what you will get 

Standard rooms allow 5 peeps


----------



## schumigirl

When we always used to reserve two queen room.......that's what we got. Never had an issue with being given a room with one king bed and a rollaway. 

Don't think it's something you need to worry about.........


----------



## sydneysmom

schumigirl said:


> Yep, give them a call and have it added to your reservation.



I didn't know you could do this!  Thank you.... I'm going to call now and add this to ours as well.  6 more days!


----------



## Chuckers

Are king beds for club level only?


----------



## macraven

Chuckers said:


> Are king beds for club level only?



There are king beds for standard and deluxe rooms in all three towers 

Rpr has 3 buildings and club lounge and floor is located in tower 3 on the 7th floor 

King beds do not cost more than queen bed rooms


----------



## Chuckers

Good... I asked for Tower 3, I don't know if I asked for a king bed.. I will have to put in a request for that.

thanks, Mac


----------



## pcstang

It's a bookable room, so if you didn't see it when you booked it might not be available.


----------



## Chuckers

pcstang said:


> It's a bookable room, so if you didn't see it when you booked it might not be available.



I just texted my Universal Travel rep and was told that when I booked, there were no king beds, but she put in a request anyway. If one became available, I would have to re-book at the current price... I'll stick with the 2 queens  I might be able to get one upon check in.


----------



## MoLoh

I am going over 4th of July, can the fireworks at Universal Studios be seen from RPR?  TIA


----------



## catpagste

I have a newbie question. We will be arriving early, 8am. Taking a cross country flight and just want to relax in room and maybe nap for a couple of hours. No park the first day. Is there any way to make sure that we can get into a room early?


----------



## macraven

None that I know of unless you are willing to take any room

At check in if your assigned room is not ready yet you can be placed on " first available room" 

I book a king suite and they are not available before noon usually

If I wanted to change room type of my booking, I have been offered a standard room if I check in early

I don't switch as I would be locked in for my entire stay



Depending on your vacation dates, there can be rooms available early

If a room is unoccupied the night before, very easy to be switched to first available room

Seems that check ins on Tuesday and Wednesday usually have many open rooms early
Many peeps don't start vacations mid week

Policy is rooms available by 4:00


----------



## KalamityJane

2 questions -

1. Is it possible to add club level to a group rate room? 

2. We eat a pretty clean diet (no food dyes, gluten free, lots of fruit and veggies) and my kids do not behave well off of it. We just got back from a month at WDW and DCL and it did not go well. For everyone's sanity, it's easier to stick to it.

We will be at RPR for hubby's convention in November on a group rate. I'm worried about feeding the kids while there. What are our options as far as food in the room? Can I bring a stove top?


----------



## DisneyCrazyX5

Is there somewhere to just buy something quick for breakfast or for a snack?


----------



## schumigirl

DisneyCrazyX5 said:


> Is there somewhere to just buy something quick for breakfast or for a snack?



Yes. Orchids lounge for grabs and go breakfast items and small store for snacks. 

Info for Orchids menu is in the first post of this sticky.


----------



## macraven

[QUOTE="KalamityJane, post: 57708307, member: 439791]

We will be at RPR for hubby's convention in November on a group rate. I'm worried about feeding the kids while there. What are our options as far as food in the room? Can I bring a stove top?[/QUOTE]

No cooking in the rooms allowed


----------



## KalamityJane

macraven said:


> [QUOTE="KalamityJane, post: 57708307, member: 439791]
> 
> We will be at RPR for hubby's convention in November on a group rate. I'm worried about feeding the kids while there. What are our options as far as food in the room? Can I bring a stove top?



No cooking in the rooms allowed[/QUOTE]
Thanks. I'm leaning towards booking off site as I think it may fit our needs better. How necessary are Express Passes in the first half of November?


----------



## macraven

Should not be high crowds for that time period


----------



## jolene63

Do they have have washers and dryers for guests to use?  If so, do they take quarters or credit cards?  I have a feeling that I will want to wash some clothes while we are there and wanted to know ahead of time if that is possible.


----------



## macraven

Rpr has laundry rooms
I prefer the one on the ground floor 
It is to the right of tower 1
when you get off the elevator 

Sit by the pool until the laundry is done 
Pass your time relaxing and not sit near the laundry area then


----------



## schumigirl

T3 laundry is kinda hidden on the 2nd floor.

Yes they take quarters and credit cards. Front desk can exchange you a couple of rolls of quarters if you don't have any.


----------



## Princess Jes

schumigirl said:


> You do pay a charge for picking up parcels from business centre. I think it was around $8-10 in 2014.


Hey Schumigirl, i was wondering if anyone has any updated info on this one?
We are looking at having a couple of deliveries while we are in the states, but the HoJo at Anaheim wants to charge $5 per package per day, and of the things i want delivered, some will be bathing suits, which i want for VB.
All Stars at WDW charge $5 per package i believe, but it will be too late by then.
Thanks!!


----------



## schumigirl

Princess Jes said:


> Hey Schumigirl, i was wondering if anyone has any updated info on this one?
> We are looking at having a couple of deliveries while we are in the states, but the HoJo at Anaheim wants to charge $5 per package per day, and of the things i want delivered, some will be bathing suits, which i want for VB.
> All Stars at WDW charge $5 per package i believe, but it will be too late by then.
> Thanks!!



Sorry, haven't heard any new prices recently........I don't know anyone who's had a parcel delivered in last couple of years. 

If it has gone up it won't be by much I would have thought.


----------



## Chuckers

Princess Jes said:


> Hey Schumigirl, i was wondering if anyone has any updated info on this one?
> We are looking at having a couple of deliveries while we are in the states, but the HoJo at Anaheim wants to charge $5 per package per day, and of the things i want delivered, some will be bathing suits, which i want for VB.
> All Stars at WDW charge $5 per package i believe, but it will be too late by then.
> Thanks!!



I *JUST* called RPR because I want to have a package delivered there when I go in September. The cost quoted to me is $5.30 per package. Have it delivered to RPR resort with your name on it they will take care of the rest.

(I just realized, the person I spoke to on the phone didn't mention any per day charges, just $5.30 holding fee)


----------



## Princess Jes

Chuckers said:


> I *JUST* called RPR because I want to have a package delivered there when I go in September. The cost quoted to me is $5.30 per package. Have it delivered to RPR resort with your name on it they will take care of the rest.
> 
> (I just realized, the person I spoke to on the phone didn't mention any per day charges, just $5.30 holding fee)



Hi Chuckers,

thanks for that, my wonderful Dreams agent Susan also called them and this is the info she received:


----------



## Chuckers

Princess Jes said:


> Hi Chuckers,
> 
> thanks for that, my wonderful Dreams agent Susan also called them and this is the info she received:



Thanks for posting your findings. 

I was going to post 'Why don't you just call them and find out?' But a) I realized that would have come across as VERY snarky and I really didn't mean it that way and b) I was going to ask you to post the information after you called because I wanted to know... and then I figured, I could just call myself!


----------



## Princess Jes

Chuckers said:


> Thanks for posting your findings.
> 
> I was going to post 'Why don't you just call them and find out?' But a) I realized that would have come across as VERY snarky and I really didn't mean it that way and b) I was going to ask you to post the information after you called because I wanted to know... and then I figured, I could just call myself!


Also, international call rates are killer!


----------



## Polyonmymind

So friends we are traveling with called to request a micro wave.  The person they spoke to said micro's and refrigerators are $15 a day.  I said no, all rooms have a standard mini fridge.   She is insistent that the phone agent said fridges are $15 a day, and that she requested a fridge.    Did my friend get some bad information or is there a larger fridge you can rent daily?   Shirley they did not start charging for fridges, right?


----------



## schumigirl

Polyonmymind said:


> So friends we are traveling with called to request a micro wave.  The person they spoke to said micro's and refrigerators are $15 a day.  I said no, all rooms have a standard mini fridge.   She is insistent that the phone agent said fridges are $15 a day, and that she requested a fridge.    Did my friend get some bad information or is there a larger fridge you can rent daily?   Shirley they did not start charging for fridges, right?



Unbelievable!!

Bad information........there is a fridge as standard in every room now and have been there a while. No charges should be added for a fridge.

Yes, there will be a charge for a microwave, but not good that bad info is being given out.

I wonder if they called the generic call centre and not the hotel directly. Not that it makes the bad info any better.


----------



## Polyonmymind

Hi @schumigirl !    I thought it was quite crazy myself, and I could not argue down my friend last night.    She called the general Universal number that I gave her.  Shame on me as I did not think about calling the hotel directly.  Thank you for the reply!!  We arrive this Sunday, can't wait and hope this cyclone moves through in time to bring out some sunshine!


----------



## schumigirl

Polyonmymind said:


> Hi @schumigirl !    I thought it was quite crazy myself, and I could not argue down my friend last night.    She called the general Universal number that I gave her.  Shame on me as I did not think about calling the hotel directly.  Thank you for the reply!!  We arrive this Sunday, can't wait and hope this cyclone moves through in time to bring out some sunshine!



You're welcome.......

Hope you have a fabulous trip......and yes, sunshine would be good......


----------



## ldymcbth

We just completed a stay at RP and we were completely underwhelmed. 

Check in was atrocious - you have to talk to a handful of different people to get checked into the room, get bell services situated, get your park tickets (even if pre-paid,) get your express passes, etc. The whole process took 90 minutes! Come on, that's ridiculous.

Our room housekeeping service could be described as bare minimum. Our room was not vacuumed all week. You are provided a hangtag that says "please service room" so that you can let housekeeping know you are out of the room, but despite putting that out at 7a we would come back to the room around 4p and still be faced with dirty towels and full trash cans, etc. 

We were impressed with the kid activities at the pool. They were nice and seemed more engaging than at Disney, to be honest - those staff members were great.

The pool, though. Good lord. They close the pool at the tiniest vision of raincloud. Rides can be cranking away in the distance (you can see/hear Hulk and Doom from the pool) and the water taxi can be chugging along, but they will close the pool. Radar can be crystal clear. And NO ONE will give you any information about it - like, how soon might it be open? Is it a weather closing or a water quality issue? Literally the lifeguards will not give you an answer. However, we were always encouraged to go use the bar - because it was still open! One night they closed the entire pool area and we were told to call the front desk to find out when it was opened again. About 45m later, I called the front desk (because the weather was clear as could be) and was told it was open again - GREAT! Got the kids gathered up (took 5m) and headed down for a swim. Nope, not open - front desk was wrong. I understand that pools need to close for safety reasons but the cloak and dagger approach here was just so freaking irritating. It was like 9p. Pools close at 11. Just tell me - nope, we're done for the night, we're sending lifeguards home. 

We stayed at RP to get the express pass and early entry, but I feel like the price we paid was not in line with the services we got in return. Next time, I will stay offsite (or just remain at Disney and plan a Universal day) and just buy an express pass or something.


----------



## AngelDisney

My flight will land around 12:00 am. I will email RPR regarding my late arrival probably next week for My August reservation. Should I call when I am about to board the plane or pay my account in full ahead of time just in case? I am worried that they would consider us as no show or put us in pet area since DD has serious allergy issues. TIA!


----------



## macraven

Only tower 2 allows pets and in the lower floor

You could call now to have it noted of very late arrival and no pet tower on your reservation 

Calling from the airport once you land would be something I would do  

Mainly for peace of mind that hotel is aware you are on the way


----------



## AngelDisney

macraven said:


> Only tower 2 allows pets and in the lower floor
> 
> You could call now to have it noted of very late arrival and no pet tower on your reservation
> 
> Calling from the airport once you land would be something I would do
> 
> Mainly for peace of mind that hotel is aware you are on the way




Good advice as usual!


----------



## Charade67

I'm excited. I just booked my vacation.  We will be staying 7 nights at the RPR on December. We will be celebrating my 50th birthday there.


----------



## AngelDisney

Charade67 said:


> I'm excited. I just booked my vacation.  We will be staying 7 nights at the RPR on December. We will be celebrating my 50th birthday there.



Congrats!


----------



## DancinDaisyDuck

@schumigirl Thanks for this thread, I am researching for an April '18 trip and we want to stay here. However, wanted to let you know about all your photos in the first two posts can't be viewed, it looks like your Photobucket is full. Since this is an info thread it would be awesome if we could see the photos.


----------



## Polyonmymind

Just back from a 5 night stay, and we had another really great time here at RPR.   So much fun that we upgraded to AP's for the entire family.   We stayed in tower 2 with a water view.   We had a great view of the pool, and the river going to citywalk.  

Only complaint was that the ice machines are not real good at making ice..  star services will deliver a bucket if requested.


----------



## macraven

DancinDaisyDuck said:


> @schumigirl Thanks for this thread, I am researching for an April '18 trip and we want to stay here. However, wanted to let you know about all your photos in the first two posts can't be viewed, it looks like your Photobucket is full. Since this is an info thread it would be awesome if we could see the photos.




_Photobucket, which many posters use, has had some issues over the past months.


Many people that post pictures of their trips are experiencing difficulties with them not showing up.


It is not the fault of the person who created the thread to share their trip with the viewers.
They have no control over it.

No notice given and all links were disabled for some people.

I have been reading on the dis site and other theme park sites of pictures not showing up now in the threads where they originally were posted.

To have it restored, I read a few posters state that it would cost $400.


I would not expect any poster to go through that type of expense and hours of their day to repost and have to pay money to do so.
Ridiculous!


Schumgirl has made many trip reports and has spent an endless amount of time to work on all of them.
It was a labor of love for her to share with us.

For the parts of her trip report where pictures are not viewable now, it does not take away from what she has shared with all of us.

_
_There are other trip reports that do have pictures available._
_Maybe some of them will help you with the photos you are needing in planning your future trip_
_Wish you the best in finding the ones you need!_


----------



## livibug

question on exchanging tickets..  I thought I read somewhere that I could exchange the 8.5x11 emailed tickets for the smaller ones that fit in the lanyard at RPR, now I cant find the post.  Would I do it at the attraction ticket booth next to the express pass station in the lobby?  thanks!


----------



## macraven

I've know peeps have done that exchange at guest services


More than likely the hotel attraction desk can print them off also for you


I had them print my hhn pass before last year so I could avoid using the large sheet


----------



## Vaninou

Hello,
Anyone having the july program?
Thanks a lot


----------



## macraven

_not sure what you mean by program.
are you interested in the hours of the parks or which park has EE?_


----------



## Vaninou

macraven said:


> _not sure what you mean by program.
> are you interested in the hours of the parks or which park has EE?_


Sorry wrong post....
Just had my answer


----------



## Valbot

I have two universal trips in the works one in late august and one in late October. Staying at royal pacific (my fav) is there any way to request certain floors. Last time I went it was the main floor and super loud.


----------



## Chuckers

Valbot said:


> I have two universal trips in the works one in late august and one in late October. Staying at royal pacific (my fav) is there any way to request certain floors. Last time I went it was the main floor and super loud.



I reserved through the universal web site and I called and asked for a specific tower. They put my request in, but it's not guaranteed.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _Photobucket, which many posters use, has had some issues over the past months.
> 
> 
> Many people that post pictures of their trips are experiencing difficulties with them not showing up.
> 
> 
> It is not the fault of the person who created the thread to share their trip with the viewers.
> They have no control over it.
> 
> No notice given and all links were disabled for some people.
> 
> I have been reading on the dis site and other theme park sites of pictures not showing up now in the threads where they originally were posted.
> 
> To have it restored, I read a few posters state that it would cost $400.
> 
> 
> I would not expect any poster to go through that type of expense and hours of their day to repost and have to pay money to do so.
> Ridiculous!
> 
> 
> Schumgirl has made many trip reports and has spent an endless amount of time to work on all of them.
> It was a labor of love for her to share with us.
> 
> For the parts of her trip report where pictures are not viewable now, it does not take away from what she has shared with all of us.
> 
> _
> _There are other trip reports that do have pictures available._
> _Maybe some of them will help you with the photos you are needing in planning your future trip_
> _Wish you the best in finding the ones you need!_




Thank you mac!! 

I'm sure most people know of the nasty trick that PB have tried to play on their members. I was in the middle of nowhere last 10 days with no internet and even I heard about what they have done. So I'd be surprised anyone didn't know. 

I for one will NOT be paying $400 a year to store and share pictures. I will be joining another hosting site in the near future. 

To the poster who complained, I'm sure there are many sites out there with images of the Universal hotels for you to peruse. There is still plenty of information on the first couple of posts, which I hope would help you. 

I will get around to replacing the pictures as soon as I can. Sorry if it's an inconvenience for some people.


----------



## schumigirl

Valbot said:


> I have two universal trips in the works one in late august and one in late October. Staying at royal pacific (my fav) is there any way to request certain floors. Last time I went it was the main floor and super loud.



Definitely call and out in a request for your preferred tower and floor.......it is always a request, but will be added to your reservation.


----------



## Chuckers

schumigirl said:


> Thank you mac!!
> 
> I'm sure most people know of the nasty trick that PB have tried to play on their members. I was in the middle of nowhere last 10 days with no internet and even I heard about what they have done. So I'd be surprised anyone didn't know.
> 
> I for one will NOT be paying $400 a year to store and share pictures. I will be joining another hosting site in the near future.




$400 a year is insane.


----------



## macraven

$400 would be a lot of butterbeers


----------



## Chuckers

macraven said:


> $400 would be a lot of butterbeers



Especially if you don't like Butterbeer....


----------



## Tayber90

We will be staying at RPR for the first time in early October and it's only our second time to US/ISO. I'm a runner and would potentially like to get some miles in while there this year. Are the paths around the resorts and parks safe during early morning hours? I run alone when staying on-property at Disney and have never felt unsafe, just wonder if it's comparable on Universal property. Thanks in advance!


----------



## jack presley

Tayber90 said:


> We will be staying at RPR for the first time in early October and it's only our second time to US/ISO. I'm a runner and would potentially like to get some miles in while there this year. Are the paths around the resorts and parks safe during early morning hours? I run alone when staying on-property at Disney and have never felt unsafe, just wonder if it's comparable on Universal property. Thanks in advance!



Totally safe! On my stays at RPR, I've done the 3 mile loop on numerous occasions and never had any issues. I usually go at around 6:30-7:00am. There is one section (just as you go under the flyover from the car parks to Citywalk) that you have to run on the cycle path at the edge of the road but it's fine. The rest of the loop is on footpaths and the area is totally safe.


----------



## flav

Tayber90 said:


> . I'm a runner and would potentially like to get some miles in while there this year. Are the paths around the resorts and parks safe during early morning hours? I run alone when staying on-property at Disney and have never felt unsafe, just wonder if it's comparable on Universal property. Thanks in advance!


Maps of running trails are supposedly available at the concierge desk. Does anyone have digital copies of these maps? I will be at UO right when the Virtual Run Platform 9 3/4 of the Hogwart Running Club will open so I'd like to run it there in part or in full.


----------



## Tayber90

jack presley said:


> Totally safe! On my stays at RPR, I've done the 3 mile loop on numerous occasions and never had any issues. I usually go at around 6:30-7:00am. There is one section (just as you go under the flyover from the car parks to Citywalk) that you have to run on the cycle path at the edge of the road but it's fine. The rest of the loop is on footpaths and the area is totally safe.



Thanks for the response! I will be looking forward to some new scenery this fall!


----------



## jack presley

flav said:


> Maps of running trails are supposedly available at the concierge desk. Does anyone have digital copies of these maps? I will be at UO right when the Virtual Run Platform 9 3/4 of the Hogwart Running Club will open so I'd like to run it there in part or in full.


I think I have one of those route maps somewhere. Will try and root it out when I am home later. To be honest though, they're just straight lines drawn on a blank page. They don't say where to cross etc.  The 3 mile route is basically just the lap around the Universal complex. Just as easy looking at Google maps really. If you're going clockwise, keep taking right turns when you reach the intersections.

The only issue is where/when to cross the road. My version of the loop was to start on Hollywood Way directly opposite the main hotel entrance (be careful crossing - there's no pedestrian crossing here) and run in a clockwise direction up towards Cabana Bay. I stay on that side of the road down Turkey Lake Road all the way around to the intersection of Vineland Road and Universal Blvd where I cross over.

I stay on that sidewalk past the Portafino entrance up to the next junction (Major Blvd) where I cross back over. As I said before, as you reach the pedestrian flyover it is necessary to go onto the cycle lane in the road as the pathway heads into the workers entrance to Citywalk. I stay on the cycle path as I go around the interesection with Hollywood Way where after a 100m or so you can rejoin the sidewalk and from there it's back to where I started from and if I'm feeling energetic I go around again...!!!


----------



## jack presley

Here's the map I picked up from reception. As i said, you're better off looking at Google Maps.


----------



## Chuckers

I can't believe it's only 4 miles to go around the whole compound. It doesn't seem that small.


----------



## jack presley

Chuckers said:


> I can't believe it's only 4 miles to go around the whole compound. It doesn't seem that small.



It's actually closer to 3...!!! Their 3.8 miles must include running out from the reception area and back in as the GPS in my phone has the route I described above at just over 3 miles.

Here's what my phone logged back in April when I was there. This was for 2 laps so 4.89km a lap. Sorry, we use km over here! But 4.89km is roughly 3.04 miles.


----------



## flav

jack presley said:


> Here's what my phone logged back in April when I was there. This was for 2 laps so 4.89km a lap.


Wow, you ran the perfect 9 3/4 k run (like in the Hogwart Express Platform)!
I am next! Thanks for the detailed answer.


----------



## glamdring269

Nevermind.  I figured it out!


----------



## flav

If I'd like a room close to some friends with pets so the kids can see each other easily but do not want to risk allergies, what do you recommend I make as request? Tower 2 higher floors?


----------



## schumigirl

flav said:


> If I'd like a room close to some friends with pets so the kids can see each other easily but do not want to risk allergies, what do you recommend I make as request? Tower 2 higher floors?



Yep, pets are only allowed on lower 2 floors on T2 so asking for a high floor on T2 will have you far enough away to avoid allergies, but close enough to be in close contact with friends.


----------



## Patience

How long can you use the club level amenities on check out day?  Can you still use the room and get water, etc. after you check out?


----------



## schumigirl

Patience said:


> How long can you use the club level amenities on check out day?  Can you still use the room and get water, etc. after you check out?



It depends. If they're busy then no. You do have to ask if they'll authorise your club Lounge key to work after check out time. 

No guarantees and you wouldn't be allowed usually when they serve food. 

You could just take water with you when you leave after breakfast, they'll happily give you bottles of water.


----------



## Danielle1971

I'm staying in August @RPR and I'm a newbie! Does all the standard rooms have great views?  I'm not sure where we will be placed!  Should I request a certain spot?  Has anyone ventured out to get groceries for the room?  If so, where?  What about transportation to the stores?  How expensive is that?  We just need a few snacks & water!  Any recommendations would be great!  Thank you!


----------



## macraven

Request water view

Your view will be so much better
Part pool or park views

Standard room
View could be some water or park but usually highway, grounds and nothing beautiful to look at from your window


----------



## schumigirl

Danielle1971 said:


> I'm staying in August @RPR and I'm a newbie! Does all the standard rooms have great views?  I'm not sure where we will be placed!  Should I request a certain spot?  Has anyone ventured out to get groceries for the room?  If so, where?  What about transportation to the stores?  How expensive is that?  We just need a few snacks & water!  Any recommendations would be great!  Thank you!



There's a Walgreens a few minutes away. We always have a car so don't really know individual costs for cabs, but wouldn't be much. 

Or around a five minute drive from RP is a huge Walmart. Again, not too far even by cab.


----------



## Chuckers

macraven said:


> Request water view
> 
> Your view will be so much better
> Part pool or park views
> 
> Standard room
> View could be some water or park but usually highway, grounds and nothing beautiful to look at from your window




Oooo... I just added water view to my Tower 3 request 

Edit: And I just found out water view is not available for my type of reservation. A room upgrade isn't available either... not that I want to pay for one.. I'm already paying enough for this trip


----------



## macraven

_There are some standard rooms that have wonderful views._


----------



## Chuckers

macraven said:


> _There are some standard rooms that have wonderful views._



As I think about it, I am really only going to be in the room to sleep, so the view isn't THAT important


----------



## jsmla

Any suggestions for a request that would put me near the walkway to the parks?  I have a Standard 2Q room booked and don't care about the view.

Thanks!


----------



## macraven

jsmla said:


> Any suggestions for a request that would put me near the walkway to the parks?  I have a Standard 2Q room booked and don't care about the view.
> 
> Thanks!



_you could call the hotel and ask for the assigner to assign you a room closest to the walkway paths to the parks.

and you can ask not to be put in the rooms near the stairways in case you are placed on a high floor such as floor 7 or 6.

that would be a lot of stairs to do and a longer walk to the elevators on the floors.

when you use the elevators at __rpr, they all take you to the ground level_


----------



## Danielle1971

macraven said:


> Request water view
> 
> Your view will be so much better
> Part pool or park views
> 
> Standard room
> View could be some water or park but usually highway, grounds and nothing beautiful to look at from your window


I did put in the request for a nicer view so I'll see when I get there.  I'm hoping for the best.  I won't pay extra for an upgrade that's for sure!


----------



## bc7ate9

The very first post mentions a shuttle to SeaWorld - is that current info? How much does it cost?


----------



## macraven

_Free shuttle bus from onsite hotel to seaworld daily

Sign up the night before at hotel lobby

Limited seats and hours_


----------



## soxyes

Hello, I have a question about the 7th floor rooms.  I understand that the club level rooms are T3, 7th floor.  Are the 7th floor rooms in the other towers also considered club level?

Thanks!


----------



## macraven

soxyes said:


> Hello, I have a question about the 7th floor rooms.  I understand that the club level rooms are T3, 7th floor.  Are the 7th floor rooms in the other towers also considered club level?
> 
> Thanks!



_No, club lounge only in tower 3

You can stay in any tower and have club privileges 

Some like T 1 on the top floor/7, and be booked club 

Usually if you book club, you are in T 3 on club floor -7th_


----------



## Ashleylvsgoofy

6 weeks tomorrow until we check in for our honeymoon . We have a standard King room booked, can anyone tell me if they are in a specific room or a specific floor. We are not bothered about views but we do prefer a higher floor and not next to an elevator. 
Thanks in advance


----------



## macraven

_T1 and 2 have 7 floors
T 3 has 7 floors also but top floor is club level

Standard king bed rooms are throughout the towers and floors

I prefer T 3 then T 1

I also book water/park view instead of standard room_


----------



## NotGoodWithRandomNames

If this has already been answered, I apologize. My family and I will be staying here during Thanksgiving week and looking at the pictures it looks like there is sand by the pools. My son is 5 and loves the beach. Are we able to play in the sand, build sand castles, dig, etc. or is it only to walk on?


----------



## jack presley

NotGoodWithRandomNames said:


> If this has already been answered, I apologize. My family and I will be staying here during Thanksgiving week and looking at the pictures it looks like there is sand by the pools. My son is 5 and loves the beach. Are we able to play in the sand, build sand castles, dig, etc. or is it only to walk on?



I don't think there'd be space for the building sandcastles/playing in the sand area beside the pool at the RPR. It seems to be just for sunbeds etc. You might be in the way of people walking in and out if you set up a play area there. Don't know for sure though.

There is a 'beach' area that fronts onto the lake that has a volleyball court and seems to have more space. I've never sat out there on my trips and it always looks quiet when I've gone by on one of the water taxis but I don't know the rules about what you can/can't do out there.


----------



## NotGoodWithRandomNames

jack presley said:


> I don't think there'd be space for the building sandcastles/playing in the sand area beside the pool at the RPR. It seems to be just for sunbeds etc. You might be in the way of people walking in and out if you set up a play area there. Don't know for sure though.
> 
> There is a 'beach' area that fronts onto the lake that has a volleyball court and seems to have more space. I've never sat out there on my trips and it always looks quiet when I've gone by on one of the water taxis but I don't know the rules about what you can/can't do out there.


Hi Jack, thanks for the info. I won't lug out the sand toys on this trip. Plus side, one less thing to pack.


----------



## Wdw1015

Does anyone know if the bathrooms have a clothesline in them to hang up wet clothes?


----------



## schumigirl

Wdw1015 said:


> Does anyone know if the bathrooms have a clothesline in them to hang up wet clothes?



Yes they do.


----------



## bellarinah

I'm trying to decide between Cabana Bay (I've stayed here and loved!) or Royal Pacific (new to us) on our next trip. Does anyone know if some of the standard rooms at Royal Pacific have a bath tub instead of shower? All the pictures and videos I've seen so far only show a shower. I have small children so a bath tub is a must. Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## schumigirl

bellarinah said:


> I'm trying to decide between Cabana Bay (I've stayed here and loved!) or Royal Pacific (new to us) on our next trip. Does anyone know if some of the standard rooms at Royal Pacific have a bath tub instead of shower? All the pictures and videos I've seen so far only show a shower. I have small children so a bath tub is a must. Thanks in advance!!!



Yes there's a mix of types of bathroom set ups in standard rooms.

Put a request in for a tub and I'm sure it won't be a problem. Have the request added to your reservation when you book.


----------



## Bethany10

macraven said:


> If you pay your room charge when you check in, they won't put a hold on your debit card



macraven (or anyone else) is this still true? I've fought with hotels before b/c they want to put an incidentals hold on my card, when I expressly tell them I'm happy to pay room charges in full up front.

also, any benefit (discount) to paying with a GC?  Our stay is part of a land a sea trip for us and I'm hustling discounts on disney GCds. Not sure if there are any for Universal.


----------



## Chuckers

@schumigirl  The picture on the main page show a Keurig in each room.. is that still true now? I'll bring my own k-cups if it is


----------



## macraven

Bethany10 said:


> macraven (or anyone else) is this still true? I've fought with hotels before b/c they want to put an incidentals hold on my card, when I expressly tell them I'm happy to pay room charges in full up front.
> 
> also, any benefit (discount) to paying with a GC?  Our stay is part of a land a sea trip for us and I'm hustling discounts on disney GCds. Not sure if there are any for Universal.



_To be able to charge back to your room (for shopping or any charge backs to your room) you have to have cc or gc on file

You can pay for your room daily charge in advance when you check in or each evening when you return from the parks 
This way you are current

Or you can put money or gc on your account so when the after midnight room accounts are billed, you are covered 

If you do not have a cc listed in file at check in time all that happens is you can't charge back to the room

Pay the entire room bill when you check in
Use gift cards, cc, or cash for anything you buy in the parks, city walk, etc


I usually pay my hotel bill in full when I check in
I also put down gc so I can charge back to the room for emergency 
_


----------



## Charade67

I think vacation planning has started to get to me. Last night I dreamed I was at the RPR, in tower 2, on the 25th floor! I hate heights and was terrified to get in to the elevator. Thank goodness the dream was totally inaccurate.  How many floors does it actually have?


----------



## macraven

_All 3 towers have 7 floors_


----------



## Charade67

macraven said:


> _All 3 towers have 7 floors_



I think I can handle that.


----------



## bellarinah

schumigirl said:


> Yes there's a mix of types of bathroom set ups in standard rooms.
> 
> Put a request in for a tub and I'm sure it won't be a problem. Have the request added to your reservation when you book.


Thank you so much for the reply. I've just booked Royal Pacific for next summer because of it!! Yay for express passes!


----------



## schumigirl

Chuckers said:


> @schumigirl  The picture on the main page show a Keurig in each room.. is that still true now? I'll bring my own k-cups if it is



Yes, all have the same machine. 



bellarinah said:


> Thank you so much for the reply. I've just booked Royal Pacific for next summer because of it!! Yay for express passes!



You are so welcome! 

So glad to hear you've booked........Yep.......yay........


----------



## Chuckers

Thanks @schumigirl You ROCK!


----------



## tink&her2boys

We are staying club level. Are the sodas Pepsi or Coke products? The pic looks like Coke, but hoping it's changed since then to Pepsi!


----------



## macraven

_Coke_


----------



## CoachZ

tink&her2boys said:


> We are staying club level. Are the sodas Pepsi or Coke products? The pic looks like Coke, but hoping it's changed since then to Pepsi!



Is this your booking for June?


----------



## purple hippo

Just checking - is there only one Club Lounge for the hotel or is there one per tower?  Page 1 says it is located on the 7th Floor of T3 but the person I spoke to on the reservations line says there is a Club Lounge in every building?  I was going to request T3 in my reservation to avoid having to walk between towers for Lounge access but the person in reservations said they would "never" make guests change towers to access the Lounge.  Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## saskdw

purple hippo said:


> Just checking - is there only one Club Lounge for the hotel or is there one per tower?  Page 1 says it is located on the 7th Floor of T3 but the person I spoke to on the reservations line says there is a Club Lounge in every building?  I was going to request T3 in my reservation to avoid having to walk between towers for Lounge access but the person in reservations said they would "never" make guests change towers to access the Lounge.  Can anyone confirm this?



Club level is 7th floor of tower 3. Usually all club level bookings get a room on that floor. I have seen reports of people requesting a different room location, but typically if you book club level you get a room on 7th floor tower 3. There should be no need to request that.


----------



## purple hippo

Awesome!  Thanks!  We're booked!


----------



## schumigirl

purple hippo said:


> Just checking - is there only one Club Lounge for the hotel or is there one per tower?  Page 1 says it is located on the 7th Floor of T3 but the person I spoke to on the reservations line says there is a Club Lounge in every building?  I was going to request T3 in my reservation to avoid having to walk between towers for Lounge access but the person in reservations said they would "never" make guests change towers to access the Lounge.  Can anyone confirm this?



There definitely isn't a Club Lounge in every Tower. Always wonder why they would say that. 

As said above you are usually put on the 7th floor. We have stayed on the 6th floor as a preference. One year we were lucky enough to have a refurbed room arranged for us in T1 as T3 rooms hadn't been done yet. We still had Club access. 

Takes a couple of minutes to walk from Tower to Tower. But, you'll generally be in 7th floor of T3.


----------



## Cheesehead9

Does anyone happen to know where I could purchase one of these tiki paintings?  It' found on the wall of most RPR hotel rooms:

https://i.ytimg.com/vi/4H9aB4lxBiI/maxresdefault.jpg


----------



## txcorey

So frustrated! Been going back and forth on booking this hotel or not for our stay January 2-5. Talked to my husband about it last night and he said just do it. I just logged on to book it and it's gone up $360 since I looked a day or two ago. Maybe because of the hurricane? Dang, I'm so mad that I didn't book it a day or two ago.


----------



## Chuckers

txcorey said:


> So frustrated! Been going back and forth on booking this hotel or not for our stay January 2-5. Talked to my husband about it last night and he said just do it. I just logged on to book it and it's gone up $360 since I looked a day or two ago. Maybe because of the hurricane? Dang, I'm so mad that I didn't book it a day or two ago.



I just switched my stay from from 9/10 - 9/17 because of Irma to 1/7 - 1/14 and it was $100 more. Which I found surprising since January is really a dead time and there's not HHN. Maybe you're getting the hold overs from New Year's Vacations and I am getting the beginning of MLK stays?


----------



## cfoxga

txcorey said:


> So frustrated! Been going back and forth on booking this hotel or not for our stay January 2-5. Talked to my husband about it last night and he said just do it. I just logged on to book it and it's gone up $360 since I looked a day or two ago. Maybe because of the hurricane? Dang, I'm so mad that I didn't book it a day or two ago.



Sorry to hear that.  I've learned "book it first, then decide if I want it later" the hard way as well.


----------



## Annchristine65

Hi, Looking for the number to call for Tower and room requests. TIA


----------



## macraven

_Hotel number in the sticky first page

Thought I knew it by memory as many times I have called them
Lol


_


----------



## Annchristine65

macraven said:


> _Hotel number in the sticky first page
> 
> Thought I knew it by memory as many times I have called them
> Lol
> 
> _


Thank you!


----------



## macraven

_i started thinking i sounded rude when i answered you.
sorry if i appeared that way.


i was on the cell reading the threads and battery died.

hotel number is

407 503 3000_


----------



## Annchristine65

macraven said:


> _i started thinking i sounded rude when i answered you.
> sorry if i appeared that way.
> 
> 
> i was on the cell reading the threads and battery died.
> 
> hotel number is
> 
> 407 503 3000_


You didn't sound rude to me at all! I always appreciate all of your help! I called and made my requests!! Thanks again.


----------



## Amytude

Deciding between CBBR and here (never stayed onsite before). Myself and 14 year old son. $400 difference. Pools at CBBR looks so much nicer. RPR looks  more laid-back. Acc. to crowd calendars, oct 9-13 will be relatively slow? Would be doing a family suite at CBBR and standard room at RPR. Any advice?


----------



## macraven

_Columbus Day is crowded 
Tuesday won't be bad with crowds 

Wednesday will have hhn so the studios will close early at 5
IOA will be open longer than that

Thursday and Friday you will see more in the park late afternoon 

If you plan to stay at rpr, you might not get your entire stay there
Hhn fills up rooms

Cbay will start to have more bookings once peeps decide to stay onsite for hhn

Weekends tend to book out during early October 

Make your ressie soon _


----------



## LucyBC80

I'll be staying at RPH for the fourth time this coming December and I don't think I ever thanked Macraven before, which is a shame. I learned from this thread to always request a tower one, high floor which more than likely will land you a gorgeous view of IoA. I loved it the last three times and I hope they can accommodate me again. Waking up everyday at 5am (yep, even on vacation) I love to see Universal testing Hulk and seeing Hogwarts in the distance.

So thank you Macravem for all the work you do in this forum and all the wonderful information you share!


----------



## macraven

_Thank you LucyBC.



The views from T1 and T3 are fantastic for the most part as long as you face the parks/water areas.

I've had a room in T1 7th floor that had a great view of the water canal and the rides.
Woke up early one morning to the roaring of Hulk doing trial runs.....

Call the the hotel in advance and let them know the room number you prefer to have.
There is always the chance you can get it.

If no one stayed in that room the night before, great chance to get it.
If someone is checking out of a specific room number you want, you can wait until it has been cleaned and inspected and have it assigned to you for your stay.


I've been lucky so far that the rooms I have requested, do not have blocked views from the trees.
Some views from floor 4 and down, do have a lot of greenery and trees blocking what you can see outside your room._


----------



## Cobrastrike

We just booked RPR for a couple days post cruise in March. Any suggestions on the best way to get here from Cape Canaveral? We will have a rental car but are not familiar with the area at all.


----------



## daraus

I am looking for the thread or sticky that has recommendations for the best rooms in tower 3.


----------



## macraven

_I never state room numbers but floor levels and views 

If you read back in this thread, many state which tower they prefer and why

The hotels stickies are where you will read tips and info that will help guide you when requesting specifics for booking your room_


----------



## ghtx

Thanks so much for this thread especially all of the info in the first two posts.  We are staying at RPR for our first UO trip in November.

Are the pools heated?  Has anyone swam there in November (week before Tgiving)?

About how long is the trip if we decide to take the boat.  I am guessing that you have to wait somewhere between 0 and 20 minutes for a boat, then maybe a 10 minute boat ride.  Is that right?


----------



## jack presley

ghtx said:


> About how long is the trip if we decide to take the boat.  I am guessing that you have to wait somewhere between 0 and 20 minutes for a boat, then maybe a 10 minute boat ride.  Is that right?



It takes about 6-7 minutes once you're on the boat to get from RPR to Citywalk. It depends on when you arrive at the dock how long you have to wait. If you time it right you might have no wait. I've never stayed in November so I don't know if the frequency is reduced but in May, we never had to wait more than 10 minutes. 

However we prefer the walk so only took the boat on a small number of occasions. 

Sorry, don't know about the pool.


----------



## saskdw

ghtx said:


> Thanks so much for this thread especially all of the info in the first two posts.  We are staying at RPR for our first UO trip in November.
> 
> Are the pools heated?  Has anyone swam there in November (week before Tgiving)?
> 
> About how long is the trip if we decide to take the boat.  I am guessing that you have to wait somewhere between 0 and 20 minutes for a boat, then maybe a 10 minute boat ride.  Is that right?



Yes the pools are heated.


----------



## dina444444

Does anyone know if self parking includes in and out privlages?


----------



## schumigirl

dina444444 said:


> Does anyone know if self parking includes in and out privlages?



Yes it does.

We go in and out frequently some days.


----------



## dina444444

schumigirl said:


> Yes it does.
> 
> We go in and out frequently some days.


Great, that’s good to hear.


----------



## Rochellena

I feel like this question has to be answered somewhere, but to the best of my Google ability, I've not found it. So: How does the kid closet work? If I'm wanting to borrow a stroller do I leave a deposit? If so, how much? Am I allowed to take that stroller to the parks, or is it for RPR property only? 

Thank you all so much! I had about 50 questions before I started reading this thread, and you all have answered all of them except the one above. Thank you so much for the time and effort you put in helping make sure everyone's trips are perfect. Also, thank you because this thread was instrumental in convincing my family we should book RPR. Less than 4 months to go!


----------



## KalamityJane

Rochellena said:


> I feel like this question has to be answered somewhere, but to the best of my Google ability, I've not found it. So: How does the kid closet work? If I'm wanting to borrow a stroller do I leave a deposit? If so, how much? Am I allowed to take that stroller to the parks, or is it for RPR property only?
> 
> Thank you all so much! I had about 50 questions before I started reading this thread, and you all have answered all of them except the one above. Thank you so much for the time and effort you put in helping make sure everyone's trips are perfect. Also, thank you because this thread was instrumental in convincing my family we should book RPR. Less than 4 months to go!




What is in the kid closet?


----------



## Chuckers

KalamityJane said:


> What is in the kid closet?



It's where you hang the kids to dry after a day at Volcano Bay.


----------



## KalamityJane

Chuckers said:


> It's where you hang the kids to dry after a day at Volcano Bay.


----------



## Rochellena

KalamityJane said:


> What is in the kid closet?



I swear I had seen something, somewhere that went by that name, but now that Loews has redesigned their website, I'm not finding it. Perhaps I just imagined this whole thing up. Vacation delirium or something


----------



## macraven

_I'm at rpr now

Need to ask concierge about the kid closer

Lol

There are items such as strollers on loan to guests to inside their  property _


----------



## Emmafleur

Hi all, we are booked for one night next August (staying at WDW but hopping over to take advantage of unlimited passes) 
My question is, we are five adults staying in a standard room. When we booked (direct through Universal) we filled in the request form - high floor and a rollaway. As this is only a request, should we also email the resort to check that there will be a rollaway for us? I don't fancy sleeping on the floor, as it says in the website they are 'first come, first served'. Thanks


----------



## KalamityJane

Emmafleur said:


> Hi all, we are booked for one night next August (staying at WDW but hopping over to take advantage of unlimited passes)
> My question is, we are five adults staying in a standard room. When we booked (direct through Universal) we filled in the request form - high floor and a rollaway. As this is only a request, should we also email the resort to check that there will be a rollaway for us? I don't fancy sleeping on the floor, as it says in the website they are 'first come, first served'. Thanks


If it comes down to it, air mattresses aren't too spendy. You could make a run to Walmart to pick one up?


----------



## Emmafleur

KalamityJane said:


> If it comes down to it, air mattresses aren't too spendy. You could make a run to Walmart to pick one up?


Maybe but we will take a taxi from OKW to RPR really early to be there for early entry (we're from the UK) so not sure if that's the best option.


----------



## macraven

_Email the hotel since you are in the U.K.

If they are aware of your specific need 
better chance you will get the rollaway

It might be cheaper to stay at Cbay suite/larger room and cheaper

Check the stickies and hotel website which hotel has better for your group

Since it is only for one night the money may not be important 

You'll have the rollaway cost and the surcharge of $150 for the 3 adults besides room charger at rpr_


----------



## Emmafleur

macraven said:


> _Email the hotel since you are in the U.K.
> 
> If they are aware of your specific need
> better chance you will get the rollaway
> 
> It might be cheaper to stay at Cbay suite/larger room and cheaper
> 
> Check the stickies and hotel website which hotel has better for your group
> 
> Since it is only for one night the money may not be important
> 
> You'll have the rollaway cost and the surcharge of $150 for the 3 adults besides room charger at rpr_


Thank you, I'll send them an email. The only other rooms that are being shown as available are the one bedroom parlour rooms which are coming out as over double the price even with the extra occupancy charge but thanks for the tip. I might keep looking and see if anything else comes up. Is it worth emailing them now or wait until nearer our visit? 
Thanks


----------



## schumigirl

Emmafleur said:


> Thank you, I'll send them an email. The only other rooms that are being shown as available are the one bedroom parlour rooms which are coming out as over double the price even with the extra occupancy charge but thanks for the tip. I might keep looking and see if anything else comes up. Is it worth emailing them now or wait until nearer our visit?
> Thanks



No harm in sending an email off as soon as possible and having it recorded on your reservation and then maybe call or email a week or so before your trip just to confirm. 

And definitely keep checking........


----------



## Phil from PA

I was using this link to easily compare hotel prices up until the middle of September.  https://uo.loewshotels.com/en/booking/uo

Link is now broken, does anybody have a new link or do we have to go through the US website, which I unfortunately don't really care for.


----------



## mkh531

We are staying here in Feb for one night after a cruise. Doing all the Harry Potter stuff so I'm assuming we're having lunch over there. Is it better to eat dinner in parks or at RPH? The Asian cuisine in particular looked so tasty. I saw something about a pineapple doughnut I think? Is that good? Thanks!


----------



## schumigirl

mkh531 said:


> We are staying here in Feb for one night after a cruise. Doing all the Harry Potter stuff so I'm assuming we're having lunch over there. Is it better to eat dinner in parks or at RPH? The Asian cuisine in particular looked so tasty. I saw something about a pineapple doughnut I think? Is that good? Thanks!



We planned to share that doughnut this year, but had no room for it........it looks gorgeous.......plan to have it for sure next time! 

Check out the menus of places you would like to eat and see what suits you best at the time.......plenty of choice in parks, Citywalk and the hotels.


----------



## JaxDad

Phil from PA said:


> I was using this link to easily compare hotel prices up until the middle of September.  https://uo.loewshotels.com/en/booking/uo
> 
> Link is now broken, does anybody have a new link or do we have to go through the US website, which I unfortunately don't really care for.



I hope they bring it back. It was actually a very easy and very useful site. Not enough web designers understand that simpler can be better.


----------



## simnia

Sorry if this has been asked and answered previously.
Do you know if you can purchase distilled water in the shop(s) at the hotel?  DH uses it for his CPAP machine.
Thanks.


----------



## macraven

simnia said:


> Sorry if this has been asked and answered previously.
> Do you know if you can purchase distilled water in the shop(s) at the hotel?  DH uses it for his CPAP machine.
> Thanks.


_I don't know but will look later today S I'm at rpr now

Will ask where it can be bought if none in the gift shop_


----------



## macraven

_Sorry I'm late with the info about the cpap machine, forgot which thread it was in

I talked to a manager at rpr check in desk 

There is no distilled water sold at
rpr 

Was told Walmart sells it by the gallon for 99 cents

You can hire the black sedans that are in front of the hotel drop off circle entrance or hire a taxi to go to Walmart 

This place is maybe ? a 10 minute ride

If you use the black sedans, they will wait for you to go into the store for returning back to the hotel_


----------



## simnia

Thanks Macraven!


----------



## Felicis

When you are sad to say goodbye to Disney, but check into your new hotel and this is your view...


----------



## macraven

_I'm still in T3

Looks like you are T1

Lovely view you have of my favorite ride!_


----------



## CoachZ

Felicis said:


> View attachment 275494 When you are sad to say goodbye to Disney, but check into your new hotel and this is your view...



Awesome view! Can I ask the room number? My nephews would love that view in June!


----------



## lark

Just back from a 2 night stay.  I don't suppose that with a 67 page thread it really matters much what one person thinks or cares, but I found the place very meh.

Theme is fine, but not really all that strong.  Hotel employees were pleasant but it's not exactly high service.  There were a few issues with our stay -- not exactly anyone's fault but nobody bending over backwards to seem all that worried about it.  Computers were down when we checked in.  They had to monkey with the system just to get us keys to use as express passes and we had to return.  In the meantime, they had to take a ton of information and the line got crazy.  I don't remember how long we were made to wait but it took a while and seemed longer since we were anxious to get to the parks.  On check out, the valet couldn't find our keys and so we had to wait for them to straighten it out.  We had a late flight out so had asked for 30 extra minutes to check out of our room.  They said no.  Late check out, of course, is never guaranteed and we were hoping but not expecting, but it added insult to injury to have asked for a late check out, be told no, gotten out on time, only to be made to stand in the humid air in the valet for at least that long while they ran around trying to figure out what they had done with our keys.

I also had a bit of a weird experience at the attractions desk.  I had a 2005 ticket that had an entitlement on it, and I needed a bar coded ticket to use at the turnstiles.  I got a can't do type who wanted to keep telling me what couldn't be done, while I gently had to prod to keep trying.  Eventually it got done, but that was sort of par for the course.

Room was fine.  Decent amenities, bed was ok.  The bottom line is that what you're paying over $300 a night for is being able to walk to the parks and express pass, and they know it.  There is really no reason for them to try particularly hard.  Maybe they usually do.  I dunno, I'm a sample size of one.  But the truth is that if it were motel 6 quality, but had the same location and express pass, they'd probably sell it.  And I'll probably pay it again if I go back.


----------



## schumigirl

lark said:


> Just back from a 2 night stay.  I don't suppose that with a 67 page thread it really matters much what one person thinks or cares, but I found the place very meh.
> 
> Theme is fine, but not really all that strong.  Hotel employees were pleasant but it's not exactly high service.  There were a few issues with our stay -- not exactly anyone's fault but nobody bending over backwards to seem all that worried about it.  Computers were down when we checked in.  They had to monkey with the system just to get us keys to use as express passes and we had to return.  In the meantime, they had to take a ton of information and the line got crazy.  I don't remember how long we were made to wait but it took a while and seemed longer since we were anxious to get to the parks.  On check out, the valet couldn't find our keys and so we had to wait for them to straighten it out.  We had a late flight out so had asked for 30 extra minutes to check out of our room.  They said no.  Late check out, of course, is never guaranteed and we were hoping but not expecting, but it added insult to injury to have asked for a late check out, be told no, gotten out on time, only to be made to stand in the humid air in the valet for at least that long while they ran around trying to figure out what they had done with our keys.
> 
> I also had a bit of a weird experience at the attractions desk.  I had a 2005 ticket that had an entitlement on it, and I needed a bar coded ticket to use at the turnstiles.  I got a can't do type who wanted to keep telling me what couldn't be done, while I gently had to prod to keep trying.  Eventually it got done, but that was sort of par for the course.
> 
> Room was fine.  Decent amenities, bed was ok.  The bottom line is that what you're paying over $300 a night for is being able to walk to the parks and express pass, and they know it.  There is really no reason for them to try particularly hard.  Maybe they usually do.  I dunno, I'm a sample size of one.  But the truth is that if it were motel 6 quality, but had the same location and express pass, they'd probably sell it.  And I'll probably pay it again if I go back.



Sorry to hear you didn't have a perfect stay nor enjoyed the hotel too much. 

But extra sorry to hear you didn't find the employees tried hard. I feel sad you didn't have the same experience we always have there.......just back after our usual stay and found all the staff wonderful as always. 

They can't do enough usually. But I'm really sorry that wasn't your experience.......

Hope your time in the parks was a lot of fun though........and thanks for your post........


----------



## Felicis

CoachZ said:


> Awesome view! Can I ask the room number? My nephews would love that view in June!


1625. We were given a choice of pool or park views on check in too, so cool!


----------



## lark

schumigirl said:


> Sorry to hear you didn't have a perfect stay nor enjoyed the hotel too much.
> 
> But extra sorry to hear you didn't find the employees tried hard. I feel sad you didn't have the same experience we always have there.......just back after our usual stay and found all the staff wonderful as always.
> 
> They can't do enough usually. But I'm really sorry that wasn't your experience.......
> 
> Hope your time in the parks was a lot of fun though........and thanks for your post........



No reason to be sad for us.  It was fine.  We got what we wanted out of it -- express pass and great location.  I wasn't expecting a luxury experience.  I just was a bit surprised at the ambivalence.  As noted, we are just a small sample size.

To be sure, everyone was pleasant while they were telling us "no," and "can't do that."  Probably the biggest mess was their decision not to really try to problem solve when their computes were down.  They had 50 people in line, and all most of wanted was express pass, and it didn't seem like they had to give everyone the third degree and take 5 minutes per guest just to let us get on with our day.  The manager was clearly more worried that someone who didn't have a genuine reservation would get an unentitled express pass than he was worried that he was making people paying upwards of $400 a night for express passes stand around forever fumbling with their phones to prove they had a confirmation e-mail before they would produce the magic keys.  That's a pretty big service failure to me, but in the end, theme parks are about waiting and it was just one more line.  Fortunately, we were relatively close to the front when the computers went down.  

The valet problem?  Stuff happens.  They seemed like they were trying to work the problem.  It was just really crowded and at capacity and I think maybe that taxes everyone a bit.


----------



## CoachZ

Felicis said:


> 1625. We were given a choice of pool or park views on check in too, so cool!



Thank you!


----------



## Felicis

macraven said:


> _I'm still in T3
> 
> Looks like you are T1
> 
> Lovely view you have of my favorite ride!_



Hulk? We aren't game to do the scary ones...


----------



## macraven

_My favorite ride is Dr doom 
In T 3 can see that ride from
my room

I no longer do Hulk
Stopped enjoying that ride 4 years back _


----------



## schumigirl

Felicis said:


> Hulk? We aren't game to do the scary ones...



Oh you should try it once......you’d like it........



macraven said:


> _My favorite ride is Dr doom
> In T 3 can see that ride from
> my room
> 
> I no longer do Hulk
> Stopped enjoying that ride 4 years back _



I do love the view from the rooms we have too........Dr Doom is a lovely shade of purple at night usually.......


----------



## saskdw

macraven said:


> _My favorite ride is Dr doom
> In T 3 can see that ride from
> my room
> 
> I no longer do Hulk
> Stopped enjoying that ride 4 years back _



The Hulk is actually a lot of fun to just sit and watch. Every time we pass it I have to stop and watch for 10 mins. I love the roar when it goes by.


----------



## Felicis

Yeah we watched it a lot too. Lol.


----------



## schumigirl

saskdw said:


> The Hulk is actually a lot of fun to just sit and watch. Every time we pass it I have to stop and watch for 10 mins. I love the roar when it goes by.



It is quite something to watch isn’t it! And yes that roar is spectacular........

We love hearing it from our room early am when they test it every day........nice to listen to it.......better than an alarm call any day!


----------



## Felicis

Well, we didn't make it on, (too scary we decided) but I am not sad. I made it on FJ and that absolutely made my year. Best ride I have ever been on.


----------



## tjlamphere

A question:  Are there two Emeril restaurants at Universal, or is the one they talk about at Royal Pacific the same one I have seen walking over to IOA????


----------



## damo

tjlamphere said:


> A question:  Are there two Emeril restaurants at Universal, or is the one they talk about at Royal Pacific the same one I have seen walking over to IOA????



There are two.  Emeril's in Citywalk and Tcoup Chop at the Royal Pacific.


----------



## cinderlexa's mom

Hi there! So excited for our first stay!

Can anyone help with answers to these two questions that I wasn't able to find using the search function:

1) Which tower was the LAST one to be refurbished?

2) The dog friendly guest rooms are on the first floor, but I need to be sure to know which buildings due to a severe allergy. Anyone know the current situation for certain?

TIA!


----------



## schumigirl

cinderlexa's mom said:


> Hi there! So excited for our first stay!
> 
> Can anyone help with answers to these two questions that I wasn't able to find using the search function:
> 
> 1) Which tower was the LAST one to be refurbished?
> 
> 2) The dog friendly guest rooms are on the first floor, but I need to be sure to know which buildings due to a severe allergy. Anyone know the current situation for certain?
> 
> TIA!



Some floors were last in each tower, so they were really all completed around the same time frame.

Dogs are only allowed in T2 and the bottom 2 floors only.

It’s been that way forever and hasn’t changed.

Hope you enjoy your stay there.......


----------



## cinderlexa's mom

Thank you Schumigirl!


----------



## escapeartist

Hi we are staying at RP next August for 5 nights. We are getting 2 rooms. One for stepdaughter and her 2 boys, and one for me, dh and dgd 9. I noticed king suite is only about $500 more and sleeps 3. It has a king bedroom and a living room area w sofa, tv etc. I would want dgd9 to sleep in bedroom portion of suite so me and dh can relax in living room in evening. I also think that space will be nice when all 6 of us want to mingle a bit in the room, or when the 3  kids want to relax together and play or watch tv. My question is, would a twin air mattress fit in the king bedroom? I dont want her on the couch in living room because we want to use it after she goes to bed and dont want to pay $25 a night for roll away.  I also dont want her bunking w her aunt and boy cousins in thiere room. Thanks!


----------



## macraven

_I would say think about two Queen rooms and request connecting 

Each room with a door inside the rooms so you could go back and forth for visiting

I stay in the king suite 
Sofa bed is not all that great

Living room has the sofa which would seat two 
One chair with an otter man and one chair for the desk in the living room

If you have the 2 Q room, the gd would have her own bed and no need for a rollaway or air mattress 


In the king suite, a blow up mattress would not fit between the king bed and window

On the other side of the bed, you could move the chair to the living room and put a single size air mattress in that section 

If you prefer the king suite mainly so
gd can go to bed early and you and spouse want to sit, watch tv, visit, it sounds like a good plan 

When I first read your question was not sure if most of your time would be with all 6 of the family in the room most of the time_


----------



## ghtx

How early do you think we need to leave RPR by taxi to get to MCO for a flight that leaves at 6:55pm?  It is on a Wednesday, but it is the day before Thanksgiving, so maybe rush hour won't be so bad.  Thanks.


----------



## DMLAINI

Can you have a rollaway in a Jurassic Park Suite?


----------



## biochemgirl

ghtx said:


> How early do you think we need to leave RPR by taxi to get to MCO for a flight that leaves at 6:55pm?  It is on a Wednesday, but it is the day before Thanksgiving, so maybe rush hour won't be so bad.  Thanks.


Whoa, that is always one of the busiest travel days of the year! The ride will only take 25 minutes, but TSA could take hours. With all the terrible reports lately about slow security at MCO and the recommendation to arrive 3 HOURS early, I'd even pad that and arrive 4 hours early if I didn't have pre-check.


----------



## biochemgirl

lark said:


> No reason to be sad for us.  It was fine.  We got what we wanted out of it -- express pass and great location.  I wasn't expecting a luxury experience.  I just was a bit surprised at the ambivalence.  As noted, we are just a small sample size.
> 
> To be sure, everyone was pleasant while they were telling us "no," and "can't do that."  Probably the biggest mess was their decision not to really try to problem solve when their computes were down.  They had 50 people in line, and all most of wanted was express pass, and it didn't seem like they had to give everyone the third degree and take 5 minutes per guest just to let us get on with our day.  The manager was clearly more worried that someone who didn't have a genuine reservation would get an unentitled express pass than he was worried that he was making people paying upwards of $400 a night for express passes stand around forever fumbling with their phones to prove they had a confirmation e-mail before they would produce the magic keys.  That's a pretty big service failure to me, but in the end, theme parks are about waiting and it was just one more line.  Fortunately, we were relatively close to the front when the computers went down.
> 
> The valet problem?  Stuff happens.  They seemed like they were trying to work the problem.  It was just really crowded and at capacity and I think maybe that taxes everyone a bit.


I'm going through this thread because we are returning again in January 2018. Our previous two stays have each been one night only. This time we're staying 4 nights. Anyway, I'm concerned to read about the computer problem you ran into because that also affected us in August. How common is it that the computer goes down leading to long lines and messed up express pass keys?!


----------



## schumigirl

biochemgirl said:


> I'm going through this thread because we are returning again in January 2018. Our previous two stays have each been one night only. This time we're staying 4 nights. Anyway, I'm concerned to read about the computer problem you ran into because that also affected us in August. How common is it that the computer goes down leading to long lines and messed up express pass keys?!



I think you`ve been unlucky.........honestly, in all our visits we`ve never had anything like happen........

It`s not a common problem. 

The hotel changed providers over the late summer for internet and some other systems I believe, so that was probably the reasons......just a glitch in a new system.


----------



## lark

biochemgirl said:


> I'm going through this thread because we are returning again in January 2018. Our previous two stays have each been one night only. This time we're staying 4 nights. Anyway, I'm concerned to read about the computer problem you ran into because that also affected us in August. How common is it that the computer goes down leading to long lines and messed up express pass keys?!



I think something like this can happen anywhere.  I'd actually think the fact that they were not well prepared for it suggests it's relatively uncommon, though a couple of people in the express pass lanes made some comments to the effect that it was a thing from time to time.  We received temporary keys without barcodes and had to explain that the computers were down at the RP, and they didn't even bat an eye and a few said things to indicate they'd been through the drill before.

The point of my post for whatever it's worth was not to worry that this might happen again -- I just wouldn't really sweat that -- but instead how dreadful the service recovery was.


----------



## TheFloatingBear

Hi! We booked RPR CL for late April. It's our first Universal trip and we're all excited! I booked about a month ago because I know it's a busy time of year and I wanted to get something in place, but just circling back to do more research now, so I'm a little "cart before the horse", so to speak...

I'm trying to read as much as I can - great info here, thanks!  Now that I'm looking at room categories, the CL rooms seem to have 2 queens or king as room choices - we have a 2 queen room. From what I've read, the rooms are in T3 and mostly the 7th floor, correct? So do they all have a similar view? Is there anything I should consider for room requests? Any advice appreciated!


----------



## saskdw

TheFloatingBear said:


> Hi! We booked RPR CL for late April. It's our first Universal trip and we're all excited! I booked about a month ago because I know it's a busy time of year and I wanted to get something in place, but just circling back to do more research now, so I'm a little "cart before the horse", so to speak...
> 
> I'm trying to read as much as I can - great info here, thanks!  Now that I'm looking at room categories, the CL rooms seem to have 2 queens or king as room choices - we have a 2 queen room. From what I've read, the rooms are in T3 and mostly the 7th floor, correct? So do they all have a similar view? Is there anything I should consider for room requests? Any advice appreciated!



Some have a highway view and some have a great pool or theme park view. It depends which side of the hall you are on.


----------



## Grumpy's Gal

I read that one of the stores/ shops at the resorts sells " basic" groceries.

Anyone know what that includes?? Also, any chance that includes milk?


----------



## TheFloatingBear

saskdw said:


> Some have a highway view and some have a great pool or theme park view. It depends which side of the hall you are on.



Thanks! On the website it mentioned something along the lines of upgrading to a "view" with CL but it was unclear if they meant the rooms or the lounge, so I'm guessing the lounge - just wanted to clarify! Thanks!


----------



## saskdw

TheFloatingBear said:


> Thanks! On the website it mentioned something along the lines of upgrading to a "view" with CL but it was unclear if they meant the rooms or the lounge, so I'm guessing the lounge - just wanted to clarify! Thanks!



Ya, as far as I know there is no way to pay for a better view on Club Level. It's just luck of the draw.


----------



## DisBabe94

Hi everyone! I have just booked a stay for May 2-5 and I am so excited. We have booked a standard king room, and I requested a higher floor at the time of booking. 

I was wondering if there is some resource where I can see the locations and possibly room views of the King bed rooms? I want to get a feel for what kind of a view we could expect, and also figure out if it's worth it to ask for a specific building or some other type of request at check in. Anybody have experience with the rooms and any suggestions for requests/other resources to find this info? Are there any standard rooms with "better" views than others?

Thank you!!

Edit: I wanted to add that we would prefer a view of foliage, over a view of a parking lot or the highway!


----------



## mmafan

anybody there now have a club level menu or latest offerings.....thanks.....


----------



## schumigirl

mmafan said:


> anybody there now have a club level menu or latest offerings.....thanks.....



One night is Asian which is Asian Kale Salad, Beef and Broccoli stir fry with Teriyaki lo mein noodles

American is Pulled Pork, coleslaw and sweet rolls

Greek night was fish dish with assorted salad

Italian was Rosemary Chicken with pasta dish.

I do have the menu somewhere, but that’s what I remember right now as we don’t really eat the meals.....

But every night they always have one hot dish, a salad, crudités with a dip and assorted cheese and crackers.


----------



## schumigirl

DisBabe94 said:


> Hi everyone! I have just booked a stay for May 2-5 and I am so excited. We have booked a standard king room, and I requested a higher floor at the time of booking.
> 
> I was wondering if there is some resource where I can see the locations and possibly room views of the King bed rooms? I want to get a feel for what kind of a view we could expect, and also figure out if it's worth it to ask for a specific building or some other type of request at check in. Anybody have experience with the rooms and any suggestions for requests/other resources to find this info? Are there any standard rooms with "better" views than others?
> 
> Thank you!!
> 
> Edit: I wanted to add that we would prefer a view of foliage, over a view of a parking lot or the highway!




You can call them and add the request for a pool view. Then you wouldn’t get a highway view


----------



## mmafan

schumigirl said:


> One night is Asian which is Asian Kale Salad, Beef and Broccoli stir fry with Teriyaki lo mein noodles
> 
> American is Pulled Pork, coleslaw and sweet rolls
> 
> Greek night was fish dish with assorted salad
> 
> Italian was Rosemary Chicken with pasta dish.
> 
> I do have the menu somewhere, but that’s what I remember right now as we don’t really eat the meals.....
> 
> But every night they always have one hot dish, a salad, crudités with a dip and assorted cheese and crackers.


HOW about in the morning.....same daily ????


----------



## schumigirl

mmafan said:


> HOW about in the morning.....same daily ????



Yep, same every day.

White/brown bread with toasters available. Mini Muffins, bagels, croissants, mini iced or filled donuts. 

Selections of cream cheese, marmalade, jelly, honey and butter. 

Selection of cereals and oatmeal. 

Little machine that makes pancakes and hot syrup is available. 

Selection of cold meats and fresh mixed fruit usually mainly melon, with pineapple, strawberries and berries. 

Boiled eggs and yoghurt.

Hot cinammon bun. 

Varieties of Teas, coffee and juices are all out all day. You can ask for bottles of water too.


----------



## mmafan

schumigirl said:


> Yep, same every day.
> 
> White/brown bread with toasters available. Mini Muffins, bagels, croissants, mini iced or filled donuts.
> 
> Selections of cream cheese, marmalade, jelly, honey and butter.
> 
> Selection of cereals and oatmeal.
> 
> Little machine that makes pancakes and hot syrup is available.
> 
> Selection of cold meats and fresh mixed fruit usually mainly melon, with pineapple, strawberries and berries.
> 
> Boiled eggs and yoghurt.
> 
> Hot cinammon bun.
> 
> Varieties of Teas, coffee and juices are all out all day. You can ask for bottles of water too.


.........Just got an email.......there will be changes.............

Greetings from the Royal Pacific Club Concierge team! Thank you for choosing the Royal Pacific Resort and for staying Club Level! We noticed your arrival is quickly approaching and wanted to give you some information that will help prepare you for your stay.


Attached is our current Welcome Letter. The Welcome Letter will go over the times our services hours occur, how to access the Club Lounge, and the Club Lounge operating times. Our Royal Relaxation is specific to the afternoon service hour (occurring 4:30pm – 6:30pm every day) in which we have themed nights for the hors d’oeuvres, complimentary beer/wine, and $5 spirits available as a room charge. We are currently in the process of getting a new menu, so our current menu would not reflect our menu while you are visiting. The week before your arrival, we will send you a copy of our updated menu!


----------



## mmafan

Ill be there starting November 30- December 10   ill send pics


----------



## Disney Bear

Only 14 days before we go.  So excited. When we were there last July I saw, what I can only describe as tuk tuks?  Anyone know what I mean?  I think I read somewhere that they don't charge - there is just a tip?  Is this true, if so, can anyone recommend an amount?
Thanks - so excited!


----------



## mmafan

New night time menus starting next week!!!!


----------



## Kay7979

This thread has been a wealth of information. We're spending the week before President's Day (2/10-2/17) in a two bedroom offsite condo, but since we have two day Universal Park-to-park passes, I decided it would be worth the splurge for a night at the Royal Pacific. I booked club level for 2/13 check out 2/14, and plan to arrive at 6:00 AM on the 13th, get checked in, hopefully grab a fast breakfast in the lounge, and then head to the park. We're mainly interested in HP, shows, and a few of the tamer rides. I'd like to come back for the evening offerings, then shoot back to the park for an hour or two, and return in time for dessert. Is that realistic, or is that too much racing back and forth?


----------



## Chuckers

Check the hours for the parks for the days you're there. I know when I am going, the parks are only open until 7 and for me, it doesn't get dark until around 6pm. I want to see the parks at night, so going back to the hotel for dinner would kill that time.


----------



## Kay7979

Chuckers said:


> Check the hours for the parks for the days you're there. I know when I am going, the parks are only open until 7 and for me, it doesn't get dark until around 6pm. I want to see the parks at night, so going back to the hotel for dinner would kill that time.



Good point. I thought about that, but I suppose we can stay longer the second day since we'll already be checked out and have no reason to hurry back.


----------



## macraven

_Check with concierge to see what time the lounge is open for breakfast 

If you can check in to the hotel early, you can have your luggage stored at valet 

Your welcome letter will list the hours the club lounge is open
You will receive that before you arrive for your stay

Enjoy your time at the hotel and parks!_


----------



## mmafan




----------



## saskdw

Checked-in yesterday. We got a room in tower 3 on the lobby level with an awesome pool view with Hulk and Dr Doom in the distance.

Staff at check-in were great and the resort is still beautiful


----------



## RalphinSC

Hey guys!

     Just booked for a quick little birthday trip for my Wife from January 11th-15th. Had to finally break off of Cabana Bay for once and give Royal Pacific a go! Excited to get back and shake off some of this drabby cold weather!


----------



## Chuckers

@RalphinSC - We'll be there at the same time! I arrive on the 7th and leave on the 14th. I am very excited as this is my first trip and the hotel looks very nice!


----------



## txcorey

We will be checking in very late on January 2nd. I'd like to order a few groceries from Amazon that we can pick up when we arrive (non-perishables). Has anyone had any experience with this?

Other options to pick up a few drinks for the room, bottled water, soda, etc? We will not have a car.


----------



## Mysteryincorp

txcorey said:


> We will be checking in very late on January 2nd. I'd like to order a few groceries from Amazon that we can pick up when we arrive (non-perishables). Has anyone had any experience with this?
> 
> Other options to pick up a few drinks for the room, bottled water, soda, etc? We will not have a car.



 I used amazon prime now to have water, snacks and fruit delivered. If you are getting in late I might have it be delivered first thing in the morning? I had everything added into my cart and just hit checkout a few hours before i wanted it delivered. Having the bottled water in the room was the best money saver


----------



## txcorey

Mysteryincorp said:


> I used amazon prime now to have water, snacks and fruit delivered. If you are getting in late I might have it be delivered first thing in the morning? I had everything added into my cart and just hit checkout a few hours before i wanted it delivered. Having the bottled water in the room was the best money saver


Thanks for the reply. That's a good idea. Where did you pick it up?


----------



## Mysteryincorp

txcorey said:


> Thanks for the reply. That's a good idea. Where did you pick it up?



Bell desk


----------



## Wdw1015

With Amazon Prime, I’m guessing cold items won’t be kept cold with this service at the hotel? Is that right or do they have a way of doing this?


----------



## Mysteryincorp

Wdw1015 said:


> With Amazon Prime, I’m guessing cold items won’t be kept cold with this service at the hotel? Is that right or do they have a way of doing this?



I got fruit and cheese and they were all packaged with ice packs . Not by the hotel but by Amazon


----------



## eliezra

Question on Kids Meals:  Sorry if this has already been answered, but I couldn't find it by searching.

We are planning our first on-site trip this April, we are super pumped!  We have a 10 and 12 year old.  I know they are considered adults for park admission, but what about for kids meals?  I am curious if the same age policy is the same for the Parks, City Walk, and Hotel kids meals. I couldn't find ages listed on the menus.  Thanks so much!


----------



## DMLAINI

I was wondering the same thing.  My daughter will be 10 next year when we go and would prefer the kids meals.


----------



## schumigirl

Anyone can order the kids meals in the hotels too.......not a problem at all.......


----------



## ALMinVA

Hi! 
I know the answer is in this forum somewhere, I am just having a hard time finding in my searches.  My 10 year old son and I arrive on Jan. 24th for our first trip to Universal.  Can you help with 2 questions?
1.  Is there a room location that I should be requesting or building?  Having never been, I am unsure of the resort layout.
2.  I purchased a Universal package - when I check in, will we get our park tickets at check in or do I need to go over to the park and will call?

Thank you for your help!


----------



## saskdw

ALMinVA said:


> Hi!
> I know the answer is in this forum somewhere, I am just having a hard time finding in my searches.  My 10 year old son and I arrive on Jan. 24th for our first trip to Universal.  Can you help with 2 questions?
> 1.  Is there a room location that I should be requesting or building?  Having never been, I am unsure of the resort layout.
> 2.  I purchased a Universal package - when I check in, will we get our park tickets at check in or do I need to go over to the park and will call?
> 
> Thank you for your help!



1. Preferences seem to be split on DIS between Tower 3 and Tower 1. It would help to know what is important to you in a room location?

2. The front desk will go through everything with you and you get your actual tickets at end of the lobby. There is a sign, you can't miss it.


----------



## ALMinVA

saskdw said:


> 1. Preferences seem to be split on DIS between Tower 3 and Tower 1. It would help to know what is important to you in a room location?
> 
> 2. The front desk will go through everything with you and you get your actual tickets at end of the lobby. There is a sign, you can't miss it.




Thank you!  I don't think we care about a view, I think just close to the park walkway?  Having never been, I am unsure of the size of the resort.


----------



## saskdw

ALMinVA said:


> Thank you!  I don't think we care about a view, I think just close to the park walkway?  Having never been, I am unsure of the size of the resort.



Tower one is the closest to walkway. You can exit from the walkway side of the building and its about a 7 min walk from there to IOA.

Tower 3 is the closest to the boat launch. But we are talking 1-2 mins difference in walking time.

In Dec. 2015 we were in a room on the 7th floor of tower 2 at the farthest end. Most of the RPR regulars would consider this the most undesirable room location. We didn't mind at all. The resort is so compact this room location only meant an extra 2-3 mins of travel time. So the worst case scenario really isn't that bad.


----------



## eliezra

schumigirl said:


> Anyone can order the kids meals in the hotels too.......not a problem at all.......



Thank you!  I was also wondering if it is allowed to bring in any snacks or bottled water/drinks into the pool area?    Thanks!


----------



## schumigirl

eliezra said:


> Thank you!  I was also wondering if it is allowed to bring in any snacks or bottled water/drinks into the pool area?    Thanks!



It really depends.........no glass bottles for example are allowed.......but plastic bottled water I’d imagine is fine of course........

I have taken a plastic cup to pool area from Club Lounge and no one said anything, but if you plan to bring in a whole load of stuff they may object as they sell food and drink there. 

We have seen a family asked to remove their cooler bag full of stuff.........it may have had bottles or alcohol not really    sure as we were opposite them. 

The Bula Bar has fabulous food and cocktails and portions are huge, so very shareable.........


----------



## tulabelle

Are we able to make a room request if we booked through 3rd party credit card company?

K-cups in room - Are these included with room or is there a charge for using, like a minibar would have a fee?


----------



## schumigirl

tulabelle said:


> Are we able to make a room request if we booked through 3rd party credit card company?
> 
> K-cups in room - Are these included with room or is there a charge for using, like a minibar would have a fee?



You can put in requests with your 3rd party booking. 

The K-Cups put in the room by housekeeping are free, any extras you require are charged for.


----------



## eliezra

I just want to say thanks to Schumigirl for all your great info you have provided to all my questions.... in the wee hours of the the morning!  I do have one more question.

We plan on checking-in about 8am.  I understand that Bell Service will hold our luggage until a room is ready.  Do they have the capability to also store a few food items that need refrigeration?  I am just trying to decide if I can do a grocery stop on the way to the hotel in the morning or if I need to wait until after we get a room.  Thanks!!


----------



## saskdw

eliezra said:


> I just want to say thanks to Schumigirl for all your great info you have provided to all my questions.... in the wee hours of the the morning!  I do have one more question.
> 
> We plan on checking-in about 8am.  I understand that Bell Service will hold our luggage until a room is ready.  Do they have the capability to also store a few food items that need refrigeration?  I am just trying to decide if I can do a grocery stop on the way to the hotel in the morning or if I need to wait until after we get a room.  Thanks!!



During our Dec. 2015 stay we had a Garden Grocer order delivered and they store our refrigerated items until we arrived. Garden Grocer doesn't deliver there anymore, but I assume they still have a fridge to store people's items.


----------



## purple hippo

We stayed at RPR for the first time the Jan 2-5 2018 and all I can say is WOW!  I was hesitant about booking there as last time we stayed on site we stayed at HRH and wasn't overly impressed - the service wasn't great, I didn't like our room location but the easy access to the parks and the EP justified it.  This time I decided we would stay at RPR and the sticker shock that came with it since it was the holidays made me doubt my decision but decided to go for it.  After reading so many good things here I even upgraded us to a Club Room just to make mornings easier and a place to eat something in the evenings.  From the moment we arrived we were impressed and the service just got better and better.  The front desk staff were great, the lounge staff we great and the Chef at Jakes went above and beyond for my birthday!  The pool was closed the whole time we were there at it was cold but they opened a games room for the kids instead and offered them free snacks and they could play ping pong, checkers, etc.  You know that feeling after a vacation where you think about what you could do better next time?  We couldn't think of anything.  This was perfect.  I won't hesitate to stay there again!

Hubby and I are planning on going back for HHN in the fall.  We were already planning that before this trip and were planning to stay off site as we did a few years ago as we weren't planning on going during the day.  Now we have seasonal passes and may go during the day before HHN.  I am hoping we can get good rates in the Fall and stay at RPR during HHN - any tips?  When to book and when the AP rates will be available?


----------



## schumigirl

purple hippo said:


> We stayed at RPR for the first time the Jan 2-5 2018 and all I can say is WOW!  I was hesitant about booking there as last time we stayed on site we stayed at HRH and wasn't overly impressed - the service wasn't great, I didn't like our room location but the easy access to the parks and the EP justified it.  This time I decided we would stay at RPR and the sticker shock that came with it since it was the holidays made me doubt my decision but decided to go for it.  After reading so many good things here I even upgraded us to a Club Room just to make mornings easier and a place to eat something in the evenings.  From the moment we arrived we were impressed and the service just got better and better.  The front desk staff were great, the lounge staff we great and the Chef at Jakes went above and beyond for my birthday!  The pool was closed the whole time we were there at it was cold but they opened a games room for the kids instead and offered them free snacks and they could play ping pong, checkers, etc.  You know that feeling after a vacation where you think about what you could do better next time?  We couldn't think of anything.  This was perfect.  I won't hesitate to stay there again!
> 
> Hubby and I are planning on going back for HHN in the fall.  We were already planning that before this trip and were planning to stay off site as we did a few years ago as we weren't planning on going during the day.  Now we have seasonal passes and may go during the day before HHN.  I am hoping we can get good rates in the Fall and stay at RPR during HHN - any tips?  When to book and when the AP rates will be available?




How lovely to read what a fabulous trip you had to RP! Sounds like a perfect vacation.......

As for staying during HHN.....book as soon as you can......it does fill up during the event........check rates regularly and if theres an AP rate have your reservation adjusted. 

At times there is a 2 night minimum stay at weekends during horror nights.......


----------



## RalphinSC

ALMinVA said:


> Thank you!  I don't think we care about a view, I think just close to the park walkway?  Having never been, I am unsure of the size of the resort.



We just got back from a long weekend at RPR. We requested upon check-in a room on the first floor of tower one. Had room 1140. We could walk out our room door, turn left, and hit the exit at the stairwell after passing about five room doors. From there, you just stepped right onto the pathway to Citiwalk. I counted a five minute walk to the security checkpoint and we are not fast walkers at all (the same five minute walk would get us to the boat ramp at the hotel).

So best room location IMO for what you want is first floor, tower one, rooms around 1140-1150


----------



## ALMinVA

RalphinSC said:


> We just got back from a long weekend at RPR. We requested upon check-in a room on the first floor of tower one. Had room 1140. We could walk out our room door, turn left, and hit the exit at the stairwell after passing about five room doors. From there, you just stepped right onto the pathway to Citiwalk. I counted a five minute walk to the security checkpoint and we are not fast walkers at all (the same five minute walk would get us to the boat ramp at the hotel).
> 
> So best room location IMO for what you want is first floor, tower one, rooms around 1140-1150



That sounds perfect! I am going to do that. Thank you very much for your input!


----------



## schumigirl

I have updated the info in the 1st post to reflect the changes to hotel EP implemented last year. 

Your room key is back to being your EP. No more picture EP on a separate card.


----------



## miloworld

Sorry if this is a silly question but does RPR and Sapphire Falls have down duvet aka regular hotel blankets?

I remember Cabana Bay only had thin sheets and had a had time sleeping.


----------



## Nancy

Hi all, going to be doing my first Universal trip early May so I'll be reading up on things here. We booked water view rooms so I'm hoping we get a good location.


----------



## macraven

Nancy said:


> Hi all, going to be doing my first Universal trip early May so I'll be reading up on things here. We booked water view rooms so I'm hoping we get a good location.


_Request tower 1 or 3 
More water views from those towers

Water view in tower 2 would be the water canal in front of the hotel entrance 
Not that many rooms do have that view _


----------



## purple hippo

What towers are the kids suites in?  Do they come with or can you get club level with those?


----------



## macraven

_All 3 towers have Suites

Club level is at tower 3 on the 7th floor 

There have been some cases where you can stay at one of the other towers if you booked club (and have usage of the club lounge )
_


----------



## Hayduke

Hey all, I just booked my second trip to RPR. King Suite this time as 2 queens was too tight for family of 4 last time. I know that suites are in all towers, but how about views? Are water views even possible from a King Suite, and if so any suggestions on tower request for water views?

Also, is it possible to upgrade to use club privileges without staying in a a specific "club level room"? Thanks!


----------



## macraven

_If club floor is not full, yes you can pay to upgrade to club

Call and add it now or wait until you check in

Better to add it in advance if you really want the lounge amenities 
Never know when club level sells out_


----------



## Hayduke

Thanks macraven!

What about king suites and water views. I re-read the thread and saw mention that in the club tower, club level is not good for a king suite's view but 6 and 5 were better. Would that be the same for the other towers?

Any chance someone has an actual floor plan to the towers? I'm really curious what the layout is like.


----------



## macraven

_Yes there are some king suites that have pool views 
(Towers 1 and 3)

All my past stays I’ve been lucky to get them

I prefer tower 3_


----------



## macraven

Layout for rpr is in a Y shape 
Main aisle is straight and at the end it breaks off both directions (y shape) to more corridors


----------



## mtrib

Thanks to disboards I have a room at RPR for our Universal day instead of commuting from Disney (and free EP!!). But I couldn't get two nights without getting a package that I don't need. So, I booked one night at a time. First night is club level (all that was left) and second night is standard room. I see some standard rooms for the first night have opened up now. Here's my question - what are the chances they will just let me stay the second night in the club level room without making me pay for the upgrade? Or do I book the standard room that is available now and then ask that they not make us move even though we technically have two one-night reservations? Thanks! You guys have been so helpful!


----------



## kabbie

Is Emeril's Tchoup Chop still open?  I thought I saw from articles that it was closing on Dec 31, 2017?


----------



## dina444444

kabbie said:


> Is Emeril's Tchoup Chop still open?  I thought I saw from articles that it was closing on Dec 31, 2017?


It’s closed. I just stayed at RPR this past weekend.


----------



## macraven

mtrib said:


> Thanks to disboards I have a room at RPR for our Universal day instead of commuting from Disney (and free EP!!). But I couldn't get two nights without getting a package that I don't need. So, I booked one night at a time. First night is club level (all that was left) and second night is standard room. I see some standard rooms for the first night have opened up now. Here's my question - what are the chances they will just let me stay the second night in the club level room without making me pay for the upgrade? Or do I book the standard room that is available now and then ask that they not make us move even though we technically have two one-night reservations? Thanks! You guys have been so helpful!


_If you are club level and want to add another night, you would be relocating from 7th floor in all likelihood 

Why don’t you call and modify your one night reservation for two nights non club level ?

You have already paid the one night stay when you booked the club room
If the other night you want is still available, just modify your reservation and make it a two night stay non club

For some dates, club room could be maybe close to $75-100 more per night
(Depending on room type you booked)
_


----------



## schumigirl

kabbie said:


> Is Emeril's Tchoup Chop still open?  I thought I saw from articles that it was closing on Dec 31, 2017?



Yep, it did indeed close Dec 31st last year........


----------



## Nancy

macraven said:


> _Request tower 1 or 3
> More water views from those towers
> 
> Water view in tower 2 would be the water canal in front of the hotel entrance
> Not that many rooms do have that view _




Thanks


----------



## macraven

_Always glad to help_


----------



## mtrib

macraven said:


> _If you are club level and want to add another night, you would be relocating from 7th floor in all likelihood
> 
> Why don’t you call and modify your one night reservation for two nights non club level ?
> 
> You have already paid the one night stay when you booked the club room
> If the other night you want is still available, just modify your reservation and make it a two night stay non club
> 
> For some dates, club room could be maybe close to $75-100 more per night
> (Depending on room type you booked)_


When I called last week I was told there were no rooms available for both nights except as part of a package because they reserve a certain number of rooms for those packages. I argued with the guy for a bit, gave up and booked two different level rooms for one night each because that was all that was available on the website. Was a disappointing customer service experience. The guy just wanted to sell me a package. I'll try calling them again tomorrow and see what I can accomplish. I'm just really trying to avoid checking our of the first room at 7AM, storing bags in lobby, then checking into second room at 10PM.


----------



## MarBee

I just wanted to double check- will the lobby hold our luggage on check out day after we’ve checked out so that we can still go to the park for a full day?


----------



## schumigirl

MarBee said:


> I just wanted to double check- will the lobby hold our luggage on check out day after we’ve checked out so that we can still go to the park for a full day?



Yes they will......


----------



## MarBee

Thank you!  And two more for you- we are staying Friday to Sunday.  Then we are headed to Disney.  We are buying the 2 day plus a bonus day ticket from Ubdercover Tourist.  
We aren’t going to be able to make the parks Friday.  We plan on going Saturday and Sunday.  

1) we will still be able to use the express pass all day/night on Sunday even though we check out that morning, correct?

2) what happens to that bonus day?  Does it have an expiration?  We are coming back to the area in the Fall.  Could I use it then?


----------



## dina444444

MarBee said:


> Thank you!  And two more for you- we are staying Friday to Sunday.  Then we are headed to Disney.  We are buying the 2 day plus a bonus day ticket from Ubdercover Tourist.
> We aren’t going to be able to make the parks Friday.  We plan on going Saturday and Sunday.
> 
> 1) we will still be able to use the express pass all day/night on Sunday even though we check out that morning, correct?
> 
> 2) what happens to that bonus day?  Does it have an expiration?  We are coming back to the area in the Fall.  Could I use it then?


Yes. Your EP is good from checkin day through end of day on your check out day. 

I believe the tickets expire within 7 days of first use.


----------



## hhoope01

dina444444 said:


> I believe the tickets expire within 7 days of first use.


I think Multi-day tickets last 14 days after 1st use.  But the point is they will expire fairly soon after 1st use.


----------



## macraven

Yes they do expire 14 days after first usage


----------



## prairiesarah

Is there tax on the $22 for parking, if so, can anyone share the total amount for parking?  I am obsessive about tracking my trip costs on a spreadsheet (mainly to ensure I have enough $ converted from Canadian to US ahead of time) and wanted to ensure I have the correct amount.


----------



## dina444444

prairiesarah said:


> Is there tax on the $22 for parking, if so, can anyone share the total amount for parking?  I am obsessive about tracking my trip costs on a spreadsheet (mainly to ensure I have enough $ converted from Canadian to US ahead of time) and wanted to ensure I have the correct amount.


Yes. Tax is 6.5% which equates to $1.43 per a night of parking. Parking is charged based on number of nights not days.


----------



## prairiesarah

dina444444 said:


> Yes. Tax is 6.5% which equates to $1.43 per a night of parking. Parking is charged based on number of nights not days.



Thank you!!!


----------



## casnider

Does anyone know the current cost of the CC hold they place now per night?  Is it $100 or $150?  I have some clients staying there in a few weeks and I don't want them be caught off guard like I was last weekend at PBR.  I was charged $200 per night.  I was shell shocked at first but then I remembered the charging to your room key card.  Which was great because we could eat on the trip!  LOL.


----------



## casnider

macraven said:


> i don't use a debit card so not sure of the answer
> 
> I prepay my room stay but have my cc on file
> I use room charging while I am there
> 
> Since I have already paid the stay once I check in, I can charge up to the amount I already paid
> 
> If I charge back to the room and that amount over cedes what I have paid on my account, I get a $1 pending charge on my cx
> 
> What I do is buy more gc in the park and in the evening have those gc applied to my bill at the hotel
> 
> My $1 hold then drops off my cc
> 
> If you pay your room charge when you check in, they won't put a hold on your debit card
> 
> And you can decline to have room charging rights
> 
> Pay cash or use cc for food, shopping in the parks and you won't have to deal with any hold on your debit card
> As long as you don't charge back to the room, no problems


When we checked into PBR this past weekend, my room and package was paid in full.  It was the pass holder HP package and I had no choice but to pay it in full.  They still asked for a CC and hit it for $200 per night of stay, $800.  I don't feel like they gave me an option if I wanted to or not.


----------



## dina444444

casnider said:


> Does anyone know the current cost of the CC hold they place now per night?  Is it $100 or $150?  I have some clients staying there in a few weeks and I don't want them be caught off guard like I was last weekend at PBR.  I was charged $200 per night.  I was shell shocked at first but then I remembered the charging to your room key card.  Which was great because we could eat on the trip!  LOL.


I stayed for 2 nights the weekend before last(1/20-1/22) and in order to have charging privileges I had a $400 hold out on my card. I was staying on a regular room/ticket package.


----------



## RalphinSC

casnider said:


> When we checked into PBR this past weekend, my room and package was paid in full.  It was the pass holder HP package and I had no choice but to pay it in full.  They still asked for a CC and hit it for $200 per night of stay, $800.  I don't feel like they gave me an option if I wanted to or not.



We found out on one of our entries that if you forgo charging privileges to the room, they do not place the daily hold on it. I'm not sure if it is a one time hold or no hold. We ran through that at Cabana Bay last Summer with an eight night stay. Ended up having to switch cards to a different CC.


----------



## Kasiks

Hello, 

I was wondering if anyone could help me  

Does the king suite includes club lounge access or not ?

Thanks.


----------



## schumigirl

Kasiks said:


> Hello,
> 
> I was wondering if anyone could help me
> 
> Does the king suite includes club lounge access or not ?
> 
> Thanks.



You don’t automatically get Club just by booking a King Suite......you have to book Club as well.


----------



## Kasiks

schumigirl said:


> You don’t automatically get Club just by booking a King Suite......you have to book Club as well.


Ok, thank you  This explains the price


----------



## schumigirl

You’re welcome........


----------



## christophfam

casnider said:


> When we checked into PBR this past weekend, my room and package was paid in full.  It was the pass holder HP package and I had no choice but to pay it in full.  They still asked for a CC and hit it for $200 per night of stay, $800.  I don't feel like they gave me an option if I wanted to or not.



If you tell them at checkin that you do not want charginging privileges they will run your card for the balance due only. If you prepaid there wouldn’t be any charges. You do have to be clear in telling them this when you check in. I’ve done this at both pbr and rpr.


----------



## Bethany10

So I just booked. We will actually be there around the same time as schumigirl, May 22-27th. They haven't taken the deposit out and I did get a confirmation email. But I'm nervous they haven't come for their money. Does it take a few days?


----------



## Pete W.

Bethany10 said:


> So I just booked. We will actually be there around the same time as schumigirl, May 22-27th. They haven't taken the deposit out and I did get a confirmation email. But I'm nervous they haven't come for their money. Does it take a few days?



Yes, I wouldn't worry as long as you received a confirmation email.  We just booked PBH on 2/5 and three days later (2/8) the charge hasn't hit our Visa account although I do see the charge in the pending transactions field so I have no doubt they'll 'come for the money' soon.


----------



## DMickey

schumigirl said:


> I think you can book up to December right now, so should be a couple more months till April 17 dates are there





purple hippo said:


> We stayed at RPR for the first time the Jan 2-5 2018 and all I can say is WOW!  I was hesitant about booking there as last time we stayed on site we stayed at HRH and wasn't overly impressed - the service wasn't great, I didn't like our room location but the easy access to the parks and the EP justified it.  This time I decided we would stay at RPR and the sticker shock that came with it since it was the holidays made me doubt my decision but decided to go for it.  After reading so many good things here I even upgraded us to a Club Room just to make mornings easier and a place to eat something in the evenings.  From the moment we arrived we were impressed and the service just got better and better.  The front desk staff were great, the lounge staff we great and the Chef at Jakes went above and beyond for my birthday!  The pool was closed the whole time we were there at it was cold but they opened a games room for the kids instead and offered them free snacks and they could play ping pong, checkers, etc.  You know that feeling after a vacation where you think about what you could do better next time?  We couldn't think of anything.  This was perfect.  I won't hesitate to stay there again!
> 
> Hubby and I are planning on going back for HHN in the fall.  We were already planning that before this trip and were planning to stay off site as we did a few years ago as we weren't planning on going during the day.  Now we have seasonal passes and may go during the day before HHN.  I am hoping we can get good rates in the Fall and stay at RPR during HHN - any tips?  When to book and when the AP rates will be available?


This is perfect!  Thank you for this review.  We are looking at this same thing for the beginning of January next year with 7 adults.  Can you tell me what the AP rates are?


----------



## prairiesarah

I just had to share as I am absolutely thrilled that my patience and dedication to checking for rooms finally paid off today.  We're booked in for March 9th to 13th at PBH, followed by two nights on the gulf coast visiting family, then are heading back to Universal for our last night on March 15th which happens to also be my birthday.  We had booked in at PBH night as there has been no availability at RPR for that night aside from a suite that at APH rate is over $900 a night which is just a whole lot out of my budget.  I've been checking daily hoping something would come up at RPR in a double queen room while secretly hoping for a club level room.   Well today my constant checking paid off and I was able to book a club level double queen for that night and am SO happy.  It will be our last night in Orlando for this trip and really wanted to do something special to celebrate my birthday and also wanted a chance to stay at this resort, so I'm ecstatic that I was able to snag a club level room.  Between that and my car rental dropping another $18 today, its been a five star day.   Very excited to get to experience UO for the first time on what I am sure will be the first of many trips.


----------



## schumigirl

prairiesarah said:


> I just had to share as I am absolutely thrilled that my patience and dedication to checking for rooms finally paid off today.  We're booked in for March 9th to 13th at PBH, followed by two nights on the gulf coast visiting family, then are heading back to Universal for our last night on March 15th which happens to also be my birthday.  We had booked in at PBH night as there has been no availability at RPR for that night aside from a suite that at APH rate is over $900 a night which is just a whole lot out of my budget.  I've been checking daily hoping something would come up at RPR in a double queen room while secretly hoping for a club level room.   Well today my constant checking paid off and I was able to book a club level double queen for that night and am SO happy.  It will be our last night in Orlando for this trip and really wanted to do something special to celebrate my birthday and also wanted a chance to stay at this resort, so I'm ecstatic that I was able to snag a club level room.  Between that and my car rental dropping another $18 today, its been a five star day.   Very excited to get to experience UO for the first time on what I am sure will be the first of many trips.



Fabulous news!!!!

I`m so glad you got the resort you wanted.........and not long now till you go.......hope it`s an amazing trip!!


----------



## bar423

are the queen club level rooms on the same floor as the lounge or are rooms scattered throughout the hotel and you have to take an elevator etc. Thanks! First time going and I'm trying to decide what room type


----------



## schumigirl

There are queen rooms all over the hotel. 

But, usually if you book Club Level you will be on the 7th floor in T3 which is where the Club Lounge is.

You can be on the 6th floor. Your room key will activate the elevator to go to the 7th floor. It scans now.


----------



## JAMIESMITH

Can we request a purple room? I’ve seen room photos with red, orange, or purple flowers on the walls. I love the purple!


----------



## macraven

_I think tower 1 has the purple flowers on the room walls_


----------



## schumigirl

Yep T1 has purple rooms.......

We were lucky enough to be moved from our unrefurbushed T3 room to a refurbed room just after it was done........beautiful!


----------



## Carnut12

schumigirl said:


> I have updated the info in the 1st post to reflect the changes to hotel EP implemented last year.
> 
> Your room key is back to being your EP. No more picture EP on a separate card.



Thank you we fly out tomorrow and can not wait!!!  First Universal Trip.  Quick question, if it is now your room key will they give you your keys prior to the room being ready?  We are doing Disney 5 days followed by Universal 3 days, we intend to get to RPR and utilize EP our first day, but obviously our room probably will not be ready at 7am or so when we arrive.  I am assuming we can just go to the desk and they will provide room keys for a room TBD?

Weather this coming week looks PERFECT!!!!! 

Thank you!!!!


----------



## mjhtvchick

Are all of the rooms refurbished now?  I would assume so.  I am getting excited now - less than 3 months until we are sitting back by that pool!


----------



## schumigirl

Carnut12 said:


> Thank you we fly out tomorrow and can not wait!!!  First Universal Trip.  Quick question, if it is now your room key will they give you your keys prior to the room being ready?  We are doing Disney 5 days followed by Universal 3 days, we intend to get to RPR and utilize EP our first day, but obviously our room probably will not be ready at 7am or so when we arrive.  I am assuming we can just go to the desk and they will provide room keys for a room TBD?
> 
> Weather this coming week looks PERFECT!!!!!
> 
> Thank you!!!!



Yes, they’ll give you room keys for everyone registered in the room.....they’ll be your EP. You never know, sometimes rooms can be available......if not leave your bags with bell services and they’ll put them in your room when it is ready. And you’ll have room keys issued to you then. 



mjhtvchick said:


> Are all of the rooms refurbished now?  I would assume so.  I am getting excited now - less than 3 months until we are sitting back by that pool!



Yep, all rooms refurbished now...........

Your trip is getting close!!


----------



## Carnut12

Thank you!!!!!

I can not believe how helpful this forum has been!!!

I am actually looking to upgrade my 3 day passes to AP passes now thanks to this forum.  I bought them from UT, I am assuming that is not an issue.  I am going to plan another trip next year the same week, but the early part of the week instead of the later part so the AP will work and I might even get a better deal on the room because of it.


----------



## schumigirl

Carnut12 said:


> Thank you!!!!!
> 
> I can not believe how helpful this forum has been!!!
> 
> I am actually looking to upgrade my 3 day passes to AP passes now thanks to this forum.  I bought them from UT, I am assuming that is not an issue.  I am going to plan another trip next year the same week, but the early part of the week instead of the later part so the AP will work and I might even get a better deal on the room because of it.



Glad to help! 

Sounds like a plan to upgrade to an AP.............more trips to look forward to in the future, that’s always good to hear........


----------



## Slapshot1188

Does anyone know if a twin air mattress would fit in the standard room? We usually stay at the Portofino but will be going in June.  It’s a long walk... so thinking of staying at the Royal Pacific or Hard Rock.  The rooms just look very small.

Has anyone done it at either hotel?


----------



## macraven

_Twin mattress will work fine_


----------



## Slapshot1188

Thanks!  Still can’t decide. We really love Portofino.  Just hate that it’s so far away.


----------



## patster734

schumigirl said:


> Yes, they’ll give you room keys for everyone registered in the room.....they’ll be your EP.


Did they switch that back?  Years ago, I remember using the room keys for EP, but the last time we stayed at RPR a couple years ago, we had to print out our EPs.


----------



## macraven

patster734 said:


> Did they switch that back?  Years ago, I remember using the room keys for EP, but the last time we stayed at RPR a couple years ago, we had to print out our EPs.


_Yes changed since you were last there 

Just show your hotel card for using ep lines_


----------



## patster734

macraven said:


> _Yes changed since you were last there
> 
> Just show your hotel card for using ep lines_



Thanks, Mac!


----------



## bobbie68

Hi sorry if this has been asked but I couldn't find it. Does RPR have an adult only hot tub like HRH? Thanks


----------



## macraven

bobbie68 said:


> Hi sorry if this has been asked but I couldn't find it. Does RPR have an adult only hot tub like HRH? Thanks


_Not sure but thought it was age 18 and up for it

Haven’t used it for sometime _


----------



## hhoope01

I do believe there are two hot tubs (one larger than the other), but both are fairly close together.  They are both available for all to use.  So no adult only hot tubs.


----------



## macraven

Thanks, good to know!


----------



## schumigirl

There is the indoor hot tub. Not too many people use that or even know about it. 

I’m not sure if you have to be 18 to use that.....maybe call the hotel and ask. There were no kids around any time we used it.


----------



## hhoope01

For the indoor one are you referring to the one in the Fitness club?  If so, I didn't think most could get access to that one without paying (YouFirst elite members can get complementary access though.) But I admit it has been years since I last used that one.


----------



## schumigirl

hhoope01 said:


> For the indoor one are you referring to the one in the Fitness club?  If so, I didn't think most could get access to that one without paying (YouFirst elite members can get complementary access though.) But I admit it has been years since I last used that one.



It’s been free for a long time.


----------



## jenninator

Are there laundry facilities at RPR?  Are they coin or credit card?  Has anyone used it?
(I don't think we have enough clothes to make it without doing a load of laundry, haha!!)


----------



## macraven

They have laundry facilities in two floors

I used the one on the ground floor
Coming out of tower 1 to first floor, laundry building to the right


----------



## schumigirl

T3 laundry room isn’t obvious. 

It’s on the 2nd floor and kinda hidden, we had to ask many years ago where it was.


----------



## bobbie68

Thanks for the info. on the hot tubs!


----------



## georgina

I am so glad I saw the mention of the indoor hot tub here! I had the place all to myself twice in the last few days. It is so cool in there! Much of the pool area was closed off yesterday afternoon for a special event for the conference people, but I used the indoor hot tub before showering and heading to the airport.

The rules on the wall said something about supervising children, so I don't think it is adults only.


----------



## schumigirl

georgina said:


> I am so glad I saw the mention of the indoor hot tub here! I had the place all to myself twice in the last few days. It is so cool in there! Much of the pool area was closed off yesterday afternoon for a special event for the conference people, but I used the indoor hot tub before showering and heading to the airport.
> 
> The rules on the wall said something about supervising children, so I don't think it is adults only.



Glad you enjoyed it!!!

I think it used to be 12 and above only, but that was a lot of years ago I saw the sign for that.........we never saw any kids anytime we used it, but we may just have been lucky. I don't think it really appeals to children in there. 

It would be nice to have an adults only hot tub.......


----------



## mmouse50

Looking at the resort map on the Universal Website where is Tower 3 exactly?  I am looking for Club level room locations in reference to everything else.  Is Tower 3 is to the right of the entrance  closest to the road or left of the entrance closest to the boat dock or behind the entrance, when looking at the map


----------



## schumigirl

mmouse50 said:


> Looking at the resort map on the Universal Website where is Tower 3 exactly?  I am looking for Club level room locations in reference to everything else.  Is Tower 3 is to the right of the entrance  closest to the road or left of the entrance closest to the boat dock or behind the entrance, when looking at the map



Better map here. Scroll down a little. 

https://orlandoinformer.com/universal/loews-royal-pacific-resort/


----------



## mjhtvchick

I believe tower 3 is the one attached to the convention space.  So directly across from the main entrance.


----------



## WhitneyMB

Hi, everyone! My family and I will be checking into RPR in a little less than 3 weeks for a 5 day stay. (yay!)

Quick question -- we tend to "save" for our vacations by picking up gift cards throughout the year. This works great for Disney because I can consolidate them onto 1-2 giftcards before we go. My understanding is that there is no way to do this with Universal Gift Cards (please correct me if I'm wrong!).

I will probably have about 20 different $100 gift cards that I will be applying toward our resort stay--what would be the best time/way to have these applied to our room? Should I just stop by in the afternoon or evening sometime when they don't seem busy and have them each loaded? Any ideas on the best time?


----------



## macraven

_I buy Universal gift cards and use them for the hotel and in the parks.

I put the gift cards down on my account when I check in.
Also put travel checks on my account to pay for my room.


It works for me

I'm using up the remainder of the travel checks on my next visit to the Loews hotels.
Trips after this one will be using the credit card at check in.


When I do this, each card or travel check has to be entered individually.
It is time consuming.

The amount you apply to your account is automatically credited at that time.
I always get a receipt once this transaction is done.


You don't have to do this at check in time since you will be there for five days.
But take care of it the day before you check out as it will take more than a few minutes to enter all the cards._


----------



## Hayduke

My wife and I aren't exactly coffee snobs--however it's a very important part of launching a successful day for us. I recall from our previous trip being dissatisfied with the in-room Keurig (but that might have just been because we ran out) and didn't like making the trek to the lobby to buy coffee.

Curious what other's coffee strategies are... Ask for more Keurig pods from housekeeping? Bring along your own brewing system?


----------



## hhoope01

Just call housekeeping and ask for some extras.

While I'm not a coffee drinker, I do like a hot tea in the morning.  They used to have an English Breakfast Kurig tea in the rooms.  But a few years ago they stopped putting those in the room.  So every time I stay, I have to call housekeeping and ask for them to brink me some for my stay.   It shouldn't be an issue to have them bring you some extra coffee's though if you want more than 1 or 2, you might tell them exactly how many extras you want for your stay.  That way you won't have to call every day for more.


----------



## houseofthrees

I always bring a small box of my own kcups. I don’t always use them, but I like to have them JIC.


----------



## Grandmaof2

If I booked thru a travel agent when I check in at the hotel will they have our tickets to the parks?


----------



## KTJ

We stayed in PB last year as a family. It was our first trip to Universal and had so much fun! Coming to RPR in 2 weeks for a 4 night stay with just my 13 year old son. So excited! It will be so much easier navigating the parks with  two of us instead of five. Does anyone else read these boards like a novel you can't put down? I'm on page 31. 43 to go!  I can't express enough appreciation for this resource and the people that keep it updated!


----------



## macraven

Grandmaof2 said:


> If I booked thru a travel agent when I check in at the hotel will they have our tickets to the parks?


_Contact your TA and ask 

Did you book a package?

Some packages will have tickets waiting for them at check in

I’m not sure if you already booked a package or just looking _


----------



## Grandmaof2

macraven said:


> _Contact your TA and ask
> 
> Did you book a package?
> 
> Some packages will have tickets waiting for them at check in
> 
> I’m not sure if you already booked a package or just looking _


Yes we booked a package, I'll check with her.  Thanks!!


----------



## damo

Grandmaof2 said:


> If I booked thru a travel agent when I check in at the hotel will they have our tickets to the parks?



Check your email documents.  It may say that your tickets are to be picked up at the will call kiosk.  There is one in each hotel and the front of each park.  There will be a confirmation number in your email to use at the machine.


----------



## Grandmaof2

Thanks Damo, I talked with my TA and she said the same thing!!


----------



## patster734

Well because of Disney’s latest money grab, my expected Fall split stay has become a full week stay at RPR from Saturday, Sept. 8th, to Saturday, Sept. 15th.  And I end up the big winner because the Stay More Save More rate for 7 nights averages around $185 per night.  We plan to use Lyft a couple nights to still visit the Disney Parks.


----------



## TheFloatingBear

We're staying at RPR for the first time in April - it's also our first trip to Universal so we don't really know the lay of the land, so to speak...we arrive around lunch time. I can't seem to find anything for a quick-service type lunch at the resort (maybe I missed something?), but we don't really want to spend the time to do a full-service restaurant before we head to the parks. I'm worried if I try to stretch it and eat inside the parks we'll be too hungry and crabby. Any suggestions for our best option for something quick? We're staying club level but I imagine they will just have snacks at that time of day...thanks!


----------



## hhoope01

How are you getting to RPR?  If via a taxi service, some of them will allow you to make a stop along the way at a restaurant (or a grocery store.)  That might be an option for you. 

Also, getting over to City Walk should be pretty quick.  There are a few quick service options there.  Up on the 2nd floor of City Walk there is a Burger King, Panda Express, Moe's and the Bread Box.  Not directly on the 2nd level, but there is a Hot Dog Hall of Fame restaurant that has some good Hot Dog options if that appeals to you and your family.  And one of my favorite places to eat is on the main walkway in Citywalk, Red Oven Pizza.  My daughter and I usually will eat there at least once during our visits to Universal.


----------



## macraven

_Jakes on first floor

Table seating but basic food menu available 

Orchid Court Lounge in the lobby closes at 11 weekdays and noon weekends
Breakfast type foods and snacks, fruit, etc

Club guests can go to the club lounge once they check in 

Snacks are basic
Chips, crustables at times and water, coffee, soda

The offerings vary per season 

City walk has places for quick lunches
Hot dog place, bread basket sandwich place, Moes, Burger King, etc_


----------



## TheFloatingBear

hhoope01 said:


> How are you getting to RPR?  If via a taxi service, some of them will allow you to make a stop along the way at a restaurant (or a grocery store.)  That might be an option for you.
> 
> Also, getting over to City Walk should be pretty quick.  There are a few quick service options there.  Up on the 2nd floor of City Walk there is a Burger King, Panda Express, Moe's and the Bread Box.  Not directly on the 2nd level, but there is a Hot Dog Hall of Fame restaurant that has some good Hot Dog options if that appeals to you and your family.  And one of my favorite places to eat is on the main walkway in Citywalk, Red Oven Pizza.  My daughter and I usually will eat there at least once during our visits to Universal.



Hadn't thought about stopping on the way, that could be a possibility...but I think I like the City Walk idea even better. I need to read up more on City Walk and the quick-service options - thanks for the suggestion. I will look into Red Oven Pizza - that may be a better idea than having too many choices on the second level, lol! I just want to have a general plan, so we're not trying to make a group decision after the flight! That makes more sense than going straight to the park, because then we'll be too distracted! About how long does it take to walk to City Walk from the resort? Thanks again!


----------



## TheFloatingBear

macraven said:


> _Jakes on first floor
> 
> Table seating but basic food menu available
> 
> Orchid Court Lounge in the lobby closes at 11 weekdays and noon weekends
> Breakfast type foods and snacks, fruit, etc
> 
> Club guests can go to the club lounge once they check in
> 
> Snacks are basic
> Chips, crustables at times and water, coffee, soda
> 
> The offerings vary per season
> 
> City walk has places for quick lunches
> Hot dog place, bread basket sandwich place, Moes, Burger King, etc_



Thanks for the suggestions! I know we'll be too late for the Orchid Court Lounge. The menu for Jakes looks great -so does the pool bar menu - but not sure if I can get them to sit that long!  I'm looking at menus to the quick lunch places at City Walk now...lots of options...about how long will it take to walk there? Maybe we'll grab some lounge snacks to take the edge off and then head to City Walk. Thanks again!

ETA: One more question! So, the quick service places at City Walk...are they like a food court where we could each choose different things and sit together, or more like several separate restaurants? Thanks!


----------



## hhoope01

In a sense.  The ones I mentioned on the 2nd level are together with shared seating (except the Bread Box which is a whopping 20 or 30 steps from the others.  

City Walk isn't all that large.  You can walk from one end to the other in just a couple of minutes.

As for walking, it probably takes between 5 and 10 minutes to walk.  Depends on how fast you walk.  You can also take the Water Taxi as well.  Sometimes the Water Taxi can be faster; other times it might be just a tad longer.


----------



## macraven

_Moes and Burger King are side by side
Find these two eateries are the same pricing they have at their establishments in other cities
Meaning prices are not marked up for them since they are in city walk

Other quick service on second level of city walk also

_


----------



## jack presley

macraven said:


> _Moes and Burger King are side by side
> Find these two eateries are the same pricing they have at their establishments in other cities
> Meaning prices are not marked up for them since they are in city walk
> 
> Other quick service on second level of city walk also
> _


I'd highly recommend Breadbox up by BK/Moe's, and specifically the Buffalo Chicken sandwich. Absolutely amazing!!


----------



## prairiesarah

jack presley said:


> I'd highly recommend Breadbox up by BK/Moe's



Yes this.... Highly recommend Bread Box too.  We ate there three times on our trip last week at 3 different times around lunch and never waited more than 10 minutes for our sandwiches.  The sandwiches were fantastic (and they were good about modifying for my semi-picky 12 year old) and an excellent value in my opinion.  Would be an easy stop en route to the parks.  Also to answer your question about the walk to city walk - it took us about 7 minutes at a slow to moderate pace.


----------



## Artygal90

Hi! We stayed at RPR for three nights a few weeks ago and loved it, especially the included Express Passes! We all agreed we can't wait to get back ASAP. Quick question - my sister and mom stayed at RPR four years ago (2014) at the same time of year. They definitely got Early Park Admission, but swear up and down that Express Passes were not included with their hotel reservation. I find that hard to believe, as I thought one of the big selling points for the 3 main "deluxe" Universal resorts has always been the inclusion of the unlimited Express Passes. Who's right? Has the policy changed in 4 years or did their travel agent at the time just not inform them of all the perks? Help me win this argument!


----------



## macraven

Artygal90 said:


> Hi! We stayed at RPR for three nights a few weeks ago and loved it, especially the included Express Passes! We all agreed we can't wait to get back ASAP. Quick question - my sister and mom stayed at RPR four years ago (2014) at the same time of year. They definitely got Early Park Admission, but swear up and down that Express Passes were not included with their hotel reservation. I find that hard to believe, as I thought one of the big selling points for the 3 main "deluxe" Universal resorts has always been the inclusion of the unlimited Express Passes. Who's right? Has the policy changed in 4 years or did their travel agent at the time just not inform them of all the perks? Help me win this argument!



_My first stay at the deluxe UO hotels was in the 1990's.
Express was included in the hotel stays then.

Have gone yearly since then and always have the express pass due to the stay at rpr, hrh or pbh.
_
_Tell mom and sister you win the bet....lol_


----------



## Artygal90

macraven said:


> _My first stay at the deluxe UO hotels was in the 1990's.
> Express was included in the hotel stays then.
> 
> Have gone yearly since then and always have the express pass due to the stay at rpr, hrh or pbh.
> _
> _Tell mom and sister you win the bet....lol_


Yessss I win! Thanks!

Edited to add: actually, now I'm a bit retroactively miffed at their travel agent, who booked them in an expensive hotel and didn't tell them about one of the major amenities! Oh well, they were there mostly for Harry Potter anyway...


----------



## schumigirl

Artygal90 said:


> Yessss I win! Thanks!
> 
> Edited to add: actually, now I'm a bit retroactively miffed at their travel agent, who booked them in an expensive hotel and didn't tell them about one of the major amenities! Oh well, they were there mostly for Harry Potter anyway...



A TA didn’t tell them of that perk!!

Although I am surprised they weren’t told on check in of the perks.........we’ve been staying there for years and some still mention it to us every time we check in........lol.......Until they check our profile and see we are well versed in all things RP and Universal.........

Nice to win the bet though, but I can see why you’d be annoyed for them.


----------



## CoachZ

Just called Universal reservations to request the tower and view. The reservationist told me I can ask bell services to deliver our luggage and groceries to my room once it is ready. She said there is no need to return to the resort to pick up our belongings. I thought I knew everything I needed to know from reading and asking questions here. Apparently not. Anyone ever do this?


----------



## schumigirl

CoachZ said:


> Just called Universal reservations to request the tower and view. The reservationist told me I can ask bell services to deliver our luggage and groceries to my room once it is ready. She said there is no need to return to the resort to pick up our belongings. I thought I knew everything I needed to know from reading and asking questions here. Apparently not. Anyone ever do this?



Yep, that's normal.......


----------



## CoachZ

schumigirl said:


> Yep, that's normal.......



Thanks Schumi!!


----------



## jocelyn6

Are there still cabana rentals available at the pool and would you happen to know how much they are per day?


----------



## macraven

_Yes cabanas can be rented for the day 
Do not know this years prices for them_


----------



## bobbie68

Hi I noticed that there is the volleyball net set up at the pool. I was wondering is it set up daily to use or is it certain days? My teens love playing volleyball.


----------



## bookbabe626

bobbie68 said:


> Hi I noticed that there is the volleyball net set up at the pool. I was wondering is it set up daily to use or is it certain days? My teens love playing volleyball.



It was there every time we walked by the pool this past weekend.


----------



## macraven

_I’ve seen it up for many past years_


----------



## hhoope01

My kids were not the volleyball types, so we never really made use of it, but I've had some trips where I've seen the nets out a lot and other trips where I didn't see them out much at all.  I'm guessing that you can ask for the net to be put up if it isn't already up.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _I’ve seen it up for many past years_



Yep, we’ve never seen it down, it’s always been up.....

DS had large blisters on his feet one year from playing volleyball for hours one night.......ouch!!! 

Lots of neosporin and thick molefoam was used that trip!


----------



## cab0ad

Are towels provided at the pool? And I thought someone said lanyards may be provided but I can’t find that post now.   Not all sure what I need to buy and pack and I can’t find it in the information in the first post.

Also, where is the movie schedule posted and where?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## schumigirl

cab0ad said:


> Are towels provided at the pool? And I thought someone said lanyards may be provided but I can’t find that post now.   Not all sure what I need to buy and pack and I can’t find it in the information in the first post.
> 
> Also, where is the movie schedule posted and where?
> 
> Thanks for the help!



Pool movies have stopped now. They stopped showing them back end of last year. They aren’t shown at any of the hotels nor are they shown in Club Lounges anymore. It’s a legal issue apparently. 

Yes, they provide towels at the pool and lounger covers too. 

We have our own lanyards and have never asked for one for free.


----------



## bobbie68

Hi thanks for the water volleyball answers. I have two questions. 

1. Does the club lounge have a bathroom and a microwave to use?
2. Are there designated smoking areas to use?


----------



## macraven

_All the hotels don’t allow smoking in the building
Club lounge included 

Smoking areas are at designated areas outside of the hotels_


----------



## schumigirl

Yes there is a bathroom and No there isn't a microwave. 

You can rent one though for your room.


----------



## bobbie68

schumigirl said:


> Yes there is a bathroom and No there isn't a microwave.
> 
> You can rent one though for your room.




Thank you


----------



## bobbie68

macraven said:


> _All the hotels don’t allow smoking in the building
> Club lounge included
> 
> Smoking areas are at designated areas outside of the hotels_



Thank you


----------



## YRose

A newbie here and have a few questions which I haven't seen looking through the threads. I very well could have missed it so apologies if I have. We are planning a trip for April 19-27 2019. It is fine to book my room out this far in advance, correct? Also when looking on the Loews site a deluxe queen room of 500 sq. feet is mentioned. I would like to book that one for our family of 5 but haven't seen any talks of that room. From what little info the site gives it seems good. Has anyone stayed in those rooms and liked them? Any suggestions on which tower etc. I should ask for? We have pet allergies so i want to be away from those areas as well as any smoking areas. 
        Thank you.


----------



## YRose

Well...when I  was trying to book that room it completely went away. i called Loews and it showed that type of room was not available any more. Bummer.


----------



## YRose

YRose said:


> A newbie here and have a few questions which I haven't seen looking through the threads. I very well could have missed it so apologies if I have. We are planning a trip for April 19-27 2019. It is fine to book my room out this far in advance, correct? Also when looking on the Loews site a deluxe queen room of 500 sq. feet is mentioned. I would like to book that one for our family of 5 but haven't seen any talks of that room. From what little info the site gives it seems good. Has anyone stayed in those rooms and liked them? Any suggestions on which tower etc. I should ask for? We have pet allergies so i want to be away from those areas as well as any smoking areas.
> Thank you.


Sorry . I had the wrong hotel when i was trying to make reservations. I still had the HRH pulled up on my computer and not the RP. The RP doesn't even have those kinds of rooms.


----------



## prairiesarah

YRose said:


> A newbie here and have a few questions which I haven't seen looking through the threads. I very well could have missed it so apologies if I have. We are planning a trip for April 19-27 2019. It is fine to book my room out this far in advance, correct? Also when looking on the Loews site a deluxe queen room of 500 sq. feet is mentioned. I would like to book that one for our family of 5 but haven't seen any talks of that room. From what little info the site gives it seems good. Has anyone stayed in those rooms and liked them? Any suggestions on which tower etc. I should ask for? We have pet allergies so i want to be away from those areas as well as any smoking areas.
> Thank you.



You may have been shown a room at Portofino Bay Resort based on the size and category name you mention.  They have a Deluxe Category that is 490 sq feet.  RPR only has rooms that are 335 sq feet (double queen or king - standard, water view or club) plus a variety of suites that are over 600 sq feet.  The Orlando Informer website has excellent information on all the room categories at each resort with sizes, how many of each category etc.   And if the room is on the website for the dates you want, then you are good to book it! 

Also, I believe pets are limited to one tower at RPR but I am not sure which, hopefully someone else will know and post.

Edited to add - saw you posted while I was writing this.  Glad you found your answer.


----------



## houseofthrees

YRose said:


> A newbie here and have a few questions which I haven't seen looking through the threads. I very well could have missed it so apologies if I have. We are planning a trip for April 19-27 2019. It is fine to book my room out this far in advance, correct? Also when looking on the Loews site a deluxe queen room of 500 sq. feet is mentioned. I would like to book that one for our family of 5 but haven't seen any talks of that room. From what little info the site gives it seems good. Has anyone stayed in those rooms and liked them? Any suggestions on which tower etc. I should ask for? We have pet allergies so i want to be away from those areas as well as any smoking areas.
> Thank you.



The pet friendly rooms are in tower 2.


----------



## schumigirl

houseofthrees said:


> The pet friendly rooms are in tower 2.



And also only on the lower two floors


----------



## emmabelle

I just booked a club level room for one night so that we can get the express pass for two days.  Can we still use the lounge on the check out day in the evening?


----------



## schumigirl

emmabelle said:


> I just booked a club level room for one night so that we can get the express pass for two days.  Can we still use the lounge on the check out day in the evening?



No. 

Once you check out your key is disabled for access. Sometimes you can arrange to have a few extra hours, speak to staff about that, will depend how busy they are. 

But, they don’t allow you up once evening service starts. 

I asked the Club Lounge Manager about this on our recent visit as someone else asked the same question.


----------



## emmabelle

schumigirl said:


> No.
> 
> Once you check out your key is disabled for access. Sometimes you can arrange to have a few extra hours, speak to staff about that, will depend how busy they are.
> 
> But, they don’t allow you up once evening service starts.
> 
> I asked the Club Lounge Manager about this on our recent visit as someone else asked the same question.




Thank you!

We’ve never done Universal club level so I wasn’t sure, but figured that would be the case.  We’ve done most of Disney’s CL, excited to try something new.


----------



## hhoope01

We were able to continue to use the lounge at PBR the day of our check-out.  We asked the lounge attendants and they let us in through-out the day.  Maybe if you ask at RPR, they will do the same.


----------



## macraven

hhoope01 said:


> We were able to continue to use the lounge at PBR the day of our check-out.  We asked the lounge attendants and they let us in through-out the day.  Maybe if you ask at RPR, they will do the same.


_If you are on their vip list it’s possible to have free rein to the lounge after you check out 

But for the majority that booked club level, check out times are the end of the road for peeps

Hotel keys would have to be reissued once you check out if you were allowed to return to the lounge

We have been sharing info about royal pacific policies

I just noticed your were not at rpr but at Portofino hotel

Maybe their policies are different_

_I try to keep each hotel sticky separate as house rules can be different 

But rpr does not allow club guests once they check out to be able to stay the afternoon in the lounge 

PBH might have different policies _


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _If you are on their vip list it’s possible to have free rein to the lounge after you check out
> 
> But for the majority that booked club level, check out times are the end of the road for peeps
> 
> Hotel keys would have to be reissued once you check out if you were allowed to return to the lounge
> 
> We have been sharing info about royal pacific policies
> 
> I just noticed your were not at rpr but at Portofino hotel
> 
> Maybe their policies are different_
> 
> _I try to keep each hotel sticky separate as house rules can be different
> 
> But rpr does not allow club guests once they check out to be able to stay the afternoon in the lounge
> 
> PBH might have different policies _



You explained it better than I did!!!

Yes, officially the answer is no.


----------



## DancinDaisyDuck

We'll be checking in for our first ever visit and stay at RPR this Thursday! Newbie question - can you charge purchases in the parks/city walk back to the room using our key/ticket? We'd like to carry as little as possible into the parks with us. Thanks!


----------



## schumigirl

DancinDaisyDuck said:


> We'll be checking in for our first ever visit and stay at RPR this Thursday! Newbie question - can you charge purchases in the parks/city walk back to the room using our key/ticket? We'd like to carry as little as possible into the parks with us. Thanks!



Yes, you can charge using your room key. 

The only places that don’t accept that are the cart type places around the parks........

But stores and restaurants absolutely. 

Enjoy your stay........


----------



## DancinDaisyDuck

schumigirl said:


> Yes, you can charge using your room key.
> 
> The only places that don’t accept that are the cart type places around the parks........
> 
> But stores and restaurants absolutely.
> 
> Enjoy your stay........


Thanks! I just finished your most recent trip report, always so helpful!!!


----------



## mjhtvchick

DancinDaisyDuck said:


> We'll be checking in for our first ever visit and stay at RPR this Thursday! Newbie question - can you charge purchases in the parks/city walk back to the room using our key/ticket? We'd like to carry as little as possible into the parks with us. Thanks!



Yes, you can - you can either add $$ to your account (using cash or debit) to charge against or you can open charging on your credit card.  If you go the credit card route, be advised that they will place a hold of $200 per night on your card, which can add up quickly depending on how many nights you are staying.


----------



## DancinDaisyDuck

Another question - I have a lazy pool afternoon planned for Thursday. It's been winter for about 3500 days here in the Northeast so I am going to get really crispy in the Florida sun if I'm not careful. Are the umbrellas at the pool free, or need they be reserved with a fee? I don't want a cabana, but I will need shade and don't mind paying for it if I have to.


----------



## schumigirl

DancinDaisyDuck said:


> Another question - I have a lazy pool afternoon planned for Thursday. It's been winter for about 3500 days here in the Northeast so I am going to get really crispy in the Florida sun if I'm not careful. Are the umbrellas at the pool free, or need they be reserved with a fee? I don't want a cabana, but I will need shade and don't mind paying for it if I have to.



I hear you on the winter! 

Umbrellas are free for anyone........we are very pale skinned and burn easily, so if we use the pool during daylight hours we always have umbrellas........


----------



## DancinDaisyDuck

schumigirl said:


> I hear you on the winter!
> 
> Umbrellas are free for anyone........we are very pale skinned and burn easily, so if we use the pool during daylight hours we always have umbrellas........


Great, hopefully I can snag one. Thank you!


----------



## vrajewski10513

Just switched from club level at HRH to club level at RPR and saved over $500!  The walk might be a little longer, but i couldn’t justify spending that much money for a little shorter walk...


----------



## schumigirl

vrajewski10513 said:


> Just switched from club level at HRH to club level at RPR and saved over $500!  The walk might be a little longer, but i couldn’t justify spending that much money for a little shorter walk...



Congrats!! That is a decent saving! 

It’s still a short walk from RP, particularly to IOA........it takes us around 7 minutes to get from the pool to the gates of IOA......and not much further to The Studios. And that’s not walking particularly fast. 

And the Club Level at RP consistently gets better reviews than the HRH CL........I’m sure you’ll be very happy there......


----------



## vrajewski10513

schumigirl said:


> Congrats!! That is a decent saving!
> 
> It’s still a short walk from RP, particularly to IOA........it takes us around 7 minutes to get from the pool to the gates of IOA......and not much further to The Studios. And that’s not walking particularly fast.
> 
> And the Club Level at RP consistently gets better reviews than the HRH CL........I’m sure you’ll be very happy there......


Awesome! Thanks for the info! I think the price difference was so drastic because I was paying a standard seasonal rate for HRH, but was able to get a SMSM rate for RPR. It was definitely a great deal especially with still including unlimited EP.


----------



## TMin22

Hello! We are staying RPR standard room end of June. Should I request tower 1. Is that closest to walking path? Thank you!


----------



## CoachZ

TMin22 said:


> Hello! We are staying RPR standard room end of June. Should I request tower 1. Is that closest to walking path? Thank you!



Yes Royal Pacific Tower 1 closest to walking path - Tower 3 closest to boat.


----------



## cab0ad

schumigirl said:


> You can put in requests with your 3rd party booking.
> 
> The K-Cups put in the room by housekeeping are free, any extras you require are charged for.



I need clarification. So the first few rhat are in the room when you get there are free.  If you use them will they automatically refill your supply without you asking and charge if you use them? Or are you saying they refill a few a day for free (like soap and other toiletries) and charge only if you call asking for more than what was refilled? I do not need a large bill for coffee at the end of my trip surprising me.


----------



## macraven

_Housekeeping will refill the pods daily when they clean the room

One of each will be tea, coffee, decaf coffee/tea

When I check into the hotel, I tell them to let housekeeping know I only want coffee pods not decaf

Never a problem and never a charge

When you are in the room, use the star service button in the phone and request what pods you want if you do not have enough

They will bring it to you at no charge_


----------



## Grandmaof2

Is paying the extra money worth staying in the Club Level Rooms?  There are 3 adults and 2 children (13 and 11). We will be at Universal June 20th thru 22nd. Thanks for any help.


----------



## macraven

Guests that book club level have use of the club lounge

The different categories of the hotel rooms are the same on each floor


----------



## Grandmaof2

macraven said:


> Guests that book club level have use of the club lounge
> 
> The different categories of the hotel rooms are the same on each floor


Do you feel the club lounge is worth extra charge?


----------



## schumigirl

Grandmaof2 said:


> Do you feel the club lounge is worth extra charge?



It’s an impossible question to answer really.

Some will find it worthwhile while others won’t.

Breakfast is always decent. It’s really not worth being there for lunch time offerings........

Do you plan to come back from the parks between 4.30 and 6.30pm to take advantage of the early evening offerings.........It’s very early for dinner for a lot of people.........but many people do use that as their meal.

Being there for only a couple of days as you are,  I personally wouldn’t want to leave the parks.


----------



## Grandmaof2

schumigirl said:


> It’s an impossible question to answer really.
> 
> Some will find it worthwhile while others won’t.
> 
> Breakfast is always decent. It’s really not worth being there for lunch time offerings........
> 
> Do you plan to come back from the parks between 4.30 and 6.30pm to take advantage of the early evening offerings.........It’s very early for dinner for a lot of people.........but many people do use that as their meal.
> 
> Being there for only a couple of days as you are,  I personally wouldn’t want to leave the parks.


Thanks!!  that answers my question!!


----------



## macraven

_


Grandmaof2 said:



			Thanks!!  that answers my question!!
		
Click to expand...


I know your answer !
_


----------



## jenniferlyn73

We will be staying in a Club level King room. Would you know if they have a sofa bed? One site said the love seat opens to a bed.


----------



## macraven

_Since RPR remodeld, that sofa seat makes a lousey bed for an adult.

I've used it on two stays there in the King room and gave my son the bedroom.

I had to call star service for extra blankets to pad the sofa bed as the mattress for it is thin.


The king suite has the bedroom and separate living room sections.
Both rooms have a tv and a closet.

Living room has a couple of chairs, sofa bed, dresser stand with tv on top and drawers for the keurig and supplies, and a few drawers.

It is a nice set up for the rooms.
The king bed is great, the sofa (converted to a bed,) for me was not so great.
_


----------



## ubarpants

I probably missed it earlier in the thread, but are reservations needed for Islands Dining Room for breakfast?  Still wrapping my head around how much easier this is than Disney!  Also, the first post says that Sunday breakfast has characters but Universal doesn't mention it on their own site.  Is that still the case?


----------



## Linkura

ubarpants said:


> I probably missed it earlier in the thread, but are reservations needed for Islands Dining Room for breakfast?  Still wrapping my head around how much easier this is than Disney!  Also, the first post says that Sunday breakfast has characters but Universal doesn't mention it on their own site.  Is that still the case?


No you don't.

Could be wrong but I don't think RPR has a character breakfast anymore.


----------



## schumigirl

ubarpants said:


> I probably missed it earlier in the thread, but are reservations needed for Islands Dining Room for breakfast?  Still wrapping my head around how much easier this is than Disney!  Also, the first post says that Sunday breakfast has characters but Universal doesn't mention it on their own site.  Is that still the case?



You don’t need reservations. 

The first posts in the hotel threads are being updated as we get new info. It takes time, but we do get to them eventually.........

Sapphire Falls has the Character Breakfast now.


----------



## nextidiot

Advice needed.  
We are staying at RPR for 3 nights in about a week.  I have 2 adults, 2 adult-sized teens, and a regular-sized teen .  I am trying to decide which would be better: rollaway or air mattress.  The main reason I don't want to pack an air mattress is due to the added weight to our luggage but by the time we spend $25/night for a rollaway, we may be able to buy a cheap one once we arrive.  

Has anyone posted a pic of a room with the rollaway set up?  Would an inflated air mattress slide under one of the beds?


----------



## macraven

_Go even cheaper 

Call star service from the in room
phone and have them bring blankets, pillows, linens, etc and make a pallet on the floor for the 5th person

It’s a free service _


----------



## M0therfletcher

I asked for 8 extra pillows our last stay and they delivered in a heartbeat.  Loews makes a big deal about star services and tell you to just ask.  A couple of stays earlier I asked for a comb and they acted like requested their first born.  I remember asking for a toothbrush at Loews Miami Beach and they flew up to the top floor suite with a cute little gift bag with a toothbrush and toothpaste.  I guess the comb thing is where they draw the line.


----------



## dedesmith32

nextidiot said:


> Advice needed.
> We are staying at RPR for 3 nights in about a week.  I have 2 adults, 2 adult-sized teens, and a regular-sized teen .  I am trying to decide which would be better: rollaway or air mattress.  The main reason I don't want to pack an air mattress is due to the added weight to our luggage but by the time we spend $25/night for a rollaway, we may be able to buy a cheap one once we arrive.
> 
> Has anyone posted a pic of a room with the rollaway set up?  Would an inflated air mattress slide under one of the beds?



I too would love to see a pic of the room with the rollaway


----------



## Grandmaof2

dedesmith32 said:


> I too would love to see a pic of the room with the rollaway


Me too!!!


----------



## Grandmaof2

I have reservation for the Club Lever, is there a certain floor that would be good to request and do they take requests?


----------



## M0therfletcher

You can make a request a room, floor or view.  I would request a beach pool view with a deluxe.


----------



## M0therfletcher

Sorry I thought I was in the PBH thread.  The club at RPR is on the 7th floor.


----------



## glocon

I just reserved a King Suite and had planned on letting my son have the sofa and I would have the bed. Is the sofa really that uncomfortable?
I wonder if sleeping on the sofa without pulling it out would be more comfortable?
Is it that you can feel the rails thru a thin mattress?  I hate that...


----------



## macraven

_The couch as is, would be uncomfortable for a person over 5’ 3”

It’s a two cushion couch

It’s the length that would be an issue

For the suite I had, the mattress was too thin and I felt the support bar 

If you have a new mattress maybe it would be better_


----------



## schumigirl

Grandmaof2 said:


> I have reservation for the Club Lever, is there a certain floor that would be good to request and do they take requests?



Although Club Lounge is on the 7th floor you could be on the 6th floor. 

We actually are always on the 6th floor as we prefer it. 

So you absolutely can call or email your request. Most request pool view and you can say you’d prefer the 7th floor, and of course it is always a request. But they’re usually very accommodating where possible with requests.


----------



## schumigirl

If anyone is going soon and will have the rollaway for the fifth person, we would love if you could take a picture to put in our sticky..........

Many ask for such a picture of the room, but no one has returned with such a picture. 

Thanks.........


----------



## schumigirl

Possible refurb of Club Lounge this year.


----------



## damo

schumigirl said:


> If anyone is going soon and will have the rollaway for the fifth person, we would love if you could take a picture to put in our sticky..........
> 
> Many ask for such a picture of the room, but no one has returned with such a picture.
> 
> Thanks.........



There is a picture on tripadvisor .... https://www.tripadvisor.ca/Location...ort_at_Universal_Orlando-Orlando_Florida.html


----------



## schumigirl

damo said:


> There is a picture on tripadvisor .... https://www.tripadvisor.ca/Location...ort_at_Universal_Orlando-Orlando_Florida.html



Thanks damo........


----------



## dex

Spoke just now with RPR, regarding my reservation.

I asked the rep about the check in time for the EP, he said as early as 7:30am.

So is the 6am check in is the "unofficial" time?

Thanks


----------



## schumigirl

dex said:


> Spoke just now with RPR, regarding my reservation.
> 
> I asked the rep about the check in time for the EP, he said as early as 7:30am.
> 
> So is the 6am check in is the "unofficial" time?
> 
> Thanks



Yep, have known many check in around 6/6.30am........usually that early for EE.


----------



## macraven

_The hotel has increased the charge for a 3rd adult on the reservation to $35 + tax per night._


----------



## jperrot1

schumigirl said:


> Possible refurb of Club Lounge this year.


Do you have any more information on this?  Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## nextidiot

Thanks for posting the link.  I feel a lot better going into this with a roll away, now. I envisioned a massive bed in the middle of the floor.  Looks like it fits neatly out of the way.


----------



## Wdw1015

Do any standard rooms have a park view? I'm going to request Tower 3, high floor and in a perfect world, would love a park view but not sure if that's possible?


----------



## macraven

Water view can be park views 

Standard room booking is the cheapest rate

Many will not have a park view

There are some park views in tower 1

I had a few rooms there and with some views of IOA


----------



## Meech Loves Mickey

Hi, 
Universal newbie here.

We are booking RPR for one night at the end of June and also buying AP (3 seasonal and 1 preferred - haven’t purchased yet).

Do I have to have the AP before I book to get the discount?   Or if we pick up our AP after check in will the adjust the rate for us?


Sorry if this is not the right place to ask.  I read all the FAQ in the beginning and couldn’t find anything about this. 

Thanks!


----------



## schumigirl

Meech Loves Mickey said:


> Hi,
> Universal newbie here.
> 
> We are booking RPR for one night at the end of June and also buying AP (3 seasonal and 1 preferred - haven’t purchased yet).
> 
> Do I have to have the AP before I book to get the discount?   Or if we pick up our AP after check in will the adjust the rate for us?
> 
> 
> Sorry if this is not the right place to ask.  I read all the FAQ in the beginning and couldn’t find anything about this.
> 
> Thanks!



You don’t have to have the AP to book, you’ll usually need to show it at some point during your stay. 

So if you don’t have it at check in, it’ll be fine.....they know folks buy them when they arrive.


----------



## ktate82

Wrong thread, whoops!


----------



## georgina

Meech Loves Mickey said:


> Hi,
> Universal newbie here.
> 
> We are booking RPR for one night at the end of June and also buying AP (3 seasonal and 1 preferred - haven’t purchased yet).
> 
> Do I have to have the AP before I book to get the discount?   Or if we pick up our AP after check in will the adjust the rate for us?



I just wanted to be clear, since you asked if they will adjust your rate once you get the AP - you HAVE to book the APH rate when you book the room. Like schumigirl said, you don't need to actually have the AP beforehand, but the AP rates are not just given when you show up with one, they have to be done when booking. (and depending on your date, you may not be able to get an APH rate - I would check asap) I'm not sure if they give AP rates for 1 night stays, a quick check of a few random late June dates shows none available for 1 night.


----------



## mjhtvchick

Just posted May 2018 room service menus on dining thread...https://www.disboards.com/threads/w...ated-regularly.2681315/page-117#post-59288393


----------



## mjhtvchick

ktate82 said:


> We have stayed at Portofino twice before, but in a deluxe room both times.  There is an APH rate for our dates for a bay view room.  Where are those located?  I would assume they are close to the water transportation?



Recommend posting on Portofino thread to get more responses:  https://www.disboards.com/threads/portofino-bay-hotel-info-faq-s-and-more.3494622/


----------



## ktate82

mjhtvchick said:


> Recommend posting on Portofino thread to get more responses:  https://www.disboards.com/threads/portofino-bay-hotel-info-faq-s-and-more.3494622/



Yes, I just realized I posted in the wrong thread. Thanks!


----------



## mjhtvchick

Wdw1015 said:


> Do any standard rooms have a park view? I'm going to request Tower 3, high floor and in a perfect world, would love a park view but not sure if that's possible?



This was our Tower 1 standard room view from our recent stay - not parks, but a glimpse of Citywalk and the Islands Lighthouse


----------



## patster734

georgina said:


> I just wanted to be clear, since you asked if they will adjust your rate once you get the AP - you HAVE to book the APH rate when you book the room. Like schumigirl said, you don't need to actually have the AP beforehand, but the AP rates are not just given when you show up with one, they have to be done when booking. (and depending on your date, you may not be able to get an APH rate - I would check asap) I'm not sure if they give AP rates for 1 night stays, a quick check of a few random late June dates shows none available for 1 night.



I had a AP rate for one night back on Friday, May 18.


----------



## skylock

Planning a trip in Nov. 2 adults, 3 kids. Is there any difference in the adult and the kids room keys?

Not sure if we will have an AP but was just over at the site having a general look around and price checking. I know it is too early for the AP discount to show, but I was not able to find where the APH code is added to the room and I would like to know that before.

Also, this will be the first time I will be handicapped, I am assuming I just tell them when we check in or is there a place I can put it on the reservation?


----------



## macraven

_All on the reservation, children or adults, receive the same hotel card.
Only difference will be the names on it.

You can request an ADA room when you book.
If you book online, not sure if it is listed on it.

But once you book, you can call reservations and let them know you need an ADA room.
Don't wait until you arrive as they could be full at the time you check in.

ADA rooms for RPR:_

*ADA Rooms at Loews Royal Pacific Resort*
*ADA Rooms:*
Standard 1 King Bed, and 2 Queen Beds
Water View 1 King Bed, and 2 Queen Beds
Club Level 1 King Bed, and 2 Queen Beds (Limited – only 1 unit for each room type)

*Roll In Shower Options – Roll-in Shower rooms must be confirmed with Special Service*
Standard 1 King Bed, and 2 Queen Beds
Water View 2 Queen Beds (limited to 1 unit for this room type)
Club Level 1 King Bed, and 2 Queen Beds (limited to 1 unit for each room type)
Kids Suite (limited to 2 units for this room type)

*Guest Room Accessible Features:*

    Entry doors are 36″ wide
    Doors with peepholes at 3’6″ from the floor
    Closets with rods at 48″ high
    Toilets with hand bar
    Bathroom choices
    Roll-in shower stall with adjustable shower head or combo shower/tub with adjustable shower head, tub seat, and hand bar
    Closed-caption television
    Smoke detector with light

*Sight & Hearing Impaired Features:*

All entrances to individual guest rooms will include the room number in Braille.
Hearing Impaired Kits (that include a TDD relay service) are available from Star Service and may be used in any guest room.


----------



## Koz

Hey guys- we are staying at HRH in late Aug but the Luau at RPH popped up as a nice option.
My question for you- is it worth it?  Alot of reviews online take issue with the fact that it's a short time, and that the show doesn't seem all that long.  What I'm looking to see is whether you feel you got your money's worth in terms of food/beverage/show? We are a family of 5 so it will be a small investment for us to go.
What is the difference in seating with "preferred" vs. non-preferred? Are sight lines impeded by non-preferred seats? How does it compare to Disney's luau? 
Thanks for any comments or feedback you may have.


----------



## schumigirl

Koz said:


> Hey guys- we are staying at HRH in late Aug but the Luau at RPH popped up as a nice option.
> My question for you- is it worth it?  Alot of reviews online take issue with the fact that it's a short time, and that the show doesn't seem all that long.  What I'm looking to see is whether you feel you got your money's worth in terms of food/beverage/show? We are a family of 5 so it will be a small investment for us to go.
> What is the difference in seating with "preferred" vs. non-preferred? Are sight lines impeded by non-preferred seats? How does it compare to Disney's luau?
> Thanks for any comments or feedback you may have.



It was a long time ago when we did it. 

We thought it was worth the money, but some don’t. 

The food was good and we enjoyed it, and cocktails were decent, but some have said recently they didn’t taste as strong as before. 

We had the preferred seats and they were decent. I really didn’t pay attention to other seats. The family who were seated beside us thought it was on a par with the Disney luau, but can’t comment on that.........

It is fun.......but it was fairly short.


----------



## Koz

schumigirl said:


> It was a long time ago when we did it.
> 
> We thought it was worth the money, but some don’t.
> 
> The food was good and we enjoyed it, and cocktails were decent, but some have said recently they didn’t taste as strong as before.
> 
> We had the preferred seats and they were decent. I really didn’t pay attention to other seats. The family who were seated beside us thought it was on a par with the Disney luau, but can’t comment on that.........
> 
> It is fun.......but it was fairly short.



Thanks very much for the feedback. Given the size of my group I'm just looking to make sure that it's worth the spend.  We definitely enjoyed the Disney Luau but I can't recall if that show was also approx 1 hr long.


----------



## schumigirl

Koz said:


> Thanks very much for the feedback. Given the size of my group I'm just looking to make sure that it's worth the spend.  We definitely enjoyed the Disney Luau but I can't recall if that show was also approx 1 hr long.



You’re welcome.......I wish I could help more, but feel my info might be outdated.......

I hope someone comes along with a more recent review, yes it is a lot of money for 5 people.........


----------



## KatieCharlotte

We're heading to RPR for a seven-night stay and happened to get a good deal on a water view room.  I wondered what we can expect?  I may be a little spoiled after Disneyland, where you can get Matterhorn/fireworks views from off-property hotels.  I think we had a room at RPR before that was just a view of the pool from a low floor?  I've seen photos of much better views, but are those more expensive rooms?

Also, has the pool changed since our last visit a few years ago?  Are floats allowed?  Do they still provide beach balls and pool noodles free of charge? 

And, what's the easiest way to get my family to Cabana Bay and to SF, in the evenings for meals and during the day for swimming?  With a longer stay, I know we won't want to stick to RPR, as much as we loved it in the past.   We like walking -- there's a path, right?  Is there a link to a good map somewhere? 



schumigirl said:


> You’re welcome.......I wish I could help more, but feel my info might be outdated.......
> 
> I hope someone comes along with a more recent review, yes it is a lot of money for 5 people.........



Thank you for all the RPR info you provide -- and the trip reports that have helped me dream about my trip.


----------



## schumigirl

KatieCharlotte said:


> We're heading to RPR for a seven-night stay and happened to get a good deal on a water view room.  I wondered what we can expect?  I may be a little spoiled after Disneyland, where you can get Matterhorn/fireworks views from off-property hotels.  I think we had a room at RPR before that was just a view of the pool from a low floor?  I've seen photos of much better views, but are those more expensive rooms?
> 
> Also, has the pool changed since our last visit a few years ago?  Are floats allowed?  Do they still provide beach balls and pool noodles free of charge?
> 
> And, what's the easiest way to get my family to Cabana Bay and to SF, in the evenings for meals and during the day for swimming?  With a longer stay, I know we won't want to stick to RPR, as much as we loved it in the past.   We like walking -- there's a path, right?  Is there a link to a good map somewhere?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for all the RPR info you provide -- and the trip reports that have helped me dream about my trip.



First thank you so much.......I appreciate the comment! 

Pool noodles are free to use and there are beach balls around for everyone to use........

Water view rooms are classed as more expensive than standard views. If you like a view it’s usually worth it, but a water view can be classed as the waterways for the boats. So if you want a pool view you should have it marked in your reservation 

You can walk to both hotels. There is a path and you can also walk through the ballroom and convention area to get to a Sapphire Falls. 

I’ve never walked to CBay......but you can do it.


----------



## KraftKris

So much good info here!  Staying at RPR for 4 nights starting monday and canNOt wait!


----------



## schumigirl

KraftKris said:


> So much good info here!  Staying at RPR for 4 nights starting monday and canNOt wait!



Thanks!!

And hope you have the best time on your trip!


----------



## Lewdannie

I booked 3 nights in early October a while back and was waiting patiently for APH discount.  Interestingly the average nightly rate has increased $100 for the nights I am watching. Might need to switch to Hard Rock if prices remain high.


----------



## mjhtvchick

Lewdannie said:


> I booked 3 nights in early October a while back and was waiting patiently for APH discount.  Interestingly the average nightly rate has increased $100 for the nights I am watching. Might need to switch to Hard Rock if prices remain high.



RPR prices do usually go up first as it has the lowest starting prices among the 3 hotels that offer Express Passes.  That time of year is also HHN time so that will not help matters.  Not sure how likely AP rates are during that time of year, but I am pretty sure they are not usually released until about a month or so out.


----------



## schumigirl

Updated info on Jurassic World kids Suites has been added to first post.


----------



## Disney Addicted

schumigirl said:


> Updated info on Jurassic World kids Suites has been added to first post.



I love the room!  The beds are awesome.  Forget the kids.  They can have the king bed and I'll sleep in there!


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

We were going to stay at HR or PB later this year but I changed my mind went ahead and booked one of these Jurassic World Suites early December!!!

The kids don’t even know.....


----------



## Valbot

Im planning on a last minute trip this July and the last two trips I stayed at Royal Pacific. The only thing that is maybe pushing me towards looking at the other two deluxe hotels wasI had some issues with the sound at RP last trip. Granted the room was  near the elevator so we heard the crowds running and kid noise. Im sure that played a huge part.
Has anyone had any noise complaints lately for RP because I really do like the hotel but I also like to get a few hours of sleep in at night.


----------



## chiisai

Recently returned from a last minute trip to UO and have now changed up WDW plans for August to spend two days/one night at UO.  The only APH availability under $600 was either a deluxe queen at PBH or a jurassic kid suite at RPH.  For a $44 difference i chose the suite!  Can't wait.  

However we do it, we'll have an awesome room as we will hit up RRR, Minions, Mummy (x2), Transformers, Diagon, Gringotts, train to Hogsmeade, Forbidden journey, Jurassic River, Kong (x2), Spiderman, Dr. Doom, Hulk.  Maybe the log and raft rides, but not me, just the kids.


----------



## tarak

chiisai said:


> Recently returned from a last minute trip to UO and have now changed up WDW plans for August to spend two days/one night at UO.  The only APH availability under $600 was either a deluxe queen at PBH or a jurassic kid suite at RPH.  For a $44 difference i chose the suite!  Can't wait.
> 
> However we do it, we'll have an awesome room as we will hit up RRR, Minions, Mummy (x2), Transformers, Diagon, Gringotts, train to Hogsmeade, Forbidden journey, Jurassic River, Kong (x2), Spiderman, Dr. Doom, Hulk.  Maybe the log and raft rides, but not me, just the kids.



I would have taken the suite, too! We’re planning a trip for next June and I’m more or less settled on RPR.  We stayed at PBH before and it was lovely, but I think the vibe at RPR will suit us better. We’re a party of six, so we need one of the hospitality suites or two rooms.  I would love to stay in the Jurassic World suites, but at least preliminary pricing, two of those suites was more than the hospitality suite.


----------



## chiisai

tarak said:


> I would have taken the suite, too! We’re planning a trip for next June and I’m more or less settled on RPR.  We stayed at PBH before and it was lovely, but I think the vibe at RPR will suit us better. We’re a party of six, so we need one of the hospitality suites or two rooms.  I would love to stay in the Jurassic World suites, but at least preliminary pricing, two of those suites was more than the hospitality suite.



Enjoy the hospitality suite if you book that!  Those rooms are amazing!


----------



## jack presley

Am I reading this right but it looks like Club rooms are cheaper than standard room in early February? I've been out in the sun too much recently so maybe I'm delirious. Can someone else verify? 5-14 Feb.


----------



## jack presley

schumigirl said:


> If anyone is going soon and will have the rollaway for the fifth person, we would love if you could take a picture to put in our sticky..........
> 
> Many ask for such a picture of the room, but no one has returned with such a picture.
> 
> Thanks.........


Not the best picture but might be of some use.


----------



## vrajewski10513

jack presley said:


> Am I reading this right but it looks like Club rooms are cheaper than standard room in early February? I've been out in the sun too much recently so maybe I'm delirious. Can someone else verify? 5-14 Feb.


That is correct, it looks like there is a stay more save more rate for the club room and it’s just standard rack rate for the regular room


----------



## schumigirl

jack presley said:


> Not the best picture but might be of some use.



Thank you.......


----------



## jack presley

vrajewski10513 said:


> That is correct, it looks like there is a stay more save more rate for the club room and it’s just standard rack rate for the regular room


Booked now!

Have to take advantage of that. Never stayed in the Club room before so it'll be nice to experience once anyway.


----------



## vrajewski10513

jack presley said:


> Booked now!
> 
> Have to take advantage of that. Never stayed in the Club room before so it'll be nice to experience once anyway.


We took advantage of a SMSM rate in September to stay Club level. Super excited to give it a try!


----------



## KatieCharlotte

I wanted to double check that all rooms have mini-fridges and they do get cold enough to keep dairy products? 

Also, my teenage will would like to be able to get grilled cheese and fries or a hot dog on his own.  He doesn't want to order room service, because that's not something he's familiar with, but he may want to eat the food in the room and definitely not in a formal restaurant setting.   Would Bula be the easiest?  There's no problem with an adult-sized person ordering a kids meal as a mid-day snack, right?  I see that it's described as table service -- so do you sit at a table, give your order, pay a tip, etc.? Or order at the bar?  Can he get it to go and pay a service fee/tip?  He'll have cash.


----------



## jack presley

We've ordered the kids 'chicken fingers' portions numerous times with no issues and the portions are massive by the way, more than enough for an adult. Don't know about taking them away though, never had the need to do that.


----------



## schumigirl

KatieCharlotte said:


> I wanted to double check that all rooms have mini-fridges and they do get cold enough to keep dairy products?
> 
> Also, my teenage will would like to be able to get grilled cheese and fries or a hot dog on his own.  He doesn't want to order room service, because that's not something he's familiar with, but he may want to eat the food in the room and definitely not in a formal restaurant setting.   Would Bula be the easiest?  There's no problem with an adult-sized person ordering a kids meal as a mid-day snack, right?  I see that it's described as table service -- so do you sit at a table, give your order, pay a tip, etc.? Or order at the bar?  Can he get it to go and pay a service fee/tip?  He'll have cash.



All rooms have mini fridges and yes ours have always been cold. So much so it overchilled our wine one visit.......we don’t ever buy any kind of food to keep in it so I haven’t used it for that, but I’m sure many do.

He can order at the Bula Bar itself, no need to sit down, and have it boxed to go. He can also order from Jake’s Bar as they allow you to take out food from there........you don’t actually go in to the bar, you order from the side where the greeter’s little area is. All Bula Bar food is prepared in Jake’s Bar kitchen. 

Anyone can order kids meals.


----------



## KatieCharlotte

schumigirl said:


> All rooms have mini fridges and yes ours have always been cold. So much so it overchilled our wine one visit.......we don’t ever buy any kind of food to keep in it so I haven’t used it for that, but I’m sure many do.
> 
> He can order at the Bula Bar itself, no need to sit down, and have it boxed to go. He can also order from Jake’s Bar as they allow you to take out food from there........you don’t actually go in to the bar, you order from the side where the greeter’s little area is. All Bula Bar food is prepared in Jake’s Bar kitchen.
> 
> Anyone can order kids meals.



Thank you!  He will really appreciate knowing this ahead of time.


----------



## macraven

_Since I go solo most of the time and stay at rpr, I get meals to take back to my room on occasion 

I order food at jakes and it’s boxed up for me 

Believe I paid a $3.00 charge for carry out or did last October 

Same can be done for bula bar or Islands_


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

I can’t wait to get back and pick at another monster sized platter of nachos down at the pool.............naturally an adult beverage will be near by as well!!!


----------



## macraven

_I’m giving your above post a like since you mentioned including the adult beverage 
Lol_


----------



## schumigirl

DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> I can’t wait to get back and pick at another monster sized platter of nachos down at the pool.............naturally an adult beverage will be near by as well!!!



I’m with Mac........mentioning adult beverages is always fun!!

How soon do you go?


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

schumigirl said:


> I’m with Mac........mentioning adult beverages is always fun!!
> 
> How soon do you go?



Got a while to go yet, December 3rd!!!


----------



## schumigirl

DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Got a while to go yet, December 3rd!!!



We`ll be there then too...…..we arrive Nov 29th and leave on the 9th Dec


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

schumigirl said:


> We`ll be there then too...…..we arrive Nov 29th and leave on the 9th Dec


 Very cool!!! We are there 3 nights but we are doing 8 over at the GF prior to coming back to RP, hopefully see/meet you then!!!


----------



## macraven

DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Got a while to go yet, December 3rd!!!



_December might seem like it is far away but once we are in October, time will fly by for your early December trip_


----------



## Valbot

Just booked flying in next week for 3 nights. Last minute trips can be a blast.


----------



## tinkerbell1112

DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> I can’t wait to get back and pick at another monster sized platter of nachos down at the pool.............naturally an adult beverage will be near by as well!!!


Those are the best nachos !!


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

This is a photo I found of the “Shipwrecked” nachos.


----------



## jack presley

You're making me salivate now.......

(and I have to wait till February for my next opportunity to eat there!)


----------



## tinkerbell1112

DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> View attachment 334672 This is a photo I found of the “Shipwrecked” nachos.


We stayed at the portofino last time and I was hoping the nachos they had poolside were going to be the same.... Unfortunately the pool dining closed before we arrived to eat. I'm making it a point to eat at the pool in Jan !!  I know it'll be my yummy nachos because we're back at RPR


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

jack presley said:


> You're making me salivate now.......
> 
> (and I have to wait till February for my next opportunity to eat there!)



I thought I had it rough having to wait until December!!!


----------



## schumigirl

We had our nachos with chicken from Bula Bar........

Knocked Margaritaville nachos out the park!! Gorgeous...........


----------



## escapeartist

*

*
[/QUOTE]
Does RPR still take a photo of each guest for EP? That is how it was done when we stayed here in August 2016.  Wondering if it's possible now for the lead adult to check in alone at 7am and collect everyone's EP? Thank you.


----------



## patster734

escapeartist said:


> Does RPR still take a photo of each guest for EP? That is how it was done when we stayed here in August 2016.  Wondering if it's possible now for the lead adult to check in alone at 7am and collect everyone's EP? Thank you.


No, They’ve gone back to using room keys for EP.  I’m very happy they switched back to the room keys.


----------



## RAPstar

patster734 said:


> No, They’ve gone back to using room keys for EP.  I’m very happy they switched back to the room keys.



Was there any reason why? I mean besides the fact the photos on the other passes were hardly legible. Plus it's probably a bit cheaper.


----------



## schumigirl

RAPstar said:


> Was there any reason why? I mean besides the fact the photos on the other passes were hardly legible. Plus it's probably a bit cheaper.



They’re still working on the new facial recognition system..

Not quite sure when it’ll be fully implemented as it was on some rides and not others.


----------



## schumigirl

escapeartist said:


> *
> 
> *


Does RPR still take a photo of each guest for EP? That is how it was done when we stayed here in August 2016.  Wondering if it's possible now for the lead adult to check in alone at 7am and collect everyone's EP? Thank you.[/QUOTE]


Yes, the adult can check in and get room keys for all on the reservation. The room keys will have each name printed on the key. 

You don’t all need to be there.


----------



## escapeartist

This is great, thank you! They can relax and I can fetch the ep


----------



## vrajewski10513

Does anyone know if you can fit a full or queen size air mattress on the floor of the king room? I know you can request a cot, but those are pretty small for a larger adult.


----------



## macraven

_It would be tight and might be an issue if someone got up during the night for the bathroom

Only place I can think of placing a queen air mattress would be in the space from the entry door to that side of the king bed_


----------



## jack presley

Anyone ever called an Uber from the RPR? Do they just pull up outside or where do you meet them? Thanks.


----------



## patster734

jack presley said:


> Anyone ever called an Uber from the RPR? Do they just pull up outside or where do you meet them? Thanks.



We used Lyft on our last trip, and they picked us up at the end of the walkway bridge at the main entrance.  Uber should be the same way.


----------



## Spotthecat

In the club lounge, can we ask for some prepacked PB&J sandwiches at breakfast that we could then bring into the parks for snacks?


----------



## macraven

Spotthecat said:


> In the club lounge, can we ask for some prepacked PB&J sandwiches at breakfast that we could then bring into the parks for snacks?


There is no lunch hour period for the club lounges
They have snacks such as pretzels, etc

Don’t recall any pb&j sandwiches at the breakfast time period


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Spotthecat said:


> In the club lounge, can we ask for some prepacked PB&J sandwiches at breakfast that we could then bring into the parks for snacks?


 I’ve only seen them midday and they were still in packages, so I wouldn’t think they would be to far out of reach, I would think they could fix you up with some!


----------



## jenrose66

Just wanted to share some information with my RPR peeps about pool cabanas.

You can rent a poolside cabana for a full day (9am to 11pm) or a half day 9am to 3pm or 4pm to 11pm.

The full day rental comes with a fruit basket, 10 drinks of your choice (Fuji water, sprite, ginger ale, coke and Diet Coke, and oj cranberry and apple juice. ). You also get a $50 food and beverage credit.

I’m sure the pricing varies. But for mid July (2018) the full day is $200 and half day is $125 with a $25 food credit. That is the club level price. Not sure if it is more expensive for non club or if it’s the same price but no food credit...

Anyway I think for a family...especially a sun starved family from the Northeast this is a great way to spend a lazy day. 

I will post pics and a review in my trip report.

Hope this information helps someone in their planning. These boards are a great source of information and I wanted to contribute!


----------



## schumigirl

jenrose66 said:


> Just wanted to share some information with my RPR peeps about pool cabanas.
> 
> You can rent a poolside cabana for a full day (9am to 11pm) or a half day 9am to 3pm or 4pm to 11pm.
> 
> The full day rental comes with a fruit basket, 10 drinks of your choice (Fuji water, sprite, ginger ale, coke and Diet Coke, and oj cranberry and apple juice. ). You also get a $50 food and beverage credit.
> 
> I’m sure the pricing varies. But for mid July (2018) the full day is $200 and half day is $125 with a $25 food credit. That is the club level price. Not sure if it is more expensive for non club or if it’s the same price but no food credit...
> 
> Anyway I think for a family...especially a sun starved family from the Northeast this is a great way to spend a lazy day.
> 
> I will post pics and a review in my trip report.
> 
> Hope this information helps someone in their planning. These boards are a great source of information and I wanted to contribute!



Thank you so much, that would be fabulous if you posted the pictures.........would you mind if we put the cabana pictures in the sticky as we don’t have any of them “being used”........

You are correct, there is a discount for Club Level folks..........

And yes, I agree.......fantastic way to spend the day........


----------



## Lachelli

*LachelliEarning My Ears*
Hi All

I am just wondering if anyone knows how much the Wok Experience is at the Island Dinning Room and what exactly does the price include 

I have seen some mention of salad and soup bar, obviously the Wok stations some mentions of desserts. But I can't find anything definite

Also are children charged the same as adults
Thanks


----------



## schumigirl

Lachelli said:


> *LachelliEarning My Ears*
> Hi All
> 
> I am just wondering if anyone knows how much the Wok Experience is at the Island Dinning Room and what exactly does the price include
> 
> I have seen some mention of salad and soup bar, obviously the Wok stations some mentions of desserts. But I can't find anything definite
> 
> Also are children charged the same as adults
> Thanks



$24 for adults and $14 for ages 12 and under. 

There was a choice of two soups and a salad bar. 

Wok station had a large assortment of veg and protein was beef, chicken or shrimp and your choice of Rice or noodles. There was a varied selection of sauces to choose from. You can go up as often as you like if you have the room.......we only managed one bowl of food and we didn’t have any soups.

Desserts were mini cheesecakes and something else, we ordered a regular ice cream instead. 

It was very good, we really enjoyed it and would do it again.


----------



## jenrose66

schumigirl said:


> Thank you so much, that would be fabulous if you posted the pictures.........would you mind if we put the cabana pictures in the sticky as we don’t have any of them “being used”........
> 
> You are correct, there is a discount for Club Level folks..........
> 
> And yes, I agree.......fantastic way to spend the day........



I’m happy to have my pictures “used”!


----------



## NandP

How do I find discount / group codes ? Is there a Government Employee rate? Entertainment book? Teacher Rate?
TIA


----------



## Valbot

Had a great 4 nights at rpr. Definitely my home resort for Universal trips. My one complaint from two years ago was my room was really loud due to its location to the elevator. But not an issue this time. 
Great hotel stay.


----------



## macraven

NandP said:


> How do I find discount / group codes ? Is there a Government Employee rate? Entertainment book? Teacher Rate?
> TIA


_Maybe call the hotel and ask?

Entertainment book deals are long gone ages ago
Military rates are available 
That’s all I am aware of for the ones you are asking about _


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Valbot said:


> Had a great 4 nights at rpr. Definitely my home resort for Universal trips. My one complaint from two years ago was my room was really loud due to its location to the elevator. But not an issue this time.
> Great hotel stay.


 Did you get a chance to see the new nighttime  show at Universal? I’ve heard it’s been doing soft showings I guess.


Glad you had a great stay at RPR, We love this place!!!


----------



## Valbot

DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Did you get a chance to see the new nighttime  show at Universal? I’ve heard it’s been doing soft showings I guess.
> 
> 
> Glad you had a great stay at RPR, We love this place!!!



I did get a chance to see the show. It has the potential to become really cool but they have some bugs to work out. Sound was off and you really can only see the images if your looking at it straight on.
But the colors on the water look great. It reminds me of the Water show at the Bellagio in Vegas. 
Right now its about a C average show.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Does anyone have a copy of the most recent club level offerings?


----------



## macraven

DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Does anyone have a copy of the most recent club level offerings?




_The menus are rotated so don't know if recent menu offerings would be repeated this soon.
(They all keep a basic set up, think salads)


If you booked club, you should receive an email from them to welcome you.
Usually this is sent out a few weeks before your arrival.

They will have a number you can call if you have questions.

I don't remember which hotel club lounge included a menu.....it has been some time since that was posted so don't know if that is still done._


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

macraven said:


> _The menus are rotated so don't know if recent menu offerings would be repeated this soon.
> (They all keep a basic set up, think salads)
> 
> 
> If you booked club, you should receive an email from them to welcome you.
> Usually this is sent out a few weeks before your arrival.
> 
> They will have a number you can call if you have questions.
> 
> I don't remember which hotel club lounge included a menu.....it has been some time since that was posted so don't know if that is still done._



Thanks, I was just curious if things were similar to what they have been because we love the offerings RP has! They have never emailed me or called but usually a nice welcome letter when we actually get into the room that usually has a menu of the offerings.


----------



## jenrose66

DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Thanks, I was just curious if things were similar to what they have been because we love the offerings RP has! They have never emailed me or called but usually a nice welcome letter when we actually get into the room that usually has a menu of the offerings.



I received my email exactly one week before check in. It went to my spam folder.


----------



## Hitchhiking Ghost

I am a total Universal Novice, we generally only do Disney and have never figured out how to do Universal properly.  Now however, a February 2019 wedding in Florida is paving the way for what I think will be a 3 night stay, 4 day park to park kind of package, and I'm strongly leaning towards the Royal Pacific.

Two quick questions to start it out:

1.  Is there any way to view historical discounts for this time period?  I know with Disney I look at MouseSavers for a multi-year view of Disney hotel discounts.  Is there any kind of site that does this for the Universal Resorts?  What is the likelihood of a discount for in and around Presidents Day week of 2019 and if so when would the timing of the release be?

2. I looked at a couple crowd level calculators.  I plan on staying off of the holiday weekend but it looks like this is the week that spring break levels start to come in.  Crowd levels project to 7/10 or on another site between slow, busy and busiest, it was the middle.  Will the Universal Express Pass cut off a lot of time during a day with crowd levels of 7/10, or will it be that there are so many people with these passes that it negates the time savings?  I just want to make sure I go into it with the right expectations.

TIA


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Hitchhiking Ghost said:


> I am a total Universal Novice, we generally only do Disney and have never figured out how to do Universal properly.  Now however, a February 2019 wedding in Florida is paving the way for what I think will be a 3 night stay, 4 day park to park kind of package, and I'm strongly leaning towards the Royal Pacific.
> 
> Two quick questions to start it out:
> 
> 1.  Is there any way to view historical discounts for this time period?  I know with Disney I look at MouseSavers for a multi-year view of Disney hotel discounts.  Is there any kind of site that does this for the Universal Resorts?  What is the likelihood of a discount for in and around Presidents Day week of 2019 and if so when would the timing of the release be?
> 
> 2. I looked at a couple crowd level calculators.  I plan on staying off of the holiday weekend but it looks like this is the week that spring break levels start to come in.  Crowd levels project to 7/10 or on another site between slow, busy and busiest, it was the middle.  Will the Universal Express Pass cut off a lot of time during a day with crowd levels of 7/10, or will it be that there are so many people with these passes that it negates the time savings?  I just want to make sure I go into it with the right expectations.
> 
> TIA



Presidents’ Day week or weekend you could say has IMO increased crowds, I travel typically the weekend after but since the Daytona 500 has been changed back to holiday weekend rates are higher also. The race brings in a lot of guests.


----------



## Valbot

If you stay at rpr you will get the express pass. I was just there in what's considered a busy time and express was awesome. I got on every ride by noon sometimes x2. Went back in early evening to do some again.


----------



## otten

Does anyone have any idea what our chances are of getting early check in on arrival day? We're taking a red eye from Vancouver and will be arriving at the hotel around 7:30am. I know we can leave our bags and go into the park right away but I'm worried we'll be too tired to get much out of it so i'm hoping to be able to get into a room early to nap first.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

otten said:


> Does anyone have any idea what our chances are of getting early check in on arrival day? We're taking a red eye from Vancouver and will be arriving at the hotel around 7:30am. I know we can leave our bags and go into the park right away but I'm worried we'll be too tired to get much out of it so i'm hoping to be able to get into a room early to nap first.



You might try calling and putting in an early arrival notice, it has worked for us in the past, it also depends when you are traveling. Making contact with RPR front desk though is probably your best bet!!!


----------



## macraven

otten said:


> Does anyone have any idea what our chances are of getting early check in on arrival day? We're taking a red eye from Vancouver and will be arriving at the hotel around 7:30am. I know we can leave our bags and go into the park right away but I'm worried we'll be too tired to get much out of it so i'm hoping to be able to get into a room early to nap first.


_Did you book a specific room type ?

Most likely you will have to wait until about noon to get your room unless guests checked out early that morning or if there were unused rooms the night prior 

If the hotel was a sell out the night prior, you won’t get your room early 

Check out time is 11:00 
Room needs to be cleaned and then checked by the supervisor before it is released to be assigned_


----------



## goofy4wdw2

Valbot said:


> If you stay at rpr you will get the express pass. I was just there in what's considered a busy time and express was awesome. I got on every ride by noon sometimes x2. Went back in early evening to do some again.



This is great to hear. About how long did you wait in each Express Pass Line?


----------



## Valbot

goofy4wdw2 said:


> This is great to hear. About how long did you wait in each Express Pass Line?



The longest wait I had was 15 minutes for Kong. Both Harry potter lines moved quickly. Max wait though was 15-20 minutes. Most rides I walked right on. I was very happy with my vacation. Express pass really made it. I was able to sleep in get to the park by 9 ride everything have lunch hang out by the pool until 5 then hit the parks again.

Plus the hotel is great worth the price.


----------



## schumigirl

RPR Club Lounge refurb is going ahead as of beginning of August sometime. 

Club Lounge is apparently being relocated to the private area of Islands Dining Room for the period of time that the room will be out of action. 

The changes being made sound lovely, although room will remain the same size and shape it will be massively improved and updated. 

Some additions are things guests have been requesting like chiller cabinets for sodas so they are cold rather than sitting out all day. 

Can’t wait to see the finished result.


----------



## jack presley

schumigirl said:


> RPR Club Lounge refurb is going ahead as of beginning of August sometime.
> 
> Club Lounge is apparently being relocated to the private area of Islands Dining Room for the period of time that the room will be out of action.
> 
> The changes being made sound lovely, although room will remain the same size and shape it will be massively improved and updated.
> 
> Some additions are things guests have been requesting like chiller cabinets for sodas so they are cold rather than sitting out all day.
> 
> Can’t wait to see the finished result.



Any idea how long the refurb is going to take?


----------



## georgina

schumigirl said:


> RPR Club Lounge refurb is going ahead as of beginning of August sometime.
> 
> Club Lounge is apparently being relocated to the private area of Islands Dining Room for the period of time that the room will be out of action.
> 
> The changes being made sound lovely, although room will remain the same size and shape it will be massively improved and updated.
> 
> Some additions are things guests have been requesting like chiller cabinets for sodas so they are cold rather than sitting out all day.
> 
> Can’t wait to see the finished result.



Thanks for the update! Hopefully it will be done by Thanksgiving!


----------



## goofy4wdw2

Valbot said:


> The longest wait I had was 15 minutes for Kong. Both Harry potter lines moved quickly. Max wait though was 15-20 minutes. Most rides I walked right on. I was very happy with my vacation. Express pass really made it. I was able to sleep in get to the park by 9 ride everything have lunch hang out by the pool until 5 then hit the parks again.
> 
> Plus the hotel is great worth the price.



How many park days did you have to see everything?


----------



## vrajewski10513

schumigirl said:


> RPR Club Lounge refurb is going ahead as of beginning of August sometime.
> 
> Club Lounge is apparently being relocated to the private area of Islands Dining Room for the period of time that the room will be out of action.
> 
> The changes being made sound lovely, although room will remain the same size and shape it will be massively improved and updated.
> 
> Some additions are things guests have been requesting like chiller cabinets for sodas so they are cold rather than sitting out all day.
> 
> Can’t wait to see the finished result.


Oh no! This is our first stay at RPR and probably only club level stay. We will be down there 9/19-9/28. Any idea when the refurb starts?


----------



## dina444444

otten said:


> Does anyone have any idea what our chances are of getting early check in on arrival day? We're taking a red eye from Vancouver and will be arriving at the hotel around 7:30am. I know we can leave our bags and go into the park right away but I'm worried we'll be too tired to get much out of it so i'm hoping to be able to get into a room early to nap first.


During my January stay my room was ready when I got to the hotel at 7am but I wasn’t expecting it to be.


----------



## Valbot

goofy4wdw2 said:


> How many park days did you have to see everything?[/QUOT
> 
> I had 3 full park days. I didnt make it to the water park. If I had 1 more night I would have made it there


----------



## schumigirl

jack presley said:


> Any idea how long the refurb is going to take?



No definite time scale of course. 



georgina said:


> Thanks for the update! Hopefully it will be done by Thanksgiving!



It’ll be done for thanksgiving...........



vrajewski10513 said:


> Oh no! This is our first stay at RPR and probably only club level stay. We will be down there 9/19-9/28. Any idea when the refurb starts?



They are planning sometime around first week of August at the moment, maybe just after........no definite start date though has been released. But it will be ongoing while we are there too. 

The private area of Islands is a good choice to hold the Club Level while refurb is ongoing. Service will still be the same........same offerings and food will be the same. Just changed location for the refurb. 

It’s long overdue to be done.


----------



## doughcwjt

We have a reservation at the end of August for Club Level.  I called to ask and no one seems to know about the refurb of the lounge.  They said if it impacts your stay you will receive an email.  We have not received one yet but I am not so sure it is worth it if the lounge is not easily accessible from the room.  Have never stayed here before, is it far to the dining room where the lounge will be housed from the rooms?  Considered moving to either Portofino or Hard Rock....


----------



## schumigirl

doughcwjt said:


> We have a reservation at the end of August for Club Level.  I called to ask and no one seems to know about the refurb of the lounge.  They said if it impacts your stay you will receive an email.  We have not received one yet but I am not so sure it is worth it if the lounge is not easily accessible from the room.  Have never stayed here before, is it far to the dining room where the lounge will be housed from the rooms?  Considered moving to either Portofino or Hard Rock....



Did you call the Concierge level or just the generic hotel number?


----------



## doughcwjt

schumigirl said:


> Did you call the Concierge level or just the generic hotel number?


I called the reservation number and they called the hotel.  I will try the concierge level number.  Thanks!


----------



## doughcwjt

Thanks.  Called the concierge number and yes the lounge will be under construction beginning the second week in August and the lounge will be moved to the dining room as reported during the renovation.


----------



## schumigirl

doughcwjt said:


> Thanks.  Called the concierge number and yes the lounge will be under construction beginning the second week in August and the lounge will be moved to the dining room as reported during the renovation.



You’re very welcome. 

The Islands Dining Room is very nice, but for people who like the convenience of being on the same floor as the lounge it may not suit. 

Wouldn’t be an issue for us, but I can see why you may want to switch.


----------



## DonaldnDaisy5

We check in on Sunday. Hotel only reservation, that is paid in full. When we check in I assume they will need a card on file but if we do not want charging privileges, then no hold will be put on our card, correct?


----------



## doughcwjt

schumigirl said:


> You’re very welcome.
> 
> The Islands Dining Room is very nice, but for people who like the convenience of being on the same floor as the lounge it may not suit.
> 
> Wouldn’t be an issue for us, but I can see why you may want to switch.


We have decide to keep our reservation there.  I am just glad to know in advance!  So thank you again for the information!  We are excited to stay here!


----------



## macraven

DonaldnDaisy5 said:


> We check in on Sunday. Hotel only reservation, that is paid in full. When we check in I assume they will need a card on file but if we do not want charging privileges, then no hold will be put on our card, correct?



_Since you have prepaid your hotel costs, your cc will not be charged.

You can check your hotel charges on the tv in your room, or by stopping at the front desk.

When you check out, you will get an email to show your stay and paid in full on it.
Or you can get a hard copy at the front desk when you check out._


----------



## jperrot1

schumigirl said:


> RPR Club Lounge refurb is going ahead as of beginning of August sometime.
> 
> Club Lounge is apparently being relocated to the private area of Islands Dining Room for the period of time that the room will be out of action.
> 
> The changes being made sound lovely, although room will remain the same size and shape it will be massively improved and updated.
> 
> Some additions are things guests have been requesting like chiller cabinets for sodas so they are cold rather than sitting out all day.
> 
> Can’t wait to see the finished result.


So I have a question.  We are staying Club Level the end of August.  This private are of Islands Dining Room:  Does it have windows that overlook anything?  I'm trying to get an idea of the ambiance of the CL lounge during our stay.Thanks for any additional information.  Also, do you believe they will still place people on the 7th floor in building 3, or do you think the construction might mean a different room assignment/floor might be done/desirable?  Thanks again for any thoughts or additional information or opinions.


----------



## macraven

_No windows to look out in the Island Dining room private section that I am aware of.

Regular dining area has two walls of windows

With club lounge in T3, 7th floor, most peeps are placed there.
With the construction for the club lounge, it would not matter which tower or floor you are on but assume they would use the usual placement for club bookings.


Anyones guess at this point until Loews officially announces their plans._


----------



## jperrot1

macraven said:


> _No windows to look out in the Island Dining room private section that I am aware of.
> 
> Regular dining area has two walls of windows
> 
> With club lounge in T3, 7th floor, most peeps are placed there.
> With the construction for the club lounge, it would not matter which tower or floor you are on but assume they would use the usual placement for club bookings.
> 
> 
> Anyones guess at this point until Loews officially announces their plans._


Thanks so much for taking the time to respond.  We are looking forward to our upcoming Universal Orlando trip.


----------



## schumigirl

jperrot1 said:


> So I have a question.  We are staying Club Level the end of August.  This private are of Islands Dining Room:  Does it have windows that overlook anything?  I'm trying to get an idea of the ambiance of the CL lounge during our stay.Thanks for any additional information.  Also, do you believe they will still place people on the 7th floor in building 3, or do you think the construction might mean a different room assignment/floor might be done/desirable?  Thanks again for any thoughts or additional information or opinions.



The area they are using has no windows, but it will feel quite private. 

They are temporarily losing some rooms on 7th floor and the rooms directly under the Club Lounge during the refurb. We are always on the 6th floor as we prefer that, but our usual room won’t be affected. 

We were once generously offered the chance to stay in a refurbed room in T1 before the other towers were complete, and it took moments to get to Club Lounge, so yes, anywhere would work for the refurb. I have no clue if they’ll utilise that option though or keep everyone Club Level still in T3, I didn’t ask that question.


----------



## Angeliamc

Hello!  I have what i am assuming is a question that has been asked, but I did search and can't find anything. We have only ever stayed at HHR but RPR is actually a little cheaper for our dates. I have read a few things about privacy with the bathroom door. I don't understand what the door is like. It will be myself, my 15 yr old son and my parents in the room so privacy is necessary. Can someone give me a better idea what the door "issue" is all about? I would go with HHR if it is better for our group to feel comfortable. HELP! Thank you


----------



## patster734

Angeliamc said:


> Hello!  I have what i am assuming is a question that has been asked, but I did search and can't find anything. We have only ever stayed at HHR but RPR is actually a little cheaper for our dates. I have read a few things about privacy with the bathroom door. I don't understand what the door is like. It will be myself, my 15 yr old son and my parents in the room so privacy is necessary. Can someone give me a better idea what the door "issue" is all about? I would go with HHR if it is better for our group to feel comfortable. HELP! Thank you



It’s a sliding door, so it doesn’t give a complete seal like a swinging door when closed.  The door is slightly wider than the doorway, so there shouldn’t be any visible gaps if completely closed.


----------



## jack presley

There should be no issue with privacy. My last stay had me and four females in the room and we had no problems.


----------



## goofy4wdw2

jack presley said:


> There should be no issue with privacy. My last stay had me and four females in the room and we had no problems.


Did you use a rollaway bed or air mattress for the 5th person? Wondering the best option for space.


----------



## jack presley

goofy4wdw2 said:


> Did you use a rollaway bed or air mattress for the 5th person? Wondering the best option for space.


Yeah, we had the rollaway bed which an 8 year old slept in.

The rest of us were adults/teenagers but I never felt that we were squashed or in each other's way too much. Obviously at 'getting read to go out' time, there was a bit of chaos but nothing that we couldn't manage.


----------



## schumigirl

Angeliamc said:


> Hello!  I have what i am assuming is a question that has been asked, but I did search and can't find anything. We have only ever stayed at HHR but RPR is actually a little cheaper for our dates. I have read a few things about privacy with the bathroom door. I don't understand what the door is like. It will be myself, my 15 yr old son and my parents in the room so privacy is necessary. Can someone give me a better idea what the door "issue" is all about? I would go with HHR if it is better for our group to feel comfortable. HELP! Thank you



This is the picture of the door open. 

It is see through as in you can make out a vague shape, but nothing too personal if that was a concern. It slides over to close with no gaps but doesn't close the way a regular door closes.

Privacy isn't an issue for us, together 30 years so no surprises there , and even when our son is with us it`s fine. But, you can hear quite clearly. May be an issue of you were sharing a room with a non family member you weren't totally comfortable with.


----------



## schumigirl

doughcwjt said:


> We have decide to keep our reservation there.  I am just glad to know in advance!  So thank you again for the information!  We are excited to stay here!



Glad to hear it...…..

RPR is a fabulous hotel, and I know they`ll make sure this area is as nice a space to be in while the refurb is ongoing.


----------



## patster734

schumigirl said:


> This is the picture of the door open.
> 
> It is see through as in you can make out a vague shape, but nothing too personal if that was a concern. It slides over to close with no gaps but doesn't close the way a regular door closes.
> 
> Privacy isn't an issue for us, together 30 years so no surprises there , and even when our son is with us it`s fine. But, you can hear quite clearly. May be an issue of you were sharing a room with a non family member you weren't totally comfortable with.



That’s odd.  I remember the door on my visit being on the sink side.  But I might be thinking of Sapphire Falls.


----------



## macraven

_In Schumi's picture, that is the sink side you see a glimpse of._


----------



## patster734

macraven said:


> _In Schumi's picture, that is the sink side you see a glimpse of._



Yes, her picture has the door inside the bathroom, but the room I remember had the door on the outside.


----------



## schumigirl

patster734 said:


> Yes, her picture has the door inside the bathroom, but the room I remember had the door on the outside.



You’ve got me wondering now..........

I don’t think I have any pictures of a regular room at Sapphire to compare........we have only stayed in the Sapphire Suite where the door leads from the bedroom into main bathroom.


----------



## damo

patster734 said:


> Yes, her picture has the door inside the bathroom, but the room I remember had the door on the outside.



At RPR, I only recall the door going into the toilet/bath area except for last room we stayed at which was an accessible room and so the whole bathroom was contained by one door.  From the videos I've seen of Sapphire, their doors are between the sink and toilet/bath area as well.  The reason for this is to allow someone to be getting ready at the sink while someone else is showering or using the toilet.  Cabana Bay has doors outside the entire bath like Portofino.


----------



## macraven

_I think that is correct
When I had the tub, it was that set up with the door _


----------



## patster734

I watched my video of my RPR stay in May, and the sliding was inside of the bathroom.  Unfortunately, I didn’t have video of the bathroom during my SF stay in February, but I remember something falling off the sink area and blocking the door from fully opening.


----------



## Angeliamc

Thanks so much guys! The picture helped me "picture" what the door was all about. AND Schumigirl that is a great explanation of what to expect with the door. Again, you guys are the best!


----------



## schumigirl

Angeliamc said:


> Thanks so much guys! The picture helped me "picture" what the door was all about. AND Schumigirl that is a great explanation of what to expect with the door. Again, you guys are the best!



You are so welcome...…..

I hope you have the best time on your trip...…..


----------



## ruthies12

I have a question about Bell services- We are going to check in in time for the early entry and leave our luggage with bell services if our room isn't ready.  When we come back from the park, will they take our luggage up to the room for us or will we have to stop back and pick it up ourselves?  Will they take it up as soon as our room is ready while we are at the park or do we have to go back to the lobby when we return and request it to be taken up?


----------



## schumigirl

ruthies12 said:


> I have a question about Bell services- We are going to check in in time for the early entry and leave our luggage with bell services if our room isn't ready.  When we come back from the park, will they take our luggage up to the room for us or will we have to stop back and pick it up ourselves?  Will they take it up as soon as our room is ready while we are at the park or do we have to go back to the lobby when we return and request it to be taken up?




They usually take it up to the room as soon as it becomes available. 

If they are incredibly busy it could sometimes be that they may not have got around to it, depends how soon you come back. 

But, usually first chance they get it’ll be in your room.


----------



## Angeliamc

Thanks so much schumigirl!! We are so very excited!


----------



## macraven

_Once you are in your room, or receive the text your room is ready, call and request your luggage be brought to your room

In all my stays at rpr, I have never had my luggage delivered to my room automatically once the room was assigned unless I have contacted them after I received the text_


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _Once you are in your room, or receive the text your room is ready, call and request your luggage be brought to your room
> 
> In all my stays at rpr, I have never had my luggage delivered to my room automatically once the room was assigned unless I have contacted them after I received the text_



I guess friends have been extra lucky.........

They all said when they got back the luggage was in the room. So that isn’t standard?? 

We never use the service as we always arrive after 6pm usually........no jumping to the parks early for us........


----------



## Bethany10

So my DH just surprised me with a AmEx gift card for the trip (the card was for my birthday, the trip is a long awaited family bucket list item) can this be used to book the hotel? I know we can use it to pay for the hotel once booked but can we use it to actually book? I'm still kind of stunned, we've been putting away funds a little at a time to do this and unbeknownst to me he was REALLY putting away funds to make sure we can make it work. I'm now in a position to book the hotel which has me going wait, really?


----------



## macraven

_I book my room with a cc and pay for the stay with gift cards

No idea if Loews hotels allow using a gift card for the deposit 

Call the Loews/hotel and ask if it is allowed or possible _


----------



## Bethany10

macraven said:


> Call the Loews/hotel and ask if it is allowed or possible



Will do, and I'll report back. I'm still reeling over his "surprise", should have thought to call the hotel directly in the first place.


----------



## Bethany10

macraven said:


> I book my room with a cc and pay for the stay with gift cards



So I called and the answer is no on the deposit and I asked if we could pay the balance with a GC (after making the reservation with a CCd) and got a solid no on that as well. He said we need the credit card for incidentals. I said I want those turned off, and his response was we don't do that. As I know I've asked this question before here and have gotten a different response, I'm hoping this is a case of YMMV depending on the CM you're talking to.


----------



## georgina

Bethany10 said:


> So I called and the answer is no on the deposit and I asked if we could pay the balance with a GC (after making the reservation with a CCd) and got a solid no on that as well. He said we need the credit card for incidentals. I said I want those turned off, and his response was we don't do that. As I know I've asked this question before here and have gotten a different response, I'm hoping this is a case of YMMV depending on the CM you're talking to.



You can absolutely pay for the rest with a gift card. I haven't done it in advance of my arrival, but do it once I am there. I usually have a CC on file, but just don't make any room charges.


----------



## Bethany10

georgina said:


> I haven't done it in advance of my arrival, but do it once I am there.



Which may be the key difference.  

I hate the "incidental charges" business, basically the hotel gets to hold onto my money for days for no reason.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Bethany10 said:


> Which may be the key difference.
> 
> I hate the "incidental charges" business, basically the hotel gets to hold onto my money for days for no reason.



I don’t charge things back to my room so I typically tell them no charging privileges at check in and I’ve never had anything held, I have no problem pulling out my debit card or cc or cash sometimes also.

Also I thought during checkout online when putting a deposit it gave you the option of using a gift card?

Maybe that was Disney I seen, my current reservation was booked through a friend at RPR.


----------



## macraven

_My last 4 stays at rpr I have made the booking by phone and used a cc to pay the deposit 

And when I check into the hotel, I pay the room in full with UO gift cards
My room is totally prepaid in full in advance

They have asked for a cc on file in case there are incidental charges on room damage

I find this to be asked for whatever I stay when I pay my room in full at the time I check in

You were given incorrect info that gift cards are not accepted at the hotel

After I booked my reservation, I bought gift cards from UO for the amount that would be the remainder for the hotel bill

You received incorrect  info from the TM on the phone 

Don’t  worry
You are good using the gift card
_


----------



## jperrot1

We are checking in August 24-31 Royal Pacific Club Level.  We just received a welcome letter from club level notifying us about Club Level Lounge being refurbished and as such relocated in a private dining area in Islands Dining room.  As noted by previous posters, it does appear that the relocation of the club lounge will be very pleasant.  Thanks to everyone for their information on the disboards!  You are all such nice people, and me and my family appreciates you all!


----------



## schumigirl

jperrot1 said:


> We are checking in August 24-31 Royal Pacific Club Level.  We just received a welcome letter from club level notifying us about Club Level Lounge being refurbished and as such relocated in a private dining area in Islands Dining room.  As noted by previous posters, it does appear that the relocation of the club lounge will be very pleasant.  Thanks to everyone for their information on the disboards!  You are all such nice people, and me and my family appreciates you all!



Hope you have a wonderful stay..........


----------



## jperrot1

schumigirl said:


> Hope you have a wonderful stay..........


Thanks for your work keeping this thread so up to date and with great information.  I'll keep you posted so others know what to expect.


----------



## RKS03

macraven said:


> _Once you are in your room, or receive the text your room is ready, call and request your luggage be brought to your room
> 
> In all my stays at rpr, I have never had my luggage delivered to my room automatically once the room was assigned unless I have contacted them after I received the text_



Must you be in your room before requesting the luggage be delivered? How long does it take after request to get your stuff?

We would be at the parks all day and I’m thinking of sticking around for HHN while my wife takes our little kids back so trying to gauge how much trouble it would be for her to get our stored luggage.  Thanks.


----------



## macraven

_I’ve read some guests did not have the same experiences as I did with the luggage 

My luggage was only brought to my room after I received the text of room assignment 
I requested then to have it delivered to the room as I was in the park like I said in my above post 

I checked in at 9 and went to the park 
I received the text at 4 that day
(4 is official check in time)_


----------



## macraven

_RK503

You have the same question in the other thread/sticky 

Updated express info for hotels

Same answer as mine
_


----------



## RKS03

macraven said:


> _RK503
> 
> You have the same question in the other thread/sticky
> 
> Updated express info for hotels
> 
> Same answer as mine_



Thanks, yes I found the other thread


macraven said:


> _I’ve read some guests did not have the same experiences as I did with the luggage
> 
> My luggage was only brought to my room after I received the text of room assignment
> I requested then to have it delivered to the room as I was in the park like I said in my above post
> 
> I checked in at 9 and went to the park
> I received the text at 4 that day
> (4 is official check in time)_




Thanks for the help.


----------



## Cheesehead9

If anyone is onsite, could you post a picture of the August movie schedule?  We'll be there the final week of August.


----------



## maryj11

What type of rooms are located on the ground floor? Do they have any 2 queen water view rooms on 1st floor?


----------



## schumigirl

Cheesehead9 said:


> If anyone is onsite, could you post a picture of the August movie schedule?  We'll be there the final week of August.



Poolside movies stopped last September. 

They’re not shown at any of the resorts now.


----------



## schumigirl

maryj11 said:


> What type of rooms are located on the ground floor? Do they have any 2 queen water view rooms on 1st floor?



Ground floor will have 2 queen rooms. 

They may be classed as water view, but with the bamboo trees you wouldn’t have much of a view.


----------



## maryj11

schumigirl said:


> Ground floor will have 2 queen rooms.
> 
> They may be classed as water view, but with the bamboo trees you wouldn’t have much of a view.


Thank you. We are not really worried about the view but just want on ground floor.


----------



## schumigirl

maryj11 said:


> Thank you. We are not really worried about the view but just want on ground floor.



You’ll be fine then as they do have those rooms ground level.........


----------



## maryj11

schumigirl said:


> You’ll be fine then as they do have those rooms ground level.........


Do people usually get their room request ?


----------



## schumigirl

maryj11 said:


> Do people usually get their room request ?



Well, never any guarantees of course, but there are a lot of 2 queen rooms and I can’t imagine there are a lot of folks request the ground floor. 

Most seem to want a park or pool view.........just put your request in when you book or call the hotel after you book and put the request in.......


----------



## Cheesehead9

schumigirl said:


> Poolside movies stopped last September.
> 
> They’re not shown at any of the resorts now.



You've got to be kidding me.  What prompted that decision?  It's seriously enough to make me consider staying offsite.


----------



## schumigirl

Cheesehead9 said:


> You've got to be kidding me.  What prompted that decision?  It's seriously enough to make me consider staying offsite.



Nope, not kidding. It was an overnight thing. 

We walked into Club Lounge one afternoon during our September stay last year and they told us they couldn’t show movies anymore either in any of the Club Lounges or by the pool. 

We used to enjoy some of the pool movies, but we got used to not having them.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

I wonder if they are starting the movie showings again or if it was unfortunately just a RPR thing? I do know Despicable Me was playing poolside at Aventura last night.


----------



## schumigirl

DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> I wonder if they are starting the movie showings again or if it was unfortunately just a RPR thing? I do know Despicable Me was playing poolside at Aventura last night.



Good to hear if they do plan to start showing them again. But, it wasn’t just RPR that stopped showing them, it was all hotels. 

I do know they still weren’t showing them in July.


----------



## conandrob240

So, one of the biggest studios in the world doesn’t show MOVIES?!?! Lol


----------



## schumigirl

conandrob240 said:


> So, one of the biggest studios in the world doesn’t show MOVIES?!?! Lol



Well, the hotels are Loews not Universal hotels.

Would be alright if they came back, but I don’t stay at Loews hotels to watch a movie.........


----------



## conandrob240

schumigirl said:


> Well, the hotels are Loews not Universal hotels.
> 
> Would be alright if they came back, but I don’t stay at Loews hotels to watch a movie.........



They are Universal property hotels. It’s pretty ironic if they can’t show movies, no?


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

I always enjoyed relaxing by the pool while a movie played, not that I watched them always but enjoyed the ambiance and my kids enjoyed swimming!!!


----------



## schumigirl

conandrob240 said:


> They are Universal property hotels. It’s pretty ironic if they can’t show movies, no?



Still not owned by or affiliated with Universal.

Loews lease the land that's it...….


----------



## schumigirl

DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> I always enjoyed relaxing by the pool while a movie played, not that I watched them always but enjoyed the ambiance and my kids enjoyed swimming!!!



Yep, they were nice to have on...…..some movies we loved like Potter and Shrek, but there was a few kids movies before they stopped them we didn't have a clue what they were......lol.....talk about feeling old!!!

But, yes it was nice


----------



## jack presley

We always enjoyed them too. Well, I never actually watched them but the rest of the family did while I sat at the Bula Bar and enjoyed a beer or two in peace!


----------



## schumigirl

jack presley said:


> We always enjoyed them too. Well, I never actually watched them but the rest of the family did while I sat at the Bula Bar and enjoyed a beer or two in peace!



Lol.......there is always that too!!!


----------



## fely1st

Does anybody know if all rooms at RPH have walk in showers or are there still the old ones inside the bathtube. We have stayed  Club Level the last years which has a very nice shower but want to book a standard  room for our next trip. But my husband really hates showers with  a curtain (maybe it remembers him of the famous Psycho shower scene) so I want to make sure he won't be dissapointed. Thanks for answerIng my unusal question.


----------



## schumigirl

fely1st said:


> Does anybody know if all rooms at RPH have walk in showers or are there still the old ones inside the bathtube. We have stayed  Club Level the last years which has a very nice shower but want to book a standard  room for our next trip. But my husband really hates showers with  a curtain (maybe it remembers him of the famous Psycho shower scene) so I want to make sure he won't be dissapointed. Thanks for answerIng my unusal question.



Not an unusual question at all...…..

There are refurbed rooms with tubs in RP. 

When you make your reservation request a room with walk in shower only...…...


----------



## blueeyesrnc

Good morning. Made ressies for 1/17-1/20 RPR, std. So excited. When I was checking ressies through youfirst, I noticed an announcement stating that youfirst will be discontinued 12/6. I was wondering if anyone knew if that program was being replaced with something else? Thanks.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

blueeyesrnc said:


> Good morning. Made ressies for 1/17-1/20 RPR, std. So excited. When I was checking ressies through youfirst, I noticed an announcement stating that youfirst will be discontinued 12/6. I was wondering if anyone knew if that program was being replaced with something else? Thanks.



I got notice a while back that said they were working on a new program but haven’t seen or heard anything else since.


----------



## pbb&j

A few live updates. I checked into a club level room on Saturday, 8/17 for a week, and the lounge is still on the 7th floor until Thursday, 8/23.  I’ll try to post an update about what it’s like after the move.

Also, we cut through the pool tonight, and Men in Black was playing on a large”ish” screen. I asked in the lounge about a movie schedule, but they didn’t seem to have one, but something could play at sunset.


----------



## blueeyesrnc

DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> I got notice a while back that said they were working on a new program but haven’t seen or heard anything else since.



Thanks so much fo the info.


----------



## schumigirl

pbb&j said:


> A few live updates. I checked into a club level room on Saturday, 8/17 for a week, and the lounge is still on the 7th floor until Thursday, 8/23.  I’ll try to post an update about what it’s like after the move.
> 
> Also, we cut through the pool tonight, and Men in Black was playing on a large”ish” screen. I asked in the lounge about a movie schedule, but they didn’t seem to have one, but something could play at sunset.



Thanks!!!

I read yesterday from someone who got an email saying it was commencing on the 23rd! And will take 2 months, hopefully it won’t take the full 2 months........

Oh I hope they can start showing movies again!!!   We did kind of miss them.......

Hope you have a wonderful stay!!!


----------



## Cheesehead9

pbb&j said:


> Also, we cut through the pool tonight, and Men in Black was playing on a large”ish” screen. I asked in the lounge about a movie schedule, but they didn’t seem to have one, but something could play at sunset.



Sounds like poolside movies are back.  Please let us know if you continue to see movies playing or if you get word on whether they're back for sure.  Usually the movie schedule is posted near the entrance gate to the pool, near the towel/water stand.


----------



## schumigirl

Looks like pool movies are indeed coming back


----------



## pbb&j

Cheesehead9 said:


> Sounds like poolside movies are back.  Please let us know if you continue to see movies playing or if you get word on whether they're back for sure.  Usually the movie schedule is posted near the entrance gate to the pool, near the towel/water stand.


The movie schedule isn’t up yet, but a club staff member said that pool movies started up again, and knew what was scheduled for tonight (LEGO movie?). I’ll take a pic if the schedule is up before I leave.


----------



## jperrot1

pbb&j said:


> A few live updates. I checked into a club level room on Saturday, 8/17 for a week, and the lounge is still on the 7th floor until Thursday, 8/23.  I’ll try to post an update about what it’s like after the move.
> 
> Also, we cut through the pool tonight, and Men in Black was playing on a large”ish” screen. I asked in the lounge about a movie schedule, but they didn’t seem to have one, but something could play at sunset.


Thanks for the Club Level Lounge update.  We check in CL August 24th-31.  We are looking forward to your thoughts of the temporary CL Lounge, if you do get a chance to post before we get there.  I suspect from what I hear from people, Royal Pacific will have it set up nicely.  I will post how CL lounge is going during our stay.  Take care everyone.


----------



## schumigirl

jperrot1 said:


> Thanks for the Club Level Lounge update.  We check in CL August 24th-31.  We are looking forward to your thoughts of the temporary CL Lounge, if you do get a chance to post before we get there.  I suspect from what I hear from people, Royal Pacific will have it set up nicely.  I will post how CL lounge is going during our stay.  Take care everyone.



Look forward to hearing your thoughts!!


----------



## pbb&j

jperrot1 said:


> Thanks for the Club Level Lounge update.  We check in CL August 24th-31.  We are looking forward to your thoughts of the temporary CL Lounge, if you do get a chance to post before we get there.  I suspect from what I hear from people, Royal Pacific will have it set up nicely.  I will post how CL lounge is going during our stay.  Take care everyone.


Reporting back from the temporary lounge! It’s in a private room in the Islands dining room, next to the kitchen. Yesterday they asked to put a special sticker on your room key to gain access, and they’re checking it this morning. The food offerings are the same this morning, but scrambled eggs are a new addition.  The relaxation time with beer and wine is from 4-6 instead of 4:30-6:30. There is plenty of seating, but there are no windows, and it’s noisy because of the proximity to the restaurant and kitchen. It all feels a bit cramped. It’s less convenient to your room for sure, but closer for coming and going from outside I suppose. These are just my opinions, but it feels like the free breakfast room at any hotel, rather than a place to relax. That being said, it does not diminish my trip in any way! It’s just different, but the same wonderful staff are here!


----------



## jperrot1

pbb&j said:


> Reporting back from the temporary lounge! It’s in a private room in the Islands dining room, next to the kitchen. Yesterday they asked to put a special sticker on your room key to gain access, and they’re checking it this morning. The food offerings are the same this morning, but scrambled eggs are a new addition. There is plenty of seating, but there are no windows, and it’s noisy because of the proximity to the restaurant and kitchen. It all feels a bit cramped. It’s less convenient to your room for sure, but closer for coming and going from outside I suppose. These are just my opinions, but it feels like the free breakfast room at any hotel, rather than a place to relax. That being said, it does not diminish my trip in any way! It’s just different, but the same wonderful staff are here!


That's great to hear.  We arrive tomorrow.  That sounds fine to me, except for for cramped feeling.  Thanks for your posting of information.  I will still post my observations while we are there.  A great staff like the one at Royal Pacific makes all the difference.  We are excited.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

pbb&j said:


> Reporting back from the temporary lounge! It’s in a private room in the Islands dining room, next to the kitchen. Yesterday they asked to put a special sticker on your room key to gain access, and they’re checking it this morning. The food offerings are the same this morning, but scrambled eggs are a new addition.  The relaxation time with beer and wine is from 4-6 instead of 4:30-6:30. There is plenty of seating, but there are no windows, and it’s noisy because of the proximity to the restaurant and kitchen. It all feels a bit cramped. It’s less convenient to your room for sure, but closer for coming and going from outside I suppose. These are just my opinions, but it feels like the free breakfast room at any hotel, rather than a place to relax. That being said, it does not diminish my trip in any way! It’s just different, but the same wonderful staff are here!



Have you heard anything specific of what all they are doing in the lounge as far as a refurb?


----------



## schumigirl

DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Have you heard anything specific of what all they are doing in the lounge as far as a refurb?



The room will stay the same as far as shape goes, but it will have a new colour scheme. 

They will also have cold cabinets for cans and water which guests have been asking about for a long time.......they have taken in guest requests for this upgrade. 

From what we have been told, it sounds like it will be lovely when it’s done........


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

schumigirl said:


> The room will stay the same as far as shape goes, but it will have a new colour scheme.
> 
> They will also have cold cabinets for cans and water which guests have been asking about for a long time.......they have taken in guest requests for this upgrade.
> 
> From what we have been told, it sounds like it will be lovely when it’s done........



Thanks @schumigirl, I think you were the one that brought these details to us originally!!!

Your awesome!

Soda already chilled will be great!

I’m thinking more along the lines of the new rooms as far as colors and such or shall I say recently refurbished, I think the old lounge and furnishings reminds me of the older rooms.....

I’m so excited for our short trip in December but we maybe changing where we stay per the kids requests, I’m hoping not as I booked a JWS and made special arrangements along with that as a surprise for them and I can’t very well tell them to persuade them or it won’t be a surprise.....


----------



## schumigirl

DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Thanks @schumigirl, I think you were the one that brought these details to us originally!!!
> 
> Your awesome!
> 
> Soda already chilled will be great!
> 
> I’m thinking more along the lines of the new rooms as far as colors and such or shall I say recently refurbished, I think the old lounge and furnishings reminds me of the older rooms.....
> 
> I’m so excited for our short trip in December but we maybe changing where we stay per the kids requests, I’m hoping not as I booked a JWS and made special arrangements along with that as a surprise for them and I can’t very well tell them to persuade them or it won’t be a surprise.....



Aww thanks!! You`re too kind...…

I hope you do get to keep your surprise for them!!! 

They did mention colours and such, but it was very general. I think it`ll be a nice place to be when it`s done, more so than it was before...….I believe the staff will keep the same outfits though so they match Concierge downstairs...….which is a shame as it`s not the nicest or most flattering look particularly for the girls. 

It will be pretty I think.


----------



## jperrot1

We checked in Club Level Royal Pacific this morning.  Room wasn’t ready as it was 10:00am.  Front desk staff stated club floor is now in tower 1 on 7th floor because of where temporary lounge is now.  I will follow up when our room is ready and I confirm this information.  We did drop into the club lounge to check things out and get our bottles of water for the walk to the park.


----------



## LovePug

Thank-you for this thread. I am considering booking for next Thanksgiving week (2019). I have only done Universal once, years ago, and stayed in the Hard Rock. Researching again, now.


----------



## schumigirl

LovePug said:


> Thank-you for this thread. I am considering booking for next Thanksgiving week (2019). I have only done Universal once, years ago, and stayed in the Hard Rock. Researching again, now.



You wouldn’t regret staying at RPR this time around........

It has more of a resort feel about it, and is just about perfect for a break away.......we absolutely love it and can’t find anywhere else we’d rather be.......apart from the odd stay at Sapphire Falls.......

But, good luck researching.......there’s a lot of info out there........and anything we can do to help, ask away.......


----------



## jperrot1

Club Level guests are being assigned Tower 1, floor 7.  I suspect some are being assigned floor 6 as we have noticed some CL guests entering the elevator from there.  The lounge often feels like it will run out of seating but I have observed no one needing a seat.  It is smaller than the lounge being refurbished.  My family and I are very much enjoying the club level experience.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

jperrot1 said:


> Club Level guests are being assigned Tower 1, floor 7.  I suspect some are being assigned floor 6 as we have noticed some CL guests entering the elevator from there.  The lounge often feels like it will run out of seating but I have observed no one needing a seat.  It is smaller than the lounge being refurbished.  My family and I are very much enjoying the club level experience.



Makes sense, we had friends check in a day after we did that were assigned 6th floor in tower 3. We had originally asked for connecting rooms if at all possible, didn’t work out though funny thing though they were directly below us lol!


----------



## schumigirl

jperrot1 said:


> Club Level guests are being assigned Tower 1, floor 7.  I suspect some are being assigned floor 6 as we have noticed some CL guests entering the elevator from there.  The lounge often feels like it will run out of seating but I have observed no one needing a seat.  It is smaller than the lounge being refurbished.  My family and I are very much enjoying the club level experience.



Glad you’re enjoying it. Yes, it’s not a huge space down there, but seems to be working by all accounts.......

We’re still going to be in T3 with our usual room, doesn’t take long to get over.........but it’s good to hear you are happy with the experience.........



DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Makes sense, we had friends check in a day after we did that were assigned 6th floor in tower 3. We had originally asked for connecting rooms if at all possible, didn’t work out though funny thing though they were directly below us lol!



Lol........strange connecting rooms!! 

We much prefer the 6th floor so always get that. But, some don’t like it for some reason.


----------



## FeetOffTheTable

Hello everyone.  I am glad I found this post about the club level refurb as we are heading down in a few weeks.  I have to say im disappointed with this information, but hopefully it wont put too much of a damper on the trip.  The scrambled eggs are breakfast are a plus though.

We booked club because its an anniversary/ birthday trip, and we wanted something to make us feel special.  My three big pluses (other than the food/drink of course) were:
1) the close proximity to the room
2) a private area to relax and unwind
3) toys/ area for my 2 year old

It sounds like my first two perks are gone, but does anyone who is there have any feedback on if there is a children's area in the new temporary setup?

thanks in advance


----------



## Spintopbeach

Can anyone tell me if you ask for beer or wine anytime or is it strictly during appetizers?


----------



## jack presley

Spintopbeach said:


> Can anyone tell me if you ask for beer or wine anytime or is it strictly during appetizers?


Can I add to this question?

Is the time for beer strictly enforced (in other words is it 6:30 on the dot that they stop or is there a bit of leeway)? Also, can you take a beer back to your room?

And finally, what beers do they have?


----------



## schumigirl

Alcohol of any kind is strictly between the hours evening appetisers are served. Bottles are cleared at 6.30pm or as of now 6pm while refurb is on.

Yes, you can take some back to your room.

Pictures of beers in first post.


----------



## FeetOffTheTable

Ok so I know thee remodel of the club lounge while I am there is minor in the grand scheme of things, but I am a little disappointed about the location.  Before I bother with contacting the hotel, is there someone here more familiar with the hotel layout that can tell me if my room type (club level king) would have a comparable room closer to the temp lounge that I could request?


----------



## jperrot1

FeetOffTheTable said:


> Hello everyone.  I am glad I found this post about the club level refurb as we are heading down in a few weeks.  I have to say im disappointed with this information, but hopefully it wont put too much of a damper on the trip.  The scrambled eggs are breakfast are a plus though.
> 
> We booked club because its an anniversary/ birthday trip, and we wanted something to make us feel special.  My three big pluses (other than the food/drink of course) were:
> 1) the close proximity to the room
> 2) a private area to relax and unwind
> 3) toys/ area for my 2 year old
> 
> It sounds like my first two perks are gone, but does anyone who is there have any feedback on if there is a children's area in the new temporary setup?
> 
> thanks in advance





FeetOffTheTable said:


> Hello everyone.  I am glad I found this post about the club level refurb as we are heading down in a few weeks.  I have to say im disappointed with this information, but hopefully it wont put too much of a damper on the trip.  The scrambled eggs are breakfast are a plus though.
> 
> We booked club because its an anniversary/ birthday trip, and we wanted something to make us feel special.  My three big pluses (other than the food/drink of course) were:
> 1) the close proximity to the room
> 2) a private area to relax and unwind
> 3) toys/ area for my 2 year old
> 
> It sounds like my first two perks are gone, but does anyone who is there have any feedback on if there is a children's area in the new temporary setup?
> 
> thanks in advance


there is not a kid area.  I have been in the club lounge for the past hour and I can tell you, you will have a privateish place to go.  Hardly anyone in here the last hour.  They just began not good wine beer hour and only one other family is herd.  I know you are probably looking into hard rock and portions gay cl but I suggest keeping your royal Pacific cl reservations.  You will feel very special over here.  The co lounge is steps from tower 1 elevators, maybe 20 steps.  I am not a person to pretend something is good if it is not.  I suggest you keep those royal Pacific co reservations.  I t think you will be happy that you did. They have not run out of room as the space works.


----------



## schumigirl

jperrot1 said:


> there is not a kid area.  I have been in the club lounge for the past hour and I can tell you, you will have a privateish place to go.  Hardly anyone in here the last hour.  They just began not good wine beer hour and only one other family is herd.  I know you are probably looking into hard rock and portions gay cl but I suggest keeping your royal Pacific cl reservations.  You will feel very special over here.  The co lounge is steps from tower 1 elevators, maybe 20 steps.  I am not a person to pretend something is good if it is not.  I suggest you keep those royal Pacific co reservations.  I t think you will be happy that you did. They have not run out of room as the space works.



Thank you for your info!! It is appreciated........

I have heard from TM and guests there it does seem to be working.........hope you’re having a fun trip!!


----------



## JohnnyB2

Hi!  We just received our e-mail about the remodel, I've been reading about it on this forum so we knew the e-mail was coming. First of all we are huge Universal fans, and enjoy the RPR and usually stay there or the Hard Rock. Portifina is great but we enjoy walking to the parks and that walk is starting to get a little long for us. Anyway the only thing that bothers me about the remodel is I wish they would have informed us sooner. By the time I found out about it on these forums, I tried to book the Hard rock but their club was full for our dates. This is no way a game changer for us and we can't wait to be down there! A big THANKS to everyone who helps keep us informed on these Forums !!


----------



## schumigirl

JohnnyB2 said:


> Hi!  We just received our e-mail about the remodel, I've been reading about it on this forum so we knew the e-mail was coming. First of all we are huge Universal fans, and enjoy the RPR and usually stay there or the Hard Rock. Portifina is great but we enjoy walking to the parks and that walk is starting to get a little long for us. Anyway the only thing that bothers me about the remodel is I wish they would have informed us sooner. By the time I found out about it on these forums, I tried to book the Hard rock but their club was full for our dates. This is no way a game changer for us and we can't wait to be down there! A big THANKS to everyone who helps keep us informed on these Forums !!



I hope you still have a fabulous trip.........I’m sure it will be..........


----------



## jperrot1

JohnnyB2 said:


> Hi!  We just received our e-mail about the remodel, I've been reading about it on this forum so we knew the e-mail was coming. First of all we are huge Universal fans, and enjoy the RPR and usually stay there or the Hard Rock. Portifina is great but we enjoy walking to the parks and that walk is starting to get a little long for us. Anyway the only thing that bothers me about the remodel is I wish they would have informed us sooner. By the time I found out about it on these forums, I tried to book the Hard rock but their club was full for our dates. This is no way a game changer for us and we can't wait to be down there! A big THANKS to everyone who helps keep us informed on these Forums !!


i know how you feel.  We immediately looked into Hard Rock and Portofina Bay for Club Level availability for our dates with no availability so we kept our Royal Pacific Club Level reservations alone.  How happy I am that we did.  We are presently still at Royal Pacific in club level.  I can tell you the club level experience is really nice.  6 years ago we stayed here club level so I can compare the temporary lounge to the permanent one, but the experience is still very nice.  It has the special club level feeling, and nothing less.  The staff is doing a smooth job.  It just feels club level.  Period.  I haven't come across anyone that expressed any dissapointment.  Now,if you have any questions about the current CL setup just post.  Enjoy your vacation.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

jperrot1 said:


> i know how you feel.  We immediately looked into Hard Rock and Portofina Bay for Club Level availability for our dates with no availability so we kept our Royal Pacific Club Level reservations alone.  How happy I am that we did.  We are presently still at Royal Pacific in club level.  I can tell you the club level experience is really nice.  6 years ago we stayed here club level so I can compare the temporary lounge to the permanent one, but the experience is still very nice.  It has the special club level feeling, and nothing less.  The staff is doing a smooth job.  It just feels club level.  Period.  I haven't come across anyone that expressed any dissapointment.  Now,if you have any questions about the current CL setup just post.  Enjoy your vacation.



Are the offerings changed at all or does it seem as if the same as usual? 
Food options anyway.


----------



## FeetOffTheTable

jperrot1 said:


> there is not a kid area.  I have been in the club lounge for the past hour and I can tell you, you will have a privateish place to go.  Hardly anyone in here the last hour.  They just began not good wine beer hour and only one other family is herd.  I know you are probably looking into hard rock and portions gay cl but I suggest keeping your royal Pacific cl reservations.  You will feel very special over here.  The co lounge is steps from tower 1 elevators, maybe 20 steps.  I am not a person to pretend something is good if it is not.  I suggest you keep those royal Pacific co reservations.  I t think you will be happy that you did. They have not run out of room as the space works.





jperrot1 said:


> i know how you feel.  We immediately looked into Hard Rock and Portofina Bay for Club Level availability for our dates with no availability so we kept our Royal Pacific Club Level reservations alone.  How happy I am that we did.  We are presently still at Royal Pacific in club level.  I can tell you the club level experience is really nice.  6 years ago we stayed here club level so I can compare the temporary lounge to the permanent one, but the experience is still very nice.  It has the special club level feeling, and nothing less.  The staff is doing a smooth job.  It just feels club level.  Period.  I haven't come across anyone that expressed any dissapointment.  Now,if you have any questions about the current CL setup just post.  Enjoy your vacation.




Thank you so much for this, it has eased my mind a bit.  We have never done club level so I dont have anything to compare it to.  I just wanted that special /VIP feeling.  Im glad to hear you feel its good with the temporary set up as well!

As someone else asked, I would be curious to know if anything has changed regarding food offerings though, so let us know if youve noticed that!


----------



## jperrot1

Spintopbeach said:


> Can anyone tell me if you ask for beer or wine anytime or is it strictly during appetizers?


During appitzers only.  During the refurbishment 4:00-6:00pm.


----------



## jperrot1

FeetOffTheTable said:


> Thank you so much for this, it has eased my mind a bit.  We have never done club level so I dont have anything to compare it to.  I just wanted that special /VIP feeling.  Im glad to hear you feel its good with the temporary set up as well!
> 
> As someone else asked, I would be curious to know if anything has changed regarding food offerings though, so let us know if youve noticed that!


From what I have been told the daily scrambled eggs has been added. CL staff has been concerned with how the temporary lounge location would be received by guests and as a result have thought through everything they can to make things nice.  Knowing that you haven’t experienced club level makes me know without a doubt you are going to have the experience of a lifetime!  I am so very happy for you.  Have a great time.  BYW we are still here at Royal Pacific if you have other questions I will check later to see while we are still here.


----------



## jperrot1

schumigirl said:


> I hope you still have a fabulous trip.........I’m sure it will be..........


It has been outstanding.  CL staff makes this so awesome of an experience!


----------



## pbb&j

DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Are the offerings changed at all or does it seem as if the same as usual?
> Food options anyway.


We were only in the temporary location for 2 days after the move, but all of the food offerings were the same except that one morning there were scrambled eggs instead of hard boiled, and the next day they had biscuits and gravy.


----------



## schumigirl

jperrot1 said:


> It has been outstanding.  CL staff makes this so awesome of an experience!



So glad to hear that........

And thank you for the live updates........it’s been fabulous having up to date info from someone who is there right now.......we do appreciate it.........


----------



## jperrot1

schumigirl said:


> So glad to hear that........
> 
> And thank you for the live updates........it’s been fabulous having up to date info from someone who is there right now.......we do appreciate it.........


That means a lot coming from you, schumigirl.  You are one of the moderators that everyone very much looks up to.  You keep these boards in great shape and set a wonderful tone that others follow.  Your work here makes so many family and friends be able to plan a trip of a lifetime.  I will check the board periodically while I know the refurbishment is still going on to answer any questions that I can.


----------



## schumigirl

jperrot1 said:


> That means a lot coming from you, schumigirl.  You are one of the moderators that everyone very much looks up to.  You keep these boards in great shape and set a wonderful tone that others follow.  Your work here makes so many family and friends be able to plan a trip of a lifetime.  I will check the board periodically while I know the refurbishment is still going on to answer any questions that I can.



Oh I’m not a mod.........

But thank you for the lovely compliments.......I will take them.......

Macraven is the only mod on the Universal side and the stickies were created in the hope we helped as many people as possible........

These boards are excellent with helping folks with queries........we all try to help, and there’s usually someone who knows the answer if we don’t...........and you have been a big help with your info..........

Thank you........


----------



## bobafemme

We just came back from RPR. It was a very lackluster experience compared to our last stays.  The USB plugs did not work. All of them in the room. I used my phone & my daughters as alarms & plugged them into the USBs overnight. The alarms didn't go off as our batteries were completely drained & we woke from hall screams.  In the future, I will always check to make sure the charging symbol is on so it doesn't happen again--just very bummed that none of the USB worked (also tried turning on the lights to see if that was needed to activate the USBs--no).  Our other disappointing part RPR couldn't really control.  The fellow guests on out floor screamed & ran down the halls at all hours.  I woke up a little after midnight to a young child screaming and running. And there was an hour and half door slamming marathon.  I downloaded a free white noise app that helped. The water with lemons was also very sporadically available. It just wasn't as special as our previous stays.


----------



## schumigirl

bobafemme said:


> We just came back from RPR. It was a very lackluster experience compared to our last stays.  The USB plugs did not work. All of them in the room. I used my phone & my daughters as alarms & plugged them into the USBs overnight. The alarms didn't go off as our batteries were completely drained & we woke from hall screams.  In the future, I will always check to make sure the charging symbol is on so it doesn't happen again--just very bummed that none of the USB worked (also tried turning on the lights to see if that was needed to activate the USBs--no).  Our other disappointing part RPR couldn't really control.  The fellow guests on out floor screamed & ran down the halls at all hours.  I woke up a little after midnight to a young child screaming and running. And there was an hour and half door slamming marathon.  I downloaded a free white noise app that helped. The water with lemons was also very sporadically available. It just wasn't as special as our previous stays.



How quickly did they come and fix the usb plugs or did they move you rooms?? 

Aren’t some people so inconsiderate.........we have heard people shushing kids to keep quiet, but there are some that just don’t give others a thought. 

About 3 years ago we had a neighbor in the room next door who banged the door constantly, honestly it was constant for an hour, in and out, then in and out again around midnight.......we did eventually knock and ask them if they knew how loud it was.......not sure if they did or not but it stopped them banging it.


----------



## bobafemme

schumigirl said:


> How quickly did they come and fix the usb plugs or did they move you rooms??
> 
> Aren’t some people so inconsiderate.........we have heard people shushing kids to keep quiet, but there are some that just don’t give others a thought.
> 
> About 3 years ago we had a neighbor in the room next door who banged the door constantly, honestly it was constant for an hour, in and out, then in and out again around midnight.......we did eventually knock and ask them if they knew how loud it was.......not sure if they did or not but it stopped them banging it.



They never did fix the plug situation. The gal at the desk provided a thank you for the information, we'll share it with facilities kind of reply.  I wouldn't have wanted to move after our suitcases exploded all over the room.  For the noisy folk, I suggested when they upgrade rooms/doors they consider the flat latches for in-room security on the survey. They can be used to prop open a door.  That might curtail some of it.


----------



## schumigirl

bobafemme said:


> They never did fix the plug situation. The gal at the desk provided a thank you for the information, we'll share it with facilities kind of reply.  I wouldn't have wanted to move after our suitcases exploded all over the room.  For the noisy folk, I suggested when they upgrade rooms/doors they consider the flat latches for in-room security on the survey. They can be used to prop open a door.  That might curtail some of it.



I hope it was rectified for the next people. 

Good idea with the doors.......just need a solution for noisy people in corridors who think it’s ok to scream and shout very early hours and very late at night........


----------



## maryj11

I'm planning for next year. We have decided the RPR will be our choice! Now I'm trying to get idea of how much our room will be each night. I'm planning on getting us an AP and want to use it for the hotel discount. What my question is, has anyone gotten an AP rate for the 1st week in August last month on a standard room and how much was it per night?


----------



## mjhtvchick

maryj11 said:


> I'm planning for next year. We have decided the RPR will be our choice! Now I'm trying to get idea of how much our room will be each night. I'm planning on getting us an AP and want to use it for the hotel discount. What my question is, has anyone gotten an AP rate for the 1st week in August last month on a standard room and how much was it per night?



Have a look at this thread for AP rates - https://www.disboards.com/threads/official-2018-onsite-hotel-date-rate-thread.3660262/


----------



## maryj11

mjhtvchick said:


> Have a look at this thread for AP rates - https://www.disboards.com/threads/official-2018-onsite-hotel-date-rate-thread.3660262/


I seen one on there for toward the end of August. Would the price be the same for the beginning of August?


----------



## patster734

maryj11 said:


> I'm planning for next year. We have decided the RPR will be our choice! Now I'm trying to get idea of how much our room will be each night. I'm planning on getting us an AP and want to use it for the hotel discount. What my question is, has anyone gotten an AP rate for the 1st week in August last month on a standard room and how much was it per night?



If you’re there for a full week, check for the Stay More, Save More rate if it is available.  A 7 day SM/SM rate will probably be lower than the AP rate.


----------



## jperrot1

schumigirl said:


> Oh I’m not a mod.........
> 
> But thank you for the lovely compliments.......I will take them.......
> 
> Macraven is the only mod on the Universal side and the stickies were created in the hope we helped as many people as possible........
> 
> These boards are excellent with helping folks with queries........we all try to help, and there’s usually someone who knows the answer if we don’t...........and you have been a big help with your info..........
> 
> Thank you........


Thanks again so much for all your information, and answering questions, schumigirl!  I understand, now.  I am just so thankful to you and the moderator, Macraven.  The disboards helps all of us plan a greater vacation.  Thanks again.  I will continue to answer questions when I can on this board, if I think I can be helpful.


----------



## jeremy1002

Can I buy park tickets at RP?  What about FL res tickets and/or annual passes?  Thanks.


----------



## macraven

jeremy1002 said:


> Can I buy park tickets at RP?  What about FL res tickets and/or annual passes?  Thanks.


_Yes 
At the attraction desk in the lobby you can buy tickets

It is at the back of the building past the check in lobby
_


----------



## DMLAINI

Are there alarm clocks in the rooms?  How do you get your Universal tickets when you check into RPR?


----------



## macraven

DMLAINI said:


> Are there alarm clocks in the rooms?  How do you get your Universal tickets when you check into RPR?


_Did you prepay for tickets or order them online?
Or booked a package?

Did you choose kiosk pick up?_


----------



## DMLAINI

macraven said:


> _Did you prepay for tickets or order them online?
> Or booked a package?
> 
> Did you choose kiosk pick up?_


We booked a package


----------



## macraven

DMLAINI said:


> We booked a package



_You should receive the tickets when you check in since it is a package 

Front desk will usually issues all documents die packages _


----------



## amalone1013

Does anyone know what brand of coffee is supplied?


----------



## mjhtvchick

amalone1013 said:


> Does anyone know what brand of coffee is supplied?



I don't recall since we brought our own from home - but, really, it could change at any time.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

amalone1013 said:


> Does anyone know what brand of coffee is supplied?



I can’t remember the brand either, I will see if I can make it out in some photos I have.

We are not “big” coffee drinkers but we do enjoy a cup especially on an early park morning on a nice stroll over to the parks. The k cups provided we didn’t especially care for (everyone is different though) so we actually had gotten some from over at Starbucks.


----------



## amalone1013

DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> I can’t remember the brand either, I will see if I can make it out in some photos I have.
> 
> We are not “big” coffee drinkers but we do enjoy a cup especially on an early park morning on a nice stroll over to the parks. The k cups provided we didn’t especially care for (everyone is different though) so we actually had gotten some from over at Starbucks.


I'm a little picky, so I usually travel with the Starbucks VIA packets... but after our stay at RPR, we will move to a place with Starbucks coffee in the rooms, so I'll be covered there. Just trying to plan how many I'll need.


----------



## macraven

Loews French Roast

Tying to post pic of it 

I was not fond of it so brought my own
Dunkin Donuts Columbian


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Loews French Roast
> 
> Tying to post pic of it
> 
> I was not fond of it so brought my own
> Dunkin Donuts Columbian



There is a picture of the coffee in the first post, it may have to be enlarged it a little...…...but it`s there.


----------



## amalone1013

schumigirl said:


> There is a picture of the coffee in the first post, it may have to be enlarged it a little...…...but it`s there.


Oops! I feel very silly that I missed that, because no enlarging was necessary  Thanks!


----------



## schumigirl

amalone1013 said:


> Oops! I feel very silly that I missed that, because no enlarging was necessary  Thanks!



Don`t feel silly  ........it`s easy for me because I know its there......


----------



## patster734

I’m here now.  We arrived by Lift from Disney’s Boardwalk around 5PM.  Lift cost about $17.61 for the trip.

I just had pizza, wings, and beer from Jake’s American Bar.  Life is good.


----------



## amalone1013

patster734 said:


> I’m here now.  We arrived by Lift from Disney’s Boardwalk around 5PM.  Lift cost about $17.61 for the trip.
> 
> I just had pizza, wings, and beer from Jake’s American Bar.  Life is good.


I'm excited to eat at Jake's again  We leave in two days!


----------



## FeetOffTheTable

amalone1013 said:


> I'm excited to eat at Jake's again  We leave in two days!


 
We will see you there!  Check in Friday but heading that way earlier to get out of the way of Florence


----------



## macraven

The tomato donut soup
Is the first thing I get at Jakes 

It’s a tradition of mine

Light meal on arrival day


----------



## mjhtvchick

I have stayed at RPR twice now and still haven't eaten at Jake's!  

Just means I will have to plan another trip, I guess!


----------



## schumigirl

mjhtvchick said:


> I have stayed at RPR twice now and still haven't eaten at Jake's!
> 
> Just means I will have to plan another trip, I guess!



Oh Jakes is fabulous.........

Yep, another trip is a must for you ..........

Personal favourites are crawfish chowder, hot wings, pizza with added jalapeños (that might just be us of course) and chicken, prosciutto flatbread and sweet potato fries........and any cocktail they offer.........


----------



## schumigirl

patster734 said:


> I’m here now.  We arrived by Lift from Disney’s Boardwalk around 5PM.  Lift cost about $17.61 for the trip.
> 
> I just had pizza, wings, and beer from Jake’s American Bar.  Life is good.



Hopefully that’ll be us Thursday night..........


----------



## crostorfer

patster734 said:


> I’m here now.  We arrived by Lift from Disney’s Boardwalk around 5PM.  Lift cost about $17.61 for the trip.
> 
> I just had pizza, wings, and beer from Jake’s American Bar.  Life is good.



Doing the reverse next month, going from the RPR to the Boardwalk to finish our week! Glad to know what the Lyft rate is, thanks!


----------



## patster734

crostorfer said:


> Doing the reverse next month, going from the RPR to the Boardwalk to finish our week! Glad to know what the Lyft rate is, thanks!



You’re welcome.  And hopefully you get a Lyft discount.  We didn’t have one for BWI to RPR, but we did get one from RPR to MCO.


----------



## MrNevins

Just curious if anyone has pics of the temp Club Level area?  Not gonna lie we are very disappointed.  My 70 year old dad loves hanging out in the Club Lounge and when I read about all this I felt like cancelling.  I just talked to him about it on the phone.  We are going to be there over Fall Break the 6th through the 11th of October.  So if anyone is currently there, would love to see some pics or even get some info on how the remodel is going, highly doubt they will be done by the time we get there.  THanks!!


----------



## FeetOffTheTable

MrNevins said:


> Just curious if anyone has pics of the temp Club Level area?  Not gonna lie we are very disappointed.  My 70 year old dad loves hanging out in the Club Lounge and when I read about all this I felt like cancelling.  I just talked to him about it on the phone.  We are going to be there over Fall Break the 6th through the 11th of October.  So if anyone is currently there, would love to see some pics or even get some info on how the remodel is going, highly doubt they will be done by the time we get there.  THanks!!



I took some photos this morning, but they are apparently too large to upload so I’ll work on that for you.  I overheard yesterday that the renovation was meant to be 8 weeks and they are about halfway through.  I’ll do a more in depth review of it when we leave, but will say we have never done club level before so don’t have anything to compare it to.  We are just “eh” on the experience and unfortunately I think that has to do with the temporary lounge, but like I said nothing to compare it to.


----------



## MrNevins

FeetOffTheTable said:


> I took some photos this morning, but they are apparently too large to upload so I’ll work on that for you.  I overheard yesterday that the renovation was meant to be 8 weeks and they are about halfway through.  I’ll do a more in depth review of it when we leave, but will say we have never done club level before so don’t have anything to compare it to.  We are just “eh” on the experience and unfortunately I think that has to do with the temporary lounge, but like I said nothing to compare it to.


I appreciate that.  Thats what i am worried about is that we have stayed club level there several times and think we will be disappointed.  I booked this way back in March and have been looking forward to it and now are pretty down about it.  So yeah, if you can get those pics loaded it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## FeetOffTheTable

here is what the room itself looks like.  Basically a restaurant, no couches or places to relax.  My son has cried every time we go into the room, he doesn’t like it haha.  I think it’s because it’s like a restaurant and there isn’t anything for him to do.  We booked it expecting the kids area/tables/toys for him and as a result we don’t spend much time in the room since he isn’t entertained enough for us to do so





MrNevins said:


> I appreciate that.  Thats what i am worried about is that we have stayed club level there several times and think we will be disappointed.  I booked this way back in March and have been looking forward to it and now are pretty down about it.  So yeah, if you can get those pics loaded it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## MrNevins

FeetOffTheTable said:


> View attachment 352585 here is what the room itself looks like.  Basically a restaurant, no couches or places to relax.  My son has cried every time we go into the room, he doesn’t like it haha.  I think it’s because it’s like a restaurant and there isn’t anything for him to do.  We booked it expecting the kids area/tables/toys for him and as a result we don’t spend much time in the room since he isn’t entertained enough for us to do so


Hmmmmm......just the one TV?  Yeah that was something else we were interested in was watching some football games and the kids watching the movies they always show.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

FeetOffTheTable said:


> View attachment 352585 here is what the room itself looks like.  Basically a restaurant, no couches or places to relax.  My son has cried every time we go into the room, he doesn’t like it haha.  I think it’s because it’s like a restaurant and there isn’t anything for him to do.  We booked it expecting the kids area/tables/toys for him and as a result we don’t spend much time in the room since he isn’t entertained enough for us to do so



Wow that actually looks fairly decent for a temporary setup from what I can see!!!

The Royal Pacific is a lovely resort and they always do a wonderful job of taking care of their guests and trying to accommodate everyone!!


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

MrNevins said:


> Hmmmmm......just the one TV?  Yeah that was something else we were interested in was watching some football games and the kids watching the movies they always show.



NBC isn’t far at CityWalk, stroll on over there and watch some football on those Giant screens especially if the weather is decent!!!


----------



## schumigirl

DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Wow that actually looks fairly decent for a temporary setup from what I can see!!!
> 
> The Royal Pacific is a lovely resort and they always do a wonderful job of taking care of their guests and trying to accommodate everyone!!



It works just fine 

We have enjoyed it there this last week........it feels a little more like a restaurant than a lounge but folks are chillling out during the day just the same as the lounge. 

Staff are doing a good job and it is a nice space. We like it anyway


----------



## FeetOffTheTable

Are you here now schumigirl?!  This is our last night.  Say hi if you see us, I’m the blonde with the two year old.

I think the food is very good and the staff is really nice.  Some are better than others, but that’s the case with any place you go.  

Unfortunately it’s just not what we hoped. It’s not bad and as you said works great as a temporary solution and they are doing the best they can.  However the three big things we were hoping for (convenience to the room, a place to relax, and some things to entertain our son) just aren’t there.  I’m on the fence as to whether or not I would do it again, I think I’d need to try the actual lounge before I make that call  




schumigirl said:


> It works just fine
> 
> We have enjoyed it there this last week........it feels a little more like a restaurant than a lounge but folks are chillling out during the day just the same as the lounge.
> 
> Staff are doing a good job and it is a nice space. We like it anyway


----------



## FeetOffTheTable

MrNevins said:


> Hmmmmm......just the one TV?  Yeah that was something else we were interested in was watching some football games and the kids watching the movies they always show.


 Yes just one tv.  The first few days we were here they had on freeform playing Disney movies (which I found highly amusing).  On Sunday a woman did ask them to switch to football and they obliged.  Since then it seems to be on hgtv or something similar.  I’m sure they would change things again if we requested it.  But yea doesn’t work to have kids in an area watching their own thing while the parents watch football


----------



## schumigirl

FeetOffTheTable said:


> Are you here now schumigirl?!  This is our last night.  Say hi if you see us, I’m the blonde with the two year old.
> 
> I think the food is very good and the staff is really nice.  Some are better than others, but that’s the case with any place you go.
> 
> Unfortunately it’s just not what we hoped. It’s not bad and as you said works great as a temporary solution and they are doing the best they can.  However the three big things we were hoping for (convenience to the room, a place to relax, and some things to entertain our son) just aren’t there.  I’m on the fence as to whether or not I would do it again, I think I’d need to try the actual lounge before I make that call



Yes, we’re here till Oct 2nd........

We’re the couple always talking to staff.....lol.......

The real lounge is fabulous and I’d bet you’d be happier once that is fully functioning again.......they will be having a kids play area again.......and yep, more than one tv........

Will say hi if you’re in when we go down later........


----------



## MrNevins

schumigirl said:


> Yes, we’re here till Oct 2nd........
> 
> We’re the couple always talking to staff.....lol.......
> 
> The real lounge is fabulous and I’d bet you’d be happier once that is fully functioning again.......they will be having a kids play area again.......and yep, more than one tv........
> 
> Will say hi if you’re in when we go down later........


Have they given sort of a target date on how the refurb is coming or are they still giving the generic "2 months" response?


----------



## schumigirl

MrNevins said:


> Have they given sort of a target date on how the refurb is coming or are they still giving the generic "2 months" response?



They haven’t publicly released a completion and re opening date yet.


----------



## macraven

*Premier $$$$*

_Loews Portofino Bay Hotel

Hard Rock Hotel®_

*Loews Royal Pacific Resort
*

*Loews has regrouped the categories and Royal Pacifc Resort is now listed as a Premier hotel 





https://www.universalorlando.com/web/en/us/places-to-stay/on-site-hotels/compare-features/index.html


*


----------



## jack presley

So what's changed to bump it back up? 

Wasn't it originally on the same level as PBH and HRH but then downgraded (although still kept express pass)?


----------



## mjhtvchick

jack presley said:


> So what's changed to bump it back up?
> 
> Wasn't it originally on the same level as PBH and HRH but then downgraded (although still kept express pass)?



I don't think anything has changed - I think they probably put it back to a premier hotel as it was causing confusion among guests - it really should have never been moved to the preferred category.


----------



## macraven

_Since RPR has the water taxi, free unlimited ep for the guests, and on site sit down table service, it qualified to be in the same category with PBH and HRH is my thought._


----------



## patster734

I think part of the problem was that Sapphire Falls was listed as a sister resort to RPR, even though SF doesn’t have free EP.  It probably caused confusion to SF guests who expected free EP because RPR has it.


----------



## georgina

I may have asked this before, can't remember. Has anyone done the Thanksgiving buffet at Islands? i am wondering if I need to call to reserve a time.


----------



## macraven

_Make a reservation!

Don’t count on being a walk up _


----------



## georgina

Looks like I can reserve through Open Table, so that's what I'll do!  Got to get my son-in-law his traditional Thanksgiving meal.


----------



## jack presley

Not travelling till February so no immediate need for an answer, but has anyone ever had flowers delivered to RPR?

I've had other things delivered to the RPR but have had to pick them up from the business centre myself but I'd prefer them to be in the room when we come back in the evening, giving a nice surprise to my wife. In other hotels I've stayed in they've done this for me but just wondering if the RPR will?

Also, any recommendation of where to order from would be appreciated too!


----------



## jperrot1

DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Wow that actually looks fairly decent for a temporary setup from what I can see!!!
> 
> The Royal Pacific is a lovely resort and they always do a wonderful job of taking care of their guests and trying to accommodate everyone!!


I can confirm with above information.  It is very decent for a temporary Club Lounge location.  The staff is doing a great job.  I stayed club level here in the regular location a few years back, and in the temporary lounge back in August.  The experience is still very special.  If you have reservations for club level during the rehab, I would keep those reservations.  But that's my opinion, of course.  Both my wife and our 13 year old son felt the same as me.  You still get that special club level experience.  It's just a different location.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

jack presley said:


> Not travelling till February so no immediate need for an answer, but has anyone ever had flowers delivered to RPR?
> 
> I've had other things delivered to the RPR but have had to pick them up from the business centre myself but I'd prefer them to be in the room when we come back in the evening, giving a nice surprise to my wife. In other hotels I've stayed in they've done this for me but just wondering if the RPR will?
> 
> Also, any recommendation of where to order from would be appreciated too!



I have never ordered anything to be delivered to RPR, we have been given gift baskets and arrangements from RPR welcoming us back which were very lovely!!! I would call the hotel front desk or concierge and see what they would recommend and possibly simplify things for you!!! Oh the arrangements we received typically were after we went out for a while and arrived back, one evening they had put one together with a bunch of candies and goodies that were a big hit with my wife and I and the kids!!


My wife still uses the vases and baskets at home also, they are sentimental souvenirs to us.


----------



## mjhtvchick

jack presley said:


> Not travelling till February so no immediate need for an answer, but has anyone ever had flowers delivered to RPR?
> 
> I've had other things delivered to the RPR but have had to pick them up from the business centre myself but I'd prefer them to be in the room when we come back in the evening, giving a nice surprise to my wife. In other hotels I've stayed in they've done this for me but just wondering if the RPR will?
> 
> Also, any recommendation of where to order from would be appreciated too!




There are a number of in-room gifts you can order from concierge - Staying Universal maintains a great list - http://stayinguniversal.com/resorts/royal-pacific-resort/in-room-gifts-at-rpr/


----------



## jack presley

mjhtvchick said:


> There are a number of in-room gifts you can order from concierge - Staying Universal maintains a great list - http://stayinguniversal.com/resorts/royal-pacific-resort/in-room-gifts-at-rpr/


Thanks. I was aware of those but I'm 'old school' and am looking for the traditional bouquet of roses!


----------



## MrNevins

Its reopened!!!


----------



## disneyfreak33

I can concur, we just recieved an email stating the lounge will be reopen as of October 1st. We arrive October 5th so great timing!


----------



## schumigirl

MrNevins said:


> Its reopened!!!



Not quite yet........

Club Lounge is still in temporary location till Monday........few things still to finish off and get organised yet.......

It is going to be beautiful!!


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

schumigirl said:


> Not quite yet........
> 
> Club Lounge is still in temporary location till Monday........few things still to finish off and get organised yet.......
> 
> It is going to be beautiful!!



Hey @schumigirl you will still be there won’t you?

Looking forward to some wonderful photos from you and Tom!!!


----------



## schumigirl

DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Hey @schumigirl you will still be there won’t you?
> 
> Looking forward to some wonderful photos from you and Tom!!!


----------



## MrNevins

Just curious if they opened the lounge today as planned and if anyone got some good pics?


----------



## purple hippo

Yes the lounge is open again on the 7th floor.  It opened yesterday morning.  Apparently is opened a week ahead of time!  It's very nice looking but seems a bit too contemporary looking to us compared to the Polynesian feeling it used to have.  That's our opinion though.  It's the same layout as before just with an updated look.  Still nice to be in here.  DH and DD spent the morning in here just working on work/homework as it was quiet and enjoyed the extra space.  The fridges are a nice addition though for cold beverages.  I know Schumigirl took a bunch of pictures so I'm sure she will post them in the next few days.


----------



## MrNevins

purple hippo said:


> Yes the lounge is open again on the 7th floor.  It opened yesterday morning.  Apparently is opened a week ahead of time!  It's very nice looking but seems a bit too contemporary looking to us compared to the Polynesian feeling it used to have.  That's our opinion though.  It's the same layout as before just with an updated look.  Still nice to be in here.  DH and DD spent the morning in here just working on work/homework as it was quiet and enjoyed the extra space.  The fridges are a nice addition though for cold beverages.  I know Schumigirl took a bunch of pictures so I'm sure she will post them in the next few days.


Awesomeness.....thank you so much.  We get there this Saturday, so glad its opened back up!


----------



## Hootch

We are heading to Disney and Universal in June. What is a reasonable time in advance to book the Royal Pacific and be able to get a room?


----------



## MrNevins

Hootch said:


> We are heading to Disney and Universal in June. What is a reasonable time in advance to book the Royal Pacific and be able to get a room?


I would book fairly well in advance, especially for summer traveling when all kids are out of school.  If you are only doing a day or 2 at RP it may not be that bad to wait a bit, but if you are doing like a week it might be tough.  The problem is alotta people will book just one night to get 2 days of Fast Passes so stringing together a full week the longer you wait can get tough.  Like we are gonna be there this upcoming week, if you type a full week in right now its completely booked.  If you just do a day at at time then there are still several rooms available.  Just something to think about.


----------



## schumigirl

purple hippo said:


> Yes the lounge is open again on the 7th floor.  It opened yesterday morning.  Apparently is opened a week ahead of time!  It's very nice looking but seems a bit too contemporary looking to us compared to the Polynesian feeling it used to have.  That's our opinion though.  It's the same layout as before just with an updated look.  Still nice to be in here.  DH and DD spent the morning in here just working on work/homework as it was quiet and enjoyed the extra space.  The fridges are a nice addition though for cold beverages.  I know Schumigirl took a bunch of pictures so I'm sure she will post them in the next few days.



Yep, they had the date of Oct 6th to open, so they were ahead of schedule. 

I did take loads of pictures, well Tom did ........we were very privileged to be taken up by our friend for a viewing on TM preview day on Friday..........so lots of our pictures are full of balloons and not many people around. 

Will be interesting to see how they do the lobby as the refurb of that starts in February.........can’t wait to see how they theme that.


----------



## Hootch

MrNevins said:


> I would book fairly well in advance, especially for summer traveling when all kids are out of school.  If you are only doing a day or 2 at RP it may not be that bad to wait a bit, but if you are doing like a week it might be tough.  The problem is alotta people will book just one night to get 2 days of Fast Passes so stringing together a full week the longer you wait can get tough.  Like we are gonna be there this upcoming week, if you type a full week in right now its completely booked.  If you just do a day at at time then there are still several rooms available.  Just something to think about.



Thanks. We are doing two nights only


----------



## macraven

_I’m on 7th floor and wondered why rooms were full the other day

Ah, club now reopened!_


----------



## HuskieJohn

2 questions I need help with please!

With the rates recently released for my 3/2020 trip I am seeing that it would cost less to book 2 rooms at LRP rather than 1 suite at LPB for my party of 7.

Also I can earn AA points at $5 per $1 spent if I book thru the Loews Hotels website.  HOWEVER, on the Loews site they only say a benefit is 1hr early park entry with NO mention of the UEP...which is the reason for booking this throwaway room.  Both the Univ and Loews sites have the same exact pricing.

So my question is this just a case of missing info and I have nothing to worry about or is this a perk to booking thru the Universal site?


ALSO 
On the Loews site it has a button to click if you are an AAA member but it does not list a discount for the checkout.  What is up with this?


Thank you!


----------



## patster734

HuskieJohn said:


> 2 questions I need help with please!
> 
> With the rates recently released for my 3/2020 trip I am seeing that it would cost less to book 2 rooms at LRP rather than 1 suite at LPB for my party of 7.
> 
> Also I can earn AA points at $5 per $1 spent if I book thru the Loews Hotels website.  HOWEVER, on the Loews site they only say a benefit is 1hr early park entry with NO mention of the UEP...which is the reason for booking this throwaway room.  Both the Univ and Loews sites have the same exact pricing.
> 
> So my question is this just a case of missing info and I have nothing to worry about or is this a perk to booking thru the Universal site?
> 
> 
> ALSO
> On the Loews site it has a button to click if you are an AAA member but it does not list a discount for the checkout.  What is up with this?
> 
> 
> Thank you!



Unlimited Express is perk for PB, HR, and RP, and it doesn’t matter how the room was booked.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

HuskieJohn said:


> 2 questions I need help with please!
> 
> With the rates recently released for my 3/2020 trip I am seeing that it would cost less to book 2 rooms at LRP rather than 1 suite at LPB for my party of 7.
> 
> Also I can earn AA points at $5 per $1 spent if I book thru the Loews Hotels website.  HOWEVER, on the Loews site they only say a benefit is 1hr early park entry with NO mention of the UEP...which is the reason for booking this throwaway room.  Both the Univ and Loews sites have the same exact pricing.
> 
> So my question is this just a case of missing info and I have nothing to worry about or is this a perk to booking thru the Universal site?
> 
> 
> ALSO
> On the Loews site it has a button to click if you are an AAA member but it does not list a discount for the checkout.  What is up with this?
> 
> 
> Thank you!



@patster734 answered your question about EP. 


There may not be an offer available this far ahead with AAA, so maybe keep checking if something does come up you can always have the rate changed at least usually you can.


----------



## HuskieJohn

Thank you both.


----------



## maryj11

About what is the discount for RPR in August with an annual pass? Anyone have a price each night on what you paid with AP?


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

maryj11 said:


> About what is the discount for RPR in August with an annual pass? Anyone have a price each night on what you paid with AP?



What kind of room are you talking about? Standard, Club, Kids Suite?

There is a thread with rates, I believe it’s something like 2018 dates and rates Universal Orlando Hotels


----------



## jack presley

schumigirl said:


> Will be interesting to see how they do the lobby as the refurb of that starts in February.........can’t wait to see how they theme that.



Is this the main lobby? Any idea of what is happening? We’ll be there around then so curious to know if we’re going to be impacted much.


----------



## maryj11

DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> What kind of room are you talking about? Standard, Club, Kids Suite?
> 
> There is a thread with ratesD, I believe it’s something like 2018 dates and rates Universal Orlando Hotels


We want a standard with 2 queens. After I posted this question I remembered they had the rates thread . I really didn't see any rates at the beginning of August though, that's when we will be going.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

maryj11 said:


> We want a standard with 2 queens. After I posted this question I remembered they had the rates thread . I really didn't see any rates at the beginning of August though, that's when we will be going.




Standards were typically in the $179-$209 area I believe with AP that depends on what time of August early or later.


----------



## schumigirl

jack presley said:


> Is this the main lobby? Any idea of what is happening? We’ll be there around then so curious to know if we’re going to be impacted much.



Yes, main lobby is being revamped too. 

It’s going to be done in stages to lessen impact on guests.


----------



## SarahWeasley

Hi all! We had a great stay at RPR last weekend. (Only downside was that the amazing Bula Bar cocktail I last had in 2015 seemed to have disappeared from the menu  But somehow I survived with their remaining selection. I think my favorite was a frozen berry sangria?)

Also surprised myself with how much I enjoyed watching the middle 50% of Jumanji in the pool. I hadn't seen that movie in 20 years, but it's pretty good! The sangria might have helped.

Aaaaanyway, I'm lucky enough to be planning a return trip in the spring! Most likely the weekend of April 5. (I know, spring break season, but that's when we can go and I'm hoping it'll be survivable with Express Pass.) And I did upgrade to a seasonal Annual Pass, so it'd be great to benefit from the APH rate. But of course those aren't available yet.

I'm assuming I should go ahead and book our rooms ASAP at the lowest rate I can, and then keep checking when APH rates open up and book again if I see something cheaper, and then cancel my previous more expensive booking. Is that correct? (I always get kind of worried about having two reservations and cancelling one, like an employee will see that I'm still booked and think, "Wait, that's a mistake, Sarah Weasley cancelled her trip. I better delete this from the system." But I'm pretty sure that's really dumb since it's all computers now.) Thanks!


----------



## schumigirl

Tom and I were very privileged to be given a sneak preview and have access during the Team Member Preview day on the opening of the new Club Lounge. This was Friday 28th September and it opened officially to guests on Monday Oct 1st around 5 days early as Oct 6th was the planned opening.

Here are a few pictures we took when we were in there. It is very beautiful.

They are still waiting on blinds for the windows.


----------



## schumigirl

Here are a few images from breakfast and evening appetizer offerings on opening day.


----------



## schumigirl

SarahWeasley said:


> Hi all! We had a great stay at RPR last weekend. (Only downside was that the amazing Bula Bar cocktail I last had in 2015 seemed to have disappeared from the menu  But somehow I survived with their remaining selection. I think my favorite was a frozen berry sangria?)
> 
> Also surprised myself with how much I enjoyed watching the middle 50% of Jumanji in the pool. I hadn't seen that movie in 20 years, but it's pretty good! The sangria might have helped.
> 
> Aaaaanyway, I'm lucky enough to be planning a return trip in the spring! Most likely the weekend of April 5. (I know, spring break season, but that's when we can go and I'm hoping it'll be survivable with Express Pass.) And I did upgrade to a seasonal Annual Pass, so it'd be great to benefit from the APH rate. But of course those aren't available yet.
> 
> I'm assuming I should go ahead and book our rooms ASAP at the lowest rate I can, and then keep checking when APH rates open up and book again if I see something cheaper, and then cancel my previous more expensive booking. Is that correct? (I always get kind of worried about having two reservations and cancelling one, like an employee will see that I'm still booked and think, "Wait, that's a mistake, Sarah Weasley cancelled her trip. I better delete this from the system." But I'm pretty sure that's really dumb since it's all computers now.) Thanks!



You`re fine having two reservations...…

I would book as soon as you can and do as you planned......keep checking for rates and if they come down, call and have them applied to your reservation


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Thanks for the photos Carole and Tom!

The new lounge looks awesome, can’t wait to get back and check it out!!!


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

schumigirl said:


> Tom and I were very privileged to be given a sneak preview and have access during the Team Member Preview day on the opening of the new Club Lounge. This was Friday 28th September and it opened officially to guests on Monday Oct 1st around 5 days early as Oct 6th was the planned opening.
> 
> Here are a few pictures we took when we were in there. It is very beautiful.
> 
> They are still waiting on blinds for the windows.



Is it just me or does it seem they were able to put in significantly more seating, those new soda/beverage chillers are a great addition for sure!!!



Oh I don’t believe I’ve seen Cocoa Puffs there before, the kids love Cocoa Puffs!!!


----------



## fab1976

Forgive me if the answer to this is elsewhere in this thread! We are looking at booking club level in February for 3 nights. We won’t be arriving until almost midnight, will someone be there to welcome us to club level? Or is it just go to your room and then explore the lounge area the next morning? Really just curious about grabbing some cold drinks when we arrive and if that’s going to be possible from there


----------



## schumigirl

DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Is it just me or does it seem they were able to put in significantly more seating, those new soda/beverage chillers are a great addition for sure!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I don’t believe I’ve seen Cocoa Puffs there before, the kids love Cocoa Puffs!!!




On TM preview day there are bar type chairs in the middle of the floor in two places........there was supposed to be two large tables beside them. There was a delay with them. So, yes, there is going to be more seating in there and feels a lot more casual. 

The chiller cabinets are long overdue and a welcome addition for sure...........

I don’t eat cereal so never noticed what’s there and what isn’t........I’m not very observant at times....

But, the Lounge is lovely........we were so impressed with it..........


----------



## schumigirl

fab1976 said:


> Forgive me if the answer to this is elsewhere in this thread! We are looking at booking club level in February for 3 nights. We won’t be arriving until almost midnight, will someone be there to welcome us to club level? Or is it just go to your room and then explore the lounge area the next morning? Really just curious about grabbing some cold drinks when we arrive and if that’s going to be possible from there



When you check in the Club lounge will already have closed. 

Hours are from 7am till 9.30pm every day. 

Breakfast is 7 - 10am.

Afternoon snacks 12 - 3pm

Evening offerings 4.30 - 6.30pm 

Dessert hour 8 - 9pm.


----------



## jack presley

Thanks for posting the pics Shumigirl, the place looks amazing. Can't wait to go now!


----------



## martikus

Wow looks fantastic - thanks for sharing!  We always thought the tropical chairs were a bit big for the space.  The new seating looks a little easier to maneuver around.

Did they remove the pancake making machine in the morning?  My son will be disappointed if so as he's not a big bread/cereal kid.  That is the ONLY thing  I wish RPR had - a cafeteria type option- eggs/sausage in morning as we love everything else and the cafeteria at Cabana Bay is too far away.  But we'll make do.  But that pancake maker was great for our son.


----------



## schumigirl

martikus said:


> Wow looks fantastic - thanks for sharing!  We always thought the tropical chairs were a bit big for the space.  The new seating looks a little easier to maneuver around.
> 
> Did they remove the pancake making machine in the morning?  My son will be disappointed if so as he's not a big bread/cereal kid.  That is the ONLY thing  I wish RPR had - a cafeteria type option- eggs/sausage in morning as we love everything else and the cafeteria at Cabana Bay is too far away.  But we'll make do.  But that pancake maker was great for our son.



The pancake machine wasn’t there the days we were there but it was popular so maybe it’ll come back. 

Glad you like the lounge, it is lovely and yes, furniture fits better than before.


----------



## Shermanator

Hi, wife and I are staying club level the first week of Nov. How do I make sure we get a room on the 7th floor . Stayed there the last two years and were put on the 6th floor last and didn't like how far from the lounge we we're .  And to be greedy any help on how to get theme park view too ?


----------



## schumigirl

Shermanator said:


> Hi, wife and I are staying club level the first week of Nov. How do I make sure we get a room on the 7th floor . Stayed there the last two years and were put on the 6th floor last and didn't like how far from the lounge we we're .  And to be greedy any help on how to get theme park view too ?



Send the hotel an email or call and add the requests to your reservation. But, it is only a request. They are good at accommodating as best they can, sometimes it works sometimes it doesn’t. 

Most are put on 7th floor, we prefer 6th floor so always get that.


----------



## Shermanator

Thank you


----------



## MrNevins

We are here right now, something new i have noticed they ar doing a great job of locking the door and u must scan the lock to get in.  Last year they would leave the door open and you could tell people would ride the elevator up amd gointo the lounge for free.  A good example on a Saturday night last year you could barely move in the place there was so many people in there.  Tonight it was easy finding a spot.  Cracking down has obviously helped the paying customers.


----------



## jperrot1

schumigirl said:


> Tom and I were very privileged to be given a sneak preview and have access during the Team Member Preview day on the opening of the new Club Lounge. This was Friday 28th September and it opened officially to guests on Monday Oct 1st around 5 days early as Oct 6th was the planned opening.
> 
> Here are a few pictures we took when we were in there. It is very beautiful.
> 
> They are still waiting on blinds for the windows.
> Thanks for taking the time to take pictures for everyone to view.  The club lounge looks very nice!


----------



## Mysteryincorp

schumigirl said:


> Send the hotel an email or call and add the requests to your reservation. But, it is only a request. They are good at accommodating as best they can, sometimes it works sometimes it doesn’t.
> 
> Most are put on 7th floor, we prefer 6th floor so always get that.



Schumi, 
how far in advance would you recommend contacting the hotel to put In your request? I’m hoping to get the tower as close to the walking path as possible, I think tower one and I was wondering how far in advance should i make my request?


----------



## schumigirl

Mysteryincorp said:


> Schumi,
> how far in advance would you recommend contacting the hotel to put In your request? I’m hoping to get the tower as close to the walking path as possible, I think tower one and I was wondering how far in advance should i make my request?



As soon as you have your reservation I`d put the request in then. 

Also a week or so out I`d give them another call to check the request again. Rooms are assigned around 5/6 days out usually


----------



## jack presley

We never ask for a room, just turn up and go wherever they put us but this time we're doing the Club Room for the first time. Is there any recommendation people would make if we were to request a room location?


----------



## schumigirl

jack presley said:


> We never ask for a room, just turn up and go wherever they put us but this time we're doing the Club Room for the first time. Is there any recommendation people would make if we were to request a room location?



Our room is always on the 6th floor as we prefer that, most seem to prefer the 7th floor when Club. 

Some rooms will face the highway, but if you’d like a pool view put that in your reservation.


----------



## georgina

Thanks for the photos. I'm looking forward to our club level stay, just wish they would upgrade their beer selections .  I'll probably be sticking to wine and getting my beer from Jakes and Finnegans.


----------



## SarahWeasley

martikus said:


> Did they remove the pancake making machine in the morning?  My son will be disappointed if so as he's not a big bread/cereal kid.  That is the ONLY thing  I wish RPR had - a cafeteria type option- eggs/sausage in morning as we love everything else and the cafeteria at Cabana Bay is too far away.  But we'll make do.  But that pancake maker was great for our son.



I have no idea what’s in the Club Lounge, but FWIW there was a pancake machine in the Grab-And-Go breakfast setup off the lobby when we were there last week. (I think there might have been eggs, too? There were one or two hot breakfast things available but I don’t remember what exactly, we didn’t get them.)


----------



## Sue M

What kind of toiletries do they have in the rooms?  I looked at room pics and couldn’t tell. Do you like them?  I’d like to pack as little as possible in suitcase!  Is there body lotion too? 

Is there a toaster out for guests to use?  I saw post about Orchards having a microwave.

Also, I’m not sure one daughter is coming or not yet, so I booked room including her, for 3 adults (incurring sizeable) extra adult fee.
  Is it better to book for 2 adults, and if other daughter can come, is it possible to add her on at check in?  I have room only booked. The thing I’m afraid of is if she can’t come and in a few months have to change res from 3 to 2, would they cancel room and rebook at what the rate is at that time?  Possibly higher rate? Just because of change in occupancy? 

Thanks!


----------



## schumigirl

Sue M said:


> What kind of toiletries do they have in the rooms?  I looked at room pics and couldn’t tell. Do you like them?  I’d like to pack as little as possible in suitcase!  Is there body lotion too?
> 
> Is there a toaster out for guests to use?  I saw post about Orchards having a microwave.
> 
> Also, I’m not sure one daughter is coming or not yet, so I booked room including her, for 3 adults (incurring sizeable) extra adult fee.
> Is it better to book for 2 adults, and if other daughter can come, is it possible to add her on at check in?  I have room only booked. The thing I’m afraid of is if she can’t come and in a few months have to change res from 3 to 2, would they cancel room and rebook at what the rate is at that time?  Possibly higher rate? Just because of change in occupancy?
> 
> Thanks!



Yes, you can add your daughter at check in if you’re not sure she’s coming or not. 

It’s been a long time since I was in Orchids in the morning, but I think they have a toaster........

They have shampoo, conditioner, body wash and body lotion in the rooms. They are quite nice. I use the body wash but buy my own shampoo and conditioner. But I will use the ones supplied on occasion. 

Never use the body lotion as I have my own. But, products are fine to use.


----------



## Sue M

schumigirl said:


> Yes, you can add your daughter at check in if you’re not sure she’s coming or not.
> 
> It’s been a long time since I was in Orchids in the morning, but I think they have a toaster........
> 
> They have shampoo, conditioner, body wash and body lotion in the rooms. They are quite nice. I use the body wash but buy my own shampoo and conditioner. But I will use the ones supplied on occasion.
> 
> Never use the body lotion as I have my own. But, products are fine to use.


Thanks!  I loved the Portofino products. I prefer not to have to pack bottles of shampoo, conditioner & lotion if I don’t have to, to cut down on luggage weight!  I’m usually teetering on the edge as is!  

I just phoned to add my Lowe’s First # and asked about the extra person. She said changing occupancy doesn’t affect booking. I also added my room request of T3, high floor. 

So much great info on this thread. I’ve read the page 1 resort info. And pics are awesome.  Thanks for answering all my questions, plowing thru 95 pages is a challenge!


----------



## schumigirl

Sue M said:


> Thanks!  I loved the Portofino products. I prefer not to have to pack bottles of shampoo, conditioner & lotion if I don’t have to, to cut down on luggage weight!  I’m usually teetering on the edge as is!
> 
> I just phoned to add my Lowe’s First # and asked about the extra person. She said changing occupancy doesn’t affect booking. I also added my room request of T3, high floor.
> 
> So much great info on this thread. I’ve read the page 1 resort info. And pics are awesome.  Thanks for answering all my questions, plowing thru 95 pages is a challenge!



Lol.......I hear you on the luggage weight!!! We were just on the limit going out this trip!!! 

You are welcome........we are always glad to help......and yes, there’s a lot of pages to read through........


----------



## jack presley

There is a toaster in the Orchids Breakfast place. It's on elf those conveyor type ones (that normally takes 2 runs to brown a bagel....!!!!)


----------



## Sue M

jack presley said:


> There is a toaster in the Orchids Breakfast place. It's on elf those conveyor type ones (that normally takes 2 runs to brown a bagel....!!!!)


Thanks. I usually throw in a couple of bags of bagels in my luggage for breakfast in room. Or instant oatmeal.


----------



## schumigirl

Sign now on front desks for guest information.


----------



## Sue M

schumigirl said:


> Sign now on front desks for guest information.


Ugh. First WDW, now Universal. I hope housekeeping is considered the security check and no further intrusion is needed. However, when I’m in the room I always have the safety latch on. 
We just returned from WDW in Sept, the only one coming in room was housekeeping. We weren’t bothered while we were in room


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

schumigirl said:


> Sign now on front desks for guest information.




I’m totally all for this.....unfortunate in many ways, mainly for the reasons why they must do this, but I support this.


----------



## macraven

_Security checks are not an issue for me

I support Loews decision 

I’m a solo traveler and if I needed help and unable to call anyone, security checks would be valuable for me

Most hotels have them but don’t advertise they do

Loews is good to let all their guests know to expect them

Housekeeping is done daily here and I have never had an issue with them in my room to do their job when I am
out of the room._


----------



## schumigirl

DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> I’m totally all for this.....unfortunate in many ways, mainly for the reasons why they must do this, but I support this.



Absolutely........

I am fine with someone checking rooms every day. 

The room next to us had their still dreaming sign up for the whole time they stayed, around 5 nights. No housekeeping. So I would assume the room was checked at some point. 

I agree, I understand the reasons for this and have no objections.


----------



## Sue M

schumigirl said:


> Absolutely........
> 
> I am fine with someone checking rooms every day.
> 
> The room next to us had their still dreaming sign up for the whole time they stayed, around 5 nights. No housekeeping. So I would assume the room was checked at some point.
> 
> I agree, I understand the reasons for this and have no objections.


What are their reasons?  Is it because of Vegas?  Cause if that’s the reason, the security checks don’t do anything, unless they’re going to look in all your drawers, suitcases, bags etc to see if you have hidden weapons.
I like having housekeeping, so I’m fine with them coming in while I’m out!


----------



## macraven

_It’s a changing world we live in

People want to be safe when they travel and vacation 

Hotels and resort areas want our business and will make sure it is a safe stay all their guests

Hotel security will spread to all the major hotel companies and destination sites _


----------



## AngiTN

I saw this sign when we checked in last week. I wondered how new it was. Evidently very new. Interesting part is how many from the WDW side said they were staying at Universal because they didn't do these checks. Guess they'll have a surprise in store on their next trip. 

I think it's one of those things that is going to be more and more common. Never bothered me either way. I've never felt at risk or felt intruded on, with or without the checks.


----------



## Sue M

AngiTN said:


> I saw this sign when we checked in last week. I wondered how new it was. Evidently very new. Interesting part is how many from the WDW side said they were staying at Universal because they didn't do these checks. Guess they'll have a surprise in store on their next trip.
> 
> I think it's one of those things that is going to be more and more common. Never bothered me either way. I've never felt at risk or felt intruded on, with or without the checks.


Yes, it was a surprise to see this posted for Universal resorts. I was very worried about my last stay at WL in Sept. but turned out fine. I did have daily housekeeping, and nobody was pounding on my door demanding to enter at odd times or during my afternoon break. 
As I’ve said before these security checks don’t make me feel safe, IMO it’s just theatre. Security won’t know if you’re hiding weapons unless they are going thru your dresser draws or suitcases.  But I was happy it wasn’t an intrusive experience for me as others seem to have had.


----------



## georgina

well, it absolutely bothers me. Last time I was there they couldn't even knock on the door if I had the do not disturb sign out and now it's changed to this? My immediate response is unprintable. I don't have daily housekeeping and I don't like people in my room. It does NOTHING to enhance security.

I had 'security' try to walk in on me at Disney when I was not fully clothed and in bed. I will have to warn my kids to keep the latches on their doors at all times. It's a real bummer to think someone will be trying to walk in on us anytime, makes me feel less safe.

I wish I hadn’t read this thread late at night, now I’m too upset to sleep.


----------



## schumigirl

AngiTN said:


> I saw this sign when we checked in last week. I wondered how new it was. Evidently very new. Interesting part is how many from the WDW side said they were staying at Universal because they didn't do these checks. Guess they'll have a surprise in store on their next trip.
> 
> I think it's one of those things that is going to be more and more common. Never bothered me either way. I've never felt at risk or felt intruded on, with or without the checks.



Yep, they appeared during our stay in September, can’t remember exactly which day but we arrived Sept 13th, so sometime after that.

I do remember reading some of the comments about folks not staying at Disney and going to Universal, we knew this was coming at some point to Loews hotels.

Genuinely doesn’t bother me either. We always put the latch over whenever we are in the room anyway, so no one can immediately walk in on us. Not that it has ever happened to us.

Like it or not it’s here to stay I imagine.


----------



## schumigirl

georgina said:


> well, it absolutely bothers me. Last time I was there they couldn't even knock on the door if I had the do not disturb sign out and now it's changed to this? My immediate response is unprintable. I don't have daily housekeeping and I don't like people in my room. It does NOTHING to enhance security.
> 
> I had 'security' try to walk in on me at Disney when I was not fully clothed and in bed. I will have to warn my kids to keep the latches on their doors at all times. It's a real bummer to think someone will be trying to walk in on us anytime, makes me feel less safe.
> 
> I wish I hadn’t read this thread late at night, now I’m too upset to sleep.



They will knock though. They won’t just walk in on you......

I can see this bothers some people and I’m sorry for that.


----------



## macraven

_My guess is if housekeeping does enter to do your room daily, that would be the security check

I only mention this as for one day, I stayed in my room
Did not leave

Housekeeper came to make up the room while I was in it

They vacuumed, emptied trash, etc as I laid in one of the beds watching weather channel 

No other employee came to the room

I was there for 13 days and checked out Friday October 12

You can call the hotel or ask when you check in if having housekeeping done each day, is considered the safety check _


----------



## AngiTN

schumigirl said:


> Yep, they appeared during our stay in September, can’t remember exactly which day but we arrived Sept 13th, so sometime after that.
> 
> I do remember reading some of the comments about folks not staying at Disney and going to Universal, we knew this was coming at some point to Loews hotels.
> 
> Genuinely doesn’t bother me either. We always put the latch over whenever we are in the room anyway, so no one can immediately walk in on us. Not that it has ever happened to us.
> 
> *Like it or not it’s here to stay I imagine*.


And spread to all chains. While all hotel management at all chains have been able to enter at will, it's not a published thing and wasn't really done unless there was a reason. Now, they are putting folks on notice it's going to be done. Period. I don't expect them to go backward or for this to limit itself to a few chains.



Sue M said:


> What are their reasons?  Is it because of Vegas?  Cause if that’s the reason, the security checks don’t do anything, unless they’re going to look in all your drawers, suitcases, bags etc to see if you have hidden weapons.
> I like having housekeeping, so I’m fine with them coming in while I’m out!


Not just Vegas but that seems to be the straw that broke the camels proverbial back. Another thing this does, helps catch human traffickers. Or keep them from staying at these hotels. Because they have been proven to hole up in hotel rooms with their victims, keeping all hotel staff out. Hotels are playing a HUGE part in the movement to put a stop this, training their staff on signs to watch for, etc. Yes, for certain the odds are low this is happening at a Disney or Universal resort. But it could, a better chance than someone bringing weapons too.


----------



## bellarinah

I’m booking Royal Club Level 2 Queen Room for the first time. I’m wondering if all the club rooms are in the same building as the club lounge in T3. If not, maybe I need to request a room in the same building. This way it will be easier to grab breakfast each morning. Please help!


----------



## schumigirl

bellarinah said:


> I’m booking Royal Club Level 2 Queen Room for the first time. I’m wondering if all the club rooms are in the same building as the club lounge in T3. If not, maybe I need to request a room in the same building. This way it will be easier to grab breakfast each morning. Please help!



Most people Club Level are placed on the 7th floor T3 which is the same floor as the Club Lounge. 

Sometimes you can be placed on the 6th floor if they are busy, we always have the 6th floor as that is our preference.......takes moments to get up to 7. You can add a request you are on the 7th floor, but usually you just will be there automatically.


----------



## saskdw

schumigirl said:


> Yep, they appeared during our stay in September, can’t remember exactly which day but we arrived Sept 13th, so sometime after that.
> 
> I do remember reading some of the comments about folks not staying at Disney and going to Universal, we knew this was coming at some point to Loews hotels.
> 
> Genuinely doesn’t bother me either. We always put the latch over whenever we are in the room anyway, so no one can immediately walk in on us. Not that it has ever happened to us.
> 
> Like it or not it’s here to stay I imagine.



Oh wow!

This is not welcome news. We have sworn off Disney for these bogus security checks that accomplish nothing other than pleasing their legal staff. Royal Pacific did such an incredible job of respecting our privacy last time there, we were going to exclusively vacation there instead.

Now it looks like Orlando is no longer a vacation spot for us. 

I'm guessing the entire US may no longer be interested in our vacation business.

I'll be curious to see reports from guests as to how this policy is actually being implemented. Disney is doing a horrible job of it. Maybe RP can can implement in a way that shows more respect for their guests.


----------



## schumigirl

saskdw said:


> Oh wow!
> 
> This is not welcome news. We have sworn off Disney for these bogus security checks that accomplish nothing other than pleasing their legal staff. Royal Pacific did such an incredible job of respecting our privacy last time there, we were going to exclusively vacation there instead.
> 
> Now it looks like Orlando is no longer a vacation spot for us.
> 
> I'm guessing the entire US may no longer be interested in our vacation business.
> 
> I'll be curious to see reports from guests as to how this policy is actually being implemented. Disney is doing a horrible job of it. Maybe RP can can implement in a way that shows more respect for their guests.



We have housekeeping every day, so it didn’t impact us at all. 

I haven’t spoken to anyone who doesn’t have housekeeping yet, but will be asking around when we go back in December........

I do know they will knock, and not just let themselves in.


----------



## bellarinah

schumigirl said:


> Most people Club Level are placed on the 7th floor T3 which is the same floor as the Club Lounge.
> 
> Sometimes you can be placed on the 6th floor if they are busy, we always have the 6th floor as that is our preference.......takes moments to get up to 7. You can add a request you are on the 7th floor, but usually you just will be there automatically.


Thank you so much for your lightning fast and informative reply. I’m not picky about where my room would be. But I thought since we are in club level, we might as well be in the same building as the club lounge. So i’m a happy camper!!


----------



## saskdw

schumigirl said:


> We have housekeeping every day, so it didn’t impact us at all.
> 
> I haven’t spoken to anyone who doesn’t have housekeeping yet, but will be asking around when we go back in December........
> 
> I do know they will knock, and not just let themselves in.



When we started going to Orlando for a yearly December vacation it was 2 years at Disney and one year at Universal. Then in recent years it was one year and one year as we started to really enjoy the onsite perks at Universal. The security check intrusions at Disney made it an easy decision to just go to Universal. This is very disappointing.

Firstly, these checks don't actually doing anything for security. This is a liability thing that Disney's lawyers came out with to try to limit the law suit payouts if a Vegas type incident ever occurred.

Secondly, as a matter of principle I feel like when I'm spending $10k plus on a vacation my privacy should be respected. I don't feel like this is customer service.

Thirdly, and most important my wife has bad anxiety and is a very nervous person. It's quite common during our vacations that I go to the fitness center to work out in the mornings while she stays in the room and sleeps in. It would be a traumatic experience for her to have someone banging on the door demanding to be let in while I'm not there. Also if we are there for a mid afternoon nap I don't want to be disturbed. I don't feel like this is too much to ask for when on a vacation and spending good money at their resort.

Perhaps RP will do a better job with this policy than Disney. There's alot of reports at Disney of a CM banging on the door continually until someone answers or trying to enter rooms while people are sleeping or showering. This is completely unacceptable. If I treated my customers like this I wouldn't have any.

I'm not singling you out Carole, you're awesome! You just happen to be the bearer of the bad news. LOL


----------



## schumigirl

saskdw said:


> When we started going to Orlando for a yearly December vacation it was 2 years at Disney and one year at Universal. Then in recent years it was one year and one year as we started to really enjoy the onsite perks at Universal. The security check intrusions at Disney made it an easy decision to just go to Universal. This is very disappointing.
> 
> Firstly, these checks don't actually doing anything for security. This is a liability thing that Disney's lawyers came out with to try to limit the law suit payouts if a Vegas type incident ever occurred.
> 
> Secondly, as a matter of principle I feel like when I'm spending $10k plus on a vacation my privacy should be respected. I don't feel like this is customer service.
> 
> Thirdly, and most important my wife has bad anxiety and is a very nervous person. It's quite common during our vacations that I go to the fitness center to work out in the mornings while she stays in the room and sleeps in. It would be a traumatic experience for her to have someone banging on the door demanding to be let in while I'm not there. Also if we are there for a mid afternoon nap I don't want to be disturbed. I don't feel like this is too much to ask for when on a vacation and spending good money at their resort.
> 
> Perhaps RP will do a better job with this policy than Disney. There's alot of reports at Disney of a CM banging on the door continually until someone answers or trying to enter rooms while people are sleeping or showering. This is completely unacceptable. If I treated my customers like this I wouldn't have any.
> 
> I'm not singling you out Carole, you're awesome! You just happen to be the bearer of the bad news. LOL



Thanks........haven’t been callled awesome for a while.........


----------



## macraven

AngiTN said:


> And spread to all chains. While all hotel management at all chains have been able to enter at will, it's not a published thing and wasn't really done unless there was a reason. Now, they are putting folks on notice it's going to be done. Period. I don't expect them to go backward or for this to limit itself to a few chains.
> 
> 
> Not just Vegas but that seems to be the straw that broke the camels proverbial back. Another thing this does, helps catch human traffickers. Or keep them from staying at these hotels. Because they have been proven to hole up in hotel rooms with their victims, keeping all hotel staff out. Hotels are playing a HUGE part in the movement to put a stop this, training their staff on signs to watch for, etc. Yes, for certain the odds are low this is happening at a Disney or Universal resort. But it could, a better chance than someone bringing weapons too.




_Worth reading again what AngiTN posted_


----------



## Sue M

saskdw said:


> When we started going to Orlando for a yearly December vacation it was 2 years at Disney and one year at Universal. Then in recent years it was one year and one year as we started to really enjoy the onsite perks at Universal. The security check intrusions at Disney made it an easy decision to just go to Universal. This is very disappointing.
> 
> Firstly, these checks don't actually doing anything for security. This is a liability thing that Disney's lawyers came out with to try to limit the law suit payouts if a Vegas type incident ever occurred.
> 
> Secondly, as a matter of principle I feel like when I'm spending $10k plus on a vacation my privacy should be respected. I don't feel like this is customer service.
> 
> Thirdly, and most important my wife has bad anxiety and is a very nervous person. It's quite common during our vacations that I go to the fitness center to work out in the mornings while she stays in the room and sleeps in. It would be a traumatic experience for her to have someone banging on the door demanding to be let in while I'm not there. Also if we are there for a mid afternoon nap I don't want to be disturbed. I don't feel like this is too much to ask for when on a vacation and spending good money at their resort.
> 
> Perhaps RP will do a better job with this policy than Disney. There's alot of reports at Disney of a CM banging on the door continually until someone answers or trying to enter rooms while people are sleeping or showering. This is completely unacceptable. If I treated my customers like this I wouldn't have any.
> 
> I'm not singling you out Carole, you're awesome! You just happen to be the bearer of the bad news. LOL


For what it’s worth, I just returned from a WDW trip 9/11, our first one since new security check. We had been there last Dec, just before they started it. I was really worried.  We stayed at WL and I was never inconvenienced. We do have housekeeping, but on the days we were going to return early for mid day break I phoned to ask for housekeeping early. It was never a problem.  I always use door latch when I’m in my hotel room. No matter where I am.


----------



## schumigirl

Sue M said:


> For what it’s worth, I just returned from a WDW trip 9/11, our first one since new security check. We had been there last Dec, just before they started it. I was really worried.  We stayed at WL and I was never inconvenienced. We do have housekeeping, but on the days we were going to return early for mid day break I phoned to ask for housekeeping early. It was never a problem.  I always use door latch when I’m in my hotel room. No matter where I am.



Yep, we always have the latch over too when we are in the room. Habit. 

It`s been arranged for our housekeeper to come early in the morning as that's when we go out daily, suits us and they are in the room every day.


----------



## mastermind307

Planning a trip for June 2019 and the in-laws want to stay at a resort that includes the express pass.  It does make the most sense, as I've priced up staying at a different hotel and adding the express pass and it's more expensive that way.  I can't bring myself to book a room for over $400/night, but I know I need to soon. I've read about AP rates and that it's sometimes a good deal to upgrade to AP to be able to get an AP rate on the hotel.  Is there usually an AP rate that comes out for the first week of June?  If it has in the past, can anybody tell me what the rate was?  And how easy is it to switch from the seasonal rate to an AP rate? Will I need to cancel and rebook?  We'll be doing a room only stay and getting tickets elsewhere.  I've been to Disney 5 times since 2010, but we haven't been to Universal since 2002, so I'm at a loss when it comes to planning a Universal trip. Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## Sue M

How many days will you be there?  I’ve heard the Stay More Save More rate is fairly close to AP rate. I’d book with the SMSM rate room only now and keep watching for when AP rate comes out. If it’s cheaper, for room, and the additional cost of AP book the AP rate. You only need to produce AP on Check in. You don’t need it for booking. 
That’s what I’m doing. I booked SMSM rate, and glad I did. That rate for standard 2 queen room is no longer available. Since the resort doesn’t have balconies to sit out to enjoy the view, I don’t see the point of paying more for view for me.


----------



## mastermind307

Sue M said:


> How many days will you be there?  I’ve heard the Stay More Save More rate is fairly close to AP rate. I’d book with the SMSM rate room only now and keep watching for when AP rate comes out. If it’s cheaper, for room, and the additional cost of AP book the AP rate. You only need to produce AP on Check in. You don’t need it for booking.
> That’s what I’m doing. I booked SMSM rate, and glad I did. That rate for standard 2 queen room is no longer available. Since the resort doesn’t have balconies to sit out to enjoy the view, I don’t see the point of paying more for view for me.



Right now we're thinking 3 nights, Monday-Thursday, but I'm thinking about adding Sunday night as well.  The Stay More Save More rate option comes up when I add the 4th night, however, it is more than the seasonal rate.  I guess the room type I want to book at the seasonal rate isn't available for the Stay more rate.


----------



## macraven

_The smsm rate is available depending on the dates, for either 3 or 4 night bookings 
Rates are cheaper at the 7 night bookings

That is what I use and for the season I go, it is at the 35% discount

You can see the chart for each smsm season on the uo website 

June is a popular month so don’t know if seasonal rate or smsm is best 
My long yearly visit is end of September thru Columbus Day in October and use smsm 

Play with the numbers until you know which discount code suits you better 

If you do a 4 night stay, it will be relaxing and no rushing 

You could do split days at the parks, a day at Vbay and time at City Walk for early dinners 
It would not be a rushed vacation having 4 full days for UO_


----------



## Sue M

macraven said:


> _The smsm rate is available depending on the dates, for either 3 or 4 night bookings
> Rates are cheaper at the 7 night bookings
> 
> That is what I use and for the season I go, it is at the 35% discount
> 
> You can see the chart for each smsm season on the uo website
> 
> June is a popular month so don’t know if seasonal rate or smsm is best
> My long yearly visit is end of September thru Columbus Day in October and use smsm
> 
> Play with the numbers until you know which discount code suits you better
> 
> If you do a 4 night stay, it will be relaxing and no rushing
> 
> You could do split days at the parks, a day at Vbay and time at City Walk for early dinners
> It would not be a rushed vacation having 4 full days for UO_


Where do you find the seasonal rate chart?  I was looking but can’t find it.


----------



## Sue M

mastermind307 said:


> Right now we're thinking 3 nights, Monday-Thursday, but I'm thinking about adding Sunday night as well.  The Stay More Save More rate option comes up when I add the 4th night, however, it is more than the seasonal rate.  I guess the room type I want to book at the seasonal rate isn't available for the Stay more rate.


I had to play with dates to find the best rate. We did 3 park days last visit, and found it exhausting. IMO 3 days is rushed. At least for us. So if you can add a day, I would.  I suspect they only alot a certain # of rooms for the SMSM rate. I notice the rate I booked is no longer available, or maybe they just sold out of those rooms for late April/early May. Not sure, I’m not an expert on Universal.


----------



## prink022

schumigirl said:


> Sign now on front desks for guest information.



I am all for this. Obviously Vegas was heartbreaking, and I want to feel safe while I'm on vacation. I really don't understand why people would be surprised or upset by this as many hotels are following suit. Whether you believe it actually keeps you safe or not is on you, but this is one of those see something say something things.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Steamer Trunk pop up bar coming soon!


----------



## macraven

_Source?

We like to give credit when we learn these new seasonal perks _


----------



## macraven

_I did see it released through the Dis announcements blurbs but not sure of the original source _


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

macraven said:


> _Source?
> 
> We like to give credit when we learn these new seasonal perks _



Orlando Sentinel


----------



## chiisai

I’m going to be at RPR soon with my son for a quick getaway.  I was there for one night a while ago and really enjoyed sitting outside in the courtyard having breakfast.  I’m looking forward to it again; it was a highlight.

I’m also excited to try dinner at Jake’s and sushi at the sushi bar.  And now I’m going to have to try the cocktail from the steamer trunk!  My son will enjoy the pool, I’m sure.


----------



## Sue M

macraven said:


> _The smsm rate is available depending on the dates, for either 3 or 4 night bookings
> Rates are cheaper at the 7 night bookings
> 
> That is what I use and for the season I go, it is at the 35% discount
> 
> You can see the chart for each smsm season on the uo website
> 
> June is a popular month so don’t know if seasonal rate or smsm is best
> My long yearly visit is end of September thru Columbus Day in October and use smsm
> 
> Play with the numbers until you know which discount code suits you better
> 
> If you do a 4 night stay, it will be relaxing and no rushing
> 
> You could do split days at the parks, a day at Vbay and time at City Walk for early dinners
> It would not be a rushed vacation having 4 full days for UO_


Can you post the link for the chart for those (me lol) who can’t find that chart?


----------



## macraven

_I can’t using the phone but will later from my iMac _


----------



## Sue M

macraven said:


> _I can’t using the phone but will later from my iMac _


Thanks!


----------



## chiisai

I expect we’ll arrive a bit before noon Saturday.  We’re going to head over to IOA (it’s a pretty short walk!) and spend some time there before an early dinner at citywalk, then head to Stay and Scream at Finnegans. 

We’ll hit Stranger Things, possibly Poltergeist, a few zones and then rides and Diagon Alley. 

Any good late night munchies at RPR?


----------



## schumigirl

They do have the regular room service menu, but for HHN they have added these special treats.....


----------



## chiisai

schumigirl said:


> They do have the regular room service menu, but for HHN they have added these special treats.....




Oh yum!!!  Thank you!


----------



## mastermind307

I’m hoping that somebody can help me with some questions.  My family of 3 and my in-laws are planning a trip June 2-6.  Originally we were going to fly in on June 3, but then decided to fly in June 2 instead.  Since we won’t arrive until the evening on the 2nd we’re trying to save some money be either:

Booking 1 room at Royal Pacific for June 2, and then book 2 separate reservations for June 3-6.  I don’t want to book one room for 5 people for 4 nights because of the charge of having extra adults.  We can share a room for one night but wouldn’t want to share the whole time.   My question in this scenario is, how likely is it that one party would be able to stay in the same room the entire time as long as the room type booked is the same?  
Or would it be possible to book 1 room for 4 nights and just add the extra 2 adults at check in for the first night?

We also could stay at Canaba Bay in a family suite on June 2 and then move to Royal pacific on June 3.  We would have to go there and check in before going to the parks so we could get our express passes.  How difficult is it to switch resorts?  Will they move our luggage or do we have to do it?  What’s the easiest way to do this?

We are trying to save some money, but don’t want it it to be a huge hassle either.  We’re open to other suggestions.  I’m new to planning a universal vacation so any help I can get is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Sue M

When we arrived late, I booked a room across from Universal. We’ve stayed at The Doubletree (large rooms) and Fairfield Inn (small rooms but cheaper,). Both were very close to Universal. The hotel called us a Towncar service to move us. It was an SUV. You could also call Mears and request a taxi van (no additional cost) or Uber. It was very easy. 
Or book Cabana Bay family suite that night and call Uber or preferred transportation to move you and luggage early the next morning. Either is pretty easy. 
Sorry I don’t know about 5 fitting in an RPR room as the 2 queens only sleep 4.  The room size is a tad smaller than WL or AKL  and a touch larger than POFQ.  Maybe someone with more experience at RPR will know if a cot can be ordered.


----------



## schumigirl

You would need to talk to RPR about the room bookings........

I do know folks who have done similar haven’t been successful in keeping the same room.......but can’t help to ask.......

You can just add the two adults at check in........

5  can stay in the room, but yes there is a charge for the extra adults per night. Someone posted a picture of the cot bed down the side of one of the beds, it does fit but won’t leave a whole lot of room. And there is a charge for the cot too. 

You could avoid that charge by requesting blankets and pillows from Star Services.......and make a pallet on the floor if the child is small enough.......lots of folks do that. 

I think I’ve answered what you are asking......sorry if I’ve been a bit jumbled.......


----------



## mastermind307

Sue M said:


> When we arrived late, I booked a room across from Universal. We’ve stayed at The Doubletree (large rooms) and Fairfield Inn (small rooms but cheaper,). Both were very close to Universal. The hotel called us a Towncar service to move us. It was an SUV. You could also call Mears and request a taxi van (no additional cost) or Uber. It was very easy.
> Or book Cabana Bay family suite that night and call Uber or preferred transportation to move you and luggage early the next morning. Either is pretty easy.
> Sorry I don’t know about 5 fitting in an RPR room as the 2 queens only sleep 4.  The room size is a tad smaller than WL or AKL  and a touch larger than POFQ.  Maybe someone with more experience at RPR will know if a cot can be ordered.






schumigirl said:


> You would need to talk to RPR about the room bookings........
> 
> I do know folks who have done similar haven’t been successful in keeping the same room.......but can’t help to ask.......
> 
> You can just add the two adults at check in........
> 
> 5  can stay in the room, but yes there is a charge for the extra adults per night. Someone posted a picture of the cot bed down the side of one of the beds, it does fit but won’t leave a whole lot of room. And there is a charge for the cot too.
> 
> You could avoid that charge by requesting blankets and pillows from Star Services.......and make a pallet on the floor if the child is small enough.......lots of folks do that.
> 
> I think I’ve answered what you are asking......sorry if I’ve been a bit jumbled.......



I called today and found out that they won't transfer luggage between Cabana Bay and Royal Pacific.  So if we do that, we'll have to move our own luggage.  I'm not sure how much of a hassle that would be.  It doesn't look to be far between the hotels, does anybody know if there's a sidewalk or path that perhaps we could just walk over from Cabana Bay to Royal Pacific?  

Or I think I found the solution to keeping our room at Royal Pacific.  I called and the person said I could book 1 room for my family for 4 nights and book my in-laws for 3 nights.  Then at check in, we can add the in-laws to our room for the one night and only have to pay the extra adult fees for the one night. 
That seems like the simplest solution and would save us $187 each. This way we'd be able to keep the same room and we'd at least have a room if we wanted to take a break.  One thing that concerns me about switching resort is being "homeless" for a day because you never know when the room at the second resort will be ready. 
But staying at Cabana Bay could save us up to $302, so we could save an extra $115 by switching resorts.  I'm not sure hassling with moving our luggage and stuff is worth it or not.  I really wish they provided luggage transfer like another place does.  It would make my decision so much easier.


----------



## AngiTN

Personally, I'd need more savings than $115 to deal with the hassles of not only moving bags but having to get over there, check in and get the EP the next morning.


----------



## schumigirl

mastermind307 said:


> I called today and found out that they won't transfer luggage between Cabana Bay and Royal Pacific.  So if we do that, we'll have to move our own luggage.  I'm not sure how much of a hassle that would be.  It doesn't look to be far between the hotels, does anybody know if there's a sidewalk or path that perhaps we could just walk over from Cabana Bay to Royal Pacific?
> 
> Or I think I found the solution to keeping our room at Royal Pacific.  I called and the person said I could book 1 room for my family for 4 nights and book my in-laws for 3 nights.  Then at check in, we can add the in-laws to our room for the one night and only have to pay the extra adult fees for the one night.
> That seems like the simplest solution and would save us $187 each. This way we'd be able to keep the same room and we'd at least have a room if we wanted to take a break.  One thing that concerns me about switching resort is being "homeless" for a day because you never know when the room at the second resort will be ready.
> But staying at Cabana Bay could save us up to $302, so we could save an extra $115 by switching resorts.  I'm not sure hassling with moving our luggage and stuff is worth it or not.  I really wish they provided luggage transfer like another place does.  It would make my decision so much easier.



A cab wouldn't cost much.

They will move luggage between deluxe resorts, Cabana Bay isn't a deluxe resort.

You could walk over to Sapphire Falls from Cabana Bay.....there is an outdoor path that leads to RPR or there is an interior walk through the convention and ballroom areas. 

But, a cab would be so much simpler. If you do decide to go that route...….


----------



## mastermind307

I booked our rooms for Royal Pacific.  I have to admit that I'm disappointed on how difficult it will be to make payments.  I thought I'd make a couple of smaller payments so that when we check in we wouldn't have such a big amount to owe.  I'm not supposed to compare Disney and Universal (I'll get in trouble by my daughter and husband), but Disney sure makes it easier to book things and make payments online.  The Universal site leaves a lot to be desired.


----------



## macraven

_It is very easy to set up a payment plan and fax info and payments to the hotel

Why don’t you buy gift cards prior to your stay and use gc to put on your account when you check in?

I bought gc from uo earlier this year and applied them to my account when I checked in

Easy Peasy_


----------



## AngiTN

mastermind307 said:


> I booked our rooms for Royal Pacific.  I have to admit that I'm disappointed on how difficult it will be to make payments.  I thought I'd make a couple of smaller payments so that when we check in we wouldn't have such a big amount to owe.  I'm not supposed to compare Disney and Universal (I'll get in trouble by my daughter and husband), but *Disney sure makes it easier to book things and make payments online*.  The Universal site leaves a lot to be desired.


Actually, they don't if you book room only. Only packages get the online payment feature.


----------



## maryj11

AngiTN said:


> Actually, they don't if you book room only. Only packages get the online payment feature.


So if you book room only you cannot pay online?


----------



## AngiTN

maryj11 said:


> So if you book room only you cannot pay online?


Nope


----------



## mastermind307

macraven said:


> _It is very easy to set up a payment plan and fax info and payments to the hotel
> 
> Why don’t you buy gift cards prior to your stay and use gc to put on your account when you check in?
> 
> I bought gc from uo earlier this year and applied them to my account when I checked in
> 
> Easy Peasy_



I thought about this, but I've looked and can't seem to find any stores that sell Universal gift cards.  Where did you buy yours?



AngiTN said:


> Actually, they don't if you book room only. Only packages get the online payment feature.



Oh, I've never booked just a room only through Disney.  I like my Disney account where everything is linked and when I log into my account, I can see everything.  I made a Universal account and it doesn't show anything.


----------



## macraven

_I buy my UO gift cards two ways 

Either at the Kroger grocery stores or UO online link

This year I wanted specific pictures on the gift cards so called and bought some through direct call to a TM in the online order department _


----------



## mastermind307

macraven said:


> _I buy my UO gift cards two ways
> 
> Either at the Kroger grocery stores or UO online link
> 
> This year I wanted specific pictures on the gift cards so called and bought some through direct call to a TM in the online order department _



Thanks!  I actually looked at Kroger today and didn't see any.  But I did search and find where I can buy them online through the Universal site.  So at least I have that option.


----------



## Sue M

mastermind307 said:


> I booked our rooms for Royal Pacific.  I have to admit that I'm disappointed on how difficult it will be to make payments.  I thought I'd make a couple of smaller payments so that when we check in we wouldn't have such a big amount to owe.  I'm not supposed to compare Disney and Universal (I'll get in trouble by my daughter and husband), but Disney sure makes it easier to book things and make payments online.  The Universal site leaves a lot to be desired.


The lack of luggage transfer doesn’t bother me at all. I never use it at wdw if I split stay. I prefer getting a cab or Uber and transferring it myself so I know it’s there when I want it. 
For you I think you’ve hit on the best way, just adding the in-laws on to your room for first night. You’ll be squished, but for only 1 night. Seems easiest solution. 
I wish we could make monthly payments too. So without that option or ability to get Universal gift cards where I live, I’m dividing room cost by how many months I have before trip and put that away so I have it for vacay. Before I leave I’ll put that amount on my credit card.


----------



## macraven

mastermind307 said:


> Thanks!  I actually looked at Kroger today and didn't see any.  But I did search and find where I can buy them online through the Universal site.  So at least I have that option.



_Do not know if Kroger in Indiana sells UO gift cards

I live in Georgia and the Kroger near me does sell them _


----------



## Sue M

macraven said:


> _Do not know if Kroger in Indiana sells UO gift cards
> 
> I live in Georgia and the Kroger near me does sell them _



Any Canadians here?  I haven’t seen any Universal GCs locally.


----------



## Disney Addicted

Sue M said:


> Any Canadians here?  I haven’t seen any Universal GCs locally.



I am.  If you're asking about Universal GCs though I have never seen any my way.  I'm in Ontario, east of Toronto.  I've looked as we're going there next year.


----------



## andrniki

Sue M said:


> Any Canadians here?  I haven’t seen any Universal GCs locally.


None down here in Southwestern Ontario.


----------



## Sue M

Disney Addicted said:


> I am.  If you're asking about Universal GCs though I have never seen any my way.  I'm in Ontario, east of Toronto.  I've looked as we're going there next year.





andrniki said:


> None down here in Southwestern Ontario.



Thanks for your response I’m on the west coast  and haven’t seen any. Looks like only way is to go across the border and have a look.  Maybe on my next Trader Joe shop.


----------



## chiisai

Went to the bellhop bar last night, after a glass of wine already, so it was more of a curiousity purchase - for research, ha- I had about half of it and stopped as I wanted to feel good this morning (am lightweight). 

Below are a few pics, sorry not a great photographer!

The trunk bar is located right before the registers as you enter the orchid lounge area from the front of the lobby (so opposite side of the sushi bar).

It was open, but no one was around.  I picked up a menu from the bar and someone came over to help from the sushi bar. I decided to try one of the two cocktails.  I chose Jake’s Smoked Envy, which is I think Angel’s Envy Bourbon, bitters, orange slice, and a cherry (I can’t recall the exact cocktail recipe- will try to snag a picture of the menu tonight).  I like bourbon so this was lovely.  I might try the Lychee vodka cocktail tonight, this time no wine beforehand (maybe).

We sat in the Orchid lounge and it was lovely music and ambiance (we’d eaten dinner there, too- the sushi we had was very good; it was shrimp tempura and spicy tuna- not too adventurous, heh).

We didn’t see anyone else go to the bellhop bar while we were there 7:00 - 8:00pm. Since there weren’t servers nearby, people may not have realized you could get drinks there, but we were also there a bit early in the evening.


----------



## macraven

_Thanks for sharing !_


----------



## chiisai

Sorry, all- I didn’t make it back to the bellhop bar last night, ended up going to VIVO for dinner and then laying out on the green in front of the stage at city walk. 

Had breakfast at Islands again this morning; exceptional service there.  Heading out for a few more hours before catching a ride to the airport.


----------



## Sue M

FYI- for my dates late April/May I booked at $211/night for standard room @the SMSM rate. Then rate skyrocketed. Checked today and it’s back down to $211. RPH Resort.


----------



## PolyAddict

Looking to book for July 2019.  Do discounts generally come out like WDW resorts?


----------



## Sue M

PolyAddict said:


> Looking to book for July 2019.  Do discounts generally come out like WDW resorts?


I booked a few weeks ago on the Stay More Save More rate. But unlike WDW, Universal rates fluctuate more. I booked that rate, but kept on checking. The rate I booked disappeared and rate jumped up a significant amount, to Seasonal rate.  I checked today and it’s back down to same rate I booked at.


----------



## Martin Holder

So many interesting pages here to read. Wonder if you can help? We are staying at Royal Pacific but cannot see if they offer a buffet breakfast. Hard Rock has one so was wondering how far from the royal is hard rock or does anyone know if the Royal does a buffet breakfast? Thanks


----------



## schumigirl

Martin Holder said:


> So many interesting pages here to read. Wonder if you can help? We are staying at Royal Pacific but cannot see if they offer a buffet breakfast. Hard Rock has one so was wondering how far from the royal is hard rock or does anyone know if the Royal does a buffet breakfast? Thanks



Yes they do. 

It’s in Islands dining room and it is excellent.......


----------



## Martin Holder

schumigirl said:


> Yes they do.
> 
> It’s in Islands dining room and it is excellent.......


Thank you


----------



## patster734

schumigirl said:


> Yes they do.
> 
> It’s in Islands dining room and it is excellent.......



I’ve done the breakfast buffets at RPR, HRH, PBH, and SF, and Islands Dining is my favorite.  I like that the food is separated from the diners instead being surrounded by diners.  Also, because eating areas are in sections, it doesn’t feel like a cafeteria.


----------



## WDW dreaming

Thanks to the great job you guys do on these threads, I know that we can leave our luggage with bell services on check out day. However, does anyone know if there is a specific time by which we must retrieve our luggage? (Just wondering if it is permissible to pick it up after midnight in the off-chance we are off property, out late, etc.?)


----------



## macraven

_Should not be a problem

I checked my luggage out at 2:00 am when I was at rpr last month_


----------



## WDW dreaming

macraven said:


> _Should not be a problem
> 
> I checked my luggage out at 2:00 am when I was at rpr last month_



Great - thanks!


----------



## georgina

Got a welcome letter from the RPR Club staff welcoming us, letter still says the lounge in inside Islands dining room (oops!). I may suggest they update that when we are there. Also got a call from Islands DR confirming our Thanksgiving reservation. Getting close!


----------



## Mortlives

georgina said:


> Got a welcome letter from the RPR Club staff welcoming us, letter still says the lounge in inside Islands dining room (oops!). I may suggest they update that when we are there. Also got a call from Islands DR confirming our Thanksgiving reservation. Getting close!



If you don't mind my asking, what day do you arrive? I'm just wondering when I will get my letter.


----------



## schumigirl

Mortlives said:


> If you don't mind my asking, what day do you arrive? I'm just wondering when I will get my letter.



It`s usually around a week out from when you arrive you`ll get your email...….


----------



## georgina

Mortlives said:


> If you don't mind my asking, what day do you arrive? I'm just wondering when I will get my letter.



Yep, we arrive the 18th, letter arrived by email on the 11th.


----------



## BarbieSmith

Hi all!  Is there a map of the ROOM NUMBERS in each tower?  I would like to request close to walking path, and ask for a specific range of rooms, ie "even rooms between 1600 and 1648".  Thank you!!!


----------



## macraven

_It’s probably easier to call and have a request listed in your reservation 

Ask for the closest room to the walking path 
Tower 3 and 1 are the towers you would want

I would suggest you request any room that is close to the exit for the walking path _


----------



## papaof3

schumigirl said:


> *With all the recent changes to Universal hotels, we thought we should have a new updated thread for all sorts of information, questions or queries about the hotel.
> 
> We have many new visitors asking all sorts of things about their trip to this hotel and hopefully, will try and answer any questions you may have about anything to do with your stay at RPR. Whether it be about types of room choice, rates or views......ask away!
> 
> Any comments you have about your stay at Royal Pacific are also most welcome.
> 
> THERE IS NO RESORT FEE AT THIS HOTEL.
> 
> THE COST OF 1 NIGHTS STAY WILL BE TAKEN ON BOOKING AS YOUR DEPOSIT. BALANCE WILL BE PAID ON DEPARTURE.
> 
> IF YOU WISH TO PAY THE BALANCE BEFORE YOUR STAY, CONTACT THE HOTEL DIRECTLY.
> 
> 
> AS OF MAY 2018 THE CHARGE FOR A THIRD ADULT PER ROOM GOES UP TO $35 PER NIGHT. THIS EXTRA CHARGE IS FOR AGED 18 AND OVER. *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Loews Royal Pacific Resort
> 6300 Hollywood Way
> Orlando, FL 32819
> Reservations: 1-888-273-1311
> Phone: 407-503-3000
> Fax: 407-503-3010
> 
> 
> CHECK IN AND CANCELLATION POLICY
> 
> Guests must be 21 years of age to book a hotel room and provide proper identification upon check-in. There must be at least one person in the reserved room who is 21 years of age or older.
> Check in/Check Out
> Check-in at 4:00 PM
> Check-out at 11:00 AM
> Your Universal Express℠ Unlimited ride access (restrictions apply)** is valid from the time issued by the front desk until the Universal Orlando theme parks close, the day of your departure. Pre-registering is allowed at Loews Portofino Bay Hotel, Hard Rock Hotel, and Loews Royal Pacific Resort at Universal Orlando Resort the morning of your arrival date; you will be issued your Universal Express℠ Unlimited pass to use in the theme parks all day for Universal Express access, if needed.
> 
> There are 3 check out options: By Television, Express Check-out or Traditional Check out available at the Front Desk
> 
> Modification Policy
> Modifications to existing reservations are subject to availability at time of change.
> 
> Deposit Requirements
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *Equal to one night's room rate plus tax.*
> 
> *The credit card will be charged within 5 business days of the booking date.*
> 
> *Arrivals within 5 days of booking will have their credit card charged upon hotel check-in; full cancellation policies apply.*
> 
> *Acceptable forms of payment
> The following major credit cards may be accepted for deposits:
> 
> For reservation deposits, cash and traveler's checks are not accepted. *
> 
> 
> 
> *Discover/NOVUS*
> 
> *American Express*
> 
> *Visa*
> 
> *MasterCard*
> 
> *Diners Club*
> 
> *Japanese Credit Bureau (JCB)*
> 
> *Carte Blanche *
> *Once a guest arrives at Universal Orlando, all of the above forms of payment, plus cash and traveler's checks, UO gift cards, will be accepted for additional hotel charges.
> 
> Hotel Taxes
> Universal Orlando on-site hotels will include applicable taxes to be collected each night of a guest’s stay. These taxes are included as a percentage of the room charge.
> 
> Florida State Sales Tax 6.5%
> Orange County Occupancy Tax 6%
> 12.5% Total Tax
> 
> Cancellation Policy
> Days Prior to Stay:
> 6 days or more
> 0- 5 days prior
> Penalties:
> Full refund
> charged one night's room rate plus tax *
> 
> 
> * PLEASE NOTE: Deposits are forfeited if guest checks out of the hotel prior to the check-out date. *
> 
> 
> *
> PARKING CHARGES
> 
> 
> Overnight Guest Parking
> 
> Self parking: $24 plus tax per night, per vehicle
> Valet parking: $33 plus tax per night, per vehicle*
> 
> *Day Guest Parking
> 
> Self Parking – per day, per vehicle
> 5 minutes or less: Free
> 5 minutes to 30 minutes: $10 plus tax
> 30 minutes to 24 hours: $45 plus tax
> 
> Valet Parking: $34 plus tax per day, per vehicle
> 
> 
> A ONE NIGHT STAY INCLUDES 2 FULL DAYS PARKING. MAKE SURE YOU LEAVE BEFORE MIDNIGHT ON THE LAST DAY.
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *ONSITE CAR RENTAL:*
> 
> *As of April 16, 2018, Hertz will no longer have a rental stand onsite.*
> *They will be replaced by AVIS car rental*
> 
> 
> *
> 
> STAY MORE SAVE MORE......
> 
> Universal Orlando® Resort: THE LONGER YOU STAY, THE MORE YOU SAVE!
> 
> Save Up to 35%* when you stay 7 nights or longer at an on-site hotel.
> 
> Save throughout the year by choosing dates that best fit your travel plans—with THE BEST DAYS TO VACATION!
> 
> Loews Royal Pacific guests enjoy Free Universal ExpressSM Unlimited ride access^ so you can SKIP THE REGULAR THEME PARK LINES in both parks—a value of up to $89 per person, per day^^ (valid theme park admission required).
> *
> 
> *
> TRANSPORTATION SERVICES OFFERED
> 
> On-Site Transportation Complimentary resort wide transportation includes Water Taxis at our Premier or Preferred hotels, and Shuttle Buses at all Universal Orlando Resort on-site hotels. Waterways connect the Universal Orlando resort hotels to Universal Studios®, Universal CityWalk® and Islands of Adventure from our Premier or Preferred hotels. Each hotel is also within walking distance to Universal Studios, Universal's Islands of Adventure and CityWalk.
> 
> SeaWorld® & Wet 'n Wild® water park Transportation*
> Scheduled transportation to SeaWorld®, Wet 'n Wild® water park and Aquatica™ is provided via Super Star Shuttle with departures based on regular operating hours* (does not run continuously). Boarding passes for the Super Star Shuttle required and available at the Attraction Ticket Center located in the hotel lobby, one day in advance and up to 30 minutes prior to departure.
> *Not valid for Special Events or Groups.
> 
> Airport Transportation
> An airport shuttle service is available for hotel guests arriving into Orlando International Airport through Destination MCO. Visit the concierge desk for details. Fees apply.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Departure Point from Airport: Ground transportation area on lower level of airport.
> 
> 
> 
> Departure Point from Hotels: Porte Cochere of each hotel
> *
> *Hotel Dining Shuttle
> Complimentary shuttle service is provided for hotel guests traveling to each of the on-site hotel restaurants during limited hours.
> 
> 
> ONE QUESTION OFTEN ASKED.......DO WE GET UNLIMITED EXPRESS PASS HERE....
> 
> The answer is yes you do. It is valid from when you check in until park closing on your check out day.
> 
> Although check in is officially 4pm, you can check in as early as 6am. Your room may not be ready but if it isn't you can leave any bags you have securely with Bell Services located adjacent to check in.
> 
> When you check in you will be given room keys matching the amount of guests registered to the room on your reservation. This as of 2017 is your EP. You simply have your room key scanned as you enter the EP line either at the beginnng or further into the line depending on the ride.
> 
> The EP queue is a separate to queue to the regular one and waits are usually much less than normal queue. You will need to show this to TM on entering the queue.
> 
> You will need your room key if you are planning to take advantage of Early Entry offered to onsite resort guests. EE is one hour before regular guests are allowed in.
> 
> **EP is a perk of staying at one of the qualifying hotels. Where you buy your park tickets has nothing to do with this and doesn't affect EP in any way**
> *
> 
> *
> *
> 
> 
> *WILL CALL FOR ATTRACTION TICKETS*
> 
> 
> *Will Call is adjacent to check in desk area. A few steps away from check in, you will be able to pick up pre ordered tickets or purchase regular park tickets. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *There is also a Concierge desk here and car hire help.*
> 
> 
> *FOR THOSE WISHING TO ORDER GIFTS TO BE DELIVERED TO THEIR ROOM, INCLUDING CAKES........THIS IS THE LINK TO SEE WHAT IS AVAILABLE. *
> 
> https://d3opdn976v5yna.cloudfront.n...oom/rpr_star_service_amenity_catalog_2016.pdf
> 
> *
> 
> ONSITE RESTAURANTS
> 
> 
> There are many good choices at RPR for various sorts of dining.
> 
> 
> ISLANDS FOR BREAKFAST
> 
> This is a choice of either an all you can eat selection or you can order separately off the menu. Breakfast hours are Monday - Friday 7am till 11am and Saturday and Sunday are 7am till noon.
> 
> BREAKFAST MENU
> 
> https://d3opdn976v5yna.cloudfront.n...cms/pressroom/islands_breakfast_menu_2016.pdf*
> 
> *
> ORCHIDS LOUNGE BREAKFAST
> 
> Ideal for individually priced breakfast options for those who prefer the quicker option in the morning. Open from 6am till 11am Monday - Friday and 6am till noon Saturday/Sunday.
> 
> https://d3opdn976v5yna.cloudfront.net/1221620750/cms/pressroom/orchid_breakfast_menu.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> JAKE`S AMERICAN BAR
> 
> Jake`s is on the ground floor adjacent to Islands Dining room.....excellent food choices here and fabulous atmosphere. Open from 11am through 1.30am. Limited late night menu from 10pm. Live music can be heard here some nights.*
> 
> *FULL MENU
> 
> https://d3opdn976v5yna.cloudfront.n...cms/pressroom/jakes_fall_menu_dinner_2016.pdf*
> 
> *DESSERT MENU*
> 
> https://d3opdn976v5yna.cloudfront.n...om/jakes_falldessert_menu_2016_mtk_review.pdf
> 
> *KIDS MENU*
> 
> https://d3opdn976v5yna.cloudfront.n...essroom/lrpr_jakes_kids_menu_revised_2016.pdf
> 
> *LATE NIGHT MENU*
> 
> https://d3opdn976v5yna.cloudfront.net/AIDAJCS2SN24LOEZH2A44/cms/pressroom/jakes_late_night.pdf
> *
> 
> 
> ISLANDS DINING ROOM
> 
> Islands offers a variety of Asian cuisine with a twist.........open for dinner from 6pm till 10pm*
> 
> *DINNER MENU........
> 
> https://d3opdn976v5yna.cloudfront.n...ms/pressroom/island_dinner_menu_fall_2016.pdf*
> 
> *KIDS MENU*
> 
> https://d3opdn976v5yna.cloudfront.n...44/cms/pressroom/islands_kids_menu_dinner.pdf
> 
> *
> *
> *WOK EXPERIENCE*
> *
> https://d3opdn976v5yna.cloudfront.n...oom/islands_the_wok_experience_poster_web.pdf
> 
> 
> A special dining room just for kids featuring kiddie-size tables and chairs, flat screen TV playing cartoons, a Bali-style play area & fisher price toys!
> 
> Character dining is fantastic here. Interaction with characters is second to none. It will vary from night to night who you will see. It can be Scooby and Shaggy, Gru and Stuart the minion, Woody Woodpecker or The Simpsons. Have seen Shrek and Fiona too. Monday, Wednesday and Thursday are the nights at the moment for these characters. Usually from 6.45 till around 9.15.
> *
> 
> *
> BULA BAR.......
> 
> One of the best poolside bars there is!! Thank you macraven for the new link....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bula means "welcome" in Fijian, and you will love this casual poolside eatery, featuring tropical drinks, sandwiches, and our new *Loews American Classic items.
> 
> Hours of Operation
> Open daily
> Beverage Service 11am-until pool closing.
> Food Service Daily starting at 11am until one hour before pool closing.
> 
> 
> BULA BAR FOOD AND DRINK MENU*
> 
> https://d3opdn976v5yna.cloudfront.net/AIDAJCS2SN24LOEZH2A44/cms/pressroom/bula_menu.pdf
> *
> Also located poolside, is the Bula Ice Bar featuring variety of frozen treats, open seasonally
> *
> *BULA BAR DESSERT MENU*
> 
> *https://d3opdn976v5yna.cloudfront.net/AIDAJCS2SN24LOEZH2A44/cms/pressroom/ice_bar_ice_creampdf.pdf
> 
> Please note 18% gratuity will be automatically added to your bill. Staff will inform you of this charge.*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> ORCHIDS LOUNGE AND SUSHI RESTAURANT
> 
> Sushi Bar is open from 5pm nightly. Located in lobby area it has plenty of relaxing seating to either enjoy dinner or just sit and have a cocktail.
> 
> SUSHI MENU*
> 
> https://d3opdn976v5yna.cloudfront.n...A44/cms/pressroom/sushi_menu_update_42017.pdf
> 
> *BITES MENU*
> 
> https://d3opdn976v5yna.cloudfront.net/AIDAJCS2SN24LOEZH2A44/cms/pressroom/orchid_bites_menu_2.pdf
> 
> *COCKTAILS AND DRINKS MENU*
> 
> https://d3opdn976v5yna.cloudfront.n...essroom/orchid_beverage_menu_update_42017.pdf
> 
> 
> *DESSERT MENU*
> 
> https://d3opdn976v5yna.cloudfront.n...ressroom/orchid_dessert_menu_update_42017.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *WANTILAN** LUAU*
> 
> *Wantilan Luau Sit back and experience an evening of authentic Polynesian food and entertainment at the enchanting Wantilan Luau, a weekly Hawaiian dinner show featuring an all-you-can-eat buffet of Polynesian specialties, live Hawaiian music and traditional hula dancing. Hula and fire dancers delight the audience and entice a few to even learn the hula! *
> 
> *Click here for menu*
> 
> *Saturday nights year round! *
> 
> *Adults: $76** Priority Seating | $69** Regular Seating *
> *Children (ages 3 - 9): $40** Priority Seating | $35** Regular Seating *
> *(ages under 3 complimentary) *
> *Price includes gratuity, non-alcoholic beverages, wine, beer, and Mai Tais! *
> 
> *Reservations required. Call 407-503-DINE (3463) or reserve online. *
> *Registration begins at 5:30 pm. Seating begins at 6:00 pm. *
> 
> 
> *
> *
> *CLUB LOUNGE.............*
> *
> Located on the 7th floor of T3.*
> *Booked guests can use royalpacificconcierge@loewshotels.com*
> *for contacting staff *
> *
> Club Lounge is open from 7am till 9.30pm daily.
> 
> Coffee, tea, sodas and water are available all day.
> 
> Breakfast is served 7am till 10am daily..........offerings are varied and plentiful......toast, cereals, mini muffins, bagels, mini pastries, hot cinammon bun, oatmeal, boiled eggs, fresh fruit platter, assortment of cold meats including turkey, ham and continental style. Coffee, tea, juices and milk.
> 
> Afternoon snacks available 12-3.
> 
> Evening appetisers are served 4.30-6.30.
> 
> There is always one hot meal choice every evening......varies from chicken mac and cheese casserole, chicken and pasta, chili and fixins, Lemon or Orange Chicken with rice.
> 
> Lovely fresh salads are plentiful with house made dressings, fresh crudités, assorted cheeses with crackers, fruit plate and chips and dips or prawn crackers with sweet chilli sauce.
> 
> Beers and wine are complimentary during these two hours also. Selected spirits are on offer for $5 a measure.
> 
> Dessert hour is usually a selection of mini desserts and cookies served between 8 and 9pm.
> 
> There are two computers for your use and a printer. 3 large screen tv's.
> 
> Newspapers are available to read along with menus from various restaurants from onsite at Universal to restaurants around the Orlando area. There is also lots of info on local attractions too.
> 
> Staff in here are incredibly friendly and helpful with anything you may need assistance with and offer full Concierge service.
> 
> New and refurbed Club Lounge opened October 1st...…..*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Wine and beer are complimentary, however there is a $5 charge for hard liquor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AMENITIES
> 
> There are two shops onsite, one is set beside the pool which sells clothes and accessories as well as staples like suncream and ice cream! On level 3 there is a little shop that sells basic groceries, first aid items and gifts.
> 
> There are laundry rooms in each tower for convenience. Washers and dryers both take quarters and there is also a machine if you wish to pay by credit card.
> 
> 
> ATM Machines
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> located adjacent to the concierge services desk
> 
> *
> *
> CRIBS AND ROLLAWAYS
> 
> Cribs are complimentary. Rollaways are available through Star Service Hotline. The fee for rollaway is $25 per day, plus 12.5% sales tax. Available on a first come, first served basis. Only one rollaway is allowed per room.
> 
> MICROWAVES AND REFRIGERATORS
> 
> The fee for a Microwaves are $15 each per day, plus 12.5% sales tax. Available on a first come, first served basis. Only one Microwave is allowed per room and are available through Star Service Hotline. Fridges are now standard in all rooms with no charge.
> 
> Currency Exchange & Check cashing
> 
> Services available at the front desk of each hotel.
> 
> 
> LAUNDRY DRY CLEANING AND SPECIAL SERVICES
> 
> Our hotels provide a timely and efficient service based on the guest’s needs. Services include laundry, dry cleaning, quick pressing, and shoe shine service. If necessary, Express or Same Day Service can be requested. Hours of Operation: Available 9:00 AM to 6:00 PM; 7 days a week
> *
> *Self Service laundry rooms located at all three towers.*
> *Tower 1 & 2 have a self service laundry room located ouside the elevator on the ground floor.*
> *Tower 3 has the laundry room on the 2nd floor. (added 6/9/16)*
> 
> *STAR SERVICE
> 
> Call Star Service to request anything to make your stay more comfortable. Whether it's a special amenity or a tooth brush, just pick up the phone in your guest room to make a request.
> 
> WIRELESS INTERNET
> 
> Enjoy complimentary* wireless internet access in each guest room and most common areas of the hotel or upgrade to Premium Plus^ wireless internet access for optimal entertainment and business needs.
> 
> *Premium wireless access is complimentary for up to 4 devices per room for a 24-hour period 1pm to 1pm.
> ^Premium Plus wireless access is $14.95 for up to 8 devices per room and for a 24-hour period of 1pm to 1pm.
> 
> Safes are in all rooms and Safety deposit boxes are available behind front desk.
> 
> 
> POOL ACTIVITIES
> 
> Pool activities are varied and fun. Pool has a zero entry for safety. Each day there are a variety of entertainments set out including pool basketball, hula hoop contests, arts and crafts and much more.
> 
> Dive-In movies are shown most nights. Schedule is available.
> 
> Interactive water play area for children.
> 
> There are 2 hot tubs, beach volleyball court, Private Cabanas for rent. Included is a ceiling fan, phone, tv, a refrigerator with water, sodas and a fruit bowl. 407-503-3235 for cabana reservations.
> 
> On selected nights there is a Torch lighting ceremony by the pool, this a lot of fun and try and catch it if you can......usually around dusk.
> 
> Gymnasium. 5am till 10pm daily and complimentary to all guests staying within Loews hotels in Universal Orlando.
> 
> Small games room for kids.
> 
> 
> 
> LOEWS LOVE PETS
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> Pets are permitted with a $50 fee per night*.
> 
> No more than two pets may occupy any one guestroom
> 
> Guests with pets must be booked into a pet friendly room category (upon arrival if guest is reserved in a non-pet room they will be re-assigned to one)
> 
> Arrangements must be made with housekeeping for daily room cleaning
> 
> Dogs may be walked in designated areas only
> 
> If the dog’s behavior results in complaints by other guests, the owner may be asked to board the dog in an outside shelter
> 
> Pets are not allowed in the pool/lounge or restaurant areas
> 
> Pet friendly rooms include:
> Loews Portofino Bay Hotel: Garden View & Bay View rooms only.
> Hard Rock Hotel: Garden View rooms only.
> Loews Royal Pacific Resort: Standard rooms only.
> 
> 
> Club rooms do not participate in the program
> 
> Your pet(s) should have all recommended vaccinations currently up-to-date, and you agree to obtain and provide current records from a licensed veterinarian regarding your pets should Loews Hotels request this information at any time.
> 
> *
> *
> . Click here for the complete Loews Loves Pets Policy.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> UPDATED JURASSIC WORLD ROOMS INFO
> 
> 
> http://universal.wdwinfo.com/resorts/royal-pacific-resort/accommodations-royal-pacific-resort/jurassic-world-kids-suites-will-make-adults-jealous/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed:+disney-updates+(Disney+Updates+-+wdwinfo.com)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AVAILABLE ROOMS AND SIZES.............
> 
> https://www.universalorlando.com/Hotels/Loews-Royal-Pacific-Resort/Accommodations.aspx*
> 
> 
> *
> At a glance you have standard 2 Queen room and Standard 2 queen water view....both these rooms are 335 square feet. These rooms can hold 5 people. You can order a rollaway at a cost of $25 or bring  a blow up bed. Star services will bring you bedding to make this up at no extra charge.
> 
> **THESE ROOMS WILL TAKE A TWIN AIR MATTRESS FOR A FIFTH PERSON**
> 
> Just a couple of pictures of an updated double room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> *
> *PRESIDENTIAL SUITE*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Standard King room again has 335 Square feet.*
> 
> *King Suite has 670 square feet.......features a living room with pull out sofa bed and separate bedroom with king sized bed.* * TV in both rooms.*
> 
> *Jurassic Park Kids suite has 670 square feet too. Standard King bed for adults and a separate room for the kids. The kids room does not open into hallway, only parents room. Link to info on JP suite below........
> 
> https://www.universalorlando.com/Hotels/Loews-Royal-Pacific-Resort/Accommodations/Luxury-Suites.aspx
> *
> 
> 
> *MAXIMUM OCCUPANCY PER GUEST ROOM*
> 
> *
> King Rooms - up to 3 guests* (rollaway rental needed for 3rd person)
> 
> Two Queen Rooms - up to 5 guests* (rollaway rental needed for 5th person)
> 
> * Maximum occupancies may require a rollaway at $25 per day. Only one rollaway is allowed per room. King Rooms have bedding for 2, requires rollaway for 3. Double Queen have bedding for 4, requires rollaway for 5. Available on a first come first serve basis. Additional charges apply for more than 2 adults guests per room.
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *Hospitality Suite. 1005 square feet. This room is lovely!! It has a fairly good sized living room with pull out sofa, large tv, comfy chairs and a large dining area with a conference table that will seat 8. Kitchen area has fridge freezer, microwave and sink area. Separate shower room in this too which makes it ideal for larger families that have added this to an attached room.*
> 
> *There is also a Presidential Suite which has 1,340 square feet. Has living area, large dining area, conference area, separate study area, refrigerator with sink, and one and a half bathrooms. Master bedroom has king bed.
> 
> All rooms have 40" tv, small fridge and coffee maker.
> 
> All floors have an ice machine.
> 
> Will hold off showing more room pictures until we get more updated ones. There are plenty of older pics on file .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





macraven said:


> _It’s probably easier to call and have a request listed in your reservation
> 
> Ask for the closest room to the walking path
> Tower 3 and 1 are the towers you would want
> 
> I would suggest you request any room that is close to the exit for the walking path _


----------



## papaof3

Club level rooms. Is there any credit card or program that gives free upgrade to club level if you book a standard room? Like Hilton or Hyatt? I know this is a Loews hotel.


----------



## macraven

papaof3 said:


> Club level rooms. Is there any credit card or program that gives free upgrade to club level if you book a standard room? Like Hilton or Hyatt? I know this is a Loews hotel.


_It would be great if Loews had a program like that but sadly they do not 

As of December 6 or 7, the Loews YouFirst loyalty program, will cease to exist

No word for any replacement hotel programs yet_


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

papaof3 said:


> Club level rooms. Is there any credit card or program that gives free upgrade to club level if you book a standard room? Like Hilton or Hyatt? I know this is a Loews hotel.



Hard Rock has there own rewards program, download the app and start earning rewards anything within the last year can be applied including Hard Rock Cafe and purchases at the gift shops also.

Oh never earned a Club Level upgrade, but have been given that years ago, that’s all I book now though.


----------



## Sue M

What’s up with the wildly fluctuating rates at RPH?  For my late April stay rates have jumped from $210 to $324 over night!  It did this once before since I’ve been tracking then went back to the $210 rate standard rate. 
And Club is over $400, that’s been steady.  But if I move my dates up a week Club drops down to $270s, ugh. 
I’m hoping Club goes down to $270s for my dates!  But that price doesn’t seem to budge!


----------



## macraven

_Sometimes supply and demand raises rates

Keep checking and book when you see a price you can live with_


----------



## Sue M

macraven said:


> _Sometimes supply and demand raises rates
> 
> Keep checking and book when you see a price you can live with_


I booked a few months ago at the $210 rate,  but tracking rates to see if it goes down or AP comes out.


----------



## macraven

Sue M said:


> I booked a few months ago at the $210 rate,  but tracking rates to see if it goes down or AP comes out.



_I do that also

I returned October 12 this year from my stay at UO
About 13 hours later, I booked for September 2019 at RPH

I check the rates regularly and will up to the month before I leave

I don’t think my rate can be beat but I still check_


----------



## Sue M

macraven said:


> _I do that also
> 
> I returned October 12 this year from my stay at UO
> About 13 hours later, I booked for September 2019 at RPH
> 
> I check the rates regularly and will up to the month before I leave
> 
> I don’t think my rate can be beat but I still check_


I usually like to go to Orlando late Aug/Sept for the better rates, but daughter can’t go at that time so April/May it is!  
And I’ll be happy if rates go down as Canadian dollar is dropping, ugh.  I’m holding off booking air in hopes dollar goes up!


----------



## macraven

_Check out the smsm rates
That is the rate I book with as I start my stay late September 

If you have a 7 night stay during  September (and late part of August)
Discount is at 35%

Stays of either 3 maybe 4 nights are when the smsm rate begins

The rate is based on number of nights booked _


----------



## Sue M

macraven said:


> _Check out the smsm rates
> That is the rate I book with as I start my stay late September
> 
> If you have a 7 night stay during  September (and late part of August)
> Discount is at 35%
> 
> Stays of either 3 maybe 4 nights are when the smsm rate begins
> 
> The rate is based on number of nights booked _


Yes, I booked SMSM rate too!  I have a 10 day stay. Glad I locked in the $210 rate as it seems to be going up.


----------



## greypilgrim76

A quick heads-up: I booked our Universal trip for January through Southwest Vacations, and they sent me this email yesterday:

This is a courtesy email regarding your upcoming stay at Universal’s Loews Royal Pacific Resort. This hotel has recently notified us that heir swimming pool will be temporarily closed for enhancements starting on January 7, 2019 through Early February 2019. Please note renovation dates are subject to change at any time without prior notification. During the pool closure period, guests will have access the alternate pool at Loews Sapphire Falls Resort at Universal Orlando, which is connected to Loews Royal Pacific through a convenient resort walkway. In addition, guests have access to the unique pools at all other Universal Orlando™ hotels.

Universal’s Loews Royal Pacific Resort is committed to providing guests with the best possible vacation experience and minimal impact during their stay. Therefore, compensation or relocation is not being offered.

Southwest Vacations


Since we're traveling with a pool-oriented family that doesn't want to pool-hop, I called Southwest and switched our 4-day reservation to the Hard Rock. (Which, for some reason, ended up being cheaper.) Anyway, just wanted anyone traveling in January to know about the pool issue!


----------



## schumigirl

greypilgrim76 said:


> A quick heads-up: I booked our Universal trip for January through Southwest Vacations, and they sent me this email yesterday:
> 
> This is a courtesy email regarding your upcoming stay at Universal’s Loews Royal Pacific Resort. This hotel has recently notified us that heir swimming pool will be temporarily closed for enhancements starting on January 7, 2019 through Early February 2019. Please note renovation dates are subject to change at any time without prior notification. During the pool closure period, guests will have access the alternate pool at Loews Sapphire Falls Resort at Universal Orlando, which is connected to Loews Royal Pacific through a convenient resort walkway. In addition, guests have access to the unique pools at all other Universal Orlando™ hotels.
> 
> Universal’s Loews Royal Pacific Resort is committed to providing guests with the best possible vacation experience and minimal impact during their stay. Therefore, compensation or relocation is not being offered.
> 
> Southwest Vacations
> 
> 
> Since we're traveling with a pool-oriented family that doesn't want to pool-hop, I called Southwest and switched our 4-day reservation to the Hard Rock. (Which, for some reason, ended up being cheaper.) Anyway, just wanted anyone traveling in January to know about the pool issue!




Yep, they`re resurfacing the floor of the pool then. I think it needed it. 

They`re also starting the renovation of the lobby around February time and that's being done in two parts...….it is going to be incredible from what I`ve heard about it


----------



## bobafemme

OH MAN! Thanks for the update GreyPilgrim.  I booked about a week ago for mid Jan and we were definitely swimmers.  I clicked over to RPR and the note is up now, but wasn't when we booked (it's giant and green).


----------



## slpeters

We just got back from a week at Royal Pacific and loved it.  One option we had there that came as a surprise to us so maybe it isn't covered elsewhere: one day we went to the Kitchen at Hard Rock for brunch and so the night before I asked the concierge the best way to get there.  I really thought she would say you could take the water taxi to City Walk and transfer or it would take X minutes to walk.  I was really just fishing for how long the walk would be.  Instead she said whenever you're going to another resort just go tell the valet that the concierge sent you for a complimentary town car.  They just drove us over to brunch.  It was a nice touch and I, at least, found it sort of surprising.


----------



## schumigirl

slpeters said:


> We just got back from a week at Royal Pacific and loved it.  One option we had there that came as a surprise to us so maybe it isn't covered elsewhere: one day we went to the Kitchen at Hard Rock for brunch and so the night before I asked the concierge the best way to get there.  I really thought she would say you could take the water taxi to City Walk and transfer or it would take X minutes to walk.  I was really just fishing for how long the walk would be.  Instead she said whenever you're going to another resort just go tell the valet that the concierge sent you for a complimentary town car.  They just drove us over to brunch.  It was a nice touch and I, at least, found it sort of surprising.



It is a nice perk of staying in the nicer hotels 

We always use them between resorts, have done for years......when we go for dinner to HRH or PBH and back again....complimentary except for the tip of course. We used them this past trip for lunch too when the rain came on, saved walking to the boats. 

It is very convenient. All they ever ask us is name and room number and the valet guys give it to the driver so he knows it`s not a paying fare. 

It`s also so much quicker than taking a boat to Citywalk and then another back to your resort.


----------



## HatboxHaint

Sue M said:


> Yes, I booked SMSM rate too!  I have a 10 day stay. Glad I locked in the $210 rate as it seems to be going up.



what is SMSM?


----------



## HatboxHaint

bobafemme said:


> OH MAN! Thanks for the update GreyPilgrim.  I booked about a week ago for mid Jan and we were definitely swimmers.  I clicked over to RPR and the note is up now, but wasn't when we booked (it's giant and green).



Did you get a good rate? Where did you book thru?


----------



## schumigirl

HatboxHaint said:


> what is SMSM?



Stay More Save More

It’s another rate available to everyone where rooms are available. The longer you stay the better the deal.


----------



## Sue M

schumigirl said:


> Yep, they`re resurfacing the floor of the pool then. I think it needed it.
> 
> They`re also starting the renovation of the lobby around February time and that's being done in two parts...….it is going to be incredible from what I`ve heard about it


Is the lobby going to be under construction end of April?


----------



## jack presley

I wonder how early 'early February' is. We arrive on the 6th.


----------



## Lynne G

Thanks for the notice about the pool.  We check in on the 7th of January.  Depending on the weather, we might not have wanted to swim there.


----------



## Koalayum

jack presley said:


> I wonder how early 'early February' is. We arrive on the 6th.



I was concerned too, sent an email in regards to my stay in which I arrive on 2/5. They told me "the work being done is actually occurring in January, so everything will be very freshly updated just in time for your February reservation!"


I'm a bit weary though because in the past I've been burned on hotel renovation that wasn't on schedule, and also their email seems to conflict with other reports. Hoping for the best though.


----------



## mumzie2three

Add me to the list of people booked for January and a little bummed out that the pool will be closed. Never been a pool hopper and we are only there Mon-Thurs. So debating on changing hotels or dropping that last day that we were planning on using as a resort day.


----------



## damo

mumzie2three said:


> Add me to the list of people booked for January and a little bummed out that the pool will be closed. Never been a pool hopper and we are only there Mon-Thurs. So debating on changing hotels or dropping that last day that we were planning on using as a resort day.



For the hassle of changing or dropping that last day, remember that Sapphire Falls is only a 5 minute (or less) walk from RPR and their pool is gorgeous. We stayed at Sapphire Falls for one night last vacation and walked (with the 18 month old) over to RPR for dinner and then back.  Easy peasy.

You may find that January is pretty cold for swimming as well.  Weather is so variable in January.


----------



## Silvermist999

schumigirl said:


> Yep, they`re resurfacing the floor of the pool then. I think it needed it.
> 
> They`re also starting the renovation of the lobby around February time and that's being done in two parts...….it is going to be incredible from what I`ve heard about it



Are there any details about when the renovation of the lobby will start/finish?  We are planning to stay here mid-March.


----------



## Sue M

Silvermist999 said:


> Are there any details about when the renovation of the lobby will start/finish?  We are planning to stay here mid-March.


I’d like to know too!  We’re staying late April/May. For our first stay there I’d like to see the lobby Reno done!


----------



## schumigirl

Sue M said:


> I’d like to know too!  We’re staying late April/May. For our first stay there I’d like to see the lobby Reno done!



I doubt it`ll all be finished by then. You should see some differences. 

Keep an eye out for any updates directly from Loews about it...…..


----------



## Mainebound

Just got the email. We are there mid-Jan as well. I don't know if we would swim, but we would have enjoyed sitting by the pool in the sun. I'm considering moving to HRH or PBR.


----------



## brochad1611

We are booked in a few weeks as well.  Be warned, Universal is taking a hard stand when it comes to making a change.  You will pay the difference between hotels if you switch.  We are now at Hard Rock, a hotel I didn't want, but a convenient pool is a big part of what we are wanting.  So now, I am paying more money for a hotel that is less desirable than what we originally booked.  Sure, this is a first world problem, but it is business.  It is wrong to takes someone's money with the promise of a pool and then tell them that they won't be getting what they paid for less than 3 weeks out.  Pool hopping is an option, but it is inconvenient.  I'm not paying for a Premier hotel so I can walk or ride to an offsite pool.  Customer Service was friendly, but completely uncaring and inflexible.  "I'm sorry you feel that way" is a very poor response to a complaint.  I was never rude or angry, but I was frustrated because there is nothing I can do except deal with it.  All my options are bad which makes it hard for me to enjoy my vacation without a feeling of bitterness.  No matter how much fun I am going to have, I will always have a negative view of Universal and it will affect the trip.  Oh well, at least I got to pay for the upgrade with my Disney Visa


----------



## ruthies12

Yeah I just got the email yesterday about the pool and I find it pretty unprofessional that they didn't let people know this way before now, this last minute to be alerting people of a refurb is pretty crappy customer service.   They should at least be waiving the resort fee since part of the resort will be unusable.


----------



## Mainebound

brochad1611 said:


> We are booked in a few weeks as well.  Be warned, Universal is taking a hard stand when it comes to making a change.  You will pay the difference between hotels if you switch.  We are now at Hard Rock, a hotel I didn't want, but a convenient pool is a big part of what we are wanting.  So now, I am paying more money for a hotel that is less desirable than what we originally booked.  Sure, this is a first world problem, but it is business.  It is wrong to takes someone's money with the promise of a pool and then tell them that they won't be getting what they paid for less than 3 weeks out.  Pool hopping is an option, but it is inconvenient.  I'm not paying for a Premier hotel so I can walk or ride to an offsite pool.  Customer Service was friendly, but completely uncaring and inflexible.  "I'm sorry you feel that way" is a very poor response to a complaint.  I was never rude or angry, but I was frustrated because there is nothing I can do except deal with it.  All my options are bad which makes it hard for me to enjoy my vacation without a feeling of bitterness.  No matter how much fun I am going to have, I will always have a negative view of Universal and it will affect the trip.  Oh well, at least I got to pay for the upgrade with my Disney Visa



We booked room only so we are able to switch without penalty. I am sorry you have had such poor customer service, and I DO think it is poor. It's a big deal even if you can use other pools. For us, my mother is 85 and she is not going to be bopping around to other resorts rto use their pools. I hope you have a great vacation despite this nuisance.


----------



## Sue M

brochad1611 said:


> We are booked in a few weeks as well.  Be warned, Universal is taking a hard stand when it comes to making a change.  You will pay the difference between hotels if you switch.  We are now at Hard Rock, a hotel I didn't want, but a convenient pool is a big part of what we are wanting.  So now, I am paying more money for a hotel that is less desirable than what we originally booked.  Sure, this is a first world problem, but it is business.  It is wrong to takes someone's money with the promise of a pool and then tell them that they won't be getting what they paid for less than 3 weeks out.  Pool hopping is an option, but it is inconvenient.  I'm not paying for a Premier hotel so I can walk or ride to an offsite pool.  Customer Service was friendly, but completely uncaring and inflexible.  "I'm sorry you feel that way" is a very poor response to a complaint.  I was never rude or angry, but I was frustrated because there is nothing I can do except deal with it.  All my options are bad which makes it hard for me to enjoy my vacation without a feeling of bitterness.  No matter how much fun I am going to have, I will always have a negative view of Universal and it will affect the trip.  Oh well, at least I got to pay for the upgrade with my Disney Visa


That’s terrible. We were booked in a WDW Resort (Poly) during August in Florida!  Then a month before our vacay they announced the main pool would be down for major refurb. I told them in August there’s no way I’ll stay with no main pool. So we were switched to GF at no additional cost. 
You could escalate to next level and ask to speak with the manager.


----------



## Esmerelda

Question for anyone that HAS stayed at RPR.  The only onsite hotel we’ve ever stayed at was HRH and that was 7 years ago. This trip next year will be only one day.  It will be myself and my hubby and my BFF.  We are all upper 50’s in age and we would be in the same room.  Im reading reviews about the bathroom door in the rooms.  Can you really see through it and it truly doesn’t close?  I know it’s a barn style door but the descriptions are a bit odd for a bathroom door.  I just don’t want my BFF to be uncomfortable.  I appreciate any input from anyone that has any insight.  Thanks all... I really love this thread and have learned a lot here.


----------



## schumigirl

Esmerelda said:


> Question for anyone that HAS stayed at RPR.  The only onsite hotel we’ve ever stayed at was HRH and that was 7 years ago. This trip next year will be only one day.  It will be myself and my hubby and my BFF.  We are all upper 50’s in age and we would be in the same room.  Im reading reviews about the bathroom door in the rooms.  Can you really see through it and it truly doesn’t close?  I know it’s a barn style door but the descriptions are a bit odd for a bathroom door.  I just don’t want my BFF to be uncomfortable.  I appreciate any input from anyone that has any insight.  Thanks all... I really love this thread and have learned a lot here.



You can see shapes through the door, but not clear.......you can see there’s someone in there for example but you can’t make out faces or specific movements.

It doesn’t close properly it more slides to a close. There’s no gap when it’s closed but it doesn’t seal if that makes sense.

You can however hear sounds if you know what I mean. Everyone will hear you tinkle if you don’t have the tv in for example. It’s not ideal for everyone that stays there.........I think for family it’s absolutely fine as it’s family......

But for friends like you describe, if you’re shy or don’t know each other well, I can see why some folks wouldn’t be keen on it.

They do have handicapped accessible rooms that have a solid door. We’ve had a room like that before as it had a little more space, and the door properly closes. So you may want to see if that’s an option for you.

I never thought to take a picture of the door closed with someone on the other side.......

Hope you have a wonderful stay when you do go.........


----------



## Esmerelda

Thanks Schumgirl, that helps a great deal. I did have one more question. Both my husband and BFF are veterans. She retired from the Navy, he was a US Marine. I wonder if they offer a military rate on the rooms. We are only there one night.


----------



## macraven

_MIL is what you would use booking online for a room with the military rate

Not always available for each hotel 

Worth checking out than paying rack rate_


----------



## Esmerelda

Thanks Macraven, this is very helpful. Have a wonderful day.


----------



## Esmerelda

So, I went to Loews and looked up a military rate.  I did find one at RPR with 2 queens.  The thing that concerned me was it said you have to have an active military ID.  One person is retired, other is a veteran.  Are they eligible for this rate?  Thanks for any help.


----------



## macraven

_In last years the answer would have been yes

To be on the safe side, call and ask

Talk to a supervisor to verify if you use the booking site phone number _


----------



## Esmerelda

I will be sure to call. Thanks


----------



## tinkerbell1112

greypilgrim76 said:


> A quick heads-up: I booked our Universal trip for January through Southwest Vacations, and they sent me this email yesterday:
> 
> This is a courtesy email regarding your upcoming stay at Universal’s Loews Royal Pacific Resort. This hotel has recently notified us that heir swimming pool will be temporarily closed for enhancements starting on January 7, 2019 through Early February 2019. Please note renovation dates are subject to change at any time without prior notification. During the pool closure period, guests will have access the alternate pool at Loews Sapphire Falls Resort at Universal Orlando, which is connected to Loews Royal Pacific through a convenient resort walkway. In addition, guests have access to the unique pools at all other Universal Orlando™ hotels.
> 
> Universal’s Loews Royal Pacific Resort is committed to providing guests with the best possible vacation experience and minimal impact during their stay. Therefore, compensation or relocation is not being offered.
> 
> Southwest Vacations
> 
> 
> Since we're traveling with a pool-oriented family that doesn't want to pool-hop, I called Southwest and switched our 4-day reservation to the Hard Rock. (Which, for some reason, ended up being cheaper.) Anyway, just wanted anyone traveling in January to know about the pool issue!


oh boo.  we are just learning about this, and we are also a big "spend the evening at the pool" party of 9 (5 kids).  eat dinner at the pool..yadda yadda yadda.  oh my.


----------



## tinkerbell1112

damo said:


> For the hassle of changing or dropping that last day, remember that Sapphire Falls is only a 5 minute (or less) walk from RPR and their pool is gorgeous. We stayed at Sapphire Falls for one night last vacation and walked (with the 18 month old) over to RPR for dinner and then back.  Easy peasy.
> 
> You may find that January is pretty cold for swimming as well.  Weather is so variable in January.


good to know it's only about a 5 minute walk.  thank you.  I hope they have poolside nachos like RPR - I have been drooling about those for over a year.


----------



## Lynne G

Just got my thanks for booking, and said $27 for self parking.  Ouch.  Think I paid around 25 in October.


----------



## macraven

_Yes parking prices did increase since you were last there_


----------



## schumigirl

tinkerbell1112 said:


> good to know it's only about a 5 minute walk.  thank you.  I hope they have poolside nachos like RPR - I have been drooling about those for over a year.



They do have Nachos at their poolside bar....we haven't tried them so I don't know if they are as huge as the ones Bula Bar do...….


----------



## Sue M

macraven said:


> _Yes parking prices did increase since you were last there_


Mac, off topic I know, but I’m getting huge Ads that cover up entire posts, in this case both yours and Lynne’s. Is anyone in Dis aware this is happening?  There was already a thread about this a person started a few weeks ago in Tec support but hasn’t recieved a reply. She was using android. I’m using Apple. 
TY


----------



## schumigirl

Sue M said:


> Mac, off topic I know, but I’m getting huge Ads that cover up entire posts, in this case both yours and Lynne’s. Is anyone in Dis aware this is happening?  There was already a thread about this a person started a few weeks ago in Tec support but hasn’t recieved a reply. She was using android. I’m using Apple.
> TY



I’m getting that all the time too. You can’t see some of the posts unless you quote them. 

I did see the thread in tech forum but no definite answer as to why it’s happening. I’ve also had issues with the site rebooting after I’ve typed a whole long post......now that is frustrating.........

The good thing is now though, we dont have that down time every day for 90 minutes........big improvement there.


----------



## macraven

_I only use Apple products and it has only been a few incidents I have that blockage you asked about

I know it has been happening as read other threads where it was brought up

I did check another section of the Dis and read this issue is still being worked on


Hopefully the ads issue will be solved soon
_


----------



## Sue M

macraven said:


> _I only use Apple products and it has only been a few incidents I have that blockage you asked about
> 
> I know it has been happening as read other threads where it was brought up
> 
> I did check another section of the Dis and read this issue is still being worked on
> 
> 
> Hopefully the ads issue will be solved soon_


I only use Apple too, but big ads a problem. I’m glad to hear they’re working on it.


----------



## maryj11

Getting upset with the rates for June. We are doing a split stay with Disney. We already have Disney booked with a good discount. Do they have any good discounts for the end of June? Right now it is $404.00 a night. I thought about getting the AP but it's around 300.00 and has to be activated before June. Im not sure what to do.


----------



## schumigirl

maryj11 said:


> Getting upset with the rates for June. We are doing a split stay with Disney. We already have Disney booked with a good discount. Do they have any good discounts for the end of June? Right now it is $404.00 a night. I thought about getting the AP but it's around 300.00 and has to be activated before June. Im not sure what to do.



With the new Potter ride opening this year there could be very little in the way of discounts. 

Maybe book your room so you have one and keep checking back.....you can cancel up to 5 days out if you need to. You don’t need the AP to check in, as long as you show it at some point during your stay it’ll be fine.


----------



## Lynne G

If any one is staying while pool is under construction, when checking in, they gave us a packet that had a walking map to SF, and a leeter explaining your all your pool options, along with a gold card, different from your room card, that gets you into SF’s pool, and gives you 20 percent off the food at SF’s pool restaurant. 

I will say, for those wanting a pool, SF’s pool is very nice.


----------



## SCSabresfan

schumigirl said:


> With the new Potter ride opening this year there could be very little in the way of discounts.
> 
> Maybe book your room so you have one and keep checking back.....you can cancel up to 5 days out if you need to. You don’t need the AP to check in, as long as you show it at some point during your stay it’ll be fine.



Any idea when the new coaster will be opening? We have reservations for the second week in May. Any chance we get AP rates?


----------



## schumigirl

SCSabresfan said:


> Any idea when the new coaster will be opening? We have reservations for the second week in May. Any chance we get AP rates?



No date has been released yet unfortunately.........

Of course there could still be AP rates.......keep checking


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> If any one is staying while pool is under construction, when checking in, they gave us a packet that had a walking map to SF, and a leeter explaining your all your pool options, along with a gold card, different from your room card, that gets you into SF’s pool, and gives you 20 percent off the food at SF’s pool restaurant.
> 
> I will say, for those wanting a pool, SF’s pool is very nice.



Yes, we like Sapphire’s pool too. And the food was good too over there by the pool........


----------



## Sue M

Lynne G said:


> If any one is staying while pool is under construction, when checking in, they gave us a packet that had a walking map to SF, and a leeter explaining your all your pool options, along with a gold card, different from your room card, that gets you into SF’s pool, and gives you 20 percent off the food at SF’s pool restaurant.
> 
> I will say, for those wanting a pool, SF’s pool is very nice.


Lynne do you need a card to get into Sapphire pool?  I haven’t done it yet, but with 10 days next trip we were thinking about checking out that pool and resort.


----------



## Lynne G

Yes Sue, even with your room key card, you are welcome to go to any of the other hotel oools.  You may have to ask to be let in, but I never had an issue when going to other hotel pools.


----------



## RobinEJ

Hi, I haven't stayed at this resort in 4 years, I am wondering if they still do the torch lighting ceremony and if anyone has an idea of that schedule or any evening activities?  We are coming down the end of January.  Thank you so much!


----------



## mickeyluv'r

tinkerbell1112 said:


> good to know it's only about a 5 minute walk.  thank you.  I hope they have poolside nachos like RPR - I have been drooling about those for over a year.


We've only had them at Sapphire, so I can't compare, but  the ones at SF were big and very good.  

In our case, the tray of nachos was more than we could eat!  It was tasty and very large.  It arrived looking very fresh and tasty.

Full disclosure though: It was summer.  In the summer heat, the bottom end of nachos looked a bit less appetizing, but that would be the case with almost any food. No fault of the hotel, just the heat.

I'd happily order them again, just maybe not in summer, or else we'd make a point to eat them quickly.


----------



## invinciblesummer

Hello all!! This thread is EVERYTHING to me!! I really did just spend the last week or so going through every single page - yes, all 102 pages - and I cannot tell you how helpful this has been to me!! We just came back from Disney at the end of December and while we're usually Universal people (my parents have numerous photos of me and my sister in park rented Jurassic Park jeep strollers in the early/mid-90s and Universal should absolutely bring those back) but haven't been in a few years because my little niece is in a full princess phase. She's really into Spider-Man though (Spider-Man and Princesses is my niece in a nutshell) and we talked about maybe making a trip out to Universal at some point this year. We've never stayed onsite before and I've always looked longingly at the water taxi before forcing my feet to work long enough to make the trek back to the car. I couldn't help myself and "accidentally" booked a trip in November when I was just doing research on prices. Club level was the only room category left beside suites for the week before Thanksgiving so I couldn't NOT just accidentally click book before we couldn't go that week at all because everything is booked up I definitely accidentally booked without knowing pretty much anything about the resort aside from the express pass perk so I cannot tell you guys how extremely helpful this thread has been!! I know our trip is a million years away right now but I'm a planner (Disney planning works really well for me and I actually mostly enjoy it unlike every other member of my family) so even though this is a lot more chill and a LOT less neurotic "every second of every day must be PLANNED" kind of planning I still like to know what I'm getting myself into...in detail 

I know I have a bunch of questions but I don't remember any of them at the moment. So thank you guys for maintaining this fantastic thread! you guys are the BEST and I've appreciated it more than you'll ever know


----------



## invinciblesummer

oH! I do remember two questions: 

1. You guys may or may not know this but is the $35 extra adult fee included in the package price? or is it something you have to pay at the front desk when you check in?
2. We're staying 9 nights (but hoping to extend one more night to 10) and purchased the "Unlimited" ticket with the package. Signing into the vacation portal thing it tells me 6 park days, 9 nights. I feel like it's probably just...not...correct...but is that something I should worry about being wrong on the site? Should I call and double check the package does include the unlimited tickets?


----------



## invinciblesummer

Also,  I've read a lot on this thread about if you want to pay your balance in full beforehand you can fill out a form and fax it in. It could be different because I got a hotel/ticket package or did it through UO directly instead of through Loews, but I was forced to enter card info and pick a payment date that Universal will collect the rest of the payment automatically. The last day for them to collect the payment for my 11/15/19 arrival is 10/1/19. So idk if anyone else has had to do that or if it's a new policy or something but I thought I'd mention it. I picked the absolute last day 10/1/19 because I was hoping to pay it off before that by calling and giving them a payment over the phone in batches but I also just assumed they were like Disney in that regard which it seems from this thread that'they aren't. So I thought I'd mention that in case it's a new thing or it's just not been mentioned before. Also, I want to stress that it wasn't an option to enter card info for them to collect the full payment by a certain date - I couldn't check out if I didn't fill that out which I thought was interesting.


----------



## invinciblesummer

ALSO Also, you guys have recommended putting in view requests when you make the reservation but like...how early is too early???? I feel so excessive making a room view request when we're still 11 months out? Help me


----------



## Esmerelda

@Invinciblessummer....your post that began “Hello All” made me smile.  I’m a planner also and we haven’t been to USF in 7 years.  I totally get everything you are saying! I hope you get the answers you need.


----------



## schumigirl

invinciblesummer...........welcome!!!

I’m so glad the thread has been helpful to you........that’s so nice to hear. 

I can’t answer any of your questions on packages as I’ve never had one. But the $35 charge for the extra adult is usually just added in to your final bill. With packages I have no clue. 

It sounds like you should call the hotel to clarify a few of your questions. It’ll put your mind at rest. 

But, it’s never too early to put in your request for a particular view or tower. So, when you call to ask your queries have them add whatever request you have then. Not always guaranteed of course, but worth having anything noted on your reservation.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Reminder:



Exciting!!!


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

invinciblesummer said:


> oH! I do remember two questions:
> 
> 1. You guys may or may not know this but is the $35 extra adult fee included in the package price? or is it something you have to pay at the front desk when you check in?
> 2. We're staying 9 nights (but hoping to extend one more night to 10) and purchased the "Unlimited" ticket with the package. Signing into the vacation portal thing it tells me 6 park days, 9 nights. I feel like it's probably just...not...correct...but is that something I should worry about being wrong on the site? Should I call and double check the package does include the unlimited tickets?



When you book your package online and properly select all your guests and ages staying it automatically includes the extra adult fees if applicable.

The “Unlimited” ticket is good for 14 days after first day of use typically, also gives you park to park access.

Calling to double check may be a good idea, I can’t recall ever seeing a 6 day ticket option, so that is a little strange, probably best to verify.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

invinciblesummer said:


> ALSO Also, you guys have recommended putting in view requests when you make the reservation but like...how early is too early???? I feel so excessive making a room view request when we're still 11 months out? Help me



I don’t think it’s ever too early really, if I do make a view request I’ll make it, and about a couple weeks out call again to verify request is still in the system and remember they are only requests never guaranteed unless you’ve purchased a certain view category.


----------



## Andrea

Hey guys I have a quick question. My BFF and I are looking at booking this hotel with club level for her birthday in March. The best deal I found was on undercovertourist for tickets and hotel package. Have you guys booked that before? I am looking for the best deal like everyone else is. We are going just for the weekend March 1-3. We will go straight to the hotel to check in and leave our bags. Can I get her a birthday button at the hotel or do I need to wait until we get to Universal itself ? Thanks guys.


----------



## maryj11

I know this has probably been asked before and I have searched some, but gave up. 
Say I go ahead and book our room and then a discount comes out. 
Will they have to cancel my reservation and book a new one or just adjust the price on my current reservation?


----------



## schumigirl

maryj11 said:


> I know this has probably been asked before and I have searched some, but gave up.
> Say I go ahead and book our room and then a discount comes out.
> Will they have to cancel my reservation and book a new one or just adjust the price on my current reservation?



Yes, go ahead and book it. If there’s a discount call and they’ll just amend the cost to the lower price.


----------



## jack presley

Anyone know how the pool renovations are getting on?


----------



## maryj11

schumigirl said:


> Yes, go ahead and book it. If there’s a discount call and they’ll just amend the cost to the lower price.


Ok thanks.


----------



## macraven

Andrea said:


> Hey guys I have a quick question. My BFF and I are looking at booking this hotel with club level for her birthday in March. The best deal I found was on undercovertourist for tickets and hotel package. Have you guys booked that before? I am looking for the best deal like everyone else is. We are going just for the weekend March 1-3. We will go straight to the hotel to check in and leave our bags. Can I get her a birthday button at the hotel or do I need to wait until we get to Universal itself ? Thanks guys.



Book soon if you plan to stay at rpr in 7 weeks from now 
I only book direct with Loews so can’t answer your question with the undercover package 

Hopefully some one that uses 3rd party agencies can help you with that question 

When you book have it noted you are celebrating your daughters bd
Usually the celebration button is given to you when you check in to the hotel

If by chance no button is given, you can get the celebration button at guest services in the parks


----------



## Sue M

macraven said:


> Book soon if you plan to stay at rpr in 7 weeks from now
> I only book direct with Loews so can’t answer your question with the undercover package
> 
> Hopefully some one that uses 3rd party agencies can help you with that question
> 
> When you book have it noted you are celebrating your daughters bd
> Usually the celebration button is given to you when you check in to the hotel
> 
> If by chance no button is given, you can get the celebration button at guest services in the parks


Mac, is there a difference or benefit booking thru Lowe’s vs Universal?  Curious.


----------



## macraven

_Loews owns many hotel and has the onsite UO hotels listed on their website 
They list specials at times such as bed and breakfast deals 
Nice but not something I want to include for the extra money 

Most use the UO booking site as they only list the properties at the park 
It’s streamlined and has park properties only listed

Quicker to compare uo site hotels for me

People book both ways 
Loews website or UO website

With the YouFirst program gone, I stopped using Loews hotels outside of Orlando 


_


----------



## schumigirl

jack presley said:


> Anyone know how the pool renovations are getting on?



Nicely apparently...…..

Also heard they are planning to update the bathroom mirror lighting. This seems to be a guest complaint that is being rectified...…..

Have no idea when this begins.


----------



## tinkerbell1112

invinciblesummer said:


> Hello all!! This thread is EVERYTHING to me!! I really did just spend the last week or so going through every single page - yes, all 102 pages - and I cannot tell you how helpful this has been to me!! We just came back from Disney at the end of December and while we're usually Universal people (my parents have numerous photos of me and my sister in park rented Jurassic Park jeep strollers in the early/mid-90s and Universal should absolutely bring those back) but haven't been in a few years because my little niece is in a full princess phase. She's really into Spider-Man though (Spider-Man and Princesses is my niece in a nutshell) and we talked about maybe making a trip out to Universal at some point this year. We've never stayed onsite before and I've always looked longingly at the water taxi before forcing my feet to work long enough to make the trek back to the car. I couldn't help myself and "accidentally" booked a trip in November when I was just doing research on prices. Club level was the only room category left beside suites for the week before Thanksgiving so I couldn't NOT just accidentally click book before we couldn't go that week at all because everything is booked up I definitely accidentally booked without knowing pretty much anything about the resort aside from the express pass perk so I cannot tell you guys how extremely helpful this thread has been!! I know our trip is a million years away right now but I'm a planner (Disney planning works really well for me and I actually mostly enjoy it unlike every other member of my family) so even though this is a lot more chill and a LOT less neurotic "every second of every day must be PLANNED" kind of planning I still like to know what I'm getting myself into...in detail
> 
> I know I have a bunch of questions but I don't remember any of them at the moment. So thank you guys for maintaining this fantastic thread! you guys are the BEST and I've appreciated it more than you'll ever know


I am a lover of Disney planning too... Helps make the trip feel longer   But I really do enjoy too the freedom of getting to just go to Universal with no planning involved .in fact we're heading there right now and I've barely batted an eye over this trip ! 

Maybe I'll "accidentally" book another soon too  Love it


----------



## mnmmoney

schumigirl said:


> Nicely apparently...…..
> 
> Also heard they are planning to update the bathroom mirror lighting. This seems to be a guest complaint that is being rectified...…..
> 
> Have no idea when this begins.



Do you know if they are on schedule?  Will be arriving on Feb 9th and hoping that it will be done by then (and that the weather is warm enough for pool time!)


----------



## maryj11

I went ahead and booked RP for 404.00 a night  at the end of June.
 If I cannot get some kind of discount on it we will change to Cabana Bay.
I will be checking everyday because I really want to stay there.


----------



## schumigirl

mnmmoney said:


> Do you know if they are on schedule?  Will be arriving on Feb 9th and hoping that it will be done by then (and that the weather is warm enough for pool time!)



It’s due to be completed on or around Jan 25th, and Loews are usually pretty accurate with dates.

And it’s not a major refurb of the pool, I believe the floor was being resurfaced and a few enhancements.


----------



## Hitchhiking Ghost

schumigirl said:


> It’s due to be completed on or around Jan 25th, and Loews are usually pretty accurate with dates.
> 
> And it’s not a major return of the pool, I believe the floor was being resurfaced.



That's great news.  Just got on this thread, will be staying there for three nights starting 2/18.  Would hate to not have the pool.


----------



## Hitchhiking Ghost

Two quick questions, one about the resort and the other just general.

1.  Laundry facilities.  I know little about this resort, but did I read right that each "tower?" has its own facilities?  Just wondering, we are doing a 3 part Florida vacation over 9 nights and nights 4-6 will be at RPR.  Doing laundry here might be optimum, just wondering if the the facilities are convenient, reasonably priced, lots of availability(?) etc.

2.  We will be checking in President's Day (Monday).  We will technically have a 4 day pass and our main full days will be Tues & Wed with half days or so on either end.  Staying at RPR we have the express pass, but just wondering, should we be expecting large crowd levels?  I'm thinking Monday will be, just not sure if that whole week will be bad or not.

3. Actually 3rd question (probably wrong forum) but early hours at HP.  Are both HP areas open early each day, or do that rotate for early hours?


----------



## schumigirl

Hitchhiking Ghost said:


> Two quick questions, one about the resort and the other just general.
> 
> 1.  Laundry facilities.  I know little about this resort, but did I read right that each "tower?" has its own facilities?  Just wondering, we are doing a 3 part Florida vacation over 9 nights and nights 4-6 will be at RPR.  Doing laundry here might be optimum, just wondering if the the facilities are convenient, reasonably priced, lots of availability(?) etc.
> 
> 2.  We will be checking in President's Day (Monday).  We will technically have a 4 day pass and our main full days will be Tues & Wed with half days or so on either end.  Staying at RPR we have the express pass, but just wondering, should we be expecting large crowd levels?  I'm thinking Monday will be, just not sure if that whole week will be bad or not.
> 
> 3. Actually 3rd question (probably wrong forum) but early hours at HP.  Are both HP areas open early each day, or do that rotate for early hours?



There is a laundry room in each tower. 

T1 is on the ground floor near the entrance to Jakes and the pool. 

T3 is on the 2nd floor and fairly hard to find if you didn’t know it was there........I have never been in T2 so have no clue where it is. 

Mardi Gras at Universal starts Feb 9th, it will bring more crowds but with EP you’ll be fine......


----------



## georgina

Hitchhiking Ghost said:


> 3. Actually 3rd question (probably wrong forum) but early hours at HP.  Are both HP areas open early each day, or do that rotate for early hours?



Can't answer the laundry ones, but generally, no, only park is open early for the whole month. They finally posted for Feb that US is the early park all month. Super busy times like Christmas they open both early, but that is pretty rare. Volcano Bay also has early hours every day (8 AM for Feb! probably won't be warm enough for me)


----------



## marylizcat

I see you can get a rickshaw ride from the hotel, no specific charge, but for a tip. However I have no idea what an appropriate amount would be for the tip. Can anybody advise me please?


----------



## schumigirl

marylizcat said:


> I see you can get a rickshaw ride from the hotel, no specific charge, but for a tip. However I have no idea what an appropriate amount would be for the tip. Can anybody advise me please?



We give $10 but many just give $5. 

It’s a fairly short ride.


----------



## Suprachica79

marylizcat said:


> I see you can get a rickshaw ride from the hotel, no specific charge, but for a tip. However I have no idea what an appropriate amount would be for the tip. Can anybody advise me please?



From PBH we gave $15, it was a really slow week and it’s a bit of a haul from PBH so I thought that was appropriate.


----------



## CAPSLOCK

Hitchhiking Ghost said:


> Doing laundry here might be optimum, just wondering if the the facilities are convenient, reasonably priced, lots of availability(?) etc.


You mean _loads_ of availability, I'm sure 

President's day itself 2018 was surprisingly less busy than the entire week before. No idea why, but it was a nice treat after the crowds. The weather was great, too! YMMV of course.


----------



## schumigirl

Hitchhiking Ghost said:


> Two quick questions, one about the resort and the other just general.
> 
> 1.  Laundry facilities.  I know little about this resort, but did I read right that each "tower?" has its own facilities?  Just wondering, we are doing a 3 part Florida vacation over 9 nights and nights 4-6 will be at RPR.  Doing laundry here might be optimum, just wondering if the the facilities are convenient, reasonably priced, lots of availability(?) etc.
> 
> 2.  We will be checking in President's Day (Monday).  We will technically have a 4 day pass and our main full days will be Tues & Wed with half days or so on either end.  Staying at RPR we have the express pass, but just wondering, should we be expecting large crowd levels?  I'm thinking Monday will be, just not sure if that whole week will be bad or not.
> 
> 3. Actually 3rd question (probably wrong forum) but early hours at HP.  Are both HP areas open early each day, or do that rotate for early hours?



Should also have said there are three washers and three driers in each room.....

A wash is either $3 or $3.25. 

Dryers are the same and they can run for 60 minutes.....there is a machine to buy powder and laundry sheets...


----------



## keishashadow

Is this a new announcement?  Searched here didn’t see a thread pop up.  

Any idea of the extent of said lobby rennovations?

Might not be a deal breaker for most, but I try to avoid any sort of construction at hotels when traveling.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> View attachment 377000
> 
> Is this a new announcement?  Searched here didn’t see a thread pop up.
> 
> Any idea of the extent of said lobby rennovations?
> 
> Might not be a deal breaker for most, but I try to avoid any sort of construction at hotels when traveling.



Yep, they announced the start/complete dates publicly a couple of weeks ago. I thought I’d mentioned it to you when we saw you in December........maybe not!! 

The renovation is quite extensive Janet......

There is going to be a grab and go to replace Orchid Court breakfast where it is now...and revamped sushi bar...it sounds gorgeous from what we’ve heard from a few people. 

Check in desk is remaining in the same place, I assume due to logistics. But, it is a major revamp.......it sounds like it will be stunning when it’s done!!! 

Of course my word isn’t gospel so things may be different since then.......lol.........


----------



## keishashadow

schumigirl said:


> Yep, they announced the start/complete dates publicly a couple of weeks ago. I thought I’d mentioned it to you when we saw you in December........maybe not!!
> 
> The renovation is quite extensive Janet......
> 
> There is going to be a grab and go to replace Orchid Court breakfast where it is now...and revamped sushi bar...it sounds gorgeous from what we’ve heard from a few people.
> 
> Check in desk is remaining in the same place, I assume due to logistics. But, it is a major revamp.......it sounds like it will be stunning when it’s done!!!
> 
> Of course my word isn’t gospel so things may be different since then.......lol.........



You probably did, but going with my brain was addled by ‘the great Orlando plague of 2018’ lol

It’s so pretty now, hate to see that carved wood work possibly disappear...same as in the rooms 2 rennovations prior. Ah well, gotta roll with the changes.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> You probably did, but going with my brain was addled by ‘the great Orlando plague of 2018’ lol
> 
> It’s so pretty now, hate to see that carved wood work possibly disappear...same as in the rooms 2 rennovations prior. Ah well, gotta roll with the changes.



Lol......we all suffered that one didn’t we!!!

It is pretty as it is, but I think with Sapphire’s lobby being so new, spacious and airy, RP needed to update to reflect the newness of that.......

Yep, I’m not fond of change at times, but this I find quite exciting!!!


----------



## Silvermist999

keishashadow said:


> View attachment 377000
> 
> Is this a new announcement?  Searched here didn’t see a thread pop up.
> 
> Any idea of the extent of said lobby rennovations?
> 
> Might not be a deal breaker for most, but I try to avoid any sort of construction at hotels when traveling.



Thanks for posting this.  We will be staying here in March for our first UO trip.  I’m glad to see the renovations start in March so maybe it won’t be as disruptive to our visit, or maybe they will start after we leave, lol.  I want to take lots of pics of that beautiful lobby!!


----------



## maryj11

If we are arriving after 4:00 should we contact them and let them know? I have been looking at a flight that will probably not get us there until about 7:00 pm. I also wanted to know if we can get the airport shuttle if we do not have a package. I'm waiting to see about getting the an AP for a discount.


----------



## schumigirl

maryj11 said:


> If we are arriving after 4:00 should we contact them and let them know? I have been looking at a flight that will probably not get us there until about 7:00 pm. I also wanted to know if we can get the airport shuttle if we do not have a package. I'm waiting to see about getting the an AP for a discount.



No, you don’t have to do that. 

Our flight doesn’t get in from the UK till usually around 4pm......by the time we get to the hotel it’s around 6 or 6.30 as we have immigration to go through. 

If you were arriving after midnight I’d certainly let them know, but you’ll be fine when you are due to arrive.


----------



## maryj11

schumigirl said:


> No, you don’t have to do that.
> 
> Our flight doesn’t get in from the UK till usually around 4pm......by the time we get to the hotel it’s around 6 or 6.30 as we have immigration to go through.
> 
> If you were arriving after midnight I’d certainly let them know, but you’ll be fine when you are due to arrive.


That's good thank you.


----------



## CPanther95

schumigirl said:


> Yep, they announced the start/complete dates publicly a couple of weeks ago. I thought I’d mentioned it to you when we saw you in December........maybe not!!
> 
> The renovation is quite extensive Janet......
> 
> There is going to be a grab and go to replace Orchid Court breakfast where it is now...and revamped sushi bar...it sounds gorgeous from what we’ve heard from a few people.
> 
> Check in desk is remaining in the same place, I assume due to logistics. But, it is a major revamp.......it sounds like it will be stunning when it’s done!!!
> 
> Of course my word isn’t gospel so things may be different since then.......lol.........



Does this affect the Orchid Court lounge/bar area (not familiar with their breakfast setup)? 

We always hit the lounge one night so the kids can walk around the water feature outside - and we can have drinks before dinner (Tchoup Chop was the usual destination before its closure)


----------



## schumigirl

CPanther95 said:


> Does this affect the Orchid Court lounge/bar area (not familiar with their breakfast setup)?
> 
> We always hit the lounge one night so the kids can walk around the water feature outside - and we can have drinks before dinner (Tchoup Chop was the usual destination before its closure)



It’s the same place......breakfast is set up where the bar area is.......

So, yes it will change.


----------



## Sue M

I’ve seen that green banner the past couple of weeks, as I’ve been tracking room rates waiting to see if there’s an AP offer. I’m sad that our first visit to RPH will have the lobby under construction. It looked so pretty, and I like that wow moment when you walk into a beautiful lobby for the first time at check in.


----------



## schumigirl

Sue M said:


> I’ve seen that green banner the past couple of weeks, as I’ve been tracking room rates waiting to see if there’s an AP offer. I’m sad that our first visit to RPH will have the lobby under construction. It looked so pretty, and I like that wow moment when you walk into a beautiful lobby for the first time at check in.



Yes, I know what you mean........the lobby at RP was very unique and had some beautiful features......it was very fitting with the theme of the hotel........

But I think the changes will be beautiful..........and yes, it’s a shame your first visit will have construction going on, especially in such a major area.........


----------



## maryj11

Sue M said:


> I’ve seen that green banner the past couple of weeks, as I’ve been tracking room rates waiting to see if there’s an AP offer. I’m sad that our first visit to RPH will have the lobby under construction. It looked so pretty, and I like that wow moment when you walk into a beautiful lobby for the first time at check in.


Same here. It will be our first visit. Oh well I'm sure we will enjoy the rest of the place. I'm hoping they may give some extra discounts because of the construction. Wishful thinking maybe.


----------



## glocon

How long is the construction expected to last?
Starts in March... finishes...?
For our reservations in July it still has the announcement on the reservations page, but maybe mostly done at that point?
Fingers crossed.


----------



## schumigirl

glocon said:


> How long is the construction expected to last?
> Starts in March... finishes...?
> For our reservations in July it still has the announcement on the reservations page, but maybe mostly done at that point?
> Fingers crossed.



March through to October is their estimate.


----------



## glocon




----------



## Andrea

Woohoo super excited. My best friend and I just booked this hotel for the first weekend in March. We normally stay at the doubletree so this is our first time on site.


----------



## JAMIESMITH

schumigirl said:


> March through to October is their estimate.



Our reservation is in early October. I hope it will be done by then!


----------



## schumigirl

JAMIESMITH said:


> Our reservation is in early October. I hope it will be done by then!



I’ll be sure to post updates as we are there for a month in September.......we leave Oct 2nd.......

I just can’t wait to see it all done.....even if I have to wait till our December trip to see it all done.....


----------



## mnmmoney

Has anyone heard if the pool is back open?


----------



## JAMIESMITH

schumigirl said:


> I’ll be sure to post updates as we are there for a month in September.......we leave Oct 2nd.......
> 
> I just can’t wait to see it all done.....even if I have to wait till our December trip to see it all done.....



Thank you!


----------



## aroundtheriverbend

I'm interested in if the pool is open as well, we head there 2/8...


----------



## schumigirl

mnmmoney said:


> Has anyone heard if the pool is back open?





aroundtheriverbend said:


> I'm interested in if the pool is open as well, we head there 2/8...



Yep, it certainly is back open......


----------



## aroundtheriverbend

schumigirl said:


> Yep, it certainly is back open......



Thank you very much!!


----------



## Esmerelda

So an update to our one night stay in September.  I phoned and explained that we are retired military with an ID and they said that worked for the rate.  It was $240 for the one night.  I was very happy, heck I’m just happy we can go at all!  The gentleman that helped me did mention on the phone that the lobby would be under renovation just so we were aware. I nicely thanked him but we are going to HP until we drop that day so the lobby won’t be any issue for us. He laughed...   I’m so excited as the last time we were there was 2010. They had just built the first part of the HP area and the wait was 3 hours long. We did not get in line for it. .  We didnt’ have enough time that day.  This time, we are onsite and ready to roll.  Three 55+ year olds but 17 at heart ready to have fun. . Woohoooo!!


----------



## SarahWeasley

Any recent intel about whether two APs will be needed to check in for a reservation for two separate rooms booked at the APH rate? We just have the one AP right now. I'm debating whether there's any sense in ordering an AP for my sister to be safe, vs. just getting her a regular ticket and planning to upgrade when we get there if there are any issues.

Side note: I just cancelled my initial reservations that I made before APH rates were announced (I made new reservations at the APH rate). I checked fifty times to make sure I was cancelling the right ones, but it still makes me feel so anxious seeing those "Your Reservation Has Been Cancelled" e-mails in my inbox. Can you tell I worry a lot?


----------



## Tygerlilly

Staying here for the first time in November for our honeymoon! I'm kinda excited to be there post construction (hopefully it's done by then). Just waiting for AP rates to drop so I can book our stay! 

Favorite thing to order from any of the on property dining places?


----------



## Tygerlilly

Also, if you've stayed club level, do you find it worth it? The soon to be hubby has a bad knee so I think we will probably go to the parks early until lunch time, either eat in the park/city walk or hit up somewhere in RPR, and hit the pool or relax a bit before going back out to the parks and a nice sit down dinner in city walk.
Did you find the lounge to be worth the extra cost? Have enough snacks and breakfast things?


----------



## schumigirl

Tygerlilly said:


> Staying here for the first time in November for our honeymoon! I'm kinda excited to be there post construction (hopefully it's done by then). Just waiting for AP rates to drop so I can book our stay!
> 
> Favorite thing to order from any of the on property dining places?



Fabulous!!! They usually run to a very good schedule, the Club Lounge was completed and open earlier than they anticipated which was good news all round........

So many choices for food there for us!!!

Sushi bar......everything......love everything on that menu....

Jake’s Bar........oh loads of choices too.......Crawfish Chowder is magnificent, Pizzas are beautiful and you can customise them for items not on the menu, hot wings are beautiful, burgers and flatbreads top notch!! Good cocktails too.......

Islands Dining room has a Wok night that is excellent.......as many visits to the wok station as you like........plenty of choice of sauces and veg as well as protein choices. Regular menu is good too.......

Club Lounge we love.

Breakfast is decent. Assorted meats, cheeses, fruit, yoghurt, boiled eggs, cereals, oatmeal, cinnamon bun, muffins, donuts, croissants, bagels, toast, pastries assorted juices and teas and coffee.

Lunch snacks aren’t worth coming back for......fruit, trail mix, potato chips and pbj crustables.

Evening appetisers are a hot meal every evening and it changes theme every evening.......for example American night is Mac n cheese, potato salad and regular salad.

There are always crudités, salad, cheese and crackers along with complimentary beers and wines (image on pictures on first page of this thread) Liquor is available at a charge of $5 a shot.

As to whether it’s worth it......that is different for everyone........

We love breakfast there as we aren’t big breakfast eaters. We go a lot so we tend to be back in the hotel for that time of day, but we very rarely use it for dinner as it’s so early.......we prefer to be going out later to Citywalk or around Orlando.....but some people do use it for their full meal. And you can make a meal of it all.

The Club Lounge is so friendly.......the refurb was completed last October and it is a lovely place to spend time in....staff are the best!!! They look after everyone so well........

Again, value is subjective to everyone.........

We adore RPR and spend a lot of time there.......I hope you have an amazing stay there.......


----------



## Meldev

HI there -

Newbie to Universal and of course RPR we're looking to book a fast stay as we stop by Orlando to surprise two of our girls for their March birthdays.  Anyway, how easy it is to walk form RPR to SF?  I was hoping to take advantage of the pool hopping with our kids since SF has a slide and they love slides (but we don't want to spend the money to add a Volcano Bay visit, just going to spend a couple hours in the pool).  

TIA


----------



## schumigirl

Meldev said:


> HI there -
> 
> Newbie to Universal and of course RPR we're looking to book a fast stay as we stop by Orlando to surprise two of our girls for their March birthdays.  Anyway, how easy it is to walk form RPR to SF?  I was hoping to take advantage of the pool hopping with our kids since SF has a slide and they love slides (but we don't want to spend the money to add a Volcano Bay visit, just going to spend a couple hours in the pool).
> 
> TIA



Welcome...……

It is super easy to walk from one to the other  ......you can either walk through the ballroom and convention area inside, or the walking path which is well signposted..….takes less than 10 minutes...…

We stay at both resorts and regularly walk over from one to the other...…

SF pool is lovely.....and yes, the slide is fun...…..


----------



## Meldev

schumigirl said:


> Welcome...……
> 
> It is super easy to walk from one to the other  ......you can either walk through the ballroom and convention area inside, or the walking path which is well signposted..….takes less than 10 minutes...…
> 
> We stay at both resorts and regularly walk over from one to the other...…
> 
> SF pool is lovely.....and yes, the slide is fun...…..


Thank you!


----------



## Tygerlilly

schumigirl said:


> Fabulous!!! They usually run to a very good schedule, the Club Lounge was completed and open earlier than they anticipated which was good news all round........
> 
> So many choices for food there for us!!!
> 
> Sushi bar......everything......love everything on that menu....
> 
> Jake’s Bar........oh loads of choices too.......Crawfish Chowder is magnificent, Pizzas are beautiful and you can customise them for items not on the menu, hot wings are beautiful, burgers and flatbreads top notch!! Good cocktails too.......
> 
> Islands Dining room has a Wok night that is excellent.......as many visits to the wok station as you like........plenty of choice of sauces and veg as well as protein choices. Regular menu is good too.......
> 
> Club Lounge we love.
> 
> Breakfast is decent. Assorted meats, cheeses, fruit, yoghurt, boiled eggs, cereals, oatmeal, cinnamon bun, muffins, donuts, croissants, bagels, toast, pastries assorted juices and teas and coffee.
> 
> Lunch snacks aren’t worth coming back for......fruit, trail mix, potato chips and pbj crustables.
> 
> Evening appetisers are a hot meal every evening and it changes theme every evening.......for example American night is Mac n cheese, potato salad and regular salad.
> 
> There are always crudités, salad, cheese and crackers along with complimentary beers and wines (image on pictures on first page of this thread) Liquor is available at a charge of $5 a shot.
> 
> As to whether it’s worth it......that is different for everyone........
> 
> We love breakfast there as we aren’t big breakfast eaters. We go a lot so we tend to be back in the hotel for that time of day, but we very rarely use it for dinner as it’s so early.......we prefer to be going out later to Citywalk or around Orlando.....but some people do use it for their full meal. And you can make a meal of it all.
> 
> The Club Lounge is so friendly.......the refurb was completed last October and it is a lovely place to spend time in....staff are the best!!! They look after everyone so well........
> 
> Again, value is subjective to everyone.........
> 
> We adore RPR and spend a lot of time there.......I hope you have an amazing stay there.......



We aren't huge breakfast eaters either, so this may work out in our favor. Enough there to get a good breakfast in without it being a super heavy meal. We're definitely planning our dinners for Citywalk (I need Cowfish in my life).

I'll have to see what the price difference is between upgrading to club level vs us stopping for breakfast elsewhere.


----------



## jack presley

Asian cuisine in the Club Lounge this evening. And they have Blue Moon beer which I’m sipping on as I type!


----------



## jack presley

Just back from another really enjoyable stay at the RPR. This time we stayed in the Club Level for the first time as we got a good deal on it when we booked and that was an extra luxury we really enjoyed. Probably a one off as I don't know if we could afford to do it again but a special shout-out to the staff working there who are all magnificent.

My only gripe is that for the third time in a row, they overcharged me for parking. The first time I was double charged and the last time and this, I was charged parking for my entire stay despite only having a car parked for a couple of days (and we informed them of this when checking in). It only takes a couple of seconds so make sure you check your bill before checking out!


----------



## Disney Addicted

When staying at RPR it says priority seating to select restaurants  through Universal Orlando Resort.  That means sit-down restaurants at CityWalk and the parks?  How do I find which restaurants this applies to?


----------



## JaxDad

Disney Addicted said:


> When staying at RPR it says priority seating to select restaurants  through Universal Orlando Resort.  That means sit-down restaurants at CityWalk and the parks?  How do I find which restaurants this applies to?


Try this?
https://orlandoinformer.com/universal/dining-reservations/

I don't think it is totally up to date, but it seems to have some good info.


----------



## Disney Addicted

Thank you JaxDad


----------



## schumigirl

jack presley said:


> Just back from another really enjoyable stay at the RPR. This time we stayed in the Club Level for the first time as we got a good deal on it when we booked and that was an extra luxury we really enjoyed. Probably a one off as I don't know if we could afford to do it again but a special shout-out to the staff working there who are all magnificent.
> 
> My only gripe is that for the third time in a row, they overcharged me for parking. The first time I was double charged and the last time and this, I was charged parking for my entire stay despite only having a car parked for a couple of days (and we informed them of this when checking in). It only takes a couple of seconds so make sure you check your bill before checking out!



Glad you had a lovely stay at RPR........

And glad you enjoyed the Club Lounge yes, the staff in there are amazing.......we adore them all......

Never had any issues with our bill, but yes, anyone can check their bill on their room tv anytime during your stay.......


----------



## SaintsManiac

We return to Universal this November! Booked 2 nights at RPR and I am so excited. Last time we stayed at Cabana Bay and really loved it, but we want EP this time.


----------



## schumigirl

SaintsManiac said:


> We return to Universal this November! Booked 2 nights at RPR and I am so excited. Last time we stayed at Cabana Bay and really loved it, but we want EP this time.



Fabulous!!! 

The EP really is worth it`s weight in gold!!!


----------



## jack presley

schumigirl said:


> Fabulous!!!
> 
> The EP really is worth it`s weight in gold!!!


As is the early admission you get with any of the on site hotels. I've never really used the early admissions before but on out recent trip we used it for Volcano Bay and it was a godsend. I had the Aqua Coaster and the 3 trap door slides done with no waiting before the park even opened to regular customers.


----------



## schumigirl

jack presley said:


> As is the early admission you get with any of the on site hotels. I've never really used the early admissions before but on out recent trip we used it for Volcano Bay and it was a godsend. I had the Aqua Coaster and the 3 trap door slides done with no waiting before the park even opened to regular customers.



Someone doubted me when I said we’ve never done EE in all our years of staying there.........we just never felt the need.......

And we don’t like water parks, so no need to go there......but, yes, it’s a definite advantage for those that do


----------



## patster734

schumigirl said:


> Someone doubted me when I said we’ve never done EE in all our years of staying there.........we just never felt the need.......
> 
> And we don’t like water parks, so no need to go there......but, yes, it’s a definite advantage for those that do



My wife and I are the same way.  We own the 2 park AP.  Any desire to go to Volcano Bay would be to sample the Volcano Bay specific food.  As for EE, we usually get up around 8am, have breakfast at the hotel or in Citywalk, and then get to either IOA or USF between 10 and 11am.  No need to rush because of the EPs that come with the hotel stay.


----------



## schumigirl

patster734 said:


> My wife and I are the same way.  We own the 2 park AP.  Any desire to go to Volcano Bay would be to sample the Volcano Bay specific food.  As for EE, we usually get up around 8am, have breakfast at the hotel or in Citywalk, and then get to either IOA or USF between 10 and 11am.  No need to rush because of the EPs that come with the hotel stay.




That's so funny......we said the only reason we`d ever go to Volcano Bay was to sample the food they serve there...…

Glad we`re not the only ones...…

Yes, EP makes EE redundant...….can`t really see a reason to do it yet.....doubt we ever will.....


----------



## chicagoshannon

Early Entry is really nice if you want to use your wand in the Harry Potter areas.  It's easier to do that with no one there.


----------



## schumigirl

chicagoshannon said:


> Early Entry is really nice if you want to use your wand in the Harry Potter areas.  It's easier to do that with no one there.



Yep, it can be...…

We don't use wands though, so no need to go for that.....I do love watching little kids try to do the spells too....and bigger kids too…...wow some get so annoyed when they can`t do it!!!!


----------



## Kmgordon

Just stayed at RPR last weekend and really enjoyed it, it’s a beautiful resort. The one thing we were disappointed in is that express pass is not honored during early entry. We were not aware of this and were dismayed to find ourselves in an hour plus line for escape from gringotts. Once the express line opened at 9, TMs held people back and said that everyone from early entry would get a chance to ride before express pass people were let through. I just wanted to share this for anyone else who wasn’t aware. Next trip, I will not drag my family out of bed at 5am and will instead sleep in and arrive at 10.


----------



## Esmerelda

That’s weird Kmgordon, I’ve read tons of info on express pass and never read this anywhere.  We only have 1 night to visit in September.  Has anyone else experienced this?  I just went back and reread again on our reservation, I still do not see this mentioned.  If it’s true, I just have to rethink my plan for that day. I know there are only certain things open during that early hour. 

<scratching head here>


----------



## jack presley

I think the post is right. I don’t really use the early entry that often but one time on our recent trip we were at HP DA towards the end of the EE period and couldn’t see an express line for EfG. I didn’t think much of it at the time as the express line was there later in the morning so maybe it’s right.


----------



## chicagoshannon

Kmgordon said:


> Just stayed at RPR last weekend and really enjoyed it, it’s a beautiful resort. The one thing we were disappointed in is that express pass is not honored during early entry. We were not aware of this and were dismayed to find ourselves in an hour plus line for escape from gringotts. Once the express line opened at 9, TMs held people back and said that everyone from early entry would get a chance to ride before express pass people were let through. I just wanted to share this for anyone else who wasn’t aware. Next trip, I will not drag my family out of bed at 5am and will instead sleep in and arrive at 10.


It's not usually that long of a wait during EE.  I think it was that bad because of Presidents weekend.  We were there first week of Feb and the rides were walk on for EE and Diagon Alley was pretty empty.


----------



## Kmgordon

I’m sure it was extra crowded because of President’s day, that’s why we were planning to rely on express pass. We complained to both the park and the resort. The resort staff were saying express pass should work at 8am, but the park staff said they always open that way (no express pass until everyone from early entry have ridden).


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

It’s true EP isn’t until 9 and/or after all early entry guests have gone through will they let you through, they will let you in to line up but you will only stand there until the early entry guests are in.


----------



## Kmgordon

I did a lot of research and never read that anywhere so I thought I’d share. I’m sure you don’t need express pass on low crowd days, but for a crowded day it makes more sense to sleep in and not fight those lines during early entry.


----------



## Esmerelda

Great, thanks everyone.  It’s just odd that this bit of info isn’t mentioned anywhere.  We will still go early, just rethinking our plan.   I just read that the new roller coaster is going to be Hagrids Magical Creatures Motorbike Adventure.  I’m beyond stoked!


----------



## ginkybiloba

For anyone who has been at RPR recently, are there still kiosks in the lobby to pick up AP and park tickets? My plan is to order these online before our trip (we arrive March 7th). I just want to make sure I can get the tickets the evening we arrive from the hotel so that we are ready to go first thing in the morning.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Sue M

ginkybiloba said:


> For anyone who has been at RPR recently, are there still kiosks in the lobby to pick up AP and park tickets? My plan is to order these online before our trip (we arrive March 7th). I just want to make sure I can get the tickets the evening we arrive from the hotel so that we are ready to go first thing in the morning.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I just phoned Universal the other day to buy daughters ticket. I asked that as I want to pick it up at RPH too and they said I could either go to the Vacation desk or use the will call machine in lobby. I hope I was given the correct info.


----------



## disneyinthespringtime

Kmgordon said:


> I’m sure it was extra crowded because of President’s day, that’s why we were planning to rely on express pass. We complained to both the park and the resort. The resort staff were saying express pass should work at 8am, but the park staff said they always open that way (no express pass until everyone from early entry have ridden).



We’re planing to go during a busy time too and have been trying to figure out the best timing to use EP on Gringotts while preferably starting with spells. Around what time did you end up being able to ride (how long did the EE line take to clear)?


----------



## Beer Me

Esmerelda said:


> Great, thanks everyone.  It’s just odd that this bit of info isn’t mentioned anywhere.  We will still go early, just rethinking our plan.   I just read that the new roller coaster is going to be Hagrids Magical Creatures Motorbike Adventure.  I’m beyond stoked!



EE will be the best way to ride Hagrid for sure.  It’s highly unlikely to have an express pass line for quite some time.


----------



## Esmerelda

Yes Beer Me, I imagine it will be a few years before the new coaster would ever get EP.  We will plan this into our early morning start.


----------



## Soldier's*Sweeties

I just put a deposit down on a king suite for our stay in June. I got a confirmation number but no email yet, and when I search for my reservation it’s not available. Is that normal? I’m used to companies immediately sending confirmation emails.

UPDATE: I’m just impatient. The reservation comes up when I search for it now.


----------



## Soldier's*Sweeties

Also now that I’m thinking about it...
It didn’t ask for guest names to register them.  I triple checked that it said “2 adults, and 2 children” so will we all receive Express Passes? Is that something I do later?

Sorry for the questions, it’s just different than Disney.


----------



## JaxDad

Soldier's*Sweeties said:


> Also now that I’m thinking about it...
> It didn’t ask for guest names to register them.  I triple checked that it said “2 adults, and 2 children” so will we all receive Express Passes? Is that something I do later?
> 
> Sorry for the questions, it’s just different than Disney.


Unless things have changed in the last year or so, you just provide the names when they prepare your room keys at check-in, and the room keys will have the names on them and will also serve as your EPs.


----------



## schumigirl

Still the same as jaxdad said, when you check in, names of all registered in the room will be added to the room keys, which are indeed your EP too. 

Dates of your stay are on them too.


----------



## Beer Me

schumigirl said:


> Still the same as jaxdad said, when you check in, names of all registered in the room will be added to the room keys, which are indeed your EP too.
> 
> Dates of your stay are on them too.



So no photo on the EP? Just a regular room key?


----------



## Soldier's*Sweeties

JaxDad said:


> Unless things have changed in the last year or so, you just provide the names when they prepare your room keys at check-in, and the room keys will have the names on them and will also serve as your EPs.





schumigirl said:


> Still the same as jaxdad said, when you check in, names of all registered in the room will be added to the room keys, which are indeed your EP too.
> 
> Dates of your stay are on them too.


Okay cool. Thanks! This is exciting!


----------



## schumigirl

Beer Me said:


> So no photo on the EP? Just a regular room key?



No, they got rid of the photo ages ago.....the room key has your name and dates of stay printed on the front.....

They are doing facial recognition against your room key when you go through the Express line....it works as Tom and I got our keys mixed up and I tried to use his first and it got rejected as I didn't match the facial image for that card......we soon swapped back over.....


----------



## Beer Me

schumigirl said:


> No, they got rid of the photo ages ago.....the room key has your name and dates of stay printed on the front.....
> 
> They are doing facial recognition against your room key when you go through the Express line....it works as Tom and I got our keys mixed up and I tried to use his first and it got rejected as I didn't match the facial image for that card......we soon swapped back over.....



Interesting. I think my last time was 3 years ago. So they will take photos of everyone at check in for facial recognition? Or how does that work?


----------



## schumigirl

Beer Me said:


> Interesting. I think my last time was 3 years ago. So they will take photos of everyone at check in for facial recognition? Or how does that work?



It was September 2017 they went back to the room key.......

They don’t do it, or we haven’t gone through it on every ride, usually from memory, it was Mummy, Trolley Train, Kong, Spider-Man and several others........

Not quite sure why it hasn’t been implemented at every ride....


----------



## jack presley

schumigirl said:


> No, they got rid of the photo ages ago.....the room key has your name and dates of stay printed on the front.....
> 
> *They are doing facial recognition against your room key when you go through the Express line*....it works as Tom and I got our keys mixed up and I tried to use his first and it got rejected as I didn't match the facial image for that card......we soon swapped back over.....


It didn't work at the Mummy for us as it's too dark apparently!


----------



## schumigirl

jack presley said:


> It didn't work at the Mummy for us as it's too dark apparently!



I can imagine, but it worked for us every time in Mummy. 

They did add lighting to Kong line where the machine was as it was almost pitch black when they first put it in......nearly walked into the TM!!!


----------



## patster734

schumigirl said:


> No, they got rid of the photo ages ago.....the room key has your name and dates of stay printed on the front.....
> 
> They are doing facial recognition against your room key when you go through the Express line....it works as Tom and I got our keys mixed up and I tried to use his first and it got rejected as I didn't match the facial image for that card......we soon swapped back over.....



Lol!  I typically wear a hat everywhere I go when in Florida.  For the rides where I had to store my hat in a locker (like MIB), the facial recognition would fail.


----------



## Sue M

One less card to deal with, yay. Last trip 4? Yrs ago we still had the separate EP card with photo.


----------



## schumigirl

patster734 said:


> Lol!  I typically wear a hat everywhere I go when in Florida.  For the rides where I had to store my hat in a locker (like MIB), the facial recognition would fail.



Ah yes.......lol.....I never thought about hats......I guess I never have mine on in any of the lines.......I don’t even remember if they asked Tom to take his off or not........


----------



## schumigirl

Sue M said:


> One less card to deal with, yay. Last trip 4? Yrs ago we still had the separate EP card with photo.



That never bothered us....we put the EP picture facing out one way of the lanyard and the AP on the other facing the opposite way.......never had to faff about or bring it out of the lanyard. 

Some of the pictures were hilarious though.....but mine was always clear, you could see it was me......one of our friends showed us his picture.......not a clue who it was!


----------



## jack presley

I’d no issue with a hat. Sometimes I left it on and other times I didn’t and apart from the ‘too dark’ Mummy that I already mentioned, I didn’t have any issues with the facial recognition.


----------



## Beer Me

schumigirl said:


> ...
> 
> Some of the pictures were hilarious though.....but mine was always clear, you could see it was me......one of our friends showed us his picture.......not a clue who it was!



I recently found my express pass from a few years ago - the picture looks like a fetal ultrasound. Those cameras were terrible


----------



## schumigirl

Beer Me said:


> I recently found my express pass from a few years ago - the picture looks like a fetal ultrasound. Those cameras were terrible



Lol........so true!!


----------



## Hitchhiking Ghost

Beer Me said:


> So no photo on the EP? Just a regular room key?



In addition to the details the others mentioned, the room key will have some kind of park related photo on it.  Mine was hulk, one daughter cat in the hat, the other Blue Man Group, one Jurassic Park.  I held onto all the cards and it just became easy to remember whose was whose by the image on the front.


----------



## elfling8

We just upgraded our hotel from CBBR to RPR so we could get the express passes.  We (me, DH, DD16, DS14) are going April 17-21, so thought with the crowds it would be well worth the extra.  I started reading this thread from the beginning, and way back saw mentioned that you could add club level to any room if available.  Wondering if that is still possible?  The club level rooms were not available, so would that mean it is unlikely to be able to add when we check in?


----------



## Soldier's*Sweeties

Does anyone know the locations of the king suites? Or are they just kind of scattered around the resort?


----------



## cbsnyber1

Soldier's*Sweeties said:


> Does anyone know the locations of the king suites? Or are they just kind of scattered around the resort?



I don't know if the king suites are together or scattered among the floors. We had a king suite on the second floor, and had club level attached to it. Every day we had to motor on up to the club level floor, but it wasn't inconvenient, just a quick elevator ride.


----------



## Sue M

elfling8 said:


> We just upgraded our hotel from CBBR to RPR so we could get the express passes.  We (me, DH, DD16, DS14) are going April 17-21, so thought with the crowds it would be well worth the extra.  I started reading this thread from the beginning, and way back saw mentioned that you could add club level to any room if available.  Wondering if that is still possible?  The club level rooms were not available, so would that mean it is unlikely to be able to add when we check in?


I’d be interested to know too.


----------



## macraven

Soldier's*Sweeties said:


> Does anyone know the locations of the king suites? Or are they just kind of scattered around the resort?



_King suites are scattered in the 3 towers
They can be on different floors also

I only know of room numbers of the suites I have stayed_


----------



## schumigirl

elfling8 said:


> We just upgraded our hotel from CBBR to RPR so we could get the express passes.  We (me, DH, DD16, DS14) are going April 17-21, so thought with the crowds it would be well worth the extra.  I started reading this thread from the beginning, and way back saw mentioned that you could add club level to any room if available.  Wondering if that is still possible?  The club level rooms were not available, so would that mean it is unlikely to be able to add when we check in?



Once they are sold out you can`t add it if they have reached their quota of rooms sold. 

So if there are no Club Level rooms to book, then you won`t be able to add to any other room, if that makes sense..

So, if you wanted Club Level, book it if available. But sounds like they are full when you go, although keep checking as folks do cancel......


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

Hi,
We used to be regulars at USO with APs, frequent visitors, etc. but needed a break for a while. 

Our last visit was 2015 at HRH and so much has changed!

Even back then we've never noticed a rental car desk or used Hertz or Avis car rental onsite locations but trying to help my SIL who will be renting a car at TPA and would like to drop off at RPR.  Universal's website states that Avis is now onsite but when I search locations on Avis website, only Doubletree shows as a possibility. 
Strangely, when I book through the Costco website as a one way rental, it did allow me to enter RPR address as a drop off location.

Can anyone confirm if there still is Avis presence at RPR and what is the procedure to drop off? 

My SIL has MS and though she doesn't use a wheelchair, I'd like to make this as smooth as possible for her.  Thanks!!


----------



## jack presley

Yes, Avis are still there. We hired a car from them for a couple of days on our recent trip last month. The desk is open from either 8 or 9 in the morning until 5 or 6 in the evening (sorry, can't remember exact times). 

When we picked up the car, the Avis lady was on her own and there were another couple of people looking to hire a car as well so she just gave us the keys and told us to give them to the valet who would bring he car to the front of the hotel. I'd imagine if there was no one else there she would have accompanied us to do the check for scrapes and dents etc. and mark on the sheet. As a result we didn't get to do this so I just took a couple of pictures of small things which I didn't want to get blamed for. However this never became an issue but generally when hiring a car, I like the rep to be with us when we pick up the car to do the check.  

We dropped our car back outside of the opening hours and just parked in the car park and gave the keys to the valet. My  invoice was emailed to me a day or so later. So dropping off is very simple if you're dropping it back in the evening.


----------



## BlueFairy

We will be arriving on a spring break Thurs. from WDW (probably after lunch).  Then a very long day at US/IOA for Wizarding World (Friday).  Sat. will be checkout, possibly enjoying the resort, and late trip to MCO (after 4 or 5pm).  Or we may leave after breakfast and explore the Cape before our flight.
1.  What do you recommend is not-to-be-missed to do at the resort or in City Walk for a first timer to US and RPR.  Should we just hang out and enjoy the pool?  Are they heated in March?
2.  Dining suggestion for DH, myself and DDs 11&14 for supper. 
3.  Checkout day - same question as #1.
4.  What is our best option for a fast breakfast on our park day?  We'll be heading to Early admission for WW.
5.  What is a good suggestion for a large and leisurely breakfast/brunch if we stick around on Sat.
6.  What is the latest we would be allowed to have a late checkout at RPR?
7.  I know they will store luggage.  Would we have access to a locker room for changing if we do pool time on Sat.?

thank you!


----------



## elfling8

schumigirl said:


> So, if you wanted Club Level, book it if available. But sounds like they are full when you go, although keep checking as folks do cancel......



Thank you.  Yes, that makes sense.  I booked through AAA agent and did have him ask, and there were only standard queen rooms left for the whole resort.  Won't hurt to ask when we check in and maybe give a call once a week.

So happy we were able to upgrade.  I was looking forward to the lazy river at CBBR, but will take the trade of EP and shorter walk!
I'm halfway through the thread now, enjoying learning about the resort from you all.


----------



## macraven

_Late check out is noon

You need to arrange this when you check in or soon after 
_


----------



## schumigirl

BlueFairy said:


> We will be arriving on a spring break Thurs. from WDW (probably after lunch).  Then a very long day at US/IOA for Wizarding World (Friday).  Sat. will be checkout, possibly enjoying the resort, and late trip to MCO (after 4 or 5pm).  Or we may leave after breakfast and explore the Cape before our flight.
> 1.  What do you recommend is not-to-be-missed to do at the resort or in City Walk for a first timer to US and RPR.  Should we just hang out and enjoy the pool?  Are they heated in March?
> 2.  Dining suggestion for DH, myself and DDs 11&14 for supper.
> 3.  Checkout day - same question as #1.
> 4.  What is our best option for a fast breakfast on our park day?  We'll be heading to Early admission for WW.
> 5.  What is a good suggestion for a large and leisurely breakfast/brunch if we stick around on Sat.
> 6.  What is the latest we would be allowed to have a late checkout at RPR?
> 7.  I know they will store luggage.  Would we have access to a locker room for changing if we do pool time on Sat.?
> 
> thank you!



Yes, you can use the lockers and facilities in the gym area after you check out.....they provide towels and products too. 

Late check out is 12 or 1pm, but some folks have said they were charged for the 1pm late check out or later..

Islands Dining room has the best onsite buffet breakfast/brunch in all the hotels. 

Usually I`d suggest Orchids grab and go for breakfast, but with the refurb starting soon, I have no idea if it`ll be there.....if it is, it opens at 6am.

For dining check out damo`s sticky......you know the type of food your family enjoys, that sticky has the menu`s for every restaurant in the parks, hotels and Citywalk…….have a read through it and see what appeals. 

Saturday morning has the minion character breakfast if that would interest you. 

Pools have folks swimming in March, yes they are heated.


----------



## Soldier's*Sweeties

Is there a schedule for the torch lighting ceremony?


----------



## BlueFairy

elfling8 said:


> So happy we were able to upgrade.  I was looking forward to the lazy river at CBBR, but will take the trade of EP and shorter walk!
> I'm halfway through the thread now, enjoying learning about the resort from you all.


Doesn't a stay at RPR entitle you to pool hopping?  Actually gives me the idea we could try that if the weather is warm enough.





schumigirl said:


> Yes, you can use the lockers and facilities in the gym area after you check out.....they provide towels and products too.
> 
> Late check out is 12 or 1pm, but some folks have said they were charged for the 1pm late check out or later..
> 
> Islands Dining room has the best onsite buffet breakfast/brunch in all the hotels.
> 
> Usually I`d suggest Orchids grab and go for breakfast, but with the refurb starting soon, I have no idea if it`ll be there.....if it is, it opens at 6am.
> 
> For dining check out damo`s sticky......you know the type of food your family enjoys, that sticky has the menu`s for every restaurant in the parks, hotels and Citywalk…….have a read through it and see what appeals.
> 
> Saturday morning has the minion character breakfast if that would interest you.
> 
> Pools have folks swimming in March, yes they are heated.



Many thanks.  We will definitely try Islands.  I'll be curious to her what happens with Orchids in March.  Is there another grab and go option between RPR and IOA?  We just need something to hold us until we get a break for Leaky Cauldron and a real meal. Maybe I'll just be sure to put something in our fridge the night before.
Good to know about pools and locker room.  Is pool hopping allowed?
Not interested in character meals.  DD has a thing about seeing faces.  We'll look at menus.  I'm still stumped about Thurs. evening.

Also, what time do people suggest heading to the parks to be at the beginning of early admission.  I'm not sure how much time to allow.  Will be the boats be running or should we plan to walk?


----------



## elfling8

BlueFairy said:


> Doesn't a stay at RPR entitle you to pool hopping?  Actually gives me the idea we could try that if the weather is warm enough.
> 
> I'll be curious to her what happens with Orchids in March.  Is there another grab and go option between RPR and IOA?  We just need something to hold us until we get a break for Leaky Cauldron and a real meal.



Yes, we could pool hop, but I am lazy and probably won't get motivated enough.  LOL!  

Same here - grab something quick, get in to early admission do a couple rides and then sit down for a good breakfast. I'm going to pack Larabars and other protein bars the kids will eat in the morning just in case.  Hopefully Orchids will still be open.  The website does say all amenities will be running so fingers crossed.


----------



## macraven

Soldier's*Sweeties said:


> Is there a schedule for the torch lighting ceremony?


_Last few years torch lighting ceremony was on Saturday at about 6:00

I could watch it from my room
Very entertaining _


----------



## DMLAINI

Where are the laundry facilities located?  I was hoping to be able to swim while doing a load or 2.  Also, is there a daily resort schedule somewhere to see what the movies are for the evening, torch lighting ceremony, etc.  Do you need to prebook the Minion dining?


----------



## schumigirl

DMLAINI said:


> Where are the laundry facilities located?  I was hoping to be able to swim while doing a load or 2.  Also, is there a daily resort schedule somewhere to see what the movies are for the evening, torch lighting ceremony, etc.  Do you need to prebook the Minion dining?



There is a laundry room in each tower......T1 is located at the door as you come out of Jake’s/Islands restaurant on the ground floor near the pool.

T3 is located on the 2nd floor and I have no idea where it is in T2 as we’ve never been in that tower. 

There is a weekly schedule for movies and you can get a copy from front desk or concierge and it is posted at the main entrance as you come into the pool nearest elevators from T3. 

You do need to book the Minion breakfast.......


----------



## schumigirl

BlueFairy said:


> Doesn't a stay at RPR entitle you to pool hopping?  Actually gives me the idea we could try that if the weather is warm enough.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many thanks.  We will definitely try Islands.  I'll be curious to her what happens with Orchids in March.  Is there another grab and go option between RPR and IOA?  We just need something to hold us until we get a break for Leaky Cauldron and a real meal. Maybe I'll just be sure to put something in our fridge the night before.
> Good to know about pools and locker room.  Is pool hopping allowed?
> Not interested in character meals.  DD has a thing about seeing faces.  We'll look at menus.  I'm still stumped about Thurs. evening.
> 
> Also, what time do people suggest heading to the parks to be at the beginning of early admission.  I'm not sure how much time to allow.  Will be the boats be running or should we plan to walk?



Yes, boats will be running....they start 30 minutes before EE starts. Doesn’t take long to walk at all. 

Pool hopping is allowed and encouraged.


----------



## elfling8

Woo hoo!  I just finished reading the entire thread.  LOL  We had a snow day here today, and that's how I spent my day, reading the last 40 or so pages.  My family thinks I'm nuts....  I said to DH, it's better than scrolling facebook all day.  He did agree.

A couple questions:
1. A while back I read that there is an indoor hot tub in the fitness center and anyone can use it.  Is that still the case?
2. My one error after reading a bunch of info is that we went with the Super Star Shuttle from and to the airport.  I know most of you veterans use an independent company for transfer, but does anyone know how early before your flight they want you to leave the hotel?  Our flight home isn't until 8pm or so, and we will be able to go to the park that day for at least a half day.

Lots of great info here from all - USO dreaming on a winter's day


----------



## schumigirl

elfling8 said:


> Woo hoo!  I just finished reading the entire thread.  LOL  We had a snow day here today, and that's how I spent my day, reading the last 40 or so pages.  My family thinks I'm nuts....  I said to DH, it's better than scrolling facebook all day.  He did agree.
> 
> A couple questions:
> 1. A while back I read that there is an indoor hot tub in the fitness center and anyone can use it.  Is that still the case?
> 2. My one error after reading a bunch of info is that we went with the Super Star Shuttle from and to the airport.  I know most of you veterans use an independent company for transfer, but does anyone know how early before your flight they want you to leave the hotel?  Our flight home isn't until 8pm or so, and we will be able to go to the park that day for at least a half day.
> 
> Lots of great info here from all - USO dreaming on a winter's day



Yes, anyone can use the indoor hot tub. Under 18s have to be with an adult. 

No idea about the superstar shuttle as we always have a car. 

Glad you found the thread helpful.......


----------



## Silvermist999

For those who pool hop in the afternoon from RPR, is there any free transportation between resorts or do you drive over to the other resort?  If the weather is warm enough, I think we may want to try out Cabana Bay.


Is anyone there right now who can comment on whether the lobby refurb has begun.  We check in next week Thursday to RPR, after our WDW visit. Just curious how extensive the refurb is.  After our trip is over, I can provide an update for everyone.


----------



## schumigirl

Silvermist999 said:


> For those who pool hop in the afternoon from RPR, is there any free transportation between resorts or do you drive over to the other resort?  If the weather is warm enough, I think we may want to try out Cabana Bay.
> 
> 
> Is anyone there right now who can comment on whether the lobby refurb has begun.  We check in next week Thursday to RPR, after our WDW visit. Just curious how extensive the refurb is.  After our trip is over, I can provide an update for everyone.



It is a very extensive refurb, done in two parts last I heard. We arrive Saturday and will be over at RP too. I don’t think it has physically started yet. Should be soon. Maybe middle of the month roughly. 

We don’t pool hop. But no free transport direct from RP to CBay.......If you drive over to the other hotels you’ll have to pay a daily visitor parking charge......it’s not too far a walk to be honest.


----------



## Silvermist999

schumigirl said:


> It is a very extensive refurb, done in two parts last I heard. We arrive Saturday and will be over at RP too. I don’t think it has physically started yet. Should be soon. Maybe middle of the month roughly.
> 
> We don’t pool hop. But no free transport direct from RP to CBay.......If you drive over to the other hotels you’ll have to pay a daily visitor parking charge......it’s not too far a walk to be honest.



Thanks! Ahh...mid month is about the time we arrive, hope I can get some good pics in the lobby before they start! Surprised actually to hear we would have to pay for parking again, it’s already pretty expensive, even before factoring in our exchange rate.  Maybe we will do the walk over one day, if everyone is up for it.


----------



## Hitchhiking Ghost

DMLAINI said:


> Where are the laundry facilities located?  I was hoping to be able to swim while doing a load or 2.  Also, is there a daily resort schedule somewhere to see what the movies are for the evening, torch lighting ceremony, etc.  Do you need to prebook the Minion dining?



We just stayed in tower 3, laundry is near the elevators on floor 2.  3 washing machines and 3 dryers.  $3 per machine.


----------



## Hitchhiking Ghost

BlueFairy said:


> We will be arriving on a spring break Thurs. from WDW (probably after lunch).  Then a very long day at US/IOA for Wizarding World (Friday).  Sat. will be checkout, possibly enjoying the resort, and late trip to MCO (after 4 or 5pm).  Or we may leave after breakfast and explore the Cape before our flight.
> 1.  What do you recommend is not-to-be-missed to do at the resort or in City Walk for a first timer to US and RPR.  Should we just hang out and enjoy the pool?  Are they heated in March?
> 2.  Dining suggestion for DH, myself and DDs 11&14 for supper.
> 3.  Checkout day - same question as #1.
> 4.  What is our best option for a fast breakfast on our park day?  We'll be heading to Early admission for WW.
> 5.  What is a good suggestion for a large and leisurely breakfast/brunch if we stick around on Sat.
> 6.  What is the latest we would be allowed to have a late checkout at RPR?
> 7.  I know they will store luggage.  Would we have access to a locker room for changing if we do pool time on Sat.?
> 
> thank you!



We were just there two weeks ago.  They let me do late check out (noon instead of 11:00am) the day of.  I think you can request for later, but there would be a fee associated with this, I think.

Fast breakfast, there is a Cinnabon at Citi Walk or in IOA that can offer a simple, quick, and actually normal priced breakfast if that is to your liking.

The pool bar at RPR, the nachos are enough to feed three people ($15).  I wouldn't say that they are out of this world great (pretty heavy on the chips) but they let us special order it (cheese on one half, beans on separate plate etc.) and it was actually best food value (to price) that we found.


----------



## Sheila E.

schumigirl said:


> *RPR is literally less than 10 minutes walk from the parks. The path is beautifully kept and is a very pleasant walk.
> 
> You can of course take the boat. The boat dock is located nearest T3 and boats are regular. They start 1 hour before EE and run till 2.30am.
> Last boat leaves City Walk at 2:00 am.  Very nice little ride too. The boat captains will usually regale you with tales and also give you information about parks closing time too.
> 
> Boats won't run if there is lightning within a 5 mile radius.
> 
> You will have your bag searched entering boat or on the path if you walk.
> 
> There are also Rickshaws waiting. These guys work only for tips. No set charge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MAIN ENTRANCE AREAS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOBBY AND ORCHIDS LOUNGE AREAS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> POOL AREA*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *POOL VIEWS FROM ROOMS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHILDCARE..........
> 
> Royal Pacific has the Mariners Club for children.
> 
> It's a supervised activity centre if parents want a night off from the little ones. They have arts and crafts tables, computer desks, story time and other activities. Trained staff will supervise toilet trained children aged 4 - 14.
> 
> Hours are 5pm - 11.30 Sunday till Thursday and 5pm to Midnight Friday's and Saturdays.
> 
> $15 per hour, per child and $15 per meal.
> 
> Reservations call 407-503-3200
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Sheila E.

I'm curious about the rick shaws you mentioned, are they the bicycle kind and also how close to the actual park entrance are they allowed to go? Thanks


----------



## Hitchhiking Ghost

Sheila E. said:


> I'm curious about the rick shaws you mentioned, are they the bicycle kind and also how close to the actual park entrance are they allowed to go? Thanks



I didn't see the thread you were responding to, but on our recent visit two weeks ago, while riding the boat from RPR to Citiwalk, we did see bicycle "rickshaws" going back and forth on the walking paths.


----------



## schumigirl

Sheila E. said:


> I'm curious about the rick shaws you mentioned, are they the bicycle kind and also how close to the actual park entrance are they allowed to go? Thanks



They will take you to the security check point beside Margaritaville.....and round to the gate at the pool entrance.

Yes, they are the bicycle type.


----------



## Sheila E.

Hitchhiking Ghost said:


> I didn't see the thread you were responding to, but on our recent visit two weeks ago, while riding the boat from RPR to Citiwalk, we did see bicycle "rickshaws" going back and forth on the walking paths.


ok thanks guess Ill inquire at the hotel


----------



## Sheila E.

macraven said:


> _I found this bit of information out 5 years ago and it still is in effect.
> 
> If you buy a cup of coffee at Orchid Lounge in the morning, save your cup and get a free refill the same visit.
> 
> Since it opens at 6:00 am, you have plenty of time to grab ala carte breakfast here and still be able to go to early entry at the parks.
> 
> If you brought food items from home or picked things up on your way to the hotel, use the microwave at Orchids Lounge to heat anything you need to._


Thanks for the info I was wondering if anything was open early enough to grab a quick bite before early entry at the parks.


----------



## macraven

_With the lobby under construction, don’t know how Orchids Court will be set up

This has been a grab and go set up for breakfast over the years 
Opens at 6 am and has a variety of breakfast items 

Seating was plentiful 


I hope anyone that is at RP during the lobby renovations will post on the temporary set up will be for this eatery _


----------



## elfling8

macraven said:


> _I hope anyone that is at RP during the lobby renovations will post on the temporary set up will be for this eatery _



I would appreciate this as well.  We will be there April 17-21 and grab and go is our preferred way in the morning.


----------



## elfling8

The family that watches our dog when we are away is at RPH now - I can ask them when they get back if the renovations have started and if so about Orchids.


----------



## chicagoshannon

Anyone know what brand the shampoo/conditioner is in the rooms?


----------



## TommyMac_DisneyEdition

I'll be at RPR in late August.  I booked the standard room, but have been reading about the club level upgrade.  I just checked and the upgrade is still available, but the increase in cost is well over a $100/night.  That feels steep to me.  My gut tells me that this only makes sense if I decide to really make a point out of maximizing all the various food and drink offerings every day.  

Are there other non-food/drink-related perks I'm under-appreciating?  If it were a quiet respite from the kids in my room, maybe that's a value I need to consider.  But I assume this area is a mad-house, and not the type of area where I could really relax and watch some TV or read.


----------



## macraven

TommyMac_DisneyEdition said:


> I'll be at RPR in late August.  I booked the standard room, but have been reading about the club level upgrade.  I just checked and the upgrade is still available, but the increase in cost is well over a $100/night.  That feels steep to me.  My gut tells me that this only makes sense if I decide to really make a point out of maximizing all the various food and drink offerings every day.
> 
> Are there other non-food/drink-related perks I'm under-appreciating?  If it were a quiet respite from the kids in my room, maybe that's a value I need to consider.  But I assume this area is a mad-house, and not the type of area where I could really relax and watch some TV or read.


_When I had club level, it never was a mad house 
Breakfast period can be busy but never loud or chaotic

Afternoon is a very quiet time in the lounge as most are in the parks 
A few basic snack are out during the day, chips or maybe pretzels and soft drinks/water

If you don’t want to do the parks in the afternoon, the club lounge is a lovely place to sit and read 

Appetizers and light items are out in the early evening.
Desserts are put out after the dinner time period _


----------



## macraven

_Hair and bathing, etc products are
 JF
(Julien Farrell)_


----------



## schumigirl

TommyMac_DisneyEdition said:


> I'll be at RPR in late August.  I booked the standard room, but have been reading about the club level upgrade.  I just checked and the upgrade is still available, but the increase in cost is well over a $100/night.  That feels steep to me.  My gut tells me that this only makes sense if I decide to really make a point out of maximizing all the various food and drink offerings every day.
> 
> Are there other non-food/drink-related perks I'm under-appreciating?  If it were a quiet respite from the kids in my room, maybe that's a value I need to consider.  But I assume this area is a mad-house, and not the type of area where I could really relax and watch some TV or read.



Never seen it a mad house........it can get noisy during appetiser hours and breakfast, but we went over around 3.45 yesterday and it was so peaceful........

There were two people sitting relaxing and reading a book when we went into the Club Lounge........and it did get busy as expected once food and beverages were being served. But we’ve seen it a lovely place to sit and relax when food is not being served.

As to whether it would be worth it for you is purely a personal thing........some folks don’t want to leave the parks to come back for appetisers, some do. But certainly breakfast would be ideal before you set off for the parks, lunch time snacks aren’t worth coming back for and if you were planning to spend some time in the resort evening apps would be worth it for you. Some people do use it as their evening meal for their family. 

The lounge is lovely and staff do take good care of you.


----------



## schumigirl

elfling8 said:


> The family that watches our dog when we are away is at RPH now - I can ask them when they get back if the renovations have started and if so about Orchids.



Renovations haven’t started yet and won’t be starting this week.


----------



## Sue M

Sheila E. said:


> I'm curious about the rick shaws you mentioned, are they the bicycle kind and also how close to the actual park entrance are they allowed to go? Thanks


We used the Rickshaws one or two mornings if we just missed the boat at Portofino. There weren’t a lot waiting around, near boat dock. But it was a fun trip. They work for tips.


----------



## Sue M

Hitchhiking Ghost said:


> We just stayed in tower 3, laundry is near the elevators on floor 2.  3 washing machines and 3 dryers.  $3 per machine.


How did you like tower 3?  I have that as my request. It was either 1 or 3! Hard choice.


----------



## Sheila E.

schumigirl said:


> They will take you to the security check point beside Margaritaville.....and round to the gate at the pool entrance.
> 
> Yes, they are the bicycle type.


Thanks


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Sue M said:


> How did you like tower 3?  I have that as my request. It was either 1 or 3! Hard choice.



Hello!

Tower 3 is an awesome location, a couple of our first stays years ago we were put in 1, also a great place, we had views overlooking the waterway and theme park and pool view!!! Very awesome! However we mostly stay CL now and typically stay on the 7th or 6th floor of 3, IMO we would favor 3 because our favorite rooms have outstanding views, gotta love that!!!!!


----------



## Hitchhiking Ghost

Sue M said:


> How did you like tower 3?  I have that as my request. It was either 1 or 3! Hard choice.



We were on second floor, so it was actually odd to have to go "up" one floor to the lobby area.

As rooms go, we were in a basic room.  Being on floor 2, not much of a view.  From just a room standpoint, nothing memorable at all.  But as they say in real estate "location, location, location".  The tower's elevator is just off the main lobby so that is convenient if you need to go to concierge or check in at the front desk.  When you go out on floor 1, you are right at the pool area, so again very convenient and then just down the path from the pool is the dock for the boats to Citi Walk.  First floor bar and restaurants too are right there as you walk out.  So from a standpoint of outside amenities, pretty hard to beat tower 3 I'd think.


----------



## Sue M

Hitchhiking Ghost said:


> We were on second floor, so it was actually odd to have to go "up" one floor to the lobby area.
> 
> As rooms go, we were in a basic room.  Being on floor 2, not much of a view.  From just a room standpoint, nothing memorable at all.  But as they say in real estate "location, location, location".  The tower's elevator is just off the main lobby so that is convenient if you need to go to concierge or check in at the front desk.  When you go out on floor 1, you are right at the pool area, so again very convenient and then just down the path from the pool is the dock for the boats to Citi Walk.  First floor bar and restaurants too are right there as you walk out.  So from a standpoint of outside amenities, pretty hard to beat tower 3 I'd think.


Thanks! I also have a request for upper floor.  Our first time at RPH. From the photos the rooms look pretty.


----------



## Hitchhiking Ghost

Just from my liking, the hotel has more "curb appeal" than room appeal.  Again, we were just in a basic two queen bed room.  I'm not recalling any special theming, hallways were a bit long and bland.  It was a comfortable room, had the typical mini fridge, wall safe, closet and dresser that tv was on.  Nothing much different than a Hampton Inn or Holiday Inn.  We were able to get a rollaway bed in our room, so that was very accommodating.  Not to start a comparison war, but when we've stayed at Disney its been moderate level, at Port Orleans Riverside.  I would take that hotel hands down.  Again, basic room only, so for us the real value of RPH was its location, outside amenities (pool, bar, restaurant etc) and the express pass.  Since we weren't in the hotel until usually 9:00pm, it worked out well.


----------



## Minnie1222

Hitchhiking Ghost said:


> Just from my liking, the hotel has more "curb appeal" than room appeal.  Again, we were just in a basic two queen bed room.  I'm not recalling any special theming, hallways were a bit long and bland.  It was a comfortable room, had the typical mini fridge, wall safe, closet and dresser that tv was on.  Nothing much different than a Hampton Inn or Holiday Inn.  We were able to get a rollaway bed in our room, so that was very accommodating.  Not to start a comparison war, but when we've stayed at Disney its been moderate level, at Port Orleans Riverside.  I would take that hotel hands down.  Again, basic room only, so for us the real value of RPH was its location, outside amenities (pool, bar, restaurant etc) and the express pass.  Since we weren't in the hotel until usually 9:00pm, it worked out well.


Totally agree! The rooms are inferior than a typical deluxe Disney room.
With that said, I am still looking to book a room there for this July.  I'm curious to know about the extensive of the lobby renovation before making the reservation.  Anyone who is there right now please give an update.  Thanks.


----------



## Sue M

Hitchhiking Ghost said:


> Just from my liking, the hotel has more "curb appeal" than room appeal.  Again, we were just in a basic two queen bed room.  I'm not recalling any special theming, hallways were a bit long and bland.  It was a comfortable room, had the typical mini fridge, wall safe, closet and dresser that tv was on.  Nothing much different than a Hampton Inn or Holiday Inn.  We were able to get a rollaway bed in our room, so that was very accommodating.  Not to start a comparison war, but when we've stayed at Disney its been moderate level, at Port Orleans Riverside.  I would take that hotel hands down.  Again, basic room only, so for us the real value of RPH was its location, outside amenities (pool, bar, restaurant etc) and the express pass.  Since we weren't in the hotel until usually 9:00pm, it worked out well.


While I love POR, I prefer rooms that don’t have exterior doors where everyone passing by can look in, and have closets rather than a rack in the sink area.


----------



## Hitchhiking Ghost

Sue M said:


> While I love POR, I prefer rooms that don’t have exterior doors where everyone passing by can look in, and have closets rather than a rack in the sink area.



I guess I don't see much difference between someone walking outside or walking down a hallway, either way they can look in if they choose.  What I like about the outside door, is that you open your door and you get the immediate theming of the grounds, the morning air, sunshine, etc vs opening your door and stepping into a bland hallway.  I guess either way, not something I've given much thought to, but definitely prefer the outside rooms.

We stayed in the Alligator Bayou section, the only thing (beside overall better interior theming) that I thought was an improvement over RPH was that POR had two side by side sinks just outside of the shower bathroom area.  I would describe our room at RPH as "moderate level".  We had 5 in the room, and a second sink would have definitely made life easier.

I did a package deal, with park tix and the resort, so I never really broke down the cost of what I paid for.  Obviously the  EP was a big component of the cost, but I've been meaning to go back and see what the rack rate was on our room.  Location is definitely a factor in pricing, the resort location was incredible, definitely "deluxe level".  Resort amenities (pool - which surprised me that it had no deep end) and bar and restaurants are pretty close to "deluxe" level, maybe not quite there.  The room itself, felt value to moderate at best.


----------



## Sue M

Hitchhiking Ghost said:


> I guess I don't see much difference between someone walking outside or walking down a hallway, either way they can look in if they choose.  What I like about the outside door, is that you open your door and you get the immediate theming of the grounds, the morning air, sunshine, etc vs opening your door and stepping into a bland hallway.  I guess either way, not something I've given much thought to, but definitely prefer the outside rooms.
> 
> We stayed in the Alligator Bayou section, the only thing (beside overall better interior theming) that I thought was an improvement over RPH was that POR had two side by side sinks just outside of the shower bathroom area.  I would describe our room at RPH as "moderate level".  We had 5 in the room, and a second sink would have definitely made life easier.
> 
> I did a package deal, with park tix and the resort, so I never really broke down the cost of what I paid for.  Obviously the  EP was a big component of the cost, but I've been meaning to go back and see what the rack rate was on our room.  Location is definitely a factor in pricing, the resort location was incredible, definitely "deluxe level".  Resort amenities (pool - which surprised me that it had no deep end) and bar and restaurants are pretty close to "deluxe" level, maybe not quite there.  The room itself, felt value to moderate at best.


Yes, I like 2 sinks too!  But there’s just 2 of us, so we’ll have plenty of room. What I mean is with interior door no body is walking past your windows looking in like they do on exterior walkways.  With interior doors the only way people can look into your room is if you have the door open or are on ground floor. 
We got a pretty good price for RPH, $210/night. For April/May. RPH is the last Universal deluxe resort for me to try. Looking forward to it. Love the tropical Polynesian theme.  And short walk to the park. 
Seems like many hotel pools are doing away with deep areas, at Disney too.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

I don’t believe RPR is classified as a “Deluxe” I think it’s called a “Preferred”, however IMO it is easy to see why it’s considered a “Deluxe” because it is a wonderful place, the value is unbeatable also, some times of the year you can get discounts on standards for as little as $170ish per night!!!


----------



## PolyAddict

Hello,

We want to book RPR, HR or Port for a July trip.  I have read some talk of renovations at RPR, can someone elaborate for me?

thanks


----------



## Hitchhiking Ghost

Sue M said:


> Yes, I like 2 sinks too!  But there’s just 2 of us, so we’ll have plenty of room. What I mean is with interior door no body is walking past your windows looking in like they do on exterior walkways.  With interior doors the only way people can look into your room is if you have the door open or are on ground floor.
> We got a pretty good price for RPH, $210/night. For April/May. RPH is the last Universal deluxe resort for me to try. Looking forward to it. Love the tropical Polynesian theme.  And short walk to the park.
> Seems like many hotel pools are doing away with deep areas, at Disney too.



As a family of 5, not on a deluxe budget, our choices for Disney are a bit limited, as we prefer to stay on site.  Last visit was 2015, so we only go once every 3 or 4 years at best.  POR was at the time the only moderate that could handle 5 and their pool is one of the best on property, especially at the moderate level.  That's why I was surprised when I went into the pool at RPH and I'm like, ok, what am I missing, where is the deep end?  Our two youngest did enjoy Wednesday night movie night by the pool (Kong), like being in their living room, but wet instead.  I would have liked to have taken more time to explore the grounds, just to get a better feel for the resort.  Although, it appeared that most of what there was to see was on ground level by or around the pool, so I probably experienced most of it.  Because its the one description I know best, I tend to think of resorts in the value-moderate-deluxe category.  I think the resort definitely earns a deluxe review for its outside appearance its location and convenience and for on property food experiences (although would have preferred something more kid friendly, but I suppose a food court would have been out of place in that resort).  For actual accomodations, since it was fairly roomy (we did squeeze in a roll away) I'd give it a moderate rating at most, but it loses points for only one sink.

When we do Disney we usually just do Disney and its 7-9 days, so plenty of time to explore the resorts and grounds and everything in between.  This trip, we were sandwhiching Universal in between other destinations, had never done it before as a family, so decided to do it right and stay at RHP and get the EPs.  But most of our time was spent at the parks, other than an hour or so each night at the pool, until the last night when dad finally got everyone into bed and then scurried back to Margaritaville for some wind down time.


----------



## Hitchhiking Ghost

Minnie1222 said:


> Totally agree! The rooms are inferior than a typical deluxe Disney room.
> With that said, I am still looking to book a room there for this July.  I'm curious to know about the extensive of the lobby renovation before making the reservation.  Anyone who is there right now please give an update.  Thanks.



We were just there a couple weeks ago, I didn't see any lobby renovation going on.  Honestly though, I don't think a lobby renovation, even a major one, would impact my stay much, if at all.  Most of what we used was ground level.  Only time we basically were in the lobby was on check in and check out.  There is the one bar on lobby level (Orchids?) which we didn't make use of, other than that, just front desk, concierge, a small store and the sushi bar.  I may be missing something, but I don't think a reno would have much impact on a vacation if all they are doing is the lobby (maybe slow down check ins).


----------



## schumigirl

Sue M said:


> How did you like tower 3?  I have that as my request. It was either 1 or 3! Hard choice.



We much prefer T3.......for us it’s always been our favourite.......



DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Hello!
> 
> Tower 3 is an awesome location, a couple of our first stays years ago we were put in 1, also a great place, we had views overlooking the waterway and theme park and pool view!!! Very awesome! However we mostly stay CL now and typically stay on the 7th or 6th floor of 3, IMO we would favor 3 because our favorite rooms have outstanding views, gotta love that!!!!!



Yep.....totally agree.........T3 and the 6th floor for us too!!



Sue M said:


> Thanks! I also have a request for upper floor.  Our first time at RPH. From the photos the rooms look pretty.



Upper floor will usually give you a much better view.......would never want a lower floor. 



Sue M said:


> While I love POR, I prefer rooms that don’t have exterior doors where everyone passing by can look in, and have closets rather than a rack in the sink area.



Yes, it was one of the things we didn’t like all those years ago at POFQ.....outside exterior doors......not for us thank you, reminds me of a cheap motel on I Drive......wouldn’t stay there again. Much prefer the standard and quality of RPR.



PolyAddict said:


> Hello,
> 
> We want to book RPR, HR or Port for a July trip.  I have read some talk of renovations at RPR, can someone elaborate for me?
> 
> thanks



The lobby refurb hasn’t started yet. 

They have started doing a few things behind the scenes. But nothing will be started this week.......

RPR is a beautiful resort.......the refurb however is a major one and involves the grab and go moving from where it is to where concierge is now. Orchids sushi lounge is getting a major revamp......it’ll be beautiful when it’s done.....


----------



## schumigirl

Minnie1222 said:


> Totally agree! The rooms are inferior than a typical deluxe Disney room.
> With that said, I am still looking to book a room there for this July.  I'm curious to know about the extensive of the lobby renovation before making the reservation.  Anyone who is there right now please give an update.  Thanks.



Refurb hasn’t started yet. 

It will be a huge renovation, but shouldn’t impact guests.......you can avoid the lobby area easily except when you check in.


----------



## Sue M

schumigirl said:


> We much prefer T3.......for us it’s always been our favourite.......
> 
> 
> 
> Yep.....totally agree.........T3 and the 6th floor for us too!!
> 
> 
> 
> Upper floor will usually give you a much better view.......would never want a lower floor.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it was one of the things we didn’t like all those years ago at POFQ.....outside exterior doors......not for us thank you, reminds me of a cheap motel on I Drive......wouldn’t stay there again. Much prefer the standard and quality of RPR.
> 
> 
> 
> The lobby refurb hasn’t started yet.
> 
> They have started doing a few things behind the scenes. But nothing will be started this week.......
> 
> RPR is a beautiful resort.......the refurb however is a major one and involves the grab and go moving from where it is to where concierge is now. Orchids sushi lounge is getting a major revamp......it’ll be beautiful when it’s done.....


They’ll still have a concierge desk though right?  So sad our first experience will be during renovations but not a deal breaker.


----------



## schumigirl

Sue M said:


> They’ll still have a concierge desk though right?  So sad our first experience will be during renovations but not a deal breaker.



Of course they will.........

You’ll see them when you enter the lobby area near the front desk.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Hi @schumigirl nice to see you checking in hopefully having a fabulous stay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## macraven

DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> I don’t believe RPR is classified as a “Deluxe” I think it’s called a “Preferred”, however IMO it is easy to see why it’s considered a “Deluxe” because it is a wonderful place, the value is unbeatable also, some times of the year you can get discounts on standards for as little as $170ish per night!!!


 
_The wording was changed and rpr, PBH and hrh are all listed in the same category ( deluxe to now premier)

Sapphire Falls is listed as preferred _


----------



## schumigirl

DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Hi @schumigirl nice to see you checking in hopefully having a fabulous stay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Thanks.......we’re having a really lovely time......


----------



## BryansMom21

Hello,
Just a quick question about  the club lounge. We will be staying at RPR in July with club access. I will have my 9 month old daughter with me. Can anyone tell me if there are any highchairs in the club available to use or should I bring my own booster seat?


----------



## jack presley

BryansMom21 said:


> Hello,
> Just a quick question about  the club lounge. We will be staying at RPR in July with club access. I will have my 9 month old daughter with me. Can anyone tell me if there are any highchairs in the club available to use or should I bring my own booster seat?


I don't remember seeing any but then again, I wasn't really focusing on that so there might have been. I'm sure if you asked, they'd arrange for one for you to save you bringing the booster. They are very accommodating in the lounge.


----------



## Minnie1222

Hi, I just checked the APH rates for July and the least expensive room for my dates is the king suite. Does anyone know where these suites are located and what views they have? Also, is there an option to add club access upon check-in?

One more question: how is the lobby renovation going?

Thank you.


----------



## BryansMom21

jack presley said:


> I don't remember seeing any but then again, I wasn't really focusing on that so there might have been. I'm sure if you asked, they'd arrange for one for you to save you bringing the booster. They are very accommodating in the lounge.


Thank you!


----------



## Sue M

DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> I don’t believe RPR is classified as a “Deluxe” I think it’s called a “Preferred”, however IMO it is easy to see why it’s considered a “Deluxe” because it is a wonderful place, the value is unbeatable also, some times of the year you can get discounts on standards for as little as $170ish per night!!!


It is re- classified as Premier.


----------



## macraven

Minnie1222 said:


> Hi, I just checked the APH rates for July and the least expensive room for my dates is the king suite. Does anyone know where these suites are located and what views they have? Also, is there an option to add club access upon check-in?
> 
> One more question: how is the lobby renovation going?
> 
> Thank you.



_Believe Rp has 24 king suites
They are located on different floors in the 3 towers

You can upgrade to club level at check in if it is not at full capacity _


----------



## schumigirl

BryansMom21 said:


> Hello,
> Just a quick question about  the club lounge. We will be staying at RPR in July with club access. I will have my 9 month old daughter with me. Can anyone tell me if there are any highchairs in the club available to use or should I bring my own booster seat?



There are high chairs in the Club Lounge.


----------



## schumigirl

Minnie1222 said:


> Hi, I just checked the APH rates for July and the least expensive room for my dates is the king suite. Does anyone know where these suites are located and what views they have? Also, is there an option to add club access upon check-in?
> 
> One more question: how is the lobby renovation going?
> 
> Thank you.



Mac has already answered your first part, but as to the lobby renovation, it hasn’t started yet.


----------



## BryansMom21

schumigirl said:


> There are high chairs in the Club Lounge.


Thank you so much for letting me know!


----------



## Sue M

macraven said:


> _Believe Rp has 24 king suites
> They are located on different floors in the 3 towers
> 
> You can upgrade to club level at check in if it is not at full capacity _


Would you know the cost of CL upgrade at check in?


----------



## Kbmas0n

schumigirl said:


> Mac has already answered your first part, but as to the lobby renovation, it hasn’t started yet.



YAY! We will be there next Wednesday (27th). I'm not actually worried about the reno, but would be lovely if it wasn't going on when we are there. I can't wait! 

Also, how do you request a tower? Would I just call and ask? Or...email?


----------



## macraven

Sue M said:


> Would you know the cost of CL upgrade at check in?




_It would be at the present room rate if you want to upgrade at check in time

If the room rate is $100 more than the rate you booked prior, you would be charged the difference per night of your stay 

I book at a discount rate in advance and could not give that up to add club

It would have been $145 plus taxes per night the last time I inquired about upgrading at check in time _


----------



## macraven

Kbmas0n said:


> YAY! We will be there next Wednesday (27th). I'm not actually worried about the reno, but would be lovely if it wasn't going on when we are there. I can't wait!
> 
> Also, how do you request a tower? Would I just call and ask? Or...email?



You can call and have the request listed on your reservation


----------



## schumigirl

Sue M said:


> Would you know the cost of CL upgrade at check in?



Woman we spoke to last week in the Club Lounge paid $125 to upgrade for her family of 4. They got the last of the availability apparently.


----------



## Hitchhiking Ghost

Sue M said:


> It is re- classified as Premier.



Based on my recent (and first) stay there, I would, using my grading system, would call the location "premiere" and the accommodations "moderate".


----------



## Chicago Mo

Hello all-
New over here in Universal land... Never been and looking for a first trip ASAP. With this being our first trip i know NOTHING about US and just starting my research. I am a family of 5 Myself - husband -and 14 year old triplets- 2 boys and 1 girl. My boys are football size kids and my daughter.. well... is not. LOL from what i am reading most of these rooms you would have to get a roll-away bed for a family of 5??I cannot find any pictures of a room with it in there? Will we be squished? What about CL? same room sizes? ANY and all advice would be greatly appreciated. Looking for a hotel before i even indulgent into planning food parks etc.  
THANK YOU!!!


----------



## schumigirl

Chicago Mo said:


> Hello all-
> New over here in Universal land... Never been and looking for a first trip ASAP. With this being our first trip i know NOTHING about US and just starting my research. I am a family of 5 Myself - husband -and 14 year old triplets- 2 boys and 1 girl. My boys are football size kids and my daughter.. well... is not. LOL from what i am reading most of these rooms you would have to get a roll-away bed for a family of 5??I cannot find any pictures of a room with it in there? Will we be squished? What about CL? same room sizes? ANY and all advice would be greatly appreciated. Looking for a hotel before i even indulgent into planning food parks etc.
> THANK YOU!!!



Welcome along.......

Club Level rooms are the same size as non club rooms. You are just adding or booking Club Lounge. 

Folks do have the rollaway and it may be a little tight, but if it’s only for bed time you should be ok......you can move it upright easily and store it by the area by the door during the day. Most folks don’t hang around the room all day so space isn’t exactly a problem. 

There are suites that might be better sized but cost more too, or look at some of the other hotels for bigger sizes.......

Royal Pacific is a beautiful resort.......we have been staying there for years and LOVE it........love everything about it.......

Good luck with your planning........any help needed, ask away........


----------



## Hitchhiking Ghost

Chicago Mo said:


> Hello all-
> New over here in Universal land... Never been and looking for a first trip ASAP. With this being our first trip i know NOTHING about US and just starting my research. I am a family of 5 Myself - husband -and 14 year old triplets- 2 boys and 1 girl. My boys are football size kids and my daughter.. well... is not. LOL from what i am reading most of these rooms you would have to get a roll-away bed for a family of 5??I cannot find any pictures of a room with it in there? Will we be squished? What about CL? same room sizes? ANY and all advice would be greatly appreciated. Looking for a hotel before i even indulgent into planning food parks etc.
> THANK YOU!!!



We are also a family of 5, 3 daughters ranging from 12-16.  We were in a standard room, tower #3.  We requested a rollaway bed upon arrival.  I can't confirm this, but my understanding is that they are first come first serve and there is supposed to be an add'l fee for them.  We were not charged an add'l fee and we were given one straight away.  Standard room has the generic hotel room configuration.  Two queen beds with a center nightstand dividing them.  The rollaway bed just fit between the 2nd bed and the rooms window.  As schumigirl mentioned, if you are not using the hotel room during the day, the extra bed shouldn't pose much problem.  We left for the day and left the bed as is and then didn't get back to the room until 8 or so, then it was an hour of swimming, then bed.  I see you've been to POR, not sure if you were in the AB section.  A murphy bed would be better, imo, for space, but the rollaway shouldn't prove to be that inconvenient and its full size.


----------



## Chicago Mo

schumigirl said:


> Welcome along.......



THANK YOU!!!



schumigirl said:


> Club Level rooms are the same size as non club rooms. You are just adding or booking Club Lounge.



Hope you don't mind being bombarded with questions
Good to know. We are thinking about 5 days?? Maybe? Like i said we are in the infant stages of planning- we are Disney NUTS but time to see what the other side has! ADVENTURE! 
Do you suggest CL? Since US doesn't have a dining plan would CL be a good choice?



schumigirl said:


> Folks do have the rollaway and it may be a little tight, but if it’s only for bed time you should be ok......you can move it upright easily and store it by the area by the door during the day. Most folks don’t hang around the room all day so space isn’t exactly a problem.



Yep. No one really spend time in the room except getting ready and sleeping. we did get spoiled with AoA and the two bathrooms.. LOL 5 people 1 bathroom- this is an adventure all in it's own --patience be tested!



schumigirl said:


> There are suites that might be better sized but cost more too, or look at some of the other hotels for bigger sizes.......



With the small amount of looking around the best fit resorts for us is #1 Royal Pacific and #2 Hard Rock which i see is the same with the roll-away.



schumigirl said:


> Royal Pacific is a beautiful resort.......we have been staying there for years and LOVE it........love everything about it.......
> 
> Good luck with your planning........any help needed, ask away........



I have to agree Royal Pacific is beautiful looks amazing with lots of "stuff" this is my number 1 pick.
thank you again for the warm welcome- i will be asking tons of questions as i go along here..




Hitchhiking Ghost said:


> We are also a family of 5, 3 daughters ranging from 12-16.



Hi and Thank you so much for helping me out here!



Hitchhiking Ghost said:


> We were in a standard room, tower #3.  We requested a rollaway bed upon arrival.  I can't confirm this, but my understanding is that they are first come first serve and there is supposed to be an add'l fee for them.



Was the bed comfy to sleep on and did they have enough room to sleep is really what i am looking for.. So one son right now is about 5'11 and weights about 180pds. would he be OK on the rollaway? the other son is about 5'10 and 170 My daughter on the other hand is 5' and small. Boys took all the height...
Ok this posses another question! If you book with the knowledge of having a family of 5 wouldn't it be common knowledge we would need that rollaway? Should i request upon booking? EEk I am so glad i have you all to help me! I am LOST! this is so so much different then a Disney vacation



Hitchhiking Ghost said:


> We were not charged an add'l fee and we were given one straight away.  Standard room has the generic hotel room configuration.  Two queen beds with a center nightstand dividing them.



Good to know.. would you happen to have a picture?



Hitchhiking Ghost said:


> The rollaway bed just fit between the 2nd bed and the rooms window.  As schumigirl mentioned, if you are not using the hotel room during the day, the extra bed shouldn't pose much problem.



nope.. no we are not... and we are not snooty people in the least. Just want to make sure we get a good night rest to start the adventure again the next day!



Hitchhiking Ghost said:


> We left for the day and left the bed as is and then didn't get back to the room until 8 or so, then it was an hour of swimming, then bed.  I see you've been to POR, not sure if you were in the AB section.  A murphy bed would be better, imo, for space, but the rollaway shouldn't prove to be that inconvenient and its full size.



Thanks for noticing yes we stayed in AB!!! Is the rollaway bed a real bed or is it like that cheap mattress thing they had before the re-model --and the murphy beds? My daughter can fit on the murphy bed in POR Ab with no problem. and the Murphy bed in AoA.


OMG thank you both SO SO much for helping me out and getting a better understanding. Like i mentioned to my Hitchhiking Ghost friend here- we are no way a snooty family we can be happy anywhere- I am looking to see IF my kids will fit comfortably on the rollaway and exactly what does it look like? we do NOT spend a lot of time in the room with the exception of getting ready and sleeping. Or if my husband can fit on it- we roll it in the hallway way because of his snoring!


----------



## Hitchhiking Ghost

Chicago Mo said:


> Was the bed comfy to sleep on and did they have enough room to sleep is really what i am looking for.. So one son right now is about 5'11 and weights about 180pds. would he be OK on the rollaway? the other son is about 5'10 and 170 My daughter on the other hand is 5' and small. Boys took all the height...
> Ok this posses another question! If you book with the knowledge of having a family of 5 wouldn't it be common knowledge we would need that rollaway? Should i request upon booking? EEk I am so glad i have you all to help me! I am LOST! this is so so much different then a Disney vacation



My youngest slept on it, 12 years old and is under 5 ft and had plenty of room.  It was a true roll away, not a trundle or Murphy bed.  Hotel staff literally rolled it into the room for us, folded up on wheels, so in theory you could refold it when not in use and try move it out of the way (near doorway entrance I suppose) or simply do like we did and leave it down.  I wouldn't assume anything with regards to occupancy and getting a roll away.  As I said, we have 5 and I had to ask for it at check in.  I can't remember where I read it, if it was on their website or a message board or other site, but I'm almost positive that I read it was first come first serve on the roll aways and it was supposed to be a nightly upcharge of I think $24 (which we were never billed for).  You could certainly call and have a notation put on your reservation requesting one, but I would definitely confirm at check in that you need one.  I didn't lay on it, but my kid didn't complain, it felt and looked like a real mattress, a single obviously.  I'm sure your daughter would have no issues being on it and even a kid 5'11" should be able to use it.  I'm not sure if we got a picture of it.  My wife does the "nobody touch anything!" until she gets a room photo, and I'm thinking she did that prior to the bed being delivered.

We too are primarily Disney, but because of a wedding that we were in Florida for, we were able to work in our first trip to Universal as a family for 3 nights.  For me, that was more than enough time (two full days, two half days), especially with the express pass that you get.  Probably the biggest thing to know going in, a majority of the rides are motion rides or coasters, so if anyone in your family suffers from motion sickness or can't handle 3D/4D/virtual reality well, there could be some issues.  The way I look at it, and this is only my opinion and its obviously biased, but going to Disney is an experience whereas going to Universal is going to a thrill ride park.  Absolutely nothing wrong with it, the two Harry Potter lands are incredible, but not having that long-time connection like I do with Disney, I see Universal in a slightly different light.  We had a great trip, loved it, many of the rides are arguably better than over at the Mouse, but I'd still take a Disney vacation in a heartbeat over Universal.


----------



## timnanna

I've read through all the posts and so helpful.  We will be coming next month for 5 days.

If I bring food back from Citywalk for my family or get a pizza delivered, will they let us eat it by the pool? Are there tables that I can use?


----------



## Hitchhiking Ghost

timnanna said:


> I've read through all the posts and so helpful.  We will be coming next month for 5 days.
> 
> If I bring food back from Citywalk for my family or get a pizza delivered, will they let us eat it by the pool? Are there tables that I can use?



Yes.  They have a poolside bar and grille called Bula's, its a full service bar with wait staff and full dinner menu.  There is a section in the pool area with tables.  I cannot see any reason why you couldn't bring in outside food and beverages.

I've had better, but we found the best food value at Bula's.  After spending a ton on food at the parks, we came back and my wife and I decided to split the nachos (beef & chicken, or you can just have one item) for $15.  We couldn't finish them.  Next night we ordered again, and had my 16 year old daughter eat them as well, still didn't finish.  A ton of chips, and again, I've had better nachos, but for the $$$ incredible value, and they allowed us to special order how we wanted prepared (beans on side, cheese on only one half plus add'l cheese on the side).


----------



## timnanna

Hitchhiking Ghost said:


> Yes.  They have a poolside bar and grille called Bula's, its a full service bar with wait staff and full dinner menu.  There is a section in the pool area with tables.  I cannot see any reason why you couldn't bring in outside food and beverages.
> 
> I've had better, but we found the best food value at Bula's.  After spending a ton on food at the parks, we came back and my wife and I decided to split the nachos (beef & chicken, or you can just have one item) for $15.  We couldn't finish them.  Next night we ordered again, and had my 16 year old daughter eat them as well, still didn't finish.  A ton of chips, and again, I've had better nachos, but for the $$$ incredible value, and they allowed us to special order how we wanted prepared (beans on side, cheese on only one half plus add'l cheese on the side).



Thank you. I know we are going to get the Nachos at least once, but I know we'd rather eat lunch outside than in our room.


----------



## Hitchhiking Ghost

timnanna said:


> Thank you. I know we are going to get the Nachos at least once, but I know we'd rather eat lunch outside than in our room.



The only thing to be careful of, is watching the times.  The pool closes (or did) at 9:00pm and that is when Bula's closes and then you are also expected to leave the pool area.  I don't believe there is any other designated outside dining area other than the pool area, although you could probably sit on a bench by one of the walkways.

We did see a couple families who stayed until park closing and then got back to the hotel around 9:00 get frustrated that they couldn't order.  There is another ground floor indoor bar and then the sushi bar on lobbly level.


----------



## schumigirl

timnanna said:


> I've read through all the posts and so helpful.  We will be coming next month for 5 days.
> 
> If I bring food back from Citywalk for my family or get a pizza delivered, will they let us eat it by the pool? Are there tables that I can use?



You can take food in but not alcohol. They will be happy to let you use the tables. 

They stop serving food an hour before pool close. When we are here the pool usually closes around 10 or 11pm, so last food orders will be around an hour before that.


----------



## Hitchhiking Ghost

schumigirl said:


> You can take food in but not alcohol. They will be happy to let you use the tables.
> 
> They stop serving food an hour before pool close. When we are here the pool usually closes around 10 or 11pm, so last food orders will be around an hour before that.



Ok - that explains better why I was seeing some irratated people.  In February the pool closed at 9:00, so they must have been cutting off service at 8:00, which was when some people were trickling back from the parks.


----------



## timnanna

schumigirl said:


> You can take food in but not alcohol. They will be happy to let you use the tables.
> 
> They stop serving food an hour before pool close. When we are here the pool usually closes around 10 or 11pm, so last food orders will be around an hour before that.



Thank you both so much. I think this will mostly be for lunchtime, but I'll check the pool hours when I get there in case we decide we want to do this for dinner time.


----------



## bookgirl2632

I just booked at RPR for the first time. We are going the first week of October for 4 nights.  It’s a water view room.  Where can I expect the room to be?  Are there any requests I should make?  I’ve stayed at Hard Rock before, but RPR is new for us.


----------



## macraven

_Water views are of the pool or water canal 

All 3 towers have water view rooms

Tower 2 has less water views than the other towers 1 and 3

Your dates are in my stay period !_


----------



## BlueFairy

Checked in today - can report that the lobby appears to be intact with no construction ongoing. Orchids was serving sushi and the lounge was open this evening.

If I was not comparing to Disney I would think this was a fantastic property - the jury is still out. We’ve only been here 5 hours. So far everything is nice. Bed is super comfy!!


----------



## schumigirl

BlueFairy said:


> Checked in today - can report that the lobby appears to be intact with no construction ongoing. Orchids was serving sushi and the lounge was open this evening.
> 
> If I was not comparing to Disney I would think this was a fantastic property - the jury is still out. We’ve only been here 5 hours. So far everything is nice. Bed is super comfy!!



Yep, it’s only behind the scenes right now that’s being done. Offices and such. 

Orchids was lovely when we were there. 

It will be temporarily relocated to the private dining area in Islands when the refurb does begin properly.


----------



## Hitchhiking Ghost

BlueFairy said:


> Checked in today - can report that the lobby appears to be intact with no construction ongoing. Orchids was serving sushi and the lounge was open this evening.
> 
> If I was not comparing to Disney I would think this was a fantastic property - the jury is still out. We’ve only been here 5 hours. So far everything is nice. Bed is super comfy!!



I'll be curious to hear your final verdict.  Its almost impossible to not compare.


----------



## schumigirl

Some of the new snacks during the midday snack time in the Club Lounge...…..

No more open dishes with trail mix, Goldfish and chips.....looks so much better than before and there are more options for those that are in need of "free from" products. Although speak to staff as to exactly what the products contain. 

We tried the honey coated nuts and a pack of vegetable chips......lovely!!!


----------



## SarahWeasley

We checked in today - like BlueFairy, I can report no signs seen of construction. My family hadn't been to RPR before and were very impressed. 

We spent the day Harry Pottering and thoroughly exhausted ourselves. I'm enjoying a wonderful Maui Sunset Colada by the pool. Tonight we decided to get tickets to the Mardi Gras dessert party thing, so we can see the parade and water show with less stress. Having a great trip so far!


----------



## BlueFairy

SarahWeasley said:


> We checked in today - like BlueFairy, I can report no signs seen of construction. My family hadn't been to RPR before and were very impressed.
> 
> We spent the day Harry Pottering and thoroughly exhausted ourselves. I'm enjoying a wonderful Maui Sunset Colada by the pool. Tonight we decided to get tickets to the Mardi Gras dessert party thing, so we can see the parade and water show with less stress. Having a great trip so far!


We did the same thing today. Exhausted every nook and cranny of WW.  Then some Mardi Gras food before a great curbside view of the parade.  The parade saved our night. We were dragging. Back at the room now.  The shower is amazing! Can’t wait to get into our pjs!


----------



## BlueFairy

Checking out last night.


----------



## BlueFairy

Hitchhiking Ghost said:


> I'll be curious to hear your final verdict.  Its almost impossible to not compare.


This is so hard.  I really missed the immersive aspect of a WDW deluxe while we were here.  But in general this was a great resort.  Checkin was fast and easy.  Staff was really great (checkout staff was having a bad day).  Beds and shower were amazing.  Like the makeup mirror, the keurig.    Pool was really delightful.  Ate twice at Bula pool bar and all food was very good.  The grounds are beautiful.  All the services are concentrated in 1 area on ground level which makes things easy.  Bar service at Jakes was very good.  Boat to/from parks was seamless and only a tad slow at 1 time during the morning.

There were little tiny oopsies here and there that I just really noticed - ran out of baggage carts at checkin.  Can't buy a bottle of wine for your room anywhere in the hotel. Signs everywhere that you can't carry alcohol from pool bar outside of pool fence (like, not even to my room?  weird).  Very limited fast options for food.  NONE for lunch or dinner.  DH tried to order at bar at Orchids and was ignored.  Finally gave up.  Pool service was attentive, but very slow. We spent all day yesterday by the pool and the server was wonderful, but they are just overwhelmed.  Not enough staffing to keep up with the towels and empty plates/beverages piling up everywhere. I do not like the sliding door for the bathroom.  This doesn't work for families who are trying to let each other sleep or have some privacy in the restroom.  Missed having a table with 2 chairs rather than the desk. If you are sensitive to noise - ask for high room facing away from the pool.  I was assured that our ground level room behind some foliage would be quiet, but I could hear the music till pool closing at 11pm.  Not really a party, just bass noise.  Also, the halls are long and echo and guests are not polite about this, especially on ground floor near elevators.  Bell services got busy and forgot to retrieve our luggage while we were waiting to depart for airport.  

That's my honest evaluation.  I would stay again for the right price IF we go back to Universal.  Not sure that will happen.  We thought the parks were great but I just don't think they hold the appeal for our family to merit repeat visits.  Not stacked against WDW I would recommend RPR to anyone wanting a high end hotel stay, particularly couples.  I think most of my little issues come down to being picky or a learning curve with things that could be avoided next time.


----------



## tikkipoo

Do they have towels you can use out at the pool or do I need to bring my own?


----------



## macraven

_Towels are available free at pool side

Look for the bin of towels_


----------



## jack presley

Not only do they have towels, but they let you take some if you're going to Volcano Bay so you don't have to rent some when you get there.


----------



## chicagoshannon

jack presley said:


> Not only do they have towels, but they let you take some if you're going to Volcano Bay so you don't have to rent some when you get there.


oh that's great information. Thanks!


----------



## reelmom

Is the laundry room coin operated or does it take credit cards?


----------



## schumigirl

reelmom said:


> Is the laundry room coin operated or does it take credit cards?



It takes both


----------



## Sue M

jack presley said:


> Not only do they have towels, but they let you take some if you're going to Volcano Bay so you don't have to rent some when you get there.


Thanks!  I was wondering. I hate wasting time waiting on line to rent towels.


----------



## Sue M

@BlueFairy thanks for your review.  I’m looking forward to our first RPH stay. I think it seems immersive?  Like Poly is giving you a feel of Hawaii, RPH is taking you to the South Pacific. Portofino is Italian theming etc. 
I can only hope the Lobby refurb holds off a bit longer, we arrive late in the month. 
I rarely use pool service. I find it slow anywhere. 
Don’t understand people not using their indoor voices walking down hotel corridors!  Fingers crossed I get an upper room, it’s a request I added on my res. Yes


----------



## schumigirl

For those that do utilise the cars, the ODC service that sit outside the hotels are no longer going to be free for onsite guests.

There will be a flat $10 charge to go between these hotels from now on. This is down to the company not the hotels.

The free dining shuttle is also ending.

ETA...…..the hotel shuttle buses still run as normal.


----------



## Three cats

schumigirl said:


> For those that do utilise the cars, the ODC service that sit outside the hotels are no longer going to be free for onsite guests.
> 
> There will be a flat $10 charge to go between these hotels from now on. This is down to the company not the hotels.
> 
> The free dining shuttle is also ending.


What is ODC service?


----------



## Robo56

These were the vehicles that sit outside the deluxe Resorts and staff would take you another Resort for free.

The dining shuttle also would take you to other resorts restaurants for free and then return you back to your Resort.

Tipping was appreciated, but must not have happened often 

This was a nice perk for onsite guests.....sorry to see it go.


----------



## Three cats

Robo56 said:


> These were the vehicles that sit outside the deluxe Resorts and staff would take you another Resort for free.
> 
> The dining shuttle also would take you to other resorts restaurants for free and then return you back to your Resort.
> 
> Tipping was appreciated, but must not have happened often
> 
> This was a nice perk for onsite guests.....sorry to see it go.


Thanks for the info. What other options are there to get from RPR to HRH for dinner? Walk? Boat?


----------



## Robo56

You can still be taken over to the other Resort restaurants it’s just going to cost you do so as Schumi noted above.

You can take the water taxi, but you will have to take it from your Resort to CityWalk and transfer to the other Resorts water taxi. It’s very doable if you don’t want to pay for car.


----------



## Robo56

Three cats that would be a pretty hefty hike from RPR to HRH. It’s doable I guess,  just not for me.


----------



## Robo56

Would like to make a suggestion. There is an indoor air conditioned carpeted walk from RPR to Sapphire Falls. 
Schumigirl has spoken about a few times in her trip report.

The Amitista Cookhouse at Sapphire Falls has delicious food. Strong Water Tavern is also very good for cocktails and tapas.


----------



## Three cats

Robo56 said:


> Three cats that would be a pretty hefty hike from RPR to HRH. It’s doable I guess,  just not for me.


It doesn’t sound like it’s for me either, lol


----------



## patster734

What about the shuttle that would hit all of the resorts and Citywalk?  I used it once during HHNs a few years ago, after the boats stopped running.  Does that still run?  It was the backup to the boats when they aren’t running due to weather.


----------



## Robo56

patster734 said:


> What about the shuttle that would hit all of the resorts and Citywalk? I used it once during HHNs a few years ago, after the boats stopped running. Does that still run? It was the backup to the boats when they aren’t running due to weather.



Those are the buses that run when the water taxi’s are down. They all still converge near CityWalk and it is a hefty walk to where those bus’s are to catch the bus back to your Resort.


----------



## schumigirl

patster734 said:


> What about the shuttle that would hit all of the resorts and Citywalk?  I used it once during HHNs a few years ago, after the boats stopped running.  Does that still run?  It was the backup to the boats when they aren’t running due to weather.



Yep, the shuttle buses are still going to be running.....

Actually I will add that to the original post......I should have mentioned that was still an option....thanks for the reminder patster…….





Three cats said:


> What is ODC service?



As Robo described...…

The company is On Demand Chauffeur service...….

It is a shame they are no longer complimentary...….not sure it`s a decision that will be reversed, but I wish it was as we utilised it when we went for dinner at the other hotels.


----------



## Hitchhiking Ghost

reelmom said:


> Is the laundry room coin operated or does it take credit cards?


$3 a load, be it washing machine or dryer.


----------



## PPFlight75

Had a great stay last week 3/23-3/26! We had a great room in tower 3 and easy access to the pool. We really enjoyed the "no planning" aspect. Ate when we wanted and used EP. So lovely and relaxing!!

We really loved the pool bar and their staff was great, we enjoyed it a few times.

The one thing I really liked was how late the restaurants stayed open at Uni hotels vs Disney. We got back late one evening and were able to still get dinner with no reservation. So nice!


----------



## PPFlight75

tikkipoo said:


> Do they have towels you can use out at the pool or do I need to bring my own?


They also had long lounge chair towels that were pretty swanky!


----------



## tikkipoo

PPFlight75 said:


> They also had long lounge chair towels that were pretty swanky!


We actually have enough time on this trip to use the pool!  Last time was a whirlwind and we didn’t get to enjoy it at all.


----------



## BlueFairy

The pool is very nice. We sat one evening by the bar. On Sat we emerged up under a palm  tree with sand under our ties near the zero entry. We had plenty of shade. I like that end better. Less foot traffic and we had some space from the games and loud DJ music. Kids made friends and loved the splash area. Food is really good.


----------



## PPFlight75

tikkipoo said:


> We actually have enough time on this trip to use the pool!  Last time was a whirlwind and we didn’t get to enjoy it at all.


Same with us 
I hope you have a relaxing trip!


----------



## joedplumber

On day of checkout can I leave my luggage with the bell hop after checking out and visit the park for they day then get it later in the evening or do I have to leave it in my car?


----------



## schumigirl

joedplumber said:


> On day of checkout can I leave my luggage with the bell hop after checking out and visit the park for they day then get it later in the evening or do I have to leave it in my car?



Yes, you can leave it with bell services after you check out.......


----------



## DMLAINI

Is the tip automatically included at Bula's?


----------



## schumigirl

DMLAINI said:


> Is the tip automatically included at Bula's?



Yes it is, gratuity added is 18%. 

They usually tell you this when you order anything........


----------



## Lilo&Stitch

Hello Everyone ! 
I have a question I’m hoping someone can answer ! 
When you go to book through the US site you get charged extra for more than 2 adults, but when you book through Priceline or the like, you don’t get asked how many adults and therefore the price is 50 cheaper a night (we have 4 adults traveling) so my question is, will you get charged that extra fee when you arrive with 4 adults and booked through Priceline ? 
It’s confusing because when you look at room description on the RP site it says the room can have 5 people but doesn’t say it costs extra because they’re adults (unless of course I didn’t read far enough )

Either way we’re going and it won’t break the bank, but of course if I can save money, I surely will !

Thanks for any help !!


----------



## schumigirl

Lilo&Stitch said:


> Hello Everyone !
> I have a question I’m hoping someone can answer !
> When you go to book through the US site you get charged extra for more than 2 adults, but when you book through Priceline or the like, you don’t get asked how many adults and therefore the price is 50 cheaper a night (we have 4 adults traveling) so my question is, will you get charged that extra fee when you arrive with 4 adults and booked through Priceline ?
> It’s confusing because when you look at room description on the RP site it says the room can have 5 people but doesn’t say it costs extra because they’re adults (unless of course I didn’t read far enough )
> 
> Either way we’re going and it won’t break the bank, but of course if I can save money, I surely will !
> 
> Thanks for any help !!



Yes, you will be charged $35 per adult per night over and above the first two adults when you check in...…

You do need to be registered in the room to receive a room key which is their EP.


----------



## Lilo&Stitch

Thanks schumigirl that’s pretty much what I thought but never hurts to check !


----------



## Dis2016Can

Can anyone confirm if the lobby renos have in fact started?


----------



## schumigirl

Dis2016Can said:


> Can anyone confirm if the lobby renos have in fact started?



Last I heard they were still doing all the back room stuff...….haven't asked in a while though......


----------



## Welcome Home

A few areas have temporary walls up but there is no disruption in the lobby


----------



## Welcome Home

Here are some photos of a rollaway bed in a 2 queen room.  My 13 year old son who is around 5 feet tall and 90 pounds has found it to be very comfortable, especially with adding a couple of extra pillows around the edges. I laid on it and moved around as much as possible and it made no noise at all. I checked when they first brought it as someone commented on the rollaways being lumpy and noisy. We have been happy with it.


----------



## Welcome Home

I have received orders from both Instacart and Amazon Now including alcohol. It has been extremely easy and bell services brought everything up to the room. I did need to personally accept the wine with ID.


----------



## schumigirl

Welcome Home said:


> A few areas have temporary walls up but there is no disruption in the lobby





Welcome Home said:


> View attachment 395463 View attachment 395464 View attachment 395465 Here are some photos of a rollaway bed in a 2 queen room.  My 13 year old son who is around 5 feet tall and 90 pounds has found it to be very comfortable, especially with adding a couple of extra pillows around the edges. I laid on it and moved around as much as possible and it made no noise at all. I checked when they first brought it as someone commented on the rollaways being lumpy and noisy. We have been happy with it.





Welcome Home said:


> I have received orders from both Instacart and Amazon Now including alcohol. It has been extremely easy and bell services brought everything up to the room. I did need to personally accept the wine with ID.



Welcome Home...…

Thank you so much for the information and the pictures of the rollaway...…..it is very much appreciated as many ask how it fits into the rooms......a visual is so much better!!! 

Our son had a rollaway in the King Suite in December, and it was fine.....he slept great on it too. And he`s an adult...….we never heard a peep from it when he moved around.

Hope your trip is fabulous, and thank you again for the pictures......


----------



## G719

Welcome Home said:


> View attachment 395463 View attachment 395464 View attachment 395465 Here are some photos of a rollaway bed in a 2 queen room.  My 13 year old son who is around 5 feet tall and 90 pounds has found it to be very comfortable, especially with adding a couple of extra pillows around the edges. I laid on it and moved around as much as possible and it made no noise at all. I checked when they first brought it as someone commented on the rollaways being lumpy and noisy. We have been happy with it.


Thank you for this report and pictures!  I have a  twin airbed that looks the same size as that bed and I was wondering how it would work there. Now I know!   We are a family of 4 but the kids don't want to sleep together.


----------



## cmpayton

Hello, I am considering staying here but would like to know if we can have EE on check in day. Thanks!


----------



## schumigirl

cmpayton said:


> Hello, I am considering staying here but would like to know if we can have EE on check in day. Thanks!



Yes, you absolutely will have EE in check in day....

Soon as you’re checked in, head off the to parks for opening.....you’re good to go!!


----------



## escriven75

Hi All...its been a couple of years since we've visited UOR.  My kids (14 & 12) and I are considering a stay over winter break, after Christmas, the week of New Years Day.  We're not local but I was looking at annual passes and unless I'm reading things wrong, the extra $ for a preferred annual pass is well worth the discount on a stay at Royal Pacific.  Is there still a discount for RPR stays using the Preferred annual pass?  Do ALL members of a group need an annual pass or could I get one for me, in order to get the discount on our room, and just buy the 2 day (plus 3 free) tickets for the kids?  Anyone with details on whether or not the annual pass, even if we just use it the once time, is actually a money saver when you consider the hotel discount??  TIA


----------



## macraven

_If you have the ap, you need to book with it for that discount 

You don’t automatically receive the ap room discount just by showing it when you check in unless you booked with it

You can buy the ap after you check in but will show it during your stay to keep that qualification rate_


----------



## Welcome Home

My view of Hogwarts castle from a 4th floor hospitality suite. It looks larger in real life.


----------



## Fall1

We just booked 4 nights in October with good friends!  We're so excited, will be our first time to Volcano Bay too!!


----------



## Fall1

Figured it out, thanks!


----------



## ICan'tWait

Does everyone need to be present at check in to obtain the express pass? I thought it might be easier to pop in early morning by myself and check in so that we have the express passes for the day and just leave the teens at other unit sleeping.


----------



## schumigirl

ICan'tWait said:


> Does everyone need to be present at check in to obtain the express pass? I thought it might be easier to pop in early morning by myself and check in so that we have the express passes for the day and just leave the teens at other unit sleeping.



No, you’ll be fine as you don’t need pictures anymore.

Just let the person on the desk know the names of everyone registered in the room and they’ll print them off for you with each name on.


----------



## elfling8

Dis2016Can said:


> Can anyone confirm if the lobby renos have in fact started?


We were there 17th-21st and saw no evidence of renovation


----------



## Disney Addicted

ICan'tWait said:


> Does everyone need to be present at check in to obtain the express pass? I thought it might be easier to pop in early morning by myself and check in so that we have the express passes for the day and just leave the teens at other unit sleeping.





schumigirl said:


> No, you’ll be fine as you don’t need pictures anymore.
> 
> Just let the person on the desk know the names of everyone registered in the room and they’ll print them off for you with each name on.



Ohh great to know.  Thanks!


----------



## Soldier's*Sweeties

Is there a place to get a grab and go coffee in the am? I only see actual restaurants, no quick service places.


----------



## schumigirl

Soldier's*Sweeties said:


> Is there a place to get a grab and go coffee in the am? I only see actual restaurants, no quick service places.



Orchid court is a grab and go in the mornings......opens 6am.

Although with the refurb, not sure when it’s going to change. The new grab and go will be over the other side of the lobby.....but the refurb doesn’t seem to have begun properly yet....


----------



## Soldier's*Sweeties

schumigirl said:


> Orchid court is a grab and go in the mornings......opens 6am.
> 
> Although with the refurb, not sure when it’s going to change. The new grab and go will be over the other side of the lobby.....but the refurb doesn’t seem to have begun properly yet....


Thank you. You’re the best


----------



## Fall1

Is there an article with the timing of the refurbishment?  We've booked for October but was wondering what it will be like then?  Thanks!


----------



## schumigirl

Fall1 said:


> Is there an article with the timing of the refurbishment?  We've booked for October but was wondering what it will be like then?  Thanks!



There isn’t I’m afraid. 

Only information is what they put on their website.


----------



## Candycane83

What is your favourite tower for a standard room? We’re going in early July, I was thinking nearest the boat dock would be nice? What’s everyone’s opinion on this?


----------



## schumigirl

Candycane83 said:


> What is your favourite tower for a standard room? We’re going in early July, I was thinking nearest the boat dock would be nice? What’s everyone’s opinion on this?



My favourite is T3. We have a pool view room on the 6th floor usually. 

The elevator comes out to the side of Islands Dining room right beside the pool, so technically the closest tower to the boat dock. 

But each tower is off the main lobby area, so everything is relatively close anyway........

I would always ask for a high floor and theme park/pool view.......


----------



## amberpi

schumigirl said:


> My favourite is T3. We have a pool view room on the 6th floor usually.
> 
> The elevator comes out to the side of Islands Dining room right beside the pool, so technically the closest tower to the boat dock.
> 
> But each tower is off the main lobby area, so everything is relatively close anyway........
> 
> I would always ask for a high floor and theme park/pool view.......



Any idea were the king suites are located or have any recommendations for requests? High floor is something we always ask for, and I'm noting to ask for themepark/pool view. I've only stayed in regular rooms before, but as a party of 4, we like more space than my usual party size of 1 or 2.


----------



## schumigirl

amberpi said:


> Any idea were the king suites are located or have any recommendations for requests? High floor is something we always ask for, and I'm noting to ask for themepark/pool view. I've only stayed in regular rooms before, but as a party of 4, we like more space than my usual party size of 1 or 2.



The King Suites are spread all around the hotel. 

High floor with theme park/pool view is fine.


----------



## Candycane83

schumigirl said:


> My favourite is T3. We have a pool view room on the 6th floor usually.
> 
> The elevator comes out to the side of Islands Dining room right beside the pool, so technically the closest tower to the boat dock.
> 
> But each tower is off the main lobby area, so everything is relatively close anyway........
> 
> I would always ask for a high floor and theme park/pool view.......


Thanks! I’ll try to call and ask them for that. Have to warn them we’re probably arriving after midnight too  thanks again @schumigirl


----------



## Soldier's*Sweeties

amberpi said:


> Any idea were the king suites are located or have any recommendations for requests? High floor is something we always ask for, and I'm noting to ask for themepark/pool view. I've only stayed in regular rooms before, but as a party of 4, we like more space than my usual party size of 1 or 2.


We have a king suite booked too. Thanks for asking! I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## amberpi

Soldier's*Sweeties said:


> We have a king suite booked too. Thanks for asking! I was wondering the same thing.



Totally worth the price difference, right? Disney suites get outrageous!


----------



## schumigirl

Candycane83 said:


> Thanks! I’ll try to call and ask them for that. Have to warn them we’re probably arriving after midnight too  thanks again @schumigirl



Good idea to let them know about a very late arrival......they knew when we were arriving from New York we wouldn't be there till around 1am.....ended up being 2.30am we got there, but that's another story....lol...…

You are so welcome...….happy to help


----------



## Soldier's*Sweeties

amberpi said:


> Totally worth the price difference, right? Disney suites get outrageous!


It was only like $30 more per night than the HRH. I couldn’t resist.


----------



## Sue M

Candycane83 said:


> What is your favourite tower for a standard room? We’re going in early July, I was thinking nearest the boat dock would be nice? What’s everyone’s opinion on this?


We just returned, I booked a standard view room and had a very nice view in T1 5th floor. I had originally requested T3 but discussing view with check in on what options my best view would be, she consulted with room assignor and said T1 room.  The view was very pretty facing front of resort waterway and terraced garden. To the left I could see Rip Rocket.  Short cut to walking path thru the pool gate nearest T1. If there’s another one I never found it lol.  It was 50/50 whether we walked or boat.


----------



## schumigirl

I believe folks will start to see some work being done in the front area of the lobby from tomorrow.....most of the work so far has been behind the scenes.

November seems to be the completion date for the work.


----------



## Sue M

schumigirl said:


> I believe folks will start to see some work being done in the front area of the lobby from tomorrow.....most of the work so far has been behind the scenes.
> 
> November seems to be the completion date for the work.


Yes, I was very happy to see there was no construction in lobby while we were there, since it was our first stay here and the lobby is so pretty. There was only one small construction wall up.


----------



## Dis2016Can

Yes, we just got back and there was only one tiny wall by the elevators for tower 3.  Hard to believe that they need to do renos.  The hotel is so lovely already.


----------



## schumigirl

Dis2016Can said:


> Yes, we just got back and there was only one tiny wall by the elevators for tower 3.  Hard to believe that they need to do renos.  The hotel is so lovely already.



It is isn’t it! 

It’ll be different not seeing it the same anymore, but what they’re changing it to will be beautiful also, just a different beautiful......the sushi bar sounds gorgeous and that, I can’t wait to see over everything else.....sounds gorgeous what they have planned. 





Concierge desk should be moving first........quite a few screens up yesterday and some noise around check in. They will try to minimise guest disruption but it’s a major revamp.....so always going to be some noise. 

So excited to see the changes overall........


----------



## FoxC63

First Timer - Club Level Room Only / Aug 27-Sept 1 / 2 Adults, 1 15yr. old son

I have accumulated several Visa Gift Cards with hopes of using to pay the remaining balance of our stay.  Can I do this online?  Older posts seem to indicate I need to exchange them for Universal gift cards, is this true?

Also our son will be turning 16 during our stay, is there anything I can do or ask for to make this super special for him?  

Thanks so much!  We're so excited!


----------



## Sue M

FoxC63 said:


> First Timer - Club Level Room Only / Aug 27-Sept 1 / 2 Adults, 1 15yr. old son
> 
> I have accumulated several Visa Gift Cards with hopes of using to pay the remaining balance of our stay.  Can I do this online?  Older posts seem to indicate I need to exchange them for Universal gift cards, is this true?
> 
> Also our son will be turning 16 during our stay, is there anything I can do or ask for to make this super special for him?
> 
> Thanks so much!  We're so excited!


I don’t know about Visa Gift Cards but you can ask for any celebrations to be noted on your reservation. I don’t know what it will do. I had my birthday noted on reservation and never got so much as a Happy Birthday at check in. This was 2 weeks ago.  But we loved RPH.


----------



## FoxC63

Sue M said:


> I don’t know about Visa Gift Cards but you can ask for any celebrations to be noted on your reservation. I don’t know what it will do. I had my birthday noted on reservation and never got so much as a Happy Birthday at check in. This was 2 weeks ago.  But we loved RPH.



Thank you!  We went to Universal Hollywood last year, first time there too and my son was King!  Stayed at Hilton and they sent a beautiful cake, fruit tray and assorted beverages all free of charge.  At the park he was gifted a Ravenclaw Tie when he purchased his robe.  Everyone was amazing there helping him with his new wand, a professor introduced our son to a Prefect who stayed with him teaching and sharing wisdom.  Great photos & memories for sure!


----------



## schumigirl

Concierge desk and vacation planning desk have now moved to nearer the front entrance of RPR.....

Desks look lovely......it’ll be stunning when finished.


----------



## schumigirl

FoxC63 said:


> Thank you!  We went to Universal Hollywood last year, first time there too and my son was King!  Stayed at Hilton and they sent a beautiful cake, fruit tray and assorted beverages all free of charge.  At the park he was gifted a Ravenclaw Tie when he purchased his robe.  Everyone was amazing there helping him with his new wand, a professor introduced our son to a Prefect who stayed with him teaching and sharing wisdom.  Great photos & memories for sure!



You can order amenities for birthdays yourself to be sent to your room before you arrive as a surprise for him.....

The link is in the first post of this thread.


----------



## FoxC63

schumigirl said:


> You can order amenities for birthdays yourself to be sent to your room before you arrive as a surprise for him.....
> 
> The link is in the first post of this thread.



Thank you I did see that and looked though it prior to posting.  I was thinking more like birthday buttons... you know, free stuff.


----------



## macraven

FoxC63 said:


> Thank you I did see that and looked though it prior to posting.  I was thinking more like birthday buttons... you know, free stuff.



_The hotels at UO can give out buttons 
If they are out of them, guest services at the parks can issue them to you 

Either one can write in your celebration on them

To get free stuff for a celebration, depends on ?

I’ll read how some peeps have received things at the hotel or the parks and think how sweet that was 

I hope you and your son have an awesome vacation 
Turning 16 is a big event in a teens life!
_


----------



## FoxC63

macraven said:


> _The hotels at UO can give out buttons
> If they are out of them, guest services at the parks can issue them to you
> 
> Either one can write in your celebration on them
> 
> To get free stuff for a celebration, depends on ?
> 
> I’ll read how some peeps have received things at the hotel or the parks and think how sweet that was
> 
> I hope you and your son have an awesome vacation
> Turning 16 is a big event in a teens life!_



I forgot about the free buttons at Universal in Calf.  WE did get those!  Excellent!  Thank you


----------



## SCSabresfan

We were pleasantly surprised at the amount of attention we got from the character meets just by wearing the anniversary buttons! Made the trip much more memorable! Highly recommend the buttons when you are celebrating!


----------



## FoxC63

SCSabresfan said:


> We were pleasantly surprised at the amount of attention we got from the character meets just by wearing the anniversary buttons! Made the trip much more memorable! Highly recommend the buttons when you are celebrating!



This is great!  We didn't do character meets in Calf. and I did buy the photo package for our upcoming trip, now we have something sweet to look forward to!  Thank you


----------



## SCSabresfan

FoxC63 said:


> This is great!  We didn't do character meets in Calf. and I did buy the photo package for our upcoming trip, now we have something sweet to look forward to!  Thank you


We did the photo package and it was great! Not all of the character meets had photographers with them. The ones that didnt usually had someone who would take your picture. Well worth the money


----------



## Soldier's*Sweeties

If anyone is around during the lobby renos would they mind sharing pics over the next month or so? We arrive on June 23, and I don’t want to be shocked by crazy construction. TIA!


----------



## schumigirl

Soldier's*Sweeties said:


> If anyone is around during the lobby renos would they mind sharing pics over the next month or so? We arrive on June 23, and I don’t want to be shocked by crazy construction. TIA!



I will when I get home. 

I did take some on the iPad but they were too big to post......so will upload them when we’re home and post.....

Construction isn’t too bad right now, they’re doing bits at a time, but it will have to get a little worse I imagine when they start doing bigger changes.....right now it’s only the concierge, vacation planning and Avis desk that’s moved. 

The check in desks will be done a little at a time.

But Grab and go being built where concierge desk was and when they start Orchids Lounge revamp, I imagine that’ll cause a little inconvenience, but they are working to ensure minimal disruption at all times.......

We did see updated renderings of what the finished lobby and Orchids will look like.......I think it’ll be absolutely beautiful.......and different!


----------



## FoxC63

schumigirl said:


> I will when I get home.
> 
> I did take some on the iPad but they were too big to post......so will upload them when we’re home and post.....
> 
> Construction isn’t too bad right now, they’re doing bits at a time, but it will have to get a little worse I imagine when they start doing bigger changes.....right now it’s only the concierge, vacation planning and Avis desk that’s moved.
> 
> The check in desks will be done a little at a time.
> 
> But Grab and go being built where concierge desk was and when they start Orchids Lounge revamp, I imagine that’ll cause a little inconvenience, but they are working to ensure minimal disruption at all times.......
> 
> We did see updated renderings of what the finished lobby and Orchids will look like.......I think it’ll be absolutely beautiful.......and different!



When did this all start?  When I booked our stay on Jan 20th for our Aug trip I don't remember seeing any notices this was going to happen.  Still can't wait to see the hotel.


----------



## Soldier's*Sweeties

schumigirl said:


> I will when I get home.
> 
> I did take some on the iPad but they were too big to post......so will upload them when we’re home and post.....
> 
> Construction isn’t too bad right now, they’re doing bits at a time, but it will have to get a little worse I imagine when they start doing bigger changes.....right now it’s only the concierge, vacation planning and Avis desk that’s moved.
> 
> The check in desks will be done a little at a time.
> 
> But Grab and go being built where concierge desk was and when they start Orchids Lounge revamp, I imagine that’ll cause a little inconvenience, but they are working to ensure minimal disruption at all times.......
> 
> We did see updated renderings of what the finished lobby and Orchids will look like.......I think it’ll be absolutely beautiful.......and different!


I would appreciate that! Thank you.


----------



## schumigirl

FoxC63 said:


> When did this all start?  When I booked our stay on Jan 20th for our Aug trip I don't remember seeing any notices this was going to happen.  Still can't wait to see the hotel.



The notice has been on the website for quite a while.......we don’t use their website so I don’t know exactly when. 

This renovation has been planned for a while......they have been doing back office renovations for weeks now, but main lobby renovation where the public can see works only fully began last week and will continue through till November before everything is complete.


----------



## FoxC63

This resort was highly recommend by friends and when I looked up photos I knew it was the right place for us.  Construction or no construction we are totally pumped!


----------



## schumigirl

FoxC63 said:


> This resort was highly recommend by friends and when I looked up photos I knew it was the right place for us.  Construction or no construction we are totally pumped!



We adore RPR.....it truly is our favourite resort........it feels like a resort not just a hotel. Sapphire Falls is also a favourite and now we think of it as one big resort for us......we just stay in different beds depending which hotel we choose......

I’m sure you’ll love it and have an amazing stay......the staff are wonderful and will take such good care of you and the resort itself is so beautiful........you shouldn’t be in the lobby much so hopefully won’t impact your stay at all.....

We won’t stay anywhere else when in Orlando.....RP or Sapphire, both are amazing........have fun........


----------



## FoxC63

You're getting me so excited!!!  I feel like Agnes from Despicable Me when she sees the fluffy unicorn! 
 I'm ready to burst!!!!  
Cheers!


----------



## ruthies12

I searched the thread and didn't find an answer, I'm wondering if anyone can tell me if RPR will accept packages from amazon?  How much will they charge and where will I pick it up at?

I think we might stay here in September before moving to Sapphire Falls and we like to ship a box from amazon prime pantry with bottled water and snacks for the room.  Did it at Aventura on our last stay and it was only $5 for the one box.

Also I think I read that the previously free car service between hotels is now $10, is that correct?  I know we can walk between RPR and Sapphire Falls but with luggage I'm not keen on the idea.


----------



## macraven

_Last time I had something shipped to me, I picked it up at the business office on first floor

When I checked in at rpr, there was a note I could pick up my package anytime they were open _

_Check with the hotel in advance to ask if they now accept packages 

Policies do change and the hotel would give you up to date info _


----------



## ruthies12

I checked their policies page for the hotel and it says packages will be delivered to the business center, which is a problem cause it says the business center is closed on Sundays and I'm arriving on a Sunday.  So I took your advice Macraven and called and they said the front desk can get the package for me if the business center is closed.  They also confirmed it will be a $5 fee per package.  

Now I just have to decide between hotels!  We are coming for 4 nights in September and have 2 nights at RPR followed by 2 nights at Sapphire Falls booked and also have 4 nights at Aventura booked.  Waiting to see if Hagrid's Magical Creatures is going to be allowing express pass by September.........fingers crossed!!


----------



## patster734

Lisa and I have finally booked our next stay at RPR.  Fortunately, it is in August and less than three months away.  Unfortunately, it is in August, so I’ll miss HHNs and F&W at that other place down I-4.  Its a weekend trip, and we arrive Friday evening on August 16, and leave on Monday, August 19 in the afternoon.


----------



## andrniki

schumigirl said:


> We adore RPR.....it truly is our favourite resort........it feels like a resort not just a hotel. Sapphire Falls is also a favourite and now we think of it as one big resort for us......we just stay in different beds depending which hotel we choose......
> 
> I’m sure you’ll love it and have an amazing stay......the staff are wonderful and will take such good care of you and the resort itself is so beautiful........you shouldn’t be in the lobby much so hopefully won’t impact your stay at all.....
> 
> We won’t stay anywhere else when in Orlando.....RP or Sapphire, both are amazing........have fun........



My family LOVES RPR so much!  You actually feel like you are far away in luxury!

We are staying Club Level for the first time and so excited!

The most exciting part though, we convinced my sister-in-law to come on vacation with us and bring our nephews (15, 16).  These boys have NEVER stayed in a hotel.  They have no idea what they are about to experience and I'm so thankful I get to witness what will be a trip of a lifetime for them!


----------



## Soldier's*Sweeties

30 dayssssss... After a rough first year of nursing school and dealing with my kids’(twins) first year in middle school, I have never been more ready for a vacation! I’m a WDW girl, but I am really looking forward to a nice, laid back, trip.


----------



## FoxC63

andrniki said:


> My family LOVES RPR so much!  You actually feel like you are far away in luxury!
> 
> We are staying Club Level for the first time and so excited!
> 
> The most exciting part though, we convinced my sister-in-law to come on vacation with us and bring our nephews (15, 16).  These boys have NEVER stayed in a hotel.  They have no idea what they are about to experience and I'm so thankful I get to witness what will be a trip of a lifetime for them!



Oooh!  This sounds so exciting!  Don't forget to pool hop if you have time!  I hear Cabana Bay is the place to go!


----------



## FoxC63

Soldier's*Sweeties said:


> 30 dayssssss... After a rough first year of nursing school and dealing with my kids’(twins) first year in middle school, I have never been more ready for a vacation! I’m a WDW girl, but I am really looking forward to a nice, laid back, trip.



Enjoy your trip and don't forget to bring us back something!!!   Like pictures of course!


----------



## schumigirl

ruthies12 said:


> Also I think I read that the previously free car service between hotels is now $10, is that correct?  I know we can walk between RPR and Sapphire Falls but with luggage I'm not keen on the idea.



Yes the charge is now $10 to go between hotels.......

We heard the valet guys tell the charge to several people when they asked for a car to go to PBH or HRH.......


----------



## schumigirl

andrniki said:


> My family LOVES RPR so much!  You actually feel like you are far away in luxury!
> 
> We are staying Club Level for the first time and so excited!
> 
> The most exciting part though, we convinced my sister-in-law to come on vacation with us and bring our nephews (15, 16).  These boys have NEVER stayed in a hotel.  They have no idea what they are about to experience and I'm so thankful I get to witness what will be a trip of a lifetime for them!



How fabulous!!!

And so exciting for your nephews......it’s a beautiful resort and we saw lots of teen kids in and around the pool this past trip.......water volleyball was very popular, I’m sure they’ll enjoy it. Kyle was around 14/15 when we first stayed there and he loved it as much as we did. It’s excellent for teens too. It truly will be amazing for them I’m sure. 

And Club Level.......I honestly can’t speak highly enough of the Club Lounge.......


----------



## andrniki

FoxC63 said:


> Oooh!  This sounds so exciting!  Don't forget to pool hop if you have time!  I hear Cabana Bay is the place to go!


Yes!  We are setting aside a day for pool hopping!  Do you guys think it's worth it to check out the Hard Rock pool?  What's the best way to get there from RPR?


----------



## FoxC63

andrniki said:


> Yes!  We are setting aside a day for pool hopping!  Do you guys think it's worth it to check out the Hard Rock pool?  What's the best way to get there from RPR?



As for pool hopping here's a great article which includes Hard Rock and her teen kids favorite pool!
https://orlandoinformer.com/blog/adventures-in-pool-hopping-at-universal-orlando/

With this being our first time going I'm not sure which method is best to get from pool to pool, as @schumigirl stated earlier they now charge $10 from resort to resort.  The above link does give some great ideas on how to save time and money though.


----------



## schumigirl

andrniki said:


> Yes!  We are setting aside a day for pool hopping!  Do you guys think it's worth it to check out the Hard Rock pool?  What's the best way to get there from RPR?



HRH is probably our least favourite of all the hotel pools. 

It’s so shallow you can’t really swim in it.......

But to get around, use the boats.....one to Citywalk and then on to either HRH or PB.......for Cabana Bay use the bus from hotels......

Sapphire you can walk to from RP. Takes 5 minutes.


----------



## FoxC63

schumigirl said:


> for Cabana Bay use the bus from hotels......



Thanks, this is what I needed!


----------



## cluvsdisney

Hiya! We booked our first trip to universal for sept. We reserved a club level room for the middle of September. We can not wait!!

This there was is so great for information for newbies. 


I was wondering about two things..

1) do the refillable mugs with at the resorts? Specifically the pools?

2) can you bring snacks or drinks to the pool or just buy things there?

3) we’re thinking of renting a cabana by the pool one day. So these book up far in advance?

Thx!!

To say we’re excite is an understatement


----------



## andrniki

FoxC63 said:


> As for pool hopping here's a great article which includes Hard Rock and her teen kids favorite pool!
> https://orlandoinformer.com/blog/adventures-in-pool-hopping-at-universal-orlando/
> 
> With this being our first time going I'm not sure which method is best to get from pool to pool, as @schumigirl stated earlier they now charge $10 from resort to resort.  The above link does give some great ideas on how to save time and money though.



Excellent! Thanks FoxC63!


----------



## andrniki

schumigirl said:


> HRH is probably our least favourite of all the hotel pools.
> 
> It’s so shallow you can’t really swim in it.......
> 
> But to get around, use the boats.....one to Citywalk and then on to either HRH or PB.......for Cabana Bay use the bus from hotels......
> 
> Sapphire you can walk to from RP. Takes 5 minutes.



Good to know!  Thanks for the info!  We'll for sure go to Sapphire and play it by ear for the others I think.


----------



## schumigirl

cluvsdisney said:


> Hiya! We booked our first trip to universal for sept. We reserved a club level room for the middle of September. We can not wait!!
> 
> This there was is so great for information for newbies.
> 
> 
> I was wondering about two things..
> 
> 1) do the refillable mugs with at the resorts? Specifically the pools?
> 
> 2) can you bring snacks or drinks to the pool or just buy things there?
> 
> 3) we’re thinking of renting a cabana by the pool one day. So these book up far in advance?
> 
> Thx!!
> 
> To say we’re excite is an understatement



Congrats on booking the trip!!! You’ll love it I’m sure........

They don’t do refillable mugs at RP. They do a refillable cocktail glass at the Bula Bar......take it back for refills around $5 less than the original cost.

You can bring some food to the pool area, but they offer food and drinks and the Bula Bar serves fabulous food. 

Cabana’s don’t always sell out quickly....you will get a discount being Club Level......


----------



## Soldier's*Sweeties

schumigirl said:


> Congrats on booking the trip!!! You’ll love it I’m sure........
> 
> They don’t do refillable mugs at RP. They do a refillable cocktail glass at the Bula Bar......take it back for refills around $5 less than the original cost.
> 
> You can bring some food to the pool area, but they offer food and drinks and the Bula Bar serves fabulous food.
> 
> Cabana’s don’t always sell out quickly....you will get a discount being Club Level......


Tell me more about these refillable cocktail glasses


----------



## cluvsdisney

schumigirl said:


> Congrats on booking the trip!!! You’ll love it I’m sure........
> 
> They don’t do refillable mugs at RP. They do a refillable cocktail glass at the Bula Bar......take it back for refills around $5 less than the original cost.
> 
> You can bring some food to the pool area, but they offer food and drinks and the Bula Bar serves fabulous food.
> 
> Cabana’s don’t always sell out quickly....you will get a discount being Club Level......




Thanks for this information! I had no idea about the discount for the cabana and I am also intrigued by the refillable cocktail glasses!


----------



## schumigirl

Soldier's*Sweeties said:


> Tell me more about these refillable cocktail glasses





cluvsdisney said:


> Thanks for this information! I had no idea about the discount for the cabana and I am also intrigued by the refillable cocktail glasses!



lol...….

It`s simple really.....you purchase your first cocktail as say, $15.....you go back to the Bula Bar and if you take the glass you then only pay around $10 for a refill...….they do give you a fresh glass....well, they always gave us a fresh glass....

Sapphire has the same service....I assume so do HRH and PBH...…..

Being honest, we always forget to bring the glass back.....


----------



## schumigirl

This is the type of cocktail glass I was talking about that you can take back and get a discount on your next drinks......plastic of course


----------



## macraven

_I see you found the info on posting pictures 

I am two steps behind you with the info I found

Your picture is great!_


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _I see you found the info on posting pictures
> 
> I am two steps behind you with the info I found
> 
> Your picture is great!_



Thanks mac......

klmall helped me.....I was trying to do it the way I always did it, but it`s slightly different now......not good with change!!! 

Not fond of the new format, layout, print colours and size of the pictures everyone is posting......they are so small and there`s a whole side of the page blank! Seems such a waste of space.


----------



## patster734

schumigirl said:


> This is the type of cocktail glass I was talking about that you can take back and get a discount on your next drinks......plastic of course



Did the Fiji water cost as much as the cocktail?


----------



## schumigirl

patster734 said:


> Did the Fiji water cost as much as the cocktail?



lol...…

Well, they were included with the cabana....we had around 14 bottles of them.....they asked if we wanted to swap out the coke, we said yes, so he filled the fridge and then just left around 6 on top......think we drank most of them...


----------



## schumigirl

*Some of the recent changes in the lobby at RP.

Concierge desk.....

It`s much more visible over here.....*








*I loved how Kayla the manager had matched her outfit to the desk!!! She is fabulous......*








*Vacation planning Desk*









*Avis car rental desk

Now relocated to near the entrance to T3. *














*The area where Concierge/planning/car hire desks all used to be...…and the new grab and go will be here...….similar idea to the grab and go in Sapphire Falls.*















*It won`t look fully finished for a long time as they are doing in stages for limited disruption. But, when the major works like the grab and go and Orchids new sushi bar is being done I imagine it`ll be a little more disruptive.....

It`ll be so worth it, it looks stunning in the renderings. *


----------



## macraven

Awesome pictures 
Many thanks !


----------



## bookgirl2632

Is there anywhere at RPR to buy a half gallon of milk?


----------



## C&Jx2

Thanks Schumigirl. It doesn’t look disruptive at all. Hopefully, as you mentioned, it doesn’t get too bad.


----------



## DMLAINI

Can you buy a case of water anywhere at RPR?


----------



## schumigirl

C&Jx2 said:


> Thanks Schumigirl. It doesn’t look disruptive at all. Hopefully, as you mentioned, it doesn’t get too bad.



I think when the boards go up to begin the grab and go and also for Orchids, that will be a little more disruptive.....but they`ll want to minimise that and have it done as quickly as possible......fingers crossed!!




DMLAINI said:


> Can you buy a case of water anywhere at RPR?



They don't sell cases of water. There are stores near by like Walgreens, Publix and Walmart that will sell cases....


----------



## DMLAINI

What toiletries are provided in the bathroom?   I'm trying to pack light so if I don't need to bring lotion, shampoo, etc.,  that would be great


----------



## schumigirl

DMLAINI said:


> What toiletries are provided in the bathroom?   I'm trying to pack light so if I don't need to bring lotion, shampoo, etc.,  that would be great



Shampoo, conditioner, shower gel, soap, body lotion, q tips, cotton balls, tissues and face wipes.


----------



## DMLAINI

schumigirl said:


> Shampoo, conditioner, shower gel, soap, body lotion, q tips, cotton balls, tissues and face wipes.


Thank you


----------



## FoxC63

@schumigirl Awesome photos, thank you so much!


----------



## alizesmom

Our arrival will be December 16. We will be in a club level room. Where is that? Should we ask for a specific room or tower?


----------



## schumigirl

alizesmom said:


> Our arrival will be December 16. We will be in a club level room. Where is that? Should we ask for a specific room or tower?



Club Lounge is in T3 on the 7th floor. 

You are usually put on the 7th floor same as the lounge, but sometimes it can be on the 6th floor too if they are incredibly busy.....that's where we prefer to be honest and where we always stay, but it doesn't suit everyone.


----------



## FoxC63

When I booked I didn't request any floor or a specific room.  I just wanted Club Level, I figured we'd be well taken care of.


----------



## C&Jx2

When do they give out leis? We’ll be arriving at about 10am and I would like the kids to get them, but I know that’s not typical check-in hours.


----------



## schumigirl

C&Jx2 said:


> When do they give out leis? We’ll be arriving at about 10am and I would like the kids to get them, but I know that’s not typical check-in hours.



There is usually someone standing as you come through the doors handing out leis. We have seen them that time of day.

If there isn’t they have them at the front desk, so whoever checks you in will offer them to you........if not just ask.......you’ll definitely get them!


----------



## bookgirl2632

schumigirl said:


> There is usually someone standing as you come through the doors handing out leis. We have seen them that time of day.
> 
> If there isn’t they have them at the front desk, so whoever checks you in will offer them to you........if not just ask.......you’ll definitely get them!



I didn’t know they gave out leis!  Good to know!


----------



## FoxC63

bookgirl2632 said:


> I didn’t know they gave out leis!  Good to know!



Same!  Loving the uniqueness of this resort more and more!


----------



## patster734

Any one know if Jake’s serves food to closing time?  Our plane lands at 10:30 pm on a Thursday.  The website shows that Jake’s is open every night to 1:30 am.  I’m not sure if we should eat at the airport when we land or wait until we get to RPR.  We will be using Lyft to get from the airport to RPR.


----------



## schumigirl

patster734 said:


> Any one know if Jake’s serves food to closing time?  Our plane lands at 10:30 pm on a Thursday.  The website shows that Jake’s is open every night to 1:30 am.  I’m not sure if we should eat at the airport when we land or wait until we get to RPR.  We will be using Lyft to get from the airport to RPR.



Honestly......I’ve never been out and about that late to find out......lol......

I’m not sure if they’re like restaurants in the park that will stop serving 30 mins before closing or offer food till closing......they may let you get food to go if that’s the case, but I really don’t know that one.........

If your plane isn’t delayed you should be ok getting there in plenty of time......


----------



## FoxC63

Ours Delta flights got bumped up 3 hours!  Woo hoo!  More time to enjoy checking out the resort and pools! Happy dance


----------



## schumigirl

FoxC63 said:


> Ours Delta flights got bumped up 3 hours!  Woo hoo!  More time to enjoy checking out the resort and pools! Happy dance



That is worth a wooohooo.......

Fabulous to get some extra time there......enjoy!


----------



## patster734

schumigirl said:


> Honestly......I’ve never been out and about that late to find out......lol......
> 
> I’m not sure if they’re like restaurants in the park that will stop serving 30 mins before closing or offer food till closing......they may let you get food to go if that’s the case, but I really don’t know that one.........
> 
> If your plane isn’t delayed you should be ok getting there in plenty of time......



Thanks.

We’re also flying with my sister and her husband, but they are staying off-property at Sheraton (silly people) to save money and earn points.  So we might still eat off-property so that we eat together.


----------



## hhoope01

patster734 said:


> We’re also flying with my sister and her husband, but they are staying off-property at Sheraton (silly people) to save money and earn points.  So we might still eat off-property so that we eat together.


Don't know how many are staying in your room with you, but if it is only 2 of you, when you check-in, you might ask how much it would be to add 2 names to your room.  If it is only $20-$30/night extra, your sister and her husband might be willing to pay that for Unlimited Express Passes during your stay (and they can still stay in their room at the Sheraton.)


----------



## macraven

_It is $35+ tax per night for each additional guest in the room over the 4 booked_


----------



## schumigirl

patster734 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> We’re also flying with my sister and her husband, but they are staying off-property at Sheraton (silly people) to save money and earn points.  So we might still eat off-property so that we eat together.



Ah gotcha.......yep, we need to band together and have them stay onsite......lol.......


----------



## patster734

hhoope01 said:


> Don't know how many are staying in your room with you, but if it is only 2 of you, when you check-in, you might ask how much it would be to add 2 names to your room.  If it is only $20-$30/night extra, your sister and her husband might be willing to pay that for Unlimited Express Passes during your stay (and they can still stay in their room at the Sheraton.)



We would if we could, but the only 2 AP rates available are for expensive suites.  The Stay More Save More rates that are available are also expensive suites.  It took some mummy dust from a TM to obtain a SMSM rate on a King Standard room.  We got the King room before they agreed to go.  There is a SMSM rate at PBH for a Deluxe 2 Queen room that would average $250 per night per couple after tax which I would do, but my sister and bil declined.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

schumigirl said:


> *Some of the recent changes in the lobby at RP.
> 
> Concierge desk.....
> 
> It`s much more visible over here.....*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I loved how Kayla the manager had matched her outfit to the desk!!! She is fabulous......*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Vacation planning Desk*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Avis car rental desk
> 
> Now relocated to near the entrance to T3. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The area where Concierge/planning/car hire desks all used to be...…and the new grab and go will be here...….similar idea to the grab and go in Sapphire Falls.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *It won`t look fully finished for a long time as they are doing in stages for limited disruption. But, when the major works like the grab and go and Orchids new sushi bar is being done I imagine it`ll be a little more disruptive.....
> 
> It`ll be so worth it, it looks stunning in the renderings. *



WOW!!! Looks amazing!!


----------



## schumigirl

DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> WOW!!! Looks amazing!!



It really does.......

It looks a little odd as everything isn’t complete yet, but once finished it’s going to be gorgeous.......


----------



## C&Jx2

Is there a monthly activity schedule online somewhere, like the Disney resorts have?


----------



## Fall1

Wondering if anyone might know the answer to this....we are traveling with another family and we both have standard rooms booked.  I might need to change my room to a water view to take advantage of a discount I could use.  If I do that, will we be far away from each other if they have a standard?  
Ideally we'd like to be close by.  Thanks!


----------



## macraven

_Water views could be of the water canal or pool

Standard views could be of buildings, highway, foliage or partial park/water views 

The water views cost more than standard view 
And there are 3 buildings with 7 floors of rooms

If you want to be near the party with you, call and request to be placed in the same tower and floor 
If you upgrade to water view, it’s possible to be in a room near them
Aim for same building, same floor_


----------



## schumigirl

C&Jx2 said:


> Is there a monthly activity schedule online somewhere, like the Disney resorts have?



There is, yes. 

You can see the printout when you check in. It’s also posted by the pool.


----------



## C&Jx2

schumigirl said:


> There is, yes.
> 
> You can see the printout when you check in. It’s also posted by the pool.


Okay thanks! 
Nothing online? I was just wondering approximately what time the outdoor movies are.


----------



## Disney Ron

schumigirl said:


> *Some of the recent changes in the lobby at RP.
> 
> Concierge desk.....
> 
> It`s much more visible over here.....*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I loved how Kayla the manager had matched her outfit to the desk!!! She is fabulous......*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Vacation planning Desk*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Avis car rental desk
> 
> Now relocated to near the entrance to T3. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The area where Concierge/planning/car hire desks all used to be...…and the new grab and go will be here...….similar idea to the grab and go in Sapphire Falls.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *It won`t look fully finished for a long time as they are doing in stages for limited disruption. But, when the major works like the grab and go and Orchids new sushi bar is being done I imagine it`ll be a little more disruptive.....
> 
> It`ll be so worth it, it looks stunning in the renderings. *



Where can I find these renderings of the lobby refurbishment?


----------



## macraven

_Schumi took pictures of the lobby before she left the hotel in May _


----------



## Disney Ron

macraven said:


> _Schumi took pictures of the lobby before she left the hotel in May _



Yes I know, but her last sentence in her post I quoted said "*It`ll be so worth it, it looks stunning in the renderings." *So she saw renderings of the completed lobby somewhere. I was just wondering are these renderings online or were they at the resort?


----------



## schumigirl

C&Jx2 said:


> Okay thanks!
> Nothing online? I was just wondering approximately what time the outdoor movies are.



Whenever sunset is really, so time can vary from season to season.......

Oh I just saw you are Soldier’s*Sweeties!!! I sometimes don’t pay attention to avatars..........awwww.....I liked your old name!!


----------



## schumigirl

Disney Ron said:


> Yes I know, but her last sentence in her post I quoted said "*It`ll be so worth it, it looks stunning in the renderings." *So she saw renderings of the completed lobby somewhere. I was just wondering are these renderings online or were they at the resort?



Disney Ron, as far as I’m aware they are not posted online nor are they posted at the resort.


----------



## Disney Ron

schumigirl said:


> Disney Ron, as far as I’m aware they are not posted online nor are they posted at the resort.



Thanks, but where did you see the renderings?


----------



## schumigirl

Fall1 said:


> Wondering if anyone might know the answer to this....we are traveling with another family and we both have standard rooms booked.  I might need to change my room to a water view to take advantage of a discount I could use.  If I do that, will we be far away from each other if they have a standard?
> Ideally we'd like to be close by.  Thanks!



Hope you get to stay close to your friends........

The hotel are very good with requests and will absolutely accommodate if they can........


----------



## C&Jx2

schumigirl said:


> Whenever sunset is really, so time can vary from season to season.......
> 
> Oh I just saw you are Soldier’s*Sweeties!!! I sometimes don’t pay attention to avatars..........awwww.....I liked your old name!!


Thanks! I couldn’t log in with my old name after the change


----------



## schumigirl

C&Jx2 said:


> Thanks! I couldn’t log in with my old name after the change



Aww what a shame.......but glad you have your avatar to explain who you are now........


----------



## saskdw

patster734 said:


> Any one know if Jake’s serves food to closing time?  Our plane lands at 10:30 pm on a Thursday.  The website shows that Jake’s is open every night to 1:30 am.  I’m not sure if we should eat at the airport when we land or wait until we get to RPR.  We will be using Lyft to get from the airport to RPR.





schumigirl said:


> Honestly......I’ve never been out and about that late to find out......lol......
> 
> I’m not sure if they’re like restaurants in the park that will stop serving 30 mins before closing or offer food till closing......they may let you get food to go if that’s the case, but I really don’t know that one.........
> 
> If your plane isn’t delayed you should be ok getting there in plenty of time......



We've eaten at Jake's late night before. Room service is 24 hrs and I think it comes from the same kitchen so they never shut the kitchen down completely.


----------



## bookgirl2632

What kind of toiletries do they provide?  Do they provide body wash and lotion along with shampoo and conditioner?


----------



## schumigirl

bookgirl2632 said:


> What kind of toiletries do they provide?  Do they provide body wash and lotion along with shampoo and conditioner?



Yes they do.

Shampoo, conditioner, shower gel, body lotion, q tips and cotton balls.


----------



## jeanelle

My husband loved Universal so much last year that he has been bugging me to plan another trip for next year!  I am thinking that we may try the Royal Pacific this time.  I've stayed there a couple of times in the past and have liked it.  We are trying to decide whether we want to do a King Club level room or the King Suite.   Is there anyone that has stayed in both that can give me some advice.


----------



## schumigirl

jeanelle said:


> My husband loved Universal so much last year that he has been bugging me to plan another trip for next year!  I am thinking that we may try the Royal Pacific this time.  I've stayed there a couple of times in the past and have liked it.  We are trying to decide whether we want to do a King Club level room or the King Suite.   Is there anyone that has stayed in both that can give me some advice.



The Club rooms are no different to any other room. 

I`d go for a King Suite as you get a sitting area too with your bedroom. King Room only has the one room.


----------



## hhoope01

I like the King Suite rooms, but one thing I don't like is they are at the beginning of each floor close to the elevators.  And while I don't hear the elevators themselves, virtually everyone coming out of the elevators on your floor will walk by your door.  Of course, since I'm usually traveling with my daughter and wife, I let them take the King bed and I sleep in the pull-out sofa bed in the entry/sitting room.  And that means I usually get to hear most of those folks walking by the room.  But I don't think the girls have any noise issues in the bedroom area.  So if no one will be using the pull-out sofa bed, hallway noise may not be an issue.

For me the benefit of the suite room is having the separate entry/sitting room separated by a door.   With kids, it gives some separation that is nice.  If this trip will be only your spouse and you, then I would go for the Club room.  Instead of the entry/sitting area, you have the club room to visit if you want a little more room.  Plus having the breakfast, snacks and evening hors devours is very nice.   

But both options are nice.


----------



## C&Jx2

jeanelle said:


> My husband loved Universal so much last year that he has been bugging me to plan another trip for next year!  I am thinking that we may try the Royal Pacific this time.  I've stayed there a couple of times in the past and have liked it.  We are trying to decide whether we want to do a King Club level room or the King Suite.   Is there anyone that has stayed in both that can give me some advice.


I’ll be checking into a king suite on Sunday. If you don’t get any replies by then I’ll post some pics and information.


----------



## C&Jx2

Sorry! Still getting used to the new format. When I click on the threads I’m following they aren’t always the most recent


----------



## schumigirl

jeanelle......here are just a couple of the King Suite from December.

Yes King Suites are by the elevators as hhoope01 said, but in the bedroom we never heard a thing from them or noise from the corridor. Our son was in the sitting area, and he slept soundly....he usually does though!! 

You can have Club Level with either room. They have both type of rooms on the 7th floor where the lounge is. Just check availability.....we have the King Suite on the 6th floor as we prefer it, and walking or taking the elevator up to the Club Lounge doesn't take long at all.


----------



## xultimatefanx

Just wondering if there's a specific pin/keyring for Royal Pacific? I know the hotels that aren't owned by Loews tend to do merchandise like that but I'm guessing they don't for the ones owned by them?


----------



## schumigirl

Yes, they have this keyring for RP. 

Well, it was given to me over a year ago by a friend at the hotel within an amenity gift, but I guess they still sell them.


----------



## C&Jx2

Checked in today and we LOVE it here! 

We got in very early, about 9:30am and dropped our luggage. We were given the leis and went to hang out at City Walk and check out the other resorts to “see what we might be missing”. I’m glad I went with RP over HRH. It was very busy and honestly seemed a little run down with dirty furniture in the lobby.

We’re in a king suite. Pictures were recently posted of that so I won’t share any, but it’s roomy and nice for our family.

Dinner at Jake’s this evening was delicious. At first we were hesitant because the menu is so small, but quality over quantity. All of our meals were perfect. We ordered three adult entrees and an order of wings (plus drinks) for $20 more than a pizza and salad (plus drinks) at Red Oven Pizza. 

Everything is better than I thought it would be. The kids’ splash area is a good size and really doesn’t show in photos. 

Tomorrow is Harry Potter day! We are very excited!


----------



## macraven

_Nice way to start your stay at rpr
Jakes has some really good meals_


----------



## schumigirl

C&Jx2 said:


> Checked in today and we LOVE it here!
> 
> We got in very early, about 9:30am and dropped our luggage. We were given the leis and went to hang out at City Walk and check out the other resorts to “see what we might be missing”. I’m glad I went with RP over HRH. It was very busy and honestly seemed a little run down with dirty furniture in the lobby.
> 
> We’re in a king suite. Pictures were recently posted of that so I won’t share any, but it’s roomy and nice for our family.
> 
> Dinner at Jake’s this evening was delicious. At first we were hesitant because the menu is so small, but quality over quantity. All of our meals were perfect. We ordered three adult entrees and an order of wings (plus drinks) for $20 more than a pizza and salad (plus drinks) at Red Oven Pizza.
> 
> Everything is better than I thought it would be. The kids’ splash area is a good size and really doesn’t show in photos.
> 
> Tomorrow is Harry Potter day! We are very excited!



Glad to hear you’re having a lovely time already! 

Beautiful resort and Jake’s is our first night tradition usually at RP! Plenty of choice for us......and everything is so good! Love the wings.....

Enjoy the rest of your trip!


----------



## jeanelle

So I showed my husband all the pics and told him how everyone is raving about RPR.  However, the man is nothing if not a creature of habit.  He really enjoyed our room at HRH and he wants to go back there.  He doesn't ask for much on our vacations so back to HRH we go!  LOL


----------



## xultimatefanx

schumigirl said:


> Yes, they have this keyring for RP.
> 
> Well, it was given to me over a year ago by a friend at the hotel within an amenity gift, but I guess they still sell them.
> 
> 
> View attachment 411128



Ooh thanks for the pic. I'll keep an eye out for it in September.


----------



## jack presley

macraven said:


> _Nice way to start your stay at rpr
> Jakes has some really good meals_


Yeah, it's always our venue of choice the day we arrive. Flights from Ireland usually arrive in the evening so it's around 8pm or so before we get to the hotel so it's nice to have somewhere so close and so good to get a nice meal. Their Red Ale is pretty tasty too..!!


----------



## Disney Dreamer 24

Does anyone know if they provide a hairdryer in the room?


----------



## C&Jx2

So we spent a good amount of time at the pool. I enjoyed the drink service and free water. There were games and free popcorn. The kids loved that!

The water is a little warm for my liking,  but that’s a personal thing. The cement around the pool gets incredibly HOT! Everyone was commenting on it, so I recommend wearing shoes literally to the edge of the pool.


----------



## dec2009mama

question:
~do they still charge $15 for a fridge?


----------



## bookgirl2632

C&Jx2 said:


> So we spent a good amount of time at the pool. I enjoyed the drink service and free water. There were games and free popcorn. The kids loved that!
> 
> The water is a little warm for my liking,  but that’s a personal thing. The cement around the pool gets incredibly HOT! Everyone was commenting on it, so I recommend wearing shoes literally to the edge of the pool.



They give free water while you’re at the pool?  That’s good to know.  And I love when hotels offer drink service poolside.  It is an added bit of luxury.


----------



## schumigirl

Disney Dreamer 24 said:


> Does anyone know if they provide a hairdryer in the room?



Yes they do.


----------



## schumigirl

C&Jx2 said:


> So we spent a good amount of time at the pool. I enjoyed the drink service and free water. There were games and free popcorn. The kids loved that!
> 
> The water is a little warm for my liking,  but that’s a personal thing. The cement around the pool gets incredibly HOT! Everyone was commenting on it, so I recommend wearing shoes literally to the edge of the pool.



Glad you’re having a fun time with the family.......

And yes, the ground gets incredibly hot around the pools there.....


----------



## schumigirl

dec2009mama said:


> question:
> ~do they still charge $15 for a fridge?



No they don’t.


----------



## schumigirl

bookgirl2632 said:


> They give free water while you’re at the pool?  That’s good to know.  And I love when hotels offer drink service poolside.  It is an added bit of luxury.



They give free water and there’s a container full of ice cold water filled with fruits where you can help yourself. 

They also give out sun screen too. 

The food and drinks service from the Bula Bar is fabulous.


----------



## Disney Dreamer 24

schumigirl said:


> Yes they do.


Thank you!!


----------



## andrniki

What are the pool hours?  Planning for pool-hopping time!


----------



## schumigirl

andrniki said:


> What are the pool hours?  Planning for pool-hopping time!



It depends on the season with times really. 

Peak times it’s open till 11pm and other times 10pm


----------



## mikejuliestl

Do you know if they are still having the movies at the pool?  Christmas of 2017 they weren't but 3 trips there before that they were.


----------



## jack presley

mikejuliestl said:


> Do you know if they are still having the movies at the pool?  Christmas of 2017 they weren't but 3 trips there before that they were.


They did in February anyway.


----------



## schumigirl

mikejuliestl said:


> Do you know if they are still having the movies at the pool?  Christmas of 2017 they weren't but 3 trips there before that they were.



They were discontinued for a time back then due to copyright issues and permissions. 

But they were allowed to begin showing them again after a few months. 

So, yes, all the hotels are showing the dive in movies again.


----------



## blondie511

I will be checking in at Royal Pacific pretty early, like 6:00am, while the rest of my family sleeps in at another resort.  Can I get the room keys for the rest of my family, or do they have to be there to get a picture taken to link their photo to the room key for the Express Passes?   I am seeing conflicting information on different sites, maybe some outdated information elsewhere???


----------



## schumigirl

You no longer have a picture taken for EP. They use facial recognition in the  EP lines.....not all rides though, but many of them now do it. 

You’ll get room keys for everyone registered in the room.....you can collect for everyone at 6am. 

The photographs for EP was changed back to regular room keys in 2017.


----------



## blondie511

This is probably a dumb question, but when you checkout, do you turn back in the room key cards, or do you keep them?  I have been at hotels that have been both ways.  (I was thinking about marking them each with a Sharpie, so we can tell whose is whose.  But if I have to turn them back in, then obviously I will not do that!)


----------



## schumigirl

The room keys have everyone’s name on them...so you won’t need to mark them. 

But, you don’t have to turn them in. We keep all our keys.


----------



## Lynne G

Yep, my room key stays in my lanyard until it's replaced with another one.  Once you check out, which you can from your TV if you want, you may want your room key after checkout, as it serves as your express pass until the close of the parks.   I almost always try for a late night flight home, that way, I check out of the hotel in the morning, put my bags with the porter, and go to the parks for a last day of fun in the express lines.


----------



## C&Jx2

You can checkout via text too. I did that while we waited for my husband to pull around and load our luggage, so we kept all of our keys.


----------



## C&Jx2

Final review is that we loved RPR so much that we’re returning next year instead of Disney.


----------



## schumigirl

C&Jx2 said:


> Final review is that we loved RPR so much that we’re returning next year instead of Disney.



Wow!!!

So happy to read this.......RP is an AMAZING hotel and Universal is fabulous........so glad you enjoyed it so much, and your family too......

Get your countdown going till next trip.........


----------



## C&Jx2

schumigirl said:


> Wow!!!
> 
> So happy to read this.......RP is an AMAZING hotel and Universal is fabulous........so glad you enjoyed it so much, and your family too......
> 
> Get your countdown going till next trip.........


We are excited. We’re also inviting my little brother to come with us (fully paid trip) for his  college graduation. He deserves it! 

Soooo I will have many more questions!

First off... I know the rollaways for the fifth person aren’t guaranteed, so I’m thinking we’ll pack a twin size air mattress just in case. Has anyone ever NOT received a rollaway?

Also I’ll take any and all tips to keep a hotel room organized! 

And one more, when are the renovations going to be completed?


----------



## schumigirl

C&Jx2 said:


> We are excited. We’re also inviting my little brother to come with us (fully paid trip) for his  college graduation. He deserves it!
> 
> Soooo I will have many more questions!
> 
> First off... I know the rollaways for the fifth person aren’t guaranteed, so I’m thinking we’ll pack a twin size air mattress just in case. Has anyone ever NOT received a rollaway?
> 
> Also I’ll take any and all tips to keep a hotel room organized!
> 
> And one more, when are the renovations going to be completed?



Even better!! He certainly will be ready for a trip.......

Haven’t heard of anyone not getting a rollaway, but I guess it’s possible if the hotel is full, which it is a lot of the time. Lots do bring an air mattress to save money, so you could be alright. 

No idea about organised rooms.......lol......we are the tidiest of folks!! 

The lobby renovations are scheduled for a November finish, but of course anything can be extended with delays and such........


----------



## C&Jx2

schumigirl said:


> Even better!! He certainly will be ready for a trip.......
> 
> Haven’t heard of anyone not getting a rollaway, but I guess it’s possible if the hotel is full, which it is a lot of the time. Lots do bring an air mattress to save money, so you could be alright.
> 
> No idea about organised rooms.......lol......we are the tidiest of folks!!
> 
> The lobby renovations are scheduled for a November finish, but of course anything can be extended with delays and such........


Okay that sounds good. Thanks again!


----------



## andrniki

C&Jx2 said:


> Final review is that we loved RPR so much that we’re returning next year instead of Disney.


So exciting!
One tip - start looking at room prices for next year as soon as you can.  We booked our room 11 months in advance and got a club level room for the price my sister paid for a regular room 5 months in advance.
The early bird......


----------



## patster734

I just saved $130 on my August stay at RPR.  I initially had a 3 night SMSM (Stay More Save More) with an additional night added in for a 4 night stay.  I just checked and the 4 night SMSM rate is available now for my dates, saving a little over $30 per night.  My stay is for August 15 to the 19.  I’m still watching for a cheaper AP rate.


----------



## cam757

patster734 said:


> I just saved $130 on my August stay at RPR.  I initially had a 3 night SMSM (Stay More Save More) with an additional night added in for a 4 night stay.  I just checked and the 4 night SMSM rate is available now for my dates, saving a little over $30 per night.  My stay is for August 15 to the 19.  I’m still watching for a cheaper AP rate.


 Glad I read this post. We were booked for Aug 10-17 at RP in a WV room but preferred to go the next week as the VB blockout dates are up after the 18th but couldn't find a decent rate til now. Didn't get the whole week like I would have preferred but did get the 18 through the 21st. Works out, we can try SF for the remainder or the week since we  have some offsite stuff planned so EP is not required....But will keep watching ap rates for the week as well. Have a great trip!


----------



## patster734

cam757 said:


> Glad I read this post. We were booked for Aug 10-17 at RP in a WV room but preferred to go the next week as the VB blockout dates are up after the 18th but couldn't find a decent rate til now. Didn't get the whole week like I would have preferred but did get the 18 through the 21st. Works out, we can try SF for the remainder or the week since we  have some offsite stuff planned so EP is not required....But will keep watching ap rates for the week as well. Have a great trip!



Thanks!  You too!

Also SF is a beautiful hotel.  If it included EP, it would be our preferred hotel to stay at.


----------



## MyHappyPlace17

Hello all!  We have 2 standard view double rooms booked for an upcoming trip in December.  I'd like to be as close to the boat dock and walkway to City Walk as possible.  Just confirming... would that be Tower 3?


----------



## schumigirl

MyHappyPlace17 said:


> Hello all!  We have 2 standard view double rooms booked for an upcoming trip in December.  I'd like to be as close to the boat dock and walkway to City Walk as possible.  Just confirming... would that be Tower 3?



T3 is closest to the boat dock. 

T1 is closest to the walking path........but it’s a few extra seconds from one to the other. All tower corridors end in the main central lobby, so you then go down to the ground level to walk to the boat dock or out to the walking path. There is an exit door in T1 that leads you to the path. 

The resort isn’t that spread out and everything is close.


----------



## jack presley

To walk from T1 to T3 will take no more than 30 seconds so as Schumigirl says, it's all close by so I wouldn't worry about being in any tower.


----------



## Best_Vacation_EVER!

Just a couple of quick questions about the club lounge at RPR... 

does the wine/beer service include a sparkling wine?

do they still have the pancake machine?


----------



## MyHappyPlace17

jack presley said:


> To walk from T1 to T3 will take no more than 30 seconds so as Schumigirl says, it's all close by so I wouldn't worry about being in any tower.





schumigirl said:


> T3 is closest to the boat dock.
> 
> T1 is closest to the walking path........but it’s a few extra seconds from one to the other. All tower corridors end in the main central lobby, so you then go down to the ground level to walk to the boat dock or out to the walking path. There is an exit door in T1 that leads you to the path.
> 
> The resort isn’t that spread out and everything is close.



Thanks both of you!


----------



## schumigirl

Best_Vacation_EVER! said:


> Just a couple of quick questions about the club lounge at RPR...
> 
> does the wine/beer service include a sparkling wine?
> 
> do they still have the pancake machine?



Generally no sparkling wine unless it`s a special day like Mother`s Day where they had sparkly. 

No, pancake machine is gone.


----------



## Marie72

I don't suppose anyone has any recent updates to how the refurb to the lobby is going??

Not much longer for us to go now and I am getting excited, cant wait to stay at RPR, had sent a a couple of emails to them one regarding a menu query and one to make a room request and was impressed with how quickly they replied, bodes well for a good trip.


----------



## schumigirl

Marie72 said:


> I don't suppose anyone has any recent updates to how the refurb to the lobby is going??
> 
> Not much longer for us to go now and I am getting excited, cant wait to stay at RPR, had sent a a couple of emails to them one regarding a menu query and one to make a room request and was impressed with how quickly they replied, bodes well for a good trip.



Haven`t heard much recently about the refurb...…..

They are very good at responding to guest emails......glad you are so excited about your trip!!! Look forward to hearing you all had a wonderful time...….


----------



## martikus

We check in to our second visit at RPR on July 20th.  We will be staying club level.  What number should I call if we have a room request.

I tried emailing royalpacificconcierge@loweshotels.com but had no response so figure I should call.  But can’t for the life of me decide which number I should call.

Thanks!  I clearly need a vacation regain my common sense


----------



## Marie72

Maybe just a typo here but just in case you had the same typo when you emailed it is loewshotels.com at the end of the email address.

The phone number on the email I received from concierge was 407-503-3200 

Hope this helps, and have a great trip only a week to go for you!


----------



## schumigirl

martikus said:


> We check in to our second visit at RPR on July 20th.  We will be staying club level.  What number should I call if we have a room request.
> 
> I tried emailing royalpacificconcierge@loweshotels.com but had no response so figure I should call.  But can’t for the life of me decide which number I should call.
> 
> Thanks!  I clearly need a vacation regain my common sense



For room requests call the hotel or reservations phone number in the first post. Rooms are assigned usually 5-6 days out. 

Concierge don’t deal with room assignments. 

Staying club level you usually get a welcome email around a week before you arrive.......but if you do need to contact Club Concierge the address is 

royalpacificconcierge@loewshotels.com


----------



## C&Jx2

Marie72 said:


> I don't suppose anyone has any recent updates to how the refurb to the lobby is going??
> 
> Not much longer for us to go now and I am getting excited, cant wait to stay at RPR, had sent a a couple of emails to them one regarding a menu query and one to make a room request and was impressed with how quickly they replied, bodes well for a good trip.


Nothing was noticeable on our stay at the end of June. There is a mural on the wall to the right of check-in of a rendering of the new grab and go. Nothing appeared to be walked off or intrusive in any way.


----------



## C&Jx2

Tell me about Club Level. 

Next year we’ll have my 21 year old brother along with us (husband, myself, and 13 year old twins).  It’s an extra $600-$800 to stay club level for the week. I’m wondering if it would be worth it upgrade. 

I’m thinking of doing at least breakfast at the resort on top of the drinks we would use while we’re at the resort. Is it feasible to actually make a meal out of the evening offerings one or two nights out of a week?

I’m thinking if we do at least breakfast and one or two dinners there it will be more economical to stay club level.


----------



## schumigirl

C&Jx2 said:


> Tell me about Club Level.
> 
> Next year we’ll have my 21 year old brother along with us (husband, myself, and 13 year old twins).  It’s an extra $600-$800 to stay club level for the week. I’m wondering if it would be worth it upgrade.
> 
> I’m thinking of doing at least breakfast at the resort on top of the drinks we would use while we’re at the resort. Is it feasible to actually make a meal out of the evening offerings one or two nights out of a week?
> 
> I’m thinking if we do at least breakfast and one or two dinners there it will be more economical to stay club level.



We see many people using the evening appetisers as their main meal at night. 

Food is good, and plenty of it. The menu changes seasonally and right now there’s Paella, orange chicken, pulled pork and several other dishes........always a salad, crudités, dips, cheese and crackers. 

For us personally we prefer to eat around Orlando or Citywalk, and much later, but we don’t have the restaurants in the UK that are there, so we make the most of them. We do however make the lounge most days and sometimes enjoy a little taster as an appetiser. 

Breakfast is more than enough for most people. Plenty of choices from an assortment of cereals, toast, muffins, mini doughnuts, croissants, cinnamon bun, pastries, boiled eggs, oatmeal, meats, cheeses, fruits and yoghurts. 

You can take bottles of water with you or cans of coke and many do that. 

Lunch offerings have improved massively under the current manger, pics are in the first page of this thread. 

As to whether it’s worth it or not, can’t answer that for you.......but it sounds like it may be worth it for you.


----------



## schumigirl

I should add, the Lounge itself is lovely, and a very welcoming place to be.......we can’t speak highly enough about the service you receive when you are Club Level. 

Staff are phenomenal and will look after you so well........and it’s also a good space if anyone in the room needs a little space away from the room.


----------



## C&Jx2

T


schumigirl said:


> I should add, the Lounge itself is lovely, and a very welcoming place to be.......we can’t speak highly enough about the service you receive when you are Club Level.
> 
> Staff are phenomenal and will look after you so well........and it’s also a good space if anyone in the room needs a little space away from the room.


That’s an idea I had too. I wake up pretty early. With us all being a room together it would be nice to have a place to go relax and watch the news with my coffee...


----------



## truetink

schumigirl said:


> jeanelle......here are just a couple of the King Suite from December.
> 
> Yes King Suites are by the elevators as hhoope01 said, but in the bedroom we never heard a thing from them or noise from the corridor. Our son was in the sitting area, and he slept soundly....he usually does though!!
> 
> You can have Club Level with either room. They have both type of rooms on the 7th floor where the lounge is. Just check availability.....we have the King Suite on the 6th floor as we prefer it, and walking or taking the elevator up to the Club Lounge doesn't take long at all.


Great pictures!  Thank you for posting!  Is there a tub in the king suite too or just the shower?  I can’t seem to tell from the online pictures either.


----------



## truetink

Has anyone stayed in both the HRH deluxe queen suite and the RPR king suite?  I would love to hear preferences because I’m having a hard time deciding between the two (2 adults and 2 young children that could share a bed/pullout).  The price is basically the same.


----------



## C&Jx2

truetink said:


> Great pictures!  Thank you for posting!  Is there a tub in the king suite too or just the shower?  I can’t seem to tell from the online pictures either.


We only had a shower.


----------



## hhoope01

Personally, I'd go for the King suite as there is a wall/door separating the "living" area with the pull-out sofa bed and the main bedroom area.  That allows one group to go to bed at a different time than the others without affecting everyone.  Plus the King suite is larger at about 670 sqft vs. the HRH Deluxe room at about 400 sqft.

But depending on your kids, there is one possible issue.  The door to the hallway is out of the living area. Thus if your kids are sleeping on the pull-out sofa bed and you have the door closed between the two rooms, they could possibly get up unlock the door to the hallway and leave without you knowing.  When the kids were younger, I'd let my wife and the kids sleep on the king-bed and I would sleep on the pull-out sofa bed.  I've never had issues with comfort and slept just fine.  Normally, she would put the kids to sleep in the bed and we would sit in the living area until we were ready for bed.  We could keep the TV and lights on without bothering the kids.


----------



## schumigirl

truetink said:


> Great pictures!  Thank you for posting!  Is there a tub in the king suite too or just the shower?  I can’t seem to tell from the online pictures either.



You`re welcome.....

Only ever had a shower in the King Suite.


----------



## truetink

C&Jx2 said:


> We only had a shower.


Thank you!


----------



## truetink

schumigirl said:


> You`re welcome.....
> 
> Only ever had a shower in the King Suite.


Thank you - that really helps with decision making!


----------



## truetink

hhoope01 said:


> Personally, I'd go for the King suite as there is a wall/door separating the "living" area with the pull-out sofa bed and the main bedroom area.  That allows one group to go to bed at a different time than the others without affecting everyone.  Plus the King suite is larger at about 670 sqft vs. the HRH Deluxe room at about 400 sqft.
> 
> But depending on your kids, there is one possible issue.  The door to the hallway is out of the living area. Thus if your kids are sleeping on the pull-out sofa bed and you have the door closed between the two rooms, they could possibly get up unlock the door to the hallway and leave without you knowing.  When the kids were younger, I'd let my wife and the kids sleep on the king-bed and I would sleep on the pull-out sofa bed.  I've never had issues with comfort and slept just fine.  Normally, she would put the kids to sleep in the bed and we would sit in the living area until we were ready for bed.  We could keep the TV and lights on without bothering the kids.


That's great info - thank you for the layout clarification as well.


----------



## Beer Me

Marie72 said:


> I don't suppose anyone has any recent updates to how the refurb to the lobby is going??
> 
> Not much longer for us to go now and I am getting excited, cant wait to stay at RPR, had sent a a couple of emails to them one regarding a menu query and one to make a room request and was impressed with how quickly they replied, bodes well for a good trip.



I was there this weekend 7/12 through 7/14.  It was my first stay at RPR so I can’t speak to any changes, upgrades, etc. I was worried about noise, disruptions in services and other inconveniences from lobby renovations and there was none of that. No noise, mess, walls, scrims or anything. In fact no sign of renovations at all.


----------



## Angeliamc

Hello! I did try to read through to see if this was answered, but if it was I missed it. I bought the UT buy 2 days get 3 days free 2 park tickets. We are staying for the first time at RPR for our first ever HHN (shaking with excitement!) and I was able to add a few days to our trip   I need to upgrade to an annual pass. Can I do this at the resort or do I need to wait to do it at guest services in the parks? Thanks so much!


----------



## damo

Angeliamc said:


> Hello! I did try to read through to see if this was answered, but if it was I missed it. I bought the UT buy 2 days get 3 days free 2 park tickets. We are staying for the first time at RPR for our first ever HHN (shaking with excitement!) and I was able to add a few days to our trip   I need to upgrade to an annual pass. Can I do this at the resort or do I need to wait to do it at guest services in the parks? Thanks so much!



You can do it at the attraction counter at the hotel.


----------



## FoxC63

C&Jx2 said:


> Also I’ll take any and all tips to keep a hotel room organized!



We use over the door organizers as well as closet styles.
*Bathroom Door*
Inside the bathroom we hang this / Opposite side of the door we use this

And inside the closet we use these


Pop up Laundry Bin


We also place one days worth of clothing (top, shorts, socks, under garments) in gallon sized Freezer Ziploc bags or Packing Cubes .  After were done for the night they either go back into the bags or Dirty Laundry Bin.  If we wash our clothes during our trip they go back into the bags. We only wash if it's an extended trip.  Never put dirty clothes in your suit case!!!  If you have grease stains on your clothes it will spread to other clothes and your suit case, plus it's just gross!

I cannot recommend LL Bean Hanging Toiletry Bags enough along with 3m Command Jumbo Utility Hook and replacement strips!!!


I also bring a small bottle of Dawn dish detergent as this is the best for removing grease and other stains.  Plus I use it to wash out our travel mugs.


----------



## Angeliamc

Thanks so much Damo! That's what I was hoping for.


----------



## C&Jx2

FoxC63 said:


> We use over the door organizers as well as closet styles.
> *Bathroom Door*
> Inside the bathroom we hang this / Opposite side of the door we use this
> View attachment 418408
> And inside the closet we use these
> View attachment 418409
> 
> Pop up Laundry Bin
> View attachment 418410
> 
> We also place one days worth of clothing (top, shorts, socks, under garments) in gallon sized Freezer Ziploc bags or Packing Cubes .  After were done for the night they either go back into the bags or Dirty Laundry Bin.  If we wash our clothes during our trip they go back into the bags. We only wash if it's an extended trip.  Never put dirty clothes in your suit case!!!  If you have grease stains on your clothes it will spread to other clothes and your suit case, plus it's just gross!
> 
> I cannot recommend LL Bean Hanging Toiletry Bags enough along with 3m Command Jumbo Utility Hook and replacement strips!!!
> View attachment 418419
> 
> I also bring a small bottle of Dawn dish detergent as this is the best for removing grease and other stains.  Plus I use it to wash out our travel mugs.


Thank you! We do use the pop up hampers, but I like the bag idea... Probably cuts down on the reshuffling and repacking.


----------



## andrniki

I don't know how other people feel, but when I'm checking out my Disboards watched threads, I always save this one for last.  Everyone is so positive and excited on this thread!  It's like coming home.  It's the dessert at the end of my meal.  Thanks everyone!


----------



## Captainkidd76

We're at RPR now for 1st time since refurb. We have a tub/shower combo unfortunately. Have to say, I prefer the old rooms. New decor seems bland and room seems small. Love the grounds of course but we miss Hard Rock. With 4 of us, we're really missing that 40 square feet of more room.


----------



## FoxC63

Heads Up!

Eagle Creek PACK-IT SPECTER TECH CUBE Medium is on sale!
 WAS  $17.95 NOW  $13.46 Choice of three colors


LINK


----------



## schumigirl

andrniki said:


> I don't know how other people feel, but when I'm checking out my Disboards watched threads, I always save this one for last.  Everyone is so positive and excited on this thread!  It's like coming home.  It's the dessert at the end of my meal.  Thanks everyone!



Nice to know you enjoy the thread........yes, it’s a positive thread and full of info from folks.........


----------



## schumigirl

So, Orchids Lounge is now blocked off for a few days and they are serving the morning breakfast offerings downstairs in Jake’s.

Hopefully the new Grab and Go in the area beyond check in desks will be started soon and up and running as soon as possible.


----------



## Esmerelda

Question for schumigirl, if you can answer.  If not, we will just step back adapt and overcome.  My husband has numerous neurological disabilities (thanks to the military ).  His balance is really bad at times.  I would prefer a room with just a shower.  Sometimes, stepping over the edge of a tub, he ends up tripping.  Would this be a request or should I just mention it when we check in. (We are checking in early to get our EP then off to Harry Potter world.).  Thanks for any input.


----------



## macraven

Not many rooms have the tub 

Call at least 6 days prior to your arrival date and request your reservation be noted,
Shower only/ no tub room assignment


----------



## Beachfam

Can you store suitcases under the beds in the two queen rooms?


----------



## schumigirl

Beachfam said:


> Can you store suitcases under the beds in the two queen rooms?



No, unfortunately no storage under the beds.


----------



## Esmerelda

Thanks Macraven, I will put a reminder on my calendar to do just that. I appreciate your quick response.


----------



## mastermind307

We just went to Universal back in June for the first time.  We had 3 day park to park tickets and didn't have any intention of returning, but I had to upgrade my ticket to an annual pass because I booked an APH rate for the hotel.  When I did, I realized it cost nothing to upgrade my ticket because it was the same price as the seasonal annual pass.  So we went ahead and upgraded my husband's and daughter's tickets too.  And now we're coming back Oct. 15-18 over her fall break and I booked us to stay at Royal Pacific.  I had originally booked us to stay here in June, but then an AP rate came out and it was a just a few dollars more for Club Level at Portofino so I switched.  We really liked Portofino, but are excited to stay at Royal Pacific this time.


----------



## schumigirl

mastermind307 said:


> We just went to Universal back in June for the first time.  We had 3 day park to park tickets and didn't have any intention of returning, but I had to upgrade my ticket to an annual pass because I booked an APH rate for the hotel.  When I did, I realized it cost nothing to upgrade my ticket because it was the same price as the seasonal annual pass.  So we went ahead and upgraded my husband's and daughter's tickets too.  And now we're coming back Oct. 15-18 over her fall break and I booked us to stay at Royal Pacific.  I had originally booked us to stay here in June, but then an AP rate came out and it was a just a few dollars more for Club Level at Portofino so I switched.  We really liked Portofino, but are excited to stay at Royal Pacific this time.



Sounds like a good plan!

Hope you enjoy RP as much as you liked PB.


----------



## cfoxga

mastermind307 said:


> We just went to Universal back in June for the first time.  We had 3 day park to park tickets and didn't have any intention of returning, but I had to upgrade my ticket to an annual pass because I booked an APH rate for the hotel.  When I did, I realized it cost nothing to upgrade my ticket because it was the same price as the seasonal annual pass.  So we went ahead and upgraded my husband's and daughter's tickets too.  And now we're coming back Oct. 15-18 over her fall break and I booked us to stay at Royal Pacific.  I had originally booked us to stay here in June, but then an AP rate came out and it was a just a few dollars more for Club Level at Portofino so I switched.  We really liked Portofino, but are excited to stay at Royal Pacific this time.


We did the same thing on our first visit.  The second trip was even better when you don't have to pay for tickets!  We opted not to renew after they expired since we didn't have plans to return.  Two years later, the kids (now 11 and 13) are begging to go back.  So we're going to do APs again (just booked PBH for Nov) and squeeze in a second trip some time next year...


----------



## TommyJK

Does anyone know the cost of Cabana Rentals at the pool?  I know it varies by season (i.e. how busy it is) but does anyone know the general range?  Also I know if you are staying Club Level there is a discount for them.  Does anyone know what % discount Club Level gets on them?

I've tried looking online but can't find a good (i.e. recent) answer to this.


----------



## jack presley

Beachfam said:


> Can you store suitcases under the beds in the two queen rooms?


From memory, I think the beds are solid with no room for cases underneath

EDIT - Sorry, didn't; see other replies.


----------



## Captainkidd76

Does anyone know when the work on the lobby is supposed to be done? Going in September and was hoping to relax at night in the lounge a bit.


----------



## schumigirl

TommyJK said:


> Does anyone know the cost of Cabana Rentals at the pool?  I know it varies by season (i.e. how busy it is) but does anyone know the general range?  Also I know if you are staying Club Level there is a discount for them.  Does anyone know what % discount Club Level gets on them?
> 
> I've tried looking online but can't find a good (i.e. recent) answer to this.



I believe it`s either 20 or 25% discount for Club Level folks. Can`t help with the actual cost. 



Captainkidd76 said:


> Does anyone know when the work on the lobby is supposed to be done? Going in September and was hoping to relax at night in the lounge a bit.



It`s supposed to be complete by end of October. Not sure how on schedule they are right now though...….


----------



## schumigirl

Royal Pacific Orchid Court area blocked off for refurb









Picture from Bioreconstruct


----------



## bellarinah

My family just stayed at Royal Pacific Resort for ten nights in July and we had THE best stay at Universal so far. We are regular Universal Orlando visitors and annual pass holders. We always stay on-site for a week or longer every trip. Our favorite hotel is Hard Rock Hotel but we normally switch it up a bit each time. 

But of all our visits, I have to say that this most recent stay at RPR was by far the best stay, hotel-wise. The housekeepers came to clean the room in the morning. So after we rope dropped each day, we always came back to a clean room at midday. And while we were out to dinner and toured the park at night, they came again to do turn down service, replenish towels, make the bed yet again, and leave some bottled water. This NEVER happened before in any of our previous visits, including club level stays!! I was perfectly impressed!! For clarification, we stayed in a standard room in Tower 2 this time, not club level. 

Has anyone experienced this level of housekeeping before? Is this the new policy? Or have I been getting the shorter end of the stick all these years?


----------



## macraven

Each of my stays at rph I have the same service you mentioned 

I appreciate the staff in housekeeping!

So nice to come back to the room at night after turn down service has been done


----------



## macraven

On your Loews profile, you can list your preferences 

That is when my turn down service started as I checked the box of choices


----------



## FoxC63

macraven said:


> On your Loews profile, you can list your preferences
> 
> That is when my turn down service started as I checked the box of choices



Oh, I didn't notice let alone know it was an option, I'll go check out my profile.  Thanks!


----------



## Marie72

Is the bottled water free at turn down service? We are due to stay at Club Level soon so I know we will get turn down service, thought I had better double check before I end up drinking lots of expensive water!

Looks like the refurb is very unobtrusive, can't wait to see it all.


----------



## schumigirl

Marie72 said:


> Is the bottled water free at turn down service? We are due to stay at Club Level soon so I know we will get turn down service, thought I had better double check before I end up drinking lots of expensive water!
> 
> Looks like the refurb is very unobtrusive, can't wait to see it all.



Yes. It’s the two very small bottles they leave in the room when they come in to do the turndown service. Not the large bottles they have sitting in the room for sale. 

You’ll be able to take some bottles of water from the CL too.


----------



## schumigirl

bellarinah said:


> My family just stayed at Royal Pacific Resort for ten nights in July and we had THE best stay at Universal so far. We are regular Universal Orlando visitors and annual pass holders. We always stay on-site for a week or longer every trip. Our favorite hotel is Hard Rock Hotel but we normally switch it up a bit each time.
> 
> But of all our visits, I have to say that this most recent stay at RPR was by far the best stay, hotel-wise. The housekeepers came to clean the room in the morning. So after we rope dropped each day, we always came back to a clean room at midday. And while we were out to dinner and toured the park at night, they came again to do turn down service, replenish towels, make the bed yet again, and leave some bottled water. This NEVER happened before in any of our previous visits, including club level stays!! I was perfectly impressed!! For clarification, we stayed in a standard room in Tower 2 this time, not club level.
> 
> Has anyone experienced this level of housekeeping before? Is this the new policy? Or have I been getting the shorter end of the stick all these years?



Not everyone gets turndown service. 

We’ve always been lucky enough to receive it and yes, it is a lovely touch.....

I’m so glad to read you had a wonderful stay at RPR.


----------



## Marie72

Thanks Schumigirl, I can get through lots  of water so didn't want any unexpected charges.


----------



## Beer Me

schumigirl said:


> Not everyone gets turndown service.
> 
> We’ve always been lucky enough to receive it and yes, it is a lovely touch.....
> 
> I’m so glad to read you had a wonderful stay at RPR.



We were there a few weeks ago and did not receive turndown service (standard room). I left tips. Oh well. Certainly not a big deal at all but I wonder why the disparity. 

The only water in the room was the $7 bottle of Fiji


----------



## bellarinah

macraven said:


> Each of my stays at rph I have the same service you mentioned
> 
> 
> schumigirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not everyone gets turndown service.
> 
> We’ve always been lucky enough to receive it and yes, it is a lovely touch.....
> 
> I’m so glad to read you had a wonderful stay at RPR.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I appreciate the staff in housekeeping!
> 
> So nice to come back to the room at night after turn down service has been done
Click to expand...

Hmmm, this is really interesting!!! I personally NEVER got turn down service at Universal hotels and I’ve stayed at all three top tier hotels many times over the years, including club level!! I always wondered why they didn’t do turn down service with this price point until this visit. It’s such a treat to come back to a clean room every afternoon and night!

I guess I don’t need to declare my love for Universal hotels. My many stays already say it all. Not to take a shot at Disney, just stating my opinion. Disney really have a long way to go to measure up with Universal hotels. And I’m saying this as a person who actually frequently stay at a Disney hotel (Beach Club I’m coming for you in a week!!)


----------



## bookgirl2632

I booked RPR through Loews’ website back in March for our trip in October.   I was charged for one night at that time.  Now, I can’t find any confirmation of my reservation.  I have the email confirming it and the charge on my credit card, but when I try to find my reservation on Loews’ website, it says there is none.  I’m freaking out here and I can’t call at the moment because I’m at work.  Does anyone have any insight?


----------



## bellarinah

This happened to me. They told me that they just recently updated their website so ALL the reservations that have been made prior the update wouldn’t show up anymore. But they are still valid. If you need to confirm or modify, you just need to call.


----------



## bookgirl2632

bellarinah said:


> This happened to me. They told me that they just recently updated their website so ALL the reservations that have been made prior the update wouldn’t show up anymore. But they are still valid. If you need to confirm or modify, you just need to call.


The reason I noticed was that I just tried to log into Loews and they said I had to change my password.  I tried and a reset wasn’t sent to my email address.  I tried again and nothing.  So then I put in my reservation number and nothing came up.  I don’t need change anything.  I just want to be sure I have a place to stay when I get there!


----------



## C&Jx2

bookgirl2632 said:


> I booked RPR through Loews’ website back in March for our trip in October.   I was charged for one night at that time.  Now, I can’t find any confirmation of my reservation.  I have the email confirming it and the charge on my credit card, but when I try to find my reservation on Loews’ website, it says there is none.  I’m freaking out here and I can’t call at the moment because I’m at work.  Does anyone have any insight?


This happened to me as well. I called and they gave me a confirmation number for the Universal website. So I had one for Loews that worked 50% of the times I tried, and a different one for Universal that worked all of the time.


----------



## bookgirl2632

C&Jx2 said:


> This happened to me as well. I called and they gave me a confirmation number for the Universal website. So I had one for Loews that worked 50% of the times I tried, and a different one for Universal that worked all of the time.


Thanks!  I emailed them, since I’m at work and can’t call.  They got back to me quickly and gave me a new reservation number.  Problem solved!


----------



## FoxC63

I'm not a fan of their site.  I wish I could make an itinerary or at the very least have all the info in one place:  Tickets, photo package, ADR's and resort.


----------



## FoxC63

macraven said:


> On your Loews profile, you can list your preferences
> 
> That is when my turn down service started as I checked the box of choices



I'm logged in Lowes and not seeing it...  Can you take a screen dump?


----------



## greg9x

C&Jx2 said:


> This happened to me as well. I called and they gave me a confirmation number for the Universal website. So I had one for Loews that worked 50% of the times I tried, and a different one for Universal that worked all of the time.


Went through same thing last week... the confirmation # got when called only works on the Universal site, the Loews site doesn't even seem to support the Universal hotels now.  If you click on "Chat with us" none of the Orlando hotels are listed and they will tell you they can't help you and to go to Universal for help.  Seems they have spun off the Orlando resorts off in to a Universal subsidiary.

Just glad reservation is still there, was getting worried for a bit.

Also agree that Universal and Lowes websites are horrible... shouldn't be as hard as it is to get what you need.


----------



## C&Jx2

Yeah we prefer to pay all at once so we’ll be doing packages from now on, and I’m not sorry to be eliminating the Loews middle man.


----------



## macraven

FoxC
I can't get into the website but you are correct, the listed preferences are new to me.
When you check into the hotel, you can make additional requests at that time.


----------



## Sarahbellum

Are we able to have 4 adults stay in one of the king suites (or one of the Jurassic suites)? The website says occupancy is 4 people, but when I change my search parameters to 1 room, 4 adults, I can only select the queen rooms or hospitality suites.


----------



## Candycane83

Club level... how is it? We’re booked for this Christmas- Dec 20-26... was wondering if Club level is worth it. It’s about $200 more per night right now with the SMSM rate though.


----------



## FoxC63

Candycane83 said:


> Club level... how is it? We’re booked for this Christmas- Dec 20-26... was wondering if Club level is worth it. It’s about $200 more per night right now with the SMSM rate though.



I'll know if it's worth it pretty soon.  When I booked about 7/8 months ago I wasn't comparing, I did it out of want.  We wanted Club Level period. It has all the bells and whistles we were looking for and for us that's priceless.  The Express Pass is a bonus.


----------



## Candycane83

FoxC63 said:


> I'll know if it's worth it pretty soon.  When I booked about 7/8 months ago I wasn't comparing, I did it out of want.  We wanted Club Level period. It has all the bells and whistles we were looking for and for us that's priceless.  The Express Pass is a bonus.


Lol during Christmas season the prices are really high so I can’t help comparing and thinking if we will make good use of it! I’d love to know how your stay goes! Hope you have a great trip!


----------



## FoxC63

Candycane83 said:


> Lol during Christmas season the prices are really high so I can’t help comparing and thinking if we will make good use of it! I’d love to know how your stay goes! Hope you have a great trip!



This is our first time at Universal Orlando and staying at a Loews.  Since we're going in late August hot, hot, hot!  I knew we would be taking a break in the afternoon.  Cost wise I'm looking at the food served at Club level.  We won't have to pay for breakfast, we get snacks & beverages in the afternoon which can tie us over to dinner when we return to the parks.  And later in the evening we can dine on desserts & beverages at the resort.  Three people having to pay for that out of pocket, plus dealing with possible lines in the early am, IDK my friend.  Sounds pretty less stressful to me.  How many people are in your party?


----------



## Candycane83

FoxC63 said:


> This is our first time at Universal Orlando and staying at a Loews.  Since we're going in late August hot, hot, hot!  I knew we would be taking a break in the afternoon.  Cost wise I'm looking at the food served at Club level.  We won't have to pay for breakfast, we get snacks & beverages in the afternoon which can tie us over to dinner when we return to the parks.  And later in the evening we can dine on desserts & beverages at the resort.  Three people having to pay for that out of pocket, plus dealing with possible lines in the early am, IDK my friend.  Sounds pretty less stressful to me.  How many people are in your party?


There’s 3 of us, myself DH and DS5. For food
and snacks, i really do want to try things around the parks and city walk which is why I was thinking food might not be that worth it. It is convenient but as an alternative, a refillable mug and popcorn bucket might work too. Plus a grocery delivery of water... Lol! I do drink a lot of tea so that is a lot of visits to Starbucks. Haha I’m rambling now and trying to justify this to myself.


----------



## FoxC63

Candycane83 said:


> There’s 3 of us, myself DH and DS5. For food
> and snacks, i really do want to try things around the parks and city walk which is why I was thinking food might not be that worth it. It is convenient but as an alternative, a refillable mug and popcorn bucket might work too. Plus a grocery delivery of water... Lol! I do drink a lot of tea so that is a lot of visits to Starbucks. Haha I’m rambling now and trying to justify this to myself.


A 5 year old.  No I would say it's not worth it.  My son is 16 and can eat a lot of food.  Breakfast is a must for DH & DS as they take medication.  I'd go for just the room.  You still get EP with it and that's a good savings.


----------



## Candycane83

FoxC63 said:


> A 5 year old.  No I would say it's not worth it.  My son is 16 and can eat a lot of food.  Breakfast is a must for DH & DS as they take medication.  I'd go for just the room.  You still get EP with it and that's a good savings.


Thanks! True and I’m a lightweight on food too. We do need breakfast but there’s Cinnabon and Starbucks I guess   Hope you do report back in your stay! Enjoy your trip!


----------



## ImarriedGrumpy

We're booked to stay here for our first visit to Universal Orlando in June 2020, and we're wondering if anyone has ever had 5 people on their reservation and then NOT been able to rent a rollaway bed. I see that they are not guaranteed, and we are 3 adults with a 12 yr old and a 14 yr old at time of travel, and will most definitely need that extra bed in our room.  
Also, is there a fee for package delivery to RPR?  If we place an order on Amazon, for example, to have shipped to the resort and held for us until we check in, is that possible and do they have a fee for holding it?
Thanks!


----------



## schumigirl

Candycane83 said:


> There’s 3 of us, myself DH and DS5. For food
> and snacks, i really do want to try things around the parks and city walk which is why I was thinking food might not be that worth it. It is convenient but as an alternative, a refillable mug and popcorn bucket might work too. Plus a grocery delivery of water... Lol! I do drink a lot of tea so that is a lot of visits to Starbucks. Haha I’m rambling now and trying to justify this to myself.



Value to Club Level is certainly a personal thing. Some value it some don’t.

We stay Club Level, and the food is very good.....you have one hot choice every evening along with a different salad every night, assorted cheeses and crackers, crudités and various dips. We don’t use the lounge as dinner  the way some do, but, we have been known to enjoy a little taste with a glass of wine before we head out later for dinner.......would that work for you as a family?

Breakfast is fabulous for us......they have so much choice and we’re not huge breakfast eaters usually. As our trips are for a longer period, we are staying for a month coming up in September, and as we have been so often, we don’t have to bash the parks so we enjoy coming back to the lounge and relaxing. But, you need to think would you want to leave the parks around 4 or 5pm every day just for food.

The midday snacks are better than they were, pictures are in the first few posts of this thread along with CL pictures if you haven’t seen them yet, but again, not sure you’d leave the parks to enjoy them. If you were having a day by the pool you could certainly pop up and get some light snacks.

Dessert hour is nice, but we never seem to make it for that as we’re usually out and about. They have trays of cookies and one or two trays of mini desserts like cheesecake.

Teas, coffee and soft drinks are out all day for you to help yourself.

The folks who work in the lounge are the best! They offer full concierge service up there, so you don’t need to go to the concierge desk in the lobby....they’ll do everything you need whether it be reservations or anything else.

You can take water or coke products with you for your day in the park which is nice too.

I’m sure you would enjoy it if you did do Club Lounge, they really do look after you in there.


----------



## schumigirl

ImarriedGrumpy said:


> We're booked to stay here for our first visit to Universal Orlando in June 2020, and we're wondering if anyone has ever had 5 people on their reservation and then NOT been able to rent a rollaway bed. I see that they are not guaranteed, and we are 3 adults with a 12 yr old and a 14 yr old at time of travel, and will most definitely need that extra bed in our room.
> Also, is there a fee for package delivery to RPR?  If we place an order on Amazon, for example, to have shipped to the resort and held for us until we check in, is that possible and do they have a fee for holding it?
> Thanks!



Haven’t heard of anyone not getting a rollaway, just have it noted on your reservation, it should be fine. 

Yes, there is a charge for parcel to be shipped. It’s not a lot though.


----------



## schumigirl

FoxC63 said:


> I'll know if it's worth it pretty soon.  When I booked about 7/8 months ago I wasn't comparing, I did it out of want.  We wanted Club Level period. It has all the bells and whistles we were looking for and for us that's priceless.  The Express Pass is a bonus.



I really, really hope you love your stay at RPR!!! 

I know I’m a little biased....... but it is a fabulous hotel and the folks that work there are the best.


----------



## Candycane83

schumigirl said:


> Value to Club Level is certainly a personal thing. Some value it some don’t.
> 
> We stay Club Level, and the food is very good.....you have one hot choice every evening along with a different salad every night, assorted cheeses and crackers, crudités and various dips. We don’t use the lounge as dinner  the way some do, but, we have been known to enjoy a little taste with a glass of wine before we head out later for dinner.......would that work for you as a family?
> 
> Breakfast is fabulous for us......they have so much choice and we’re not huge breakfast eaters usually. As our trips are for a longer period, we are staying for a month coming up in September, and as we have been so often, we don’t have to bash the parks so we enjoy coming back to the lounge and relaxing. But, you need to think would you want to leave the parks around 4 or 5pm every day just for food.
> 
> The midday snacks are better than they were, pictures are in the first few posts of this thread along with CL pictures if you haven’t seen them yet, but again, not sure you’d leave the parks to enjoy them. If you were having a day by the pool you could certainly pop up and get some light snacks.
> 
> Dessert hour is nice, but we never seem to make it for that as we’re usually out and about. They have trays of cookies and one or two trays of mini desserts like cheesecake.
> 
> Teas, coffee and soft drinks are out all day for you to help yourself.
> 
> The folks who work in the lounge are the best! They offer full concierge service up there, so you don’t need to go to the concierge desk in the lobby....they’ll do everything you need whether it be reservations or anything else.
> 
> You can take water or coke products with you for your day in the park which is nice too.
> 
> I’m sure you would enjoy it if you did do Club Lounge, they really do look after you in there.


Thanks @schumigirl! I think this makes a lot of sense and I’m not sure. We have never done club level before and I think we would like it but during the busiest time of the year, it might really go both ways. It might work out really great or it might just not work at all. Does that make sense? Im sure it crowded so I’m not sure we would choose to relax more and head back hotel as a result or not.  For our last WDW trip, we came back to our room some days only and for a short time only. Hmm... I guess I’ll mull over it some more.


----------



## FoxC63

schumigirl said:


> I really, really hope you love your stay at RPR!!!
> 
> I know I’m a little biased....... but it is a fabulous hotel and the folks that work there are the best.



We leave August 27th!  Woo Hoo!


----------



## gwoodsy

Any update on the remodeling?  We arrive Sunday.


----------



## Tina Barnett

Does anyone know if they are going to have discounted rates for Florida residents for October? The current discount is only till Sept. 26th.


----------



## FoxC63

This is a bit frustrating, sometimes I get email notifications and sometimes I don't and it's not just with this thread.  I've read others have had the same issue but I'm staying on top as I don't want to miss anything here!

I LOVE how organized and thorough this thread is.  @schumigirl and to those aiding, THANK YOU so much!


----------



## greg9x

Here now after a bad day of travel... Only seen a bit of the resort and it looks nice... But am VERY annoyed at the level of noise from the hallway.. people talking in normal voice levels is loud in the room, much less when kids are talking at higher levels. Everything echoes.  Someone just knocked lightly on a door down a few rooms and would think they were knocking on our door. .  Going to have to blast some white noise to drown out the sounds so can sleep !   Going to be a very long week... Maybe a mistake to stay here ?
This is a 'deluxe' resort.. Would expect better sound insulation !

Won't get in to waiting 20 minutes to be waited on for food at the pool bar....


----------



## FoxC63

greg9x said:


> Here now after a bad day of travel... Only seen a bit of the resort and it looks nice... But am VERY annoyed at the level of noise from the hallway.. people talking in normal voice levels is loud in the room, much less when kids are talking at higher levels. Everything echoes.  Someone just knocked lightly on a door down a few rooms and would think they were knocking on our door. .  Going to have to blast some white noise to drown out the sounds so can sleep !   Going to be a very long week... Maybe a mistake to stay here ?
> This is a 'deluxe' resort.. Would expect better sound insulation !
> 
> Won't get in to waiting 20 minutes to be waited on for food at the pool bar....


Ask to switch rooms?


----------



## greg9x

FoxC63 said:


> Ask to switch rooms?


It is sold out, would be nowhere to go.  Are there different levels of sound proofing in other rooms ?

It's not like it's a noisy area like near heavy traffic area.. if that was case would be even worse.


----------



## Minkishly

I'm at Royal Pacific right now and found out from the concierge that they will not receive Amazon Prime Now deliveries on our behalf. We have to be at the lobby to personally receive the package; which is tricky because we didn't purchase a US sim card so the only way for the driver to contact us is to call the hotel and have them transfer the line to our room. Also, this means that anyone trying to get groceries sent in advance wouldn't really be able to get this done.

Is this a new change? I could have sworn that I read that they could receive our packages with a holding fee, which I was prepared to pay. Somewhat annoyed right now, because I don't want to pay inflated prices for drinking water. I kinda wish I was back in Pop Century. Our amazon prime delivery there was as smooth as butter.


ETA:

And I agree with @greg9x , the soundproofing really is quite dismal. The walls are as thin as those at Pop Century. Yesterday, we attempted to have an afternoon nap after checking in and couldn't sleep because we could hear *everything* housekeeping was doing / saying. 

The resort is lovely and I love the close proximity to the parks + unlimited Express passes. But I've gotta admit; I'm a little disappointed, and will probably try Hard Rock or Portofino Bay next time.


----------



## schumigirl

Minkishly said:


> I'm at Royal Pacific right now and found out from the concierge that they will not receive Amazon Prime Now deliveries on our behalf. We have to be at the lobby to personally receive the package; which is tricky because we didn't purchase a US sim card so the only way for the driver to contact us is to call the hotel and have them transfer the line to our room. Also, this means that anyone trying to get groceries sent in advance wouldn't really be able to get this done.
> 
> Is this a new change? I could have sworn that I read that they could receive our packages with a holding fee, which I was prepared to pay. Somewhat annoyed right now, because I don't want to pay inflated prices for drinking water. I kinda wish I was back in Pop Century. Our amazon prime delivery there was as smooth as butter.
> 
> 
> ETA:
> 
> And I agree with @greg9x , the soundproofing really is quite dismal. The walls are as thin as those at Pop Century. Yesterday, we attempted to have an afternoon nap after checking in and couldn't sleep because we could hear *everything* housekeeping was doing / saying.
> 
> The resort is lovely and I love the close proximity to the parks + unlimited Express passes. But I've gotta admit; I'm a little disappointed, and will probably try Hard Rock or Portofino Bay next time.



Regular non perishable packages are delivered to the business centre and there is a charge for them. 

No idea about food deliveries as we’ve never used anything like that.


----------



## greg9x

Minkishly said:


> ETA:
> 
> And I agree with @greg9x , the soundproofing really is quite dismal. The walls are as thin as those at Pop Century. Yesterday, we attempted to have an afternoon nap after checking in and couldn't sleep because we could hear *everything* housekeeping was doing / saying.



Yes, same with us getting a nap today... Everything house keeping put on and off the cart could hear, plus of course they have to knock on every door. Along with everyone else talking in the hall way.

Assume everything is so loud because there's no usual room air conditioners, etc running to make background noise, along with the tile entry floors today don't deaden any of the sound ...  Have stayed Pop Century also, and found noise level there much more tolerable, as long as neighbors are not loud... The outside doors there don't trap noise like the hallways here do.

Also odd with house keeping.. They had serviced the room when we came back early afternoon, however had obviously not vacuumed as some sand that came out of shoes from Volcano Bay was still there.. But in the middle of our nap they knocked (honestly couldn't tell that it was our door, as they been knocking on doors all day and it was same loudness) and opened door to come in again... Saw my son and said sorry and closed door...Don't know if they were coming back to vacuum hours later or why they were coming back.

Another knock... The water taxi line is frequently full (backed up past security).. As in your not going to get on the boat coming and will have to wait for next one after that.  Been walking more than taking boat, and we get to City Walk around same time as first boat, so would still be standing around if stayed at dock.

A positive... The staff has all been very nice and helpful


----------



## patster734

Anyone know when Islands Dining room started selling unlimited mimosas for $12 during breakfast?  Have they always had that or is that a recent offering?  That was a nice treat.  Do the other Universal hotels offer it?


----------



## schumigirl

patster734 said:


> Anyone know when Islands Dining room started selling unlimited mimosas for $12 during breakfast?  Have they always had that or is that a recent offering?  That was a nice treat.  Do the other Universal hotels offer it?



It’s been a long time since we had breakfast in Islands but they didn’t have that offer on then.......I’d have taken advantage of that I think   

Sapphire buffet breakfast did have “something” about a cocktail, but as we were driving that day we didn’t really look at it.


----------



## OOMHS

They were doing it when we were there in March. Bottomless mimosas or bloody marys. We only did it one day because I definitely can't handle drinking in the morning and then riding rides too much!


----------



## OOMHS

Sarahbellum said:


> Are we able to have 4 adults stay in one of the king suites (or one of the Jurassic suites)? The website says occupancy is 4 people, but when I change my search parameters to 1 room, 4 adults, I can only select the queen rooms or hospitality suites.



I called today to ask if 4 adults could be in the Despicable Me suites and was told no, max occupancy is 5 people (for that one) but can only have a max of 2 adults. I'm assuming it's the same for the Jurassic Park suites since I got the same results with the online search parameters. Really bums me out, I super want to stay in the DM rooms, and 2 of our 4 adults are small people who would enjoy the twin beds, and it's cheaper to book the DM suite over booking 2 separate rooms and WAY cheaper than a 2 room suite. Le Sigh. Oh well.


----------



## schumigirl

OOMHS said:


> They were doing it when we were there in March. Bottomless mimosas or bloody marys. We only did it one day because I definitely can't handle drinking in the morning and then riding rides too much!



Lol.....not the best idea really........no, drinking that early and going to the parks may not be the best idea.......


----------



## patster734

Last weekend, we tried taking the inside path from Royal Pacific to Sapphire Falls.  We couldn’t find it and still ended up outside.  Once outside, we saw the bridge between the two hotels.  Seems like a longer way than just taking the path along the waterway, which we took back after leaving Strong Water Tavern.


----------



## patster734

schumigirl said:


> Lol.....not the best idea really........no, drinking that early and going to the parks may not be the best idea.......



We learned that the hard way this past Saturday.  Yet, I’m sure I’ll do it again on a future trip.


----------



## Marie72

We are here now after enjoying a week at Disney and love it, so pleased we decided to go for club level food is plenty enough to keep us going most of the day.
We did not get a brilliant view but we are on a quiet corridor and only about 6 rooms away from the lounge.
We are loving the express pass and after 1 day can definitely see us returning.


----------



## cookiecar

OOMHS said:


> I called today to ask if 4 adults could be in the Despicable Me suites and was told no, max occupancy is 5 people (for that one) but can only have a max of 2 adults. I'm assuming it's the same for the Jurassic Park suites since I got the same results with the online search parameters. Really bums me out, I super want to stay in the DM rooms, and 2 of our 4 adults are small people who would enjoy the twin beds, and it's cheaper to book the DM suite over booking 2 separate rooms and WAY cheaper than a 2 room suite. Le Sigh. Oh well.



We are traveling next week and an annual passholder discount showed up for the Jurassic Park suite. My DH and I are taking our son and his friend for their 21st birthdays so definitely 4 adults. The suite didn't show up when I searched for 4 adults so I called just now and they let me book it for 3 adults, but I will need to pay for the 4th adult when I arrive. They did call the hotel and confirm this was ok. It works out great for us because now we have separate rooms and they have separate beds without a rollaway. It did sound like this might not work for all the kid suites because some of the twin beds might not accommodate adults as easily. But it looks like the Jurassic Park beds would be fine.


----------



## schumigirl

patster734 said:


> Last weekend, we tried taking the inside path from Royal Pacific to Sapphire Falls.  We couldn’t find it and still ended up outside.  Once outside, we saw the bridge between the two hotels.  Seems like a longer way than just taking the path along the waterway, which we took back after leaving Strong Water Tavern.



Shame you couldn't find it......It does look like it could be longer, but it takes you straight into Sapphire Lobby......the constant air conditioning makes it worth it if it did take longer!!! Doesn't take long at all. And we don't walk that fast when we`re mooching from one to the other. From Strongwater yes, it’s probably easier to cut down and round the water walkway back to RP. 

You just have to keep following the corridor when you think you can`t go any further.....then you see the escalators to take you up a level......cross the bridge then up another level....and you keep walking......sounds easy but a few folks have said they gave up.....lol.....we just enjoy that walk a lot.


----------



## schumigirl

Marie72 said:


> We are here now after enjoying a week at Disney and love it, so pleased we decided to go for club level food is plenty enough to keep us going most of the day.
> We did not get a brilliant view but we are on a quiet corridor and only about 6 rooms away from the lounge.
> We are loving the express pass and after 1 day can definitely see us returning.



Glad to hear you`re having such a lovely time......


----------



## OOMHS

cookiecar said:


> We are traveling next week and an annual passholder discount showed up for the Jurassic Park suite. My DH and I are taking our son and his friend for their 21st birthdays so definitely 4 adults. The suite didn't show up when I searched for 4 adults so I called just now and they let me book it for 3 adults, but I will need to pay for the 4th adult when I arrive. They did call the hotel and confirm this was ok. It works out great for us because now we have separate rooms and they have separate beds without a rollaway. It did sound like this might not work for all the kid suites because some of the twin beds might not accommodate adults as easily. But it looks like the Jurassic Park beds would be fine.



Thank you for this information! I will call directly!


----------



## mastermind307

We are booked to stay here Oct. 15-18, but now I'm not sure I made the right decision.  We stayed at Portofino in June and loved it.  I booked Royal Pacific because it was the cheaper of the 3 hotels that includes express pass.  But now I keep hearing how noisy it is and how the walls are super thin and everything in the hall can be heard in the room.  Is this accurate?  Are there any areas that are quieter than others?  We prefer a quiet area even if we have to walk to further for things.  Please tell me we'll enjoy Royal Pacific as much as we did Portofino.


----------



## Iralyn

mastermind307 said:


> We are booked to stay here Oct. 15-18, but now I'm not sure I made the right decision.  We stayed at Portofino in June and loved it.  I booked Royal Pacific because it was the cheaper of the 3 hotels that includes express pass.  But now I keep hearing how noisy it is and how the walls are super thin and everything in the hall can be heard in the room.  Is this accurate?  Are there any areas that are quieter than others?  We prefer a quiet area even if we have to walk to further for things.  Please tell me we'll enjoy Royal Pacific as much as we did Portofino.



We were only there one night but had absolutely no issues with noise (unlike at Pop Century where we had a convenient location but it was noisy!).


----------



## schumigirl

mastermind307 said:


> We are booked to stay here Oct. 15-18, but now I'm not sure I made the right decision.  We stayed at Portofino in June and loved it.  I booked Royal Pacific because it was the cheaper of the 3 hotels that includes express pass.  But now I keep hearing how noisy it is and how the walls are super thin and everything in the hall can be heard in the room.  Is this accurate?  Are there any areas that are quieter than others?  We prefer a quiet area even if we have to walk to further for things.  Please tell me we'll enjoy Royal Pacific as much as we did Portofino.



We stay a lot of nights every year at this hotel and yes, at times if people are inconsiderate, you can hear them,......but no worse than any other hotel if they’re being loud. 

We once popped our heads out the door and told some kids to quit screaming.......it was 6.15 and the parents had put them out to let them run off their energy!!! Seriously......I was not a pretty sight and let the parents know as they appeared it wasn’t a good idea to let them do that! A few others came out too.......but that’s an extreme.......I hate noisy folks like that and we haven’t had any experience there to put us off. 

I’ve been in rooms at both HRH and PBH just to look around, and the noise levels weren’t any different from what I could tell.....and I have ears like a bat!! 

Although nothing could be worse for us than POFQ.....my goodness you could hear a whisper through those walls. 

If you are worried, ask for a room at the very end of the corridors.....you get less traffic and no one should pass your door except for the people opposite. 

If there is excessive noise from rooms around you, call the desk and they will send up security if it is extreme. 

Hope you have a lovely trip.


----------



## mastermind307

Iralyn said:


> We were only there one night but had absolutely no issues with noise (unlike at Pop Century where we had a convenient location but it was noisy!).





schumigirl said:


> We stay a lot of nights every year at this hotel and yes, at times if people are inconsiderate, you can hear them,......but no worse than any other hotel if they’re being loud.
> 
> We once popped our heads out the door and told some kids to quit screaming.......it was 6.15 and the parents had put them out to let them run off their energy!!! Seriously......I was not a pretty sight and let the parents know as they appeared it wasn’t a good idea to let them do that! A few others came out too.......but that’s an extreme.......I hate noisy folks like that and we haven’t had any experience there to put us off.
> 
> I’ve been in rooms at both HRH and PBH just to look around, and the noise levels weren’t any different from what I could tell.....and I have ears like a bat!!
> 
> Although nothing could be worse for us than POFQ.....my goodness you could hear a whisper through those walls.
> 
> If you are worried, ask for a room at the very end of the corridors.....you get less traffic and no one should pass your door except for the people opposite.
> 
> If there is excessive noise from rooms around you, call the desk and they will send up security if it is extreme.
> 
> Hope you have a lovely trip.



Thank you both for easing my mind.  I'm sure it'll be fine, we are early to bed and early to rise as it's our normal routine and will probably be going to bed earlier than most people.  Is it best to call and request a quieter area, like the end of a hall?


----------



## schumigirl

mastermind307 said:


> Thank you both for easing my mind.  I'm sure it'll be fine, we are early to bed and early to rise as it's our normal routine and will probably be going to bed earlier than most people.  Is it best to call and request a quieter area, like the end of a hall?



Yes, you can call them and have that request added to your reservation.


----------



## patster734

mastermind307 said:


> Thank you both for easing my mind.  I'm sure it'll be fine, we are early to bed and early to rise as it's our normal routine and will probably be going to bed earlier than most people.  Is it best to call and request a quieter area, like the end of a hall?



Not sure what category you are booked in, but we were in a standard room, 2 queen room for 4 adults.  We received room 1233 which was the end of a hallway of tower 1, on floor 2.  We had a good view of the hotel boats cruising through the river on their way to and from Citywalk.  Because we were next to the stairs, I used them a couple of times to get to the walkway to Citywalk.  Never noticed any noise, but then the only people would have been housekeeping or people using the stairs.


----------



## Tina Barnett

I’m getting ready to book a standard queen room but the universal site only shows suites available. The regular Loews site is showing the standard rooms still available. Does Loew’s hold back rooms from universal? Am I ok to book thru Loews directly?


----------



## schumigirl

Tina Barnett said:


> I’m getting ready to book a standard queen room but the universal site only shows suites available. The regular Loews site is showing the standard rooms still available. Does Loew’s hold back rooms from universal? Am I ok to book thru Loews directly?



You’ll be fine booking through Loews


----------



## FoxC63

Wow is this resort is AMAZING!  We arrived yesterday, Aug 27th to lite rain by the time we were checked in the weather cleared.  Love Club Level!  So happy with food selection.  We updated our park tickets to AP's $500 for the three of us which is an overall savings of over $400.


----------



## C&Jx2

FoxC63 said:


> Wow is this resort is AMAZING!  We arrived yesterday, Aug 27th to lite rain by the time we were checked in the weather cleared.  Love Club Level!  So happy with food selection.  We updated our park tickets to AP's $500 for the three of us which is an overall savings of over $400.


Can you please post menus and or pics of the club level offerings??? (No rush) They hard to come by!

Have a great time!


----------



## schumigirl

FoxC63 said:


> Wow is this resort is AMAZING!  We arrived yesterday, Aug 27th to lite rain by the time we were checked in the weather cleared.  Love Club Level!  So happy with food selection.  We updated our park tickets to AP's $500 for the three of us which is an overall savings of over $400.



Glad to hear you’re having such a good time!!! Congrats on the AP!

Enjoy the rest of your trip........


----------



## FoxC63

View at night from Tower 3, 7th floor:




In the day time it's like a swamp and parking lots so no bragging rights there! Lol! 

One thing to note I believe the water here is "soft water treated" so when taking a shower it feels like you still have soap everywhere on your body even though you don't.  We had the same system in our house in Colorado but not in our home in Michigan so we're use to it. 

Love the full size blow dryer and light up magnifying mirror, wish Disney would get on board!


----------



## FoxC63

C&Jx2 said:


> Can you please post menus and or pics of the club level offerings??? (No rush) They hard to come by! Have a great time!


Aug 28th Menu


Aug 29th Menu


Please note I will not be posting images that @schumigirl has already posted.  This is a very well maintained thread and everything can be seen and found on the main pages of this thread so if you need any info go there first and ask questions later! 

@schumigirl if there is anything you need me to take a photo of please feel free to PM me and I'll send you a zip file!  So grateful to you!


----------



## schumigirl

FoxC63 said:


> View at night from Tower 3, 7th floor:
> View attachment 430682
> 
> View attachment 430683
> 
> In the day time it's like a swamp and parking lots so no bragging rights there! Lol!
> 
> One thing to note I believe the water here is "soft water treated" so when taking a shower it feels like you still have soap everywhere on your body even though you don't.  We had the same system in our house in Colorado but not in our home in Michigan so we're use to it.
> 
> Love the full size blow dryer and light up magnifying mirror, wish Disney would get on board!





FoxC63 said:


> Aug 28th Menu
> View attachment 430690
> 
> Aug 29th Menu
> View attachment 430687
> 
> Please note I will not be posting images that @schumigirl has already posted.  This is a very well maintained thread and everything can be seen and found on the main pages of this thread so if you need any info go there first and ask questions later!
> 
> @schumigirl if there is anything you need me to take a photo of please feel free to PM me and I'll send you a zip file!  So grateful to you!



Oh I’m right there with you seeing that nighttime view!! I’m so glad you love it there!!

And thank you


----------



## FoxC63

Ooooh, it's snack time!


----------



## patster734

FoxC63 said:


> One thing to note I believe the water here is "soft water treated" so when taking a shower it feels like you still have soap everywhere on your body even though you don't.  We had the same system in our house in Colorado but not in our home in Michigan so we're use to it.



Ha!  I didn’t notice this in the shower but I did when washing my hands.


----------



## mastermind307

My in-laws have decided to join us for our trip in October.  Unfortunately , they were only able to book 2 of the 3 nights.  We're hoping the 3rd night opens up.  What are the odds of that happening?  Wondering if they should go ahead and book a room at another hotel that does have availability and then cancel it if a room opens up at here.  
Also if I call will they be able to link our reservations together so we can hopefully be close to one another.  I was going to call and ask, but then with Dorian, I figured the phone lines might be busy with people calling so I thought I'd ask on here and call after everything settles down.


----------



## C&Jx2

Thanks Fox! And yes, she does an excellent job keeping us informed! I’m more of less looking for what they’ve been recently offering. I don’t even necessarily need photos if you just share what they have


----------



## FoxC63

C&Jx2 said:


> Thanks Fox! And yes, she does an excellent job keeping us informed! I’m more of less looking for what they’ve been recently offering. I don’t even necessarily need photos if you just share what they have


I was referring to photos of rooms, coffee maker etc.  Its covered.  Menus change and its nice to see what's going to be served.  The one thing I've noticed the meal is rice based.  Yesterday we had pulled pork and rice pilaf, today we had seafood mixed with rice.  Guess what they'll serve tomorrow!  Lol!  The workers there, so amazing.  

How do you give a shout out to them?  With Dinsey you can tweet.  Not sure how to give kudos here.


----------



## FoxC63

And with the storm we might be heading back on Sunday instead of moving over to WDW.  We're suppose to be there Sept 1-4 at WL.


----------



## FoxC63

Yep, we're flying out on Sunday.  Delta was great too, no additional fees.


----------



## schumigirl

FoxC63 said:


> I was referring to photos of rooms, coffee maker etc.  Its covered.  Menus change and its nice to see what's going to be served.  The one thing I've noticed the meal is rice based.  Yesterday we had pulled pork and rice pilaf, today we had seafood mixed with rice.  Guess what they'll serve tomorrow!  Lol!  The workers there, so amazing.
> 
> How do you give a shout out to them?  With Dinsey you can tweet.  Not sure how to give kudos here.



Most people get a guest satisfaction survey when you leave or get home. Fill it in and mention any names you know.....they very much appreciate that. And Trip Advisor if you do that too.


----------



## maragib

I have been deciding between PBR and RPR - when I priced it today the price at RPR dropped from $284 to $189... trip is in 25 days, I booked right away - Should I keep checking back? Do you imagine they might keep dropping?


----------



## schumigirl

maragib said:


> I have been deciding between PBR and RPR - when I priced it today the price at RPR dropped from $284 to $189... trip is in 25 days, I booked right away - Should I keep checking back? Do you imagine they might keep dropping?



I`d book it now. 

HHN is in full flow then, prices do go up for the weekends.....so if it`s a price you like, then grab it. But do keep checking.....if your dates include midweek they can go down, but $189 is a good price!


----------



## FoxC63

At the airport now


----------



## schumigirl

FoxC63 said:


> At the airport now



Awww......have a safe flight home and glad you had such an amazing time on vacation


----------



## ADisnerdsLifeForMe

Anyone know what the cost is for cabanas?


----------



## macraven

FoxC63 said:


> At the airport now


You are home now and probably asleep in your own bed 

Bet your trip was so great that you are mentally planning on another one in the future!


----------



## FoxC63

macraven said:


> You are home now and probably asleep in your own bed
> 
> Bet your trip was so great that you are mentally planning on another one in the future!



You got that right!


----------



## macraven

mastermind307 said:


> My in-laws have decided to join us for our trip in October.  Unfortunately , they were only able to book 2 of the 3 nights.  We're hoping the 3rd night opens up.  What are the odds of that happening?  Wondering if they should go ahead and book a room at another hotel that does have availability and then cancel it if a room opens up at here.
> Also if I call will they be able to link our reservations together so we can hopefully be close to one another.  I was going to call and ask, but then with Dorian, I figured the phone lines might be busy with people calling so I thought I'd ask on here and call after everything settles down.


Have them book a room now for the third night so they have a place to stay 
Call the hotel in the morning and ask how likely they can add a third night 

If  you are going on a weekend in October, some dates are booked up due to hhn happening 

If it is a couples trip and no kids, worse case would be have them stay in your room with you for night 3

Might be tight but maybe it would work if no rooms are available for them 

If they are in the same hotel as you,, call reservations and ask to have your and their rooms be near each other 
Don’t wait until you are checking in to do that as the room scheduler sets up room assignments about 5 or 4 day out from your arrival date


----------



## Esmerelda

Does anyone know how much of a credit card hold they put on your card?  We are only there for one night but we are going onto Fort Lauderdale for a few days and I’m sure that hotel will do the same.  We do not plan on charging anything to our room at RPR.  Thank you.


----------



## blondie511

I have a quick question that I am sure was answered somewhere on this post:  if I have a reservation at Royal Pacific the same week as my parents, who do I contact that our rooms are as close as possible?  If it makes any difference, she booked directly through Universal and I booked through hotels.com.  Also, when do I make such a request?  Thanks in advance.  Reading here makes my day!


----------



## macraven

Esmeralda, Quite a few years back,  I had a $200 as that was the rate cost per night for my room

I signed a form to decline room charges when I checked in to the hotel 

Since you have a one night stay only, that probably has already been charged to your cc 
One night charge is done when you book


----------



## macraven

blondie511 said:


> I have a quick question that I am sure was answered somewhere on this post:  if I have a reservation at Royal Pacific the same week as my parents, who do I contact that our rooms are as close as possible?  If it makes any difference, she booked directly through Universal and I booked through hotels.com.  Also, when do I make such a request?  Thanks in advance.  Reading here makes my day!



Call the hotel and have it noted on your reservation you want to be close to your family’s room 
The room scheduler will try to honor your request 
Room assignments are set up about 4-5 days out from arrival dates 

Since you did not book direct but with a 3rd party vendor, not sure if that would make a difference 
At one time years back, only the holder of the reservation could amend and make requests prior to arrival 
Your reservation is held by hotels.com

Policies change at times so I don’t know if the same practice I listed is still valid.

Call to find out


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

ADisnerdsLifeForMe said:


> Anyone know what the cost is for cabanas?




Not sure what they are at RP, thought I’d mention I just called SF last week and the price for a full day Premium is only $100 and non premium which is not close to the pool is $75 full day for later in September. It depends on time of year also the prices could be significantly higher.

If you call concierge they can give you a price for your exact date and availability.


----------



## schumigirl

DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Not sure what they are at RP, thought I’d mention I just called SF last week and the price for a full day Premium is only $100 and non premium which is not close to the pool is $75 full day for later in September. It depends on time of year also the prices could be significantly higher.
> 
> If you call concierge they can give you a price for your exact date and availability.



I “think” they were more expensive at RP. Someone mentioned around the $200 mark. You do get a discount if you are Club Level


----------



## Esmerelda

macraven said:


> Esmeralda, Quite a few years back,  I had a $200 as that was the rate cost per night for my room
> 
> I signed a form to decline room charges when I checked in to the hotel
> 
> Since you have a one night stay only, that probably has already been charged to your cc
> One night charge is done when you book



Thanks Macraven, yes I had to pay for our one night way back when it was booked.  I appreciate your quick response. We are at 9 days until we arrive. We could NOT be more excited.


----------



## mastermind307

macraven said:


> Have them book a room now for the third night so they have a place to stay
> Call the hotel in the morning and ask how likely they can add a third night
> 
> If  you are going on a weekend in October, some dates are booked up due to hhn happening
> 
> If it is a couples trip and no kids, worse case would be have them stay in your room with you for night 3
> 
> Might be tight but maybe it would work if no rooms are available for them
> 
> If they are in the same hotel as you,, call reservations and ask to have your and their rooms be near each other
> Don’t wait until you are checking in to do that as the room scheduler sets up room assignments about 5 or 4 day out from your arrival date



We went ahead and booked them a room at Cabana Bay so they'll at least have a room.  I figure they can put their luggage in our room and they can check out before going to the parks.  They'll have a car so it shouldn't be too much of an issue to move over to Cabana Bay later that day.  

I had thought about sharing our room for the last night, but I think having 5 in the room would be a tight fit.  Plus we'd have to get a roll away and that's not guaranteed.  I keep checking to see if a room opens up.   

I plan to call and have them link our reservations and make a request for the rooms to be close to each other.


----------



## Mrsjvb

Any UTD info on the lobby renovations?  Leaving tomorrow for a 5 day stay club level.  Was wondering if Or hid was still closed


----------



## macraven

Last I read renovations could be completed later October
I assume somethings in the lobby will have been completed this month

No negative reports from any postings or disruptions about the lobby yet during this renovation


----------



## schumigirl

Mrsjvb said:


> Any UTD info on the lobby renovations?  Leaving tomorrow for a 5 day stay club level.  Was wondering if Or hid was still closed



Orchid is still closed and due to reopen mid October. 

Meantime you can still enjoy Orchids Sushi in the private room off of Islands Restaurants. That was where the Club Lounge was relocated when it was being refurbed.


----------



## FoxC63

Mrsjvb said:


> Any UTD info on the lobby renovations?  Leaving tomorrow for a 5 day stay club level.  Was wondering if Or hid was still closed



Just popping into say we got back on Sept 1st.  We were in CL, Tower 3, 7th floor and never felt any impact on the renovations nor was it noticeable.  We walked through the lobby everyday.  Have a great trip!  °O°


----------



## kat_lh

We booked a (20 day) last minute trip to universal for a surprise birthday trip and are staying at the RP - so excited!


----------



## macraven

kat_lh said:


> We booked a (20 day) last minute trip to universal for a surprise birthday trip and are staying at the RP - so excited!



WOOT !!


----------



## Carol unsworth

Been on the DIS boards a few years and can’t believe I’ve never seen this forum! Had a quick read through last few pages and am thinking might get through the rest by this evening!

We have been staying at the Royal Pacific at least once a year for the past eight years, often twice a year, and we are headed there for two weeks next month and already booked for two weeks next September. It’s our go to place for relaxation and park fun and it’s such a cosy feeling when you first arrive, see that bridge and those frogs!

Anyways, I do have a few questions;  just seen the picture of the lobby blocked off and wondering how are we gonna get our 6 am coffee off Ailsa and the team and sit outside under the stars with the elephants? I understand Jakes is now housing the breakfast bar, but can we still go outside and sit by the elephants or is that blocked off too?

Also, we are planning on renewing our APs when we arrive, should get there about 6 pm, anyone know what time the attraction ticket desk closes, we probably will have a walk along to IOA anyway so no hardship if we have to get them at Guest Services.

And lastly, we are seriously thinking about getting Seaworld AP ‘s this year as a couple of visits this year and next easily make it cost effective. Can you get these at the attraction tickets desk too?

And lastly, what time do the shuttle buses to Seaworld leave/return to RP? In the past we have just used taxis but might use the shuttle if it’s not too much hassle! ( Have you guys seen what’s happened to the GB£ /USD rate!)

Thanks in advance!


----------



## larissawbb

Carol unsworth said:


> Been on the DIS boards a few years and can’t believe I’ve never seen this forum! Had a quick read through last few pages and am thinking might get through the rest by this evening!
> 
> We have been staying at the Royal Pacific at least once a year for the past eight years, often twice a year, and we are headed there for two weeks next month and already booked for two weeks next September. It’s our go to place for relaxation and park fun and it’s such a cosy feeling when you first arrive, see that bridge and those frogs!
> 
> Anyways, I do have a few questions;  just seen the picture of the lobby blocked off and wondering how are we gonna get our 6 am coffee off Ailsa and the team and sit outside under the stars with the elephants? I understand Jakes is now housing the breakfast bar, but can we still go outside and sit by the elephants or is that blocked off too?
> 
> Also, we are planning on renewing our APs when we arrive, should get there about 6 pm, anyone know what time the attraction ticket desk closes, we probably will have a walk along to IOA anyway so no hardship if we have to get them at Guest Services.
> 
> And lastly, we are seriously thinking about getting Seaworld AP ‘s this year as a couple of visits this year and next easily make it cost effective. Can you get these at the attraction tickets desk too?
> 
> And lastly, what time do the shuttle buses to Seaworld leave/return to RP? In the past we have just used taxis but might use the shuttle if it’s not too much hassle! ( Have you guys seen what’s happened to the GB£ /USD rate!)
> 
> Thanks in advance!


SeaWorld is offering a fun card for $99 dollars. It is good for the rest of 2019 and all of 2020.  It has very limited blackout dates. It may be worth looking into.


----------



## Carol unsworth

Thanks larissawbb I saw the Fun card but unfortunately it’s not for U.K. residents


----------



## Mrsjvb

It doesn’t look like the elephants are blocked off, although we didn’t see anyone out there when we arrived.  The only bit that is blocked off is Orchids, and even then it’s just a wall .


----------



## schumigirl

Mrsjvb said:


> It doesn’t look like the elephants are blocked off, although we didn’t see anyone out there when we arrived.  The only bit that is blocked off is Orchids, and even then it’s just a wall .



Yes, you can still sit out there as there are tables and chairs laid out around the water feature. The windows are completely screened off too. 

Orchids is completely blocked off, as is where the new grab and go will be over the other side where Concierge/tickets/car rental area used to be.


----------



## Fall1

Can anyone tell me if there are grab and go breakfast options currently being offered somewhere at the hotel?  I'm debating having a few things delivered from garden grocer or amazon just in case.  Thanks!


----------



## schumigirl

Fall1 said:


> Can anyone tell me if there are grab and go breakfast options currently being offered somewhere at the hotel?  I'm debating having a few things delivered from garden grocer or amazon just in case.  Thanks!



Yes, the grab and go is still available and has been temporarily located in Jakes American Bar on ground level.


----------



## cam757

Carol unsworth said:


> Anyways, I do have a few questions; just seen the picture of the lobby blocked off and wondering how are we gonna get our 6 am coffee off Ailsa and the team and sit outside under the stars with the elephants?



When we were there a few weeks ago they had a little kiosk set up before you go down stairs to Jake's. They sold coffee and a few pastries and fruit.  It closed at 10 a.m. I also noticed the stand/bar outside of what used to be Emeril's  sold coffee and pastries in the morning as well.


----------



## FoxC63

Minkishly said:


> I'm at Royal Pacific right now and found out from the concierge that they will not receive Amazon Prime Now deliveries on our behalf. We have to be at the lobby to personally receive the package; which is tricky because we didn't purchase a US sim card so the only way for the driver to contact us is to call the hotel and have them transfer the line to our room. Also, this means that anyone trying to get groceries sent in advance wouldn't really be able to get this done.





Fall1 said:


> Can anyone tell me if there are grab and go breakfast options currently being offered somewhere at the hotel?  *I'm debating having a few things delivered from garden grocer or amazon just in case.  *Thanks!



I'm not sure if you follow/read through a thread prior to posting but you might want to call and confirm.


----------



## Letsbgoofy

We were supposed to be traveling last week, but Dorian changed our plans.  We had planned to eat/drink at Bula Bar in the afternoons.  Now that we are going in December, I'm thinking we will be wanting to do that after the parks close.  I have seen the menu, but not the hours posted for Bula Bar.  Will it be open and serving food in the evening?


----------



## schumigirl

Letsbgoofy said:


> We were supposed to be traveling last week, but Dorian changed our plans.  We had planned to eat/drink at Bula Bar in the afternoons.  Now that we are going in December, I'm thinking we will be wanting to do that after the parks close.  I have seen the menu, but not the hours posted for Bula Bar.  Will it be open and serving food in the evening?



It will be open, but they stop serving food before the pool closes. 

We had a pool night last night and pool closing was 10pm. Last orders for food was 8.45pm.


----------



## schumigirl

Couple of lobby pics......and you can see how they have screened off Orchids if you are sitting out at the water feature.


----------



## Letsbgoofy

schumigirl said:


> It will be open, but they stop serving food before the pool closes.
> 
> We had a pool night last night and pool closing was 10pm. Last orders for food was 8.45pm.




Thanks schumigirl.  I will try to find out what time the pool closes then.


----------



## Carol unsworth

Aw thanks so much for the pics schumigirl! That has set our mind at rest! Being from the U.K. like yourself, we are always up early with the jetlag( plus who wants to waste time sleeping!) so our morning routine is  I make the coffee with the in room coffee maker at 5 am, we go for a walk along to Sapphire Falls while it is still dark and cool, walk back to RP by which time the breakfast place in the lobby is serving coffee, and we sit outside with the elephants with another coffee! All this before our shower then we go back and have breakfast or head to the parks! We always have a long afternoon pool / nap break though but we do enjoy our early peaceful mornings! Thanks again!


----------



## Disney Ron

Please tell me that part of the renovations include a Starbucks counter. PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## schumigirl

Disney Ron said:


> Please tell me that part of the renovations include a Starbucks counter. PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Sorry, no Starbucks for you in there........


----------



## Cinemaxwell

Will be staying here this upcoming weekend, the exact same weekend we stayed here last year actually. Love this resort! Looking forward to it. Hopefully no major interruptions. Will try and grab pics.


----------



## schumigirl

Cinemaxwell said:


> Will be staying here this upcoming weekend, the exact same weekend we stayed here last year actually. Love this resort! Looking forward to it. Hopefully no major interruptions. Will try and grab pics.



There really isn’t any disruption at all in the hotel. 

There is some noise, not much coming from the grab and go area.....you only notice when you’re in the lobby. Every other area, you wouldn’t know there was a renovation going on.


----------



## schumigirl

Two desks in the lobby have been covered over for their removal overnight.......


----------



## cam757

When we were there in August, I thought I saw that the room where Emeril's was located was blocked off.  I may be imagining it but if not, does anyone know what is going there?


----------



## macraven

Big Fire took over Emerils in City Walk


----------



## BruinsDad

It looks like the renovation is moving along.  Anything more specific than mid-October for a completion date?  Our fam of 5 will be there Columbus Day weekend (10/11-10/14).  I've been following along for a while; thank you macraven and schumigirl for all the great information.


----------



## Disney Ron

schumigirl said:


> Sorry, no Starbucks for you in there........



Damn!!!


----------



## schumigirl

BruinsDad said:


> It looks like the renovation is moving along.  Anything more specific than mid-October for a completion date?  Our fam of 5 will be there Columbus Day weekend (10/11-10/14).  I've been following along for a while; thank you macraven and schumigirl for all the great information.



Looks more like mid November for completion according to folks here, but hopefully it may be early.


----------



## schumigirl

Two completed front desks this morning. The art work behind is being changed too as is the carpet.

The top picture is the grey wallpaper being put up in the lobby......it’s not as clear and grey as it is in the flesh, but looks good.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

schumigirl said:


> Two completed front desks this morning. The art work behind is being changed too as is the carpet.
> 
> The top picture is the grey wallpaper being put up in the lobby......it’s not as clear and grey as it is in the flesh, but looks good.
> 
> View attachment 436969View attachment 436968




Lookin nice!!!


----------



## BruinsDad

We will be arriving Friday around midday with a plan to head to Volcano Bay.  I've read that there is a shuttle that leaves every 15 minutes.  Do you know if it makes stops along the way (and on the return trip)?  I'm wondering how long it will take to get to VB if we arrive at the resort by 1PM and what time we'll be able to grab dinner at the resort if we stay until the 6PM close of VB.


----------



## Lynne G

If I remember correctly, the VB bus stops at SF before heading to VB.  

With the Portofino, the VB shares with the Hard Rock.


----------



## Angeliamc

Just back from our first stay at this resort (myself and 16 yr old son) and we both absolutely LOVED it. The theming and staff were amazing. Everyone was so friendly and seemed so genuine. There was no disruption with the renovation. We will be back for sure.


----------



## schumigirl

Angeliamc said:


> Just back from our first stay at this resort (myself and 16 yr old son) and we both absolutely LOVED it. The theming and staff were amazing. Everyone was so friendly and seemed so genuine. There was no disruption with the renovation. We will be back for sure.



I’m so thrilled you and your son had such a wonderful trip  Angeliamc.........

Yes, it is such a wonderful resort with amazing staff.......and yes, you’d hard,y know there was so much renovation going on around you! 

You need to get planning your next trip.......


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Nice little afternoon snack! We did ours with chicken today!


----------



## C&Jx2

That isn’t all that different than what we saw in June. The concierge desk had already been changed to the marble. I think the biggest change will be when the grab and go is added.


----------



## schumigirl

C&Jx2 said:


> That isn’t all that different than what we saw in June. The concierge desk had already been changed to the marble. I think the biggest change will be when the grab and go is added.



All the lobby check in desks are now completely changed. Yes, when the grab and go area and Orchids open mid October it’ll be a big change. 

The wallpaper is nice too they’ve put up.


----------



## BruinsDad

I see from the original post that the Club lounge opens at 7am, but I thought I'd ask: does it ever change with park opening?  Early admission is 7am when we're there next weekend. We won't be able to get a bite at the lounge before leaving for the park unless we sacrifice some Gringotts time. Any chance it opens a little earlier than early admission?


----------



## schumigirl

BruinsDad said:


> I see from the original post that the Club lounge opens at 7am, but I thought I'd ask: does it ever change with park opening?  Early admission is 7am when we're there next weekend. We won't be able to get a bite at the lounge before leaving for the park unless we sacrifice some Gringotts time. Any chance it opens a little earlier than early admission?



Sorry, no, the Club Lounge doesn’t open any earlier than 7am.


----------



## FoodieFriend

my goodness! this trip was quite an adventure for you with Dorian then TC's closure. I'm so glad to hear that you're being well taken care of. I hope you can reshuffle your Dec & other future trips as well. you're an inspiration because I would NOT be as calm as you've been thru all of this!


----------



## schumigirl

FoodieFriend said:


> my goodness! this trip was quite an adventure for you with Dorian then TC's closure. I'm so glad to hear that you're being well taken care of. I hope you can reshuffle your Dec & other future trips as well. you're an inspiration because I would NOT be as calm as you've been thru all of this!



Lol......yes, it’s been quite a trip! Hotel management have been fabulous though.......if we needed help we’d only have to ask.......they are wonderful.  Cannot praise the folks here highly enough. 

December trip was already booked with Virgin  so no issues there, and our May trip, we just rebooked with Virgin for the same dates........we tried to ignore the exorbitant price hike!

But, we do try to go with the flow........things we have no influence on, well, not much point in worrying.......but thank you.......lol......it’s been a bit of a trip one way or another.......hurricanes, a dead body and an airline going bankrupt!! Who’d have guessed it!!!

Here’s hoping December has less drama........


----------



## AprilDreamsOfDisney

I am so looking forward to our upcoming trip to this beautiful resort!

I wondered if someone could help me with a silly question I have: When we receive our hotel room key (a plastic card?) and plastic card with Express Pass and tickets on them, does the desk also give us a plastic lanyard with plastic holding sleeve to carry them around with us? Or, shall I buy them in a gift shop upon arriving?

Thanks for any help you can offer me!


----------



## TommyJK

AprilDreamsOfDisney said:


> I am so looking forward to our upcoming trip to this beautiful resort!
> 
> I wondered if someone could help me with a silly question I have: When we receive our hotel room key (a plastic card?) and plastic card with Express Pass and tickets on them, does the desk also give us a plastic lanyard with plastic holding sleeve to carry them around with us? Or, shall I buy them in a gift shop upon arriving?
> 
> Thanks for any help you can offer me!



Your room key is your express pass (and also what you show for early entry). Then your ticket is separate (a cardboard card the same size, only annual passes are plastic).  So two items to carry. 

If you want to use a lanyard w/sleeve you have to supply that yourself.


----------



## AprilDreamsOfDisney

TommyJK said:


> Your room key is your express pass (and also what you show for early entry). Then your ticket is separate (a cardboard card the same size, only annual passes are plastic).  So two items to carry.
> 
> If you want to use a lanyard w/sleeve you have to supply that yourself.



Thank you so much! I really appreciate your help!


----------



## Fall1

Just back from RP, it was a great spot!  Easy transportation to the parks and Citywalk via the water taxi.  We had a water view room and overlooked the pool on the 4th floor.  The pool was fun and it was open til 10pm and HOT so great for a night option.  The kids all loved the big beach balls and volleyball net.

Would've loved better quick food choices but we did a grocery stop on the way to the hotel from MCO, so we mainly did quick breakfast in the room.  Overall a great stay!


----------



## FoxC63

AprilDreamsOfDisney said:


> Or, shall I buy them in a gift shop upon arriving?





TommyJK said:


> If you want to use a lanyard w/sleeve you have to supply that yourself.



I recommend buying or making your lanyard and purchasing a waterproof sleeve.  If not into crafts then purchase the set as several stores have them available like Target, Office Supply stores and Amazon.   A quick google search will yield several options including character specific;
Harry Potter Lanyard, Hello Kitty Lanyard etc.


----------



## FoxC63

So just trying to understand my options for our next trip.

If I book through Universal "Save More, Play More" and an AP discount becomes available can I change my reservation to get the AP discount?

And what if I book directly through Loews .com?  

Travel dates:  Jan 17th-Jan 23


----------



## AprilDreamsOfDisney

Fall1 said:


> The kids all loved the big beach balls and volleyball net.



So glad the pool was fun! Were the big pool beach balls supplied or should we bring some?


----------



## AprilDreamsOfDisney

FoxC63 said:


> I recommend buying or making your lanyard and purchasing a waterproof sleeve.  If not into crafts then purchase the set as several stores have them available like Target, Office Supply stores and Amazon.   A quick google search will yield several options including character specific;
> Harry Potter Lanyard, Hello Kitty Lanyard etc.



Great idea! I've seen a few online - so excited to get them! It's going to seem more "real" once I have them!


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

FoxC63 said:


> So just trying to understand my options for our next trip.
> 
> If I book through Universal "Save More, Play More" and an AP discount becomes available can I change my reservation to get the AP discount?
> 
> And what if I book directly through Loews .com?
> 
> Travel dates:  Jan 17th-Jan 23




Yes you can change if a cheaper rate is available.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

AprilDreamsOfDisney said:


> So glad the pool was fun! Were the big pool beach balls supplied or should we bring some?




They usually have an assortment of pool toys around, balls, noodles, some of the tubes, and buckets and shovels for sand areas.

Also you can get sunscreen.


----------



## FoxC63

AprilDreamsOfDisney said:


> Great idea! I've seen a few online - so excited to get them! It's going to seem more "real" once I have them!



Make sure the sleeve is waterproof!


----------



## FoxC63

DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Yes you can change if a cheaper rate is available.



Through Universal AND Lowe's .com or just Universal? Thanks!


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

FoxC63 said:


> Through Universal AND Lowe's .com or just Universal? Thanks!




I believe both.

FYI Universal has a best price guarantee, so even if you found a lower rate if they can verify it they will match it.

I like Universal so much I’ll only do my bookings through them.


----------



## AprilDreamsOfDisney

DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> I believe both.
> 
> FYI Universal has a best price guarantee, so even if you found a lower rate if they can verify it they will match it.
> 
> I like Universal so much I’ll only do my bookings through them.



This post makes me feel so relieved! I'm used to doing Disney and having to do a tonne of price-checking beforehand, getting quotes from various travel agents, etc. I remember on our first trips to Disney, we booked directly through them and ended up paying SO much more than we would have had we gone through a travel agent.
So, it felt a little odd to be booking directly through Universal, but I'd heard they were very reputable in terms of being the place with the best pricing.


----------



## jeanelle

Well I just booked our vacation for Nov 2020 yesterday.  Originally my husband wanted to stay at HRH but we ended up in a King Suite at Royal Pacific.  I look forward to stalking this thread.


----------



## BruinsDad

Heading to Universal this weekend.  Does anyone know if there is an up-to-date schedule of events for RPR with times for things like Dive-In movie, torch lighting, etc.?  I assume they post a schedule that we will see when we get there, but was looking for something online.

BTW, I requested a particular floor/view when I booked a few months ago (I even received a confirmation email of the preference request), but when I called yesterday, the preference was not in their system.  Always a good idea to call ahead and confirm.  Hopefully it will still be there on Friday.


----------



## C&Jx2

BruinsDad said:


> Heading to Universal this weekend.  Does anyone know if there is an up-to-date schedule of events for RPR with times for things like Dive-In movie, torch lighting, etc.?  I assume they post a schedule that we will see when we get there, but was looking for something online.
> 
> BTW, I requested a particular floor/view when I booked a few months ago (I even received a confirmation email of the preference request), but when I called yesterday, the preference was not in their system.  Always a good idea to call ahead and confirm.  Hopefully it will still be there on Friday.


I had to ask about the movies at the front desk. We couldn’t find it posted anywhere.


----------



## C&Jx2

jeanelle said:


> Well I just booked our vacation for Nov 2020 yesterday.  Originally my husband wanted to stay at HRH but we ended up in a King Suite at Royal Pacific.  I look forward to stalking this thread.


We looooooved our king suite at RP. We were originally thinking HRH also, but after a visit there, we were so glad we chose RP.


----------



## schumigirl

C&Jx2 said:


> I had to ask about the movies at the front desk. We couldn’t find it posted anywhere.



There is a movie schedule listed on the activity board as you enter the pool area near the entrance to the elevators at T3.

Never seen anything online before.


----------



## jeanelle

C&Jx2 said:


> We looooooved our king suite at RP. We were originally thinking HRH also, but after a visit there, we were so glad we chose RP.


We actually stayed at HRH last year in a Club King Room.  We really enjoyed it.  I wanted to try something else and my husband is a creature of habit.    He likes the known.  The price was outrageous though for the Club King room so we went with what I wanted from the beginning.


----------



## blondie511

Can I give a Shoutout to the fruity water at the pool and in the lobby from 4-6 pm!  We had strawberry in one and passion fruit floating in the other.  LOVED it! What a nice touch to make you feel special.


----------



## BruinsDad

Here now and I have to say the staff have been off the charts friendly and helpful.  A lifeguard said they spend a lot of time training. They know we spend a lot on our vacation and they want to make it special.  About to enjoy a flight a Jake's. Cheers!


----------



## C&Jx2

blondie511 said:


> Can I give a Shoutout to the fruity water at the pool and in the lobby from 4-6 pm!  We had strawberry in one and passion fruit floating in the other.  LOVED it! What a nice touch to make you feel special.


They did free popcorn one day when we were there and brought around little cups of gummy bears sometimes.


----------



## Erica_Haley

More photos of Tuk Tuk Market!


----------



## C&Jx2

Erica_Haley said:


> More photos of Tuk Tuk Market!


Is this what is to be the quick service?


----------



## Erica_Haley

C&Jx2 said:


> Is this what is to be the quick service?


Yes it is. Sorry, I should have specified!


----------



## Linkura

Erica_Haley said:


> More photos of Tuk Tuk Market!


I'm sure this won't be open by next Tuesday, will it?   Looks like I'll just miss it.  Looks nice!


----------



## pepperandchips

Construction walls down today. Looks like Tuk Tuk could start serving at any moment. Glasses were being loaded into the new lounge area.


----------



## C&Jx2

pepperandchips said:


> Construction walls down today. Looks like Tuk Tuk could start serving at any moment. Glasses were being loaded into the new lounge area.


Any menus available yet?


----------



## AprilDreamsOfDisney

pepperandchips said:


> Construction walls down today. Looks like Tuk Tuk could start serving at any moment. Glasses were being loaded into the new lounge area.


Oooohhh!! This is exciting!!!! Can't wait to see it in person - and read reviews/menus when they're available! Thanks for posting the pics!


----------



## pepperandchips

C&Jx2 said:


> Any menus available yet?


I didn’t see anything yet - but I wasn’t focused on looking too hard either, I’m sorry to admit. We were literally leaving the resort when I noticed the walls were down and snapped a few photos.


----------



## Carol unsworth

We checked in yesterday for two weeks, the girl at check in said it will be opening within a week so I will post any menus that are available when they come out .


----------



## C&Jx2

pepperandchips said:


> I didn’t see anything yet - but I wasn’t focused on looking too hard either, I’m sorry to admit. We were literally leaving the resort when I noticed the walls were down and snapped a few photos.


No problem! Don’t apologize. I appreciate the pics nevertheless.


----------



## BruinsDad

For Rollaway Bed Users:  The rollaway beds are a little smaller than twin size and fit snugly between the window and nearest queen bed.  The bed itself is surprising comfortable, with a nice foam cushion, and is the type that is rolled on its end (not folded in the middle with a metal/wire frame that leaves a kink in your back like at some places). It sits lower than the other beds, which created a nice little cubby for my ten-year-old.  She slept well on this beds all weekend.  It has a little headboard and no footboard.  It does make getting out of the queen bed a little more difficult for the person sleeping on that side.  Staff does not set this up for you; it was waiting for us on-end inside the door when returned from Volcano Bay a little after 6 PM.  You'll have to relocate the extra chair and side table (we found the chair fit under the desk next to the desk chair).  It comes with sheets; you'll find an extra blanket in the closet, though we ended up calling for a second blanket because they are thin.  The room was small for a family of five but perfectly manageable.  The charge was $39.38 per day (including $4.38 in taxes).  Be sure to ask about the bed when you check in; my request and room preferences were not in the system on Friday despite emailing three months ago and a follow-up call last Tuesday.


----------



## ImarriedGrumpy

BruinsDad said:


> For Rollaway Bed Users:  The rollaway beds are a little smaller than twin size and fit snugly between the window and nearest queen bed.  The bed itself is surprising comfortable, with a nice foam cushion, and is the type that is rolled on its end (not folded in the middle with a metal/wire frame that leaves a kink in your back like at some places). It sits lower than the other beds, which created a nice little cubby for my ten-year-old.  She slept well on this beds all weekend.  It has a little headboard and no footboard.  It does make getting out of the queen bed a little more difficult for the person sleeping on that side.  Staff does not set this up for you; it was waiting for us on-end inside the door when returned from Volcano Bay a little after 6 PM.  You'll have to relocate the extra chair and side table (we found the chair fit under the desk next to the desk chair).  It comes with sheets; you'll find an extra blanket in the closet, though we ended up calling for a second blanket because they are thin.  The room was small for a family of five but perfectly manageable.  The charge was $39.38 per day (including $4.38 in taxes).  Be sure to ask about the bed when you check in; my request and room preferences were not in the system on Friday despite emailing three months ago and a follow-up call last Tuesday.




Thank you for the very detailed review of the rollaways!  We are a group of 5 who will be needing the extra bed, and we've been debating between getting the rollaway vs. buying an air mattress just for the trip. This is really helpful to have the details for making our decision.


----------



## C&Jx2

BruinsDad said:


> For Rollaway Bed Users:  The rollaway beds are a little smaller than twin size and fit snugly between the window and nearest queen bed.  The bed itself is surprising comfortable, with a nice foam cushion, and is the type that is rolled on its end (not folded in the middle with a metal/wire frame that leaves a kink in your back like at some places). It sits lower than the other beds, which created a nice little cubby for my ten-year-old.  She slept well on this beds all weekend.  It has a little headboard and no footboard.  It does make getting out of the queen bed a little more difficult for the person sleeping on that side.  Staff does not set this up for you; it was waiting for us on-end inside the door when returned from Volcano Bay a little after 6 PM.  You'll have to relocate the extra chair and side table (we found the chair fit under the desk next to the desk chair).  It comes with sheets; you'll find an extra blanket in the closet, though we ended up calling for a second blanket because they are thin.  The room was small for a family of five but perfectly manageable.  The charge was $39.38 per day (including $4.38 in taxes).  Be sure to ask about the bed when you check in; my request and room preferences were not in the system on Friday despite emailing three months ago and a follow-up call last Tuesday.


Would you say a twin air mattress would fit in that spot?


----------



## BruinsDad

I'm not sure, it would be close.  The queen beds are off the floor a bit and so there is a little clearance there for the air mattress to partially tuck under the other bed as long as it's not too thick.  It would be tight. Sorry, going off memory. But I do know there is some room under the beds--I think a prior post indicated there wasn't.


----------



## FoxC63

Is anyone planning to spend Thanksgiving week - end there?  I got an AP 2 Queen but flights are outrageous! If I can't find lower flights I'm going to cancel.


----------



## Carol unsworth

So looks like the new Tuq Tuq quick service and the new Orchid Court could open any time, looked like new staff were being shown around on their induction this morning, everywhere seems stocked, it looks very imminent!
Must say though I think reception and the lobby have lost a lot of the ‘Island’ feel with the new decor, though I think the new lighter sofas look very smart, it all seems very ‘ corporate’ . Time will tell .


----------



## Nanceliz319

Really want to follow this thread. really thinking about staying here 2 nights of our upcoming trip. It's a good bit more $ than shades of green at Disney but I'm really loving the perks and things I've read!


----------



## schumigirl

Nanceliz319 said:


> Really want to follow this thread. really thinking about staying here 2 nights of our upcoming trip. It's a good bit more $ than shades of green at Disney but I'm really loving the perks and things I've read!



It’s worth it   

We adore the hotel, the staff are amazing, from the moment you walk in, they genuinely can’t do enough for you. You wouldn’t regret staying there if you did book it. 

Beautiful resort that is so close to the parks. It’s a short walk or nice boat ride away.........I honestly can’t say enough wonderful things about our home away from home.


----------



## Nanceliz319

schumigirl said:


> It’s worth it
> 
> We adore the hotel, the staff are amazing, from the moment you walk in, they genuinely can’t do enough for you. You wouldn’t regret staying there if you did book it.
> 
> Beautiful resort that is so close to the parks. It’s a short walk or nice boat ride away.........I honestly can’t say enough wonderful things about our home away from home.


Yes, the more I read, the more excited I get about it! I just have to convince my family traveling with us to go for the extra cash. He will realize it's a great deal when I show him how much express passes are.


----------



## Disney Ron

Carol unsworth said:


> So looks like the new Tuq Tuq quick service and the new Orchid Court could open any time, looked like new staff were being shown around on their induction this morning, everywhere seems stocked, it looks very imminent!
> Must say though I think reception and the lobby have lost a lot of the ‘Island’ feel with the new decor, though I think the new lighter sofas look very smart, it all seems very ‘ corporate’ . Time will tell .



What changes have they done to the Orchid Court?


----------



## FoxC63

Nanceliz319 said:


> Yes, the more I read, the more excited I get about it! I just have to convince my family traveling with us to go for the extra cash. He will realize it's a great deal when I show him how much express passes are.



We recently stayed there thanks to @schumigirl !!!  I just wasn't ready to go until she offered to pay for our round trip airfare and 7 night stay at Club Level.  Now we're sold and will never regret taking up such a generous offer!

Wait for it.....

Just joking!   Seriously though, that Express Pass is worth it's weight in gold!


----------



## Erica_Haley

According to the annual passholder page, Tuk Tuk Market opened today at 3pm and Orchid Lounge will be open tomorrow at 5pm. There was 22 photos so I only picked some to post. But other photos showed single serve cereals and chips, candy (skittles, reeses, etc), plenty of options of refrigerated drinks (beer, wine, powerade, milk, etc), coffee and hot water.


----------



## Linkura

Erica_Haley said:


> According to the annual passholder page, Tuk Tuk Market opened today at 3pm and Orchid Lounge will be open tomorrow at 5pm. There was 22 photos so I only picked some to post. But other photos showed single serve cereals and chips, candy (skittles, reeses, etc), plenty of options of refrigerated drinks (beer, wine, powerade, milk, etc), coffee and hot water.


Looks like a full little quick service with hot food and GELATO and yummy looking desserts!  I'm glad it's open for next week!  Thanks for posting.


----------



## Carol unsworth

Disney Ron said:


> What changes have they done to the Orchid Court?


There is a big square bar in the centre of the room and it is surrounded by lots of cream sofas/ seating arrangements. There is a huge tv screen on the wall above where the old bar used to be, it seems to have multiple screens with different sports channels on. 
I’m not very good at posting photos but I’m sure some will turn up tomorrow!


----------



## damo

Erica_Haley said:


> According to the annual passholder page, Tuk Tuk Market opened today at 3pm and Orchid Lounge will be open tomorrow at 5pm. There was 22 photos so I only picked some to post. But other photos showed single serve cereals and chips, candy (skittles, reeses, etc), plenty of options of refrigerated drinks (beer, wine, powerade, milk, etc), coffee and hot water.



Do you have a link?  I can't find it on the passholder's page.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Erica_Haley said:


> According to the annual passholder page, Tuk Tuk Market opened today at 3pm and Orchid Lounge will be open tomorrow at 5pm. There was 22 photos so I only picked some to post. But other photos showed single serve cereals and chips, candy (skittles, reeses, etc), plenty of options of refrigerated drinks (beer, wine, powerade, milk, etc), coffee and hot water.




WOW they put in gelato, my wife and kids will love this!!!


----------



## Carol unsworth

So they do have Starbucks coffee at Tuq Tuq!
We just had lunch there, I had a hot chicken sandwich DH had hot roast beef. We both had half of each.p, I preferred the chicken DH preferred the beef but that’s pretty much us in real life! The cakes all look divine but we refrained today but that won’t be the case for much longer( we are here another 11 days! They also have wine and beer in the coolers. The same manageress is there( she is so nice!) and a couple of the other staff from when it was just a morning grab and go but there are lots of new faces and lots of chefs milling about! Hours are 6am to 11 pm so I can see us hitting it a lot after the parks on a night as Citywalk has been crazy busy since we got here on Monday, don’t fancy waiting for ages for a table, we tend to have our ‘ main’ meal at lunch time anyways.


----------



## Erica_Haley

damo said:


> Do you have a link?  I can't find it on the passholder's page.


Here's the link, hopefully that works. If not, I just searched "Tuk Tuk" in the group and it popped up.


----------



## damo

Erica_Haley said:


> Here's the link, hopefully that works. If not, I just searched "Tuk Tuk" in the group and it popped up.



Oh, it was on the Facebook Passholder's Group!!!  I thought you meant the universalorlando.com Passholder's page.


----------



## Biggen

Two questions:

Are you required to actually perform a check out? With condos we just leave without doing anything. What happens if you don’t physically check out with the front desk or via the TV?

Secondly, is a roll away required for a 5th guest in a double queen or can we bring our own blowup bed at no cost?


----------



## Linkura

Biggen said:


> Two questions:
> 
> Are you required to actually perform a check out?


No.


----------



## Erica_Haley

Orchid Lounge is open! Again, I only included a few photos as there was a lot posted. But I provided a link to the post on the UOAP Facebook page


----------



## Erica_Haley

I’ll add the beer and wine list because I know it’s important


----------



## AprilDreamsOfDisney

Erica_Haley said:


> Orchid Lounge is open! Again, I only included a few photos as there was a lot posted. But I provided a link to the post on the UOAP Facebook page


This is awesome! Thanks so much for posting! I'm going to be dreaming of sushi tonight!


----------



## schumigirl

Erica_Haley said:


> Orchid Lounge is open! Again, I only included a few photos as there was a lot posted. But I provided a link to the post on the UOAP Facebook page





Erica_Haley said:


> I’ll add the beer and wine list because I know it’s important




Thank you for posting!!!

Menu for sushi hasn’t changed much but some new cocktails will be fun to try.



There’s a gorgeous chandelier to be put in which will be stunning, it’s been held back for a few months which is a shame.

Again, thanks so much for posting


----------



## smiths02

So we are toying with the idea of RP even though it would be a tight fit for us.  
I do have a question.  Are children (13 and 7) welcome in the Orchid Lounge and Jake's at normal meal times? 
I see that Jake's has a kid's menu, so I am guessing that is okay.

(I know everyone says this, but my children are good at behaving at nice restaurants.)


----------



## BruinsDad

Biggen said:


> Two questions:
> 
> Are you required to actually perform a check out? With condos we just leave without doing anything. What happens if you don’t physically check out with the front desk or via the TV?
> 
> Secondly, is a roll away required for a 5th guest in a double queen or can we bring our own blowup bed at no cost?


I'm almost certain you are NOT required to get a rollaway for the fifth person.  You have to ask for it.  As for checkout, I don't know what happens if you do nothing, but we received a check-out sheet the night before giving us multiple check-out options, including email, phone, text and in-lobby.  I elected to text that we were checking out and received a confirmation text and an email with a pdf of our final bill.


----------



## BruinsDad

smiths02 said:


> So we are toying with the idea of RP even though it would be a tight fit for us.
> I do have a question.  Are children (13 and 7) welcome in the Orchid Lounge and Jake's at normal meal times?
> I see that Jake's has a kid's menu, so I am guessing that is okay.
> 
> (I know everyone says this, but my children are good at behaving at nice restaurants.)


We didn't do Orchids, but our kids (7, 10 ans 12) LOVED Jake's.  We ate there twice and it is perfectly kid-friendly.  I recommend the outside seating; it feels like you have been transported to the South Pacific--you have no line of sight to anything that isn't tropical.  And the food is great.  The herb-roased chicken was perfect; kids loved the burger and pizza on the kids menu.


----------



## schumigirl

smiths02 said:


> So we are toying with the idea of RP even though it would be a tight fit for us.
> I do have a question.  Are children (13 and 7) welcome in the Orchid Lounge and Jake's at normal meal times?
> I see that Jake's has a kid's menu, so I am guessing that is okay.
> 
> (I know everyone says this, but my children are good at behaving at nice restaurants.)



Yes, kids are welcome in all restaurants, in all hotels.

We`ve seen kids in Jake`s very late too. So no worries about timings for food if you`re late eating one night.


----------



## schumigirl

FoxC63 said:


> We recently stayed there thanks to @schumigirl !!!  I just wasn't ready to go until she offered to pay for our round trip airfare and 7 night stay at Club Level.  Now we're sold and will never regret taking up such a generous offer!
> 
> Wait for it.....
> 
> Just joking!   Seriously though, that Express Pass is worth it's weight in gold!



lol.....I`ve just seen this!!!!  

You`re right though, the EP is worth it`s weight in gold!!!!


----------



## schumigirl

Biggen said:


> Two questions:
> 
> Are you required to actually perform a check out? With condos we just leave without doing anything. What happens if you don’t physically check out with the front desk or via the TV?
> 
> Secondly, is a roll away required for a 5th guest in a double queen or can we bring our own blowup bed at no cost?



You can absolutely bring your own blow up bed at no cost. 

Call Star Services on the room phone and ask for bedding for it, there is no charge for that. And many people do that too.


----------



## jeanelle

I now am craving sushi!  I can't wait to try this out when we are there next year.


----------



## Linkura

Ummmm definitely want to try out that tempura mango caramel cheesecake.


----------



## Nanceliz319

Question,  Do they have a quick service breakfast place (or where you can get muffin/yogurt etc) A lot of my party are not big breakfast eaters.


----------



## schumigirl

Linkura said:


> Ummmm definitely want to try out that tempura mango caramel cheesecake.



We’ve had it before, it is gorgeous!!!  Very light, but rich at the same time......


----------



## Linkura

Nanceliz319 said:


> Question,  Do they have a quick service breakfast place (or where you can get muffin/yogurt etc) A lot of my party are not big breakfast eaters.


Yes.  Tuk Tuk Market.


----------



## Linkura

Not even there yet and I'm already impressed with RPR.  Got an email this morning asking for more information about my allergies (I'd ticked off that I have allergies in my preferences) so they can prepare the room accordingly.  This didn't happen at Portofino last year!


----------



## FoodieFriend

Erica_Haley said:


> According to the annual passholder page, Tuk Tuk Market opened today at 3pm and Orchid Lounge will be open tomorrow at 5pm. There was 22 photos so I only picked some to post. But other photos showed single serve cereals and chips, candy (skittles, reeses, etc), plenty of options of refrigerated drinks (beer, wine, powerade, milk, etc), coffee and hot water.



What are the hours of Tuk Tuk Market? I tried to find info on the RPR home page, nothing. Page 1 of this thread also had no info.   We'll be there in less than 60 days for our first RPR stay, so any info would be appreciated. Also I see the picture of the Coke Freestyle machine, how will drinks be handled? One time fill up or do they have a refillable mug program? I know they are not affiliated with the parks, so my parks mug can't be used for fill-ups at the resort.


----------



## schumigirl

FoodieFriend said:


> What are the hours of Tuk Tuk Market? I tried to find info on the RPR home page, nothing. Page 1 of this thread also had no info.   We'll be there in less than 60 days for our first RPR stay, so any info would be appreciated. Also I see the picture of the Coke Freestyle machine, how will drinks be handled? One time fill up or do they have a refillable mug program? I know they are not affiliated with the parks, so my parks mug can't be used for fill-ups at the resort.



This is brand new, so as soon as there is a link to attach to the first post, I’ll put it there......  

It is open from 6am till 11pm, same hours as Dutch Trading in Sapphire.

No idea about the coke machines.

We’ll be there in 38 days, so I’ll get pictures for the post then too.


----------



## FoodieFriend

schumigirl said:


> This is brand new, so as soon as there is a link to attach to the first post, I’ll put it there......
> 
> It is open from 6am till 11pm, same hours as Dutch Trading in Sapphire.
> 
> No idea about the coke machines.
> 
> We’ll be there in 38 days, so I’ll get pictures for the post then too.



Thank you! I'll keep my eye out for new updates about Tuk Tuk!


----------



## FoxC63

Woo hoo!  We are officially booked, flights & Royal Pacific 2 Queen with AP discount!   Tues Nov 26 -Tues Dec 3

A bit nervous, first time traveling during the holiday but I hear Universal is amazingly fun!

Due to flights being outrageous we had to extend our stay by one night at Hampton Inn on Tuesday Nov 26th but that's a free night stay so we're good to go!


----------



## pepperandchips

@FoxC63 we had a couple of days at Universal at Thanksgiving last year and I was so pleasantly surprised especially having Express pass. I loved the parade and we had a ball. I’m sure you will too!


----------



## FoxC63

pepperandchips said:


> @FoxC63 we had a couple of days at Universal at Thanksgiving last year and I was so pleasantly surprised especially having Express pass. I loved the parade and we had a ball. I’m sure you will too!



Thank you!  We have a big parade in Detroit but man is it cold not to mention you have to get up pretty early to get decent spots.   No thanks!


----------



## pepperandchips

FoxC63 said:


> Thank you!  We have a big parade in Detroit but man is it cold not to mention you have to get up pretty early to get decent spots.   No thanks!


Well I wouldn’t expect _that_ haha! But it was cute and we got spots near Jimmy Fallon that were ideal. It was just a nice holiday with family. I’m sure you will enjoy the break from the cold!!


----------



## schumigirl

FoxC63 said:


> Woo hoo!  We are officially booked, flights & Royal Pacific 2 Queen with AP discount!   Tues Nov 26 -Tues Dec 3
> 
> A bit nervous, first time traveling during the holiday but I hear Universal is amazingly fun!
> 
> Due to flights being outrageous we had to extend our stay by one night at Hampton Inn on Tuesday Nov 26th but that's a free night stay so we're good to go!



Congrats on the trip!!! And a a free night stay is always good.....

If you see us please say a big hello, we arrive Nov 29th till Dec 10th.....and we are at RP too...... we’ll be in the parks a lot this trip as Kyle will want to spend most of the time doing the rides


----------



## FoxC63

schumigirl said:


> Congrats on the trip!!! And a a free night stay is always good.....
> 
> If you see us please say a big hello, we arrive Nov 29th till Dec 10th.....and we are at RP too...... we’ll be in the parks a lot this trip as Kyle will want to spend most of the time doing the rides



Oooh!  This sounds fun, I hope we can connect!


----------



## sethschroeder

I have a chance to upgrade for $90 from Queen water view to King Club Level. It would just be the two of us, we would be doing park opening and we don't drink beer (and likely would skip the wine for harder alcohol). 

Is it worth it? Is the location more likely better (closer to the boats/park)? Is it a better view (not sure if water view is actually good)? 


What benefits might I be not seeing when trying to find info? Or is this one of those things that for $90 it's not worth it buts it's a cool experience?

We won't be back to Universal until likely 2024 when kids are older and new park has been open for a while.


----------



## Nanceliz319

I have gone through all 136 pages of this thread. You guys are amazing with all the info you have shared! I am convinced now it is worth the extra $. We will be staying here the first 2 nights of our upcoming trip! There will be 5 to 7 of us. 2 queen rooms. Really excited even though still a year out.


----------



## BruinsDad

sethschroeder said:


> I have a chance to upgrade for $90 from Queen water view to King Club Level. It would just be the two of us, we would be doing park opening and we don't drink beer (and likely would skip the wine for harder alcohol).
> 
> Is it worth it? Is the location more likely better (closer to the boats/park)? Is it a better view (not sure if water view is actually good)?
> 
> 
> What benefits might I be not seeing when trying to find info? Or is this one of those things that for $90 it's not worth it buts it's a cool experience?
> 
> We won't be back to Universal until likely 2024 when kids are older and new park has been open for a while.


I don't think the view will be any better.  The real benefit is the lounge.  If you'll be in the park by 7AM, then you won't be using it for breakfast.  And you've also said you won't take advantage of the beer and wine served in the afternoon.  The lounge could still be worth it if you will take a midday or afternoon break back at the hotel, chose to have dinner in the lounge, or stop by for dessert later.  You can also stock up on bottled water from the lounge.  Even skipping a single restaurant meal for two could pay for the $90 upgrade.  But don't expect an overall upgraded room experience with Club level: it's the same rooms on a slightly higher floor but with access to the Royal Club lounge.

I should add that it was especially nice to have the lounge on arrival and departure days: we could grab a quick bite before heading into the parks on the first day and heading back to the airport on the last day.  Also, if you get an early dinner in the parks, it's nice to have the lounge for a snack/dessert back at the hotel (before heading to the pool in our case).


----------



## schumigirl

sethschroeder said:


> I have a chance to upgrade for $90 from Queen water view to King Club Level. It would just be the two of us, we would be doing park opening and we don't drink beer (and likely would skip the wine for harder alcohol).
> 
> Is it worth it? Is the location more likely better (closer to the boats/park)? Is it a better view (not sure if water view is actually good)?
> 
> 
> What benefits might I be not seeing when trying to find info? Or is this one of those things that for $90 it's not worth it buts it's a cool experience?
> 
> We won't be back to Universal until likely 2024 when kids are older and new park has been open for a while.



Water view can be pool or the waterways the boats go on. Rooms on Club Level can face either side and you could end up with a view of the highway......it’s not dreadful.

Is it a King Room or a King Suite you’d be upgrading to? Rooms are no different to others on other floors. You’re just usually put on the 7th floor. Or you can be on the 6th floor, our personal choice.

Coming out of T3 where Club Lounge is, you are closest to the boat dock. But a few moments walk and you’re on the path for the walk to the parks. Everything is convenient and not too far from anything.

Hard liquor is $5 a shot and is charged to your room.

If you wouldn’t be coming back during the day for any type of food you may not feel you’d get the cost back. How long you are staying is another consideration, if you’re there for two days and plan to blast the parks and not return to the lounge, it may not be worth it, only you can decide if it’s worth it.


----------



## schumigirl

Nanceliz319 said:


> I have gone through all 136 pages of this thread. You guys are amazing with all the info you have shared! I am convinced now it is worth the extra $. We will be staying here the first 2 nights of our upcoming trip! There will be 5 to 7 of us. 2 queen rooms. Really excited even though still a year out.



Excellent news! Even a year away, you can still be so excited......


----------



## Princess Minnie321

smiths02 said:


> So we are toying with the idea of RP even though it would be a tight fit for us.
> I do have a question.  Are children (13 and 7) welcome in the Orchid Lounge and Jake's at normal meal times?
> I see that Jake's has a kid's menu, so I am guessing that is okay.
> 
> (I know everyone says this, but my children are good at behaving at nice restaurants.)




We ate at the Orchid Lounge for dinner with our kids. The kids were able to order from the Jake's kids menu and my husband and I had the sushi. The food was delicious!


----------



## Carol unsworth

FoodieFriend said:


> What are the hours of Tuk Tuk Market? I tried to find info on the RPR home page, nothing. Page 1 of this thread also had no info.   We'll be there in less than 60 days for our first RPR stay, so any info would be appreciated. Also I see the picture of the Coke Freestyle machine, how will drinks be handled? One time fill up or do they have a refillable mug program? I know they are not affiliated with the parks, so my parks mug can't be used for fill-ups at the resort.


We are here now, just coming to the end of a two week stay( we have stayed here many times, lost count, often twice a year)

Tuq Tuq opened two or three days into our trip, though it’s a great addition, there is a bunch of new staff( Only seems to be Zoyla, the manageress , and one other gi
rl from the old team) so it seems a bit disorganised but is getting better every day!
We have sampled some of the food purely to let you guys know what it’s like, and it’s very good!
We have tried the pizza( a bit on the small side for 14 ish dollars but very tasty), the hotdogs, the cold sandwiches and the desserts. The quality is very good, much better than the quick service you will get in the parks.

I just asked about the coke machine; you can only use their disposable cups and it’s free refills for an hour.

It’s great having Starbucks coffee!


----------



## Nanceliz319

Carol unsworth said:


> We are here now, just coming to the end of a two week stay( we have stayed here many times, lost count, often twice a year)
> 
> Tuq Tuq opened two or three days into our trip, though it’s a great addition, there is a bunch of new staff( Only seems to be Zoyla, the manageress , and one other gi
> rl from the old team) so it seems a bit disorganised but is getting better every day!
> We have sampled some of the food purely to let you guys know what it’s like, and it’s very good!
> We have tried the pizza( a bit on the small side for 14 ish dollars but very tasty), the hotdogs, the cold sandwiches and the desserts. The quality is very good, much better than the quick service you will get in the parks.
> 
> I just asked about the coke machine; you can only use their disposable cups and it’s free refills for an hour.
> 
> It’s great having Starbucks coffee!


Thank you for the info! What quick service breakfast items do they have?


----------



## Carol unsworth

Nanceliz319 said:


> Thank you for the info! What quick service breakfast items do they have?


Haven’t took a detailed look as we always have breakfast at Starbucks in Universal Studios ( it’s just one of our rituals!) but have noticed bagels, doughnuts, croissants, cereal, advacado toast, some hot sandwiches, yoghurt and granola etc. Also fruit cups, so quite a good variety .


----------



## schumigirl

Nanceliz319 said:


> Thank you for the info! What quick service breakfast items do they have?



We’re back at RP in 4 weeks.......I plan to take pictures of the new things in place around the hotel including the new menu’s and will post them as soon as I get back and get over the jet lag........


----------



## Disney Ron

schumigirl said:


> We’re back at RP in 4 weeks.......I plan to take pictures of the new things in place around the hotel including the new menu’s and will post them as soon as I get back and get over the jet lag........



I can't wait for your pictures schumi. Thank you for taking the time to do it and enjoy your trip.


----------



## schumigirl

Disney Ron said:


> I can't wait for your pictures schumi. Thank you for taking the time to do it and enjoy your trip.



Thanks Ron.....always a pleasure, and we`ll certainly do our best to have fun......


----------



## Nanceliz319

schumigirl said:


> We’re back at RP in 4 weeks.......I plan to take pictures of the new things in place around the hotel including the new menu’s and will post them as soon as I get back and get over the jet lag........


Thank you so much! We will be wanting quick grab and go breakfast. Photos would be amazing!!


----------



## Linkura

Nanceliz319 said:


> Thank you so much! We will be wanting quick grab and go breakfast. Photos would be amazing!!


I wouldn't count on it being quick exactly, at least not in the near future.  Took me 20 minutes to get just a scoop of gelato  because it was extremely disorganized and it seemed like the staff was all new and still learning.  There were maybe 6 people in front of me, who were almost all grabbing things that only should have taken a minute or two to process.  Not blaming the staff, but it was clear they were undertrained and understaffed... hopefully they will work out the kinks soon.

Actually now that I think of it, pretty much all food service at RPR was quite slow.  Took me forever to get the Tahitian French Toast my last morning at Islands, and an early dinner at Jake's took a fair bit of time too.  The Tahitian French Toast and my chicken at Jake's were excellent, though.


----------



## Barnabas T Bullion

Checking in next Thursday.  Meeting my brother and sister-in-law there.  My kids are so excited to see their Aunt and Uncle and check out a new place!

2 questions.
- What currently are the pools hours?  Can I expect those to stay the same through our trip 11/7-11/12?
- If I call the resort and request rooms that are next to each other with my brother's separate reservation, can they accommodate that?


----------



## schumigirl

Barnabas T Bullion said:


> Checking in next Thursday.  Meeting my brother and sister-in-law there.  My kids are so excited to see their Aunt and Uncle and check out a new place!
> 
> 2 questions.
> - What currently are the pools hours?  Can I expect those to stay the same through our trip 11/7-11/12?
> - If I call the resort and request rooms that are next to each other with my brother's separate reservation, can they accommodate that?



Pool will be open 8am till 10pm. Yes, they’ll stay the same for those dates.

Requests are never guaranteed, but if they can accommodate you, they absolutely will.

Hope you have a wonderful trip.


----------



## Barnabas T Bullion

schumigirl said:


> Pool will be open 8am till 10pm. Yes, they’ll stay the same for those dates.
> 
> Requests are never guaranteed, but if they can accommodate you, they absolutely will.
> 
> Hope you have a wonderful trip.



Thank you!


----------



## patster734

FoxC63 said:


> Is anyone planning to spend Thanksgiving week - end there?  I got an AP 2 Queen but flights are outrageous! If I can't find lower flights I'm going to cancel.


Just for the weekend.  We arrive Friday, Nov. 29, and leave Monday, Dec. 2.



Erica_Haley said:


> According to the annual passholder page, Tuk Tuk Market opened today at 3pm and Orchid Lounge will be open tomorrow at 5pm. There was 22 photos so I only picked some to post. But other photos showed single serve cereals and chips, candy (skittles, reeses, etc), plenty of options of refrigerated drinks (beer, wine, powerade, milk, etc), coffee and hot water.


Wow!  Loews took our favorite Universal Orlando hotel and made it better!  Impressive!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## FoxC63

patster734 said:


> Just for the weekend.  We arrive Friday, Nov. 29, and leave Monday, Dec. 2.



Oh, we did get cheap flights!  Used Delta points and a free companion ticket, so for 3 adult RT in Main Cabin total out of pocket... drum roll please... *$338.48*!


----------



## Polyonmymind

Is it really possible that RP is already sold out for the 5K weekend,  Jan 31-Feb 2?   I can't find a room available on any web site.  Or are the holding rooms back? 

thanks!


----------



## Linkura

Polyonmymind said:


> Is it really possible that RP is already sold out for the 5K weekend,  Jan 31-Feb 2?   I can't find a room available on any web site.  Or are the holding rooms back?
> 
> thanks!


I'd say it's possible.  I'd keep checking though.  People change plans CONSTANTLY and thus so does availability.


----------



## Twilightstar18

Headed there tomorrow! Was wondering if they might have a kettle or any hot water for tea in the room? Thanks!


----------



## christophfam

Twilightstar18 said:


> Headed there tomorrow! Was wondering if they might have a kettle or any hot water for tea in the room? Thanks!



There are Keurig’s in the room. I use it for tea all the time. It isn’t boiling hot but it’s hot enough. You’ll just want to run a few waters through first to get rid of any leftover coffee residue. Nothing worse than tea with a hint of coffee There should be a green tea kcup there as well if you like green tea.


----------



## FoodieFriend

christophfam said:


> There are Keurig’s in the room. I use it for tea all the time. It isn’t boiling hot but it’s hot enough. You’ll just want to run a few waters through first to get rid of any leftover coffee residue. Nothing worse than tea with a hint of coffee There should be a green tea kcup there as well if you like green tea.



Sorry, just checking if you mean ALL RPR rooms come with a Keurig? Because from the 1st page of the post with pictures & cross checking with Loews RPR website, a coffee maker/Keurig is not listed as an amenity for Standard or Water View Rooms. The Suites, like the Presidential Suite on the 1st page of the post does show a Keurig & a coffee maker is listed as an amenity on the Loews site for Parlor Suites & larger. Is it something we have to request at check-in?


----------



## macraven

I stayed at RP in October and the coffee maker was in the room

I had a 2 Q room with pool view


----------



## MyHappyPlace17

There are some good pics of the new lobby check-in, Tuk Tuk, and Orchid Court Lounge here:

#5
https://touringplans.com/blog/2019/11/02/s6_universal_orlando_updates/


----------



## macraven

Thanks for sharing the lobby pictures (article) for RPH !


----------



## FoxC63

MyHappyPlace17 said:


> There are some good pics of the new lobby check-in, Tuk Tuk, and Orchid Court Lounge here:
> 
> #5
> https://touringplans.com/blog/2019/11/02/s6_universal_orlando_updates/



This was a hoot!  Thanks for posting!   >


----------



## Rags

We haven’t stayed at Rpr in 3 years! We decided to stay club level and couldn’t be more excited. Does anyone have a current menu for concierge lounge? We are staying May 12 to 19th. Tia


----------



## schumigirl

Rags said:


> We haven’t stayed at Rpr in 3 years! We decided to stay club level and couldn’t be more excited. Does anyone have a current menu for concierge lounge? We are staying May 12 to 19th. Tia



At the moment, the menu rotates and serves Orange Chicken, Paella, Vegetarian Pesto Pasta, Pulled Pork, Chicken mac n cheese.

https://www.disboards.com/threads/club-level-at-rph-exceeds-all-expectations.3771210/#post-61151882
Post 18 of this thread has some recent pictures from our trip in September this year. 

May next year the spring menu may already be in place.


----------



## Rags

Thank you!


----------



## damo

FoodieFriend said:


> Sorry, just checking if you mean ALL RPR rooms come with a Keurig? Because from the 1st page of the post with pictures & cross checking with Loews RPR website, a coffee maker/Keurig is not listed as an amenity for Standard or Water View Rooms. The Suites, like the Presidential Suite on the 1st page of the post does show a Keurig & a coffee maker is listed as an amenity on the Loews site for Parlor Suites & larger. Is it something we have to request at check-in?



There has been a Keurig in every RP room I've stayed in.


----------



## Linkura

Is it bad that I don't remember the Keurig from my trip last week at all because I don't drink coffee or tea?


----------



## cschaaf

Linkura said:


> Is it bad that I don't remember the Keurig from my trip last week at all because I don't drink coffee or tea?


Nope. No reason to look for it if you'll never use it. I don't drink coffee either. There could be 4 of those things in every room and I wouldn't notice them unless they got in my way.


----------



## Babs1975

Hi all! Question on picking up tickets? Staying at RP for a couple nights after beginning of our stay at family’s timeshare. We have a three day park ticket and are planning on using 2 of the days after we check in. But we want to use one of the days at Volcano Bay before our day of check in. Can we just come to the hotel and pick up our tickets at will call before we check in? Is this in the lobby?
Also, about how long is the boat ride from RP to the parks? Thanks so much! First time at a Universal hotel.


----------



## Linkura

Babs1975 said:


> Hi all! Question on picking up tickets? Staying at RP for a couple nights after beginning of our stay at family’s timeshare. We have a three day park ticket and are planning on using 2 of the days after we check in. But we want to use one of the days at Volcano Bay before our day of check in. Can we just come to the hotel and pick up our tickets at will call before we check in? Is this in the lobby?
> Also, about how long is the boat ride from RP to the parks? Thanks so much! First time at a Universal hotel.


Yes, you can pick up your tickets before you check in at the Vacation Planning booth.  It's in the lobby.  You can't miss it.  You won't be able to pick up your Express entitlements until check in though, as those double as your room key (but you can pick them up even if your room isn't ready).

Boat ride is maybe like 3-5 min max.  It's much faster than the boats at WDW.


----------



## Babs1975

Linkura said:


> Yes, you can pick up your tickets before you check in at the Vacation Planning booth.  It's in the lobby.  You can't miss it.  You won't be able to pick up your Express entitlements until check in though, as those double as your room key (but you can pick them up even if your room isn't ready).
> 
> Boat ride is maybe like 3-5 min max.  It's much faster than the boats at WDW.


So boat is faster than walking then?


----------



## Linkura

Babs1975 said:


> So boat is faster than walking then?


Absolutely- unless you're going to IOA and you're a fast walker.


----------



## schumigirl

Babs1975 said:


> So boat is faster than walking then?



it depends on whether you have to wait for a boat of course.

Sometimes the boat may have just left, or if it’s not peak times, you may have to wait a time. You see folks reporting at times they have waited a while for a boat.

We had to wait for a second boat recently when the line was huge, everyone was going at the same time and the boats have a limit to capacity. So we waited around 15 minutes for the next one. So, it all depends. Sometimes it is quicker walking. Some folks come down to the boat dock, see a huge line and just walk.


----------



## patster734

Babs1975 said:


> So boat is faster than walking then?



The couple times I have walked, I’ve beating my group who took the boat to Citywalk.  However, my walks typically start at the tower 1 stairwell exit by the pool instead of at the boat dock.


----------



## Carol unsworth

We just came back from a two week stay at RP and never took the boat once. It’s such s lovely walk it’s a shame to miss it!


----------



## schumigirl

patster734 said:


> The couple times I have walked, I’ve beating my group who took the boat to Citywalk.  However, my walks typically start at the tower 1 stairwell exit by the pool instead of at the boat dock.



When Kyle used to be with us every trip, he always beat us by walking home......but he’s young and walks like an Olympic sprinter! Think we have beaten him once on the boat. 

When’s your next visit to Universal patster?


----------



## Linkura

Rickshaw beats everything else... but I only saw them once on my trip.  Immediately hired him.  Got to IOA so fast.


----------



## patster734

schumigirl said:


> When Kyle used to be with us every trip, he always beat us by walking home......but he’s young and walks like an Olympic sprinter! Think we have beaten him once on the boat.
> 
> When’s your next visit to Universal patster?



Thanksgiving weekend from Friday, Nov 29, to Monday, Dec 2.


----------



## schumigirl

patster734 said:


> Thanksgiving weekend from Friday, Nov 29, to Monday, Dec 2.



Fabulous!! 

We arrive Nov 29th too!!!

Hope we can run into each other and say a quick hi.......


----------



## Nanceliz319

Linkura said:


> Rickshaw beats everything else... but I only saw them once on my trip.  Immediately hired him.  Got to IOA so fast.


How big are these? How many can it carry?


----------



## smiths02

Nanceliz319 said:


> How big are these? How many can it carry?


It fit me, DH, 12 year old, two 6 year olds 
I was uncomfortable having that young woman transport all of us, but she insisted (We were going to split up and let someone go with the 6 year olds on the rickshaw).  We gave a good tip and didn't do it again.
ETA: I would guesstimate the weight of our whole family at something around 575 lbs


----------



## Linkura

I was solo, weighing a whopping 100 pounds, and it was a guy who obviously was an experienced bicyclist.  So probably not much of a strain for him.  I would have done it again if I'd seen one.


----------



## Wosmama6

So, I actually read all 138 pgs of this thread. Yall are awesome! 
We booked a Southwest pkg that included a pkg discount and SMSM pricing for 7n feb 29-march7. Me, dh, ds6 and dd1. 
My issue is that we need JP suite or larger because dd will NOT sleep if any if us are in the room. So we need two sleeping areas. She also goes to bed at 6 so the area she uses cant be the one open to the door or bathroom. 
I hate the price, but I'm at a loss for another room set up at any of EP resorts. 
In any case, are JP suites near the elevators? I swear if someone wakes her up with hallway noise........ she is "spirited" and I'm already nervous about it lol. I will bring white noise but it doesnt always work. 
Also, can I take one of the twin jp mattresses and put in the other bedroom? My son won't sleep WITHOUT us in the room when he is in a strange place, so was thinking of just moving mattress only to other room. 
Do I need to request a crib ahead of time? Anyone have info on those?


----------



## Wosmama6

Also we love universal but this will be our first onsite stay! Hard to decide btwn here and portofino but DM stes were $$ more


----------



## mnmmoney

We had a room connecting to our daughter and son-in-law and my 21 month old grand son last February - I requested the crib with the reservation and called to reconfirm our requests about a week ahead of time.  We arrived around 11 at night and were anxious to get the little guy to bed.  I asked at check in if the crib was in the room and they said that they would bring it right to the room. We were in the room just minutes and they came with the crib.  It is smaller than a normal crib but worked out great!


----------



## KatieCharlotte

I'm excited to be heading back to my favorite place on earth after the holidays, and I see that RP now has the one thing it was missing, grab and go food.  I will be looking forward to seeing more photos and reviews.  Thank you so much!  I'd love to know if the pizzas are comparable to the pizzas we like to get to go from Jake's.  And I'm curious about all the breakfast choices.  

I know the poolside movies have come and gone.  Are they currently playing movies?  My daughter loves to watch movies at night, especially with the parks having shorter winter hours after the holidays.  

One more question -- we'll be getting annual passes, probably just the seasonal pass this time because we're going after the block-out dates.  I like the stay-more-save-more rate that I'm booked at now, but are they likely to offer AP rates for the January "off" season?


----------



## schumigirl

KatieCharlotte said:


> I'm excited to be heading back to my favorite place on earth after the holidays, and I see that RP now has the one thing it was missing, grab and go food.  I will be looking forward to seeing more photos and reviews.  Thank you so much!  I'd love to know if the pizzas are comparable to the pizzas we like to get to go from Jake's.  And I'm curious about all the breakfast choices.
> 
> I know the poolside movies have come and gone.  Are they currently playing movies?  My daughter loves to watch movies at night, especially with the parks having shorter winter hours after the holidays.
> 
> One more question -- we'll be getting annual passes, probably just the seasonal pass this time because we're going after the block-out dates.  I like the stay-more-save-more rate that I'm booked at now, but are they likely to offer AP rates for the January "off" season?



Cant help you with the AP rates, I know nothing of them, but there are threads on here about rates folks have got.......might be some info on those  threads. 

We arrive two weeks on Friday, so will get as many grab and go pictures as we can for this thread.

Pool movies are still running. They stopped a few years back for a period of time, but have been back since then.


----------



## FoxC63

Sixteen more days!  Going from this  to this   ahhhhh!


----------



## FoxC63

Funny but true!  We went to Universal this past August, it was like the last week and so very hot and humid.  Typically we go to WDW in late Oct. / early Nov. and my goodness our photos were horrible!  It wasn't the photographers fault.  I did my hair and makeup and by the time we reached the park, what a hot mess!  I looked like this...
 seriously!
And we were all looking like freshly glazed donuts!    Needless to say I did not print any of our photos! So looking forward this upcoming trip!


----------



## schumigirl

FoxC63 said:


> Funny but true!  We went to Universal this past August, it was like the last week and so very hot and humid.  Typically we go to WDW in late Oct. / early Nov. and my goodness our photos were horrible!  It wasn't the photographers fault.  I did my hair and makeup and by the time we reached the park, what a hot mess!  I looked like this...
> View attachment 451737 seriously!
> And we were all looking like freshly glazed donuts!    Needless to say I did not print any of our photos! So looking forward this upcoming trip!



lol.......I think a lot of us ladies know that look!! And I agree, so many pictures I won’t post........hair is beyond a mess!!

Right behind you FoxC........


----------



## Babs1975

Hi all! Staying at Royal Pacific in a couple weeks. Just wondering if someone could help with logistics. Never stayed on property before and it’s been five years since we visited Universal. We are Disney regulars. Just wondering about taking the boat or walking path to the parks...where do you come out? Where is City Walk in relation? Do you walk through it coming in or out or no? Also, would leaving RP around 7:30 am put us in good shape for being in the line for Hagrid’s at a decent time? Thank you!


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Babs1975 said:


> Hi all! Staying at Royal Pacific in a couple weeks. Just wondering if someone could help with logistics. Never stayed on property before and it’s been five years since we visited Universal. We are Disney regulars. Just wondering about taking the boat or walking path to the parks...where do you come out? Where is City Walk in relation? Do you walk through it coming in or out or no? Also, would leaving RP around 7:30 am put us in good shape for being in the line for Hagrid’s at a decent time? Thank you!



The boat will put you basically in the center of Citywalk and roughly equal distance to either gate. Walking will bring you out next to Margaritaville and the bridge leading right to IOA. As far as timing goes with Hagrids there is no guarantee, it does fill up early though so I believe you have the right idea, it’s a very awesome ride and if you can tolerate the wait it is definitely worth it, although we were lucky when we had got on and never waited more than 40 minutes, once we were actually on just over 10 minutes!


----------



## schumigirl

Babs1975 said:


> Hi all! Staying at Royal Pacific in a couple weeks. Just wondering if someone could help with logistics. Never stayed on property before and it’s been five years since we visited Universal. We are Disney regulars. Just wondering about taking the boat or walking path to the parks...where do you come out? Where is City Walk in relation? Do you walk through it coming in or out or no? Also, would leaving RP around 7:30 am put us in good shape for being in the line for Hagrid’s at a decent time? Thank you!



The walk from the hotels are beautiful. From RPR it`s around a 6-7 minute walk max and mostly shade for quite a time. A few minutes more to Studios. If you walk you go through your security check to the side of Margaritaville. It`s very rarely busy. 

If you take the boat, you pass through security checks before you get on the boat. Both walking and boat take you into Citywalk where Studios is one side, and IOA is the other. If you are in one park, you can walk through Citywalk to the other, or use the Hogwarts Express to get to the opposite park. 

Hagrids is a hit and miss still. Try early am and later pm if it doesn't look good through the day. 

Hope you have a lovely trip, we`re there in just over two weeks too for our final trip of the year there.....can`t wait and I imagine you`ll be the same......


----------



## Linkura

DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> The boat will put you basically in the center of Citywalk and roughly equal distance to either gate. Walking will bring you out next to Margaritaville and the bridge leading right to IOA. As far as timing goes with Hagrids there is no guarantee, it does fill up early though so I believe you have the right idea, it’s a very awesome ride and if you can tolerate the wait it is definitely worth it, although we were lucky when we had got on and never waited more than 40 minutes, once we were actually on just over 10 minutes!


Nah the boat is definitely closer to Universal Studios as opposed to IOA.


----------



## airlynn26

Hi, 
We're planning to go next month and thinking of staying in a Club Level King room.
I saw the room picture on the website which shows it has a sofa but does anyone know if it's an actual sofa bed?
Maybe a twin or full size sofa sleeper?


----------



## Barnabas T Bullion

Is anyone currently in the hotel that would like some groceries?  We have a LOT that will be tossed if we can’t get it to someone that could use it.  We check out tomorrow... I could move it to someone tonight or tomorrow morning before the parks.  We have cereal, some bowls, granola bars, some chips, cookies...


----------



## C&Jx2

airlynn26 said:


> Hi,
> We're planning to go next month and thinking of staying in a Club Level King room.
> I saw the room picture on the website which shows it has a sofa but does anyone know if it's an actual sofa bed?
> Maybe a twin or full size sofa sleeper?


It’s a full sofa sleeper. It’s not super comfortable so if you have someone who’s sensitive to uncomfortable beds, it may not be for them. My kids didn’t care  We loved the suite!


----------



## damo

C&Jx2 said:


> It’s a full sofa sleeper. It’s not super comfortable so if you have someone who’s sensitive to uncomfortable beds, it may not be for them. My kids didn’t care  We loved the suite!



Were you in a king room or a king suite?  There's a big difference.  The king room is just one room with a king bed and a sofa, the king suite has two rooms.  



airlynn26 said:


> Hi,
> We're planning to go next month and thinking of staying in a Club Level King room.
> I saw the room picture on the website which shows it has a sofa but does anyone know if it's an actual sofa bed?
> Maybe a twin or full size sofa sleeper?


I don't believe that the king rooms have a pullout but just a small couch.


----------



## cschaaf

schumigirl said:


> If you are in one park, you can walk through Citywalk to the other


This is a bit confusing in person, I think. I always imagined the river as a border with Citywalk on one side and the parks on the other - with Hard Rock and Toothsome as some independent nation between the two parks.

It was probably our 4th visit before we realized we didn't have to cross the water, twice, to switch parks. My wife was like, "Why don't we go this way?" and pointed towards Hard Rock. It was life changing.


----------



## C&Jx2

damo said:


> Were you in a king room or a king suite?  There's a big difference.  The king room is just one room with a king bed and a sofa, the king suite has two rooms.
> 
> 
> I don't believe that the king rooms have a pullout but just a small couch.


Ohhhhh I must have read the previous post too quickly. I thought they were asking about a suite. Disregard. Sorry for the inaccurate info!


----------



## Wosmama6

Hey there, I posted this above but didn't get responses so thought I'd try again. TIA!

So, I actually read all 138 pgs of this thread. Yall are awesome!
We booked a Southwest pkg that included a pkg discount and SMSM pricing for 5n march1-7. Me, dh, ds6 and dd1.
My issue is that we need JP suite or larger because dd will NOT sleep if any if us are in the room. So we need two sleeping areas. She also goes to bed at 6 so the area she uses cant be the one open to the door or bathroom.
I hate the price, but I'm at a loss for another room set up at any of EP resorts.
In any case, are JP suites near the elevators? I swear if someone wakes her up with hallway noise........ she is "spirited" and I'm already nervous about it lol. I will bring white noise but it doesnt always work.
Also, can I take one of the twin jp mattresses and put in the other bedroom? My son won't sleep WITHOUT us in the room when he is in a strange place, so was thinking of just moving mattress only to other room.
Do I need to request a crib ahead of time? Anyone have info on those?


----------



## damo

Wosmama6 said:


> Hey there, I posted this above but didn't get responses so thought I'd try again. TIA!
> 
> So, I actually read all 138 pgs of this thread. Yall are awesome!
> We booked a Southwest pkg that included a pkg discount and SMSM pricing for 5n march1-7. Me, dh, ds6 and dd1.
> My issue is that we need JP suite or larger because dd will NOT sleep if any if us are in the room. So we need two sleeping areas. She also goes to bed at 6 so the area she uses cant be the one open to the door or bathroom.
> I hate the price, but I'm at a loss for another room set up at any of EP resorts.
> In any case, are JP suites near the elevators? I swear if someone wakes her up with hallway noise........ she is "spirited" and I'm already nervous about it lol. I will bring white noise but it doesnt always work.
> Also, can I take one of the twin jp mattresses and put in the other bedroom? My son won't sleep WITHOUT us in the room when he is in a strange place, so was thinking of just moving mattress only to other room.
> Do I need to request a crib ahead of time? Anyone have info on those?



We usually request a crib ahead of time.  They are the fold up crib, not pack and play.  They may have pack and plays as well but we've always been given an actual crib.

I see no reason why you can't move the mattress.  They aren't attached.  You may have to juggle things a bit.


----------



## patster734

2 weeks away!


----------



## schumigirl

patster734 said:


> 2 weeks away!



I’ll dance to that........it’s just around the corner.......


----------



## Jane Miller

Thinking about a solo trip in January. We stayed at RP in October and I LOVED it. Pricing package puts Hard Rock about $120 less for a 4 night stay with P2P. Opinions? I’m older so would probably spend more time in room than when with family.


----------



## hhoope01

First, I'm assuming you want to stay at one of the Premier on-site hotels for the EP option.  If that is not accurate, then you might check out SF as it has a very nice pool, quality/service is similar to the Premier hotels, but since no EP, it normally is less expensive.   Or possibly CBR, from a theme perspective, I probably like it better than any other on-site hotel.  It is less expensive than even SF, but again no EP.  

Second, traveling alone and deciding among the 3 Premier hotels, I'd ask what are your priorities?  Cost first and foremost?  If so, then go with the least expensive option.  If "theming" is most important, does one interest you more than the other 2?  Going solo, I'd probably not worry about the room size differences between the 3 hotels.   While 450+ sqft vs. 335 sqft can mean a lot when you have 3, 4 or 5 persons in the room, when its only 1, it wouldn't be one of my big decision points.  Going in January, you might not be planning on laying out by the pools as much as other seasons, but I will say that at I've found RPR seems to keep its jacuzzi's at a higher temp than PBR.  Its been a long time since I last stayed at the HRH.  So I can't compare it to the other 2.  But I personally like to go sit in a nice fairly hot jacuzzi during the afternoons (when I'm traveling in January, and I will be at RPR this coming January.   )

Also, does proximity to the parks mean much to you?  HRH is about as close to US as a hotel could get.  Yes, you have the water taxis and they are great, but if you like to walk back and forth to the parks, is location/proximity a factor?  Note that I do believe if you plan to walk to IOA a bunch, RPR seems to be a slightly shorter walk than HRH, but none of the hotels are closer to US than HRH.


----------



## Squirlz

schumigirl said:


> I’ll dance to that........it’s just around the corner.......


Guess we'll be seeing you again!  We arrive 12/1.


----------



## J'aime Paris

Squirlz said:


> Guess we'll be seeing you again!  We arrive 12/1.


I arrive 12/1 as well!!!


----------



## Squirlz

J'aime Paris said:


> I arrive 12/1 as well!!!


Look us up!


----------



## Jane Miller

*hhoope01, *thanks so much for your thoughtful reply! Since then, my solo trip has been put on hold so I can play nursemaid to my SO after his knee replacement to ring in the new year. Guess the Grinch doesn’t want to see me. Thanks again!


----------



## Babs1975

Hey all! I know you guys can help me out! Do the standard rooms at Royal Pacific have tubs? Thanks!


----------



## Linkura

Babs1975 said:


> Hey all! I know you guys can help me out! Do the standard rooms at Royal Pacific have tubs? Thanks!


No.


----------



## macraven

There are a few that do have bath tubs
I had a tub in my room at rpr last month in a  preferred room


----------



## schumigirl

Babs1975 said:


> Hey all! I know you guys can help me out! Do the standard rooms at Royal Pacific have tubs? Thanks!



As Mac says there are some rooms with a tub.

Put a request on your reservation if you want one and hopefully you‘ll get it. We had one in a room two years ago but we prefer just the shower.

Give them a call and have your request added


----------



## patster734

Currently enjoying wings, fries, and beers at Jake’s American Bar.


----------



## patster734

Unlimited mimosas at Island Dining Room for $12.


----------



## pepperandchips

We are thinking of visiting a couple of our favorite dining locations and watering holes one evening while we are staying elsewhere in Orlando in a few months. I've read that you can get self parking validated with a minimum spend of $25 at participating restaurants - it's not hard for us to spend $25 at Jake's so that's no problem. But we also wanted to walk over to Strongwater for a bit of a progressive dinner (dessert!). Is there a time limit on the parking validation? I'd prefer to walk rather than drive, but we can move the car if necessary.


----------



## FoxC63

I'll have to catch up later!  It's a cool day here in Orlando 60's and temps will drop later this evening! Great hair day for sure! 

Views from our room Tower 2, 5th floor




Along with a photo I created featuring my men folk fighting a Dementor!  



We do not have club level this time so I'm happy we brought K-cups from home!


----------



## schumigirl

FoxC63 said:


> I'll have to catch up later!  It's a cool day here in Orlando 60's and temps will drop later this evening! Great hair day for sure!
> 
> Views from our room Tower 2, 5th floor
> View attachment 456154
> 
> View attachment 456155
> 
> Along with a photo I created featuring my men folk fighting a Dementor!
> 
> View attachment 456156
> 
> We do not have club level this time so I'm happy we brought K-cups from home!



lol......it’s not too bad in the sunshine, but so windy.......

Hope you have a lovely trip....warms up again Wednesday!!!

Nice picture!!!


----------



## FoxC63

Ha!  We're packing tonight and flying out tomorrow!  Still, I love the cooler temps and we came prepared!  It felt like the mid 40's tonight.  Flying from Michigan we were all set!


----------



## Squirlz

We got our favorite room for the 3rd time in a year.  Tower 3, 7th floor.


----------



## FoxC63

Hey, we're leaving tomorrow and have 4 20oz Coke and 3 20oz Sprite bottles available for free!  We're in Tower 2 on the 5th floor.  PM if interested.  I can meet you in the lobby.


----------



## ClareH37

Am so excited, just booked my first ever universal solo trip to stay a week club level at RPR, only problem it’s not until spring 2021 lol.  Have stayed solo at Disney before but want a more chilled Orlando trip so concentrating on the universal parks which I haven’t visited since 2006, as well as lots of shopping.  I couldn’t initially decide between RPR and PB but then having seen a recent video of PB’s room refurb it turned out to be an easy decision and RPR it is  
Going to read through this whole great thread as well as shumigirl’s trip reports.


----------



## Babs1975

Just got back home! Stayed a couple nights at Royal Pacific for the Universal perks. Was a lovely hotel. I was the one asking about the tubs last week. All we had to do was ask at check in and she put it in the notes and we got a tub in our standard room. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## FoxC63

Back home in Michigan!  Wolverines spanked the Spartans, more like slammed!   Brought home a few souvenirs including the flu!  Feeling better now.  Did anyone notice how many people were sick on their flights?  Wow!

Loved our room just wish they had more hooks for toiletry bags, I have my own and DH shares with DS so I brought 2 - Command Large Sized Bathroom Hook with Water-Resistant Strips (1 Hook 2 Strips):   Target or Amazon

Placed them on the large mirror on the wall by the sink.  When packing they removed very easily.  I did not clean the mirror prior to applying the strips.
We used 2 - Personal Organizer Toiletry Bag, Medium from:
LL Bean .  I recommend removing the detachable mirror and leaving it at home.

The Keurig sure is nice.  As mentioned earlier we brought a few bags from home along with hot cocoa packets and instant oatmeal.  Asked concierge for 3 coffee mugs, 3 bowls and 4 spoons.  I keep a small container of Dawn in my toiletry bag so it was an easy clean up and housekeeping never removed them from our room.

Lastly, I have to mention my son's ring went missing from our room.  He placed it on the computer table and it was gone when we came back. He was the last person in the room as we were leaving for the day and I thought he was going to wear it, otherwise I would have put it in the safe.  We contacted the front desk who put us through security to no avail.  Since being home we placed another call, again to no avail.    This was gifted to him on his 16th birthday.   We leave a $10 tip for housekeeping and have our room cleaned/tidy every two days.   How disappointing.


----------



## FoxC63

Oh, now honestly this is the last item to mention, I promise!  We had issues using Visa Gift Cards.  I bought them from Kroger, registered them and took them with us.  If interested you can read more about it here AND see the actual print out from Universal:  LINK


----------



## FoxC63

Okay, okay yous guys!  Now I sound like Joe Pesci! 

Favorite movie of all time "My Cousin Vinny" 

We have another trip planned; Jan 17th - Jan 23rd.  Anyone else going?


----------



## acarsme123

We are staying at RP in March.  What's the best quick breakfast to get at the resort?  Or is it better to get something at Citywalk or in the parks themselves?


----------



## schumigirl

acarsme123 said:


> We are staying at RP in March.  What's the best quick breakfast to get at the resort?  Or is it better to get something at Citywalk or in the parks themselves?



Tuk Tuk grab and go seems incredibly popular.

It‘s in the lobby and is filled with lots of breakfast options. We’ve wandered down to see it a few times and it’s busy which is good to see. It’s so much better than the breakfasts on offer previously.


----------



## C&Jx2

schumigirl said:


> Tuk Tuk grab and go seems incredibly popular.
> 
> It‘s in the lobby and is filled with lots of breakfast options. We’ve wandered down to see it a few times and it’s busy which is good to see. It’s so much better than the breakfasts on offer previously.


Did you post a report or pics of it yet? Did I miss it?


----------



## macraven

C&Jx2 said:


> Did you post a report or pics of it yet? Did I miss it?


I’m sure Schumi will post the renovation pictures once she returns from her vacation 
She is still at the Darkside


----------



## C&Jx2

macraven said:


> I’m sure Schumi will post the renovation pictures once she returns from her vacation
> She is still at the Darkside


Yes she is so helpful! I only catch up about once a week. Just wanted to make sure I didn’t overlook it.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> I’m sure Schumi will post the renovation pictures once she returns from her vacation
> She is still at the Darkside



Thanks Mac........  


C&Jx2 said:


> Yes she is so helpful! I only catch up about once a week. Just wanted to make sure I didn’t overlook it.



Thanks so much.......yes, we did get pictures of it, didn’t get to try anything food wise, but we just never seemed to be hungry when we passed it.......but it looks amazing!!!

No online menu so far........


----------



## Squirlz

schumigirl said:


> Thanks Mac........
> 
> 
> Thanks so much.......yes, we did get pictures of it, didn’t get to try anything food wise, but we just never seemed to be hungry when we passed it.......but it looks amazing!!!
> 
> No online menu so far........


Makes you realize what a deal we get in Club.  Those little granola bars and the Pelligrino water are 3 bucks each!


----------



## schumigirl

Updated Club Lounge Menu for Winter


Although we don`t use the lounge for meals, we did sample all of the appetisers at some point of our trips, and the new beef dish is one of the nicest dishes they have introduced for a long time. It is beautiful. 

It replaced the seafood and chicken paella for Mediterranean night choice of hot dish. 

It used to be mac n cheese with chicken included in the dish for American Night, now they have plain old mac n cheese with the chicken stew as a side dish. 

It also now lists the desserts on nightly for something sweet between 8-9pm.


----------



## schumigirl

C&Jx2 said:


> Yes she is so helpful! I only catch up about once a week. Just wanted to make sure I didn’t overlook it.



It`ll take us a few days to upload pictures, but I just read damo is posting the menu on the food thread, so you may be able to see her pictures on that thread before mine as she is going today I believe ......so there`s more than one thread the menu will be available on.

I do know they haven't put one online yet. Not sure when that`ll happen talking to a few people.


----------



## schumigirl

pepperandchips said:


> We are thinking of visiting a couple of our favorite dining locations and watering holes one evening while we are staying elsewhere in Orlando in a few months. I've read that you can get self parking validated with a minimum spend of $25 at participating restaurants - it's not hard for us to spend $25 at Jake's so that's no problem. But we also wanted to walk over to Strongwater for a bit of a progressive dinner (dessert!). Is there a time limit on the parking validation? I'd prefer to walk rather than drive, but we can move the car if necessary.



Melinda, I am so sorry I forgot to answer you!

I checked with concierge while we were at RP and they said yes, you can leave the car with no real time limit in the evening as long as you make the minimum spend, which of course is easy to do......

I think they know genuine folks from folks who are trying to evade parking charges, so you’ll be fine extending your evening at Strong Water....nice choice!!!

But, as always I’d suggest checking first........just in case it changes......I always thought there was a 3 hour time limit, but I’m not sure why I thought that!! Seems not.


----------



## patster734

schumigirl said:


> It`ll take us a few days to upload pictures, but I just read damo is posting the menu on the food thread, so you may be able to see her pictures on that thread before mine as she is going today I believe ......so there`s more than one thread the menu will be available on.
> 
> I do know they haven't put one online yet. Not sure when that`ll happen talking to a few people.



I took video in Tuk Tuk one morning, but the TMs didn’t make it easy.  A couple of TMs had one of the aisles blocked with a stocking tray as they restocked the center refrigerator.  I got to the far side, and as I recorded video from there, another TM came out with a coffee tray, forcing me to move out of her way.


----------



## C&Jx2

Ughhhhh June/July cannot come soon enough! Next semester will be the longest of my life!... I’ll finally be an RN, but it has been a long journey. I’m ready for more RPR time!


----------



## KatieCharlotte

Thank you in advance to everyone who took photos and video of the Tuk Tuk.  My daughter and I are looking forward to seeing the breakfast and evening snack/light dinner choices.   I assume there are containers of milk and juice in the fridge all day?


----------



## Linkura

KatieCharlotte said:


> Thank you in advance to everyone who took photos and video of the Tuk Tuk.  My daughter and I are looking forward to seeing the breakfast and evening snack/light dinner choices.   I assume there are containers of milk and juice in the fridge all day?


yup


----------



## Candycane83

Would anyone know what time is Tuk Tuk open until? We don’t land until almost midnight and wanted to know if I need to get milk before I get there


----------



## schumigirl

Candycane83 said:


> Would anyone know what time is Tuk Tuk open until? We don’t land until almost midnight and wanted to know if I need to get milk before I get there



It closes at 11pm.


----------



## schumigirl

patster734 said:


> I took video in Tuk Tuk one morning, but the TMs didn’t make it easy.  A couple of TMs had one of the aisles blocked with a stocking tray as they restocked the center refrigerator.  I got to the far side, and as I recorded video from there, another TM came out with a coffee tray, forcing me to move out of her way.



Oh that’s a shame.

There were always a lot of staff mulling around when we were in taking pictures too. Although they were constantly replenishing which was good to see. But, shame you didn’t get your video......


----------



## schumigirl

KatieCharlotte said:


> Thank you in advance to everyone who took photos and video of the Tuk Tuk.  My daughter and I are looking forward to seeing the breakfast and evening snack/light dinner choices.   I assume there are containers of milk and juice in the fridge all day?



Yes, there are all those things available all day.

Will be uploading some pictures tomorrow, so should have some up then.....not sure how many we took.


----------



## Candycane83

schumigirl said:


> It closes at 11pm.


Thanks as always!


----------



## patster734

schumigirl said:


> Oh that’s a shame.
> 
> There were always a lot of staff mulling around when we were in taking pictures too. Although they were constantly replenishing which was good to see. But, shame you didn’t get your video......



Oh, I got the video!  And here it is.  Please let me know how it looks.  First time uploading a video to youtube, and then linking it here.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

patster734 said:


> Oh, I got the video!  And here it is.  Please let me know how it looks.  First time uploading a video to youtube, and then linking it here.



Your on your way to Hollywood!!!

Great update, Thanks!

I really like how well they can make these additions, almost as though it’s been there all along!


----------



## pepperandchips

schumigirl said:


> Melinda, I am so sorry I forgot to answer you!
> 
> I checked with concierge while we were at RP and they said yes, you can leave the car with no real time limit in the evening as long as you make the minimum spend, which of course is easy to do......
> 
> I think they know genuine folks from folks who are trying to evade parking charges, so you’ll be fine extending your evening at Strong Water....nice choice!!!
> 
> But, as always I’d suggest checking first........just in case it changes......I always thought there was a 3 hour time limit, but I’m not sure why I thought that!! Seems not.


Thank you, Carole! We will be sure to ask before we wander off anywhere


----------



## C&Jx2

Thank you so much! That was a great video! For some reason I thought it was where the breakfast setup was... I had seen the mural next to the car rental counter, but it didn’t register that it would actually be in that area.


----------



## schumigirl

A few pictures of Tuk Tuk…..













































































































































































We didn`t sample anything from here during our stay, but...it is incredibly popular and lines were very long some morning. 

Neither did we get any of the lunch/dinner offerings. But, we did hear the pizza is very nice. It is a fabulous addition to RPR.


----------



## schumigirl

patster734 said:


> Oh, I got the video!  And here it is.  Please let me know how it looks.  First time uploading a video to youtube, and then linking it here.



Thanks patster…..yes, you did have a few obstacles there!!! 

It does look good, we were impressed with it and it is so busy all the time. I think it`s a fabulous addition to RP. 

Again, thanks for posting it…...


----------



## patster734

schumigirl said:


> Thanks patster…..yes, you did have a few obstacles there!!!
> 
> It does look good, we were impressed with it and it is so busy all the time. I think it`s a fabulous addition to RP.
> 
> Again, thanks for posting it…...


You’re welcome!


----------



## C&Jx2

Thanks so much guys! You always come through. Can’t wait until this summer!


----------



## schumigirl

*A few pictures of the lobby area......

Some 3D art will be added to the walls behind the front desks, it looks a little unfinished as of now but once the new desk lamps are added along with the art, it`ll look more complete. *























*Sorry this one is a little blurry.....*





















*NEW ORCHIDS SUSHI BAR


This is a big change here......it is beautiful, and is busier than ever at night. Chef Dan and his team are still there and sushi is still amazing. Nothing has been removed from the menu, just a few additions and a new cocktail menu. 

The area is used more during the day maybe due to the giant tv screens now in place. 

There is still a hug chandelier to be added above the bar area which is going to look spectacular when it`s in place. *


----------



## patster734

schumigirl said:


> *A few pictures of the lobby area......
> 
> Some 3D art will be added to the walls behind the front desks, it looks a little unfinished as of now but once the new desk lamps are added along with the art, it`ll look more complete. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sorry this one is a little blurry.....*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *NEW ORCHIDS SUSHI BAR
> 
> 
> This is a big change here......it is beautiful, and is busier than ever at night. Chef Dan and his team are still there and sushi is still amazing. Nothing has been removed from the menu, just a few additions and a new cocktail menu.
> 
> The area is used more during the day maybe due to the giant tv screens now in place.
> 
> There is still a hug chandelier to be added above the bar area which is going to look spectacular when it`s in place. *



I really liked the new Orchid Sushi Lounge.  Sunday afternoon, we watched the Chiefs/Raiders game on the big screen tv there.  My wife had some sushi that she loved, while I had a couple of beers.


----------



## schumigirl

patster734 said:


> I really liked the new Orchid Sushi Lounge.  Sunday afternoon, we watched the Chiefs/Raiders game on the big screen tv there.  My wife had some sushi that she loved, while I had a couple of beers.



I’m glad you like it too. They’ve done a fabulous job of the revamp......that big screen is long overdue!  

I’m so glad they still have Chef Dan though, his standards are incredibly high and such a cool guy!


----------



## Disney Ron

schumigirl said:


> I’m glad you like it too. They’ve done a fabulous job of the revamp......that big screen is long overdue!
> 
> I’m so glad they still have Chef Dan though, his standards are incredibly high and such a cool guy!



schumi, awesome pictures thank you so much we are staying at RPR in August and now I’m really excited.


----------



## KatieCharlotte

Thank you for the video and thank you for the photos.  I love all the windows and the open air feel of the Tuk Tuk.  It fits very well with the atmosphere of the RPR.  The food choices for breakfast look excellent and relatively affordable.   I assume the sandwich screen changes over to lunch/dinner?


----------



## damo

It looks so nice and fresh in the lobby now.  We were really impressed by the appearance of Tuk Tuk's and the Orchid Lounge.  They did a great job!


----------



## Linkura

The pics of the Orchid Court Lounge do not do it justice.  I think it's because it's a little dark in there during the day and the contrast between lack of indoor lighting and the bright sunlight made the pictures look dark.  Looks beautiful in person.


----------



## schumigirl

Disney Ron said:


> schumi, awesome pictures thank you so much we are staying at RPR in August and now I’m really excited.



You’re welcome!

They have done an amazing job of the revamp......I’m sure you’ll walk in and be impressed with what they’ve done


----------



## schumigirl

KatieCharlotte said:


> Thank you for the video and thank you for the photos.  I love all the windows and the open air feel of the Tuk Tuk.  It fits very well with the atmosphere of the RPR.  The food choices for breakfast look excellent and relatively affordable.   I assume the sandwich screen changes over to lunch/dinner?



Yes, it does change over after breakfast......we just weren’t around or didn’t have the camera when we were in that area when the lunch and dinner options were available.

We did only hear positive comments about the choices available from everyone we asked.....and yes, it did have a very airy feel about it. 

It does fit in well


----------



## schumigirl

damo said:


> It looks so nice and fresh in the lobby now.  We were really impressed by the appearance of Tuk Tuk's and the Orchid Lounge.  They did a great job!



Both places are beautiful. I don’t think we met anyone who didn’t like either change......lobby area too looks lovely. Yes, they did a fabulous job


----------



## Disney Ron

patster734 said:


> Oh, I got the video!  And here it is.  Please let me know how it looks.  First time uploading a video to youtube, and then linking it here.



patster, thank you very much awesome job. Love seeing the vid and pictures you and schumi have posted.


----------



## schumigirl

Disney Ron said:


> patster, thank you very much awesome job. Love seeing the vid and pistures you and schumi have posted.



Thank you....glad you liked them


----------



## slyster

This is our first time staying at US and the last time I went to US was pre Harry Potter!  We are staying at RP next year and I know we get express passes to skip the lines.  Are there are lines that can't be skipped?  I read a few pages back about having to get to Hagrids early?  Thanks in advance...


----------



## schumigirl

slyster said:


> This is our first time staying at US and the last time I went to US was pre Harry Potter!  We are staying at RP next year and I know we get express passes to skip the lines.  Are there are lines that can't be skipped?  I read a few pages back about having to get to Hagrids early?  Thanks in advance...



As of now, Hagrids and Pteranadon Flyers are the only ones that don’t have EP. There are many rumours about Hagrids and when it’ll get EP but they haven’t announced that date yet.

Next year who knows. We rode Hagrids several times with no wait a few weeks ago, we got lucky once and it just opened after a brief delay. In September we got some mummy dust and rode it several times.

Next year you may be ok with just having EP.

You’re going to see some huge changes since you were last there......you’ll love it!!!


----------



## C&Jx2

I reached out to the resortt on FB and they sent me a private message with these menus. I couldn’t figure out how to save the actual document so you guys will have to deal with my screen shots


----------



## slyster

schumigirl said:


> As of now, Hagrids and Pteranadon Flyers are the only ones that don’t have EP. There are many rumours about Hagrids and when it’ll get EP but they haven’t announced that date yet.
> 
> Next year who knows. We rode Hagrids several times with no wait a few weeks ago, we got lucky once and it just opened after a brief delay. In September we got some mummy dust and rode it several times.
> 
> Next year you may be ok with just having EP.
> 
> You’re going to see some huge changes since you were last there......you’ll love it!!!



I didn't see JP with one but maybe it's not showing on the website.  It doesn't say express pass on the site.   Maybe in 9 months they will allow EPs!  Thank you for your help!


----------



## damo

slyster said:


> I didn't see JP with one but maybe it's not showing on the website.  It doesn't say express pass on the site.   Maybe in 9 months they will allow EPs!  Thank you for your help!



Here's what the website says:

*Universal Studios Florida*


Harry Potter and the Escape from Gringotts™
Hogwarts™ Express (Park-to-Park admission ticket required)
Despicable Me Minion Mayhem
TRANSFORMERS: The Ride-3D™
Fast & Furious – Supercharged
MEN IN BLACK™ Alien Attack™
Hollywood Rip Ride Rockit
Race Through New York Starring Jimmy Fallon™
The Simpsons Ride™
Kang & Kodos’ Twirl ‘n’ Hurl
Revenge of the Mummy
E.T. Adventure
Woody Woodpecker’s Nuthouse Coaster™






*Universal’s Islands Of Adventure*


Harry Potter and the Forbidden Journey™
Hogwarts™ Express (Park-to-Park admission ticket required)
Flight of the Hippogriff™
The Amazing Adventures of Spider-Man®
The Incredible Hulk Coaster®
Storm Force Accelatron®
Doctor Doom’s Fearfall®
Jurassic Park River Adventure
Skull Island: Reign of Kong
Caro-Seuss-el™
The High in the Sky Seuss Trolley Train Ride!™
Dudley Do-Right’s Ripsaw Falls®
Poseidon’s Fury


----------



## slyster

Thanks for that!  I was on the page where you click on the individual rides.  Are you allowed to include a link to what you posted?


----------



## schumigirl

slyster said:


> Thanks for that!  I was on the page where you click on the individual rides.  Are you allowed to include a link to what you posted?




All info is on the Universal Orlando Website.....scroll down to the bottom of the page.......

https://www.universalorlando.com/web/en/us/tickets-packages/express-passes


----------



## patster734

Return trip is booked.  We’re staying Feb. 7th thru the 10th!


----------



## schumigirl

patster734 said:


> Return trip is booked.  We’re staying Feb. 7th thru the 10th!



Excellent news patster........not far away at all.......


----------



## Candycane83

Stayed at both RPR and HRH this week and have to say I prefer RPR more. The staff in both are great but I like the feel of the resort better in RPR as well as room layout. It was nice to try both but I know where I’m booking next year!


----------



## schumigirl

Candycane83 said:


> Stayed at both RPR and HRH this week and have to say I prefer RPR more. The staff in both are great but I like the feel of the resort better in RPR as well as room layout. It was nice to try both but I know where I’m booking next year!



Good to hear you had such a lovely time at RPR.......and next year in the planning too.......excellent


----------



## FoxC63

Just cancelled our Universal trip for Jan 17-23rd. Our son has too much going on with the play; head shots, costume measurements, fund raising.... it's all good. Just means we'll be able to ski the hills of Michigan, maybe do a few small trips. Our legs usually turn into noodles after three days of hard skiing.


----------



## TommyJK

Asked this in another thread but maybe I'll get an answer here:

How does on-site transportation work to get to VB (particularly from RPR). Do you go to CityWalk and then get a bus from there to VB?

Is it easier to walk from RPR to VB? I'm thinking walking via the end of the Convention Space at RPR over through to Sapphire Falls and then walk over via Aventura. Is this an easy and quick trek?


----------



## damo

TommyJK said:


> Asked this in another thread but maybe I'll get an answer here:
> 
> How does on-site transportation work to get to VB (particularly from RPR). Do you go to CityWalk and then get a bus from there to VB?
> 
> Is it easier to walk from RPR to VB? I'm thinking walking via the end of the Convention Space at RPR over through to Sapphire Falls and then walk over via Aventura. Is this an easy and quick trek?



Yes, that is how it works.  I would just walk it.


----------



## patster734

TommyJK said:


> Asked this in another thread but maybe I'll get an answer here:
> 
> How does on-site transportation work to get to VB (particularly from RPR). Do you go to CityWalk and then get a bus from there to VB?
> 
> Is it easier to walk from RPR to VB? I'm thinking walking via the end of the Convention Space at RPR over through to Sapphire Falls and then walk over via Aventura. Is this an easy and quick trek?



Check with the TM when you check in.  I believe there is a bus pickup at the end of the resort, near the Despicable Me Character Breakfast and meeting rooms.


----------



## schumigirl

FoxC63 said:


> Just cancelled our Universal trip for Jan 17-23rd. Our son has too much going on with the play; head shots, costume measurements, fund raising.... it's all good. Just means we'll be able to ski the hills of Michigan, maybe do a few small trips. Our legs usually turn into noodles after three days of hard skiing.



Sorry you cancelled your trip.

But, sounds like you’ll have a busy time.....and having fun skiing!!


----------



## patster734

schumigirl said:


> lol...….
> 
> It`s simple really.....you purchase your first cocktail as say, $15.....you go back to the Bula Bar and if you take the glass you then only pay around $10 for a refill...….they do give you a fresh glass....well, they always gave us a fresh glass....
> 
> Sapphire has the same service....I assume so do HRH and PBH...…..
> 
> Being honest, we always forget to bring the glass back.....



I’ve stayed at RPR several times over the years, but have never eaten at Bula Bar.  Question on the refillable souvenir glass:  Is it good for length of stay or is the refill price good only on the day of purchase?


----------



## schumigirl

patster734 said:


> I’ve stayed at RPR several times over the years, but have never eaten at Bula Bar.  Question on the refillable souvenir glass:  Is it good for length of stay or is the refill price good only on the day of purchase?



It‘s supposed to be for the length of stay.....but we have heard of folks who bring the plastic glass back for other trips too. We always forget to bring it back the next night lol so wouldn’t even think to do that. But I have read of people doing it. It’s just a regular plastic cocktail style glass, no chips or anything like the refillable mugs in the parks. 

I’ve also heard, but not sure it‘s correct, showing your receipt for the drinks on the same trip works too.....but as we’ve never done that I’m not sure how accurate that is.


----------



## C&Jx2

schumigirl said:


> It‘s supposed to be for the length of stay.....but we have heard of folks who bring the plastic glass back for other trips too. We always forget to bring it back the next night lol so wouldn’t even think to do that. But I have read of people doing it. It’s just a regular plastic cocktail style glass, no chips or anything like the refillable mugs in the parks.
> 
> I’ve also heard, but not sure it‘s correct, showing your receipt for the drinks on the same trip works too.....but as we’ve never done that I’m not sure how accurate that is.


I forgot my cup one evening, told the bartender, and they gave me a drink at the discounted price. He just asked that I return the extra cup.


----------



## patster734

schumigirl said:


> It‘s supposed to be for the length of stay.....but we have heard of folks who bring the plastic glass back for other trips too. We always forget to bring it back the next night lol so wouldn’t even think to do that. But I have read of people doing it. It’s just a regular plastic cocktail style glass, no chips or anything like the refillable mugs in the parks.
> 
> I’ve also heard, but not sure it‘s correct, showing your receipt for the drinks on the same trip works too.....but as we’ve never done that I’m not sure how accurate that is.



Thanks.

If the weather is nice, we’ll give Bula Bar a try on our next trip in February.  I looked at their menu and it looked good (and different from Jake’s).


----------



## C&Jx2

patster734 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> If the weather is nice, we’ll give Bula Bar a try on our next trip in February.  I looked at their menu and it looked good (and different from Jake’s).


You can feed a whole family of 4 with a plate of nachos for $15. I’m not exaggerating.


----------



## schumigirl

patster734 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> If the weather is nice, we’ll give Bula Bar a try on our next trip in February.  I looked at their menu and it looked good (and different from Jake’s).



It is good. Yes, they have a few very good items on there. I had the coconut bread chicken sandwich, it wasn't as good as before, but I`m being fussy here I think. 

I think they've just changed it over the years and I can tell the difference. 

But, we all love food from the Bula Bar.


----------



## schumigirl

C&Jx2 said:


> You can feed a whole family of 4 with a plate of nachos for $15. I’m not exaggerating.



It is huge!!! 

We prefer theirs to Margaritaville.....we always get the chicken though as I don't like chilli and I don't think you get as much chicken, but it`s still plenty for us!!


----------



## cschaaf

We felt the lobby update made it feel much less 'Polynesian' and more generic 'sleek American'.


----------



## C&Jx2

While we have stayed at RP before, were doing it a little different this June. I have two questions:

1) Does the hotel have sunblock at the pool for guest use? I’m asking because we’ll be doing a small grocery run once our room is ready, but will be arriving before then (most likely) and would like to use the pool. I was going to buy the sunblock at the grocery store and use theirs for the time being, but if they don’t supply it I’ll just bring it along.

2) We didn’t really use the fridge at all. Is it large enough for some milk (maybe a half gallon) and some coffee creamer?


TIA! You guys really are the best!


----------



## schumigirl

C&Jx2 said:


> While we have stayed at RP before, were doing it a little different this June. I have two questions:
> 
> 1) Does the hotel have sunblock at the pool for guest use? I’m asking because we’ll be doing a small grocery run once our room is ready, but will be arriving before then (most likely) and would like to use the pool. I was going to buy the sunblock at the grocery store and use theirs for the time being, but if they don’t supply it I’ll just bring it along.
> 
> 2) We didn’t really use the fridge at all. Is it large enough for some milk (maybe a half gallon) and some coffee creamer?
> 
> 
> TIA! You guys really are the best!



Yes, the pool offers pots of sunscreen for all guests if they need it. If it’s not sat out where you pick up the towels just ask and they’ll happily give you what you need.  

And yes, the fridge holds a decent amount of stuff. We buy a large bottle of Snapple and it fits laying on its side. I’m not sure of the size as we don’t work with gallons but that bottle is large, plus we have other items in there too


----------



## C&Jx2

schumigirl said:


> Yes, the pool offers pots of sunscreen for all guests if they need it. If it’s not sat out where you pick up the towels just ask and they’ll happily give you what you need.
> 
> And yes, the fridge holds a decent amount of stuff. We buy a large bottle of Snapple and it fits laying on its side. I’m not sure of the size as we don’t work with gallons but that bottle is large, plus we have other items in there too


Thank you so much!


----------



## Wosmama6

Has anyone here stayed in a Jurassic world suite and can tell me about the curtains? We need DARK for our daughter's crib. I'm happy to bring but dont want to pack them if I dont have to.


----------



## schumigirl

Wosmama6 said:


> Has anyone here stayed in a Jurassic world suite and can tell me about the curtains? We need DARK for our daughter's crib. I'm happy to bring but dont want to pack them if I dont have to.



We haven’t stayed in the Jurassic suite, but have stayed in every other type of suite as well as regular rooms and the drapes are all excellent at keeping out light.

Our rooms have always been incredibly dark.


----------



## Wosmama6

schumigirl said:


> We haven’t stayed in the Jurassic suite, but have stayed in every other type of suite as well as regular rooms and the drapes are all excellent at keeping out light.
> 
> Our rooms have always been incredibly dark.


Thanks so much for your response!!!


----------



## Koalayum

I apologize if this has been asked before, I tried to find an answer. I saw somewhere that Royal Pacific is connected to Sapphire Falls (via the convention space?). Is this a viable/easier way for the average Joe to go between these resorts or would it be better just to walk the garden path? Thanks!


----------



## macraven

Yes easy to use especially if it is raining outside

Many use both ways to the other hotel


----------



## schumigirl

Koalayum said:


> I apologize if this has been asked before, I tried to find an answer. I saw somewhere that Royal Pacific is connected to Sapphire Falls (via the convention space?). Is this a viable/easier way for the average Joe to go between these resorts or would it be better just to walk the garden path? Thanks!



We have worn our own personal path along that route, we walk it very regularly.........yes, it`s easy and when it`s boiling hot it`s so much more comfortable to walk inside.


----------



## Squirlz

Wosmama6 said:


> Has anyone here stayed in a Jurassic world suite and can tell me about the curtains? We need DARK for our daughter's crib. I'm happy to bring but dont want to pack them if I dont have to.


We always travel with a small clip to eliminate that tiny sliver of light that is always there.  The curtains at RPR are very good.

We always take the shelf out of the fridge.  You can stand up 2 liter bottles that way.


----------



## CanadaJulie

Here now - we are leaving tomorrow. Have about 10 bottles of water left over. Anyone want them ?


----------



## C&Jx2

Boooooo my plans with the little brother fell through. We were looking forward to spending time with him!

Upside... Husband feels bad bro can’t make it so he said let’s do a suite again for a full 7 nights 

RPR here we come! King suite June 20-27!


----------



## CheriePenguin

A couple of quick questions about the roll-away beds...

We have 3 boys - ages 8, 13, 16 - so we need the roll-away bed for the double-queen room.
It says available first-come, first-serve. Does that mean at the time of reserving the room or checking in?

I think I saw someone post that they put it near the door – is that correct?  Does it make it terribly cramped in the room then?  Can it be collapsed/folded up?  Is it there all the time?  Is it more comfortable than an air mattress?

Someone posted that you can bring a twin air mattress and they would give you bedding to use on it – is that correct?  But we’re flying so we could only do that if we buy one down there.  Are there any donation/swaps done like for strollers to give it to someone else who might need it when we’re leaving? 

Thanks for any info!


----------



## macraven

Once in your room, call housekeeping on the room phone 
They will bring pillows, sheets, blankets, etc to your room

When my sons were teens, I would make a pallet on the floor for one to sleep on
Housekeeping brought many blankets, etc to make a pallet for us

We put the pallet between the window and bed

An air mattress would also work
Easy to pack a new one in your luggage


----------



## schumigirl

C&Jx2 said:


> Boooooo my plans with the little brother fell through. We were looking forward to spending time with him!
> 
> Upside... Husband feels bad bro can’t make it so he said let’s do a suite again for a full 7 nights
> 
> RPR here we come! King suite June 20-27!



Oh that's a shame about your brother not coming anymore....but, there`s usually a silver lining.....a suite will be lovely!!!


----------



## schumigirl

CheriePenguin said:


> A couple of quick questions about the roll-away beds...
> 
> We have 3 boys - ages 8, 13, 16 - so we need the roll-away bed for the double-queen room.
> It says available first-come, first-serve. Does that mean at the time of reserving the room or checking in?
> 
> I think I saw someone post that they put it near the door – is that correct?  Does it make it terribly cramped in the room then?  Can it be collapsed/folded up?  Is it there all the time?  Is it more comfortable than an air mattress?
> 
> Someone posted that you can bring a twin air mattress and they would give you bedding to use on it – is that correct?  But we’re flying so we could only do that if we buy one down there.  Are there any donation/swaps done like for strollers to give it to someone else who might need it when we’re leaving?
> 
> Thanks for any info!



Have it put on your reservation you need a rollaway.

It stands on it`s end and there is room by the door to store it there during the day.

Or bring the air mattress, as mac says, housekeeping will bring you bedding for it.

Never heard of anyone doing the swap thing at these hotels.


----------



## C&Jx2

schumigirl said:


> Oh that's a shame about your brother not coming anymore....but, there`s usually a silver lining.....a suite will be lovely!!!


We loved the suite last time but for some reason that’s not a room type for five people. Now that we’re back to being four it’s good to go. 

I can’t wait to see the refurbs!


----------



## schumigirl

C&Jx2 said:


> We loved the suite last time but for some reason that’s not a room type for five people. Now that we’re back to being four it’s good to go.
> 
> I can’t wait to see the refurbs!



I hope you like the refurbs in the hotel......some really love the changes….some don`t


----------



## macraven

Dis Daily Update thread for  1-14-2020


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Dis Daily Update thread for  1-14-2020



I love this thread!!!!


----------



## AlisaMom

To RPR experts - are there refillable mugs in the new Tuk Tuk Market?


----------



## hhoope01

Yes there are.  We didn't buy one, but I do believe they are like the CBBR mugs good for refills only at the resort itself, not throughout the parks or at other resorts.


----------



## C&Jx2

I hope someone posts an update with info on the cup (if they have them).


----------



## hhoope01

What do you want to know?  We are at RPR right now and could go ask.


----------



## C&Jx2

hhoope01 said:


> What do you want to know?  We are at RPR right now and could go ask.


Pics of the refillable mugs at Tuk Tuk? Don’t go out of your way though!


----------



## AlisaMom

hhoope01 said:


> What do you want to know?  We are at RPR right now and could go ask.


Info and pictures of the refillable mugs . Thank you!


----------



## Valbot

Booked a last minute trip only for end of February. It's only a 3 day trip unfortunately but looking forward to getting back to rpr. I doubt it will be warm enough to swim at the end of February but looking forward to getting back. Hopefully I can get on hagrids.


----------



## hhoope01

I asked about the refillable mugs purchasable in the Tuk Tuk market.  I was told they are only refillable at RPR.  But you can refill them at Islands and Jakes, as well as, at the Tuk Tuk market.


----------



## C&Jx2

hhoope01 said:


> I asked about the refillable mugs purchasable in the Tuk Tuk market.  I was told they are only refillable at RPR.  But you can refill them at Islands and Jakes, as well as, at the Tuk Tuk market.
> 
> View attachment 465506View attachment 465507View attachment 465509


Oh nice! Thank you so much!
I wonder if they’ll fill them at the pool bar...


----------



## AlisaMom

hhoope01 said:


> I asked about the refillable mugs purchasable in the Tuk Tuk market.  I was told they are only refillable at RPR.  But you can refill them at Islands and Jakes, as well as, at the Tuk Tuk market.


Thank you SO MUCH! You info is priceless [/QUOTE]


----------



## DISNEY FIX

Would anyone venture an opinion on what size airmatress would fit in a king suite? My kids are getting a little too old to sleep in the same bed. I am assuming there is room for it?!?
Also how big is the fridge in the room?


----------



## Squirlz

DISNEY FIX said:


> Would anyone venture an opinion on what size airmatress would fit in a king suite? My kids are getting a little too old to sleep in the same bed. I am assuming there is room for it?!?
> Also how big is the fridge in the room?


It's like a dorm fridge.  If you take out the loose shelf you can stand up a 2 liter bottle.


----------



## DISNEY FIX

Squirlz said:


> It's like a dorm fridge.  If you take out the loose shelf you can stand up a 2 liter bottle.


Similar to a Disney's fridge in a studio? That goes to anyone...thanks for the reply.


----------



## C&Jx2

DISNEY FIX said:


> Would anyone venture an opinion on what size airmatress would fit in a king suite? My kids are getting a little too old to sleep in the same bed. I am assuming there is room for it?!?
> Also how big is the fridge in the room?


There was definitely room for a twin in our king suite in June, but it would have to go in the bedroom. Once you move the coffee table and unfold the pull out there isn’t much room left in the living room for an extra bed.


----------



## DISNEY FIX

C&Jx2 said:


> There was definitely room for a twin in our king suite in June, but it would have to go in the bedroom. Once you move the coffee table and unfold the pull out there isn’t much room left in the living room for an extra bed.


Noooooooo ...I wanna get away from them....ugggg.


----------



## C&Jx2

DISNEY FIX said:


> Noooooooo ...I wanna get away from them....ugggg.


I feel you lol


----------



## schumigirl

DISNEY FIX said:


> Would anyone venture an opinion on what size airmatress would fit in a king suite? My kids are getting a little too old to sleep in the same bed. I am assuming there is room for it?!?
> Also how big is the fridge in the room?



There is room for an air mattress. In a king suite you’ll have some room. The table in the sitting room can be moved to the side of the room under the window. But, yes, maybe better in the bedroom. 

In the first post of this thread there is a picture of the fridge that’s in all the regular rooms.


----------



## DISNEY FIX

schumigirl said:


> There is room for an air mattress. In a king suite you’ll have some room. The table in the sitting room can be moved to the side of the room under the window. But, yes, maybe better in the bedroom.
> 
> In the first post of this thread there is a picture of the fridge that’s in all the regular rooms.


Thank you. Looks like it will fit milk,cream cheese,coffee flavoring, and bagels and water. Look just a smidge smaller than what's in a  Disney studio. 

Anyone have any luck with Amazon prime now deliveries to the resort?


----------



## schumigirl

DISNEY FIX said:


> Thank you. Looks like it will fit milk,cream cheese,coffee flavoring, and bagels and water. Look just a smidge smaller than what's in a  Disney studio.
> 
> Anyone have any luck with Amazon prime now deliveries to the resort?



We really only put water and wine in the fridge, and the occasional cake, but it does hold quite a decent amount. And by the sounds of it, you`ll be fine with what you want to store in it. 

Can`t help with your Amazon question as we never buy groceries, but someone has mentioned it, so I`m sure you`ll get an answer soon


----------



## Polyonmymind

C&Jx2 said:


> Oh nice! Thank you so much!
> I wonder if they’ll fill them at the pool bar...



This past October we stayed at CB, and purchased their cup.   At CB the pool bar area had the drink fountain machine you use to refill the cup.  The bartenders did not refill this cup, they directed you to the fountain machines.  Sorry I can't speak specifically about RPR, but I would guess yes, so long as they have the fountain machines in the pool bar area.


----------



## hhoope01

Our pool attendant said they can't refill the cups down at the pool.


----------



## C&Jx2

hhoope01 said:


> Our pool attendant said they can't refill the cups down at the pool.


Booooo
But thanks for the reply


----------



## C&Jx2

Polyonmymind said:


> This past October we stayed at CB, and purchased their cup.   At CB the pool bar area had the drink fountain machine you use to refill the cup.  The bartenders did not refill this cup, they directed you to the fountain machines.  Sorry I can't speak specifically about RPR, but I would guess yes, so long as they have the fountain machines in the pool bar area.


Last I knew they didn’t have a self-serve fountain at RPR... Only the pool bar.


----------



## CheriePenguin

schumigirl said:


> Have it put on your reservation you need a rollaway.
> 
> It stands on it`s end and there is room by the door to store it there during the day.
> 
> Or bring the air mattress, as mac says, housekeeping will bring you bedding for it.
> 
> Never heard of anyone doing the swap thing at these hotels.



So they will for sure allow us to get the room for 5 and not pay for a rollaway (if we bring or buy an airbed in FL)?  So we'd still get 5 keys/express passes without a problem?


----------



## CheriePenguin

And I read that you can pool-hop.  Is that correct?  You can go to the other Universal resorts and try their pools (and restaurants, etc.)?  Do you have to show your room key or anything?


----------



## schumigirl

CheriePenguin said:


> So they will for sure allow us to get the room for 5 and not pay for a rollaway (if we bring or buy an airbed in FL)?  So we'd still get 5 keys/express passes without a problem?



Yes, absolutely correct.

The five people registered in the room will receive a room key which is your EP.

And many people use the air beds to save paying for a rollaway.

Yes you can pool hop. Some people have been asked for room keys to show you are Loews guests.


----------



## CheriePenguin

schumigirl said:


> Yes, absolutely correct.
> 
> The five people registered in the room will receive a room key which is your EP.
> 
> And many people use the air beds to save paying for a rollaway.
> 
> Yes you can pool hop. Some people have been asked for room keys to show you are Loews guests.


Thank you so much!


----------



## Mysteryincorp

DISNEY FIX said:


> Thank you. Looks like it will fit milk,cream cheese,coffee flavoring, and bagels and water. Look just a smidge smaller than what's in a  Disney studio.
> 
> Anyone have any luck with Amazon prime now deliveries to the resort?



we did it last year and had a lot of  trouble with the delivery person, he kept marking our order as undeliverable  and then disappearing. It was annoying but we ended up getting our order for free since they messed it up. We arrive at RPR  next week and I plan on having some groceries delivered again through prime. Will just have them deliver it straight to concierge and pick it up when we are available.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Mysteryincorp said:


> we did it last year and had a lot of  trouble with the delivery person, he kept marking our order as undeliverable  and then disappearing. It was annoying but we ended up getting our order for free since they messed it up. We arrive at RPR  next week and I plan on having some groceries delivered again through prime. Will just have them deliver it straight to concierge and pick it up when we are available.



Scoobie doobie doo!!!!!!!


----------



## CheriePenguin

Well we did it!  We booked a Dbl Queen Club Level room (7 nts SMSM) , plus our air for late June!!  I'll keep an eye out for possible AP rates (for Club level at RPR, HRH, and PBR).  It's pricey, and will be a little cramped for the 5 of us, but we're going to use an air mattress, and I think we're really going to enjoy the Club level lounge room.  We had a Family Harbor room on the Carnival Vista cruise ship and we really enjoyed the Family Harbor lounge - similar idea to the Club level room (though the Family Harbor lounge also had ice cream!)

Still have a number of questions though ...  

Are Dbl Queen Club level rooms as likely as any other types to have AP rates come out?

I haven't seen anywhere to get APs except through Universal (non-FL resident).  We'll want the Seasonal Passes since the blackout dates for the 2 park ones won't affect us, but we might have one person get a higher level pass for the food/merchandise discounts.  Is it best to just buy them when we get down there (where? at the hotel or the park?), or to order them in advance, or to order tickets and then upgrade them when we get down there?  (And is the upgrade cost simply the difference between the cost of the ticket we bought and the AP cost?)

Is the Luau only on Saturday nights?  How far in advance can and should we book tickets for that?  And where would we go to book those?

What nights are the WOK Experience dinners?  How much are they?  Or does the cost depend on what you put into yours?  Do you need reservations, or just come

What nights do they do the torch lighting ceremony?  Is it right at dusk?

Thanks so much for all the info!  It's been so helpful to read everyone's experiences and advice!


----------



## schumigirl

CheriePenguin said:


> Well we did it!  We booked a Dbl Queen Club Level room (7 nts SMSM) , plus our air for late June!!  I'll keep an eye out for possible AP rates (for Club level at RPR, HRH, and PBR).  It's pricey, and will be a little cramped for the 5 of us, but we're going to use an air mattress, and I think we're really going to enjoy the Club level lounge room.  We had a Family Harbor room on the Carnival Vista cruise ship and we really enjoyed the Family Harbor lounge - similar idea to the Club level room (though the Family Harbor lounge also had ice cream!)
> 
> Still have a number of questions though ...
> 
> Are Dbl Queen Club level rooms as likely as any other types to have AP rates come out?
> 
> I haven't seen anywhere to get APs except through Universal (non-FL resident).  We'll want the Seasonal Passes since the blackout dates for the 2 park ones won't affect us, but we might have one person get a higher level pass for the food/merchandise discounts.  Is it best to just buy them when we get down there (where? at the hotel or the park?), or to order them in advance, or to order tickets and then upgrade them when we get down there?  (And is the upgrade cost simply the difference between the cost of the ticket we bought and the AP cost?)
> 
> Is the Luau only on Saturday nights?  How far in advance can and should we book tickets for that?  And where would we go to book those?
> 
> What nights are the WOK Experience dinners?  How much are they?  Or does the cost depend on what you put into yours?  Do you need reservations, or just come
> 
> What nights do they do the torch lighting ceremony?  Is it right at dusk?
> 
> Thanks so much for all the info!  It's been so helpful to read everyone's experiences and advice!



Congratulations on booking!! 

The torch lighting ceremony is a Saturday night, and yes, it’s at dusk.

Luau is also on Saturday‘s too. No need to book far in advance. You can book online or concierge can do it for you when you get there.

The Wok experience varies as to nights. Holidays it’s on every night. All other times it’s on weekends only. I‘m not sure about June but for example last July it was on every night and the same when we were there this past December. But September it was only Friday and Saturday.

Either way would work, purchasing tickets then upgrading or just purchasing an AP.


----------



## DISNEY FIX

Mysteryincorp said:


> we did it last year and had a lot of  trouble with the delivery person, he kept marking our order as undeliverable  and then disappearing. It was annoying but we ended up getting our order for free since they messed it up. We arrive at RPR  next week and I plan on having some groceries delivered again through prime. Will just have them deliver it straight to concierge and pick it up when we are available.


Please keep us posted. Have a great trip!!!


----------



## totebagg

We have booked a quick trip down over Valentine's Day/President's Day weekend since the kids are out of school that Thursday, Friday and Monday.  This will be our first time to Universal since the 90's and I normally would have planned and adjusted as needed, but we have another family coming down with us and they are looking to me for all the planning.  We go to Disney every year so apparently that translates to being an expert at all Theme Parks!   So of course I turned to the trusty forums to pick a resort and gather some tips and you guys have not let me down!  I really appreciate everyone's knowledge and it has really helped with my planning, but I have a few questions.
Has anyone gone down over the President's Day weekend?  The crowd calendars show this time as very busy (which I expected), but wasn't sure if others had been at this time and feel that touring the parks with the Express Passes are doable within this short trip.  
I know Florida's weather can be unpredictable, but what is the weather normally like in February?  We've only been to FL during the months of May, September and December. 
Any other tips to share to get the most out of our trip? It will be 4 adults, 2 young adults and 2 tweens.
TIA and so excited to get there!!


----------



## Linkura

totebagg said:


> We have booked a quick trip down over Valentine's Day/President's Day weekend since the kids are out of school that Thursday, Friday and Monday.  This will be our first time to Universal since the 90's and I normally would have planned and adjusted as needed, but we have another family coming down with us and they are looking to me for all the planning.  We go to Disney every year so apparently that translates to being an expert at all Theme Parks!   So of course I turned to the trusty forums to pick a resort and gather some tips and you guys have not let me down!  I really appreciate everyone's knowledge and it has really helped with my planning, but I have a few questions.
> Has anyone gone down over the President's Day weekend?  The crowd calendars show this time as very busy (which I expected), but wasn't sure if others had been at this time and feel that touring the parks with the Express Passes are doable within this short trip.
> I know Florida's weather can be unpredictable, but what is the weather normally like in February?  We've only been to FL during the months of May, September and December.
> Any other tips to share to get the most out of our trip? It will be 4 adults, 2 young adults and 2 tweens.
> TIA and so excited to get there!!


If you have Express Passes, you will have almost no issues with the crowds and will be able to get everything done easily. Only issue is they don't work for Hagrid's.  I'd check the Hagrid's thread closer to your trip to see what the deal is there. Since that weekend is generally busy, rope drop may be your best bet for Hagrid's.  Otherwise, relax and enjoy!


----------



## totebagg

Linkura said:


> If you have Express Passes, you will have almost no issues with the crowds and will be able to get everything done easily. Only issue is they don't work for Hagrid's.  I'd check the Hagrid's thread closer to your trip to see what the deal is there. Since that weekend is generally busy, rope drop may be your best bet for Hagrid's.  Otherwise, relax and enjoy!


Thank you so much.  I am watching the Hadrid thread as well and plan on doing  rope drop the first day to see if we can get on.  I won't be too bummed if we don't get it this go round as I am sure we will be back!


----------



## TommyJK

totebagg said:


> I know Florida's weather can be unpredictable, but what is the weather normally like in February?  We've only been to FL during the months of May, September and December.



We've been down twice during the same period you are going.  As you said, weather can be unpredictable..

The first time we went down was when there was the big "polar vortex" freezing much of North America.  And even then some days were still warm.  We had a few days that trip that hit the mid 70s, but other days where the morning temps were in the mid 30s! (before it got up to low 50s for the afternoon).

Another trip we took at this time was 3 years ago and we lucked out with high 70s - low 80s the entire trip.

So yes, can be a very mixed bag.


----------



## hhoope01

As others have mentioned, the weather in Orlando can definitely be "variable".  I do believe that historically, January tends to be the coldest month.  We were there last week and had highs in the low to mid-80s and lows in the mid to upper-60s all week.  It was warm enough to hit the IOA water rides and get soaked without getting too cold.  But those at the parks this week are getting a completely different  experience with lows in the 30s and highs only in the 50s or 60s.  

For February, you will most likely have highs in the mid-70s and lows in the mid-50s, but it could be in the 80s and very warm or in the 50s and cold.  I'd suggest looking at the weather predictions just before you leave and pack according to that (hoping they are fairly accurate.)


----------



## TommyJK

Living in Canada, even on our trips in Jan or Feb where we have seen temps in the 50 is WAY better than the teens that we get up here at the same time of year


----------



## totebagg

Thank you all so much for the input.  We visited Disney in December a couple of years ago and Florida had a cold snap.  I swear the 40 and 50 degrees temps in Florida are much colder than here in NC!!


----------



## Llama mama

Been to Disney many times... Haven’t been to Universal since the 90’s .Have two teenage girls and a husband who enjoy coasters. So first time planning a stay. Read many forums threads and wondering what is the standard length a family can stay entertained at Universal. With two parks and City Walk , since we are coming for Thanksgiving not sure about water park. I am liking a club level stay at either Royal Pacific or Portifino Bay. I would love to book all 9 days but am afraid we will be burnt out or bored for that length. 
Also would consider a split stay with Disney but that’s getting really pricey.


----------



## acarsme123

We are in the same boat as you, having done Disney twice in the last 4 years.  Our son has been begging to go to Universal so we finally caved this year, but my wife and I definitely are more Disney types.  We haven't been to Universal since the 90s either.  What we did is we booked both the Magic Kingdom After Hours and Animal Kingdom After Hours events to get our Disney fix in.  We are going to keep our hotel at Universal the entire time though.  Changing hotels in the middle of the trip sounds like a big pain and takes away valuable time.  We are getting there on a Monday night, and leaving on Friday.  We have the 4 day, 3 park, park-to-park tickets.  We didn't even factor in being able to use Volcano Bay because in March, it can be iffy whether or not you can do that stuff.  We've gone to Disney during that time when it's been warm the entire time, but last time we had a couple of chilly days where we wouldn't have gotten much out of a water park.  But the ticket package deal for all 3 parks was the best deal.  When we arrive on Monday, that's the night of the Magic Kingdom After Hours, so we aren't even going to go into the Universal parks that day.  We are just planning on eating early at Citywalk then heading to Magic Kingdom.  We will then have all day Tuesday, Wednesday, and most of Thursday (as we have to leave early for the Animal Kingdom After Hours), and then we will have Friday morning before we have to head out.  I think we will have plenty of time having the Unlimited Express Passes.  I could be wrong, but I hope it's enough.  My only concern is we may not get decent pool time at the resort, which is something my son loves to do on our trips.  But we will just see how it goes.  Sometimes our son craps out early at the parks and just wants to go back to the resort to swim.  



Llama mama said:


> Been to Disney many times... Haven’t been to Universal since the 90’s .Have two teenage girls and a husband who enjoy coasters. So first time planning a stay. Read many forums threads and wondering what is the standard length a family can stay entertained at Universal. With two parks and City Walk , since we are coming for Thanksgiving not sure about water park. I am liking a club level stay at either Royal Pacific or Portifino Bay. I would love to book all 9 days but am afraid we will be burnt out or bored for that length.
> Also would consider a split stay with Disney but that’s getting really pricey.


----------



## Llama mama

acarsme123 said:


> We are in the same boat as you, having done Disney twice in the last 4 years.  Our son has been begging to go to Universal so we finally caved this year, but my wife and I definitely are more Disney types.  We haven't been to Universal since the 90s either.  What we did is we booked both the Magic Kingdom After Hours and Animal Kingdom After Hours events to get our Disney fix in.  We are going to keep our hotel at Universal the entire time though.  Changing hotels in the middle of the trip sounds like a big pain and takes away valuable time.  We are getting there on a Monday night, and leaving on Friday.  We have the 4 day, 3 park, park-to-park tickets.  We didn't even factor in being able to use Volcano Bay because in March, it can be iffy whether or not you can do that stuff.  We've gone to Disney during that time when it's been warm the entire time, but last time we had a couple of chilly days where we wouldn't have gotten much out of a water park.  But the ticket package deal for all 3 parks was the best deal.  When we arrive on Monday, that's the night of the Magic Kingdom After Hours, so we aren't even going to go into the Universal parks that day.  We are just planning on eating early at Citywalk then heading to Magic Kingdom.  We will then have all day Tuesday, Wednesday, and most of Thursday (as we have to leave early for the Animal Kingdom After Hours), and then we will have Friday morning before we have to head out.  I think we will have plenty of time having the Unlimited Express Passes.  I could be wrong, but I hope it's enough.  My only concern is we may not get decent pool time at the resort, which is something my son loves to do on our trips.  But we will just see how it goes.  Sometimes our son craps out early at the parks and just wants to go back to the resort to swim.


That’s a brilliant idea! My only fear is they will not be running after hours nights during the week of Thanksgiving. We did Villians and loved it. 9 days  just seems excessive at Universal which sounds awful to say. I wouldn’t think twice of booking that at Disney with 4 parks and DD . I am hoping I get some responses from others to ease my decision . I really don’t like jumping resorts either.


----------



## acarsme123

I have a feeling the After Hours events are here to stay.  That has to be a huge cash cow for them I would think.  But I'm not sure about the week of Thanksgiving.  Maybe some others can chime in on that.  I agree 9 days at Universal would probably be really excessive, at least until they get the additional parks built that they announced. 


Llama mama said:


> That’s a brilliant idea! My only fear is they will not be running after hours nights during the week of Thanksgiving. We did Villians and loved it. 9 days just seems excessive at Universal which sounds awful to say. I wouldn’t think twice of booking that at Disney with 4 parks and DD . I am hoping I get some responses from others to ease my decision . I really don’t like jumping resorts either.


----------



## macraven

I


----------



## schumigirl

Llama mama said:


> That’s a brilliant idea! My only fear is they will not be running after hours nights during the week of Thanksgiving. We did Villians and loved it. 9 days  just seems excessive at Universal which sounds awful to say. I wouldn’t think twice of booking that at Disney with 4 parks and DD . I am hoping I get some responses from others to ease my decision . I really don’t like jumping resorts either.



9 days isn’t excessive to us. We don’t visit Disney or Sea world, but do have a car and do a bit of roving around Florida too. So we are a little different to most tourists as our average stay is around 26 nights, all at either RP and Sapphire Falls. 

With 9 nights you’ll have plenty of time to relax and not run around the parks trying to fit everything in during 2 Days. You have plenty of time to enjoy the resort too, both those hotels have good pools and at PB you have a choice of more than one.

Disney is not too far to drive to, so you don’t need to move resorts which, yes, I can understand you not wanting to do. But avoiding the I-4 and going the Turkey Lake Rd into Sand Lake Rd towards Disney is a lot easier than the I-4. If we drive to LBV or Celebration we only ever use the Turkey Lake Rd route. 

But, I can see why Universal only for 9 nights might be too much for some people.

Have you checked the park layouts and seen what’s on offer in the parks? You‘ll see some massive changes since you were last there!!!


----------



## Llama mama

schumigirl said:


> 9 days isn’t excessive to us. We don’t visit Disney or Sea world, but do have a car and do a bit of roving around Florida too. So we are a little different to most tourists as our average stay is around 26 nights, all at either RP and Sapphire Falls.
> 
> With 9 nights you’ll have plenty of time to relax and not run around the parks trying to fit everything in during 2 Days. You have plenty of time to enjoy the resort too, both those hotels have good pools and at PB you have a choice of more than one.
> 
> Disney is not too far to drive to, so you don’t need to move resorts which, yes, I can understand you not wanting to do. But avoiding the I-4 and going the Turkey Lake Rd into Sand Lake Rd towards Disney is a lot easier than the I-4. If we drive to LBV or Celebration we only ever use the Turkey Lake Rd route.
> 
> But, I can see why Universal only for 9 nights might be too much for some people.
> 
> Have you checked the park layouts and seen what’s on offer in the parks? You‘ll see some massive changes since you were last there!!!


The more I am researching I am either going to book the 9 days at Portofino or Royal Pacific club level . Really like the idea of hot breakfast at PR but like most rooms at or near lounge at RP. Are any of the rooms updated at PR? Hoping to swim some so who has the better pool .
I am researching SeaWorld and thinking of using Uber to visit one or two days there from Universal. Staying put at one resort sounds way more relaxing.


----------



## mdsouth

I just booked for July 3rd.  I have never been to Universal before.  Looking forward to having the unlimited pass for July 3rd and 4th!  I am sure the park will be super crowded but the pass should help.  

Any tips for things to do or avoid around the 4th at Universal?


----------



## Llama mama

Ok I think I made a decision. I am booking 8 nights at Royal Pacific club level. We will Uber to Seaworld for a day o two and /or a Disney After Hours Once. We will be staying over Thanksgiving week. I am leaning toward a package deal using the Universal Studios website. It will give me the unlimited length of stay 3 park ticket . Hopefully we catch a warm day to utilize Volcano Bay at least once. I know November can be iffy with temperatures.  
Can anyone think of a reason I should not purchase as a package? 
Thoughts on cancellation insurance? Never used it in the past but their Cancellation Policy is iffy wording to it.


----------



## amuse-bouche

I just made a reservation at Royal Pacific Resort for our first Universal trip. The confirmation email doesn't mention the credit card deposit that I made. Is that normal?

We are probably going to purchase Annual Passes. Do I have to purchase an AP before I can view any AP room discounts?


----------



## schumigirl

Llama mama said:


> The more I am researching I am either going to book the 9 days at Portofino or Royal Pacific club level . Really like the idea of hot breakfast at PR but like most rooms at or near lounge at RP. Are any of the rooms updated at PR? Hoping to swim some so who has the better pool .
> I am researching SeaWorld and thinking of using Uber to visit one or two days there from Universal. Staying put at one resort sounds way more relaxing.



The rooms were all updated a couple of years ago.

Usually Club Level rooms are all on the 7th floor. You can be put on the 6th floor on occasion, but takes seconds on the stairs or elevator.

We love the pool at RP, it suits us, but PB pools are lovely too. You can pool hop too at Universal.


----------



## schumigirl

amuse-bouche said:


> I just made a reservation at Royal Pacific Resort for our first Universal trip. The confirmation email doesn't mention the credit card deposit that I made. Is that normal?
> 
> We are probably going to purchase Annual Passes. Do I have to purchase an AP before I can view any AP room discounts?



I don’t know about your reservation. I’m sure someone will answer that for you.

No, you don’t need to purchase the AP before viewing the AP rates. Anyone can view them I believe.


----------



## amuse-bouche

schumigirl said:


> No, you don’t need to purchase the AP before viewing the AP rates. Anyone can view them I believe.


I couldn't figure out how to find AP rates. Maybe I'm just too far out. When there is one available does it show up as a choice, like the "Stay More, Save More" does?


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

amuse-bouche said:


> I just made a reservation at Royal Pacific Resort for our first Universal trip. The confirmation email doesn't mention the credit card deposit that I made. Is that normal?
> 
> We are probably going to purchase Annual Passes. Do I have to purchase an AP before I can view any AP room discounts?



Deposits have been a little weird lately, give it a little time possibly even several days.....

You can view AP rates without having a pass or having activated a pass yet, although depending on time frame you may or may not actually have an AP discount available for your travel period.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

amuse-bouche said:


> I couldn't figure out how to find AP rates. Maybe I'm just too far out. When there is one available does it show up as a choice, like the "Stay More, Save More" does?




That is a separate discount, depending how far out you are and length of stay SMSM can sometimes be close to what an AP rate maybe, typically no more than a couple months out on AP rates sometimes longer though.


----------



## amuse-bouche

DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Deposits have been a little weird lately, give it a little time possibly even several days.....
> 
> You can view AP rates without having a pass or having activated a pass yet, although depending on time frame you may or may not actually have an AP discount available for your travel period.


I received a confirmation email for the reservation. I just find it odd that the email shows the total cost for the stay (minus tax) but makes no mention of the deposit I made. It was just shy of $1000. so I want to make sure that it's properly credited. 

I tried making another reservation for dates in early May, because someone posted that the current AP discount goes until May 22nd, but I still see no mention of an AP discount when the available room types and prices come up.

I'm finding their site a little bit hard to navigate. I think I am just too used to doing things Disney's way (not that Disney's way is perfect, by any means).


----------



## amuse-bouche

DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> That is a separate discount, depending how far out you are and length of stay SMSM can sometimes be close to what an AP rate maybe, typically no more than a couple months out on AP rates sometimes longer though.


If the SMSM rate is a good deal then I am fine just keeping that, rather than worrying about hunting for a different but near equal discount.  We started out looking into visiting Universal as a cost saving idea over a Disney Deluxe On-site stay. That idea quickly went out the window when we fell in love with the pictures and videos of club level suites at RPR.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

amuse-bouche said:


> If the SMSM rate is a good deal then I am fine just keeping that, rather than worrying about hunting for a different but near equal discount.  We started out looking into visiting Universal as a cost saving idea over a Disney Deluxe On-site stay. That idea quickly went out the window when we fell in love with the pictures and videos of club level suites at RPR.



I’d definitely still look at rates as your dates come closer as they can vary especially if you’re looking at a suite, I’ve seen AP rates that were substantially cheaper.

RPR is a great choice!


----------



## EveDallas

Llama mama said:


> That’s a brilliant idea! My only fear is they will not be running after hours nights during the week of Thanksgiving. We did Villians and loved it. 9 days  just seems excessive at Universal which sounds awful to say. I wouldn’t think twice of booking that at Disney with 4 parks and DD . I am hoping I get some responses from others to ease my decision . I really don’t like jumping resorts either.



I'd love to be able to spend 9 days at Universal!


----------



## Squirlz

amuse-bouche said:


> If the SMSM rate is a good deal then I am fine just keeping that, rather than worrying about hunting for a different but near equal discount.  We started out looking into visiting Universal as a cost saving idea over a Disney Deluxe On-site stay. That idea quickly went out the window when we fell in love with the pictures and videos of club level suites at RPR.


We get a RPR Club King room with water view.  I guess there aren't that many Kings so we book early to be sure to get one.  By the time AP rates come out I have never seen a King available.


----------



## Linkura

amuse-bouche said:


> I received a confirmation email for the reservation. I just find it odd that the email shows the total cost for the stay (minus tax) but makes no mention of the deposit I made. It was just shy of $1000. so I want to make sure that it's properly credited.


It's there, go to the website to check your reservation and it'll have more details.


----------



## amuse-bouche

Squirlz said:


> We get a RPR Club King room with water view.  I guess there aren't that many Kings so we book early to be sure to get one.  By the time AP rates come out I have never seen a King available.


Excellent information. Thank you. We got a Club King room with an attached Hospitality Suite. I will just be happy with my SMSM rate. I'm glad I asked though.


----------



## amuse-bouche

Linkura said:


> It's there, go to the website to check your reservation and it'll have more details.


Thank you! I didn't even think to check the website! That must sound ridiculous, I know, but they didn't have me set up an account so I didn't realize I could look up my information. I will do it right now.

Thanks to everyone who contributes to this thread and to the other ones concerning Universal. Without you I never would have thought to consider a Universal trip. It was your enthusiasm for the Royal Pacific Resort that convinced me to try this "new to us" destination. This first trip is going to be just my husband and I. We are really excited. I'm sure I'll be back with more silly questions


----------



## Llama mama

Can we grab mid day snacks and drinks from club level and bring them to the pool? What about alcohol, can we grab a beer or wine from CL lounge and bring back to our room?  
New to Universal club level. At Disney you can grab anything from CL and bring to your room or the pool. Sometimes the lounge was too crowded.


----------



## schumigirl

Llama mama said:


> Can we grab mid day snacks and drinks from club level and bring them to the pool? What about alcohol, can we grab a beer or wine from CL lounge and bring back to our room?
> New to Universal club level. At Disney you can grab anything from CL and bring to your room or the pool. Sometimes the lounge was too crowded.



Yes, you can take snacks and bottled water to the pool.

And yes, you can take your beer/wine/alcohol back to your room. You can also take food too.


----------



## schumigirl

amuse-bouche said:


> Thanks to everyone who contributes to this thread and to the other ones concerning Universal. Without you I never would have thought to consider a Universal trip. It was your enthusiasm for the Royal Pacific Resort that convinced me to try this "new to us" destination. This first trip is going to be just my husband and I. We are really excited. I'm sure I'll be back with more silly questions




That is so lovely to read.

I hope you love RP and Universal. We fell in love with RP way back, and still love it today. Definitely our home from home......

Ask away, most of us are here to help


----------



## schumigirl

amuse-bouche said:


> Excellent information. Thank you. We got a Club King room with an attached Hospitality Suite. I will just be happy with my SMSM rate. I'm glad I asked though.



Nice choice.....the Hospitality Suite is beautiful. Especially since they updated it during the revamp!


----------



## Llama mama

In the 2 shops onsite is there any grab and go pre-made food options Like salads or sandwiches?


----------



## schumigirl

Llama mama said:


> In the 2 shops onsite is there any grab and go pre-made food options Like salads or sandwiches?



Tuk Tuk Grab and Go have those choices.


----------



## Llama mama

schumigirl said:


> Tuk Tuk Grab and Go have those choices.


Thank you for all your help! I truly appreciate the your time and effort .
I am booking today and couldn’t have decided so quickly without your information and help! Thank you again


----------



## schumigirl

Llama mama said:


> Thank you for all your help! I truly appreciate the your time and effort ❤.
> I am booking today and couldn’t have decided so quickly without your information and help! Thank you again



You are so welcome.

Glad to hear you’ve decided to go there, I’m sure you’ll love it!!


----------



## Llama mama

Ok , now that I am booked. We will be staying 11/21 to 11/29. Does Royal Pacific    have any Thanksgiving meal specials? Any must do at the parks for the holidays? Shows that need to be pre booked. I was reading about the Grinch Christmas but not sure if that’s a pre book or not . Thoughts on the Luau?


----------



## Squirlz

The Grinchmas stage show takes place several times a day.  You just line up for it.  Breakfast with the Grinch character meal needs to be reserved.  There's a Macy's parade every evening in UO.  Never been to the luau.


----------



## Llama mama

Squirlz said:


> The Grinchmas stage show takes place several times a day.  You just line up for it.  Breakfast with the Grinch character meal needs to be reserved.  There's a Macy's parade every evening in UO.  Never been to the luau.


Thank you!! So the stage show is aline up and wait. EP no good for that show? Not sure parade will be going on when we are there. Website says December and we leave 11/29. Thanks again


----------



## schumigirl

Llama mama said:


> Ok , now that I am booked. We will be staying 11/21 to 11/29. Does Royal Pacific    have any Thanksgiving meal specials? Any must do at the parks for the holidays? Shows that need to be pre booked. I was reading about the Grinch Christmas but not sure if that’s a pre book or not . Thoughts on the Luau?



Yes, they do a Thanksgiving Buffet and from pictures I’ve seen of it, it is fabulous.

We enjoyed the Luau, you don’t need to book too far ahead of time as we’ve never heard of it being completely full. The show is excellent and we really enjoyed the food.

Christmas is a lot of fun at Universal. We were there for 11 nights end of Nov into December and enjoyed all of their Holiday offerings. The Grinchmas Show is just one you queue to go in and watch, it’s on at various times over the day. 

We might see you, we’re playing with dates right now.......


----------



## patster734

Llama mama said:


> Ok , now that I am booked. We will be staying 11/21 to 11/29. Does Royal Pacific    have any Thanksgiving meal specials? Any must do at the parks for the holidays? Shows that need to be pre booked. I was reading about the Grinch Christmas but not sure if that’s a pre book or not . Thoughts on the Luau?



All of the Universal hotels had dining events this past Thanksgiving Day. We missed out on them because we arrived on Friday, but Portofino Bay Hotel also had a Harbor Nights event that night which we attended. Harbor Nights is a hard ticket event with unlimited wines and appetizers, and we enjoyed it a lot.


----------



## C&Jx2

patster734 said:


> All of the Universal hotels had dining events this past Thanksgiving Day. We missed out on them because we arrived on Friday, but Portofino Bay Hotel also had a Harbor Nights event that night which we attended. Harbor Nights is a hard ticket event with unlimited wines and appetizers, and we enjoyed it a lot.View attachment 468486View attachment 468488View attachment 468489


Is it ticketed only for the holiday? Or is it that type of event all year long. We like the dessert parties at Disney, so we’d be interested in this as well!


----------



## Llama mama

Question about needing a larger lanyard. I always carried a mini backpack at Disney. For our Universal trip I will be utilizing a fanny pack and lanyard. 
We are at Royal Pacific, will everything be on one card? Our tickets , EP and  Room key? 
we booked a vacation package via Universal.
Or is everything issued separately?


----------



## Squirlz

Your room key card is also your EP.  I carry a lanyard with my AP on one side, key/EP on the other, sandwiching my ID a credit card and a couple twenties.  That's all I need for the day.


----------



## tgarre06

Squirlz said:


> Your room key card is also your EP.  I carry a lanyard with my AP on one side, key/EP on the other, sandwiching my ID a credit card and a couple twenties.  That's all I need for the day.


Can you charge to your room key, or do you need to bring a credit card/cash? TIA!


----------



## Squirlz

tgarre06 said:


> Can you charge to your room key, or do you need to bring a credit card/cash? TIA!


You can charge to your room.  I just like to cover all the bases.


----------



## patster734

C&Jx2 said:


> Is it ticketed only for the holiday? Or is it that type of event all year long. We like the dessert parties at Disney, so we’d be interested in this as well!



There are 4 Harbor Nights planned for the coming year:

Harbor Nights: Romantico
Friday, February 14, 2020
6:30 PM

Harbor Nights: Primavera
Friday, April 17, 2020
Check back at a later date for tickets.

Harbor Nights: La Dolce Vita
Friday, October 16, 2020
Check back at a later date for tickets.

Holiday Harbor Nights
Friday, November 27, 2020
Check back at a later date for tickets.

https://www.universalorlando.com/web/en/us/things-to-do/events/harbor-nights-wine-tasting-jazz
Portofino Bay Hotel also has free nightly event called Musica della Notte.

https://www.universalorlando.com/web/en/us/things-to-do/shows/musica-della-notte


----------



## schumigirl

Llama mama said:


> Question about needing a larger lanyard. I always carried a mini backpack at Disney. For our Universal trip I will be utilizing a fanny pack and lanyard.
> We are at Royal Pacific, will everything be on one card? Our tickets , EP and  Room key?
> we booked a vacation package via Universal.
> Or is everything issued separately?



Thankfully, Loews and Universal don’t have Magic Bands which for me is a good thing.

We all have lanyards which are clear. We have our room key and AP in them. They both scan through the clear plastic so it’s ridiculously easy to scan it as you enter the park, and your room key is your EP so it gets scanned as you enter every EP line. Saves rumbling about in pockets or bags to get them out every time. We all like lanyards and suits us.

Your park ticket will have the same thing as the AP.....a barcode that will scan, so it’s very easy. They are all very thin so I never understood folks who complained about having to carry “all” these cards.......not an issue.

Fanny pack is ideal except for Hulk and RRR where everything goes in a locker except for your lanyard. On those rides, we make sure our lanyard is tucked into our shirts/tops so it doesn’t fly off.

We keep fanny packs on in all other rides as ours have a three prong fastener. If they don’t have that, they need to go in a locker. And as long as they don’t interfere with the harness on rides they’re fine.


----------



## schumigirl

tgarre06 said:


> Can you charge to your room key, or do you need to bring a credit card/cash? TIA!



Not every place allows you to charge back to your room. The carts that sell drinks and snacks for example don’t allow room charging so, taking some money with you is always a good idea.


----------



## C&Jx2

patster734 said:


> There are 4 Harbor Nights planned for the coming year:
> 
> Harbor Nights: Romantico
> Friday, February 14, 2020
> 6:30 PM
> 
> Harbor Nights: Primavera
> Friday, April 17, 2020
> Check back at a later date for tickets.
> 
> Harbor Nights: La Dolce Vita
> Friday, October 16, 2020
> Check back at a later date for tickets.
> 
> Holiday Harbor Nights
> Friday, November 27, 2020
> Check back at a later date for tickets.
> 
> https://www.universalorlando.com/web/en/us/things-to-do/events/harbor-nights-wine-tasting-jazz
> Portofino Bay Hotel also has free nightly event called Musica della Notte.
> 
> https://www.universalorlando.com/web/en/us/things-to-do/shows/musica-della-notte


Ahhhhh... gotcha.


----------



## DISNEY FIX

So you guys don't carry any bottles of water?   We have been using a string backpack for 15 years at Disney.


----------



## patster734

DISNEY FIX said:


> So you guys don't carry any bottles of water?   We have been using a string backpack for 15 years at Disney.



My wife and I don’t.  Pretty much every food place will give you free iced water if you ask.  However, we might bring our refillable beer glasses.


----------



## patster734

C&Jx2 said:


> Ahhhhh... gotcha.



Most of the resorts have events throughout the year:  Harbor Nights at PBH,  Wine Riffs and Velvet Sessions at HRH, Jake’s Beer Dinners and Festivals at RPR, and Rum Dinners at SFH.  Check the Universal Orlando website for all hotel events.

https://www.universalorlando.com/we...ch-resort,on-site-hotels&attraction_interest=


----------



## TommyJK

DISNEY FIX said:


> So you guys don't carry any bottles of water?   We have been using a string backpack for 15 years at Disney.



We'll sometimes have a small drawstring backpack like the following (perhaps the same that you are talking about):






And we'll have a couple of water bottles, some sunscreen to re-apply or whatever other small items we might bring in.

These fit just fine into the small free lockers outside of each attraction.  While some grumble about using these lockers at every ride, we've never found it to be an issue.  One person goes and throws it into the locker and it takes a couple of minutes before getting into line.


----------



## CheriePenguin

schumigirl said:


> Fanny pack is ideal except for Hulk and RRR where everything goes in a locker except for your lanyard. On those rides, we make sure our lanyard is tucked into our shirts/tops so it doesn’t fly off.
> 
> We keep fanny packs on in all other rides as ours have a three prong fastener. If they don’t have that, they need to go in a locker. And as long as they don’t interfere with the harness on rides they’re fine.


Do they check to see if there is a 3-prong fastener on fanny packs?


----------



## schumigirl

CheriePenguin said:


> Do they check to see if there is a 3-prong fastener on fanny packs?



They don’t physically stop and check every person, but they can usually tell by looking at them which have and which don’t. We have seen them stop and send some folks to the lockers as they didn’t have the correct fasteners.

Many years back, Tom had one that didn’t have a three prong fastener......didn’t know it was a thing.......he was stopped and had to go put it in a locker.


----------



## acarsme123

That's good to know that you can have fanny packs on everything except those two rides you listed.  My wife is kind of anti fannypack, but I don't really care.  

Are there any particular lanyards on Amazon or through Universal that people recommend?  The one's through Universal seem a little pricey for what they are, so Amazon alternatives are welcome if they work as well.



schumigirl said:


> Your park ticket will have the same thing as the AP.....a barcode that will scan, so it’s very easy. They are all very thin so I never understood folks who complained about having to carry “all” these cards.......not an issue.
> 
> Fanny pack is ideal except for Hulk and RRR where everything goes in a locker except for your lanyard. On those rides, we make sure our lanyard is tucked into our shirts/tops so it doesn’t fly off.
> 
> We keep fanny packs on in all other rides as ours have a three prong fastener. If they don’t have that, they need to go in a locker. And as long as they don’t interfere with the harness on rides they’re fine.


----------



## patster734

acarsme123 said:


> That's good to know that you can have fanny packs on everything except those two rides you listed.  My wife is kind of anti fannypack, but I don't really care.
> 
> Are there any particular lanyards on Amazon or through Universal that people recommend?  The one's through Universal seem a little pricey for what they are, so Amazon alternatives are welcome if they work as well.



We purchased our lanyards from Universal and like them.  I got one that has Duff Beer on it while my wife’s lanyard has Royal Pacific.  We have a few more with different themes that we acquired over the years.  Having access to all of the Universal themes (Harry Potter, Jurassic Park, The Simpson’s, HHN, the hotel names, etc) is probably the biggest reason to buy directly from Universal.

In my opinion, the most important aspect of the lanyard is the sleeve.  It needs to be transparent on both sides so that cards (hotel room key for EP, theme park ticket/annual pass) can be scanned from either side.  Also, the sleeve needs to be sealable so that cards don’t accidentally fall out.  The Universal lanyards have a strong seal on their sleeves.

I’ve also owned a lanyard that had a wallet attached to it, but it was only used for an European trip years ago.


----------



## Megatron88

I just wanted to say I love this thread. My partner and I stayed here back in 2018 on our last trip to Florida and we're staying here again this May, bang on 100 days to go until check in! This thread has kept me going and up to date with the changes, I'm looking forward to the Tuk Tuk being there as we'd sometimes get back to the hotel and just want something snack like and we'd end up spending heaps of money in the little shop. 
I do have a question regarding the refillable souvenir mug, it says for the length of stay it's $18.99 does the length of stay matter as in, is there a difference between someone staying 5 days and someone staying for two weeks (that's us)? There probably isn't and it's probably a silly question but I just wanted to check as again it might be useful to have just for using when we get back to the hotel for the evening. Also what drinks are available for it? Is it things like Coke and Sprite?


----------



## DISNEY FIX

acarsme123 said:


> Are there any particular lanyards on Amazon or through Universal that people recommend?  The one's through Universal seem a little pricey for what they are, so Amazon alternatives are welcome if they work as well.



X2


----------



## schumigirl

Megatron88 said:


> I just wanted to say I love this thread. My partner and I stayed here back in 2018 on our last trip to Florida and we're staying here again this May, bang on 100 days to go until check in! This thread has kept me going and up to date with the changes, I'm looking forward to the Tuk Tuk being there as we'd sometimes get back to the hotel and just want something snack like and we'd end up spending heaps of money in the little shop.
> I do have a question regarding the refillable souvenir mug, it says for the length of stay it's $18.99 does the length of stay matter as in, is there a difference between someone staying 5 days and someone staying for two weeks (that's us)? There probably isn't and it's probably a silly question but I just wanted to check as again it might be useful to have just for using when we get back to the hotel for the evening. Also what drinks are available for it? Is it things like Coke and Sprite?




Welcome back......

Think we`re at 96 days till we go back!!! Always love when it goes under 100 sleeps!!! 

I have no idea about the length of stay as we never buy refillable anything, but this is the machine in Tuk Tuk. Sorry it`s not as clear as it could be.


----------



## schumigirl

acarsme123 said:


> That's good to know that you can have fanny packs on everything except those two rides you listed.  My wife is kind of anti fannypack, but I don't really care.
> 
> Are there any particular lanyards on Amazon or through Universal that people recommend?  The one's through Universal seem a little pricey for what they are, so Amazon alternatives are welcome if they work as well.



We have bought al of ours from Universal. Whether it be HHN or Margaritaville ones and they all last forever! Tom still uses his Reflections of Fear lanyard form 2008. 

The plastic sleeve is key as Patster said......we have had the same one for years that we bought separately. It`s starting to not fasten as well as it used to so we`ll need to get new ones soon as having them clear is so much better for having EP or AP scanned easily.


----------



## Megatron88

schumigirl said:


> Welcome back......
> 
> Think we`re at 96 days till we go back!!! Always love when it goes under 100 sleeps!!!
> 
> I have no idea about the length of stay as we never buy refillable anything, but this is the machine in Tuk Tuk. Sorry it`s not as clear as it could be.



Yep the 3 figures down to 2 just has a good feeling to it. 

Thanks for the photo. Okay it's a freestyle machine, my partner will love that. We're getting a few of these in Aberdeen now but they are still a rarity so we always like using them. Again it's the small things in life.


----------



## hhoope01

We didn't purchase one of the refillable cups during our trip a couple of weeks ago, but we have purchased the "length of stay" refillable cups at CBBR before.  And it was refillable for the whole 8 night stay we were there.  I see no reason why the RPR version would be any different.  So if you have an 8, 9, 10 or even longer stay, it should be good for the whole length of that stay.


----------



## Squirlz

hhoope01 said:


> We didn't purchase one of the refillable cups during our trip a couple of weeks ago, but we have purchased the "length of stay" refillable cups at CBBR before.  And it was refillable for the whole 8 night stay we were there.  I see no reason why the RPR version would be any different.  So if you have an 8, 9, 10 or even longer stay, it should be good for the whole length of that stay.


Do you pay to activate it every day or is it just the one price?


----------



## hhoope01

The refillable cup we purchased at CBBR, we purchased and activated it once and it was good for the length of our stay.  We didn't have to re-activate it everyday or anything like that.


----------



## jeanelle

Llama mama said:


> Ok , now that I am booked. We will be staying 11/21 to 11/29. Does Royal Pacific    have any Thanksgiving meal specials? Any must do at the parks for the holidays? Shows that need to be pre booked. I was reading about the Grinch Christmas but not sure if that’s a pre book or not . Thoughts on the Luau?



You are arriving the day after we leave.  We will be at Royal Pacific in a King Suite from 11/13 through 11/20.  We did the Luau 2 years ago on our first night there.  We had a good time.  The entertainment was fun and the food was good.  We were both extremely exhausted though from our long 2 day drive.  We plan to go back again this year with nothing planned that day except exploring City Walk and maybe a couples massage.


----------



## Llama mama

jeanelle said:


> You are arriving the day after we leave.  We will be at Royal Pacific in a King Suite from 11/13 through 11/20.  We did the Luau 2 years ago on our first night there.  We had a good time.  The entertainment was fun and the food was good.  We were both extremely exhausted though from our long 2 day drive.  We plan to go back again this year with nothing planned that day except exploring City Walk and maybe a couples massage.


I have been researching the Luau . I have two teen girls, would they like it? Thoughts on price vs value? We booked club level 2 queen. We’ve tried club level at Disney the last three visits in my husband loves it for the convenience. This is our first vacation to Universal. Hoping it is just as fantastic as Disney’s club level is.


----------



## TommyJK

Llama mama said:


> I have been researching the Luau . I have two teen girls, would they like it? Thoughts on price vs value? We booked club level 2 queen. We’ve tried club level at Disney the last three visits in my husband loves it for the convenience. This is our first vacation to Universal. Hoping it is just as fantastic as Disney’s club level is.



While not exactly the same, I asked a question about the Luau iin someone else's trip report.

I asked:



> How was the food at the Luau? I've been contemplating doing this on our next trip and know the cost of it is more about the show, but if the food isn't that great we'll spend out money elsewhere.



They answered:



jeanelle said:


> The food was okay.  It is served buffet style.  There was plenty available.  There are also Mai Tais available (included in the cost).  It was good enough that we will do it again.  The show was really good and we truly enjoyed it.


----------



## jeanelle

Llama mama said:


> I have been researching the Luau . I have two teen girls, would they like it? Thoughts on price vs value? We booked club level 2 queen. We’ve tried club level at Disney the last three visits in my husband loves it for the convenience. This is our first vacation to Universal. Hoping it is just as fantastic as Disney’s club level is.



I actually was the one that responded to TommyJK about the food at the Luau.  I still stand behind it.  It was okay.  I'm not a big buffet person to begin with.  My husband and I both have been to Luaus in Hawaii and found it to be comparable though a slightly less quality/authenticity from those.  It is expensive for a dinner but not a dinner and show.  I believe the Hoop De Doo Revue at Disney is about the same price.  Like I said, we are going to do it again and my husband doesn't ever do anything again that he thinks isn't worth it.   

We did Club Level (Executive Level actually at Coronado Springs) for our Honeymoon in 2015.  We did HRH at club level in 2018.  We felt that they were comparable.  We used them about the same.  We tend to eat breakfast there and go in the evening for sweets.  One thing that was much better is that we could get bottles of water and take to the park with us.  They didn't have that at Disney.  

I am sure you will have a great trip.  We are empty nesters so I can't comment on the teen girls.  I can say that when my son was a teenage, we lived in Florida and he love staying at the RP and going to Universal.   I am sure you will have a great trip!


----------



## Graciegirl5

We are a family of 5 (myself, DH, DS21, DD19, DS16). I'm wanting to go ahead and make reservations for May, but we aren't sure whether DS21 will be coming or not.  Is it easier to make the res. for 4 and add him if he can come or make it for 5 and take him off the res. if he cannot come. Thanks!


----------



## schumigirl

Graciegirl5 said:


> We are a family of 5 (myself, DH, DS21, DD19, DS16). I'm wanting to go ahead and make reservations for May, but we aren't sure whether DS21 will be coming or not.  Is it easier to make the res. for 4 and add him if he can come or make it for 5 and take him off the res. if he cannot come. Thanks!



You can do either way. I‘d add him at check in.

Everyone registered will get a room key for EP use at check in. So if he’s not on the reservation, add him then if he does manage to come along.


----------



## macraven

I would definitely wait until you check in so you don’t have to deal removing one of the extra charges for adults


----------



## Graciegirl5

schumigirl said:


> You can do either way. I‘d add him at check in.
> 
> Everyone registered will get a room key for EP use at check in. So if he’s not on the reservation, add him then if he does manage to come along.





macraven said:


> I would definitely wait until you check in so you don’t have to deal removing one of the extra charges for adults



Thank you! I'll wait then.


----------



## patster734

DW and I arrive 1 week from today!


----------



## schumigirl

patster734 said:


> DW and I arrive 1 week from today!



That came around quick!!!


----------



## patster734

schumigirl said:


> That came around quick!!!



Yep.  Our Universal trips are typically weekend getaways (leave Friday/return Monday) instead of week long trips, so we can take more of them per year.  Our next trip will probably be in June.  May would be nice, but we have a couple of graduations to attend that month.


----------



## Llama mama

Is there any specific room request I
should make for club level at Royal Pacific?
Are there any rooms terribly far from the lounge?
Is the lounge near the elevators? Or a better view request? Or leave it to fate.
Also, how many floors are there in tower 3?
Does anyone have a room number map with location of lounge, elevators, etc. 
I have google searched and cannot find one. 
Thank you.
WOW! That’s a lot of questions..... sorry


----------



## schumigirl

patster734 said:


> Yep.  Our Universal trips are typically weekend getaways (leave Friday/return Monday) instead of week long trips, so we can take more of them per year.  Our next trip will probably be in June.  May would be nice, but we have a couple of graduations to attend that month.



Sounds like a good plan.......it’s nice to have so many trip planned so close together


----------



## schumigirl

Llama mama said:


> Is there any specific room request I
> should make for club level at Royal Pacific?
> Are there any rooms terribly far from the lounge?
> Is the lounge near the elevators? Or a better view request? Or leave it to fate.
> Also, how many floors are there in tower 3?
> Does anyone have a room number map with location of lounge, elevators, etc.
> I have google searched and cannot find one.
> Thank you.
> WOW! That’s a lot of questions..... sorry



You could request a pool view or you may end up looking over the road.

No, rooms are all close and not a long walk. We are on the 6th floor through choice and sometimes others are down there too. It depends on numbers, but usually you are on the 7th floor with the lounge.

The lounge is in the middle of the floor.

There are 7 floors in each tower.


----------



## schumigirl

This is the map of the 6th floor from someone on Trip Advisor, not my picture. 

7th is similar except the Club Lounge is located in the middle of the corridors and faces right as you look at the map.

Elevators are to the far left.


----------



## Squirlz

Llama mama said:


> Is there any specific room request I
> should make for club level at Royal Pacific?
> Are there any rooms terribly far from the lounge?
> Is the lounge near the elevators? Or a better view request? Or leave it to fate.
> Also, how many floors are there in tower 3?
> Does anyone have a room number map with location of lounge, elevators, etc.
> I have google searched and cannot find one.
> Thank you.
> WOW! That’s a lot of questions..... sorry


We like room 3736, we've stayed there the last 3 times.  From the elevator you walk down to the hub where the lounge is, take a right and go all the way down to the end of the hall.  It is farthest from the elevator but it is right next to the stairwell.  We go down the stairs every day and the exit is close to the boat dock.  Being at the end there is little foot traffic and the room next to us is a large suite so never any noise from there.  And this is our view.



Editing to add it is a King room.


----------



## Llama mama

I have read through almost all 150 pages of this thread .  
Is there still a tip jar in the club level lounge? 
Is it still shared among all staff ?


----------



## Squirlz

Llama mama said:


> I have read through almost all 150 pages of this thread .
> Is there still a tip jar in the club level lounge?
> Is it still shared among all staff ?


There is no jar.  They do share, but I'm not sure what they would do if you said this is just for you.


----------



## schumigirl

Llama mama said:


> I have read through almost all 150 pages of this thread .
> Is there still a tip jar in the club level lounge?
> Is it still shared among all staff ?



Hope the read was a good one!!!

They do share tips for the most part. We tip each of them every day and know it all goes in a shared pot, but we still prefer do it that way.

If you give a special amount to any of the staff and tell them it’s just for them, that’s ok too. And I know it’s always appreciated.


----------



## JoAnnPan

I priced a stay and play package last night and overnight the room rates have gone up!  Is this common?


----------



## J'aime Paris

JoAnnPan said:


> I priced a stay and play package last night and overnight the room rates have gone up!  Is this common?


Supply and demand fluctuate constantly, so prices will change along with that.
The price may go back down, or it could continue to go upwards...

I always book my room reservation at a price I can live with, and then check back frequently.  If the price drops, then I will rebook /modify at the lower price.


----------



## macraven

I notice prices go down when not many are booking 

I watch the booking sites and when I see a drop and the price is good for me, I book then


----------



## Squirlz

JoAnnPan said:


> I priced a stay and play package last night and overnight the room rates have gone up!  Is this common?


I don't look at packages but I've been keeping an eye on rates for my December rates and they haven't changed in months.  As far as rates changing "overnight"...I have to ask; how else would that occur?  I mean, how could they do it gradually?


----------



## ImarriedGrumpy

What’s the shampoo and conditioner like here? Are they in the little bottles or wall mounted bottles in the shower? Are they any good?


----------



## macraven

Julien Farel products and they are great

The products are individual 1.7 fl oz
All are separate packaging

Nothing on the shower wall


----------



## ImarriedGrumpy

macraven said:


> Julien Farel products and they are great
> 
> The products are individual 1.7 fl oz
> All are separate packaging
> 
> Nothing on the shower wall



Thank you! One less thing to worry about packing.


----------



## schumigirl

ImarriedGrumpy said:


> What’s the shampoo and conditioner like here? Are they in the little bottles or wall mounted bottles in the shower? Are they any good?




This is a couple of the products, they are all the same size. 

You have a shampoo, conditioner, body wash and a body moisturiser. There are a few beside the wash basin and you have some in the shower too. 

They are replenished regularly as you need them and if you do need any more, just let housekeeping know.


----------



## Llama mama

Vacation package booked from 11/21 to 11/29 . I have two teenage daughters. What kinda of add-on activities do guests book? 
We are at Royal Pacific.
We might Uber to Seaworld one day . 
thx


----------



## macraven

Use the shuttle from RP to Seaworld, Aquatica 
It’s free
You sign up for it the night prior 

You can Uber back to the hotel if the return shuttle time does not work for you


----------



## Llama mama

macraven said:


> Use the shuttle from RP to Seaworld, Aquatica
> It’s free
> You sign up for it the night prior
> 
> You can Uber back to the hotel if the return shuttle time does not work for you


That’s a fantastic idea. Thank you !


----------



## acarsme123

Do any of you ever take something like a locking medicine box when you take meds on vacation?  We've never had issues before when staying at hotels, but my wife came across a locking medicine box online and she was asking me if I thought it was a good idea to protect our medicines.  I don't know what size the safes are at RP, but if they're like Port Orleans Riverside it was just a tiny shallow cabinet built into the wall....just enough for us to put our son's portable game system and our keys, but no way could we put our medicines in it as well.  Thanks.


----------



## schumigirl

acarsme123 said:


> Do any of you ever take something like a locking medicine box when you take meds on vacation?  We've never had issues before when staying at hotels, but my wife came across a locking medicine box online and she was asking me if I thought it was a good idea to protect our medicines.  I don't know what size the safes are at RP, but if they're like Port Orleans Riverside it was just a tiny shallow cabinet built into the wall....just enough for us to put our son's portable game system and our keys, but no way could we put our medicines in it as well.  Thanks.




This is the size of the safe in the rooms. It`s quite tall, but not very deep.


----------



## acarsme123

seems to be about as shallow as the Port Orleans ones, but these may be taller so this may work for us.  Thanks


----------



## macraven

You would be surprised on how much you can put in those lockers 

If you have something.Very valuable, you can use the lockers/ lock box At the hotel
Talk to the employees at the front desk about this set up


----------



## macraven

acarsme123 said:


> seems to be about as shallow as the Port Orleans ones, but these may be taller so this may work for us.  Thanks


I believe they are taller than the ones at Port Orleans
I stay at Disney and UO

When I stay at RP, I put my wallet, iPad, cords. Money, cc wallet, medication and daily. medicine bottles in this. Loser safe
if you need a large security box, talk to the staff at the check in counter if you need to use their larger secured boxes 
All fits but I use paper clips to hold loose papers together behind the heavy wallet to keep it held against the back of the lock box


----------



## Llama mama

Request please. Anyone staying club level can you please snap a picture of the 7 Th floor layout? 
I posted a 6 th floor in the post. I was hoping to see a club level one. I know they are very similar. Trying to decide a request to ask for. First request will be same level as lounge. 
Second request will either be near elevators ( which could end up being noisy) or park view.
Of course I realize you get what you get. Thank you


----------



## FoxC63

Woohoo! 
Back in the saddle with two trips booked and ready to party 
Gosh, I love this hotel! 

 Fri. June 11 or 12 - Tue. June 16 / Standard 2 Qn.

 Wed. Nov 24 or 25 - Tue. Dec 1 / Standard 2 Qn. or Club 2 Qn.


----------



## schumigirl

Llama mama said:


> Request please. Anyone staying club level can you please snap a picture of the 7 Th floor layout?
> I posted a 6 th floor in the post. I was hoping to see a club level one. I know they are very similar. Trying to decide a request to ask for. First request will be same level as lounge.
> Second request will either be near elevators ( which could end up being noisy) or park view.
> Of course I realize you get what you get. Thank you



The layout is identical except the three rooms to the right of the central hub are the Club Lounge on 7.

Rooms on the bottom half of the corridor all have pool views.

Most people are placed on 7the floor automatically.


----------



## FoxC63

Oh, this is a new look @schumigirl !  Who's the hottie? 


I have to admit, the other image was a bit scary.


----------



## FoxC63

Squirlz said:


> I don't look at packages but I've been keeping an eye on rates for my December rates and they haven't changed in months.



What I noticed for our dates in Dec. is the lack of Club Level as well as a slight increases from SMSM vs. *Be a Savvy Traveler*. 

What is the abbreviation for this anyway, BST? 
Might be confusing for our UK peeps, they use the same for "British Summer Time".


----------



## schumigirl

FoxC63 said:


> Oh, this is a new look @schumigirl !  Who's the hottie?
> View attachment 475721
> 
> I have to admit, the other image was a bit scary.



lol......yes, I guess Freddie Mercury ❤(genuine music god!!!) is a little less scary to look at.......

May bring Mr Myers back for HHN......


Glad you have a couple of trips booked.....always a good feeling!!


----------



## patster734

Memorial Weekend booked.  Arrive Friday, May 22, and leave Tuesday, May 26.  We used the Savy Traveller rate.  Will keep watching to see if an AP rate is release, and switch to it if it is.


----------



## Mzpalmtree

patster734 said:


> Memorial Weekend booked.  Arrive Friday, May 22, and leave Tuesday, May 26.  We used the Savy Traveller rate.  Will keep watching to see if an AP rate is release, and switch to it if it is.


How did you find a discount for that weekend? Do you have a link? When I looked at the website it looked like that weekend has been excluded from all offers. We have it booked for the same dates at rack for months and haven’t seen better. I will admit I find the universal website very difficult to navigate for hotel discounts


----------



## amuse-bouche

Mzpalmtree said:


> I will admit I find the universal website very difficult to navigate for hotel discounts


Me too! I really feel like I don't know what I'm doing and it makes me uncomfortable.  I have to bookmark everything just to find my way back to where I've been before.


----------



## FoxC63

I use this link.  It covers all Loews not just Portofino.  

Loews Portofino Bay Hotel 

Add your dates, then add guests and click update.


----------



## Mzpalmtree

FoxC63 said:


> I use this link.  It covers all Loews not just Portofino.
> 
> Loews Portofino Bay Hotel
> 
> Add your dates, then add guests and click update.


Thanks! That is a good link. It still tells me “the requested rate is not available” though for those dates so it’s just rack. If someone was able to book any of the deluxe resorts for a discount rate during Memorial Day weekend I’d LOVE to know how to do it. Unfortunately due to schedules we are typically limited to holiday weekends (ugh ).

edited to add: figured out why it wasn’t working for me. I was only looking for three nights, not four. It still won’t work for us but at least I know why I couldn’t get the discount rate!


----------



## amuse-bouche

FoxC63 said:


> I use this link.  It covers all Loews not just Portofino.
> 
> Loews Portofino Bay Hotel
> 
> Add your dates, then add guests and click update.


Thanks. I tried that link previously when it was posted and it did not work for me, but it worked this time and I'm saving it. No AP discount for my dates, but my original booking discount (SMSM) is about $250 a night better than the new discount (BAST), so I'm happy to see that at least, especially for a 7 night trip


----------



## patster734

Mzpalmtree said:


> Thanks! That is a good link. It still tells me “the requested rate is not available” though for those dates so it’s just rack. If someone was able to book any of the deluxe resorts for a discount rate during Memorial Day weekend I’d LOVE to know how to do it. Unfortunately due to schedules we are typically limited to holiday weekends (ugh ).
> 
> edited to add: figured out why it wasn’t working for me. I was only looking for three nights, not four. It still won’t work for us but at least I know why I couldn’t get the discount rate!



Sorry, I wasn’t aware that Savy Traveller required a 4 night stay minimum.


----------



## Mzpalmtree

patster734 said:


> Sorry, I wasn’t aware that Savy Traveller required a 4 night stay minimum.


I’m not sure if it does, but for that timeframe it appears to as when I price out the four nights there is a discount but when I drop it to three it is unavailable.


----------



## Valbot

I'm only two days away. Kinda a bummer to see the latest weather forecast. Going from Tuesday to Friday and looking like two of the three will be warm before the cold hits.

Still looking forward to getting back to RP.


----------



## MichelinMan

schumigirl said:


> lol......yes, I guess Freddie Mercury ❤(genuine music god!!!) is a little less scary to look at.......
> 
> May bring Mr Myers back for HHN......
> 
> 
> Glad you have a couple of trips booked.....always a good feeling!!


My initial reaction was 'who doesn't know what Freddie Mercury looks like'. Then realised its 28 years since he died, and many posters on here won't even have been born then! God I feel old.........


----------



## patster734

I cancelled my Savvy Traveller rate at RPR in favor of the APH rate at PBH which dropped my total pretax cost from $1517.00 to $1286.00.


----------



## GoofyDad_4427

Spent the last 4 days (Feb 22-25) at RP.  Some quick notes:

- Service in the pool area was fantastic.  Really love that every single bartender/waiter pointed out the 18% gratuity already added to the check.  
- Locker room at the gym was great for a quick shower and change prior to heading to the airport on our last day.  Did have trouble accessing it on our last day after we had checked out and had to get someone to open the door for us, but that's no big deal.
- Only ordered food at the pool the last day.  Everyone was happy with their meals.  chicken quesadilla was enjoyed in particular.
- Stayed in king suite, room 2201.  pullout couch bed was hard as a rock, but that was the kids problem .  The only other complaint was only one sink in the room was not sufficient.  Also the shower head was too low.  maybe cause i'm 6'2", but I really don't understand why they can't put it higher so I don't have to bend the whole time.
- Luggage services was excellent, handling many different requests for us on our last day.
- previous posters had asked about the safe.  it was much smaller than other room safes, because it was not very deep.  I left my work computer at home, so we had the wife's in there along with my work phone and her small jewelry bag.  Not much else would have fit.

I will post a full brief trip report in the trip report section.


----------



## Llama mama

GoofyDad_4427 said:


> Spent the last 4 days (Feb 22-25) at RP.  Some quick notes:
> 
> - Service in the pool area was fantastic.  Really love that every single bartender/waiter pointed out the 18% gratuity already added to the check.
> - Locker room at the gym was great for a quick shower and change prior to heading to the airport on our last day.  Did have trouble accessing it on our last day after we had checked out and had to get someone to open the door for us, but that's no big deal.
> - Only ordered food at the pool the last day.  Everyone was happy with their meals.  chicken quesadilla was enjoyed in particular.
> - Stayed in king suite, room 2201.  pullout couch bed was hard as a rock, but that was the kids problem .  The only other complaint was only one sink in the room was not sufficient.  Also the shower head was too low.  maybe cause i'm 6'2", but I really don't understand why they can't put it higher so I don't have to bend the whole time.
> - Luggage services was excellent, handling many different requests for us on our last day.
> - previous posters had asked about the safe.  it was much smaller than other room safes, because it was not very deep.  I left my work computer at home, so we had the wife's in there along with my work phone and her small jewelry bag.  Not much else would have fit.
> 
> I will post a full brief trip report in the trip report section.


Love these posts! Full of helpful tips. Thank you.


----------



## DISNEY FIX

Just FYI...You guys rock!! Just snagged an ap rate for Aug king suite.....wouldn't of looked.....I figured it was too far out. Thanks again!!!!


----------



## AprilDreamsOfDisney

Hello Everyone!
I wondered if the Mariner's Club ever offers daytime operating hours? I see from Carole's awesome first page that it's evenings,  but has anyone ever seen daytime, too? Thanks!


----------



## macraven

It is only evenings


----------



## AprilDreamsOfDisney

macraven said:


> It is only evenings


Thanks!


----------



## schumigirl

AprilDreamsOfDisney said:


> Thanks!



Your trip is so close now!!!


----------



## Dawn Peterson

I heard that the Mariners club isn’t always open and instead gets switched to the hard rock one or Portofino one. Has anyone had any experience with this lately?  We are going next weekend and looking for a date night.


----------



## macraven

You are correct 
It does get switched but I don’t know their schedule 
Call the hotel for current info for which hotel has the service for the date you need


----------



## AprilDreamsOfDisney

schumigirl said:


> Your trip is so close now!!!


It sure is! We leave in a week! Can't wait to stay at this beautiful resort and am feeling very thankful for your help in planning!


----------



## Valbot

My brief trip from feb 24-28 was great. Loved the shower and slept very well on the queen bed. The update to the bar area was lovely. Didnt use the new tuk market but did a walk through prices seem in line with other hotels. Check in was quick and the room was ready at noon.

All and all another great stay at RP. Only negative was not being able to use the pool but that's the chance you take with a February trip


----------



## mcdaniel2903

If I am booking a 2 bedroom hospitality suite what tower would I be in or are these suites in multiple towers. Just wondering if I should request a certain tower or not.


----------



## schumigirl

mcdaniel2903 said:


> If I am booking a 2 bedroom hospitality suite what tower would I be in or are these suites in multiple towers. Just wondering if I should request a certain tower or not.



You’ll be in T3 as that’s where the hospitality suites are all located.


----------



## LaurenFlorida

Does anyone know if you have a club room, can you stay on the lowest levels of the resort? Or are they only on 6th/7th floors? We couldnt get an AP rate for our entire stay so we had to book one night club level. But I'm hoping to try to stay in the same room even though its two reservations. Anyone have any luck with this problem before?


----------



## schumigirl

LaurenFlorida said:


> Does anyone know if you have a club room, can you stay on the lowest levels of the resort? Or are they only on 6th/7th floors? We couldnt get an AP rate for our entire stay so we had to book one night club level. But I'm hoping to try to stay in the same room even though its two reservations. Anyone have any luck with this problem before?



If you wish to merge two separate reservations you`d have to call or email the hotel directly, they`ll work with you as best they can to accommodate your family. 

If you`re on the 7th floor for your first night being Club Level, you`ll definitely have to move to another floor for the rest of your stay. But if you`re on the 6th floor you may be able to keep the same room if available. 

Best to call them.


----------



## michelledb

Question about max occupancy/number of express passes: 
Has anyone had issues with RP being sticklers about maximum occupancy? Moreover, if we have 5 people in the king suite, can all 5 of us get express passes? Does my 2.5 year old even need one?

We will be visiting Universal for Monday-Friday next week with our three kids (9, 6, 2.5).  I have two standing reservations with plans to cancel one of them -- one for a 2 queen room, the other for a king suite.  Technically the maximum occupancy is 5 for the queen, but only 4 for the king.  At least one of our kids will sleep on a pile of blankets on the floor either way.  I would _really_ prefer to stay in the king suite so we would have a little extra space and have separate spaces for the kids who nap/go to bed earlier. As far as I can tell, there isn't a 2 queen suite option.


----------



## schumigirl

michelledb said:


> Question about max occupancy/number of express passes:
> Has anyone had issues with RP being sticklers about maximum occupancy? Moreover, if we have 5 people in the king suite, can all 5 of us get express passes? Does my 2.5 year old even need one?
> 
> We will be visiting Universal for Monday-Friday next week with our three kids (9, 6, 2.5).  I have two standing reservations with plans to cancel one of them -- one for a 2 queen room, the other for a king suite.  Technically the maximum occupancy is 5 for the queen, but only 4 for the king.  At least one of our kids will sleep on a pile of blankets on the floor either way.  I would _really_ prefer to stay in the king suite so we would have a little extra space and have separate spaces for the kids who nap/go to bed earlier. As far as I can tell, there isn't a 2 queen suite option.



Yes, they are sticklers for the rules. 

Your 2.5 year old counts as a person in the room count.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

michelledb said:


> Question about max occupancy/number of express passes:
> Has anyone had issues with RP being sticklers about maximum occupancy? Moreover, if we have 5 people in the king suite, can all 5 of us get express passes? Does my 2.5 year old even need one?
> 
> We will be visiting Universal for Monday-Friday next week with our three kids (9, 6, 2.5).  I have two standing reservations with plans to cancel one of them -- one for a 2 queen room, the other for a king suite.  Technically the maximum occupancy is 5 for the queen, but only 4 for the king.  At least one of our kids will sleep on a pile of blankets on the floor either way.  I would _really_ prefer to stay in the king suite so we would have a little extra space and have separate spaces for the kids who nap/go to bed earlier. As far as I can tell, there isn't a 2 queen suite option.



You will each need to be issued a room key which also serves as your express pass.


----------



## CheriePenguin

Hooray!  I've been watching for AP rates for our June trip, and today they finally had one for our entire week for a Club Level 2Q so we rebooked!  Saves us ~$235.  
Now just hoping we'll still be able to take the trip.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

CheriePenguin said:


> Hooray!  I've been watching for AP rates for our June trip, and today they finally had one for our entire week for a Club Level 2Q so we rebooked!  Saves us ~$235.
> Now just hoping we'll still be able to take the trip.



Nice savings!

I hope things are definitely getting better by then so you make your trip and frankly less stress for the entire world!


----------



## Rowab

Hi!

We are booked for a two week stay at RPR, we were at Cabana Bay but upgraded. Is there a refillable mug available at this hotel? i was under the impression there wasnt, but have seen mention of it on here?


----------



## TommyJK

Rowab said:


> Hi!
> 
> We are booked for a two week stay at RPR, we were at Cabana Bay but upgraded. Is there a refillable mug available at this hotel? i was under the impression there wasnt, but have seen mention of it on here?



Yes, they have one now. They are in the Tuk Tuk market off the lobby.


----------



## hhoope01

Check out this post for a picture of the refillable cups and their prices (as they were earlier this year).


----------



## Mabel67

Are the refillable mugs at RPR good for coffee? Or just for pop?


----------



## Rowab

TommyJK said:


> Yes, they have one now. They are in the Tuk Tuk market off the lobby.



thats great to know! thank you.



hhoope01 said:


> Check out this post for a picture of the refillable cups and their prices (as they were earlier this year).



thank you!!!


----------



## mcphotography

Question, as of today, I have a Royal club King room booked. The next level up showing is King suite, is that still club level?


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

mcphotography said:


> Question, as of today, I have a Royal club King room booked. The next level up showing is King suite, is that still club level?



No


----------



## mcphotography

Thank you


----------



## jenjersnap

Is it possible/easy to add a person to the room at check in (as long as we are below occupancy limits, of course)? I don’t think we will know whether my eldest son will be going until shortly before we leave.


----------



## schumigirl

jenjersnap said:


> Is it possible/easy to add a person to the room at check in (as long as we are below occupancy limits, of course)? I don’t think we will know whether my eldest son will be going until shortly before we leave.



Yes, as easy as pie. You’ll have no issues there.

Just add his name at check in and he’ll be issued a key with his name on and the date for the duration of his stay if he does make the trip.


----------



## jenjersnap

schumigirl said:


> Yes, as easy as pie. You’ll have no issues there.
> 
> Just add his name at check in and he’ll be issued a key with his name on and the date for the duration of his stay if he does make the trip.



Perfect! Thank you! By the way, this (if it happens at all) is only our second trip to Universal and RPR ever and I have been reading your trip reports to prepare. Appreciate them so much!


----------



## schumigirl

jenjersnap said:


> Perfect! Thank you! By the way, this (if it happens at all) is only our second trip to Universal and RPR ever and I have been reading your trip reports to prepare. Appreciate them so much!



You’re so welcome....

And thank you, it’s very kind of you to say, and I’m happy you enjoy them.....

Has it been a while since you’ve been to Universal, or more recent?

So many changes there, even in the last few years.......


----------



## jenjersnap

schumigirl said:


> You’re so welcome....
> 
> And thank you, it’s very kind of you to say, and I’m happy you enjoy them.....
> 
> Has it been a while since you’ve been to Universal, or more recent?
> 
> So many changes there, even in the last few years.......



It was 2017 and just with my eldest, since my younger two are ride wimps and didn’t want to go. They have gotten braver - and finally realized what an incredible experience WWoHP is - so it is time for a family trip. I can’t wait to see the main floor changes at RPR!


----------



## schumigirl

jenjersnap said:


> It was 2017 and just with my eldest, since my younger two are ride wimps and didn’t want to go. They have gotten braver - and finally realized what an incredible experience WWoHP is - so it is time for a family trip. I can’t wait to see the main floor changes at RPR!



I hope you like the changes to RP.....it is quite different from what it was, but lovely.

Sounds like it’ll be a lovely trip......


----------



## anabanana2121

How much does it cost for 1 night in the presidential suite? Its a beautiful suite! Cant find pricing for it anywhere though.


----------



## schumigirl

anabanana2121 said:


> How much does it cost for 1 night in the presidential suite? Its a beautiful suite! Cant find pricing for it anywhere though.



Welcome to the boards anabanana2121.....

For the correct up to date pricing, best to call the reservation line, they'll be able to give you the most recent price.

Amazing shower in that suite!!!


----------



## schumigirl

Wondering if anabana2121 did call to find out the answer to her question???


----------



## macraven

No idea but it was a brand new first time poster 
(Anabana2121) that asked the question.


----------



## hhoope01

The Presidential suite shows, from the online reservation tool, to be available Sept. 18-25th, 2021 with the 'Be a Savvy Traveler' rate of $1168.70 average per night.  The non discounted Seasonal rate is $1669.57 average per night.

If your looking for a single night, closer in, it shows available, Sept. 13-14th, 2020 for $1654 per night.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

hhoope01 said:


> The Presidential suite shows, from the online reservation tool, to be available Sept. 18-25th, 2021 with the 'Be a Savvy Traveler' rate of $1168.70 average per night.  The non discounted Seasonal rate is $1669.57 average per night.
> 
> If your looking for a single night, closer in, it shows available, Sept. 13-14th, 2020 for $1654 per night.



Not a bad rate considering HHN should be going I’d assume.


----------



## becauseimnew

If we check-in at 7am and our room isn't ready will we still be able to access the Club Level lounge to grab breakfast?


----------



## schumigirl

becauseimnew said:


> If we check-in at 7am and our room isn't ready will we still be able to access the Club Level lounge to grab breakfast?



Yes, you will.

You’ll be given temporary room keys that will be programmed to access the elevator to get up to Club Level.


----------



## peajay18

We booked a King Suite for a stay last May and were put on the same floor as the Club Lounge. We were given access to the Lounge at no extra cost.
It was great but I can't see how to book a similar room again i.e a King Suite with Club access.
I can find King rooms at Club Level and King Suites that don't mention Club. What am I missing?


----------



## schumigirl

peajay18 said:


> We booked a King Suite for a stay last May and were put on the same floor as the Club Lounge. We were given access to the Lounge at no extra cost.
> It was great but I can't see how to book a similar room again i.e a King Suite with Club access.
> I can find King rooms at Club Level and King Suites that don't mention Club. What am I missing?



There may not be any King Suites with Club Access available for the dates you’re looking at.  

Keep checking and see if any pop up as available, folks change their plans a lot.


----------



## macraven

Could be you were gifted club level if they did not have availability on the regular floors for the king suite on your check in day.

if you want to repeat club level, you can book it in advance


----------



## peajay18

Thanks folks.
I know we got lucky last time with the Club access upgrade to our King Suite, but what I want to book this time - a King Suite with Club level access-* never *comes up no matter what dates I enter.
It's either a King Suite or Club Level, never both.


----------



## hhoope01

I don't remember ever seeing it show up with the online tool either (though I admit I'm not usually looking for it.)   But given I think there is only 1 King Suite per Tower per floor (near the elevators for each Tower), then there is probably only 1 King Suite on the Club Floor.  It might be that room is only manually reserved.  I've seen a lot of hotels don't put certain suite rooms out for online reservations due to there being only 1 or 2 of them.  So it might be worth a call to find out.


----------



## schumigirl

hhoope01 said:


> I don't remember ever seeing it show up with the online tool either (though I admit I'm not usually looking for it.)   But given I think there is only 1 King Suite per Tower per floor (near the elevators for each Tower), then there is probably only 1 King Suite on the Club Floor.  It might be that room is only manually reserved.  I've seen a lot of hotels don't put certain suite rooms out for online reservations due to there being only 1 or 2 of them.  So it might be worth a call to find out.



2 King Suites each floor.

First two rooms after the elevators typically.


----------



## hhoope01

Thanks for the correction.  Didn't realize there were 2 per floor.


----------



## Llama mama

So looking a pool cabana rental at Royal Pacific pool. Can anyone tell me of their experience? Do they rent half day or only whole day. Info I am seeing is very vague, price range from 50-400. Looking at first week of August so I imagine that’s prime time. Any info greatly appreciated.


----------



## Llama mama

Also, any AP specials at Royal Pacific for club level rooms first week of August? Does Universal activate your annual pass at purchase or first use? Thanks


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Llama mama said:


> So looking a pool cabana rental at Royal Pacific pool. Can anyone tell me of their experience? Do they rent half day or only whole day. Info I am seeing is very vague, price range from 50-400. Looking at first week of August so I imagine that’s prime time. Any info greatly appreciated.




Depending on season I believe half days are around $150-250 and full days $200-400, half day would start around 3ish if I remember correctly, not sure if AP discount works at the resort, I know VB has had AP promotions for cabanas in the past, also club level guests did receive discounts in the past not sure if they still will or not.


From experience you can get a really great price if you’re willing to risk it until the day of and get a really great price.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Llama mama said:


> Also, any AP specials at Royal Pacific for club level rooms first week of August? Does Universal activate your annual pass at purchase or first use? Thanks




AP is activated upon first use, not sure what discounts are available on rooms at that time, check the pass holder benefits page or the AP discount thread.


----------



## Llama mama

DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Depending on season I believe half days are around $150-250 and full days $200-400, half day would start around 3ish if I remember correctly, not sure if AP discount works at the resort, I know VB has had AP promotions for cabanas in the past, also club level guests did receive discounts in the past not sure if they still will or not.
> 
> 
> From experience you can get a really great price if you’re willing to risk it until the day of and get a really great price.


Thank you! Good to know the resorts rent out 1/2 days .


----------



## DoryGirl1963

Llama mama said:


> Also, any AP specials at Royal Pacific for club level rooms first week of August? Does Universal activate your annual pass at purchase or first use? Thanks


Quick peek shows $396.50 before tax at RPR for 2 Queen or King club level room the first week of August 2020.


----------



## Llama mama

DoryGirl1963 said:


> Quick peek shows $396.50 before tax at RPR for 2 Queen or King club level room the first week of August 2020.


Thank you ! If Disney doesn’t post something this week we are jumping ship to Universal! We already have a 9 day trip to Royal Pacific this Thanksgiving. But our 8 day trip to Disney the first week in August is on shaky ground. Looking to maybe jump to Royal pacific and buy season passes for all of us. Again thanks for the info, that’s a great price for club level with EP included.


----------



## Llama mama

How will Club Level be now since self serve restrictions? I am already booked for our Thanksgiving trip with Club Level. Currently looking at August now but not sure how much will be changed with the offerings?


----------



## schumigirl

Llama mama said:


> How will Club Level be now since self serve restrictions? I am already booked for our Thanksgiving trip with Club Level. Currently looking at August now but not sure how much will be changed with the offerings?



Although no announcements have been made yet obviously, changes to Club Lounge as we know it may be a consideration in the short term.

In talking to friends from the hotel, it’s certainly something to consider. I think a few things will change in the immediate future as we have known it around the hotels.


----------



## Llama mama

I have somehow lost my link with the Tuk Tuk Market Menu. If anyone has it can you please post. Thank you


----------



## schumigirl

Llama mama said:


> I have somehow lost my link with the Tuk Tuk Market Menu. If anyone has it can you please post. Thank you



Here you go........

https://cdn.loewshotels.com/loewsho...ms/pressroom/030620_rpr_tuktukmarket_menu.pdf


----------



## Llama mama

schumigirl said:


> Here you go........
> 
> https://cdn.loewshotels.com/loewsho...ms/pressroom/030620_rpr_tuktukmarket_menu.pdf


Thank you so much!!
Stay positive


----------



## Llama mama

Ok , so I just viewed some google images of the resort cabanas at Royal Pacific. They seem kinda crammed in between and surrounded by regular lounge chairs. Is it just the depth perception of the photo ? Or are they not on top of each other.


----------



## schumigirl

These are two as you exit to the path nearest T1.

They do have regular beach chairs close by them. From memory the ones over the other side of the pool also have regular chairs close by them too.

Two below over the far side of the pool.


----------



## Oscar Madison

If I have ticket voucher that says I need to visit a will call kiosk, is there one at the RPR?  I'd like to take care of it before I head to the parks.


----------



## macraven

Yes


----------



## Oscar Madison

macraven said:


> Yes


Much obliged!


----------



## C&Jx2

Moved to RPR from Disney today! Now we’ll be kicking it in a king suite again from 6/20-6/27.


----------



## schumigirl

C&Jx2 said:


> Moved to RPR from Disney today! Now we’ll be kicking it in a king suite again from 6/20-6/27.



Fabulous news!!!

Hope the trip is everything you’d want it to be.......you have to pop back and let us know what it’s like then too.......


----------



## CheriePenguin

Well it's official.    I just cancelled our RP room, SW air, and airport transfers with Tony Hinds for June 18-25.  We're just not comfortable with air travel and a theme park trip during the pandemic, plus with masks in the heat, and closed and limited experiences, it doesn't sound like the magical trip we had planned.  Many of our previous Disney vacations ended up with one of the kids getting sick during the trip - especially when they were younger and always putting their fingers in their mouths.  Just don't want to chance it at this time.

We've never been to Universal before and hope we'll still be able to take a magical trip there either in the summer of 2021 or 2022.


----------



## macraven

I hear ya Cherie, it’s a decision a lot of people have to make.
The parks will still be there in the future.

Hope you can plan a trip sometime down the road.


----------



## schumigirl

CheriePenguin said:


> Well it's official.    I just cancelled our RP room, SW air, and airport transfers with Tony Hind for June 18-25.  We're just not comfortable with air travel and a theme park trip during the pandemic, plus with masks in the heat, and closed and limited experiences it doesn't sound like the magical trip we had planned.  Many of our previous Disney vacations ended up with one of the kids getting sick during the trip - especially when they were younger and always putting their fingers in their mouths.  Just don't want to chance it at this time.
> 
> We've never been to Universal before and hope we'll still be able to take a magical trip there either in the summer of 2021 or 2022.



Really sorry to read this Cherie......

You have to feel comfortable taking a trip, and sounds like you have given it a lot of thought. 

Your trip to Universal will be all the sweeter when you do make it there......


----------



## gappedout

Does anyone know if Club Level will be offered upon re-open? Contemplating upgrading but not sure if this service will still be offered.


----------



## schumigirl

gappedout said:


> Does anyone know if Club Level will be offered upon re-open? Contemplating upgrading but not sure if this service will still be offered.



They haven’t announced that to the public yet.

Next week they should make it clear what’s happening when they re-open.


----------



## hhoope01

They are still selling Club Rooms starting on June 2nd.  So I'd guess they will have "something" open with the lounge, but not sure what/how all the normal services will work.


----------



## Llama mama

Several different websites and FB pages are posting info that if you have a RP reservation you are guaranteed in a park . Also the EP is still being honored. 
is this correct?


----------



## schumigirl

Llama mama said:


> Several different websites and FB pages are posting info that if you have a RP reservation you are guaranteed in a park . Also the EP is still being honored.
> is this correct?



Yes.


----------



## Llama mama

schumigirl said:


> Yes.


Thank you !


----------



## Llama mama

Thank you to everyone who is so helpful on this thread!!!
So my plan is to call Universal and have my tickets removed from my vacation package I booked for the week of Thanksgiving (9days)
We are canceling our Disney trip and have booked an AP rate room from 7/31-8/8 at Royal Pacific.
It appears I can purchase tickets/AP via the Universal Studios App . Do the tickets stay linked in your wallet if I purchase like that?
Does your reservations show anywhere in that App?
Does anyone foresee any issues with how I am approaching this?
Update.... looks like only tickets not AP can be purchased on the app. 
Can I enter the AP number I receive into the app for the ticket to show in my wallet or do I not get a number until it is active?
Sorry completely new to Universal.


----------



## daisy2013

It looks like we will be making our first universal trip and staying at the RP in September. Originally we planned a five day Disney trip sept 8-12 because our daughters’ schools were doing construction and would not reopen until sept 15. Now with all the cut backs at Disney and changes it’s just not worth it. 
is a club level room worth it? I know we don’t know what the club level lounge will look like but in the past has it been worth it if you just want a quick easy breakfast and maybe a snack or drink at the end of the night? I’m not talking a full on meal.


----------



## schumigirl

Llama mama said:


> Thank you to everyone who is so helpful on this thread!!!
> So my plan is to call Universal and have my tickets removed from my vacation package I booked for the week of Thanksgiving (9days)
> We are canceling our Disney trip and have booked an AP rate room from 7/31-8/8 at Royal Pacific.
> It appears I can purchase tickets/AP via the Universal Studios App . Do the tickets stay linked in your wallet if I purchase like that?
> Does your reservations show anywhere in that App?
> Does anyone foresee any issues with how I am approaching this?
> Update.... looks like only tickets not AP can be purchased on the app.
> Can I enter the AP number I receive into the app for the ticket to show in my wallet or do I not get a number until it is active?
> Sorry completely new to Universal.



It‘s always a pleasure to help where we can......going somewhere for the first time can be rather daunting.......

I hope someone will come along and answer your question, I can’t help with that as we never use the App......


----------



## schumigirl

daisy2013 said:


> It looks like we will be making our first universal trip and staying at the RP in September. Originally we planned a five day Disney trip sept 8-12 because our daughters’ schools were doing construction and would not reopen until sept 15. Now with all the cut backs at Disney and changes it’s just not worth it.
> is a club level room worth it? I know we don’t know what the club level lounge will look like but in the past has it been worth it if you just want a quick easy breakfast and maybe a snack or drink at the end of the night? I’m not talking a full on meal.



For us, we love the Club Lounge.

We always enjoy breakfast, and around 4.30 we usually enjoy a glass or three of wine. We don‘t use the lounge for dinner as we prefer to eat around Orlando and 4.30-6.30 is quite early for us to eat dinner. But a lot of people do make evening meal of the appetisers. 

From what you’ve described how you would utilise the lounge, it would work out for you. 

8-9pm is dessert hour and you have a little selection of desserts and assorted cookies.

Alcohol is only served during evening relaxation at 4.30-6.30pm. 

But, you’re correct, they haven’t publicly announced how the Club Lounges will operate once they open up. But should be soon they’ll make that announcement. There is a lot of speculation but until they announce it, no one really knows for sure.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Llama mama said:


> Thank you to everyone who is so helpful on this thread!!!
> So my plan is to call Universal and have my tickets removed from my vacation package I booked for the week of Thanksgiving (9days)
> We are canceling our Disney trip and have booked an AP rate room from 7/31-8/8 at Royal Pacific.
> It appears I can purchase tickets/AP via the Universal Studios App . Do the tickets stay linked in your wallet if I purchase like that?
> Does your reservations show anywhere in that App?
> Does anyone foresee any issues with how I am approaching this?
> Update.... looks like only tickets not AP can be purchased on the app.
> Can I enter the AP number I receive into the app for the ticket to show in my wallet or do I not get a number until it is active?
> Sorry completely new to Universal.



So when you purchase your AP the system will want you to sign in to your account to complete your purchase, when you do that then it will automatically link in your wallet on the app, all of our AP’s show in there and our HHN tickets I had recently purchased also, as far as a hotel res on the app I don’t ever recall seeing that set up on it yet, now on the online version you used to be able to sign in and it would retrieve reservations.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

daisy2013 said:


> It looks like we will be making our first universal trip and staying at the RP in September. Originally we planned a five day Disney trip sept 8-12 because our daughters’ schools were doing construction and would not reopen until sept 15. Now with all the cut backs at Disney and changes it’s just not worth it.
> is a club level room worth it? I know we don’t know what the club level lounge will look like but in the past has it been worth it if you just want a quick easy breakfast and maybe a snack or drink at the end of the night? I’m not talking a full on meal.



Royal Pacific has a great lounge, recently redone as well, @schumigirl has updated photos in the beginning of this thread I’m pretty sure.

I’m sure there maybe some temporary changes but I’m sure it is still worth it.

It’s also worth noting that the lounge has some of the most excellent staff around.


----------



## schumigirl

Copied from the Universal hotel booking site and Loews site have the same details of changes to the Club lounge experience. 

The biggest change seems it will only be snacks along with beer and wine during evening relaxation. As buffets aren't allowed looks like the regular food offerings won`t be available. 

No dessert hour mentioned either. Only breakfast. 

Hope to see more details as the weeks go on. 



*Enjoy additional perks and privileges when you upgrade to a 335-square-foot Club Level room or select Club Level suites. You'll get access to personalized concierge service and the private Royal Club Lounge serving continental breakfast, afternoon beer, wine and snacks. Additional amenities include automatic turndown service, daily newspaper delivery, cotton bathrobes and more.*


https://www.universalorlando.com/we...ws-royal-pacific-resort/club-level-rooms.html


----------



## Polyonmymind

I forget.. is tax added to the over night, self parking when staying as a guest?

EDIT:  I answered my own question by looking at Page 1 of this incredible thread!  thanks @schumigirl!! 

*Overnight Guest Parking

Self parking: $28 plus tax per night, per vehicle*


----------



## schumigirl

Polyonmymind said:


> I forget.. is tax added to the over night, self parking when staying as a guest?



Yes, you still have to add the tax


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

This is what is posted under “amenities”


----------



## schumigirl

So excited to know the hotel is opening back up again today......



We have so many friends there it`s lovely to know most of them are back in play today......it`s been a long time for them. 

Looking forward to hearing about folks personal experiences in the coming few weeks.....


----------



## SmittS

Looking to head to Universal for the first time next month.  Looking at this resort.  Curious to hear reports of what’s open, etc.  The sushi bar sounds right up our alley.


----------



## schumigirl

SmittS said:


> Looking to head to Universal for the first time next month.  Looking at this resort.  Curious to hear reports of what’s open, etc.  The sushi bar sounds right up our alley.



The sushi bar is excellent. Of all the places around Orlando we have eaten sushi, we find this one hard to beat.

In the next few weeks we should know what’s fully open. We haven’t had any personal reports from anyone staying at the hotel right now.


----------



## crabbymom

SmittS said:


> Looking to head to Universal for the first time next month.  Looking at this resort.  Curious to hear reports of what’s open, etc.  The sushi bar sounds right up our alley.



I am staying there in a couple of weeks.  I am sure we will have heard by then, but I expect things will change often so I will certainly update when I am there.  Ours is a split stay with Cabana Bay so I will update on that one too.


----------



## Llama mama

Teenage daughter and I  trip  Just us girls.
Any suggestions of must do!!!!
Must eat ??? 
Going to rent a resort cabana a few 1/2 days.


----------



## Polyonmymind

Order the nacho's at the Bula Bar (pool bar).


----------



## C&Jx2

Llama mama said:


> Teenage daughter and I  trip  Just us girls.
> Any suggestions of must do!!!!
> Must eat ???
> Going to rent a resort cabana a few 1/2 days.


Pork tacos and a blackberry margarita for mom at the Mexican place at City Walk.


----------



## Llama mama

C&Jx2 said:


> Pork tacos and a blackberry margarita for mom at the Mexican place at City Walk.


Love the way you think!!!!


----------



## Flyg1rl

Went ahead and booked for one night (the Sat before Father's Day.)  I'm getting too nervous about crowds, long lines for everything, apps not working, and getting left out due to capacity limits.  Now I can relax.


----------



## dislee1164

Where can I find updates on this resort with recent re-opening updates? I am first timer, going next weekend. Curious about restaurant availability, pool operations, etc.


----------



## Krystal659

I am typically a Disney girl, but my teenager wants to try something new.  What can I expect at Loews Club Level?  I am considering annual passes and club level at   Royal Pacific.  Is there a better way to do it?  We are all about convenience (we understand we are going at an unusual time).


----------



## Erica Ladd

DH and I have a reservation at HRH but this thread is making me reconsider my choice!!


----------



## schumigirl

dislee1164 said:


> Where can I find updates on this resort with recent re-opening updates? I am first timer, going next weekend. Curious about restaurant availability, pool operations, etc.



I think the coming days may reveal some info. There are conflicting reports around. 

Keep an eye on the boards for updates, or maybe just call the hotel, not the reservation line, call the hotel direct and they should help you. 





Krystal659 said:


> I am typically a Disney girl, but my teenager wants to try something new.  What can I expect at Loews Club Level?  I am considering annual passes and club level at   Royal Pacific.  Is there a better way to do it?  We are all about convenience (we understand we are going at an unusual time).



Loews Club is excellent. We have been staying CL at RP for many years now, and we have always been so impressed with the level of service you receive from the staff. 

Yes, right now is not the best impression as everything is upside down and back to front! There are going to be changes implemented, and until they are announced, it`s anyone`s guess how it`ll be. But, generally speaking....you`d love it......





Erica Ladd said:


> DH and I have a reservation at HRH but this thread is making me reconsider my choice!!



YAY!!!!!! 

RP is amazing!!!! We love everything about the hotel...from the minute you enter the property till the second you leave you are made to feel like the most important person on earth......warmth and friendliness are second nature. 

The resort itself feels like a resort......the theme is impressive and immersive. 

Me personally, I find the HRH a little cold......apart from eating in The Palm which we love, we just never really enjoy being there.....but each to their own.....

You`ll have a fabulous trip regardless I`m sure!!!


----------



## C&Jx2

schumigirl said:


> RP is amazing!!!! We love everything about the hotel...from the minute you enter the property till the second you leave you are made to feel like the most important person on earth......warmth and friendliness are second nature.
> 
> The resort itself feels like a resort......the theme is
> 
> Me personally, I find the HRH a little cold......apart from eating in The Palm which we love, we just never really enjoy being there.....but each to their own.....
> 
> You`ll have a fabulous trip regardless I`m sure!!!



Agree with everything...

On top of that, I found HR to be a little run down. The furniture and fixtures in the lobby had seen better days when we visited, and it is much more crowded that RPR in our opinion.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Krystal659 said:


> I am typically a Disney girl, but my teenager wants to try something new.  What can I expect at Loews Club Level?  I am considering annual passes and club level at   Royal Pacific.  Is there a better way to do it?  We are all about convenience (we understand we are going at an unusual time).



Having stayed Club at all but the new tower at Coronado, I feel what I get at Universal is much better than Disney and typically the AP rate when available is typically 30-60% better then the best deal available from Disney. HR is lowest in the least as far as offerings, however it’ll do just fine, and the proximity just can’t be beat by anything Disney. Any of the 3 Universal properties that offer club are great!

I will say BWI and YC and BC would be our favorite contenders.....

Again just my opinion having stayed at the majority!!!


----------



## schumigirl

C&Jx2 said:


> Agree with everything...
> 
> On top of that, I found HR to be a little run down. The furniture and fixtures in the lobby had seen better days when we visited, and it is much more crowded that RPR in our opinion.



It did seem that way. 

I got pictures of the HR Club Lounge when they extended it slightly, I popped the pictures in the sticky. But, I was surprised how tiny it was and it didn't look as fresh as the other lounges. 

I was surprised when the supervisor told me they had to put the drinks service outside the lounge as it was often too crowded.....I could imagine when I saw it. It does seem to be a comment often mentioned.


----------



## Krystal659

I called the hotel directly this morning and was told that due to the current situation, the club level lounge was not open and club level guest would receive $100 a day in gift certificates to use in the hotel restaurants.  When I did the math, I was better off purchasing a regular room.  

I'm I missing something else that their club level offers?


----------



## Jane Miller

Parking? I read no valet right now, but can you still pull up to valet to unload luggage onto a cart and then go do self park? Are the bellmen working and will take luggage to bell services until you get your room then bring luggage up or is it a DIY type thing now? Thanks and I hope all of you down there now have great weather and massive fun. I am really jonsing for the crab rangoon dip at Cowfish.  Yummy groan!


----------



## kurts mom

This will be our first time staying at RPR, very excited! I think I am going to just book a standard room is there a request I can make for a better view? What are you looking at with the water view? Thanks


----------



## schumigirl

kurts mom said:


> This will be our first time staying at RPR, very excited! I think I am going to just book a standard room is there a request I can make for a better view? What are you looking at with the water view? Thanks



A water view room can either be a pool view or the waterway that the boats go on. 

Maybe request a high floor too 

Hope you have a lovely trip!


----------



## hhoope01

A waterview room means your on the side of the tower that faces the pool and/or the waterway.  Personally, if you get one, I'd ask for a higher room floor 6 or 7 if possible.  If you get a ground or 2nd floor room, you might have an obstructed view from the trees.

Personally, if you go with a base level, no-view, room, I actually like the ground floor rooms the best as your view looks more like a jungle river.


----------



## schumigirl

kurts mom said:


> This will be our first time staying at RPR, very excited! I think I am going to just book a standard room is there a request I can make for a better view? What are you looking at with the water view? Thanks






schumigirl said:


> A water view room can either be a pool view or the waterway that the boats go on.
> 
> Maybe request a high floor too
> 
> Hope you have a lovely trip!



I should also add to what I already posted, the water under the bridge you walk in over, can also be classed as a water view too.


----------



## FoxC63

schumigirl said:


> The sushi bar is excellent. Of all the places around Orlando we have eaten sushi, we find this one hard to beat.
> 
> In the next few weeks we should know what’s fully open. We haven’t had any personal reports from anyone staying at the hotel right now.



Are you planning a trip anytime soon?  We've cancelled our trips June, Oct & November and _might_ try next year.


----------



## AmyKat

Krystal659 said:


> I called the hotel directly this morning and was told that due to the current situation, the club level lounge was not open and club level guest would receive $100 a day in gift certificates to use in the hotel restaurants.  When I did the math, I was better off purchasing a regular room.
> 
> I'm I missing something else that their club level offers?


I’m interested if anyone else has heard this. We are booked for CL in mid July. I would rather book a different room type if the lounge isn’t open at all. I’m okay with reduced offerings, but not okay with no offerings.


----------



## schumigirl

FoxC63 said:


> Are you planning a trip anytime soon?  We've cancelled our trips June, Oct & November and _might_ try next year.



We are due to arrive Sept 6th through till October. We also have 14 nights booked Nov/Dec this year and recently added 3 weeks in May next year.

At the minute the flight ban is still in operation for us, so we can’t fly into the USA. But, Virgin have announced they are starting to operate flights from July 20th, so hopefully they think or know the ban will be lifted.

If we can fly, we’ll be there. We’ll deal with whatever the situation is then and make the best of it.

Are we crazy? Some folks would say yes.....but, unless something happens to stop us, we’ll be there. Talking to friends at the hotel, we feel ok about it. Of course, we haven’t worn a mask yet as it’s not mandatory anywhere here where we have wandered to.

I‘m sorry you have cancelled your trips, but completely understand why......and yes, hopefully next year for you.......


----------



## Anna Chassereau

Anyone have any guesses or info on when the luau may start up again? We are booked at Portofino right now but I’m considering moving us to Royal Pacific...it looks like a gorgeous resort and perhaps a bit more kid friendly. We travel at the beginning of August and would love to see the luau and torch lighting ceremony!


----------



## OKWFan88

Very excited. I just booked two nights here in July so we can have three days of express passes. Never been to Universal but the Disney trip is a bust so trying something new. Thanks to all the info on this board I bought a park pass and it was minimal difference to just go ahead and get an annual pass so I got a great AP rate on the room.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Anna Chassereau said:


> Anyone have any guesses or info on when the luau may start up again? We are booked at Portofino right now but I’m considering moving us to Royal Pacific...it looks like a gorgeous resort and perhaps a bit more kid friendly. We travel at the beginning of August and would love to see the luau and torch lighting ceremony!



I would hope by August this Is started again.

Royal Pacific is a very beautiful resort!

I would not however consider it anymore kid friendly then any other Universal Resort, especially Portofino Bay......


----------



## Krystal659

OKWFan88 said:


> Very excited. I just booked two nights here in July so we can have three days of express passes. Never been to Universal but the Disney trip is a bust so trying something new. Thanks to all the info on this board I bought a park pass and it was minimal difference to just go ahead and get an annual pass so I got a great AP rate on the room.


I am doing the same thing, Disney parks will still be closed for our dates, so we decided to give Universal a try.  I did not consider annual pass discounts.  If you do not mind me asking, what was discount and the process (buy AP first then given a code?).


----------



## schumigirl

Anna Chassereau said:


> Anyone have any guesses or info on when the luau may start up again? We are booked at Portofino right now but I’m considering moving us to Royal Pacific...it looks like a gorgeous resort and perhaps a bit more kid friendly. We travel at the beginning of August and would love to see the luau and torch lighting ceremony!



All the hotels are kid friendly, don't worry about that. 

We`ve had some folks say they feel PB is a little upmarket, it`s really not. It`s nice, just as the others are nice and all have activities for children around the pool. I`m very biased  and much prefer RPR, it`s a very personal thing though. You may go to PB and feel very much at home there. 

No idea about the Luau yet. The Luau is very good and the torch lighting ceremony is very cute.


----------



## schumigirl

Krystal659 said:


> I am doing the same thing, Disney parks will still be closed for our dates, so we decided to give Universal a try.  I did not consider annual pass discounts.  If you do not mind me asking, what was discount and the process (buy AP first then given a code?).



AP discounts are limited for rooms. So they may not always be available for you. You have to keep checking as to when they become available. Folks on the boards here post when they show up and there is a thread for it. 

You don't need an AP to book the room, you just have to show it at some point during your stay. So you can book and then buy your AP later.


----------



## Krystal659

Krystal659 said:


> I am doing the same thing, Disney parks will still be closed for our dates, so we decided to give Universal a try.  I did not consider annual pass discounts.  If you do not mind me asking, what was discount and the process (buy AP first then given a code?).



Thank you for posting about the AP discount.  I had not even considered it.


schumigirl said:


> AP discounts are limited for rooms. So they may not always be available for you. You have to keep checking as to when they become available. Folks on the boards here post when they show up and there is a thread for it.
> 
> You don't need an AP to book the room, you just have to show it at some point during your stay. So you can book and then buy your AP later.



Thank you for sharing all your knowledge, I am now officially book for my first trip.  I actually reserved my 5 nights and bought the AP cheaper than the 2 night promotion with discounted tickets on the US website.


----------



## Aishaahm

Krystal659 said:


> I am doing the same thing, Disney parks will still be closed for our dates, so we decided to give Universal a try.  I did not consider annual pass discounts.  If you do not mind me asking, what was discount and the process (buy AP first then given a code?).


 
Got an AP last week because the seasonal was only $10 more than the “buy 2 days, get 2 free” promo. AP discount saved us $125 at rooms at Royal Pacific compared to all non-AP rates I could find across multiple discount websites and Universals as well!


----------



## Oscar Madison

Staying at RPR...is it okay to take room towels to VB?  If so, can you just leave them there?


----------



## maryj11

What is the AP rate at Royal Pacific? I just booked RP but haven’t gotten tickets yet. Just wondered if the AP would be worth it.


----------



## OKWFan88

Krystal659 said:


> I am doing the same thing, Disney parks will still be closed for our dates, so we decided to give Universal a try.  I did not consider annual pass discounts.  If you do not mind me asking, what was discount and the process (buy AP first then given a code?).


I went to the AP thread on here and there was a link to look up AP discounts for whatever dates you're looking at for the Universal Resorts. That is how I was able to determine what the AP rate would be and then I booked it. I purchased the AP about 10 min before I booked the hotel. I believe once you check in you have to show your AP. Someone correct me if I am wrong. The discount was close to $200 off per night for the room we were looking at by using the AP. Plus with the express passes included in the stay, it was a no-brainer for our situation.


----------



## maryj11

OKWFan88 said:


> I went to the AP thread on here and there was a link to look up AP discounts for whatever dates you're looking at for the Universal Resorts. That is how I was able to determine what the AP rate would be and then I booked it. I purchased the AP about 10 min before I booked the hotel. I believe once you check in you have to show your AP. Someone correct me if I am wrong. The discount was close to $200 off per night for the room we were looking at by using the AP. Plus with the express passes included in the stay, it was a no-brainer for our situation.


I already booked the room though I wonder if I can still get the discount taken off for an AP?


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

maryj11 said:


> I already booked the room though I wonder if I can still get the discount taken off for an AP?



Yes, as long as AP rate is available for your dates, if you have an existing reservation you may need to call, sometimes it does give you the option to make a rate change when you pull up the res online, easiest maybe to call though as the online way may prompt you to call anyhow, you just need to show your AP anytime prior to checkout. Also if you have purchased your pass your year will begin from the first date you use it.


----------



## maryj11

DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Yes, as long as AP rate is available for your dates, if you have an existing reservation you may need to call, sometimes it does give you the option to make a rate change when you pull up the res online, easiest maybe to call though as the online way may prompt you to call anyhow, you just need to show your AP anytime prior to checkout. Also if you have purchased your pass your year will begin from the first date you use it.


Thank you for all the information


----------



## Erica Ladd

And they are extending AP’s an extra 3 months if you purchase by 9/30/20


----------



## maryj11

Erica Ladd said:


> And they are extending AP’s an extra 3 months if you purchase by 9/30/20


That’s awesome!


----------



## macraven

maryj11 said:


> What is the AP rate at Royal Pacific? I just booked RP but haven’t gotten tickets yet. Just wondered if the AP would be worth it.


You can only receive the ap room rate if you book a room listed as available.
(Like others have posted, you don’t need the ap to book a room, but you need to lock in the ap rate if the room is available for that discount.)

There is a limit on the number of room types available for the ap room discount rate.

I had booked my room many months out (December ) and there were no ap rate rooms available.

When Loews released ap room rates last month, I called and the TM cancelled my reservation and rebooked me at the same hotel with the ap rate.
I kept the same hotel and preferred room request and my original deposit transfered to the new reservation

I will have my overpay on the deposit applied as a credit on my account when I check in.


----------



## maryj11

macraven said:


> You can only receive the ap room rate if you book a room listed as available.
> (Like others have posted, you don’t need the ap to book a room, but you need to lock in the ap rate if the room is available for that discount.)
> 
> There is a limit on the number of room types available for the ap room discount rate.
> 
> I had booked my room many months out (December ) and there were no ap rate rooms available.
> 
> When Loews released ap room rates last month, I called and the TM cancelled my reservation and rebooked me at the same hotel with the ap rate.
> I kept the same hotel and preferred room request and my original deposit transfered to the new reservation
> 
> I will have my overpay on the deposit applied as a credit on my account when I check in.


Thanks for the information.


----------



## Oscar Madison

Read the first few info pages and didn't see this.  Is there an area around the resort that is measured for runs/walks?  Some of the Disney resorts have signage with maps and distances and just wondering if RPR has anything like this?


----------



## schumigirl

Oscar Madison said:


> Read the first few info pages and didn't see this.  Is there an area around the resort that is measured for runs/walks?  Some of the Disney resorts have signage with maps and distances and just wondering if RPR has anything like this?



Yes there is a map of the route you can jog around the properties.

You can get the map from the front desk, it has the distances in it too.


----------



## Oscar Madison

schumigirl said:


> Yes there is a map of the route you can jog around the properties.
> 
> You can get the map from the front desk, it has the distances in it too.


Perfect! Thanks again.


----------



## C&Jx2

So do we know what restaurants are open at RPR yet? Just Jake’s and TukTuk?


----------



## schumigirl

Oscar Madison said:


> Perfect! Thanks again.



Oscar, I found this online, it’s not the best, but, I think they give you a clearer map at the hotels.

But, not even being close to ever jogging, I’ve never actually seen it up close


----------



## C&Jx2

I found this while pursuing Twitter just now...

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1270077368678453248


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

C&Jx2 said:


> I found this while pursuing Twitter just now...
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1270077368678453248



.....I had just spoke to a friend this morning and said this status could change at anytime, didn’t expect it to be this soon though.


----------



## schumigirl

C&Jx2 said:


> I found this while pursuing Twitter just now...
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1270077368678453248



Thanks for posting the link C&J.....I had spoken to someone at the RPR today by who said it was happening, but until it was published I wouldn't repeat it. Seems most knew at least the last few days it was happening.

Good news for all waiting on the confirmed announcement.


----------



## Oscar Madison

schumigirl said:


> Oscar, I found this online, it’s not the best, but, I think they give you a clearer map at the hotels.
> 
> But, not even being close to ever jogging, I’ve never actually seen it up close
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 499877


Oh, thank you. This is exactly what I needed.  Appreciate it!


----------



## schumigirl

Oscar Madison said:


> Oh, thank you. This is exactly what I needed.  Appreciate it!



You`re so welcome.....happy to help.


----------



## counselormom

Is it possible to walk from RPR to Volcano Bay?


----------



## SmittS

C&Jx2 said:


> So do we know what restaurants are open at RPR yet? Just Jake’s and TukTuk?


You ever get an answer on this?  Curious too!


----------



## MissKaren

schumigirl said:


> AP discounts are limited for rooms. So they may not always be available for you. You have to keep checking as to when they become available. Folks on the boards here post when they show up and there is a thread for it.
> 
> You don't need an AP to book the room, you just have to show it at some point during your stay. So you can book and then buy your AP later.


Hello.  Wondering if all 4 people in the room had to buy AP‘s or can just one adult to get the room discount?  Thank you in advance.


----------



## dislee1164

SmittS said:


> You ever get an answer on this?  Curious too!


I am checking in tomorrow - I can report back!


----------



## AmyKat

MissKaren said:


> Hello.  Wondering if all 4 people in the room had to buy AP‘s or can just one adult to get the room discount?  Thank you in advance.


Just one


----------



## dislee1164

The only restaurants open are Islands Dining Room and Jake’s. Limited menu - same menu at both. 
Haven’t checked out pool area yet, but bar better be open!!!


----------



## dislee1164

dislee1164 said:


> The only restaurants open are Islands Dining Room and Jake’s. Limited menu - same menu at both.
> Haven’t checked out pool area yet, but bar better be open!!!



Good news - pool bar is open!


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

dislee1164 said:


> Good news - pool bar is open!



Great updates!

Have a wonderful time!!!

Thank you for the onsite updates!!!


----------



## C&Jx2

dislee1164 said:


> Good news - pool bar is open!


Are the serving food? And are the still offering chair side service?


----------



## C&Jx2

So really only Jake’s is serving because I believe that’s their menu. They must be using the dining room for seating as someone else said... Weird but okay. As long as I can get my wings


----------



## dislee1164

C&Jx2 said:


> Are the serving food? And are the still offering chair side service?


 Yes - Bula is serving food too - wish we would have known that before we ate at Islands Dining. Yes - chair side service for drinks and food!


----------



## schumigirl

dislee1164 said:


> The only restaurants open are Islands Dining Room and Jake’s. Limited menu - same menu at both.
> Haven’t checked out pool area yet, but bar better be open!!!





dislee1164 said:


> Good news - pool bar is open!



Thanks for the updates. 

It`s very much appreciated from many of us.….and have a wonderful stay.....


----------



## schumigirl

C&Jx2 said:


> So really only Jake’s is serving because I believe that’s their menu. They must be using the dining room for seating as someone else said... Weird but okay. As long as I can get my wings



Amen to the wings!!!!


----------



## maxsmom

If you purchase a season pass and you stay at Royal Pacifica or Hard Rock do you still get early park entry and express pass? I see that those 2 things aren't included with the season pass. However, we are planning on staying at one of those 2 resorts. Thanks


----------



## Oscar Madison

maxsmom said:


> If you purchase a season pass and you stay at Royal Pacifica or Hard Rock do you still get early park entry and express pass? I see that those 2 things aren't included with the season pass. However, we are planning on staying at one of those 2 resorts. Thanks


Yes


----------



## crabbymom

maxsmom said:


> If you purchase a season pass and you stay at Royal Pacifica or Hard Rock do you still get early park entry and express pass? I see that those 2 things aren't included with the season pass. However, we are planning on staying at one of those 2 resorts. Thanks



Your room key is used as your Express Pass and Early Entry ticket.


----------



## schumigirl

maxsmom said:


> If you purchase a season pass and you stay at Royal Pacifica or Hard Rock do you still get early park entry and express pass? I see that those 2 things aren't included with the season pass. However, we are planning on staying at one of those 2 resorts. Thanks



Just for anyone reading this, it doesn't matter who you book your hotel with you still get unlimited EP for the length of your stay.

It can be booked with third parties or direct with Loews and Universal. 

Early Entry too.


----------



## cschaaf

Yep, anyone staying at Royal Pacific gets Express and Early Admission. Even if you don't have park tickets, you still 'get' Express and Early Admission... you just can't 'use' them because you don't have park tickets.


----------



## DisneyMomx7

Just wondering if anyone had any club level reports- what’s changed, what’s stayed the same.  Thanks!


----------



## schumigirl

DisneyMomx7 said:


> Just wondering if anyone had any club level reports- what’s changed, what’s stayed the same.  Thanks!



It is up and running in the regular room on the 7th floor, but no one has really reported anything back yet that’s stayed.

Hopefully soon.


----------



## NOLA_Tink

"*A ONE NIGHT STAY INCLUDES 2 FULL DAYS PARKING. MAKE SURE YOU LEAVE BEFORE MIDNIGHT ON THE LAST DAY.* "
I'm sorry to ask for really specific clarification, but if we are only staying for 1 night and departing the next day, this means that we will not have to pay for self-parking, correct?


----------



## macraven

You will only pay for one night of parking


----------



## Anna Chassereau

Anyone know how late the pool at the resort stays open? Just thinking of something to do in the evenings since the parks are closing early


----------



## Kyhome

Pool was open 8am-11pm last week


----------



## Anna Chassereau

Kyhome said:


> Pool was open 8am-11pm last week


Awesome thank you!


----------



## maxsmom

How busy have them been during this time? I would think everyone would be doing this w/ such early closing times. I would think a dinner at 7:30 then a swim in the pool would be a good plan.


----------



## schumigirl

Little bit of an update on the food options for the Club Lounge at the moment. 

Offerings for breakfast are choice of cereals, oatmeal, yoghurts, pastries, doughnuts, hard boiled eggs and the usual fruit juices and hot drinks. And the drinks are still available all day as before. 

Evening offerings are between 5-7pm for now and instead of a 5 night rotation it`s three night rotations. I have no idea how long this will go on for, they haven't announced that publicly yet. 

Chicken wings, mac n cheese, hummus box which has celery, carrots, hummus and pitta bread. Meat and cheese box. Cookies and brownies.


Hoisin Chicken Bao Buns which is pulled chicken in hoisin sauce with the hummus box and a meat and cheese box. Cookies and brownies. 


Asian Pot Stickers, soy and ginger sauce, hummus box and meat and cheese box. Cookies and brownies. 


Thanks to my mate Samm who saw this and passed it along to me. Usually as guests you will receive an email before you arrive with some info from Concierge and the food that will be offered during your stay. 

But, would love to hear from anyone who has been since they reopened the lounge or is going soon. First hand reports are always nice.


----------



## fely1st

With reading all of the new infos about club lounge, pool service and hours and also "doing" the parks I think universal makes a great job  and really does a lot for their costumers to get the best that could be done. I sooo hope I can come during fall,  but the travel restrictions to germany have to be stopped. To all of you, have fun.


----------



## schumigirl

fely1st said:


> With reading all of the new infos about club lounge, pool service and hours and also "doing" the parks I think universal makes a great job  and really does a lot for their costumers to get the best that could be done. I sooo hope I can come during fall,  but the travel restrictions to germany have to be stopped. To all of you, have fun.



I agree...….

I`m sure if I looked hard enough, I`d find some negative reviews, but so far I`m only hearing good reports coming out of the hotels and parks, which is so good to hear. 

I`ll keep my fingers crossed you do get to come visit later in the year. We hope the restrictions are lifted too.


----------



## SCSabresfan

schumigirl said:


> Little bit of an update on the food options for the Club Lounge at the moment.
> 
> Offerings for breakfast are choice of cereals, oatmeal, yoghurts, pastries, doughnuts, hard boiled eggs and the usual fruit juices and hot drinks. And the drinks are still available all day as before.
> 
> Evening offerings are between 5-7pm for now and instead of a 5 night rotation it`s three night rotations. I have no idea how long this will go on for, they haven't announced that publicly yet.
> 
> Chicken wings, mac n cheese, hummus box which has celery, carrots, hummus and pitta bread. Meat and cheese box. Cookies and brownies.
> 
> 
> Hoisin Chicken Bao Buns which is pulled chicken in hoisin sauce with the hummus box and a meat and cheese box. Cookies and brownies.
> 
> 
> Asian Pot Stickers, soy and ginger sauce, hummus box and meat and cheese box. Cookies and brownies.
> 
> 
> Thanks to my mate Samm who saw this and passed it along to me. Usually as guests you will receive an email before you arrive with some info from Concierge and the food that will be offered during your stay.
> 
> But, would love to hear from anyone who has been since they reopened the lounge or is going soon. First hand reports are always nice.



When you say "hummus box" and "meat and cheese box", is that pre-packaged? Are they doing anything buffet style?


----------



## schumigirl

SCSabresfan said:


> When you say "hummus box" and "meat and cheese box", is that pre-packaged? Are they doing anything buffet style?



It was a brief email between us, I didn't ask any questions as we were chatting about other things......but it doesn't seem as if buffet style is on the cards anywhere right now there. 

Looking forward to any direct guest feedback soon. 

Hope you`re doing good.....


----------



## SCSabresfan

schumigirl said:


> It was a brief email between us, I didn't ask any questions as we were chatting about other things......but it doesn't seem as if buffet style is on the cards anywhere right now there.
> 
> Looking forward to any direct guest feedback soon.
> 
> Hope you`re doing good.....


That's what I had thought but I am trying to get all the details since we have a club room reserved in early December. I know a lot will change between now and then but I like to find the balance between being prepared for what could be and using the trip as something to look forward to.


----------



## Kyhome

maxsmom said:


> How busy have them been during this time? I would think everyone would be doing this w/ such early closing times. I would think a dinner at 7:30 then a swim in the pool would be a good plan.


Pool was not too busy in the evenings last week-we went between 7PM-9:30PM and did not feel overly crowded. Plenty of spaced out chairs and my kids had plenty of space in the pool. It was nice!


----------



## ClapYourHands

I just booked my first RPR stay for August. It looks like CL is about $100 more per night than a basic room. Would we get club access for both check in and check out days? I assume we would get access as soon as we check in, but do we lose access at 11am on checkout day?


----------



## schumigirl

ClapYourHands said:


> I just booked my first RPR stay for August. It looks like CL is about $100 more per night than a basic room. Would we get club access for both check in and check out days? I assume we would get access as soon as we check in, but do we lose access at 11am on checkout day?



Yes, as soon as you check in you will be able to access the Club Lounge. 

Officially access to the lounge ends at 11am. If you ask and they`re not too busy they can allow you to extend by a few hours. That was from the Concierge Manager when I asked, as many folks have been asking the same question. 

They don`t tend to allow you to stay for Evening Appetisers on check out day. 

So, you`d be best having a word when you`re there.


----------



## C&Jx2

With the reduced capacity I don’t think the pool will too crowded in the evening.


----------



## schumigirl

C&Jx2 said:


> With the reduced capacity I don’t think the pool will too crowded in the evening.



You`re so close to your trip now


----------



## macraven

Dis Daily Update thread of the day 
June 18


----------



## Oscar Madison

We stayed from 6/11-6/15 and had a wonderful time.  We usually are a Disney only family.  Check in was seamless and whenever we needed something for the room we just texted back to a text they sent us after checking in.  Someone always responding within seconds.
Pool was great, nachos at the Bula Bar were incredible.

Andtojitos- went their twice (we're simple folk)
NBC Grill-pretzel fricking amazing. We all audibly gasped when the server brought it out.

Loved the nice boat rides and leisure strolls back and forth.

Thanks to @schumigirl for her knowledge/thoughtfulness on this thread, which made our trip that much better knowing what to expect.


----------



## macraven

Happy you had a great experience at the Darkside!


----------



## schumigirl

Oscar Madison said:


> We stayed from 6/11-6/15 and had a wonderful time.  We usually are Disney only family.  Check in was seamless and whenever we needed something for the room we just texted back to a text they sent us after checking in.  Someone always responding within seconds.
> Pool was great, nachos at the Bula Bar were incredible.
> 
> Andtojitos- went their twice (we're simple folk)
> NBC Grill-preztel fricking amazing. We all audibly gasped when the server brought it out.
> 
> Loved the nice boat rides and leisure strolls back and forth.
> 
> Thanks to @schumigirl for her knowledge/thoughtfulness on this thread, which made our trip that much better knowing what to expect.



I hope you’re not a Disney only family now.......

So glad to hear you had such a lovely trip and enjoyed the nachos at Bula Bar.....they are so good! And yes, I’ve seen the NBC pretzel and it is indeed huge! 

And thank you for the lovely comments......that’s nice to read.

Look forward to your next visit to Universal


----------



## schumigirl

I heard back from a friend at RP and a little more info on things.

Club Lounge has changed a little. Everything is served by concierge staff including coffee.

Food, including breakfast and evening Royal Relaxation offerings are all boxed.

All restaurants are open in RP except Orchids Lounge. But, you can sit at the bar in Jake’s which will be nice.

Room service is from 6am till 11pm.

No buffets.

Not at RP, but Strong Water over at Sapphire Falls, although closed now, is hoped to be open in the next few weeks.


----------



## Oscar Madison

schumigirl said:


> I hope you’re not a Disney only family now.......
> 
> So glad to hear you had such a lovely trip and enjoyed the nachos at Bula Bar.....they are so good! And yes, I’ve seen the NBC pretzel and it is indeed huge!
> 
> And thank you for the lovely comments......that’s nice to read.
> 
> Look forward to your next visit to Universal


The only regret was not getting to sample Sal's pizza, based on your recommendation.  Next time!


----------



## schumigirl

Oscar Madison said:


> The only regret was not getting to sample Sal's pizza, based on your recommendation.  Next time!



It’s the best!!

But, yes, next trip......


----------



## C&Jx2

Here now...
No refillable mugs at Tuk Tuk, no water feature at the pool, and the staff is doing a great job of nicely reminding guests to put their mask on/pull them up.


----------



## lissiesmum

C&Jx2 said:


> Here now...
> No refillable mugs at Tuk Tuk, no water feature at the pool, and the staff is doing a great job of nicely reminding guests to put their mask on/pull them up.


With the new face mask mandate, are you still able to sit on a lounger by the pool without one on?


----------



## Oscar Madison

lissiesmum said:


> With the new face mask mandate, are you still able to sit on a lounger by the pool without one on?


Yes, we didn't see any guests at the pool with masks on in 3-4 visits to the pool over a 4 day period.  This was before the latest edict.


----------



## C&Jx2

lissiesmum said:


> With the new face mask mandate, are you still able to sit on a lounger by the pool without one on?


Yes! Once you get to the pool and your chairs you can remove them


----------



## C&Jx2

We had another great meal at Jake’s! Some of the best burgers and wing on property. My daughter got a “kids” pizza and it was like a small NY pizza we’d get back home!


----------



## lissiesmum

Oscar Madison said:


> Yes, we didn't see any guests at the pool with masks on in 3-4 visits to the pool over a 4 day period.  This was before the latest edict.


Thanks for confirming


----------



## lissiesmum

C&Jx2 said:


> Yes! Once you get to the pool and your chairs you can remove them


Thank you!


----------



## schumigirl

C&Jx2 said:


> We had another great meal at Jake’s! Some of the best burgers and wing on property. My daughter got a “kids” pizza and it was like a small NY pizza we’d get back home!



Jake`s is Fabulous!!!! I agree, good burgers and wings.

Never had a meal there we didn`t love!


----------



## dreynolds1982

We're going to UO in mid-August (rebooked from an April COVID canceled trip). First time ever staying at RP (and only my second time ever staying on UO prop - last time was Cabana Bay). I'm psyched! Any tips/tricks from the experts? We'll be arriving early that morning, checking in/printing our tix, and going straight to the parks. Best to walk? Hope to spend a little time in the resort enjoying things like the pool, food/drinks, etc as well. 

Can't wait!


----------



## schumigirl

dreynolds1982 said:


> We're going to UO in mid-August (rebooked from an April COVID canceled trip). First time ever staying at RP (and only my second time ever staying on UO prop - last time was Cabana Bay). I'm psyched! Any tips/tricks from the experts? We'll be arriving early that morning, checking in/printing our tix, and going straight to the parks. Best to walk? Hope to spend a little time in the resort enjoying things like the pool, food/drinks, etc as well.
> 
> Can't wait!



You`re in for a treat!!!!

The walk is lovely, and very short. Keep the boat for getting back to the hotel if your legs are a little weary. 

At the minute it`s only Orchid Court that hasn`t opened for food, but by mid August it should have. It has the best sushi around. Bula Bar by the pool is the best pool bar onsite there is....yes, I`m completely biased!!!

Jake`s is a fun bar, good food and very good service. You can`t go wrong with the food choices at RP. All are fabulous. 

We like the pool here, you can actually swim in it, fun atmosphere too.


----------



## dreynolds1982

schumigirl said:


> You`re in for a treat!!!!
> 
> The walk is lovely, and very short. Keep the boat for getting back to the hotel if your legs are a little weary.
> 
> At the minute it`s only Orchid Court that hasn`t opened for food, but by mid August it should have. It has the best sushi around. Bula Bar by the pool is the best pool bar onsite there is....yes, I`m completely biased!!!
> 
> Jake`s is a fun bar, good food and very good service. You can`t go wrong with the food choices at RP. All are fabulous.
> 
> We like the pool here, you can actually swim in it, fun atmosphere too.


That sounds awesome. Yeah with the lower crowds + unlimited EP, I have a feeling we're going to be done with the parks in plenty of time that day to enjoy the resort some. It's just a one night stop over. Wish we had more time but I'll take what I can get. I really enjoyed the time I stayed at CB so fully expect this to blow me away. Love the theme (reminds me of a more modern Disney Polynesian).


----------



## Oscar Madison

dreynolds1982 said:


> We're going to UO in mid-August (rebooked from an April COVID canceled trip). First time ever staying at RP (and only my second time ever staying on UO prop - last time was Cabana Bay). I'm psyched! Any tips/tricks from the experts? We'll be arriving early that morning, checking in/printing our tix, and going straight to the parks. Best to walk? Hope to spend a little time in the resort enjoying things like the pool, food/drinks, etc as well.
> 
> Can't wait!


Newbs who just stayed there a few weeks ago. 
We arrived for check in around noon and I was able to snag a VL pass for Hagrid’s, so have your app ready to go. We surprised at how frequently the boats came. Not much wait throughout our stay. 
Wonderful experience! 
Enjoy


----------



## C&Jx2

The pool atmosphere isn’t the norm... It’s kind of bland. No activities, no movies, the music is very quiet... Far from what we experienced last summer.


----------



## C&Jx2

Oscar Madison said:


> Newbs who just stayed there a few weeks ago.
> We arrived for check in around noon and I was able to snag a VL pass for Hagrid’s, so have your app ready to go. We surprised at how frequently the boats came. Not much wait throughout our stay.
> Wonderful experience!
> Enjoy


We’ve had great luck with Hagrid’s! One on Monday and two today (two different phones).


----------



## schumigirl

C&Jx2 said:


> The pool atmosphere isn’t the norm... It’s kind of bland. No activities, no movies, the music is very quiet... Far from what we experienced last summer.



That`s a shame.

It is going to be slightly different for a lot of reasons right now. I mentioned to someone in a pm a few days ago, not to expect the usual feel of the hotels right now. I know some of the staff feel a massive difference too. 

Enjoy your last day today......


----------



## Candycane83

Hi guys. I didn’t read back so much but I was wondering if someone can comment about if club rooms are worth it in this new normal phase. I’m debating if booking it for December


----------



## andieb0602

Candycane83 said:


> Hi guys. I didn’t read back so much but I was wondering if someone can comment about if club rooms are worth it in this new normal phase. I’m debating if booking it for December



I believe schumigirl may have posted some info around post 3200 and 3220?  I have a CL room booked for December and I'm keeping it even though it seems like the offerings are slightly less than pre-covid.  (Someone correct me if I'm wrong on that - I've never stayed CL there before.)


----------



## Candycane83

andieb0602 said:


> I believe schumigirl may have posted some info around post 3200 and 3220?  I have a CL room booked for December and I'm keeping it even though it seems like the offerings are slightly less than pre-covid.  (Someone correct me if I'm wrong on that - I've never stayed CL there before.)


Found it! Thanks a lot! I’m debating if I should wait if there would be an APH rate too lol! It’s almost $500 a night at the time we’re going for a club room.


----------



## andieb0602

Candycane83 said:


> Found it! Thanks a lot! I’m debating if I should wait if there would be an APH rate too lol! It’s almost $500 a night at the time we’re going for a club room.



I went ahead and booked ours and, if an APH rate comes out, I'll get the rate applied.  We're staying long enough that we at least qualified for the savvy traveler rate.  If your dates our flexible see about tweaking them slightly to get a better rate.  I moved our visit from Saturday-Saturday to Friday-Friday and our total dropped dramatically because the last night was $500 despite the ST rate.


----------



## schumigirl

Candycane83 said:


> Found it! Thanks a lot! I’m debating if I should wait if there would be an APH rate too lol! It’s almost $500 a night at the time we’re going for a club room.



Glad you found the info. Yes, there is a lot to catch up on through this thread!

As pp said, book your room to guarantee your reservation, then if an AP rate comes out, call and have the rate adjusted to reflect the lower price.


----------



## Candycane83

schumigirl said:


> Glad you found the info. Yes, there is a lot to catch up on through this thread!
> 
> As pp said, book your room to guarantee your reservation, then if an AP rate comes out, call and have the rate adjusted to reflect the lower price.


Sounds like a great idea! Thanks as usual @schumigirl


----------



## Anna Chassereau

This might be a silly question but do they give you a lei at check in?


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Anna Chassereau said:


> This might be a silly question but do they give you a lei at check in?



Usually there is a person that is giving them out........

Although not always...

If not you can surely ask for one at check in!


----------



## C&Jx2

I didn’t see ANY leis this year.


----------



## macraven

They might have stopped giving the leis out due to the pandemic


----------



## schumigirl

Anna Chassereau said:


> This might be a silly question but do they give you a lei at check in?



Not a silly question at all.

Stephanie was handing them out as you walked into the lobby on our last visit, and she was still there before the shut down, but not any more.

It seems they have stopped handing them out now though.

Shame as everyone loved a Lei......we collected so many of them over the years. We on a few visits got offered them every day, so we did take them all home and gave a huge amount of them to the local nursery for little fun craft projects.


----------



## DLo

I am staying at RPR for the first time in Dec.  I have stayed at HR in the past but really looking forward to staying at RPR this year .  I love being able to walk to the parks. Hoping to go to the Orlando Informer event.


----------



## schumigirl

DLo said:


> I am staying at RPR for the first time in Dec.  I have stayed at HR in the past but really looking forward to staying at RPR this year .  I love being able to walk to the parks. Hoping to go to the Orlando Informer event.



How lovely you`re all sorted for that trip! 

Yes, the walk to the parks from the hotels is a real bonus! Hope you have a lovely stay there.......


----------



## dreynolds1982

Oscar Madison said:


> Newbs who just stayed there a few weeks ago.
> We arrived for check in around noon and I was able to snag a VL pass for Hagrid’s, so have your app ready to go. We surprised at how frequently the boats came. Not much wait throughout our stay.
> Wonderful experience!
> Enjoy


So you can get the VL for Hagrids from the hotel, or do you actually have to be in the parks? That's good to know. We're driving from Sarasota straight to the hotel, checking in, dropping off bags, then going right on to the parks, so we should be there fairly early. 9-10 a.m. I'd think. Hopefully there are still VLs for it, bc we should be covered with everything else w/ Unl EP but I really wanna do Hagrids. 

I'm assuming that the resort lets you leave your bags there if your room isn't ready?


----------



## hhoope01

dreynolds1982 said:


> I'm assuming that the resort lets you leave your bags there if your room isn't ready?


Yes.  They have a concierge where you can leave your bags and pick them up later when your ready to head to your room.


----------



## dreynolds1982

Anyone know how the new Florida bar mandate as impacted the offerings at RPR? I know it varies and only applies if a place makes 50% or more of its revenue from alcohol sales so not sure what at RPR would fall under that.


----------



## Oscar Madison

dreynolds1982 said:


> So you can get the VL for Hagrids from the hotel, or do you actually have to be in the parks? That's good to know. We're driving from Sarasota straight to the hotel, checking in, dropping off bags, then going right on to the parks, so we should be there fairly early. 9-10 a.m. I'd think. Hopefully there are still VLs for it, bc we should be covered with everything else w/ Unl EP but I really wanna do Hagrids.
> 
> I'm assuming that the resort lets you leave your bags there if your room isn't ready?


Yes, I snagged it right in the lobby around noon on check in day. Our room was ready at that time as well.  If you don't get a VL for Hagrid's right away, keep checking.  They don't seem to release them all at once, so keep checking. Also, have everyone in your party get the app, so it'll increase your chances of people trying to get them.  We rode multiple times in a day b/c several of us were able to get it on our phones.


----------



## dreynolds1982

Oscar Madison said:


> Yes, I snagged it right in the lobby around noon on check in day. Our room was ready at that time as well.  If you don't get a VL for Hagrid's right away, keep checking.  They don't seem to release them all at once, so keep checking. Also, have everyone in your party get the app, so it'll increase your chances of people trying to get them.  We rode multiple times in a day b/c several of us were able to get it on our phones.


Thanks! That's good to know, especially that we can get them from the hotel lobby. We should be there pretty early so I don't expect us having too much of a problem snagging one. Now, just gotta hope the weather holds up for the day we're going!


----------



## ballonewb

Is there a pool bar?


----------



## schumigirl

ballonewb said:


> Is there a pool bar?



There is.

Details of that and other info about the hotel in the first couple of posts of this thread


----------



## macraven

Yes there is and also a menu for food.


----------



## JiminyCricket!

I'm going to stay at RPR (my first time staying on property at Universal!) for four night next week. I was really looking forward to Orchid, because I love sushi. Any word on if it will reopen by then?


----------



## schumigirl

JiminyCricket! said:


> I'm going to stay at RPR (my first time staying on property at Universal!) for four night next week. I was really looking forward to Orchid, because I love sushi. Any word on if it will reopen by then?



They haven`t released a confirmed opening date for Orchids yet. I have no clue when it will open.

Yes, their sushi is amazing!


----------



## counselormom

We leave a week from tomorrow! I’m getting together our instacart order and am wondering if there is a toaster in the hospitality suites and the type coffee maker?  Does anyone know?


----------



## hhoope01

Take a look at the following pictures.  It looks like they have a Keurig just like most other rooms for coffee/tea.  And the kitchen area only seems to have a sink, refrig, and microwave.  I don't see any toasters nor have I seen any listed in the Hospitality suite amenities.  So guessing the answer is no to toasters.

https://www.oyster.com/orlando/hote...l-royal-pacific-resort-a-loews-hotel-v645668/


----------



## counselormom

hhoope01 said:


> Take a look at the following pictures.  It looks like they have a Keurig just like most other rooms for coffee/tea.  And the kitchen area only seems to have a sink, refrig, and microwave.  I don't see any toasters nor have I seen any listed in the Hospitality suite amenities.  So guessing the answer is no to toasters.
> 
> https://www.oyster.com/orlando/hote...l-royal-pacific-resort-a-loews-hotel-v645668/


Those are much more detailed pictures, Thank you! So I guess no Eggos but I’m glad about the Keurig.


----------



## schumigirl

counselormom said:


> Those are much more detailed pictures, Thank you! So I guess no Eggos but I’m glad about the Keurig.



The link above are the older pictures of the Hospitality Suites before the refurb. They have all been revamped now and look lovely. 

But, still no toaster. I think it`s too easy to set off a smoke alarm with a toaster.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

counselormom said:


> We leave a week from tomorrow! I’m getting together our instacart order and am wondering if there is a toaster in the hospitality suites and the type coffee maker?  Does anyone know?



Hope you have a wonderful time at Royal Pacific!!!

They do a great job of treating every guest well!!!

Not just 2 or 3.........


----------



## counselormom

DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Hope you have a wonderful time at Royal Pacific!!!
> 
> They do a great job of treating every guest well!!!
> 
> Not just 2 or 3.........


Thank you!


----------



## jenjersnap

Anyone know if the Wok Experience is still happening? It is listed on the main Islands dining page, but I would think it might be a no go right now.


----------



## jenjersnap

Duplicate


----------



## GreyStr0ke

I just booked RPR for next week. I also got the FL Resident buy a day get a day + Volcano Bay ticket. Does anyone know if I can pick this ticket up at RPR???? I would like to go to VB when I arrive next week, but I'm worried I will have to go to IOA or USF first. It says there's a place in the hotel where you can swipe your card to pick up the tickets, but it's been years since I've been to RPR.


----------



## schumigirl

jenjersnap said:


> Anyone know if the Wok Experience is still happening? It is listed on the main Islands dining page, but I would think it might be a no go right now.



Doesn`t look to be opening back up again. I think they just haven`t updated the online menus.

It`ll be missed as it was very popular.


----------



## schumigirl

GreyStr0ke said:


> I just booked RPR for next week. I also got the FL Resident buy a day get a day + Volcano Bay ticket. Does anyone know if I can pick this ticket up at RPR???? I would like to go to VB when I arrive next week, but I'm worried I will have to go to IOA or USF first. It says there's a place in the hotel where you can swipe your card to pick up the tickets, but it's been years since I've been to RPR.



There is a ticket desk at RP, they got rid of the swipe machine for tickets when they did the revamp. 

I`ve never been to Volcano Bay but I would imagine they`ll be able to help you. 

Have a wonderful trip!!!


----------



## GreyStr0ke

I checked into a King suite this morning! It’s amazing. I’m so happy to be here and you can tell the TMs are too. 

Checked in at 9:30 and the room was ready. I booked a FL resident package and was glad that I was able to pick up my tickets in the lobby.


----------



## schumigirl

GreyStr0ke said:


> I checked into a King suite this morning! It’s amazing. I’m so happy to be here and you can tell the TMs are too.
> 
> Checked in at 9:30 and the room was ready. I booked a FL resident package and was glad that I was able to pick up my tickets in the lobby.



Glad to hear it......

Have a wonderful stay......


----------



## monymony3471

We just returned from a 5 night stay at Royal Pacific. Had an awesome time there and at the parks, even with all the COVID precautions.
The staff was amazing, the parks were very manageable, and we felt generally very safe. They are doing everything to ensure the safety of guests and employees in my eyes. There is hand sanitizer everywhere you look. Signs to remind you to stay healthy, Circles and lines purposefully placed to keep you distanced from others,  and very thoughtful employees that keep you aware of best practices.
Just a few vents. There are people who don’t understand the concept of social distancing, at all. We would stop walking to let others pass, but thats been going on way before COVID started. I had to ask one family once in line as nicely as I could, to please not stand so close to us.
That’s it! We had a great time!


----------



## DoryGirl1963

monymony3471 said:


> We just returned from a 5 night stay at Royal Pacific. Had an awesome time there and at the parks, even with all the COVID precautions.
> The staff was amazing, the parks were very manageable, and we felt generally very safe. They are doing everything to ensure the safety of guests and employees in my eyes. There is hand sanitizer everywhere you look. Signs to remind you to stay healthy, Circles and lines purposefully placed to keep you distanced from others,  and very thoughtful employees that keep you aware of best practices.
> Just a few vents. There are people who don’t understand the concept of social distancing, at all. We would stop walking to let others pass, but thats been going on way before COVID started. I had to ask one family once in line as nicely as I could, to please not stand so close to us.
> That’s it! We had a great time!



 Thanks so much for your report !

We'll be going to RPR in a month & I was wondering about what's open/available as far as dining at the resort?


----------



## GreyStr0ke

I also just returned from a much needed 3 day getaway at RPR. I arrived Wednesday morning at about 9am and had a wonderful checkin with Alexa. I'm not used to my room being ready until after 4 or later so it was a nice surprise to find out the room was ready. We were in Tower 3 in a King Suite in room 3401. Nice and close to the stairs and elevator. I preferred using the stairs as it seemed there was always a wait on the first floor to use the elevator and sometimes it felt like too many people were in that space waiting. The room was nice and it was good to have the extra space, but it felt like there was a lot of empty space. However, the shower was amazing with the dual shower heads. I spent a lot of time at Jakes and they were completely dead. That red beer is definitely amazing as reported. I also had the best meal of the trip here and I ate at Margaritaville and NBC Grill. The new grab and go place in the lobby was a nice addition to see too. The pool closed around 2 or 2:30 both afternoons for weather, but I got to enjoy it last night for a few hours. One last thing is I would not recommend anyone sleep on that pull out bed in the King Suite. Not comfortable in the slightest bit.


----------



## GreyStr0ke

DoryGirl1963 said:


> Thanks so much for your report !
> 
> We'll be going to RPR in a month & I was wondering about what's open/available as far as dining at the resort?



Everything was open except for Orchid Court. Although, I didn't see one person inside Islands Dining Room, but apparently they were open.


----------



## monymony3471

DoryGirl1963 said:


> Thanks so much for your report !
> 
> We'll be going to RPR in a month & I was wondering about what's open/available as far as dining at the resort?


The pool bar was open for ordering, Haley waited on us as we relaxed by the pool our first evening. Jake’s and Islands were open as well And they let us order off either menu. I had the Mongolian beef and it was really good. You could also go into a place that had grab and go items.


----------



## DoryGirl1963

Thanks so much for the info - sounds like we'll be fine for dining at the resort - we're super excited - can't wait for our first visit to RPR!


----------



## schumigirl

DoryGirl1963 said:


> Thanks so much for the info - sounds like we'll be fine for dining at the resort - we're super excited - can't wait for our first visit to RPR!



So excited for you too......I can`t wait to hear all about it when you come back from your trip......


----------



## DoryGirl1963

schumigirl said:


> So excited for you too......I can`t wait to hear all about it when you come back from your trip......



Thanks shumigirl!

This is a rescheduled from May anniversary celebration trip that's now become an August my birthday celebration trip. We had to book PBH in May because at the time, there was no availability for RPR (convention, I think.)

When it came time to rebook, I wanted RPR (they had me at elephant garden plus I LOVE the South Pacific theme & closer to the parks) & he wanted PBH for the bay thing & longer boat ride (that's a whole separate attraction for my husband, LOL.) We literally flipped a coin & PBH "won." We'd stayed at Hard Rock in December & knew that wasn't for us (VERY nice but the noise level was not our thing- we spend as much time if not more at the resort as at the parks & like to hang out in the outside common areas.)

So when the reopening of PBH kept being moved out, I booked a back up ressie at RPR & secretly kept wishing that we'd end up at RPR...Happy Birthday to me !


----------



## schumigirl

DoryGirl1963 said:


> Thanks shumigirl!
> 
> This is a rescheduled from May anniversary celebration trip that's now become an August my birthday celebration trip. We had to book PBH in May because at the time, there was no availability for RPR (convention, I think.)
> 
> When it came time to rebook, I wanted RPR (they had me at elephant garden plus I LOVE the South Pacific theme & closer to the parks) & he wanted PBH for the bay thing & longer boat ride (that's a whole separate attraction for my husband, LOL.) We literally flipped a coin & PBH "won." We'd stayed at Hard Rock in December & knew that wasn't for us (VERY nice but the noise level was not our thing- we spend as much time if not more at the resort as at the parks & like to hang out in the outside common areas.)
> 
> So when the reopening of PBH kept being moved out, I booked a back up ressie at RPR & secretly kept wishing that we'd end up at RPR...Happy Birthday to me !



Happy Birthday indeed!!! Yes, the theme is beautiful there......

Those boat rides are popular.....lol......yes, Hard Rock isn`t for us either......apart from The Palm, we never go there. 

But, glad you`re happy with the trip and I know you`ll have a blast at RP!!!


----------



## becauseimnew

Is Club level back to normal? Is it still worth the price?


----------



## schumigirl

becauseimnew said:


> Is Club level back to normal? Is it still worth the price?



It`s still not offering the same as before the virus. 

Food is not buffet style and served to you in boxes, for want of a better word. Staff will serve you coffee too.


----------



## jenjersnap

Well, boo on that! But thank you for the response! 



schumigirl said:


> Doesn`t look to be opening back up again. I think they just haven`t updated the online menus.
> 
> It`ll be missed as it was very popular.


----------



## DoryGirl1963

Welp, we decided to switch to Sapphire Falls for this August trip (8/16-21/2020.) 

It saves us $450 and we are there 5 nights, so with the VQs & lower crowds, we thought we'd save a bit while we could on this trip and apply that savings to our couple nights that we want to go at Christmas trip!

Looking forward to our first time at Sapphire Falls - gotta hop over and check that thread out now .


----------



## schumigirl

DoryGirl1963 said:


> Welp, we decided to switch to Sapphire Falls for this August trip (8/16-21/2020.)
> 
> It saves us $450 and we are there 5 nights, so with the VQs & lower crowds, we thought we'd save a bit while we could on this trip and apply that savings to our couple nights that we want to go at Christmas trip!
> 
> Looking forward to our first time at Sapphire Falls - gotta hop over and check that thread out now .



You`ll love Sapphire too.......well, we love it a lot, so I`m guessing you will too.....

We`ve stayed several times and love it almost as much as RP.....there`s a hairline of difference between them......honestly, you`ll have a blast there!!

Make sure you go to Strong Water Bar......there isn`t another bar like it anywhere.....amazing!!!!


----------



## patster734

Posted this in the APH Rate thread:

After reading the great APH rates over Thanksgiving Weekend, we booked a Friday to Wednesday stay at RPR.
Room Rate Per Night 

Nov 27 - 28$209.00Nov 29 - Dec 1$174.00


----------



## GoofyDad_4427

Anyone with any recent experience here, particularly on how crowded the pool area is?  Thinking about booking a last minute trip maybe next week that would be mostly spent at the pool, so very interested in how crowded it has been.


----------



## andieb0602

GoofyDad_4427 said:


> Anyone with any recent experience here, particularly on how crowded the pool area is?  Thinking about booking a last minute trip maybe next week that would be mostly spent at the pool, so very interested in how crowded it has been.



We weren't staying there but hubs and I walked over there from HRH on a Tuesday night last month around 8 pm and it was pretty dead.  2 groups in the restaurant downstairs (Islands?) and there were maybe 5 groups at the pool.


----------



## Nanceliz319

Where is the closest Starbucks from the hotel? Thank you!


----------



## patster734

Nanceliz319 said:


> Where is the closest Starbucks from the hotel? Thank you!



There’s a Starbucks at Citywalk.


----------



## Polyonmymind

Anyone been club level lately, and know what they are serving at night?   I haven't spoken with the hotel directly, only with a team member on the reservation line who says "appetizer type food".


----------



## Nanceliz319

I’d love a report also. What’s in the containers


----------



## schumigirl

Polyonmymind said:


> Anyone been club level lately, and know what they are serving at night?   I haven't spoken with the hotel directly, only with a team member on the reservation line who says "appetizer type food".



As far as I know it`s still the same menu items offered that was posted on this thread page 160 and post 3,200.

They usually send out emails about a week before your visit and there`s a list attached with food items on offered. 

Would love an update from anyone that`s stayed recently or going soon......we like to be able to give out accurate info on the threads


----------



## Polyonmymind

schumigirl said:


> As far as I know it`s still the same menu items offered that was posted on this thread page 160 and post 3,200.
> 
> They usually send out emails about a week before your visit and there`s a list attached with food items on offered.
> 
> Would love an update from anyone that`s stayed recently or going soon......we like to be able to give out accurate info on the threads



Thank you, @schumigirl 

I have club reservations for over Labor Day that my family has basically said "we're going no matter what".   The only question is do we keep the club room?

I was thinking since the parks will be closing early, we'd have more opportunities to enjoy the evening food/cordial offerings and sweets.  My girls do love deserts.  I think they'd like that menu, although I may call, see what they will tell me.


----------



## schumigirl

Polyonmymind said:


> Thank you, @schumigirl
> 
> I have club reservations for over Labor Day that my family has basically said "we're going no matter what".   The only question is do we keep the club room?
> 
> I was thinking since the parks will be closing early, we'd have more opportunities to enjoy the evening food/cordial offerings and sweets.  My girls do love deserts.  I think they'd like that menu, although I may call, see what they will tell me.



They`ll be delighted to help you when you call......

Yes, I`d keep it too, you`ll have extra resort time which will be lovely and extra time for the lounge too......


----------



## dreynolds1982

Just reporting back from our one day/night stay at RPR on Aug. 10-11. We absolutely loved it. The resort blew us away. We had just stayed in the Contemporary for the first day a few days prior. RPR made the CR look like a Super 8 haha. We had a standard view King Room but honestly the entryway is so beautiful the "standard view" felt like an upgraded view. I even sent a pic looking out the window to my sis who is a TA. She said "wow, looks like yall got a room with a great view!"

We were going to venture out the night after our day at the parks and go eat at another resort, but rain set in so we stuck around at Jakes. Drinks, food and atmosphere was awesome. I had the red beer (tasty) and the wings (I'm a wing person and they were VERY good). Fiancee had the beyond burger (she's not a veg/vegan but just liked the sound of it and she loved it). BC of the rain starting right after the parks closed, they got a rush of to-go orders so the kitchen slowed down. They apologized profusely and did everything they could to get us taken care of. 

We didn't spend too much time at the resort otherwise. Parks were great. Felt very safe. Really liked the one-time temp check vs the multiple temp checks at Disney (every time we got on the monorail, every time we ate at a full service, etc.). We did Cowfish for dinner the first night. Really enjoyed it. 

All-in-all a great (if too short) experience.


----------



## GoofyDad_4427

Just booked this Sat Aug 15 to Wed Aug 19th.  A much needed getaway for us.  On top of the COVID stuff, my older son blew out his elbow and is probably looking at surgery, so we are sneaking down between his MRI (Sat morning) and doctor appointment (Thurs morning).  Not sure what he will be able to do besides sit by the pool, but he was excited and wanted to go so we are.  Was originally planning to get the king suite like we had for a short trip in February, but it wasn't available Saturday night and we don't want to move rooms.  So we books two standard rooms, which the person on the phone told me would definitely be connecting.  Cost is about $40 more per night, but we will be more comfortable and have two bathrooms.  I will provide updates where possible.


----------



## macraven

Goofy dad
You will have fun! 

Quick get aways are good.

Hope your son will enjoy himself hanging around the pool.
A change of scenery will lift his spirits.


----------



## schumigirl

dreynolds1982 said:


> Just reporting back from our one day/night stay at RPR on Aug. 10-11. We absolutely loved it. The resort blew us away. We had just stayed in the Contemporary for the first day a few days prior. RPR made the CR look like a Super 8 haha. We had a standard view King Room but honestly the entryway is so beautiful the "standard view" felt like an upgraded view. I even sent a pic looking out the window to my sis who is a TA. She said "wow, looks like yall got a room with a great view!"
> 
> We were going to venture out the night after our day at the parks and go eat at another resort, but rain set in so we stuck around at Jakes. Drinks, food and atmosphere was awesome. I had the red beer (tasty) and the wings (I'm a wing person and they were VERY good). Fiancee had the beyond burger (she's not a veg/vegan but just liked the sound of it and she loved it). BC of the rain starting right after the parks closed, they got a rush of to-go orders so the kitchen slowed down. They apologized profusely and did everything they could to get us taken care of.
> 
> We didn't spend too much time at the resort otherwise. Parks were great. Felt very safe. Really liked the one-time temp check vs the multiple temp checks at Disney (every time we got on the monorail, every time we ate at a full service, etc.). We did Cowfish for dinner the first night. Really enjoyed it.
> 
> All-in-all a great (if too short) experience.



Thank you for your review......we love when folks come back and tell us what a wonderful time you had!

Sounds like you had a fabulous trip.....and yes, red beer and wings from Jake`s are amazing. Glad you liked the hotel so much and the park time too......

And yay for Cowfish......


----------



## Nanceliz319

Really silly question. What towers have what colored flowers on the walls? Or are they mixed


----------



## macraven

Each tower has one color scheme of flowers on one wall in the room.
I’ve stayed in all three towers.

Colors will be either-

Purple
Yellow 
Orange

cane back to correct


----------



## schumigirl

Nanceliz319 said:


> Really silly question. What towers have what colored flowers on the walls? Or are they mixed




T1 flowers are purple

T2 I thought they were yellow, but I haven`t ever been in T2.

T3 are orange or dark peach as I prefer to call it


----------



## Jane Miller

Will try again at Royal Pacific for last week of October. Will hopefully be a little calmer with no HHN, which we never care to do.


----------



## andieb0602

@Polyonmymind if you do wind up staying club level can you let us know how it goes?  We have it booked for December and I'm really curious about what to expect.


----------



## Llama mama

So after much researching I contacted Universal to adjust my package . I originally booked last January for this Thanksgiving week .Since club level has changed so much we decided to change to a regular 2 Queen Room . We upgraded our length of stay tickets to 15 month premiere annual passes. We were then able to snag a passholder discount. All said and done we are saving over $2000 dollars !! We are so excited. Looking forward to 9 days of fun .


----------



## Llama mama

Has anyone gone recently and had groceries delivered? Are resorts allowing deliveries if you are waiting in the lobby for them?


----------



## Llama mama

So last question. Does RP offers free style coke cup ? If so where can you get it filled?


----------



## Polyonmymind

andieb0602 said:


> @Polyonmymind if you do wind up staying club level can you let us know how it goes?  We have it booked for December and I'm really curious about what to expect.


 
Absolutely!   If I can figure how to post pictures of the offerings here I'll do that as well.  

I called and spoke with someone in guest services about the food servings.  I was told the same menu that has already been posted earlier in this thread.   I did ask specifically about bottled water, and was told yes they have bottled water.   I was also told club level patrons receive a discounted rate for Cabana rentals, which I booked for one day during our stay.  Never done this before, and with the crowds picking up on the weekends, figure it will be a nice way to spend the day.    17 more days!!


----------



## Llama mama

Someone posted these on Facebook (Universal passholder page)today. No hot stations at all . Everything is grab and go she said. This is what was served at dinner today and yesterday.


----------



## Llama mama

Is RPR offering room service still?


----------



## schumigirl

Llama mama said:


> Is RPR offering room service still?



Yes they are. 

They`ll knock and leave food outside, they just won`t bring food in any more.


----------



## schumigirl

Llama mama said:


> Someone posted these on Facebook (Universal passholder page)today. No hot stations at all . Everything is grab and go she said. This is what was served at dinner today and yesterday.



Thanks for posting Llama mama......


----------



## WINTER

Does anyone know how long the walk is from LRP to the parks?


----------



## schumigirl

WINTER said:


> Does anyone know how long the walk is from LRP to the parks?



Takes us less than 10 minutes to get to both parks, few moments longer to walk to Studios as IOA is closer to RP.


----------



## Nittany

Is grocery delivery accepted at this hotel? I know on previous Disney trips we would have grocery delivery from Garden Grocer and bell services would hold it for us. I was wondering if we could do something like that at UO?


----------



## GoofyDad_4427

Just got back from a 5 day trip spent mostly at the RPR pool.  I posted a short trip report in the trip report forum for anyone that is interested.  Any questions about current operations let me know!


----------



## jenjersnap

We just returned from a trip to RPR (wonderful) and UOR (a couple issues - will never start on a trip on Saturday again). Thought I would share this photo I took while sitting in bed from our fantastic room in Tower 1. It was perfect and my kids were in heaven.


----------



## mamapenguin

We have chosen this as our HHN 2021 resort. We have stayed at HRH before and wanted to try something different. This hotel sounds beautiful.


----------



## schumigirl

mamapenguin said:


> We have chosen this as our HHN 2021 resort. We have stayed at HRH before and wanted to try something different. This hotel sounds beautiful.



It is gorgeous.......you’ll love it.....


----------



## cubed

Would either of you mind sharing how crowds were managed at the pool and other public spaces at the hotel? We are considering a last minute trip the week of Labor Day and trying to decide if we should check in Labor Day and hang out at the pool then hit the parks Tuesday and Wednesday. We have 3 kids, ages 9, 5, and 2, so we have to consider lots of variables with our age range (including taking off from virtual school one day). 



GoofyDad_4427 said:


> Just got back from a 5 day trip spent mostly at the RPR pool.  I posted a short trip report in the trip report forum for anyone that is interested.  Any questions about current operations let me know!





jenjersnap said:


> We just returned from a trip to RPR (wonderful) and UOR (a couple issues - will never start on a trip on Saturday again). Thought I would share this photo I took while sitting in bed from our fantastic room in Tower 1. It was perfect and my kids were in heaven.


----------



## jenjersnap

I don’t have much personal experience with the pool because our park downtime and the weather did not coincide. My teenagers went by themselves one morning at opening and they were only ones in pool the entire 45 minutes they were there. In evenings when open, it looked busy but not crowded if that makes sense. Not so busy I wouldn’t swim (and there were definitely times on the Disney leg of our trip that I felt our resort pool was uncomfortably crowded)

Other than checkin - Saturday, 8:30 am there were 25 groups ahead of us, totally nuts - the resort was very, very quiet. Social distancing with markers was well done, including lines for the boats. They were abiding by capacity limits in shops.and market.

I think your plan is a good one with a pool day on the holiday. Our room was ready at 3 (they said 4, the usual check in time, so we were happy with that), just FYI.

If you have any specific questions, happy to help! 



cubed said:


> Would either of you mind sharing how crowds were managed at the pool and other public spaces at the hotel? We are considering a last minute trip the week of Labor Day and trying to decide if we should check in Labor Day and hang out at the pool then hit the parks Tuesday and Wednesday. We have 3 kids, ages 9, 5, and 2, so we have to consider lots of variables with our age range (including taking off from virtual school one day).


----------



## GoofyDad_4427

cubed said:


> Would either of you mind sharing how crowds were managed at the pool and other public spaces at the hotel? We are considering a last minute trip the week of Labor Day and trying to decide if we should check in Labor Day and hang out at the pool then hit the parks Tuesday and Wednesday. We have 3 kids, ages 9, 5, and 2, so we have to consider lots of variables with our age range (including taking off from virtual school one day).



For the pool:
If you are at the pool Saturday at any point, expect it to be absolutely packed.  On Sundays, it will be somewhat crowded by definitely manageable during the day, and get very crowded in the evening.  During any weekdays, it will be a complete ghost town until 6pm, and then pick up after then, but still not bad at all.

For the rest of the resort:
We never had any problem at all, anywhere, distancing ourselves.  I would probably avoid Tuk Tuk right at pool closing time, but other than that we never saw more than a couple people anywhere.


----------



## Llama mama

So the map is confusing me. We are walkers, and would like to request the closest tower to the walking path to the parks. Is Windward the closest? We booked a standard room.


----------



## Llama mama

Are there covered walkways to the towers from the main building with restaurants and markets? Are the towers all attached to that main building? It’s hard to see on the map.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Llama mama said:


> So the map is confusing me. We are walkers, and would like to request the closest tower to the walking path to the parks. Is Windward the closest? We booked a standard room.



So once you are inside the resort the elevators are somewhat centrally located in the towers, so 1 or 3 IMO are closest to the pathway to the parks, the walkway is covered coming into the lobby as is the walkway adjacent the pool.

Edited typo, tower 1


----------



## Llama mama

DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> So once you are inside the resort the elevators are somewhat centrally located in the towers, so 2 or 3 IMO are closest to the pathway to the parks, the walkway is covered coming into the lobby as is the walkway adjacent the pool.


Really ? Ok , because looking at the map it looks like tower 1 . I am really confused then .


----------



## patster734

Llama mama said:


> So the map is confusing me. We are walkers, and would like to request the closest tower to the walking path to the parks. Is Windward the closest? We booked a standard room.



Tower one is quickest to the walkway.  You have two choices:  1.  If you take the elevator, you’ll need to cut through the pool to get to the walkway quickly; or 2.  At the end of the other two hallways, you can take the stairs down, and they exit to the walkway through a door.  I don’t think you can enter the stairway door, just exit out of it.


----------



## Llama mama

patster734 said:


> Tower one is quickest to the walkway.  You have two choices:  1.  If you take the elevator, you’ll need to cut through the pool to get to the walkway quickly; or 2.  At the end of the other two hallways, you can take the stairs down, and they exit to the walkway through a door.  I don’t think you can enter the stairway door, just exit out of it.


Thanks! I know it’s just a request but here’s hoping  I will request Tower 1


----------



## patster734

Llama mama said:


> Thanks! I know it’s just a request but here’s hoping  I will request Tower 1


You’re welcome, and for clarification, you are using the walkway to walk to Citywalk instead of the RPR boat dock, correct?  To the RPR boat dock, Tower 3 is closer.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Llama mama said:


> Really ? Ok , because looking at the map it looks like tower 1 . I am really confused then .



Had a typo, meant 1 or 3 and yes if using elevators come out close to each other.


----------



## Llama mama

patster734 said:


> You’re welcome, and for clarification, you are using the walkway to walk to Citywalk instead of the RPR boat dock, correct?  To the RPR boat dock, Tower 3 is closer.


Yes! Walking to parks via Citywalk. Thank you !


----------



## schumigirl

Llama mama said:


> So the map is confusing me. We are walkers, and would like to request the closest tower to the walking path to the parks. Is Windward the closest? We booked a standard room.



It`s funny, not many use each Tower`s names and they are rather nice names.......

For those that maybe don`t know

T1 is Windward

T2 is Leeward

T3 is Royal


----------



## schumigirl

patster734 said:


> Tower one is quickest to the walkway.  You have two choices:  1.  If you take the elevator, you’ll need to cut through the pool to get to the walkway quickly; or 2.  At the end of the other two hallways, you can take the stairs down, and they exit to the walkway through a door.  I don’t think you can enter the stairway door, just exit out of it.



Yep correct patster.....

The door is only for exiting only, you can`t go back in it


----------



## cubed

Has anyone gone with a young toddler? I have a new 2yo who only wears his mask maybe 5-10 mins at a time. I'm trying to figure out if this will make a trip to the parks impossible due to the rules. This is the last part that is stopping me from booking a stay next week.


----------



## hhoope01

According to the Universal Covid requirements a face mask is only required for children age 3 and above.  So while it is nice if you can get your 2 yr-old to wear a mask, Universal isn't forcing that.

https://www.universalorlando.com/web/en/us/plan-your-visit/safety-faqs/face-covering-guidelines


----------



## macraven

It reads children under the age of 3 exception to wearing a mask


----------



## hezell123

Does club level charge extra for teens under 18? When I use a 3rd party online booking system, the price goes up when I add them. So my thought is to just book as 2 adults and then call RPR to add the kids? That's of course if they are indeed supposed to be free.


----------



## macraven

Kids 17 and under have no additional charges 
Once they are 18, they are considered an adult 

you can have 5 in the standard room with 2 adults without any additional charges


----------



## jenjersnap

That exit only door was a fantastic discovery and timesaver for us!

The only downside to Tower 1 is, if the pool is closed, you do have to walk all the way around the pool and circle back to the elevator which seems like a long walk at the end of the day.  (Unless, of course, there is a secret shortcut we never discovered!). 



patster734 said:


> Tower one is quickest to the walkway.  You have two choices:  1.  If you take the elevator, you’ll need to cut through the pool to get to the walkway quickly; or 2.  At the end of the other two hallways, you can take the stairs down, and they exit to the walkway through a door.  I don’t think you can enter the stairway door, just exit out of it.


----------



## patster734

jenjersnap said:


> That exit only door was a fantastic discovery and timesaver for us!
> 
> The only downside to Tower 1 is, if the pool is closed, you do have to walk all the way around the pool and circle back to the elevator which seems like a long walk at the end of the day.  (Unless, of course, there is a secret shortcut we never discovered!).



I think one of the side paths will lead up to the main entrance of RPR.  Not sure if it is quicker or not.  You can kind of see it in this picture.


----------



## Jane Miller

Super excited! Lost the May trip to Covid, then hubs backs out of end of October trip. Friend jumps in so we will do four nights at RP! She has never ever been to Universal so I am thrilled to be able to share it with her! Can’t wait!


----------



## schumigirl

Jane Miller said:


> Super excited! Lost the May trip to Covid, then hubs backs out of end of October trip. Friend jumps in so we will do four nights at RP! She has never ever been to Universal so I am thrilled to be able to share it with her! Can’t wait!



That is good news! 

Seeing it all through the eyes of a first timer is always fun.......


----------



## becauseimnew

Is the resort sold out for Thanksgiving weekend? I checked yesterday and they had lots of options available, now it's saying nothing is available.


----------



## schumigirl

Pictures from Orlando Informer

Just a couple of pictures of the new chandelier in Orchids over the sushi and bar area.......looks lovely......


----------



## Polyonmymind

That is one awesome chandelier.   Please say the Sushi bar is now open?


----------



## Minnie1222

Argh! Why do they have to "modernize" Orchids? And of all style, they had to choose mid-century modern furnitures! Argh!


----------



## schumigirl

Polyonmymind said:


> That is one awesome chandelier.   Please say the Sushi bar is now open?





Isn`t it beautiful!!! 

I had seen artist impression of it last year, but seeing it for real it looks even better......I love what they`ve done with the whole lobby/lounge area. 

Have some sushi for me please.......


----------



## Polyonmymind

schumigirl said:


> Isn`t it beautiful!!!
> 
> I had seen artist impression of it last year, but seeing it for real it looks even better......I love what they`ve done with the whole lobby/lounge area.
> 
> Have some sushi for me please.......



I can confirm Orchids is open. Thursday to Saturday until 11pm. Bar still makes good drinks....Sushi's still pretty awesome!


----------



## schumigirl

Polyonmymind said:


> I can confirm Orchids is open. Thursday to Saturday until 11pm. Bar still makes good drinks....Sushi's still pretty awesome!



Excellent!!! 

Yes, hasn`t been open that long and even if it is shorter hours, it`s good to see it back......

Glad you managed to get sushi from there.....it`s the best!!


----------



## Flyg1rl

Will be there this evening for a long weekend trip.  Staying in RPR (my fav) for the express passes.  Hoping to get to Orchids at least once.


----------



## Nanceliz319

Yes! We will be there on a Thursday to Sunday!  In Jan. So excited. We have never stayed at a universal hotel before


----------



## schumigirl

Flyg1rl said:


> Will be there this evening for a long weekend trip.  Staying in RPR (my fav) for the express passes.  Hoping to get to Orchids at least once.



Oh I hope you have the best time this weekend........and yes, enjoy orchids!


----------



## schumigirl

Nanceliz319 said:


> Yes! We will be there on a Thursday to Sunday!  In Jan. So excited. We have never stayed at a universal hotel before



You`re in for a treat!!! 

I`m sure you`ll love the RPR.......


----------



## crazy_for_the_dis

Does Bula still do the discount if you bring your cup back?  I still have ours from several years ago, but don’t want to pack them if this is discontinued.


----------



## fantomhamst3r

This may be a dumb question, but am I able to get takeout from the restaurants at RPR while I'm staying to take up to my room (as opposed to paying a premium for room service)? Doing a solo trip and would prefer to just take food to my room to eat.


----------



## macraven

Yes 
I have ordered food from Jakes as a take out.

I call the order in and go downstairs to pick it up.


----------



## Chumpieboy

crazy_for_the_dis said:


> Does Bula still do the discount if you bring your cup back?  I still have ours from several years ago, but don’t want to pack them if this is discontinued.


They did last year but I don't know about now in the COVID era.  I will say that last year, they didn't need to see our cups (we keep them in our Owners Locker).  We barely started asking about if they still honored the old cups for a discount and my server was like "yup.  We'll give you a new cup and still use the discount.  Don't worry about it"


----------



## crazy_for_the_dis

Chumpieboy said:


> They did last year but I don't know about now in the COVID era.  I will say that last year, they didn't need to see our cups (we keep them in our Owners Locker).  We barely started asking about if they still honored the old cups for a discount and my server was like "yup.  We'll give you a new cup and still use the discount.  Don't worry about it"


Thanks, I guess I’ll throw them in the suitcase!


----------



## hhoope01

Thanks for the question.  I have an upcoming stay and probably would have completely forgot to bring our cups.  We'll at least bring them and if we can get a discount then great.  If not, no harm done.


----------



## Llama mama

Here is someone’s post from yesterday of Club Level at RP


----------



## Llama mama

Here is current club level breakfast at RP. Hard boiled eggs, patties, cereal. Juices, milk and coffee.


----------



## WINTER

Can you get room service for breakfast?


----------



## macraven

WINTER said:


> Can you get room service for breakfast?



I read it is available 
You will get a text when they deliver it outside your door.

I read one person had a knock on the door when they left the tray.


----------



## Jane Miller

With the new world of COVID, do rooms have the shampoo, conditioner, and body wash pump bottles on the shower wall still?


----------



## macraven

I stay at RP and always have had individual bottles in the room 
Not familiar with a body pump bottle in the shower in the rooms I was in.


----------



## Jane Miller

Thanks.


----------



## mvansear

@schumigirl Thanks so much for doing this report!  I really enjoyed reading it!!!  I have been on these boards for what seems like a very long time and I rarely post anything but I do read and read and read! I have passed these boards on to many friends.   We are going to Universal in 7 days... Cannot wait and these boards always get me so ready!!!  We are staying at RPR for the first time I wanted to try something new.  We have stayed at HRH 5 times.  Changed our room from club level (usually do that) to 2 rooms non-club level as reading COVID club amenities are not great right now.  These boards and the kiddos who are 17,19, and 22 convinced me they need their own room now.  Special trip for us as oldest who is a singer on Carnival cruise lines is home and this may be our last trip as a family unit.  Have never done HHN and I hear there are 2 houses open right now super excited to try that out.  Hope everyone on these boards are doing well and again big shout out THANK YOU these are invaluable!!!


----------



## schumigirl

mvansear said:


> @schumigirl Thanks so much for doing this report!  I really enjoyed reading it!!!  I have been on these boards for what seems like a very long time and I rarely post anything but I do read and read and read! I have passed these boards on to many friends.   We are going to Universal in 7 days... Cannot wait and these boards always get me so ready!!!  We are staying at RPR for the first time I wanted to try something new.  We have stayed at HRH 5 times.  Changed our room from club level (usually do that) to 2 rooms non-club level as reading COVID club amenities are not great right now.  These boards and the kiddos who are 17,19, and 22 convinced me they need their own room now.  Special trip for us as oldest who is a singer on Carnival cruise lines is home and this may be our last trip as a family unit.  Have never done HHN and I hear there are 2 houses open right now super excited to try that out.  Hope everyone on these boards are doing well and again big shout out THANK YOU these are invaluable!!!



Thank you! What a lovely thing to say.........

Less than a week till you go........that`ll pass so quickly. I am so happy you`re going to RPR......yes, I`m completely biased, but it is a gorgeous hotel and I hope you love it when you`re there. 

Doing the two room is a good idea as you are really 5 adults.......and it`ll be a lovely "last" trip as a family for you all. 

The houses on offer are getting very good reviews so far, and hopefully next year you`ll give HHN a try as it is so much fun!! 

Please come back and tell us how your trip was and how much you enjoyed it.......


----------



## policycobb

Staying at Royal Pacific the first week of October.  We are going to Magic Kingdom one day and have an 8:15 reservation at The Grand Floridian Cafe for breakfast.  Have never used Uber/Lyft.  What time should we asked to be picked up?  Where to you meet your Uber/Lyft driver?  Thanks.


----------



## schumigirl

policycobb said:


> Staying at Royal Pacific the first week of October.  We are going to Magic Kingdom one day and have an 8:15 reservation at The Grand Floridian Cafe for breakfast.  Have never used Uber/Lyft.  What time should we asked to be picked up?  Where to you meet your Uber/Lyft driver?  Thanks.



It should take around 30 minutes to get from one place to another using Turkey Lake/Palm Parkway, but I`d arrange to be picked up no later than 7.30am for an 8.15 reservation. 

You wait outside for your car, walk over the bridge and the cars pick you up there.


----------



## cartydog

Leaving for our first trip on the 18th! Was originally booked for the kids’ spring break, but that didn’t happen.  What kind of coffee machine is in the room? Regular pot or a pod type thing? And how is the internet? Going to be mean and make my kids try and do some school work in the evenings since parks are closed so early


----------



## schumigirl

cartydog said:


> Leaving for our first trip on the 18th! Was originally booked for the kids’ spring break, but that didn’t happen.  What kind of coffee machine is in the room? Regular pot or a pod type thing? And how is the internet? Going to be mean and make my kids try and do some school work in the evenings since parks are closed so early



It’s a pod machine they have in the rooms.

And internet has always been fine for us. If three of us are in the room and we all have devices on, it’s always worked well.

Hope you have a wonderful trip.......


----------



## truetink

Thank you for this thread - it has been so helpful!  We are staying at RPR for the first time soon !  We are a family of four with younger (under 12) children and are staying in a Jurassic Park Suite.  The suite wasn't available for the first night of our stay so we booked a standard room.  Does anyone have experience in those becoming available later? - and - If not, is moving rooms a hassle at RPR or no big deal?


----------



## Nanceliz319

how exciting!! It would have been so cool if this had been available when my boys were young. They would have loved the room!
I can't complain though because both of them still love the parks. They are both grown now and my younger son married. They are all going with me on the next trip!


----------



## schumigirl

truetink said:


> Thank you for this thread - it has been so helpful!  We are staying at RPR for the first time soon !  We are a family of four with younger (under 12) children and are staying in a Jurassic Park Suite.  The suite wasn't available for the first night of our stay so we booked a standard room.  Does anyone have experience in those becoming available later? - and - If not, is moving rooms a hassle at RPR or no big deal?



There are so few Jurassic Park suites, so I would say normally don`t count on it becoming available.....no harm in calling to ask though and keep checking the website to see....just in case. 

We`ve moved to a suite before, several times......no hassles at all. 

And I`m glad you find the thread helpful.......when macraven and I updated it, we hoped it would be useful in some way, so thank you and hope you have an amazing trip......


----------



## schumigirl

Nanceliz319 said:


> how exciting!! It would have been so cool if this had been available when my boys were young. They would have loved the room!
> I can't complain though because both of them still love the parks. They are both grown now and my younger son married. They are all going with me on the next trip!



That is so lovely to hear about your trip...........when our adult children still enjoy your company and on vacations too, you know you`ve done a lot the right way........


----------



## truetink

schumigirl said:


> There are so few Jurassic Park suites, so I would say normally don`t count on it becoming available.....no harm in calling to ask though and keep checking the website to see....just in case.
> 
> We`ve moved to a suite before, several times......no hassles at all.
> 
> And I`m glad you find the thread helpful.......when macraven and I updated it, we hoped it would be useful in some way, so thank you and hope you have an amazing trip......


Thank you for the reply and for the thread!


----------



## truetink

Nanceliz319 said:


> how exciting!! It would have been so cool if this had been available when my boys were young. They would have loved the room!
> I can't complain though because both of them still love the parks. They are both grown now and my younger son married. They are all going with me on the next trip!


How wonderful!  Enjoy your trip!


----------



## Erica Ladd

Just purchased AP’s for the family to get the extra 3 months!  Do I have to go to the parks to pick them up or is there a place at hotels to pick them up? At least RPR and HRH?


----------



## jdrum3

Erica Ladd said:


> Just purchased AP’s for the family to get the extra 3 months!  Do I have to go to the parks to pick them up or is there a place at hotels to pick them up? At least RPR and HRH?


My understanding is if you "paid in full" you can pick up at hotel ticket/planning booth, if FlexPay, have to go to citywalk or park ticket booth.


----------



## Erica Ladd

jdrum3 said:


> My understanding is if you "paid in full" you can pick up at hotel ticket/planning booth, if FlexPay, have to go to citywalk or park ticket booth.



Yes we did paid in full I was hoping to be able to pick them up at one of those two hotels I had listed


----------



## DISNEY FIX

Erica Ladd said:


> Just purchased AP’s for the family to get the extra 3 months!  Do I have to go to the parks to pick them up or is there a place at hotels to pick them up? At least RPR and HRH?



When must the ap be first used? Thanks.


----------



## Erica Ladd

I’m not sure but I think within a year? We plan on going in December and when I spoke to someone at UO they said that was fine and acted as if there was no cut off but I thought I read one year. Maybe the experts can chime in!!


----------



## patster734

Erica Ladd said:


> Yes we did paid in full I was hoping to be able to pick them up at one of those two hotels I had listed



You should be able to pick them up at the concierge desk next to the checkin desk.  You will probably need the credit card used to purchase the tickets which they’ll use to locate your tickets in the system.


----------



## policycobb

DISNEY FIX said:


> When must the ap be first used? Thanks.



When I contacted Universal at the beginning of COVID, I was told there was no expiration date.  She said if it took me years to get there, my passes would work.


----------



## DISNEY FIX

Thanks guys....waiting on ap sale.


----------



## andieb0602

Just as a heads up they are now leaving an empty room between parties "as available".  I'm pretty sure the hotel was sold out Friday night and we had people in the room that connected to ours (as evidenced by our next-door neighbors coming in at 2 am and loudly discussing their evening).  The hotel felt really busy and I hope they open some more hotels soon to ease the load and get some employees back to work.

Our stay wasn't nearly as wonderful as we had thought it would be which was disappointing.


----------



## Llama mama

Need advice....
I received an email regarding our 9 day RP Thanksgiving trip. We had purchased 3 park premiere annual passes. We are activating them 11/2020. With VB closing they offered us .....
Option 1 -refund of 3 park to 2 park
Option 2 - GIFT CARD of 3park and 2park difference plus 20%.
Questions I have , is there anywhere in the parks we cannot use the gift card?
Can we use a gift card for mobile ordering? It will be a refund of close to 850 bucks.
Another question, 6 months into our season passes can we upgrade them back to a 3 park?


----------



## jdrum3

Llama mama said:


> Need advice....
> I received an email regarding our 9 day RP Thanksgiving trip. We had purchased 3 park premiere annual passes. We are activating them 11/2020. With VB closing they offered us .....
> Option 1 -refund of 3 park to 2 park
> Option 2 - GIFT CARD of 3park and 2park difference plus 20%.
> Questions I have , is there anywhere in the parks we cannot use the gift card?
> Can we use a gift card for mobile ordering? It will be a refund of close to 850 bucks.
> Another question, 6 months into our season passes can we upgrade them back to a 3 park?


You can definitely upgrade at any time, that’s a great idea. Universal gift cards can be used at hotels, city walk, and everywhere in parks. I don’t see an option for adding gift card as payment for mobile, but ask guest services because I think there is a way to order if you don’t have cell phone, meaning it should be possible to pay for food at a cash register. Also you could use just the extra 20% they give you, but save the rest to use toward your upgrade in 6 months.


----------



## macraven

Llama mama said:


> Need advice....
> I received an email regarding our 9 day RP Thanksgiving trip. We had purchased 3 park premiere annual passes. We are activating them 11/2020. With VB closing they offered us .....
> Option 1 -refund of 3 park to 2 park
> Option 2 - GIFT CARD of 3park and 2park difference plus 20%.
> Questions I have , is there anywhere in the parks we cannot use the gift card?
> Can we use a gift card for mobile ordering? It will be a refund of close to 850 bucks.
> Another question, 6 months into our season passes can we upgrade them back to a 3 park?



If you upgrade from a 2 park to 3 park ap, thought your renewal date stayed the same.

Call and ask so you have updated info before you buy the ap.


----------



## snowpack

andieb0602 said:


> Just as a heads up they are now leaving an empty room between parties "as available".
> 
> Our stay wasn't nearly as wonderful as we had thought it would be which was disappointing.





I hate to hear this. We have always stayed at the Portofino, which is a relaxing and peaceful resort. They say they are running at reduced capacity, but like you many say the hotel is crowded. So hoping they open the Portofino for the holidays.


----------



## Jane Miller

#15! This is a pretty elite list.

https://www.cntraveler.com/readers-...Ysisg548EMCmDspASa5gnqLXuAT-b9wcxEhP09jjMg4Ak


----------



## DMLAINI

Can you get take out from any of the restaurants in the resort?


----------



## schumigirl

DMLAINI said:


> Can you get take out from any of the restaurants in the resort?



Yes, you absolutely can get take out from them all


----------



## Jane Miller

I assume there is still no valet parking. Is someone able to give me an estimate on the distance from the self parking area back to check in? And I think I read no bellmen but plenty of luggage carts? Do they just want us to bring the cart back to lobby after done with it? Two weeks until down there! Getting excited!


----------



## macraven

Drive up to RP entrance and park the car there so you can use the luggage carts

Always plenty of them outside.
Employees will keep an eye on your cart while you go park your car.

When I was at RP, many left the luggage carts in the hallways.

Staff would take them back downstairs.
I called the front desk and let them know when I was done with mine.

Not many at the hotel when I was there and was told to call when I was done with my luggage cart.

If occupancy is higher when you go, ask when you check in if you leave the cart on your floor.


----------



## crazy_for_the_dis

Yes you can leave the cart in your hall.  We were there last weekend and did not feel the hotel seemed crowded at all.  Actually, all the dining places at the hotel were very empty.  We had a great stay.


----------



## MOQu

Question: Does every guest have to be present at the the hotel for check in to get their express pass? My daughter (she has an AP) will be joining us in the park later in the day and would like to park at City Walk (included in her AP) and not have to stop at the RPH front desk first. It has been years since we have stayed onsite and last time we had to use a machine that took our picture.


----------



## schumigirl

MOQu said:


> Question: Does every guest have to be present at the the hotel for check in to get their express pass? My daughter (she has an AP) will be joining us in the park later in the day and would like to park at City Walk (included in her AP) and not have to stop at the RPH front desk first. It has been years since we have stayed onsite and last time we had to use a machine that took our picture.



No. One person can check in and everyone registered in the room will get a room key with their name on which is the EP. 

No more pictures anymore.


----------



## TheGatekeeper

I think it would be the most courteous to return the cart to the front of the hotel so they are available for the next person that needs them.  I also have encountered problems navigating past them in the hallways with a double stroller.  I have often returned carts (not at a uni hotel but during the pandemic) that sat in front of my hotel door for more than a day that were not mine.  The reduction in staff means the carts can languish in halls for much longer than they should.


----------



## Grumpy by Birth

We're not planning a stay anytime soon, but I'm curious about the types of Club Level rooms that are available (again, not planning to be there anytime soon, so not concerned about what the Club is currently like).

When we stayed at RPR in 2018, we stayed in a King Suite.  When I look at the room types on the website, it shows that they have King ROOMS on Club Level and they have "Hospitality" Suites on Club Level.  

Are there any King Suites with Club Level access?  We really enjoyed the King Suite when we stayed there and if staying Club Level in the future, would prefer not to have less space with a standard King room, but the Hospitality Suite is way more space (and presumably cost) than we would need.


----------



## schumigirl

Grumpy by Birth said:


> We're not planning a stay anytime soon, but I'm curious about the types of Club Level rooms that are available (again, not planning to be there anytime soon, so not concerned about what the Club is currently like).
> 
> When we stayed at RPR in 2018, we stayed in a King Suite.  When I look at the room types on the website, it shows that they have King ROOMS on Club Level and they have "Hospitality" Suites on Club Level.
> 
> Are there any King Suites with Club Level access?  We really enjoyed the King Suite when we stayed there and if staying Club Level in the future, would prefer not to have less space with a standard King room, but the Hospitality Suite is way more space (and presumably cost) than we would need.



On the website you can book all room types with Club access if available. 

You can book hospitality/king suites with or without Club Access, just what`s available when you book. 

There are King and Hospitality suites on several levels of the hotel, Hospitality suites are all T3. We usually stay on the 6th floor as a personal preference in a King Suite.


----------



## Tormania

We plan to show up around 6:30am on our arrive day (staying nearby the night before) so we can pick up Express Passes, is there a place that we can put our luggage until we return that evening to actually go to our room?


----------



## Grumpy by Birth

schumigirl said:


> On the website you can book all room types with Club access if available.
> 
> You can book hospitality/king suites with or without Club Access, just what`s available when you book.
> 
> There are King and Hospitality suites on several levels of the hotel, Hospitality suites are all T3. We usually stay on the 6th floor as a personal preference in a King Suite.


I must be missing it somewhere.  I can see club level offered for Queen rooms, King rooms, Hospitality suites, etc., but not for the King suite.


----------



## macraven

You can have your luggage held at the bell service section.

When you are inside the hotel, go to the left and you will see the luggage holding section


----------



## schumigirl

Grumpy by Birth said:


> I must be missing it somewhere.  I can see club level offered for Queen rooms, King rooms, Hospitality suites, etc., but not for the King suite.



Then the King Suites with Club Access will have been booked. 

Maybe keep checking as they can suddenly become available if someone cancels.....


----------



## Grumpy by Birth

schumigirl said:


> Then the King Suites with Club Access will have been booked.
> 
> Maybe keep checking as they can suddenly become available if someone cancels.....


Interesting.  I tried searching for quite a few random dates over the next 12 months and a club level King Suite never came up.  If I have time, I may try doing some additional dart throwing to see if I can find a date where one shows.


----------



## schumigirl

Grumpy by Birth said:


> Interesting.  I tried searching for quite a few random dates over the next 12 months and a club level King Suite never came up.  If I have time, I may try doing some additional dart throwing to see if I can find a date where one shows.



We had a King Suite last September and December with Club Access, and on many previous visits, so you can get them. 

Good luck, hope you find what you`re looking for.


----------



## macraven

Grumpy by Birth said:


> Interesting.  I tried searching for quite a few random dates over the next 12 months and a club level King Suite never came up.  If I have time, I may try doing some additional dart throwing to see if I can find a date where one shows.


Call the hotel to ask if Club king suite has availability for your dates.

I did see availability on one travel agent site.
Do you have a specific date planned?
I used a date for the winter.


----------



## jdrum3

Tormania said:


> We plan to show up around 6:30am on our arrive day (staying nearby the night before) so we can pick up Express Passes, is there a place that we can put our luggage until we return that evening to actually go to our room?


Yes, they will take your luggage in lobby and store for you until you return.  Should be a "luggage services" sign, but just ask at front desk when getting your passes.


----------



## Grumpy by Birth

macraven said:


> Call the hotel to ask if Club king suite has availability for your dates.
> 
> I did see availability on one travel agent site.
> Do you have a specific date planned?
> I used a date for the winter.


I'm just looking at possibilities for a future trip.  We have some flexibility on dates and probably not going any earlier than summer or next fall.  Depending on how much club level offerings have returned, we might just forego it.  

I thought it was interesting that whenever I search (seemingly for ANY dates) club level King Suites never showed up, so I wondered if maybe they didn't exist.  Now I know to just keep searching. Thanks.


----------



## hhoope01

I've stayed a few times in a King Suite at RPR (used to be a Plat with their frequent stay program and get upgraded a lot).  I seem to remember the King suites always being right at the front of the main hallway, very close to the elevators.  If those are the only King suite rooms on each floor, then there may only be 1 or possibly 2 Club King Suite rooms.  With only 1 or possibly 2 available, it is very possible they get grabbed very quickly and farther out than other room categories with more rooms in that category.


----------



## Grumpy by Birth

Following up... I reached out to RPR directly and they confirmed that there's only one King Suite on the club level.

They also said that club access could be added to a King Suite reservation (if staying on another floor) for $105 per night.


----------



## Llama mama

So excited!! Any advice???
We arrive 11/21 -11/29. I booked a Grinch meet and greet photo opportunity. Looks like park hours extended till 10 pm most nights we are there. Hoping our Universal gift cards will work at Citywalk mini golf.


----------



## Ravensorrow

Llama mama said:


> So excited!! Any advice???
> We arrive 11/21 -11/29. I booked a Grinch meet and greet photo opportunity. Looks like park hours extended till 10 pm most nights we are there. Hoping our Universal gift cards will work at Citywalk mini golf.



We're there the 20 - 27.  Never been before,  We got the meet and greet too


----------



## KT0191

Is the gym open??


----------



## Aishaahm

Back when we went in August it appeared to be!


----------



## macraven

I saw one person in the gym late September


----------



## Sue M

KT0191 said:


> Is the gym open??


We were at HRH early Dec. and gym was open. So I would assume RPC is.


----------



## KT0191

Yesss. Okay, that’s good news!


----------



## tgarre06

Does anyone know the cost of the Cabanas at RPR? TIA!


----------



## helenb

Is the Wok Experience available?


----------



## schumigirl

tgarre06 said:


> Does anyone know the cost of the Cabanas at RPR? TIA!



It varies by season, contacting the hotel directly would give you the most up to date info.


----------



## schumigirl

helenb said:


> Is the Wok Experience available?



No, it`s not. 

Such a shame as it was so popular.


----------



## helenb

schumigirl said:


> No, it`s not.
> 
> Such a shame as it was so popular.



Agreed. I miss the Acoustic Brunch too...


----------



## cartydog

Does anyone know how late the will call window is open? We are headed down on a Friday, but can’t leave till the kids finish school at 4pm. So won’t get there till almost 8pm if the traffic gods are in our favor.


----------



## macraven

Unless it has changed from last year, I thought the call window was open after the park closed.

I know the guest service window outside the park stays open at park closing time.


----------



## Kimg88

macraven said:


> Unless it has changed from last year, I thought the call window was open after the park closed.
> 
> I know the guest service window outside the park stays open at park closing time.


How late is it open? Can they exchange military vouchers for tickets here? (That were purchased at shades of green)


----------



## cartydog

I’m asking about the one in the hotel.


----------



## KT0191

One week until I get down to Orlando and one week from tomorrow until we check into RPR! 
I am so excited to see it in person!!


----------



## schumigirl

KT0191 said:


> One week until I get down to Orlando and one week from tomorrow until we check into RPR!
> I am so excited to see it in person!!



Hope you have a wonderful trip....come back and tell us how it went......


----------



## Erica Ladd

Will bell services keep our refrigerated items cold if our room is not ready?


----------



## KT0191

schumigirl said:


> Hope you have a wonderful trip....come back and tell us how it went......


I will, for sure


----------



## Erica Ladd

We go for our first RPH stay three weeks from today! Very excited!!


----------



## mamapenguin

Does RPR have its own security check on the way to the parks like HRH?


----------



## schumigirl

mamapenguin said:


> Does RPR have its own security check on the way to the parks like HRH?



Yes it does.

Either as you enter the boat area and there is one to the side of Margaritaville on the walking path.


----------



## julesann

I wonder if there are AAA or other discounts when booking directly with UO or Loews for the RPR?  Do you think there is an advantage to book directly vs an online discounter--I can save a little with them?


----------



## chris benton

Anyone know if RPR has any rooms that have doors that open up directly to or _very_ close to the pool area? Trying to figure out which "premier" resort would work best for us. Park proximity, great pool (with easy access,) food, and Costco travel booking availability are my four most important criteria for a resort, and Express Pass is non-negotiable, so it's between RPR and Portofino.  Hard Rock isn't avail through Costco, so that's out.


----------



## macraven

RP has 3 towers
T3 would  be the closest to the pool
T1 is next closest.

You would use the elevator to the bottom floor for either one of the towers.
Less than a minute walk to the pool.


----------



## Linkura

The pool is extremely close to pretty much the entire slate of rooms. Much different than, say, Portofino.


----------



## chris benton

Thanks. I was hoping for rooms that were pretty much ground floor that had sliding doors that lead out to an entrance to the pool deck. No elevators, no hallways. If the rooms here are closer to the pool than the rooms at Portofino, it'll do.


----------



## DL1WDW2

What kind of discount did you find with Costco? Is it a package deal or room only? Thanks


----------



## Linkura

chris benton said:


> Thanks. I was hoping for rooms that were pretty much ground floor that had sliding doors that lead out to an entrance to the pool deck.


Unfortunately, those don’t exist.


----------



## hhoope01

PBR might have some rooms like that.  I know some of the buildings directly face the pool and a lot of the ground floor rooms have doors to the outside.  It might be worth checking out, but the problem would be I'm not sure you guarantee getting one of those rooms.


----------



## TNKim

I'm staying at Royal Pacific for the first time in May.  We have a King Suite so what is a good request for that type room, near elevator, view of pool, high floor?  Has anyone stayed in a King Suite they would recommend?


----------



## chris benton

DL1WDW2 said:


> What kind of discount did you find with Costco? Is it a package deal or room only? Thanks



Costco has pkg deals for WallyWorld, UOR, and DL - and a few other places. I think anyone can check their prices for the most part. If I have my numbers correct to compare apples to apples between Costco and buying direct from UOR for the same time frame:

3 ppl 5 nights at RPR + 4 day 3 park park to park tix-
Costco = 2275

UOR site: 2525

I haven't checked around anywhere else, but I will. I do know that from booking other pkgs from Costco, their travel CSR's are _very_ good, and their pkgs are smooth as silk - no surprises - easy-peasy.


----------



## schumigirl

TNKim said:


> I'm staying at Royal Pacific for the first time in May.  We have a King Suite so what is a good request for that type room, near elevator, view of pool, high floor?  Has anyone stayed in a King Suite they would recommend?



We usually have King Suite and it`s always on the 6th floor as we prefer it to the 7th. I believe there is only one on the 7th floor on T3 where the Club Lounge is. 

They are usually the first 2 rooms as you exit the elevators.

Ask for a pool view and high floor, as the trees and foliage can affect the views from lower floors.


----------



## chris benton

hhoope01 said:


> PBR might have some rooms like that.  I know some of the buildings directly face the pool and a lot of the ground floor rooms have doors to the outside.  It might be worth checking out, but the problem would be I'm not sure you guarantee getting one of those rooms.



Thanks. I'm posing the same question in the PBR thread. It might be enough to sway us to pay a little more to stay at PBR. The pool is THAT important to us. I don't want long walks to the pool along with the steps from park touring. We will be going to pool every day, and more than likely twice per day.


----------



## GoofyDad_4427

chris benton said:


> Anyone know if RPR has any rooms that have doors that open up directly to or _very_ close to the pool area? Trying to figure out which "premier" resort would work best for us. Park proximity, great pool (with easy access,) food, and Costco travel booking availability are my four most important criteria for a resort, and Express Pass is non-negotiable, so it's between RPR and Portofino.  Hard Rock isn't avail through Costco, so that's out.



If you book a package through Costco, you are probably going to be last on the list to get any room locations you request.


----------



## chris benton

GoofyDad_4427 said:


> If you book a package through Costco, you are probably going to be last on the list to get any room locations you request.



I'll definitely take that into consideration, but I haven't been disappointed so far with other Costco bookings. Haven't done any Costco bookings at Universal though. I won't be disappointed if we can't get a room right next to the pool. I'll call and talk to a concierge before the trip to get an idea of what's available and try to schmooze my way into the closest avail. I usually let the concierge or desk clerk know we want to be in a room that's practically IN the pool, and they get the idea, if something's available.


----------



## CheriePenguin

Any recent updates regarding the offerings for club level?
We were supposed to go last June, and had hoped to be able to go this June, but still uncertain with all the COVID situation stuff.  We have 3 kids - ages 9, 14, 17.  The 2Q room would be tight (we'd bring or get an air mattress), but I really liked the theming best at RP.  We thought the Club Level would give us a bit more space plus the food and beverage options (water, juice, and sodas).  And wanted the Express Passes - otherwise I know there are some larger room options at other places.


----------



## sheila14

I would like to also stay CL, are they offering this??


----------



## schumigirl

sheila14 said:


> I would like to also stay CL, are they offering this??



Yes, they still have CL.

Things are just different to what they were pre covid. Food is not self service anymore but served to you pre prepared in boxes, so things aren’t laid out as they once were.

You can still get bottled water and drinks anytime of the day and use it as an extra space to hang out in.


----------



## hhoope01

schumigirl said:


> You can still get bottled water and drinks anytime of the day and use it as an extra space to hang out in.


To me this is basically the best reason to have lounge access.   I tend to get up earlier than the kids.  It is so very nice to head over to the lounge before everyone else wakes up.  I'll sit down with a nice tea and read the daily news, do a little work, etc.  Just having a quiet place to relax in before the family wakes up and we head out to the parks.  

Right after lunch, my daughter likes to take a nap.  I can head over to the lounge and sit around with another tea and possibly a snack.  The extra space and quiet of the lounge make a huge difference.  Yes, having breakfast, drinks, snacks, hors devours and desserts at dinnertime can help offset some of the costs, but don't underestimate the extra space and calm that also comes with lounge access.


----------



## schumigirl

hhoope01 said:


> To me this is basically the best reason to have lounge access.   I tend to get up earlier than the kids.  It is so very nice to head over to the lounge before everyone else wakes up.  I'll sit down with a nice tea and read the daily news, do a little work, etc.  Just having a quiet place to relax in before the family wakes up and we head out to the parks.
> 
> Right after lunch, my daughter likes to take a nap.  I can head over to the lounge and sit around with another tea and possibly a snack.  The extra space and quiet of the lounge make a huge difference.  Yes, having breakfast, drinks, snacks, hors devours and desserts at dinnertime can help offset some of the costs, but don't underestimate the extra space and calm that also comes with lounge access.



I`d completely agree with that. 

We don`t use the lounge for dinner as most do either, we prefer to eat around in other places, but we do spend some time in there just chilling, usually with a glass or two of wine  

And during the off periods where food isn`t being served, it is usually very peaceful and yes, ideal to do a bit of work or let family rest without disturbing them. I honestly can`t enthuse enough about the lounge for those reasons.


----------



## EveDallas

Would a rollaway bed be comfortable for an adult? Are they actual mattresses or like a foam matress?


----------



## schumigirl

EveDallas said:


> Would a rollaway bed be comfortable for an adult? Are they actual mattresses or like a foam matress?



Our adult son has used the rollaways in the King Suite when he’s travelled with us as the sofa was incredibly uncomfortable.

He thought it was very comfy. It was a proper mattress, single size of course. Kyle is 5’9 and he was fine in it, slept soundly every night.


----------



## hhoope01

I've slept in a roll-away in PBR and had no issues sleeping.  I'd have no issues sleeping in one in RPR as I'd guess they are probably the same (but I admit I'm just guessing there.) I have also slept in the pull-out sofa beds in an RPR suite room.  I'd go for the roll-away any day over that.


----------



## EveDallas

schumigirl said:


> Our adult son has used the rollaways in the King Suite when he’s travelled with us as the sofa was incredibly uncomfortable.
> 
> He thought it was very comfy. It was a proper mattress, single size of course. Kyle is 5’9 and he was fine in it, slept soundly every night.



That's what I was hoping.  We're going in March, staying in a King Suite, and I cannot handle a fold out couch for a week!


----------



## zdad59

Just booked Royal Pacific for a two night stay   Sep 23 & 24.   A couple of questions we have for the experienced folks here...

  We'll be flying into Orlando late in the evening of the 22nd.    When we travel to WDW, we usually get a value Dis hotel and then the next morning have the hotel transfer our bags to the premium resort we're staying at for the duration of the trip.    Do they do something similar at Universal hotels?    That is, *can we book a Cabana Bay room for the night of the 22nd and in the morning of the 23rd, check out and have the hotel transfer our bags to Royal Pacific ?*    Then we just hop over to Royal Pacific, pick up our park tickets and head over to the parks for the day, including early entry??    If not, we can just snag a hotel near the airport or Int'l Dr. and then Uber over to RPR early the morning of the 23rd.
We head to WDW the morning of the 25th.    *Will we have express passes and early park entry for the 25th as well or just the 23rd & 24th?*   We are thinking of possibly doing a quick park run for one or two key rides, if there is something we just have to do again.
*What the best way to get to WDW?*   We don't plan on renting a car.    I'm guessing calling an Uber would be the best thing, but just checking.
I'll be scrolling though and keeping track of the thread over the next months.    Always great info on the site.

Thanks all !


----------



## schumigirl

zdad59 said:


> Just booked Royal Pacific for a two night stay   Sep 23 & 24.   A couple of questions we have for the experienced folks here...
> 
> We'll be flying into Orlando late in the evening of the 22nd.    When we travel to WDW, we usually get a value Dis hotel and then the next morning have the hotel transfer our bags to the premium resort we're staying at for the duration of the trip.    Do they do something similar at Universal hotels?    That is, *can we book a Cabana Bay room for the night of the 22nd and in the morning of the 23rd, check out and have the hotel transfer our bags to Royal Pacific ?*    Then we just hop over to Royal Pacific, pick up our park tickets and head over to the parks for the day, including early entry??    If not, we can just snag a hotel near the airport or Int'l Dr. and then Uber over to RPR early the morning of the 23rd.
> We head to WDW the morning of the 25th.    *Will we have express passes and early park entry for the 25th as well or just the 23rd & 24th?*   We are thinking of possibly doing a quick park run for one or two key rides, if there is something we just have to do again.
> *What the best way to get to WDW?*   We don't plan on renting a car.    I'm guessing calling an Uber would be the best thing, but just checking.
> I'll be scrolling though and keeping track of the thread over the next months.    Always great info on the site.
> 
> Thanks all !



You will have use of the EP from the moment you check in, all days you are there and check out day till the parks close.

Not sure of you`re aware of HHN, but it`s happening then and it`ll be on for both your nights, be aware the Studios closes at 5pm for non HHN guests.

We always have a car, so not much help with that, but, yes, many use Uber or regular cabs.

F


----------



## mnmmoney

Hi all, just booked RPR for spring 2022 and hoping we will be maskless by then! 
Couple questions.... I booked 2 rooms right through Universal site and I thought on past booking I entered each persons name and children’s ages at time of booking  .... also can you push one of the queen beds against the wall in the 2 queen rooms for a little one that may still roll out?


----------



## 03GirlsMom

Hi all! I've literally spent weeks reading through this entire thread.

I'm a complete UO newbie so I have a ton of questions. After booking multiple stays at RPR for 2021, we made the decision last night to purchase APs as it will save us several hundred dollars on tickets between all of our trips. My question now is, can I call and have them apply the room discount (we purchased the preferred APs) to our existing reservations at RPR? Or, is this like Disney in that we'll have to cancel and rebook with the discount? If so, can I call the main Universal phone# or is there one I have to call specifically for AP reservations?


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

03GirlsMom said:


> Hi all! I've literally spent weeks reading through this entire thread.
> 
> I'm a complete UO newbie so I have a ton of questions. After booking multiple stays at RPR for 2021, we made the decision last night to purchase APs as it will save us several hundred dollars on tickets between all of our trips. My question now is, can I call and have them apply the room discount (we purchased the preferred APs) to our existing reservations at RPR? Or, is this like Disney in that we'll have to cancel and rebook with the discount? If so, can I call the main Universal phone# or is there one I have to call specifically for AP reservations?



You can call the main Universal line.

The discount can only be applied if it is available and for your selected room criteria.

If you have trips for later this year the AP discounts won’t be available yet, usually about 2-3 months out but they can change available rooms and rates often, so keep an eye on that on the AP page you select Hotel and Packages to check rates.


----------



## 03GirlsMom

DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> You can call the main Universal line.
> 
> The discount can only be applied if it is available and for your selected room criteria.
> 
> If you have trips for later this year the AP discounts won’t be available yet, usually about 2-3 months out but they can change available rooms and rates often, so keep an eye on that on the AP page you select Hotel and Packages to check rates.



This is very helpful - thank you! Are club level rooms ever discounted?


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

03GirlsMom said:


> This is very helpful - thank you! Are club level rooms ever discounted?



Yes, they are often discounted, max occupancy of 5 with rollaway, for a 2 queen for example, limited availability though may not guarantee for specific dates, so just keep an eye for when discounts are available, check the rates periodically.


----------



## 03GirlsMom

DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Yes, they are often discounted, max occupancy of 5 with rollaway, for a 2 queen for example, limited availability though may not guarantee for specific dates, so just keep an eye for when discounts are available, check the rates periodically.



Thank you!


----------



## Erica Ladd

A few questions -

we arrive on Saturday- is it too late to make a room request?
And the best way to make tgat request?

what type of coffee makers are in the room?
Do they provide the coffee?

what tower puts you closest to the walking path to the parks? (Like what tower is closest to the parks?)

Is there a map of the grounds somewhere that I can map out a route once we arrive?


----------



## schumigirl

Erica Ladd said:


> A few questions -
> 
> we arrive on Saturday- is it too late to make a room request?
> And the best way to make tgat request?
> 
> what type of coffee makers are in the room?
> Do they provide the coffee?
> 
> what tower puts you closest to the walking path to the parks? (Like what tower is closest to the parks?)
> 
> Is there a map of the grounds somewhere that I can map out a route once we arrive?



Call the hotel directly. Rooms are assigned around 5 days out, so calling today might be ok.....if they can grant your request they will.

T1 is closest to the walking path. Every tower merges with the centre area of the hotel, so nothing is very far from anything.

It used to be branded coffee but seems to be a generic coffee now, I can’t  really answer as we never use the coffee machines.

There is a map online if you have a Google. I did have one that was very good, but can’t find it right now......hopefully someone will come along with it. It’s a very simple walkway to the parks from the hotel.

Can‘t believe your trip is so close now!


----------



## Erica Ladd

Oh dear!  I called but not until I googled a map with labels and I think I actually was looking at T1 but I requested T3!!!!!

Do you think it’s worth it to call back and ask to switch? Will the front desk manager think I’m crazy???

When we stayed at HRH I don’t think we used the boat once! We are more likely to walk. Do you think it’s worth it to be in T1 closer to the path or is it really irrelevant?  Thanks so much for your advice!


----------



## schumigirl

Erica Ladd said:


> Oh dear!  I called but not until I googled a map with labels and I think I actually was looking at T1 but I requested T3!!!!!
> 
> Do you think it’s worth it to call back and ask to switch? Will the front desk manager think I’m crazy???
> 
> When we stayed at HRH I don’t think we used the boat once! We are more likely to walk. Do you think it’s worth it to be in T1 closer to the path or is it really irrelevant?  Thanks so much for your advice!



You can of course call back, they will adjust your request. I’m sure they’re used to all sorts of requests. 

We stay in T3 every visit, there really isn’t much in it with walking distances, it’s seconds in difference rather than minutes. It takes us 7 minutes to walk to IOA from T3.

There is a door at the bottom of the stairs from T1 that take you right on the path, but you can‘t go back in that way. But, I really wouldn’t worry about the difference between T1 and 3.


----------



## Bethany10

Just confirming before I change my reservation, you can take the boat from RPR to city walk? Why did I think it was only out of Portofino? 

schumigirl, you guys are RPR gurus, can you confirm this?


----------



## Mortlives

Bethany10 said:


> Just confirming before I change my reservation, you can take the boat from RPR to city walk? Why did I think it was only out of Portofino?
> 
> schumigirl, you guys are RPR gurus, can you confirm this?



I'm not the person you're asking, but I have stayed at RPR many times, and there is a boat. You can also walk, and sometimes there is a bicycle chariot you can ride (please tip generously).


----------



## schumigirl

Bethany10 said:


> Just confirming before I change my reservation, you can take the boat from RPR to city walk? Why did I think it was only out of Portofino?
> 
> schumigirl, you guys are RPR gurus, can you confirm this?



As already answered, yes, RPR, HRH, PBH and Sapphire Falls all have boats to Citywalk


----------



## jack presley

I know it's not ideal for people with mobility issues etc. but I much prefer the walk from RPR to Citiwalk than the boat. It's a lovely stroll.


----------



## Erica Ladd

I hope the weather isn’t too too bad this weekend so I can take the rickshaw!!!


----------



## Bethany10

you guys, thank you. We just saved 1400 between switching our dates and moving hotels. I literally just texted my husband and said we're moving hotels, yes you still get the boat. 

I have no idea why I was convinced the boat only came to PB


----------



## GoofyDad_4427

Mortlives said:


> You can also walk, and sometimes there is a bicycle chariot you can ride (please tip generously).



Or join me in my quest to get the "bicycle chariot" banned forever...


----------



## patster734

Just booked for my wife’s birthday from May 15 to 18 with the newly released AP rate.  RPR!  Our home away from home!


----------



## dato63

Hi.    Just booked our first trip to Universal.   Planning 3 days here, then jumping over to Disney for a senior trip for our daughters.    One of them a big Harry Potter fan.   I booked this hotel for the location, reviews, and passes.     Have to say the questions I have had so far, I found answers on this thread - so a big thank you to everyone.     Can't wait to travel.   Going over Christmas.    I know it will be crowded, but still wonderful (we have done Disney over Christmas before).


----------



## schumigirl

dato63 said:


> Hi.    Just booked our first trip to Universal.   Planning 3 days here, then jumping over to Disney for a senior trip for our daughters.    One of them a big Harry Potter fan.   I booked this hotel for the location, reviews, and passes.     Have to say the questions I have had so far, I found answers on this thread - so a big thank you to everyone.     Can't wait to travel.   Going over Christmas.    I know it will be crowded, but still wonderful (we have done Disney over Christmas before).



Sounds like a lovely trip you have planned........3 days will be lovely, and even though it will be busy, the EP will help.....you`ll be glad of it.....

And glad you found the answers you were looking for, if you need any other advice, ask away.


----------



## MinnieMSue

All the photos I have seen show a shower only in the 2 queen bed rooms - do they have any with tubs or are they all showers? My daughter prefers a tub (but I prefer a shower lol)


----------



## schumigirl

MinnieMSue said:


> All the photos I have seen show a shower only in the 2 queen bed rooms - do they have any with tubs or are they all showers? My daughter prefers a tub (but I prefer a shower lol)



There are some rooms with tubs, we’ve had one before. Maybe have the request added to your reservation.

If they can give you a room with a tub, they will.


----------



## Erica Ladd

Just a quick update to our room at RPH. We got back Monday night after a 2 night stay. We arrived early and our room wasn’t ready. Got a text around 1:30 (while dining at confisco grill) that we were good to go. I had originally requested a room in tower 3 but the room they had ready for us was in tower 2. The guy at luggage services said we’d like it. And we did!!!! On the 7th floor overlooking the front of the resort and The Hulk!!! Room 2708.

ETA - it was a very quick walk to the parks - we went through the lobby and right to the walking path super close to the parks!


----------



## DoryGirl1963

Erica Ladd said:


> Just a quick update to our room at RPH. We got back Monday night after a 2 night stay. We arrived early and our room wasn’t ready. Got a text around 1:30 (while dining at confisco grill) that we were good to go. I had originally requested a room in tower 3 but the room they had ready for us was in tower 2. The guy at luggage services said we’d like it. And we did!!!! On the 7th floor overlooking the front of the resort and The Hulk!!! Room 2708.
> 
> ETA - it was a very quick walk to the parks - we went through the lobby and right to the walking path super close to the parks!
> 
> View attachment 555613



My husband LOVES The Hulk & would love this view - was this a Standard room or? TIA!


----------



## Erica Ladd

DoryGirl1963 said:


> My husband LOVES The Hulk & would love this view - was this a Standard room or? TIA!



we reserved a standard 2 queen room. When I called a few days prior to arrival and spoke to the front desk manager he mentioned giving us a high floor in T3. I almost waited until a room in T3 was ready but so glad I didn’t!  It was also very close to the elevator without being right next to it so we hardly  heard any noise


----------



## Erica Ladd

Also- what is the best way to leave feedback for the staff at RPH? Everyone was very helpful.


----------



## schumigirl

Erica Ladd said:


> Also- what is the best way to leave feedback for the staff at RPH? Everyone was very helpful.



Trip Advisor and Email the hotel directly.

If you can, mention people by name if you got them. It is very much appreciated.


----------



## Erica Ladd

The bartender at Jake’s even ran out to the roundabout to bring me my jacket I left in my chair when we went to catch our ride back to the airport!! He caught us just in time!


----------



## schumigirl

Erica Ladd said:


> The bartender at Jake’s even ran out to the roundabout to bring me my jacket I left in my chair when we went to catch our ride back to the airport!! He caught us just in time!



Aww.....how nice of him. 

And touches like this are just what make you feel staff do genuinely care for guests.


----------



## DoryGirl1963

Erica Ladd said:


> we reserved a standard 2 queen room. When I called a few days prior to arrival and spoke to the front desk manager he mentioned giving us a high floor in T3. I almost waited until a room in T3 was ready but so glad I didn’t!  It was also very close to the elevator without being right next to it so we hardly  heard any noise


TY !


----------



## zdad59

Our trip is still a ways off but I am obsessively planning.    We're booked for 2 nights in a standard room  at RPR to start our vacation.   Is there any location that is better to request for standard rooms.  We do like the idea of walking to the park over the boats and quiet over busy if that makes a difference.   Any expertise from RPR is appreciated.


----------



## cartydog

I’ve been twice now. First stay was in T3. It was very convienie for getting to the pool, walking path, etc. Though we seemed a billion miles from the elevator. 2nd trip, I requested high floor, close to elevators. We were put in T2. It was a pain to get to the pool from there. But we did have a great view. We just booked standard rooms both times.


----------



## schumigirl

zdad59 said:


> Our trip is still a ways off but I am obsessively planning.    We're booked for 2 nights in a standard room  at RPR to start our vacation.   Is there any location that is better to request for standard rooms.  We do like the idea of walking to the park over the boats and quiet over busy if that makes a difference.   Any expertise from RPR is appreciated.



T1 is closest to the walking path, the closer you are to the elevators, the less of a walk you`ll have. There is a stairwell that the door at the bottom opens up onto the walking path avoiding the pool. You can`t go back in that way though.

T1 and T3, the elevators come out right at the pool, you just cut through that and you`re on the walking path. It`s a beautiful walk and to be honest any tower, the difference isn`t that much.


----------



## Magical2017

Ugh. I had a water view room at Royal Pacific that I was about to book over Memorial Day weekend at the AP rate. I had it in my cart, ready to book but I booked the airfare first. I had to call Southwest because I was using miles, a credit, and a credit card. I accidentally closed the tab. When I went back to look up rates, the AP rate was gone. I missed it by 15 minutes. Now I have airfare but no hotel booked. Boo.

Edited:  I tried again. The AP room discount WAS available! Yay!


----------



## macraven

TNKim said:


> I'm staying at Royal Pacific for the first time in May.  We have a King Suite so what is a good request for that type room, near elevator, view of pool, high floor?  Has anyone stayed in a King Suite they would recommend?


3600 is the king suite I stay at
High floor faces the pool
Close to the elevator


----------



## bdags

Hello all - I booked a "Presidential suite with attached Club 2 Queen room" for my family of 6...

Any recommendation on a particular location I should request?  (if that's possible for such rooms).

Thanks!


----------



## Erica Ladd

I think there’s only a couple of those rooms but I could be wrong!


----------



## macraven

You are correct 
Limited rooms for that category


----------



## schumigirl

bdags said:


> Hello all - I booked a "Presidential suite with attached Club 2 Queen room" for my family of 6...
> 
> Any recommendation on a particular location I should request?  (if that's possible for such rooms).
> 
> Thanks!



Yes, there`s only a couple.

They are on the 6th and 7th floor of T3. We`ve had the one on the 6th floor and they are gorgeous and spacious. 

The shower is amazing!!!


----------



## mamapenguin

We have a club 2 queen room booked, what are the odds of a tub? Are there any location requests that I should make? This is for October if that makes any difference.


----------



## macraven

I have not had a  bathtub on club level but twice had one on the other floors

I prefer rooms with shower only as it works better for me


----------



## TNKim

macraven said:


> 3600 is the king suite I stay at
> High floor faces the pool
> Close to the elevator



Which tower is this in?


----------



## schumigirl

TNKim said:


> Which tower is this in?



Not macraven......but that room is in T3.

Room numbers all start with the Tower the rooms are in.


----------



## bdags

schumigirl said:


> Yes, there`s only a couple.
> 
> They are on the 6th and 7th floor of T3. We`ve had the one on the 6th floor and they are gorgeous and spacious.
> 
> The shower is amazing!!!



Thanks for the replies - we'll just take what they give us .


----------



## MoMouseEars

This will be first trip to Universal Studios and had a few questions. I was thinking about staying at Loews Royal Pacific Resort for our upcoming trip. My first question is if my party was to arrive before check in, would we be able to drop off our bags and head to Universal Studios Parks? Secondly, does the park capacity affect those staying at the resorts? Thirdly, on the day we check out, are we able to still send our souvenirs to the Front Desk and pick them up even though technically we would have checked out earlier that day via phone? Lastly, can we still use the resort parking without occurring additional parking fees? Sorry for all the questions!

TIA


----------



## schumigirl

MoMouseEars said:


> This will be first trip to Universal Studios and had a few questions. I was thinking about staying at Loews Royal Pacific Resort for our upcoming trip. My first question is if my party was to arrive before check in, would we be able to drop off our bags and head to Universal Studios Parks? Secondly, does the park capacity affect those staying at the resorts? Thirdly, on the day we check out, are we able to still send our souvenirs to the Front Desk and pick them up even though technically we would have checked out earlier that day via phone? Lastly, can we still use the resort parking without occurring additional parking fees? Sorry for all the questions!
> 
> TIA



Yes. You can check in anytime after 6am and you`ll be issued room keys for all registered in the room that double as your EP. Drop bags with Bell Services and head off to the parks.

You get priority as an onsite guest with park admission and capacity. 

On the day before check out they won`t let you send purchases back to your hotel room as there could be a delay and you miss them. They don`t send them to the front desk.  You can have them sent to park exit anyvdayand I think they`re available for pick up after 4 or 5pm. I`m not sure on that as we always send purchases directly back to our room, just not on the second last day. 

You can park in the parking lot up till 11.59pm on check out day. It`s only if you cross over after midnight you`ll be charged an extra nights cost. Leave before then and you`ll be fine. 

No worries on the questions.......first time visits can be quite daunting......


----------



## allaboutthemouse

Currently stalking the website for an AP rate for late August...
Couple of questions....We are a family of six, four boys.  I’m looking for a one-night stay late August to take advantage of the EP to start our vacay, then going to a house rental.

In looking at the room options, I need at least my older two boys to have their own bed, so I need at least four queens - I can make the younger two share a bed for a night.
If I choose two queen rooms, as opposed to one of the suites (forget which one it is, i think it has a king, two queens and a pull out couch), how do I guarantee the rooms will connect? Do I note that on the reservation somehow? Or should I call?

Do any of the Jurassic park kids suites connect to a regular queen room? 
Thanks!


----------



## schumigirl

Call and have them add your request to your reservation, also call around 6 days ahead to confirm the request is there as rooms are allocated 5 days out.


----------



## TwentyThingamabobs

I booked today and noticed one of the requests you can do in the reservation was connecting rooms. It also wouldn’t hurt to call as well.


----------



## allaboutthemouse

schumigirl said:


> Call and have them add your request to your reservation, also call around 6 days ahead to confirm the request is there as rooms are allocated 5 days out.





TwentyThingamabobs said:


> I booked today and noticed one of the requests you can do in the reservation was connecting rooms. It also wouldn’t hurt to call as well.


Thanks!


----------



## shawthorne44

allaboutthemouse said:


> Thanks!



I've heard that they prioritize connecting room requests that will only have one adult in each room.  So, a family like you would be prioritized over a group of college aged kids that wanted connecting rooms.


----------



## macraven

Where did you hear that?


----------



## Erica Ladd

shawthorne44 said:


> I've heard that they prioritize connecting room requests that will only have one adult in each room.  So, a family like you would be prioritized over a group of college aged kids that wanted connecting rooms.



I hope that is true across all resorts there as I got 2 rooms at CB for the meetup and DH and I will be in different rooms because no one else is 18 or up. Plus I had to book them separately and so didn’t have the option to request it. I did call though...

But to keep it on topic we just scheduled transportation for our second stay at RPH for the end of April!!!


----------



## schumigirl

Erica Ladd said:


> I hope that is true across all resorts there as I got 2 rooms at CB for the meetup and DH and I will be in different rooms because no one else is 18 or up. Plus I had to book them separately and so didn’t have the option to request it. I did call though...
> 
> But to keep it on topic we just scheduled transportation for our second stay at RPH for the end of April!!!



I haven`t heard specifically about that type of priority being given, but if they can accommodate you Erica, they most certainly will. I`d call again around 6 days before you arrive before rooms are allocated and again, make sure the request for connecting rooms has been applied to your reservation.

And nice job on the transportation being booked!


----------



## runnermama78

This may have been answered somewhere (but there’s 176 pages ), but I have a question. The rooms accommodate 5...do you *have* to rent the rollaway, or could you bring an air mattress or something?


----------



## schumigirl

runnermama78 said:


> This may have been answered somewhere (but there’s 176 pages ), but I have a question. The rooms accommodate 5...do you *have* to rent the rollaway, or could you bring an air mattress or something?



You can bring an air mattress, no problems there.


----------



## runnermama78

schumigirl said:


> You can bring an air mattress, no problems there.


Thank you for responding!


----------



## macraven

Many request extra blankets and sheets and pillows and make a pallet on the floor for # 5 in your group 

Housekeeping gets many requests for that

no charges for the extra bedding


----------



## CheriePenguin

Quick question - do the windows open by any chance (2Q Club level room in particular)?


----------



## schumigirl

CheriePenguin said:


> Quick question - do the windows open by any chance (2Q Club level room in particular)?



No, none of the windows open.


----------



## CheriePenguin

schumigirl said:


> No, none of the windows open.


That's what I figured, but just wanted to check.  Thanks.


----------



## schumigirl

CheriePenguin said:


> That's what I figured, but just wanted to check.  Thanks.



You‘re most welcome.....


----------



## becauseimnew

Can I prepay our resort reservation? If so can I do it online or do I have to call in?


----------



## macraven

I pay the one day deposit and the rest when I check in at the hotel desk.

I have a surplus of older AE checks trying to use up

You can prepay the total stay in advance by phone


----------



## becauseimnew

macraven said:


> I pay the one day deposit and the rest when I check in at the hotel desk.
> 
> I have a surplus of older AE checks trying to use up
> 
> You can prepay the total stay in advance by phone


Thanks!


----------



## Elle :)

Does anyone know if they have tubs in any of the King suites? I want to stay here so bad but a bath tub is essential for this girl.


----------



## schumigirl

Elle :) said:


> Does anyone know if they have tubs in any of the King suites? I want to stay here so bad but a bath tub is essential for this girl.



The King Suites we`ve been in all had showers, but maybe contact the hotel and ask them, then you`ll know for sure. 

Make sure it`s the hotel though and not the call centre. They can sometimes impart information that`s not completely accurate.....sometimes. Calling the actual hotel usually means the correct info is passed on.


----------



## 03GirlsMom

Can anyone talk to me about the sofa sleepers? We're currently booked in a 1BD hospitality suite in the fall but I'm considering an upgrade to a 2BD. There will be 7 of us (3 adults, 4 kids - although 1 will be in a pack and play). We'll be there for 8 nights and I'm wondering if two of the kids would be comfortable enough on the sleeper sofa for that long or if we really should do the extra bed.


----------



## macraven

When I take one of my adult sons with me to UO, I give him the bedroom and I sleep on the sleeper sofa in the king suite living room

I never get a decent sleep.
Always have to request additional blankets and pad
the mattress to where I don’t feel like I’m sleeping on coils


----------



## hhoope01

I tend to do something similar to *macraven *and take the sofa bed myself.  I usually let the girls (wife and daughter) have the main bed.  I will say that a roll-away bed is softer and nicer, but I normally don't have an issue sleeping on the sofa beds either.  Of course I'm probably not the pickiest of sleepers.   I'd say that the RPR sofa beds are not the worst sofa beds I've ever slept on nor are they the best.

I'd guess that if you tend to hate sofa beds in general, you probably won't like these either.  But if you can sleep on a decent sofa bed, then there is a good chance you can sleep on the ones at RPR as well.

One more additional point, I really like (at least with the RPR King Suites).  They put the Keurig machine in the living room area (with the sofa).  The girls tend to sleep later than I and having access to make a nice cup of tea without waking them is a nice benefit.  And of course the door out of the suite is through the living room as well.  So I could leave (i.e. head to the club lounge) without waking them.


----------



## 03GirlsMom

macraven said:


> When I take one of my adult sons with me to UO, I give him the bedroom and I sleep on the sleeper sofa in the king suite living room
> 
> I never get a decent sleep.
> Always have to request additional blankets and pad
> the mattress to where I don’t feel like I’m sleeping on coils


That's exactly what I was afraid of. I've never had a good experience with sleeper sofas anywhere. To be fair, the two girls that would most likely be sleeping on it are small and are perfectly comfortable sleeping on the floor at home. I still worry that I'll have to trade out with them halfway through the trip and I really don't want to do that. I want the bed!


----------



## Eeyore1220

Apologies in advance if this has been asked before. I saw in the information posts at the beginning of the thread (Thanks for that!) a mention of 40 per night for a third adult and 35 per night for a rollaway. We will have 3 adults and two kids in a queen room. Would both of those fees apply? Wondering when extra fees might start to make two rooms seem more reasonable!


----------



## Erica Ladd

Definitely the $40 for extra adult. Many people bring an air mattress instead of getting the rollaway


----------



## Rags

Can anyone tell me about the current concierge food and drink choices? Booked for July and suprising my niece


----------



## schumigirl

Rags said:


> Can anyone tell me about the current concierge food and drink choices? Booked for July and suprising my niece



The drinks are the same as posted in the pictures on the first page of this thread. 

A few folks have come back to tell us what it`s like there now, the thread below is very representative of what`s on offer now. 

Everything is now boxed up for you, no helping yourself anymore.

Post #117 has good info on RPR specifically.

https://www.disboards.com/threads/club-level.3803295/page-6#post-62684132
Hope you have a lovely trip and that`s a lovely surprise for your niece.


----------



## Rags

schumigirl said:


> The drinks are the same as posted in the pictures on the first page of this thread.
> 
> A few folks have come back to tell us what it`s like there now, the thread below is very representative of what`s on offer now.
> 
> Everything is now boxed up for you, no helping yourself anymore.
> 
> Post #117 has good info on RPR specifically.
> 
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/club-level.3803295/page-6#post-62684132
> Hope you have a lovely trip and that`s a lovely surprise for your niece.


Thank you so much!! Can't wait


----------



## C&Jx2

becauseimnew said:


> Can I prepay our resort reservation? If so can I do it online or do I have to call in?


I called and did it last year.


----------



## yellowfish78

Is there a way to check room availability for a specific room to see which nights were sold out? Instead of just going date by date? On the hunt for a suite and it has a minimum night stay, plus holiday and flexible dates for us so... just want the easiest way to search. Thanks!


----------



## DISNEY FIX

What is procedure to making dining reservations at the hotel? Dining Suggestions are welcome. Thank you.


----------



## C&Jx2

DISNEY FIX said:


> What is procedure to making dining reservations at the hotel? Dining Suggestions are welcome. Thank you.


I’ve never had to make a reservation, and have never had a wait. Jake’s is consistently good (burgers and sweet potato fries!) and the food from the pool bar is good too. The nachos can literally feed 3-4 people as a whole meal.


----------



## schumigirl

DISNEY FIX said:


> What is procedure to making dining reservations at the hotel? Dining Suggestions are welcome. Thank you.



Like Soldier`s*Sweeties! said, no real need for reservations at RP.

There isn`t a bad place to eat in the hotel. 

Orchid`s for sushi has some of the best sushi around, Islands has some very good choices for dinner, Jake`s is beyond excellent with so many good choices and the pool bar is indeed one of the best pool bars around. 

The dining choices within the hotel itself are top notch.


----------



## DISNEY FIX

C&Jx2 said:


> I’ve never had to make a reservation, and have never had a wait. Jake’s is consistently good (burgers and sweet potato fries!) and the food from the pool bar is good too. The nachos can literally feed 3-4 people as a whole meal.





schumigirl said:


> Like Soldier`s*Sweeties! said, no real need for reservations at RP.
> 
> There isn`t a bad place to eat in the hotel.
> 
> Orchid`s for sushi has some of the best sushi around, Islands has some very good choices for dinner, Jake`s is beyond excellent with so many good choices and the pool bar is indeed one of the best pool bars around.
> 
> The dining choices within the hotel itself are top notch.



Good to know thanks!!! This goes against the  disneyphile  and German planner in me...no reservations. I kinda like knowing I'm not gonna wait a long time or strikeout.  Does anyone make park dining reservations? This is gonna be hard to let go.....


----------



## C&Jx2

DISNEY FIX said:


> Good to know thanks!!! This goes against the  disneyphile  and German planner in me...no reservations. I kinda like knowing I'm not gonna wait a long time or strikeout.  Does anyone make park dining reservations? This is gonna be hard to let go.....


No. The only place I think you can even do that is Mythos, and it’s on GrubHub last I knew, and I think you can only do it a few days out. Some of the City Walk restaurants take similar reservations (GrubHub, a few days out).


----------



## schumigirl

DISNEY FIX said:


> Good to know thanks!!! This goes against the  disneyphile  and German planner in me...no reservations. I kinda like knowing I'm not gonna wait a long time or strikeout.  Does anyone make park dining reservations? This is gonna be hard to let go.....



Some do, there are several you can reserve,and during Covid times, we`re seeing more do that.

Have to say we never have and don`t plan to either, but we stay for longer periods of time, so can go another day and we spend a lot of time offsite too. If somewhere is too busy, we`ll go somewhere else.

We do book The Palm at HRH, but that`s always extremely busy and as a special meal we like to make sure we have a reservation.


----------



## shawthorne44

You can make dining reservations now.   Even Toothsome, which had been anti-reservations, is allowing them now.  You can even make them online.  
Q.S. is still no reservations, but I think only one of the restaurants doesn't allow them.    It wasn't one I was interested in, so I don't remember.


----------



## DISNEY FIX

Thanks guys


----------



## DuskKodesh

*



			SeaWorld® & Wet 'n Wild® water park Transportation*
Scheduled transportation to SeaWorld®, Wet 'n Wild® water park and Aquatica™ is provided via Super Star Shuttle with departures based on regular operating hours* (does not run continuously). Boarding passes for the Super Star Shuttle required and available at the Attraction Ticket Center located in the hotel lobby, one day in advance and up to 30 minutes prior to departure.
		
Click to expand...

* 
Hi! I'm planning out my trip and was wondering does this service carry a charge? Hoping to stay at RPR with UO seasonal annual passes, spend four days at the park and hit Sea World for one day. Also if anyone has used this I'd love to hear how it went. I'm reading through the whole topic here but it's a lot to cover XD


----------



## macraven

Maybe call RPR directly and ask them about the shuttle and basics for going to SW


----------



## mikejuliestl

Has anyone used the RP Tesla Supercharger?  I understand it’s in the garage, does that mean we get to leave our Tesla in that garage while staying at the resort?


----------



## macraven

No over night parking in the garage.

Cars found there are towed away


----------



## Bethany10

Does anyone know, I'd like to pay off our existing reservation before the 45 day mark, which is coming up.

Do I call the reservation line or the hotel line?


----------



## monica9

I might have missed the map but does anyone know if you can walk to the parks? Also, how long does it take for the water taxi or shuttle to the resorts? Also, does anyone know how much the shuttle is from MCO to the resort?


----------



## macraven

The water taxi for the 4 hotels generally could be about a 4 minute time depending which hotel is your destination 

(give or take a minute )

Boats don’t leave the dock until all are seated and green light is given.


----------



## schumigirl

monica9 said:


> I might have missed the map but does anyone know if you can walk to the parks? Also, how long does it take for the water taxi or shuttle to the resorts? Also, does anyone know how much the shuttle is from MCO to the resort?



Yes, you can walk to the parks easily from all of the hotels. 

Surfside and Dockside, while walkable are a bit further away. Cabana Bay is also a little further out, but walkable.

Walking paths are well signposted everywhere, you can`t miss them.


----------



## monica9

schumigirl said:


> Yes, you can walk to the parks easily from all of the hotels.
> 
> Surfside and Dockside, while walkable are a bit further away. Cabana Bay is also a little further out, but walkable.
> 
> Walking paths are well signposted everywhere, you can`t miss them.


How long would it take to walk from Royal pacific to the parks?


----------



## schumigirl

monica9 said:


> How long would it take to walk from Royal pacific to the parks?



Takes us around 7-8 minutes at a reasonably slow pace to walk to IOA from the pool area, and maybe another 5 or so to walk to the gates of the Studios. 

You also have the security checkpoint to the side of Margaritaville when walking. If you take the boat you get the security check before entering the boat.


----------



## macraven

When lightening is within 4 or 5 miles out, water taxis do not operate....

and Schumigirl goes at a much faster pace to walk back to the hotel ....


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> When lightening is within 4 or 5 miles out, water taxis do not operate....
> 
> and Schumigirl goes at a much faster pace to walk back to the hotel ....



We do! Especially when cocktail hour is close.......

When we`re leaving The Studios, we will take the boat if there`s one there....but really the walks to all the four hotels serviced by the boats aren`t that far a walk in reality. 

Good tip on the boats during lightning.....


----------



## LauralF22

Question about express passes:  I booked at Royal Pacific for 2 adults + 2 kids (teens) so that we could get the EP.  Here's the question:  Can we get 5 EP's?  We will have grandma with us for the parks, but she's not staying at RP with us.  Do I have to pay for the extra adult in the room even if she's not staying there in order to get her an EP?


----------



## macraven

Yes
The extra adult has a fee involved

But it’s cheaper to add her to your room of $40 plus taxes per night then it is to buy the unlimited ep

Do call the hotel to make sure this will still be accurate info
Room occupancy has a max of 5 in the room
With only 4 staying in the room per your statement


----------



## schumigirl

LauralF22 said:


> Question about express passes:  I booked at Royal Pacific for 2 adults + 2 kids (teens) so that we could get the EP.  Here's the question:  Can we get 5 EP's?  We will have grandma with us for the parks, but she's not staying at RP with us.  Do I have to pay for the extra adult in the room even if she's not staying there in order to get her an EP?



As mac says, add her to the names on the reservation and she`ll get a room key too which is her EP.

You can have 5 people in a standard room, so it`s an absolute bargain to pay the extra adult fee for grandma to have the EP.


----------



## FoodieFriend

schumigirl said:


> As mac says, add her to the names on the reservation and she`ll get a room key too which is her EP.
> 
> You can have 5 people in a standard room, so it`s an absolute bargain to pay the extra adult fee for grandma to have the EP.



holy cow!! 5 adults or 5 adults/children in a standard room? we currently plan on 5 adults & 1 child going to Universal & staying at RPR for the UEP benefit.

PS: @schumigirl We rented a car for the first time because I was inspired by your trip reports & it was great! we're renting a car again next time!!!


----------



## schumigirl

FoodieFriend said:


> holy cow!! 5 adults or 5 adults/children in a standard room? we currently plan on 5 adults & 1 child going to Universal & staying at RPR for the UEP benefit.
> 
> PS: @schumigirl We rented a car for the first time because I was inspired by your trip reports & it was great! we're renting a car again next time!!!



I imagine it would be quite tight with 5 in a room to be honest, any room.....

You can register 5 adults in the room, but will pay the extra adult charge for any over 2 adults. But, still worth it, especially if all aren`t sleeping in the room. But, regardless the mix of children/adults, 5 is the max so you`d need 2 rooms when there`s 6 of you.

I`m so happy to hear you have RP booked.....when are you going? I imagine it`s quite a journey from Hawaii??? 

And glad to hear you enjoyed the rental car and are doing it again........it really is something we wouldn`t be without as we usually decide last minute to pop off somehwere or even just pop to Publix, it gives us the freedom for sure. There are so many places and things to see and do outside of the parks......


----------



## FoodieFriend

My travel agent isn't able to book RPR for 2023 yet, but we were looking to be there some time in March. I know Spring Break crowds will be crazy, but it's when my cousin's daughter isn't in school, so we're working thru it by getting UEP by staying at RPR. Paying out of pocket during this time is just insane. This past March it was up to $309+tax per person per day for UEP. That's when I realized booking a room made way more sense! I also asked my TA for a quote on a suite when pricing is available if it makes more sense instead of booking 2 rooms.


----------



## schumigirl

FoodieFriend said:


> My travel agent isn't able to book RPR for 2023 yet, but we were looking to be there some time in March. I know Spring Break crowds will be crazy, but it's when my cousin's daughter isn't in school, so we're working thru it by getting UEP by staying at RPR. Paying out of pocket during this time is just insane. This past March it was up to $309+tax per person per day for UEP. That's when I realized booking a room made way more sense! I also asked my TA for a quote on a suite when pricing is available if it makes more sense instead of booking 2 rooms.



FF....we’ve gone twice in March for Mardi Gras, and it’s been fine....having EP will help enormously!! Crikey, I never look at the price of EP, that is a lot of money for it! 

Staying in one of the EP hotels makes so much sense. Hopefully you’ll get a good price for the suite, they are very nice.

Good to hear of your plans though.....


----------



## Sadeesmom

Hello new friends!
I have a siblings trip planned for early November 2021. (First ever UO trip for any of us!)
From what I have picked up skimming though a few threads, it looks like my best bet is to book the hotel now, and if I can snag an AP discount around August/September (?), then switch it or cancel/rebook?


----------



## shawthorne44

Sadeesmom said:


> Hello new friends!
> I have a siblings trip planned for early November 2021. (First ever UO trip for any of us!)
> From what I have picked up skimming though a few threads, it looks like my best bet is to book the hotel now, and if I can snag an AP discount around August/September (?), then switch it or cancel/rebook?



Yes, I would book now. I'm not a fan of TA's (too much of a control freak) but I would use one for this. Use one of the ones here that specialize in Disney/Universal. They know when another batch of AP rates come out. Make sure you tell them that you'll want to be changed to the passholder rate if possible. 

Of course, if you are like me, you also learn here when the AP rates are out, and you send your TA a screechy email about it. To then be told, "I'm on the phone with them now". But having two people watching, one of the pro, is helpful. 

For our upcoming trip, I'd booked the rack rate before the AP rates were out. It was mid-high 300's. Then I got the AP rate of 230-ish. Then the spring break crowds went bonkers and prices went up to >$500. But, I had my low rate locked in, and even the rack rate would have been tolerable.


----------



## schumigirl

Sadeesmom said:


> Hello new friends!
> I have a siblings trip planned for early November 2021. (First ever UO trip for any of us!)
> From what I have picked up skimming though a few threads, it looks like my best bet is to book the hotel now, and if I can snag an AP discount around August/September (?), then switch it or cancel/rebook?



Yes, sounds like a plan. And what a lovely trip with it being the first time to visit UOR!

It’s also easy to search yourself when the rates come out. I’ve never used a TA,  no idea how they work, but you can just have the AP rate applied to your booking when they become available.


----------



## JBurst

Thinking of staying at RP this Dec., does anyone know if the refillable mug can be used for coffee? Thanks


----------



## DLo

just booked for December Orlando Informer event. Can't wait !


----------



## schumigirl

JBurst said:


> Thinking of staying at RP this Dec., does anyone know if the refillable mug can be used for coffee? Thanks



I`ve never used the refillable mug so I`m not sure, but didn`t see any coffee being refilled. 





DLo said:


> just booked for December Orlando Informer event. Can't wait !



Congratulations!! Hope you have a blast.

If International travel is back, we`ll be there too for the latest weekend added.


----------



## RocketCityMama

We are visiting Royal Pacific for the first time in November to coincide with the private meetup event. So excited, I've wanted to stay at RP for so long and now I finally get too!!! Will be looking back through the thread for info and pics!


----------



## schumigirl

RocketCityMama said:


> We are visiting Royal Pacific for the first time in November to coincide with the private meetup event. So excited, I've wanted to stay at RP for so long and now I finally get too!!! Will be looking back through the thread for info and pics!



Fabulous!! 

Hope you love the event and the hotel. I know we`re maybe just a tiny bit biased.....but it is an amazing hotel


----------



## jenjersnap

We have a trip coming up in June and I haven’t been able to get through on the phone to put in a tower request. Just wondering if anyone knows an alternative way to get that information on our reservation - email, a direct phone number, etc? Thanks!


----------



## schumigirl

jenjersnap said:


> We have a trip coming up in June and I haven’t been able to get through on the phone to put in a tower request. Just wondering if anyone knows an alternative way to get that information on our reservation - email, a direct phone number, etc? Thanks!



The hotel phone number to call them direct is in the first post of this sticky. 

407-503-3000

Hope you have better luck calling them direct.


----------



## jenjersnap

D’oh, should have looked there first! Thank you so much for pointing that out. 



schumigirl said:


> The hotel phone number to call them direct is in the first post of this sticky.
> 
> 407-503-3000
> 
> Hope you have better luck calling them direct.


----------



## cam757

jenjersnap said:


> We have a trip coming up in June and I haven’t been able to get through on the phone to put in a tower request. Just wondering if anyone knows an alternative way to get that information on our reservation - email, a direct phone number, etc? Thanks!



I called yesterday to put in our request for next week and did so with no problem. I believe that is RPR's direct number. Spoke to Laurie who was very helpful.


----------



## jenjersnap

Thanks so much for the confirmation!



cam757 said:


> I called yesterday to put in our request for next week and did so with no problem. I believe that is RPR's direct number. Spoke to Laurie who was very helpful.


----------



## Eeyore1220

Can I ask what kinds of room requests you all make? We’re staying at RPR for the first time in June and based on availability now it looks like it’s almost totally booked (yikes). I was wondering if there is anything I should ask for now.


----------



## jenjersnap

We book water view and prefer tower 1. 



Eeyore1220 said:


> Can I ask what kinds of room requests you all make? We’re staying at RPR for the first time in June and based on availability now it looks like it’s almost totally booked (yikes). I was wondering if there is anything I should ask for now.


----------



## mamapenguin

While we are on the subject of room requests. Our dates in October are sold out currently, we have a 2 queen club room. Are there any requests I should make?


----------



## georgina

DLo said:


> just booked for December Orlando Informer event. Can't wait !


Me too! After a lot of refreshing I got RPR for Dec 2-5 for the $165/nt promo rate. At first only Endless Summer was showing up at the group rate, persistence paid off.


----------



## CheriePenguin

mamapenguin said:


> While we are on the subject of room requests. Our dates in October are sold out currently, we have a 2 queen club room. Are there any requests I should make?


We also have a 2Q club room.  I heard that they are mostly on the 7th floor = club floor, though might sometimes not be.  Is it worth requesting it to be on the club floor, or is that a good bet anyway since we booked club in advance?


----------



## macraven

If you book club, you’ll be on the 7th floor

If a specific room type is not available for your dates, you could be placed on floor 6, but you still receive the club offerings

(You want a 2 Q suite but none available for your dates so they assign you the same room type but on a lower floor)


----------



## Sadeesmom

macraven said:


> If you book club, you’ll be on the 7th floor
> 
> If a specific room type is not available for your dates, you could be placed on floor 6, but you still receive the club offerings
> 
> (You want a 2 Q suite but none available for your dates so they assign you the same room type but on a lower floor)



Maybe dumb question.....how many floors are there?


----------



## schumigirl

Sadeesmom said:


> Maybe dumb question.....how many floors are there?



7 in each tower.


----------



## Erica Ladd

georgina said:


> Me too! After a lot of refreshing I got RPR for Dec 2-5 for the $165/nt promo rate. At first only Endless Summer was showing up at the group rate, persistence paid off.



can I ask was it the OI website? How long were you looking? How long after buying tickets were you able to secure the room at RPR?


----------



## TNKim

Unfortunately, our flights have been changed and we now arrive at 6:55 p.m. on a Saturday, and probably won't be able to check in at Royal Pacific until after 8:30.  Should we call Royal Pacific to let them know we will be a late arrival?  We have a King Suite booked, so will they hold that room for a later arrival?  We had planned to activate our AP's at the resort so we can go straight to the parks on Sunday morning.  Will the ticket desk at the resort still be open or will we have to deal with the passes on Sunday morning?


----------



## schumigirl

TNKim said:


> Unfortunately, our flights have been changed and we now arrive at 6:55 p.m. on a Saturday, and probably won't be able to check in at Royal Pacific until after 8:30.  Should we call Royal Pacific to let them know we will be a late arrival?  We have a King Suite booked, so will they hold that room for a later arrival?  We had planned to activate our AP's at the resort so we can go straight to the parks on Sunday morning.  Will the ticket desk at the resort still be open or will we have to deal with the passes on Sunday morning?



You can give them a call of course, but 8.30 isn`t that late. Yes, if you`ve booked that suite, you`ll get it.


----------



## Annchristine65

TNKim said:


> Unfortunately, our flights have been changed and we now arrive at 6:55 p.m. on a Saturday, and probably won't be able to check in at Royal Pacific until after 8:30.  Should we call Royal Pacific to let them know we will be a late arrival?  We have a King Suite booked, so will they hold that room for a later arrival?  We had planned to activate our AP's at the resort so we can go straight to the parks on Sunday morning.  Will the ticket desk at the resort still be open or will we have to deal with the passes on Sunday morning?


We just had the same scenario. Our flight was delayed for 6 hrs so we didn't arrive at the hotel until after 9 PM and we had no problem with getting our rooms. You can pick up your APs at the vacation planning counter in the lobby as early as 6:30 AM.


----------



## Krisween

Hi all! We have a trip planned for the end of May. We booked a club level king room for the 2 of us. My sister has decided to come, so now we have to add her to our room. The Max room occupancy is 3 for the room and I know there’s a $40 charge per night for another guest.

my question is, do I need to call to add her in advance or can we wait until we check in at the hotel? Thank you!!


----------



## Annchristine65

Krisween said:


> Hi all! We have a trip planned for the end of May. We booked a club level king room for the 2 of us. My sister has decided to come, so now we have to add her to our room. The Max room occupancy is 3 for the room and I know there’s a $40 charge per night for another guest.
> 
> my question is, do I need to call to add her in advance or can we wait until we check in at the hotel? Thank you!!


You can add when you get there no problem.


----------



## ForceofWill

Have a 2Q room booked for 7 nights in July.  Every room review I've seen so far has a stand up shower.  Does anyone know how hard it is to get a room with a bathtub shower?  We have a 3yr old.


----------



## macraven

Two years ago at RP, I had a 2Q room that had a tub and shower 
(I did not have any special requests made when I booked.)

You can put a request in to be assigned a room with a tub
prior to your hotel stay


----------



## DMLAINI

Has anyone stayed here recently?   I've been seeing some negative experiences in another group.   We stayed here 2 years ago & loved it.  We're coming back in July.


----------



## C&Jx2

DMLAINI said:


> Has anyone stayed here recently?   I've been seeing some negative experiences in another group.   We stayed here 2 years ago & loved it.  We're coming back in July.


We’ve stayed the last two years and have nothing but good things to say. It’s nicely referbed, the food is great, the pool is nice, and it isn’t crazy crowded like Disney resorts of the same level.


----------



## patster734

DMLAINI said:


> Has anyone stayed here recently?   I've been seeing some negative experiences in another group.   We stayed here 2 years ago & loved it.  We're coming back in July.



We stayed at RPR at the beginning of December and loved it.  It was different but not inconvenient.  Because room service is suspended, items (such as TP and new towels) must be requested through text messages.  My texts were answered promptly, and the supplies brought up quickly.  We have another stay in 10 days and are looking forward to it.  Really, the only downside is that the breakfast buffet is suspended at Islands Dining, with food currently ordered off the menu.  Fortunately, the unlimited mimosas is still available at breakfast.


----------



## Erica Ladd

It’s still really nice


----------



## 03GirlsMom

DMLAINI said:


> Has anyone stayed here recently?   I've been seeing some negative experiences in another group.   We stayed here 2 years ago & loved it.  We're coming back in July.


We were just there for a week last month & have only good things to say about the resort.


----------



## Annchristine65

We were just there 2 weeks ago and there were no issues whatsoever and still as beautiful as ever.


----------



## DISNEY FIX

With this flurry of recent guests...how was the food at the hotel. We are noob 1st stay in Aug. Thanks!!!!


----------



## Sadeesmom

What are the personal products like in the bathroom? Are they still doing individual shampoos, etc? If so, what scent? (Trying to decide if we need to bring our own)


----------



## 03GirlsMom

DISNEY FIX said:


> With this flurry of recent guests...how was the food at the hotel. We are noob 1st stay in Aug. Thanks!!!!


We stayed CL so admittedly we mostly ate either in the lounge or in the park (CL food was just ok, nothing to rave about). We did have a great breakfast at Islands Dining Room so I would recommend that. Otherwise, we really only got ice cream and Starbucks from Tuk Tuk, maybe an occasional snack. 

The food we got by the pool from Bula Bar was fantastic!


----------



## 03GirlsMom

Sadeesmom said:


> What are the personal products like in the bathroom? Are they still doing individual shampoos, etc? If so, what scent? (Trying to decide if we need to bring our own)


They were individual products as of last month. There was shampoo, conditioner, and body wash I believe.


----------



## shawthorne44

DMLAINI said:


> Has anyone stayed here recently?   I've been seeing some negative experiences in another group.   We stayed here 2 years ago & loved it.  We're coming back in July.



We were there last week. I have no idea what they are talking about. It was really lovely. My favorite part was the pool water. Either it was salt or minimal chlorine. Normally my skin really dried out after swimming, but it felt better after swimming there.

We didn't eat at the hotel, so I can't comment on that.

We just got the regular 2Q room. After discussions with our TA we requested to be close to the water taxi exit. We don't normally open the curtains. I think next time I'll request the same but on the second floor. The lobby is on the third floor and the boat exit is on the third. It would have been nice to just take the stairs.


----------



## Matt_T

We've never been to Universal but are going in Feb. 2022. My wife's dance studio participates in the performing arts program and we've been given the option to stay at either Royal Pacific or Cabana Bay. I thought I'd open it up to those on the board — all things being equal — where would you stay? (Note: The studio is picking up the majority of the cost, so that's not a determining factor in this decision.) Thanks from a couple of nubes!


----------



## hhoope01

While I like a number of things about CBBR (theming, multiple large pools, bowling alley, etc.) it doesn't have EPs.  Staying at RPR offers full unlimited EPs and that trumps most everything else.


----------



## Matt_T

hhoope01 said:


> While I like a number of things about CBBR (theming, multiple large pools, bowling alley, etc.) it doesn't have EPs.  Staying at RPR offers full unlimited EPs and that trumps most everything else.


Thank you! (I have a lot of reading up to do!)


----------



## macraven

RPR


----------



## schumigirl

A million times over...... RPR.........


----------



## DoryGirl1963

We love Cabana Bay - we're here now  - but if someone else is picking up the tab, then pick RPR for the included XPs, short walk to the parks & boat transportation


----------



## Matt_T

schumigirl said:


> A million times over...... RPR.........


Thank you!


----------



## patster734

Never stayed at CBBR because we typically book at RPR, our favorite resort.


----------



## pigletto

I’ve stayed at both and love both for different reasons but it would be RPR all the way in this instance. It’s a more upscale resort, the boat transportation to the parks is great and the included Express pass is just too awesome to pass up.


----------



## Matt_T

pigletto said:


> I’ve stayed at both and love both for different reasons but it would be RPR all the way in this instance. It’s a more upscale resort, the boat transportation to the parks is great and the included Express pass is just too awesome to pass up.


I've been reading and doing some YouTube research since I first posted. Yeah, I kinda asked a dumb question. Oh well... thank you and to all for the advice! Again, we're nubes to Universal. Totally looking forward to it, especially after the YT vids I've watched!


----------



## macraven

Matt_T said:


> I've been reading and doing some YouTube research since I first posted. Yeah, I kinda asked a dumb question. Oh well... thank you and to all for the advice! Again, we're nubes to Universal. Totally looking forward to it, especially after the YT vids I've watched!


We all have to start somewhere when do your first visit to the Dark Side

Hope your vacation will be awesome!
Ask us any questions and many will help direct you

Do get the button at guest service
“First visit “
“Birthday” .. “anniversary”... etc


----------



## princessebird

DMLAINI said:


> Has anyone stayed here recently?   I've been seeing some negative experiences in another group.   We stayed here 2 years ago & loved it.  We're coming back in July.


We stayed a month ago. It was decidedly fine. People were nice. I opted in to the texting option, but no one ever texted me. Some tools were left in our room. Our key cards stopped working at one point. You can read more about our experience in my trip report. 



Sadeesmom said:


> What are the personal products like in the bathroom? Are they still doing individual shampoos, etc? If so, what scent? (Trying to decide if we need to bring our own)


Still had individual soap, shampoo, conditioner, and lotion, but I don't remember the scent. I believe there were cotton swabs as well. No face wipes/make-up remover wipes, which would have been nice.


----------



## patster734

Islands Dining breakfast menu.


----------



## BridgetR3

Question - From pictures of this hotel and the Aventura hotel, it appears that they only have showers in the rooms.  Is this the case across property?


----------



## schumigirl

BridgetR3 said:


> Question - From pictures of this hotel and the Aventura hotel, it appears that they only have showers in the rooms.  Is this the case across property?



There are rooms in RPR that do have tubs with showers over them. I`m sure all hotels are the same, they haven`t just got rid of tubs altogether.

If you want a tub, put your request in with your reservation


----------



## CheriePenguin

I saw that they have P.O.G. (passion or pineapple + orange + guava) juice at Islands restaurant!  Anyone know if it happens to be available at Tuk Tuk or Orchid Court too?  Or anywhere else on Universal property?  (Looks like Bob Marley's might too.)


----------



## georgina

Erica Ladd said:


> can I ask was it the OI website? How long were you looking? How long after buying tickets were you able to secure the room at RPR?


I'm sorry I totally missed this. As soon as I bought the OI tickets there was a link to the discounted hotels. I think it took an hour or 2 of refreshing to get the RPR to show up.


----------



## LiveLifeLoud

I haven’t been to universal in over 13 years when we stopped in for one day. My kids were small at the time so we barely rode much.

But I just booked RPR for 10/30-11/3 for myself and DD15 who is a thrill ride and halloween lover. We are due a mother daughter trip and I have been contemplating doing a Disney trip but with the limited offerings and no MNSSHP I decided to do universal. I know nothing about the resort. I booked it because it was the cheapest out of the 3 that offer EP.

I’m hoping to do HHN on Halloween. I’m planning on buying 4 or 5 day 3 parks (park to park) tickets depending on our flight times. Is it better to get seasonal passes ?

I don’t know much about universal so I have lots of info to read. I’ve got 5 months to get in the know! 

I do have a question on my booking. I booked through universal this morning with their savy traveler deal. My card still hasn’t been charged for the deposit which is odd to me. Is that normal? The room was about 280 a night before taxes. Is that a good deal? Also when is my balance due?


----------



## macraven

Same with me
Takes a few days before I see the charge posted on my cc

You did good on the price as I can see it rising the closer it gets to October
A few days ago I was watching the rate numbers go up and down


I booked RP last September 2020 as I knew it would fill up and the price was acceptable $240 plus taxes for my fall trip this year

HHN will fill up rooms over the next 3 months.
Prices will rise when there is a flurry of bookings 

I used the savvy traveler also as don’t expect ap rates will be needed to fill the onsite premier hotels for September and October.

Years ago the savvy traveler rate was the Stay More Save More rate
It’s the same rate just different label

Enjoy your first hhn!


----------



## snowpack

Traveling with my niece in September. I have never stayed at RPR. What tower should we request? I understand that it is just a request and we may not get it, but I read somewhere about what tower not to be and now I cannot find the post. Thanks


----------



## patster734

snowpack said:


> Traveling with my niece in September. I have never stayed at RPR. What tower should we request? I understand that it is just a request and we may not get it, but I read somewhere about what tower not to be and now I cannot find the post. Thanks



Probably tower 2.  That is the furthest tower from everything.  For tower 1, both stairwells exit by the walkway to Citywalk.  For tower 3, taking the correct stairwell exits out near the boat dock.  Our room was 3336 (tower 3, floor 3, room 36) and was right next to the correct stairwell.


----------



## macraven

To add to what patster posted,
Tower 2 allows pets

If you have pet allergies, you will need to avoid tower 2


----------



## Martie Parker

We are staying at RPH for the first time in 2 weeks. I have a few questions if someone could kindly answer:
1. We arrive at MCO at 9 pm assuming we take an Uber what do you think would be our ETA? 
2. Is Jakes a good option for a late night bite?
3. We will be staying at HRH the next night is it feasible to walk from RPH? Would you leave in the morning or go to the parks early and check in alittle later? 
Thank you we are excited about staying at both properties for the first time!


----------



## macraven

You can walk or take the boat shuttle from RP to city walk 
Either you switch boats there to HR boat or walk from city walk to HR

could be a 6 minute walk from the boat dock to HR

Jakes closed at 2 am
I hit that place frequently for their steaks

The dinner menu is good and has a fair amount for choice of meals


----------



## Martie Parker

Thanks for the prompt response! Surely we will make it from MCO to Jakes by 2am! Do they allow luggage on boat to City Walk?


----------



## patster734

Martie Parker said:


> We are staying at RPH for the first time in 2 weeks. I have a few questions if someone could kindly answer:
> 1. We arrive at MCO at 9 pm assuming we take an Uber what do you think would be our ETA?
> 2. Is Jakes a good option for a late night bite?
> 3. We will be staying at HRH the next night is it feasible to walk from RPH? Would you leave in the morning or go to the parks early and check in alittle later?
> Thank you we are excited about staying at both properties for the first time!



Depends upon how long it takes to get through the airport (10 to 15 minutes, longer with a bathroom break), retrieve your luggage (5 to 20 minutes) and an Uber/Lyft shows up as requested (5 to 15 minutes).  It’s about a 20 minute drive from the airport to Royal Pacific.  With your flight landing at 9 PM, you could be walking into RP between10 and 10:15 PM.

Jake’s is a great place to eat at.  We only ate there once this past trip, and it was for lunch (arrival day).  Good food and drinks.  Service is typically good there.



Martie Parker said:


> Thanks for the prompt response! Surely we will make it from MCO to Jakes by 2am! Do they allow luggage on boat to City Walk?



Interesting question, I doubt it.  You have to go through security/metal detector when getting on a boat, and the scanners aren’t set up for large suitcases.  Same situation if you walk to Citywalk as you have to pass through security before entering.  They used to have buses that connected the hotels.  That might be an option if they still run.  Otherwise, using Lyft/Uber might be your only option.  We had a split stay between RP and SF, and that worked out well as there is no security checkpoint between those 2 hotels, so we were able to walk with our luggage between the 2 hotels.


----------



## asuburbanman

Is Jake’s open till 2am for food every night of the week or just weekends?

currently it says open to 12 and food served until 11


----------



## macraven

When I last ate there it was 2019 and had longer hours on a Saturday night during a hhn night


----------



## patster734

asuburbanman said:


> Is Jake’s open till 2am for food every night of the week or just weekends?
> 
> currently it says open to 12 and food served until 11



I checked the app and it showed the same thing:  bar closes at midnight with food service ending an hour earlier.  The lunch menu shows 11AM to 5PM, while the dinner menu shows 5PM to 11PM


----------



## DISNEY FIX

As per all yous guys referrals...we are using Tony Hinds to get to RP.....with a Publix stop...my questions is....does bell services have a place to keep the cold items we buy cold until our room is ready? Will they bring it up when room is ready...I don't know what the latest on this type of stuff is. Thanks!


----------



## patster734

DISNEY FIX said:


> As per all yous guys referrals...we are using Tony Hinds to get to RP.....with a Publix stop...my questions is....does bell services have a place to keep the cold items we buy cold until our room is ready? Will they bring it up when room is ready...I don't know what the latest on this type of stuff is. Thanks!



I don’t think they have a way of keeping items cold.  We purchased a styrofoam cooler on the Publix stop that we could leave behind when we checked out.  

They will bring up your luggage, but you need to be in the room when they do.


----------



## DISNEY FIX

patster734 said:


> I don’t think they have a way of keeping items cold.  We purchased a styrofoam cooler on the Publix stop that we could leave behind when we checked out.
> 
> They will bring up your luggage, but you need to be in the room when they do.



Noooooo...aw crud..


----------



## DISNEY FIX

In room coffee people on this thread? I like a large cup or 2 when I wake up...wife has 1 too and I also like a cup for the road...what kind of coffee making apparatus is in the room to handle the job
Or what do I need to bring...I do bring cups and lids.


----------



## Worfiedoodles

DISNEY FIX said:


> In room coffee people on this thread? I like a large cup or 2 when I wake up...wife has 1 too and I also like a cup for the road...what kind of coffee making apparatus is in the room to handle the job
> Or what do I need to bring...I do bring cups and lids.


The rooms have one-cup Keurigs. I like to bring my k-cups from home but they have French Roast and Green Tea...


----------



## mamapenguin

Worfiedoodles said:


> The rooms have one-cup Keurigs. I like to bring my k-cups from home but they have French Roast and Green Tea...


Yay!! Starbucks Pikes Place will be packed


----------



## DMLAINI

Where should we request to stay to be closest to the water taxi?   Trying to minimize walking for my Mom.


----------



## schumigirl

DMLAINI said:


> Where should we request to stay to be closest to the water taxi?   Trying to minimize walking for my Mom.



T3 is physically closer to the boats.


----------



## DISNEY FIX

Question...as I look up the menu for the Bula bar and grille....I notice this

Is the %18 service charge the gratuity? Just confused...thanks


----------



## schumigirl

DISNEY FIX said:


> Question...as I look up the menu for the Bula bar and grille....I notice this
> View attachment 578334
> Is the %18 service charge the gratuity? Just confused...thanks



Yes, it is. You can of course add more if you feel like it.


----------



## DISNEY FIX

Thanks. Is this customary at the other eateries?


----------



## patster734

DISNEY FIX said:


> Thanks. Is this customary at the other eateries?



No. We were just at RP, and no service charge for either Jake’s or Islands. I looked at their online menus, and they also show an 18% gratuity but only for party size of 6 or more.


----------



## DISNEY FIX

patster734 said:


> No. We were just at RP, and no service charge for either Jake’s or Islands. I looked at their online menus, and they also show an 18% gratuity but only for party size of 6 or more.



Thanks...that makes sense. Did ya enjoy RP? Wich eatery did ya like better..or highlights? Making our dining plans now.


----------



## patster734

DISNEY FIX said:


> Thanks...that makes sense. Did ya enjoy RP? Wich eatery did ya like better..or highlights? Making our dining plans now.



RP is our preferred hotel when visiting UO.  Unlimited Express is awesome.  We almost always use the boat to get to Citywalk/the parks.  

We had Jake’s for lunch on our arrival day, which was good.  We shared an order of wings, loaded fries, and the lobster mac-n-cheese.  All were good.  My wife had the Mai Tai, and I did a flight of beers.

We did Islands Dining for breakfast several times, including the Bottomless Mimosas.  Yum!  On our last breakfast, the server said that he could use any juice with the sparkling wine instead of orange juice.  Never saw that before, and probably not standard.

We did not do dinner at Islands Dining, eat at Orchid Court Lounge, or get items from Tuk Tuk on our last trip, but we have on previous trips and have been satisfied with them.


----------



## DISNEY FIX

Thank you!!!!!...if you have any other info to share...please do.


----------



## schumigirl

patster734 said:


> RP is our preferred hotel when visiting UO.  Unlimited Express is awesome.  We almost always use the boat to get to Citywalk/the parks.
> 
> We had Jake’s for lunch on our arrival day, which was good.  We shared an order of wings, loaded fries, and the lobster mac-n-cheese.  All were good.  My wife had the Mai Tai, and I did a flight of beers.
> 
> We did Islands Dining for breakfast several times, including the Bottomless Mimosas.  Yum!  On our last breakfast, the server said that he could use any juice with the sparkling wine instead of orange juice.  Never saw that before, and probably not standard.
> 
> We did not do dinner at Islands Dining, eat at Orchid Court Lounge, or get items from Tuk Tuk on our last trip, but we have on previous trips and have been satisfied with them.



Always good to read your views on the restaurants.

Agree they are so good at RP, we’ve never once been disappointed in food in any of the options at RP.

And we‘ve never indulged in bottomless mimosas.......must change that! Although I’d probably be asleep for lunchtime if I did........


----------



## patster734

schumigirl said:


> Always good to read your views on the restaurants.
> 
> Agree they are so good at RP, we’ve never once been disappointed in food in any of the options at RP.
> 
> And we‘ve never indulged in bottomless mimosas.......must change that! Although I’d probably be asleep for lunchtime if I did........



Thanks!  Yea, when we do the Bottomless Mimosas, we won’t get to the park until noon usually.  And forget about rope drop.  The last time we did that was when Hagrid’s opened a couple years ago.  Now, I consider it lucky when we get there by 10AM.


----------



## Erica Ladd

FYI they could store our refrigerated items at luggage services. We didn’t have a ton but they were able to do it


----------



## vakamalua

The "Big Kahuna' breakfast seems to have vanished from the Islands Restaurant online menu at Royal Pacific.  Did anyone who has been there recently have it or see it on the menu?  Thought we treat ourselves to one big breakfast during our stay.


----------



## patster734

vakamalua said:


> The "Big Kahuna' breakfast seems to have vanished from the Islands Restaurant online menu at Royal Pacific.  Did anyone who has been there recently have it or see it on the menu?  Thought we treat ourselves to one big breakfast during our stay.



It was there two weeks ago.  Didn’t have it but it was on their printed menu.  I posted a picture of the menu on May 16 (a couple pages back).


----------



## MinnieMSue

I paid for one of our 4 nights when booking - question is, do they automatically run the same card for the balance before check- in early that morning like Disney does (on a room only) or do you pay it off when you check in yourself?  I don’t remember which card I used and want to use a particular card at check-in and would rather not call if not necessary.


----------



## DoryGirl1963

MinnieMSue said:


> I paid for one of our 4 nights when booking - question is, do they automatically run the same card for the balance before check- in early that morning like Disney does (on a room only) or do you pay it off when you check in yourself?  I don’t remember which card I used and want to use a particular card at check-in and would rather not call if not necessary.


You'll pay the balance when you check in in person. They'll ask you if you want to use the card on file from the deposit OR a different card - your choice .


----------



## tony67

DISNEY FIX said:


> Question...as I look up the menu for the Bula bar and grille....I notice this
> Is the %18 service charge the gratuity? Just confused...thanks


I think they do that at all the pool bars at Universal resorts - the staff have always pointed it out when they bring the check so you dont double tip - but yes you can always leave extra.


----------



## monica9

hi. We have a standard two queen room. Wondering which tower is closest to main food court and if there is any specific thing I can say to be as close as possible to it. Is there a room finder for this resort like touring plans has for disney? 
thanks


----------



## monica9

When looking at Google maps, looks like there is a walking path that leads from one of the towers to the Mexican restaurant at city walk. Amy I looking correctly? If so, which tower is that one?


----------



## Erica Ladd

monica9 said:


> hi. We have a standard two queen room. Wondering which tower is closest to main food court and if there is any specific thing I can say to be as close as possible to it. Is there a room finder for this resort like touring plans has for disney?
> thanks



Not sure about a ‘main food court’ area as most eateries are somewhat spread out. The quick serve/grab and go/coffee shop is right off the lobby by the front desk and centrally located to all towers more or less. Jake’s is closest to T1 and Orchids is closest to T3 but all are easily accessible from any tower (we always request T2 for the walk ability *). The Bula Bar was easy to get to from T3 and T1, but really just as easy from T2. Sorry we never ate at Islands so I can’t remember where exactly it is. IMO for closest access to everything ask for close to the elevator. That’s what we did and also a high floor. We had excellent views of the hulk and RRR and walked through the lobby and yo the path in seconds


----------



## Erica Ladd

monica9 said:


> When looking at Google maps, looks like there is a walking path that leads from one of the towers to the Mexican restaurant at city walk. Amy I looking correctly? If so, which tower is that one?



I believe that is T1 but all towers go to the entrance to City Walk next to Margaritaville. As stated above, we preferred T2 to access the path through the lobby. I think the door off the end of the hallway of T1 is a quick exit but May lock (at some point?) so you still have to enter through the lobby to return.
In any case from the layout we like the views from T2 that I’m not sure you can get in T1 but I could be totally off on that. FWIW we were in 2708 (T2, 7th floor, 8th room) and the luggage guy said the even number rooms had great views in T2


----------



## macraven

T 3 is my favorite building


----------



## ryggmom

We are currently in T3. It is most convenient to the pool, water taxi, and bus stop. We have a view toward Volcano Bay.


----------



## DISNEY FIX

ryggmom said:


> We are currently in T3. It is most convenient to the pool, water taxi, and bus stop. We have a view toward Volcano Bay.


Awesome!!!!!! What room type? Could ya fit a full blown up matress easily? Thanks!


----------



## ryggmom

DISNEY FIX said:


> Awesome!!!!!! What room type? Could ya fit a full blown up matress easily? Thanks!


A twin would fit, but they are small rooms. We have a standard 2Q room on the 7th floor.


----------



## 03GirlsMom

macraven said:


> T 3 is my favorite building


Same. We’ve found that we couldn’t beat the convenience of being so close to all of the transportation and the pool. Even if we don’t end up staying CL on future trip, I’d still request to be in T3.


----------



## DISNEY FIX

ryggmom said:


> A twin would fit, but they are small rooms. We have a standard 2Q room on the 7th floor.


Ty...very jealous have a great time!!!! Have ya good eats anywhere?


----------



## ryggmom

DISNEY FIX said:


> Ty...very jealous have a great time!!!! Have ya good eats anywhere?


Food was tough to find without waiting in ridiculous lines in the heat. We ate at Toothsome's (made ressies a month ago)  in CityWalk, Three Broomsticks (long wait), and Leaky Cauldron (longer wait and froze in the a/c). Otherwise we ate small meals from Tuk Tuk Market and the club level lounge. Bought VooDoo Donuts and ate them over two days. Long wait at 10 at night, and they didn't like the walk back to the hotel in the heat.


----------



## patster734

ryggmom said:


> Food was tough to find without waiting in ridiculous lines in the heat. We ate at Toothsome's (made ressies a month ago)  in CityWalk, Three Broomsticks (long wait), and Leaky Cauldron (longer wait and froze in the a/c). Otherwise we ate small meals from Tuk Tuk Market and the club level lounge. Bought VooDoo Donuts and ate them over two days. Long wait at 10 at night, and they didn't like the walk back to the hotel in the heat.



Did you try the RPR restaurants?  Jake’s American Bar or Islands Dining?  Seating is usually available at the hotel restaurants without a reservation.


----------



## CheriePenguin

DISNEY FIX said:


> Awesome!!!!!! What room type? Could ya fit a full blown up matress easily? Thanks!


We have a 2Q room (7th floor Club Level, T3).  Were a bit worried when we got in as it looked like there was NO WAY our air mattress would fit, but then discovered we could move/roll the beds over and then the air mattress was able to fit near the window.  [Note - Club level rooms are same size as other 2Q rms at RPR, they just have Club Lounge access added.]


----------



## ryggmom

patster734 said:


> Did you try the RPR restaurants?  Jake’s American Bar or Islands Dining?  Seating is usually available at the hotel restaurants without a reservation.


I meant in the parks. Never had an issue back at RPR with club level food. There is no way to order food ahead in the parks like mobile order at Disney parks. The process at The Leaky Cauldron went like this: mobile ordered food at 10:45 AM. Saw there was a long line to get seating in restaurant. Can't prepare order until seated. Waited an hour for seating. Hit button to prepare order and waited another 20-30 minutes in a freezing restaurant (they did serve our drinks at least). Then got food.


----------



## Erica Ladd

*CheriePenguin*
Can you tell me what types of things are currently offered at CL and at what times? Thanks!
Sorry about the bolded lol!!


----------



## Soccer Princess

We will be in a King Suite for our next trip. What requests should we make for the best location with this type of room? We would love a good view (pool/park) and the most convenient for transportation and food. It will be our first time at this hotel. We stayed at Hard Rock in April and it was more compact it seems. Thanks for any help!


----------



## DISNEY FIX

Soccer Princess said:


> We will be in a King Suite for our next trip. What requests should we make for the best location with this type of room? We would love a good view (pool/park) and the most convenient for transportation and food. It will be our first time at this hotel. We stayed at Hard Rock in April and it was more compact it seems. Thanks for any help!



Oooohhh...same here..all ears.


----------



## sparky68

DISNEY FIX said:


> Question...as I look up the menu for the Bula bar and grille....I notice this
> View attachment 578334
> Is the %18 service charge the gratuity? Just confused...thanks


You know I'm actually glad to see that on a menu.  Universal gets a lot of guests from other countries.  They don't always understand American style tipping practices.  Plus, the general horrible people who don't tip.


----------



## sparky68

CheriePenguin said:


> We have a 2Q room (7th floor Club Level, T3).  Were a bit worried when we got in as it looked like there was NO WAY our air mattress would fit, but then discovered we could move/roll the beds over and then the air mattress was able to fit near the window.  [Note - Club level rooms are same size as other 2Q rms at RPR, they just have Club Lounge access added.]


 Ohh I wanna pick your brain. We have only stayed at Hard Rock club level in previous trips.  Are the club rooms at rpr all on the same floor?  I liked that at Hard Rock.


----------



## 03GirlsMom

sparky68 said:


> Ohh I wanna pick your brain. We have only stayed at Hard Rock club level in previous trips.  Are the club rooms at rpr all on the same floor?  I liked that at Hard Rock.


Yes, they are all on the 7th floor of T3.


----------



## sparky68

ryggmom said:


> Food was tough to find without waiting in ridiculous lines in the heat. We ate at Toothsome's (made ressies a month ago)  in CityWalk, Three Broomsticks (long wait), and Leaky Cauldron (longer wait and froze in the a/c). Otherwise we ate small meals from Tuk Tuk Market and the club level lounge. Bought VooDoo Donuts and ate them over two days. Long wait at 10 at night, and they didn't like the walk back to the hotel in the heat.


I think staffing is still a problem.  Sounds like they are focusing on ride ops to keep the crowds on rides.  Food service is suffering from the staffing shortages.   They just raised the starting pay to $15 an hour, hopefully that helps


----------



## schumigirl

03GirlsMom said:


> Yes, they are all on the 7th floor of T3.



Not always.

For example we have always stayed on the 6th floor (personal preference), and if they are busy you will see people put on the 6th floor, and I`ve read of some being on the 5th floor. 

It can happen, most people are on the 7th floor, but you can be put on the floors below on occasion.


----------



## MinnieMSue

Erica Ladd said:


> *CheriePenguin*
> Can you tell me what types of things are currently offered at CL and at what times? Thanks!
> Sorry about the bolded lol!!



got this in an email recently for my trip starting tomorrow. I will try to post what is available in the lounge when we are there this week. Not sure if we will hit it at all times or not but I will attempt to get photos.


----------



## mamapenguin

schumigirl said:


> Not always.
> 
> For example we have always stayed on the 6th floor (personal preference), and if they are busy you will see people put on the 6th floor, and I`ve read of some being on the 5th floor.
> 
> It can happen, most people are on the 7th floor, but you can be put on the floors below on occasion.


Does that mean that I should request 7th floor? We are going over Columbus weekend, it will be busy.


----------



## schumigirl

mamapenguin said:


> Does that mean that I should request 7th floor? We are going over Columbus weekend, it will be busy.



It wouldn`t do any harm to say you`d prefer to be on the same floor as the lounge if it`s going to be a busy time you`re visiting.


----------



## sparky68

schumigirl said:


> It wouldn`t do any harm to say you`d prefer to be on the same floor as the lounge if it`s going to be a busy time you`re visiting.


I just want to be in the same building.  Going up a floor isn't a big deal I guess.  At Hard Rock I swear we were the farthest room from the lounge and elevators.  
Do you know if they put non club level people on the 7th floor?  That can feel awkward.


----------



## schumigirl

sparky68 said:


> I just want to be in the same building.  Going up a floor isn't a big deal I guess.  At Hard Rock I swear we were the farthest room from the lounge and elevators.
> Do you know if they put non club level people on the 7th floor?  That can feel awkward.



No, you have to have purchased Club Level to get on the 7th floor. If you are on another floor, your room key will still be programmed to operate the elevators to the 7th.


----------



## MinnieMSue

Do they release the $200/night they charge for incidentals within a day or so of checkout?  I wasn’t aware they charged that much nightly although I know that is not uncommon practice. It was just more than I thought they would hold.


----------



## 03GirlsMom

MinnieMSue said:


> Do they release the $200/night they charge for incidentals within a day or so of checkout?  I wasn’t aware they charged that much nightly although I know that is not uncommon practice. It was just more than I thought they would hold.


Yes. Ours dropped off from being a pending charge on my credit card within a few days after checking out. The actual charge for the room/incidentals didn’t hit until after the hold dropped off. I don’t know if that is the case for all cards.


----------



## sparky68

03GirlsMom said:


> Yes. Ours dropped off from being a pending charge on my credit card within a few days after checking out. The actual charge for the room/incidentals didn’t hit until after the hold dropped off. I don’t know if that is the case for all cards.


The last time I went I was traveling with a friend.  To avoid that delay charge. We put a credit card on file for charges during our stay.  But, we paid the bill off before we checked out.


----------



## MinnieMSue

Checked in today club level. Got there around 10 and our room was ready. We are on 6th floor with a poor view of the highway but we don’t really care since we will mainly be sleeping in there. They told us 6th and 7th floors are club level. We went up to check out the lounge after getting our annual passes activated and putting our stuff in the room. They told us tonight is empanadas and chips and salsa. We won’t be going during that time period today though.


----------



## sparky68

MinnieMSue said:


> Checked in today club level. Got there around 10 and our room was ready. We are on 6th floor with a poor view of the highway but we don’t really care since we will mainly be sleeping in there. They told us 6th and 7th floors are club level. We went up to check out the lounge after getting our annual passes activated and putting our stuff in the room. They told us tonight is empanadas and chips and salsa. We won’t be going during that time period today though.


For us the drinks were a big selling point.  Bottled water, soda and decent coffee.  Bring us back to club floor


----------



## MinnieMSue

sparky68 said:


> For us the drinks were a big selling point.  Bottled water, soda and decent coffee.  Bring us back to club floor



honestly that is going to be the majority of it for us too. We will prob each take a bottle of water with us to the park. We will grab some breakfast stuff many days too I think.


----------



## Erica Ladd

Thanks fir sharing! Please keep us posted on the club offerings!!!


----------



## sparky68

MinnieMSue said:


> honestly that is going to be the majority of it for us too. We will prob each take a bottle of water with us to the park. We will grab some breakfast stuff many days too I think.


We stay for a week, so most days we are there for breakfast, and evening offerings.  Only once did we make it for dessert time.  We made it a point because it was our daughter's birthday, and the staff had told us that they had gotten something special for her that night.


----------



## MinnieMSue

Erica Ladd said:


> Thanks fir sharing! Please keep us posted on the club offerings!!!



will do. I will try to ask every day we go in. Hopefully we can get in at lunchtime to see what grab and go stuff they have. I plan to go in for breakfast in the morning.


----------



## MinnieMSue

Ate breakfast up in the lounge. They had muffins, croissants, bagels donuts, coffee with half and half  cream milk and vanilla or hazelnut flavor. Teas. Cereal Greek yogurt hot chocolate. Soda and water. Soda was cans of coke Diet Coke and sprite. They had apples wrapped and bananas. Also cups of mixed fresh fruit


----------



## peajay18

MinnieMSue said:


> Ate breakfast up in the lounge. They had muffins, croissants, bagels donuts, coffee with half and half  cream milk and vanilla or hazelnut flavor. Teas. Cereal Greek yogurt hot chocolate. Soda and water. Soda was cans of coke Diet Coke and sprite. They had apples wrapped and bananas. Also cups of mixed fresh fruit



Thanks for the update. Are they back to self-service, or are Team Members still handing out each item?


----------



## Erica Ladd

Thank you! Have a great day and update at your convenience!!!!


----------



## schumigirl

peajay18 said:


> Thanks for the update. Are they back to self-service, or are Team Members still handing out each item?



TM are still serving guests.


----------



## dato63

Planning our first trip to Universal (not until December).  We are doing a split trip with WDW - and I booked this resort for the Express Passes.    

I will admit I read about the first 10 pages of this thread, and then did a few searches.   Found answers to most of my questions.   Thank you for all your work in setting this thread up.   Loved the pics, can't wait to see the resort in person. . . .

I am still a bit unclear about arrival day.    So, want to see if I am following correctly.

We are planning to arrive early - like maybe 7:00 am.    Which is okay.
We will pull up and park along the entrance, not in a parking spot - as they do not have temporary parking.   And you need the resort key to access self-parking (and valet parking is not available right now).
We will get a cart - that are just there at the entrance - load our luggage on it. . .and then check in.   
Bell Services will hold our luggage until a room is ready, but give us the cards/passes.    
At that point I can move my car into the parking lot, and we can head to the parks for fun.
Drats - I think we get the passes then go somewhere to have our pics taken for the passes?   I read something on that - but failed to write it down.

Do they text you your room number?   Or do you go back to check-in to get the number?   
Do we go back to bell services to get our luggage, or do they still send it to your room when it is assigned?

Thank you for patiently answering questions.   it warms my heart to see such friendly people sharing their wisdom!!  <3


----------



## sparky68

MinnieMSue said:


> Ate breakfast up in the lounge. They had muffins, croissants, bagels donuts, coffee with half and half  cream milk and vanilla or hazelnut flavor. Teas. Cereal Greek yogurt hot chocolate. Soda and water. Soda was cans of coke Diet Coke and sprite. They had apples wrapped and bananas. Also cups of mixed fresh fruit


 We always grabbed a few extra muffins and whatever fruit was out for our rooms. Late night snacks, or if you wanna head out in the morning before the lounge opens for breakfast.  Fruit is the biggest thing we miss while on vacation. It just isn't something most restaurants offer.  
Not related to the hotel, but they used to have food carts that sold cold bags of grapes in the park.  Stupid expensive, but so refreshing on a hot day in the park.


----------



## schumigirl

You can press the ticket machine or press the buzzer on the security gate and you`ll get in the car park for the first time that way as you won`t have your room key yet. After that you can use the room key as you need to. It`s not a long walk from the parking lot to lobby even with luggage.

You no longer need to have pictures taken for Express Pass, your room key alone is your EP. 

Bell services will keep your luggage. 

I have read they will txt your number to you. 

And welcome to the thread.......


----------



## dato63

schumigirl said:


> You can press the ticket machine or press the buzzer on the security gate and you`ll get in the car park for the first time that way as you won`t have your room key yet. After that you can use the room key as you need to. It`s not a long walk from the parking lot to lobby even with luggage.
> 
> You no longer need to have pictures taken for Express Pass, your room key alone is your EP.
> 
> Bell services will keep your luggage.
> 
> I have read they will txt your number to you.
> 
> And welcome to the thread.......



Thank you so much.     Not sure why this is making me nervous.

Oh.   Will they automatically send the luggage to our room, or do we stop after we are done with the park and pick it up ourselves?   I guess this is a small thing, and we can ask when we check in.


----------



## schumigirl

dato63 said:


> Thank you so much.     Not sure why this is making me nervous.
> 
> Oh.   Will they automatically send the luggage to our room, or do we stop after we are done with the park and pick it up ourselves?   I guess this is a small thing, and we can ask when we check in.



You`re very welcome  

I have no idea about luggage as we always arrive around 6pm at night and our rooms have always been ready. 

Some have said they had to go pick them up, but we had friends have their luggage already in their room when they came back from the parks. Yes, check in staff will let you know. 

Don`t worry, it can be nerve wracking going somewhere for the first time and little things can play on your mind....it`ll be fine, you have chosen one of the best resorts you could have chosen, but I am very biased...... 

Ask away anything you aren`t sure about......there`s usually someone will know the answer.......


----------



## sparky68

dato63 said:


> Thank you so much.     Not sure why this is making me nervous.
> 
> Oh.   Will they automatically send the luggage to our room, or do we stop after we are done with the park and pick it up ourselves?   I guess this is a small thing, and we can ask when we check in.


Before covid the bell desk would bring your luggage up to your room ..they will not deliver to an empty room, so don't call for it until you plan to stay in the room for awhile.


----------



## dato63

sparky68 said:


> Before covid the bell desk would bring your luggage up to your room ..they will not deliver to an empty room, so don't call for it until you plan to stay in the room for awhile.



Good to know.   Thank you.


----------



## MinnieMSue

peajay18 said:


> Thanks for the update. Are they back to self-service, or are Team Members still handing out each item?



many open food is served to you. Coffee station is monitored but self serve. Cereal table is self serve of individual packaged items. It was a very nice atmosphere up there with very friendly employees.


----------



## MinnieMSue

Tonight’s club offerings a cilantro rice with vegetables burrito (cold) and meat cheese veggie grape pita bread trays. Pre packaged in boxes


----------



## MinnieMSue




----------



## sparky68

MinnieMSue said:


> View attachment 582796View attachment 582796


Well, the veggie tray looks good.  The burrito looks like a swing and a miss.  They used to have one hot item.  What were they thinking with the rice burrito.  Though, I guess it would work for a vegetarian option 


MinnieMSue said:


> Tonight’s club offerings a cilantro rice with vegetables burrito (cold) and meat cheese veggie grape pita bread trays. Pre packaged in boxes View attachment 582795


Are they still posting the daily menu offerings?


----------



## MinnieMSue

sparky68 said:


> Well, the veggie tray looks good.  The burrito looks like a swing and a miss.  They used to have one hot item.  What were they thinking with the rice burrito.  Though, I guess it would work for a vegetarian option
> 
> Are they still posting the daily menu offerings?



the burrito was better than expected. I have not seen a posted menu but I forget to bring my reading glasses up each time lol. I will check at breakfast tomorrow.


----------



## MinnieMSue

sparky68 said:


> Well, the veggie tray looks good.  The burrito looks like a swing and a miss.  They used to have one hot item.  What were they thinking with the rice burrito.  Though, I guess it would work for a vegetarian option
> 
> Are they still posting the daily menu offerings?



and I forgot to look to see if there was a menu today. We were so occupied with getting food for tomorrow breakfast that we completely forgot everything else lol. After we are done at volcano bay I will run up and check stuff out better.


----------



## CheriePenguin

Erica Ladd said:


> *CheriePenguin*
> Can you tell me what types of things are currently offered at CL and at what times? Thanks!
> Sorry about the bolded lol!!


Hi!  Just got back.  It was very nice.  People were very friendly. 

You need your room key to access the 7th floor in the elevator (to Club Level rooms and the Lounge).

Club Lounge was open 7:00 am - 9:30 pm, with water bottles, cans of Coke, Diet Coke, Sprite available at anytime throughout that time. [Coffee/hot water for tea, cocoa, etc. as well]
We were able to bring things in to eat at the tables there as well, for more space (and tables) which weren't available in our room.

Breakfast:  7:30-10:00;  EVERY DAY:  Cereal & Oatmeal (packaged bowls), milk cartons, juice bottles, yogurt (Chobani I think), donuts, muffins, fruit (wrapped);   SOME DAYS:  hard boiled eggs, yogurt, yogurt parfaits (almonds in the granola), bagels, fruit cup (melons, pineapple, strawberries)

Afternoon snacks:  12:00-3:00;  Uncrustables, bags of chips, kettle corn, veggie straws, granola bars, fruit (wrapped), packaged shortbread cookies

Evening Relaxation:  5:00-7:00;  (We don't drink, so I didn't pay attention to the wine/beer offerings, sorry.)  There were 3 items available each night.  Best night had little beef loin medallion sliders, little turkey/cheese sub, and hummus and veggies or something like that.  One night had chicken tenders, mac & cheese, and veggies/dip or something.  One night had chips & salsa, chicken empanadas, and veggies/dip or something.  [Sorry - forget about those 3rd items.  Cheese / Veggies / Hummus / Dip / etc.]

Something Sweet:  8:00-9:00pm;  3 choices -  Usually big cookies, sometimes brownie.  (Cookies usually Peanut Butter, Oatmeal Raisin, M&M).


There was no tip jar, but I asked about it and was told they don't have one out but they do appreciate tips.

I was a little disappointed they didn't have little signs up regarding allergens, which I had seen pictures of before, and we had indicated in email and in person that we had a peanut/cashew/tree nut allergy.  The only items that seemed to be an issue for us were the PB&J uncrustable and peanut butter cookies which were obvious, and the almonds in the yogurt parfait granola, which we almost didn't notice.


----------



## ryggmom

CheriePenguin said:


> Hi!  Just got back.  It was very nice.  People were very friendly.
> 
> You need your room key to access the 7th floor in the elevator (to Club Level rooms and the Lounge).
> 
> Club Lounge was open 7:00 am - 9:30 pm, with water bottles, cans of Coke, Diet Coke, Sprite available at anytime throughout that time. [Coffee/hot water for tea, cocoa, etc. as well]
> We were able to bring things in to eat at the tables there as well, for more space (and tables) which weren't available in our room.
> 
> Breakfast:  7:30-10:00;  EVERY DAY:  Cereal & Oatmeal (packaged bowls), milk cartons, juice bottles, yogurt (Chobani I think), donuts, muffins, fruit (wrapped);   SOME DAYS:  hard boiled eggs, yogurt, yogurt parfaits (almonds in the granola), bagels, fruit cup (melons, pineapple, strawberries)
> 
> Afternoon snacks:  12:00-3:00;  Uncrustables, bags of chips, kettle corn, veggie straws, granola bars, fruit (wrapped), packaged shortbread cookies
> 
> Evening Relaxation:  5:00-7:00;  (We don't drink, so I didn't pay attention to the wine/beer offerings, sorry.)  There were 3 items available each night.  Best night had little beef loin medallion sliders, little turkey/cheese sub, and hummus and veggies or something like that.  One night had chicken tenders, mac & cheese, and veggies/dip or something.  One night had chips & salsa, chicken empanadas, and veggies/dip or something.  [Sorry - forget about those 3rd items.  Cheese / Veggies / Hummus / Dip / etc.]
> 
> Something Sweet:  8:00-9:00pm;  3 choices -  Usually big cookies, sometimes brownie.  (Cookies usually Peanut Butter, Oatmeal Raisin, M&M).
> 
> 
> There was no tip jar, but I asked about it and was told they don't have one out but they do appreciate tips.
> 
> I was a little disappointed they didn't have little signs up regarding allergens, which I had seen pictures of before, and we had indicated in email and in person that we had a peanut/cashew/tree nut allergy.  The only items that seemed to be an issue for us were the PB&J uncrustable and peanut butter cookies which were obvious, and the almonds in the yogurt parfait granola, which we almost didn't notice.
> 
> 
> That sounds like the same menu from when we were there 6/8-6/12, so the evening offerings are rotated. We had the beef sliders and turkey sandwiches, chicken tenders and mac & cheese, empanadas (didn't recognize chicken in ours--seemed mostly beans), and the rice wrap (no meat). They also rotated carrots and celery with either a hummus or ranch dip, tortilla chips and salsa, and small cheese, salami, ham, and grapes plates.


----------



## sparky68

CheriePenguin said:


> Hi!  Just got back.  It was very nice.  People were very friendly.
> 
> You need your room key to access the 7th floor in the elevator (to Club Level rooms and the Lounge).
> 
> Club Lounge was open 7:00 am - 9:30 pm, with water bottles, cans of Coke, Diet Coke, Sprite available at anytime throughout that time. [Coffee/hot water for tea, cocoa, etc. as well]
> We were able to bring things in to eat at the tables there as well, for more space (and tables) which weren't available in our room.
> 
> Breakfast:  7:30-10:00;  EVERY DAY:  Cereal & Oatmeal (packaged bowls), milk cartons, juice bottles, yogurt (Chobani I think), donuts, muffins, fruit (wrapped);   SOME DAYS:  hard boiled eggs, yogurt, yogurt parfaits (almonds in the granola), bagels, fruit cup (melons, pineapple, strawberries)
> 
> Afternoon snacks:  12:00-3:00;  Uncrustables, bags of chips, kettle corn, veggie straws, granola bars, fruit (wrapped), packaged shortbread cookies
> 
> Evening Relaxation:  5:00-7:00;  (We don't drink, so I didn't pay attention to the wine/beer offerings, sorry.)  There were 3 items available each night.  Best night had little beef loin medallion sliders, little turkey/cheese sub, and hummus and veggies or something like that.  One night had chicken tenders, mac & cheese, and veggies/dip or something.  One night had chips & salsa, chicken empanadas, and veggies/dip or something.  [Sorry - forget about those 3rd items.  Cheese / Veggies / Hummus / Dip / etc.]
> 
> Something Sweet:  8:00-9:00pm;  3 choices -  Usually big cookies, sometimes brownie.  (Cookies usually Peanut Butter, Oatmeal Raisin, M&M).
> 
> 
> There was no tip jar, but I asked about it and was told they don't have one out but they do appreciate tips.
> 
> I was a little disappointed they didn't have little signs up regarding allergens, which I had seen pictures of before, and we had indicated in email and in person that we had a peanut/cashew/tree nut allergy.  The only items that seemed to be an issue for us were the PB&J uncrustable and peanut butter cookies which were obvious, and the almonds in the yogurt parfait granola, which we almost didn't notice.


Allergy issues.  I would encourage anyone with issues to let the club room staff know on your first day any foods you can't eat, for any reason. 
They really do try their best to be helpful. I e night they had icecream out, it was cookies and cream.  My daughter can't eat any sandwich cookie, for some reason they make her very sick to her stomach.  I asked if that had any other flavors, they, no joke sent someone down to get her a sundae with no cookies and cream just for her.  It was so sweet considering it was not really an allergy thing


----------



## CheriePenguin

sparky68 said:


> Allergy issues.  I would encourage anyone with issues to let the club room staff know on your first day any foods you can't eat, for any reason.
> They really do try their best to be helpful. I e night they had icecream out, it was cookies and cream.  My daughter can't eat any sandwich cookie, for some reason they make her very sick to her stomach.  I asked if that had any other flavors, they, no joke sent someone down to get her a sundae with no cookies and cream just for her.  It was so sweet considering it was not really an allergy thing


I did speak to several people in the club room on our first and second day, and I emailed ahead of time.  They were all very nice, but didn't really point out anything to avoid.  They did show me a card with some ingredient lists, etc., and I guess I could have asked to see it every day.  But I had seen pictures here of signs posted by items specifying gluten or nuts, etc., and that is what I thought would happen and what I had mentioned in my email to them prior to our trip.


----------



## BroadwayHermione5

Quick question: While we are not newbies to UOR Parks and CityWalk, we are newbies to staying on property and to RPR in general. My parents and I like to get a drink at the end of the night at our resort once or twice a trip and are wondering what you all would recommend at RPR? Any thoughts or tips is greatly appreciated.

Thank you


----------



## sparky68

The pool bar is nice.  They make all those fruity drinks that scream VACATION..


----------



## sparky68

CheriePenguin said:


> I did speak to several people in the club room on our first and second day, and I emailed ahead of time.  They were all very nice, but didn't really point out anything to avoid.  They did show me a card with some ingredient lists, etc., and I guess I could have asked to see it every day.  But I had seen pictures here of signs posted by items specifying gluten or nuts, etc., and that is what I thought would happen and what I had mentioned in my email to them prior to our trip.


That is a problem.  Time to make a direct call to Lowes about it.  RPR is managed by Lowes hotels.


----------



## patster734

BroadwayHermione5 said:


> Quick question: While we are not newbies to UOR Parks and CityWalk, we are newbies to staying on property and to RPR in general. My parents and I like to get a drink at the end of the night at our resort once or twice a trip and are wondering what you all would recommend at RPR? Any thoughts or tips is greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thank you



Several suggestions:
At RP, both Jake’s American Bar and Orchard Lounge are full service bars.  Can’t go wrong with either one when getting a drink.
If you don’t mind a short walk, Strong Water Tavern at Sapphire Falls also offer great drinks with a dedication to many varieties of rum.  If the weather is nice, it’s hard to beat the relaxing outdoor seating at Strong Water.


----------



## Janet McDonald

Hello!  We will be arriving early morning on the 30th. I just looked at the park hours and saw that early admission starts at 7  so we will need to get there and check in around 6 I order to get to the parks to line up for when they open. Will there be someone there to check us in that early?  When we were there at Christmas they didn’t start checking in until 7. Also will traffics be an issue driving in to royal pacific at that time or info we need to drive in earlier? Thank you


----------



## MinnieMSue

We checked out this morning and went to Studios from 9-11 and rode everything we wanted. We went to lunch at margaritaville and played mini golf. Back at the hotel we weren’t sure if our key card would let us go up to 7 to get waters from the lounge but they did. We collected luggage and activated our horror nights and tour tickets so we won’t have to worry about doing that morning of the tour. Waiting on our 2:30 ride who is the same person who picked us up at the airport. Bob is our driver through Tony Hinds. Sad the trip is over but we did everything we wanted and much more.


----------



## schumigirl

Janet McDonald said:


> Hello!  We will be arriving early morning on the 30th. I just looked at the park hours and saw that early admission starts at 7  so we will need to get there and check in around 6 I order to get to the parks to line up for when they open. Will there be someone there to check us in that early?  When we were there at Christmas they didn’t start checking in until 7. Also will traffics be an issue driving in to royal pacific at that time or info we need to drive in earlier? Thank you



You shouldn`t have any issues checking in that early. There are staff there 24 hours a day, we checked in once at 2.30am after our flight from NY was delayed. Maybe they had an issue last time as many check in very early.

Traffic shouldn`t be too bad at that time of the morning, but you never know.





MinnieMSue said:


> We checked out this morning and went to Studios from 9-11 and rode everything we wanted. We went to lunch at margaritaville and played mini golf. Back at the hotel we weren’t sure if our key card would let us go up to 7 to get waters from the lounge but they did. We collected luggage and activated our horror nights and tour tickets so we won’t have to worry about doing that morning of the tour. Waiting on our 2:30 ride who is the same person who picked us up at the airport. Bob is our driver through Tony Hinds. Sad the trip is over but we did everything we wanted and much more.



Glad you had such a lovely trip and thank you for the information shared while you were there, it was very much appreciated.

Safe journey home.......


----------



## BroadwayHermione5

patster734 said:


> Several suggestions:
> At RP, both Jake’s American Bar and Orchard Lounge are full service bars.  Can’t go wrong with either one when getting a drink.
> If you don’t mind a short walk, Strong Water Tavern at Sapphire Falls also offer great drinks with a dedication to many varieties of rum.  If the weather is nice, it’s hard to beat the relaxing outdoor seating at Strong Water.


Strong Water Tavern I have heard nothing but amazing things about (and its a rum bar-aka where you will find me) but due to arthritis and other issues and the short stay we might not explore as much as we want to (but I will do my best to twist some arms haha!)

Ive heard amazing things about Jakes! Never really heard anything about Orchard so this is great to know thank you so much!


----------



## schumigirl

BroadwayHermione5 said:


> Strong Water Tavern I have heard nothing but amazing things about (and its a rum bar-aka where you will find me) but due to arthritis and other issues and the short stay we might not explore as much as we want to (but I will do my best to twist some arms haha!)
> 
> Ive heard amazing things about Jakes! Never really heard anything about Orchard so this is great to know thank you so much!



If you can get to Strong Water, you`d love it. Best bar in the whole of the Universal Orlando Resort........cocktails, food and service are the best!

Orchids Lounge is predominantly a Sushi Restaurant, but it`s a bar area too and you are always made most welcome to enjoy their cocktails or just have a chill out......you don`t need to be eating sushi, which I will say serves some of the best around that whole area if you were a sushi fan.

And Jake`s.......yes, can`t go wrong there either.


----------



## BroadwayHermione5

schumigirl said:


> If you can get to Strong Water, you`d love it. Best bar in the whole of the Universal Orlando Resort........cocktails, food and service are the best!
> 
> Orchids Lounge is predominantly a Sushi Restaurant, but it`s a bar area too and you are always made most welcome to enjoy their cocktails or just have a chill out......you don`t need to be eating sushi, which I will say serves some of the best around that whole area if you were a sushi fan.
> 
> And Jake`s.......yes, can`t go wrong there either.


Awesome great to know-thank you!


----------



## asuburbanman

How long is the walk from Cabana Bay to Royal Pacific and is it easy to do? We are staying at Cabana on our arrival night and then going to Royal Pacific. Debating if we walk or take a Uber.


----------



## MinnieMSue

asuburbanman said:


> How long is the walk from Cabana Bay to Royal Pacific and is it easy to do? We are staying at Cabana on our arrival night and then going to Royal Pacific. Debating if we walk or take a Uber.



I am wondering the same thing. I heard their busses are efficient but really loved walking from Royal Pacific. We are staying at cabana bay and doing one day in the park for horror nights


----------



## asuburbanman

I guess we could bus to City Walk but then we would need to go through security with our bags to get to Royal Pacific I believe.


----------



## patster734

asuburbanman said:


> I guess we could bus to City Walk but then we would need to go through security with our bags to get to Royal Pacific I believe.



There used to be a bus that traveled between hotels.  We used it years ago, but not lately.  The RP drop-off was at the meeting rooms parking lot, so a little bit of a walk to arrive at the front desk.  Not sure if Universal is still doing that, but is an option if they are.


----------



## schumigirl

asuburbanman said:


> How long is the walk from Cabana Bay to Royal Pacific and is it easy to do? We are staying at Cabana on our arrival night and then going to Royal Pacific. Debating if we walk or take a Uber.



I`d take an Uber to be honest. It will be cheap as chips as it won`t take long, but to walk you would cross the road, pass Aventura and walk through Sapphire Falls. You can walk through the inside of the hotel past all the conference rooms then ballroom area of RP, or walk the outdoor path.

Maybe 20/25 minutes walk maximum. But, with luggage it would be so much easier to just uber over.


----------



## crabbymom

schumigirl said:


> I`d take an Uber to be honest. It will be cheap as chips as it won`t take long, but to walk you would cross the road, pass Aventura and walk through Sapphire Falls. You can walk through the inside of the hotel past all the conference rooms then ballroom area of RP, or walk the outdoor path.
> 
> Maybe 20/25 minutes walk maximum. But, with luggage it would be so much easier to just uber over.



Agree with Carole.  I have made the walk, and it is not terrible, but I only did it once!  I have Uber'd ever since, especially when I have luggage.  If I am just checking in for the express and not actually staying there, I might still walk it.  



schumigirl said:


> If you can get to Strong Water, you`d love it. Best bar in the whole of the Universal Orlando Resort........cocktails, food and service are the best!
> 
> Orchids Lounge is predominantly a Sushi Restaurant, but it`s a bar area too and you are always made most welcome to enjoy their cocktails or just have a chill out......you don`t need to be eating sushi, which I will say serves some of the best around that whole area if you were a sushi fan.
> 
> And Jake`s.......yes, can`t go wrong there either.



I LOVE Strong Water and I am so happy it will be open for my July trip.  I just went to Orchids for the first time in April - just for cocktails - and I had a great time!  Definitely a lovely place for a drink as well.  Jake's is my favorite place for a quick bite at the bar and of course a flaming cocktail!


----------



## DMLAINI

We're staying at Royal Pacific next month.   My Mom is going to use the water taxis to & from the parks.  Can she rent a wheelchair at the parks if she'd need one & how much are they.   She plans on walking but doesn't want to overdo it in the heat.


----------



## sullivan.kscott

BroadwayHermione5 said:


> Quick question: While we are not newbies to UOR Parks and CityWalk, we are newbies to staying on property and to RPR in general. My parents and I like to get a drink at the end of the night at our resort once or twice a trip and are wondering what you all would recommend at RPR? Any thoughts or tips is greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thank you


Depends on drink of choice. I agree that Bula (pool bar) is great for the “island drink” menu. Very relaxing and gets you in that “vacay and chill” vibe, especially if you enjoy the drink in a sand lounger or enjoy the company of their excellent bar staff.

We prefer Jake’s for our night caps, but both my wife and I are whiskey drinkers almost exclusively. Their selection is pretty good for being outside of Bourbon country, and their staff is equally excellent for a good evening conversation.


----------



## Lynne G

DML, manual wheelchairs are, I think around $15, with a $25 or $50 dollar deposit.  Available in the entrances of IOA and the Studios. If she wants to rent an EVC.  Need to call and reserve.


----------



## playallday

It’s been years since I’ve stayed at RPR, is the parking still a surface lot? We will be in a vehicle that is 10 ft tall, and I know there is a portico over the entrance area that is tall enough to drive under but wondering about parking!


----------



## mom2rtk

playallday said:


> It’s been years since I’ve stayed at RPR, is the parking still a surface lot? We will be in a vehicle that is 10 ft tall, and I know there is a portico over the entrance area that is tall enough to drive under but wondering about parking!


Still a surface lot.


----------



## playallday

Thanks for the info


----------



## sdw711

We will be checking in on July 11th at Royal Pacific. Does Universal typically send out email confirmations closer to time?  We booked through a travel agent and I haven't heard anything from them yet either.  Thanks for any information you can help me with.


----------



## patster734

sdw711 said:


> We will be checking in on July 11th at Royal Pacific. Does Universal typically send out email confirmations closer to time?  We booked through a travel agent and I haven't heard anything from them yet either.  Thanks for any information you can help me with.



Call the travel agent and see if they have a reservation number for the Royal Pacific.  If they can give it to you, I believe you can pull it up on Universal’s reservation page and confirm that it is there.


----------



## Amunet

Plan to stay here in February 2022! 
The last (and only) time I went to Universal is when Wizarding World was opening at Islands of Adventure and I think the only hotels available were Royal Pacific, Hard Rock, and Portifino (sp?). None of them were within budget at that time, so off resort I went.
 But as soon as I learned of Royal Pacific ... I fell in love. I've been wanting to stay here for YEARS!! I'm so excited.
The price is under $300/night for our stay, which I'm definitely jazzed about. Cheaper than the moderate pricing at Disney 
We have a King standard view and I'm just really excited to stay here.


----------



## Universalmomof3

We are staying at RP in a couple of weeks.  Our return flight leaves at 6:30 PM.   We are wanting to go to the parks early in the day and then hang out at the pool.   Is there anyplace to shower/clean up before we head to the airport?   Thinking we need to leave by 3:30 to get back to the airport.


----------



## PrincessJasmine88

Anyone know how long the walk is from RPR to Cabana Bay?


----------



## georgina

PrincessJasmine88 said:


> Anyone know how long the walk is from RPR to Cabana Bay?


I can make if from IOA to CBBR in 20 minutes, passing RPR on the way. Depending on how fast you walk, and which route you take, 10-15 minutes. The walkway will take you there along Hollywood Way and over Adventure Way on a pedestrian bridge. (I think you have to walk a little way toward IOA and go over a bridge to get to the CBBR path though. It's been a while) You can also walk to the end of RPR past the pool and conference area, cross over to Sapphire Falls, go up to the lobby and cross adventure Way at the light but there is no crosswalk.

If I look at Google maps the walkways are there in green lines.


----------



## PrincessJasmine88

Thanks!


----------



## macraven

Universalmomof3 said:


> We are staying at RP in a couple of weeks.  Our return flight leaves at 6:30 PM.   We are wanting to go to the parks early in the day and then hang out at the pool.   Is there anyplace to shower/clean up before we head to the airport?   Thinking we need to leave by 3:30 to get back to the airport.


Call the hotel and ask if the shower rooms on ground floor are open.


----------



## GoofyDad_4427

Universalmomof3 said:


> We are staying at RP in a couple of weeks.  Our return flight leaves at 6:30 PM.   We are wanting to go to the parks early in the day and then hang out at the pool.   Is there anyplace to shower/clean up before we head to the airport?   Thinking we need to leave by 3:30 to get back to the airport.



The fitness center is right outside the pool and has a great locker room to use.  We used it during our stay in August 2020, so i would be surprised if it wasn't open.


----------



## Brandilla

GoofyDad_4427 said:


> The fitness center is right outside the pool and has a great locker room to use.  We used it during our stay in August 2020, so i would be surprised if it wasn't open.



Fitness center is definitely open. I walked by today but did not go in so cannot confirm if the locker room is available.


----------



## Baldy

Thanks for all this info. everyone. I will be staying at RPR for the first time in August 
Does anyone know if the refillable mugs from Tuk Tuk’s can be used for coffee/hot tea/iced tea (basically anything other than soda)?
Also, is it self serve or does someone fill it for you?


----------



## DMLAINI

What toiletries are provided in the restroom? We're trying to pack light.


----------



## MinnieMSue

DMLAINI said:


> What toiletries are provided in the restroom? We're trying to pack light.



shampoo, conditioner, body wash, bars of soap, cotton swabs, lotion, a shower cap


----------



## Brandilla

Baldy said:


> Thanks for all this info. everyone. I will be staying at RPR for the first time in August
> Does anyone know if the refillable mugs from Tuk Tuk’s can be used for coffee/hot tea/iced tea (basically anything other than soda)?
> Also, is it self serve or does someone fill it for you?



It is self serve and as far as I could see if anything from the coca cola freestyle machines. I believe there was iced tea but I didn't see any hot beverages.


----------



## jeni1072

Brandilla said:


> It is self serve and as far as I could see if anything from the coca cola freestyle machines. I believe there was iced tea but I didn't see any hot beverages.


As a recent recovering soda addict, I can tell you there was no iced tea BUT there was sugar free powerade which I drank the whole time!


----------



## PrincessJasmine88

Does anyone remember how the mattresses are- firm or soft? I prefer a firmer mattress for health reasons, I wonder if I can ask the front desk?


----------



## schumigirl

PrincessJasmine88 said:


> Does anyone remember how the mattresses are- firm or soft? I prefer a firmer mattress for health reasons, I wonder if I can ask the front desk?



I think they’re quite firm, wouldn’t describe them as soft for sure, but very comfortable.

They are Stearns & Foster mattresses.


----------



## luvdisdogs

We are staying here for the first time this October.  I was wondering if there is mail services where they will package stuff so you can send it home.


----------



## schumigirl

luvdisdogs said:


> We are staying here for the first time this October.  I was wondering if there is mail services where they will package stuff so you can send it home.



They do have the business centre within the hotel that accepts parcels people can send to the hotel, it would be worth asking them if they offer that service you require.


----------



## PrincessJasmine88

schumigirl said:


> I think they’re quite firm, wouldn’t describe them as soft for sure, but very comfortable.
> 
> They are Stearns & Foster mattresses.


Thanks,


----------



## Shula

We booked a 1 night stay at RP thru Priceline.  I googled and it said I still get EP.  Can anyone verify this for me? Thank you!  I haven't been to UO in 10 years.  We added a night on to the beginning of our WDW trip.  Really excited, my daughter says Hagrid is her fav ride ever.


----------



## schumigirl

Shula said:


> We booked a 1 night stay at RP thru Priceline.  I googled and it said I still get EP.  Can anyone verify this for me? Thank you!  I haven't been to UO in 10 years.  We added a night on to the beginning of our WDW trip.  Really excited, my daughter says Hagrid is her fav ride ever.



Yes, you get EP for your stay regardless of who you book through.


----------



## Shula

schumigirl said:


> Yes, you get EP for your stay regardless of who you book through.



Thank you!  I just wanted to double check.


----------



## Rags

Am I able to buy annual passes at RPR!


----------



## CAPSLOCK

Rags said:


> Am I able to buy annual passes at RPR!


Yes!


----------



## Rags

Woo hoo!


----------



## hammie59

If you walk from RPR do you enter the general securtiy line or is there another separate one for guests?


----------



## schumigirl

hammie59 said:


> If you walk from RPR do you enter the general securtiy line or is there another separate one for guests?



Walking from RPR you don`t go anywhere near the general entry line. 

You go through security either before you get on the boat, or there is a designated security check at the side of Margaritaville if you walk.


----------



## DISNEY FIX

Wow...then clean shot into the park or park line before it opens? Cool.


----------



## asuburbanman

You still need to go through turnstiles for park entry. IOA entrance is to your immediate left and Universal is about a 5 minute walk.


----------



## DISNEY FIX

Good enough!!!! Thanks.


----------



## ricosuave

I booked a split stay. I know we have EP for the day we check out, but will it "deactivate" once we check into the 2nd Universal hotel? Or are we good until the park closes (on the day of check out)


----------



## schumigirl

ricosuave said:


> I booked a split stay. I know we have EP for the day we check out, but will it "deactivate" once we check into the 2nd Universal hotel? Or are we good until the park closes (on the day of check out)



You`re ok for the full day on check out day with your EP.


----------



## Sadeesmom

Does anyone know what time the vacation desk closes on a Sunday at RPR? 
We land at MCO at 4:39 PM & have Tony Hinds picking us up. I'm trying to figure out the most efficient way to convert our tickets/annual passes so that we can get into US that night (assuming a 8:00 close, but of course hoping for 9:00). I know most will say it's not worth it, but I have HP obsessed travel mates that will want to get a quick glimpse as soon as they can, so I'm trying to facilitate that.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## LoveSplashMountain

I’ve seen some complaints in recent reviews about not having the toiletries replaced. We are staying 3 nights in January and flying Allegiant so packing very light.  Will they replenish toiletries during our stay? And are the toiletries nice ones? Particularly concerned about the shampoo & conditioner. Thanks in advance.


----------



## schumigirl

LoveSplashMountain said:


> I’ve seen some complaints in recent reviews about not having the toiletries replaced. We are staying 3 nights in January and flying Allegiant so packing very light.  Will they replenish toiletries during our stay? And are the toiletries nice ones? Particularly concerned about the shampoo & conditioner. Thanks in advance.



They will replenish as you need them. You can txt them or call at the front desk with your request if they don`t. 

We use the products our first morning till we buy our own, but they are very nice.


----------



## fivikse

LoveSplashMountain said:


> I’ve seen some complaints in recent reviews about not having the toiletries replaced. We are staying 3 nights in January and flying Allegiant so packing very light.  Will they replenish toiletries during our stay? And are the toiletries nice ones? Particularly concerned about the shampoo & conditioner. Thanks in advance.


We just got back - sometimes they replaced our toiletries and sometimes they didn’t. I wasn’t expecting any housekeeping, so it wasn’t a big deal. I asked a housekeeper with a cart in the hall for more one time and dh went to the desk one time. We had a number we could have texted also.   The shampoo and conditioner were fine.


----------



## mamapenguin

Does anyone have any recent pictures of the club offerings or  the club lounge?


----------



## 03GirlsMom

mamapenguin said:


> Does anyone have any recent pictures of the club offerings or  the club lounge?


I'm also wondering about this. When we were there in the spring, the food was still all mostly pre-packaged and very little was self-serve. I'm curious if this is still the case and whether more food options are now being offered.


----------



## mamapenguin

03GirlsMom said:


> I'm also wondering about this. When we were there in the spring, the food was still all mostly pre-packaged and very little was self-serve. I'm curious if this is still the case and whether more food options are now being offered.


When you were there, was the soda in cans or bottles?


----------



## 03GirlsMom

mamapenguin said:


> When you were there, was the soda in cans or bottles?


It was in cans.


----------



## DISNEY FIX

I may post this on its own thread...random stuff from RP....we have been spoiled rotten from being dvc members. That is what we have to compare too...so this will be not fair from the outset....
It would be great if bell service could hold cold items....we split grocery order in 2...stopped for non refrig item...had cold items delivered later in day.
We booked a king suite...similar to a dvc 1br...but...the refrigerator is tiny tiny...couldn't hold all the cold stuff. A gallon of.milk kinda didn't fit..buy 2 half gal instead. 
The room itself has a lot of space...slid the fold out couch over...and put a twin blow up bed next to it.
Dvc spoiled....no microwave...no toaster..no reg coffee maker(brought out own...I like my coffee). 
Housekeeping has been hit or miss...one day beds made towels replaced...a couple days nothing...not complaining  just noting.
Sign up for.text service at check in...we needed stuff and it worked well!

Hotel dining....figured it would be better and give ap discount to get customers...who will go to citywalk.
Island dining.....10%ap discount(only hotel eatery to have any discount)..both food and service was meh...general to chix was hard as a rock and mostly breading...I hate that. Apps werent good either.
Jake's...skipped..maybe next time..went to Orchid instead.
Orchid....sushi was just ok wok bowl was awful..same orange chix sold in marketplace...sad hoped for better.
Poolside..tastiest food at the hotel.
Rando food opinions...by far cowfish had best food. Everything was excellent. Service great.
Adojitos...food was ok  service was bad.
Tooth some...food was meh
Confisco..food meh
Off to parks.


----------



## mamapenguin

DISNEY FIX said:


> I may post this on its own thread...random stuff from RP....we have been spoiled rotten from being dvc members. That is what we have to compare too...so this will be not fair from the outset....
> It would be great if bell service could hold cold items....we split grocery order in 2...stopped for non refrig item...had cold items delivered later in day.
> We booked a king suite...similar to a dvc 1br...but...the refrigerator is tiny tiny...couldn't hold all the cold stuff. A gallon of.milk kinda didn't fit..buy 2 half gal instead.
> The room itself has a lot of space...slid the fold out couch over...and put a twin blow up bed next to it.
> Dvc spoiled....no microwave...no toaster..no reg coffee maker(brought out own...I like my coffee).
> Housekeeping has been hit or miss...one day beds made towels replaced...a couple days nothing...not complaining  just noting.
> Sign up for.text service at check in...we needed stuff and it worked well!
> 
> Hotel dining....figured it would be better and give ap discount to get customers...who will go to citywalk.
> Island dining.....10%ap discount(only hotel eatery to have any discount)..both food and service was meh...general to chix was hard as a rock and mostly breading...I hate that. Apps werent good either.
> Jake's...skipped..maybe next time..went to Orchid instead.
> Orchid....sushi was just ok wok bowl was awful..same orange chix sold in marketplace...sad hoped for better.
> Poolside..tastiest food at the hotel.
> Rando food opinions...by far cowfish had best food. Everything was excellent. Service great.
> Adojitos...food was ok  service was bad.
> Tooth some...food was meh
> Confisco..food meh
> Off to parks.


So the market no AP discount. That’s weird, Sapphire’s market gives the 10%. Maybe it’s a Premier resort thing , Hard Rock’s market has no discount either…Thank you for your review on the food. I agree with you on Cowfish, everything was excellent.


----------



## DISNEY FIX

I didn't go...wife did...not sure abt discount at the market....ugg getting old.


----------



## DISNEY FIX

More randos waiting for train...
Vodo donuts....a lot of people must not have a quality bakery in their town. All donuts kinda dry and lacking enough flavor. Was hoping it was good...wasn't.  
Off to margaritaville tonite.


----------



## ruthies12

DISNEY FIX said:


> More randos waiting for train...
> Vodo donuts....a lot of people must not have a quality bakery in their town. All donuts kinda dry and lacking enough flavor. Was hoping it was good...wasn't.
> Off to margaritaville tonite.



I agree so much on the voodoo statement.  After all the hype I was expecting to be wowed by them and totally just wasn't.  If you want to try the big pink donut from the simpsons area those are generally actually really good surprisingly.  But quality can be hit or miss, I think sometimes I have ended up with an older one. They don't date the boxes.  I recommended getting one directly from the ice cream stand in the simpsons area between the taco truck and the beer place, I think they must go through them faster so tend to be fresher from there though that is not guaranteed.


----------



## DISNEY FIX

More randos...don't pass up the empenada or taco trucks in universal studios!!!!! 
Nachos and other food at Bula was great.
Pool is fun! And pretty busy most times.


----------



## mamapenguin

DISNEY FIX said:


> More randos waiting for train...
> Vodo donuts....a lot of people must not have a quality bakery in their town. All donuts kinda dry and lacking enough flavor. Was hoping it was good...wasn't.
> Off to margaritaville tonite.


Bummer. They used to be better. I haven’t had them since 2019. I live in Oregon where it all started. I hope you like Margaritaville. I had the club sandwich and it was just ok, way too tall to eat without being creative. My daughter had the Cuban sandwich and said it was good.


----------



## DISNEY FIX

Holy cow....I had the club...daughter had cubin...both brought halves back to room. Same reaction as yours!!!! Wife had oily fish n chips...son liked his jambalaya..rest of us tried it...meh. Man we hard to please.


----------



## trompettecon

Hello all. Question regarding Club Level. I saw pictures of the Club Room that look different from current pictures. Did they change the setup recently? The older pics are much nicer. Not the food, the furniture and design... Thanks.


----------



## cschaaf

DISNEY FIX said:


> More randos waiting for train...
> Vodo donuts....a lot of people must not have a quality bakery in their town. All donuts kinda dry and lacking enough flavor. Was hoping it was good...wasn't.
> Off to margaritaville tonite.


We've had hit or miss at Voodoo. One time, I was in Orlando on a work trip and bought about 6 donuts to bring home - we left them on our counter and ate one each for the next three mornings and they stayed soft and fresh the whole time. On other trips, the donuts were dry and stale-ish the day we bought them.

It's been way more hit than miss, though, and we still think it's one of the best deals at the parks.


----------



## schumigirl

trompettecon said:


> Hello all. Question regarding Club Level. I saw pictures of the Club Room that look different from current pictures. Did they change the setup recently? The older pics are much nicer. Not the food, the furniture and design... Thanks.



The Club Lounge was revamped in 2018.

The images in the 1st post of this thread have the updated lounge pictures.


----------



## trompettecon

schumigirl said:


> The Club Lounge was revamped in 2018.
> 
> The images in the 1st post of this thread have the updated lounge pictures.


Thanks Schumigirl! I prefer the old version...


----------



## monica9

Sorry if this was asked but we arrive 8am in the morning but can’t check in until later. Can we go right to the parks and get our front of the line access(sorry, forgot what it’s called at UO) or do we have to go to the hotel first?


----------



## schumigirl

monica9 said:


> Sorry if this was asked but we arrive 8am in the morning but can’t check in until later. Can we go right to the parks and get our front of the line access(sorry, forgot what it’s called at UO) or do we have to go to the hotel first?



No, your room key is your EP. You can check in anytime to the hotel after 6am. 

Although your room may not be ready, you will still be given room keys to utilise the EP perk.


----------



## monica9

schumigirl said:


> No, your room key is your EP. You can check in anytime to the hotel after 6am.
> 
> Although your room may not be ready, you will still be given room keys to utilise the EP perk.


Thank you. Will the bell service hold our bags for free (besides tip)?


----------



## mamapenguin

monica9 said:


> Thank you. Will the bell service hold our bags for free (besides tip)?


Yes they will.


----------



## PrincessJasmine88

Has anyone stayed very recently? I am going in September and am worried about the reviews I am reading in other sites, they said check in has been long lines and the rooms are dirty. I was excited to stay at RP but now I am nervous.


----------



## sheila14

If you are staying club level, when do they call you at home and do the welcome call?


----------



## macraven

PrincessJasmine88 said:


> Has anyone stayed very recently? I am going in September and am worried about the reviews I am reading in other sites, they said check in has been long lines and the rooms are dirty. I was excited to stay at RP but now I am nervous.



Don’t believe everything that you read
RP usually is not a problem hotel 

My next stay is September for that hotel
I have no concerns about it having issues at this point


----------



## vakamalua

PrincessJasmine88 said:


> Has anyone stayed very recently? I am going in September and am worried about the reviews I am reading in other sites, they said check in has been long lines and the rooms are dirty. I was excited to stay at RP but now I am nervous.




We were at RPR in June.  No check-in line at 2 pm on a Tuesday & room was ready.  Room was clean & anything we needed refreshed promptly when we texted.  Had a great stay as usual including a splurge day in one of the pool cabanas.  Even though we're DVC members at Disney, we often add on a few days at RPR--love it.


----------



## patster734

PrincessJasmine88 said:


> Has anyone stayed very recently? I am going in September and am worried about the reviews I am reading in other sites, they said check in has been long lines and the rooms are dirty. I was excited to stay at RP but now I am nervous.



Stayed at RP in May without problems.


----------



## PrincessJasmine88

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Chaitali

I was just there the first week of August and no problems.  Only one party ahead of me to check in.  The line was longer when we were checking out on Saturday but not crazy.  And we could check out by text so didn’t have to wait in the line.  Room was clean.


----------



## schumigirl

monica9 said:


> Thank you. Will the bell service hold our bags for free (besides tip)?



Of course. 




PrincessJasmine88 said:


> Has anyone stayed very recently? I am going in September and am worried about the reviews I am reading in other sites, they said check in has been long lines and the rooms are dirty. I was excited to stay at RP but now I am nervous.



My cousin and husband were there a couple of weeks ago and had no issues with check in or cleanliness. Their Suite was immaculately clean and they checked in around 3pm and only one person in front of them when they checked in. 




sheila14 said:


> If you are staying club level, when do they call you at home and do the welcome call?



Never heard of anyone get a welcome phone call at home unless it`s something new. You will get an email usually about a week or a few days before you arrive.


----------



## sheila14

found it


----------



## monica9

I’ve never stayed at a universal hotel. What do you use to get into your room? Do they give you a card? Do you swipe it at the entrance of ride lines and for food and merchandise and then get charged at the end of your stay like at Disney?


----------



## schumigirl

monica9 said:


> I’ve never stayed at a universal hotel. What do you use to get into your room? Do they give you a card? Do you swipe it at the entrance of ride lines and for food and merchandise and then get charged at the end of your stay like at Disney?



Yes, the room key is used to get into your room, all electronic. Same key is your EP.

The barcode on it is scanned at the entrance to rides, and some rides have facial recognition machines further in to try and stop EP being shared. 

Yes, you can charge back to your room with it, most carts don`t have this facility though.


----------



## Lucy2015

Question for a newbie. We are thinking of staying at RP in January 2022.  Right now there is a Be a Savvy Traveler deal where the water front room is cheaper than a standard room. Is there a catch?


----------



## macraven

No catch I can think of


----------



## 3darlings

PrincessJasmine88 said:


> Has anyone stayed very recently? I am going in September and am worried about the reviews I am reading in other sites, they said check in has been long lines and the rooms are dirty. I was excited to stay at RP but now I am nervous.



I am worried about this as well.  We are staying in 10 days and i am seriously considering switching.  We have stayed at RPR many times and have never had a problem.  But the reviews from the last couple of weeks at the well known hotel review site are really bad.  And it is not just one or two, it is all of them.  The last thing I want in COVID central are rooms not adequately cleaned!


----------



## macraven

Hopefully all will be smooth when you check into the hotel


----------



## mamapenguin

Do the standard rooms have a second mirror by the door like the ones at Sapphire? It’s a nice big mirror. We have a club 2 queen if that makes any difference. The other mirror was great for a second person getting ready for the day.


----------



## tony67

3darlings said:


> I am worried about this as well.  We are staying in 10 days and i am seriously considering switching.  We have stayed at RPR many times and have never had a problem.  But the reviews from the last couple of weeks at the well known hotel review site are really bad.  And it is not just one or two, it is all of them.  The last thing I want in COVID central are rooms not adequately cleaned!


There are quite a few bad reviews recently - I see the same for HRH and even a couple for PB
Does have me concerned now that you have pointed it out.
I dont like the idea that they don't clean the rooms daily - that is just asking for problems IMO - especially with the turnover at Universal Hotels - and it sounds like they are not cleaning the rooms well between stays now either.
Hopefully its being addressed


----------



## mamapenguin

tony67 said:


> There are quite a few bad reviews recently - I see the same for HRH and even a couple for PB
> Does have me concerned now that you have pointed it out.
> I dont like the idea that they don't clean the rooms daily - that is just asking for problems IMO - especially with the turnover at Universal Hotels - and it sounds like they are not cleaning the rooms well between stays now either.
> Hopefully its being addressed


Why would they not clean daily? I stayed at Sapphire 7/22-7/27 and they did clean daily. I’m watching this thread because I have another stay coming up. I also didn’t hear any grumpy people at RPR the few times we caught their boat to the parks after missing ours.


----------



## tony67

mamapenguin said:


> Why would they not clean daily? I stayed at Sapphire 7/22-7/27 and they did clean daily. I’m watching this thread because I have another stay coming up. I also didn’t hear any grumpy people at RPR the few times we caught their boat to the parks after missing ours.


As one of the PP stated there are many bad reviews recently.
I checked them because I have a stay coming up at RPR and basically the theme was that rooms were not being cleaned every day and that people were put into dirty rooms at check in and had to then switch.  It not just a one off.  There was also mention of issues with the plumbing - I have experienced that at the RPR myself.
Issues  with dirty plates left in the hall and not picked up from room service for over 24 hours.

From what I have read here I was under the impression they were not cleaning rooms every day due to covid.
I just stayed at a Marriott and they were not cleaning rooms every day - if you stay multiple nights they clean on the 4th and 7th day I believe it said.  Ive seen folks mention here they have to request fresh towels or trash collection, so I am surprised that SF cleaned the room every day - but its good to hear.

In general they seem to say the staff was as great as always, the cleaning staff is doing the best they can and and that the manager is the issue.   Seems like several people had an issue with the manager.
I then checked Hard Rock and saw similar reviews about the cleanliness.
Ive heard a lot of complaints on here about CB as well.

People are far more likely to write a bad review - but it does seem like far more than normal.

Id say check them out for yourself - there are many good reviews as well - but the bad ones concern me.


----------



## Chaitali

I stayed at Royal Pacific the first week of August and they are cleaning rooms daily.  We were actually surprised by that.


----------



## mamapenguin

Chaitali said:


> I stayed at Royal Pacific the first week of August and they are cleaning rooms daily.  We were actually surprised by that.


And based on my July stay at Sapphire that’s what I expected. I’m not worried about it. My stay isn’t until October.


----------



## LoveSplashMountain

A Keurig was mentioned in another post, but they also talked about a kitchen area. Do standard rooms have a Keurig? And do they supply coffee? Thanks in advance.


----------



## MinnieMSue

LoveSplashMountain said:


> A Keurig was mentioned in another post, but they also talked about a kitchen area. Do standard rooms have a Keurig? And do they supply coffee? Thanks in advance.



yesthey have a keurig and coffee


----------



## tony67

mamapenguin said:


> And based on my July stay at Sapphire that’s what I expected. I’m not worried about it. My stay isn’t until October.


Ill be sure to update with my experience. overall Ive been happy with my experiences in the past with all the Universal Hotels


----------



## fivikse

We stayed five nights the first week of august and have no complaints. Room was clean at check in, no long lines on a Tuesday (but lines did seem long on weekend). Housekeeping did come every day (one day it was only partially cleaned) which I was not expecting. We didn’t get housekeeping at Swan the same week.  I have had to travel during the pandemic a bit and RPR had more services (including housekeeping) than other hotels I’ve stayed in.  This was our fourth RP stay - it felt the same as always.


----------



## orakle44

PrincessJasmine88 said:


> Has anyone stayed very recently? I am going in September and am worried about the reviews I am reading in other sites, they said check in has been long lines and the rooms are dirty. I was excited to stay at RP but now I am nervous.


Just stayed August 12th-16th.  Check in did take over an hour to check in, get our park tickets and drop luggage off at luggage services, we arrived at 11:30am on a Thursday and there was a pretty decent line. We didn't get the text that our rooms were ready till after 5pm, but it was ok as we were over at Epcot doing food and wine.  The hotel was very clean and our room was perfect. Every day except one we opted for no housekeeping as we'd rather not, but we need towels, the one day we didn't have the card on the door they came in and cleaned and restocked everything.  Overall it was a very good stay.


----------



## DizKids2

PrincessJasmine88 said:


> Has anyone stayed very recently? I am going in September and am worried about the reviews I am reading in other sites, they said check in has been long lines and the rooms are dirty. I was excited to stay at RP but now I am nervous.


We just checked in today at about 11:30 AM. Only one person ahead of us to check in, but while we were checking in about 10 people got in line behind us.  We did get an email yesterday to check in ahead of time and there was a line you could go in to pick up your room keys if you did that.  We had two rooms and I couldn’t figure out how to get the correct names in each room so we did not do that.
No complaints regarding cleanliness at all so far.  Our room was ready around 2:30z


----------



## cschaaf

DizKids2 said:


> We just checked in today at about 11:30 AM. Only one person ahead of us to check in, but while we were checking in about 10 people got in line behind us.


That's exactly it - it's all based on luck and timing. 

5 different guests staying at the same hotel and checking in at different times of the day are likely to have 5 very different experiences.


----------



## tony67

Question - do they still move luggage from one deluxe to another?
Currently I have 3 reservations for my upcoming stay as it was the only way to get all the AP rates.  
I start at HRH and go to RPR - would be good to not waste a Saturday moving luggage.
Hopefully RPR will just let me stay in the same room for those two reservations.

Also - with online check in to they tell you when your room is ready or give you an option for requests?
With HHN its a real pain to be moving rooms/hotels as room may not be ready till after 4.


----------



## macraven

They do move luggage from one premier hotel to another premier


----------



## angelia

Heading to RPR next month for our 2nd stay...loved it here. We are going for 9 days for HHN. I would love to request tower 3 which is the tower we stayed in last time. Would I just call the main USO customer assistance number? I can't figure out a way to put it on my reservation.


----------



## vakamalua

Call the hotel directly to make your request.  We always request Tower 3 & have always gotten it.


----------



## PrincessJasmine88

What is the difference between the different towers?


----------



## patster734

PrincessJasmine88 said:


> What is the difference between the different towers?



Location.  Each tower is “Y”-shaped where the base of the “Y” contains the elevators that either exits to hotel’s entrance on level 3 or ground floor on level 1.  The 2 arms of the “Y” leads to stairs that will exit to the ground floor.

Tower 2 is the “pets” tower, where families traveling with pets will stay.  It is considered furthest from everything except the luau stage, which isn’t currently in use during Covid, and the dog walk.  I advise just using the elevators when in tower 2 as I believe both stairs exits far away from everything except maybe the dog walk.

Tower 1’s elevator drops of near the entrances of Jake’s American Bar and Islands Dining.  Taking the stairs down at the end of the hallways drops people off on the walkway.  So people in tower one will have the shortest walk to Citywalk when taking either stairs.

Tower 3 is closer the boat dock and ballrooms. The right arm of the “Y” exits near the boat dock.  I believe the left arm exits on the backside of the hotel, so I advise not using those stairs.

Most people prefer Tower 1 or 3.  I believe Club level is located in tower 3.


----------



## twincruisers

So why do people want tower 3 vs 1? I may be missing something


----------



## patster734

twincruisers said:


> So why do people want tower 3 vs 1? I may be missing something



I believe Club Level is in tower 3.  The right arm of tower 3 stairs exits out near the boat dock.  Also, when returning back to your room from the boat dock, you’ll arrive at the tower 3 elevators first, followed by tower 1 elevators, and tower 2 elevators last.


----------



## TeddieM

Does anybody know if the hospitality suites @ RPR come with club level service ?


----------



## schumigirl

TeddieM said:


> Does anybody know if the hospitality suites @ RPR come with club level service ?



You can book Club level with a hospitality suite if it’s available, but it doesn’t automatically come with the suite.


----------



## PrincessJasmine88

patster734 said:


> Location.  Each tower is “Y”-shaped where the base of the “Y” contains the elevators that either exits to hotel’s entrance on level 3 or ground floor on level 1.  The 2 arms of the “Y” leads to stairs that will exit to the ground floor.
> 
> Tower 2 is the “pets” tower, where families traveling with pets will stay.  It is considered furthest from everything except the luau stage, which isn’t currently in use during Covid, and the dog walk.  I advise just using the elevators when in tower 2 as I believe both stairs exits far away from everything except maybe the dog walk.
> 
> Tower 1’s elevator drops of near the entrances of Jake’s American Bar and Islands Dining.  Taking the stairs down at the end of the hallways drops people off on the walkway.  So people in tower one will have the shortest walk to Citywalk when taking either stairs.
> 
> Tower 3 is closer the boat dock and ballrooms. The right arm of the “Y” exits near the boat dock.  I believe the left arm exits on the backside of the hotel, so I advise not using those stairs.
> 
> Most people prefer Tower 1 or 3.  I believe Club level is located in tower 3.


Thanks so much for the info!


----------



## angelia

vakamalua said:


> Call the hotel directly to make your request.  We always request Tower 3 & have always gotten it.


Thanks so much! I will give that a try.


----------



## trompettecon

3darlings said:


> I am worried about this as well.  We are staying in 10 days and i am seriously considering switching.  We have stayed at RPR many times and have never had a problem.  But the reviews from the last couple of weeks at the well known hotel review site are really bad.  And it is not just one or two, it is all of them.  The last thing I want in COVID central are rooms not adequately cleaned!


I'm the opposite. I hope to get a clean room when I get there. However, do not come in my room after I've moved in.


----------



## PrincessJasmine88

Is the pool crowded during the daytime? we are going to HHN and will probably chill at the pool in late morning, early afternoon, but my husband is worried about crowds at the pool


----------



## ICan'tWait

Does anyone know what kind of pillows the rooms have? We just came back from a lovely stay and I really want to get those pillows for home. Even DH commented that the pillows were great.


----------



## mamapenguin

Are the beds like Sapphire? I really like their beds and pillows.


----------



## tony67

So - I was looking at them menu for Bula bar and noticed they have a 45oz souvenir cup.

That seems a bit larger (3x) than the ones Ive seen in the past.

Do they offer a discount with refills and has anyone seen thing thing?
I know they offer(ed) the 15 oz with a refills discount at$5 in the past.


----------



## bookbunny

Anyone know if they allow Owner Lockers or Amazon deliver?


----------



## CarolynFH

bookbunny said:


> Anyone know if they allow Owner Lockers or Amazon deliver?


RP is not on the list of hotels that OL delivers to, but there is a phone number at the top of the drop down for you to “call and discuss.” I don’t know about Amazon deliveries to RP.


----------



## rs1228

Any recent Club Lounge offerings update?  Last time we were Club Level at RP was pre-pandemic.

Getting super excited for our upcoming stay.
Our first HHN!


----------



## schumigirl

ICan'tWait said:


> Does anyone know what kind of pillows the rooms have? We just came back from a lovely stay and I really want to get those pillows for home. Even DH commented that the pillows were great.



The beds I know are Stearns and Foster, however I have no clue if the pillows are from them too.  




mamapenguin said:


> Are the beds like Sapphire? I really like their beds and pillows.



I find the beds to be the same in both hotels, very, very comfortable.


----------



## schumigirl

rs1228 said:


> Any recent Club Lounge offerings update?  Last time we were Club Level at RP was pre-pandemic.
> 
> Getting super excited for our upcoming stay.
> Our first HHN!



The latest offerings are posted some pages back, if you have a look you`ll come across them.

Enjoy your stay and enjoy HHN!!! Although I`m sure you will......


----------



## Elle :)

Are the hospitality suites located in all 3 towers? We have a hospitality suite with a standard king room (not club level). I’m hoping for tower 1 or 3 based on what I’ve been reading here.


----------



## schumigirl

Elle :) said:


> Are the hospitality suites located in all 3 towers? We have a hospitality suite with a standard king room (not club level). I’m hoping for tower 1 or 3 based on what I’ve been reading here.



They are in T3.


----------



## mydisneykids

bookbunny said:


> Anyone know if they allow Owner Lockers or Amazon deliver?



I actually emailed Owner's Locker regarding a Universal delivery and unfortunately was told they are not permitted to deliver there.  I was given an Orlando address to pick it up at if we had a car.


----------



## mrsclark

We are planning a large family trip for June 2022 (hoping that COVID is not raging at that time) - what is the best guess on whether the CL will be back to pre-pandemic normal by that time? (Or maybe it already is and I just am not aware) We are trying to decide if CL is worth it for the group of 12 people ranging in age from 17 months (at the time of the trip) to 73 years old.

Also - has anyone recently requested a crib there and what did you think of it?  Trying to decide if I need to rent one (or two) from an outside rental company...


----------



## damo

mrsclark said:


> We are planning a large family trip for June 2022 (hoping that COVID is not raging at that time) - what is the best guess on whether the CL will be back to pre-pandemic normal by that time? (Or maybe it already is and I just am not aware) We are trying to decide if CL is worth it for the group of 12 people ranging in age from 17 months (at the time of the trip) to 73 years old.
> 
> Also - has anyone recently requested a crib there and what did you think of it?  Trying to decide if I need to rent one (or two) from an outside rental company...



For the crib...it is a folding  crib.  I think it was a little bit smaller than a normal size but perfectly fine.  If you do a google search for Portofino Bay Hotel folding crib, some pictures come up from Trip Advisor.


----------



## Amunet

schumigirl said:


> The latest offerings are posted some pages back, if you have a look you`ll come across them.
> 
> Enjoy your stay and enjoy HHN!!! Although I`m sure you will......


How many pages back? I'm looking and I don't see any info from July-August. I'm also interested in what Club is like post-pandemic.


----------



## schumigirl

Amunet said:


> How many pages back? I'm looking and I don't see any info from July-August. I'm also interested in what Club is like post-pandemic.



Page 186.

That info is the most up to date.


----------



## trompettecon

schumigirl said:


> They are in T3.


Hello. What about the Sapphire Suites. For both Hospitality and Sapphire Suites, can someone have a single room on the same floor?Ty


----------



## mamapenguin

trompettecon said:


> Hello. What about the Sapphire Suites. For both Hospitality and Sapphire Suites, can someone have a single room on the same floor?Ty


I think so. We were on floor 6, guest house 2 in a 2 queen standard and there was a suite directly across the hall, double doors opened to a dining room table ( housekeeping had the doors open once when we were leaving). It looked like the Sapphire suite floor plan pictures that I’ve seen online. Our room was 2633, we had a view of Dudley Do Right, The Jurassic Park ride building and the Hulk launch tunnel.


----------



## schumigirl

trompettecon said:


> Hello. What about the Sapphire Suites. For both Hospitality and Sapphire Suites, can someone have a single room on the same floor?Ty



Just checking you do know they are in Sapphire Falls and not RP…….sorry if that seems silly but this is the RP thread

Yes, there are only a certain number of Sapphire Suites and even fewer Hospitality Suites and when we have stayed in both there are regular rooms around them and both types of suites had adjoining regular rooms too.


----------



## sheila14

No one from RP club level has called me yet and I check in soon??


----------



## schumigirl

sheila14 said:


> No one from RP club level has called me yet and I check in soon??



No one will call you. 

You do get a welcome email, usually around a week or so before you arrive, sometimes only a day or so. 

If there`s anything you need to discuss with them, call them directly, otherwise just turn up and enjoy.


----------



## sheila14

Ok I have not received an email either and I check in on Monday thank you


----------



## trompettecon

mrsclark said:


> We are planning a large family trip for June 2022 (hoping that COVID is not raging at that time) - what is the best guess on whether the CL will be back to pre-pandemic normal by that time? (Or maybe it already is and I just am not aware) We are trying to decide if CL is worth it for the group of 12 people ranging in age from 17 months (at the time of the trip) to 73 years old.
> 
> Also - has anyone recently requested a crib there and what did you think of it?  Trying to decide if I need to rent one (or two) from an outside rental company...


Honestly I do not think it's worth it right now. From what


schumigirl said:


> Just checking you do know they are in Sapphire Falls and not RP…….sorry if that seems silly but this is the RP thread
> 
> Yes, there are only a certain number of Sapphire Suites and even fewer Hospitality Suites and when we have stayed in both there are regular rooms around them and both types of suites had adjoining regular rooms too.


Thanks schumigirl. I realised I posted a question in the wrong forum right after I sent it. But everyone has been great and answered anyways! Ty for the info!


----------



## bravestmerida

If helpful to anyone, we stayed at Royal Pacific Club Level last Friday to Tuesday.  Here were the food offerings cut and pasted from earlier page, but edited:

Breakfast served 7-10am - hot coffee (no decaf at breakfast) and hot water with a variety of teas and hot chocolate mix, cereal (always different, Kelloggs brand - Special K, muesli, Rice Krispies, Mini Wheats), Quaker oatmeal cups (maple/sugar and apple cinnamon), milk cartons, juice bottles (orange and cranberry), yogurt (Oikos - vanilla and strawberry, Chobani vanilla on request), a variety of donuts (glazed SO good), some kind of pastry that rotated between small chocolate croissants and minimuffins, cut fruit (watermelon, pineapple, melon in separate bowls), bananas some days, oranges one day, wrapped apples everyday (green and Red Delicious), hard boiled eggs (in shell), ham/salami/cheese (I think it was Monterey Jack or Provolone), bagels (cinnamon raisin, everything and plain), white/wheat bread, and they had small packs of butter, strawberry jam, creamy peanut butter and cream cheese.  Coffee cups are all small size disposable, canned soft drinks (Sprite, Coca Cola and Diet Coke) and Nestle bottled water were available all day.

The donuts served at breakfast are the same specialty donuts served throughout the parks (ex. Oreo donut).

Afternoon snacks served 12-3pm - kettle potato chips, Boom Chicka Pop, veggie straws, Nature Valley honey/oat granola bars and a chocolate chunk version, wrapped apples (green and red), packaged shortbread cookies.  Decaf and regular coffee were available along with hot water and the soft drinks/bottled water mentioned above.

Evening Relaxation served 5-7pm - every night they had a variety of crackers (I think Kelloggs brand), chunks of cheddar, pepper jack, Monterey Jack or provolone, veggie crudite (peppers, carrots, celery, radishes, black/green olives, broccoli) with some kind of dip/dressing and there was always a salad (once antipasto with veggies, salami, peppercini, cheese, twice a "regular" salad, and once a coleslaw with raisins and possibly almonds), hot options were penne with meatballs in marinara with parm on the side, mac and cheese with chicken tenders and twice chicken empanadas.  The night we left was penne with meatballs again.

Beer included Fat Tire, Stella, VooDoo Ranger IPA and 2 or 3 "normal" offerings (like Coors or Michelob); wines were 2 red (Cab Sauv and prob a Merlot) and 2 white (Moscato and Chardonnay).

Something Sweet served 8-9pm - same beverages as all day, always cookies but every night was different (Peanut Butter, Oatmeal Raisin, M&M, Sugar, White Chocolate Chunk, Chocolate Chip and some Chocolate Cookie with white chocolate - M&M was the best), also 2 additional desserts that included a lemon cupcake, tiramisu, Oreo cheesecake, regular cheesecake, mud pie (it was chocolate mousse), mini apple tartlets (like a cookie cup).

My husband insisted I mention there was no cold coffee ever (hah) and bottled San Pellegrino on request at the desk.

Club level was sold out while we were there, but it was always very clean and never felt too crowded in the lounge.  We also ate early and tended to sit in the far corners away from the people coming in and out.  Several people came in and grabbed food to take to their rooms so if that's your preference, no worries.

There were hand sanitizer stations at the entrance and in 2 or 3 spots inside.  People rarely wore masks other than the staff, which bothered me because an older man was openly coughing next to the uncovered food one evening and another night a teenager was sneezing next to the food.  I also felt bad because a child was asked to put shoes on once, but another time at the dinner hour two adult males were walking around without shirts and eating/drinking.

Staff were awesome and so attentive.  They were friendly, polite and I enjoyed talking with them.


----------



## schumigirl

bravestmerida said:


> If helpful to anyone, we stayed at Royal Pacific Club Level last Friday to Tuesday.  Here were the food offerings cut and pasted from earlier page, but edited:
> 
> Breakfast served 7-10am - hot coffee (no decaf at breakfast) and hot water with a variety of teas and hot chocolate mix, cereal (always different, Kelloggs brand - Special K, muesli, Rice Krispies, Mini Wheats), Quaker oatmeal cups (maple/sugar and apple cinnamon), milk cartons, juice bottles (orange and cranberry), yogurt (Oikos - vanilla and strawberry, Chobani vanilla on request), a variety of donuts (glazed SO good), some kind of pastry that rotated between small chocolate croissants and minimuffins, cut fruit (watermelon, pineapple, melon in separate bowls), bananas some days, oranges one day, wrapped apples everyday (green and Red Delicious), hard boiled eggs (in shell), ham/salami/cheese (I think it was Monterey Jack or Provolone), bagels (cinnamon raisin, everything and plain), white/wheat bread, and they had small packs of butter, strawberry jam, creamy peanut butter and cream cheese.  Coffee cups are all small size disposable, canned soft drinks (Sprite, Coca Cola and Diet Coke) and Nestle bottled water were available all day.
> 
> The donuts served at breakfast are the same specialty donuts served throughout the parks (ex. Oreo donut).
> 
> Afternoon snacks served 12-3pm - kettle potato chips, Boom Chicka Pop, veggie straws, Nature Valley honey/oat granola bars and a chocolate chunk version, wrapped apples (green and red), packaged shortbread cookies.  Decaf and regular coffee were available along with hot water and the soft drinks/bottled water mentioned above.
> 
> Evening Relaxation served 5-7pm - every night they had a variety of crackers (I think Kelloggs brand), chunks of cheddar, pepper jack, Monterey Jack or provolone, veggie crudite (peppers, carrots, celery, radishes, black/green olives, broccoli) with some kind of dip/dressing and there was always a salad (once antipasto with veggies, salami, peppercini, cheese, twice a "regular" salad, and once a coleslaw with raisins and possibly almonds), hot options were penne with meatballs in marinara with parm on the side, mac and cheese with chicken tenders and twice chicken empanadas.  The night we left was penne with meatballs again.
> 
> Beer included Fat Tire, Stella, VooDoo Ranger IPA and 2 or 3 "normal" offerings (like Coors or Michelob); wines were 2 red (Cab Sauv and prob a Merlot) and 2 white (Moscato and Chardonnay).
> 
> Something Sweet served 8-9pm - same beverages as all day, always cookies but every night was different (Peanut Butter, Oatmeal Raisin, M&M, Sugar, White Chocolate Chunk, Chocolate Chip and some Chocolate Cookie with white chocolate - M&M was the best), also 2 additional desserts that included a lemon cupcake, tiramisu, Oreo cheesecake, regular cheesecake, mud pie (it was chocolate mousse), mini apple tartlets (like a cookie cup).
> 
> My husband insisted I mention there was no cold coffee ever (hah) and bottled San Pellegrino on request at the desk.
> 
> Club level was sold out while we were there, but it was always very clean and never felt too crowded in the lounge.  We also ate early and tended to sit in the far corners away from the people coming in and out.  Several people came in and grabbed food to take to their rooms so if that's your preference, no worries.
> 
> There were hand sanitizer stations at the entrance and in 2 or 3 spots inside.  People rarely wore masks other than the staff, which bothered me because an older man was openly coughing next to the uncovered food one evening and another night a teenager was sneezing next to the food.  I also felt bad because a child was asked to put shoes on once, but another time at the dinner hour two adult males were walking around without shirts and eating/drinking.
> 
> Staff were awesome and so attentive.  They were friendly, polite and I enjoyed talking with them.



Thank you for the detailed reply.......very much appreciated.


----------



## 03GirlsMom

bravestmerida said:


> If helpful to anyone, we stayed at Royal Pacific Club Level last Friday to Tuesday.  Here were the food offerings cut and pasted from earlier page, but edited:
> 
> Breakfast served 7-10am - hot coffee (no decaf at breakfast) and hot water with a variety of teas and hot chocolate mix, cereal (always different, Kelloggs brand - Special K, muesli, Rice Krispies, Mini Wheats), Quaker oatmeal cups (maple/sugar and apple cinnamon), milk cartons, juice bottles (orange and cranberry), yogurt (Oikos - vanilla and strawberry, Chobani vanilla on request), a variety of donuts (glazed SO good), some kind of pastry that rotated between small chocolate croissants and minimuffins, cut fruit (watermelon, pineapple, melon in separate bowls), bananas some days, oranges one day, wrapped apples everyday (green and Red Delicious), hard boiled eggs (in shell), ham/salami/cheese (I think it was Monterey Jack or Provolone), bagels (cinnamon raisin, everything and plain), white/wheat bread, and they had small packs of butter, strawberry jam, creamy peanut butter and cream cheese.  Coffee cups are all small size disposable, canned soft drinks (Sprite, Coca Cola and Diet Coke) and Nestle bottled water were available all day.
> 
> The donuts served at breakfast are the same specialty donuts served throughout the parks (ex. Oreo donut).
> 
> Afternoon snacks served 12-3pm - kettle potato chips, Boom Chicka Pop, veggie straws, Nature Valley honey/oat granola bars and a chocolate chunk version, wrapped apples (green and red), packaged shortbread cookies.  Decaf and regular coffee were available along with hot water and the soft drinks/bottled water mentioned above.
> 
> Evening Relaxation served 5-7pm - every night they had a variety of crackers (I think Kelloggs brand), chunks of cheddar, pepper jack, Monterey Jack or provolone, veggie crudite (peppers, carrots, celery, radishes, black/green olives, broccoli) with some kind of dip/dressing and there was always a salad (once antipasto with veggies, salami, peppercini, cheese, twice a "regular" salad, and once a coleslaw with raisins and possibly almonds), hot options were penne with meatballs in marinara with parm on the side, mac and cheese with chicken tenders and twice chicken empanadas.  The night we left was penne with meatballs again.
> 
> Beer included Fat Tire, Stella, VooDoo Ranger IPA and 2 or 3 "normal" offerings (like Coors or Michelob); wines were 2 red (Cab Sauv and prob a Merlot) and 2 white (Moscato and Chardonnay).
> 
> Something Sweet served 8-9pm - same beverages as all day, always cookies but every night was different (Peanut Butter, Oatmeal Raisin, M&M, Sugar, White Chocolate Chunk, Chocolate Chip and some Chocolate Cookie with white chocolate - M&M was the best), also 2 additional desserts that included a lemon cupcake, tiramisu, Oreo cheesecake, regular cheesecake, mud pie (it was chocolate mousse), mini apple tartlets (like a cookie cup).
> 
> My husband insisted I mention there was no cold coffee ever (hah) and bottled San Pellegrino on request at the desk.
> 
> Club level was sold out while we were there, but it was always very clean and never felt too crowded in the lounge.  We also ate early and tended to sit in the far corners away from the people coming in and out.  Several people came in and grabbed food to take to their rooms so if that's your preference, no worries.
> 
> There were hand sanitizer stations at the entrance and in 2 or 3 spots inside.  People rarely wore masks other than the staff, which bothered me because an older man was openly coughing next to the uncovered food one evening and another night a teenager was sneezing next to the food.  I also felt bad because a child was asked to put shoes on once, but another time at the dinner hour two adult males were walking around without shirts and eating/drinking.
> 
> Staff were awesome and so attentive.  They were friendly, polite and I enjoyed talking with them.


Thank you for this! It seems as if they have made some additions to the menu since I was last there in April - very welcome news!

Only 40 more days until check-in


----------



## Amunet

bravestmerida said:


> If helpful to anyone, we stayed at Royal Pacific Club Level last Friday to Tuesday.  Here were the food offerings cut and pasted from earlier page, but edited:
> 
> Breakfast served 7-10am - hot coffee (no decaf at breakfast) and hot water with a variety of teas and hot chocolate mix, cereal (always different, Kelloggs brand - Special K, muesli, Rice Krispies, Mini Wheats), Quaker oatmeal cups (maple/sugar and apple cinnamon), milk cartons, juice bottles (orange and cranberry), yogurt (Oikos - vanilla and strawberry, Chobani vanilla on request), a variety of donuts (glazed SO good), some kind of pastry that rotated between small chocolate croissants and minimuffins, cut fruit (watermelon, pineapple, melon in separate bowls), bananas some days, oranges one day, wrapped apples everyday (green and Red Delicious), hard boiled eggs (in shell), ham/salami/cheese (I think it was Monterey Jack or Provolone), bagels (cinnamon raisin, everything and plain), white/wheat bread, and they had small packs of butter, strawberry jam, creamy peanut butter and cream cheese.  Coffee cups are all small size disposable, canned soft drinks (Sprite, Coca Cola and Diet Coke) and Nestle bottled water were available all day.
> 
> The donuts served at breakfast are the same specialty donuts served throughout the parks (ex. Oreo donut).
> 
> Afternoon snacks served 12-3pm - kettle potato chips, Boom Chicka Pop, veggie straws, Nature Valley honey/oat granola bars and a chocolate chunk version, wrapped apples (green and red), packaged shortbread cookies.  Decaf and regular coffee were available along with hot water and the soft drinks/bottled water mentioned above.
> 
> Evening Relaxation served 5-7pm - every night they had a variety of crackers (I think Kelloggs brand), chunks of cheddar, pepper jack, Monterey Jack or provolone, veggie crudite (peppers, carrots, celery, radishes, black/green olives, broccoli) with some kind of dip/dressing and there was always a salad (once antipasto with veggies, salami, peppercini, cheese, twice a "regular" salad, and once a coleslaw with raisins and possibly almonds), hot options were penne with meatballs in marinara with parm on the side, mac and cheese with chicken tenders and twice chicken empanadas.  The night we left was penne with meatballs again.
> 
> Beer included Fat Tire, Stella, VooDoo Ranger IPA and 2 or 3 "normal" offerings (like Coors or Michelob); wines were 2 red (Cab Sauv and prob a Merlot) and 2 white (Moscato and Chardonnay).
> 
> Something Sweet served 8-9pm - same beverages as all day, always cookies but every night was different (Peanut Butter, Oatmeal Raisin, M&M, Sugar, White Chocolate Chunk, Chocolate Chip and some Chocolate Cookie with white chocolate - M&M was the best), also 2 additional desserts that included a lemon cupcake, tiramisu, Oreo cheesecake, regular cheesecake, mud pie (it was chocolate mousse), mini apple tartlets (like a cookie cup).
> 
> My husband insisted I mention there was no cold coffee ever (hah) and bottled San Pellegrino on request at the desk.
> 
> Club level was sold out while we were there, but it was always very clean and never felt too crowded in the lounge.  We also ate early and tended to sit in the far corners away from the people coming in and out.  Several people came in and grabbed food to take to their rooms so if that's your preference, no worries.
> 
> There were hand sanitizer stations at the entrance and in 2 or 3 spots inside.  People rarely wore masks other than the staff, which bothered me because an older man was openly coughing next to the uncovered food one evening and another night a teenager was sneezing next to the food.  I also felt bad because a child was asked to put shoes on once, but another time at the dinner hour two adult males were walking around without shirts and eating/drinking.
> 
> Staff were awesome and so attentive.  They were friendly, polite and I enjoyed talking with them.


Yes, thank you very much for the details! This has really helped me decide if club is worth it for us.
Side question: are there toasters available in the morning for the bread and such?


----------



## schumigirl

Amunet said:


> Yes, thank you very much for the details! This has really helped me decide if club is worth it for us.
> Side question: are there toasters available in the morning for the bread and such?



Yes, they have toasters.


----------



## SCSabresfan

bravestmerida said:


> If helpful to anyone, we stayed at Royal Pacific Club Level last Friday to Tuesday.  Here were the food offerings cut and pasted from earlier page, but edited:
> 
> Breakfast served 7-10am - hot coffee (no decaf at breakfast) and hot water with a variety of teas and hot chocolate mix, cereal (always different, Kelloggs brand - Special K, muesli, Rice Krispies, Mini Wheats), Quaker oatmeal cups (maple/sugar and apple cinnamon), milk cartons, juice bottles (orange and cranberry), yogurt (Oikos - vanilla and strawberry, Chobani vanilla on request), a variety of donuts (glazed SO good), some kind of pastry that rotated between small chocolate croissants and minimuffins, cut fruit (watermelon, pineapple, melon in separate bowls), bananas some days, oranges one day, wrapped apples everyday (green and Red Delicious), hard boiled eggs (in shell), ham/salami/cheese (I think it was Monterey Jack or Provolone), bagels (cinnamon raisin, everything and plain), white/wheat bread, and they had small packs of butter, strawberry jam, creamy peanut butter and cream cheese.  Coffee cups are all small size disposable, canned soft drinks (Sprite, Coca Cola and Diet Coke) and Nestle bottled water were available all day.
> 
> The donuts served at breakfast are the same specialty donuts served throughout the parks (ex. Oreo donut).
> 
> Afternoon snacks served 12-3pm - kettle potato chips, Boom Chicka Pop, veggie straws, Nature Valley honey/oat granola bars and a chocolate chunk version, wrapped apples (green and red), packaged shortbread cookies.  Decaf and regular coffee were available along with hot water and the soft drinks/bottled water mentioned above.
> 
> Evening Relaxation served 5-7pm - every night they had a variety of crackers (I think Kelloggs brand), chunks of cheddar, pepper jack, Monterey Jack or provolone, veggie crudite (peppers, carrots, celery, radishes, black/green olives, broccoli) with some kind of dip/dressing and there was always a salad (once antipasto with veggies, salami, peppercini, cheese, twice a "regular" salad, and once a coleslaw with raisins and possibly almonds), hot options were penne with meatballs in marinara with parm on the side, mac and cheese with chicken tenders and twice chicken empanadas.  The night we left was penne with meatballs again.
> 
> Beer included Fat Tire, Stella, VooDoo Ranger IPA and 2 or 3 "normal" offerings (like Coors or Michelob); wines were 2 red (Cab Sauv and prob a Merlot) and 2 white (Moscato and Chardonnay).
> 
> Something Sweet served 8-9pm - same beverages as all day, always cookies but every night was different (Peanut Butter, Oatmeal Raisin, M&M, Sugar, White Chocolate Chunk, Chocolate Chip and some Chocolate Cookie with white chocolate - M&M was the best), also 2 additional desserts that included a lemon cupcake, tiramisu, Oreo cheesecake, regular cheesecake, mud pie (it was chocolate mousse), mini apple tartlets (like a cookie cup).
> 
> My husband insisted I mention there was no cold coffee ever (hah) and bottled San Pellegrino on request at the desk.
> 
> Club level was sold out while we were there, but it was always very clean and never felt too crowded in the lounge.  We also ate early and tended to sit in the far corners away from the people coming in and out.  Several people came in and grabbed food to take to their rooms so if that's your preference, no worries.
> 
> There were hand sanitizer stations at the entrance and in 2 or 3 spots inside.  People rarely wore masks other than the staff, which bothered me because an older man was openly coughing next to the uncovered food one evening and another night a teenager was sneezing next to the food.  I also felt bad because a child was asked to put shoes on once, but another time at the dinner hour two adult males were walking around without shirts and eating/drinking.
> 
> Staff were awesome and so attentive.  They were friendly, polite and I enjoyed talking with them.


I saw something about hot breakfast items (breakfast burrito, egg and cheese biscuits, etc.) available in the HRH club. Is there anything like this available in the RPR club level?


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

SCSabresfan said:


> I saw something about hot breakfast items (breakfast burrito, egg and cheese biscuits, etc.) available in the HRH club. Is there anything like this available in the RPR club level?



I don’t recall any of this at RPR or HRH, that is usually on offer at PB, HRH hot items are usually biscuits and gravy and oatmeal or something similar, if it is being offered at RPR it would be something recently added.


----------



## sheila14

DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> I don’t recall any of this at RPR or HRH, that is usually on offer at PB, HRH hot items are usually biscuits and gravy and oatmeal or something similar, if it is being offered at RPR it would be something recently added.


Here now and no hot items for breakfast


----------



## schumigirl

SCSabresfan said:


> I saw something about hot breakfast items (breakfast burrito, egg and cheese biscuits, etc.) available in the HRH club. Is there anything like this available in the RPR club level?





The only time RP Club Level had a hot option was when the Club Lounge was relocated for the refurb. 

When they moved back upstairs they discontinued the options. Always been cold offerings apart from oatmeal.


----------



## SCSabresfan

What about the cinnamon rolls? They had them when we were there in December 2019 (pre-COVID) and I remember them being delicious!


----------



## sheila14

SCSabresfan said:


> What about the cinnamon rolls? They had them when we were there in December 2019 (pre-COVID) and I remember them being delicious!


I have not seen them and I have been here since Monday.


----------



## Skywalker3

Hi, our Universal trip is fast approaching, should be checking in about 3 wks from now. First night, we'll be at Adventura, just to get there and get settled into Universal/IoA, but next day, bright and early, checking into RPH. We've not stayed at RPH since 2016 (last trip in 2018 was HRH,) and want to double check a few things. 

Are there still Keurig coffee makers at RPH (this is VERY important, I actually bring my travel Keurig and coffee on DVC trips, or anywhere we're staying several days if its n/a in room,) ????

We're just in a standard 2 queen room. What kind of storage for luggage should we expect. we do not travel  light, usually 2 large hardback Star Wars suitcases, but thinking we wont' need both this time, or maybe those will be too large/bulky to store, so we should use more collapsible, or smaller suitcase. where do you store luggage? 

Any on site laundry? doubtful we'll use it, but just wondering

Just saw in post 1 that we can rent a microwave? never knew this. Is that still possible? and can it be done for like just one night of the stay??

Any other big changes there we should know??? Thanks in advance.


----------



## schumigirl

Skywalker3 said:


> Hi, our Universal trip is fast approaching, should be checking in about 3 wks from now. First night, we'll be at Adventura, just to get there and get settled into Universal/IoA, but next day, bright and early, checking into RPH. We've not stayed at RPH since 2016 (last trip in 2018 was HRH,) and want to double check a few things.
> 
> Are there still Keurig coffee makers at RPH (this is VERY important, I actually bring my travel Keurig and coffee on DVC trips, or anywhere we're staying several days if its n/a in room,) ????
> 
> We're just in a standard 2 queen room. What kind of storage for luggage should we expect. we do not travel  light, usually 2 large hardback Star Wars suitcases, but thinking we wont' need both this time, or maybe those will be too large/bulky to store, so we should use more collapsible, or smaller suitcase. where do you store luggage?
> 
> Any on site laundry? doubtful we'll use it, but just wondering
> 
> Just saw in post 1 that we can rent a microwave? never knew this. Is that still possible? and can it be done for like just one night of the stay??
> 
> Any other big changes there we should know??? Thanks in advance.



There is a laundry room in every tower, locations are in the first post in this thread, and yes you can still rent a microwave for one night, cost again is in the first posts. 

We always have 2 huge suitcases and 2 smaller hand luggage bags, it`s been a long time since we were in a regular room but we did put the cases close to the door as there was space there and some space in the closet. If there were 3 of us we still had room and weren`t tripping over suitcases. 

There is a new quick service place in the lobby, Tuk Tuk, again loads of info in the first posts about the hotel. The lobby has had a beautiful revamp since you were there too. 

We never use the coffee maker and I believe it used to be Keurig, but the Loews site shows Cuisinart single coffee pod brewer as an amenity. Being honest I haven`t paid attention to which coffee maker they use.


----------



## Skywalker3

schumigirl said:


> There is a laundry room in every tower, locations are in the first post in this thread, and yes you can still rent a microwave for one night, cost again is in the first posts.
> 
> We always have 2 huge suitcases and 2 smaller hand luggage bags, it`s been a long time since we were in a regular room but we did put the cases close to the door as there was space there and some space in the closet. If there were 3 of us we still had room and weren`t tripping over suitcases.
> 
> There is a new quick service place in the lobby, Tuk Tuk, again loads of info in the first posts about the hotel. The lobby has had a beautiful revamp since you were there too.
> 
> We never use the coffee maker and I believe it used to be Keurig, but the Loews site shows Cuisinart single coffee pod brewer as an amenity. Being honest I haven`t paid attention to which coffee maker they use.



Thank you so much!! will look over first post. I'll plan to not bring keurig, but bring lots of my own pods. (I have an assortment of travel coffee packs, pods, filters, etc, for various types of setups, just don't want to overpack,) So good to know of the microwave option, just in case.  
and thanks for the luggage info. I should've mentioned we also usually have 2 smaller bags for kids, 2 backpacks, and often 1 box of foodstuff, and at least a case of water....but just realizing we can keep some things in the van if need be, but still may not 1 of the larger suitcases.
So very excited for the trip! thanks again!


----------



## Baldy

Skywalker3 said:


> Hi, our Universal trip is fast approaching, should be checking in about 3 wks from now. First night, we'll be at Adventura, just to get there and get settled into Universal/IoA, but next day, bright and early, checking into RPH. We've not stayed at RPH since 2016 (last trip in 2018 was HRH,) and want to double check a few things.
> 
> Are there still Keurig coffee makers at RPH (this is VERY important, I actually bring my travel Keurig and coffee on DVC trips, or anywhere we're staying several days if its n/a in room,) ????
> 
> We're just in a standard 2 queen room. What kind of storage for luggage should we expect. we do not travel  light, usually 2 large hardback Star Wars suitcases, but thinking we wont' need both this time, or maybe those will be too large/bulky to store, so we should use more collapsible, or smaller suitcase. where do you store luggage?
> 
> Any on site laundry? doubtful we'll use it, but just wondering
> 
> Just saw in post 1 that we can rent a microwave? never knew this. Is that still possible? and can it be done for like just one night of the stay??
> 
> Any other big changes there we should know??? Thanks in advance.


This what what we had in our room 2 weeks ago (standard 2 queen).


----------



## mamapenguin

Baldy said:


> This what what we had in our room 2 weeks ago (standard 2 queen). View attachment 606150


Thank you for that, I was not expecting the Keurig to be hidden. I need my coffee!


----------



## macraven

Baldy said:


> This what what we had in our room 2 weeks ago (standard 2 queen). View attachment 606150


It’s been there at RP for years 
I like it that way so you still can have your counter top space


----------



## wdwrule

I checked post #1 and saw the boat dock is near tower 3.  Is the walking path to the parks also nearest to tower 3?


----------



## Baldy

wdwrule said:


> I checked post #1 and saw the boat dock is near tower 3.  Is the walking path to the parks also nearest to tower 3?


The walking path is closest to tower 1


----------



## wdwrule

Baldy said:


> The walking path is closest to tower 1


Thank you!


----------



## macraven

The walk from tower 1 is about a few minutes more than walking from tower 3 to the boat dock


----------



## wdwrule

Sounds great thanks!  Just trying to get my bearings. Thrilled to be staying here soon for the first time!


----------



## macraven

I hope you enjoy the hotel


----------



## CAPSLOCK

I just noticed that the Wok Experience is back at Islands Dining Room:

_Available Friday and Saturday, from 6pm - 9pm only. Adult $26.99 | Child (ages 3 - 9) $13.99._

*The Wok Experience*
All-you-care-to-eat. Create your own Pan-Asian stir-fry bowl with choice of the below. Your Wok Experience also includes our soup and salad bar.

PROTEIN
Beef, chicken, shrimp or tofu.

STARCH
Rice noodles, jasmine rice or lo mein noodles.

VEGETABLES
Variety of assorted vegetables.

AND MORE
Thai red curry, teriyaki, sweet and sour sauce.


----------



## schumigirl

CAPSLOCK said:


> I just noticed that the Wok Experience is back at Islands Dining Room:
> 
> _Available Friday and Saturday, from 6pm - 9pm only. Adult $26.99 | Child (ages 3 - 9) $13.99._
> 
> *The Wok Experience*
> All-you-care-to-eat. Create your own Pan-Asian stir-fry bowl with choice of the below. Your Wok Experience also includes our soup and salad bar.
> 
> PROTEIN
> Beef, chicken, shrimp or tofu.
> 
> STARCH
> Rice noodles, jasmine rice or lo mein noodles.
> 
> VEGETABLES
> Variety of assorted vegetables.
> 
> AND MORE
> Thai red curry, teriyaki, sweet and sour sauce.



Thank you!!! 

This is good news, the Wok Experience is one of our favourites, I`m sure many will be glad to see it has returned......


----------



## CAPSLOCK

schumigirl said:


> This is good news, the Wok Experience is one of our favourites, I`m sure many will be glad to see it has returned......


I'm excited to try it. It was closed on my last visit (Covid).


----------



## macraven

CAPSLOCK said:


> I just noticed that the Wok Experience is back at Islands Dining Room:
> 
> _Available Friday and Saturday, from 6pm - 9pm only. Adult $26.99 | Child (ages 3 - 9) $13.99._
> 
> *The Wok Experience*
> All-you-care-to-eat. Create your own Pan-Asian stir-fry bowl with choice of the below. Your Wok Experience also includes our soup and salad bar.
> 
> PROTEIN
> Beef, chicken, shrimp or tofu.
> 
> STARCH
> Rice noodles, jasmine rice or lo mein noodles.
> 
> VEGETABLES
> Variety of assorted vegetables.
> 
> AND MORE
> Thai red curry, teriyaki, sweet and sour sauce.


I booked it a week back
It’s a sweet deal


----------



## Amunet

macraven said:


> I booked it a week back
> It’s a sweet deal


Is the Wok Experience something that needs reservations to dine?


----------



## bookbunny

I need some honest advise. We plan to stay at the Royal Pacific but the am wondering if I should get the Annual Pass or just stick with the package vacation. We plan to stay for 7nights/8 days and visit again in Sept.


----------



## patster734

bookbunny said:


> I need some honest advise. We plan to stay at the Royal Pacific but the am wondering if I should get the Annual Pass or just stick with the package vacation. We plan to stay for 7nights/8 days and visit again in Sept.



Are you thinking on the 2 park or 3 park AP?  With 2 trips either scheduled or planned within a year of each other,  I’d go with the Preferred AP.  Not only might you grab an AP rate for your hotel, but you get discounts on food and merchandise at most places throughout the parks, Citywalk, and the hotels.  DW and I have the 2 Park Preferred AP which we’ve had since 2015.  We’ll continue to renew as long as prices remain reasonable.


----------



## bookbunny

patster734 said:


> Are you thinking on the 2 park or 3 park AP?  With 2 trips either scheduled or planned within a year of each other,  I’d go with the Preferred AP.  Not only might you grab an AP rate for your hotel, but you get discounts on food and merchandise at most places throughout the parks, Citywalk, and the hotels.  DW and I have the 2 Park Preferred AP which we’ve had since 2015.  We’ll continue to renew as long as prices remain reasonable.


3 parks actually. I did the calculations and the discount (package) they were giving for the hotel we will be staying at in Feb would be close to the same for just the one stay. Since I plan to make a trip over to Universal in Sept when we are at Disney, I figured we could hop over to Universal a few times.


----------



## Magical2017

bookbunny said:


> 3 parks actually. I did the calculations and the discount (package) they were giving for the hotel we will be staying at in Feb would be close to the same for just the one stay. Since I plan to make a trip over to Universal in Sept when we are at Disney, I figured we could hop over to Universal a few times.


We purchased one annual pass because we expected to only go once. It was well worth it for the discount on the premiere resort with the included unlimited express passes. We liked it so much we are planning a second trip now and upgraded the entire family. We just got the seasonal passes because the blackout dates were not when we would travel anyway.


----------



## bookbunny

Magical2017 said:


> We purchased one annual pass because we expected to only go once. It was well worth it for the discount on the premiere resort with the included unlimited express passes. We liked it so much we are planning a second trip now and upgraded the entire family. We just got the seasonal passes because the blackout dates were not when we would travel anyway.


I have tickets for Universal that I have not used and plan to upgrade them to Annual Passes. Do I just go to the gate ticket booth and do that?


----------



## AaronRif

bookbunny said:


> I have tickets for Universal that I have not used and plan to upgrade them to Annual Passes. Do I just go to the gate ticket booth and do that?



You can do it at the ticket booths, any guest service locations in either park or even the vacation centers at the hotels can upgrade you too.


----------



## hellonwheelz84

I am sooo excited because I changed from Aventura to Royal Pacific after doing a BUNCH of research on Youtube!! This resort is like Universal's version of the Polynesian and it's soooo much more affordable!  We were going to do a split stay and do CR but the rates were outrageous in my opinion and we couldn't justify the price. plus, it will be nice I think doing 4 nights in the same hotel.

We stayed at Hard rock Hotel previously and our room smelled STRONGLY of pet urine. I really don't want this to happen again and I know the Royal Pacific is a pet friendly hotel. I spoke with a representative and she said those rooms are on the first floor of one particular tower, does anyone know which tower this? Most of the disabled rooms are on the first floor. 

I have heard that the pretzel's at Jake's Bar are incredible! Can we pick up food at the bar and bring it back to the room? I think I want to do that the night we have Boo Bash because its going to be a long night and I just want to chill in my room and not spend too much time in my wheelchair.

We have a standard room booked because I wanted water view but the rooms with the roll in showers are all in the standard category. The representative I spoke with said she was going to request a room with a view for me since that's initially what I wanted. are there some standard rooms with nice views? What are the views typically of?

Can you see the fireworks from this resort?

Thanks!


----------



## patster734

hellonwheelz84 said:


> I am sooo excited because I changed from Aventura to Royal Pacific after doing a BUNCH of research on Youtube!! This resort is like Universal's version of the Polynesian and it's soooo much more affordable!  We were going to do a split stay and do CR but the rates were outrageous in my opinion and we couldn't justify the price. plus, it will be nice I think doing 4 nights in the same hotel.
> 
> We stayed at Hard rock Hotel previously and our room smelled STRONGLY of pet urine. I really don't want this to happen again and I know the Royal Pacific is a pet friendly hotel. I spoke with a representative and she said those rooms are on the first floor of one particular tower, does anyone know which tower this? Most of the disabled rooms are on the first floor.
> 
> I have heard that the pretzel's at Jake's Bar are incredible! Can we pick up food at the bar and bring it back to the room? I think I want to do that the night we have Boo Bash because its going to be a long night and I just want to chill in my room and not spend too much time in my wheelchair.
> 
> We have a standard room booked because I wanted water view but the rooms with the roll in showers are all in the standard category. The representative I spoke with said she was going to request a room with a view for me since that's initially what I wanted. are there some standard rooms with nice views? What are the views typically of?
> 
> Can you see the fireworks from this resort?
> 
> Thanks!



The pet rooms are in tower two.  Request either tower 1 or 3 to avoid the chance of getting a pet room.

I’ve stayed at the Polynesian twice and the Royal Pacific multiple times.  The only similarities between the two are that they are South Pacific themed and host a luau (currently suspended due to Covid).  But big difference in layout as the Polynesian is truly a village of multiple long houses spread out on the property while Royal Pacific is three separate towers connected together by the lobby (check-in desk, Orchard Lounge, Tuk Tuk Market, and small gift shop on the third floor;  Islands Dining and Jake’s American Bar on the first floor).

As for Jake’s, I’ve never tried the pretzel, but really like their chicken wings (Jake’s Wings) which are must on every RP stay.  I wouldn’t see a problem with ordering food to take back to your room.

As for fireworks viewing, I’ve never watched fireworks from RP.  The closest theme park is IOA which doesn’t have any fireworks show, and I believe the occasional Hogwarts Castle show faces away from RP.  I’ve heard that Universal Orlando is considered to be in a residential area which limits their ability to use fireworks.  I’m curious on if this limitation will apply to Epic Universe when it opens in a few years.


----------



## bookbunny

We 


patster734 said:


> The pet rooms are in tower two.  Request either tower 1 or 3 to avoid the chance of getting a pet room.
> 
> I’ve stayed at the Polynesian twice and the Royal Pacific multiple times.  The only similarities between the two are that they are South Pacific themed and host a luau (currently suspended due to Covid).  But big difference in layout as the Polynesian is truly a village of multiple long houses spread out on the property while Royal Pacific is three separate towers connected together by the lobby (check-in desk, Orchard Lounge, Tuk Tuk Market, and small gift shop on the third floor;  Islands Dining and Jake’s American Bar on the first floor).
> 
> As for Jake’s, I’ve never tried the pretzel, but really like their chicken wings (Jake’s Wings) which are must on every RP stay.  I wouldn’t see a problem with ordering food to take back to your room.
> 
> As for fireworks viewing, I’ve never watched fireworks from RP.  The closest theme park is IOA which doesn’t have any fireworks show, and I believe the occasional Hogwarts Castle show faces away from RP.  I’ve heard that Universal Orlando is considered to be in a residential area which limits their ability to use fireworks.  I’m curious on if this limitation will apply to Epic Universe when it opens in a few years.


We did our research as well I think Royal is our fit. Our first trip here too. We requested Tower 3 and told them it is out anniversary. So hopeful we get a good room. With the videos and pics of the hotel, I hope it is as good as I've seen.


----------



## patster734

bookbunny said:


> We did our research as well I think Royal is our fit. Our first trip here too. We requested Tower 3 and told them it is out anniversary. So hopeful we get a good room. With the videos and pics of the hotel, I hope it is as good as I've seen.



Without a doubt, it is our favorite Universal hotel.  Hopefully, you’ll love it. 

I like Islands Dining the best of the three premier hotels for breakfast, especially now that the buffet is now available again.

I also feel that Jake’s is the best restaurant in the premier hotels to grab bar food and acoholic drinks/craft beers.  Jake’s is where we usually grab our first meal on arrival day.

Tuk Tuk opened up a few years back, and is a good place for “grab and go” meals, including gelato ice cream.

A few times we’ve gotten sushi and drinks from Orchard Court, and then grabbed a seat near the big screen tv to watch a sports game.

RP is also the easiest hotel to traverse.  It consists of three “Y-shaped” towers whose bases meet at the lobby (level 3), and once you’re on your floor, you have a max of two hallways to take to get to your room.  We stayed at PB recently, and had several hallways and turns to take to get to our room from the lobby.

I look forward to hearing how your stay went.


----------



## hellonwheelz84

patster734 said:


> The pet rooms are in tower two.  Request either tower 1 or 3 to avoid the chance of getting a pet room.
> 
> I’ve stayed at the Polynesian twice and the Royal Pacific multiple times.  The only similarities between the two are that they are South Pacific themed and host a luau (currently suspended due to Covid).  But big difference in layout as the Polynesian is truly a village of multiple long houses spread out on the property while Royal Pacific is three separate towers connected together by the lobby (check-in desk, Orchard Lounge, Tuk Tuk Market, and small gift shop on the third floor;  Islands Dining and Jake’s American Bar on the first floor).
> 
> As for Jake’s, I’ve never tried the pretzel, but really like their chicken wings (Jake’s Wings) which are must on every RP stay.  I wouldn’t see a problem with ordering food to take back to your room.
> 
> As for fireworks viewing, I’ve never watched fireworks from RP.  The closest theme park is IOA which doesn’t have any fireworks show, and I believe the occasional Hogwarts Castle show faces away from RP.  I’ve heard that Universal Orlando is considered to be in a residential area which limits their ability to use fireworks.  I’m curious on if this limitation will apply to Epic Universe when it opens in a few years.



Thank you so very much as I appreciate all of the information!


----------



## patster734

hellonwheelz84 said:


> Thank you so very much as I appreciate all of the information!



You’re very welcome!


----------



## schumigirl

hellonwheelz84 said:


> I am sooo excited because I changed from Aventura to Royal Pacific after doing a BUNCH of research on Youtube!! This resort is like Universal's version of the Polynesian and it's soooo much more affordable!  We were going to do a split stay and do CR but the rates were outrageous in my opinion and we couldn't justify the price. plus, it will be nice I think doing 4 nights in the same hotel.
> 
> We stayed at Hard rock Hotel previously and our room smelled STRONGLY of pet urine. I really don't want this to happen again and I know the Royal Pacific is a pet friendly hotel. I spoke with a representative and she said those rooms are on the first floor of one particular tower, does anyone know which tower this? Most of the disabled rooms are on the first floor.
> 
> I have heard that the pretzel's at Jake's Bar are incredible! Can we pick up food at the bar and bring it back to the room? I think I want to do that the night we have Boo Bash because its going to be a long night and I just want to chill in my room and not spend too much time in my wheelchair.
> 
> We have a standard room booked because I wanted water view but the rooms with the roll in showers are all in the standard category. The representative I spoke with said she was going to request a room with a view for me since that's initially what I wanted. are there some standard rooms with nice views? What are the views typically of?
> 
> Can you see the fireworks from this resort?
> 
> Thanks!



I think Patster covered most of what you asked.....

The only fireworks you can see from a pool view room is the Hogwarts Fireworks if you are high enough. We usually have the 6th floor (personal preference) and can watch those fireworks from our pool view rooms as the castle is in front of us.


----------



## hellonwheelz84

schumigirl said:


> I think Patster covered most of what you asked.....
> 
> The only fireworks you can see from a pool view room is the Hogwarts Fireworks if you are high enough. We usually have the 6th floor (personal preference) and can watch those fireworks from our pool view rooms as the castle is in front of us.



ooo! Thank you so very much for sharing this! Might steal this tip!


----------



## mamapenguin

If I have 2 queen standard club room what’s my view of? Tower 3 floor 7. The only request I put in was floor 7.


----------



## patster734

mamapenguin said:


> If I have 2 queen standard club room what’s my view of? Tower 3 floor 7. The only request I put in was floor 7.



We had a view of I-4 with both Endless Summer hotels and Fun Spot in the distance.


----------



## schumigirl

mamapenguin said:


> If I have 2 queen standard club room what’s my view of? Tower 3 floor 7. The only request I put in was floor 7.



As patster described above, you could get the I-4, newest Universal hotels and Sapphire Falls in a view. 

This is from the Club Lounge on the 7th floor. It does look quite nice at night all lit up, you can see right down to the Orlando Eye.

















If you request a pool view you can see some of the park including the castle. 

Our room is on the 6th floor.


----------



## trompettecon

Hey


schumigirl said:


> As patster described above, you could get the I-4, newest Universal hotels and Sapphire Falls in a view.
> 
> This is from the Club Lounge on the 7th floor. It does look quite nice at night all lit up, you can see right down to the Orlando Eye.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you request a pool view you can see some of the park including the castle.
> 
> Our room is on the 6th floor.


Hey Schumigirl! Do you have any current pictures of the RP Hospitality Suites? Or are the ones on the Universal Website current? I get conflicting photos when I google images.


----------



## schumigirl

.


----------



## schumigirl

Not sure what happened to the link.....

If you Google the Loews Royal Pacific website, not Universal, and go to rooms and suites, the updated Hospitality Suite pictures are there.


----------



## essentialt21

any word of the return of the luau?


----------



## hellonwheelz84

Alright, thanks from from help from here I have requested:

A room in towers 1 or 3-don't want to be in the pet tower because of a bad experience we had at the Hard Rock Hotel-our room wrecked of pet urine.

-a room with a pool view if possible on a higher floor in hopes I MIGHT be able to see the hogwarts castle and a few fireworks from our room?

-I am just a bit bummed we HAD to book a standard room because of my disability. Would love to have some type of view. What are my chances? Should i ask to be close to transportation or elevators? I just don't want to put in too many requests but I do NEED a room with a roll in shower because of my disability and those are only available in the standard category. Does anyone have any more tips for me? We have always stayed on Disney property and have been able to book the room we need with a view, not just a request. A bit nervous actually. aI have called the resort to try and request what I need and the last time I did that, the person got very frustrated and began to yell at me. Other times I have called and they have been wonderful!! After I was yelled at, I called the regular room reservations number and put my requests in. We are leaving on 10/24 for my 37th birthday trip!


----------



## macraven

You are better off by calling the hotel directly 
Front desk employees are extremely helpful and would never raise their voice to you
 it’s a professional team that works the phones at the Loews hotels


----------



## DoryGirl1963

Did you book water/pool view? Pretty sure that's a separate booking category at RPR that's more expensive than standard view, so maybe be prepared to pay the upcharge if they even have any available when you check in.


----------



## AaronRif

hellonwheelz84 said:


> Alright, thanks from from help from here I have requested:
> 
> A room in towers 1 or 3-don't want to be in the pet tower because of a bad experience we had at the Hard Rock Hotel-our room wrecked of pet urine.
> 
> -a room with a pool view if possible on a higher floor in hopes I MIGHT be able to see the hogwarts castle and a few fireworks from our room?
> 
> -I am just a bit bummed we HAD to book a standard room because of my disability. Would love to have some type of view. What are my chances? Should i ask to be close to transportation or elevators? I just don't want to put in too many requests but I do NEED a room with a roll in shower because of my disability and those are only available in the standard category. Does anyone have any more tips for me? We have always stayed on Disney property and have been able to book the room we need with a view, not just a request. A bit nervous actually. aI have called the resort to try and request what I need and the last time I did that, the person got very frustrated and began to yell at me. Other times I have called and they have been wonderful!! After I was yelled at, I called the regular room reservations number and put my requests in. We are leaving on 10/24 for my 37th birthday trip!



Standard room views aren't anything special, but you'll likely overlook the hotel grounds, which are nice. I didn't have an issue with my standard view last time, although I could overlook an air vent and not care. I would ask to be on floor 3--this is the lobby level (it's not on floor 1) and will be best if you want to walk to the parks without having to take an elevator. If you want to take the boat though, ask to be on floor 1. Walking to the parks = ask to be close to the lobby. The boat dock is closest to Tower 1 and will have the shortest walk from there. I was in Tower 2 (the pet tower) and never heard or noticed anything, although I shared a similar concern regarding noise/smell. If I didn't know it was the pet tower, I wouldn't have thought twice about it. I would worry less about that and ask to be on the floor that you want (and in Tower 1 or 3 if you want to avoid the pets, but they ignored that request from me).


----------



## C&Jx2

Hi guys! Question…
Can you add club level service to a king suite? We’re interested in club level service on our next trip, but don’t want to lose the space we’re used to in the king suites.


----------



## schumigirl

C&Jx2 said:


> Hi guys! Question…
> Can you add club level service to a king suite? We’re interested in club level service on our next trip, but don’t want to lose the space we’re used to in the king suites.



I`m sure there`s usually a choice of King Suite, or King Suite with Club Access. I don`t look at booking sites, but assume it`s still the same.

Nice to see you again too......C&Jx2......I still think of you as your old name.....lol.....


----------



## C&Jx2

schumigirl said:


> I`m sure there`s usually a choice of King Suite, or King Suite with Club Access. I don`t look at booking sites, but assume it`s still the same.
> 
> Nice to see you again too......C&Jx2......I still think of you as your old name.....lol.....


I’ve never had that option come up. Maybe I’ll give them a call when I book. Thanks! Happy to be planning another UOR trip. We were trying for WDW, but with all of the changes we’re waiting for a while for the kinks to be worked out.


----------



## BrotherCraig

Since staying at RPR and wanting to take full advantage of the EE, I should be heading through IOA first, correct?  To hit Harry Potter and Hagrid's ride?  Best way to go to get over there from RPR is walking, correct?


----------



## georgina

BrotherCraig said:


> Since staying at RPR and wanting to take full advantage of the EE, I should be heading through IOA first, correct?  To hit Harry Potter and Hagrid's ride?  Best way to go to get over there from RPR is walking, correct?


When are you going? Usually only 1 of the parks has EE unless it is a very busy time of year. So it would depend on which park has EE during your stay.


----------



## DoryGirl1963

BrotherCraig said:


> Since staying at RPR and wanting to take full advantage of the EE, I should be heading through IOA first, correct?  To hit Harry Potter and Hagrid's ride?  Best way to go to get over there from RPR is walking, correct?



I'd say that's correct as far as heading to IOA first & you could boat or walk, your preference


----------



## BrotherCraig

georgina said:


> When are you going? Usually only 1 of the parks has EE unless it is a very busy time of year. So it would depend on which park has EE during your stay.




 11/22 and 11/23


----------



## georgina

BrotherCraig said:


> 11/22 and 11/23


I would definitely try Hagrid's first in that case.


----------



## BrotherCraig

georgina said:


> I would definitely try Hagrid's first in that case.


Thanks. I will check out the touring lines app more in the mornings and see what they look like when EE kicks in.


----------



## RocketCityMama

If my FIL comes to visit one day for a few hours to eat with us (but not neccessarily at the hotel) will he have to pay for parking or is there a visitor pass?


----------



## macraven

There will be a parking fee
if he parks at the hotel or in the parking lots


----------



## OKWFan88

Hi all, hubby and I will be staying tomorrow at Royal Pacific... We are taking advantage of the express pass so flying in late tomorrow and sleeping there and then getting up early for Universal. I might have missed it but does anyone know what park is open early this Monday? I believe we get to be in one of the parks an hour before? We've never been to Universal so super new at all of this. Thanks


----------



## TammyLynn33

OKWFan88 said:


> Hi all, hubby and I will be staying tomorrow at Royal Pacific... We are taking advantage of the express pass so flying in late tomorrow and sleeping there and then getting up early for Universal. I might have missed it but does anyone know what park is open early this Monday? I believe we get to be in one of the parks an hour before? We've never been to Universal so super new at all of this. Thanks



Download the app if you can it will also help with wait times I’ve attached a screenshot of what I see


----------



## Long Beach Mike

macraven said:


> 3600 is the king suite I stay at
> High floor faces the pool
> Close to the elevator


Hi Macraven, our family of 4 (wife and DDs 14 and 16) are staying in a King Suite at RP this Christmas break.  As you are an expert in all things Universal, I was wondering if you could let me know what attracts you to room 3600? Besides views of the pool does it have park views? Do you by any chance have any pics of the views from the room?

As a bit of background, our family has been going exclusively to Universal the past 7 years after leaving the Disney bubble and never looking back.  We've stayed at PB and HR 3X each, and after our last trip in February visited RP before returning home and our girls immediately fell in love with the theming.  Our family is so excited to experience an entire new part area of the Universal resorts we have never explored before.

Thank you as always!


----------



## macraven

Since I usually travel solo, I prefer being closer to the elevators and be in the first hallway

It is about halfway down the first aisle for the room Iocation 

Room I prefer has a good view of the pool without obstruction
I never go in the pool but just look at the pool
Lol

The RP lobby is beautiful!
Their rooms have less sq footage than HR.
King suite should be fine but the sleeper sofa might be a tad cozy if both your daughters share it

I booked the king suite when I took my adult son on one of my vacations
I did call star service for extra blankets to pad the sleeper sofa as it made for a better sleep for son
(The mattress on it was too thin and needed additional padding)

Hope you enjoy RP as much as I do!

I do like there are two onsite hotel eateries
Jakes which is open late hours and Island Dining room gives me options for the hotel meals

(Islands does not have the late dining that Jakes has)


----------



## FinnsMom7

I posted this question on the SF thread as well but we arrive next Wednesday,  3 nights SF then 3 or 4( trying to weasel an additional night in last min) at RPR, is there luggage assistance for when we swap resorts or would we have to basically walk it there ourselves? TiA


----------



## schumigirl

FinnsMom7 said:


> I posted this question on the SF thread as well but we arrive next Wednesday,  3 nights SF then 3 or 4( trying to weasel an additional night in last min) at RPR, is there luggage assistance for when we swap resorts or would we have to basically walk it there ourselves? TiA



Maybe someone who has been recently will chime in. 

They used to move you from Sapphire to one of the Premier hotels, but since the pandemic we get told differing experiences. 

If you do want to walk, follow the internal path through the convention then ballroom area.....it doesn`t take long at all and takes you out at what used to be Tchoup Chop. 

When you go we`d love you to let us know what your experience was


----------



## patster734

schumigirl said:


> Maybe someone who has been recently will chime in.
> 
> They used to move you from Sapphire to one of the Premier hotels, but since the pandemic we get told differing experiences.
> 
> If you do want to walk, follow the internal path through the convention then ballroom area.....it doesn`t take long at all and takes you out at what used to be Tchoup Chop.
> 
> When you go we`d love you to let us know what your experience was



In May, we had to walk from RP to SF.  Short walk, but we had a lot of luggage to transfer.  Fortunately, my sister and her husband helped us move.  We also cut across the road next to the meeting rooms instead of taking the path under that road along the water’s edge.  That cut a few steps off our walk.


----------



## schumigirl

patster734 said:


> In May, we had to walk from RP to SF.  Short walk, but we had a lot of luggage to transfer.  Fortunately, my sister and her husband helped us move.  We also cut across the road next to the meeting rooms instead of taking the path under that road along the water’s edge.  That cut a few steps off our walk.



Glad you got some help with the luggage. 

We tend to stay inside the whole way from one to the other, it`s air conditioned   well, it is until we come out at Tchoup Chop.


----------



## FinnsMom7

schumigirl said:


> Maybe someone who has been recently will chime in.
> 
> They used to move you from Sapphire to one of the Premier hotels, but since the pandemic we get told differing experiences.
> 
> If you do want to walk, follow the internal path through the convention then ballroom area.....it doesn`t take long at all and takes you out at what used to be Tchoup Chop.
> 
> When you go we`d love you to let us know what your experience was


Thank you, I realized last night the two are in fact connected indoors which will help if we need to move ourselves.  Will def report back - it is the actual day of our 1 year anniversary so a little luggage move won't matter much, esp after sleeping in and doing room service first.


----------



## schumigirl

FinnsMom7 said:


> Thank you, I realized last night the two are in fact connected indoors which will help if we need to move ourselves.  Will def report back - it is the actual day of our 1 year anniversary so a little luggage move won't matter much, esp after sleeping in and doing room service first.



We do that walk more times than I care to think about every trip heading usually to and from Strong Water Bar   .......it doesn`t take long at all to go between both hotels and you have elevators for going up level as well as escalators.

Sounds lovely with room service food first, definitely a nice way to start your anniversary.......


----------



## FinnsMom7

schumigirl said:


> We do that walk more times than I care to think about every trip heading usually to and from Strong Water Bar   .......it doesn`t take long at all to go between both hotels and you have elevators for going up level as well as escalators.
> 
> Sounds lovely with room service food first, definitely a nice way to start your anniversary.......


The main reason for splitting our stay (aside from a nice savings) was I loved SF just by walking thru it last trip... so I wanted to stay there and we totally missed SWT so I plan to be there often.... I am sure the walks back from there seem much easier


----------



## ambermiller6970

Just finished our stay at RP. Gotta say I was a little disappointed. Avoid room 3623, it is right under the club lounge and at 630am they start moving chairs and it is impossible to sleep after that ruckus starts. (Avoid 3621 for the same reason.) the toilet ran off and on all night (and day) and the bed was not comfy at all.
Maybe my expectations for the King Club room was too high


----------



## schumigirl

ambermiller6970 said:


> Just finished our stay at RP. Gotta say I was a little disappointed. Avoid room 3623, it is right under the club lounge and at 630am they start moving chairs and it is impossible to sleep after that ruckus starts. (Avoid 3621 for the same reason.) the toilet ran off and on all night (and day) and the bed was not comfy at all.
> Maybe my expectations for the King Club room was too high



That`s such a shame, I`m sorry to hear that. 

I have heard that said of the rooms under the lounge before, that it can be noisy with chairs being moved around. 

Did you ask them to move you....I know that`s not always easy or what you want to do, but sometimes it`s an option. 

Again, sorry you were disappointed with your stay.


----------



## SCSabresfan

Is it common to be put on the 6th floor under the lounge if you reserved a king club room? We are there in early December with a king Club room and now I am a little worried as I am a light sleeper to begin with.


----------



## ambermiller6970

Not sure how common it is. First time there. We did complain, but with only having 2 nights there, moving was going to take time and hubby didn’t want to waste park time. We complained when we checked out also. Gave our suggestion for felt coverings on the chair feet. They apologized, but really not much else.


----------



## schumigirl

SCSabresfan said:


> Is it common to be put on the 6th floor under the lounge if you reserved a king club room? We are there in early December with a king Club room and now I am a little worried as I am a light sleeper to begin with.



If it`s busy they can put you on the 6th or we`ve know one family be on the 5th floor one year in March when MG was on.

We always have the 6th floor as we prefer it over the 7th. Our room previous years was a King Suite though. You can add to your reservation you`d prefer the 7th floor.


----------



## SCSabresfan

I see a check box for "High Floor" under preferences when I look at my reservation. Is there a spot where I can specifically request a floor? Would I have to contact the hotel for that request?


----------



## schumigirl

SCSabresfan said:


> I see a check box for "High Floor" under preferences when I look at my reservation. Is there a spot where I can specifically request a floor? Would I have to contact the hotel for that request?



Sorry, I have no idea about the form for reservations, but yes, contact the hotel directly, not the reservation line and put the request in for the 7th floor. 

You probably will be on the 7th floor, but a request won`t do any harm.


----------



## mamapenguin

SCSabresfan said:


> Is it common to be put on the 6th floor under the lounge if you reserved a king club room? We are there in early December with a king Club room and now I am a little worried as I am a light sleeper to begin with.


I would call and request floor 7 where the club is. It’s convenient and you won’t be under it


----------



## lazer

Home from a 5 night stay at RP, we were in tower 3, floor 4 and at the end of the hall looking out at the pool. It was great to walk down the steps and be right near the boat/path. We could hear a little of the pool music, but it was over early and not at all annoying. Our room was clean, fridge was cold and we received texts asking if we needed light housekeeping. 

The pool was nice and heated and the service from Bula was quick and easy with QR codes. 

We also had takeout Pizza from Jakes and it was ready on time, hot and more than enough food for four ($50 for two big pizzas and truffle fries isn't terrible IMO for a hotel restaurant). 

We had no issues at the hotel and service at the store and TukTuk were great and efficient. I was worried reading this board (about more than RP), but we had a great time from checkin to the time we left. Checkin took 5 minutes tops and there was no line (4pm on a Saturday).


----------



## sleepymouse

AaronRif said:


> You can do it at the ticket booths, any guest service locations in either park or even the vacation centers at the hotels can upgrade you too.


Does this work the same as it does at Disney? For example, can you start your trip using regular tickets and then upgrade to an annual pass by the last day of your ticket? Does full ticket value get applied to annual pass upgrade?


----------



## TommyJK

sleepymouse said:


> Does this work the same as it does at Disney? For example, can you start your trip using regular tickets and then upgrade to an annual pass by the last day of your ticket? Does full ticket value get applied to annual pass upgrade?



Yes.  You can upgrade at any time as long as the ticket is still valid.  They will give you value of the original ticket.  One caveat is if it's a promotional ticket of some kind with free days, like say a buy 2 days, get 2 days free.  They'll typically give you the "base" value so in my example you'd typically get the value of a 2 day ticket (not 4 day ticket).


----------



## macraven

I have only received the two day value when I buy the special four day ticket deals for my son when I upgrade his


----------



## DonnaPeach

Reserved a room at the end of December for 2 adults.  There will now be 3 adults.  When I try to place the third on, they want to revalue it to today's rate, which is a lot more than when I booked originally in May.  Will they just add the adult for $45 a night once I get to the hotel?


----------



## patster734

DonnaPeach said:


> Reserved a room at the end of December for 2 adults.  There will now be 3 adults.  When I try to place the third on, they want to revalue it to today's rate, which is a lot more than when I booked originally in May.  Will they just add the adult for $45 a night once I get to the hotel?



Yes, they should.  Call the reservation number and inform them that you’ll have one more adult.  They’ll notate it on your reservation without repricing.

Back in September, we had to add one more adult to our Portofino Bay Hotel reservation.  I called and they said it would be no problem to add them when I arrived.  Since I called, they would notate the extra adult on the reservation.  A few days later, I received an email showing that they had added the extra adult charge to my existing AP rate.


----------



## kittercats85

Question about king rooms at RPR. I’m going with my husband and my newly 4 year old. We are currently booked for a 2 queen room. There’s a good deal for king club room. I see that it says sleeps 3 with rollaway for additional charge. My small child can absolutely just sleep in the king bed with us. Can I decline a rollaway and avoid that charge and be fine to book the king room still? Thanks!!


----------



## ElenaRN

kittercats85 said:


> Question about king rooms at RPR. I’m going with my husband and my newly 4 year old. We are currently booked for a 2 queen room. There’s a good deal for king club room. I see that it says sleeps 3 with rollaway for additional charge. My small child can absolutely just sleep in the king bed with us. Can I decline a rollaway and avoid that charge and be fine to book the king room still? Thanks!!



Pretty sure the rollaway is just at your request.  Its not an automatic charge.


----------



## hhoope01

ElenaRN said:


> Pretty sure the rollaway is just at your request.  Its not an automatic charge.


Correct.  We've stayed quite a few times in King Suites and have never had a roll-away in it.  Usually, I'll sleep on the pull-out sofa bed and let the girls sleep in the King bed.  I know most here take issue with the sofa-bed being uncomfortable.  While I would agree it's not the same as a Westin Heavenly mattress, I usually have no issues getting a good nights sleep in it.


----------



## kittercats85

hhoope01 said:


> Correct.  We've stayed quite a few times in King Suites and have never had a roll-away in it.  Usually, I'll sleep on the pull-out sofa bed and let the girls sleep in the King bed.  I know most here take issue with the sofa-bed being uncomfortable.  While I would agree it's not the same as a Westin Heavenly mattress, I usually have no issues getting a good nights sleep in it.


 
Thank you both for your help! Changed our reservation to the Club level room with the King. I love how easy the Universal hotels made it to modify things.


----------



## patster734

In line for the boat to Citywalk, and someone has a suitcase with them.  Looks like it had to fit through the scanner which theirs did.


----------



## macraven

Woot
You are there in line and minutes from being in the parks !

Enjoy!!


----------



## patster734

macraven said:


> Woot
> You are there in line and minutes from being in the parks !
> 
> Enjoy!!



Hi Mac,

Currently sitting in Finnegan’s for lunch!


----------



## macraven

patster734 said:


> Hi Mac,
> 
> Currently sitting in Finnegan’s for lunch!



Have a great lunch !
Lots of great menu items there


----------



## FinnsMom7

patster734 said:


> Hi Mac,
> 
> Currently sitting in Finnegan’s for lunch!


Ohhh webb burger yummm


----------



## FinnsMom7

Anyone going to Finnegan bar that enjoys a good shot,  ask jan for reindeer poop  shots


----------



## patster734

FinnsMom7 said:


> Ohhh webb burger yummm



DW and I shared an order of Chicken Stingers (tenders) and an order of the Fish And Chips.


----------



## BrotherCraig

We just returned from our 10 day Disney and Universal trip.  We stayed at Royal Pacific for 3 nights (mostly for Express Passes).  We were on the 1st floor in building 3.  Easy access to the pool and walking path to the parks or boats.  Room was very clean but a little small for our family of 5 in the room.  We made it work so no complaints.  Tuk Tuk was great, Jake's bar was fantastic, didn't try Islands, and we really enjoyed the Orchid Lounge.  Pool was great and kids really enjoyed it.  We used Uber to get over there from Disney lodging and used Tony Hinds to pick us up and take us to the airport on Friday (highly recommend).  Check-in and check-out was a breeze.  Boats were nice and the walkway path to the parks was a quick 6 minute walk.  Security for the boats was okay although they would not allow my daughter to bring a baby yoda plush on to the boats so had to run it back to the room.  Seen them deny Disney lightsabers and plastic toys as well.  Seen a guy get denied for wearing his Goofy hat so he had to run that back to his room.  I am guessing larger disney stuff like toys or the hat is not allowed but Disney apparel is allowed - which is good.  Express Passes worked out great.  Had tickets for my wife and MIL but they decided to not go to Universal parks so that was a hit of a waste.  The kids and I took full advantage of the Express Passes once we figured it out.  It really is about 20% or less than posted times so keep that in mind.  We walked around for hours not wanting to wait for a ride for a long time thinking it was half of the posted times.  Only if we knew it was 20% or less, we would have been hitting a lot more rides early on.  I rope dropped Hagrid's both days but still didn't make it on.  Got in line at 7 AM but still could not make it to Hagrids in time - posted 60-90 minutes by the time I got there at 8:15 AM.  After an hour, they went virtual queue and I tried refreshing all day long but nothing.  Everything else was great.  Definitely would stay there again.

PS - as for priority seating at CityWalk restaurants, doesn't exist during busy times.  Keep that in mind.


----------



## mom2rtk

BrotherCraig said:


> We just returned from our 10 day Disney and Universal trip.  We stayed at Royal Pacific for 3 nights (mostly for Express Passes).  We were on the 1st floor in building 3.  Easy access to the pool and walking path to the parks or boats.  Room was very clean but a little small for our family of 5 in the room.  We made it work so no complaints.  Tuk Tuk was great, Jake's bar was fantastic, didn't try Islands, and we really enjoyed the Orchid Lounge.  Pool was great and kids really enjoyed it.  We used Uber to get over there from Disney lodging and used Tony Hinds to pick us up and take us to the airport on Friday (highly recommend).  Check-in and check-out was a breeze.  Boats were nice and the walkway path to the parks was a quick 6 minute walk.  Security for the boats was okay although they would not allow my daughter to bring a baby yoda plush on to the boats so had to run it back to the room.  Seen them deny Disney lightsabers and plastic toys as well.  Seen a guy get denied for wearing his Goofy hat so he had to run that back to his room.  I am guessing larger disney stuff like toys or the hat is not allowed but Disney apparel is allowed - which is good.  Express Passes worked out great.  Had tickets for my wife and MIL but they decided to not go to Universal parks so that was a hit of a waste.  The kids and I took full advantage of the Express Passes once we figured it out.  It really is about 20% or less than posted times so keep that in mind.  We walked around for hours not wanting to wait for a ride for a long time thinking it was half of the posted times.  Only if we knew it was 20% or less, we would have been hitting a lot more rides early on.  I rope dropped Hagrid's both days but still didn't make it on.  Got in line at 7 AM but still could not make it to Hagrids in time - posted 60-90 minutes by the time I got there at 8:15 AM.  After an hour, they went virtual queue and I tried refreshing all day long but nothing.  Everything else was great.  Definitely would stay there again.
> 
> PS - as for priority seating at CityWalk restaurants, doesn't exist during busy times.  Keep that in mind.


Wait. When the line goes virtual do they make you get out of standby?


----------



## BrotherCraig

mom2rtk said:


> Wait. When the line goes virtual do they make you get out of standby?



No.  I didn't attempt the line at all.  I refuse to wait more than 30 minutes for any ride.


----------



## mom2rtk

BrotherCraig said:


> No.  I didn't attempt the line at all.  I refuse to wait more than 30 minutes for any ride.


Ok. Tough week to go if that’s your limit. Hope you get to ride someday. We rode once in June. Waited 45 minutes a day later when it closed for weather but so happy we had done it once already.


----------



## BrotherCraig

mom2rtk said:


> Ok. Tough week to go if that’s your limit. Hope you get to ride someday. We rode once in June. Waited 45 minutes a day later when it closed for weather but so happy we had done it once already.



Yeah, we got to ride almost every ride we wanted to last week and had a great time.  6 minute wait for Velocicoaster, 7 minutes for Spider-Man, Transformers kept breaking down the two days we were there so never go to experience that one, did the Harry Potter rides other than Hagrids.  Never waited more than 20 minutes for any ride last week so it was a great week with Express Passes or Single Rider.


----------



## RocketCityMama

We were there for the Nov OI Meetup and even on Monday the busier day of our trip, before Thanksgiving, the EP times were really short compared to the wait times.  We saw 60 min plus on Spiderman and figured EP might be 30, well it was practically walk on, we might have waited a total of 10 mins. Same for other rides as well, it was busy, and lines were LONG but EP lines were moving quite fast.  

So we had our first stay at Royal, got there kind of early, maybe 12:30ish, had reservations at 2 for a late lunch before the meetup.  Room wasn't ready, which I expected, their systems were also down that does the room keys, so they gave us a temp card that to use for the EP at the parks for the day.  We left our luggage in the car at the moment and headed to lunch, and then in the parks to waste some time, and caught the Grinchmas show and got a text our room was ready.  So back to unload and get ready for the meetup.  The room was nice, we were on level 1 (main level) of tower 1 maybe? I don't even know..... it was right off the lobby past luggage services and we had a view of the water/moat lol that runs in front of the hotel. Room was nice, beds were not quite as comfy as I was hoping, but we managed fine.  There was "just" enough room to put a single air mattress on the floor besides the window so my kids didn't have to sleep in the same bed.  We did not have enough towels and there were no wash cloths when we arrived, so we requested extras, they came later in the day, no issues. The safety door latch was broken on our door, so we had to make sure to keep the do not disturb sign out at all times, so housekeeping would not just come in, they only came by once in the 4 days we were there, so a non issue really.

All of the TM's we encountered were friendly and helpful, I* LOVED* the vibe of RP and if I was going on that alone, I would stay again hands down.  I wasn't super impressed with the gift shop or the market selections.  I figured for a premier, they would both be better, but I felt meh.  I really felt that Hard Rock has a better market for quick food pickup options than RP, the HR room was probably a bit bigger, but I prefer the bathroom at RP more lol if you have stayed at HR you know what I mean, esp the door being so close to the dang toilet!! I loved that the market had starbucks coffee available, I got some each day.  The SB at HRH was closed super early and often when I wanted some, esp for an afternoon pick me up.  I am sure that was staffing issues this past summer though.  

Overall, RPR was fine, I would stay there again, but am probably leaning to HRH for our June 2022 trip.  We love the premiers for the EP and won't stay elsewhere now!  The walk times are not that far off from each other, we made HRH walk in about 5 and I did RPR in about 7, that was a quick walk with purpose  not just a leisurely stroll.


----------



## bsstone737

Hi all, we're arriving at RP for 6 nights this Saturday (12/11).  First time staying on property at Universal.  Can anyone tell me about parking and check-in.  We should arrive around 2-3pm.  How long should we plan/expect for check-in?  We did get annual passes with our stay, is there a dedicated check-in for AP holders?  Also is parking self-park or valet and should we all get out with all our stuff and wait to check-in or can people wait in the car until we're checked in?

Sorry for newbie questions but any help would be appreciated!


----------



## cschaaf

bsstone737 said:


> Hi all, we're arriving at RP for 6 nights this Saturday (12/11).  First time staying on property at Universal.  Can anyone tell me about parking and check-in.  We should arrive around 2-3pm.  How long should we plan/expect for check-in?  We did get annual passes with our stay, is there a dedicated check-in for AP holders?  Also is parking self-park or valet and should we all get out with all our stuff and wait to check-in or can people wait in the car until we're checked in?
> 
> Sorry for newbie questions but any help would be appreciated!


There is self-parking that's across the street from the hotel. 1-2 minute walk at the most. They also have valet if you want. 

When you pull into the porte cochere, they will ask you if you want to valet. If you do, you can unload and hand over your keys. If you don't, they will hold your keys while you unload and go check in. You could probably have the others wait in the car. They just want to be able to move it in case it gets busy.

Check-in times will vary. Could be the only one in line and it will be fast... or there could be 10 people in front of you and it will take 30 minutes. All down to luck and timing. 

The day before your stay, you might get an email offering mobile check-in. That's typically going to be the faster option. The long part of check-in is that they have to print a personalized room key for each guest (it doubles as your Early Entry pass and your Express Pass). If you do mobile check-in, they pre-print the keys.

Your room may or may not be available. If it is, great. If it's not, you can leave your bags at the luggage desk and they will hold it. Then the hotel will text you when the room is ready. You may or may not have to go back to the desk to get updated keys to match your room.

There's no AP-only check-in line. It's been a while since we've done it, but I believe there is a ticket counter in the lobby where you can pick up your AP. Note that you may also need to show your AP to get the hotel discount (if you got a discounted room). You can do that any time during your stay prior to check-out.

If you chose self-parking, don't forget to go move your car after all of this. They used to not take your keys and once, we forgot to move our car. So excited to get to the parks, we totally forgot. The hotel called us a few hours later and asked us to come back and move the car. lol They had to watch the security tapes to figure out what time we left the car, then compared that to the check-in records.


----------



## bsstone737

Thank you!  That is very helpful


----------



## georgina

Checked out of RPR on Sunday, accidentally left something (couple of keys) in the room safe. The safe being in the closet, it's kind of dark and they weren't noticed as we grabbed other things to pack. I realized on the cab ride home from the airport, texted them, and they FedEx'ed them to me, received today. Excellent service!


----------



## Midwest9

Just found this board. Someone said I may be able to find deals on premier hotels here. I’m looking at staying 1 night at Royal Pacific to get the express pass but the price for our date is over $600 for one night with tax! Is this normal? Our date is near Easter Sunday April 10. Will we possibly find a cheaper price closer to our trip? I’m thinking of splurging regardless since buying express passes separately plus a different hotel will kind of add up to the same anyway. Our flights are free with points so that softens the blow a little  thanks for any help.


----------



## mom2rtk

Midwest9 said:


> Our date is near Easter Sunday April 10.


That’s your issue. Keep watching but deals are much harder to find around major holidays. If it makes you feel any better, the price for express pass is probably through the roof those days.


----------



## georgiesgirl

Due to a illness we had to cancel our reservation for the week after Thanksgiving. We had a package that included hotel, park tickets and dining. We also had the cancel for any reason policy added.  They said not a problem they would refund our credit card but still no refund after a month. Is this normal? Thank you


----------



## mom2rtk

georgiesgirl said:


> Due to a illness we had to cancel our reservation for the week after Thanksgiving. We had a package that included hotel, park tickets and dining. We also had the cancel for any reason policy added.  They said not a problem they would refund our credit card but still no refund after a month. Is this normal? Thank you


We recently cancelled one reservation because AP rates came up and we booked again. I don't recall how long it took, but it did seem to take forever.


----------



## georgiesgirl

mom2rtk said:


> We recently cancelled one reservation because AP rates came up and we booked again. I don't recall how long it took, but it did seem to take forever.


Thank you


----------



## BBZJC

Does anyone know if the TVs at Royal Pacific are smart TVs or will accept a fire stick?  Thanks


----------



## cschaaf

BBZJC said:


> Does anyone know if the TVs at Royal Pacific are smart TVs or will accept a fire stick?  Thanks


We've used our AppleTV at most of the resorts, RPR included. I have a small wireless bridge that I use that easily gets me, and all of our devices, through the WiFi portal. The bridge connects to the resort WiFi, then my devices connect to that bridge. As far as the resort network is concerned, I am only connecting one device - the bridge. I get that through the portal, then all connected devices pass through without an issue.

An additional benefit is that the LAN side of that bridge (facing my devices) uses the same network settings as my home network. No reconfiguration of my devices needed - they connect automatically as they would at home.

I'm not sure how you would get through the WiFi portal without a bridge - or if the portal is smart enough to recognize devices without a web interface through which to answer the portal questions.


----------



## BBZJC

cschaaf said:


> We've used our AppleTV at most of the resorts, RPR included. I have a small wireless bridge that I use that easily gets me, and all of our devices, through the WiFi portal. The bridge connects to the resort WiFi, then my devices connect to that bridge. As far as the resort network is concerned, I am only connecting one device - the bridge. I get that through the portal, then all connected devices pass through without an issue.
> 
> An additional benefit is that the LAN side of that bridge (facing my devices) uses the same network settings as my home network. No reconfiguration of my devices needed - they connect automatically as they would at home.
> 
> I'm not sure how you would get through the WiFi portal without a bridge - or if the portal is smart enough to recognize devices without a web interface through which to answer the portal questions.


Thanks for the info


----------



## BBZJC

Just got back from our trip.  We stayed Dec 18-21 in a standard queen room on the fourth floor of tower 3.  We are a family of five, two adults, three kids ages 11, 14 and 16.  To answer my own question, as far as I could tell it was not a smart tv, however that didn't matter because we spent very little time in the room.
We've been to Orlando several times and always get a condo so we can have room to spread out.  So trying a hotel was definitely something different for us, but we really wanted the Express Passes and it was way more economical to get them by staying in the hotel.

The pros:
Loved being able to walk to the parks, and the water taxi was a nice option too.  We were in tower 3 so the water taxi was very close.
The beds were very comfortable.
The room was very clean.
The theming was nice.
Express passes were a great perk.
Loved the dual shower heads
My son loved the sushi at Orchid

The cons:
The room was small, especially since we usually stay at a condo.  We just barely fit our twin blow up mattress between the bed and the window.  It wasn't too much of a problem since we anytime we woke up we went straight to the parks, but it would have been a problem if we were planning to spend anytime in the room.
I was expecting more food options.  Tuk Tuk was decent, but they only served hot food 5:00pm-10:30pm and closed at 11pm.  Most evenings were not home from the park early enough to use it.
Parking was a bit far away (once again as compared to staying in a condo) especially when were were packing up to go.  It seemed like only valet could use the luggage carts.  I think I would bring a collapsible wagon next time.
Like everyone else has said the shower leaks horribly.  There is literally no way to stop the water from leaking down the side of the door and out on the floor.  It truly is a design flaw.
My kids hated the unlockable pocket door to the bathroom.  

I was able to check in fairly quickly on Saturday afternoon.  But every morning the check in line looked painfully long.

So my in my final analysis if I went again I think I would choose an onsite hotel over staying in a condo, however I might check out Hard Rock since those rooms are a bit bigger.


----------



## CAPSLOCK

BBZJC said:


> Does anyone know if the TVs at Royal Pacific are smart TVs or will accept a fire stick?  Thanks


Too late to help you, but if others are wondering you can definitely connect a Roku. It'll have you connect it to the hotel wifi network through your cell phone when you first set it up, then you are golden the rest of the stay.

We watched Simpson's on Disney+ each morning. Roku worked in Portofino, Cabana Bay, Sapphire Falls, and RP, so I assume it would work at all onsite hotels.


----------



## titaniumfemme

I and another adult member of my family have a trip to Universal planned for the end of January 2022.  We booked a King Suite with the idea that he would take the bed and I would take the sofa bed.  (We wanted the extra "living" space that a suite provides.)  I've since read on these boards that the sofa beds are very uncomfortable but that the rollaway beds are okay.  If that's true, would I be able to request a rollaway bed in the suite?  I'm willing to pay an additional charge for it as long as the charge isn't exorbitant.  Thanks for any information you can provide.


----------



## schumigirl

titaniumfemme said:


> I and another adult member of my family have a trip to Universal planned for the end of January 2022.  We booked a King Suite with the idea that he would take the bed and I would take the sofa bed.  (We wanted the extra "living" space that a suite provides.)  I've since read on these boards that the sofa beds are very uncomfortable but that the rollaway beds are okay.  If that's true, would I be able to request a rollaway bed in the suite?  I'm willing to pay an additional charge for it as long as the charge isn't exorbitant.  Thanks for any information you can provide.



Yes, you can have the rollaway in the King Suite. We have one when our adult son comes with us for our Christmas trip and he`s always found the rollaway very comfortable as you are correct, the sofa beds are dreadful! 

The King Suites are very nice and yes, more spacious than a regular room.


----------



## dalmatian7

BBZJC said:


> Just got back from our trip.  We stayed Dec 18-21 in a standard queen room on the fourth floor of tower 3.  We are a family of five, two adults, three kids ages 11, 14 and 16.  To answer my own question, as far as I could tell it was not a smart tv, however that didn't matter because we spent very little time in the room.
> We've been to Orlando several times and always get a condo so we can have room to spread out.  So trying a hotel was definitely something different for us, but we really wanted the Express Passes and it was way more economical to get them by staying in the hotel.
> 
> The pros:
> Loved being able to walk to the parks, and the water taxi was a nice option too.  We were in tower 3 so the water taxi was very close.
> The beds were very comfortable.
> The room was very clean.
> The theming was nice.
> Express passes were a great perk.
> Loved the dual shower heads
> My son loved the sushi at Orchid
> 
> The cons:
> The room was small, especially since we usually stay at a condo.  We just barely fit our twin blow up mattress between the bed and the window.  It wasn't too much of a problem since we anytime we woke up we went straight to the parks, but it would have been a problem if we were planning to spend anytime in the room.
> I was expecting more food options.  Tuk Tuk was decent, but they only served hot food 5:00pm-10:30pm and closed at 11pm.  Most evenings were not home from the park early enough to use it.
> Parking was a bit far away (once again as compared to staying in a condo) especially when were were packing up to go.  It seemed like only valet could use the luggage carts.  I think I would bring a collapsible wagon next time.
> Like everyone else has said the shower leaks horribly.  There is literally no way to stop the water from leaking down the side of the door and out on the floor.  It truly is a design flaw.
> My kids hated the unlockable pocket door to the bathroom.
> 
> I was able to check in fairly quickly on Saturday afternoon.  But every morning the check in line looked painfully long.
> 
> So my in my final analysis if I went again I think I would choose an onsite hotel over staying in a condo, however I might check out Hard Rock since those rooms are a bit bigger.



We waited about 20 minutes to check in on a Thursday afternoon.  There is no difference in check-in with club level and I was surprised I had to check in and then go to the tickets counter separate (we booked it all through Dreams).  My husband had gone to get the bags and I had to wait for him to activate the tickets because his name was first on the reservation.  Having a paper ticket made me nervous we would lose it so I made sure they were in the app also. 

We were there Dec 16-18, club level but 6th floor in Tower 3.  I would agree with all the pros above except for cleanliness.  I thought the carpets in the hall were in desperate need of a shampoo and our room wasn't dirty, but there were some corners that had not seen a duster in a while.  No big deal.  We did not try any of the restaurants.  We had daily housekeeping. With only three of us we had enough room but could have used another luggage rack to not lose a chair to a suitcase. I like the full length mirror and sink area.  The colors in the room are so nice and bright. 

I found the food lacking too.  The parks were opening really early and there really wasn't anywhere to get food unless we waited until club opened up (which we did).  We did have tasty tacos one afternoon poolside. FYI poolside service tacked on a "service fee".  When we asked if this was a built in tip, the response was that it was so it could be taxed?  That seemed an odd way to explain it and there was still a tip line on the bill.  The food was good but that experience kind of turned us off.  We were not in the pool chairs, we took a table by the bar, so we were ordering from a person not online.  I don't know, it was later on arrival day, we had been up since 4, worked, drove, flew, drove, and were just hungry and looking for food.  Maybe we missed something if this sounds wrong to someone with more experience here. 

Club offerings were decent, especially the breakfast selections.  A wide variety of prepackaged cereals and oatmeals, plenty of beverages, breads to toast, hot and cold options on the buffet, coffee, teas etc.  Opened both mornings right at 7.  Loved being able to grab a bottled water to take to the park.  The only negative was that we were not on the club floor.  We were trying to limit indoor unmasked with a group time so we would carry our stuff back to the room.  We did find that you could use the stairwell (card reader at the top) and that was much more convenient (as long as you could open the door and balance your plate).  Staff was polite and helpful but sometimes missing because they do some prep in a small room behind the buffet.  We missed both evening offerings of hot items, and the desserts were just ok. 

We ate at Red Oven Pizza and had a nice cheese pizza.  I would have liked to have been more adventurous but I was sharing with a kiddo. 

We did have an excellent lunch at Toothsome.  You can keep the milkshakes, the food was awesome.  We ended up with the three of us splitting a milkshake and we still couldn't finish it.  Way too thin and sweet for me.  We had the Thrilla Vanilla or something.  I regret not going back to get some macaroons later.  I would eat there again. 

We really enjoyed Express Pass.  Why is this so simple and WDW is such a mess?  I have to wonder what the crowd size difference is that they don't feel like such a simple system could work.  The only thing we waited more then 10 minutes for was Hagrids.  The sign said 70 but it was the first time we had seen the line inside the walls so we gave it a shot.  We walked the line until the area by Hagrids cottage. From there we waited 50 minutes.  Not bad with so much to look at.  I like that you really can't see the ride until you are on it.  I had no idea what was going to happen beyond what the ride vehicle looked like.  That made for a great time. 

All in all, I would not do US IOA without Express Pass.  I really like the walkability of the Royal Pacific, but like the quoted poster, I didn't love it enough to say I wouldn't try Hard Rock next time.


----------



## titaniumfemme

schumigirl said:


> Yes, you can have the rollaway in the King Suite. We have one when our adult son comes with us for our Christmas trip and he`s always found the rollaway very comfortable as you are correct, the sofa beds are dreadful!
> 
> The King Suites are very nice and yes, more spacious than a regular room.



Thanks to all for the responses.  I've decided to splash out and move us to a hospitality suite for even more room and the ability to comfortably eat in the room if we're not comfortable inside a restaurant when we go in late January.

Which raises another question for me.  By staying in a hospitality suite, will we have access to the Club lounge?  I found one source on line that says yes, but only one, so I thought I'd ask the experts!


----------



## schumigirl

titaniumfemme said:


> Thanks to all for the responses.  I've decided to splash out and move us to a hospitality suite for even more room and the ability to comfortably eat in the room if we're not comfortable inside a restaurant when we go in late January.
> 
> Which raises another question for me.  By staying in a hospitality suite, will we have access to the Club lounge?  I found one source on line that says yes, but only one, so I thought I'd ask the experts!



It`s not automatic no.

You would have to book a hospitality suite with club access if it`s available. I think you made a good decision, the hospitality suites are lovely, and yes, very spacious.


----------



## titaniumfemme

schumigirl said:


> It`s not automatic no.
> 
> You would have to book a hospitality suite with club access if it`s available. I think you made a good decision, the hospitality suites are lovely, and yes, very spacious.



Thank you!  I knew the experts would help.


----------



## schumigirl

titaniumfemme said:


> Thank you!  I knew the experts would help.



You`re very welcome.


----------



## georgina

dalmatian7 said:


> We did have tasty tacos one afternoon poolside. FYI poolside service tacked on a "service fee".  When we asked if this was a built in tip, the response was that it was so it could be taxed?  That seemed an odd way to explain it and there was still a tip line on the bill.  The food was good but that experience kind of turned us off.  We were not in the pool chairs, we took a table by the bar, so we were ordering from a person not online.  I don't know, it was later on arrival day, we had been up since 4, worked, drove, flew, drove, and were just hungry and looking for food.  Maybe we missed something if this sounds wrong to someone with more experience here.


Most of the servers will mention that there is already a service fee charged at the pool bars, a few didn't. (That bugged me.)  When just ordering drinks sometimes I would add a little extra tip anyway, but I was less inclined to if the server didn't mention the fee was already added!


----------



## Baldy

dalmatian7 said:


> Club offerings were decent, especially the breakfast selections.  A wide variety of prepackaged cereals and oatmeals, plenty of beverages, breads to toast, hot and cold options on the buffet, coffee, teas etc.


This is the first mention I’ve seen of hot breakfast items at RPR (at least since COVID). We will be staying club level for the first time on our next trip. Do you remember what the hot items were? Is the food still prepackaged or self serve?


----------



## schumigirl

Baldy said:


> This is the first mention I’ve seen of hot breakfast items at RPR (at least since COVID). We will be staying club level for the first time on our next trip. Do you remember what the hot items were? Is the food still prepackage or self serve?



No hot options for breakfast when we left Dec 8th. 

Self serve is back though, and has been for a while, no more pre packaged food.


----------



## bookbunny

Our first stay at Royal Pacific. I put in a request for Tower 3. Does anyone know where the King Suites are? We have a King Suite booked. Since this is also our Anniversary I am hoping this will be a repeat stay for us.


----------



## bookbunny

cschaaf said:


> We've used our AppleTV at most of the resorts, RPR included. I have a small wireless bridge that I use that easily gets me, and all of our devices, through the WiFi portal. The bridge connects to the resort WiFi, then my devices connect to that bridge. As far as the resort network is concerned, I am only connecting one device - the bridge. I get that through the portal, then all connected devices pass through without an issue.
> 
> An additional benefit is that the LAN side of that bridge (facing my devices) uses the same network settings as my home network. No reconfiguration of my devices needed - they connect automatically as they would at home.
> 
> I'm not sure how you would get through the WiFi portal without a bridge - or if the portal is smart enough to recognize devices without a web interface through which to answer the portal questions.



Can you tell me what bridge you bought? We will be heading to Universal next month and want to make sure we can use our Roku along with my laptop and kindle.


----------



## cschaaf

bookbunny said:


> Can you tell me what bridge you bought? We will be heading to Universal next month and want to make sure we can use our Roku along with my laptop and kindle.


I have the TP-Link AC750. I leave it in a electronic organizer travel bag (along with a handful cables and AC chargers for various phones, cameras, etc.) and grab that bag whenever we travel. You might be able to do without it, but it makes things a lot easier. We've used it on probably a dozen trips to hotels, AirBnBs, Vrbo's, etc. It's great to only have to enter the WiFi password one time to get all of your devices online.

The only issue I have with it is that the power cable (micro USB) is kind of a loose connection. It takes some wiggling to get it to stay in. Might just be my unit, though.


----------



## schumigirl

bookbunny said:


> Our first stay at Royal Pacific. I put in a request for Tower 3. Does anyone know where the King Suites are? We have a King Suite booked. Since this is also our Anniversary I am hoping this will be a repeat stay for us.



They`re usually the first 2 rooms as you come out of the elevator. 

One is pool facing. T3 is the tower we always stay in, works for us.


----------



## dalmatian7

Baldy said:


> This is the first mention I’ve seen of hot breakfast items at RPR (at least since COVID). We will be staying club level for the first time on our next trip. Do you remember what the hot items were? Is the food still prepackaged or self serve?


Oh boy the pressure to remember......     I believe there was always a scrambled egg and a meat. I think bacon one day and sausage another plus another section with fresh fruit, cold meat (like sliced ham) and hard boiled eggs.  Sorry I am not a hot meal early in the morning person and I grabbed fruit and moved on.  For prepackaged there was oatmeal and various cereals.  Breads were all loose.  I actually liked their breakfast options better then the WL when we stayed there later in the week.  Better choices in the oatmeal and cereal department and more fruit available.


----------



## OKWMom

Hi, I am staying at Royal Pacific for the first time in February.  I have an autistic daughter who needs her DVDs to unwind at the end of a day.  We normally stay DVC at Disney and those TVs have a hookup for the DVD player right to the TV.  Does the TV in the RP room have that capability, or do I need to bring her a small TV?

TIA


----------



## CAPSLOCK

You can definitely connect via an HDMI cable - someone else might know about using other cables instead.

You can bring a Roku/Firestick if that would suit your needs.


----------



## cschaaf

CAPSLOCK said:


> You can definitely connect via an HDMI cable - someone else might know about using other cables instead.
> 
> You can bring a Roku/Firestick if that would suit your needs.


I concur. We usually take our AppleTV and connect via HDMI. I haven't had to look for other ports, so I don't know if they also had component (Red, Blue, Green) or composite (yellow) video connections.


----------



## Dicentras

I just booked a club 2Queen room for next Dec 30-Jan 1st.  Excited to spend New Years here!  We do Disney often, but this is our first Universal trip.  This thread has me SO pumped for our visit!


----------



## schumigirl

Dicentras said:


> I just booked a club 2Queen room for next Dec 30-Jan 1st.  Excited to spend New Years here!  We do Disney often, but this is our first Universal trip.  This thread has me SO pumped for our visit!



That is exciting!! 

For your first visit, and you`ll be so glad of the EP that time of year! I`m sure your trip will be wonderful.


----------



## Kickstart

Did prices just go up for Royal Pacific?

I've been eying a stay around the 4th of July.  I could have sworn the last time I looked it was around $450 a night, now it shows around $600.

Wondering if I messed up by not making the reservation when I first looked.


----------



## Squirlz

The room I booked for December (King Club) is no longer available, but the 2 Queen which would be the same price has gone up $250 for the same two weeks.


----------



## Kickstart

argh... well, shoot, my planned stay just went up by $780


----------



## JohnnyB2

I looked to add a Saturday night ( separate )before my existing 5 night ressie and a standard queen cost more then our King Club!  I'm watching the AP rates for sure.


----------



## live4christp1

Working on a honeymoon trip for my son and soon to be daughter in law - They have a day booked at Discovery Cove - they will not have a car. What is the best way to get from Royal Pacifica to Discovery Cove and back? I see that the resort offers transport to Aquatica and Sea World but not anything listed for Discovery Cove.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## CAPSLOCK

Previously I thought DC offered a shuttle from Sea World. 
However, I would personally just Uber/Lyft. I think Royal Pacific charges for the shuttle anyways, and no reason to be tied to their times and trying to coordinate 2 shuttles, when you can use ride share for probably $10.


----------



## bookbunny

Does anyone know if the laundry room is coin or CC? I usually do my laundry the day before we leave.


----------



## schumigirl

bookbunny said:


> Does anyone know if the laundry room is coin or CC? I usually do my laundry the day before we leave.



You can do either.


----------



## Ben Linus

Hello,

Staying at RPR in May. We have 7 people in total, me, DW, 3 daughters, plus 2 grandparents. I have two rooms booked. One is club level (5 people), one is not(2 grandparents). I'm trying to get the second room modified to club-level, checking multiple times per day to see if availability opens up.

The grandparents would like to have "sleepovers" in their room, so connecting rooms would be ideal for us. Can we still get connecting rooms even if only one is deemed club-level? Just got off the phone with general reservations and they said no because club-level room would be floor 7, and non-club-level is not. This surprised me because I think I've read several examples where people had suites on floor 6 or rooms in an entirely different tower, but still had club-level access. I left a request for the 2nd room to be in tower 3 so at least the rooms will be reasonably close together. Should I call the hotel directly to request connecting rooms, one club-level, one not?

I'd gladly pay for club-level for the grandparents if availability opens up, and will keep checking. Hopefully this becomes a moot point, but what is the policy if I brought a grandparent with me to get some oatmeal or a drink in the club (even though the grandparents don't have club-level access)?

Thanks!
Ben


----------



## schumigirl

Ben Linus said:


> Hello,
> 
> Staying at RPR in May. We have 7 people in total, me, DW, 3 daughters, plus 2 grandparents. I have two rooms booked. One is club level (5 people), one is not(2 grandparents). I'm trying to get the second room modified to club-level, checking multiple times per day to see if availability opens up.
> 
> The grandparents would like to have "sleepovers" in their room, so connecting rooms would be ideal for us. Can we still get connecting rooms even if only one is deemed club-level? Just got off the phone with general reservations and they said no because club-level room would be floor 7, and non-club-level is not. This surprised me because I think I've read several examples where people had suites on floor 6 or rooms in an entirely different tower, but still had club-level access. I left a request for the 2nd room to be in tower 3 so at least the rooms will be reasonably close together. Should I call the hotel directly to request connecting rooms, one club-level, one not?
> 
> I'd gladly pay for club-level for the grandparents if availability opens up, and will keep checking. Hopefully this becomes a moot point, but what is the policy if I brought a grandparent with me to get some oatmeal or a drink in the club (even though the grandparents don't have club-level access)?
> 
> Thanks!
> Ben



Call the hotel directly, not the general reservation line and they may be able to help you. You can be on the 6th floor and have Club access. Or they may be able to book the other room in as Club if it`s available.

But, for the Grands, if they don`t have club access, don`t take them up.


----------



## jsmla

Does anyone know if Tuk Tuk Market carries milk?  What about a plain, undressed salad?  I’m trying to decide whether or not I want to make a grocery order.

Thanks!


----------



## titaniumfemme

I was at RP last week. Tuk Tuk did have small bottles of milk. They also had a couple of salads, but I believe both had things on them (one had grilled chicken, as I recall). But dressing was on the side.

i eat very low carb/keto to control my T2 diabetes, and honestly, there was almost nothing I could eat from Tuk Tuk. Your mileage may vary, of course.


----------



## bookbunny

I have two Owner Lockers (purple box) that will need to be returned before we leave.  Which transport is best? Just need to drop them off. I saw cars out front. Would it be better if I took an Uber or lyft?


----------



## titaniumfemme

Just a quick note on my stay at Royal Pacific, from January 29-February 1.

There are so many informative posts about the hotel, I'm going to focus mine on the features of a Hospitality Parlor Suite as compared to a DVC suite at Disney World.  (I stayed at Riviera in a 1 bedroom in September 2021.)  *I know this is an apples to oranges comparison.  However -- if someone (like me) wants to stay on property at Universal, at a hotel with the unlimited Express Pass benefit, AND be in a room that offers some space and kitchen facilities, and you want to compare that to what a similar option would be at Disney, I think this is a reasonable comparison to help understand what you will and won't get in the Parlor Suite.*

I'll give you my conclusion now, in case you find this to be TL/DR:  I liked Royal Pacific and would definitely consider staying there again.  Depending on the price, I would also consider the Hospitality Parlor suite again, and I think it would be a better experience because I would know what to expect and would be prepared for it.

As always, your mileage may vary.

The Hospitality Parlor Suite I stayed in was in Tower 3 on the 3rd floor.  It did not include access to the Club.  The location was fine.  My only quibble was that you could hear everything going on in the hallway through the door.  EVERY.  SINGLE. THING.  Fortunately, there wasn't a lot of traffic down the hall.

The suite is made up of a parlor (with a large sectional sofa and a big square table with chairs that seats 10 or so people.)  There is a small kitchen area (more on this in a minute).  The parlor also has its own full bath.  It connects with a bedroom, in my case, one with 2 queen beds and a bath.  A second bedroom can be connected on the other side of the parlor.

Now I'll start with the comparison.  Again, I recognize that the comparison won't be exact and it may not even be fair.  Riviera is a much newer property than RP and was purpose built to provide apartment like accommodations.  But I do think the comparison is somewhat helpful, so here I go.

RP Parlor v. Riviera DVC living area: Riviera's living area is much smaller than the Hospitality Parlor.  I thought the seating area was much more comfortable in the Parlor.  The dining table in the Parlor, however, is not comfortable.  It was huge --reflecting the fact that it probably was designed to be used as a place to host small meetings and receptions.  Riviera was designed as an apartment, and the dining area was much more manageable (and you didn't feel like you were at a party where no one else showed up).

RP Parlor Suite Bathrooms v. Riviera DVC Bathroom: Having 2 full baths in the Parlor Suite was nice.  Both were on the small side, but were just fine. The Riviera 1 bedroom has only 1 bathroom, although it's much larger than the bathrooms at RP and has a separate deep soaking tub.  (The size of the bathrooms may be the place RP shows its age the most.)

RP Parlor Suite Kitchen v. Rivera DVC Kitchen: No contest here -- Riviera all the way.  It really comes down to what I said before:  Riviera is designed as an apartment you could live in while the Parlor Suite is a place where people can meet or be entertained.  The Riviera has a dishwasher; cook top; microwave; full sink; full refrigerator; all pots, pans, dishes, glasses, cutlery; and diswasher detergent, dish soap for hand washing, sponge, paper towel, etc.  The Parlor Suite kitchen is pretty bare -- full refrigerator, microwave, a very small sink and some dishes/glasses/cutlery.  There is no dish soap, sponge or paper towels.  (I ended up having Shipt deliver those things.)

RP Parlor Suite Bedroom v. Riviera DVC Bedroom: The bedrooms were about the same size although the bedroom at the Riviera only had 1 king bed.  For the Universal trip, I needed 2 beds, so the Parlor Suite worked well.  Beds were comfortable in both places and the rooms were fine.  The RP Parlor Suite bedroom was beginning to show signs of wear and tear, but they were pretty slight -- and it's definitely not fair to compare this to the much newer Riviera.

My biggest quibble at RP was housekeeping.  I know others on this board have had nothing but stellar housekeeping service recently at RP.  Mine wasn't stellar -- not awful, but not what it should be for a room at this price point in a hotel that bills itself as high end.  I was prepared to cut RP some slack if they were still having a housekeeper shortage or other COVID related issues, but if so, it was never mentioned that housekeeping would be more limited.  Here's what I experienced.  Arrived Saturday.  In the parks all day on Sunday -- when we returned to the room, towels were replaced in both bathrooms and that's all.  The sheets and blankets on the beds were just pulled up (very sloppily).  No trash was emptied.  Nothing straightened in the seating area.  We had left a couple of glasses and 2 small plates in the sink because there was nothing to wash them with--and they were still there.  (This prompted the aforementioned Shipt order so that I could do it myself.)  Monday, we go back out to the parks.  When we return, again towels had been replaced (along with some -- but not all -- of the used shampoo, body wash, etc.).  This time, the beds were neatly made.  I don't know if they were stripped and changed, but that didn't matter to me for this short stay.  I just wanted them to be made up.  Again, glasses and a couple of plates left unwashed.  Again, no trash emptied.  It was a really odd mix of things done and not done.  (Yes, I communicated this in my survey reply to RP.)

So there you have it.  The Parlor Suite isn't a perfect solution for those who want a bit more space with the option to prepare food and eat in, but it can get the job done (if the price is right).  Hope this is helpful and I'm happy to answer any questions, if I can.


----------



## macraven

Disboards thread of the day
February 10, 2022


----------



## bookbunny

Anyone know if I order meds will I be able to send to the hotel? My BF is a bit "gassy" and I wanted to buy him Beano but they don't sell it in the store in the hotel. I asked.


----------



## Susan2771

Here now, club level.  I will post what I can of club level foiod


----------



## Susan2771

Had to take a photo of the alcohol in club level incognito because my husband hates when I take photos to post


----------



## macraven




----------



## Susan2771

Embarrassed my husband with a couple more photos during the 2 hours of dessert.  The food has been very tasty.  We had some of the Mac n cheese and chicken tenders and they were good, and so were the desserts.  The staff in the club lounge are all super friendly and really do everything possible.  Note, if you are taking alcohol to the room, you can only get 1 drink per person that is actually in the lounge.


----------



## CAPSLOCK

Susan2771 said:


> Embarrassed my husband with a couple more photos during the 2 hours of dessert.  The food has been very tasty.  We had some of the Mac n cheese and chicken tenders and they were good, and so were the desserts.  The staff in the club lounge are all super friendly and really do everything possible.  Note, if you are taking alcohol to the room, you can only get 1 drink per person that is actually in the lounge.


Awesome!

Just so you know, if you crop the photos they will then post right-side-up. Any marginal cropping works.


----------



## Susan2771

Breakfast in club level RPR


----------



## Susan2771

Tuesday menu for club level


----------



## Susan2771

These are what the desserts looked like from Monday evening


----------



## asuburbanman

Here now for a night. Front desk staff was friendly and able to get a room ready by 1, which was nice. However I was surprised to see that the ceiling in the bathroom had so much mold. I thought rooms recently had a rehab. I noticed there is no exhaust fan in the bathrooms. So that’s gonna cause that issue.


----------



## bookbunny

asuburbanman said:


> Here now for a night. Front desk staff was friendly and able to get a room ready by 1, which was nice. However I was surprised to see that the ceiling in the bathroom had so much mold. I thought rooms recently had a rehab. I noticed there is no exhaust fan in the bathrooms. So that’s gonna cause that issue.


Yeah we noticed that there was no exhaust fan too. Really odd. They do need to refurbish the rooms. You could tell the rooms are a bit worn down.


----------



## Tiggerlover91

Found my information elsewhere.  Thanks.


----------



## boogienights

I've booked RPR from Oct 5 to 9.  The seasonal  rate just about gave me a heart attack.  If new rates are released, can I call and change booking to take advantage?


----------



## macraven

Yes you can as long as the rooms are available


----------



## boogienights

macraven said:


> Yes you can as long as the rooms are available


Thanks


----------



## TNKim

Any news on when AP discounts for resorts will be announced for May and June?


----------



## wdwrule

TNKim said:


> Any news on when AP discounts for resorts will be announced for May and June?


I have seen some through at least June 3rd so far.


----------



## nycdisneygal

First time at RPR.  WIll arrive before noon - can I have them put a bag in the bell services fridge? (picking up groceries). Also, i see TukTuk opens at 6 am. will the breakfast sandwiches be available that early?  
thanks!


----------



## FoxC63

Ben Linus said:


> what is the policy if I brought a grandparent with me to get some oatmeal or a drink in the club (even though the grandparents don't have club-level access)?



Just adding, typically we stay at RPR but it was full during our fall trip so we stayed Club Level at Portofino.
During meal time, we were asked to show our room key for about two, three days in a row before we could enter the lounge. If you left your key in your room, you had to go back and get it. 
I 100% agree with @schumigirl *for the Grands, if they don`t have club access, don`t take them up*. Cameras & security are everywhere.  It's not worth the hassle or embarrassment.  I really hope RPR can work something out for you.


----------



## FoxC63

Speaking of rooms, we're booked this fall!
Wed, Oct 26 - Tues, Nov 1 / Club Level 
And couldn't be more thrilled!


----------



## FoxC63

Oh darn, forgot to ask

To add one more night, is this the # I should call?
*Phone: 407-503-3000* 
Thanks!


----------



## C&Jx2

You know what this means!

I keep saying, ”Let’s do Disney this year”, and I even attempted renting points, but with the way things have been over there we find ourselves headed to RPR for the 3rd time! You just can’t beat that king suite and Express Passes!

We’re excited to see the holiday offerings too since we usually go in the summer.


----------



## C&Jx2

Anything new happening at RPR?

Our last trip was RIGHT after reopening so it was pretty barebones and different from our previous, pre-COVID trip.


----------



## schumigirl

C&Jx2 said:


> Anything new happening at RPR?
> 
> Our last trip was RIGHT after reopening so it was pretty barebones and different from our previous, pre-COVID trip.



Glad to hear you`re booked again!!! When are you staying?

More or less back to normal. Islands Buffet Breakfast is back and it`s the same as before Covid. 

Limited menu still in Islands Restaurant and the Wok Experience is back too, albeit at certain times it`s only on Friday and Saturdays. 

We enjoyed several nights in Orchids Lounge this past December and it was excellent as always. We weren`t very impressed with Jake`s this time around which is a shame as we`ve always loved it there. 

We had housekeeping every day and our room was immaculate every day which we were very happy about. 

There was talk of Islands and Jake`s being refurbed this year, haven`t heard it`s been announced yet, so might be later again.


----------



## C&Jx2

schumigirl said:


> Glad to hear you`re booked again!!! When are you staying?
> 
> More or less back to normal. Islands Buffet Breakfast is back and it`s the same as before Covid.
> 
> Limited menu still in Islands Restaurant and the Wok Experience is back too, albeit at certain times it`s only on Friday and Saturdays.
> 
> We enjoyed several nights in Orchids Lounge this past December and it was excellent as always. We weren`t very impressed with Jake`s this time around which is a shame as we`ve always loved it there.
> 
> We had housekeeping every day and our room was immaculate every day which we were very happy about.
> 
> There was talk of Islands and Jake`s being refurbed this year, haven`t heard it`s been announced yet, so might be later again.


December 4-10


----------



## schumigirl

C&Jx2 said:


> December 4-10



I`m going to bet you`ll love the Holiday offerings. They really do it well, we love our Christmas trips. 

We`ll be at RP then too


----------



## tarheel618

We haven't been to Universal in 6 years and are going back in May.  We booked one night at RPR to get the express passes.  Last time we did this we were able to check in very early in the morning (didn't get the room yet) but was able to get our express passes for the day and early admission to the park.   Is that still possible to do?


----------



## schumigirl

tarheel618 said:


> We haven't been to Universal in 6 years and are going back in May.  We booked one night at RPR to get the express passes.  Last time we did this we were able to check in very early in the morning (didn't get the room yet) but was able to get our express passes for the day and early admission to the park.   Is that still possible to do?



You can absolutely still do this......


----------



## tarheel618

schumigirl said:


> You can absolutely still do this......



GREAT  thanks for the quick reply.


----------



## schumigirl

tarheel618 said:


> GREAT  thanks for the quick reply.



You are very welcome.....glad to help


----------



## Neela

This thread is so informative 
I did not read it all through, so please excuse me if this has been asked before...
I'm traveling with a vegetarian and we're considering club level. Will he be able to get anything in the evening other than the vegetable crudites?


----------



## schumigirl

Neela said:


> This thread is so informative
> I did not read it all through, so please excuse me if this has been asked before...
> I'm traveling with a vegetarian and we're considering club level. Will he be able to get anything in the evening other than the vegetable crudites?



Yes, he will be able to eat.

On certain nights the options for the hot meals are already vegetarian.

But, if you let the lounge know they’ll have a separate meal arranged for the vegetarian. It’s delivered to the lounge in time for evening service so he’ll absolutely be catered for.

rprclubconcierge@loewshotels.com

If you drop them an email with the dietary requirements before you arrive, it’ll all be sorted for your guest.

And glad you found the thread helpful


----------



## Neela

schumigirl said:


> Yes, he will be able to eat.
> 
> On certain nights the options for the hot meals are already vegetarian.
> 
> But, if you let the lounge know they’ll have a separate meal arranged for the vegetarian. It’s delivered to the lounge in time for evening service so he’ll absolutely be catered for.
> 
> rprclubconcierge@loewshotels.com
> 
> If you drop them an email with the dietary requirements before you arrive, it’ll all be sorted for your guest.
> 
> And glad you found the thread helpful



Thank you so much  I can't believe you answered me this quickly


----------



## schumigirl

Neela said:


> Thank you so much  I can't believe you answered me this quickly



lol……you're welcome.

Glad to help……


----------



## OurLaughingPlace

First time at Universal - booked and staying at RPR.  Are there mini-fridges in rooms? My father is diabetic and needs his medication refridgerated.  Thank you - I'm sure I'll have many more questions so I really appreciate this thread.


----------



## wdwrule

OurLaughingPlace said:


> First time at Universal - booked and staying at RPR.  Are there mini-fridges in rooms? My father is diabetic and needs his medication refridgerated.  Thank you - I'm sure I'll have many more questions so I really appreciate this thread.


Yes in my experiences, all UO hotels at all levels had a mini fridge in the rooms along with a coffee maker.


----------



## schumigirl

OurLaughingPlace said:


> First time at Universal - booked and staying at RPR.  Are there mini-fridges in rooms? My father is diabetic and needs his medication refridgerated.  Thank you - I'm sure I'll have many more questions so I really appreciate this thread.



Yes, they`ve had mini fridges for several years in all rooms. 

Picture of the fridge is in the first posts of this thread.


----------



## nycdisneygal

Had  a great visit few weeks ago. We liked the Wok at islands.  Housekeeping was good too.  Just booked 2 bedroom so that all of us go down in November! CANT WAIT!!!!!!


----------



## schumigirl

nycdisneygal said:


> Had  a great visit few weeks ago. We liked the Wok at islands.  Housekeeping was good too.  Just booked 2 bedroom so that all of us go down in November! CANT WAIT!!!!!!



That is very good to hear you enjoyed the Wok experience, it is excellent. And yes, we had back to normal housekeeping top notch housekeeping in Nov/Dec which is good to know things are finally getting back to normal. 

And another trip planned is fabulous.........


----------



## Squirlz

We had a few housekeeping issues in December.  One day they left no washcloths.  Another day we had maintenance called about a clogged shower drain.  The fool put the DND sign on the door when he left so we got no service.  Our last day we got back to find no housekeeping again.  When I called they said it was marked as done.  We did get our parking comped as a result.


----------



## kristenabelle

Staying at RPR for the first time for my annual birthday/HHN trip in October! I usually stay at HRH (can't beat the walk to my fave park), but RPR's rates were better. And this is totally random and sounds silly, but the bathroom/showers look so nice and updated compared to HRH! I'm excited, since the showers at HRH are my one big complaint about the resort.

Love reading through this thread, thanks for all the great details!


----------



## macraven

Squirlz said:


> We had a few housekeeping issues in December.  One day they left no washcloths.  Another day we had maintenance called about a clogged shower drain.  The fool put the DND sign on the door when he left so we got no service.  Our last day we got back to find no housekeeping again.  When I called they said it was marked as done.  We did get our parking comped as a result.


I thought you stayed club level 
Totally shocked that someone dropped the ball


----------



## Squirlz

macraven said:


> I thought you stayed club level
> Totally shocked that someone dropped the ball


Yes.  Why do you ask?


----------



## schumigirl

kristenabelle said:


> Staying at RPR for the first time for my annual birthday/HHN trip in October! I usually stay at HRH (can't beat the walk to my fave park), but RPR's rates were better. And this is totally random and sounds silly, but the bathroom/showers look so nice and updated compared to HRH! I'm excited, since the showers at HRH are my one big complaint about the resort.
> 
> Love reading through this thread, thanks for all the great details!



Really hope you like it at RP. The walk isn`t that much further to Citywalk, we tend to walk most mornings and it`s a lovely pathway too. 

Glad you have enjoyed reading the thread.......


----------



## Galwayman81

Back to Universal after our honeymoon in 2018 where we stayed in portofino

Staying Royal pacific
Is it still ok to request a kettle for the room , I assume we can ask for this at check in

Read about texting requests but will just be on Irish number so not sure if they will get the text / can we ring instead ? Is it efficient?


----------



## schumigirl

Galwayman81 said:


> Back to Universal after our honeymoon in 2018 where we stayed in portofino
> 
> Staying Royal pacific
> Is it still ok to request a kettle for the room , I assume we can ask for this at check in
> 
> Read about texting requests but will just be on Irish number so not sure if they will get the text / can we ring instead ? Is it efficient?



Yes, ask at check in. 

We`ve always found any request by calling works just fine. If we needed anything we tend to call Star Services on the room phone or ask at the front desk. We never needed to use the txt option for anything.


----------



## BostonEd

Wait, what? Royal Pacific doesn't have balconies? In fact, it looks like none of the Premier resorts at Universal have balconies? What the heck? Why would I want to stay there? I give Disney grief because their moderates don't even have interior hallways. This is a similar gaff, IMO.


----------



## hhoope01

Actually PBR does have rooms with balconies.  Not a lot, but some.  I've been able to get a balcony room a couple of times in the past.


----------



## SCSabresfan

I like the fact that there are no balconies. Nothing detracts more from the ambiance a hotel is trying to build than a bunch of random beach towels and bathing suits hanging over the railings of balconies.


----------



## georgina

BostonEd said:


> Wait, what? Royal Pacific doesn't have balconies? In fact, it looks like none of the Premier resorts at Universal have balconies? What the heck? Why would I want to stay there? I give Disney grief because their moderates don't even have interior hallways. This is a similar gaff, IMO.


(Tried to put a smiley here but for some reason they won't load today)  It doesn't appear to have hurt their occupancy rates! I guess if it is that important to you, don't stay there. Many (most?) of us don't care. I don't care about no interior hallways in Disney moderates either.


----------



## BostonEd

georgina said:


> (Tried to put a smiley here but for some reason they won't load today)  It doesn't appear to have hurt their occupancy rates! I guess if it is that important to you, don't stay there. Many (most?) of us don't care. I don't care about no interior hallways in Disney moderates either.


For a shorter (2 or 3 nights) stay, it might not be a deal breaker. But it's just cheaping out, regardless. Maybe you "don't care" but in any other part of the world, a moderate-equivalent hotel would have interior hallways. Disney cheaped out because they could get away with it. Same with Loews. I don't expect balconies in a four star hotel in Manhattan, but in a "resort" setting? Absolutely.


----------



## macraven

Let’s move on away from this whine
If you want a room with a balcony, you are not going to find it at RP

Really nothing to discus about it

 Consider booking at PBH if you want a balcony room


----------



## macraven

Reopening the Loew Royal Pacific thread 
And it will stay open unless it veers off the path again


----------



## CJK

Hi all! We are looking forward to our 3rd stay at RPR next month. We are planning to eat at Islands Dining Room for the first time (we've dined everywhere else at the resort). Is the Wok Experience currently being offered on Friday nights? I've read about it previously, and thought it would be a fun way to kick of our trip. Thanks for any info!


----------



## schumigirl

CJK said:


> Hi all! We are looking forward to our 3rd stay at RPR next month. We are planning to eat at Islands Dining Room for the first time (we've dined everywhere else at the resort). Is the Wok Experience currently being offered on Friday nights? I've read about it previously, and thought it would be a fun way to kick of our trip. Thanks for any info!



Last time I asked it was on Friday and Saturdays.....

We always enjoyed it, food was always cooked well and very tasty, yes, nice way to start your trip off.


----------



## CAPSLOCK

CJK said:


> Hi all! We are looking forward to our 3rd stay at RPR next month. We are planning to eat at Islands Dining Room for the first time (we've dined everywhere else at the resort). Is the Wok Experience currently being offered on Friday nights? I've read about it previously, and thought it would be a fun way to kick of our trip. Thanks for any info!


----------



## macraven

I have enjoyed the wok experience quite a few times 
Excited it is returning!


----------



## live2teach123

Are there bottles of body lotion and mouthwash in the rooms? TIA!


----------



## schumigirl

live2teach123 said:


> Are there bottles of body lotion and mouthwash in the rooms? TIA!



Body lotion yes, mouthwash no.


----------



## live2teach123

schumigirl said:


> Body lotion yes, mouthwash no.


Thank you so much!


----------



## disneyinthespringtime

For any checking updates…
1. They only give you the tiny shampoo bottles not the wall mounted kind. 
2. If you miss the boat walk immediately!! It is so slow and takes a long time for the next one to come. Walk is much better


----------



## C&Jx2

Just added an extra day on to our December reservation


----------



## wdhinn89

Is the Royal Pacific the closest hotel to The Wizarding World of Harry Potter?


----------



## macraven

Harry Potter is in both parks


----------



## wdwrule

wdhinn89 said:


> Is the Royal Pacific the closest hotel to The Wizarding World of Harry Potter?


Both parks, Islands of Adventure and Studios, include The Wizarding World of Harry Potter.  Royal Pacific is closest to IoA which includes the Hogsmeade area. Studios includes the Diagon Alley section.


----------



## WHEELBURNS

Just booked a late September trip.  Stayed at Sapphire Falls in February for a week.  Doing a shorter trip this time and decided it was worth the upgrade.  Shorter walk and EP!!!  Very excited.


----------



## Nabas

wdhinn89 said:


> Is the Royal Pacific the closest hotel to The Wizarding World of Harry Potter?


The Royal Pacific is closer to Islands of Adventure, which includes Hogesmeade.

The Hard Rock is closer to Universal Studios, which includes Diagon Alley.

IMO, Diagon Alley is much better than Hogsmeade in terms of an overall Harry Potter experience (shops, food, entertainment, etc.). But Hogsmeade has 2 headliner attractions whereas Diagon Alley only has 1.


----------



## toystoriegirl

I'm planning a family week-long stay in November and considering an annual pass for the hotel discount. We were planning to get a standard room and have our 2 young kids share 1 queen with 2 adults in the other queen, or maybe a little "nest" on the floor for one kid in a worst case scenario. I understand the AP discounts are released a few months in advance so I'd need to check for rates much closer to our stay, but if I check right now there are "Savvy Traveler" discounts on the suites only. Is this an indication that the AP discounts will only be for suites as well, and not standard rooms? Or is it arbitrary? It just seems weird to me that other (cheaper & premier alike) hotels have the Savvy Traveler discount on standard rooms for this same week now, but RP does not.


----------



## schumigirl

disneyinthespringtime said:


> For any checking updates…
> 1. They only give you the tiny shampoo bottles not the wall mounted kind.
> 2. If you miss the boat walk immediately!! It is so slow and takes a long time for the next one to come. Walk is much better



I much prefer having individual bottles the way they do it at Universal. You can ask for more, they`ll give you as many as you need. I tend to use it till I can get to the store to buy my own, but,  it is quite a nice enough shampoo.

You don`t always wait a long time for boats, at times as soon as one leaves anothe rone appears. But, it is a short and very nice walk when you do walk.




C&Jx2 said:


> Just added an extra day on to our December reservation



Woohoooo!!!

Glad to hear that.......




WHEELBURNS said:


> Just booked a late September trip.  Stayed at Sapphire Falls in February for a week.  Doing a shorter trip this time and decided it was worth the upgrade.  Shorter walk and EP!!!  Very excited.



Congratulations!!!

Hope you have a fabulous stay there and yes, EP is a big incentive.


----------



## Chumpieboy

wdhinn89 said:


> Is the Royal Pacific the closest hotel to The Wizarding World of Harry Potter?


Others have pointed out the distance to each of the parks etc. but are you asking about potential views from the hotel, or which hotel might give you the closest walk to those areas?  If the latter it's really wash since in both parks it's the same walk from CW/park front gates to the HP areas.


----------



## C&Jx2

So whenever we’ve booked RPR I’ve never seen a king suite with club level access offered. Does anyone know if that room category even exists? Or if we can add club level access to an existing reservation?


----------



## zillayen

.


----------



## macraven

Don’t know if this is still valid but a few peeps I know book that room type and pay to add club


----------



## C&Jx2

macraven said:


> Don’t know if this is still valid but a few peeps I know book that room type and pay to add club


I might give them a call and ask…


----------



## Squirlz

C&Jx2 said:


> So whenever we’ve booked RPR I’ve never seen a king suite with club level access offered. Does anyone know if that room category even exists? Or if we can add club level access to an existing reservation?


I know there is a Presidential Suite right next to our room, and I think 2 hospitality suites also on Club level.


----------



## schumigirl

C&Jx2 said:


> So whenever we’ve booked RPR I’ve never seen a king suite with club level access offered. Does anyone know if that room category even exists? Or if we can add club level access to an existing reservation?



You can usually add Club to any room booked, if it`s available of course. I do know a couple of folks that have done this.

I`d give them a call to ask, but make sure you call the hotel, not the reservation line, you`ll get a more accurate answer from the hotel.


----------



## C&Jx2

schumigirl said:


> You can usually add Club to any room booked, if it`s available of course. I do know a couple of folks that have done this.
> 
> I`d give them a call to ask, but make sure you call the hotel, not the reservation line, you`ll get a more accurate answer from the hotel.


So just to update… I called the resort itself who transferred me to the main Universal Resorts reservation line. The said you can’t add it ahead of arrival, but you can inquire upon check in and if it’s available they can add the service at that point.


----------



## schumigirl

C&Jx2 said:


> So just to update… I called the resort itself who transferred me to the main Universal Resorts reservation line. The said you can’t add it ahead of arrival, but you can inquire upon check in and if it’s available they can add the service at that point.


Sorry soldier`s sweetie....I knew you couldn`t add it ahead of time, but just thought you wanted to check you could still do it if available at check in........I worded that badly!! 

Strange they sent you to the reservation line though........

Hopefully you`ll be able to add it when you check in......


----------



## Galwayman81

Hi

With the TVs in the room can you cast things from your phone ?


----------



## CheriePenguin

With not having the luau back yet, do they also not do the torch lighting ceremony?  And any word or rumor about when the luau might return?


----------



## FoxC63

*Cluck, croak, hoot, *sorry for the hiccups!


----------



## lcc2

I think they were looking for king suite.  I've never seen CL king suite. They could exist, I've just never seen it before


----------



## C&Jx2

FoxC63 said:


> I realize you asked this ages ago but yes they do offer Club Level King
> as seen below:
> View attachment 666539
> Couple of things to note:
> 
> The Queen & King Club level are the same price $610.25 and so are the discounts. The Qn Savvy Traveler rate is sold out but it was $442.17.  The only difference is room size. I cannot confirm AP pricing.
> If you don't see either room types being offered that means it's sold out.  If possible you might have to change your dates.





lcc2 said:


> I think they were looking for king suite.  I've never seen CL king suite. They could exist, I've just never seen it before




Yes. I was looking in regards to the king suites. But thanks!


----------



## FoxC63

King Suites - that I have never seen either.  So sorry @C&Jx2 post has been edited to prevent confusion!


----------



## TexasTerri

Hi All, I will be at RPR on 5-25, renting a mobility scooter from Gold. I spoke with the front desk and she said the overnight charging is done in the hallway. For security reasons, I would prefer inside the room. Does anyone have experience with this? If there is room inside, where is the best spot? Thanks.


----------



## Galwayman81

Does anyone know how much a bottle of beer is in the tuk tuk marketplace?

I assume I am not limited to just one, I would like to buy maybe two to have in the room in the evening .


----------



## schumigirl

Galwayman81 said:


> Does anyone know how much a bottle of beer is in the tuk tuk marketplace?
> 
> I assume I am not limited to just one, I would like to buy maybe two to have in the room in the evening .



Just been over to Royal and checked in Tuk Tuk, domestic bottled beers like Bud are $7 and some other IPA’s in cans are $8.

I don’t think they limit you as such, but they can’t serve alcohol till I believe after 11am.


----------



## CheriePenguin

Is POG juice available anywhere by counter service at RP, or only at Islands dining room for table service?  TY!


----------



## FoxC63

CheriePenguin said:


> Is POG juice available anywhere by counter service at RP, or only at Islands dining room for table service?  TY!



What's POG juice?


----------



## CheriePenguin

FoxC63 said:


> What's POG juice?


It's passion fruit - orange - guava juice.  It's on the menu for Islands restaurant at RP (and also served at Boma & Tusker House in Disney, and on the Disney cruise ships).


----------



## closetmickey

Hi!! Love reading through this thread! First visit coming up in July! First things first…does Tuk Tuk sell bottles of wine?  Might anyone have a photo with types and prices?


----------



## closetmickey

Another question… We will be moving from offsite and checking in early to take advantage of the express pass as we will only be at the parks for two days for my daughter’s birthday. I have seen mention of an email that allows you to pre-check in. We booked through Priceline – might we still receive that email? With limited park time we are hoping not to encounter a long check in line in the morning


----------



## macraven

Wish I could answer your questions about Priceline but have never gone through them

At least by my posting to your question, your post will stay up on the list and hope someone will be able to provide you answers


----------



## danno561

schumigirl said:


> You can usually add Club to any room booked, if it`s available of course. I do know a couple of folks that have done this.
> 
> I`d give them a call to ask, but make sure you call the hotel, not the reservation line, you`ll get a more accurate answer from the hotel.


It’s been a few years since we upgraded at check-in.  What is the typical cost to upgrade to club level nowadays?  We will be there two nights, May 31 and June 1.


----------



## mamapenguin

CheriePenguin said:


> It's passion fruit - orange - guava juice.  It's on the menu for Islands restaurant at RP (and also served at Boma & Tusker House in Disney, and on the Disney cruise ships).


Also served at Ohana.


----------



## irt9206

Is there still a Will Call window to pick up tickets purchase online.


----------



## schumigirl

danno561 said:


> It’s been a few years since we upgraded at check-in.  What is the typical cost to upgrade to club level nowadays?  We will be there two nights, May 31 and June 1.



Sorry, I have no clue on costs.

If you call the hotel directly they should be able to tell you cost for your dates…….


----------



## MichelinMan

We are staying for 5 nights at Cabana Bay before 4 nights at RPR. I know you can purchase a refillable mug at Cabana Bay for length of stay, but just wondered whether it could be used if we transfer across to RPR for the remainder of our stay.


----------



## danno561

schumigirl said:


> Sorry, I have no clue on costs.
> 
> If you call the hotel directly they should be able to tell you cost for your dates…….


Thank you. Given that currnt rates are significantly higher than when I booked the room, I was more interested in the space available day of check-in upgrade charge.  It used to be around $125/day last time I checked in (2020)


----------



## jdancisin

C&Jx2 said:


> So whenever we’ve booked RPR I’ve never seen a king suite with club level access offered. Does anyone know if that room category even exists? Or if we can add club level access to an existing reservation?


Yes they do exist. We have one booked for mid June.


----------



## wdhinn89

Trying to decide if the additional $115 per night is worth it for the club level, can anyone report back as to what was being offered during breakfast, lunch, dinner and late night snacks? Also,  what time do early morning hours usually start in August? I see the breakfast for club level starts at 7am. TIA!!!


----------



## wdhinn89

Susan2771 said:


> Embarrassed my husband with a couple more photos during the 2 hours of dessert.  The food has been very tasty.  We had some of the Mac n cheese and chicken tenders and they were good, and so were the desserts.  The staff in the club lounge are all super friendly and really do everything possible.  Note, if you are taking alcohol to the room, you can only get 1 drink per person that is actually in the lounge.  View attachment 647215View attachment 647216View attachment 647217View attachment 647218


Are you permitted more than 1 drink while in the lounge?


----------



## schumigirl

jdancisin said:


> Yes they do exist. We have one booked for mid June.



Yes, we stay in one when we stay at RP they most certainly do exist.


----------



## schumigirl

wdhinn89 said:


> Are you permitted more than 1 drink while in the lounge?



It’s one drink at a time for each adult, but yes, you can have more than one drink.


----------



## schumigirl

wdhinn89 said:


> Trying to decide if the additional $115 per night is worth it for the club level, can anyone report back as to what was being offered during breakfast, lunch, dinner and late night snacks? Also,  what time do early morning hours usually start in August? I see the breakfast for club level starts at 7am. TIA!!!



Running out the door but will reply later, I’m here now.


----------



## schumigirl

wdhinn89 said:


> Trying to decide if the additional $115 per night is worth it for the club level, can anyone report back as to what was being offered during breakfast, lunch, dinner and late night snacks? Also,  what time do early morning hours usually start in August? I see the breakfast for club level starts at 7am. TIA!!!



Breakfast is the usual options of several cereals, oatmeal in containers, white or brown toast, bagels, muffins, croissants, honey, butter, peanut butter, preserves and  cream cheese.

Yoghurts, hard boiled eggs, cold meats, cheeses, assorted fresh fruit including melon, watermelon and pineapple, donuts, apple danish and mini muffins.

Usual assorted teas, water, orange juice and they have a lovely new coffee machine since we were last there that makes delicious lattes and so on.

They also offer complimentary mimosas…..you can have orange juice, pineapple juice or cranberry juice mimosas.

Lunch is just snack options, fruits and so on, there are some pictures in the first post of this thread.
.
Evening appetisers are on a rota of beef empanadas, chicken tenders with mac n cheese, Italian meatballs and a beef stir fry with rice which is more like a casserole, but looks very nice.

Along with the hot option, they have a daily salad with differing dressings, several cheeses and crackers and a crudite plate with a dip.

Several wines, beers and a cider are also complimentary. 

Desserts vary although it’s something we never make it up for as we are usually out and about having dinner offsite. 

As to whether it’s worth it for you is subjective.


----------



## wdhinn89

schumigirl said:


> Breakfast is the usual options of several cereals, oatmeal in containers, white or brown toast, bagels, muffins, croissants, honey, butter, peanut butter, preserves and  cream cheese.
> 
> Yoghurts, hard boiled eggs, cold meats, cheeses, assorted fresh fruit including melon, watermelon and pineapple, donuts, apple danish and mini muffins.
> 
> Usual assorted teas, water, orange juice and they have a lovely new coffee machine since we were last there that makes delicious lattes and so on.
> 
> They also offer complimentary mimosas…..you can have orange juice, pineapple juice or cranberry juice mimosas.
> 
> Lunch is just snack options, fruits and so on, there are some pictures in the first post of this thread.
> .
> Evening appetisers are on a rota of beef empanadas, chicken tenders with mac n cheese, Italian meatballs and a beef stir fry with rice which is more like a casserole, but looks very nice.
> 
> Along with the hot option, they have a daily salad with differing dressings, several cheeses and crackers and a crudite plate with a dip.
> 
> Several wines, beers and a cider are also complimentary.
> 
> Desserts vary although it’s something we never make it up for as we are usually out and about having dinner offsite.
> 
> As to whether it’s worth it for you is subjective.


Thank you for all the info!!!


----------



## irt9206

Is there a kiosk to print boarding passes in the lobby? TIA


----------



## schumigirl

Latest Club Lounge menu rotation for RPR






Thanks to the lovely Club Lounge staff for printing it off for me


----------



## danno561

schumigirl said:


> Sorry, I have no clue on costs.
> 
> If you call the hotel directly they should be able to tell you cost for your dates…….


Called the RPR and the cost for a space available upgrade to club level at check-in is still $125.


----------



## jods

Does RP usually sell out?  I wanted to book for mid August and nothing is available my week.  Only pbh is available.   Could RP and HRH really be at capacity?  They have rooms available before and after my week.  Pbh only has 1 room type available.  So odd.


----------



## schumigirl

jods said:


> Does RP usually sell out?  I wanted to book for mid August and nothing is available my week.  Only pbh is available.   Could RP and HRH really be at capacity?  They have rooms available before and after my week.  Pbh only has 1 room type available.  So odd.



We were talking to a manager earlier and yes, they have sold out for certain times this year. They have reached capacity often, so it is possible they have sold out.

Keep checking though in case of cancellations.


----------



## jods

schumigirl said:


> We were talking to a manager earlier and yes, they have sold out for certain times this year. They have reached capacity often, so it is possible they have sold out.
> 
> Keep checking though in case of cancellations.


Thanks. Travel this summer is so crazy to me.  Between flight prices and hotel capacity.  Guess I will book PBH and hope something else opens up.


----------



## closetmickey

A couple club level questions…
Are you allowed to take a couple water bottles  back to the room?
Saw the midday snack photo- are any of these available in the morning to be taken with you to your room/the parks?
Thank you


----------



## closetmickey

schumigirl said:


> Latest Club Lounge menu rotation for RPR
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 668620
> 
> 
> Thanks to the lovely Club Lounge staff for printing it off for me


Does the schedule tend to stay the same week to week?


----------



## lcc2

closetmickey said:


> Does the schedule tend to stay the same week to week?


This was the exact schedule for our week in March. Staying club again next week so this print out is helpful.


----------



## CAPSLOCK

closetmickey said:


> A couple club level questions…
> Are you allowed to take a couple water bottles back to the room?


Yes.  And then to the parks too


----------



## CAPSLOCK

Our stash, 2 adults after 1 night (minus what we drank, of course):


This was Portofino but the same concept applies.


----------



## schumigirl

closetmickey said:


> A couple club level questions…
> Are you allowed to take a couple water bottles  back to the room?
> Saw the midday snack photo- are any of these available in the morning to be taken with you to your room/the parks?
> Thank you



Yes, you can absolutely ask for snacks to take away when they’re not laid out.


----------



## schumigirl

closetmickey said:


> Does the schedule tend to stay the same week to week?



It does change seasonally, but this rotation will be on for a while.


----------



## mackaylc

jods said:


> Does RP usually sell out?  I wanted to book for mid August and nothing is available my week.  Only pbh is available.   Could RP and HRH really be at capacity?  They have rooms available before and after my week.  Pbh only has 1 room type available.  So odd.


We are going to Universal from October 6-9 and weirdly RPR was sold out for Oct 6 (Thursday) but not for the other days of our trip. Chatted with someone at Universal and they confirmed that October 6 is completely booked. I ended up booking Cabana Bay for the Thursday and plan a move to RPR for Friday-Sunday. We are going to Volcano Bay on Friday so it works out for us (and cheaper). But we would have liked to not have to move.


----------



## jods

mackaylc said:


> We are going to Universal from October 6-9 and weirdly RPR was sold out for Oct 6 (Thursday) but not for the other days of our trip. Chatted with someone at Universal and they confirmed that October 6 is completely booked. I ended up booking Cabana Bay for the Thursday and plan a move to RPR for Friday-Sunday. We are going to Volcano Bay on Friday so it works out for us (and cheaper). But we would have liked to not have to move.


Thanks.  I will try calling anyway once I have my flights.  For now I at least have pbh.  My husband refuses to move and we already have a disney/universal split.


----------



## schumigirl

RPR Luau will return from Saturday June 25th…….


----------



## saskdw

schumigirl said:


> RPR Luau will return from Saturday June 25th…….


My wife will be very happy!!


----------



## mamapenguin

schumigirl said:


> RPR Luau will return from Saturday June 25th…….


How far in advance do they take reservations? It looks like fun. What is the difference in the seating other than the tiki mug?


----------



## CheriePenguin

schumigirl said:


> RPR Luau will return from Saturday June 25th…….


Nice - but bummer that it will be a few weeks too late for us


----------



## schumigirl

mamapenguin said:


> How far in advance do they take reservations? It looks like fun. What is the difference in the seating other than the tiki mug?



They’re taking reservations now.


----------



## Baldy

schumigirl said:


> They’re taking reservations now.


Can I do it online? Every time I try it says it’s temporarily unavailable. Does it have to be in person when you get there?


----------



## Chumpieboy

irt9206 said:


> Is there still a Will Call window to pick up tickets purchase online.


Saw that you didn't get an answer on this - yes there is a will call windows in the lobby.  It's closer to the entrance next to the bell services desk.  There are staff to help instead of the kiosk that you might remember past the front desk area.


----------



## schumigirl

Baldy said:


> Can I do it online? Every time I try it says it’s temporarily unavailable. Does it have to be in person when you get there?



They told me it was available online, but maybe the system needs updating a little more.

Someone in the Club Lounge last night had booked it, but didn’t ask how They had done it.


----------



## schumigirl

Islands Restaurant and Jake’s Bar refurbishment has been pushed back to 2023 now.


----------



## condorthb

I tried searching ,but couldn't find the answer.

This trip, we didn't get a package. Is there a way to prepay the hotel stay prior to arrival?


----------



## Baldy

condorthb said:


> I tried searching ,but couldn't find the answer.
> 
> This trip, we didn't get a package. Is there a way to prepay the hotel stay prior to arrival?


Yes. I just did it myself for an upcoming trip and did it last year too. They can send you a credit card authorization email. You fill out the online form (in the email) and they put through your payment. It’s very easy. I kept a copy of the confirmation email to show at check-in just to be safe, but no one asked for it.


----------



## CheriePenguin

Any recent reports on if you can still keep refrigerated items at bell services when you are checking in prior to room being ready?  In the past we were able to do that before check-in, but not at check-out.


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

Baldy said:


> Yes. I just did it myself for an upcoming trip and did it last year too. They can send you a credit card authorization email. You fill out the online form (in the email) and they put through your payment. It’s very easy. I kept a copy of the confirmation email to show at check-in just to be safe, but no one asked for it.


Did you have to email your credit card information?  I wouldn't feel comfortable with that; email isn't secure.  Would they let you do it over the phone?


----------



## Baldy

ruadisneyfan2 said:


> Did you have to email your credit card information?  I wouldn't feel comfortable with that; email isn't secure.  Would they let you do it over the phone?


I was told they are not allowed to take more than the initial deposit over the phone. 
You don’t actually email your info. They send you a secure link to your booking info using “Sertifi”. 
Once they receive your info electronically, you get a copy of the authorization but it only shows the last 4 digits of your credit card.


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

Baldy said:


> I was told they are not allowed to take more than the initial deposit over the phone.
> You don’t actually email your info. They send you a secure link to your booking info using “Sertifi”.
> Once they receive your info electronically, you get a copy of the authorization but it only shows the last 4 digits of your credit card.


Thank you.


----------



## emmabelle

Does anyone know what time the pool opens?  We’re checking in early tomorrow. We’re Port Orleans now.


----------



## closetmickey

emmabelle said:


> Does anyone know what time the pool opens?  We’re checking in early tomorrow. We’re Port Orleans now.


Sorry I cant help you but we are doing the reverse in July - Royal Pacific followed by Port Orleans.


----------



## schumigirl

emmabelle said:


> Does anyone know what time the pool opens?  We’re checking in early tomorrow. We’re Port Orleans now.



It was 9am at least up till Wednesday last week.

But, schools have broken up now so it could be back to 8am.


----------



## emmabelle

closetmickey said:


> Sorry I cant help you but we are doing the reverse in July - Royal Pacific followed by Port Orleans.



Haha, 

 the pool at POFQ didn’t open until 10 am!  We’re early risers so that threw a wrench into our plans 



schumigirl said:


> It was 9am at least up till Wednesday last week.
> 
> But, schools have broken up now so it could be back to 8am.




That would be great.  Even 9am is way better than 10am.


----------



## emmabelle

Got to the resort at 9:30am, only one person ahead of us in line to check in.  Waited maybe 5 minutes.  Asked for tower  1 or 3.  Said we could have 3.  Happy about that.  There was a guy managing the Avis counter in case anyone was interested. 

Upgraded our preferred AP’s to 3 park and purchased HHN express passes for September. 

Edited - room ready at 1pm. Yay


----------



## wdhinn89

emmabelle said:


> Got to the resort at 9:30am, only one person ahead of us in line to check in.  Waited maybe 5 minutes.  Asked for tower  1 or 3.  Said we could have 3.  Happy about that.  There was a guy managing the Avis counter in case anyone was interested.
> 
> Upgraded our preferred AP’s to 3 park and purchased HHN express passes for September.
> 
> Edited - room ready at 1pm. Yay


I may have missed it but why did you ask for Tower 1 or 3?


----------



## emmabelle

wdhinn89 said:


> I may have missed it but why did you ask for Tower 1 or 3?



I wanted to be nearer the pool and pathways.  We had a std view booked so I knew we would be in no man’s land.  The furtherest parts of T 2 looked far on the map.


----------



## wdhinn89

emmabelle said:


> I wanted to be nearer the pool and pathways.  We had a std view booked so I knew we would be in no man’s land.  The furtherest parts of T 2 looked far on the map.


Thanks, good to know!


----------



## closetmickey

emmabelle said:


> I wanted to be nearer the pool and pathways.  We had a std view booked so I knew we would be in no man’s land.  The furtherest parts of T 2 looked far on the map.


Should we call and add the request to our reservation or just ask at check in?


----------



## schumigirl

closetmickey said:


> Should we call and add the request to our reservation or just ask at check in?



I wouldn’t wait till check in for your request.

Call and make your requests as soon as you can, then around 5-6 days before your trip, call again to make sure your requests are on your reservation. If they can help you, they will.


----------



## dummydaydream

Hi. We have 2 nights club level booked in August. Should we make any kind of room request in advance?  Are all the club rooms on the same floor as the lounge? Thanks


----------



## schumigirl

dummydaydream said:


> Hi. We have 2 nights club level booked in August. Should we make any kind of room request in advance?  Are all the club rooms on the same floor as the lounge? Thanks



You are usually on the 7th floor. 

However, you can be on the 6th floor, we actually prefer the 6th floor, but not everyone looks for that. 

You could ask for a pool view, views are nicer on that side.


----------



## wdhinn89

Should I purchase our tickets when we get to the hotel? We will be getting a 1day/2park hopper ticket for 4 people.

Is there any place to get discounted tickets?  The savings through AAA is only about $3


----------



## CAPSLOCK

wdhinn89 said:


> Is there any place to get discounted tickets?


For 1 day tickets, usually no unfortunately.

I would suggest buying online ahead of time, or at least verifying prices before buying them at the hotel - the online prices are cheaper than the gate price for most tickets, not sure about 1 day tickets though. You can also buy them online even the day before and pick them up at the hotel (this would probably be the best option). In theory you can buy them online and pick them up immediately, but if they're delayed sending the e-tickets it would be problematic. No reason not to buy them at least the night before.


----------



## martikus

This is our first time staying at RPR since 2019 and just want to say the TukTuk market was just what this place needed.  Tons of grab and go items, a few hot items, coffee, etc.  makes breakfast or snacks so much easier.


----------



## martikus

dummydaydream said:


> Hi. We have 2 nights club level booked in August. Should we make any kind of room request in advance?  Are all the club rooms on the same floor as the lounge? Thanks



We always ask for a quiet room.  There a few really close to club or a few in hallway everyone walks down.  By asking for a quiet room we’ve never ended up in those.  Because of our teen we prefer floor 7 so he can easily pop into lounge.

It’s a great stay.


----------



## wdhinn89

CAPSLOCK said:


> For 1 day tickets, usually no unfortunately.
> 
> I would suggest buying online ahead of time, or at least verifying prices before buying them at the hotel - the online prices are cheaper than the gate price for most tickets, not sure about 1 day tickets though. You can also buy them online even the day before and pick them up at the hotel (this would probably be the best option). In theory you can buy them online and pick them up immediately, but if they're delayed sending the e-tickets it would be problematic. No reason not to buy them at least the night before.


Thank you!


----------



## Squirlz

dummydaydream said:


> Hi. We have 2 nights club level booked in August. Should we make any kind of room request in advance?  Are all the club rooms on the same floor as the lounge? Thanks


We stay in room 3736 which is a King room with a pool view.  It is at the end of the hall so not much traffic and right by the steps that take you down to the boat dock.


----------



## zillayen

We just switched to a 1BR hospitality suite for our upcoming trip next weekend since we found an AP rate. Does anyone know if these are in a particular tower/floor? How bad are the sofa beds? Should I bring air mattresses? We will have 3 adults and 2 kids and one of the adults is going to be sleeping in the living room.


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

We haven't stayed at RPR in several years.  Back then we could request Tower 1 with a view of the Hulk.  Is this a separate booking category, the way Disney charges extra for TPV rooms? 
This is what I have in my old notes:

_Tower 3:  closest to dock, only tower with club rooms (7th floor)_
_Tower 2:  pets/smokers
Tower 1:  closest to walkway to parks

Rooms 1733,1731,1729  all are at end of hall, right side of the left wing of the big "Y".   Very close to stairs that lead right to the walkway and excellent views of parks._

_Fax requests to:  1-407-503-3010_

Is this still correct info?

Also are there buses to take RPR guests to VB?  Is it walkable?


----------



## schumigirl

ruadisneyfan2 said:


> We haven't stayed at RPR in several years.  Back then we could request Tower 1 with a view of the Hulk.  Is this a separate booking category, the way Disney charges extra for TPV rooms?
> This is what I have in my old notes:
> 
> _Tower 3:  closest to dock, only tower with club rooms (7th floor)_
> _Tower 2:  pets/smokers
> Tower 1:  closest to walkway to parks
> 
> Rooms 1733,1731,1729  all are at end of hall, right side of the left wing of the big "Y".   Very close to stairs that lead right to the walkway and excellent views of parks._
> 
> _Fax requests to:  1-407-503-3010_
> 
> Is this still correct info?
> 
> Also are there buses to take RPR guests to VB?  Is it walkable?



You can ask for a Theme Park view but whether you`ll actually see the Hulk depends which side you get of T1. 

T1 is closest to the walkway but to be honest the hotel is not that large, so you are never far away from anything.

T2 does have a pet floor, the whole hotel has been non smoking for years although you can smoke outside of course.

T3 is closest to the boat dock. 

There are buses to take you to VB, never used them.


----------



## schumigirl

zillayen said:


> We just switched to a 1BR hospitality suite for our upcoming trip next weekend since we found an AP rate. Does anyone know if these are in a particular tower/floor? How bad are the sofa beds? Should I bring air mattresses? We will have 3 adults and 2 kids and one of the adults is going to be sleeping in the living room.



The hospitality suites are in T3 and are over several floors, some are higher up but there are some on the lower levels too. 

The sofa beds are not good. My adult son found the rollaways to be very comfortable, but an air mattress would be a good idea I`d think.


----------



## MichelinMan

Is there an email address that we can use to make room requests instead of calling the hotel? We are UK based so don't want to incur international dialling costs.


----------



## schumigirl

MichelinMan said:


> Is there an email address that we can use to make room requests instead of calling the hotel? We are UK based so don't want to incur international dialling costs.



Try this one

royalpacificcustomerservice@loewshotels. com.


----------



## skipper

schumigirl said:


> You can ask for a Theme Park view but whether you`ll actually see the Hulk depends which side you get of T1.
> 
> T1 is closest to the walkway but to be honest the hotel is not that large, so you are never far away from anything.
> 
> T2 does have a pet floor, the whole hotel has been non smoking for years although you can smoke outside of course.
> 
> T3 is closest to the boat dock.
> 
> There are buses to take you to VB, never used them.



Are all pet families limited to just one floor in T2?  Looks like will need 2 pet rooms, 2nd one for daughters family A third room I guess some where else in the building for oldest family cuz the grandkid has allergies.

The SO didnt like the RPR stay in the past because they put us at the end of a long hallway on the ground floor.  Front desk wouldn’t move us.  How do we avoid that?

Next stay was at Portofino and they treated us like royalty.


----------



## skipper

emmabelle said:


> I wanted to be nearer the pool and pathways.  We had a std view booked so I knew we would be in no man’s land.  The furtherest parts of T 2 looked far on the map.



And T2 is where the pet family outcasts are sent?


----------



## schumigirl

skipper said:


> Are all pet families limited to just one floor in T2?  Looks like will need 2 pet rooms, 2nd one for daughters family A third room I guess some where else in the building for oldest family cuz the grandkid has allergies.
> 
> The SO didnt like the RPR stay in the past because they put us at the end of a long hallway on the ground floor.  Front desk wouldn’t move us.  How do we avoid that?
> 
> Next stay was at Portofino and they treated us like royalty.



I would contact them and ask what they can do to help you, they`ll work with you as much as they can. 

Asking for a high floor would certainly help.


----------



## hhoope01

And the "pet" floor is the ground floor.  They may have others, but I think that is where they try to put owners with pets.  We've stayed there a few times in the past with our pet.  I had no issues with the room or the location really.  Yes, you will probably be out toward the far end of the hallway, but it is easy/quick access to the pet walking and relief area.   And a nice benefit is that both of the times we brought our pet, RPR had a room available early in the morning for us to use.  No waiting for a text or checking our bags in with the Concierge, etc.  I'm guessing that they try to reserve those room for pet owners (and there may not usually be a lot of them there at the same time.)  Unless the hotel get totally booked up or they have  a big influx of pets all at once, you may well not have to wait either for a room.

We reserved the cheapest, lowest view room option, the room window pointed out the front of the hotel (toward the parking area and loading/unloading).  But being on the 1st floor, our view was way below the level of the parking and loading/unloading.  When you looked out your window you see the pond water and "jungle" plants.  It really fits the whole RPR vibe well.  So I thought the view perfectly matched the hotel theme.


----------



## ArielLoverNH

schumigirl said:


> RPR Luau will return from Saturday June 25th…….


I am so in for the Luau !!!


----------



## schumigirl

Someone asked me about how to book the Luau........

Here`s the link to do so.

https://www.eventbrite.com/e/wantilan-luau-tickets-328300193717?aff=lhcom


----------



## gorkt

If I reserve two rooms at RPR, are they guaranteed to be connecting?


----------



## schumigirl

gorkt said:


> If I reserve two rooms at RPR, are they guaranteed to be connecting?



No guarantees, not all rooms connect but if they can accommodate you they will.


----------



## gorkt

Thanks, I decided to book them anyway.  My kids are 20 and 18 so if we are separated, it's no big deal.  So excited to try this resort!


----------



## Sue M

gorkt said:


> If I reserve two rooms at RPR, are they guaranteed to be connecting?


If it’s the same booking category while not guaranteed it’s a very good chance. I frequently travel with a girlfriend and the only time we didn’t get connected room was when we had different booking category, so our rooms were directly opposite each other!  The Universal room assignors are excellent.


----------



## kittercats85

Hi! Just wondering if the pool area has any life jackets or floatation devices for little kids? thanks


----------



## Sue M

kittercats85 said:


> Hi! Just wondering if the pool area has any life jackets or floatation devices for little kids? thanks


I believe all the hotels have life jackets for children.


----------



## schumigirl

kittercats85 said:


> Hi! Just wondering if the pool area has any life jackets or floatation devices for little kids? thanks



Yes, they absolutely do.


----------



## kittercats85

schumigirl said:


> Yes, they absolutely do.


Awesome, thank you both! Was hoping I didn’t need to pack the puddle jumper


----------



## closetmickey

Has anyone had any luck recently with being granted a late check out?  And if so, what time?  We will be checking out next Thursday, July 21.  Thank you.


----------



## wdwrule

closetmickey said:


> Has anyone had any luck recently with being granted a late check out?  And if so, what time?  We will be checking out next Thursday, July 21.  Thank you.


Yes we often have a late check in. Sometimes near midnight. I call the hotel direct to let them know and haven’t had any issues.


----------



## isabellea

Just booked our first onsite stay at Universal. Last time DH and me went to Universal it was the Studios for 1 day in 2009 and I was pregnant so couldn't do much. We will visit Jan 4-7 (3 parks days with park-to-park tickets) after a week stay at WDW. The Universal portion of the trip will be our kids Christmas gift. So far, I booked 2 nights at Royal Pacific to get 3 days of EP and on Jan 6th, we will move to a family suite at Cabana Bay for our last night to save a few $$  (we don't need EP for Jan 7th since we will leave Orlando early to drive back home). 

For that RPR checkout/CB checking day, what should I do with our luggage that we don't want in a hot car (electronics, food items, medication, etc)? Nothing requiring to be kept in a fridge, just at normal room temp. Should I leave them at bell service at RPR or move to CB and if room is not ready, leave them there (do they have bell service)? Will we have to pay for parking at both resort for that day or is parking charged per night? Finally, any charging station at RPR or anywhere at Universal since we own a PHEV?

I have multiple food allergies/intolerance and cannot eat anything mammal (dairy, beef, lamb, pork), tofu, fish and seafood. So basically, I eat chicken every meal except breakfast. Any restaurant at RPR or close by that is good with modifications? I usually need to remove cheese, bacon and sometimes change dressing or vinaigrettes so I can eat a dish from the menu. I already feel bad asking so it removes some stress when I know the chef/venue are flexible and won't give me any grief or make mistakes. 

Thanks for your help!


----------



## closetmickey

wdwrule said:


> Yes we often have a late check in. Sometimes near midnight. I call the hotel direct to let them know and haven’t had any issues.


Looking for experiences with late check OUT, but thank you


----------



## wdwrule

closetmickey said:


> Looking for experiences with late check OUT, but thank you


Oh ooops!  Lol long day sorry!


----------



## Llama mama

With club level access at Royal Pacific , is the lounge accessible at  8 am check in even though we don’t have a room yet? 
Also how late on check out day can we access the club level lounge? 
Thanks


----------



## schumigirl

Llama mama said:


> With club level access at Royal Pacific , is the lounge accessible at  8 am check in even though we don’t have a room yet?
> Also how late on check out day can we access the club level lounge?
> Thanks



Yes, you can use the lounge as soon as you check in, your room key they give you as your EP even though your room may not be ready will access the elevator to take you to CL on the 7th floor.

Officially, you can`t access lounge after you check out, but if you speak to staff they may give you an extension, some folks have said they have had till 1 or 2pm. You won`t be allowed there when evening offerings are being served.


----------



## Llama mama

schumigirl said:


> Yes, you can use the lounge as soon as you check in, your room key they give you as your EP even though your room may not be ready will access the elevator to take you to CL on the 7th floor.
> 
> Officially, you can`t access lounge after you check out, but if you speak to staff they may give you an extension, some folks have said they have had till 1 or 2pm. You won`t be allowed there when evening offerings are being served.


I can’t remember the annual pass website to book Royal pacific? Is it listed somewhere?


----------



## jods

Llama mama said:


> I can’t remember the annual pass website to book Royal pacific? Is it listed somewhere?


https://res.windsurfercrs.com/ibe/d...hildren=0&promo=aph&iata=&group=&hotels=&ada=

Someone from this board posted it.  I've been checking daily for my August trip and so far no AP rates available for my dates.


----------



## ruthies12

Does anybody know locations of the jurassic park suites?  Are there some in each tower or are they all in one tower?  Are they certain floors?  Are they far or close to elevators?  Trying to figure out what I want to request for my next trip but I have this suite booked and I don't know where they are within the hotel so not sure what I want to request or if I should even bother with requesting anything (tower 3 floor 3 close to elevator is my preferred request)


----------



## bookbunny

I've been trying to see if I can get a discount in Feb 2023. I tells giving my Seasonal Rate. And yet if I go to Orbitz I get the Savvy Traveler price. I thought Annual Pass holders got a better deal. I dont see it.


----------



## lisam70

bookbunny said:


> I've been trying to see if I can get a discount in Feb 2023. I tells giving my Seasonal Rate. And yet if I go to Orbitz I get the Savvy Traveler price. I thought Annual Pass holders got a better deal. I dont see it


AP rates come out more last minute. For instance, they released rates for fall ( Sept-Dec) mid July. Go ahead and book the savvy traveler rate then just keep checking. You kind of have to be a stalker with it and check pretty much daily because you never know when they will be released and some don’t last long.


----------



## Candycane83

bookbunny said:


> I've been trying to see if I can get a discount in Feb 2023. I tells giving my Seasonal Rate. And yet if I go to Orbitz I get the Savvy Traveler price. I thought Annual Pass holders got a better deal. I dont see it.


I didn’t really see any good rates for March either and just booked 3rd party for a slightly lower rate right now. I’ll keep checking for AP discounts and keep my booking until then.


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

My apologies for repeating myself.  I posted this before but for the life of me can't find it.  When we used to go when our kids were young, I had this info saved for making room requests:

_Royal Pacific rooms:_

_Tower 3:  closest to dock, only tower with club rooms (7th floor)
Tower 1:  closest to walkway to parks
Tower 2:  pets/smokers

Rooms 1733,1731,1729  all are at end of hall, right side of the left wing of the big "Y".   Very close to stairs that lead right to the walkway and excellent views of parks._

_Fax requests to:  1-407-503-3010_


I think I recall seeing an email where we could send special requests instead of faxing. 
Is that part of this sticky?  Where can I find that?


----------



## schumigirl

ruadisneyfan2 said:


> My apologies for repeating myself.  I posted this before but for the life of me can't find it.  When we used to go when our kids were young, I had this info saved for making room requests:
> 
> _Royal Pacific rooms:_
> 
> _Tower 3:  closest to dock, only tower with club rooms (7th floor)
> Tower 1:  closest to walkway to parks
> Tower 2:  pets/smokers
> 
> Rooms 1733,1731,1729  all are at end of hall, right side of the left wing of the big "Y".   Very close to stairs that lead right to the walkway and excellent views of parks._
> 
> _Fax requests to:  1-407-503-3010_
> 
> 
> I think I recall seeing an email where we could send special requests instead of faxing.
> Is that part of this sticky?  Where can I find that?



*royalpacificcustomerservice@loewshotels. com*

I`ve never used that email for anything, but many report they get answers from it and some have said they didn`t get a reply and end up calling, so hope you get the requests that you want. 

Not sure what you mean by T2 for smokers??


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

schumigirl said:


> *royalpacificcustomerservice@loewshotels. com*
> 
> I`ve never used that email for anything, but many report they get answers from it and some have said they didn`t get a reply and end up calling, so hope you get the requests that you want.
> 
> Not sure what you mean by T2 for smokers??


Thanks.   I don’t remember exactly.  I emailed that info to myself in 2008.  Maybe some rooms allowed smoking?  Most hotels did back back in the 90’s and earlier.  Not sure when Loews et al went 100% smoke free. 
IIRC people with bad allergies would want to avoid Tower 2. 

If I opt to call, would I use the main hotel number?  I did see that in the first post.


----------



## Ladyfish77

schumigirl said:


> This is the type of cocktail glass I was talking about that you can take back and get a discount on your next drinks......plastic of course


Can you take your souvenir hurricane glass from one resort to another and still get the refill cost?  IE If I have a Bula Bar glass and take it to Portofino Bay will I be able to get refill price or are the refills only for that resorts glass?  Thanks!


----------



## schumigirl

ruadisneyfan2 said:


> Thanks.   I don’t remember exactly.  I emailed that info to myself in 2008.  Maybe some rooms allowed smoking?  Most hotels did back back in the 90’s and earlier.  Not sure when Loews et al went 100% smoke free.
> IIRC people with bad allergies would want to avoid Tower 2.
> 
> If I opt to call, would I use the main hotel number?  I did see that in the first post.



I`m so sorry, I`ve been away and didn`t see your question. 

Yes, I`d call the hotel directly, not the generic booking number. 




Ladyfish77 said:


> Can you take your souvenir hurricane glass from one resort to another and still get the refill cost?  IE If I have a Bula Bar glass and take it to Portofino Bay will I be able to get refill price or are the refills only for that resorts glass?  Thanks!



They`re hotel specific apparently for the refill price. 

I`ve never heard anyone say they have tried to take the glass to another resort.


----------



## CJK

schumigirl said:


> I`m so sorry, I`ve been away and didn`t see your question.
> 
> Yes, I`d call the hotel directly, not the generic booking number.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They`re hotel specific apparently for the refill price.
> 
> I`ve never heard anyone say they have tried to take the glass to another resort.


I had no idea that this was a thing! What’s the refill cost? Thank you!


----------



## schumigirl

CJK said:


> I had no idea that this was a thing! What’s the refill cost? Thank you!



I believe it`s $5 less than the price on the menu. 

We never do it as we always forget, but I`m sure that`s the discount for them. It`s always been a perk for the poolside bars, not bad at all!!


----------



## Ladyfish77

schumigirl said:


> They`re hotel specific apparently for the refill price.
> 
> I`ve never heard anyone say they have tried to take the glass to another resort.


Thanks!  We're doing a split stay and were wondering.  Guess we could ask nicely and see what they say.


----------



## Chumpieboy

schumigirl said:


> I believe it`s $5 less than the price on the menu.
> 
> We never do it as we always forget, but I`m sure that`s the discount for them. It`s always been a perk for the poolside bars, not bad at all!!


We keep ours in our Owners Locker to use between trips.  

Last trip (09/2021) however they told up that they stopped doing the refills and were somewhat surprised that we had a glass to bring back.  Might be COVID/staffing/etc. issues at the time but be prepared for a little disappointment.


----------



## schumigirl

Chumpieboy said:


> We keep ours in our Owners Locker to use between trips.
> 
> Last trip (09/2021) however they told up that they stopped doing the refills and were somewhat surprised that we had a glass to bring back.  Might be COVID/staffing/etc. issues at the time but be prepared for a little disappointment.



No disappointment for us as like I said, we never do it.

I`m sure we saw someone get a refill at Sapphire Falls in May this year, but couldn`t swear to it, there may just have been a problem with their cup.


----------



## georgina

Chumpieboy said:


> We keep ours in our Owners Locker to use between trips.
> 
> Last trip (09/2021) however they told up that they stopped doing the refills and were *somewhat surprised that we had a glass to bring back*.  Might be COVID/staffing/etc. issues at the time but be prepared for a little disappointment.


I'm surprised, though I haven't tried at the pool bars in years. However, as of 2 weeks ago Volcano Bay still does a drink discount for the refillable cup, I've been taking mine back for a few years!

Sounds like they may be doing away with the pool bar refillable glasses? Last drink I ordered from PB pool bar came in a plain plastic cup.


----------



## gorkt

A few question about the Luau:

1) Is it worth it?
2) Is the premium seating worth the extra $20
3) I have an autistic 18 year old that will likely only eat things listed on the kids menu - can I assume they would be okay serving him that food if we pay the adult price?


----------



## djmeredith

We stayed at RP for the first time over Labor Day, and we loved it! We had stayed and HRH and PFB previously, but I will most likely choose RP going forward. The rooms might be a little smaller than PFB, but they were a lot nicer.


----------



## schumigirl

djmeredith said:


> We stayed at RP for the first time over Labor Day, and we loved it! We had stayed and HRH and PFB previously, but I will most likely choose RP going forward. The rooms might be a little smaller than PFB, but they were a lot nicer.



Glad you had a good trip and enjoyed RP


----------



## LadybugsMum

We're staying at the RP in May 2023 in a standard 2 queen room. Does Tower 3 have that type of room or should I just request Tower 1? I'd like to be as close as I can to the water taxi landing. I can't find any building layouts like Touring Plans does for Disney, but maybe I'm not using the right search terms.

I'm looking into this really early as I need something to obsess over while I'm waiting on ROFR for a resale DVC contract.


----------



## Chiasgirl

LadybugsMum said:


> We're staying at the RP in May 2023 in a standard 2 queen room. Does Tower 3 have that type of room or should I just request Tower 1? I'd like to be as close as I can to the water taxi landing. I can't find any building layouts like Touring Plans does for Disney, but maybe I'm not using the right search terms.
> 
> I'm looking into this really early as I need something to obsess over while I'm waiting on ROFR for a resale DVC contract.


----------



## schumigirl

LadybugsMum said:


> We're staying at the RP in May 2023 in a standard 2 queen room. Does Tower 3 have that type of room or should I just request Tower 1? I'd like to be as close as I can to the water taxi landing. I can't find any building layouts like Touring Plans does for Disney, but maybe I'm not using the right search terms.
> 
> I'm looking into this really early as I need something to obsess over while I'm waiting on ROFR for a resale DVC contract.



Yes, T3 does have regular 2 queen rooms.


----------



## LadybugsMum

@Chiasgirl, Thanks for the map, but what I am looking for is a floor plan of the buildings to see where the different room types are located. Touring Plans has all of the Disney resorts, but unfortunately does not have the Universal resorts.


----------



## Shacka1

Hello! Is the islands dining room a Buffett? I see some reviews of people saying they did a Buffett there but only see the pricing for individual dishes


----------



## schumigirl

Shacka1 said:


> Hello! Is the islands dining room a Buffett? I see some reviews of people saying they did a Buffett there but only see the pricing for individual dishes



You can have the buffet or order off the regular menu.

Both are very good.


----------



## Shacka1

schumigirl said:


> You can have the buffet or order off the regular menu.
> 
> Both are very good.


Ok awesome! Do you happen to know the Buffett prices they aren’t listed on the site


----------



## schumigirl

Shacka1 said:


> Ok awesome! Do you happen to know the Buffett prices they aren’t listed on the site



Of course, the buffet is $27 for adults and $16 for children.


----------



## C&Jx2

Guys... 70 more days! So close, yet so far. Time is creeping by. We can't wait to get back to our happy place.


----------



## lisam70

LadybugsMum said:


> @Chiasgirl, Thanks for the map, but what I am looking for is a floor plan of the buildings to see where the different room types are located. Touring Plans has all of the Disney resorts, but unfortunately does not have the Universal resorts.


If you have a standard room in Tower 3 you will be facing opposite of the pool area
If you want to be close to water taxi you could probably call and ask to be in the wing nearest the convention center. That's where our room was near the end of the hall so we just took the stairs and were right there near the dock.


----------



## schumigirl

lisam70 said:


> If you have a standard room in Tower 3 you will be facing opposite of the pool area
> If you want to be close to water taxi you could probably call and ask to be in the wing nearest the convention center. That's where our room was near the end of the hall so we just took the stairs and were right there near the dock.



There are standard rooms facing the highway too in T3.


----------



## schumigirl

C&Jx2 said:


> Guys... 70 more days! So close, yet so far. Time is creeping by. We can't wait to get back to our happy place.



So excited for you!!!


----------



## C&Jx2

Hopefully the luau is worth it because we just booked it! This will be a trip of firsts for us since we've never been during Christmas OR done the luau!


----------



## VeronicaZS

Can someone please tell my how much the breakfast buffet is at Islands for kids and adults? Thanks!


----------



## schumigirl

VeronicaZS said:


> Can someone please tell my how much the breakfast buffet is at Islands for kids and adults? Thanks!



Last post on the previous page has the cost as someone just asked the same question.

$27 for adults, $16 for kids.


----------



## nycdisneygal

AM staying at RP again in november! yay!  My husband's first visit.   We have a 2 bedroom but not club level. which tower would that be?  Also anyone know the hours of the ticket counter in lobby and at park? We arrive late and want to get the tickets early. I have an AP but have to buy 4 tickets for the rest of the group.


----------



## schumigirl

nycdisneygal said:


> AM staying at RP again in november! yay!  My husband's first visit.   We have a 2 bedroom but not club level. which tower would that be?  Also anyone know the hours of the ticket counter in lobby and at park? We arrive late and want to get the tickets early. I have an AP but have to buy 4 tickets for the rest of the group.



The ticket counter in the RP opens at 7am and closes at 8pm but will sometimes open around 6.30am when they are very busy.

Today with the hurricane they are working 8am till 5pm.

2 bedroom queens are in all towers, so unless you put in a preference, you’ll be put in the first available 2 queen room.


----------



## ruthies12

Does anyone know if the little couch next to the king side bed in the jurassic park suite is a fold out couch that someone can sleep on?


----------



## gorkt

C&Jx2 said:


> Hopefully the luau is worth it because we just booked it! This will be a trip of firsts for us since we've never been during Christmas OR done the luau!


Yep I went ahead and booked it for January as well.  The food looked like stuff my family really likes so I figured why not!


----------



## Llama mama

What tower is Club level in ? Thumb up or thumb down for club level. 
Loved Disney club level and never have tried at Universal resort


----------



## schumigirl

Llama mama said:


> What tower is Club level in ? Thumb up or thumb down for club level.
> Loved Disney club level and never have tried at Universal resort



Club Lounge is in T3 on the 7th floor.


----------



## Llama mama

Has anyone posted pictures lately of RP club level offerings? 
I did a search but saw no pictures


----------



## Llama mama

They do not close club level for Thanksgiving or Christmas correct?


----------



## Squirlz

Llama mama said:


> They do not close club level for Thanksgiving or Christmas correct?


They do not.


----------



## schumigirl

Llama mama said:


> They do not close club level for Thanksgiving or Christmas correct?



Correct, it`s open every day of the year


----------



## MickeyMinnieMouse

We are staying at RPR for the 1st time (2 queen water view) and are looking for advice for our tower/location request.  We don't generally take elevators and the stairs are preferred.  It sounds like T1 is ideal as we will walk to/from the parks most of the time.  Do the tower wings have more than 1 set of stairs or are they all at the end of each wing?  We are looking for the easiest way to take the stairs up to our room.  We understand some of the stairs are exit only and may have to go through lobby 1st to reach interior stairs.  Thank you for any info/advice.


----------



## saskdw

MickeyMinnieMouse said:


> We are staying at RPR for the 1st time (2 queen water view) and are looking for advice for our tower/location request.  We don't generally take elevators and the stairs are preferred.  It sounds like T1 is ideal as we will walk to/from the parks most of the time.  Do the tower wings have more than 1 set of stairs or are they all at the end of each wing?  We are looking for the easiest way to take the stairs up to our room.  We understand some of the stairs are exit only and may have to go through lobby 1st to reach interior stairs.  Thank you for any info/advice.



Yes the perfect location for you would be a lower floor in Tower 1. 
At one end of the building you can go down the stairs and straight out to the walking path without going through the pool area. It's a very short walk to the parks from there.

I haven't stayed in Tower 1 so someone can confirm this: to access the building you will have to go to the other end in between T1 & T2. There should be stairs at that end near the elevators that you can go up to your room. But there is access from pool level, you don't have to go through the lobby.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMouse

saskdw said:


> Yes the perfect location for you would be a lower floor in Tower 1.
> At one end of the building you can go down the stairs and straight out to the walking path without going through the pool area. It's a very short walk to the parks from there.
> 
> I haven't stayed in Tower 1 so someone can confirm this: to access the building you will have to go to the other end in between T1 & T2. There should be stairs at that end near the elevators that you can go up to your room. But there is access from pool level, you don't have to go through the lobby.


Thank you for the reply.  Very much appreciated.


----------



## Canadian Harmony

Hi everyone! I'm planning our giant Florida trip for next July (dates are not moveable), and heard good things about this hotel. Not gonna lie, the fact we get EP for staying here is a HUGE incentive for me. I'm getting the package deal through our employer's Tickets @ Work so we'll save a bit going through them for tickets as well.

I was considering doing the Harry Potter vacation package (we're all Potterheads) and would appreciate tweaking of our stay:

Arrive early afternoon 31 July and check-in for our room keys and EP. Head to a park - suggestions where to start?
1 August - The group VIP tour for the 1 day/2 park tour (7 hours, includes breakfast and lunch). Suggestions for a dinner sit-down meal?
2 August - Breakfast at Leaky Cauldron. Park hop to catch up with rides we missed or want to repeat.
3 August - Breakfast at 3 Broomsticks and one last trip through the park before heading back to check-out and head to AKL (hopefully, we'll see what I can book 7 months out) for our 10 days at WDW!

I would also appreciate suggestions for meals - we do love our food and we'd like at least one sit-down meal/day. We've been to USH, where I can only really remember 3 Broomsticks, and as we only had 1 day there, we missed out on a lot.

I'm super excited to get this going, but I need to book flights first!


----------



## Ninja

We're finally returning from the UK to WDW, Universal (can't wait) and we're staying here for 2 nights as always next month for the express passes & I've seen mentioned about a turn down service, what is this, what does it include and do you tip for it?


----------



## schumigirl

*Current Club Lounge menu at RP. *


----------



## schumigirl

Ninja said:


> We're finally returning from the UK to WDW, Universal (can't wait) and we're staying here for 2 nights as always next month for the express passes & I've seen mentioned about a turn down service, what is this, what does it include and do you tip for it?



If you are Club Level you get the turn down service every evening. 

One of the housekeeping team comes into your room, closes the drapes, turns down the bed, dims the lamps so it`s cosy when you come in and leaves you two little bottles of water and a postcard. 

They will also replenish towels if needed. 

You can most certainly tip these ladies too if you wish, same as your daily housekeeper.


----------



## Jelkat

schumigirl said:


> If you are Club Level you get the turn down service every evening.
> 
> One of the housekeeping team comes into your room, closes the drapes, turns down the bed, dims the lamps so it`s cosy when you come in and leaves you two little bottles of water and a postcard.
> 
> They will also replenish towels if needed.
> 
> You can most certainly tip these ladies too if you wish, same as your daily housekeeper.


Can you opt out of having a turn down service?


----------



## macraven

yes


----------



## schumigirl

Jelkat said:


> Can you opt out of having a turn down service?



As mac says, of course you can, just let either the front desk when you check in or someone from the Club Lounge know you don`t require Turn Down.


----------



## Ninja

schumigirl said:


> If you are Club Level you get the turn down service every evening.
> 
> One of the housekeeping team comes into your room, closes the drapes, turns down the bed, dims the lamps so it`s cosy when you come in and leaves you two little bottles of water and a postcard.
> 
> They will also replenish towels if needed.
> 
> You can most certainly tip these ladies too if you wish, same as your daily housekeeper.


Ah we always stay standard so no wonder we've never had it lol, thanks


----------



## schumigirl

Ninja said:


> Ah we always stay standard so no wonder we've never had it lol, thanks



lol....yep, that explains it! 

Hope you have a wonderful stay there this month and a fabulous trip.....


----------



## C&Jx2

Woo hoo! We're 27 days out. After an unfortunate series of injuries and surgeries between myself and my husband, we need it! 

Does anyone have any updated prices on the refillable resort mugs? I can only find info on the in park ones. 

TIA!


----------



## Dawn Peterson

Canadian Harmony said:


> Hi everyone! I'm planning our giant Florida trip for next July (dates are not moveable), and heard good things about this hotel. Not gonna lie, the fact we get EP for staying here is a HUGE incentive for me. I'm getting the package deal through our employer's Tickets @ Work so we'll save a bit going through them for tickets as well.
> 
> I was considering doing the Harry Potter vacation package (we're all Potterheads) and would appreciate tweaking of our stay:
> 
> Arrive early afternoon 31 July and check-in for our room keys and EP. Head to a park - suggestions where to start?
> 1 August - The group VIP tour for the 1 day/2 park tour (7 hours, includes breakfast and lunch). Suggestions for a dinner sit-down meal?
> 2 August - Breakfast at Leaky Cauldron. Park hop to catch up with rides we missed or want to repeat.
> 3 August - Breakfast at 3 Broomsticks and one last trip through the park before heading back to check-out and head to AKL (hopefully, we'll see what I can book 7 months out) for our 10 days at WDW!
> 
> I would also appreciate suggestions for meals - we do love our food and we'd like at least one sit-down meal/day. We've been to USH, where I can only really remember 3 Broomsticks, and as we only had 1 day there, we missed out on a lot.
> 
> I'm super excited to get this going, but I need to book flights first!



We started like Harry did in Diagon Alley and got our wands first thing.  We had to go twice but both of my daughters did the show and their wands selected them.

Both HP restaurants are good.  We didn’t really like any of the ones in the parks enough to recommend. We liked NBC Brew and Grill (good prices and food) and Toothsome for brunch (we prefer that to the shakes) and Margaritaville for Volcano Nachos.


----------



## Mtraynom

Canadian Harmony said:


> Hi everyone! I'm planning our giant Florida trip for next July (dates are not moveable), and heard good things about this hotel. Not gonna lie, the fact we get EP for staying here is a HUGE incentive for me. I'm getting the package deal through our employer's Tickets @ Work so we'll save a bit going through them for tickets as well.
> 
> I was considering doing the Harry Potter vacation package (we're all Potterheads) and would appreciate tweaking of our stay:
> 
> Arrive early afternoon 31 July and check-in for our room keys and EP. Head to a park - suggestions where to start?
> 1 August - The group VIP tour for the 1 day/2 park tour (7 hours, includes breakfast and lunch). Suggestions for a dinner sit-down meal?
> 2 August - Breakfast at Leaky Cauldron. Park hop to catch up with rides we missed or want to repeat.
> 3 August - Breakfast at 3 Broomsticks and one last trip through the park before heading back to check-out and head to AKL (hopefully, we'll see what I can book 7 months out) for our 10 days at WDW!
> 
> I would also appreciate suggestions for meals - we do love our food and we'd like at least one sit-down meal/day. We've been to USH, where I can only really remember 3 Broomsticks, and as we only had 1 day there, we missed out on a lot.
> 
> I'm super excited to get this going, but I need to book flights first!


I would suggest checking out Citywalk for your sit down meals. It's so close to the park entrances, you could easily hop there to eat and then back into the parks after.


----------



## ruthies12

@C&Jx2  This pic is from Aug of 2021.  Can't promise it hasn't changed since then but I wouldn't think it has changed terribly much, if at all.


----------



## Nabas




----------



## C&Jx2

I’m sorry for all of the mug questions… But the first time we stayed they weren’t a thing, and the second was right after reopening so they werent for sale. Is coffee and tea included? I know it wouldn’t be the Starbucks or anything, but any regular coffee or hot water/tea bags included?


----------



## ocalla

Any recent pics of grocery items?  Almond milk brand and type? 

Do rooms have a fridge? if so is it big enough for Almond Milk half gallon?

If the market does not offer it, how close is nearest store?

Thank you!!


----------



## ArielLoverNH

C&Jx2 said:


> Hopefully the luau is worth it because we just booked it! This will be a trip of firsts for us since we've never been during Christmas OR done the luau!


Please let me know, this is one of the things I am most looking forward to in our first ever trip to Universal next year, especially after Disney closed theirs.


----------



## ArielLoverNH

gorkt said:


> A few question about the Luau:
> 
> 1) Is it worth it?
> 2) Is the premium seating worth the extra $20
> 3) I have an autistic 18 year old that will likely only eat things listed on the kids menu - can I assume they would be okay serving him that food if we pay the adult price?


Let me know how you like it, this is one of the things I am so looking forward to when me and the wife go in October for our first trip.


----------



## GulAtiCa

We just got back from our week long Thanksgiving trip from here. Had a King Suite overlooking the pool. We loved every moment in this hotel & esp the room. The separate living area came in handy when my wife slept in or took a nap. I'll post some pictures from our room.

We really enjoyed the Sushi Bar & the Luau. The sushi/food was delicious + fun watching the chefs make them all in front of you. The Luau was super entertaining. We did the premium seating option and really enjoyed being up front. The food was pretty tasty too. @gorkt hope that answers some of your questions. For "#3" I would end up calling Universal or the Luau people about that. I know from they have a big offering, including simple things like Mac n Cheese, Pasta, etc from the buffet. But I would def ask them directly.

Shout out to the Pool Ducklings! Was so cute.

We actually ended up booking the same room for the Thanksgiving week of 2023. We weren't planning to do so anytime soon, but by randomly checking I noticed the same room had the "Be a Savvy Traveler" discounted rate available. This makes the trip almost $1000 cheaper. In comparison, we had to pay the seasonal rate for our recent trip despite booking back in Feb of this year. Who knows what we will be doing 51 weeks from now, but we can always cancel up to the last minute.


----------



## DrunkJam

Hey good people of Royal Pacific informedness!
We are all set to arrive for 5 nights Club Level over Christmas.
We have never been to Universal before, and are travelling from the UK
Me, DH, and DS 16 and DD 9
My daughter has BIG plans to get a *real* magic wand, and to meet some Minions
My son is just happy to be going somewhere new
We have booked Toothsome for Christmas Day Lunch
and Big Fire for Boxing Day tea (26th)
We want to try lots of the counter service food options and of course we have Club Level, so, we don't want to go crazy booking big meals.
All the refillable drinks options are somewhat confusing (but maybe with Club level won't need to worry - especially since we also want to try some of the signature drinks in the parks)
DH has significant health issues
The Express Passes are one of the reasons for booking RP
But I would love to hear people's recommendations. What should we absolutely not miss while we are there?
ETA - We've never done Club Level before so, even though I have read up, I am feeling a bit overwhelmed, we might not be fancy enough!


----------



## schumigirl

DrunkJam said:


> Hey good people of Royal Pacific informedness!
> We are all set to arrive for 5 nights Club Level over Christmas.
> We have never been to Universal before, and are travelling from the UK
> Me, DH, and DS 16 and DD 9
> My daughter has BIG plans to get a *real* magic wand, and to meet some Minions
> My son is just happy to be going somewhere new
> We have booked Toothsome for Christmas Day Lunch
> and Big Fire for Boxing Day tea (26th)
> We want to try lots of the counter service food options and of course we have Club Level, so, we don't want to go crazy booking big meals.
> All the refillable drinks options are somewhat confusing (but maybe with Club level won't need to worry - especially since we also want to try some of the signature drinks in the parks)
> DH has significant health issues
> The Express Passes are one of the reasons for booking RP
> But I would love to hear people's recommendations. What should we absolutely not miss while we are there?
> ETA - We've never done Club Level before so, even though I have read up, I am feeling a bit overwhelmed, we might not be fancy enough!



Glad to hear you have RP booked, and you`ll love Club Level. 

There`s no such thing as not being fancy enough for any of the hotels, they`re very family friendly and you`ll feel very comfortable in the lounge. The staff in there are all amazing and will make you very welcome each time you go in. Bottled water and cans of soda are always available to you outside of service times as are teas and coffee.

Even with EP, Christmas is one of the busiest times and EP lines will be longer than they usually are, no getting away from it.

Don`t miss anything with The Grinch.......The Red and Green Coconut Club in Citywalk is a fun place that is themed for Christmas.......don`t miss the Castle night show in IOA and the Parade in the Studios, none of them should be missed. 

Although you have Club Level, have a good look through the menu`s on this thread, there are some lovely places to try around the parks, hotels and Citywalk both table service and counter service too.

https://www.disboards.com/threads/w...do-including-menus-updated-regularly.2681315/

Hope you have an amazing trip.......


----------



## DrunkJam

schumigirl said:


> Glad to hear you have RP booked, and you`ll love Club Level.
> 
> There`s no such thing as not being fancy enough for any of the hotels, they`re very family friendly and you`ll feel very comfortable in the lounge. The staff in there are all amazing and will make you very welcome each time you go in. Bottled water and cans of soda are always available to you outside of service times as are teas and coffee.
> 
> Even with EP, Christmas is one of the busiest times and EP lines will be longer than they usually are, no getting away from it.
> 
> Don`t miss anything with The Grinch.......The Red and Green Coconut Club in Citywalk is a fun place that is themed for Christmas.......don`t miss the Castle night show in IOA and the Parade in the Studios, none of them should be missed.
> 
> Although you have Club Level, have a good look through the menu`s on this thread, there are some lovely places to try around the parks, hotels and Citywalk both table service and counter service too.
> 
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/w...do-including-menus-updated-regularly.2681315/
> 
> Hope you have an amazing trip.......


Thank you! I will be keeping an eye out for Grinch things as my daughter is a fan, this is really helpful, thanks again


----------



## Squirlz

DrunkJam said:


> Thank you! I will be keeping an eye out for Grinch things as my daughter is a fan, this is really helpful, thanks again


Do you have an Annual Pass?  Yesterday we were walking by the AP Lounge and a sign out front said "Special Event".  We asked and they said a special Christmas guest was coming.  Best I know is it was a random thing.


----------



## DrunkJam

Squirlz said:


> Do you have an Annual Pass?  Yesterday we were walking by the AP Lounge and a sign out front said "Special Event".  We asked and they said a special Christmas guest was coming.  Best I know is it was a random thing.View attachment 722470


Sadly we do not, but, that's awesome!


----------



## ruthies12

DrunkJam said:


> Hey good people of Royal Pacific informedness!
> We are all set to arrive for 5 nights Club Level over Christmas.
> We have never been to Universal before, and are travelling from the UK
> Me, DH, and DS 16 and DD 9
> My daughter has BIG plans to get a *real* magic wand, and to meet some Minions
> My son is just happy to be going somewhere new
> We have booked Toothsome for Christmas Day Lunch
> and Big Fire for Boxing Day tea (26th)
> We want to try lots of the counter service food options and of course we have Club Level, so, we don't want to go crazy booking big meals.
> All the refillable drinks options are somewhat confusing (but maybe with Club level won't need to worry - especially since we also want to try some of the signature drinks in the parks)
> DH has significant health issues
> The Express Passes are one of the reasons for booking RP
> But I would love to hear people's recommendations. What should we absolutely not miss while we are there?
> ETA - We've never done Club Level before so, even though I have read up, I am feeling a bit overwhelmed, we might not be fancy enough!


If you do a youtube search of Royal Pacific Resort there are lots of walkthrough videos available and in a couple of them they go into the club lounge and there are people in there in their PJ's so I really don't think you need to worry about being fancy enough LOL


----------



## DrunkJam

ruthies12 said:


> If you do a youtube search of Royal Pacific Resort there are lots of walkthrough videos available and in a couple of them they go into the club lounge and there are people in there in their PJ's so I really don't think you need to worry about being fancy enough LOL


This is reassuring, you never know when an emergency cup of tea might be required!


----------



## ruthies12

I'm all about wearing my PJ's as long as possible so I don't judge!


----------



## vad005

This is our first time at RP and Universal Orlando. We have been to Universal in CA before. We are staying 4 nights during Christmas 1 King Bed Water View (no club level access). We prefer a higher floor. Any recommendation on Tower or Room location for best pool/water view? Not sure where the standard king water view rooms are located. Thanks!


----------



## schumigirl

vad005 said:


> This is our first time at RP and Universal Orlando. We have been to Universal in CA before. We are staying 4 nights during Christmas 1 King Bed Water View (no club level access). We prefer a higher floor. Any recommendation on Tower or Room location for best pool/water view? Not sure where the standard king water view rooms are located. Thanks!



Ask for a high floor in T3.

From the 6th floor you`ll see the pool and some park views too, lower floors can be blocked a little by trees and foliage.


----------



## vad005

schumigirl said:


> Ask for a high floor in T3.
> 
> From the 6th floor you`ll see the pool and some park views too, lower floors can be blocked a little by trees and foliage.


Great! Thank you so much for the tip! We arrive very late on Christmas day (after 9:30 pm or so)..Should I call or email ahead of time to make the request as I am not sure what the availability will be during this busy time and checking in late


----------



## schumigirl

vad005 said:


> Great! Thank you so much for the tip! We arrive very late on Christmas day (after 9:30 pm or so)..Should I call or email ahead of time to make the request as I am not sure what the availability will be during this busy time and checking in late



I`d call now and have your request added to your reservation, then 5 days out, call again to just to reiterate the request.

Hope you get what you want, yes, it is a busy time then.


----------



## vad005

schumigirl said:


> I`d call now and have your request added to your reservation, then 5 days out, call again to just to reiterate the request.
> 
> Hope you get what you want, yes, it is a busy time then.


Sounds great! Thanks for all your help and tips!


----------



## C&Jx2

We had another great stay at RPR. I do think the rooms are starting to show some wear and tear (normal and expected). 

The luau was so FUN! But I do think that if you aren’t an adventurous eater or unwilling to eat from the kids’ buffet you may want to rethink it. 
It was great quality food, just maybe not for my family’s taste buds.

The show was great! It was beautiful, but not very informative. This was more of a fun luau and not a cultural experience like some are. 

The only thing that dampened it was the large corporate Christmas party we were sharing the resort with that week (including the luau). They were definitely enjoying the adult beverages all week, and were being extra. Not a big deal but noticed.


----------



## schumigirl

C&Jx2 said:


> We had another great stay at RPR. I do think the rooms are starting to show some wear and tear (normal and expected).
> 
> The luau was so FUN! But I do think that if you aren’t an adventurous eater or unwilling to eat from the kids’ buffet you may want to rethink it.
> It was great quality food, just maybe not for my family’s taste buds.
> 
> The show was great! It was beautiful, but not very informative. This was more of a fun luau and not a cultural experience like some are.
> 
> The only thing that dampened it was the large corporate Christmas party we were sharing the resort with that week (including the luau). They were definitely enjoying the adult beverages all week, and were being extra. Not a big deal but noticed.



Glad you had such a lovely time, yes the Luau food isn`t for folks that might be fussy or unadventurous. I did like it`s simplicity but I`ve never gone to any others to compare.

Corporate folks are the worst!! I detest being in a bar or restaurant when they`re around too, conventions and conferences bring out the worst in some folks. 

2016 the rooms were last refurbed, so yes, some will have wear and tear now for sure. 

When`s the next trip now.......


----------



## C&Jx2

schumigirl said:


> Glad you had such a lovely time, yes the Luau food isn`t for folks that might be fussy or unadventurous. I did like it`s simplicity but I`ve never gone to any others to compare.
> 
> Corporate folks are the worst!! I detest being in a bar or restaurant when they`re around too, conventions and conferences bring out the worst in some folks.
> 
> 2016 the rooms were last refurbed, so yes, some will have wear and tear now for sure.
> 
> When`s the next trip now.......


Disney in August! We’re staying at the Poly so we can compare the Polynesian vibes!


----------



## schumigirl

C&Jx2 said:


> Disney in August! We’re staying at the Poly so we can compare the Polynesian vibes!



Fantastic!!

The Poly is somewhere we plan to visit purely for cocktails!!! Heard so many good reports, but we never seem to get round to it.


----------



## C&Jx2

schumigirl said:


> Fantastic!!
> 
> The Poly is somewhere we plan to visit purely for cocktails!!! Heard so many good reports, but we never seem to get round to it.


We’re doing Poly club level for my bucket list trip. We’ve had a rough year, our Universal vacation wasn’t without its own problems (not vacation related) and we need this redo so we are looking forward to it!


----------



## wilckepedia

C&Jx2 said:


> Disney in August! We’re staying at the Poly so we can compare the Polynesian vibes!


I'm doing a split Disney/Universal trip in January and happen to be doing Poly and then RP back to back. Looking forward to that comparison too!


----------

